#ubuntu-desktop 2008-03-12
<pochu> I didn't feel very well this morning but I'm fine now :)
<pochu> seb128: I think it'll be better for someone else to do the g-s-t updates... I don't have hardy here and won't have it until the next week (when the new desktop arrives) ...
<pochu> seb128: I could do the updates themselves, but not build / test them :(
<seb128> pochu: alright
<seb128> I'll do those
<pochu> thank you
<pochu> huats: feel free to do anjuta again ;)
<huats> :)
<huats> ok great
<huats> pochu: I will...
<huats> this afternoon is it ok ?
<pochu> huats: whenever you want is fine ;)
<huats> ok
<huats> great
<pochu> if you don't do it in a week I'll take care of it :p
<huats> I'll take care of if thus
<huats> :)
<pochu> :)
<pedro_> good morning!
<pochu> hey pedro_
<pedro_> hello pochu
<slomo> seb128: ok, so... please sync gtk, service-discover-applet, banshee (0.13.2+dfsg-6)... :)
<slomo> pochu: is there a delta between ubuntu/debian for gnome-keyring and seahorse? or can those be synced too?
<slomo> seb128: banshee/gtk are incoming, service-discovery-applet was uploaded weeks ago ;)
<pochu> slomo: for seahorse there is the keyserver.ubuntu.com patch (at least), for gnome-keyring there shouldn't be any important one (there's Standards-Version, descriptions, dependencies wrapped...) but I'm not pretty sure, I'd have to double-check
<slomo> pochu: ok, well, check and sync if you want :)
<pochu> slomo: sure thing, I'll likely do that next week (and merge seahorse)
<seb128> slomo: synced
<slomo> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> you are welcome
<seb128> thanks for working on those changes ;-)
<seb128> slomo: (or somebody else having a clue about mono), could you look at updating evolution-sharp? there is a new version available that should work on GNOME 2.22
<seb128> bug #194456
<seb128> dholbach: you might want to do the gnome-web-photo update, the new version should work using xul1.9
<dholbach> seb128: OK
<seb128> dholbach: danke
<kwwii> Keybuk: which is better? http://sinecera.de/gdm_tweak.png
<Keybuk> which box?
<Keybuk> I like the middle one
<seb128> the bottom one
<kwwii> Keybuk: yeah, I mean the box...how do you like the background?
<Keybuk> background is nice
<mvo> Amaranth: do you have anything pending for compiz? otherwise I'm going to upload a new version with compiz-decorator soonish
<Amaranth> nothing really important
<Amaranth> i'll do the nvidia thing late
<Amaranth> later*
<mvo> Amaranth: which one?
<Amaranth> checking for nvidia-settings before using it
<mvo> Amaranth: I commited that already :)
<Amaranth> ah, then i have nothing
<Amaranth> Well, I have something, but you didn't give me any feedback :)
<mvo> Amaranth: oh?
<Amaranth> bug 173303
<Amaranth> we lost ubotwo?
<Amaranth> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/173303
<Amaranth> that is not a change we should make last minute, safe looking or not :)
<Amaranth> i'd like to get it in before beta freeze
<mvo> ok, I will check it out when I finished with the other bits
<mvo> Amaranth: hrm, something is not working in the decorator plugin, it does not start compiz-decorator
<Amaranth> mvo: it'll only work if no other decorator is running
<mvo> there is no other decorator running
<Amaranth> hrm
<Amaranth> [: 38: ==: unexpected operator
<mvo> Amaranth: yeah, missing nvidia-settings check
<mvo> Amaranth: update your compiz bzr
<Amaranth> in compiz-decorator?
<Amaranth> i have nvidia-settings installed
<mvo> ohh
<mvo> sorry
<Amaranth> i put the path to compiz-decorator in the decoration plugin, removed the bits to start it from compiz-manager, and it worked fine
<mvo> Amaranth: did you logout/login again in between?
<Amaranth> no
<Amaranth> i made sure no decorator was running though
<mvo> could you please try that?
<Amaranth> alright, brb
<Amaranth> mvo: worked fine
<mvo> Amaranth: how strange, I wonder what is going on with my system then
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<Amaranth> bad path to compiz-decorator?
<Amaranth> is compiz-decorator +x?
<mvo> if I start it from a terminal it works fine
<mvo> Amaranth: meh, its the problem again that setting something in metadata/$foo.xml.in does not automatically propergate it to gconf :( - the default in ccsm is compiz-decorator, the default in gconf is empty
<Amaranth> ah, i set it manually
<Amaranth> but the gconf stuff gets generated from the xml.in files, no?
<mvo> yes
<mvo> strnage
<mvo__> seb128: gconf is playing tricks with me, I have a compiz-decorator.schema file and that contains a default value "compiz-decorator"
<seb128> yes?
<mvo__> but it does not show up in gconf-editor or gconftool
<mvo__> it says "" there
<seb128> mvo__: what is the key name?
<seb128> mvo__: ping?
<mvo__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5671 - but its not commited yet, just in my local tree
<seb128> mvo__: url doesn't work
<mvo__> seb128: sorry, /apps/compiz/plugins/decoration/allscreens/options/command
<mvo__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5618/
<mvo__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619
<seb128> mvo__: re, sorry phone call from some random dsl provider again
<seb128> mvo_: grep /apps/compiz/plugins/decoration/allscreens/options/command /etc/gconf/schemas/* -r ?
<mvo> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620
<seb128> mvo: /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml:                                                        <entry name="command" mtime="1186490208" schema="/schemas/apps/compiz/plugins/decoration/allscreens/options/command"/>
<seb128> mvo: that is not good
<mvo> what does it mean?
<seb128> mvo: we don't use /etc/gconf/schemas for years, could you look at the value there?
<seb128> mvo: it means you installed that schemas out of the packaging system or that something wrote to /etc which is a sysadmin location and takes over the package value
<seb128> mvo: edit /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml and look at the value it has there
<mvo> seb128: it seems to have no value, just a reference to the schema, but I moved the file away now and killed gconfd-2
<mvo> and its all good now
<seb128> ok
<mvo> strange, I wonder where this file comes from
<seb128> it's created my gconftool-2 when doing a schemas install
<seb128> mvo: we use the gconf-schemas wrapper nowadays
<mvo> is it safe to remove the entire tree?
<huats> mvo: hello :)
<mvo> huats: hello!
<seb128> mvo: which uses GCONF_CONFIG_SOURCE=xml:readwrite:/var/lib/gconf/defaults
<mvo> huats: today is the day for gnome-commander
<seb128> mvo: default upstream uses /etc/gconf/schemas
<seb128> mvo: maybe you ran some make install or installed the gconf directly using gconftool?
<huats> mvo: ;)
<mvo> seb128: thanks for your help! I suspect somehow I ran something with compiz in the past that might have installed it. is it safe to remove this entire tree?
<seb128> mvo: yes
<Amaranth> this is why i only install stuff from packages ;)
<seb128> mvo: as said we don't use the location for a while so it's not likely you have any package installing values there and if they do that's a bug
<mvo> Amaranth: generally I do that too :) but it seems something has slipped thourgh
<seb128> could have been a buggy compiz package installing it the old way
<Amaranth> maybe it was a compiz-quinn package :P
<seb128> anyway you will not likely figure now how you got it
<mvo> meh, still not working, but apparently for other reasons now :/
 * mvo sighs and takes a break
<seb128> slomo: can you look at bug #201218
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 201218 in gst-plugins-ugly0.10 "[Hardy] Seeking is broken in Rhythmbox" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201218
<seb128> ?
<slomo> seb128: might be the fault of my patch, yes
<seb128> slomo: do you recommend reverting the change or do you want to update it or something?
<slomo> seb128: maybe revert later, first try to debug :)
<slomo> seb128: i can reproduce it, yay
<slomo> seb128: funny that it only happens with rhythmbox and not totem or banshee ;)
<slomo> seb128: mp3parse has more than this regression now anyway, have to get it fixed for hardy release a bit harder ;)
<seb128> yeah
<huats> pochu: I've filled a bug for anjuta
<huats> bug 201440
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 201440 in anjuta "Please sponsor anjuta 2.4.0 into hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201440
<huats> and I have subscribed u-u-s...
<seb128> huats: maybe you can sync on debian?
<huats> seb128: hum... sure
<huats> I'll have a look
<slomo> seb128: hah, found the bug :)
<seb128> slomo: that was quick ;-)
<huats> but since pochu asked me about the update, i haven't look at debian :(
<seb128> huats: that's alright, I just noticed they did update too now
<huats> seb128: I just have to check about the libgraphviz3 -> libgraphviz4 transition
<huats> appart from that I think it is possible
<huats> seb128: they still depend on libgraphviz3 while we have done a transition to libgraphviz4
<huats> so a sync is not possible...
<huats> right ?
<seb128> likely
<seb128> text
<seb128> is that orange for you guys?
<seb128> ^C7text
<huats> nope for me
<huats> but may be I am not understanding :)
<seb128_> text
<seb128> text
<seb128> bah, none of those is working
<Amaranth> text
<seb128_> text
<Amaranth> ctrl-shift-u-3
<Amaranth> then 7text
<seb128> I'm trying the change from bug 155543
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 155543 in xchat-gnome "Does not send IRC color escape codes properly" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155543
<seb128> text
<seb128> that doesn't work
<Amaranth> %C13text
<Amaranth> i didn't even notice it did that
<seb128> I get the color only on the client where I write
<Amaranth> did you get my color?
<seb128> no
<Amaranth> that's why
<Amaranth> the channel has +c locked
<slomo> Amaranth: i don't get it either and i use normal xchat ;)
<slomo> oh
<slomo> nevermind
<Amaranth> only the channel owner can unlock that
<seb128> color
<Amaranth> +c means strip color
<seb128_> color
<Amaranth> color will not work here
<seb128> still not
<Amaranth> try #foobar123 or something :)
<seb128> ah
<slomo> seb128: you can sync gst-plugins-ugly now if you want ;)
<seb128> slomo: cool
<seb128> Amaranth: I tried on #debugubuntu
<seb128> looks like both variant are working
<Amaranth> the patched version is "more correct"
<seb128> why?
<seb128> is there a rfc or something documenting that?
<Amaranth> no, IRC colors are an mIRC extension
<seb128> I hate having to spend time or useless changes like that
<Amaranth> and mIRC is \003
<seb128> s/or/on
<seb128> Amaranth: what is  then?
<seb128> Amaranth: what is % C then?
<Amaranth> i have no idea, never seen that before
<seb128> ok
<Amaranth> and the %%C thing doesn't work for me
<seb128> what client do you use?
<Amaranth> i just get the literal %%C
<seb128> can you join #debugubuntu?
<Amaranth> xchat-gnome
<alex-weej> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/201127
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 201127 in network-manager "(Hardy) please remove Network Manager Editor from Internet and Preferences" [Undecided,New]
<alex-weej> i've attached a more appropriate Desktop Entry for nm-editor
<alex-weej> that changes the name to "Wireless Networks" and removes it from "Internet"
<mvo> Amaranth: I'm too stupid to set default options in decoration, compFindOption in decoration.c does not return anything for me, I'm a bit clueless currently
<Amaranth> mvo: eh?
<mvo> Amaranth: no idea really, setting it in metadata/decoration.xml has no effect for some reason, settings it manualy in ccsm seem to work ok
<mvo> maybe something broken in my local settings, but I don't want to upload it like this :)
<Amaranth> setting it in decoration.xml doesn't make it show up in ccsm?
<mvo> it shows up there, but its not applied on startup for me
<Amaranth> weirdness
<Amaranth> you have this stuff in bzr?
<mvo> Amaranth: yeah, just run bzr-buildpackage
<mvo> Amaranth: and don't forget to reset command to default, when I change it it seems to work
<Amaranth> that stuff never works for me, i always end up just copying the debian/ into a manually extracted tree
<Amaranth> heh, i don't even have it installed
<Amaranth> whoa it got smart, it downloads the orig.tar.gz for you
<mvo> yeah, the latest version orks very well for me
<Amaranth> fails to build anything, of course...
<mvo> can you try "bzr-buildpackage --merge" ?
<mvo> that should be the default, but maybe I forgot to set it
<Amaranth> it deleted everything...
<Amaranth> wiped out the whole build tree
<Amaranth> then tried to apply patches to files that were no longer there
<Amaranth> --merge made it go
<mvo> cool, I need to checking the config that it uses that always
<Amaranth> alright, installing this package put /usr/bin/compiz-decorator in decoration settings
<Amaranth> and it did not start a decorator...
<mvo> I wonder if there is something crazy going on with the startup order of the plugins or something
<mvo> something that makes decorator not find the gconf stuff yet
<Amaranth> i don't think that is possible, ccp is the first plugin loaded
<Amaranth> hmm, if it change it to just "compiz-decorator" manually it starts
<mvo> yeah, once I change it in gconf or ccsm its fine for me too
<Amaranth> ...weird
 * mvo adds some debug output
<Amaranth> mvo: this is certainly infuriating
<mvo> "infuriating" ?!?
 * mvo looks for a dictionary
<Amaranth> think "arg!!!!!"
<mvo> Amaranth: I think I have some rought idea why it happens, its just strange that this hasn't be noticed way earlier
<Amaranth> what is your idea?
<mvo> compSetStringOption() is called in decorSetDisplayOption() - that returns FALSE if the current option and the new value are the same
<mvo> Amaranth: and only if ifcompSetStringOption returns TRUE runCommand() is later executed
<Amaranth> *boggle*
<mvo> maybe I should talk to danny about this
<mvo> hm, no maniac anymore
<Amaranth> onestone is still here though :)
<alex-weej> oh man i just realised you can reply to bug threads by email
<alex-weej> oh man oh man that is so awesome
<onestone> mvo: I don't see why this should be a problem
<onestone> mvo: or are you killing the current decorator and you want the decoration plugin to start it again
<pochu> huats, seb128: I don't think we can sync from Debian right now due to a libneon transition in Debian. But basing the update on the Debian package and just changing the build-dependency should work
<mvo> onestone: it seems like runCommand is not executed if I set the default in metadata/decorator.xml to something like "gtk-widnow-decorator" because it is only run when compSetStringOption() returns TRUE. but it seems I get a FALSE because "o" and "value" have the same string
<pochu> huats: would you mind doing that?
<mvo> onestone: this means that on startup with the default (e.g. gtk-window-decorator) no decorator is started
<mvo> or am I misunderstanding something here (i.e. how I should setup the default decoration in the decoration plugin)
<huats> pochu: no pb at all...
<onestone> mvo: decoration does not start the decorator if it's set in the xml file on startup?
<mvo> onestone: yes
<mvo> onestone: I want to make a ubuntu systemwide default in the xml file
<huats> pochu: tomorrow, can it wait tomorrow ?
<onestone> mvo: this can be fixed
<slomo> seb128: you want to sync my next gtk upload too ;)
<seb128> slomo: is it only a warning or a crasher?
<seb128> will sync anyway
<slomo> seb128: warning that will cause crasher on 64 bit archs (sizeof (FILE *) vs. sizeof (int))
<seb128> ok
<mvo> onestone: yeah, fixing that would be cool. are you looking into it or should I give it a go?
<onestone> mvo: commited
<mvo> onestone: that was *fast*
 * mvo hugs onestone
<mvo> jipiee, works now!
<mvo> Amaranth: your tested the stacking patch I suppose?
<Amaranth> mvo: of course :)
<Amaranth> i've been using it since i created it, haven't noticed any problems except it fixing those bugs :)
<Amaranth> which makes sense, these are very small and exact changes
<mvo> yeah, please commit
<pochu> huats: sure, no hurry
<huats> ok
<mvo> Amaranth: with all the fixing going on in git-head we are going to need to update again very soon :)
<Amaranth> yeah, onestone's commits should get intel and ati gamers off our backs :)
<mvo> yep, that is really cool!
<Amaranth> mvo: i actually need to go run an errand so I can't do it right now
<mvo> meh, dinner time for me too
<Amaranth> hehe
<Amaranth> i'll do it when i get back
<mvo> Amaranth: when will you be back?
<mvo> Amaranth: or just I just add it when I'm back from dinner?
<Amaranth> 30-45 minutes
<mvo> ok, that should be fine
<mvo> have fun!
 * mvo &
<Amaranth> alright, back
<Amaranth> mvo: committed
<mvo> Amaranth: thanks
<mvo> seb128: do you mind if nautilus-share goes into bzr ;) ?
<seb128> mvo: yes
 * mvo mubles something
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<seb128> no, that's alright ;-)
<mvo> Amaranth: after the final test, I will upload a new compiz
<mvo> thanks seb128
<seb128> you will just have to deal with me complaining if bzr doesn't work correctly again ;-)
<seb128> mvo: no problem
<mvo> no huats anymore?
<Amaranth> in a week i'm going to close like 100 bugs
<Amaranth> in compiz, i mean
<Amaranth> no response for over a month
<Amaranth> then we'll be under 200 bugs again (and forever this time, damnit)
<Amaranth> :D
<mvo> you rock!
 * mvo uploads a new compiz
<mvo> *PHEAR*
<Amaranth> ah, pedro_ is closing them for me, even better :)
<pedro_> ;-)
<pedro_> it was time a month after the hug day
<Amaranth> i don't like to be the villain :P
<Amaranth> yeah, although i did most of my stuff a couple days after that
<Amaranth> that bug day was actually what got me going on triaging compiz bugs again, was sad that it was so bad an event had to be setup to deal with it
<pedro_> hehe nice
 * Amaranth watches bug count fall rapidly
 * Amaranth watches inbox fill rapidly
<Amaranth> yay all but one of our decorator bugs should be fixed now
<alex-weej> Amaranth: can you fix the Show Desktop button now? :)
<Amaranth> alex-weej: No, I like the way it works now :)
<alex-weej> grrr
<alex-weej> it's annoying, the tooltip icon says "minimises all windows". and it doesn't with compiz.
<alex-weej> does with metacity
<Amaranth> it does minimize all windows
<alex-weej> every OTHER time
<Amaranth> no, it's a toggle button
<alex-weej> Ctrl+Alt+D
<alex-weej> 50% of the time it minimises
<Amaranth> you can clearly see that it is pressed in in show desktop mode
<alex-weej> 50% of the time it swamps you with the windows that were hidden last time
<Amaranth> alex-weej: Like I said in the bug report, do you want us to enable the showdesktop plugin so we have an effect just like OS X to make it clear what is happening?
<alex-weej> Amaranth: i've just seen your mail. let me have a play and figure it out.
<Amaranth> woo, down to 243
 * Amaranth hugs pedro_
<alex-weej> Amaranth: yes, that is about a million times better for my brain.
<Amaranth> alex-weej: hehe
 * pedro_ hugs Amaranth back
 * alex-weej still wants a minimise all function, but can live
<Amaranth> and the bug it had in gutsy is gone so we should be able to do that
<alex-weej> Amaranth: there is no "to sides" function. i guess apple has evil patents on that or something?
<Amaranth> eh?
<Amaranth> Left/Right
<alex-weej> left/right/top/bottom
<Amaranth> there is a Left/Right option
<Amaranth> although it seems to only go Left for me
<alex-weej> maybe all your windows are on the left
<alex-weej> on os x they go to the top, bottom, left and right
<alex-weej> and also a translucent black edge is created around the screen to indicate that you can click it to get your windows back
<alex-weej> that would be good, it's a bit weird having only the small corners of windows visible on the screen
<Amaranth> I thought we did that
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<alex-weej> also, they need to ramp to their opacity rather than just jumping :)
<Amaranth> File a wishlist bug so I don't lose it :)
<Amaranth> oh, i have two monitors so right means on that monitor
<Amaranth> alex-weej: actually, please file those bugs upstream
<Amaranth> bugs.opencompositing.org
<alex-weej> grrr
<alex-weej> i don't have an account
<Amaranth> less work for me ;)
<alex-weej> and i'm really not that bothered, i use metacity because i like to play 3d games rather than just 3d windows :P
<Amaranth> alright then, i hope i remember to forward them :)
<Amaranth> with unredirect fullscreen windows 3d games should work fine
<Amaranth> although if the game changed the resolution it wouldn't unredirect, this is fixed upstream now
<Amaranth> we'll have that soonish
<alex-weej> what's going on with indirect acceleration?
<alex-weej> there was some progress with the intel driver a year or so ago wasn't there?
<alex-weej> only setup that can do it right now is proprietary nvidia :/
<Amaranth> redirected direct rendering?
<Amaranth> needs ttm and dri2
<Amaranth> maybe (for intel only) by the end of the year
<Amaranth> well, nouveau will probably get it too around that time, dunno about ati
<alex-weej> le groan
<pedro_> see you later
<alex-weej> the new updates-available icon from tango sucks, can we have the Human one back?
<alex-weej> well i guess it doesn't suck, but mixing tango with human does and we already have a human one
<Amaranth> Oops, forgot about that :)
<Amaranth> bug 99453
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99453 in kdepim "kdepim exchange connector doesn't work in offline mode" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99453
<mvo> seb128: still here?
<seb128> mvo: yes
<mvo> seb128: I may have a nautlis-share with install support for samba soonish
<seb128> mvo: ah, excellent!
<Ubulette> when I login using gdm, my res is 1440x900 like i configured it, using AutoLogin, I get a virtual screen of 1920x1200 instead. Is it a gdm issue ?
<Ubulette> +known
<seb128> no
<seb128> not sure what is to blame there
<Ubulette> 100% reproducible for weeks
<Ubulette> used to work before
<seb128> I doubt it's a gdm bug though
<Amaranth> bug 37834
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 37834 in ubuntulooks "Hard to read text over progress bar (dup-of: 37603)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/37834
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 37603 in ubuntulooks "Ensure that foreground and background color combinations provide sufficient contrast when viewed by someone having color deficits" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/37603
<Amaranth> phew, bot still working
<Ubulette> seb128, found it, that's nvidia-xconfig's fault.. so it's displayconfig-gtk
<mvo> seb128: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/nautilus-share/ if you want to have a look, seems to work for me, but I had a crash earlier, not sure if that was just coincidence
<seb128> Ubulette: ok
<seb128> mvo: trying
<seb128> mvo: works fine here
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<mvo> seb128: nice! what do you think? uploading or talking to ubuntu-release first?
<seb128> mvo: uploading, then talk to those to get it used ;-)
<mvo> seb128: uploaded and bed-time
 * mvo waves
<ember> hey
<ember> seb128 what is missing for 22.0 on hardy?
<seb128> ember: nothing not claimed
<seb128> gnome-power-manager, ted is working on it
<seb128> and cheese, the mobile team is doing the update
<ember> devtools:glade3:3.4.3:
<seb128> we don't want this one
<seb128> they reverted strings change
<ember> i didn't know i was checking releng versions
<pochu> good night
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-03-13
<calc> i found at least one of the major reasons of OOo layout screw ups
 * calc points at fontconfig
<calc> fc-match -s Times
<calc> n021003l.pfb: "Nimbus Roman No9 L" "Regular"
<calc> TimesNewRomanPSMT.ttf: "Times New Roman" "Normal"
<calc> it considers Nimbus (which doesn't have matching metrics aiui) to be a better match than Times New Roman
<calc> i'm not sure if other fonts are similiarly messed up or not
<dholbach> good morning
<Amaranth> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey Amaranth
<kwwii> pitti, dholbach: here are my last packages before freeze
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/ubuntu-wallpapers_0.23.dsc
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/ubuntu-wallpapers_0.23_source.build
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/ubuntu-wallpapers_0.23_source.changes
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/ubuntu-wallpapers_0.23.tar.gz
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/ubuntu-gdm-themes_0.25.dsc
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/ubuntu-gdm-themes_0.25_source.build
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/ubuntu-gdm-themes_0.25_source.changes
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/ubuntu-gdm-themes_0.25.tar.gz
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/human-theme_0.13.dsc
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/human-theme_0.13_source.build
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/human-theme_0.13_source.changes
<dholbach> kwwii: are the changes in bzr?
<dholbach> hey seb128
<seb128> hello dholbach
<dholbach> kwwii: do you still have the script I wrote for you during allhands? (get-uploaded or something like that)
<dholbach> I'd somehow prefer if those updates went through the normal sponsoring process so whoever has spare cycles for doing an upload can do them
<dholbach> it'd be great if I could take a look at the script again - bdmurray would need it for python-launchpad-bugs and bughelper too
<mvo> hrm, nautilus-share FTBFS
<mvo> woah
<mvo> malloc: ../../bash/builtins/../../bash/builtins/printf.def:379: assertion botched
<mvo> free: called with unallocated block argument
<huats> morning dear desktop teamers :)
<crevette> hi huats
<huats> hi crevette
<seb128> lut crevette huats
<crevette> salut seb128
<crevette> hello all others
<mvo> huats!
<mvo> huats: good morning :) gnome-commander (based on your diff) is in debian now, so a sync should be enough
<huats> plop seb128
<huats> hello mvo
<huats> yeah i have seen your email :)
<huats> thanks :)
<huats> absolutly...
<huats> do you want me to ask for a sync ?
<huats> or do you take care of it ?
<seb128> synced
<huats> already ?
<mvo> woah
<huats> :)
 * mvo hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs mvo back
<mvo> huats: maybe we should mention in the bugreport that its a bugfix release so that everybody is happy
 * huats hugs seb128 and mvo (advantages of long arm :)
<seb128> heh
 * mvo hugs huats
 * ember hugs glibc
<huats> ember: LOL
<huats> mvo: good idea
<dholbach> kwwii: you still there?
<dholbach> kwwii: can you take a look at my questions?
<kwwii> dholbach: they are all in bzr
<kwwii> dholbach: sorry, sick kid at home
<dholbach> OK.. no problem
<kwwii> erm, I screwed up gdm anyway .-(
<dholbach> kwwii: the other two are OK?
<kwwii> yes
<kwwii> and now gdm is fixed in bzr
<dholbach> kwwii: I can't find the script I wrote for your during allhands - I'll rewrite it because bdmurray needs it too - what it'll do is file a sponsoring bug for you (you'll just have to do something like        please-upload http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/ubuntu-wallpapers/ubuntu      )
<mvo> lool, seb128: is someone working on brassero? there is a typo in the desktop.in.in file and I will fix it now if noone is already taking care of it
<seb128> mvo: there was a sponsor request for it but the patch was not building so I put it to incomplete
<dholbach> kwwii: all three uploaded
<seb128> mvo: bug #200024
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200024 in brasero "typo in desktop file" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200024
<lool> mvo: Tell me, I'll fix it in pkg-gnome (upstream) as well
<lool> (we're in sync ATM)
<seb128> lool: the bug is in the bts too
<lool> Actually we're lagging by a debian upload
<lool> seb128: ah missed it
<seb128> lool: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=464772
<ubotu> Debian bug 464772 in brasero "Invalid MIME type in brasero.desktop" [Minor,Open]
<pitti> kwwii, dholbach: I finished mail and currently sponsor some of Till's packages anyway; while I'm in the mood, I can do your's as well now
<dholbach> pitti: already done
<pitti> oh
<pitti> thanks
<mvo> seb128: the patch from daniel works for me (in pbuilder) - no idea what went wrong for you
<seb128> mvo: dunno, I just apt-get source, applied and debuild
<lool> mvo, seb128 building
<seb128> mvo: but let's sync on debian
 * mvo nods
<seb128> mvo: out of interest how come you are looking at fixing this bug now? ;-)
<lool> Application de 007-fix-desktop-file-mime-typo.patch
<lool> patching file data/brasero.desktop.in.in
<lool> (Worked for me too)
<lool> seb128, mvo: brasero uploaded; NB: also drops the bonfire transitional package which is desirable for hardy
<lool> (desirable to drop that is)
<seb128> ok
<Keybuk> Oh Fuck You Epiphany
<Keybuk> *sigh*
<seb128> Keybuk: still the avahi crasher?
<seb128> Keybuk: there is a candidate patch on the upstream bug now if you want to try it
<Keybuk> yeah
<Keybuk> ooh, ref? (to save me attempting to get into lp without it crashing)
<seb128> Keybuk: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=516008
<ubotu> Gnome bug 516008 in Bookmarks "crash in Epiphany Web Browser: Seems to be avahi bookma..." [Critical,New]
<Keybuk> don't suppose you have the url to the patch I can just wget? :p
<Keybuk> ah
<Keybuk> got it that time
<seb128> ok
<mvo> lool: thanks!
<seb128> git bisec is really cool
<seb128> does bzr has something equivalent?
<Keybuk> there's a bzr bisect plugin
<Keybuk> http://bzr.licquia.org/bzr-bisect/
<Keybuk> mvo: I'm having strange compiz problems today
<seb128> should try that
<dholbach> what does it do?
<seb128> I'm debugging cairo with upstream and I've to say it's cool
<seb128> dholbach: I bisec on changes
<mvo> Keybuk: tell me more
<seb128> like you told it that 1.5.8 was good and current is bad
<Keybuk> mvo: when moving between workspaces, it seems to get stuck
<seb128> it gives you 110 revisions to try
<seb128> go to the middle
<seb128> and you say good or bad
<Keybuk> mvo: about a quarter of the way through the transition, and locks there
<seb128> it split the revisions again
<Keybuk> mvo: hitting other random keys like wall can unstick it
<Keybuk> mvo: but then all my workspaces are randomly rearranged
<mvo> Keybuk: interessting, let me try to reproduce
<seb128> and just by saying good and bad and in a few makes, tries you get the buggy revisions in the 110
<seb128> dholbach: ^
<Keybuk> mvo: It may be me making multiple moves, ie left-left-left in rapid sequence?
<dholbach> I've been fairly happy with  bzr blame  :)
<mvo> Keybuk: ok, I will try to reproduce, the recent changes were quite small so that should be not too hard to find
<seb128> dholbach: what does it do?
<dholbach> give you revision numbers next to lines of the code
<seb128> well, in this case it's not a crasher
<dholbach> so you can see which commit was responsible for a certain change of the current code
<seb128> and it could have been any of those 110 commits
<seb128> so doing a bunch of quick iterations is neat
<dholbach> something like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/python-launchpad-bugs/main/annotate/kees.cook%40canonical.com-20080311201757-a690phtpj2v03u9t?file_id=testing.sh-20070705124215-dzmxjtip0qklqu67-1
<seb128> that's cool too
<dholbach> that's what bzr blame gives you
<Keybuk> dholbach: bzr bisect helps you find the crasher in the first place
<Keybuk> it's when you have a known good revision, and a known bad revision
<Keybuk> and it's not obvious from the code what broke it
<dholbach> right
<Keybuk> so you do a binary search over the revision set to find the one that broke it
<seb128> on this cairo case and 110 revision with no idea on where the bug is in the code it gives you the broken commit in a few minutes
<seb128> $ git bisect good
<seb128> 6f9d71c10bf3e38c88378950037d1c81a2413617 is first bad commit
<seb128> commit 6f9d71c10bf3e38c88378950037d1c81a2413617
<seb128> Author: Adrian Johnson <ajohnson@redneon.com>
<seb128> Date:   Thu Feb 7 00:28:19 2008 +1030
<seb128>     Make PS backend use cairo-pdf-operators.c
<Keybuk> bisect and test cases is *love*
<seb128> indeed
<mvo> Keybuk: I can not reproduce it yet, this is one intel for you?
<Keybuk> yeah, i945
<Keybuk> it just happened then
<Keybuk> I did down-right and it stuck about the point it stopped going down and starting heading down-right
<seb128> Keybuk: let me know if the epiphany patch works for you, I can backport it to hardy
<Keybuk> it seems to be working so far
<Keybuk> it's been nearly five minutes without a crash
 * mvo tries it on a -intel system
<lool> Keybuk: Dunno whether you received my invitation to try out elisa again
<Keybuk> lool: errr, mayyybe
<Keybuk> it uninstalled itself because it was broken
<lool> Keybuk: ISTR you had issues with the initial try
<lool> Keybuk: Some packages it needed were held in NEW; try installing it now, it should be available
<dennda> seb128: a word
<lool> There's a recommended elisa-plugins-ugly package which you probably want as well; it might not be pulled as it's a recommends:
<Keybuk> mvo: definitely seems to be combinations of movements
<seb128> dennda: which one?
<dennda> seb128: I found that the evolution window is way too big. This bugreport indicates that other people have the very same problem (the evolution-startup-wizard doesn't fit into my 1280x800): https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution/+bug/23810
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 23810 in evolution "Size of preference dialog too big" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<seb128> dennda: yeah, known issue
<dennda> seb128: If I would like to try to fix it, where would I start?
<dennda> (I'd like to try fixing very-easy-to-solve-bugs to get started with bugfixing. This looks like one.)
<Keybuk> lool: just a black window this time
<Keybuk> and it hid all my other windows
<seb128> dennda: I doubt it's an easy to fix one
<seb128> dennda: it's likely involve reworking all the dialog layout
<dennda> oh
<dennda> sad
<mvo> can we disable the start animation in the panel? the one were the icon blurs and gets bigger?
<lool> Keybuk: With compiz I guess?
<Keybuk> lool: right
<dennda> By the way, compiz works way better now (hardy with intel gma 965. even with videos)
<asac> pitti: oh ... can we still promote mozilla-devscripts to main today? i just saw that i updated ubufox packaging to make use of the new xpi.mk in there (which unifies how we package extensions)?
<lool> Keybuk: What's your driver?
<Keybuk> lool: i945
<Keybuk> seb128: no crash yet
<asac> pitti: i can also backout that change if its too late. if you want a MIR let me know.
<pitti> asac: yes,  please file an MIR bug; m-devscripts sounds harmless enough
<asac> ok great
<dennda> Who's responsible for the content of the "Examples"-folder each user has in his home-directory?
<pitti> asac: if it's a trivial package, don't bother about a wiki page
<seb128> Keybuk: how often was it crashing before?
<pitti> but we need a bug report
<lool> Keybuk: Ok, I'll tell upstream; I guess you would be able to play with elisa without compiz
<asac> pitti: its a trivial thing ... just a build-depends that includes a cdbs like helper
<asac> nothing that will get on cd
<pitti> asac: yes, let's get that in
<asac> pitti: subscribe ubuntu-mir?
<pitti> asac: yes, please
<asac> bug 201753
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201753 in mozilla-devscripts "[MIR] please promote mozilla-devscripts to main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201753
<asac> pitti: let me know when its done so i can upload ubufox. thanks
<pitti> asac: you can upload it already, it'll just depwait
<asac> oh ok
<lool> Keybuk: Oh you're safe!
<lool> 12:19 < Saviq> lool: it's only usable when you don't have any other windows on  the viewport you want elisa to run
<lool> Keybuk: Just don't run anything else!  :-P
<Keybuk> seb128: every few minutes
<seb128> Keybuk: still no crash?
<seb128> Keybuk: do you want to upload the patched version or should I do it?
<Keybuk> seb128: be my guest
<seb128> ok
<dholbach> kwwii: I just sent you a script that will file sponsoring bugs for you
<dholbach> kwwii: please let me know how it works out for you
<pitti> asac: promoted, right in time for the next publisher
<asac> pitti: rock
<asac> seb128: i read that you still have avahi crashes for ephy?
<seb128> asac: I'm going to uploaded a patched version
<seb128> asac: that's http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=516008
<ubotu> Gnome bug 516008 in Bookmarks "crash in Epiphany Web Browser: Seems to be avahi bookma..." [Critical,New]
 * asac looking
<asac> good
<pochu> yo
<kwwii> dholbach: killer, thanks
<kwwii> erm dholbach, just trying this out...should I follow the instructions in the sript (somewhere towards the middle)?
<dholbach> kwwii: no..... just commit your stuff, then call      please-upload-branch http://bazaar.....
<dholbach> it will file a sponsoring bug for you
<dholbach> with those instructions in the bug description, so sponsors who don't know bzr and bzr-builddeb well will get instructions how to do it
<kwwii> hrm, I ran it (did a please-upload-branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/ubuntu-wallpapers/ubuntu ) and it took forever and made a screenshot on my desktop, etc
<dholbach> huuuhh?
<dholbach> no error message nothing?
<dholbach> a screenshot?
<kwwii> I tried to stop it after a while (and it did not want to stop)
<kwwii> let me try it again
<huats> hello pochu
<dholbach> kwwii: I'll look into it later again - out for a dogwalk now
<kwwii> okidoki
<kwwii> lol, that wierd output is what you get if you "source" it
<pochu> hi huats
<kwwii> dholbach: when you come back, here is the error message:
<kwwii> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59476/
<kwwii> in the meantime, if anyone can sponsor the last wallpaper change, I'd be happy :-)
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/ubuntu-wallpapers_0.24.dsc
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/ubuntu-wallpapers_0.24_source.build
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/ubuntu-wallpapers_0.24_source.changes
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/ubuntu-wallpapers_0.24.tar.gz
<kwwii> pitti: there is an extra wallpaper in there with a file size of 465.3KB. I was asked/told to include it and so I shall :-)
<pitti> kwwii: slangasek will kill you :)
<kwwii> pitti: he can start by killing Jane
<dholbach> kwwii: it seems your cookie file is not alright
<dholbach> pitti: what is the current agreed procedure for setting up the cookie file?
<pitti> dholbach: for what?
<dholbach> pylpbugs
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59476/ looks like kwwii's cookie file is wrong
<pitti> dholbach: right
<pitti> dholbach: if plpbugs now gets along with the ffox 3 cookies.db, then we should probably extend the heuristics to check for ~/.mozilla/*/*/cookies.sqlite first? and then fall back to s/sqlite/txt/?
<dholbach> pitti: asking thekorn that on #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> pochu: around?
<Keybuk> yup
<Keybuk> that epiphany patch is definietly a good one
<seb128> Keybuk: I told that to chpe who commited to svn, and the patched package has been uploaded to hardy too
<lool> Keybuk: Which elisa version did you try out?  0.3.4?
<lool> Keybuk: Upstream is puzzled as they have removed the compiz check in 0.3.4
<lool> Keybuk: Or perhaps you can hop by in #elisa and we can sort that out?
<Keybuk> Version: 0.3.4-2
<lool> Thanks
<seb128> Keybuk: gvfs and gnome-vfs is an issue of not having the world ported to gvfs yet, not easy to fix
<seb128> wrong chan
<lool> Keybuk: 15:31 < philn> lool: does he get a "Compiz detected, trying to hide all other  windows." warning if he launches elisa from the terminal?
<lool> Keybuk: Can I throw philn at you in /query to look into this?  Or should he join here?
<Keybuk> lool: I don't really have much chance to debug it today
<Keybuk> Thursday is meeting hell :)
<lool> Keybuk: Here too :)
<lool> But now I have Monday as meeting hell as well
<lool> Keybuk: Ok; let's discuss it at another time then, thanks
<lool> Keybuk: Ok, I told upstream we should look at this another day; upstream insists that you have local older plugins, perhaps in ~/.elisa/plugins and suggested you wipe them; upstream can then take some needed holidays with a more peaceful mind :)
 * lool &
<seb128> who was speaking about iso icons some time ago?
<seb128> andreasn: was that you or lapo?
<andreasn> lapo I thinl
<andreasn> think
<seb128> ok, thanks
<Keybuk> lool: ah, that did stop it hiding my windows
<lool> seb128: I didn't see any complaints from pango1.0
<lool> Keybuk: Cool
<lool> seb128: Did you?
<Keybuk> and I got a fullscreen elisa now
<lool> Keybuk: But still black screen I guess
<Keybuk> whihc did seem to work
<lool> Oh cool
<lool> Keybuk: Nice nice
<seb128> lool: no
<lool> seb128: Excellent
<seb128> that's good ;-)
<mvo> seb128: is 30s good enough for the startup delay?
<seb128> mvo: make it 60 seconds rather
<seb128> people with slow disk like pitti or Keybuk have around one minute of login time
<mvo> ok
<pochu> seb128: yeah, I'm now
<seb128> pochu: still no machine to do updates?
<seb128> pochu: but maybe you want to writte some mir requests? ;-)
<pitti> yeah, I used 60 s for jockey, too
<pitti> seb128: StartupDelay> does that already exist?
<pochu> seb128: heh, I guess ephy is enough for that ;)
<pochu> seb128: which ones do we need?
<pitti> seb128: it would save me from starting python immediately just to sleep 60 seconds
<seb128> pitti: where?
<pitti> seb128: in .desktop autostart files
<pitti> you mentioned it in the meeting
<seb128> pochu: python-gdata for the youtube totem plugin, and maybe some python-louie or similar to do upnp too
<seb128> pitti: no, I mentionned that was need to patch gnome-session to support something similar
<pochu> oh, the youtube plugin is so cool! I'll surely do that ;)
<pochu> seb128: ok, I'll have a look at them this evening and let you know
<seb128> pochu: thanks
<lool> seb128: BTW do we want the new coherence for the RB upnp plugin?
<seb128> pochu: bah, somebody already did apparently
<seb128> pochu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportPythonGdata
<lool> seb128: https://coherence.beebits.net/wiki/RhythmBox
<seb128> lool: I don't know a lot about that but having whatever is required to get the plugin working correctly would be nice ;-)
<pochu> seb128: that was me, I'm the fastest! :P
<lool> seb128: Then please sync coherence from unstable :)
<lool> After the freeze perhaps
<seb128> pochu: did you do the required change?
<lool> And we need to promote it if we want it by defualt
<seb128> lool: before the freeze rather
<lool> Oh we're not in freeze yet?
<seb128> pochu: maybe another mir ^
<seb128> lool: I got no uploaded blocked yet
 * lool goes doing uploads
<mvo> bzr commit -m '* src/update-notifier.c:
<mvo>   - delay statup checks for updates etc for 60s to avoid
<mvo>     slowing down the desktop startup (for Seb128)'
<seb128> lool: I guess steve is still sleeping ;-)
<seb128> mvo: danke!
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<lool> seb128: haha
<lool> seb128: He'll kill us when he awakes!
<pochu> lool: what's coherence?
<lool> pochu: It's a python upnp framework
<lool> It can help you access mediarenderers and implement media controllers
<pochu> seb128: no I haven't done it, but it's as trivial as Depends on "python (>= 2.5) | python-elementtree"
<seb128> pochu: will do the change now
<lool> For example you can play music from RB on your PS3
<seb128> pitti: out of that, was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportPythonGdata ok with you?
<lool> Or make RB remotely play music as driven by the media player in N810
<pochu> lool: I don't have a PS3 :(
<pochu> lool: would you send me one, I'd be happy to test it and file a MIR :P
<lool> pochu: upnp is a standard, it's like apple's daap, but it's more open
<lool> pochu: Sure; hold on let me see if I have one
<pochu> :)
<lool> pochu: Ah, turns out I don't have any PS3 yet
 * lool is soon buying one to act as a bluray player
<pochu> let's ask jono, I read on his blog he bought one ;)
<pitti> seb128: still needs to be fixed
<pitti> seb128: right, I saw it above; let me look at the package for other things
<pitti> seb128: yes, looks alright; I'd appreciate if someone clueful could test it and verify that the communication with the google service DTRT
<seb128> pitti: what do you call right thing?
<seb128> pitti: that it works is enough? or rather that it do it in a good citizen way?
<pitti> seb128: it apparently talks to some google server?
<pitti> seb128: the MIR does not explain at all what exactly it is doing
<seb128> The Google data Python Client Library provides a library and source
<seb128>  code that make it easy to access data through Google data APIs.
<seb128> pitti: ^
<seb128> pitti: it uses a google public api to access their services apparently
<pitti> well, that's still blurry :)
<pitti> 'search music in some shops and buy it' or 'display information about artists' or something such would make the purpose clear, and would allow us to test it
<seb128> pitti: not sure, totem uses it to search videos matching a name on youtube
<seb128> pitti: anyway I did the python-gdata change
<seb128> that's not a priority for beta, I'll have a look later when I've free slot
<mvo> seb128: what do we currently do in glib/gtk on Gdk-CRITICAL messages?
<seb128> mvo: nothing
<seb128> mvo: why?
<Amaranth> you get a nice messages in .xsession-errors that everyone ignores :P
<mvo> seb128: I got some crashed-with-signal 5 bugreports that seems to be triggered by it
<seb128> mvo: are those new?
<Amaranth> there is an env variable to turn them into crashes
<seb128> mvo: we had gnome-session setting G_DEBUG=fatal_criticals for a day some weeks ago
<mvo> seb128: aha, that would explain it
<seb128> mvo: upstream does that during unstable cycle to catch those bugs, otherwise nobody care
<seb128> usually we disable it
<seb128> and I forgot when doing the first 2.21 upload for this one
<seb128> that has been quickly reverted because quite some applications were crashing
<mvo> yeah, I just found one in update-notifier and fixed it
<Amaranth> hrm, i wish there was some way to tell if you had an r200 or an r300 without going through pciids
<Amaranth> i'm going to end up with just as many cards to whitelist as i would to blacklist for ati laptops
<Amaranth> but people won't tell me their stuff is broken, they'll only tell if it was working (and demand i make it work again)
<asac> seb128: i sometimes get crashes in ephy file save
<asac> just try multiple times
<asac> (for the log. this happens for me even before the xul update i just did ... )
<seb128> asac: is your hardy uptodate?
<asac> appears to be a gio issue
<asac> seb128: how up to date?
<asac> i updated glib manually
<asac> whatelse?
<seb128> what libgnomeui-0 version do you have?
<seb128> the gio fileselector is in libgnomeui
<seb128> and quite some issues have been fixed there
<asac> not updated yet ... still 2.21
<asac> 92-0ubnutu1
<asac> ok ... i will upgrade everything
<seb128> you want to update this one
<seb128> let me know if that still happens using 2.22
<seb128> several crashers have been fixed in since .92
<asac> yes ... upgrading just libgnomeui* now
<johanbr> Amaranth: As far as I know, only the Xpress chips are broken with the radeon/ati driver (not counting the newer cards).
<asac> ok ... couldn't trigger it easily
<asac> i will keep my eyes open
<seb128> asac: ok
<Amaranth> johanbr: all the X series ones are broken
<Amaranth> X300 Mobility, X600 Mobility, etc
<Amaranth> basically anything newer than the 9000 Mobility
<Amaranth> johanbr: the problem here seem to be that basically if fglrx supports it the ati driver is broken with it
<asac> ok all looks fine here
<asac> thanks
<Amaranth> if fglrx doesn't support it the ati driver probably works with it but we've just blocked it
 * asac upgrades its complete system and takes a break
<Amaranth> how do you separate them without a massive list of pciids on either side
<johanbr> Amaranth: Not easily doable I think.
<Amaranth> Right
<Amaranth> And I'd rather have you get blocked when it should work than not get blocked and have it lock your system up
<Amaranth> Or make the LiveCD unusable because X restarts when compiz starts
<johanbr> Are you sure the X300 Mobility is broken? Before, I'd only heard reports of problems with PCI id's starting with 595.
<Amaranth> Pretty sure I've seen a report with an X300
<Amaranth> say, the r300 cards all have fragment shaders, right?
<Amaranth> and the r200 only has fragment programs
<johanbr> The Xpress 200 I think is basically an r300 without shaders.
<johanbr> Report of working X300: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=630457
<Amaranth> right, and some people have X600 Mobility chips that work just fine too
<Amaranth> that doesn't say much
<pochu> will anyone send minutes from the DesktopTeam meeting to the list? :)
<pitti> kwwii: doing wallpapers now
<ember> seb128 can you confirm that seahorse doesn't have keyserver.ubuntu as default?
<seb128> ember: the config changes might only apply to new user
<seb128> I'll try when doing CD testing
<ember> well in here i can confirm
<ember> i've refreshed the patch and installed a new rev and works
<ember> http://pfragoso.org/ubuntu/seahorse_2.22.0-0ubuntu2.debdiff
<ember> dinner, brb
<seb128> pochu: ah, you have a working computer again? ;-)
<ember> guess pidgin and liferea won't get into hardy
<pochu> seb128: no, but I'm crazy o.O
<pochu> seb128: I've built pygtk in a 400mhz computer with 256mb of ram ;)
<pochu> I had to close ephy and mail :/
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-03-14
<seb128> lol
<seb128> I didn't notice the pycairo changes had been done
<seb128> I would have uploaded the pygtk changes otherwise
<pochu> ember: why?
<seb128> they can be accepted after beta if those are stable updates
<pochu> liferea is, and has a bug fix for 1.0 -> 1.4 cache updates, which is interesting for dapper->hardy upgrades
<pochu> I think I'll call to Dell tomorrow to make sure everything's going fine ;)
<linoss> anyone of a software application that records a phone conversation utilizing the internal modem on a PC?
<linoss> I hope this is the correct channel to post this question
<seb128> hey hey mvo
<mvo> hwy seb128
<mvo> (that was a bavarian hey)
<seb128> ;-)
<slomo> seb128: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12662959/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.gtk%2B2.0_2.12.9-2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz  <--- something is unhappy... known problem? :)
<pitti> kwwii: did human-theme build for you locally? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12625757/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.human-theme_0.13_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<pitti> kwwii: "error: can't copy 'build/share/themes/Human/index.theme': doesn't exist or not a regular file
<mvo> Amaranth: can you reproduce bug #99508 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99508 in compiz "Window titlebar displayed not right with compiz enabled" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99508
<XiXaQ> hmm. I was sure I registered a bug regarding the new clock applets "Adjust date and time" menu item not using the default dialog for doing so in Hardy, but I can't find it..
<XiXaQ> is the old clock applet still available in hardy, does anyone know?
<dholbach> good morning
<mvo> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey mvo
<mvo> Amaranth: meh, I can not reproduce #150702 either
<seb128> lool, slomo: do you know if public modules using python-support are available during upgrade now?
<slomo> seb128: no, i know nothing about the new python policy and everything related to it... i'm trying to not touch packaging of such stuff and if i have to i'm looking at other packages ;)
<lool> seb128: I don't know
<seb128> I got complain from pygtk upstream than pygtk is broken during upgrades
<seb128> and I think the new pycentral fixes this issue and pysupport is still buggy
<seb128> I'm pondering if we should switch to pycentral for hardy
<lool> seb128: I would think not as I see update-python-modules -c in prerm
<seb128> lool: not what?
<lool> seb128: But then python-support is a bit special
<lool> seb128: I would think it's not available
<lool> Would it be available, it would be in postrm
<lool> seb128: I see libglib-perl has been uploaded in Debian
<seb128> lool: a new version you mean? something we want to use?
<lool> I guess so
<lool> seb128:  libglib-perl (1:1.180-1) unstable; urgency=low
<lool>  .
<lool>    * New upstream release
<lool> That's all
<seb128> ok
<seb128> will be for after beta then
<lool> Sure
<seb128> slomo: btw you might want to use the shared-mime-info change I did yesterday for debian
<slomo> seb128: will do, thanks
<mvo> asac: the firefox restart required informatio is displayed for me unconditionally even if ff is not running. is that a knwon issue?
<asac> mvo: can you see whats wrong?
<asac> (no its not known)
<mvo> asac: I think the firefox-3.0-restart-required is lacking the "DisplaIf" line AFAICS
<asac> strange. i took it from the old package
<asac> mvo: how should it read?
<mvo> I can have a look after lunch
<asac> DisplayIf: $STARTUPWMCLASS ?
<asac> i thnk i found it: DisplayIf: ps -C firefox-bin
<mvo> asac: yes, thats it
<mvo> asac: probably with a ps -C firefox-bin >/dev/null to avoid spittng stuff to ~/.xsession-errors
<asac> thanks
<mvo> thank you !
<asac> mvo: is there a pattern that also takes into account that firefox is running for the current user?
<mvo> asac: update-notifier runs with the same uid as the logged in user, so we need to limited the ps to the users processes and we are good
<asac> ok
<asac> mvo: you have an expression at hand (its friday and i feel botty :))
<asac> ok fixed with the above in bzr
<mvo> asac: give me a sec (friday for me too ;)
<mvo> asac: pgrep firefox-bin -u $USER
<asac> that works
<mvo> or pgrep firefox-bin -U $(id -u)
<asac> :)
<asac> ok
<asac> yeah the last one looks good
<asac> thanks
<mvo> cheers
<asac> fixed in bzr
<asac> mvo: i would like to discuss if its possible to make firefox/xulrunner upgrades safe in intrepid and if we think it might be possible discuss this at UDS.
<asac> mvo: you think we can do a pre-call to discuss some ideas i have .... lets say next week?
<Hobbsee> asac: "safe"?
<slomo> seb128: can sync shared-mime-info from debian now
<seb128> slomo: ok, will do after the beta freeze
<asac> Hobbsee: yes its not safe atm :)
<Hobbsee> asac: i'm trying to figure out what you're defining as "safe", though
<asac> no crashes ... no unexpected behaviour and so on
<asac> (that do eventually happen - in case you had been lucky and never experienced that :))
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> yeah, true
<asac> not a trivial thing to fix though
<dholbach> I wished somebody killed scrollkeeper for good
<seb128> dholbach: why?
<dholbach> the update runs take ages on my laptop :)
<seb128> dholbach: I think rarian compat thing is slower
<dholbach> really?
<seb128> I did try by then and that's one of the reason why I didn't do the switch
<seb128> yes, the compat is not optimized, the goal is to ride of it
<seb128> to get rather
<dholbach> that'd be the best thing since sliced bread
<seb128> ;-)
<mvo> asac: sounds great
<mvo> asac: (sorry, lunch took longer)
<dholbach> hmmmm lunch
<seb128> pitti: do you do freeze exception or that's only steve now?
<Hobbsee> seb128: afaik, anyone can do them
<seb128> Hobbsee: anyone?
<Hobbsee> seb128: well, anyone in -release
<seb128> Hobbsee: that includes you? ;-)
<Hobbsee> seb128: in some mutant sense, yes.
 * seb128 hugs Hobbsee
 * Hobbsee hugs seb128 bakc, and waves her antlers around
<Hobbsee> seb128: it's the kind of mutant-cant-do-much-due-to-no-drescher-access, so....
 * Hobbsee may or may not be therefore useful.
<seb128> Hobbsee: that's alright, I'm just going to do some bug fix upload and I was wondering if they were likely to be accepted today
<Hobbsee> seb128: tbh, i'm not overly comfortable doing high-impact accepts, as i'm aware that a lot of the release decisions get taken in private areas, which i don't have access to.
<Hobbsee> seb128: i had proof of that after UDS, and, afaik, it still happens, so
<seb128> I don't think that's a true statement
<Hobbsee> seb128: it's safer not to work with obsolete info.
<seb128> anyway I've no high impact uploads
<seb128> I've just uploaded a one liner fix to gvfs which is waiting
<seb128> and the patch is from the upstream svn
<Hobbsee> seb128: in unapproved?
<seb128> seb128: dunno, in wherever things we upload during a freeze land ;-)
<Hobbsee> seb128: approved.
 * Hobbsee waits to see if this all still works
<Hobbsee> grrr
 * Hobbsee grumbles at this bug, just as she did last cycle.
<seb128> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> seb128: you're welcome
<Hobbsee> and a timeout.
<dholbach> the workspace switcher applet thing is still broken in hardy
<dholbach> NARF!
<dholbach> so no compiz for me on my laptop
<seb128> dholbach: how is it broken now?
<dholbach> the same as before
<dholbach> hang on, I'll post a screenshot
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/compiz-b0rk.png
<Hobbsee> dholbach: iz undocumented feature.
<Hobbsee> dholbach: it's now up to you what you would like to see in that bottom box :)
<dholbach> Hobbsee: ahhhh nice :)
<seb128> dholbach: reset your compiz config
<dholbach> (MacSlow), mvo, seb128: ^
<seb128> dholbach: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
<dholbach> OK... here we go again
<seb128> dholbach: not the first time you do that? ;-)
<dholbach> seb128, mvo: http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/compiz-b0rk2.png
<dholbach> new variation :)
<seb128> dholbach: cat .config/compiz/compizconfig/Default.ini
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~$  cat .config/compiz/compizconfig/Default.ini
<dholbach> cat: .config/compiz/compizconfig/Default.ini: No such file or directory
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~$
<seb128> dholbach: what do you have in .compiz and .config/compiz?
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~$ find .config/compiz/
<dholbach> .config/compiz/
<dholbach> .config/compiz/compizconfig
<dholbach> .config/compiz/compizconfig/config
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~$ find .compiz/
<dholbach> find: .compiz/: No such file or directory
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~$
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~$ cat .config/compiz/compizconfig/config
<dholbach> [gnome_session]
<dholbach> profile =
<dholbach> plugin_list_autosort = true
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~$
<mvo> dholbach: my, bugger, can you please run ccsm
<mvo> and go to general options
<mvo> desktop size
<mvo> and check the "number of desktops" property there?
<seb128> mvo: where should that be written?
<mvo> in gconf
<seb128> mvo: and I though that is was not possible to have a different setting that 1 workspace now?
<dholbach> and it deactivated my Ctrl-< key for open terminal
<mvo> seb128: yes, I want to make sure that dholbach has it too
<seb128> mvo: what key is the corresponding one?
<mvo> seb128: it should not be possible anymore, but the screenshot suggests that it is still for some reason :/
<seb128> mvo: I suspect something like your issue this week, wrong gconf default to etc or something
<dholbach> horizontal 3, vertical 2, number of desktops 6?
<dholbach> does that make sense?
<dholbach> it was at 2, 1, 1
<dholbach> oh, I can't change number of desktops
<mvo> dholbach: but it is still 6 even though you can not change it?
<dholbach> no, it's 1
<seb128> mvo: what is the gconf key involved?
<seb128> dholbach: grep compiz /etc/gconf/* -r
<dholbach> seb128: nothing
<seb128> bah, ok, I'll let mvo debug it
<mvo> seb128: it should be "number_of_desktops" in /apps/compiz/general/screen0/options
<dholbach> also ccsm gives me GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<dholbach> GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<mvo> dholbach: thanks! the vnumber_of_desktops 6 is the culprit, it should no longer be possible, but apparently it is, it looks like a bug in compiz to me
<mvo> dholbach: you have restarted or loged in loged out?
<dholbach> mvo: I'll remove all the settings again, then re-login, then switch to compiz again
<dholbach> let's see what happens
<mvo> dholbach: I had hoped the limited the number of desktops would fix it. oh well
<seb128> mvo: you should remove this if [ $user == "dholbach" ] joke now ;-)
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> brb
<dholbach> mvo: no dice
<dholbach> same as in b0rk2.png
<dholbach> anyway... I'm going out for lunch now :)
<seb128> dholbach: does it happen with an another user?
<seb128> dholbach: enjoy your lunch
<kwwii> dholbach: did you ever figure out the problem with the cookie stuff?
<Amaranth> bug 150702
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150702 in compiz "alt shift tab stopped navigating windows (gutsy)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150702
<Amaranth> mvo: i can preproduce the titlebar thing, sometimes
<Amaranth> haven't tested recently but a bunch of other people have :P
<Amaranth> only happens to maximized windows and only happens with clearlooks-based themes
<Amaranth> and i think it doesn't happen to the new clearlooks so only human, unless human has been updated as well
<dholbach_> seb128: I'll try later on
<_MMA_> seb128: Has the little GDM drum sound vanished for you on Hardy? Has here and On Ubuntu Studio. I'm still looking into it but I figured Id ask if its known or just me.
<pochu> good afternoon slomo
<Amaranth> pitti: say, does jockey have a list of pciids that fglrx works with?
<Amaranth> _MMA_: before you got your CDs made 'officially' how were you making them? UCK?
<_MMA_> Amaranth: The old fashion way. You would have to talk to joejaxx for exact details. But is wasnt with any app.
<Amaranth> _MMA_: did it involve modifying an existing disc or did you make one from scratch?
<_MMA_> An Alt disk from scratch.
<Amaranth> ah, alt disc
<Amaranth> yeah, those are easy :P
<_MMA_> Suuurre. :)
<pitti> seb128: I can help out for easier cases
<pitti> Amaranth: no, jockey itself does not have such lists; they are shipped by l-r-m
<Amaranth> yeah, i found that out
<Amaranth> but they don't look like something i can use
<Amaranth> if you're using a laptop with a chip supported by fglrx i want to block compiz loading if you're using ati
<pitti> Amaranth: I don't quite understand why you would do this?
<Amaranth> pitti: because those chips have problems with compiz and the ati driver
<pitti> Amaranth: shouldn't you rather test for models where compiz works with the free ati driver? (independent of fglrx)?
<Amaranth> random lockups
<Amaranth> the only ones that seem to work right are the ones old enough that fglrx no longer supports them
<Amaranth> right now i've just got all laptops using the ati driver blocked
<pitti> but shouldn't this be a pretty static set?
<Amaranth> it's a pretty large set too :P
<Amaranth> and i don't know what all of them are
<Amaranth> so i need to blacklist a bazillion pciids or whitelist a bazillion pciids
<Amaranth> i'd like to have one of those lists autogenerated, if i can
<pitti> right; however the autogeneration needs to have a solid criterium as well
<Amaranth> what do you mean?
<pitti> so at one point you have to input external knowledge
<pitti> (like testing results, or feature tests, etc.)
<Amaranth> If you're on a laptop and fglrx supports your chip I want to block compiz from starting if you're using ati
<Amaranth> until fglrx drops support for more cards this should work fine
<Amaranth> I thought about doing a feature check to see what series of chip you had but the xpress 200 is one of the broken ones and it doesn't have shaders
<Amaranth> so I ran out of things to chck
<Amaranth> check*
<pitti> Amaranth: so, for that you could check whether /usr/share/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.24-12-generic/modules.alias.override/fglrx has the graphics card
<pitti> but that's a very ubuntu specific hack
<pitti> not an upstream solution
<Amaranth> Yeah, but so was my last hack :P
<Amaranth> the only problem is i don't know how to turn that file into something i can use :P
<Amaranth> what do i read to compare to it? our current system is based on pciids as reported by lspci -n
<pitti> right
<pitti> grep -q 'pci:0000$VID:0000$PID' /usr/share/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.24-12-generic/modules.alias.override/fglrx
<pitti> somehting like that
<pitti> the better way is of course something like printf("%08X", vid)
<Amaranth> oh, duh
<pitti> Amaranth: those are modaliases, and for pci they are composed from vendor ID (v), product ID (p), subvendor (sv), subdevice (sd)
<pitti> and device class, subclass, and interface
<pitti> Amaranth: this entire hack is only necessary because both the fglrx and the nvidia kernel module do not have proper modaliases
<Amaranth> yeah
<Amaranth> they just always try to load, don't they?
<pitti> Amaranth: e. g. if you look at "modinfo b43", it has
<pitti> but modinfo nvidia ist just a catch-all
<pitti> ooh
<pitti> modinfo fglrx -> that actually looks sensible with the latest version
<pitti> before it didn't have any
<pitti> \o/
<Amaranth> hey, that looks like your list :P
<pitti> yay, so we can remove the list frim l-r-m
<pitti> Amaranth: right, except that the nvidia and fglrx lists from l-r-m are created by some hackish parsing of the shared libraries :)
<pitti> Amaranth: modinfo fglrx | grep -q is at least a hack which is not distro dependent
<Amaranth> yeah, i remember when you first wrote this it didn't detect my chip and i got a different list when i ran the script than you
<pitti> right, that's why we now have per-arch lists
<pitti> (in gutsy, too)
<Amaranth> pitti: except in can't guarantee fglrx (or l-r-m) will be installed so i'll probably just turn this into something i stuff in the compiz package
<pitti> Amaranth: true that
<pitti> Amaranth: but at least it's a script which you could run when you wrap a release
<Amaranth> just run a bit of regex magic over it to turn it into a regular pciid list so i don't have to write more code :)
<pitti> it's just a handwavy heuristics anyway
<Amaranth> oh, but i need separate arch versions
<Amaranth> hrm
<pitti> right, that should be easy
<Amaranth> sure, except seb128 thinks we already call too many things in this shell script :)
<pitti> modinfo fglrx | perl -ne 'if (/^alias:.*pci:v(\d+)d(\d+)/) { print "$1 $2\n" }'
<pitti> erm, not \d
<pitti> [0-9A-F] of course
<pitti> anyway, you get the idea
<pitti> Amaranth: per-arch> well, as you said it's only a handwavy hack, not a precise whitelist anyway
<Amaranth> modinfo fglrx | perl -ne 'if (/^alias:.*pci:v0000([0-9A-F]+)d0000([0-9A-F]+)/) { print "$1:$2\n" }'
<pitti> Amaranth: anyway: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5687/  <= amd64 list, for your comparison with i386
<Amaranth> that should get me a list of pciids in the format lspci returns, right?
<pitti> right
<pitti> lspci -n | grep -w 0300:
<pitti> ^ graphics cards only
<Amaranth> ah, they are the same thing
<Amaranth> same list on i386 and amd64 for fglrx
<ember> isn't gpm to request password after suspend?
<Amaranth> ember: no, gnome-screensaver locks the screen on resume
<Amaranth> or should
<crevette> wtf, gnome-screensaver was not installed anymore
<Amaranth> put it out of its misery
<seb128> re
<seb128> pitti: sorry I was away, you were looking for work to do? ;-) I guess it'll be for next week now
<soulc> anyone have an idea of how to fix compiz when it stops working?
<Amaranth> 203 bugs in compiz
<Amaranth> so close
<Amaranth> goal was under 200 by the end of today
<cody-somerville> Amaranth, You can do it! :)
<Amaranth> I can get one of them into "Fix Committed" state
<Amaranth> but I dunno how to get rid of 3 others
<seb128> Amaranth: randomly reassign to libwnck as you do usually? ;-)
<Amaranth> haha
<Amaranth> hey, i _fixed_ all the bugs i assigned to libwnck :P
<seb128> Amaranth: btw do you think you could look at bug #118936 before hardy?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118936 in alacarte "Alacarte does not recover deleted menu items" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118936
<seb128> Amaranth: right, thanks for that ;-)
<Amaranth> seb128: that's a tricky problem
<Amaranth> gnome-menus offers no way to get items are are Hidden
<Amaranth> and I mark things as Hidden to "delete" them
<seb128> isn't the menu reset just a rm .config/something?
<seb128> or wouldn't that work rather
<Amaranth> well no in this case i've changed the .desktop file
<Amaranth> and you might have .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications that alacarte didn't put there
<seb128> right
<seb128> nautilus uses that too ;-)
<Amaranth> for mime stuff, yes
<Amaranth> and WINE uses it
<seb128> ok, so not as trivial as I though$
<Amaranth> although i think all the files i put there are called "alacarte-madeX.desktop"
<seb128> ah
<Amaranth> i'll have to look again, i know that was the idea
<seb128> in which case that's easy to delete those
<Amaranth> to work around a couple bugs
<Amaranth> in gnome-menus :P
<seb128> I don't think the menu editor is that important
<seb128> but I was trying to figure bugs that would be nice to fix for hardy
<Amaranth> i could just remove all alacarte-made items
<seb128> and that's the only alacarte one which seemed to be annoying
<Amaranth> it might not recover everything but it should work 99% of the time
<seb128> better than current ;-)
<Amaranth> i think the rest of the alacarte bugs are it not responding well to your .menu files being broken
<Amaranth> which means you're in trouble anyway
<crevette> seb128: can you tell to your big chief to buy laucnhpad.net and all approximative domains around launchpad;
<Amaranth> ah, no, that won't work
<crevette> my fingers thanks you
<Amaranth> to "delete" something I have to have it be named the same as the original
<Amaranth> so no easy fix
<seb128> crevette: ;-)
<seb128> Amaranth: alright
<mvo> seb128: are you aware of http://paste.ubuntu.com/5693/ ? (and/or the right person to talk to :) ?
<Amaranth> probably requires an ABI breaking patch to gnome-menus
 * seb128 teachs crevette how to use bookmarks
<Amaranth> down to 202, wonder who closed another bug
 * Amaranth guesses pedro_
<mvo> just koffice-dev and libgphoto2-2-dev file overwrite problem for most of hardy, that is pretty impressive
<Amaranth> mvo: i've got a better fix for ati laptops
<Amaranth> well, i have all the stuff i need to code the better fix, just need to do it :)
<Amaranth> also, are you going to wait until after beta to update to git?
<seb128> mvo: no, I'm not but I'm happy to fix it, pitti does update this package usually
<lapo> uhm, it's just me or there are problems with compiz+nvidia and the notification area?
<mvo> seb128: I'm happy to do it, but I need to leave now for the evening so I can do it either tonight (late) or monday
<Amaranth> lapo: just you?
<seb128> mvo: ok, I can do it if you want
<Amaranth> please don't file a bug, i'll never get below 200 :P
<lapo> eheh, ok, it's a known bug :-)
<Amaranth> seb128: also, i know how you feel about libwnck, calc sends me all OOo bugs that he can't reproduce when the reporter is using compiz :P
<seb128> Amaranth: ;-)
<Amaranth> one of them got upstreamed twice
<seb128> I used to do that too with libwnck bugs
<seb128> but you kicked all those back :-p
<Amaranth> i sent the bug to compiz-fusion and they send it to OOo
<Amaranth> OOo is really cool, it requests 200x200 windows for dialogs much larger than 200x200
<Amaranth> and requests that they are not resizeable
<mvo> seb128: yeah, go ahead if you have time for it, if not, no problem, just let me know
<seb128> mvo: ok, I'll go for dinner soon but might look at it after that
<mvo> thanks
<pedro_> Amaranth: 200 ;-)
<Amaranth> pedro_: yay
<LaserJock> pedro_: ping
<pedro_> Amaranth: just below the 200 now woohoo
<pedro_> LaserJock: hello
<Amaranth> yep :)
 * Amaranth hugs pedro_
 * pedro_ hugs Amaranth back
<Amaranth> now it can't go back up, don't let anyone file new bugs
<LaserJock> pedro_: I just wondered why you marked bug #183060 as Invalid
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183060 in gnumeric "gnumeric crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183060
<pedro_> hahaha
<pedro_> LaserJock: looking
<pedro_> i've doing a lot of clean up lately
<LaserJock> pedro_: I would think the LP Janitor would take care of it after 60 days
<pedro_> LaserJock: more than a month in a incomplete state without a response from the reporter
<LaserJock> and that's enough to get it marked "Invalid"?
<pedro_> as i said i was doing some clean up lately, so that's why
<pedro_> yes it is
<LaserJock> ok then
<Amaranth> i'm trying to make compiz bugs look less depressing
<Amaranth> so i'm not waiting 60 days for the janitor :P
<LaserJock> alright, so we make it look like we dont' have bugs by just closing them?
<Amaranth> 30 days without a response for a bug i can't reproduce means no one is ever going to help me figure out how to fix it
<Amaranth> with compiz a driver point release or new compiz snapshot can cause and/or fix a million different problems
<pochu> does the janitor already close bugs? or is still disabled?
<Amaranth> it claims it will
<Amaranth> i haven't seen it do so
<pedro_> haven't seen the janitor lately either
<LaserJock> well, in this case though, somebody just asked for a backtrace
<LaserJock> but shouldn't apport be providing those?
<Amaranth> ah, sometimes apport does a bad job
<Amaranth> or the coredump is bad
<LaserJock> right, so we're just gonna ignore it?
<Amaranth> if you can't get a good backtrace how can you fix it?
<LaserJock> and as far as I can see nobody has *not* confirmed the bug
<LaserJock> that's of course what needs to be worked on
<LaserJock> but marking it "Invalid" basically is saying "We're not gonna look at it"
<Amaranth> Right, it means "we're ignoring this unless you give us more info"
<LaserJock> and why should we require the reporter to necessarily do that?
<Amaranth> If it just sits there open someone might think they don't have to do anything
<Amaranth> Because if they want the bug fixed they need to give the info needed to fix it
<LaserJock> but we're not gonna do anything in the mean time?
<LaserJock> I don't see anybody trying to confirm or not confirm the bug
<LaserJock> it's just "give us a backtrace or we close the bug"
<Amaranth> So someone should explicitly say "I cannot reproduce this" before starting the countdown to closing it?
<LaserJock> I think so yes
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<LaserJock> and ask if other people have experience it
<Amaranth> I know in compiz I try my best to reproduce the bugs whether I mention that or not
<LaserJock> I guess the theory is if it's really a problem we'll get dups
<Amaranth> that too
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-03-15
<IOU> does anyone find the 2.6.24-12 kernel slower than the 2.6.24-11 ?
<soulc> anyone alive?
<enarxe0> buenas
<enarxe0> hi
<tannewt> any ideas how I should integrate apple-like multitouch into X?
<Amaranth> tannewt: already done
<tannewt> Amaranth: you mean MPX?
<Amaranth> yes
<tannewt> Amaranth: it seems overly complex for what I'd like to do
<Amaranth> that's kind of the point :)
<tannewt> Amaranth: I dont need to worry about multiple points and multiple focii
<Amaranth> it can do everything, it's up to the app creator (or library creator) to define what to do
<tannewt> Amaranth: right, I'd rather integrate into normal X though so it works with everything now
<Amaranth> err, it already does?
<Amaranth> that was a key thing in the design
<Amaranth> and if you're not worried about multiple points then you're not doing multitouch
<tannewt> Amaranth: doesn't it require a different version of X?
<Amaranth> no
<Amaranth> it just requires one that hasn't been released yet
<tannewt> Amaranth: right, I'm doing apple's version of multitouch
<tannewt> Amaranth: when is it slated for release?
<Amaranth> apple doesn't have their own version of multitouch...
<Amaranth> they have some gestures defined
<Amaranth> MPX probably won't be in a public Xorg release until the end of the year
<tannewt> right, gestures dependent on multiple points, 1-11 supported
<Amaranth> you just said you didn't need multiple points
<Amaranth> but it's up to an application or library to define these gestures, X doesn't do policy
<tannewt> Amaranth: right, I was thinking of writing a daemon/driver to do the gesture stuff and pass those events onto X
<Amaranth> that'll never be accepted in Xorg
<tannewt> Amaranth: doesn't need to be
<tannewt> Amaranth: it can be separate
<Amaranth> good luck then
<tannewt> Amaranth: is there a way for a desktop daemon to send X events?
<Amaranth> You can't just make up new events
<tannewt> Amaranth: what about ones already defined?
<Amaranth> there are none already defined that fit what you're trying to do
<Amaranth> but you can use XTest to fake events
<tannewt> well, I'm saying I'll run code which understands the gesture stuff and sends events like right clicks and scrolls
<Amaranth> then you have to modify applications to know to do multitouch things with those
<tannewt> but at that point it doesn't matter if it was a usb mouse or a gesture
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-03-16
<Hobbsee> which program does the screen locking in gnome?
<tjaalton> Hobbsee: gnome-screensaver
<Hobbsee> tjaalton: in particular, how do you call it from a shell script/
<crdlb> gnome-screensaver-command --lock
<tjaalton> damn brasero won't allow me to burn on cd-r's
<Hobbsee> crdlb: thanks1
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-03-09
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> morning pitti o/
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hello seb128, did you have a nice week-end?
<seb128> hey didrocks
<seb128> yes, too short as usual but good, you?
<didrocks> seb128: yes, very restful :)
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hello pitti
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hello seb128 and pitti
<seb128> huats: how are you this week?
 * pitti hugs seb128 and huats
<huats> seb128: I am feeling better !
<huats> thanks !
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<huats> how are you ?
 * huats hugs pitti and seb128 too !
<seb128> huats: good thank you
 * huats even hugs the mighty didrocks
<seb128> pitti: the indicate-applet needs an handle, how would you remove it from the configuration or move it otherwise?
<pitti> seb128: if you see it, you can move it; if you don't see it, what does its position matter?
<pitti> update-notifier is exactly the same
<seb128> pitti: how can you move it when you see it without using the handle?
<pitti> seb128: do you really like that handle? I find it awful
<seb128> pitti: no, update-notifier is a notification area icon, not an applet
<pitti> seb128: well, just like any other thing there? middle-click and drag, or right click -> move
<seb128> pitti: I don't like the handle, I ask how you move or remove the applet without using it
<pitti> seb128: that's a technical detail that an user doesn't need to understand
<seb128> pitti: they choiced by design to open the same menu on any click
<pitti> it's all just little pictures in my panel
 * pitti thinks in user terms right now
<seb128> pitti: try to middle or right click on it
<pitti> seb128: I know that it doesn't have a menu
<pitti> but it should
<pitti> every other applet has one
<seb128> they think every other applet is wrong
<seb128> and that's one of the things they want to fix
<pitti> well, it might very well be
<pitti> but jaunty isn't the time to fix them all
<seb128> good luck, I tried to fight this battle at distro sprint ;-)
<pitti> for the jaunty version we should aim for consistency
<seb128> +1
<pitti> right now it's just plain ugly and inconsistent
<seb128> as said I tried to convince them during the sprint but maybe they will listen to extra opinions
<pitti> seb128: asked the other way round, how do I remove it right now?
<pitti> I just have the handle, but it doesn't have a menu either
<seb128> it has move and delete items there
<seb128> when right clicking on it
<seb128> that's similar to the task list
<seb128> or the notification area applet
<pitti> right-click doesn't do anything for me
<seb128> they are both empty when there is no entry and have an handle
<seb128> weird
<pitti> ah, after then 10th click or so I hit it
<pitti> bah
<pitti> seb128: I filed bug 339818 for the record
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339818 in indicator-applet "do not display tray handle" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339818
<seb128> pitti: my comment was in reaction to the bug ;-)
 * didrocks hugs huats back ;)
<seb128> I'm just reading my weekend bug emails
<seb128> didrocks: you can do the pidgin update if you want
<pitti> oh, right
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I am on it :)
<pitti> seb128: would you pind pinging me on jabber?
<mvo> seb128: btw, gksu/libgksu are in my ppa, I guess its enough part of gnome to be part of the freeze exception for it?
<seb128> mvo: I'm not sure, it doesn't follow upstream freezes, etc, better to ask pitti or slangasek for an exception
<seb128> mvo: hello btw, nice to see you back, do you feel better?
<mvo> seb128: hello :) better, but not well :( I felt pretty good saturday and was happy that its over and sunday was bad again. today is ok, I'm a bit slow on everything (and feel weak), but otherwise ok
 * seb128 hugs mvo
 * mvo hugs seb128
<didrocks> hey mvo :)
<mvo> hey didrocks
<didrocks> mvo: the section "quilt + bzr + autotools = <3" in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bzr is dedicated to you :)
<mvo> didrocks: that is a clever way of doing it
<didrocks> mvo: just long to proceed when you have to do it (gnome-games, I hate you ^^) :)
<didrocks> but with the checklist, you can avoid to forget something (like quilt add :/) in the pbuilder chroot and have to begin again (yes, I did it :p)
<seb128> pitti: do I need any exception if I want to sync gtkmm-documentation which is a new package in debian?
<pitti> seb128: in theory that's an FFE, but that was meant to ease work for archive admins
<pitti> seb128: so go ahead
<seb128> pitti: and I've delegated to grant desktopish universe exceptions ;-)
<pitti> seb128: and if you feel better, hereby I grant it :)
<seb128> pitti: thanks
<pitti> ah, indeed :)
<seb128> vuntz: hey, can join #nautilus when you have a minute?
<pitti> seb128: hm, didn't we use to have fuse file systems from gvfs mounts, such as ssh?
<seb128> pitti: ls .gvfs?
<pitti> empty
<seb128> ps ax | grep fuse
<pitti> mount | grep fuse -> nothing for gvfs
<pitti> seb128: ps> nothing
<seb128> $ ps ax | grep fuse
<seb128> 16677 ?        Ssl    0:00 /usr/lib/gvfs//gvfs-fuse-daemon /home/seb128/.gvfs
<pitti> hmm
<seb128> is your user in the fuse group? do you have fuse-utils installed?
<pitti> hah
<pitti> $ /usr/lib/gvfs//gvfs-fuse-daemon /home/martin/.gvfs/
<pitti> fusermount: failed to open /etc/fuse.conf: Permission denied
<pitti> fusermount: user has no write access to mountpoint /home/martin/.gvfs
<pitti> seb128: seems I'm not
<seb128> there you go
<pitti> but I thought we obsoleted the fuse group in intrepid..
<pitti> -rw-r----- 1 root fuse 216 2009-01-14 14:35 /etc/fuse.conf
<pitti> BWAH!
<pitti> that wasn't so in intrepid
<seb128> you did IIRC yes
<pitti> getfacl /dev/fuse looks good
<pitti> and /bin/fusermount is 4755, as it should be
<pitti> seb128: okay, I'll look into that
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> pitti: would it be easy to make apport ignore the totem-video-thumbnailer crashes?
<pitti> seb128: yes, but they shouldn't really crash..
<seb128> pitti: well, we get quite some crashers about totem trying to thumbnails video being downloaded
<pitti> oh, I understand
<pitti> so, incomplete files
<seb128> crashes in ffmpeg libs and siretart said those are basically pointless because without a video example to get the crash they can't really be worked
<seb128> right
<pitti> . o O { can we please stop thumbnailing videos at all? it's a horrible cpu/IO/battery sink }
<pitti> *cough*
<seb128> there is a gconf key you can change if you want to do that ;-)
<seb128> I like having thumbnails and they are done once only
<seb128> so that's okish
<pitti> seb128: the cleanest method is to install a signal handler in the thumbnailer, to catch segv and exit(1)
<pitti> the next method is to install a generic apport hook to ignore the crashes
<pitti> but I don't recommend that here
<pitti> since that will bring the overhead of generating .crash files for no good
<seb128> ok
<pitti> and it'd present the 'cannot report problem' dialog to an user
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> so I think catchign the signal is the only sane option here
<seb128> right
<seb128> it's not so much an issue on stable versions
<pitti> right
<seb128> that's just to not flood ffmpeg-debian guys ;-)
<seb128> mpt: any reason you open notify-osd on the ubuntu package rather than on the upstream component?
<seb128> +bugs
 * seb128 opens upstream tasks for those bugs now
<mpt> seb128, MacSlow is concentrating on the package list, for much the same reason as the Ubiquity and Update Manager devs do
<mpt> (or that's what he just told me)
<seb128> mpt: ok, my experience until now has been that I've to ping him for a week to have him having a look over the list but if you says he looks at bugs regularly there now
<seb128> all good
<mpt> seb128, he also says that if other distributions adopt Notify OSD, it will become more important to distinguish between project-general bugs and Ubuntu-packaging-specific bugs
<seb128> ok, no problem, if the dx guys look at those bugs that's all good
<mpt> seb128, the ubuntu-docs team have similarly just been discussing migrating from bugtracking on the ubuntu-docs project to the Ubuntu ubuntu-doc package
<seb128> mpt: as said if they read those bugs that's fine, they were not subscribed to the package until recentlu
<seb128> recently
<mpt> seb128, this is another example of bug 76416, so maybe nag the Launchpad developers about it :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 76416 in malone "Handle a distribution being its own upstream for a package" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/76416
<seb128> right :-)
<seb128> pedro_: hi, the i386 retracer was stucked for some days I just restarted it so let it some time to catch up before cleaning recent crashers
<pedro_> seb128: ok! thanks for letting me know about it
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> pedro_: btw there is no need to set milestone for bugs fixed to GNOME svn since GNOME 2.26 is due before jaunty beta
<pedro_> seb128: alright, just don't want to forget about that f-spot issue (cannot find the svn commit)
<pedro_> btw it seems the gvfs auto mount is causing issues again
<seb128> pedro_: I was commenting about a nautilus bug you just changed
<pedro_> bug 338466
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338466 in gvfs "Fspot doesn't load pictures from my digital camera" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338466
<pedro_> seb128: ah that one, alright no problem
<seb128> pedro_: hum
<seb128> pedro_: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/f-spot/0.5.0.2-0ubuntu3
<pedro_> seb128: it's the same behavior of the bug you fixed las cycle
<seb128> pedro_: that's a f-spot issue and not a gvfs one
<seb128> "f-spot (0.5.0.2-0ubuntu3) intrepid; urgency=low
<seb128>   * Add f-spot-import-gphoto.dpatch: Fix f-spot-import to understand GIO
<seb128>     gphoto:// URLs, which fixes (i. e. gets rid of) the device dialog on
<seb128>     import. Also speculatively gvfs-umount the camera, otherwise F-Spot cannot
<seb128>     communicate with it.
<seb128> "
 * pedro_ looking
<seb128> was the upload to fix the locking issue
<pedro_> seb128: i'll try that right away and comment on the report then, thanks!
<seb128> the patch is still there
<seb128> do you use f-spot-import or an another command?
<pedro_> seb128: yep, i use the f-spot-import command
<pedro_> workaround on bug 196757 makes the import to work again
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 196757 in gvfs "camera automount prevents import" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196757
<seb128> pedro_: could be a side effect of bug #570888
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 570888 could not be found
<seb128> gnome bug #570888
<ubottu> Gnome bug 570888 in gphoto backend "gvfs-gphoto2 mount 4 devices when pluging one camera" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=570888
 * pedro_ tests
<pedro_> seb128: seems so, I'm getting two camera devices, I'll follow up with the reporter for confirmation on that
<davmor2> pitti: I ran ps aux straight after the log up it's on bug 338340 let me know if it is of any use or not :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338340 in jockey "Jaunty: Jockey doesn't download driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338340
<seb128> pedro_: the upstream bug is confirmed, right the current version has only 2 icons displayed
<davmor2> pitti: was the info I added to the bug of any use as I need the system for further testing?
<davmor2> guys the new restart dialogue looks strange in grey with the rest of the notifications being black is there any plan to change this?
<seb128_> why should those dialogs be different of any dialog?
<seb128_> they are not notifications but standard dialogs
<davmor2> seb128_: It just looks strange.  It's grey and slightly transparent and looks wrong with the rest of the messages seemingly black and slightly transparent if that makes sense?
<seb128> re
<seb128> is anybody running intrepid there?
<seb128> mvo: ?
<mvo> seb128: I have a intrepid box
<seb128> mvo: box or vmbox is fine, can you boot it for me? ;-)
<mvo> seb128: sure. what then?
<seb128> mvo: python-dbg -c 'import gnomecanvas'
<mvo> ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/apt_pkg.so: undefined symbol: Py_InitModule4
<seb128> grrr
<seb128> why do we keep having those changes, it's broken, obviously nobody use that since nobody ever noticed and it's extra work
<seb128> I was looking at why it's broken in jaunty and it didn't change much since intrepid
<seb128> that was broken in intrepid already...
<mvo> seb128: I have a different system and there it seems to be ok
<mvo> hmmm
<seb128> system = intrepid or hardy?
<mvo> both intrepid
<seb128> weird
<seb128> mvo: hum ok, seems to work now, I was lacking some depends apparently
<seb128> mvo: thanks anyway ;-)
<crevette> hey
<seb128> lut crevette
<crevette> salut seb128
<crevette> pitti, for bug 284994, vuntz has some patch to fix this problem, I think he pushed in opensuse
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284994 in bluez-gnome "bluetooth-wizard unable to pair to fixed pin devices" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284994
<seb128> crevette: can you attach the patch to the bug?
<crevette> pitti, or we can investigate in gnome-bluetooth 2.27.x?
<crevette> seb128, it is in upstream bug
<seb128> crevette: he's away for lunch and it's too late to switch to a complete new technology for jaunty now
<crevette> seb128, the code base it almost the same than bluez-gnome
<seb128> crevette: it's versionned 2.27 for a reason and bastien said he could still be quite buggy and it didn't get testing it
<crevette> actually I updated the packaging of gnome-bluetooth for myself to replace bluez-gnome
<seb128> it -> yet
<seb128> you can do the update in universe as a first step but it needs testing
<crevette> the only thing I need to see is how to do for people using gnome-bluetooth =<0.11
<pitti> crevette: yes, upstream accepted the initial patch, and then did a better one
<pitti> crevette: but I'd like to backport it, since I heard lots of complaints about the current bug
<pitti> davmor2: thanks; replied in the bug
<rickspencer3> tkamppeter: welcome back
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<davmor2> pitti: the latter log shows the initial problem the first log was the one with the restarted backend with debugging enabled.  Initial problem was that it displays 0% downloading and then just stops and goes back to the original jockey window.  Hopefully fully explained in report
<tkamppeter> hi rickspencer3, I have solved most issues now which were coming up during my vacation ...
<pitti> tkamppeter: isn't it nice to come back and stare at an exploding mail box? :-/
<pitti> tkamppeter: enjoyed Brazil?
<tkamppeter> It is not so exploding, as IO read mail from time to time from Brazil, but I did not do bigger stuff, mainly organizational stuff on the OpenPrinting Summit, to get sponsors for community people.
<tkamppeter> Now I have caught up somewhat, fixed all but one bug for foomatic-filters 4.0.1, discussed s-c-p changes, uploaded collected upstream patches, solved HPLIP FFE, ...
<pitti> tkamppeter: great work
<rickspencer3> pitti: should bug #336420 be assigned to seb128 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336420 in compiz "Jaunty: Gnome 'run a terminal shortcut' does not work anymore" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336420
<seb128> no please
<seb128> I've no clue about compiz and lot to do already
<pitti> rickspencer3: I think I assigned it to me, didn't know a better assignee; if kenvandine_wk has time for it, I'd be grateful, otherwise I'll squeeze it in
<rickspencer3> it's assigned to canonical-desktop-team, I'll assign to kenvandine_wk, who can always reassign to seb128 if needed ;) (j/k seb128)
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: assign that to me
<kenvandine_wk> sorry... my box froze when i started a build in pbuilder
<pitti> rickspencer3: ah, thanks
<kenvandine_wk> second time that has happened, need to figure out what is up with that
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: dmesg?
<kenvandine_wk> will look
<seb128> usually my laptop freezes after doing use switching in jaunty
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: or perhaps something weird like having udev running in the pbuilder or so?
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: what are all these --MARK-- lines in my messages log?
<geser> kenvandine_wk: that your syslog didn't die
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: they appear every 20 minutes
<kenvandine_wk> ah... never seen that before :)
<geser> they only appear it there was no activity in syslog for a certain period of time
<pitti> seb128: I'll upload ekiga, gnome-utils, and gnome-vfs in the next minutes, FYI
<pitti> (strip gconf translations)
<seb128> pitti: ok thanks, you did check gnome-utils, a rebuild will not likely be enough there
<pitti> should buy us perhaps 800 KB on the desktop CD
<pitti> seb128: no, these aren't rebuilds
<seb128> ok good then
<pitti> seb128: ekiga doesn't use cdbs (I copied the rules)
<seb128> because I uploaded gnome-utils recently
<pitti> seb128: gnome-utils didn't use gnome.mk before; testing with that now
<pitti> and gnome-vfs is just old
<seb128> that was just to let you know in case you wanted to just do no change uploads
<seb128> ok good
<pitti> no, they wouldn't work
 * pitti hugs seb128, thanks
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> mvo: any idea about that one?
<seb128> $ apt-cache rdepends python-glade2-dbg<python-glade2-dbg>
<seb128> "apt-cache rdepends python-glade2-dbg" returns nothing
<seb128> where deskbar-applet-dbg depends on it
<seb128> that's current jaunty
<geser> seb128: does rdepends work on non-existing packages?
<seb128> geser: that's part of the question ;-)
<mvo> seb128: I think its because there is no python-glade2-dbg, so apt has a stub of it in the database because its refered via a dep
<mvo> but nothing more
<mvo> (but to be 100% sure I would have to look into the source)
<seb128> mvo: ok, do you have a workaround to list those which still depends on this one and should be transitioned?
<geser> seb128: filter the output of apt-cache unmet (perhaps also add -i)
<seb128> geser: thanks
<seb128> $ apt-cache unmet | wc -l
<seb128> 2226
<seb128> urg
<mvo> seb128: give me a sec
<seb128> mvo: that's ok, unmet will do, thanks
<pitti> seb128: gnome-utils b-deps on cdbs, but doesn't actually use it in debian/rules; would you mind if I change debian/rules to do so?
<seb128> pitti: no
<pitti> okay, doing
<seb128> pitti: please put it in bzr too if you have a minute while doing the changes ;-)
<pitti> oh, ok
<pitti> seb128: how come that you ask for bzrifying things? :-)
<mvo> bzr!
 * mvo hugs seb128
<seb128> pitti: because if you look to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop you will see we use bzr in most modules now so there is little point stopping the changes, better to switch everything and have a consistant workflow
<seb128> and I'm getting used to it now anyway so that's ok ;-)
<pitti> heh
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<pitti> over the weekend I learned bzr-builddeb
<pitti> and bugged james_w with two bugs, which he promptly fixed
 * pitti hugs james_w
<seb128> I like the "bzr get && bzr-buildpackage" for sponsoring
<seb128> it does orig download and everything
<pitti> right, and bd even checks out the branch for you
<geser> seb128: apt-cache unmet lists also suggests and recommends, if you want only depends use apt-cache unmet -i (it's much less output)
<seb128> patch editing is one command away with bzr bd-do so that's ok too
<seb128> geser: ah right
<pitti> seb128: I like it to tell kwwii to just do "bzr bd lp:usplash" to fetch and build the latest usplash stuff :)
 * pitti pushes lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-utils/ubuntu
<pitti> didrocks: btw, I made some corrections to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bzr
<seb128> pitti: why did you change bzr commit to debcommit?
<pitti> seb128: I find it much better to have debian/changelog and bzr changelog to be consistent; you don't?
<pitti> also, it spares you to create a sensible bzr message; you should rather write good debian/changelog
<seb128> pitti: bzr commit uses the debian changelog for me on jaunty
<pitti> right, that's what it does?
<seb128> well, since the recent version yes
<seb128> I'm just wondering what else debcommit does ;-)
<pitti> (for ages, really)
<pitti> it just parses the changes in debian/changelog and mangles it to look good in a bzr changelog (indentation, etc.)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> yeah for good workflows now ;-)
<seb128> the only annoying thing is how to handle packages which are sometimes in sync with debian
<seb128> and then not because we package unstable versions first
<crevette> debcommit is wonderful
<asac> debcommit is handy indeed
<asac> i even use that for upstream ChangeLogs sometimes ;)
<pitti> seb128: I usually import the debian svn into a bzr branch
<asac> but i guess bzr has a similar feature build in for such cases
<pitti> seb128: and merge from that (instead using MoM)
<pitti> seb128: if we sync, we could just do the same with bzr (bzr pull --overwrite ../debian)
<pitti> seb128: that would kill our Vcs-Bzr:, though
<pitti> seb128: but all in all, if we are mostly in sync for some packages, we shouldn't maybe put them into bzr
<seb128> pitti: right, that's what I've told didrocks to do right now
<seb128> ie not put those in bzr
<asac> mvo: i am wainting for retracers to process that bug
<asac> not sure if it will happen though.
<asac> it has the need-i386-retrace tag
<asac> whast the status of retracers. are they broken?
<asac> (i remember that seb said something about backlog)
<mvo> asac: I don't know, seb128 is the retracer working curretnly?
<didrocks> seb128: you are speaking about libgtkmm for instance, right?
<didrocks> pitti: ok, let me have a look
<seb128> asac, mvo: the retracer was stucked for 6 days I restarted it around lunch
<seb128> didrocks: yes
<seb128> asac: what bug is that about?
<didrocks> pitti: just a question of debcommit. I make a change A, so, my debian/changelog will be: http://paste.ubuntu.com/128809/ and I debcommit. Then, I make a change B an my changelog is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/128811/. debommit will "bzr commit -m *A\n*B"
<didrocks> pitti: commiting manually would enables us to just write "* B"
<mvo> thanks seb128
<pitti> didrocks: no, debcommit usually figures that out
<pitti> didrocks: that only happens if you change the A changelog
<pitti> don't do that
<didrocks> pitti: ok. I have to take a test :)
<pitti> if you fix a previous changelog, bzr commit manually
<pitti> and commit the other change separately
<didrocks> great, never experienced that. thought that debcommit was not so clever :)
<pitti> didrocks: in technical terms, debcommit looks at all the added lines (bzr diff | grep ^+
<seb128> didrocks: when you are done with the pidgin update can you look at updating evolution-mapi in universe?
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for the infos. I will do that in my next update :)
<didrocks> seb128: there is an update to make? no problem :)
<seb128> didrocks: yes 2.25.91 to 2.25.92
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> seb128: for piding, I merge from debian, right?
<seb128> didrocks: yes
<seb128> didrocks: or just update, as you want
<seb128> didrocks: they just added an update since you merged so it might be easier to just add their debian dir diff to that
<didrocks> seb128: i have to figure out an easy workflow to merge with bzr :)
<didrocks> seb128: i was thinking about that, seems easy :)
 * pitti radiates hate at gnome-utils' broken debian/rules
<pitti> using both dh_movefiles and dh_instal
<didrocks> pitti: strange, seems that it hasn't been fully migrated :/
<pitti> didrocks: I'm on it..
<pitti> seb128: next bug failed; I'll have a look, this isn't normal
<seb128> pitti: ok thanks, a firefox bug again?
<pitti>     assert os.path.exists(self.get('InterpreterPath', self['ExecutablePath']))
<pitti> ah
<pitti> seb128: yes, with ffox that's very common
<pitti> bug reports filed against 3.0.6
<pitti> but now we have 3.0.7
<pitti> so the /usr/lib/firefox/3.0.6/ thing doesn't exist any more
<pitti> that's it
<seb128> right
<pitti> I'll untag
 * kenvandine_wk -> lunch
 * pitti pats his new gnome-utils debian/rules; yay sanity
<seb128> pitti: retracer crasher again, can we make it ignore those errors?
<pitti> seb128: we can, but that'll take a bit of work
<seb128> pitti: ok, let's untag then
 * seb128 untags this one
<pitti> seb128: how do you untag?
<pitti> seb128: I usually log into launchpad as apport and do it there
<pitti> or do you have a clever script for it?
<seb128> pitti: ssh ronne; log into a retracer environment, use the mass tagging script there
<pitti> seb128: I keep the next cron mail as a reminder to fix it
<pitti> ah
<seb128> subscribing rather
<seb128> pitti: would be nice to give some team the right to browse those bugs by default though
<seb128> ubuntu-archive or something
<seb128> so we have some people who could clean such issues
<pitti> right
<pitti> would make sense, given that the retracers run as ubuntu-archive
<asac> ~/msg -freenode rickspencer3 so unless we get overwhelming feedback we do that properly as a karmic spec
<seb128> asac: ECHANNEL? ;-)
<asac> seb128: ETYPO ;)
<asac> +
<asac> ~
<pitti> /msg asac I sent you the s3kr1t world domination plan
<asac> lol
<asac> i really should review how i do /msgs in irssi
<asac> ;)
<pitti> well, with "/msg"?
<asac> pitti: thats what i am currently doing. but thats error prone on long conversations
<asac> pitti: e.g. i dont open a new window for each conversation
<asac> so i have to type /msg all the time ;)
<pitti> seb128: I won't bother bzrifying gnome-vfs; it should just die..
<seb128> pitti: right don't bother, it's going to be around for a while but maybe quickly in universe or something
<pitti> seb128: at least that one looks like a no-change upload :-)
<pitti> nice; libgnomevfs2-common shrinks from 233848 to 36786 bytes
<calc> seb128: is the issue where you enter a url in nautilus and it pops up a error box "Could not display "URL". Unable to mount location." a known issue?
<calc> eg nautilus window ctrl-l sftp://127.0.0.1/
<seb128> what url?
<seb128> works for me
<calc> hmm ok
<calc> maybe my system is somehow messed up
 * calc checks his other jaunty system
<calc> hmm it says it on both machines
<calc> my desktop doesn't have the patched gvfs (from alexl) so is stock
<seb128> do you get the issue on ftp.gnome.org too for example?
<calc> all i did to reproduce it was ctrl-l in a nautilus window type "sftp://127.0.0.1" and tell it to forget password
<calc> it actually mounts the sftp but doesn't display it for some reason
<calc> if i then click on the mount on the desktop it shows up
<crevette> does ssh 127.0.0.1 works ? (/me asks dumb question)
<calc> works for ftp anonymous to ftp.gnome.org
<calc> crevette: yes and clicking on the mount it just created but refused to display works as well
<calc> crevette: meaning when i create the mount by typing ctrl-l "sftp://127.0.0.1" it doesn't show it and complains but does actually mount it and it shows up on the desktop, when i then immediately click on that icon on the desktop it shows the contents in nautilus
<calc> it just fails to open it immediately like it should when you first type in the url
<crevette> I would get a gvfsd log
<crevette> pkill gvfs* && /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfd -r
<calc> ok will do
<crevette> and I'd perform the same action to see what appear in the log file
<calc> ok
<calc> does it just log to console or some other location?
<calc> there wasn't much output to console
<seb128> well, if the mount success no reason to display too much informations
<calc> ok it did show some failure info i'll pastebin it
<seb128> it displays the login password dialog for me
<calc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/128856/
<calc> not sure what that output means, but it did actually mount the sftp on my system, it just didn't show up immediately like it should in the current nautilus window but gave an error message instead
<seb128> it gives the same error when trying to connect to localhost too there
<calc> so you see the error message as well?
<lool> asac: Around?
<lool> asac: Completely forgot to test browser.jar for you -- sorry!
<seb128> calc: on localhost yes
<lool> asac: I just did and it works like a charm; thanks a lot!
<calc> seb128: ok, should i file a bug somewhere or do you know if this issue is already documented?
<seb128> I don't care
<seb128> ETOOMANYBUGS ;-)
<lool> asac: I'm happy to comment to this effect in $bug BTW
<calc> heh ok
<seb128> if you open a bug please do it upstream directly
<seb128> I don't think we have a bug about that yet
<calc> seb128: ok
<seb128> but I could be wrong
<calc> fsck turning off gvfs doesn't actually solve the saving problem like i thought it did :\
<calc> er turning off gvfs in OOo
<calc> if i try to then save to the fileshare in the gnome dialog it still tries to use gio/gvfs instead of gvfs-fuse
 * calc is so screwed, no file saving to gio/gvfs mounts currently work in OOo due to some bug that I can't determine how to track down
<asac> lool: thanks for testing. what was the problem again ;)?
<seb128> mvo: bug #327465 has been updated since you ask for an update
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327465 in gnome-control-center "HIG problem with my previous fix" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327465
<mvo> seb128: thanks, I had it on my list but then the sickness stroke
<asac> lool: ah ... the alt+paste issue ;)
<lool> asac: yes
<asac> lool: plesae comment on moz bug 480290 ... i requested review
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 480290 could not be found
<asac> mozilla bug 480290
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 480290 in Tabbed Browser "with openurl on middlemouse paste followed by "Alt" key quickly triggers file save dialog" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=480290
<asac> here we go
<seb128> ok everybody
<seb128> I've cleaned https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/TODO, feel free to add tasks for contributors to pick there
<seb128> and contributors feel free to pick tasks
<seb128> we have also 18 desktop-bugs milestoned bugs on https://launchpad.net/~desktop-bugs/+bugs?field.milestone%3Alist=2202&field.milestone%3Alist=2203
<seb128> which is a good list of bugs to work on if you want to tackle something useful
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: thx
<travisthepirate> hey my desktop hangs on "starting bluetooth" on boot and "stopping bluetooth" on shutdown.  any ideas?
<chrisccoulson> travisthepirate - for support, you should go to #ubuntu
<seb128> does somebody with fast download want to backport the one liner change on gnome bug #572403?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Gnome: timed out (http://bugzilla.gnome.org/xml.cgi?id=572403)
<seb128> I would do it but I've to run in a few minutes and the gimp tarball is 23 megas to download and I'm using my download already
<mvo> seb128: I can do that
<seb128> mvo: danke
<ember> mvo are you on it right now? i already have a diff
<ember> just testing the build
<mvo> ember: thanks, even better :)
<mvo> ember: when you have the debdiff, just let me know (unless seb128 wants to sposnor it)
<ember> ok
<seb128> mvo: no, I've to run now and I don't want to download the orig to build the source upload
<mvo> seb128: sure thing, I do it :)
<seb128> thanks
<crevette> pitti: the patch that Bastien did for gnome-bluetooth is not usable for bluez-gnome
<crevette> at least it doesn't apply
<ember> mvo diff added in bug #331306
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331306 in gimp "gimp-2.6 crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_object_get()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331306
<calc> anyone know gvfs well enough to know what a uri i should passing to this program should look like?
<calc> https://code.launchpad.net/~ccheney/+junk/gvfs-test
<calc> its the example from the api docs
<calc> i passed sftp://127.0.0.1/home/ccheney/Desktop/foo.txt and it claimed internal error
<crevette> when I retrieve code source for a VCS, what should I do to make the code usable for packaging (make dist? ...)
<crevette> I want to do a package from a snapshot
<kenvandine_wk> how can i tell a package it won't work with python 2.4?
<kenvandine_wk> at install time it is trying to byte-compile for python2.4
<cj> calc: try sftp://user@host:port/path ?
<cj> crevette: autoreconf && ./configure && make dist
<crevette> cj: thanks
<calc> cj: ok looking :)
<cj> kenvandine_wk: if there's a .pc file for python, I think you can use the PKG_* m4 macros to say which versions it should not use
<cj> calc: I haven't looked, myself, but I know the uri format includes user & port :)
<cj> maybe gvfs is not smrt enough to put in sane defaults...
<kenvandine_wk> cj: it is building for 2.5 and 2.6
<kenvandine_wk> but at install time it tries to byte-compile for 2.4
<kenvandine_wk> and the code just won't work in 2.4
<cj> kenvandine_wk: hurm... I'm not familiar enough with python to say for certain.  I bet #python would know the answer...
<kenvandine_wk> it isn't really a python issue
<cj> crevette: oh, if it's a gnome module, you will want to run ./autogen.sh instead of autoreconf
<kenvandine_wk> it is the way we handle installing python  stuff
<kenvandine_wk> it's seems weird :)
<crevette> cj: okay tx a lot
<cj> do you mean the debian package byte compilation stuff?
<cj> crevette: :)
<cj> kenvandine_wk: you'll need to modify debian/rules to tell it the specifics of the install script, I think.  but you'll need to ask the python people how to byte-compile for only a subset of installed versions
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<kenvandine_wk> thx
<cj> hurm, actually, it's a different file in debian/
<cj> I don't recall what it's called, but probably something like postinst
<mvo> thanks a lot ember
<cj> the folks on #debian-devel on oftc are the people who know the nitty-gritty on that topic
<kenvandine_wk> cj: ok, that should be enough to help lead me further than i am
<calc> well i got it to mostly work but now it segfaults, heh
<cj> calc: try fuse?  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/sshfs.html
 * cj < lunch &
<calc> i'm testing things to see why OOo is breaking
<cj> calc: did you build gvfs from jhbuild?
<cj> more directly: do you have debugging symbols for gvfs?
<calc> cj: not at the moment but i can get them through ddebs repo in a bit
<calc> cj: for the OOo issue i am testing the new OOo on intrepid in a few minutes to see if it is a OOo or gvfs regression
<calc> s/minutes/hours/ really since it takes about 2hr to recompile
<cj> ltrace might be enough for that
<cj> gvfs shouldn't take long to compile by itself, I wouldn't think
<calc> yea
<calc> well there were some issues in gvfs fuse that i had fixed for 2.26.0 release next week
<calc> but those are fixed now i need to determine what the problem is with regular gvfs saving in OOo, not sure what is at fault at the moment
<cj> what gave you the core dump?
<calc> really if i could get the gnome file dialog in OOo to spit out a fuse path for it to use that would fix my problems but it seems to give it the uri instead
<calc> the test app cored but that appears to be due to seeking a sftp mount
<calc> OOo doesn't core but just doesn't save
<cj> did you run your test app with ltrace to see what it was doing?
<calc> not yet
<cj> that might point you in the right direction
<calc> gnome_vfs_seek(0x1288550, 2, 0, 0x7fb37d095a60, 0x1286d20 <unfinished ...>
<calc> --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) ---
<calc> i suppose that is where i need the gvfs debug packages
<calc> to show any detail below my app
<cj> if gnome_vfs_seek isn't that complicated, you may be able to figure out what is going on, but yeah, I'd get that -g compile going
<cj> I assume this is jaunty?
<calc> yes
<cj> oh, you said intrepid, didn't you?
<cj> amd64 or x86?
<cj> or... something entirely different? :)
<calc> oh i am going to test OOo 3.0.1 on intrepid to see if it works there with gvfs since it doesn't on jaunty
<calc> amd64
<cj> ah, all my amd64 machines are offline or I'd kick something off for you
<calc> if it doesn't work on jaunty either then i can guess it is a problem with OOo, otherwise if it does work then something in gvfs is likely broken
<calc> i can get the debug build from the ddebs repo in a little while
<cj> colo moved facilities and I put 'em all in my basement.  my build box disk is even changing chassis :)
<calc> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com jaunty main restricted universe multiverse
<calc> that has all the debug build info
<cj> ah, nice to know.  thanks.
<calc> well for any package packaged correctly
<calc> aiui it doesn't work so well for my package, OOo, since the debian maintainer didn't want to build OOo in -g mode due to code size
<calc> something about many hundreds MB or gigabyte of files at that point
<cj> yuck.  hard to fit it into memory, I'd wager
<calc> yea
<cj> novell may have one available, but I'm sure it's not the same config as debian/ubuntu
<calc> yea i am not sure
<cj> asking ajorg...
<cj> I don't know if he builds anything outside of mono, though...
<didrocks> hey seb128 :)
<seb128> good evening didrocks
<didrocks> I was wondering before pushing pidgin, if you think we must include this in the merge: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-March/027703.html
<didrocks> and then, as I was leaving, I pushed it, but this can be quickly changed :)
<seb128> didrocks: ups, sorry didn't read your line, you should better highlight me when you have a question
<seb128> didrocks: no don't, the consensus seems to be that ubuntu-desktop should Recommends it rather no?
<calc> tedg: how's south africa? :)
<tedg> calc: Good, sunny.  I'm running out of battery though -- brought the wrong power adapter :-/
<didrocks> seb128: sorry, I was reading some blogs. And yes, it seams that it's ubuntu-desktop which recommends it
<didrocks> seb128: so, I have nothing to change to the branch. It shoudl be ok
<didrocks> seb128: FYI, I managed evolution-mapi too
<seb128> didrocks: you rock!
 * didrocks hugs seb128 
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
<seb128> vuntz: there?
<seb128> didrocks:
<seb128> $ diffstat debian/patches/70_autoconf.patch
<seb128>  autom4te.cache/output.0 |41866 ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<seb128> ...
<seb128> didrocks: !!!
 * didrocks runs :/
<didrocks> cdbs-edit-patch caught me
<didrocks> I was used to quilt :/
<seb128> didrocks: no no, come back and fix it!
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I come back :)
<Nafallo> lol
<didrocks> seb128: better now? :) I have to write somewhere « check for cache files to not make seb128 angry »
<Nafallo> didrocks: please dont. the angry frenchmen is awesome! :-D
<Nafallo> frenchman even
<didrocks> Nafallo: do you have something to say against French people? :)
<Nafallo> didrocks: nope. mostly for them.
<Nafallo> (rather than against, that is)
<Laney> seb128: Dude, if you apply patches to f-spot can you get them forwarded back to Debian?
<Laney> I still dream of the mythical sync
<didrocks> Nafallo: ^^
<seb128> Laney: I pinged you about those patches some weeks ago ...
<didrocks> seb128: I promess I will not forget it at the next merge :)
<Laney> you sure?
<Laney> seb128: Please subscribe me to bugs or something
<Laney> or submittodebian makes it easy to forward these things
<seb128> Laney: yes, I said there was 2 patches waiting for sponsoring if could have a look
<seb128> Laney: ok
<seb128> didrocks: hum
<seb128> didrocks: you list 1 1024x600 changes in the remaining changes list but there was 3 of those uploaded in the previous revision
<seb128> didrocks: what happened to the other 2?
<didrocks> seb128: look at the description :)
<didrocks> yeah, it seems like a game of "7 differences" :)
<seb128> didrocks: I did read it, not very obvious to me though, is that a merge of the 3 changes?
<didrocks> seb128: exactly, there is only on word change in the 3 descriptions
<didrocks> so, I "merged" them in one line
<didrocks> "account dialog, pounce windows and preference window
<didrocks> instead of one line for account dialog
<seb128> didrocks: well there is still 3 patches in the debian directory
<didrocks> one for pounce windows…
<seb128> didrocks: that's misleading
<seb128> you could have listed the 3 names and one description
<didrocks> seb128: oh, I should have use a *
<seb128> I'm wondering if the next to do the update will forgot the ones not listed
<seb128> forget
<seb128> I tend to use those summary to know what to keep over
<didrocks> I think you're right. With a star, it will be better?
<seb128> if you list one names instead of 3 that's confusing
<didrocks> ok, so, one by line?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> either way
<seb128> * or all the names
<seb128> just make it clear that's several patches
<didrocks> I prefer the star, let me change it
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> sorry for being picky on details ;-)
<didrocks> of course, didn't think it was not obvious at a first glance
<didrocks> no no, you're right, I prefer to do better packaging stuff next time :)
<didrocks> seb128: you can pull it again :)
 * didrocks is sure that now seb128 likes bzr pull ;)
<seb128> indeed ;-)
<seb128> much easier than lp upload and download rounds
<didrocks> for sure :-)
<seb128> ok, good know
<seb128> ls
<seb128> ups
<seb128> didrocks: thanks for your patience and good work :-)
<didrocks> seb128: you're welcome :)
<didrocks> time to go to bed now.
<seb128> 'night didrocks
<Nafallo> didrocks: meeh. you made him happy again damnit :-P
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, you too. See you tomorrow!
<seb128> thanks
 * Nafallo tickles seb128 
<didrocks> Nafallo: hehe ;)
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje: good morning
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-03-10
<Pirate_king> anyone using a Quick cam for notebooks in ubuntu 8.10 with skype?
<Pirate_king> works in ekiga
<pitti> Good morning
<crevette> hello
<crevette> good morning
<didrocks> hey seb128 & crevette
<crevette> hey didrocks
<seb128> lut didrocks crevette
<didrocks> crevette: did you see my comments this week-end?
<crevette> didrocks, I didn't had time to looke to the package
<crevette> I was tired due to some birthday party
<didrocks> seb128: if there is some update/things to do, do not hesitate (even if it will be updated after the soft freeze)
<seb128> hey mvo
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> didrocks: there is a gnome-netstatus update you can look at if you want
<seb128> mvo: your compiz updates were not installable, did you forgot to upload package renames?
<crevette> salut seb128
<didrocks> seb128: oki
<didrocks> hi mvo
<mvo> seb128: hrm, what packages were not installalble?
<seb128> mvo: slangasek fixed it
<seb128> mvo: "  * Depend still on compiz-fusion-plugins-{main,extra} instead of on
<seb128>     compiz-plugins-{main,extra}, as the package names have not changed in
<seb128>     0.8.2."
<mvo> ohhh
<mvo> I had planned to rename them (upstream renamed them) but didn't in the end to avoid NEW and all this
<mvo> hey didrocks
<mvo> seb128: but one most have made it into bzr :(
<didrocks> crevette: ok, just tell me when you fixed those :)
<crevette> didrocks, yeah, I'll update bugs when it's ready, I'll try to do nautilus-sendto-universe quickly
<seb128> pitti: I've untagged yet another firefox bug and removed the retracer lock
<pitti> seb128: thanks; I'm about to fix it once and for call in crash-digger
<pitti> just need another 5 mins to finish the morning email
<seb128> pitti: thank you
<seb128> brb restarting session
<mvo> 456 mails from rosetta, not bad for the night
<huats> morning everyone
<didrocks> morning huats
<seb128> mvo: I got rosetta and bug watch spam this night
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hello seb128
<didrocks> mvo, seb128: so do I
<didrocks> seb128: gnome-netstatus update is finished. I will test it this evening and try to push it to alioth too as it is a stable release
<seb128> didrocks: we are on sync with debian?
<didrocks> seb128: not for this package. There is only a few remaining patches that seems to not be ubuntu specific and I have to seek if they have been reported to debian and refused, or just not been reported
<asac> too bad. i think the update yesterday killed my window decorations :/
 * asac checks whether there are more updates ;)
<asac> k ... so compiz is not running and there are new compiz bits coming
<pitti> didrocks: great, you'll look into the pidgin backport? I added stable tasks to that bug which originally asked for 2.5.5 update
<crevette> hey pitti
<crevette> pitti, if you want to test gnome-bluetooth 2.27.1 which can replace bluez-gnome (and hence fix the pin code problem) you can try my package in my ppa (https://edge.launchpad.net/~bmillemathias/+archive/ppa)
<crevette> seb128 suggested to push in universe to have time to test it, I think this is a very good idea
<pitti> crevette: oh, the entire bluez-gnome is obsolete then?
<pitti> crevette: is g-b an entirely different project, or was b-g renamed?
<crevette> pitti, not sure..., bastien didn't expected new release from bluez-gnome
<pitti> I don't think it's appropriate to switch at this time
<crevette> gnome-bluetooth has a different purpose before, but it was superseded by gnome-user-share
<pitti> I just want this silly bug fixed, but that can't be too hard with the current version either
<crevette> so bastien decided to fork bluez-gnome and use the name gnome-bluetooth
<crevette> so the code base is almost the same than bluez-gnome with a lot of enhancements, but still rough
<asac> mvo: compiz is really dead for me ;)
<mvo> asac: oh?
<mvo> asac: I was just about to ask you what to do with n-m on ugrdae. should I add code that detects if n-m is being used and refuse upgrades over ssh (because at some point n-m will stop the interface?)
<asac> mvo: yes. no window decorations on my intel chipset
<mvo> asac: could you please check if "compiz" (the meta-package) is installed
<asac> mvo: please try to disable hal getting torn down
<asac> also ensure that udev is not restarted/shutdown
<asac> mvo: no
<mvo> asac: and then put a ps afx into a pastebin
<asac> its pn
<mvo> asac: could you please install it ?
<mvo> and re-login into the session
<asac> mvo: well i have metactiy running. should i get back to no-decoration state?
<asac> mvo: i looked and compiz wasnt running iirc
<asac> mvo: was compiz removed by accident?
<mvo> pitti: do you have any opinion on the "hal/udev" should not be restarted so that n-m keeps its interfaces
<pitti> oh? I restart hal all the time
<mvo> asac: yes, there was a transient issue with the update
<asac> mvo: i dont even say it shouldnt be restarted. hal should not be stopped like in the beginning of the upgrade process
<asac> and then being down for 20 minutes
<pitti> ah
<pitti> right
<asac> at least i would like to try that
<pitti> it should be restarted in the postinst only
<mvo> yeah
<asac> mvo: also check what udev does ;)
<pitti> it would wreak havoc if d-bus changed underneath us, but it hasn't changed since 1.0
<pitti> so I think it's okay
<pitti> if you need it, please file a bug against hal and assign it to me
<pitti> (or commit it into the hal bzr, of course :) )
<mvo> I will do a local version and try it there, I still ahve a test-image
<pitti> ah, convenient: dh_installinit -R
<pitti> so this should just be a DEB_DH_INSTALLINIT_ARGS=-R in debian/rules
<asac> mvo: ok. i so i am now installing compiz meta package and re-login?
<mvo> asac: please do
<mvo> pitti: sweet
<asac> so do we restart dbus during upgrade?
<asac> mvo: any clue why hal disappears/reappears multiple times in the syslog?
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/22876290/nm-upgrade-syslog
 * asac relogin
<asac> mvo: so i dont have desktop effects enabled. if i enable it everything gets so slow that i cannot even click the "keep previous settings" thing
<asac> have to wait 45 seconds
<asac> i will reboot now. who knows whats going on in the driver
<asac> mvo: ok. so nothing helps. compiz dead on my X61 ;)
<pitti> seb128: bug 337110 :-)
<ubottu> Bug 337110 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/337110 is private
<mvo> asac: could you please put your .xsession-errors log into some pastebin? or the startup stuff it outputs (if you run it from a terminal)
<seb128> pitti: \o/
<didrocks> pitti: I will have a look at it within the day, yes
<pitti> didrocks: you rock
<pitti> it's pretty urgent, I think
<asac> mvo: ok i will try to run it from terminal
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for the task :-)
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: the icq issue?
<didrocks> seb128: yes
<pitti> didrocks: I wish I could help you, but I have so many tasks to do ATM that I'd need to fork three times..
<mvo> pitti: oh, babies ;) ?
<pitti> seb128: I also committed a change to drop CoreDump et al from invalid bugs
<didrocks> pitti: no problem. I will give a first status about it this evening :)
<pitti> mvo: eventually :) but training lasts quite a bit
<asac> mvo: http://pastebin.com/f12055dbb
<seb128> pitti: waouh ;-)
<mvo> heh :)
<didrocks> mvo: I told that to a friend yesterday "oh, you had babies, you forked? " ;)
<asac> so .xsession-erros is completely cluttered by Gsm things
<asac> how can i disable that=
<asac> x-session-manager[4454]: DEBUG(+): GsmManager: disconnect client
<mvo> didrocks: is he a geek, did he get the joke?
<mvo> asac: hm, that looks ok, but its still dog-slow?
<asac> mvo: didnt work at all
<didrocks> mvo: yes, he is a geek, otherwise, I would not have told him that. Not *so* crazy :)
<mvo> :)
<asac> mvo: now i am without decorations
<asac> could be that i hit ctrl-c
<asac> let me run again
<mvo> asac: could you run gconftool --unset /apps/compiz/general/allscreens/options/active_plugins
<mvo> please ?
<asac> mvo so yes. its gdog slow
<asac> switching gnome terminal tab takes 20 seconds
<seb128> didrocks: let me know if you need testing or sponsoring, I use ICQ and have intrepid and hardy boxes
<asac> typing this line takes like 10 seconds
<mvo> asac: that is strange, I want your Xorg.0.log
<asac> let me kill compiz first
<mvo> asac: what is super strange is that hardly anything in the graphic code changed due to the update
<asac> mvo: indeed.
<didrocks> seb128: yes, I will appreciate: I guess last time I connected to ICQ, it was something like 2001 :)
<didrocks> so, what can be my ICQ number? :p
 * mvo has his first cup of japanese tea after days of stomach suffering - what a delight
<asac> mvo: http://pastebin.com/f5d8a3cd4
<didrocks> mvo: be careful with your stomach in this case, tea can be more harmful than coffee
<pitti> seb128: new apport uploaded (with fixed apport-retrace); next time it fails, please ignore; I'll update the chroots when it built/published, and restart
<mvo> didrocks: yeah, I'm just having one cup (to be on the safe side)
<mvo> but its *so* good :)
 * mvo is happy
 * asac not happy ;)
<seb128> pitti: ok
<mvo> asac: #
<mvo> [    0.619738] (**) intel(0): Using UXA for acceleration <- was that working before
<asac> mvo: i used this since berlin. yes.
<mvo> ok
<asac> mvo: its the new default for intel i think
<seb128> pitti: if you log into the chroots please add a deb-src source there so source retracing works again
<asac> mvo: i can check if thats the reason. but EXA was severly broken lsat time
<mvo> #
<mvo> [    2.455715] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled <- and that was ok too?
<asac> so i assumed its just not supported for intel anymore
<pitti> seb128: ah, will do
<asac> mvo: i never explcitly did anything with DRI
<mvo> asac: its fine, I'm just poking
<asac> mvo: so no idea.
<asac> mvo: how can i disable it ?
<mvo> I don't know, I need to check the driver
<asac> ok i will disable the expclitit UXA now and re-login
<asac> mvo: ok UXA it is indeed
<asac> bryce_: ^^
<asac> bryce_: UXA breaks compiz since yesterday
<asac> seb128: can i bribe you to NEW pywebkitgtk?
<seb128> asac: yes, let me have a look
<asac> seb128: or reject
<seb128> asac: why reject?
<asac> seb128: its broken since doko didnt care
<seb128> it's not binary NEW?
<asac> seb128: its binary NEW
<asac> seb128: dont know. its a new upstream version that huats prepared
<asac> if you didnt hand out FFe
<asac> i hope you can just new it ;)
<seb128> yeah, I grant it and will new it
<asac> seb128: thats so precious. maybe after all these weeks gwibber will finally work then ;)
<huats> asac: it is accepted already I think
<seb128> what is all the buzz about this thing ;-)
<huats> (since this night)
<asac> huats: since when?
<asac> huats: hmm.
<asac> let me check
<huats> at least it is not in new anymore from my point of view
<asac> seb128: its the main app for using twitter with gtk
<asac> seb128: yes. scratch that
<seb128> what is all the buzz about twitter
<asac> seb128: it was still in new yestrerday night
<seb128> ok, good ;-)
<huats> asac: it was yesterday indeed
<seb128> slangasek probably cleaned
<asac> seb128: twitter (identi.ca) is good for bonding
<asac> seb128: and if you dont like writing prosa blogs ;)
<asac> but still want to get news out
<seb128> I'm so not into all those web2 social website things
<asac> seb128: get an identi.ca account ;)
<seb128> but if people enjoy writting their life on the web and sharing all their privates datas there good for them ;-)
<asac> seb128: start doing it. i wondered about it before i started doing it too
<asac> and thought it was senseless ;)
<seb128> and they got you now? ;-)
<asac> seb128: yeah ;) ... since three month already.
<asac> seb128: not sure if i will continue to do that forever
<asac> at least i managed to find some firefox security testers through that channel ;)
<asac> seb128: good thing is you can create a search for keywords (like ubuntu, gnome, firefox)= and then you see if someone has to say something about it ;)
<asac> so you get news you would miss otherwise
<asac> also the new notifications are good for that ;) (lots of notifications that shouldnt get in your way)
<seb128> I will give it a try and test gwibber too
<cassidy> seb128: hi! When you have some time, could you take a look on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-farsight/+bug/337195 please? We need it to upload latest Empathy to Jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 337195 in telepathy-farsight "[UVFe] Please allow merge for telepathy-farsight 0.0.4" [Wishlist,New]
<asac> seb128: :-P
<seb128> cassidy: do you need a merge or a sync?
<asac> seb128: let me and jorge know when you have an account so you can be properly introduced ... that will give you a bunch of subscribers/followers right away ;)
<asac> ok back to nss
<cassidy> seb128: a sync I think.
<seb128> asac: ok ;-)
<asac> bryce_: let me know if you need anything for the UXA-compiz bustage
<cassidy> seb128: if the pkg has no ubuntu change, that's a sync, right?
<seb128> cassidy: right, the bug seems to suggest that but the title doesn't
<cassidy> seb128: indeed. Let me ask confirmation to bigon
<seb128> cassidy: synced
<cassidy> thanks!
<seb128> you're welcome
<cassidy> great, hopefully we should have an Empathy with working/reliable audio/video in Jaunty :)
<seb128> cassidy: excellent ;-)
<pitti> seb128: do you have your script somewhere which debdiffs a built .deb against dpkg -L?
<seb128> pitti: http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/diff-symbols.py
<seb128> pitti: just run diff-symbols.py in the src dir after the build
<seb128> pitti: dholbach had an another variant which takes 2 debs and compare those
<pitti> seb128: hm, that's for shlib symbols
<seb128> oh
<pitti> seb128: I mean .deb contents
<pitti> like debdiff old.deb new.deb
<seb128> pitti: http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/debnbfiles
<pitti> but old.deb being dpkg -L
<asac> mvo: "asac:Modify Update Manager so that it does not automatically download new indexes when connected to a 3G network:started "
<asac> mvo: whats the status on this? is that postponed?
<pitti> seb128: that very; merci!
<seb128> pitti: run "debnbfiles" in the directory which has the debs
<seb128> pitti: you're welcome
<seb128> asac: any opinion on bug #332253?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332253 in epiphany-browser "Epiphany doesn't mention Ubuntu in user agent string" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332253
<mvo> asac: I hope to still get to it, but a lot of stuff kept me busy
<mvo> hey MacSlow
<MacSlow> mvo, hey there
<MacSlow> seb128, pitti yo
 * MacSlow is so happy to have working network on his laptop again
<seb128> hello MacSlow
<cassidy> seb128: we'll need gabble .22 too for proper audio/video support. See https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-gabble/+bug/337361
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 337361 in telepathy-gabble "[UVFe] Please sync telepathy-gabble 0.7.22-1 from debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New]
<mvo> asac: hrm, I blew away my image with the nm settings, what was the magic to tell it to do a dhcp connection again? I think you had it on your server in tmp somewhere
<seb128> cassidy: I trust you guys to follow on issues due to updates, synced
<asac> seb128: gave input on how to do that
<seb128> asac: thanks
<cassidy> seb128: thanks. I want it working and think for now we still have time to sync version
<cassidy> seb128: FYI, I created a small script generating http://people.collabora.co.uk/~cassidy/tp-versions.html
<seb128> cassidy: right before beta is still fine
<seb128> cassidy: do you need some other syncs on this list?
<asac> mvo: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/mvodhcp
<asac> mvo: put that in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connec*/
<cassidy> seb128: Salut would be good if we care about file transfer https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-salut/+bug/333070
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 333070 in telepathy-salut "Please sync telepathy-salut 0.3.8-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<seb128> cassidy: synced
<cassidy> seb128: great, thanks
<cassidy> seb128: what's the deadline until which we can push new versions btw?
<mvo> asac: excellent, thanks a lot
<seb128> cassidy: syncing -glib too
<seb128> cassidy: one month ago? ;-)
<mvo> asac: I'm building new images now, lets see how it goes
<seb128> cassidy: beta is in 2 weeks, so you still have until end of next week for reasonable changes I would say
<cassidy> seb128: right but in practice :)  I guess the TP stack is a bit different as it's basically use only by Empathy atm
<cassidy> ok
<seb128> cassidy: right, that'w why I'm doing syncs now without asking too much
<cassidy> and we did lot of audio/video stabilizing work these last weeks so it would a shame to miss them in Jaunty
<seb128> cassidy: but still we are past the freeze and beta is a good time to stop getting new versions
<cassidy> ok. I'll try to make some tests with current jaunty packages
<seb128> cassidy: do you want telepathy-python 0.15.7 too?
<seb128> cassidy: so we can get your list back to mostly green ;-)
<cassidy> let me check the release ntoes
<cassidy> seb128: yeah, it's a safe and good to have one
<seb128> cassidy: ok, syncs done, now get the current empathy version in jaunty ;-)
<Zdra> \o/
<cassidy> seb128: yep, I'll ask to bigon to merge the pacakge
<seb128> thanks
<asac> seb128: i think I will upload the simple default for subpixel now so we get it on alpha CD (and see how many complain) ... the other big fix i will put in some PPA the other day.
<seb128> asac: oh good idea I wanted to ping you about that yesterday and forgot, thanks
<asac> shout if you disagree ;) (e.g. greyscale vs. rgba in gnome-settings-daemon font schema)
<asac> ok
<seb128> asac: just add a .gconf-defaults to gnome-settings-daemon
<asac> seb128: hmm. i wanted to do something like this: # asac:Communicate with Mozilla upstream that they should start responding:done
<asac> oops ;)
<asac> someone fix paste
<asac> seb128: http://pastebin.com/f4f60f27e
<seb128> asac: right, that's why I wrote to use a .gconf-defaults, they are made for that
<seb128> asac: echo "/desktop/gnome/font_rendering/antialiasing rgba" > debian/gnome-settings-daemon.gconf-default
<seb128> asac: echo "/desktop/gnome/font_rendering/antialiasing rgba" > debian/gnome-settings-daemon.gconf-defaults
<asac> oh
<seb128> asac: dh_gconf does the installation, registration etc
<asac> nice
 * asac reverts stuff
<seb128> asac: ls /usr/share/gconf/defaults for some example
<seb128> asac: that allow use to have a "clean upstream" set of default and an another layer with distro changes
<seb128> use -> us
<asac> yes, I see the benefit. didnt know about that hook
<pitti> tedg: *hug* @ bug 339818
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339818 in indicator-applet "do not display tray handle, but add back standard right-click menu" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339818
<seb128> pitti: ;-)
<seb128> pitti: retracer crashed, good update ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I'm just updating right now
<pitti> added deb-src, too
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<cassidy> seb128: thanks to http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=474053  most of the packages FTBFS :(
<ubottu> Debian bug 474053 in python2.5-minimal "python2.5-minimal: looks like Python 2.5, but isn't" [Normal,Open]
<seb128> cassidy: shouldn't those build-depends on python2.5 then?
<lool> asac: Just commented on the moz bug (was travelling yesterday evening; just came at the oxford sprint)
<cassidy> seb128: don't know. I'm just an upstream dev. :)  bigon: ^
<bigon> cassidy: rohh
<bigon> I'm fixing tp-farsight right now
<asac> lool: oxford sprint?
<asac> lool: no problem ;)
<cassidy> bigon: what's the right fix?
<bigon> s/site-packages/*-packages
<bigon> I think it's the thing to do
<seb128> right
<bigon> rahh xchat has crashed
<lool> asac: The QA Desktop Automation sprint
<pitti> seb128: retracers updated and unlocked; shoul be fixed for good now, hopefully
<seb128> pitti: you rock!
<seb128> lool: automatic bugs fixing? ;-)
<lool> seb128: Press reboot!
<lool> Hmm no
<pitti> mvo: bwah, I lost my window decorations after latest dist-upgrade (new compiz)
<pitti> mvo: known problem already? or shall I file a bug?
<mvo> pitti: do you have compiz (the meta-package) still installed? there was a transient problem during the upgrade
<pitti> . o O { wow, metacity feels fast }
<asac> the inability to stack notifications is really annoying if you get many notifications
<asac> e.g. add a search in gwibber on "Ubuntu" in twitter and you will constantly see notifications ;)
<asac> not sure if it would be better if they get stacked ;)
<pitti> mvo: oops, indeed not
<pitti>   compiz: Hängt ab: compiz-gnome soll aber nicht installiert werden
<pitti>           Hängt ab: libcompizconfig0 (>= 0.8.2) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<pitti> mvo: ^
<asac> ich haenge auch immer ab ;)
<mvo> pitti: oh? is your mirror up-to-date, that should be fine
<mvo> haha@asac
<pitti> mvo: well, as up to date as archive.u.c. can be..
 * pitti hugs assasc
<pitti> and asac, too
 * asac hugs all ;)
 * pitti hugs the German mafia
 * mvo scratches his head
<mvo> pitti: maybe because of the new libprotobuf3 dependency? but you have universe enabled, right?
<didrocks> seb128: pidgin seems to build successfully with no change. I will give some basic tests this evening in intrepid (without ICQ) before giving it to you for ICQ testing.
<didrocks> (it builds on both intrepid & hardy)
<seb128> didrocks: ok
<seb128> didrocks: "with no change"?
<didrocks> seb128: yep, just backporting it (I saw that there is already one backported version in hardy for 2.5.2)
<seb128> ah ok, good
<pitti> what's ls -l /etc/fuse.conf for you guys?
<pitti> and are you in the "fuse" group?
<pitti> and do you have ~/.gvfs mounted and gvfs-fuse-daemon running?
<seb128> didrocks: I'm fine doing build and test this afternoon if you want, I've access to my hardy and intrepid install easily today but not this evening
<seb128> didrocks: and I've nothing special to do due to alpha freeze
<asac> pitti: yes. i am in fuse group
<pitti> hm, anyone who is *not* in the fuse group?
<seb128> no
<asac> let me check my other system
<pitti> hmm
<didrocks> seb128: ok, let me push the branch somewhere if it's easier for you, (ok, that's a little bit overkill for only a changelog change ;))
<pitti> ah, it seems the permissions of /etc/fuse.conf don't atually matter
<seb128> pitti: I can start a test user if you want
<asac> pitti: yes
<asac> pitti: my other system isnt in fuse
<pitti> my unmounted ~/.gvfs was not writable for me, so I couldn't mount
<seb128> didrocks: only a changelog log? there is no code change, what fixes the bug?
<pitti> that was the reason why gvfs-fuse-daemon didn't start, not the /etc/fuse.conf permissions
<asac> but i logged in through ssh (i doubt that this matters)
<pitti> asac: ok, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: I just rebuilt the last version (1:2.5.5-1ubuntu1) against a hardy and intrepid chroot. I thought we just wanted to backport it, not doing a update (maybe I was not clear enough in my previous sentence)
<didrocks> but if you prefer, we can prepare a proper update and cherry picking the fix
<seb128> didrocks: we want to backport the code change which fixes that specific issue
<seb128> didrocks: not to update hardy to 2.5.5
<didrocks> seb128: ok. because that what was done in hardy-backports already (they have 2.5.2 although hardy is at 2.4.1), so, people who uses backport will not have the fix
<seb128> didrocks: backport is not my issue, I want to get those fixes to -updates, everybody doesn't use backports
<seb128> didrocks: I consider backport as crack usually ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I was mislead by the "backport" term used there lately :)
<seb128> pitti: retracer crashed again
<didrocks> seb128: I am on it right now :)
<seb128> didrocks: thanks!
<seb128> pitti: oh, new error
<seb128> pitti: seems an apport bug now
<asac> mvo: compiz somehow makes firefox 3.1 and trunk behave bad. seems that XQueryTree gives error:
<asac> The error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'. (Details: serial 1247 error_code 3 request_code 20 minor_code 0)
<asac> mvo: takes about 20 seconds to go away ... feels like it doesnt remove a not existing window instantly when proces goes away
<pitti> seb128: bwaaah, my stupidity
<pitti> seb128: will fix in a bit
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> seb128: I will do it this evening. Unfortunately, my company firewall prevents me to go to pidgin.im website (I wanted to follow the commits and to search through the bugtracker)
<seb128> didrocks: ok
<pitti> seb128: fixed locally in i386 retracer, restarted, committed to trunk
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: python-mechanized was fun :)
<mvo> asac: how can I reproduce this?
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: oh indeed; took me a while to figure it out, too
<kenvandine_wk> :)
<kenvandine_wk> makes me feel a little better :)
<kenvandine_wk> and your fix is of course better than mine
<kenvandine_wk> but i am glad i got as far as i did with it :)
<asac> mvo: install firefox-3.1 from universe should work
<asac> then run firefox-3.1
<asac> stop it
<asac> then start it again and see the error
<seb128> pitti: danke
<asac> mvo: 3.1 uses its own profile so you can safely use it in parallel
<mvo> asac: thanks, doing that now
<mvo> stop it as in click on "file/quit" ?
<mvo> or close it via the decoartions?
<asac> mvo: doesnt matter i think
<asac> mvo: just stop it regularly or even thorugh ctrl-c
<asac> mvo: i probably can trap the error and loop till it works, but that would be a bad hack and i dont know how long to loop ;) (1 minute?)
<mvo> asac: gehh, ff-3.1 is pretty heavy on io, brings my machine to a crawl here :/
<asac> mvo: interesting. consider to stop ffox 3 first ;)?
<asac> mvo: also ffox 3.1 copies your whole ffox 3.0 profile on first start. so if thats huge it might be the cp
<mvo> asac: yeah, thats it probably
<seb128> didrocks: http://download.gnome.org/sources/pangomm/2.24/pangomm-2.24.0.tar.gz is yours
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: libgtop is still waiting to be sponsored
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: i am anxious for feedback... see if i did things right :)
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: right, I've been swamped in other tasks sorry and now main is soft frozen for alpha6
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: I will let you know when I've a look later today or tomorrow
<kenvandine_wk> np
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: can i have another gnome pacakge to bump?
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: there is no so many updates right now, new GNOME due next week, you can do http://download.gnome.org/sources/libgda/3.99/libgda-3.99.13.tar.gz (and http://download.gnome.org/sources/libgdamm/3.99/libgdamm-3.99.13.tar.gz) if huats is not doing those already
<seb128> didrocks: do you know if huats is doing any ubuntu work atm or started on the libgda update?
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: ok, thx
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: do you know if the ekiga guys aim 3.2 or something for 2.26?
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: i don't know... they are usually off the gnome schedule
<seb128> we have 3.0 and there is some new 3.1 tarballs
<seb128> dunno if we should do the updates for jaunty
<seb128> can you try to figure about that?
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: sure
<seb128> thanks
<mvo> asac: hm, I can not reproduce it, I open/close it and its about as fast to open as before
<pitti> didrocks: ah, bug 340151 just got a patch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340151 in pidgin "ICQ protocol update [March 2009]" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340151
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: ^ I will give a try to the hardy and intrepid backports now, I've access to computer with those versions right now and nothing special to do due to the freeze
<asac> mvo: hmm
<asac> mvo: which version is it?
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti back
<pitti> seb128: you mean backports of the patch?
<asac> mvo: try to killall -KILL firefox-3.1 to stop it ... maybe that helps to reproduce it
<seb128> pitti: I mean sru updates with this changeset applied
<pitti> right
 * seb128 knows how to do a sru don't worry ;-)
<pitti> seb128: right, I thought you'd prepare *-backports
<seb128> no, I don't touch those
<seb128> I still consider backport as crack ;-)
<asac> mvo: if not i will have to check code. maybe you need multiple profiles or something to hit the XQueryTree code involved here
<asac> its arguably low prio. except that i fear this will happen on upstream builds when they release 3.1
<mvo> asac: right, not sure if I hit it or not, it takes some seconds to start, but strace shows it doing a lot of $stuff with sqlite
<asac> mvo: if it starts you dont hit the bug
<asac> mvo: it will just abort
<asac> e.g. symptoms are: you cannot start firefox for 20-40 seconds after stopping it
<asac> mvo: it will always bail out with the BadWindow error from above
<mvo> asac: aha, ok. no that did not happen
<asac> mvo: its not even 20-40 seconds. now it doesnt start at all anymore here ;) ... anyway. i will check code
<sivang> hi all
<sivang> is there anywhere to read about the current state of notification stuff and where help is needed?
<asac> sivang: what kind of help?
<sivang> asac: well, do you require any? I read sabdfl 's posts about new notification framework and he suggested there work is needed to put things in place. I'm curious to see if I can help and explore where.
<seb128> ask on #dx
<seb128> there is a wiki page about that
<sivang> hi seb128 ! thanks
<sivang> seb128: what is 'dx' ?
<seb128> desktop experience, the team working on those changes
<seb128> didrocks: there?
<didrocks> seb128: yep, not for too long, but there :)
<seb128> didrocks: I'm doing a testbuild on intrepid with the pidgin change pointed on the bug
<seb128> didrocks: I will let you know if that works if you still want to do the sru uploads
<didrocks> seb128: he basically backport the new version, what I have done, no?
<didrocks> ok, ok, there is a patch
<seb128> didrocks: no, there is one comment pointing an upstream changeset
<didrocks> seb128: yep I saw it now, keep me in touch, thanks :)
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> hum
<seb128> pitti:
<seb128> "    raise IOError, "The importance of this bug can't be edited, maybe because this bug is a duplicate of an other one""
<seb128> I guess the retracer will not pick that bug again?
 * seb128 rm lock
<seb128> didrocks: I can confirm that the change works on intrepid and apply cleanly
<didrocks> seb128: ok, do you want I do a clean package with it?
<seb128> didrocks: do you want to do it or should I just upload my version?
<pitti> seb128: huh, weird; if it gets stuck, please poke me
<seb128> pitti: no news since, seems to be working ;-)
<pitti> phew
<pitti> not much luck with apport recently..
<seb128> vuntz: there?
<mvo> asac: hm, the restart in postinst did not really help :/
<mvo> asac: I check a bit further, but its not enough of a workaround
<asac> mvo: when is the interface torn down now?
<didrocks> seb128: as you wish. I can handle it, but if it's just extra work for you, you can do it now :)
<mvo> asac: the ssh from the virtual machine stopped, I'm checking whats going on now
<asac> mvo: so the syslog hopefully stopped when this happened
<mvo> asac: yes, network interface is gone
<asac> mvo: plesae capture it before the iface comes up
<asac> mvo: the last log was not really informative about the reason, but maybe just because i failed to spot the time when things go wrong
<seb128> didrocks: when will you do it? I don't really care either way but that would be nice to get that uploaded today ;-)
<asac> seb128: how can i disable DEBUG for x-session-manager?
<asac> all my syslog is flooded with that now ;)
<seb128> asac: wait for 2.26 or rebuild it
<seb128> 2.26 is due next week
<asac> seb128: ok
<didrocks> seb128: let's say it's done at 6PM
<seb128> didrocks: ok excellent thanks
<didrocks> (sorry for the delay, I am in a meeting right now)
<mvo> asac: hm, the log looks interessting
<mvo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/129329/
<asac> let me look
<seb128> pitti: do you remember the specifics about f-spot import?
<asac> mvo: so does the time of the hal reappearing really match the time when hal postinst is run?
<seb128> pitti: nautilus is calling it using the .gvfs fuse path right now
<asac> mvo: or maybe something else triggers this?
<seb128> pitti: do we want to disable that and use the gphoto uri rather?
<pitti> seb128: I thought we already did that, because gvfs was so slow (especially with thumbnails)
<asac> mvo: i mean: reason 36 just means that the device has been removed. so hal probably doesnt have that device after coming up
<mvo> asac: hm
<asac> mvo: which probably will make us come back to the bogus lshal output with just 3 devices
<asac> as the root cause of the bug
<seb128> pitti: well it's currently using fuse in jaunty, I've a fix I just wanted to check with you before uploading
<pitti> seb128: the other day, David was reasoning about thumbnail support in gvfs
<pitti> if that's there now, why not
<pitti> seb128: I can't test it right now, I'm afraid; I gave my camera to my wife, and she's in Italy this week
<seb128> pitti: glib understand X-GIO-NoFuse keys in desktop files now
<asac> mvo: one theory would be that udev was unpacked before and then something triggers event registration
<pitti> seb128: what kind of magic does that do?
<seb128> pitti: I've just tested, adding that to the .desktop makes it work
<asac> mvo: and new udev needs new kernel or whatever. mysterious
<seb128> pitti: it just tells glib to not pass the fuse path when %u or %U is used
<pitti> seb128: "work" -> it supplies the gvfs path instead of the fuse path?
<pitti> ah, nice
<seb128> yes
<asac> mvo: for now i would really like to know if its hal that restarts hal at that time or something else ;)
<mvo> asac: you are right, its hal triggers that generate the restarts
<mvo> asac: at points where udev is unpacked but not configured
<pitti> mvo: oh, you are saying that some package installs an .fdi, and the hal package trigger is called at a point where hal isn't configured yet?
<pitti> that sounds very strange to me
<mvo> pitti: yes
<pitti> I thought triggers would run after all pckages are configured
<mvo> pitti: eh, I wanted to say at a point where udev is not configured
<pitti> hm, hal is configured, but not udev?
<mvo> during the last test I did lshal return really strange output in the middle of a upgrade
<pitti> but hal depends on udev...
<mvo> just 3 device
<pitti> mvo: if hal was not running during that time, then I think we can just fix the trigger to not restart hal if it isn't running
<pitti> the main part of the trigger is to delete the fdi cche
<pitti> cache
<mvo> pitti: hal is running at this point (the old version)
<mvo> the trouble seems to be that the restart causes it to get incorrect devices and then it thinks the network device disappared
<pitti> mvo: hm, I think I know too little about the origial problem to understand it properly
<mvo> pitti: we (asac and I) are in the middle of diagnosing it, there is no real understanding yet what the actual problem is :/
<pitti> mvo: but ideally, the trigger would be deferred util after all packages got configured
<mvo> pitti: but the issue at hand is that network manager kills network interfaces during a upgrade
<mvo> and we would like it not to do that (or if it does, for as short as possible)
<asac> mvo: sorry was on a call
<asac> mvo: so is it udev trigger?
<mvo> asac: no, hal trigger (old version)
<asac> mvo: oh. so its coming from the intrepid package? that sound bad
<asac> mvo: did you see which package runs the hal trigger thing?
<rickspencer3> pitti: our team meeting is too late for folks in  capetown
<pitti> rickspencer3: no problem
<asac> rickspencer3: capetown is in almost the same timezone that we are
<mvo> asac: no, but let me try a (crude) workaround
<asac> rickspencer3: at least i think they are just a week off
<asac> an hour ;)
<rickspencer3> asac: yeah, well, they have dinner meetings and such after the sprint
<asac> ok ;)
<asac> mvo: so you want to hack the hal init script?
<mvo> asac: just temporarely to see if that fixes the problem or triggers (haha) a new one
<vuntz> seb128: pong
<seb128> vuntz: hey
<seb128> vuntz: gnome-desktop-edit-item doesn't create +x desktop so launchers are unsecure according to nautilus standards
<seb128> vuntz: that's a known issue? will you fix for 2.26? do you want a bug?
<vuntz> seb128: that was unknown, but it should be fixed for 2.26, yes
<seb128> vuntz: do you want a bug? alex said you were supposed to work on that
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: tkamppeter: seb128: the desktop team meeting is scheduled for one hour and twenty-four minutes from now, right?
<rickspencer3> (we already changed to daylight savings time, and it scrambled my calendar a bit)
<seb128> rickspencer3: twenty-three minutes according to my clock
<seb128> ;-)
<asac> rickspencer3: i would think its scheduled for in 23 minutes
<asac> ack
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<asac> let me look in calendar
<pitti> ack
<seb128> 1h23min
<seb128> just to be clear
<rickspencer3> seb128: thanks
<seb128> np
<rickspencer3> actually 1h22min
<rickspencer3> :)
<seb128> heh
<vuntz> seb128: feel free to open a bug and make it a blocker
<pitti> 1630 UTC
<pitti> rickspencer3: ^
<seb128> vuntz: ok
<pitti> i. e. in 82 mins, yes
<rickspencer3> heh
<asac> ack 81 minutes :-P
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: oh... good point :)
<rickspencer3> pitti: seb128: thanks for catching and following up on the MI problems
<kenvandine_wk> i forgot that... i i can eat lunch on time :)
<seb128> rickspencer3: np
<rickspencer3> great work
<seb128> vuntz: gnome-desktop or gnome-panel bug?
<vuntz> seb128: panel
<seb128> pitti: ok, camera import working fine for me again in jaunty, one icon displayed only by gvfs and f-spot import correctly
<pitti> seb128: hurray
<mvo> excellent news :)
<tkamppeter> rickspencer3, yes, it is.
<mvo> asac: hrm, so I now deteted the (old) triggers file in my test upgrade, but this did not help, the same problem, just 2 devices
<asac> mvo: is udev unpacked by then?
<mvo> yes
<mvo> unpacked but not configured
<asac> mvo: i would guess its udev then
 * kenvandine_wk -> lunch
<asac> mvo: most likely hacked to death to tune boot time
<asac> mvo: grepping through udev: ./udev/udevd.c:			inotify_add_watch(inotify_fd, SYSCONFDIR "/udev/rules.d",
<asac> so probably the new rules cause issues when unpacked
<pitti> that's to load new rules
<pitti> but they only do something when a new device appears
<pitti> or changes
<asac> mvo: another idea would be to try to stop hal right in the beginning and then take care that it never comes up again until its finished?
<asac> i mean as long as hal doesnt reappear in this broken state all should be fine. i can use NM happily with hal stopped
<mvo> asac: hm, interessting idea, to just not let it restart in release upgrades
<asac> mvo: well. in the end i would like to find the root cause. something must trigger hal or udev
<asac> and we should prevent that
<seb128> pitti: the amd64 retracer crashed on the same "ups" bug you fixed in trunk and i386 some hours ago
<pitti> seb128: ok; I'll do an upload later today, and ensure it gets rolled out
<pitti> seb128: do you think it's urgent to fix it?
<pitti> I was too lazy to manually fix the chroot
<Amaranth> mesa needs to not be as good
<Amaranth> I liked it better when it didn't implement everything so software wouldn't think you've got hardware accel
<pitti> heh
<seb128> pitti: no
<seb128> pitti: the amd64 was running normally for days so there is no catchup to do on this one
<pitti> ok, what I thought
<cj> Amaranth: we're living in difficult times
<cj> nice to have a complete fallback, though :)
<cj> seb128: you know if y'all have found a candidate for the opengl position yet?  I see it's still open on the jobs page.  I'd sure like to have a job where I could hack on that stuff as a day job.  Weekends don't provide enough contiguous time to get much done...
<asac> pitti: err, since when does apport close bugs on its own?
<asac> 338851
<asac> AI ;)
<pitti> asac: it has done that for a couple of weeks already, for outdated reports
<pitti> I got lots of complaints of those reports being useless
<asac> pitti: well the one above was submitted my mvo a few days ago
<seb128> cj: no idea, talk to davidbarth about that
<cj> seb128: alrighty.  thanks.
<pitti> asac: well, stack trace is useless..
<pitti> asac: do you want apport to keep them open?
<pitti> asac: I can add a kind of "don't invalidate reports" whitelist
<asac> pitti: yeah. i think its ok in general. just wonder if i missed an annonucement about that or something (because i was confused that i couldnt find his bug anymore ;))
<seb128> asac: we crawl under incomplete crash bugs
<pitti> seb128: ITYM "drown" :)
<seb128> pitti: thanks ;-)
<asac> pitti: no no ... just close ;) for me crashes as bugs has always been kind of wrong ;)
<seb128> asac: the idea was to only keep those which are useful
<pitti> asac: *phew* :)
<asac> seb128: good idea and i am completely supportive
<seb128> good ;-)
<pitti> I tried to be nice in the close message
<asac> its just that i think some backtraces have some ?? in it for firefox
<pitti> but of course, a bot closing those bugs is always better than having it yourself
<pitti> less bad conscience :)
<pitti> asac: that's fine
<asac> and still seem to be correct. havent checked if the heuristic properly catches tem
<pitti> asac: it has three stages
<pitti> asac: "perfect" -> no ??
<pitti> asac: "useful" -> more than half of frames have function names
<pitti> asac: "useless" -> rest
<pitti> to be precise
<pitti>     def has_useful_stacktrace(self):
<pitti>         if len(unknown_fn) < 3:
<pitti>             return unknown_fn.count(True) == 0
<pitti>         return unknown_fn.count(True) <= len(unknown_fn)/2.
<Amaranth> cj: do you really have the source code from your a modeler you made in 1999?
<Amaranth> s/your//
<cj> Amaranth: yes, but I just moved all the servers.  I can put up a tarball if you want it
<asac> pitti: err. what does count(True) do?
<Amaranth> cj: nah, just impressed
<Amaranth> I would have tossed it
<Amaranth> or lost it
<cj> Amaranth: I'm pretty good about keeping track of that stuff.  I also have all of my email since then.
<rickspencer3> desktop team meeting in  1 minute!
 * cj takes position as fly on wall
<mvo> asac: so my crash report does not contain anything useful?
<mvo> hmm
<pitti> asac: the number of Trues in the unknown_fn list
<asac> mvo: seems not. you could try to retrace it manually locally
<seb128> mvo: versions might have changed between report and retracing ...
<pitti> asac: don't worry, that's implementation detail
<asac> mvo: in the same system
<pitti> asac: it says "if the stack trace is shorter than 3, all functions need to be known"
<asac> pitti: ah so unknown_fn is a list of booleans
<asac> ok
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-03-10
<ArneGoetje> Hi all
<pitti> asac: and if it's >= 3 and <= 5, at least half of them need to be known
<pitti> asac: right
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<pitti> asac:         unknown_fn = [f.startswith('??') for f in self['StacktraceTop'].splitlines()]
<rickspencer3> I think Riddell is traveling back from Nigeria today
<asac> pitti: yeah. thought unknown was a filtered list and not a boolean indiciation thing
<seb128> *** MEETING ***
<calc> hi
<rickspencer3> hi calc
<bryce_> hi
<tkamppeter> hi
<pitti> rickspencer3: wow, no other outstanding items? nice
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: ?
<rickspencer3> still having lunch :)
<rickspencer3> ready to go?
<asac> yes
<rickspencer3> from last meeting, there was only one action: ACTION: rickspencer3 to post ideas from last week to the marketing team's wiki page.
<rickspencer3> this is done
<rickspencer3> feel free to add more
<kenvandine> rickspencer3: i'm here
<rickspencer3> pitti: had a three agenda items, which I think were related
<pitti> right, but we discussed them with the DX team already
<asac> rickspencer3: where is the marketing wiki page again?
<rickspencer3> Indicator applet woes, MI bugs. I don't get any pidgin messages
<pitti> so, as a summary, the current state of MI leaves several things to be desired
<pitti> I'll convert the remaining ones to bug reports
<pitti> so from my POV we can skip this now
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> asac: internal wiki - https://wiki.canonical.com/Marketing/Launches/9.04/Messaging
<rickspencer3> moving on then
<asac> thx
<pitti> I wasn't sure what *should* happen for pidgin messages
<rickspencer3> 9.10 planning process
<rickspencer3> this is just an fyi
<rickspencer3> We (the platform team) are hosting a series of meetings with other canonical teams, called road map meetings. Some of you may be booked into one or two of them. There are 22 altogether. This will be very good fodder for UDS.
<rickspencer3> that's 22 for the desktop team! though some meetings are only 15 minutes
<pitti> 22 for the desktop team, right?
<rickspencer3> next item is all hands
 * pitti can contribute two
<rickspencer3> everyone has submitted a talk for all hands, right?
<seb128> 1 or 2 or 5 ;-)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3: i will today :)
<pitti> seb128: 5 hands?
<kenvandine> haha
<rickspencer3> a little zaphod beeblebrox action?
 * seb128 slaps pitti
<ArneGoetje> I did already
<rickspencer3> three hands?
<rickspencer3> asac: ?
<pitti> I have two now
<pitti> (talks)
<calc> rickspencer3: i need to send mine in still, any suggestions for what i should do (anyone)?
<seb128> rickspencer3: is that mandatory?
<asac> rickspencer3: me and mvo and brian are doing a talk.i think there was a miscommunication who should submit that
<seb128> the allhand talks
<asac> rickspencer3: as we found out today. so we will do that now ;)
<rickspencer3> seb128: this is one of the rare cases where I will say that something is mandatory
<pitti> calc: personally I'd be interested in an "on par" feature comparison between current MS Office and OO.o
<rickspencer3> mandatory to submit, obviously
<pitti> calc: and a pony :)
<rickspencer3> at least one
<calc> pitti: heh
<seb128> hum, I've no clue what to talk about
<mvo> seb128: efficient bug triage
<pitti> seb128: "how to deal with 2304823049320432 bugs every day" :)
<rickspencer3> calc: besides the pony, also I think many people may be interested in how OO is released, the deal with Sun and Go OO
 * pitti ^5s mvo
<calc> ok
<rickspencer3> seb128: yes, exactly
<mvo> seb128: crash diagnosinis, valgrind
<rickspencer3> what they said
<pitti> mvo: that's my talk already, though :)
<mvo> oh :)
<asac> pitti: you can do that with seb128 together
<asac> ;)
<seb128> pitti is already doing that?
<pitti> but I have 50% presentation and 50% discussion with audience
<mvo> seb128: valgrind is probably a good idea
<rickspencer3> you guys can team up, and show different ways of doing bug management
<pitti> that was my idea
<pitti> present how I handle them, collect experience from others
<pitti> and in the end sum it up in a "best practices" wiki page
<asac> i would appreciate to get pitti and seb128 on the stage in that talk, really
<seb128> I can do one on GNOME regular schedules and how we handle updates otherwise I guess
 * kenvandine makes a note to attend pitti's talk
<rickspencer3> calc: OO, and your job, are very important to the company and to our users, I think there would be a lot of interest in hearing what interests *you* about OO
<calc> ok
<rickspencer3> new deadline to submit is March 13th
<pitti> calc: or, "cool features unique to OO.o" perhaps?
 * rickspencer3 whip cracking noises
<calc> yea friday the 13th :)
<pitti> hehe
<kenvandine> nice
<rickspencer3> for those of you who have already submitted, the track leads are reviewing and will let us know what topics are accepted.
<rickspencer3> (I should create a whip cracking noises plugin for pidgin)
<rickspencer3> any more questions regarding all hands?
<rickspencer3> moving on then ...
<rickspencer3> release status
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus
<pitti> I don't really envy bryce_ ..
<rickspencer3> looks like our RC list has grown quite a bit :(
<bryce_> :-/
<pitti> anyway, I believe we won't be able to fix each and every X.org bug/regression, so we should think about fallback plans
<calc> i think we should demote 305790 unless someone knows how to backport just the code changes to fix jaxme
<pitti> rickspencer3: grown> partly my fault; I went through the jaunty/milestoned bugs and added proper assignees, and such
<calc> otherwise the new jaxme which uses maven will pull in a lot of other universe packages due to maven
<rickspencer3> pitti: ack - but that's very good to know what is really there
<pitti> calc: what would break in OO.o without jaxme?}
<pitti> rickspencer3: right
<rickspencer3> bryce_: is there anything we should be doing to help with x?
<calc> pitti: probably lots of stuff since it is a lower level dep, OOo doesn't use it directly aiui but through libdom4j-java (iirc)
<bryce_> rickspencer3: do you mean like helping report these bugs upstream?  That could help a lot
<pitti> calc: if it breaks something important, I'll connect with doko and try to help out
<asac> calc: what is jaxme?
<calc> asac: some sort of java xml compiler
<bryce_> most of the bugs on this list are already on progress, we're just waiting for someone external to finish doing fixes
<asac> calc: yeah. seems like its xml bindings
<kenvandine> calc: probably breaks the docs?
<calc> pitti: i think it would break search among other things
<pitti> calc: ugh, let's not then
<bryce_> hmm, 2328035  is not a real bug... is that a typo?
<calc> pitti: since libsaxonb-java -> libdom4j-java -> libjaxme-java
<pitti> bryce_: yeah, just trying to figure out the correct number; I saw it, but typoed
<calc> pitti: its so interconnected it might break just about all of OOo's java bits, heh
<bryce_> seems to be 328035
<calc> pitti: it also is depended on by libjaxen which in turn is by libxom-java, etc
<pitti> bryce_: it's bug 328035
<bryce_> ok, that one we're still waiting on further testing from steve
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328035 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "*** glibc detected *** free(): invalid next size (fast) for xf86Wakeup() call" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328035
<pitti> eek, it detected a glibc!
<seb128> lol
<calc> bryce_: i've seen 328035 again since last week but it seems much less common than in the past for some reason
<seb128> let's uninstall that and see if that fixes the bug ;-)
<rickspencer3> I'm detecting glibc right now
<bryce_> 267241 I need to set up a system and reproduce; I wrote a patch that I think fixes it, just need to test it to be sure
<seb128> bug #267241
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267241 in xorg-server "Xorg fails to start with more than one display adapter" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267241
<calc> well maybe not 328035 but the intel video crash on resume anyway
<pitti> bryce_: rocking
<rickspencer3> bryce_: sweet
<bryce_> rickspencer3: there is one bug I could use seb128's help on though
<seb128> which one?
<bryce_> give me a minute to locate it
<cj> I've got an intel video card in my laptop.  if you need someone to attempt a repro, I've been meaning to test out jaynty anyway.
<seb128> there is GNOME 2.26 due next week though
<seb128> so I expect to be busy a lot soon
<rickspencer3> cj: you should test out Jaunty ... while we are discussing bugs, it's actually in quite good shape imho
<rickspencer3> seb128: ack
<rickspencer3> while bryce_ is looking for that bug, may we move on to work items?
<calc> rickspencer3: the OOo gvfs bug with smb not saving appears to be ooo-build related, it works with sun version, so i filed a novell ooo-build bug about it and will look into the patches that might cause it
<pitti> seb128: I think kenvandine and I can help with the updates, and I with sponsoring
<bryce_> bug 67188 - which is actually a whole bunch of unrelated bugs, but we can't debug them because GNOME is hiding the error messages.  So seb128 I need your help solving #328980 first
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 67188 in mactel-support ""Error activating XKB configuration." - Requires manual xorg.conf editing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/67188
<rickspencer3> ug
<seb128> bryce_: should be easy enough to patch that redirect to null out no?
<seb128> let's talk about that after the meering
<seb128> meeting
<calc> rickspencer3: also caolan (redhat OOo) gave me a hint on what to do that might help make disabling gvfs entirely in OOo work via gvfs fuse
<bryce_> seb128: ok
<rickspencer3> calc: sweet
<bryce_> seb128: I do think it's easy, I am just up to my eyeballs an don't have time to work on it myself
<seb128> pitti: thanks, we have a good team of contributors nowadays so good part of the work is sponsoring indeed, help on that is appreciated ;-)
<seb128> bryce_: oh, known feeling ;-)
<seb128> but it should be easy to get one of those people running into the issue to do a rebuild to get debug informations
<rickspencer3> calc: I think it might help for you to go over your ideas with a colleague before you dive in. Sometimes a sanity check can really help
<bryce_> rickspencer3: also I'm waiting on feedback from asac on one of the bugs he reported that I put in a fix for last week.  I'd love to just get his thumb's up so I can upload the fix.
<calc> rickspencer3: yea seb128 might know something about the fix caolan mentioned :)
<asac> bryce_: the xhost thing?
<pitti> calc: is the gvfs fuse daemon working for you, in general? or is that the problem?
<pitti> calc: I'm asking because it wasn't working for me either, and it took me a bit to find out why
<asac> bryce_: thumbs up. and no, i really dont think we need to enable tcp
<bryce_> asac: yep
<bryce_> asac: great thanks.
<calc> pitti: fuse works but (i think) i need to convince the file dialog to give OOo the local url instead of the remote uri to the file
<asac> bryce_: if you want me to verify the fix in practice wait till tomorrow. but i can check that once it arrives here imo
<seb128> calc: I have difficulties to parse your " that might help make disabling gvfs entirely in OOo work via gvfs fuse"
<calc> pitti: ie saving to ~/.gvfs/foo inside OOo works, but clicking the left side gvfs mount does not
<calc> seb128: i tried disabling gvfs in OOo and have it fall back to using fuse support only, but that doesn't work since it appears it is giving remote uri's to internal OOo via its file dialog still
<seb128> calc: does ooffice tries to use gvfs uris or does it rely on the fuse mounts?
<calc> seb128: caolan mentioned gtk_file_chooser_set_local_only might make it use the fuse urls
<seb128> right
<calc> if that does work i just need to determine where to stick that line :)
<calc> i just got that email this morning so haven't had a chance to dig around in it yet
 * kenvandine has a crashy desktop he needs to collect info for and file a bug
<kenvandine> hard lock right before the meeting started
<calc> i think relying on fuse would be much better than trying to use the gvfs/gio support in OOo anyway since it appears to be very buggy in general
<seb128> do you switch users or use guest session?
<asac> kenvandine: like the mouse worked, but was in kind of "select" text mode?
<kenvandine> not that bug
<asac> k
<kenvandine> i have seen that too
<kenvandine> seb128: and when i switch users Xorg crashes
<rickspencer3> so, good discussion, and actions to take out of the bug conversation?
<seb128> calc: gvfs is not that buggy, the ooffice use of it might be
<kenvandine> known bugs
<calc> seb128: yea sorry if that parsed wrong, the gvfs/gio support in OOo is the buggy bit
<pitti> calc: *nod*
<calc> i think i got the parts of gvfs fuse that were causing problems for OOo resolved with gvfs 1.1.8
<rickspencer3> is someone going to try to get more debugging info for bug 67188?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 67188 in mactel-support ""Error activating XKB configuration." - Requires manual xorg.conf editing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/67188
<seb128> calc: ok good so let's do that
<asac> rickspencer3: bryce_ talked about that above
<seb128> rickspencer3: I will discuss that was bryce_ after the meeting
<rickspencer3> asac: yeah, but I didn't see an action
<bryce_> asac: your xauth fix is uploaded now
<rickspencer3> seb128: ok
<calc> seb128: yep will do, just need to patch it to see fuse urls and then it will be good to go :)
<asac> bryce_: thanks. i will check the hostname changes toomrrow
<rickspencer3> ACTION : seb128 and bryce_ to work on getting more debugging info for bug 67188
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 67188 in mactel-support ""Error activating XKB configuration." - Requires manual xorg.conf editing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/67188
<rickspencer3> shall we move on to the work items?
<asac> yes. please.
<seb128> yes
<calc> yes
<kenvandine> yup
<rickspencer3> pitti: shall I set these as "done", "postponed"?
<rickspencer3> pitti:Advice Dx Team Regarding where to store assets such as icon:not started pitti:Advice Dx Team Regarding “Do not disturb systems”:not started
<rickspencer3> pitti:Advice Dx Team Regarding where to store assets such as icon:not started
<rickspencer3> pitti:Advice Dx Team Regarding where to store assets such as icon:not started pitti:Advice Dx Team Regarding “Do not disturb systems”:not started
<rickspencer3> sorry :P
<rickspencer3> there are two in any case
<pitti> rickspencer3: I still want to talk to ted about those
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> Riddell is not here, so we'll have to skip his for now
<rickspencer3> bryce_: should this be postponed? bryce:Support the Dx team by consulting and helping with low level packages.:blocked
<bryce_> rickspencer3: honestly I don't know what that task is
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> ok
<bryce_> rickspencer3: as far as I know, I have nothing to do there, so mark it done?
<rickspencer3> bryce_: I think the Dx team wanted help with something, so I'll follow up with them and make sure they are good
<bryce_> I'm of course happy to help if they need it, but they've not asked for anything
<rickspencer3> pitti: this should be postponed: pitti:Refactor packages and build system to support moving help files to language packs:blocked
<rickspencer3> asac:Adobe Flash in partner repository with apturl:started
<rickspencer3> when should that be "done"?
<pitti> rickspencer3: ack
<rickspencer3> bryce_: should these be postponed?
<asac> rickspencer3: we have to do the next step this week. luckily its not really a freeze thing because the technology is already in
<rickspencer3> bryce:Create X Historical Package Pages:started
<rickspencer3> bryce:Create X Smoke Tests:started
<rickspencer3> asac: ack
<rickspencer3> in general, I think we are in great shape
<rickspencer3> except for Kubuntu, many of the remaining items are almost done, trivial, or aren't critical for Jaunty
<bryce_> rickspencer3: okay.  I'd like to get them off the list though.  I just can't seem to find a good solid week or two to work on them.
<rickspencer3> bryce_: n/p
<calc> pitti: the libxom-java and libjaxme-java as mentioned before probably need doko to examine them, would you like me to ping him about the issues or do you want to?
<calc> pitti: the libxom-java case seems to be it fails on buildds but not on developer machines due to a resources issue of some sort
<rickspencer3> they don't really block Jaunty, right? So we can just postpone them and you can pick them up later
<rickspencer3> everyone sent an activity report, so thanks for that
<bryce_> they don't block jaunty; neither actually go into ubuntu, they're just test stuff
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<pitti> calc: you have more context about what's needed, so if you could?
<bryce_> like documentation, test stuff is always the last thing to get done ;-)
<calc> pitti: ok
<asac> rickspencer3: last cylcle the roundtable calls not always had an agenda
<asac> rickspencer3: i even had one call where all parties didnt know who wanted that call ;)
<rickspencer3> asac: ack
<rickspencer3> this should be significantly improved this time around
<rickspencer3> we have a template and everything :) !
<asac> rickspencer3: would be good if any invite has a clearly marked leader who takes responsibility for the agenda too
<asac> rickspencer3: great.
<rickspencer3> asac: that's already covered. mdz sent everyone a list of their responsibilities
<rickspencer3> of course, you can't guarantee everyone actually fulfills the expectations, but none the less ...
<pitti> calc: let's disuss that in the MIR bug, and I'll poke doko about it
<asac> sure
<rickspencer3> one last word
<pitti> calc: I'm subscribed; so please just summarize the current situation there
<rickspencer3> I know that everyone is working very hard right now ...
<rickspencer3> but I can tell you from where I am sitting, it is paying off
<kenvandine> ;)
<seb128> rickspencer3: thanks ;-)
<calc> pitti: ok
<rickspencer3> I think Jaunty is going to be a really solid release and really mean a lot to our users
<seb128> +1
<pitti> \o/
<rickspencer3> I know they will appreciate the extra attention to quality this release, and there are some cool new features
<pitti> fix...more...bugz
<bryce_> I hope so, so far it seems like just an endless stream of bugs
<rickspencer3> hehe
<seb128> I'm pretty happy how things shaped this cycle, upstream codebase didn't change too much and the focus on fixing has been good
<pitti> btw, we should get an update to http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/jaunty-fixes-report.html
<pitti> it's pretty old now
<kenvandine> bryce_: that is always the case for Xorg :)
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: do you know anything about X?
<bryce_> kenvandine: indeedy
<kenvandine> rickspencer3: not enough
<pitti> kenvandine: run!
<rickspencer3> I think we should all try to peel off an hour or two over the next week and see if there is some little thing we can do to help bryce_ out
<bryce_> lol
<kenvandine> best i can do is help test bugs and report them
<asac> so even more bugs ;)
<kenvandine> yup :)
<kenvandine> and maintain packages
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: that helps, actually
<kenvandine> xorg hurts me
<bryce_> getting backtraces on any crash or hang you've reported would help a lot.  Or even just assisting with bug triage in any of the X packages would be quite welcomed.
<kenvandine> rickspencer3: yup...  i know
<rickspencer3> so does testing out bugs as they get fixed, etc...
<kenvandine> bryce_: jaunty is also stressing Xorg more... enabling compiz by default
<pitti> and if you file a bug, file it upstream as well, and link it
<kenvandine> so uncovering more crap i bet
<kenvandine> sure
<asac> bryce_: is UXA off the table for this cycle or do you want me to keep using it (its broken since yesterday)
<pitti> everyone here needs a bugzilla.{freedesktop,gnome}.org account anyway
<kenvandine> asac: broken?
<kenvandine> working here
<kenvandine> UXA makes my box usable
<asac> kenvandine: its not usable with compiz ... slow
<kenvandine> pitti: got mine :)
<rickspencer3> meeting adjourned?
<bryce_> a lot of X bugs we're stuck because we don't have good debug and/or testing info.  I've got some troubleshooting guides at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting that can help guide you to get deeper info.
<kenvandine> asac: fast as hell here
<kenvandine> bryce_: thx
<bryce_> rickspencer3: thanks
<asac> kenvandine: it worked all the time. bug upgrade from yesterday night killed it
<kenvandine> rickspencer3: yeah
<asac> kenvandine: have you upgraded today?
<rickspencer3> thanks all
<kenvandine> asac: hummm
 * kenvandine checks
<asac> thanks all
<ArneGoetje> thanks
<pitti> thanks all
<rickspencer3> seb128: talk to you in 16 minutes
<seb128> rickspencer3: indeed
<kenvandine> asac: no i haven't.... asac is it confirmed it is broken for everyone?
<rickspencer3> g'night ArneGoetje, talk to you in the morning
<seb128> thanks everybody
 * kenvandine is scared to break his desktop more :)
<asac> kenvandine: i dont think that many upgrade three times a day ;)
<calc> pitti: updated the bug report
<kenvandine> asac: got a bug number?
<kenvandine> i can verify :)
<bryce_> asac: I built a new -intel last night which purports to fix a lot of UXA bugs, but had to wait for the libdrm I did yesterday to get to the mirrors.  But now we're in freeze so need to check with steve before uploading it
<asac> kenvandine: no. i didnt want to bother bryce_ before asking if UXA is really something we want to work on this cycle
<bryce_> asac: anyway, so I dunno if UXA is this is going to make UXA stable enough to consider, so your continued testing would be very appreciated
<kenvandine> ok, only breaks uxa
<asac> bryce_: well. so you say the problem might be because its out of sycn?
<asac> bryce_: if so we should open bug and mark it as release critical
<pitti> calc: thanks
<kenvandine> bryce_: got something I can install locally if it breaks for me?
<asac> bryce_: which should give enough reason to bring stuff in sync again
<pitti> bryce_: I'm happy to test it, but I have some serious gripes about doing the switch in Jaunty..
<cj> compiz is enabled by default?  Does there exist a 'minimum requiement' specification for Jaunty?
<asac> kenvandine: does EXA not work for me?
<asac> kenvandine: for me it didnt work in the past, but today it worked (luckily)
 * calc bbl, lunch
<asac> kenvandine: s/for me/for you/
<kenvandine> asac: it was slow for me
<asac> damn. you know what i mean
<asac> kenvandine:yeah. but its still usable so you shouldnt be scared to upgrade ;)
<kenvandine> not really usable :)
<kenvandine> really really slow
<asac> hmm .. probably it was just flipped then ;)
<bryce_> pitti: yeah I don't really want to do the switch in jaunty either.  But upstream is putting 100% bug fixing attention into UXA, and round about 0% in EXA, so we're standing on a crumbling ledge and need to jump at some point...
<kenvandine> like over a minute to render the app switcher
<asac> bryce_: so where can i get the package?
<asac> bryce_: to test if it fixes UXA for me
<pitti> bryce_: I guess we can upload the bug fixes either way, it's just a question of the default, right?
<bryce_> asac: I'll have it later today; I need to rebuild it with the libdrm dependency
<pitti> bryce_: since we are in a6 freeze, perhaps upload to your PPA and send out a CFT?
<bryce_> pitti: that's was I was planning
<pitti> \o/
<kenvandine> bryce_: great
 * kenvandine updates/breaks his box :)
<pitti> bryce_: I guess the default is for the entire driver, it's not model or model range or chipset specific?
<pitti> bryce_: I. e. can we say "enable it on 945, but not on the 845"?
<asac> i guess this would be a similar effort as deciding whether we want compositing in metacity or not
<pitti> yeah, whitelisting based on testing
<bryce_> pitti: well, the easiest change to make is all or nothing
<pitti> bryce_: right
<pitti> bryce_: so in intrepid it was XAA across the board, right?
<bryce_> pitti: however of course you can always put in whatever you want int he code to whitelist/blacklist specific pci ids, chip families, etc.
<pitti> bryce_: oh, hang on, that's still per-driver, or for all drivers?
<asac> pitti: EXA for intel i would think in intrepid
<bryce_> however in the case of UXA we never saw good correlation of it works for 965 but not 915 for instance - there were failures being reported across the board on all chipsets
<pitti> didn't we have the "enable EXA" spec for jaunty?
<pitti> bryce_: ah, so e. g. the artifacts with compiz happened on all chipsets?
<bryce_> pitti: UXA is specific to -intel; it is not appropriate for any other driver
<pitti> bryce_: any idea how that relates to bug 304871?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304871
<pitti> bryce_: i. e. will older chips be even worse off with UXA?
<bryce_> pitti: one of the design assumptions for UXA is that the video memory and the system memory are physically shared - which is only true for on-board integrated video cards; so for video drivers that are used with discrete cards (nvidia, ati, etc.) that assumption doesn't hold, so UXA wouldn't be usable on them
<bryce_> pitti: the enable EXA spec was for -ati
<bryce_> pitti: purportedly the UXA changes would fix that BO front buffer bug
<pitti> oh!
<bryce_> pitti: however in testing it was found it didn't solve the problem as upstream had said it would
<pitti> un-oh!
<bryce_> but there are tons of BO fixes in the 2.6.3 changelog, so maybe...
<bryce_> I am coming not to trust the -intel upstream quite so readily though ;-)
<pitti> bryce_: would be curious if the crack-of-the-day UXA would fix chips that the more solid EXA obsoleted..
<bryce_> you mean 8xx?  don't hold your breath
<cj> bryce_: will a GM965/GL960 suffice as a repro card for bug 328035?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328035 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "*** glibc detected *** free(): invalid next size (fast) for xf86Wakeup() call" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328035
<cj> also, I may not be able to get this laptop to sleep/wakeup...
<bryce_> cj: maybe
<cj> any way to fake a wakeup?
<bryce_> cj: it may be particular to the lenovo's 965 specifically
<bryce_> cj: that I don't know
<bryce_> cj: but you should report suspend/resume troubles to the kernel team.  There's a test script out now for those kinds of issues.
<cj> this is a sony vgn cr520e.. I'll post a lspci dump in a moment...
<cj> oh?  do they have a channel on freenode?
<bryce_> cj: you mean like #ubuntu-kernel?
<cj> yeah, something like that :)
<bryce_> ;-)
<pitti> cj: why fake a wakeup? neither suspend nor hibernate works for you?
<cj> pitti: da
<cj> pitti: it's been a while since I tried it... I'm dist-upgrading to jaunty as we type, so I'll give it a go when that finishes...
<bryce_> I've just uploaded the new intel 2.6.3 to my ppa
<bryce_> I'll put out an email to #ubuntu-x once it's finished building
<asac> bryce_: what is your ppa? ~bryce?
<asac> or with last name too?
<bryce_> ~bryceharrington
<asac> k
<asac> i will check that tomorrow. today is almost done
<crevette> didrocks: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/337911 updated
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 337911 in nautilus-sendto-universe "New upstream version (1.1.2)" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<didrocks> crevette: I finish a build on dapper first and I am up to you :)
<didrocks> crevette: is it the file you uploaded http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23727032/nautilus-sendto_1.1.2-0ubuntu1.diff.gz ?
<seb128> pitti: can you look at accept pidgin srus?
<didrocks> seb128: I can upload gaim for hardy right now. Do you have something to test it?
<seb128> didrocks: dapper you mean?
<crevette> didrocks: no
<didrocks> seb128: oupsss, sorry, dapper yes
<seb128> no
<crevette> didrocks: my changelog has just changelog related to nautilus-sendto-universe
<didrocks> crevette: strange, I see that in your comment :/
<crevette> I admit I didn't check the file before uploading
<crevette> letme check
<didrocks> seb128: I upload it in everycase and for someone to test it with an ICQ account?
<seb128> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> crevette: last time, it was the same: it seems you uploaded nautilus-sendto and not nautilus-sendto-universe
<didrocks> seb128: isn't better that I add the gaim package to the bug, instead of pidgin one, for automatic closure?
<crevette> didrocks: okay, I uploaded the wrong one :)
<seb128> didrocks: yes indeed
<didrocks> crevette: twice :p not do a third one ;)
<crevette> okay done
<didrocks> seb128: it recreates all candidates /o\ I have to invalidate some :)
<seb128> yes
<crevette> for nemiver, is the changelog can be like http://dpaste.com/12031/ or should I remove reference of GNOME bugs
<didrocks> crevette: fixe minute ;)
<didrocks> five*
<cj> didrocks: that's much better than "/me ducks"
<didrocks> cj: :)
<didrocks> ok, crevette let's have a look
<didrocks> crevette: all depends fo the readibility, I usually remove them and nobody killed me (apparently ;))
<didrocks> of*
<crevette> didrocks: yeah, I have mixed feelings, let's remove them
<didrocks> crevette: the important thing is that you check there are not taken as launchpad bugs (so, listed in .changes file when building your source package)
<crevette> yeah :)
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128. i just saw someone reported a gnome-session bug describing what tedg was experiencing a few days ago (vino-server continually spawning). do you think that is actually a gnome-session bug?
<chrisccoulson> bug 340515 fyi
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340515 in gnome-session "Consumes all CPU, logs a lot of output" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340515
<seb128> chrisccoulson: is vino-server crashing?
<chrisccoulson> not sure, i suppose i should find out. i wasn't sure if tedg had understood why it was happening
<crevette> didrocks: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/337914 is updated as well
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 337914 in nemiver "Upgrade to version 0.6.5" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<pitti> seb128: sure
<seb128> pitti: danke
<seb128> chrisccoulson: did you send the gnome-desktop-edit-item bug upstream btw?
<chrisccoulson> its done
<seb128> thanks
<chrisccoulson> ii was confused at first as i wasn't sure what gnome-panel had to do with it. i worked it out in the end though ;)
<pitti> seb128: hardy and intrepid accepted; I don't see a dapper and gutsy upload?
<seb128> pitti: do we care about gutsy?
<seb128> pitti: there is a debdiff for gaim dapper on the bug but nobody has a dapper install around to build and test it apparently
<pitti> seb128: oh, I'll sponsor dapper then, I have a dapper chroot
<seb128> ETOOMANYSUPPORTEDVERSIONS
<seb128> pitti: danke
<pitti> seb128: I think we should still update gutsy, it has another month to live, and the backport is probably trivial
<seb128> right
<seb128> I've no gutsy install either
<pitti> neither have I, I'm afraid, but I can bootstrap one
<seb128> pitti: let's source build on an another and upload to proposed
<pitti> "on an another"?
<seb128> pitti: I doubt many users will complain about gutsy-proposed
<seb128> +ubuntu version
<pitti> ah, right
<seb128> if the patch apply cleanly no need to test build on gutsy
<pitti> seb128: I'll test didrocks's gaim update on dapper, since it's untested
<seb128> just do a source upload, let's the buildd do that
<seb128> pitti: thanks
<pitti> seb128: I agree, we can test the -propsoed .debs
<pitti> seb128: they should work on hardy, too
<didrocks> pitti & seb128 : thanks a lot. If I can do anything (no, I won't search for my deprecated icq account :))
<pitti> I actively use ICQ, so I can test dapper
<pitti> seb128: do you have an icq account?
<pitti> or anyone else here?
<didrocks> pitti: great ;) I must advocate I dropped everything for jabber
<seb128> pitti: yes
<seb128> pitti: not on jabber?
<pitti> seb128: well, we are testing ICQ here :)
<pitti> seb128: I just stopped pidgin to start gaim
 * pitti currently configures his account
<pitti> hm, I can log into ICQ just fine with current dapper's gaim
<pitti> seb128: I am 135336116, can you please ping me?
<crevette> is ICQ still one of the top IM protocol ? it was when I was young, let say 12 years ago
 * crevette did use ICQ for a while, and has not use it since few years
<pitti> crevette: nowadays a lot of my friends are using skype (I don't), but it's still fairly popular here, yes
<pitti> I'm mainly using it because they do :)
<crevette> XMPP for the win
<pitti> works fine for me
<pitti> just talking to a friend
<pitti> tsk, how can a 3 year old client still work and a 0.5 year old not?
<didrocks> pitti: the parameters have changed
<pitti> didrocks: right, I know
<pitti> didrocks: but the current dapper version (not your patched one) works just fine
<didrocks> pitti: apparently old protocol continues working :)
<seb128> pitti: I added you but you are not online? or didn't add me?
<pitti> seb128: you don't appear in my list either
<pitti> ah, there you come
<seb128> ok, that works!
<seb128> ok, I've to go for dinner, bbl
<didrocks> seb128: have a nice dinner!
<seb128> thanks, you too
<didrocks> crevette: nautilus-sendto-universe seems good (build and install). I upload it right now
<cj> eep.  ctrl-alt-backspace broke!
<pitti> cj: s/broke/was disabled/
<cj> pitti: okay.  I can see the argument for that.  *sigh*
<cj> how do I toggle that?
<cj> it probably breaks some apps, doesn't it?
<pitti> cj: install dontzap, it has a scrpit; or modify xorg.conf manually
<crevette> didrocks: danke
<cj> is my proxy doing something weird?  I'm getting a bad sig for dists/jaunty/Release (40976eaf437d05b5)
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: ekiga 3.2 is planned for next week
<pitti> we don't even have 3.1 yet..
<dobey> did icon-naming-utils 0.8.90 get pulled in yet?
<kenvandine_wk> pitti:  i know, 3.1 is a devel release and seb128 was wanting to know if 3.2 would come out with gnome 2.26
<kenvandine_wk> before we thought about updating it
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: did we really want to update libgda from 3.0.2 to 3.99.13?
<kenvandine_wk> that is a major bump
<kenvandine_wk> 3755 lines in the Changelog
<cj> oooh, hibernate seems to work...
<cj> however, resume does not...
<kenvandine_wk> cj: then hibernate doesn't sound so useful :)
<cj> kenvandine_wk: I'll agree with you :)
<cj> but the little light on the bottom of my computer does its flashy thing during hibernate...
<cj> which may be considered "useful" by some.  probably those in marketing...
<kenvandine_wk> hehe
<crevette> kenvandine: 3.99.13 is a pre-version for 4.0 so It's seems risky
<kenvandine_wk> crevette: exactly
<kenvandine_wk> but if 4.0 will be part of 2.26... maybe
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: if we want it, then we should package the devel release sooner rather than later
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: I still remember the pain we had with the upgrade to 3.0
<pitti> in one major step that took a lot of time, and broke a lot
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: yeah, just want to check with seb128 before i spend a ton of time on it
<crevette> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/devel-announce-list/2009-January/msg00006.html
<crevette> ligda is in, but there is no decision on the version
<seb128> kenvandine_wk:
<seb128> $ apt-cache showsrc libgda4 | grep Version
<seb128> Version: 3.99.11-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine_wk> oh
<kenvandine_wk> doh
<kenvandine_wk> i didn't see that :)
<seb128> kenvandine_wk, pitti: before beta seems the right time to update ekiga if we want to do it
<pitti> right
<pitti> we should track their dev releases as we track GNOME's
<seb128> ETOOMUCHTODOANDNOINTEREST but right ;-)
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: ekiga is one of those unchartered^Wunmaintained corners of the GNOME desktop, that I was talking about
<seb128> if somebody wants to do the updates that would be nice
<pitti> seb128: if only we had another GNOME maintainer...
<pitti> :)
<seb128> pitti: ;-)
<pitti> March 16!
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: for the record, preparing pidgin/gutsy right now
<seb128> pitti: thanks
<didrocks> pitti: ok, thanks :)
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: want me to take ekiga and it's deps too?
<pitti> didrocks: I just apply your debdiff to the gutsy version
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: if you have time, and it interests you, sure
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: I'm happy to test it again with you :)
<didrocks> crevette: uploaded, thanks, please, check my comments on minor issues on bug #337914
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337914 in nemiver "Upgrade to version 0.6.5" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337914
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: last time wasn't very successful :)
<didrocks> pitti: you cheated :p
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: i have a few things in front of it in queue :)
<kenvandine_wk> but i can do it when i have time
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: would be nice!
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: opal and ptlib probably need to be update too right?
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: also, what about libgdamm?  is there a 3.99 package for it?
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: yes
<kenvandine_wk> always do
<kenvandine_wk> :/
 * kenvandine_wk actually hates that stack... but knows it pretty well :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: I don't think so for libgdamm and no hurry I don't think anything use it right now
<kenvandine_wk> ok
 * kenvandine_wk ditches that one for now :)
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: do libgda and ekiga stack first we will see about that later
<crevette> didrocks: okay thanks a lot for the fixes
<didrocks> I am going to have my lunch now, bbl
<didrocks> crevette: you're welcome :)
<mvo> didrocks: a late lunch :)
<mvo> bon appetite
<seb128> didrocks: dinner you mean right?
<didrocks> mvo: thanks
<didrocks> seb128: hum, considering I didn't have the time at work to have my lunch, technically… :)
<seb128> didrocks: enjoy anyway ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: thanks ;)
<seb128> bbl
<seb128> pitti: still aorund?
<seb128> around
<seb128> pitti: do you know why bug #340508 has been cleaned?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340508 in gnome-control-center "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__BOXED()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340508
<seb128> pitti: I've seen several bugs that I know to be duplicated cleaned today
<seb128> pitti: I'm wondering if there is an apport or retracer bug somewhere there
<seb128> pitti: those have not been tagged as retracing failed and no comment has been added
<pochu> seb128_: hi, do you have time for some sponsorship? I need a libproxy upload for bug 314945 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314945 in libproxy "MainInclusionReport for libproxy" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314945
<pochu> the package is at http://emilio.pozuelo.org/~deb/libproxy_0.2.3-2~jaunty1.dsc
<seb128_> pochu: could you fix the version to be a normal one and not ~jaunty?
<pochu> seb128_: sure thing
<seb128_> thanks
<pochu> seb128_: can I base it in the Debian package? It's basically a fake-sync
<pochu> i.e. just add a -0ubuntu2 entry
<seb128_> pochu: why do you need to fake sync it rather than real sync?
<pochu> seb128_: it's in NEW :(
<seb128_> ah ok, yeah sure then
<pochu> and I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for it to be processed...
<pochu> :)
<pochu> actually it has to be -0ubuntu4, since we have ubuntu3 in the archive ;)
<pochu> seb128_: ok, this should be fine: http://emilio.pozuelo.org/~deb/libproxy_0.2.3-0ubuntu4.dsc
<pochu> who should I ask for a UI freeze exception? slangasek?
<pochu> (it's about one of the "check for notification capabilities" patch)
<seb128_> what UI do you want to change?
<seb128_> which one?
<pochu> liferea
<seb128_> libproxy uploaded
<pochu> cool, thanks :-)
<pochu> that should make slangasek happy
<pochu> I could ask for a freeze in exchange for that
<seb128_> yeah, you can try asking steve, he will tell you what to do if that's not right ;-)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: ping
<pochu> seb128_: ok, thanks!
<didrocks> seb128: I almost forget gnome-netstatus :) it's ready when the soft freeze will be ended. bug #340775
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340775 in gnome-netstatus "Please sponsor gnome-netstatus 2.26.0 to jaunty" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340775
<seb128> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> you're welcome
<seb128> didrocks: you still have pangomm on your todo right? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: when did you give me pangomm ? Looking at my backlog…
<seb128> didrocks: I though I did this afternoon
<seb128> didrocks: but maybe I meant to and I didn't
<didrocks> seb128: not sure. Or maybe I was afk and working :)
<didrocks> it happens sometimes ;)
<seb128> didrocks: let's try again, do want to update pangomm tomorrow ? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: "Oh yeah, for sure ;)"
<seb128> cool
<seb128> no hurry with the freeze
<seb128> and it's probably a good time to watch some TV or something before going to bed
<didrocks> seb128: yes, just before GNOME release :)
<seb128> indeed!
<didrocks> when exactly is it scheduled, btw?
<seb128> be ready for 2.26 soon ;-)
<seb128> tarballs due next monday for 2.26
<didrocks> ok, I will be available at the end of the day :)
<didrocks> and then, everyday :D
<didrocks> (on vacations)
<seb128> didrocks: oh, cool ;-)
<seb128> you took holidays to package GNOME 2.26? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: didn't know it? ;)
<didrocks> more seriously, some days away from my job will be great for my health :)
<seb128> you should take some days away from the computer too
<seb128> sometimes it's good to do a real break ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: hum, yeah, but ubuntu-fr + gchildcare project + my book to update + ubuntu lessons to prepare for ORSYS…
<didrocks> well, I plan more to take some break just after UDS ;)
<seb128> utch
<seb128> good luck then ;-)
<seb128> yeah, good plan, it will be sunny there and almost summer
<seb128> better plan for a break away from computers
<didrocks> it's just a question of right scheduler algorithm :)
<didrocks> seb128: yes, I will! You too, I imagine?
<seb128> I didn't decide yet but I will for sure take some holidays during summer
<seb128> after uds, after GUADEC ... not sure yet
<didrocks> that should be a good plan :)
<didrocks> hum, time to have some rest so ^^
<seb128> 'night didrocks
<didrocks> thanks, have a good night too!
<seb128> thanks!
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-03-11
<JDStone> when a friend of mine unplugs his power adapter from his laptop, it goes into standby, any ideas?
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> pitti & mvo : morning o/
<mvo> hey didrocks
<pitti> hey didrocks
 * Amaranth tries again here
<Amaranth> $ ls -lh /var/log/syslog
<Amaranth> -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 329M 2009-03-11 02:50 /var/log/syslog
<Amaranth> pulseaudio can stop DoS'ing me now
<pitti> ^  see #ubuntu-devel
<pitti> seb128: bonjour
<seb128> hello pitti
<pitti> seb128: I looked at the log for bug 340508
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340508 in gnome-control-center "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__BOXED() (dup-of: 274915)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340508
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274915 in gnome-control-center "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in pango_shape()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274915
<pitti> seb128: "Report is a duplicate of #329289 (not fixed yet)"
<pitti> seb128: I guess marking as duplicate failed because the alleged master bug is also a duplicate
<pitti> seb128: I thought I fixed that a while, but it seems that something broke there
<seb128> pitti: wasn't it supposed to follow the chain of duplicates?
<pitti> s/a while/& ago/
<seb128> slomo: hey, let me know when you are around to talk about this gst bug ;-)
<seb128> slomo: new bug for you
<seb128> slomo: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/340800
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 340800 in totem "totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in realloc()" [Medium,Incomplete]
<seb128> ups
<seb128> slomo: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=574898
<ubottu> Gnome bug 574898 in don't know "totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in realloc()" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> slomo: this one has a debug stacktrace with gst-ffmpeg rebuilt to not use the system copy
<seb128> slomo: I'm looking at getting infos for the other one, you don't get the "WARNING **: Failed to retrieve channel layout from caps." either
<slomo> i'll take a look
<slomo> that warning is not a problem though
<seb128> slomo: in fact those have the same stacktrace
<seb128> slomo: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=574870 updated too
<ubottu> Gnome bug 574870 in don't know "totem-gstreamer crashed with SIGSEGV in memset()" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> slomo: we get a lot of similar crashers in jaunty, I reassigned 15 at least this week, sirestart says those are rather gst-ffmpeg bugs than ffmpeg since ffplay doesn't have the issue
<slomo> yeah, looks familiar... could you retry with gst-ffmpeg from debian/unstable? at least the aac bug is fixed there, the memset() one probably too
<seb128> slomo: the one uploaded yesterday? I synced whatever was current some days ago
<seb128> slomo: trying
<seb128> slomo: btw should be sync the new gst-plugins-ugly version? ;-)
<slomo> yes, the one i've uploaded yesterday
<seb128> slomo: building it locally to try right now
<slomo> not sure... you should sync ugly/bad/ffmpeg if possible but there are new features and a million bugfixes ;)
<seb128> slomo: we still have over a month before jaunty and those are in universe, seems rather a good deal to get the million bugfixes
<seb128> what do you think?
<seb128> slomo: ok, new gst-ffmpeg fixes those bugs, let me close them now ;-)
<slomo> then sync it... there's a known regression with seeking in mpeg files in -bad but a patch is already in bugzilla and will be in next pre-release on friday
<seb128> ok good
<seb128> slomo: oh and did you read bugs about dvd playing in totem-gstreamer not working with current versions?
<slomo> seb128: no... what are the symptoms?
<seb128> slomo: let me look at the bugs
<seb128> slomo: hum, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23125176/gst-plugins-bad0.10_0.10.10-1_0.10.10-1ubuntu1.diff.gz, somebody uploaded that to ubuntu ... would it make sense to get into debian too?
<seb128> the new celt is not in debian
<slomo> seb128: oh, no but it should go upstream :)
<seb128> right
<slomo> damn, i've assigned myself to the bug with that patch and forgot about it
<slomo> :=
<slomo> :)
<didrocks> hey seb128 o/
<didrocks> and slomo too ;)
<seb128> hey didrocks
<seb128> didrocks: could you resync gst-plugins-bad0.10 on debian? it's in universe so you can upload
<slomo> hi didrocks
<seb128> didrocks: there is just the trivial change I pointed to apply over the new version
<didrocks> seb128: no pb, will do it a little later. "trivial change I pointed to apply"?
<seb128> didrocks: cf the diff.gz url I copied some lines ago
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I'm backlogging :)
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<seb128> slomo: bug #338321 is the dvd issue, I need to test there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338321 in totem "Totem movie player not playing DVD Video" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338321
<seb128> pitti: you broke gnome-utils!
<pitti> oh, uh, what?
<seb128> pitti: the current version doesn't do schemas registration at all in its postinst -> gnome-system-log crash on start with fresh config
<seb128> pitti: I'm looking into it
<pitti> seb128: is that dh_gconf?
<seb128> pitti: yes
<pitti> darn, sorry
<pitti> I did debdiff, but didn't compare postinst
<pitti> seb128: want me to fix it?
<seb128> pitti: that's ok, I'm on it ;-)
 * pitti hugs seb128, merci
<pitti> seb128: darn, then I need to go back putting together the new gnome-themes-extras and wrestle with autobreak
<seb128> pitti: you're welcome
<pitti> seb128: perhaps gnome.mk should add dh_gonf..
<seb128> pitti: good luck with that
<seb128> pitti: it does, I'm looking at why that doesn't work ...
<pitti> seb128: I'll need it
<lool> asac: help!
<lool> asac: My wlan1 wifi card is now seen as unmanaged
<lool> asac: And I can't get it to be managed by NM again
<lool> asac: I had it in /etc/network/interfaces for some minutes this morning, but even with everything commented out in /e/n/i, NM still says it's unmanaged
<seb128> pitti: I'm wondering if that's due to the cdbs rules order, I think gnome.mk needs to be after debhelper.mk
 * seb128 tries
<lool> asac: I thought it cached this somewhere, but can't find where
<pitti> seb128: ah, good point
<pitti> seb128: I'm used to put the class first, and then the rules, but indeed that might not work with current gnome.mk
<asac> lool: sudo killall nm-system-settings
<asac> and yes. NetworkManager init should get a "reload" command
<pitti> seb128: gnome.mk should perhaps do them in binary-post-install then, but if flipping include order around, it's fine for now
<pitti> seb128: binary-install calls dh_install
<pitti> seb128: could you try changing binary-install/%: to binary-post-install/%: in /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/gnome.mk and a no-change rebuild of gnome-utils?
<pitti> seb128: I'm just afraid that there might be other packages which have that trap
<seb128> pitti: lemme try
<lool> asac: THANKS!
<lool> asac: I don't quite understand why restart doesn't do that though?
<asac> lool: because thats how it is ;) ... its definitly a missing feature and should be done, yes.
<lool> asac: Ok; thanks!
<seb128> hum
<seb128> didrocks, mvo, pitti:
<seb128> bzr: ERROR: No module named bzrtools.upstream_import
<seb128> You may need to install this Python library separately.
<seb128> what do I do to fix that?
<seb128> pitti: the cdbs change you suggested makes not difference
 * pochu didn't know the "check for notifications" patches are not UI changes :-)
<pitti> seb128: does dh_gconf get called in the build log at all?
<pochu> so no UI freeze exception required
<pitti> seb128: bzr error> what did you try?
<seb128> pitti: bzr-buildpackage
<seb128> pitti:
<seb128> $ grep dh_gconf gnome-utils_2.25.92-0ubuntu2_i386.build
<seb128> $
<seb128> pitti: I did dist-upgrade yesterday, perhaps another python-* screwage
<mvo> anyone familar with the latest pycentral ? it complains loudly that Python-Versions is not defined, yet I do define it in the debian/control file (trying to fix python-ropemacs)
<seb128> mvo: don't talk to me about python, that's not good for my nerves ;-)
<seb128> mvo: btw if you have any idea about the bzr-buildpackage error I just copied ...
<seb128> james_w: ^
<pitti> seb128: hm, works here..
<mvo> seb128: you have the latest bzrtools installed I assume :) ?
<seb128> $ python -c 'import bzrtools'
<seb128> Traceback (most recent call last):
<seb128>   File "<string>", line 1, in <module>
<seb128> ImportError: No module named bzrtools
<mvo> grrrrr python grrr
<seb128> $ dpkg -l bzrtools | grep ^ii
<seb128> ii  bzrtools
<seb128> current version yes
<mvo> heh :)
<seb128> hate hate python
<mvo> maybe its yet anohter python crazyness
<mvo> what does ls -l /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-package/bzrtools show?
<seb128> $ ls -l /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-package/bzrtools
<seb128> ls: cannot access /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-package/bzrtools: No such file or directory
<mvo> hm
<mvo> try bzrlib ?
<seb128> that works
<mvo> and there plugins (in that
<seb128> $ python -c "import bzrlib"
<mvo> is there a dir for bzrtools ?
<seb128> $
<seb128> doh, typo in your line
<mvo> oh, sorry
<seb128> no bzrtools dir
<seb128> are you interested to debug that or should I just reinstall the package?
<seb128> I guess that will fix it
<mvo> seb128: a moment of debugging would be nice
<mvo> seb128: what is the output of dpkg -L bzrtools ? could you pastebin that?
<seb128> $ ls /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/bzrlib/plugins/bzr*
<seb128> ls: cannot access /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/bzrlib/plugins/bzr*: No such file or directory
<mvo> ls -l /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/bzrlib/plugins
<mvo> woah
<seb128> $ dpkg -L bzrtools | grep pyshared | grep bzrtools
<seb128> /usr/share/pyshared/bzrlib/plugins/bzrtools
<seb128> ...
<mvo> so python did not create the symlinks for you
<seb128> I did clean python2.4 yesterday
<seb128> and he did a bunch of "refreshing symlinks" round
<seb128> he -> it
<seb128> I'm wondering if that broke those
<mvo> heh
<mvo> could you check /var/log/apt/term.log ?
<seb128> clean = sudo apt-get autoremove
<mvo> that would be fun indeed
<seb128> Unlinking and removing bytecode for runtime python2.4
<seb128> ...
<seb128>     bzrtools: >= 2.4 (['install', 'ok', 'installed'])
<seb128> but not details
<mvo> let me try it here
<mvo> just go ahead with the reinstall, but it might be worthwhile to report a bug
<mvo> I don't think you are the only one who will run into it
<seb128> mvo: I don't really need it right now so I can keep it broken for the day
<mvo> I think I found the problem now, if there is a version installed with Python-version, pycentral is unable to recover *ever* it seems
<seb128> what?
<mvo> and bonus points for dpkg --remove --force-all python-ropemacs not work too
<seb128> mvo: you get the bug too?
<mvo> this is a different one
<mvo> with python-ropemacs
<mvo> that fails to install/remove everything for me
<crevette> seb128, if you update gnome-icon-theme, it seems there is a bug where the spinner name has changed, and may broke for application using it
<seb128> crevette: I'm not main is frozen for alpha6 mostly now
<mvo> but like i said, not just "fail", break everything forever
<seb128> urg
<crevette> :)
<seb128> mvo: if you open a bug can you give me the number please
<seb128> crevette: can you let dobey know so it's fixed for 2.26?
<crevette> we're still investagating on #gnomefr :)
<mvo> seb128: its a different one from what you have
<seb128> mvo: ok
<mvo> its even better, the package can not even be upgraded to a fixed version
<seb128> ...
<crevette> seb128, about the g-icon-theme problem, the bug was on nemiver code
<seb128> crevette: ok good
 * kenvandine waves
<pochu> +				if (strcmp ((char*)c->data, "actions")) {
<pochu> +					supports_actions = TRUE;
<pochu> I think I missed an "!" in that if...
<pochu> I was getting crazy as to why Liferea keeped showing those weird dialogs :)
<kenvandine_wk> pochu: hehe
<kenvandine_wk> bryce: i see your intel driver build failed in  your ppa
<kenvandine_wk> bryce: no rush... but is that something you are going to fix soon?
<pochu> kenvandine_wk: btw slangasek has told me he doesn't things this changes need UI exceptions FWIW
 * kenvandine_wk is trying to decide if he wants to edit his xorg.conf or not :)
<kenvandine_wk> pochu: ok
<pochu> kenvandine_wk: it was exactly that, works fine now :)
<pochu> seb128, asac: hi, could you have a look at my liferea update? The new upstream release is bugfix-only, it works fine here, and the notifications patch seems to DTRT :) http://emilio.pozuelo.org/~deb/liferea_1.4.26-0ubuntu1.dsc
<asac> pochu: i can look after lunch. waiting for someone to pick me up so not sure yet when that will be (hopefully soon ;))
 * kenvandine_wk is happy that his new laptop is much faster than his desktop :)
 * kenvandine_wk hugs the t400!
<pochu> asac: no hurry, thanks!
<asac> pochu: why didnt upstream include the patch?
<pochu> asac: it's in trunk only
<asac> pochu: k
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: ping
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: hi
<kenvandine_wk> hey
<kenvandine_wk> so libgda4.0, there are symbols removed without versioned sonames
<kenvandine_wk> just for the providers
<kenvandine_wk> -rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 146480 2009-03-10 16:11 libgda-mysql.so
<kenvandine_wk> -rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 204020 2009-03-10 16:11 libgda-postgres.so
<kenvandine_wk> -rw-r--r-- 1 0 0   5352 2009-03-10 16:11 libgda-sqlite.so
<seb128> where are those installed?
<seb128> if they are not public libraries that's ok
<kenvandine_wk>  /usr/lib/libgda-4.0/providers/
<seb128> ok, not an issue, they do what they want with their private code
<kenvandine_wk> okie dokie
<seb128> good that you are checking for such changes though ;-)
<kenvandine_wk> :)
 * kenvandine_wk attaches a diff
<slomo> didrocks: if you merge gst-plugins-bad you also want to get http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=574009
<ubottu> Gnome bug 574009 in gst-plugins-bad "[mpegpsdemux] seeking broken for streams that don't start with timestamp 0" [Blocker,Resolved: fixed]
<slomo> seb128: you also might want to sync gnonlin :)
<seb128> slomo: thanks
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: what's the easiest way to see if something comes from main or universe?
<kenvandine_wk> or from some ppa for that matter
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: locally?
<kenvandine_wk> yeah
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: apt-cache madison source or apt-cache policy source
<seb128> ups binary in the second case
<kenvandine_wk> ah
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<kenvandine_wk> thx
<seb128> you're welcome
<kenvandine_wk> anyone know what the proper behavior is for the gnomecompat compiz plugin?
<kenvandine_wk> it looks like it just implements some similar behavior
<kenvandine_wk> but stores it's own keybindings and such
<kenvandine_wk> as opposed to just reading the gnome gconf settings
<kenvandine_wk> which seems sub-optimal
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<kenvandine_wk> morning rickspencer3!
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: mvo is the one who probably knows best about that
<seb128> or Amaranth
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: ping
<didrocks> slomo: thanks, noted. I will do it this evening :)
 * kenvandine_wk goes to refill the coffee... this time change is kicking my butt
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: pong
<rickspencer3> seb128: kenvandine_wk: mvo: good morning!
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: do you have virtualization set up on your desktop?
<mvo> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> mvo: seb128: if kenvandine_wk sets up a VM with with Jaunty, can he use that to test various permutations of your upgrade script for notify-osd/indicator-applet?
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: i can now that i have my new laptop :)
<didrocks> slomo: I will also try to get the harvest low hanging fruits, if applicable
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: read back for my question about the gnomecompat compiz plugin please
 * kenvandine_wk cries over an empty coffee pot
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: get some more coffee, you may need it
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: gonna be a rough day?
<kenvandine_wk> hehe :)
<seb128> rickspencer3: I guess he could yes but that would tedious work, ie having to get the old version, do random config, upgrade, clean everything back and try other combinaisons
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: it should sync the settings back and forth
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: oh  so it should read the settings from gnome?
<kenvandine_wk> ok, that isn't working then :)
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: not hard... just need to give me some use cases to test :)
<rickspencer3> seb128: is there a better way to test it?
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: but the plugin is enabled?
<kenvandine_wk> "screw it up this way" and update
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: yes
<seb128> rickspencer3: push it early and wait for users to complain if it breaks? ;-)
<kenvandine_wk> if i change the settings in the keyboard shortcuts, the plugin doesn't get them
<rickspencer3> with a VM, he could take snapshots, so it's trivial to get back to a known state
<rickspencer3> seb128: hmmm
<seb128> rickspencer3: that's only a gnome-panel layout if it's messed up on upgrade for beta users that no big deal imho
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: i think we can test it a little before pushing it :)
<mvo> where is the upgrade script currently living?
<seb128> mvo: gnome-panel
<rickspencer3> ok ... I'm putting it out there as an option
<mvo> and you guys take care of it?
<rickspencer3> but I would like to see some testing if it's feasible (don't know what else kenvandine_wk is booked in for)
<seb128> mvo: I took over the task and said I would work on that with you today
<mvo> heh :)
<seb128> mvo: morning has been busy but see query
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: the keyboard shortcuts with compiz and the s-c-p patch making it upstreamable...
<kenvandine_wk> are the main things
<mvo> seb128: ok, we can work on it in a bit, need to finish some other stuff first
<seb128> mvo: thanks
<kenvandine_wk> i also need to fix a build for intrepid for the OLS guys
<seb128> then we can organize for testing
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: mind taking a quick look at the gnomecompat plugin to see if you can figure out what broke?
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: most of the time involved with that kind of testing is the setup time... which is mostly idle
<kenvandine_wk> so i can be working on other things too
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: it's actually pretty handy to a VM set up anyway
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: i am big on VMs :)
<kenvandine_wk> one of the reasons i wanted this new laptop :)
<rickspencer3> also, I was hoping that maybe you could look ensuring the the indicator-applet works in various permutations and log bugs where it does not
<kenvandine_wk> needed a box with VT support :)
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: i have already logged some bugs there :)
<kenvandine_wk> unrelated question... on a fresh install, what should i have to do to get the codecs needed for mp3?
<kenvandine_wk> on my last install i don't recall doing anything...
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: seb128: pitti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/JauntyIndictorAppletTestCases
<kenvandine_wk> so figured we had some codec buddy kind of thing
<seb128> rickspencer3: thanks
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<soren> kenvandine_wk: We used to have something pop up and tell you that you needed extra stuff to do it.
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: double click on a mp3, totem is started and should ask if you want to install whatever is required
<soren> kenvandine_wk: ...in totem, at least.
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: i just tried that
<kenvandine_wk> got an error playing stream
<kenvandine_wk> didn't trigger anything
 * kenvandine_wk found a bug i guess
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: anything printed on the command line?
<kenvandine> ** Message: Error: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<kenvandine> pulsesink.c(836): gst_pulsesink_prepare (): /GstPlayBin:play/GstBin:visbin/GstBin:abin/GstBin:audiosinkbin/GstGConfAudioSink:audio-sink/GstBin:bin5/GstAutoAudioSink:autoaudiosink1/GstPulseSink:autoaudiosink1-actual-sink-pulse
<seb128> that seems a pulseaudio issue and not a codec one
<seb128> are you sure you lack the codecs?
<kenvandine> no i am not
<mvo> kenvandine: if you want to diagnose gnomecompat,that is fine with me :)
<kenvandine> just installed this thing :)
<seb128> kenvandine: is pulseaudio running?
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128> hum
<seb128> can you paplay /usr/share/sounds/question.wav?
<kenvandine> this is interesting... the login sound played when i logged in
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> canberra-gtk-play -i desktop-login
<kenvandine> ALSA lib pcm_pulse.c:626:(pulse_prepare) PulseAudio: Unable to create stream: Invalid argument
<kenvandine> Failed to play sound: IO error
<seb128> iz pulse bog
<kenvandine> ALSA lib pcm_pulse.c:626:(pulse_prepare) PulseAudio: Unable to create stream: Invalid argument
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> definately pulse
<kenvandine> i got that from paplay
<seb128> try restarting pulse and see what happens
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> can i just HUP it?
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> that worked
 * kenvandine guesses there is no way to find out how it got in that statu
<kenvandine> state
<seb128> wait and see if that happens again
<kenvandine> will do
<ripps> Does anybody know where I can get some documentation on the Gnome dbus multimedia keys framework?
<mvo_> seb128, hi, sorry. nm killed my network
<mvo_> seb128, I have the migration stuff in front of me now, what exactly needs to be done?
<mvo_> just adding the indicator applet? if so, where?
<seb128> mvo_: re
<seb128> mvo_: next to the notification area if I understood those guys correctly
<seb128> pitti: ^ can confirm that?
<seb128> davidbarth: ^ or you?
<seb128> mvo_: bug #340777
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340777 in gnome-panel "Panel should add the messaging indicator for users upgrading" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340777
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: it is just to the right of the notification area on this clean install
<seb128> mvo_:
<seb128> "It should be inserted at the end of the applet stack as much as possible and aligned right. So, it should appear slightly to the left of the notification area. This isn't the default placement with a clean install, but it should make the insertion MUCH easier and has been deemed good for putting it on the panel."
 * dobey wonders why the message indicator isn't just a notification area icon anyway :)
<seb128> dobey: their design has no notification area I think
<seb128> dobey: ie they are getting ride of it not adding new icons to it
<dobey> nm-applet and gnome-power-manager are being replaced?
<ripps> C'mon, does anybody know how to make a plugin that uses gnome multimedia keys?
<seb128> dobey: not this cycle but they plan to rewrite a panel and might have different indicators for those
<dobey> oh you mean gnome-shell, or something else?
<seb128> dobey: I don't know the details of their plan, just somebody mentionned that they want less icons in the notification area over time and not add new ones there
<dobey> *shrug*
 * vuntz wonders who is "they"
<seb128> vuntz: the canonical dxteam
<dobey> vuntz: well it's apparently not a superset of 'me'
<vuntz> seb128: so they plan to rewrite a panel. No joke?
<seb128> vuntz: not sure what the plan are but I understood from the boston submit previous year that the gnome-shell etc idea was that no?
<mvo_> rewriting seems to be en-vouge currently
<vuntz> seb128: if it's gnome-shell, then okay. I was just afraid that it'd be something else
 * mvo_ should rewrite something too
<seb128> ok good ;-)
<vuntz> mvo_: apt?
<seb128> mvo_: update-manager in C? ;-)
<mvo_> heh :)
<mvo_> seb128, hm, I guess we need to keep the migrate fusa stuff around too because of lts->lts upagrdes?
<mvo_> maybe we should just fold it into that ...
<seb128> mvo_: yes
<seb128> pitti: do you think we could speed up the proposed to updates delay for pidgin?
<pitti> seb128: yes, absolutely
<seb128> slomo: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23748365/heineken_commercial.wmv not playing at the right speed do you know if that's a known bug?
<pitti> seb128: got a call now, TTYL
<seb128> slomo: ie if there is something about that in bugzilla, not easy to figure to what other bug that can correspond
<seb128> pitti: ok, see you
<slomo> seb128: works here
<seb128> slomo: using debian versions or trunk?
<slomo> seb128: debian versions and trunk
<slomo> how fast does it play? is it only very slightly faster/slower?
<seb128> slomo: bah, on the first try it looked twice the speed and now it works ...
<seb128> slomo: ok, seems to be a totem buffering issue or something
<seb128> slomo: I played from the website directly first time and it buffered for some seconds and played very fast the start of the video then
<slomo> probably... i saw this for other files too when it has to buffer a lot in the beginning
<slomo> but that's a gst bug then, no totem bug
<seb128> slomo: right, "gst-launch playbin uri=http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23748365/heineken_commercial.wmv" behaves the same way
<mvo_> asac, haha, n-m shows me a wirless network indicator in my kvm virtual machine. that is cute .) is that a known issue?
<asac> mvo_: lol
<mvo_> asac, signal strengh is zero (unsuprissingly)
<asac> mvo_: see -devel-discuss thread
<asac> mvo_: dx team found its much more intuitive to use that for no connnection
<seb128> mvo_: design team decided that not connected == signal 0
<asac> mvo_: so they updated the human theme
<asac> mvo_: just use a different theme ;)
<asac> i dont have this problem because i dont even have gnome-settings-daemon running to do font stuff ;)
<seb128> I found it pretty confusing too
<mvo_> really?
<mvo_> thats a joke?
<asac> mvo_: no.
<seb128> mvo_: no, read the list discussion
<mvo_> lol
<asac> mvo_: thats what was found by dx folks
<asac> mvo_: they said its clear for users: no signal == no connection
<seb128> that's what you get when you let designer decide on technical things I guess ;-)
<asac> i tried to prevent that since this idea came up
<mvo_> geh, its better and better
<asac> but they say it works on Mac OSX  .... even though i am not sure why they think that our previous icon doesnt work ;)
<seb128> mvo_: they somewhat agreed that adding a red cross on the icon could make sense after the discussion on the list though
<seb128> so let's see
<mvo_> I see. if it is used on macosx it must be perfect
<asac> actually i know how this started, but i wont go in details here
<seb128> mvo_: ;-)
<asac> mvo_: read the thread and comment
<seb128> mvo_: we have never used macOS so we can't understand I guess
<asac> i suggested to skip this step, and do the right solution instead of having a confusing icon for a full cycle
<asac> i would be fine if this would be a final solution. but they agreed that there are better solutions, so i dont understand why its still done ;)
<mvo_> so this is not what we will release?
<mvo_> or is the plan to fix it in jaunty+1?
<asac> mvo_: we will releasae and (i hope) agree on the better solution i suggested for karmic
<asac> unless i find time and do a heroic act of doing the right solution this cycle i guess ;)
<seb128> mvo: they agreed to add a red cross on the 0 signal icon I think
<mvo> aha, ok
<mvo> that would make it better (also at least to me it would still be confusing, but less so)
<asac> yeah red cross is better.
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: hey, good morning
<kenvandine_wk> hey pitti
<allquixotic> Can anyone hug a desktop-related bug me for please? I know it's not hug day, and this isn't the target of the next hug day, but it's a crasher bug in a popular app :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/341155
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 341155 in pidgin "Pidgin 2.5.5 crashes with Yahoo buddies on MSN" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> allquixotic: not a lot to do right now, the bug is not closed upstream yet
<pitti> seb128: okay, we have several thumbs-up for pidgin, I copy now
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<allquixotic> seb128: True, we don't have the "real" fix, but we have a hotfix that fixes the crasher -- I get a few warning messages on Pidgin startup, but they aren't recurring. I think that beats a crasher. I'm not saying "commit the hotfix now!" but as a contingency -- worst case, Pidgin devs do nothing -- do we ship the code as-is in Jaunty, or would it be possible to commit the hotfix in that case?
<seb128> allquixotic: we have time to wait for a proper fix, there is over a month before jaunty
<allquixotic> seb128: True. I have no reason to believe upstream won't fix it in a month. I'll resurrect this issue if it's *not* fixed in a month, though :)
<seb128> slomo: any idea what to ask on bug #330165?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330165 in ffmpeg-debian "totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in realloc()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330165
<seb128> slomo: and does http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23755516/PattieMaes_2009.mp4 play at normal speed for you?
<seb128> slomo: sorry for all the questions today, trying to clean a bit all those gst bugs to see what needs to be done before jaunty ;-)
<slomo> plays at normal speed, yes
 * kenvandine_wk ->  lunch
<seb128> slomo: using debian versions too? this mp4 plays way too slowly there
<nick_> can someone point me towards a good reference on how udev-dbus-hald work in Ubuntu?
<seb128> same issue using gst-launch playbin uri=
<slomo> seb128: the realloc() thing was fixed by his restart, the wmv3_vdpau part is fixed in gst-ffmpeg git
<seb128> nick_: as in any other distro?
<nick_> distro agnostic i suppose
<seb128> slomo: the git change will land to debian in the next month? ;-)
<seb128> nick_: www.google.com, type dbus?
<slomo> seb128: yes, friday or saturday :)
<seb128> slomo: excellent thanks!
<slomo> seb128: and that mp4 video plays fine using the debian versions
<seb128> slomo: grum, weird, maybe that's the syncs from this morning, I didn't install that yet, thanks anyway
<lapo> is there a jaunty lpia iso somewhere?
<calc> rickspencer3: my new patch works! :-)
<calc> rickspencer3: so i need to beat on it a bit and then upload it after alpha 6 release
 * rickspencer3 ^5 calc
<nick_> seb128: i thought maybe Ubuntu had something in the dev section on it
<nick_> seb128: that doesn't get crawled by google.com
<seb128> nick_: no
<calc> rickspencer3-mtg: it fails to write to gvfs fuse ftp but that may just be a bug in gvfs fuse, i will track it down after i am done working with pitti on the java MIR bug
<calc> actually i'm 99% certain it is a gvfs fuse bug since well i'm using gvfs as a regular fs now
<calc> so its either a bug that should be fixed in gvfs or a workaround needed in OOo if it is impossible to fix the bug in gvfs
<calc> some gvfs backends can't support certain posix features due to being not real filesystems
 * calc just had a huge amount of stress lifted now that saving to network shares works again :)
<dobey> calc: it could just be a bug in the ftp server too :)
<mvo> why is the second counter thing back when I click on logout in jaunty? I liked the previous solution that said 60sec - 50 sec etc
<calc> dobey: possibly, yea
<calc> dobey: but there were bugs that i just had fixed in gvfs in the past couple weeks
 * calc bets on it being a bug that can be fixed in gvfs fuse layer
<calc> ccheney@x200:~/.gvfs/ftp as cheney on cheney.ws$ touch foo
<calc> touch: cannot touch `foo': No such file or directory
<calc> so it looks like it is below the OOo layer anyway
<calc> ccheney@x200:~/.gvfs/ftp as cheney on cheney.ws$ ls -l foo
<calc> -rwx------ 1 ccheney ccheney 0 2009-03-11 13:17 foo
<calc> so it did create foo but didn't determine that it did
<calc> so returned an error instead
<calc> it seems it might be timeout related
<calc> if you "ls -l foo" right after touch it isn't there but if you wait a second it is
<calc> its a bug in the ftp caching in gvfs
<seb128> calc: I've been unsetting the milestone for you openoffice shared-mime-info bugs
<seb128> calc: openoffice 2007 formats are mostly recognized now
<ubottu> OpenOffice.org bug 2007 in Word processor "Should be able to read AbiWord files." [Feature,Closed: wontfix] http://openoffice.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=2007
<seb128> you have some corner case in the zillion of example in your tars which are still buggy though
<seb128> but I think it's low importance
<calc> seb128: ok thats fine
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: is this update script ready to be tested?
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: the one I attached to the bugreport? that can be tested, its just not integrated with the package yet, I was waiting for feedback if it should be folded into the fusa script or not
<mvo> that depends on the plans for the next lts of the dx team
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: ok, what bug is it again?
<mvo> but it should be fine for running it by hand
<mvo> give me a sec
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<mvo> I have it open *somewhere*
 * mvo needs more brains
 * kenvandine_wk needs a tab limit on firefox :)
<mvo> bug #340777
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340777 in gnome-panel "Panel should add the messaging indicator for users upgrading" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340777
<kenvandine_wk> would keep the insanity level down
<kenvandine_wk> thx
 * kenvandine_wk opens another tab :)
<mvo> right now, I just have ~100 open, that used to be ~350 :)
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: did the right thing for me... in one test case :)
 * kenvandine_wk will do it in a VM
 * calc wonders if he can find a way to test the rest of the gvfs backends via fuse so he can beat on them as well
<davidbarth> pitti: hi, btw, for the MI testcases, i think we should put that on the testcases wiki made by the QA team, ok?
<pitti> davidbarth: sure, please feel free to move the wiki page
<davidbarth> pitti: there is already a wiki page for that?
<pitti> davidbarth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/JauntyIndicatorAppletTestCases
<pitti> davidbarth: it didn't address my comments yet, though (reply to rickspencer3-mtg's mail)
<asac> hmm. just added the indicator applet to my panel; interestingly enough it now reads "No indicators" ;) ... sounds confusing
 * asac starts pidgin
<asac> still "No indicators"
<kenvandine_wk> asac: hey... i have seen that too, but only on foresight
<kenvandine_wk> haven't had time to try to figure out why
<kenvandine_wk> but i guess if it is happening on jaunty, it should be filed as a bug
<asac> hmm
<asac> i thought its because i never used any app that has libindicate support
<asac> i will ask ted when he is back
<kenvandine_wk> yeah... it happens with both evo and pidgin running
<kenvandine_wk> but i have only seen it happen on my wife's foresight laptop :)
<kenvandine_wk> asac: if she will let me use her laptop tonight, i will try to debug it there :)
<asac> kenvandine_wk: i now installed "indicator-messages"
<asac> after adding indicator applet again to panel its just empty ;)
<asac> let me start pidgin again ;)
<kenvandine_wk> oh
<kenvandine_wk> humm
<asac> heh
<asac> yeah it works
<asac> now i have a "letter" displayed there
<asac> even even though i dont have any event
<asac> cool ... now i have an applet that allows me to pop up pidgin ;)
<kenvandine_wk> that is what you should get
<asac> so same functions as the tray thing. let me see if i can get an event from somewhere
<asac> good
<asac> first message popped up the chat window ... which is annoying, but probably a pidgin setting
<asac> second message indiciated that there are new messages in panel
<asac> kenvandine_wk: can you send a /msg to asac_the_2nd ?
<asac> kenvandine_wk: one more please
<asac> (first messagte seems not to work)
<asac> ok cool
<asac> thanks
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> some messages seem to go to /dev/null
<kenvandine> i have a bug open about that
<kenvandine> ted is looking at it
<asac> i think its the first message that triggers a new chat window/tab
<kenvandine> it is
<asac> at least that is reproducible
<kenvandine> that is a pidgin setting
<asac> to not notify about first message?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> to open that window
<kenvandine> you don't get it in the indicator if it opens
<asac> kenvandine_wk: yeah. still it should notify i guess because it opens in background
<kenvandine> i think that default should be changed
<asac> hmm. a python binding for libindicate would be useful now i guess ;)
<kenvandine_wk> asac: ted is working on it :)
<dobey> someone should update tango-icon-theme in jaunty ;)
<dobey> probably in debian too i guess
<nrg> how do i disable nautilus from launching on usb mass storage insertion
<seb128> bryce: hey
<seb128> bryce; about bug #67188, Sergey who wrote comment #62 is upstream for libxklavier libgnomekbd and the gnome keyboard capplets
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 67188 in mactel-support ""Error activating XKB configuration." - Requires manual xorg.conf editing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/67188
<seb128> bryce: I would advice trying what he asked there
<davmor2> ah seb128: you might know.  On freesoftware only should jockey offer to install Nvidia binary driver?
<seb128> davmor2: no clue, dunno what "freesoftware only" is and I've no nvidia boxes nor use jockey
<davmor2> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> you're welcome ;-)
<seb128> ask pitti tomorrow I would say
<davmor2> seb128: that was my next resort :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-03-12
<mpt> MacSlow, did you happen to get a screenshot of the kerneloops fallback alert with your actions fix?
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning o/
<MacSlow> mpt, already fixed upstrem
<MacSlow> mpt, pitti got our notify-osd release for that yesterday
<MacSlow> mpt, I still need to do the new/proper dialog for kerneloops-applet
<mpt> MacSlow, yes, I saw that you fixed the bug, thanks, I was just wanting to see what it looked like
<MacSlow> mpt, there's time allocated for such work today
<mpt> ok, I'll chat with you about it this afternoon
<MacSlow> mpt, sure
<mvo> asac: hm, I get the "zero signal strengh" icon now for unmanaged devices as well. is that known?
<mvo> asac: IIRC it used to show something different for those (my network is fine, its just not managed by NM)
<pitti> mvo, asac: zero sig strength> I get the same, when I'm not connected to any wifi
<didrocks> mvo: yep, cf -devel
<didrocks> (the ML)
<mvo> pitti: I learned yesterday it is a design desicion to show that when no connection is there
<pitti> okay
<mvo> I'm just curious about the unmanaged devices case
<davmor2> pitti: morning I've got a query about freesoftware only install jockey offered to install the nvidia binary should it?
<pitti> davmor2: no, it's not supposed to
<pitti> davmor2: could you please do "ubuntu-bug jockey-gtk" and then add your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<pitti> davmor2: please use ubuntu-bug, that will collect log files, etc.
<davmor2> I didn't think it had before which is why it through me.
<pitti> if you don't have restricted in your apt sources, it shouldn't offer it indeed
<davmor2> pitti: I need to re-do the Ubuntu tests due to re-spin so I'll check it out again then for you
<pitti> davmor2: many thank!
<pitti> s
<didrocks> mvo & pitti : the full thread about this change is there: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-March/007345.html
<seb128> didrocks: what change?
<didrocks> seb128: the 0-strength wifi icon for disconnected network
<seb128> ah, discussing that again
<seb128> we discussed it yesterday afternoon on this channel already ;-)
<seb128> hey didrocks mvo pitti btw ;-)
 * pitti hugs seb128
<didrocks> seb128: mvo & pitti seemed to not be aware of that or is that my english is getting so bad? ;)
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<didrocks> hey seb128 btw ;)
<pitti> seb128: with the freeze still being on, I declare today as an apport day
<pitti> didrocks: I just missed it, probably
<seb128> that's basically the design team which decided that disconnected == no signal
<pitti> well, I hope I only get that icon if a wifi is available
<seb128> which suboptimal if you ask me
<pitti> then it makes sense
<pitti> (to me, anyway)
<didrocks> seb128: we agree so :)
<didrocks> pitti: no
<seb128> but macOS does it apparently and that's a good justification for most changes ...
<pitti> before, I couldn't tell whether there's wifi available and I'm not connected, or whether there's no wifi at all
<pitti> but *shrug*
<didrocks> pitti: from the ML discussion, it seems not. If you have no wifi card even, you have that icon :/
<pitti> too small a detail for me to argue about..
<seb128> pitti: my first reaction was "urg, my AP is broken"
<pitti> didrocks: that sounds wrong
<didrocks> seb128: so do I :/
<seb128> pitti: ie, "I'm connected but get pretty bad signal but I'm sitting some meters away so it must be broken"
<pitti> didrocks: and no, MacOS does *not* show a wifi symbol if you don't have a wifi card
<pitti> at least not the one from 2004, which I had on my old ibook
<pitti> seb128: it could really be a different icon..
<seb128> not only it could but it should ;-)
<seb128> ok, so ffmpeg is crash land but not for me, shrug
<seb128> can somebody try playing a video for me?
<pitti> which one?
<seb128> bug #330165
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330165 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg "video crashes due to vdpau decoders" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330165
<pitti> with my wife being in Italy, I watched a lot of videos this week :)
<seb128> the description has instructions
<seb128> pitti: the bug seems to be with flv and mp4 mostly
<pitti> flv, that's youtube, isn't it?
 * pitti tries http://www.jhepple.com/SampleMovies/niceday.wmv
<pitti> which was said to crash totem
<seb128> pitti: yeah
<didrocks> pitti: we totally agree. It seems counter-intuitive. But they are experts and can't argue against that from my user/dev point of view :)
<didrocks> we'll see user's reaction (and bad one), I'm afraid :/
<didrocks> ho, It wasn't intended to troll, just to point you to the discussion thread at the beginning :)
<pitti> seb128: hm, it plays and doesn't crash, but it's more like a dia show
<seb128> bug #341068 has an example too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341068 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg "totem-gstreamer crashed with SIGSEGV - playing flv file with totem" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341068
<pitti> seb128: erm, "slide show", I mean
<huats> morning everyone
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hello seb128 and pitti
<mvo> seb128: I just got a 0-zero symbol for unmanaged devices as well, this is why I brought it up again. I was wondering if that was intentional as well
<tjaalton> huats: how's the anjuta update doing?-)
<huats> tjaalton: it is on his way
<huats> I was really busy lately
<tjaalton> ok
<huats> but I hope to finish it today
<tjaalton> great
<huats> tjaalton: I hope I'll be able to talk to the debian maintainer today... so that we can take some common decisions...
<didrocks> hello huats
<huats> hello didrocks
<seb128> pitti: that is driving me crazy, lot of users have crashes they can trigger easily on those files but I don't get the bugs on my installs
<pitti> hm, .flv works just fine here
<pitti> oh, hang on, that was in firefox
 * pitti searches for a youtube downloader
<seb128> pitti: the flv is attached to the bug
<pitti> seb128: I don't see it
<seb128> pitti: what about http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/download/video/6205/talk/481?
<seb128> pitti: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23766462/Romeo_-_Basement_Jaxx.flv on the bug
<pitti> I installed youtube download plugin and got http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-B7_7LA02A
<pitti> plays fine
<seb128> comment #7
<seb128> ok, you don't get those issues either than
<seb128> *shrug*
<pitti> seb128: I don't think I'm looking at the same bug than you then; I'm on 330165
<seb128> pitti: I was speaking about #341068
<seb128> which is another example
<seb128> but people who get the issue seem to get it on any of those example
<seb128> could be specific to some hardware or something
<seb128> well, upstream disabled the vdpau decoder in svn
<seb128> let's see if that makes a difference for those who have the bug
<pitti> seb128: romeo plays; do I need to watch the entire one?
<seb128> pitti: no, it crash directly for them, thanks
<seb128> you are in the same case that I am, works fine for you too
<davmor2> pitti: is this in totem
<pitti> davmor2: yes, standard totem-gstreamer
<pitti> seb128: the TED talk works fine as well
<seb128> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg/+bug/332860 has mp4 and flv examples
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332860 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in memset(), when clicking proprieties menu" [Medium,New]
<seb128> which work fine for me too
<pitti> seb128: perhaps we have a different set of codecs installed than them?
<pitti> seb128: the codec packages overlap
<seb128> pitti: I went though 60 bugs or something and none of the example are crashing for me *shrug*
<pitti> seb128: comparing dpkg -l '*gstreamer*'
<pitti> might reveal something?
<seb128> pitti: I did try to uninstall the universe code totem reinstall those with the codec install thing
<seb128> and still no bug
<davmor2> pitti: the video for me would crash just after it had finished.  Type in canon and select the guitar one at the top let it run all the way through and see if it crashes :)
<seb128> and got dpkg -l lists form users
<pitti> http://pastebin.com/f4de99573 <- mine
<seb128> from
<seb128> pitti: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23755515/dpkg_l_gst.txt
<seb128> pitti: from bug #330165
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330165 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg "video crashes due to vdpau decoders" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330165
<seb128> pitti: not much difference
<seb128> pitti: thanks for trying, don't bother too much I spent yesterday triaging those bugs, there is quite some responsive users I will try to get some to open upstream bugs
<seb128> pitti: apport bug days -> good
<pitti> seb128: well, not apport bugs
<seb128> pitti: please fix the autoduplication to handle master being a duplicate again
<pitti> seb128: (1) write launchpad crashdb test suite
<seb128> pitti: that's driving me crazy too
<pitti> (2) fix that double-duplicate bug
<pitti> (3) if there's still time, merge/test the launchpadlib branch
<pitti> but this thing really needs a test suite
<pitti> LP behaviour is changing too often
<seb128> well, once you use launchpadlib things should be stable no?
<pitti> right
<pitti> but you never know..
<pitti> it's also better for reproducing errors and making sure that bug fixes don't regress other things
<pitti> I'm sure that the dup-of-a-dup thing worked some day
<seb128> it worked until recently
<pitti> and I still need to fix the dup db consolidation
<seb128> we rely on that a lot, I closed at least 15 duplicates myself yesterday due to it not working
<seb128> all the notify-osd duplicates are let open for example
<seb128> I just closed yet an another one
<crevette> good morning
<seb128> lut crevette
<pitti> seb128: btw, you can use dupdb-admin changeid <oldmasterbug> <newmasterbug>
<pitti> seb128: this will change the master bug number
<seb128> pitti: ah, good to know, thanks
<pitti> seb128: there's also "dump"
<seb128> what was the same again of that tools which allowed to search through launchpad bugs using the command line?
<pitti> something from bughelper?
<pitti> sorry, I never really used that
<seb128> bughelper thanks
<pitti> ah :)
<seb128> launchpad search sucks so much
<seb128> that's a shame
 * pitti uses site:bugs.launchpad.net with google
<asac> mvo: pitti: fact is that human theme now has 00_signal for nm-no-connection. thats basically it. so everywhere where we had "nm-no-connection" before in NM we see zero signal strength now.
<pitti> asac: that sounds wrong..
<asac> pitti: dont tell me
<asac> tell dxteam
<asac> or even dux
<pitti> mpt: using an empty wifi signal to tell people that they don't have a connection sounds just plain wrong to me
<asac> pitti: look at the thread in devel-discuss
<pitti> asac: yeah, I should do that
<asac> pitti: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-March/007345.html
<asac> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-March/007352.html
<asac> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-March/007356.html
<asac> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-March/007359.html
<asac> last one was my suggestion.
<mpt> pitti, I agree
<pitti> mpt: I do think it makes sense to tell apart the "wifi available, but none connected", and "no network connetion at all available" cases
<mpt> yep
<pitti> nice
<asac> also ... even if you only have wifi, no signal means for me: "out of range" rather than "APs available, you can click here to connect"
<pitti> so if you agree as well, why did we do that change then?
<asac> mat says its logical
<pitti> yes, if I don't have a wifi card, it's absolutely logical to display a signal strength
<davmor2> pitti: I just tried it and it works again Yay :)
<pitti> davmor2: jockey or video playback?
<davmor2> totem playing canon that is :)
<asac> pitti: marks point is that nowadays wired doesnt matter
<pitti> huh?
<asac> everybody goes for wifi or broadband
<pitti> ok, let me rip out my ethernet cable and disconnect then
<mpt> pitti, I don't know
<asac> :)
<seb128> I'm using wired connection too right now, should I stop by design team decision? ;-)
<pitti> ok, sarcasm aside, it actually works as it should with wired
<pitti> I have the two computers, and no signal strength indicator
<seb128> right
<seb128> the "weird" case is non connected wireless
<pitti> mt isn't online right now, but once he does, we should negotiate a compromise with him
<seb128> which makes you think you are connected but your accesspoint is broken
<pitti> seb128: well, I could even live with that *if* there is wifi available at all
<didrocks> seb128: +1
<seb128> I find it *very* confusing
<pitti> but if you don't even *have* a wifi/3g adapter, it's just plain wrong
<seb128> I checked my router first thing
<asac> pitti: only compromise is a red cross
<asac> pitti: every other compromise requires code
<seb128> "why should I be connected and get no signal"
<pitti> asac: red cross?
<seb128> pitti: they sort of agreed that add a red cross over the 0 signal icon would be ok
<asac> pitti: yeah. at least there should be a red-cross over the no-signal icon to show that you are disconnected
<pitti> (wasn't that meant to make the icon to be recognized _easier_?)
<pitti> asac: ah
<asac> pitti: i mean even if i have wireless, its completely confusing to see empty signal for me
<seb128> add -> adding
<pitti> asac: +1
<asac> as i said in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-March/007359.html ... imo we should go back and do our homework and come up with something more innnovative. if we find something more innovative we should skip this step
<mvo> for the record: I find it confusing as well and think people will assume our n-m is broken if it shows a signal strengh icon on non-wifi hardware
<asac> even if that means we dont change anything this cycle
<seb128> mvo: if they think nm is broken that's not too bad ;-)
<seb128> mvo: I though my accesspoint was broken ;-)
<mpt> pitti, seb128, asac, we've just discussed this in the sprint and I've followed up on ubuntu-devel-discuss@
<pitti> mpt: thanks!
<mpt> (short version: we'll have another go at designing the wireless-off icon)
<seb128> mpt: thanks!
<asac> mpt: great.
<mvo> thanks mpt
<seb128> pitti: ok, those ffmpeg crash are there only when using libavcodec52-unstripped
<pitti> aah
<seb128> ie the multiverse build
<seb128> thanks to siretart who give me the hint to try that
<asac> mvo: you said once that i can cleanup my apt packages db (so it gets faster again) ... any hints?
<mvo> asac: system-cleaner can do that now for you, sudo dpkg --forget-old-unavail and then sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<seb128> mvo:  system-cleaner is not deprecated?
<seb128> mvo: it got cleaned on my boxes
<didrocks> mpt: thanks for the change proposal on the icon :)
<mpt> didrocks, thank kwwii and mat_t for getting it sorted out under pressure :-)
<asac> mvo: trying
<davmor2> guys not sure if this is a bug or what but I just noticed that on my laptop on login I get no notify-osd for the wifi connection.  However if I click on it again to make it reconnect I do.  Is this a bug is it just that notify-osd has kicked in at that point?
<mvo> seb128: oh? interessting - by autoclean ?
<seb128> mvo: rather by the dist-upgrader in update-manager I think
<seb128> mvo: and by system-cleaner itself on an another box I think which is ironic ;-)
<mvo> haha
<mvo> indeed :)
<seb128> mvo: wasn't that supposed to be available in update manager or something?
<seb128> I didn't follow the details
<mvo> yes, but it was decided to keep it as a seperate one too
<asac> hmm after reboot my nfs authentication fails e.g. no mount
<seb128> mvo: how do you access to the update-manager copy?
<mvo> seb128: for computer-janitor? the core is now merged into u-m
<seb128> mvo: right, how do you get that to trigger?
<seb128> mvo: ie I had 15 linux versions installed recently
<seb128> mvo: and I didn't find what to do to clean those
<seb128> that's why I ran the deprecated system-cleaner
<seb128> which cleaned itself while cleaning those ;-)
<mvo> the update-manager one is only run after a release upgrade, there is no other way to trigger it
<seb128> hum ok
<mvo> it depends on some infomration that is gathered during the upgrade (like what is obsolete before and after sources.list rewrite)
<mvo> this is why the system-cleaner is still there :)
<davmor2> pitti: bug 341647 I just check the source.list and restricted doesn't seem to be there.  Do you want me to try and install the nvidia driver (which I haven't yet)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341647 in jockey "Jaunty: Freesoftware Only. Jockey is offering Nvidia binary" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341647
<pitti> davmor2: is it offering it?
<pitti> davmor2: no need to try
<pitti> davmor2: just start jockey, check if it's there
<pitti> davmor2: and if so, close it, and send "ubuntu-bug jockey-gtk"
<pitti> davmor2: "no need to try" -> "no need to install"
<davmor2> pitti: yes it's offered.  Jockey auto starts and says there are drivers available
<pitti> davmor2: you found a bug then
<davmor2> the bug above was created with ubuntu-bug
<pitti> davmor2: cool, thanks!
<pitti> davmor2: hm, are you still in that system?
<pitti> davmor2: would you mind trying to install it?
<pitti> davmor2: I can't reproduce bug 335567
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335567 in jockey "jockey-backend crashed with IOError: [Errno 19] No such device" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335567
<pitti> I don't have an nvidia card
<pitti> I tried to "fake" it, but it doesn't crash
<asac> pitti: are you in the release team?
<asac> pitti: i guess so. are the CDs done? i would like to upload the icon fix for the signal thing ... bug 341638
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341638 in human-theme "new no-connection icon confusing (using zero signal wireless icon)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341638
<pitti> asac: no, we are still in freeze
<asac> pitti: e.g. kwwii provided the update
<pitti> slangasek will announce the un-freeze
<asac> pitti: yeah. but couldnt we upload and so in case new CDs need to be made it would just pick this change as a ride along?
<asac> ok
<pitti> no, sorry
<asac> i will wait then
<davmor2> pitti: no probs
<davmor2> pitti: I had it still earlier on desktop install but on this one it's not downloading it.  Give me half an hour I need to test manual install
<pitti> davmor2: maybe because it didn't run apt-get update once?
<davmor2> pitti: by the way on that one it does install the driver it just doesn't tell you it has :)
<pitti> davmor2: btw, offering you the driver if apt-get update didn't fire before is the very same bug
<davmor2> pitti: so should jockey not trigger an update before it starts trying to download?
<pitti> davmor2: I'd rather not have that
<pitti> davmor2: instead I want jockey to only fire after there are packages available
<pitti> which will help for both situations
<pitti> (apt-get update not done, and restricted not available)
<davmor2> pitti: makes sense
<davmor2> pitti: Right up and running about to test now
<davmor2> and crash
<davmor2> pitti: it hits 100% on the download and install then the bar swings left and right and it's at that point that the crash icon appears
<davmor2> pitti: Anything else before I move on?
<pitti> davmor2: which crash do you get, the IOError 19?
<davmor2> pitti: Just double checking
<davmor2> pitti: Yes
<pitti> ah!
<pitti> davmor2: if you try to disable the driver and enable it again. does it happen again?
<pitti> davmor2: I'm looking for someone who can reproduce that without much effort
<pitti> davmor2: the log isn't sufficient, I need an strace of the backend
<pitti> and I just can't reproduce it without a real nvidia card, it seems :(
<davmor2> pitti:  Uninstalling now
<davmor2> re-installing
<davmor2> pitti: No crash the second time
<pitti> hum
<pitti> davmor2: could you try this:
<pitti> - close jockey
<pitti> - sudo killall jockey-backend
<pitti> - enable driver in jockey
<pitti> oh, please uninstall the driver before
<pitti> davmor2: do you have a little time for debugging this?
<pitti> davmor2: hang on, let me reprase
<pitti> - uninstall driver
<pitti> - close jocokey
<pitti> - sudo killall jockey-backend
<pitti> - start jockey
<pitti> - sudo strace -f -o /tmp/jockey.trace -p `pidof jockey-backend`
<pitti> - enable driver
<davmor2> pitti: Let me get my isotesting done for now.  I'll get back to you.  Also I'll partimage the drive after a fresh install then if all else fails I can always drop it back on :)
<pitti> if it crashes, please attach /tmp/jockey.trace to bug 335567
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335567 in jockey "jockey-backend crashed with IOError: [Errno 19] No such device" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335567
<pitti> davmor2: ah, right
<pitti> davmor2: I'll attach those instructions to the bug
<davmor2> thanks :)
<pitti> davmor2: If you're going to do another install anyway, maybe you can attach strace to jockey-backend the next time right away after a fresh install?
<pitti> davmor2: thanks, dude, you rock
<davmor2> no probs
<kenvandine_wk> morning rickspencer3
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: did you see my comments on that bug about the indicator script?
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: i tried every scenario i could think of... one time it randomly ended up to the right of the help icon instead of to the left of the notification area
<pitti> davmor2: pidof jockey-backend doesn't work; I added the steps to bug 335567
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335567 in jockey "jockey-backend crashed with IOError: [Errno 19] No such device" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335567
<pitti> hey kenvandine_wk
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: I read it. do oyu have the gconf dumb of this time? I'm currently disussing it with ted and seb how to bring it to the users
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: the idea of ted was to run it automatically once on login on the grouds that it just adds something
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: i agree with ted
<mvo> I'm not sure about that, or if we should rather have a notice and let the user decide (but the user can alays remove it)
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: i should have been dumping gconf :/
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: i can do it a bunch more times
<kenvandine_wk> might happen again
<kenvandine_wk> hey pitti
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: thanks, we can watch bugreport I guess
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<kenvandine_wk> i'll do it
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: just dump /apps/panel ?
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: yeah, that should be good
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: see /msg :)
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: i  just attached a gconf dump where it was placed to the left of the menu
<mvo> thanks
 * mvo checks
<mvo> a screenshot too please ? I have a bad imagination
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: it succeeded 7 times before that happened
<kenvandine_wk> sure
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: attached
<mvo> always with the same panel layout?
<kenvandine_wk> yeah
<mvo> when you run "killall gnome-panel" on the broken one
<mvo> is it still broken after the restart?
 * kenvandine_wk tries
<kenvandine_wk> yeah
<rickspencer3> pitti: ArneGoetje: asac: bryce_: calc: seb128: kenvandine_wk: it looks like the sponsoring deadline for Karmic UDS is in two days
<rickspencer3> !
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: that is for sponsoring community folks, right?
<seb128> rickspencer3: what? did we get any email about inviting people yet?
<kenvandine_wk> is there anything i should do there?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: yes
 * kenvandine_wk didn't know :)
<mvo> seb128: it was probably on a blog somewhere :P
<asac> rickspencer3: err. you mean for upstream folks?
<rickspencer3> seb128: kenvandine_wk: I think it was blogged and such .
 * kenvandine_wk blames jono
<rickspencer3> asac: yes ... anyone we want to sponsor
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: so do we just suggest one person?
<seb128> the community team people live in an another world
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: unfortunately, I am not familiar with this part of the process, so I will have to rely on you guys
<asac> rickspencer3: thought the ubuntu deadline was like last week
<seb128> first don't expect we read all the blog posts, etc
<kenvandine_wk> hehe...
<seb128> and usually we have 2 sorts of people
<seb128> - community people can apply
<rickspencer3> I just got a mail that the "deadline is looming" and it's the 14th
<seb128> - and we can make list of people we want to invite
<seb128> I was waiting for an email about the second category
<rickspencer3> here's the link:
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuPlatform/UDS/Karmic/Sponsorship
<rickspencer3> (sorry folks, it's internal canonical ;) )
<seb128> jcastro: dude, do you know about that?
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: no page there
<seb128> I already had complain about uds organization previous cycle
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<seb128> they are trying hard to make sure we don't invite upstream people or what ;-)
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: jcastro isn't on IM... so i guess not around
<rickspencer3> let's not start throwing our friends under buses!
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: right, he will read that when he's around
<rickspencer3> we still have a couple of days :)
<seb128> rickspencer3: right, we just had the same issue previous cycle so that would be nice if they could consider starting using proper media to reach people who don't read blogs every day
<kenvandine_wk> should it be upstream folks and community developers?
<asac> rickspencer3: i dont like how this was announced this time. last time there was at least a mail i think
<asac> rickspencer3: yesterday night i wondered about exactly this ;)
<davmor2> pitti: Right I'm going to try this strace for you now :)
<davmor2> aborted core-dumped at 60% hmmm
<rickspencer3> asac: seb128: ok, it looks like I got a mail about UDS sponsorship last week, and didn't pass it on :(
<rickspencer3> my bad
<seb128> rickspencer3: ok, no problem, we still have time to make the list so it's all good ;-)
<asac> rickspencer3: can you forward the mail so we know how the nomination works? e.g. where to send the email and so on?
<rickspencer3> asac: all the mail says is that the deadline is 14th, and to go to that page
<rickspencer3> (which isn't there apparantly)
<asac> hehe
<rickspencer3> I'll ask Jono to come and help
<asac> ok
<rickspencer3> he's not up yet though
<rickspencer3> (but we have a meeting in an hour, so I'll talk to him soon)
<davmor2> pitti: the strace just keeps going
<seb128> rickspencer3: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuPlatform/UDS/Karmic/Sponsorships
<seb128> rickspencer3: you dropped a char when copying or he did in the email
<rickspencer3> seb128: tx
<rickspencer3> seb128: btw, I'm cranking tunes on Jamendo right now
<rickspencer3> :)
<seb128> cool ;-)
<pitti> davmor2: yeah, I expect the file will grow pretty large
<davmor2> pitti: 84.6 meg
<pitti> davmor2: wow
<pitti> davmor2: I guess cutting off the last 500 KB should be enough
<pitti> davmor2: maybe pastebin the tail of it once it crashed
<rickspencer3> seb128: perhaps "access to 118,131" totally free songs should be communicated as a benefit of Ubuntu ")
<davmor2> I thought it was taking a while to upload to lp
<seb128> rickspencer3: right and we could calculate how many years of free music listening that is ;-)
<davmor2> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/130173/  let me know if you need more than that
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: jamendo is pretty nice... i just need a banshee plugin for it :)
 * rickspencer3 whacks kenvandine_wk
<davmor2> kenvandine_wk: I think that magnatune is better
<kenvandine_wk> last i tried i couldn't get that to work
<davmor2> kenvandine_wk: Works fine in Rhythmbox must be a banshee flaw
<kenvandine> davmor2: i was trying in rhythmbox :)
<kenvandine> i don't think there is a banshee plugin for that either
<davmor2> kenvandine yes there is they are in by default
<davmor2> iirc
<seb128> mvo: is the codec install thing supposed to activate universe by default if the users want? ie ask if it should be used?
<mvo> seb128: no, it does not support that anymore
<seb128> mvo: :-(((
<seb128> mvo: it's useless basically now then
<seb128> mvo: any reason?
<seb128> things we can install we do install
<seb128> things we can't install ie mp3 or mpeg decodes will not be handled
<kenvandine> davmor2: not that i can see
<seb128> decoders
<davmor2> kenvandine hang on installing now
<mvo> seb128: we enale universe and multiverse by default, so by default it work just fine (or am I missing something)
<mvo> seb128: that was discussed during the uds session, people said its not important because we enable universe and multiverse by default
<seb128> mvo: I'm trying an alpha6 image and only main and restricted are enabled
<mvo> on the live cd?
<seb128> mvo: well not on the CD apparently
<mvo> that is a known bug
<seb128> mvo: ok, good
<mvo> (or feature, not sure)
<seb128> I'm just doing alpha6 testing
<seb128> and I wanted to try playing some videos
<seb128> but I go no universe and totem complain about having no codec to install
<seb128> go -> got
<seb128> mvo: thanks, so it's a CD corner case ;-)
<davmor2> kenvandine: oh well you'll just have to try the rhythmbox version sorry they dropped it :)
<seb128> mvo: ok, that works fine once universe enabled
<mvo> thanks seb128
<seb128> mvo: thanks to you and sorry about the false alarm there, I didn't realize the CD sources were differents than the install ones
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: I just assigned you bug 131679
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 131679 in gnome-screensaver "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV when attempting to unlock screen" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131679
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<rickspencer3> but it's in compiz, so perhaps mvo can help figure out what to do with it if needed?
<kenvandine_wk> sure... i will ping him if i need to
 * kenvandine_wk wished he could get compiz to work in virtualbox :)
<kenvandine_wk> easier than crashing your desktop
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: does kvm not work on your laptop?
<kenvandine_wk> it does
<kenvandine_wk> but  you can't do compiz there either
<kenvandine_wk> i am trying out virtualbox...
<kenvandine_wk> but have been using kvm for ages now
<rickspencer3> for some reason I thought kvm could access your video hardware
<rickspencer3> guess not
<kenvandine_wk> no
<kenvandine_wk> well
<kenvandine_wk> i think they are workign on that
<rickspencer3> did you get virtual box extensions working in Jaunty?
<kenvandine_wk> no
<kenvandine_wk> it wants to downgrade xorg
<kenvandine_wk> so i guess that stuff needs to be rebuilt
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: weird thing is it will only do 800x600 with a jaunty guest
<kenvandine_wk> but i can do any resolution i want with a foresight guest
<kenvandine_wk> which is very strange
<kenvandine_wk> if i specify i higher mode it just blows up
 * kenvandine_wk will live with 800x600 and try to work on that tonight :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: if you get it to work for alpha-6, that would make a great blog post
<mvo> rickspencer3, kenvandine_wkon the phone right now, but happy to talk about it afterwards
<mvo> (the compiz bug)
 * kenvandine_wk tries to rebuild the guest extenstions for virtualbox for fun
<davmor2> pitti: Was that strace info enough?  If you want I can drop the whole file on my server for you.  Need to keep testing though.
<pitti> davmor2: looking
<pitti> davmor2: I don't see it on the bug report?
<pitti> davmor2: oh, missed your ping, sorry
<pitti> davmor2: hm, no EIO there, though
<pitti> davmor2: did that actually crash with the IOError again?
<davmor2> pitti: No it crashed at 60% the install didn't finish and the core got dumped
<pitti> bah, why is that so unstable..
<pitti> davmor2: that's a different bug then, though
<davmor2> pitti: Tell you what leave it till Monday and I'll play kill jockey all day long :)
<pitti> hehe
<pitti> davmor2: thanks a lot so far; maybe the strace catches the IOError for someone
<pitti> davmor2: that bug is nasty, since it doesn't have any stack trace at all
<pitti> which is very unusual for python
<pitti> but due to that I don't have the slightest idea why and where it happens
<davmor2> pitti: do you want me to dump the file on my server
<pitti> davmor2: not necessary
<davmor2> okay cool :)
<pitti> davmor2: the other crashes all have a proper stack trace, I'm just chasing this bloody IOError 19
 * pitti hugs davmor2
<mvo> kenvandine: re 131679 - the value in the backtrace is impossble to get from normal execution, so maybe some sort of memory corruption.
<kenvandine> mvo: which means i shouldn't be able to repro it :)
<mvo> kenvandine: if you can/could that would be great, I suspect this is actually not a screensaver bug itself but a issue from either resume (when a screensaver is also used)
<mvo> kenvandine: the amount of duplicates in the stacktrace may very well mean it some sort of generic corruption and the backtrace is a red-herring
<mvo> kenvandine: I was talking about it with upstream some time ago and other than "corruption" not a lot came out of it :/
 * kenvandine resumes
<kenvandine> no crash here.. i don't have a hardy box to test on
<kenvandine> and i have the same video card has one of the reports
<kenvandine> G965
 * kenvandine comments on the bug
<davmor2> pitti: I got a crash file in /log/crash  I didn't think to look in there doing the strace is it worth putting that some where for you?
<pitti> davmor2: can you please look at its Traceback?
<davmor2> pitti: I've run apport-cli -c against the crash it's just gibberish to me I'll open it as a new bug give you the number and you can always dupe it if necessary
<pitti> davmor2: right, thanks
<davmor2> pitti: bug 341777
<ubottu> Bug 341777 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/341777 is private
<davmor2> I'm just knocking off the private
<davmor2> pitti: does that help at all?
<pitti> davmor2: ugh, indeed, it's just gibberish
<pitti> davmor2: maybe it's interfering with strace
<pitti> davmor2: anyway, I'll have another look later
<davmor2> noprobs I'm going to move on anyway
<davmor2> I can always crash it again latter :)
 * kenvandine_wk -> lunch
<mvo> seb128: do you ahve any clever ideas about where to run add-indicator-applet.py ?
<mvo> (other than the one I outlined in the mail)
<seb128> mvo: I'm on a phone call right now, will reply later
<mvo> seb128: ok, no problem
<seb128> mvo: where did you run the previous code to add fusa on upgrade?
<seb128> mvo: can you get update-manager to do it?
<maxb> seb128: It's in gnome-panel
<seb128> maxb: right, it uses update-notifier
<salty-horse> hi. chrisccoulson, here?
<chrisccoulson> hi
<salty-horse> I fixed a pretty annoying regression in metacity that appears in jaunty. I think the new version should get into jaunty: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/332624
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332624 in metacity "Inconsistencies when windows change their icon" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<salty-horse> it affects windows not resizing when panels are added/removed, window icons not changing when an app changes them, and more
<salty-horse> see http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=572573 and its dupes for details
<ubottu> Gnome bug 572573 in general "autohidden panel doesn't adjust struts anymore" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<chrisccoulson> will that patch end up in 2.26?
<salty-horse> it's in the newest 2.27.0 -- http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/metacity/trunk/ChangeLog?revision=4198&view=markup
<chrisccoulson> 2.27 is an unstable release though is it not?
<salty-horse> perhaps. I don't know anything about the gnome release process. whatever the case, I think it's important to get that specific fix in
<chrisccoulson> i think metacity follows the rest of the gnome release numbering. if that is the case, then 2.27 will be part of the next gnome development cycle
<chrisccoulson> if the patch applies to the current series (which will become 2.26 i think), then that's great
<salty-horse> I'm pretty sure it should apply. the bug is quite new.. what can I do to help?
<chrisccoulson> attaching the patch to the bug report would be quite useful i think, and making sure it applies to the current 2.25.144 release
<salty-horse> I'll make sure it applies to the current jaunty package
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<salty-horse> chrisccoulson, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/332624/comments/5
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332624 in metacity "Inconsistencies when windows change their icon" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<dobey> what's a udeb package?
<dobey> ie, ubuntu-keyring-udeb?
<maxb> An udeb is a package specifically for use by the debian-installer pre-installation environment
<dobey> ah ok
<crevette> pitti: hey
<crevette> I forgot to say you I uploaded a bluez-gnome package with vuntz patch.
<crevette> pitti: https://edge.launchpad.net/~bmillemathias/+archive/ppa
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure how to get it to preserve the build environment though. that would be useful
<kenvandine_wk> i have the log... but it isn't very useful
<davmor2> bryce_: I've updated the bug with the improvements it bring and where I put it in the list :)
<didrocks> seb128: the sport was good? ;)
<kenvandine_wk> seb128!
<bryce_> davmor2: great
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: is there a way to keep pbuilder from cleaning up the chroot after a failure?
<seb128> didrocks: I'm a bit tired today but otherwise yes
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: man pbuilder? ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: I usually use pbuilder login and work in the pbuilder then but there might be better ways
<kenvandine_wk> i did... ok... so that is what login is for
<didrocks> seb128: slomo didn't take 2 new .so files in the last gstreamer debian version, do you think there is this is intended?
<didrocks> kenvandine_wk: login --save-after-login
<seb128> didrocks: dunno ask him when he's around
<kenvandine_wk> didrocks: thx!
<asomething> kenvandine_wk: there's a pbuilder hook here: bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks that will drop you to a shell on failure
<didrocks> seb128: ok, and the multiverse version of the package seems to use different source code, do you confirm?
<seb128> didrocks: I've no clue about that but I would guess no
<seb128> didrocks: just different build-depends
<didrocks> seb128: some changes in debian/rules apparently in configure phase. I think I have to update this one too, consequently…
<kenvandine_wk> asomething: that is useful!
<seb128> didrocks: yeah, just use the same tarball and copy the debian directory over
<didrocks> seb128: I will see first with slomo for this 2 new .so files. Maybe they are non-free and I have to put them in multiverse
<asomething> kenvandine_wk: there are a couple other useful hooks in that branch as well
<didrocks> (no updated upstream NEWS file, unfortunately :/)
<didrocks> seb128: I will not available until Monday (I don't keep my gpg key on my server, surprinsingly ;)). So, I will update this version which is mostly synced on debian (with just the patch), and ask to slomo tomorrow
<seb128> re
<seb128> didrocks: sorry I was having dinner
<didrocks> seb128: no problem :)
<seb128> didrocks: ELACKVERB?
<didrocks> (you ate quickly)
<seb128> not *be* available?
<didrocks> seb128: exactly, I ate words sometimes ;)
<seb128> didrocks: yeah, after sport I have an light dinner usually
<didrocks> seb128: it's better ^^
<seb128> didrocks: anyway no hurry, yes just upload what slomo did for debian and you can figure other changes next week
<didrocks> seb128: I am just checking that everything is still ok with the multiverse package
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm just looking at some of the milestoned desktop bugs, in particular, this one: bug 337235
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/337235/+text)
<seb128> bug #337235
<chrisccoulson> i've seen this before but with a different package
<chrisccoulson> hmmm
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/337235/+text)
<chrisccoulson> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/337235
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 337235 in gnome-media "volume-control help-page not found" [Low,Confirmed]
<chrisccoulson> ah
<seb128> chrisccoulson: well, I had a quick look some days ago the .omf is there so it should be indexed
<seb128> dunno why it's not
<chrisccoulson> it calls "xdg-open ghelp:gnome-volume-control", but somewhere along the way, the URI gets mangled and becomes "ghelp:///gnome-volume-control"
<chrisccoulson> if you run "yelp ghelp:gnome-volume-control", then it works fine
<seb128> indeed
<chrisccoulson> but call it with gnome-open, and it fails this way
<seb128> another glib issue?
<chrisccoulson> thats what i was thinking
<seb128> there is another weird bug
<chrisccoulson> it can be worked around, by using gtk_show_uri()
<seb128> clicking on the website url in the help dialog of several GNOME program open a browser twice
<seb128> do it ;-)
<seb128> would still be nice to fix the issue though
<seb128> but gtk_show_uri() seems a correct change anyway
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying to find a help page with a url on ;)
<seb128> gedit
<chrisccoulson> ah, from the "About" dialog is it?
<seb128> yes
<chrisccoulson> i get that too
<seb128> gtk-demo doesn't has the issue
<chrisccoulson> thats strange
<seb128> so I'm not sure that's a gtk bug
<chrisccoulson> quite possibly
<seb128> that's weird
<seb128> they just use gtk_show_about_dialog()
<seb128> gtk-demo and gedit
<seb128> I don't get why they behave differently
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that doesn't make much sense
<chrisccoulson> i'll report a bug upstream against glib about the URI mangling
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> there was an another bug about uri mangling no?
<seb128> or that was desktop handling?
<chrisccoulson> there was the one where http:/// uri's were being opened as local files
<chrisccoulson> that one is fixed now
<seb128> I was thinking about bug #335712
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335712 in gnome-desktop "strange escape handling in Exec line of .desktop files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335712
<chrisccoulson> i haven't tried to recreate that yet
<didrocks> hum, time to go to bed, have a good night :)
<calc> seb128: where does the gnome-user-share file share show up after you enable it?
<chrisccoulson> is bzr-buildpackage working for anyone here?
<seb128> dunno I never used it
<calc> seb128: ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson: what error do you get?
<chrisccoulson> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.NameError: global name 'self' is not defined
<chrisccoulson> then a traceback
<calc> kenvandine_wk: i see you uploaded it last? happen to know how it works, if at all?
<chrisccoulson> i wrote a patch for that gnome-media bug and was trying to build it from bzr
<chrisccoulson> it works if i already have the upstream tarball
<seb128> chrisccoulson: didn't that error yet
 * calc will try logging out and back in to see if it helps any
<chrisccoulson> that's odd. i've probably broken something on my system ;)
<calc> ok that fixed it
<calc> gah! gvfs is crap
<calc> ccheney@x200:~/.gvfs/ccheney%27s public files on x200$ touch foo
<calc> touch: cannot touch `foo': No such file or directory
<calc> then ls and its there
<calc> you know i'm beginning to think OOo's native gvfs support might not be buggy... its just gvfs is so buggy itself
<dobey> OOo doesn't use gvfs :)
<calc> dobey: it tries to, i have disabled in my build but this failure i am seeing is trying to save the gvfs fuse fs under ~/.gvfs/foo
<calc> and apparently no one uses gvfs much as I am finding bugs with every new attempt to use it
<seb128> gvfs is not so buggy stop trolling
<seb128> the fuse implementation is fallback method and not as tested
<dobey> calc: it uses gio. gvfs just happens to provide some backends for gio to use, and does some funky stuff with exposing mounts via fuse implementation
<dobey> seb128: no it isn't. it only ever passes around paths that point to the fuse filesystem now, so that stuff works better together
<calc> seb128: truncate was not supported at all until 1.1.7 (at which point it did with size == 0), it still doesn't support truncate right even for smb, it doesn't work properly for ftp and webdav still
<calc> seb128: if you touch a file under ftp or webdav it claims it did not save even when it did
<seb128> why is truncate useful?
<seb128> those backends are crappy yes
<calc> seb128: truncate on a fuse fs useful? eh so you can actually save files to the fs like a normal fs
<seb128> ftp is not a nice protocol and doesn't make the job easy
<seb128> and webdav has been written quickly and not maintained actively since
<seb128> that's what I say, don't use fuse
<seb128> gedit uses gvfs directly and has no such issue
 * calc can't tell if the issues he was seeing in OOo before were due to it secretly using gvfs fuse instead of real gvfs or were other bugs
<seb128> those are bugs but GNOME applications usually use gvfs directly and no the fuse thing
<dobey> seb128: one doesn't really have much choice to 'not use fuse' for gvfs any more
<dobey> no gnome apps use gvfs directly
<dobey> it's not a library :)
<seb128> they use gio same difference ;-)
<seb128> rather than trying to do posix calls over fuse which is prone to be buggy
<calc> so OOo has gnome-vfs and gio support, gio support is totally broken for some reason (can't even start OOo with it enabled), and gnome-vfs support is weirdly broken at this point i think it was because it was giving OOo fuse urls from nautilus at least in some of the cases as fuse seems to have been really broken at least < 1.1.7
<calc> seb128: isn't posix calls the entire point of fuse?
<calc> if it isn't intended to support posix calls probably gvfs fuse should go away entirely
<seb128> gnomevfs was crap to use no doubt
<seb128> it's not that it's not intended
<calc> er it in my longer comment above meant nautilus i forgot to mention that
<seb128> but rather than alex prefers to spend effort making gio works correctly
<seb128> which is what GNOME applications use
<calc> yea
<seb128> rather than working on the fuse thingy
<dobey> well, davidz does most of the gvfs hacking, not alex
<dobey> afaict
<seb128> no
<seb128> davidz does the monitors and gphoto coding
<calc> fuse is useful if it is usable as there are many non-gnome applications that might want network access as well
<dobey> filesystems on linux just suck :)
<seb128> alex has writting most of gvfs and do most of the gio and gvfs daemon work
<seb128> well, that's good that you test it and they are fixing bugs you submit
<dobey> yeah gvfs exists to avoid doing i/o inside gio :)
<seb128> that's just not the most interesting part for GNOME
<calc> heh
<calc> yea, i agree, i wish OOo gio support would just work :-\
<calc> i don't have time to debug it yet, maybe it will just magically start working with OOo 3.1 for karmic :)
<calc> supposedly it works fine for Novell so it might be they forgot to put a patch into trunk
<mclasen> calc: if you want to ensure that specific OOo-needs keep working in gvfs, figuring out a way to add unit tests for them to gvfs would help enormously
<calc> mclasen: i'm not actually sure if they ever worked at all, i recently decided to switch OOo over to using gvfs fuse since i couldn't determine what was causing the other saving problems when it was using gnome-vfs
<calc> mclasen: meaning i don't know if these issues are regressions or just never tested functionality
<mclasen> it doesn't make any difference for my recommendation...
<calc> mclasen: does gvfs has a unit test setup already?
<calc> s/has/have
<seb128> chrisccoulson: the bzr-builddeb bug is known and fixed to debian apparently, we can probably sync, I will check with pitti or james_w tomorrow
<james_w> correct
<james_w> I forgot to request the sync, sorry
<seb128> oh, hey james_w
<james_w> I'll sort that today
<seb128> james_w: you know you don't need to request those
<seb128> james_w: you can just do the sync yourself directly ;-)
<chrisccoulson> thanks seb128. i've created a branch of gnome-media with a patch in, and requested a merge in to ubuntu-desktop. i sent the patch upstream too
<james_w> heh :-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson: yeah, I'm sponsoring that right now, thanks
<james_w> ah, that's it, it's a merge, due to --install-layout
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<james_w> I need to find out if that's supported in Debian
<james_w> but I'll upload today
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - just looking at the gnome-desktop bug that slangasek opened. I can recreate it, but it also seems like creating the desktop file is broken too. I just created a desktop file with (what I thought) was a similar Exec line to the one quoted, using gnome-desktop-item-edit, and the backslashes in the unquoted string ended up doubled in the desktop file (so there are 4 of them)
<chrisccoulson> so the created desktop file actually ends up working. it only fails if you manually edit the desktop file
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-03-13
<calc> anyone remember when gvfs fuse support was added, was it in Intrepid (gnome 2.24) or earlier?
<calc> hmm looks like it was in hardy as well
<dobey> gvfs-fuse has been available since gvfs has been
<calc> ok
<calc> looks like gnome 2.22 was when that happened
<cj> calc: still chasing that one down?
<cj> calc: ever find a debug build of OOo?
<calc> cj: got it working :)
<calc> cj: i just forced gvfs fuse paths in the file dialog so it uses fuse now throughout
<calc> cj: i'll be uploading a new version to jaunty in a few minutes
<cj> woo hoo :)
<cj> you know if there are any job openings on your team? :)  Seems I don't have enough hard-core OpenGL experience to get the gtk+/OpenGL position
 * cj is annoyed by the commute
<calc> cj: all i know about is what is on the ubuntu.com careers page
<cj> I guess what I'm asking is whether any of those are on this team :)
<calc> i guy i have known for about 13 years might be coming to work for the oem team soon if his interviews go well :)
 * calc thinks he only has one left now
<calc> cj: oh i am not sure, i'll see if i can figure it out from the descriptions
<cj> ah, don't put too much effort into it.  I'll take any position I can hack :)
<calc> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_GD/ <- is for DX team which isn't the one i am on but works with us
<cj> DX != DirectX, I assume :)
<cj> Desktop Experience?
<calc> cj: if you like to do new design type stuff that would be a good position
<calc> cj: yea
<calc> cj: the team did the new notification work, etc
<cj> my wife is an excellent designer.  http://www.cadmiumyellow.com/
<cj> I like the notification :)  Looks good with the transparency and whatnot
 * cj hugs screen copy/paste
<calc> cj: she works for microsoft?
<cj> did for years.  I'm on contract there now.
<cj> she's pretty busy with the kids, but she's interviewing for a position in the surface team, I think.
<cj> so, my X is not *excellent* but I've poked at it here and there while doing work with gtk+.  How deep do they want the X fu to be?
<calc> cool, surface sounds neat
<calc> not sure probably doesn't have to be that great, gtk definitely would be important though
<cj> Hmmm, haven't done anything professionally in C/C++ since '03 or so... mostly perl and some c# since then...
<cj> I've read it pretty often, but not written anything more complex than a patch here and there
<calc> looks like knowing how to autotools code is wanted too but that is fairly simple
 * cj wrote a series of autotools articles... I have a feeling I'm in the first page of google hits for mono+autotools
 * cj checks
<calc> cj: doesn't hurt to apply for a position perhaps they will like you :)
<cj> awesome.  first hit :)
<calc> writing articles on autotools doesn't hurt either ;-)
<cj> ooh, and second and third :)
<calc> new OOo 1:3.0.1-5ubuntu1 uploading now using gvfs fuse instead of gnome-vfs/gio :)
<Amaranth> calc: only using one of two competing systems is always a good thing
<Amaranth> calc: even if you're completely destroying performance :P
<Amaranth> vuntz: how maintained is gnome-menus? libxfce4menu recently lost all dependencies other than glib, gobject, and gtk... :)
<calc> Amaranth: gnome-vfs and gio are both broken in OOo so fuse was the only option, it didn't work out of the box either but was relatively easy to patch in OOo to work
<crevette_> hello gentleman
<crevette_> men
<crevette> pitti, around?
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> crevette: hey
<seb128> hello
<pitti> crevette: I noticed the bug mail yesterday, but the followup said it wouldn't work?
<pitti> sorry for being late; hacked until 2 am...
<seb128> pitti: oh, you too ;-)
<pitti> seb128: yeah, couldn't stop until my apport launchpadlib test suite would succeed :)
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> I just closed IRC in the evening
<seb128> dear rosetta, please stop spamming me now!
<pitti> gosh, launchpadlib still has quite some quirks to hack around..
<seb128> mvo: hello
<seb128> mvo: do you plan to update libgksu in jaunty?
<seb128> mvo: the new version fixes "gnome-system-monitor crashes when asking for credential" bug which is open for a while and got lot of duplicates
<seb128> and any idea about bug #342043
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342043 in gimp "gimp- install prob" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342043
<seb128> "list file for package `gimp-data' contains empty filename" error
<mvo> seb128: I asked for a FFe
<mvo> let me check the status
<seb128> mvo: where? there was no open bug yesterday for that
<seb128> mvo: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgksu/+bugs
<mvo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/339949
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 339949 in gksu "feature freeze exception for 2.0.2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mvo> looks like its fine
<mvo> I will test/prepare/upload
<mvo> it also fixes a long and anoying problem that the return code of the sudo ed app is not returend
<seb128> mvo: thanks!
<mvo> afterwards we can work on the panel indicator thing (maybe when kenvindane comes too)
<seb128> mvo: ok, for the fusa thing we use the update-notifier framework no?
<mvo> yes
<mvo> we could do the same again, but ted was suggesting to just run it automatically
<mvo> and not bother asking
<mvo> because it does only add something and does nothing else (the fusa one removed the logout applet)
<seb128> right, good point
<mvo> btw, the change to remove system/logout is confusing :)
<seb128> I think so too
<seb128> I'm wondering if we should have a gconf key to disable that behaviour
<seb128> and set it only on new installs
<mvo> that is a good idea
<mvo> hm
<mvo> how expensive is a gconf call? I was thinking of a simple file assuming its the "cheapest" solution. because the script would run on each login ./
<mvo> if we put it into autostart
<seb128> what autostart?
<seb128> gconf call are less expensive that a test call in an autostart
<seb128> could we write the autostart to the user directory by some way?
<seb128> so the tool could delete the autostart after running
<seb128> so we would have no cost
<seb128> and it would run once
<mvo> I don't know how to do that savely
<mvo> (think of nfsrootsquash for example)
<mvo> we could patch gnome-panel itself to create the applet
<seb128> mvo: that would mean extra code diff to carry until next lts
<seb128> I don't like that much
<seb128> can we just drop the autostart in /etc/xdg/autostart then for upgrades and not new installs?
<mvo> yes
<seb128> autostart can be conditional on gconf value nowadays
<seb128> so we just need to make the script do the change and set the key*
<seb128> so we don't even need code checking for this gconf key
<mvo> aha, cool
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hello seb128
<mvo> what gconf tree is the autostart config?
<seb128> ?
<seb128> gnome-session runs the autostart
<seb128> so it looks to the user's gconf configuration
<seb128> if that's the question
<seb128> I'm not sure I parsed that correctly though ;-)
<seb128> or you asked how to writte the .desktop line?
<mvo> "autostart can be conditional on gconf value nowadays" - what gconf keys :) ?
<seb128> whatever you want
<seb128> seahorse-daemon.desktop:AutostartCondition=GNOME /apps/seahorse/sharing/sharing_enabled
<seb128> that's one example
<seb128> which means
<seb128> start if /apps/seahorse/sharing/sharing_enabled is true
<mvo> cool
<mvo> I prepare a update based on this, good stuff
<mvo> thanks
<seb128> you rock!
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<asac> hmm. could it be that metacity recently got more composition features?
<mvo> there is a branch that gives it all sorts of new features based on clutter
<mvo> but the stock one has none of that AFAIK
<mvo> (well, drop shadows and a new alt-tab switcher)
<asac> mvo: the alt-tab switcher ... when did that land?
<asac> i have composition enabled for the bubbles and it worked well ... until yesterday
<asac> now the alt-tab switcher is really slow
<asac> and firefox gets the same BadWindow problems i have with compiz
<mvo> no X update in between ;) ?
<mvo> but without compositing in metacity those problems are gone?
<asac> thats something i will now figure
<asac> what gconf key was that?
<asac> found it
<mvo> nice! devel/ in alt-f2 opens nautilus in that folder .)
<asac> mvo: yes. firefox start issues are gone
<asac> i couldnt start firefox from the gnome panel at all
<asac> now i can start it again
<asac> bryce_: backout whatever you updated in the last two three days ;)
<seb128> asac: there is a new libdrm version uploaded recently you can try downgrading this one
<asac> mvo: that reminds me that alt-f2 is broken on my laptop for a few weeks
<asac> e.g. does nothing
<asac> still works here though
<asac> seb128: thanks will check that out
<mvo> asac: known problem with compiz
<mvo> asac: keep it like this, so you are my tester
<asac> mvo: ok ;)
<asac> hmm ... seems i get more driver bits from xorg today ... lets see if that fixes it
<seb128> asac: what videocard?
<asac> ati
<asac> 5:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R580 [Radeon X1900]
<asac> with -ati driver
<asac> let me relog in to see if the latest xorg updates helped
<asac> otherwise will try drm downgrade
<didrocks> morning o/
<seb128> lut didrocks
<asac> i think i think i think ... that the driver updates from today fixed it
<asac> but could be that X just needs to run longer to get into that bogus state again
<asac> alt-tab however still has kind of high latency until it appears
<asac> probably takes a bit to get screens of windows
<seb128> anybody on jaunty amd64?
<geser> yes, why?
<seb128> geser: can you run
<crevette> pitti, sorry for the delay, I don't know if I can trust only one user. would you have time to test?
<seb128> geser: chrpath -l /usr/lib/python-support/python-gconf/python2.5/gtk-2.0/gconf.so
<seb128> geser: or 2.6
<geser> /usr/lib/python-support/python-gconf/python2.5/gtk-2.0/gconf.so: RPATH=/usr/lib
<geser> /usr/lib/python-support/python-gconf/python2.6/gtk-2.0/gconf.so: RPATH=/usr/lib
<seb128> geser: thanks
<seb128> didrocks: want to do some updates today?
<didrocks> seb128: I'm afraid, I will not have the time. I leave earlier to take the train
<didrocks> seb128: if it can wait for Monday, no pb :)
<seb128> didrocks: no, therei no hurry, enjoy your weekend!
<didrocks> seb128: thanks a lot, hope to have a nice weather for skiing :)
<seb128> oh, you go skiing
<seb128> cool
<didrocks> seb128: I will be there from Monday evening and ready for new GNOME release ;)
<didrocks> (in vacations \o/)
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> crevette: yes, I'll test it, but can't do right now
<asac> so where can i mount nfs through gnome?
<asac> starred like 5 minutes at preferences/admin  menu now
<asac> stared
<asac> "Connect to Server ..." no nfs :(
<asac> last try google: "mount nfs in gnome"
<seb128> asac: you can'ty
<seb128> asac: nfs is not a standard user thing
<asac> sigh
<asac> so all is lost now
<seb128> ?
<asac> no nfs ... no remote mount ... no mail
<seb128> no remount mount? no mail?
<asac> seb128: one of the recent updates broke nfs ... i cannot mount my nfs anymore :(
<asac> seb128: well. for ages i mount my maildir folder and use mutt
<asac> i hoped that doing it through gvfs might workaround some issue i do not yet see
<asac> i guess this means i should introduce offlineimap on this system too
<asac> i will ask the server folks now
<seb128> asac: gnome bug #536292 for the record and a discussion about nfs in GNOME
<ubottu> Gnome bug 536292 in hal volume monitor "user-mountable nfs filesystems are not showing up in Computer view of nautilus" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=536292
<asac> seb128: oh. yeah. i even hoped that i could just mount nfs like i can mount ftp, dav, samba et al
<seb128> asac: who browse nfs as you browse ftp etc nowadays?
<asac> so now i can share through samba maybe ... which sounds a bit up-side-down ;)
<seb128> asac: usually nfs mounts are sysadmin thing
<seb128> asac: use ssh?
<asac> seb128: but why is samba?
<asac> a user thing
<asac> seb128: ssh?
<seb128> asac: because that what zindozs users use all the time to share anything?
<asac> seb128: you mean open mutt on that system?
<asac> its far too slow ;)
<seb128> asac: no, gvfs-mount ssh://server, cd .gvfs/ssh...; mutt
<asac> seb128: sounds like an option. but also sounds slower
<asac> i will come back if nfs really is dead officially
<seb128> asac: why would ssh be slower than nfs?
<asac> seb128: because nfs is optimized for remote file access
<seb128> and not ssh?
<asac> seb128: i dont think ssh is optimized for that. its just a remote session protocol
<asac> nfs is even on the kernel side
<asac> but i can try and report back
<seb128> do you really see a difference to read emails?
<seb128> ideally ssh server and run mutt there should be the fastest
<asac> seb128: i will report back. havent tried. but i would think. if i open mutt i have to open all maildir files
<seb128> local disk access
<seb128> only remote mutt display
<asac> seb128: unfortunately its not faster to run mutt on that system
<asac> than running it on this system using nfs
<seb128> weird
<asac> the server is really slow
<pitti> remote mail client sucks IMHO
<asac> yeah. the nfs client side cache is responsible for the win
<pitti> if you ever have an attachment, you need to jump through hoops
<asac> pitti: yeah. thats another reason
<asac> i will probably migrate to offlineimpa for this system too
 * pitti pats imap
<asac> but i first want to understand why nfs broke after ages
<pitti> asac: offlineimap is a 100% pure ♥
<pitti> :)
<asac> pitti: i use offlineimap on my laptop against the same server
<asac> pitti: so its all setup
<pitti> but nevertheless, nfs should work, of couse
<asac> its just that i used nfs here for years
<asac> it doesnt work anymore and that scares me
<seb128> nfs didn't change for ages
<pitti> indeed
<asac> now going to server folks ;)
<seb128> weird that it broke
<pitti> asac: thanks for catching
<asac> seb128: right. i think its bootup optimization ;)
<mvo> offlineimap++
<pitti> blame Scott :)
<asac> pitti: yeah well. its hard to proof if you have no clue ;)
<seb128> asac: well, they didn't touch nfs at all, not even changed rc init scripts
<asac> seb128: yes. i browsed my upgrade log ... only found low level stuff liks initscripts or fuse stuff ... but fuse isnt used for nfs i hope
<pitti> heh, no
<pitti> not yet ;)
<pitti> nfsv5 might
<pitti> (just kidding)
<asac> hmm
<asac> heh
<asac> i saw some scary modprobe issues on boot this time. output looked like what you get if modprobe is run with wrong parameters (e.g the help output)
<asac> besides from that the boot was really fast
<asac> problem is that it happens before it writes any logs ... so probably the initramfs thing
<asac> is there any log somewhere for that stage?
 * asac reboots into a bloody old kernel
<asac> wow. now it works ;)
<asac> rebooting again
<pitti> asac: itz kernel bug?
<asac> i am not yet sure
<asac> i had to change my "lo" iface address
<asac> not sure how that might have changed
<asac> i dont use ifupdown for ages now
<asac> and NM just does ifconfig lo up
<asac> i will go back to this after i caught up with important mail ;)
<seb128> pitti: SystemError: W:Failed to fetch http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Hash Sum mismatch
<seb128> pitti: /me rm lock
<seb128> pitti: (that's the recent retracer fail, just to let you know I've looked at it)
<pitti> seb128: ugh, if I'd were to buy you a beer for every time you do that, you couldn't work for half a year..
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> lol
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * pitti currently figures out why removing tags suddenly doesn't work any more
<pitti> the scary thing about test suites is that they uncover so many bugs..
<seb128> they could break bug opening for a change
<seb128> that would give us some time to catch up on the open ones ;-)
<pitti> haha
<kenvandine_wk> hey gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi kenvandine_wk
<kenvandine_wk> gnomefreak: i hear  you live in the apex area....  not far from me :)
<kenvandine_wk> i live about 2 miles from southpoint
<gnomefreak> yep im about 2 miles from 751 and 64 intersection ;)
<kenvandine_wk> ah... not far at all :)
<tedg1> tedg: Ping.  Just testing xchat, please ignore.
<tedg1> tedg: One more.
<mvo> tedg*: the panel applet adding stuff is making some progress
<kenvandine_wk> tedg1: indicator goodness for xchat?
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: when you have a few minutes... i have some questions about debugging a problem with the applet
<kenvandine_wk> morning rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: good mornging
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: any chance you could me your work irc nick *short* than your non-work one?
<rickspencer3> it would  save me about 2 key clicks :)
<kenvandine_wk> hehe
<kenvandine_wk> suggestions?
<seb128> do you need to be logged twice?
<seb128> that breaks tab completion and is pretty annoying I've to say
<kenvandine_wk>  i guess i could just join this channel from the one
<kenvandine_wk> i am sitting in front of both of them all day
<kenvandine_wk> but at night just the other one
<seb128> you have one work machine and one out_of_work not running ubuntu? ;-)
<kenvandine_wk> both running jaunty
<kenvandine_wk> using them both all day... then carry the laptop down with me in the evening :)
<seb128> re
<seb128> mvo: you're gnome-panel debdiff looks fine to me, feel free to upload
<mvo> seb128: I'm doing some final testing now
<seb128> mvo: you can also upload the libgksu update I think since it got an ack
<mvo> seb128: hm, it seems to not run on gnome-session login, how can I set gnome session into debug mode to see what is going on?
<seb128> mvo: gnome-session --debug
<seb128> mvo: where did you install it and did you desktop-file-valide the .desktop too?
<seb128> pitti: I'm not sure to understand what you did on notify-osd
<mvo> seb128: desktop-file-validate give me the same as for seahorse
<mvo> the desktop file is in /etc/xdg/indicator-applet.desktop
<seb128> pitti: you switched from 0.9-0ubuntu1 to 0.9ubuntu2 is that normal?
<seb128> mvo: should be /etc/xdg/autostart
<mvo> seb128: eh, my bad. there it is
<pitti> seb128: might have been a merge glitch; the ppa branch uses native versions AFAIK
<mvo> (copy-n-paste error)
<seb128> mvo: should be /etc/xdg/autostart/indicate-applet.desktop
<seb128> mvo: no problem
<seb128> pitti: ok thanks
<pitti> seb128: but since we have orig.tar.gz's, we should use normal revisions
<seb128> pitti: right, that's what I though I was just checking in case you did the change on purpose to build from bzr rather than using tarballs or something
<pitti> seb128: nah, I just suck
<seb128> pitti: no you don't!
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * pitti hugs seb128
<seb128> mvo: it's /etc/xdg/autostart/indicate-applet.desktop?
<seb128> mvo: run a non GNOME session and gnome-session --debug
<seb128> mvo: maybe the .py is not +x or something
<mvo> I wonder if gconf is not available yet when it runs or something
<mvo> hm, it runs
<mvo> then it hangs
<mvo> and then the session says it fails to register
<mvo> does it kill it then?
<mvo> or will session just ignore it at this point?
<seb128> mvo: it means it has run and gnome-session goes to timeout
<seb128> mvo: drop the "X-GNOME-Autostart-Phase=Initialization" that's wrong there
<seb128> mvo: that means it should be ran early and register
<seb128> sorry for overlooking that in the debdiff
<seb128> normal autostart should use no such key
<mvo> aha, thanks
<seb128> mvo: that's using that which will lead to several seconds blanks in the bootchart and Keybuk will hunt you down ;-)
<seb128> mvo: btw any reason to just not dput the libgksu from your ppa now?
<mvo> seb128: yes, because I'm debugging a gnome-panel indicator applet problem right now ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> mvo: sorry ;-)
<mvo> :P
<mvo> no problem
<seb128> I forgot that most men don't do multi-tasking ;-)
 * seb128 runs
<pitti> human multitasking is a myth
<mvo> I can only do debugging and tea drinking at the same time, not more ;)
<pitti> yeah, eating food and thinking works :)
<pitti> but thinking about two different things is a myth IME
<mvo> I find it difficult enough to think about one thing already ;)
 * pitti hugs mvo
 * seb128 hugs mvo and pitti
<seb128> pitti: notify-osd 0.9.3 uploaded and I verified it fixes the epiphany download crasher testcase
<pitti> yay you
<pitti> seb128: hm, seems they didn't update to 0.9.3 in the ppa :(
<seb128> pitti: I didn't look to their ppa just got it from bzr
<pitti> right, I mean the ppa branch
<seb128> ah
<pitti> lp:~notify-osd-developers/notify-osd/packaging/
<seb128> are they still using that since they got it uploaded to jaunty?
<pitti> seb128: nevermind
<pitti> well, I guess they do, for their own testing
<seb128> I used lp:notify-osd to do the merge
<pitti> anyway, so they can merge from us for a change :)
<seb128> and updated the packaging over that
<seb128> yeah ;-)
<pitti> davidbarth: ^ FYI
<pitti> davidbarth: i. e. you might want to consider merging lp:~ubuntu-desktop/notify-osd/ubuntu/ into lp:~notify-osd-developers/notify-osd/packaging/ if you still care about the ppa branch
<Ampelbein> seb128: thanks for sponsoring alacarte. However, i have received 4 e-mails from "rosetta" stating translations could not be imported. Should/Can I do anything about this or can I safely ignore them? See http://paste.ubuntu.com/130645/ for the mail.
<davidbarth> pitti: ok, will take a look at the changelog
<pitti> davidbarth: just a merge to trunk, to get 0.9.3
<seb128> Ampelbein: you can ignore those
<Ampelbein> ok, thanks.
<davidbarth> pitti: i will in fact let mirco do that, as he's now officially the maintainer of notify-osd (he loves it!)
<pitti> davidbarth: ah, so he can finally do some packaging again :-)
<pitti> DEBUILD, I'LL BE BACK!
<dobey> heh
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: do you think you could test https://edge.launchpad.net/~mvo/+archive/ppa?field.name_filter=panel&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=any ? the auto-adding of the indicator applet?
<mvo> seb128: is there a way with gnome-session to ensure that the add-indicator thing is run before the panel? it seems the parallel startup confuses the panel sometimes (I just got two workspace switcher on the panel, but just one in gconf)
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: certainly!
<seb128> mvo: not easy, you would have to add back the line your dropped and make sure the script register to the session to not create a timeout
<mvo> hmmm
<seb128> the way it works now is that session components are started first and they register correctly
<seb128> so it knows when to start the next one
<seb128> and then everything else is started
<seb128> that's an efficient way to do thing
<mvo> right
<seb128> but that doesn't include the usecase where random script need to be ran before a session component
<mvo> maybe ensure that the panel is fully loaded and then run it?
<mvo> maybe a simple sleep is enough in the script
<seb128> add a sleep?
<seb128> right ...
<mvo> heh :)
<mvo> great minds ...
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> just sleep long enough; 60 secs perhaps?
<seb128> the right way would be to fix gnome-panel to not be confuse by gconf changes
<seb128> but I doubt we will do that for jaunty
<mvo> its a bit of a special case to mug around with its internal state while its loading :)
<mvo> I can see vuntz not too happy about this ;)
<vuntz> that's definitely something you don't want to do
<vuntz> :-)
<vuntz> (although it should really just work)
<seb128> vuntz: yeah, fix gnome-session!
<seb128> I see that but I doubt gnome-session 2.26 will get any change now
<hyperair> seb128: what's wrong with gnome-session?
<seb128> it doesn't do session management
<seb128> it close your session the way ctrl-alt-del would do before the unzap change
<hyperair> i see
<mvo> I take a break, but will read scrollback
<chuckh1958> Is there a way to prevent gnome from adding sftp volumes to the desktop after I use nautilus to browse to an sftp:// url?
<seb128> chuckh1958: no
<chuckh1958> Thanks. :(
<seb128> you can turn the option to display volumes on the desktop but you will get no mounts there
<dobey> eh it would be great if it mounted the right thing
<dobey> but it doesn't
<seb128> what do you mean?
<lool> asac: Would you have some cycles to look into the build issue which Dave Martin reported on armel on ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com?  Would be great
 * kenvandine_wk -> lunch
<chuckh1958> seb128: where is that option? I can use places for the volumes if I want.
<seb128> chuckh1958: gconf-editor -> apps -> nautilus
<seb128> chuckh1958: gconf-editor -> apps -> nautilus -> desktop -> volumes_visible
<chuckh1958> Is that on the menus somewhere or do I have to run it from a shell prompt
<chuckh1958> seb128: Is that on the menus somewhere or do I have to run it from a shell prompt
<seb128> chuckh1958: there is no menus but you don't have to run it from a command line you can use the "run application" dialog or deskbar or whatever you want
<chuckh1958> thanks. I was trying to find it in the prefs menu but nothing looked close.
<chuckh1958> seb128: one would think such a nice tool would be available somewhere in the prefs meu.
<seb128> chuckh1958: no
<seb128> chuckh1958: it's not an user tool, it's in the applications, system tools menu but not listed by default
<seb128> chuckh1958: you can use the menu editor to active it if you want though
<chuckh1958> seb128: Thanks. I really need to go through those inactive menu options some day. I'm a recent convert from kde and gnome is new to me.
<seb128> you are used to a have a zillion options then ;-)
<chuckh1958> seb128: yep. :) I installed kubuntu originally after switching from PCLOS, but I hated kde4. I ended up converting my installation to generic ubuntu, except for kvirc. I can't find a decent IRC client for gnome.
<chuckh1958> seb128: what irc client are you using?
<seb128> xchat-gnome
<chuckh1958> That looked promising except it didn't support socks and that's the only way I can bypass the corporate firewall for IRC access.
<chuckh1958> when I get a chance I need to look at some of the socksifying programs for gnome
<chuckh1958> I tried pidgin for IRC but don't like the fact that if it's minimized, it doesn't notify you if someone types your nick in a message.
<chuckh1958> yikes! There's a root terminal option in the system menu and it doesn't prompt for a password!
<jmarsden> chuckh1958: Did you already recently do something that gtk-sudoed -- most likely your session still "knows" it has sudo privs so it didn't prompt you?
<chuckh1958> probably. I ran synaptic a few minutes before.
<pitti> asac: thanks for driving this call so well
<asac> pitti: ;)
 * seb128 joined a few minutes after 17:30, that was a quick one apparently or it started earlier ;-)
<pitti> seb128: it started at 1700
<asac> seb128: bluetooth part was short
<asac> pitti: it was confusing. the mail said that seb should join at 1730
<pitti> heh
<seb128> pitti: the email I received said 17 to 17:30 wifi and 17:30 to 18 bluetooth
<seb128> anyway I'm not a bluetooth user nor have clue about the stack
<seb128> so I would not have been really useful there
<asac> seb128: you are always useful ;)
<pitti> seb128: don't worry, it was fine
<seb128> asac: don't try to drop work on me, I can see you coming! ;-)
<asac> seb128: damn ;)
<crevette> hello
<seb128> lut crevette
<crevette> pitti: hey someone said latest bluez-gnome works fine for fixed PIN code
<crevette> \./
 * crevette does the breakdance 
 * kenvandine_wk tests bluez-gnome
<kenvandine_wk> paired... but can't send files :/
<crevette> jaunty ?
 * kenvandine_wk doesn't know what he should be able to do :)
<kenvandine_wk> yeah
<crevette> you're sending from nautilus-sendto or bluez applet ?
<kenvandine_wk> applet
<crevette> what is the error ?
<kenvandine_wk> not supported
<kenvandine_wk> might be the device
<kenvandine_wk> it is a G1
<crevette> yeap
<kenvandine_wk> tried with nautilus-sendto
<kenvandine_wk> same thing
<kenvandine_wk> ok
 * kenvandine_wk wonders what bluetooth on the G1 is good for :)
<crevette> I guess you should open a bug upstream.
<kenvandine_wk> i think it is just meant for things like headphones...
<crevette> hcitool info xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx should return you the supported feature of your G1
<crevette> your adapter is supported right ?
 * kenvandine_wk tries
<mvo> asac: I managed to caputre a new nm crash during a upgrade, lets see how that goes :)
<mvo> (if we get a better backtrace=
<mvo> )
<mvo> bug #342372
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342372 in network-manager "NetworkManager crashed with SIGSEGV in nm_policy_new()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342372
<pitti> crevette: yay!
<pitti> crevette: sorry, this day is loaded with phone calls and IRC pings; I'll get to it
<asac> mvo: lets pray for the retracers
<seb128> asac, mvo: retracing didn't really work great
<seb128> b7e7f000-b7f34000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 4376971    /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.1800.2 (deleted)
<seb128> that's the missing symbols
<seb128> ie glib get updated between the time your start it and the crash
<seb128> you can probably reinstall the glib intrepid version and try using gdb locally
<asac> mvo: can you please log into intrepid vm before upgrade, install the -dbg packages, run gdb on the CoreDump?
<mvo> asac: I can try that, the upgrade is currently running
<asac> seb128: thanks for the hint ;)
<mvo> asac: a new/different one
<asac> mvo: abort it ;)
<asac> hehe
<mvo> too late, erased already
<asac> mvo: you can setup a new one
<asac> mvo: dont you safe the start state?
<mvo> sure, its trivial to do another one
<mvo> just takes a bit until its finsihed
<mvo> I will run one
<seb128> install libglib2.0-0-dbg
<dobey> man. why does the menu system hate me
<asac> mvo: you need more memory ;)
<asac> mvo: so you can just boot up a vm for forensics without waiting for upgrade runs to finish ;)
<mvo> I need more IO
<mvo> that is really my problem
<asac> mvo: are you doing this on your thinkpad?
<mvo> no, my workstation
<mvo> but io heavy operations (like copying base image so that they become test image) slows my machine a lot
<asac> mvo: get faster disks
<asac> mvo: SSD
<asac> or raptors
<mvo> and loadvm/savevm does not work with kvm :(
<mvo> that would speed things up a lot!
<asac> ouch
<mvo> yeah
<mvo> faster disks is the answer
<asac> mvo: the new intel thing can deal with 24G of mem
<asac> thats probably the fastest solution
<asac> and not even that expensive
<asac> e.g. do all the vm stuff in mem ;)
<mvo> heh :)
<asac> Core i7
<mvo> hm, 2g ram = 25€
<asac> Intel Core i7 920 4x2.67GHz BOX
<asac> mvo: there are kits for 24G of mem available that arent that expensive
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: did you log those bugs regarding indicator-applet?
<pitti> seb128: wow, there are new upstream releases of gdm 2.20 still?
<seb128> pitti: yes ;-)
<seb128> pitti: just some bug fixes changes though
<lapo> uhm, it's just for me or latest pycentral is broken? looks like it doesn't recognize Python-Version: current
<lapo> while the previous one worked fine here
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: no... i will in a few
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: thanks
<rickspencer3> please ping me when you've got them done
<seb128> mvo: ^
<kenvandine_wk> sure, i'll do it now
<seb128> lapo: what error do you get?
<lapo> seb128: tons of errors installing packages, I'm upgrading a machina so I have the exact error no more, but it was complaining that Python-Version was missing
<seb128> complaining or breaking?
<lapo> breaking
<lapo> I installed the previous version and everything works fine
<lapo> 0.6.11ubuntu2 works, 0.6.11ubuntu3 massive breakage
<lapo> most python packages were not installable, my test package was checkbox, but a lot of them were affected
<mvo> lapo: hrm, bad. what is the exact error message?
<lapo> mvo: wait
<lapo> http://pastebin.com/m4cc87f2f
<lapo> sorry it's in italian, but I can't reproduce it now
<lapo> mvo: something strange I noticed is that a pycentral version report 0.6.11ubuntu2 even with the 0.6.11ubuntu3 version installed
<lapo> I'm installing on lpia, so maybe it's a wierd lpia thing
<lapo> but python packages are neutral
<lapo> mvo: note that the package actually has the Python-Version field eh
<mvo> lapo: hm
<seb128> jcastro: hey
<seb128> jcastro: you stopped being on #gnome-hackers?
<mvo> lapo: see #ubuntu-devel
<lapo> need to run now, sorry
<lool> asac: Eh you're a hardware lover it seems
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: 342410 342420 332468 342429
<kenvandine_wk> i also tagged them all as notifications
 * kenvandine_wk updates the wiki page
<seb128> bug #342410 bug #342420 bug #332468
<seb128> bug #342429
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342410 in pidgin "IM windows opens automatically when new message is received" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342410
<rickspencer3> schweet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342420 in pidgin "Notifications should not appear when you are in a chat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342420
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332468 in evolution-indicator "should not show mail icon if no unread messages are available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332468
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342429 in evolution "When evolution window is active, notifications are still displayed for new mail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342429
<rickspencer3> thanks guys
<lool> asac: Thanks for the tip to dave_m on xulrunner BTW!
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: all linked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/JauntyIndicatorAppletTestCases/KenVanDine
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: thanks. nice work
<mvo> lapo I uploaded a fix
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: I'm a little confused by bug 332468
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332468 in evolution-indicator "should not show mail icon if no unread messages are available" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332468
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: i didn't file a new issue, there sort of was already
<kenvandine_wk> the general idea is the icon should show some message status
<kenvandine_wk> not just be there doing nothing
<seb128> it does something
<rickspencer3> the design is that it is always there, and that the pidgin indicator is never there
<seb128> it's the way to open pidgin once the notification icon will not be displayed
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: not for evo
<kenvandine_wk> well, it opens evo
<seb128> right
<kenvandine_wk> or focuses rather
<rickspencer3> it also has an entry to open pidgin
<kenvandine_wk> but it doesn't show you if there are unread messages
<kenvandine_wk> so the original bug won't be fixed the way he wanted it
<seb128> they decided to not list emails there
<seb128> which makes sense
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: that's why I'm confused. Is the bug that email messsages don't show up in it, or that it is present when there are no email messages to show
<kenvandine_wk> ted said ideally it will show  you how many unread emails
<seb128> you don't want 600 items in the menu in the morning when opening your email client
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: right... which is why he said just show a count
<seb128> I guess that's a valid wishlist indeed
<rickspencer3> I think it's supposed to say something like "Email Messages (600 unread)"
<rickspencer3> then when you select that item, it opens evolution for you
<kenvandine_wk> his complaint was that it the mail icon is there for no obvious reason
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: exactly
<kenvandine_wk> which it doesn't do yet
<rickspencer3> so that's a bug, that it doesn't show that yet
<kenvandine_wk> yes
<rickspencer3> is 332468 that bug?
<kenvandine_wk> fixing this satisfies his complaint
<kenvandine_wk> right now it is just there for no obvious reason
<kenvandine_wk> doesn't reflect status of mail, nothing
<kenvandine_wk> i can create a new bug, just seemed like fixing it would clear both up
<rickspencer3> I'm still confused about what 332468 is about
<rickspencer3> it's saying that there should be no indicator on the panel if there is no mail?
<kenvandine_wk> his complaint is that the icon is  there at all, when there are no unread messages
<kenvandine_wk> sort of... that just isn't realistic
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: that's not a bug imho, because the indicator allows you to open pidgin
<rickspencer3> is it supposed to allow you to open evolution as well?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: we should add the test case for how the applet should behave when there are no new messages
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: i would say yes
<seb128> define "open"
<kenvandine_wk> but it should also show you some status
<rickspencer3> seb128: good point'
<kenvandine_wk> "focus"
<seb128> evolution can't be send the notification area as pidgin does
<kenvandine_wk> it won't register with the applet at all if it isn't running
<seb128> it does focus evolution
<kenvandine_wk> yes
<kenvandine_wk> the use case states it should reflect status of new mail in the applet
<kenvandine_wk> which it doesn't do
<rickspencer3> I think it should launch the apps if closed, and focus if they are open already
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: can't
<rickspencer3> can't what?
<seb128> rickspencer3: it doesn't list the application if it's closed
<kenvandine_wk> evo doesn't even register if it isn't running
<rickspencer3> seb128: it lists pidgin, right?
<kenvandine_wk> nope
<seb128> rickspencer3: if you have no pidgin nor evolution the applet is just not there
<kenvandine_wk> only when running
<kenvandine_wk> applet will be empty anyway
<rickspencer3> then hth are you supposed to run pidgin?
<kenvandine_wk> menu
<seb128> hth?
<kenvandine_wk> or add it to your session
<kenvandine_wk> how the hell :)
<seb128> oh
<rickspencer3> the opposite of "hope that helps"
<kenvandine_wk> haha
<seb128> lol
<seb128> well, as you always did
<seb128> you never got a notification area icon before running it
<rickspencer3> so you go go "Applications -> Internet -> Pidgin" and the envelope appears
<kenvandine_wk> yes
<seb128> yes
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: could you please add that to the test cases
<seb128> and the fusa status too
<rickspencer3> what happens if you open evolution and not pidgin?
<kenvandine_wk> same thing
<rickspencer3> (or what is supposed to happen)
<seb128> to be honest I like the notify-osd changes but I'm not convinced by the message indicator
<rickspencer3> ok, please add that too
<rickspencer3> I'd like to ensure that we:
<seb128> I don't see what value it adds there
<rickspencer3> 1. Have pinned down the expected behavior by Monday
<rickspencer3> 2. We know where it is not behaving as expected, and there are bugs for each one
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: i like it... for pidgin anyway
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: not sure what you want me to add...  the MI just isn't designed to launch apps that aren't already running afaik
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: I don't see how it's different of the notification area icon since it opens dialog on screen when I receive message and never list anything in the indicator
<rickspencer3> add what they are supposed to do if:
<rickspencer3> 1. The user starts up Ubuntu, and neither pidgin or evo are open (does not appear, I believe)
<rickspencer3> 2. Starts up just pidgin
<rickspencer3> 3. Starts up just evo
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: it lists each individual inbound chat and can take you to each, before it would blink and when you clicked on it you would get a random chat
<rickspencer3> 4. Starts up pidgin and evo
<kenvandine_wk> and the icon would keep blinking
<kenvandine_wk> until you clicked enough times :)
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: sure
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: so now you get a nice list of just the things you might care about and you can go directly to each
<rickspencer3> it should only take a moment, but I feel the sands running out of the bottom of the hour glass and we need to be disciplined to get the most out of next week
<kenvandine_wk> i just wish it would take me to the spot in the irc chat where my name was highlighted :)
<rickspencer3> so, thanks for capturing that kenvandine_wk
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: that's not my experience but I will try on a new jaunty install next week
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: I think we need a specific bug for evolution messages not appearing in the messaging indicator
<XiXaQ> I have an old laptop with a 450MHz CPU and only 128MB RAM. This makes Xubuntu a bit too heavy, so I thought I'd install ubuntu but use LXDE instead. It's possible to not install gnome using the alternate cd, right?
<seb128> XiXaQ: hey, try #ubuntu for user questions, this channel is focussed on the ubuntu desktop work
<seb128> I've no clue about the alternate CD or I would reply
<XiXaQ> oh, I'm sorry. I actually joined the wrong channel.  :)
<seb128> but #ubuntu guys might know
<XiXaQ> thansk.
<rickspencer3> XiXaQ: it's no problem
<rickspencer3> we'd answer if we knew :)
<chrisccoulson> you could try your LoCo channel as well, as #ubuntu is quite busy
<XiXaQ> I think I'll hang around anyway, cause I have some ideas for the desktop, which I'd like to get some feedback on.
<seb128> good idea
<seb128> now might not be the best time to get a reply since it's friday in quite some timezone
<XiXaQ> obviously. :)
<seb128> but don't hesitate to try again during the week if you get no reply now ;-)
<kenvandine_wk> updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/JauntyIndicatorAppletTestCases
<XiXaQ> you're the guy working on Evolution, aren't you? One of the things I'd like to get some attention to, is adding SyncEvolution and Genesis to the default desktop. Who doesn't have a mobile phone and would like to sync it with their desktop?
<dobey> eh
<dobey> i don't know what syncevolution and genesis are, but i'm going to guess they're suboptimal, like everything else that attempts to do sync on linux :-/
<seb128> XiXaQ: we don't do upstream code, syncing is something which is not optimal right now
<XiXaQ> no, they're really nice.
<seb128> it's a bit late in the cycle for jaunty but feel free to mail the ubuntu-desktop mailinglist to suggest it for next cycle
<dobey> we need a proper sync framework for the desktop
<XiXaQ> that was my initial idea.
<XiXaQ> SyncEvolution with Genesis as a frontend, works brilliantly.
<rickspencer3> seb128: kenvandine_wk: thanks for dialing in on the indicator-applet. Now fear the awesome power of pm-dashboard
<kenvandine_wk> hehe
<kenvandine_wk> so what is pm-dashboard?
<XiXaQ> it depends on a syncml server though, but there are many foss implementations, and many free services out there.
<kenvandine_wk> i feel like i should know that :)
<dobey> so what do i do for something that doesn't do syncml? :)
<XiXaQ> dobey: what would you sync against that doesn't do syncml?
<dobey> my old visor or palm device?
<dobey> my ipod?
<dobey> gps devices?
<XiXaQ> heh, doesn't ipod support syncml? :)
<XiXaQ> when you're talking about gps, then I guess you're not talking about syncing PIM data?
<dobey> sure. why shouldn't my gps have access to my contacts' addresses?
<XiXaQ> because the manufacturer obviously decided that wasn't something you'd ever want, since they didn't add support for syncml like everyone else. :)
<dobey> whatever
<XiXaQ> but I'm not saying that other devices are unimportant. I'm saying that the billions and billions of devices that do use syncml are.
<XiXaQ> ... important. :)
<dobey> tomtom apparently uses a csv file for it
<dobey> sure but we need a proper framework, not wedging stuff that does work for a few people on a few phones
<XiXaQ> hehe, on a few phones? Can you mention one phone made in this century that doesn't support syncml?
<dobey> becasue the phone supports syncml doesn't mean the software on the pc works with the phone
<XiXaQ> which is why I'm proposing syncevolution and genesis, which communicates via software that works with both desktop software and mobile device software.
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-03-14
 * cj will be available to do contract work full time in 2 weeks :)
<cj> oops
<cj> wrong channel :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-03-15
 * cj fires up OOo 3.0 for the first time
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-03-15
 * Keybuk gets very deliriously happy about painting the screen blue
<chrisccoulson> not purple?
<Keybuk> not purple yet
<chrisccoulson> ah
<Keybuk> I won't do purple until tomorrow
<Keybuk> because purple involves fucking around with the palette
<Keybuk> and that involves thinking about colour matching algorithms
<Keybuk> and that sounds like work instead of fun
<chrisccoulson> yeah, you should wait until it's not the weekend ;)
<RAOF> Keybuk: What?  Wait!  Futzing around with VGA registers was *fun*? :)
<Keybuk> yes
<Keybuk> http://twitpic.com/18nmqr
<RAOF> Nice :)
<Keybuk> I like magenta
<Keybuk> I'm just setting the 8 basic colours by seeing if there's more then X% r/g/b in the argb32 buffer ;)
<Keybuk> tomorrow I'll replace that with proper palette setting and a best match algorithm
<Sarvatt> robert_ancell: how recently did it start?
<robert_ancell> Sarvatt, been happening for most of Lucid
<robert_ancell> I did change hardware about that time though so don't know if it's due to that
<pitti> Good morning
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey!
<robert_ancell> pitti, do you have a good morning script?
 * bryceh waves
<pitti> RAOF: yes, apport reporting on staging is busted; so far I only commented in the relevant LP blog, but didn't get an answer yet, so a bug report against LP is fine
<pitti> hey robert_ancell, how are you?
<pitti> robert_ancell: script> hm, I never quite managed to fix the one which is supposed to make tea and breakfast; does your's work? :-)
<pitti> I'd also appreciate one which automatically answers to over-weekend backscroll :)
<bryceh> mine only makes coffee
<pitti> that's something already
 * RAOF is his wife's breakfast & tea script :)
<lifeless> sudo mk_b & t; ?
<robert_ancell> pitti, good, just realised we've fit beta freeze :)
<robert_ancell> s/fit/hit
<pitti> heh
 * RAOF suddenly realises that there *is* a driver that has supported 3d for his nvidia card... the binary drivers!
<RAOF> That'll make testing multi-head+netbook-launcher somewhat easier :)
<dpm> good morning pitti. A question: how can the X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain key be added to packages that use python-distutils-extra? I was looking at the langpack.mk rule part that does that (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/395505/), and that relies on the po folder containing a Makefile, which apps with p-d-e don't usually have. (I'm looking at bug 538851)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538851 in gwibber "Translations should be stripped from the gwibber.desktop file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538851
<pitti> dpm: hmm -- the current build system doesn't even know about which gettext domain it's using
<pitti> dpm: if we know, or would assume that it's the same as the project name, we might just create a po/Makefile with GETTEXT_PACKAGE=$projectname in python-mkdebian perhaps
<didrocks> good morning
<dpm> morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey dpm, how are you?
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> Guten Tag pitti, how was your week-end?
<pitti> pretty nice, thanks; your's?
<dpm> didrocks, fine thanks, recovered from an annoying back injury last week
<didrocks> pitti: yes, very great one, thanks :)
<didrocks> dpm: oh? is it better now?
<pitti> dpm: ugh, something serious?
<RAOF> didrocks: Gooooooood morning!
<didrocks> gooood evening RAOF :)
<dpm> didrocks, pitti, I'm fine now, it wasn't anything serious, but couldn't move much last week and had to have a few physiotherapy sessions
<dpm> pitti, on the general issue with p-d-e and adding the key to .desktop files, is there any way I can help on this? Shall I file a bug to any particular package?
<dpm> In the meantime, in the particular case of gwibber, what do you think the best solution might be? Having a dummy Makefile with "GETTEXT_PACKAGE=gwibber" and then adding the langpack rule to debian/rules would work, but it sounds a bit hackish to me. Another option might be to just add the X-Ubuntu-Gettext key to the upstream files
<pitti> dpm: adding it to the upstream files sounds like a good idea indeed
<dpm> pitti, ok, I'll go for proposing that, then
<pitti> dpm: the general fix is not immediately clear to me, since we don't have a way to set the gettext domain right now
<pitti> dpm: btw, for upstream purposes they might use X-GNOME-Gettext-Domain
<dpm> ah, yeah, good point, I forgot we were picking that one up as well
<dpm> ok, thanks a lot pitti
<Keybuk> tseliot: morning, how was your break?
<pitti> hey tseliot, good morning Keybuk
<tseliot> Keybuk: good morning, I feel much better now :-)
<tseliot> morning pitti
<Keybuk> tseliot: yes, you should take more day soff
<tseliot> yes, I guess it will help me not to burn out ;)
<Keybuk> that was what annoyed me most about that idiotic forums poll of "Developers should work weekends until release"
<seb128> hey
<Keybuk> as if we work better the closer we get to burn out ?!
<Keybuk> personally I work best on a three hour day on a beach in the bahamas
<tseliot> heh
<tseliot> right
<tseliot> :-)
<seb128> pitti, do we really need to go through those unit changes and flameware now, can't that be reported to next cycle?
<pitti> seb128: yes, I'm sure it can
<pitti> seb128: bonjour
<Keybuk> tseliot: I owe you an apology
<pitti> seb128: I think we should revert the glib change and instead just fix nautilus fornow
<tseliot> Keybuk: for what?
<pitti> seb128: WDYT?
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> pitti, I'm all for it
<Keybuk> tseliot: I had thought looking at the Plymouth code, and with no understanding, that the vga16fb stuff would not be hard
<Keybuk> it looked like plymouth just needed to support visuals other than "true colour"
<Keybuk> and thus just needed indexed palette stuff dropped in for the colours
<seb128> pitti, we have lot of real bugs to work on without doing such changes and fighting the side effects
<Keybuk> as you found out, it's not that easy
<didrocks> hey seb128, morning Keybuk
<tseliot> Keybuk: yes, it's not that easy but we can do it. No need for an apology. It's been a rather interesting learning experience :-)
<seb128> lut didrocks
<Keybuk> tseliot: I got most of the way - http://twitpic.com/18nmqr
<tseliot> Keybuk: hey, that's much better than gray vertical lines ;)
<baptistemm> asac, if I want to have http://www.bluez.org/obexd-022/ for lucid, I should request a FFe, right ?
<Keybuk> tseliot: it needs palette creation and adaption though
<baptistemm> it should solve corruption on file reception we have
<Keybuk> at least you found the code to set the palette up already ;)
<baptistemm> hi there everyone by the way
<tseliot> Keybuk: right. Do you have the code somewhere so that I can take a look?
<Keybuk> yup, give me a few minutes
<Keybuk> just got to get laptop booted
<Keybuk> press enter, then let X restart ;)
<tseliot> heh
<didrocks> baptistemm: hey ;) if it's just a bugfix version, no need
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks!
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine thanks. Week-end without any email nor blog post reading. A lot to catch up today :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm good thanks.
<chrisccoulson> lots to catch up on today as well :)
<chrisccoulson> that is seriously weird
<chrisccoulson> i've just started copying a file from my desktop to my laptop, and my mouse has gone really jittery
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good, thanks! you?
<seb128> lot of monday catchup to do there too
<seb128> pitti, have you seen this bug about apport not able to connect to launchpad?
<pitti> seb128: which one?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm good too thanks. i've just got my first coffee of the day
<pitti> seb128: I know that it's totally broken on staging
<seb128> bug #538097
<seb128> pitti, ^ the one rick assigned to our team to sort
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538097 in launchpad "Apport cannot connect to crash database" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's totally broken for everybody at the moment it seems
<chrisccoulson> i would like to report a kernel bug about my file system corruption ;)
<pitti> seb128: I'll have a look later on; I suspect it's an LP problem, but I'll check
<seb128> pitti, thanks
 * pitti still wrestles with gupnp-igd
<seb128> bah
<seb128> there is lot of noise following up the glib unit change
 * seb128 marks another 15 emails as read on the topic
<seb128> like half of those weekend bugs and comments are due to it
<seb128> we should have a policy of not changing things if users don't complain about those ;-)
<pitti> bigon: hi! hm, I'm afraid I need your help with bug 534311
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534311 in gupnp-igd "gupnp-igd ftbfs on all archs in lucid" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534311
<pitti> bigon: I'm still waiting for my bz.openhand account creation (the mail seems to take ages), but perhaps you could look at my last comment in the LP bug?
<bigon> pitti: the only issue still the g_warning, right?
<pitti> bigon: I haven't reproduced that one yet, but I figure that's because I have a system d-bus running
<pitti> bigon: I'll get to that next (there's an existing bug report)
<pitti> bigon: ah, I found the bz mail in my spam filter, I'll register now and open an upstream bug for the CONSTRUCT_ONLY thing, if you want me to?
<bigon> it could be interesting to disable nm support in gupnp (see http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=568892)
<ubottu> Debian bug 568892 in libnice "FTBFS with new libgupnp: Test failure" [Serious,Open]
<bigon> pitti: ok no problem
<pitti> bigon: http://bugzilla.openedhand.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2031 now
<ubottu> bugzilla.openedhand.com bug 2031 in gupnp-igd "construct property "main-context" for object `GUPnPSimpleIgdThread' can't be set after construction" [Normal,New]
<bigon> pitti: downgrading the severity from g_warning to g_debug or something is the easiest way I think but the other bug could hit libnice like on debian
<pitti> bigon: ok, I'll do that for now in the ubuntu gupnp package
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<seb128> robert_ancell, joining IRC after work hours now? ;-)
<pitti> bigon: oh, git head tests succeed now, nice
<robert_ancell> seb128, shh
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you otherwise? had a good weekend?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, went to the zoo
<seb128> to the Sydney one?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yup.  didn't want to head out too far :)
<robert_ancell> seb128, how is desktop work going?  We on track?
<seb128> the Sydney zoo is quite nice, we have been there back then when visiting Sydney before UDS ;-)
<seb128> there was a firework on the way back too ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, I like the gondola so you can scope out what to see on the way up
<robert_ancell> good timing!
<seb128> indeed!
<bigon> pitti: be carefull I get some random success/fails with the testes
<robert_ancell> seb128, I was trying to work out, is imagemagick on the cd?  it is in maun
<robert_ancell> main
<pitti> main, yes
<robert_ancell> where is the list of exactly which packages are on the cd?
<pitti> robert_ancell: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-i386.manifest
<pitti> and similar, *.manifest files for desktop CDs, and .list files for alternates
<chrisccoulson> fantastic, my laptop is not being very nice to me again this morning
<robert_ancell> pitti, I'm a bit worried imagemagick is too large.  I've used it in the latest simple-scan to get PDF compression working properly (though if it's not installed it falls back on the innefficient cairo versions)
<Ng> robert_ancell: I don't think you were on here over the weekend when I said this... Simple Scan is utterly fantastic, thanks very much :)
<seb128> pitti, trivial change to fix indicator-session switch from entry not being translated, is that for now or after beta rather?
<robert_ancell> Ng, thanks!
<seb128> pitti, ie should I upload or just wait for after beta?
<pitti> seb128: upload it now; at worst, it'll stay in unapproved until after beta
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks
<pitti> but I'll review it
<pitti> sounds fine for beta
<Ng> robert_ancell: I bought an HP 4580, plugged it in, I could scan and print immediately with zero configuration. Also fwiw after poking at it with hp-toolbox I can scan and print to it over its wifi connection \o/
<robert_ancell> Ng, nice!
<Ng> sadly it doesn't avahi announce its scanning ability or I'd be asking for that to appear in the source list, but I can fire it up from hp-toolbox (which btw still defaults to xsane)
<robert_ancell> gtg, no time to chat :(  See you all later!
<chrisccoulson_> seb128, the visual problems we see with the notification area don't seem to be confined to just the notification applet
<chrisccoulson_> i got it with my clock this morning too
<chrisccoulson_> http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/Selection_001.png
<seb128> urg
<didrocks> chrisccoulson_: I noticed that this week-end too, but I didn't upgraded on my netbook for 4 days, so, I was waiting (never got that on my laptop)
<vish> chrisccoulson_: hi.. regarding the new touchpad on/off notification , i'v seen you mention it.. but there is a bug the scalable icon seems to be the source icon rather than a cropped 48px version , this ends up being displayed rather than the 48px icon which package do i file the bug?
<chrisccoulson_> vish - gnome-settings-daemon
<vish> ty
<chrisccoulson_> didrocks - yeah, i get the issue quite often
<chrisccoulson_> but it normally only affects the notification area
<chrisccoulson_> vish, with screenshot preferably
<chrisccoulson_> i don't have a touchpad button ;)
<vish> sure :)
<chrisccoulson_> thanks
<chrisccoulson_> kklimonda - what is the impact of "build transmission gtk+ client with both gconf and libcanberra support"
<chrisccoulson_> does that make the client use gconf for all the configuration storage?
<vish> chrisccoulson_: Bug #539025 with screenshots
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539025 in gnome-settings-daemon "Touchpad on/off notification uses icon from one canvas source svg than a 48px icon" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539025
<seb128> mvo, hi
<seb128> mvo, bug #530430, can I assign that one to you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530430 in gnome-control-center "gnome keyboard preferences can't apply system wide" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530430
<seb128> the polkit action returns an Error parsing subject struct
<seb128> mvo, since you are the one who wrote the changes... ;-)
<seb128> not sure if that's an ubuntu-system-service bug though
<mvo> seb128: I can have a look now
<mvo> seb128: hopefully its just something with polkit
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<mvo> seb128: will you/your team work on the UI change for http proxy inconsitencies :) ?
<pitti> mvo: error parsing subject struct> that rings a bell
<seb128> mvo, I don't know about this bug so I doubt it
<seb128> pitti, I think you fixed a bunch of similar issue at start of the cycle
<pitti> mvo: I got the same in jockey with the new polkit, it needs the start-time now
<pitti> and usb-creator used the same code
<mvo> pitti: aha, cool. I fix it, I saw in computer-janitor some days ago but forgot to fix it in u-s-s :(
<mvo> pitti: doing that now :)
<pitti> gnome-lirc-properties as well -- let's see how many other places copied my broken stuff :-P
<mvo> pitti: heh :)
<seb128> lol
<pitti> mvo: ok, please ping if you need any help, or I should take a look at it
<didrocks> pitti: everyone trust your code :)
<pitti> well, it did work back then
<pitti> but then PK got stricter
<didrocks> oh ok, hence having the issue now
<seb128> mvo, can you give details about your proxy question?
<seb128> ie bug reference at least
<mvo> seb128: sure, give me a second
<pitti> I'm off for a bit, need to go to the supermarket
<mvo> bug 432631
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432631 in apt "clean up system/per-user proxy handling" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432631
<mvo> pitti: when you are back, could you have a look at comment https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/432631/comments/9 please (if you haven't already)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432631 in apt "clean up system/per-user proxy handling" [High,Fix released]
<mvo> pitti: I saw it only after I did the apt upload
<mvo> seb128: see bug above, its basicly that we need a way to warn if the system and session proxies are different
<seb128> mvo, ok, reading
<seb128> mvo, do we have any design recommendation on how to do that?
<mvo> seb128: no :( sorry. at least not ATM. I need to think about it a bit more, maybe something simple as a "/!\ The system proxy settings are different from your settings [info]"
<mvo> as a label on top/bottom
<mvo> but that will need a UI freeze exception
<seb128> right
<seb128> I think that should be doable
<mvo> let me know if you need help, I can try to help out, but not before beta-1 release (we will have to move it to beta-2 then)
 * mclasen thinks we really need to get those system-wide patches upstream
<mclasen> not healthy if you have some, and we have some others, and opensuse has some...
<mvo> much agreed
 * mvo tried to push them long ago when starting with the project, but did not got much love for them
<seb128> right
<mclasen> well, our patch wasn't loved either
<mclasen> but I think fizz will accept them if we make it clear that everybody is shipping them anyway
<mclasen> maybe we need to have that discussion on gnomecc-list
 * mvo nods
<mvo> seb128: fix commited, I upload in a little bit
 * mvo should probably also test 
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<seb128> thanks
<mvo> thanks, no worries
 * didrocks just dicovered the "prerequisite" branch function in LP merge proposal. That's sweet
<didrocks> seb128: just grabbing the sound patch for gdm now, let me backlog for robert's comment
<seb128> so lp:~robert-ancell/gdm/gdmsetup-sound-enable
<seb128> "
<seb128> So, you just need to fill the blanks in common/gdm-settings.c
<seb128> (09_gdmserver_sound_settings.patch).  Look for the '...' comments."
<seb128> which is somewhat tricky
<vish> mvo: hi.. i'm trying to add the icons for software store categories and subsections in Humanity , but i'm not sure what icon names software store looks for , there are too many subsections :s  more than what is listed in the gnome-menus , where can i find the icon names??
<seb128> writing gconf config for a not running user sucks
<soren> seb128: Isn't that what gconftool-2 --direct does?
<seb128> soren, well it might be running or not
<soren> Ah. :(
<pitti> would it hurt to have a gconfd for gdm? gdm's dbus-daemon is running anyway
<seb128> soren, we try to change gdm keys and the gdm gconf is active only when a greeter screen is displayed
<mvo> vish: we can pick the iconnames, the file in /usr/share/app-install/software-center.menu, the key SCIcon
<seb128> pitti, I guess not but how do you suggest to start it?
<mvo> vish: if you send me the icons I will merge them and update the menu file
<pitti> seb128: I thought libgconfd/gconftools would do that automatically
<seb128> no, it tends to complain about failing to contact the server
<didrocks> seb128: right, the code is tricky
<vish> mvo: you want the icons to be included in the app[software store] itself? and not in the theme?
<seb128> vuntz, mclasen: do you have an opinion on how to change a gconf key for an another user? there seems to be no easy way to do this
<mclasen> seb128: you can't
<seb128> :-(
<mclasen> at least not in a supportable way
<mclasen> his gconf db lives in his home dir
<seb128> that's what I though
<mclasen> which might be automounted
<mclasen> or worse, encrypted
<pitti> hardly for gdm, though?
<mclasen> no
<seb128> mclasen, well in this case that's for gdm
<pitti> gdm is already running, after all
<mclasen> yeah
<mclasen> but it still doesn't work
<seb128> mclasen, and we want to change it from the gdm server, so technically we can change the uid and do calls as gdm user
<mclasen> thats why I set defaults/mandatory values in that case
<seb128> we could change the ui and g_spawn gconftool
<seb128> mclasen, the issue is that gdm and user sessions use the same keys
<seb128> mclasen, so you change the setting for all users...
<mclasen> yeah, well...you still can't really change another users gconf db
 * seb128 wonders if we should some trick like write a file on disk
<seb128> and make the greeter code change the gconf key on start when the file is there
<mclasen> you can invent hacks like that
<pitti> seb128: hm, TBH I still fail to see why seteuid(gdm) spawn(gconftool) would be failing, but if that's too hairy, perhaps we should write it to custom.conf instead
<mclasen> pitti: it needs to run in the sandbox session (if there is one) so it can talk to the gconfd there
<mclasen> you can run gconftool --direct on the db
<pitti> seb128: it seems much easier to read custom.conf from the greeter session than to write gdm's gconf values from the daemon?
<mclasen> but then you need to kill the gconfd in the sandbox session (if there is one)
<seb128> pitti, right it seems so
<mclasen> which might loose the unflushed changes that he has in memory
<pitti> mclasen: why can't it just autospawn the gconfd if it's not running yet?
<pitti> mclasen: gdm's session dbus is running all the time
<mclasen> what keys are we actually talking about here, just the background ?
<seb128> mclasen, the sound one
<seb128> users want a way to make login quiet for use in public places
<mvo> vish: oh, sorry. well, currently some of this have no icon names yet, so if you just pick some like "sc-category-boardgame" I will update the file
<vish> mvo: neat, thanks..
<seb128> mclasen, ie /desktop/gnome/sound/event_sounds  for the gdm user
<didrocks> seb128: I think the most annoying part is not the sound in gdm, but the welcoming sound for the user you are login in. (and we are back about the issue of automounting and encrypted home)
<seb128> didrocks, the welcoming sound?
<seb128> didrocks, is that the session start sound?
<didrocks> seb128: right
<didrocks> seb128: this is per user, no?
<seb128> didrocks, turning that one off from the sound capplet works
<seb128> you can mute sound events there
<seb128> I do it there and it works fine
<didrocks> yes, I was thinking about per session like "I like the event sound, but not when in the train and I don't want to change before being there"
<didrocks> that can be something we can work on next cycle, "launching a mute session"
<tseliot1> rickspencer3: hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi tseliot1
<seb128> didrocks, ideally you could just press a key during boot to tell it to be quiet
<seb128> didrocks, but anyway for this cycle we just want a way to tell gdm to not play the drum sound
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, like Shift or something like that
<didrocks> seb128: ok, it was just to ensure we were speaking about the same thing :)
<seb128> I'm confused now about the best way to do what we want
<seb128> hum
<seb128> pitti, what do you think?
<seb128> I think 3 ways
<seb128> - trying to write in the gdm config
<seb128> i.e calling g_spawn dbus-launch gconftool --direct
<seb128> or without --direct if we use dbus-launch
<seb128> - writing in custom.conf and making the greater read that
<seb128> (not sure if it does now)
<seb128> - just writing a file on disk and make the greater code set the key when it's there
<pitti> seb128: (4) would be a less clean way of (3), I think
<pitti> seb128: do we even need dbus-launch? it's already running
<pitti> seb128: if g_spawn gconftool works, I'd use that; seems easiest to me
<seb128> (4)?
<seb128> I listed only 3 options :p
<pitti> oh, sorry, s/4/3/ and s/3/2/ then
<pitti> the --direct was on the start of the line here ;)
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<kenvandine> hey seb128, FYI I pushed an updated app indicator patch for rhythmbox on friday, but not uploaded
<seb128> kenvandine, doing what?
<pitti> seb128: reading custom.conf should be easy, but would introduce a format incompatibility with upstream again
<kenvandine> seb128, it was just removing a work around they had to use for a bug in app indicator
<kenvandine> which is fixed now
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, I've seen this email, thanks
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> not important enough for an upload... but the patch is there for next refresh :)
<seb128> right
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<rickspencer3> stupid dst
 * rickspencer3 snore
<seb128> pitti, " seb128: do we even need dbus-launch? it's already running"
<seb128> pitti, what is already running?
<pitti> gdm       3893  0.0  0.0  26248   840 ?        S    14:54   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session
<pitti> seb128: ^ gdm's session dbus
<seb128> pitti, it's not
<seb128> pitti, running ps -u gdm = empty there
<seb128> on the mini after a fresh boot and autologin
<pitti> strange
<pitti> aah
<pitti> I don't have autologin here
<seb128> the greeter is started first time you switch user
<seb128> or when you don't use autologin
<seb128> but in autologin case it's not started
<seb128> pitti, I don't feel good about changing config format and are we sure the greeter has always right to read the daemon config?
<mclasen> pitti, mvo: should I cc anybody from your side when starting a discussion about systemwide settings ?
<mvo> mclasen: I'm on the mailinglist already, so that should be fine
<seb128> same here
<mvo> mclasen: thanks for pushing this again
<mclasen> ok
<seb128> pitti, I feel unsure about spawning gconftool for an another user too, we tried that previous cycle in the gdm postinst and ran into lot of issues
<pitti> seb128: so, if you think it'll cause problems, let's go with the custom.conf thing then
<seb128> pitti, I just don't feel comfortable adding hackish code in the server
<seb128> let me check with #gdm guys what they think today
<seb128> pitti, on an another hand adding the g_spawn call seems easy to do and not really crash prone
<seb128> ie if the command fails the key is just not going to change
<pitti> seb128: what kind of problems did we get in the postist scripts?
<seb128> maybe we should do that now to get something in
<pitti> seb128: at least that one seems to be revertable much more easily
<pitti> and with a g_spawn_async() it would just be "fire and forget"
<seb128> pitti, it was mainly pam issues by using sudo which will not get there
<pitti> ah, right
<seb128> + gconf not running which we worked around by using dbus-launch IIRC
<seb128> I'm wondering if we should fire a gconftool --shutdown
<seb128> and then a write --direct
<pitti> seb128: the next action in a running gdm greeter would just respawn it again then, I think
<pitti> so that might be better than dbus-launch
<seb128> pitti, yes
<seb128> ok, let's do that
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<seb128> didrocks, do you feel like doing that change?
<seb128> didrocks, it's basically changing uid to the gdm one, doing 2 g_spawn_async calls
<didrocks> seb128: right, can do that. I have also to add the get_sound_enabled method over dbus (not yet implemented)
<seb128> didrocks, and going back to the previous uid
<seb128> didrocks, robert_ancell didn't do that?
<didrocks> seb128: no, he begans to write the get function but if I understand correctly the code, he didn't finish
<didrocks> seb128: 2 g_spawn_async calls? how to know that the --shutdown will be finished before the --direct call?
<seb128> didrocks, do the first one sync if you want
<didrocks> seb128: ok
<seb128> I've no strong opinion either way
<seb128> didrocks, right it seems if just put an empty function for get
<didrocks> seb128: yes, should be easy to fix
<rickspencer3> bryceh, tedg, all InkScape devs - InkScape is awesome, that is all
<sabdfl> cjohnston: hi
<sabdfl> the plan is to stick with the current arrangement through beta1
<pitti> rickspencer3, seb128: FYI, I talked to gary; he'll poke the apport bug uploading fix into production now (will take some 8 hours)
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<rickspencer3> pitti, thanks
<rickspencer3> pitti, was this a diabolical plan to reduce our bug work load?
<pitti> a FAILED plan
<pitti> rickspencer3: it was a security fix for Launchpad which got a little too tight apparently
<rickspencer3> heh
<LaserJock> didrocks: is the go-home-applet icon hard-coded? I'm not sure if I'm supposed to see a monochrome Ubuntu logo or not
<sabdfl> cjohnston: there are arguments for an against the move left. the decision to go left is mine, based on design preference and where i want the UI to move next
<sabdfl> i'm open to real feedback, especially genuine reports of "i clicked the wrong thing accidentally" rather than speculative "people will click the wrong thing accidentally".
<seb128> sabdfl, hey
<seb128> sabdfl, how are you?
<didrocks> LaserJock: it's not hard-coded, it's using a gconf key (just checked now). so, yeah, this should be changed
<seb128> sabdfl, speaking about design do you know if the indicator message icon will go back to change to something less subtle?
<pitti> like, something we can actually notice? :-)
<pitti> seb128++
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I read funny stories
<seb128> like jcastro putting his phone next to the computer making noise on im messages to not miss those ;-)
<pitti> gray vs. black isn't; especially now that the indicator is surrounded by other black icons
<seb128> I keep missing messages again since they dropped the green icon
<didrocks> I totally agree :)
<LaserJock> seb128++ I keep missing messages
<didrocks> LaserJock: it's the distributor_logo key which is the default. I will change that in the code.
<didrocks> LaserJock: after beta 1 :)
<sabdfl> hiya seb128 - excellent thanks, new home!
<sabdfl> seb128: we may try a green indicator for "you've got mail"
<pitti> sabdfl: a seminaked woman walking across the screen with a cardboard sign is out of the question then?
<seb128> lol
<kenvandine> hahahaha
<didrocks> :)
<rickspencer3> noooooo
<rickspencer3> keep it classy indcators
<sabdfl> pitti: can she be wearing *light*?
<cjohnston> sabdfl: Is it going to stay the way it currently is on the left? If so I'll start closing bugs
<seb128> sabdfl, we had a green icon for a few weeks, that seemed to work fine for most people there according to the feedback we got
<cjohnston> Lol
<sabdfl> cjohnston: it will stay that way through beta1 to gather feedback
<sabdfl> clearly, there's a lot of feedback already being gathered :-)
<pitti> bright green stood out much better, yes
<didrocks> right, I agree with seb128, the green one we had for messaging menu was working great
<cjohnston> Ok. So leave the bug reports open then?
<sabdfl> it was also bulbous and 3d so had to die die die
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<sabdfl> but a flat green one may be appropriate
<sabdfl> i asked otto to play with some variations
<kenvandine> sabdfl +1 from me on that
<seb128> sabdfl, ok thanks, looking forward to see what he comes with ;-)
<seb128> as long as it's noticable enough that I stop missing messages ;-)
<pitti> like "pitti | seb128: plz fix this bug by tomorrow!"
<kenvandine> i think with the light theme the current one is quite noticable, but i have a tough time with the dark theme
<pitti> kenvandine: I am using the light theme, and it's not noticeable at all
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm using the light theme and I don't notice it
<pitti> kenvandine: I have two gray and 5 black icons, and with a message it doesn't look any different
<kenvandine> pitti, ok, i actually switched to the light theme because i found it easier to notice the indicator
<nigelb> sabdfl: so we can expect the left to stay? (just curious)
<LaserJock> ... through Beta1 :-)
<nigelb> I'm meh about where it, I use the keyboard anyway
<seb128> we will try to change the capplet to change the side only for the new themes though
<nigelb> yeah, I noticed that bug
<pitti> seb128: would you mind eyeballing http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/cdbs/ubuntu/revision/143 ?
<pitti> seb128: do you see a potential problem with moving the X-U-Gettext-Domain line?
<seb128> pitti, looking
<pitti> oops, missing ^
<LaserJock> didrocks: the gconf key is set to distributor-logo, is that not right anymore?
<LaserJock> didrocks: it seems that the newer icon is start-here
<pitti> seb128: missing ^ in regexp committed to r144
<didrocks> LaserJock: distributor-logo is still the old one. I'll fix that to change the default key. Don't know if distributor-logo should be updated
<seb128> pitti, ok
<cjohnston> sabdfl: Im working right now. Would you mind a pm a little later on?
<seb128> pitti, ok, done with my indicators changes, queue review appreciated if you want to do that
<seb128> pitti, small fixes on indicator-{sound,me,application}
<seb128> pitti, reviewing the cdbs change now
<sabdfl> cjohnston: sure
<sabdfl> nigelb: yes, that's the likely outcome
<nigelb> sabdfl: I'd love it :)
<nigelb> sabdfl: Mostly on principal, taking bold moves and sticking to them.
<seb128> pitti, is the sed command there working for you?
<seb128> bah typo
<seb128> pitti, ok, that seems fine to me, I don't like much adding the domain there for readability reasons but I don't have a better suggestion either
<pitti> seb128: yes, I tested it with simple-scan
<pitti> seb128: isn't it for you?
<pitti> seb128: we could make it more nice and add more parsing, but that would be more error prone, too
<pitti> seb128: I'm fine to beat on it harder if you don't like it
<seb128> pitti, it works, I was doing a typoe
<seb128> typo
<seb128> pitti, well using sed quickly limits what you can do easily
<seb128> I would prefer having it insered before the second [ if there is one
<pitti> I can use perl
<pitti> sed was enough for the initial task
<seb128> pitti, well, before the second ^[ or end of file would be nice
<seb128> pitti, if you can make that easily
<pitti> seb128: I'll look into that then
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> pitti, it seems that "after the first empty line" would work too
<seb128> if that line is not the first one (some files seem to start with one)
<pitti> seb128: for evolution yes, but we can't necessarily rely on having empty lines between
<seb128> right
<ccheney> rickspencer3: i got epiphany built and doing testing now, it is crashing due to some bugs and I am trying to debug it at present
<rickspencer3> ccheney, thanks for the update
<rickspencer3> glad it is building
<rickspencer3> ccheney, did bratsche help you get it building?
<ccheney> rickspencer3: it even loads a page up but when i click in the url bar it crashes
<ccheney> rickspencer3: yea
<rickspencer3> thanks bratsche
<bratsche> np
 * ccheney bbl, lunch and doctor :-\
 * ccheney hates needles
<chrisccoulson_> it's strange not getting very much bug mail today
<chrisccoulson_> i assume that's because people aren't able to report issues ;)
<LaserJock> chrisccoulson_: why is that?
<chrisccoulson_> LaserJock, bug 538097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538097 in apport "+storeblob fails with "500 Internal server error" on production (works on edge)" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<LaserJock> oh, I see
<LaserJock> how many people use apport these days?
<LaserJock> I remember mdz doing some stat quite a while ago and it was something like 13%
<chrisccoulson_> i think quite a few people use apport
<LaserJock> I'm assuming more people are doing it these days but I wonder if it's over 50%
<seb128> launchpad does block filling bugs from the UI without knowing the url to use for that now no? or did they revert that change?
<LaserJock> I thought it was reverted
<milanbv> chrisccoulson_: have you seen my debdiff to bring back services-admin?
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - my understanding is that it was reverted for us
<chrisccoulson_> but normal users are still re-directed
<seb128> us = ubuntu members?
<seb128> right
<milanbv> I don't want to nag you too much about that - please tell me if I can help, or if we should forget about this goal ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2010/03/beyond-release-blockers-also-bit-on.html
<chrisccoulson_> milanbv, i haven't had any time to look yet, i've already got a lot of work to do
<milanbv> sure
<chrisccoulson_> and we're frozen for beta-1 anyway
<seb128> rickspencer3, excellent!
<milanbv> just - do you plan to get this for Lucid?
<milanbv> do you prefer a debdiff to make services-admin a separate package?
<rickspencer3> milanbv, I think we decided next week not to deliver the sevices admin by default in Lucid
<rickspencer3> (assuming you are talking about the UI that controls running services like databases, etc...)
<milanbv> rickspencer3: yes
<milanbv> rickspencer3: not even as a separate package? I really think that would be worth it
<chrisccoulson_> rickspencer3, was there any consensus on whether we should ship it in a separate package or not
<chrisccoulson_> ?
<LaserJock> chrisccoulson_: they are redirected to a wiki page that tells them to either use apport of +filebug right?
<chrisccoulson_> LaserJock, yes, i think so
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson_, milanbv I think shipping it so that users can install it at their own risk is ok, assuming the quality of the package is sufficient
<rickspencer3> but we agreed not to ship it by default
<milanbv> shouldn't be too hard, given network-admin is already installed that way
<chrisccoulson_> thats easy enough for me to do after beta-1 if everyone agrees with that
<milanbv> cool
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson_, will need normal freeze exceptions and such
<milanbv> if you need me to do this because you're in a hurry, please just tell me
<chrisccoulson_> rickspencer3, no worries
<chrisccoulson_> milanbv, i can look at that. i need to make sure we use the correct conflicts/replaces etc so that hardy -> lucid upgrades don't break
<milanbv> oh yes
<milanbv> so I can stop bringing this subject again and again!
<pitti> seb128: ok, I figured it out
<pitti> seb128: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/cdbs/ubuntu/revision/145 (in a few minutes)
<pitti> seb128: it's now appending to the end of the [Desktop Entry] block, or failing that, at the end of the file
<pitti> I tested it with evo's .desktop, with evo's desktop with newlines all stripped, and simple-scan
 * pitti uploads
<seb128> pitti, you rock
<pitti> it's a pretty h4ck1sh seddery now, but *shrug*
<seb128> if it works ;-)
<pitti> above URL is updated now
<seb128> pitti, look "good", ie unpleasant to read but seems to do what we need too ;-)
<seb128> time for sport and dinner bbl
<seb128> pitti, not sure if you read my ping about indicators before
<seb128> if you can get those through that would be nice
<pitti> seb128: ah, doing now
<seb128> otherwise that can wait after beta but they are small changes and would be nice to have there
<seb128> pitti, danke
<kenvandine> seb128, question, i am going to prepare the new empathy for after beta
<kenvandine> should we enable the favorites feature?
<seb128> kenvandine, what does that do?
<kenvandine> so you can mark contacts as "favorite"
<kenvandine> now that empathy defaults to showing offline contacts
<kenvandine> and facebook
<kenvandine> i think it might be an important feature
<kenvandine> my buddy list is huge now :)
<kenvandine> seb128, but it is a new feature to enable at build time
 * kenvandine hasn't tested it yet though... 
<seb128> kenvandine, it does default to show offline contacts?
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128> since when?
<seb128> it doesn't do it there
<kenvandine> this release
<kenvandine> .93
<seb128> oh
<seb128> we should probably roll that back
<kenvandine> ok, i can revert that
<seb128> that doesn't seem an appropriate change
<seb128> or let it this way for now
<kenvandine> well
<kenvandine> it sorts by status though
<seb128> and raise it as a meeting topic for tomorrow?
<kenvandine> so offline people will be off the bottom
<kenvandine> ok, i'll bring it up tomorrow
<seb128> still, lot of visual clutter
<seb128> why do you want to list a zillion of offline contacts
<kenvandine> yeah, sounded like a strange change to me too
<seb128> I will look for the rational before tomorrow
<seb128> and ask cassidy
<seb128> but I need to run for now
<seb128> bbl
<kenvandine> later
<kenvandine> thx
<sabdfl> kenvandine: hiya, has anybody reported a bug that gwibber is not sending avatars to notify-osd?
<sabdfl> they come up with the gwibber icon, be nicer to have the avatar of the tweeter
<thekorn> hey, desktop experts ;) when running lucid's update-manager on battery should there be a dialog like "you are running on battry, sure to continue?"
<thekorn> I think there was one on karmic, but maybe I'm just wrong
<pitti> Taekwondo time, cu tomororw!
<james_w> thekorn: I've seen that before in lucid
<james_w> confirmed that it has gone though
<thekorn> james_w, ok, I think I'll just report a bug and see what happens
<thekorn> ... if apport/launchpad would let me ;)
<james_w> thekorn: the code is still there, so it looks like a bug
<thekorn> james_w, yes, I'm wondering what "no_focus_on_map" does
<james_w> thekorn: I think that's pop-up-in-the-background
<james_w> thekorn: if you run from a terminal does it print an error?
<james_w> it looks to me like it needs porting to upower
<thekorn> james_w, no, no errors
<james_w> oh, the error code is commented, how did I miss that? :-)
<james_w> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/update-manager/lucid/annotate/head:/UpdateManager/Core/utils.py#L210
<james_w> but yes, file a bug, point to that and say that it needs to use the upower paths due to the rename.
<thekorn> okidoki, will do, thanks
<thekorn> james_w, fyi, bug 539211
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539211 in update-manager "Lucid's update-manager does not show a warning when running on battery anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539211
<james_w> thanks thekorn
<thekorn> james_w, it looks like an easy fix, I can work on it right now. If noone else does, of course
<kenvandine> sabdfl, not sure if there is a bug report on it, but it is a known problem
<kenvandine> sabdfl, we are waiting for webkit-gtk to fix/implement some caching stuff
<kenvandine> so we don't have to do the caching ourselves
<kenvandine> currently we would need to fetch the avatar each time we send a notification
<jjardon> Hello, I wonder if firefox-gnome-support package could be compiled with Gio support instead GnomeVFS
<jjardon> I've already filled a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/539226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539226 in firefox "firefox(-gnome-support) should be compiled with Gio support instead GnomeVFS" [Undecided,New]
<bratsche> Is there code for that already?
<james_w> thekorn: I say go for it!
<thekorn> james_w, already done, ready for review ;)
<james_w> nice :-)
<cjohnston_> sabdfl: I'm back if you are around.
<chrisccoulson_> bratsche, jjardon - AFAICT nothing actually uses it yet
<chrisccoulson_> so we can't do that yet
<jjardon> bratsche, This is the upstream code: https://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/file/69cb1df1cb0f/toolkit/system/gnome/nsGnomeModule.cpp
<chrisccoulson_> jjardon, that's not even in 3.6
<jjardon> chrisccoulson_, ah, ok. Anyway the request was for lucid+1
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, when it arrives, i'm sure that we will enable it ;)
<jjardon> great :)
<jjardon> hope Ubuntu can kill gnome-vfs (and HAL) in the next cycle ;)
<chrisccoulson_> jjardon, HAL is already gone by default
<jjardon> chrisccoulson_, but gnome-vfs depends on HAL
<jjardon> HAL was removed from Xorg
<jjardon> but there still are some apps depending on HAL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy
<Sarvatt> RAOF: this looks like the same bug as you were working on - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/netbook-remix-launcher/+bug/293201
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293201 in xserver-xorg-video-savage "Crash with ClutterGLX critical" [Medium,Triaged]
<Sarvatt> these savages only have 16 bit visuals offered and it looks like clutter has major problems with that
<Sarvatt> probably many dupes in gthumb bugs
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, can you pm in so I can I test if the xchat plugin is causing a crash?
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, working?
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> one more time, maybe in channel instead of a PM?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, test
<rickspencer3> pass
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, well
<rickspencer3> good :)
<rickspencer3> thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> np
<rickspencer3> I am very much enjoying the "block" feature in identi.ca
<rickspencer3> which I thought of this weeks ago
<crimsun> a bit bedraggled from the ranting about window control changes? ;-)
<bjf> crimsun, don't you feel that the number of "bugs" which are just muted sources are in fact ui-bugs?
<crimsun> bjf: difficult to say. For Karmic, there's the alsa-utils bug (fixed in Lucid). For Lucid, there's the indicator-sound bug (which was just fixed). Unless I misunderstand "source" as you used it there -- do you mean pulse's source semantics?
<bjf> crimsun, no I mean the number of people reporting microphone issues when it's just that the mic is muted
<bjf> crimsun, or similar issues
<crimsun> bjf: ah, so you do mean pulse's source. Ok, well, the mic is muted by default on login. That is arguably a pulse issue. OTOH, you have the hardware side: if you unmute mic by default, you could have some *nasty* feedback.
<dobey> vuntz: around?
<crimsun> bjf: so, I don't know of a really suitable approach there.
<jcastro> kenvandine: I believe that test gwibber you had me test has totally removed my ability to run it
<jcastro> kenvandine: is there something I can blow away to make it all better?
<bjf> crimsun, ack
<crimsun> jcastro: feature!
<dobey> hmm, i should probably bug stef
<kenvandine> jcastro, no... that isn't it
<kenvandine> well
<kenvandine> it is the stuff ryan added to turn off syncing of gwibber_messages to u1
 * dobey wonders what stef's irc nick is
<kenvandine> jcastro, your are paired with u1... with no pairing record
<kenvandine> something like that
<kenvandine> jcastro, asking in #ubuntuone how to fix that :)
<kenvandine> s/asking/ask/
<lifeless> dobey: smb perhaps
<lifeless> dobey: depending on who you meant
<dobey> lifeless: stef walter
<jcastro> kenvandine: I don't mind blowing things away - my u1 breaks enough that there's no real data in there anyway. :p
<kenvandine> jcastro, supposedly that is a situation that can't happen
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> check with them first
<lifeless> ah know I don't know them
<crimsun> bjf: also, bugs titled "[9.10 regression] HDA power_save=10" arguably can be closed; Lucid's alsa-driver source no longer ships the power-saving enabled by default. Also, the necessary changes to actually fix the driver bugs won't land until 2.6.34.
<bjf> crimsun, ok, will do from now on
<crimsun> bjf: cheers
<RAOF> Gooood morning everyone!
<TheMuso> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning RAOF and TheMuso :)
<RAOF> Sarvatt: That does indeed look like the very same bug, yes.  I've worked-around it in netbook-launcher so that it'll start (the 2D) netbook-launcher-efl, but we can't really do anything for clutter, can we?
<Sarvatt> RAOF: besides upgrade to 1.2.x I doubt it, maybe extend the netbook-launcher gl check to look for required extensions instead of just using 3D when direct rendering isn't available and its not using swrast/osmesa
<RAOF> Sarvatt: What I'm doing now is checking that Clutter successfully creates the stage, and if it fails fall back to 2D.  That seems a more foolproof check than wandering through GL extensions hoping to catch all the ones clutter will need.
<RAOF> On the other hand, that'll fall back to 2D more slowly than the nice, early GL checks n-l does, so this'll negatively impact boot speed for users who have GL that doesn't support clutter.
<Sarvatt> maybe a new gconf key thats written if it ever fails to create the stage that stops it from happening in the future so later boots aren't impacted?
<RAOF> What happens when savage magically grows ARB_rectangle (or, more likely, the user replaces the video card)?
<Sarvatt> or just changing the existing one, sorry working on 2 things at once and brain isn't all here :)
<vuntz> dobey: pong
<RAOF> That's ok :)
<dobey> vuntz: are you maintaining keyring now, or you just made one release?
<vuntz> dobey: I just rolled the tarball
<vuntz> dobey: there's no way I maintain this :-)
<dobey> vuntz: ok, thanks. do you remember what stef's nick is?
<vuntz> dobey: he's usually not on irc, I think. Mail is the safe way to contact him
<dobey> ok, thanks
<seb128> he's not really around atm
<seb128> busy with real life rather
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> there seems to be a rather serious bug in gnome-keyring 2.29.x
<dobey> with ACLs
<seb128> there is several annoying issues
<seb128> which one is that one?
<dobey> well either ACLs don't work, or are just ignored, because the "ask me to access this secret in the keyring" dialog isn't popping up when it should, and seahorse isn't displaying the applications in the properties dialog for secrets
<dobey> which means any application could just ask for your secrets and just get them without your knowledge, afaict :(
<seb128> did you open a bug about that?
<dobey> i was trying to find one, and see if it's a known issue or done on purpose, but i guess i'll just file it now
<fuzzybear3965> does anyone know how to sync evolution with the default gnome-shell calendar?
<fuzzybear3965> the clock used in shell isn't the default gnome-calendar applet used in Gnome <3.0
<fuzzybear3965> anyone???
<chrisccoulson> fuzzybear3965, this isn't the best place to ask
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> did you have a good day?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> lot of weekend catching up on monday as usual but good otherwise
<seb128> you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, quite a busy day today
<fuzzybear3965> where should i go, chris?
<fuzzybear3965> #ubuntu?
<rickspencer3> fuzzybear3965, sounds about right, but that sounds like a good topic for the forums as well
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - if you have a few minutes, would you be able to approve micahg's merge request? (https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/ubufox/ubufox-0.9b1-ubuntu2/+merge/21409)
<chrisccoulson> i can upload his change, but i can't push to the bzr branch ;)
<fuzzybear3965> Thanks rick
<fuzzybear3965> later you guys
<seb128> chrisccoulson, sure, looking
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<seb128> np
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how does that work? I just need to flag it approved on the webpage?
 * seb128 never uses the web ui for those
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i don't normall use the web UI either. i just normally grab both branches, merge and then push the change back again
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure how everyone else deals with those
<RAOF> Flagging it as “approved” on the webpage doesn't actually merge it in, so you want to grab both branches, merge & push back the changes *anyway*.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm confused now, you want me to review the change or just to make sure it lands to the ubuntu bzr?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - just make sure it lands in bzr ;)
<chrisccoulson> i can upload it, but i just can't push to the branch
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, done
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - excellent, thanks :)
<seb128> np
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how is your workload for lucid looking?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it's pretty busy this week
<chrisccoulson> did you have something in mind?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, wondering if I should assign bug #445951 to you or the team rather
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445951 in network-manager-applet "nm-connection-editor assert failure: ERROR:nm-connection-editor.c:207:connection_editor_validate: assertion failed: (s_con)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445951
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it collects duplicates
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's not a bug for this week just building that lucid bugslist
<chrisccoulson> i don't mind really. i can take a look at that when i get the chance
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, assigning to you then if you feel you have to many things to look at before lucid please bounce back to the team rather
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> in fact I'm wondering if that's not only a karmic issue looking through duplicates
<seb128> I will ask if somebody gets it on lucid
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok forget that, it's bug #462944 and has been fixed in lucid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462944 in network-manager-applet "nm-connection-editor assert failure: ERROR:nm-connection-editor.c:207:connection_editor_validate: assertion failed: (s_con)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462944
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-03-16
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Morning, pitti.
<pitti> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> Fine.  The smell of bolognese is making me hungry!
<pitti> RAOF: did you get along with the bug mail filtering stuff?
<pitti> yummy!
<RAOF> Yup.  I've reconfigured some of my evolution filters; I think the “filter out things of importance, dump the rest in appropriate buckets” method will scale better than the “bump in appropriate buckets” I used earlier.
<pitti> RAOF: well, both sound like valid implementations, as long as you can make sure to be able to respond to urgent bug mail without getting drowned in the flood of incoming bugs :)
<pitti> RAOF: ok, thanks for setting that up
<RAOF> Yeah.  I'm going to get a lot more bugs than I'm used to, what with X and a bunch of destkop stuff :)
<RAOF> Mmm, dinner!
<pitti> bryceh: wrt. https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-lucid-release-collaboration-with-debian, the "X" work item is still open
<pitti> bryceh: I guess we are pretty much settled for our X version in lucid? I guess this meant to be in sync with Debian as much as possible?
<sabdfl> as i understand it, we're driving X in both cases?
<pitti> most of the client side just comes from Debian
<pitti> for the server we have a pretty good collaboration between bryceh and tjaalton and the Debian guys, AFAICS
<pitti> I'm off for a doctor appointment, back in an hour
<tjaalton> pitti: there's one stable release update (1.7.6) coming up, debian now has the rc2 version of it. the final should be released later this week most likely
<tjaalton> also, mesa 7.7.1 will be released within two weeks, we have a snapshot of the stable branch (like debian)
<tjaalton> pitti: but yes, we share most of it
<bryceh> pitti, oh I'd filled in that info the other day but didn't mark the task done
<bryceh> pitti, look at the blueprint, the X versions are shown there
<seb128> hey there
<pitti> re
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> bryceh, tjaalton: thanks! so it seems we can flip that one to DONE?
<seb128> pitti, how are you?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks! just back from doctor
<bryceh> pitti, I set it to done, but I didn't actually verify the versions with debian.  But we've been tracking pretty close and I doubt they're going to suddenly do something exotic
<seb128> pitti, hayfever again?
<pitti> seb128: yes, it's a series of 10 treatments, twice a week
<pitti> bryceh: *nod*, thanks
<bryceh> pitti, I saw you set me as the assignee for the whole multitouch blueprint!
<bryceh> pitti, I suspect it should be duncan since he's project manager
<pitti> bryceh: oh, please feel free to assign it to someone else if  appropriate; I thought you and Rick said you were going to work on it?
<pitti> bryceh: fine for me; so he'll own the items by default, and you pick out some?
<bryceh> pitti, yes I am but just a portion; most of those tasks on the blueprint are going to be done by other folk
<bryceh> yep
<pitti> bryceh: I'm greatly relieved!
<bryceh> yeah I'm just going to play the role of hired gun on this one
<pitti> bryceh: what's his LP id?
<bryceh> probably mostly just packaging/testing but we'll see
<pitti> there are quite a lot of duncans
<bryceh> oubiwann
<seb128> RAOF, hi
<pitti> ah, right
<seb128> RAOF, bug #175191
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 175191 in f-spot "f-spot changes timestamp in an incorrect way" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175191
<bryceh> == Duncan McGreggor
<pitti> bryceh: ah, I searched for "McGregor"
<pitti> changed
<bryceh> pitti, btw this evening I made a new graph
<bryceh> http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/X/Reports/ubuntu-x-swat/totals-lucid.svg
<bryceh> that is a (much saner) chart showing just X bugs tagged 'lucid'
<seb128> RAOF, bug #175191, do you think it's something you can work on for lucid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 175191 in f-spot "f-spot changes timestamp in an incorrect way" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175191
<bryceh> so that limits it to just bugs we know are relevant on lucid.  Still a lot of bugs but looks more doable
<pitti> bryceh: urgh, half of it are -intel..
<bryceh> pitti, and half of those are bugs collected by the apport freeze hook
<pitti> bryceh: oh, btw, my after-resume corruption finally seems to be fixed \o/ (I'm running 2.6.33 for testing)
<bryceh> great
<pitti> I guess it should also work with our lucid kernel now, with the backported drm; I'll test that again
<bryceh> yes it should
<mvo> pitti: I noticed that you changed module-init-tools at some point, did it build with bzr-buildpackage for you? or did you just plain-old apt-get source when you did it?
<pitti> now X crashes sometimes after suspend, but at least it works perfectly if it doesn't crash
<pitti> Vcs-Bzr: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/module-init-tools/ubuntu
<pitti> mvo: ^
<pitti> mvo: but I don't remember whether I used bzr bd
<mvo> right, I use that
<mvo> but bzr-buildpackage is not happy, not in default nor --split mode
<mvo> I was just wondering if I overlook something obvious, otherwise I will just bug keybuk when he is around
<RAOF> seb128: Yeah, I've been investigating it.  As I said on the bug, I think simply not writing the timestamp out to the primary file will solve the most obnoxious problem.
<seb128> RAOF, seems an easy enough change, can you work on it?
<RAOF> Yup.  I've done it locally.
<RAOF> That, plus a number of miscelaneous other fixes should be ready for once the archive unfreezes.
<seb128> RAOF, if you think you are done with those changes feel free to add the debdiff on launchpad
<seb128> we can queue uploads so they will go in after unfreeze
<seb128> that's better than having to run around at the end of the week to see what was waiting
<RAOF> I actually have upload privs to f-spot now, via the new pkg-mono team.  So, uploads made now are queued and pushed through after the freeze.
<RAOF> ?
<seb128> RAOF, yes
<seb128> RAOF, upload away things just get queued
<seb128> and everything will be flushed after freeze
<RAOF> Cool.  Once I've finished polishing I'll upload.
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> re
<cassidy> kenvandine, you shouldn't enable the favorite feature, it requiers telepathy-logger which is not packaged yet
<seb128> cassidy, oh btw what is the rational to display offline contacts by default?
<cassidy> seb128, Cannonical's usability testing :)
<cassidy> users didn't find the option to display offline contacts and was expecting to have their full contact list
<seb128> oh, interesting
<seb128> see user testing is useful
<RAOF> I can see how that would work, yeah.  Yay data!
<seb128> I would never have though that's something user want :p
<cassidy> and we assumed it's easier for user to think "How can I disable that?" than "Humm maybe there is an option to display online contacts"
<RAOF> Any idea what the median number of contacts people have was?  That'd be a critical piece of info, I'd think.
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> good!
<seb128> you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm good thanks, but quite tired
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, how are you
<seb128> had a late night again?
<chrisccoulson> i'm just doing some mass bug reporting now i can use apport again ;)
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, yeah, i'm ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, it was quite a late night last night, and i didn't rest much yesterday
<seb128> chrisccoulson, :-(
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you should call it a day early today, especially with the freeze there is no hurry to get changes
<seb128> chrisccoulson, bug #412440, do you know if there was any design recommendation about what to do for this one?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412440 in gnome-disk-utility "gnome-disk-utility doesn't use new notifications" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412440
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i might do, although I got up quite late this morning already ;)
<seb128> do you think we should just drop the action there?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if anyone decided what we should do with that bug
<chrisccoulson> we could drop the action for now, but i think there was a suggestion to use a more helpful dialog with a link to the manufacturers website
<seb128> do we have those informations?
<seb128> the manufacturer website
<seb128> that seems a non trivial change with UI changes
<seb128> I'm wondering if we should stop running the gdu things with the session in lucid
<chrisccoulson> we could do, but i think the gdu-notifier process also displays the slow unmount dialog too
<chrisccoulson> (the one which pops up when you unmount something in nautilus)
<seb128> pitti, ^
<seb128> any opinion on that?
<seb128> in any case if we can't fix bug #438136 we should turn that notification off
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438136 in libatasmart "palimpsest bad sectors false positive" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438136
<seb128> we are freaking users about broken disks where disks are not broken
<pitti> seb128: what do you mean with "new notifications"?
<pitti> seb128: gdu shows the "low disk space" ones, the "please wait with removing USB device", "your RAID is broken", etc.
<pitti> I think it's quite important to have
<seb128> pitti, gdu is using actions right now
<pitti> (also, "your hard drive is failing")
<seb128> so we get those gtk fallback dialogs
<seb128> instead of notification bubbles
<pitti> weird, I see proper dialogs
<chrisccoulson> pitti - gsd shows the low disk space warning doesnt it?
<pitti> they even have a checkbox
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes
<chrisccoulson> (unless we have 2 of those now)
<seb128> pitti, for failing disks?
<pitti> seb128: ah, so failing disks are notifications?
<seb128> pitti, see bug #412440
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412440 in gnome-disk-utility "gnome-disk-utility doesn't use new notifications" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412440
<pitti> I'm fine with disabling actions for them
<seb128> comment #1 has a screenshot
<seb128> ok, that was minor point
<seb128> but since we have dx contractors to work on those sort of issues
<pitti> ah, yes, those actions should be fixed
<seb128> I will assign that to one of them
<chrisccoulson> i think that disabling actions is a good compromise at the moment, but we could probably think of something better for next cycle
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i notice that someone is working on the gnome-screensaver "leave message" change now
<chrisccoulson> is that something we expect for lucid?
<seb128> pitti, the one which really annoys me is the libatasmart one
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I would consider it low priority, mpt pointed it as something nice to fix so I added to jpetersen tasks as lowest priority if he runs out of assigned tasks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, he's one of the dx contractors
<seb128> pitti, can you make sure the libatasmart issue is on the lucid radar?
<seb128> pitti, or can we talk about disabling failing disk warnings if it's not fixed for lucid
<seb128> pitti, telling people to change their disk when it's not broken is an issue
<pitti> seb128: yes, we can disable the notifications as a last resort thing
<pitti> I'll talk to it with mezcalero
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> the box my parents are using has the issue
<seb128> quite annoying to explain them to ignore the dialog opening at every boot saying their disk is broken
<seb128> "don't worry it's not broken, it's just a bug" ;-)
<pitti> what does it say?
<seb128> cf screenshot you just looked at before
<seb128> "hard disk failing"
<pitti> seb128: I mean, what does palimpsest say about the details/
<pitti> ?
<pitti> I guess there are a few bad sectors, but not enough of them to start worrying?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i wouldn't mind being involved with any review of gnome-screensaver changes
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, noted, thanks
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I will ping you if he comes with a patch for it
<seb128> pitti, well, we had a look a few months back, all the win tools we found list 0 issues
<seb128> no bad sectors
<seb128> I'm pretty sure it's a bug in gdu or the libatasmart issue
<mvo> out of curisotiry, how does redhat/fedora do global keyboard settings? is there a system-config-keyboard or somesuch?
<seb128> mvo, no idea, ask mclasen when he's around
<pitti> seb128: sudo skdump /dev/sda might be interesting
<pitti> seb128: did you file a bug for it? these days apport includes a smart blob dump
<chrisccoulson> the kernel team will love me by the end of the day
<pitti> which upstream needs
<pitti> chrisccoulson: why, filed 5 bugs? :-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i think i might be able to report 5 ;)
<seb128> pitti, no, but I can do that in half an hour if you want, against which package should I file it?
<pitti> seb128: libatasmart
<pitti> seb128: then I have a bug as a reminder, and good data; thanks
<seb128> pitti, np
<seb128> pitti, bug #438136 is not good enough?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438136 in libatasmart "palimpsest bad sectors false positive" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438136
<seb128> pitti, it has over an hundred comments, responsive submitter and upstream bug reports
<pitti> seb128: if that's what you are seeing, sure
<seb128> pitti, anyway will file mine anyway you can dupif required
<pitti> seb128: it has a million screenshots, but not a blob dump
<seb128> right
<pitti> these were reported in karmic mostly, where we didn't have the improved apport hook yet
 * pitti assigns the bug to himself for now, though
<seb128> bug #454301 is weird
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 454301 in gnome-disk-utility "warning given about disk health due to smart not being enabled" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/454301
<RAOF> I haven't missed the team meeting reminder email, have I?
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, i haven't seen a reminder yet
<RAOF> Ok.  Well, I'll be up relatively early in the morning anyway.  Good night!
<chrisccoulson> good night RAOF!
<seb128> 'night RAOF
<seb128> pitti, btw my .xsession-errors has this warning listed
<seb128> " system-config-printer-applet: failed to start PrinterDriversInstaller service: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Connection ":1.105" is not allowed to own the service "com.redhat.PrinterDriversInstaller" due to security policies in the configuration file"
<seb128> do you know if that's a known issue?
<pitti> hm, I don't
<seb128> pitti, bug #530218
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530218 in system-config-printer "PrinterDriversInstaller service: AccessDenied error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530218
<seb128> pitti, should I milestone and assign to Till?
<pitti> seb128: can you please assign it to Till?
<pitti> yes, please :)
<seb128> doing that, thanks
<seb128> pedro_, hey
<pitti> I'm off IRC for some hour for test-reinstalling my main laptop
<seb128> pedro_, can you test if gedit remember the cursor position in a document for you?
<seb128> ie open a text, move cursor, close and reopen gedit and see if it set the cursor where it was
<seb128> pitti, have fun
 * seb128 lunch
<pedro_> seb128, yeap one sec
<seb128> pedro_, if it's broken for you can you open a bug on bugzilla? pbor said he would look at it
<seb128> pedro_, no hurry I'm just going for lunch
<seb128> bbl
<seb128> pedro_, thanks
<pedro_> seb128, enjoy!
<seb128> thanks
<pedro_> seb128, fyi https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=613032
<ubottu> Gnome bug 613032 in general "Cursor position is not remembered" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> pedro_, thanks!
<pedro_> my pleasure ;-)
<nigelb> thoughts on this fix? worth getting into lucid? bug 529744
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529744 in gnome-system-tools "When creating a new user, "Shortname" should really be "Username" ." [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529744
<chrisccoulson> nigelb, i don't think that justifies a UI freeze exception really
<nigelb> my thoughts too, I just wanted the desktop team's take on it
<nigelb> chrisccoulson: can you unsubscribe sponsors and mention that there?
<kenvandine> cassidy, cool, thx!
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<davmor2> anyone working on une?
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, how are you?
<kenvandine> good, and you?
<seb128> good, thanks!
<seb128> kenvandine, was there anything decided about how to handle empathy calls requests?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, is wiki.ubuntu.com working for anyone?
<seb128> kenvandine, I know that we discussed that having those in the indicator was not obvious enough
<kenvandine> just forcing raising the incoming call window
<seb128> kenvandine, do you plan to work on that? or should I add it to the contractors list?
<kenvandine> seb128, i want it to just raise that incoming call dialog instead of a notification
<seb128> chrisccoulson, seems not, or it's really slow
<kenvandine> seb128, was going to do that next cycle
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ah, so it's not just me then
<chrisccoulson> i hope it hasn't discarded my work ;)
<seb128> kenvandine, "next cycle" = lucid+1?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, you mean it's because of you? ;-) doing too many changes there and loading the wiki with those? ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128,  i would love to do it now
<kenvandine> seb128, could we squeeze that in?
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, so you want to take over the bug or should I assign it to a contractor?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i keep updating the wiki at the moment ;)
<kenvandine> i think i have the time
<seb128> kenvandine, not for beta1 but after beta1 one
<seb128> one -> yes
<kenvandine> awesome
<kenvandine> i'll do it
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> got the bug # handy?
<kenvandine> cassidy, what is the best way to know an event is an incoming call?
<seb128> kenvandine, bug #440865
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440865 in empathy "Visual notification for/correct user response to incoming voice calls and subscription requests not obvious" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440865
<cassidy> kenvandine, an EmpathyEvent ?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> same for subscription request
<kenvandine> although i don't think that should be a dialog, so should run that by mpt
<cassidy> check the type attribute of the evnet
<cassidy>     EmpathyEventType type;
<kenvandine> cassidy, great
<kenvandine> thx
<chrisccoulson> grrrr, it lost my changes
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if you try to edit again it might take the draft back
<seb128> it does it there usually
<seb128> or ask at least if you want to use that one
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, it's not doing that here :-/
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> you should take the pitti way
<chrisccoulson> oh, hand on
<chrisccoulson> "Load draft"
<chrisccoulson> that brings back most of the changes ;)
<chrisccoulson> that's ok then :)
<seb128> use the editmoin to do edition locally in your favorite editor
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i might try that
<chrisccoulson> sometimes editing it online is so slow ;)
<baptistemm> Hi there
<baptistemm> pitti, is bug 529554 in your radar ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529554 in apport "[8.04 -> 10.04 a3] Configuration prompt request" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529554
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - do you think bug 390816 is worth fixing for lucid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390816 in gnome-power-manager "external monitor output is switched off when closing the laptop-lid when gnome-power-manager is set to blank screen on closing" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390816
<seb128> yes!
<chrisccoulson> would you mind adding a lucid task for that one then?
<chrisccoulson> :)
<seb128> will do
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> I also need to check if I still get g-s-d crashing when suspending docked and waking up undocked
<seb128> btw do you have any idea what source would be to blame for "no screen active" in such cases?
<seb128> I need to enter my password without screen
<seb128> and do fn-f7
<seb128> that's quite annoying too
<chrisccoulson> i'm not too sure about that one
<chrisccoulson> that's probably another g-s-d issue ;)
<seb128> I'm not sure if that's not xorg itsefl
<seb128> it should make sure at least one output is active
<seb128> tjaalton, bryceh: ^
<seb128> opinions?
<seb128> typical scenario is "use a laptop docked with lid closed, only the external screen is active, suspend, take the laptop, open it somewhere"
<seb128> which leads to "no screen active"
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - that could be a xorg issue if g-s-d got no signal that the display configuration changed
<chrisccoulson> it should respond when the display configuration changes, and configure them appropriately
<chrisccoulson> this is where xtrace helps :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> you recommend running g-s-d under xtrace?
<seb128> I never used xtrace, I need to look at it
<chrisccoulson> it's probably a quick test, just to see if you get a RRScreenChangeNotify event when you resume the machine
<chrisccoulson> if not, then g-s-d has no way of knowing that the display configuration changed
<seb128> how do I know about this? using xtrace?
<tjaalton> seb128: I'd say the driver
<seb128> tjaalton, ok, I'm on intel965
<seb128> tjaalton, do you know if that's a known issue for those?
<tjaalton> seb128: dunno, I could try with mine :)
<seb128> tjaalton, would be nice ;-)
<seb128> tseliot, do you think you could have a look to bug #432814?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432814 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Action for middle and right click is reversed since jaunty" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432814
<seb128> tseliot, just to see if there is really an issue there or something we should look at changing
<tseliot> seb128: sure
<seb128> tseliot, it seems it annoy some users but I'm not sure to understand our options and if changing the config the way suggested would break other usecases
<tseliot> seb128: I think we can only choose which users we want to annoy ;)
<seb128> tseliot, ok, maybe you could drop a quick comment on the bug saying that?
<tjaalton> seb128: how do you keep the external alive with lid closed?
<seb128> tjaalton, I boot docked and it just do it
<tjaalton> seb128: ah ok
<seb128> tjaalton, otherwise plug the screen and use the capplet to activate external and desactive the laptop
<seb128> or use fn-f7 to do that
<seb128> and close the lid
<seb128> with something else than suspend on lid close ;-)
<tseliot> seb128: the attached patch is not such a bad idea and I think mpt approved something like that for karmic (but I didn't have the time to review it)
<seb128> tseliot, can you maybe assign the bug to yourself then, it's low priority milestoned for lucid
<seb128> tseliot, so it stays on your target of opportunity list
<seb128> ?
<tseliot> seb128: yes, sure. BTW is there also a bug report about the disable touchpad thing?
<seb128> tseliot, bug #479878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 479878 in gnome-settings-daemon "Need an option to disable touchpad completely" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/479878
<tseliot> seb128: ok, good
<seb128> tseliot, thanks
<seb128> slomo, hey
<slomo> hi seb128
<seb128> chrisccoulson, bug #509478, do you still want to work on it for lucid or should I move it to the team list rather?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509478 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in xkl_process_error()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509478
<seb128> chrisccoulson, realistically you have lot of things to do already so you might want to try to give some bugs back to the team and claim those again later if time allows rather than overworking you for those
<tjaalton> seb128: well, I can't undock it while it's asleep
<seb128> tjaalton, why not?
<pitti> baptistemm: I bet it's the 2305324th duplicate of the update-manager bug, but I'll check
<tjaalton> there's a button for the undock, and pressing it wakes the machine up
<seb128> tjaalton, just undock without telling the dock :p
<tjaalton> seb128: it'll start whining loudly :)
<tjaalton> actually no, it wakes up
<seb128> tjaalton, well that's good in any case
<seb128> open the lid and see if you have a screen on :p
<mvo> pitti: what bug?
<pitti> mvo: bug 51804
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 51804 in launchpad-registry ""Change Maintainer" link on product overview page is misnamed (dup-of: 202135)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/51804
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202135 in launchpad-registry "Change project maintainer page also uses owner and registrant" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202135
<tjaalton> seb128: well it isn't
<pitti> mvo: argh, sorry; bug 518043
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518043 in update-manager "Modifies /etc/default/apport during upgrade, causing conffile prompt" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518043
<tjaalton> seb128: so something is not waking it up, a vt-change does though
<tjaalton> seb128: could be g-s-d after all
<tjaalton> or is it g-p-m
<seb128> tjaalton, "not waking it"? waking who there?
<seb128> tjaalton, shouldn't xorg activate the screen on resume?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i still intend to look at that bug
<chrisccoulson> it's fairly reproducible here as well :)
<tjaalton> seb128: I'm not sure how it goes
<tjaalton> or should go
<seb128> tjaalton, I will try checking with federico
<seb128> I guess he should know, he works on a lot around those sort of scenarios
<tjaalton> yep
<tjaalton> thanks
<seb128> thank you
<chrisccoulson> we're still having a team meeting this afternoon aren't we?
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, afaik
<chrisccoulson> i haven't seen a reminder, and there's nothing at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-03-16
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah, I guess rickspencer3 has been busy, reminders come late sometime
<rickspencer3> d'oh
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, I just forget a lot
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
 * rickspencer3 goes to remind
<rickspencer3> thanks chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi rickspencer3, no worries :)
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> stupid daylight savings
<rickspencer3> it's says 7:25am, but I am sooo tired
<seb128> I would be tired too if I was waking up at 6am
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, yeah, i hate DST too. i prefer it when the clocks go back in the other direction ;)
<pitti> I created the wiki page now
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-03-16
<rickspencer3> pitti, so did I
<pitti> oops
<kenvandine> james_w, ping
<rickspencer3> pitti, it worked!
<pitti> I didn't exist yet 2 minutes ago
<pitti> rickspencer3: did I overwrite any contents of your's?
<rickspencer3> pitti, I know, when I created it, it didn't throw an error or blow away your changes
<rickspencer3> nice
<rickspencer3> pitti, nope, it worked in quite a pleasant manner
<rickspencer3> so team meeting is in 2 hours, right?
<seb128> dpm, hi
<james_w> hi kenvandine
<seb128> dpm, the indicator-session translation issue, it's likely due to ted's merge from oem translation upstream
<kenvandine> james_w, how should we handle things like this
<kenvandine> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntu/lucid/pyinotify/fix-path-overlap/+merge/21266
<seb128> rickspencer3, yes
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<kenvandine> should we merge right into lp:ubuntu/pyinotify and upload?
<james_w> kenvandine: yep, bzr merge; bzr commit; bzr bd -S; bzr mark-uploaded; bzr push lp:ubuntu/pyinotify; dput
<kenvandine> ok... only problem is i won't have commit access or upload perms for that package :)
<dpm> hey seb128, oh I see... I didn't know there where upstream OEM translations for indicator-session. I knew there might be from other projects, but not for i-s. I'll talk to him, then. Thanks for the heads up
<seb128> dpm, np
<kenvandine> so i'll need to get a sponsor, but good to know
<kenvandine> james_w, thx
<james_w> kenvandine: oh, in that case, I can do it
<kenvandine> thx :)
<seb128> dpm, tedg: any reason why indicator-session upstream translations are not open in launchpad?
<seb128> dpm, tedg: or any reason to not merge translations back from ubuntu if those are considered upstream ones?
<james_w> kenvandine: the only thing I was unsure of was whether this should be uploaded today or Friday?
<kenvandine> friday
<kenvandine> beta2
<tedg> seb128: Because the only way to merge them back currently is with a tarball dump, which really isn't a "merge"
<james_w> kenvandine: ok, I'll go back to ignoring it :-)
<seb128> kenvandine, can you review bug #405284?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405284 in empathy "improve empathy notifications support with notify-osd" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405284
<kenvandine> seb128, sure
<seb128> kenvandine, or rather the patch there
<seb128> kenvandine, it's not trivial and probably not good to use but since the submitter went through the work of posting it etc would be nice to comment
<seb128> tedg, how did you "merge" from oem?
<dpm> seb128, tedg, I think it's fine if the upstream project is not open for translations for now, so we only have a source for translation, but if we are to merge them, translations from Ubuntu translators should be given precedence . This can be done e.g with msgmerge
<tedg> I'm hoping that KyleN and dpm are going to come up with a stellar plan. :)
<kenvandine> james_w, i'll assign the package bug to you then
<seb128> james_w, kenvandine: just upload your fixes, don't wait for friday, those will be queued
<tedg> seb128: We didn't have any upstream translations previously, so there was no merge.
<kenvandine> james_w, are you the "ubuntu-branches" team?
<dpm> tedg, we've started (well kyleN has) some documentation for this. merges can be done with the gettext tools
<seb128> tedg, well you added the oem ones, you could have done the same with the ubuntu ones from an export tarball
<tedg> dpm: I agree, I'm not sure if that is useful or more of a problem at this point.
<kenvandine> seb128, should i go ahead and upload that rb patch too then?
<kenvandine> just so it doesn't get forgotten :)
<tedg> seb128: Yes, but I didn't realize what trouble that'd cause when I did it the first time :)
<seb128> kenvandine, no, I've 2 other changes to batch there so no need to queue 2 uploads
<kenvandine> ok
 * kenvandine forgets about rb then
<seb128> tedg, ok ;-) I will let dpm sort that
<seb128> dpm, you can talk to oem and translators about the issue?
<james_w> kenvandine: I am
<kenvandine> james_w, hehe :)
<dpm> seb128, sure, I'll be talking to kyleN this week anyway. tedg, I don't think there is anything we can do now, but next time the preferred way is either to export a tarball with the translations from the Ubuntu source packages and give them preference with msgmerge. I'll follow this up in an e-mail
<tedg> dpm: Cool, thanks.
<dpm> no worries
<seb128> dpm, tedg: thanks
<nigelb> kenvandine: got a couple of minutes?
<kenvandine> nigelb, sure
<kenvandine> nigelb, what's up?
<nigelb> I'm working on getting the gwibber package to debian, so if I run into troubles can you help out (when you get the time)
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> awesome!
<nigelb> I spoke to the current maintainers, they currently have an issue with it not running
<kenvandine> what version do they have?
<kenvandine> nigelb, well let me know if you run into issues, i'll be happy to help
<nigelb> kenvandine: they have an old bzr package
<nigelb> kenvandine: debian has gwibber (1.2.0+bzr358-2) I'm trying to get the lastest package in.  Lemme see how it goes.  I'll keep you posted
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, wiki.ubuntu.com is timing out again :-/
<seb128> pitti, see bug #539636
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539636 in libatasmart "gdu wrongly reports bad disk sectors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539636
<seb128> pitti, I guess it doesn't have the infos you want though
<seb128> pitti, can you tell me what those are?
<seb128> pitti, "DevkitDisksDump: Error: [Errno 2] No such file or directory"
<seb128> pitti, bah, /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/libatasmart4.py
<seb128> devkit-disks -> udisks
<seb128> pitti, is that just a udisks --dump log that you need?
<fagan> kenvandine: I cant make a apport bug but gwibber is cashing with attributeerror in exclude_databases()
<fagan> I havent been able to use it for a week now :/
<kenvandine> fagan, ah... that is the same as jcastro got
<kenvandine> please file a bug :)
<kenvandine> or if you did.. point me at it please
<fagan> Cant apport is broken :/
<fagan> Hmmm is there any way to dump the apport info into a text file so I can report it manually?
<fagan> pitti: ^
<fagan> Oh its working now
<seb128> fagan, you can apport-unpack the .crash
<seb128> and copy the files you want
<kenvandine> fagan, or just attach the log file
<kenvandine> ~/.cache/gwibber/gwibber.log
<fagan> apport is working now :) Ill point you to the report
<kenvandine> thx!
<kenvandine> fagan, it's a situation that the u1 guys say shouldn't be possible
<kenvandine> if it is the issue i am thinking of
<kenvandine> so i guess we need to handle it better in gwibber, and have the u1 guys fix it on their end too
<fagan> kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/539641
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539641 in gwibber "gwibber-service crashed with AttributeError in exclude_databases()" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> fagan, you use u1?
<fagan> kenvandine: yep
<kenvandine> fagan, you are paired with ubuntuone, but you have no pairing record in the db
<kenvandine> which they claim isn't possible
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> we thought jcastro was a corner case because of some of the really early testing he did
<fagan> bah it is then we have proof
<kenvandine> and i guess the same could be true for you :)
<kenvandine> but still... :)
<kenvandine> fagan, thx for the bug report
<fagan> So its just a corner case then for people who have been using lucid since the early alphas
<kenvandine> more likely karmic
<jcastro> I am doomed. I even blew away all my U1 stuff and reauthed my PC
<kenvandine> did you use u1 on karmic?
<kenvandine> and like in the beta period?
<kenvandine> jcastro, is that what they told you to do?
<jcastro> no, it's my usual trying to fix u1 workflow
<jcastro> I even have a script
<kenvandine> hahaha
<kenvandine> jcastro, that is sad dude
<jcastro> it's like killev all over again
<kenvandine> jcastro, can you "me too" that bug?
<jcastro> done, and subbed
<kenvandine> thx
<tedg> pitti: Can you update the status of this branch please (house keeping branches)?  https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/indicator-session/libupower-glib
<pitti> seb128_: argh, I'll fix the libatasmart apport hook, sorry about that; yes, it's udisks --dump
<pitti> fagan: apport-bug --save /tmp/report.apport packagename; and then apport-bug /tmp/report.apport on a different computer (or later on)
<pitti> tedg: yes, can do
<pitti> seb128_: ah, it doesn't have the disk blob either, presumably because it's also querying it from dk-disks
<seb128_> pitti, I still have the box on, what do you need?
<seb128_> pitti, I added the udisks log
<tedg> pitti: Thanks!
<pitti> seb128: install libatasmart-bin and do sudo skdump --save=/tmp/smart.blob /dev/sda
<pitti> seb128: and attach /tmp/smart.blob to the bug
<seb128> pitti, ok
<pitti> tedg: oh, great! you implemented it using async dbus calls now?
<tedg> pitti: Yeah, merged that in this morning.
<tedg> pitti: Trying to close out indicator-session issues :)
<pitti> tedg: thanks!
<seb128> tedg, nice to see you fixed the session locking one too ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I committed the apport hook fix to debian git and uploaded a new libatasmart; thanks and sorry for the trouble
<seb128> pitti, np, thank you for fixing it!
<mvo> james_w: I owe you a beer for your fix for #455861 (at least one!)
<mvo> james_w: thanks!
<james_w> you've tested it?
<rickspencer3> Riddell, can we discuss figuring out how to solve bug #538524 for beta in the desktop team meeting?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538524 in plymouth "boot hangs on splash screen, doesn't switch to KDM" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538524
<seb128> pitti, smart blob added to the bug
<pitti> seb128: cheers
<Riddell> rickspencer3: it's top of my list of important issues, I've no idea where to start in solving it
<seb128> pitti, I added the hdc one since that's the drive which is shown as having issues
<pitti> seb128: "hdc"?
<rickspencer3> thanks Riddell
<rickspencer3> maybe we can get some help on it at the team meeting
<seb128> pitti, /dev/hdc
<seb128> pitti, you said "sudo skdump --save=/tmp/smart.blob /dev/sda"
<seb128> pitti, I changed to /dev/hdc, that's correct right?
<pitti> seb128: ah, the udisks dump has sdc; I take it you mean that one
<pitti>       overall assessment:      Disk reports many bad sectors
<pitti> seems so
<seb128> pitti, ok good
<seb128> pitti, anyway else before I take my usb stick back to reinstall the mini with it?
<pitti> seb128: looks complete now
<seb128> anyway -> anything
<seb128> pitti, ok good, thank you!
<rickspencer3> desktop team meeting in 1 minute, right?
<ccheney> yea
<chrisccoulson> cool, i've just got to reboot quickly ;)
<tseliot> yep
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje, bryceh, ccheney, chrisccoulson, didrocks, kenvandine, Nafai, pitti, RAOF, Riddell, seb128, tkamppeter, tseliot
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-03-16
<pitti> o/
<ArneGoetje> o/
 * kenvandine waves
<seb128> hey
<ccheney> here
<Riddell> hi
 * rickspencer3 tops gavel
<tseliot> o/
<chrisccoulson> here
<Nafai> uh oh, I'm included now
<rickspencer3> let's get going ...
<rickspencer3> hi Nafai, yeah, you can just follow along
<rickspencer3> no action for you, just fyi
<Nafai> :)\
<rickspencer3> anyway ...
<rickspencer3> before we start ...
<rickspencer3> I want to say ...
<rickspencer3> Lucid is totally rocking!
<rickspencer3> I used Karmic on my kid's computer yesterday, and I was shocked by the progress that we've made in Lucid
<pitti> ♪ weee willl weeeee will ... ♫
<rickspencer3> I think we will look back on this release a special time
 * kenvandine sings along
 * rickspencer3 claps hands a bit out off time
<tseliot> :-)
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> so ...
<rickspencer3> let's get to work
<rickspencer3> first, outstanding actions from last week
<rickspencer3> which I just realized I completely forgot to prepare :/
 * rickspencer3 chastises self
<rickspencer3> moving on ...
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, partner update
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> OLS will have some freeze exceptions
<kenvandine> well, bugs already filed and linked on the wiki page
<kenvandine> nothing major afaict
<kenvandine> they are still having server side download issues with the music store
<rickspencer3> :(
<kenvandine> hopefully that will get fixed soon...
<kenvandine> :(
<kenvandine> it works as long as they restart it often
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, do we have any kind of strategy for dealing with the (low) possibility that downloads won't be ready in time?
<kenvandine> i think the current strategy is regular service restarts
<kenvandine> which sucks... but downloads don't get lost
<tkamppeter> hi
<kenvandine> on to DX
<kenvandine> they will have an update to indicator-me this week that will only display the status update entry if the gwibber service is running
<kenvandine> so no string changes and overall a very welcome changes
<kenvandine> i see no issues with that
<rickspencer3> great!
<kenvandine> and some regular bug fixes, which i think most of which seb128 has already patched
<rickspencer3> this is what I envisioned the "stabilization and completion" milestone to be fore
<seb128> I did but they fixed an another round of issues since ;-)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> that is all for the partner update
<rickspencer3> having bug fixes come in too fast to keep up with is a problem I like to have
<seb128> rocking dxteam work this cycle, everybody hugs tedg and bratsche and the others
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> big high five to the DX team!
<seb128> or pay them a beer at uds ;-)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, wrt Dx mostly, but also OLS, does this cycle seem somewhat more organized?
<kenvandine> hehe
 * pitti hugs tedg, bratsche, and davidbarth
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, yes
<rickspencer3> ok, never mind, what seb128 says :)
<rickspencer3> rock!
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, also
<pitti> I think we learned from last cycle, on both ends
<rickspencer3> indicator area = HUGE improvement for users
<tedg> seb128: pitti Thanks guys.
 * davidbarth reads up the log; feels good anyway ;)
<rickspencer3> ok
<kenvandine> we plan to get weekly releases going for OLS next cycle
<kenvandine> so that will be great
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, great
<rickspencer3> thanks again to Dx for making Ubuntu great
<rickspencer3> moving back a bit ..
<tseliot> +1
<rickspencer3> outstanding items from last meeting:
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to ask bdmurray about included targetedness of bugs in bug query
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to follow up with sabdfl to confirm that boot time cursor requirement is met
<rickspencer3> ACTION: seb128 to generate a list of 100 "right" bugs to fix in Lucid
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 and seb128 to discuss gdm greeter options, especially wrt sound
<rickspencer3> so all are done, except the sabdfl thing
<kenvandine> pitivi testing too
<kenvandine> right?
<rickspencer3> and he's on holiday, so I'll push that
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, good point, that fell off the list :(
<seb128> I didn't do "100" but didn't want to add not matching bugs to get the number
<rickspencer3> seb128, but you started, right?
<seb128> some bugs got dispatched to people on the way too
 * kenvandine imported some DV clips from the camera and rendered a project
<kenvandine> worked well
<pitti> well, also we already assigned some bugs to individual people
<rickspencer3> let's not call it "100 bugs"
<pitti> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~canonical-desktop-team/+assignedbugs
<rickspencer3> let's call it "top bugs"?
<seb128> rickspencer3, yes, we have a good list and dispatched some already
<pitti> I'll get to that later on
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti
<pitti> we have a good amount of fodder now
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to ask bdmurray about included targetedness of bugs in bug query
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to follow up with sabdfl to confirm that boot time cursor requirement is met
<rickspencer3> ACTION: seb128 to generate a list of 100 "right" bugs to fix in Lucid
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 and seb128 to discuss gdm greeter options, especially wrt sound
<seb128> I wish we had a way to list all milestoned bugs for members of a team on launchpad
<rickspencer3> d'oh
<rickspencer3> seb128, gdm greeter?
<seb128> rickspencer3, the gdmsetup sound option change is in bzr
<rickspencer3> great!
<seb128> thanks to robert_ancell and didrocks mainly
<rickspencer3> so we'll need a UI freeze exception for that
<pitti> yohoo
<rickspencer3> ah, so that's what didrocks was pushing on
<pitti> seb128: so the "call gconftool from server" worked out in the end?
<seb128> right, I will take care of that after beta1
 * pitti hugs seb128
<rickspencer3> (btw, didrocks is rocking a Ubuntu conference this week, so he'll be offline mostly)
<seb128> pitti, yes, still an issue I need to talk with you about though
<seb128> but after meeting
<rickspencer3> ok
<seb128> didrocks worked on that yesterday but the uid change is not working as he want
<seb128> I said I would check with you
<pitti> seb128: I bet it's effective vs. real uid
<pitti> yes, after meeting
<rickspencer3> seb128, maybe we could hand that off
<rickspencer3> I think didrocks has enough on his plate ;)
<rickspencer3> so moving on
<seb128> rickspencer3, we did
<rickspencer3> kenvandine mentions pittivi testing
<seb128> rickspencer3, I said I would take over for the remaining part yesterday
<rickspencer3> (thanks seb128, I should have guessed ;) )
<seb128> -> pitivi
<seb128> the new version is in lucid
<rickspencer3> pitivi
<rickspencer3> whatever
<rickspencer3> video editing
<seb128> please do test and file bugs
<seb128> bonus point if you file them on bugzilla too ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, I saw lots of "Fix Release" and not too many "New"
<seb128> right
<rickspencer3> so I am taking this to be a good sign
<seb128> I'm not sure how much people played with the new version though
<seb128> would be nice to have everybody trying it again
<rickspencer3> ok
<kenvandine> i just wish it could import from my DV camera, i hate having to re-learn dvgrab everytime :)
<seb128> and filing bugs with apport if it crashes
<rickspencer3> my gut tells me the pitivi team is quite close
<kenvandine> but i hit no bugs creating a short 10m video out of about 5 clips
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, pitivi is python, I'm sure they'll take a merge proposal from you
<rickspencer3> ;) j/k
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> if i hit bugs :)
<kenvandine> it worked perfectly!
<kenvandine> which was nice
<kenvandine> but always worked well for me with DV files :)
<rickspencer3> I mean for the DV camera import
<kenvandine> oh that
<kenvandine> ewww
<kenvandine> sounds hard to me :)
<rickspencer3> it worked for me with a screen capture from gtk-record-my-desktop
<kenvandine> cool
<rickspencer3> and when I say "worked" I mean totally without issue
<rickspencer3> I tried to make problems and couldn't
<rickspencer3> ok, let's move on to Kubuntu, because I know Riddell has a rather serious issue to address
<kenvandine> my wife saw me testing and now adding a task to my "Honey Do" list :)
<kenvandine> she wants more video on DVD
<Riddell>  * Beta is blocked by this bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/538524 "boot hangs on splash screen, doesn't switch to KDM"
<rickspencer3> and I am hoping that we can rally and help out the Kubuntu team on this one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538524 in plymouth "boot hangs on splash screen, doesn't switch to KDM" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Riddell>    It apparantly requires a chunk of C to be written and tested.  Unsure how to move forward, I don't even know a workaround for beta.
<Riddell>  * several SRUs are blocked in karmic-proposed unapproved queue
<Riddell>  * Still waiting on new logo from design team, no word from them and Iain doesn't seem to be on IRC
<rickspencer3> Riddell, design team is at training atm
<kenvandine> i think done today
<Riddell> hmm, maybe they shouldn't give me deadlines that fall on their training days
<rickspencer3> Riddell, I just asked oubiwann to help us get this resolved
<tseliot> ah, is this for the plymouth theme?
<rickspencer3> Riddell, the plymouth thing seems a lot more serious though
<rickspencer3> Riddell, would you rather focus on a work around, or focus on a fix for beta?
<rickspencer3> (any why is it a Medium if it's blocking beta?)
<seb128> timing seems to be really right to get a fix for beta now
<seb128> *tight*
<pitti> we have a quite similar problem with gdm
<Riddell> rickspencer3: I don't see it getting fixed in time for beta unless keybuk decides to do it toot sweet
<seb128> workaround: don't install plymouth on kubuntu?
<pitti> Keybuk now knows what's wrong and is working on a solution
<pitti> Riddell: alt+f7 doesn't help?:
<rickspencer3> pitti, is he targetting that for beta? is it feasible to pull Plymouth from Kubuntu until it's fixed?
<Riddell> pitti: no alt+f7 doesn't help
<pitti> hm, then it's something else
<Riddell> pitti: he is?  would be nice if he told me about it (well, would be nice if he's told me this was needed three months ago)
<Keybuk> pitti: what's wrong is Riddell didn't do the work item he marked as DONE
<pitti> rickspencer3: hm, I guess we could pull it somehow
<rickspencer3> hold it
<rickspencer3> let's not go down that path
<rickspencer3> the past is of no use to us now
<pitti> Riddell: I assumed it was the "doesn't switch to vt7 automatically" problem, which we discussed yesterday
<rickspencer3> Keybuk, do you think we can pull Plymouth until this is fixed?
<pitti> but apparently not
<Keybuk> rickspencer3: we can't pull plymouth from a seed - mountall depends on it
<rickspencer3> can we tell kubuntu not to use it?
<rickspencer3> just hack in a work around that let's it boot for now?
<Keybuk> not that I know of
<rickspencer3> so we have no choice but to fix it
<rickspencer3> who has the knowledge to address this?
<rickspencer3> Keybuk, tseliot, pitti?
<rickspencer3> anyone else?
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson ?
<Keybuk> kdm is written in C++ in Qt
<Riddell> needs someone who knows C and how to debug VTs and whatnot
<rickspencer3> seb128, ?
<Riddell> Keybuk: the backend is C
 * tseliot doesn't know what the problem is
<chrisccoulson> me neither ;)
 * tseliot reads the bug report
<pitti> rickspencer3: one rather drastic way would be to drop the mountall dependency and seed it on ubuntu for now
<chrisccoulson> i could probably help out it if it was gdm
<seb128> rickspencer3, I don't
<Riddell> tseliot: KDM's backend needs to talk to plymouth before and after starting X (I think)
<Keybuk> pitti: err, but then you wouldn't have any filesystems on boot <g>
<Keybuk> pitti: and wouldn't have any services running, from dbus all the way past kdm :p
<rickspencer3> Keybuk, is the implementation strategy known, but just needs someone to do the programming?
<pitti> Keybuk: hm, did that change recently? I didn't have plymouth installed until some days ago
<Keybuk> rickspencer3: yup, SMOP
<pitti> Keybuk: mountall depends libplymouth2 only, AFAICS?
<rickspencer3> SMOP?
<Keybuk> pitti: oh, right
<Keybuk> rickspencer3: Simple Matter of Programming
<rickspencer3> sill manager off point questions?
<pitti> AFAICS it's just an ubuntu-standard recommends
<Riddell> rickspencer3: Keybuk gave me the psudocode of what needs done, needs it turned into C and put into the right places in KDM's code
<rickspencer3> Riddell, so we just need someone to step up and do this today?
<Riddell> "just"
<pitti> so in theory we could even blacklist it from the kubuntu seeds for now, perhaps?
<rickspencer3> I'll take that as a yes
<rickspencer3> Riddell, how many hours of programming?
<tseliot> Riddell: where's this pseudocode?
<rickspencer3> would you estimate?
<Riddell> rickspencer3: depends if you can find the right places in KDMs code.  maybe 3 (plus testing)
<Keybuk>  in kdm, before starting the X server
<Keybuk>  call plymouth --ping
<Keybuk>  if this has exit status 0 (true), plymouth is running
<Keybuk>  if plymouth is running
<Keybuk>    call plymouth deactivate
<Keybuk>    then call plymouth --has-active-vt
<Keybuk>    if this has exit status 0 (true), plymouth was displaying a splash screen and has terminated leaving it on screen
<Keybuk>      get the currently active vt
<Keybuk>      start the X server *on that vt*
<Keybuk>      if the X server starts ok
<Keybuk>        call plymouth quit --retain-splash
<Keybuk>      if the X server *fails to start)
<Keybuk>        call plymouth quit
<Keybuk>    if plymouth --has-active-vt has a non-zero exit status (false), plymouth might have been running but did not display a splash screen
<Keybuk>      call plymouth quit
<Keybuk>      start the X server as you previously would have (hardcoded to VT7 I assume)
<Keybuk>  if plymouth --ping has a non-zero exit status (false), plymouth was not running
<Keybuk>    start the X server as you previously would have (hardcoded to VT7 I assume)
<Keybuk> <Keybuk> oh, and I forgot
<Keybuk>  the other bit (I always forget this)
<Keybuk>  when you start X on the current vt, pass -nr
<Keybuk>  e.g. -nr vt7
<rickspencer3> http://paste.debian.net/64495/
<rickspencer3> :)
<seb128> I think 3 is optimistic to find your way around a new codebase and do such changes
<rickspencer3> tseliot, do agree with 3 hour estimate?
<Riddell> well I'm trying to not be too pessimistic :)
<tseliot> rickspencer3: I wouldn't know, I would have to look at kdm first
<rickspencer3> does *anyone* here know kdm?
<seb128> I don't
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> I think we'll need to consider going down the mitigation path
 * tseliot grabs the code
<Riddell> it's the same code as xdm which is 15 years old and not the sort of code most people like to touch
<tseliot> oh
<pitti> realistically for beta-1, I think it might be easier to disable plymouth?
<rickspencer3> Keybuk, pitti what pitti just said
<seb128> I would think so too
<pitti> after all, half of the people had it uninstalled until a week ago
<rickspencer3> not just easier, but in fact feasible
<seb128> can we just make a small change to kdm code which make the thing boot?
<seb128> even if it doesn't display the splash when it should etc
<seb128> or do we need the full login to get it booting?
<Keybuk> rickspencer3: I don't know what any effects of that might be
<rickspencer3> Keybuk, well, I think there will be a change/test/change/... cycle involved with the mitigation
<seb128> Keybuk, do we need the full logic you described before of would part of it only allow to go through boot even if visually it doesn't do what it should?
<rickspencer3> it won't be no work
<tseliot> would a certain degree of temporary ugliness be tolerated?
<Keybuk> seb128: I don't understand why not having the logic doesn't allow it to go through the boot ;)
<rickspencer3> it will be work, but seems more likely to unblock Kubuntu beta than trying to fix it
<Keybuk> it should work anyway
<seb128> Keybuk, can you try to help Riddell maybe there to figure why it's blocking?
<Keybuk> unfortunately in debugging, slangasek and I had assumed that Plymouth had the same code as gdm
<seb128> can->could
<Keybuk> since the work item had been marked done
<Keybuk> so that changes things
<Keybuk> seb128: honestly, not really
<Keybuk> I haven't time
<tseliot> if the answer to my question ^^ is yes we can just prevent plymouth from loading if kdm is installed/in use
<tseliot> just like we do when we check the "splash" boot parameter in plymouth
<tseliot> would this be acceptable as a hack before we get an actual solution?
<Riddell> uglyness is fine for beta, better than a frozen bootup
<seb128> tseliot, graphical issues are not a stopper there I would say
<pitti> tseliot: I thought without splash it'd boot in text mode?
<seb128> ie if you can make it boot without splash I would consider it enough for beta1
<pitti> yes, I agree
<tseliot> Keybuk: yes, no, will you to kill me if I do it :-P ?
<pitti> if we'd hack ubuntu-meta and kubuntu-meta to not pull in plymouth, this would amount to the same anyway
<pitti> Riddell: does it boot without the "splash" parameter?
<tseliot> pitti: no, AFAIK it falls back to text only if splash is there and your driver doesn't have a decent framebuffer
<pitti> this could just be temporarily changed in cdimage
<Riddell> pitti: I've no idea, I can't edit grub so I can't even workaround it locally
<tseliot> s/to/try/
 * tseliot can't spell today
<pitti> Riddell: wouldn't the live system have the same problem?
<pitti> you can edit boot parameters in the boot splash thing with F6
<Riddell> pitti: doesn't seem to, live system is fine for me
<Keybuk> tseliot: the splash parameter in plymouth doesn't disable plymouth though
<pitti> Riddell: pressing shift during boot should fire up the grub menu
<Riddell> pitti: it doesn't
<pitti> oh, let's try to figure this out after the meeting, shall we?
<Keybuk> sorry, the lack of a splash parameter
<tseliot> Keybuk: no, but it can prevent it from showing the splash, right?
<Keybuk> tseliot: no
<Keybuk> it just changes the plugin plymouth uses
<tseliot> ah, so pitti is right
<Keybuk> a lot of the reports of KDM issues are with the text plugin anyway
<tseliot> Keybuk: we can change that though
<Keybuk> tseliot: err, no, please don't
<pitti> tseliot, Keybuk: question is if it's still hanging in text mode?
<tseliot> :-)
<rickspencer3> so what's the resolution?
<Keybuk> you'll just discover new bugs by moving things around
<Keybuk> rickspencer3: 1024x768 :p
<rickspencer3> we'll try unseeding Plymouth?
<pitti> I'd check it in text mode first
<rickspencer3> or not using it for Kubuntu?
<pitti> if that boots, we can just work around it in cdimage
<rickspencer3> who can work with Riddell on testing that?
<pitti> and failing that, remove plymouth from -meta
<pitti> rickspencer3: I'm fine to help out with seed changes, etc.
<pitti> will take me a while to download the current kubuntu CD, though, but perhaps Riddell can do the testing, since he's able to reproduce
<kenvandine> i can do some testing in a VM
 * kenvandine downloads latest image
<Riddell> kenvandine: I don't have this problem in a VM
<rickspencer3> pitti, am I understanding this correctlyL
<kenvandine> Riddell, :/
<rickspencer3> plan 1 - force Kubuntu to use plymouth text plugin
<rickspencer3> if that doesn
<rickspencer3> t work fall back to
<seb128> I can't really help with that, I've no kubuntu image handy and with my download speed it would take hours to download one
<kenvandine> Riddell, i could dig up hardware to install on
<rickspencer3> plan 2 - don't install Plymouth at all on Kubuntu (and do whatever seed changes are required by that?)
<kenvandine> does it only affect certain drivers?
<pitti> rickspencer3: right
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> so pitti to organize this, Riddell and kenvandine to help with testing?
<tseliot> Riddell: I guess it can all be done in kdm/backend/server.c
<kenvandine> i am happy to test, just ping me
<chrisccoulson> i could probably help out with testing too
<chrisccoulson> tseliot, i was just looking in there too. it doesn't look very pretty
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> Riddell, do you think that plan 1, plan 2 will unblock Kubuntu beta 1?
<Riddell> I don't know what plan 1 involves
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: it's not so ugly, assuming that it works ;)
<pitti> Riddell: boot with nosplash
<Riddell> pitti: how?
<Keybuk> err
<rickspencer3> Riddell, do you think that plan 2 will unblock with beta
<Keybuk> what's "nosplash" ? :)
<rickspencer3> ?
<pitti> s/no/no /, sorry
<pitti> Riddell: mind you, I have no idea at all whether this can work; but since we don't know why it's hanging in the first place, it's worth a try
<pitti> Riddell: it can be disabled in grub (either in the menu, or by booting in rescue mode and editing it in /etc)
<rickspencer3> I'd like to move off this topic in the meeting and move this plan into action
<Riddell> pitti: and you can help me work out how to do that locally to test and on the CD if it works?
<pitti> Riddell: yes
<sabdfl1> Riddell: no need to block on artwork for beta1
<Riddell> rickspencer3: that'll be our plan for beta then
<Riddell> sabdfl1: right, we're aiming for beta 2 for the new logo now
<rickspencer3> Riddell, sabdfl1 let's just get the new logo asap ;)
<rickspencer3> Riddell, may we move on?
<Riddell> rickspencer3: yes
<rickspencer3> thanks Riddell
<rickspencer3> pitti, release status?
<pitti> ok, so fir st beta-1: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-10.04-beta-1.html
<pitti> I moved the remaining coding ones over to http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-10.04-beta-2.html
<pitti> there are four WIs left, which I think should be doable until Thursday
<pitti> kenvandine, tseliot, chrisccoulson, didrocks: please let me know if you don't have time for them, but please try to get them done by Thu
<pitti> otherwise this looks quite well
<rickspencer3> wow
<rickspencer3> close
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i shouldn't have any issues
<pitti> I won't talk about beta-2 just yet, that's for next week
<kenvandine> ok
<pitti> chrisccoulson: right, you just need the package list reviewed?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, which i've pretty much done. already, some people are disagreeing with my choices of extensions to remove though
<pitti> kenvandine: and you just have "write test plan" and an apport hook improvement?
<tseliot> pitti: do you want me to upload fglrx even with the freeze? (just asking)
<pitti> tseliot: please do
<tseliot> ok
<kenvandine> apport hook?
<pitti> tseliot: just to get it off the list (it'll stay in unapproved until after beta-1)
<kenvandine> pitti, where is that?
<tseliot> pitti: aah, ok
<pitti> kenvandine: oh, sorry, I thought tehre was something about "wrong notify priorities"
<pitti> kenvandine: nevermind, must hav mixed it up; it's just two documentation things
<kenvandine> :)
<pitti> ok, the more interesting thing now
<pitti> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~canonical-desktop-team/+assignedbugs
<rickspencer3> ya!
<pitti> seb128 worked hard on producing a list of bugs which aren't earth shattering, but woudl really be nice to be fixed in lucid
<pitti> some already got assigned to individual team members
<pitti> but those still need to
<pitti> so, I wanted to hear some general opinions
<pitti> (1) I could go ahead and fan them out to appropriate people
<pitti> and you guys reassign them back if you don't have time
<pitti> or
<pitti> (2) everyone grabs a bunch
<pitti> with "everyone" being our GNOME loving team members
<chrisccoulson> i see there's a gpm one that's probably appropriate for me ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson, didrocks, pitti, RAOF, seb128
<rickspencer3> pitti, can we do #2 for say, rest of the week, and then you clean up with #1?
<pitti> rickspencer3: heh, I was just going to propose that ;)
<seb128> I would prefer (2)
<seb128> we already dispatched things around
<seb128> but I feel people are already quite loaded with tasks now
<seb128> so I would rather prefer having people picking extra one if they feel they have capacity for those
<pitti> I'm not sure how everyone's task list looks like after beta-1
<chrisccoulson> pretty heavy now :)
<pitti> so, those five of us, can we grab 5 bugs each for now and see how far we get?
<seb128> chrisccoulson has lot of assigned tasks already
<seb128> pitti, you too apparently
<seb128> not sure about other people
<rickspencer3> not to mention compiz maintaining
<seb128> lol
<pitti> well, remember that you can still unassign later on, or just not get it done
<pitti> but it's good to have it on someone's radar
<seb128> I would rather not have people claim bugs if they are realistically not going to work on those
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - could we also add bug 390816 to the list please :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390816 in gnome-power-manager "external monitor output is switched off when closing the laptop-lid when gnome-power-manager is set to blank screen on closing" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390816
<seb128> so they don't lock potential work from other contributors or team members
<rickspencer3> I agree with seb128
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh right, doing that now
<pitti> after beta-1, our focus should move from the WI tracker to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/people/+me/+assignedbugs
<rickspencer3> I'd rather have them on the list unassigned
<rickspencer3> unless there is a 80% firm commitment to fix it
<pitti> rickspencer3: nobody will look at that, though
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<pitti> I don't believe in unassigned milestoned bugs
<pitti> from a long experience
<seb128> pitti, I would expect you do once your +assignedbugs is empty
<rickspencer3> fair enough
<pitti> so I think everyone should grab a few, get them done, and reiterate until release
<seb128> ok, works for me
<pitti> seb128: a lot of stuff on my +assignedbugs isn't necessarily for lucid, though
<seb128> please grab things you think you can get done
<rickspencer3> pitti, ok, that's pretty much what i was trying to say
<pitti> ok, so there's enough game around, go ahead and hunt!
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti
<pitti> we'll review this list every week from now on
<rickspencer3> also thanks to seb128 for leading the top bugs effort
<pitti> and remember:
<seb128> np ;-)
<pitti> http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/lucid-fixes-report.html
<pitti> we have to chase seb128!
<seb128> lol
<hernejj> seb128: Excuse me for interjecting, where can community members who are interested in helping out find this "100 bug list"?
<rickspencer3> I will give one of my track lead t-shirts to anyone who gets within 80% of seb128
<rickspencer3> hi hernejj!
<seb128> hernejj, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~canonical-desktop-team/+assignedbugs
<rickspencer3> pitti, else for release status, or can we close the meeting
<rickspencer3> ?
<seb128> hernejj, it's not really 100 but that's the list
<pitti> rickspencer3: I'm done
<rickspencer3> "top bugs" not "100 bugs" ;)
<rickspencer3> okay
<seb128> I think I asked before
<seb128> but nobody has a way to list lucid tasks for all team members on one webpage?
<pitti> rickspencer3: if you add the ones on our personal +assignedbugs, it's 100 :)
<pitti> seb128: bughugger can do that, I think
<rickspencer3> nice
<seb128> I would like to have an overview of how many bugs everybody claimed
<rickspencer3> seb128, bughugger has that as of this morning
<seb128> so we can try unload people who have too many
<rickspencer3> do the json search for desktop team assigned
<seb128> rickspencer3, ok, I will try that in a bit, maybe you can tell me what to do after the meeting?
<rickspencer3> and then filter by release contains lucod
<seb128> ok, seems easy
<seb128> thanks
<rickspencer3> seb128, I'll be around later if it doesn;t work for you
<seb128> k, thanks
<rickspencer3> bdmurray just added the release column, and I haven't tried it
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<rickspencer3> tick
<rickspencer3> tick
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> great
 * rickspencer3 taps gavel
<rickspencer3> thanks all!
<rickspencer3> let
<rickspencer3> s get that Kubuntu beta out there!!
<rickspencer3> :)
<seb128> thanks
<Riddell> pitti: so, what needs set in grub, and how can I set grub's settings from a live CD?
 * kenvandine digs up hardware to install kubuntu on :)
<pitti> Riddell: what happens if you hold the left shift key down during boot?
<Riddell> pitti: no change
<pitti> strange
<pitti> Riddell: you hold that down already when the bios boots?
<pitti> it needs to be done rather early
<pitti> Riddell: anyway, from a live CD, mount the root partition and edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Riddell> yes, just tried it, no sign of grub, usplash starts and freezes with 5 orange dots
<pitti> Riddell: search for "keystatus"
<pitti> replace that entire if..fi block with "set timeout=10"
<pitti> that should show the menu during boot
<pitti> Riddell: then, if you see it, edit the "linux" line to drop "splash"
<pitti> Riddell: let's see what that does; expected result is that usplash starts in text mode
<pitti> I don't know whether it makes a difference, but it's worth trying IMHO
<Riddell> live CD booting..
<Riddell> groovy, grub showing
<Riddell> voila, no splash and KDM starts
<pitti> does it shutdown correctly, too?
<pitti> Riddell: would probably be worth trying this five times or so, just to check that it's not just good luck
<pitti> Riddell: how reliable is the hang with "splash"?
<Riddell> pitti: shuts down fine, no splash shown
<Riddell> starts up fine a second time with me editing grub, no splash shown
<pitti> Riddell: hm, none at all?
<pitti> tseliot, Keybuk: until a week ago or so, removing "splash" used the text backend of plymouth; did that change?
<Riddell> pitti: hang with splash happens every time on this computer
<tkamppeter>  pitti, hi
<pitti> Riddell: finally, can you try booting the live system without "splash"? that should give a different timing behaviour
<pitti> tkamppeter: o/
<tkamppeter> pitti, can you help me debugging a dbus problem?
<pitti> Riddell: so, it's text mode, but perhaps acceptable for b1?
<pitti> tkamppeter: not right now, sorry; can we talk tomorrow?
<pitti> tkamppeter: or just ask around in #u-devel and see if someone bites? (otherwise we can debug tomorrow morning)
<tkamppeter> OK, seems that the meeting did not end for you.
<pitti> tkamppeter: meeting did, but not the fun :)
<Riddell> pitti: this is acceptable for beta 1 yes
<pitti> Riddell: let's discuss that in #u-release a bit
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you want to claim bug #390816 btw?
<Riddell> pitti: hum, booting live CD without "splash" gives me a blank screen and no KDM
<pitti> Riddell: there might be two places -- one is the boot option for the live system, and one for the installed one, but I'm not sure; I pinged cjwatson
<seb128> chrisccoulson, there is the lucid task now but it's unassigned
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i will look at that one
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390816 in gnome-power-manager "external monitor output is switched off when closing the laptop-lid when gnome-power-manager is set to blank screen on closing" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390816
<seb128> chrisccoulson, assigning to you
<pitti> Riddell: not even a text cursor?
<jcastro> kenvandine: if we're turning on salut by default why ask the user for the name and all that when we can get that from the system?
<kenvandine> jcastro, because it isn't always set
<jcastro>  a person's username?
<seb128> well it could use the system info to prefil values
<jcastro> ^^^
<kenvandine> jcastro, feel free to re-open if you think it could be better
<kenvandine> that would be fun to work on :)
<jcastro> well, not for lucid
<seb128> the username at least should be easy
<pitti> Riddell: another thing worth testing is to purge plymouth
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah... that has to exist :)
<Riddell> pitti: oh this time it booted ok from the live CD without "splash"
<pitti> Riddell: I'm pretty sure that a system works fine without plymouth at all
<pitti> Riddell: I'm less sure about "no splash", that gave some trouble in the past
<jcastro> kenvandine: perhaps when U1 ties in the person's avatar and all the about-me stuff; that would be a good time to prefill things like that
<pitti> Riddell: so that we can test both possibilities, and then work out what's easier to do
<Keybuk> pitti: text mode has the ENTER kills X bug still
<Keybuk> but yes, splash vs. no splash changes the plymouth plugin from script to text or details
<Keybuk> can't remember which offhand
<Keybuk> might be details
<Keybuk> which I don't think has the enter kills X bug - at least, haven't replicated it on that one
<pitti> Keybuk: I didn't get that one without splash two weeks ago, but some other funny effects (can't remember the details any more)
<pitti> back then, slangasek said "drop splash -> don't do that", but a lot has changed since then
<Keybuk> atm, text.so is the only plugin that kills X :p
<Keybuk> anything with a proper renderer works
<pitti> ok, so it seems we should rather not install it at all then; seems safer than hoping that text mode works
<Keybuk> that would probably be better
<Keybuk> it'll stop me getting bug reports
<Riddell> pitti: third time unlucky with live CD boot, no KDM this time either
<pitti> Riddell: ok, let's not pursue the "drop splash" thing then; too unreliable
<Sarvatt> can you just throw stty -F /dev/tty7 -isig in a startup script for now to fix the text plugin enter crashes? (that works here)
<Riddell> pitti: so plan 2, just apt-get remove plymouth?
<Riddell> that also removes plymouth-x11
<pitti> that's fine; I don't think we're using p-x11 for anything right now
<pitti> well, maybe we do
<pitti> but I never had problems without having it
<Riddell> seems to boot fine, moans about plymouth being terminated but KDM starts
<Riddell> pitti: I guess I need to remaster the CD image to test that on the live CD
<pitti> Riddell: use persistency?
<pitti> (usb key)
<Riddell> oh aye, I'll try that
<pitti> Riddell: but see #release, seems this would have some drawbacks as well
<pitti> Riddell: so in the end it seems that plymouth is chained to our testicles now, and we have to fix kdm somehow
<Riddell> maybe we could offer tseliot irn bru?
<pitti> tseliot, Keybuk: wrt your idea about a simpler approach, could we just add "plymouth --quit" to kdm's upstart job for now?
<Keybuk> pitti: we have exactly that, basically
<Keybuk> apparently that doesn't work
<Keybuk> I'm confused about that
<tseliot> Riddell: uh?
<Riddell> tseliot: or any other beverage that might persuade you to write this patch tonight :)
<tseliot> Riddell: really you don't want me to write code when I'm tired
<tseliot> Keybuk: can't we just make kdm install a file in, say, /lib and make the plymouth upstart scripts look for that file and not start? (temporarily)
<Keybuk> tseliot: that's the same as not installing plymouth
<Keybuk> which means you're screwed when it comes to filesystem issues or cryptsetup, etc.
<tseliot> right, mountall
<pitti> right, that's why I thought a simple plymouth --quit in the kdm.init might be better
<Keybuk> pitti: there's a plymouth --quit in plymouth.conf
<Keybuk> which is run on "starting kdm"
<Keybuk> but I've no idea why that doesn't work
<pitti> is that really confirmed to be a kdm problem? or perhaps a hardware related one?
<Keybuk> it works just fine on intel ;p
<Keybuk> lots of people are confirming they see "login:"
<Keybuk> even when they shouldn't :p
<Keybuk> sorry on ubuntu, not intel
<Keybuk> intel-on-the-brain today
<pitti> Riddell: when the hang occurs, can you ssh in and check if plymouthd/kdm/Xorg are running?
<pitti> Riddell: "initctl list" should tell which jobs are active; in particular, whether it already started kdm and stopped plymouth
<Riddell> could try
<pitti> or whether it's eternally hanging in plymouth itself
<Keybuk> also how many dots do you see? :p
<Riddell> 5 orange ones
<Keybuk> does it jump to all 5 ?
<tseliot> Keybuk: kdm.conf seems to emit "starting-dm", why can't we catch that?
<pitti>    [ "$UPSTART_EVENTS" = "starting" -a "$JOB" = "kdm" ] && retain_splash="--retain-splash"
<Keybuk> tseliot: we don't use that for anything
<pitti> Keybuk: perhaps the --retain-splash is a culprit?
<Keybuk> pitti: actually that line of code can never be true, but anyway
<pitti> ah, ok
<Riddell> Keybuk: jumps from 1 to 5 orange then freezes
<Keybuk> that's where we *started* from :)
<Keybuk> we did the whole "err, this code is actually wrong - why hasn't kdm noticed" thing
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> if it jumps to 5, that means "plymouth quit" has been run
 * tseliot -> dinner
<pitti> I thought that was meant to go back to VTs (like in server)
<Keybuk> it is
<Keybuk> that's quite odd in of itself
<Riddell> "initctl list" http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/ihF7cChn
<pitti> so, plymouth is stopped and kdm running
<Keybuk> Riddell: and no plym in ps ?
<Riddell> plym is not in ps, kdm is in ps
<Keybuk> and what do you see on screen?
<Riddell> "ubuntu" plymouth splash with 5 orange dots
<pitti> Riddell: does kdm have a patch to start the first X server on vt 7?
<Keybuk> can you paste the X line from ps?
<pitti> Riddell: sudo ls -l /proc/`pidof X`/fd|grep tty
<Keybuk> also ls -l /proc/$(pidof X)/fd | grep tty
<pitti> heh
<pitti> Riddell: if that's tty1, then bad things will happen
<pitti> they'd also happen without plymouth, though
<Keybuk> not hugely bad
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> it still confuses me why the plymouth stuff is still on screen
<Keybuk> could you also grab me cat /proc/fb
<pitti> Keybuk: oh? before we had that it was completely screwed for me; getty would start on top of X and grab all the keypresses
<Riddell> it has this patch from fedora http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_104_kdm_active_vt_plymouth.diff
<Keybuk> pitti: you can use the mouse ;-)
<Keybuk> up until the point getty gets bored, respawns, and nukes X
<Keybuk> Riddell: what triggers using that patch?
<Keybuk> nothing should afaict
<Riddell> Keybuk: it's always used, the code runs if /var/spool/gdm/force-display-on-active-vt exists
<Keybuk> nothing makes that though
<Riddell> right, so the patch does nothing
<Keybuk> afaict
<Keybuk> output of the above commands would be nice ...
<Riddell> lrwx------ 1 root root 64 2010-03-16 18:28 7 -> /dev/tty8
<Riddell> that's sudo ls -l /proc/`pidof X`/fd|grep tty
<Riddell> >sudo ls -l /proc/$(pidof X)/fd | grep tty
<Riddell> lrwx------ 1 root root 64 2010-03-16 18:28 7 -> /dev/tty8
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> that's used the first inactive VT
<Keybuk> silly question
<Keybuk> have you tried pressing Alt+F8 ? :)
<Keybuk> or maybe ssh in and chvt 8
<Keybuk> what's in /proc/fb ?
<Riddell> alt+f8 doesn't do anything
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/FZr3xVqE  ps shows /etc/gdm/failsafeXServer running
<Riddell> sudo chvt 8
<Riddell> that hangs
<Riddell> when run from ssh
<pitti> Riddell: oh, do you have /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old?
<Riddell> >cat /proc/fb
<Riddell> 0 nouveaufb
<Riddell> 1 VGA16 VGA
<Riddell> pitti: yes
<Riddell> pitti: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/AVSFNzDZ
<pitti> xf86OpenConsole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed: Interrupted system call
<pitti> hmm
<pitti> tseliot, bryceh: do we know whether plymouth/gdm works with nouveau?
<pitti> Riddell: so that also used vt 8; it's using vt7 here, but at least it won't get into the way of getty, so that's not it
<Keybuk> ok, you're using nouveau
<Keybuk> Riddell: how many monitors do you have?
<Riddell> Keybuk: 1
<Keybuk> just the panel?
<Riddell> this computer has a video chip on the motherboard which I think is S3 I don't use, and an nvidia card of some sort which is used
<Riddell> i don't know if that answers your question or not
<bryceh> pitti, it ought to
<bryceh> pitti, I'm helping keybuk debug a nouveau issue on his card on #ubuntu-kernel presently
<bryceh> pitti, if you look at the testing results for nouveau while most cards "just work" there are definitely a fair number of cases where things are utterly broken
<Keybuk> Riddell: that implies to me that plymouth should be just using the frame buffer
<Keybuk> no fancy drm or gem involved
<pitti> bryceh: ok, thanks
<Keybuk> which is the simplest renderer by far
<Keybuk> it should have VT switched back though
<Keybuk> could you try booting without kdm for me - how do you get left?
<pitti> Keybuk: "xf86OpenConsole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed: Interrupted system call" - did you ever see that before?
<pitti> it's a bit weird that X dies on such a thing
<pitti> -EINTR is the silliest thing in the world, but one would guess that this would have been discovered before
<Keybuk> pitti: depends what the signal is
<Keybuk> I'm wondering whether this is kdm being badly written
<Keybuk> if it daemonises reaaally early
<Keybuk> then it could be starting the X server *at the same time* as plymouth is tearing down the console
<Keybuk> oh
<Keybuk> no
<Keybuk> we use starting kdm
<Keybuk> hmm
<Keybuk> plymouth should be gone
<Keybuk> Riddell: yeah, try booting without kdm
<Keybuk> where do you end up
<Keybuk> at a VT or left with plymouth?
<Riddell> Keybuk: on a VT
<pitti> so, ./hw/xfree86/os-support/linux/lnx_init.c doesn't do any effort to restart the VT_WAITACTIVE on a signal
<pitti> Riddell: does /var/spool/gdm/ exist for you?
<pitti> I wonder what part actually creates /var/spool/gdm/force-display-on-active-vt in kdm
<pitti> (/var/spool/gdm doesn't exist in Ubuntu, BTW)
<Keybuk> pitti: old plymouth/gdm transition code in Fedora only
<Keybuk> Riddell: okkk
<Keybuk> Riddell: Alt+F7 for me - anything on there?
<Riddell> Keybuk: from what state?  frozen splash screen?
<Keybuk> Riddell: from the current state - booted, no kdm, on VT1
<Keybuk> (I assume you saw some plymouth as you booted?)
<pitti> bug 441653  seems similar
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441653 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "xf86OpenConsole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed: Interrupted system call" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441653
<Riddell> yes plymouth was up
<pitti> but that was pre-plymouth (but with kdm)
<Riddell> alt+f7 takes me to a terminal saying "init: ureadahead-other main process terminated with status 4"
<Keybuk> Riddell: and you can go back to Alt+F1 ?
<Riddell> Keybuk: I can go back to alt+f1 yes
<Keybuk> Riddell: ok, login
<Keybuk> and write the following file
<Keybuk> import os
<Keybuk> import fcntl
<Keybuk> fd = os.open("/dev/tty7", os.O_RDWR)
<Sarvatt> pitti: old bug but looks kind of relevant? https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=323501
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 323501 in rhgb "rhgb causes "xf86OpenConsole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed: Interrupted system call" on real X startup" [High,Closed: rawhide]
<pitti> Keybuk: right, but if /var/spool/gdm wouldn't exist, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_104_kdm_active_vt_plymouth.diff is a no-op
<Keybuk> fcntl.ioctl(fd, 0x4B3A, 0x01)
<pitti> Sarvatt: I found that, too, but it's for an "rhgb"
<Keybuk> fcntl.ioctl(fd, 0x5606, 0x07)
<Keybuk> fcntl.ioctl(fd, 0x5607, 0x07)
<Keybuk> --
<Keybuk> save that file
<Keybuk> run sudo python on it
<Keybuk> pitti: welcome to the middle of this conversation <g>
<Riddell> Keybuk: screen freezes
<Keybuk> just freezes?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> can't change VT
<Keybuk> black freeze?
<Keybuk> or with that ureadahead message
<Riddell> still shows me what was on the terminal before
<Keybuk> ok good
<Keybuk> ssh back in, change the file
<Riddell> sudo prompt
<Keybuk> first ioctl -> 0x01 to 0x00
<Keybuk> second and third ioctl -> 0x07 to 0x01
<Keybuk> then run it again
<Riddell> Keybuk: screen unfreezes
<Keybuk> I should worry that I know things like that off by heart
<Riddell> I am impressed
<NCommander> ccheney: ping, we have a revised ARM enablement patch. Can I tempt you to replace the one in ooo-build :-)?
<Keybuk> it helps that 0x4B is "K" -> so 4B3A is "K three A" which kinda rhymes
<Keybuk> 0x56 is "V" :)
<Keybuk> I was very briefly amused by the kernel folks when I discovered that ioctls kinda matched the first letter of the ioctl constant
<Keybuk> so ok
<Keybuk> this is confusing
<Keybuk> without kdm, everything works
<Keybuk> plymouth quit restores VT7 back to text mode
<Keybuk> and switches the VT back to VT1
<Keybuk> this is the *same* plymouth quit that's run "on starting kdm"
<Keybuk> but you don't see that with kdm enabled
<Keybuk> you get stuck on VT7, which is still in graphics mode, which still has the plymouth output on it
<Keybuk> I wondered whether nouveau might have left that there
<Keybuk> your Alt+F7 proved it isn't
<Keybuk> so I wondered whether nouveau, when you set to KD_GRAPHICS, restores what ever was graphical before
<Keybuk> it was a possibility given KMS + GEM (which I've never seen)
<Keybuk> those ioctls you did proved that wasn't true
<Keybuk> your system wasn't hung
<Keybuk> it was just in graphics mode ;)
<Keybuk> the second set put it back to KD_TEXT
<Keybuk> so
<Keybuk> theory?
<Keybuk> X is getting started before plymouth has quit?
<Keybuk> no idea how that could happen
<qense> I've got a patch ready for AppInd integration for Banshee. I have submitted the same patch upstream but it's not sure if it will make it into 1.6.0. Do you think it's worth the trouble to get the patch into our banshee package? It would allow us to expose it to some testing before the final release.
<pitti> Keybuk: "on starting kdm", does that mean "before kdm daemon is even started"?
<pitti> or "while kdm is starting"?
<pitti> i. e. do these two run in parallel?
<pitti> if so, would a sleep 5 right before launching kdm (in the upstart job) help to check this theory?
<Keybuk> pitti: before
<Keybuk> and wait
<pitti> ok, so that's not it then
<Keybuk> a sleep 5 would be an interesting test
<Keybuk> please do try it
<Riddell> k
<ccheney> NCommander: sure, url?
<pitti> Riddell: before you reboot, can you please remove /var/log/Xorg.*, so that after boot we can be sure that if we have two Xorg logs, we really had two X servers starting up?
 * ccheney bbia 30m, lunch
<pitti> it looks like the first one dies on that -EINTR, then failsafe kicks in, and doesn't work
<NCommander> ccheney: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/395620/
<Keybuk> it's strange to me though
<Keybuk> because ioctl 0x5607, 0x07 *is* VT_WAITACTIVE
<Keybuk> and riddell's python didn't get -EINTR :p
<ccheney> NCommander: ok will commit it after lunch
<Riddell> added sleep at the start of the script in /etc/init/kdm.conf and no change, plymouth splash gets to 5 orange dots and stays there
<pitti> Keybuk: it's X which gets the signal, not kdm
<pitti> (and dies)
<Riddell> I have both Xorg.0.log and Xorg.failsafe.log
<pitti> Riddell: Xorg.0.log has the EINTR again?
<Keybuk> interesting
<Riddell> pitti: it has xf86OpenConsole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed: Interrupted system call
<Keybuk> could you add a sleep 5 to plymouth.conf at the bottom of the pre-stop script
<pitti> ok, that's consistent then
<pitti> Riddell: just for testing I'll monkey-patch Xorg to retry on EINTR (which is the usual approach on that error code)
<Keybuk> pitti: I want to know what signal it's getting interrupted by
<Keybuk> could we attach gdb to X ? :p
<pitti> strace perhaps
<tseliot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing
<Riddell> adding sleep 5 below exec plymouth in plymouth.conf makes no change, 5 orange dots frozen quite still
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> after that sleep 5 can you add
<Keybuk> actually sod it
<Keybuk> that's just weird in of itself
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> before and after the sleep 5 in plymouth pre-stop
<Keybuk> touch /var/run/plymouth-pre-stop-before
<Keybuk> touch /var/run/plymouth-pre-stop-after
<Keybuk> (ie. one before, one after)
<Keybuk> then do the same for kdm
<Keybuk> touch /var/run/kdm-start-before
<Keybuk> touch /var/run/kdm-start-after
<Keybuk> either side of the sleep 5
<Keybuk> then reboot
<Keybuk> ssh in
<Keybuk> and stat those four files and stick in pastebin
<Riddell> ok
<Keybuk> (obviously ssh in to get the stat)
<Riddell> Keybuk: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/rdw9ern0
<seb128> bbl
<NCommander> ccheney: figure you also might want to know that the latest ooo-build builds fine on lucid with our current config options (at leas ton ARM)
<Keybuk> Riddell: so the plymouth ones aren't being run?!
<ccheney> NCommander: ok
<Riddell> Keybuk: seems so
<Keybuk> weird
<Keybuk> can you add to plymouth.conf:   post-stop exec touch /var/run/plymouth-stopped
<pitti> Riddell, Keybuk: https://edge.launchpad.net/~pitti/+archive/ppa now has an xserver which retries that ioctl on -EINTR; might be worth a try? (it won't tell us yet which signal it gets, that should be done with strace)
<ccheney> NCommander: is the patch name still proper? branch_directly_to_cpp_vtable_call_on_arm
<NCommander> ccheney: yes, its just revised code that is more stable; the old patch under some cirmstances will corrupt the stack :-/
<Keybuk> pitti: it's ok
<Keybuk> X is correct, it probably should not retry that
<Keybuk> a signal during that signal is a bad thing
<Keybuk> well
<Keybuk> actually arguably it's not very robust :p
<Keybuk> it shoudl recover
<pitti> well, like the sleep statements it's another thing to test
<Keybuk> but the bug here is not an X one necessarily
<pitti> not necessarily a final fix
<Keybuk> yeah, I'd like to continue down one line of testing at a time though ;)
<pitti> but the problem certainly doesn't get easier with two X servers starting in a row
<pitti> Keybuk: sure
<ccheney> NCommander: oh ok
<pitti> Keybuk: just wanted to mention it, I have a meeting in 15 mins and need to grab a quick bite before
<Riddell> Keybuk: that stuff I should add to plymouth.conf is all on one line ?
<pitti> Keybuk: and to get a feeling that I contributed a least a tiny bit to the debugging :)
<Keybuk> Riddell: yeah all on one line outside of the script blocks
<Riddell> Keybuk: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/GjksHanj
<didrocks> pitti: hey o/ the WI wasn't close as it should, changing that now. The other one (forbidding for setting encrypted home user as autologin) should be quickly done, can have a try for next Friday but for beta 2, it's ok :)
<Keybuk> Riddell: ok, that's quite interesting
<Keybuk> Riddell: could you change the touch to "env > "
<Keybuk> ie. dump environment to the plymouth-stopped file
<Keybuk> reboot
<Keybuk> and cat the file rather than stat it
 * Keybuk wonders whether it's a bug that your sleep 5 only slept for 4.46s
<pitti> didrocks: thanks
 * vuntz wonders whether he should repeat what didrocks told him today or not...
<seb128> hey didrocks vuntz
<seb128> vuntz, repeat!
<didrocks> hey seb128, pitti :-)
<didrocks> vuntz: ahah ;)
<ccheney> NCommander: i think the info in issue 105359 needs to be updated by i might be wrong
<Riddell> Keybuk: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/R0fRKGp5
<seb128> how are the linux solutions this year?
<NCommander> ccheney: in the tracker?
<NCommander> (OOo bug tracker?)
<ccheney> NCommander: yea
<Keybuk> Riddell: and definitely nothing in /var/run to do with plymouth?
<ccheney> NCommander: lool wrote on it yesterday but no mention of this new patch on it yet
<Riddell> Keybuk: only plymouth-stopped
<didrocks> seb128: fine, lot of people coming (even if vuntz is there). Good cheese and wine tonight ;-)
<vuntz> seb128: he told bad things
<Riddell> no sign of /var/run/plymouth-pre-stop-before
<didrocks> seb128: but bad network, as every year :-)
<Keybuk> Riddell: this vexes me
<Keybuk> I am very vexed
<Keybuk> could you pastebin the kdm.conf as well, just so my eyes and brain match?
<didrocks> vuntz: nobody will trust you anyway :p
<seb128> didrocks, ah, food and drinks, I see what you do all day ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: only this evening, then, we was flushed out by the security :-)
<Riddell> Keybuk: kdm.conf http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/7v7Pnc9c
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> and the plymouth.conf - could you pastebin that too?
<Riddell> Keybuk: plymouth.conf http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/5ZQQjvk3
<Keybuk> oh
<Keybuk> duh
<Keybuk> "exec plymouth quit" -> that should be just "plymouth quit"
<Keybuk> sorry
<Keybuk> could you try that, then ls -l the /var/run bits for kdm and plymouth - along with the cat of the other file
<ccheney> NCommander: i got it checked into the 3-2 branch, just trying to find out how to pull a git commit into head, someone else managed to do it without it being another commit
<NCommander> ccheney: no idea :-/
<ccheney> NCommander: rene might know how to do it if so he'll probably fix it by tomorrow
<ccheney> NCommander: i asked on the ooo-build channel but no response yet
<Riddell> Keybuk: umm, my /etc/init/plymouth.conf seems to have emptied itself
<Keybuk> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/5ZQQjvk3
<Keybuk> :p
<Keybuk> fortunately you put it on the internets
 * Riddell installs emacs, enough of this nano toy
<Riddell> Keybuk: well KDM starts, no sign of /var/run/plymouth-*  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/b8zCTcpd
<Keybuk> did you modify plymouth.conf ?
<Keybuk> to remove the "exec" before plymouth quit ?
<Riddell> yes
<Keybuk> can you pastebin your plymouth.conf again
<Riddell> plymouth.conf http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/HrgdXq67
<Riddell> I don't see any splash on start now
<Keybuk> sorry
<Keybuk> just to confirm
<Keybuk> you didn't paste the jr@lichts:~>cat /etc/init/plymouth.conf bit
<Keybuk> into your plymouth.conf
<Keybuk> ? :p
<Riddell> Keybuk: no I didn't
<Keybuk> Riddell: edit the file, save it, check syslog
<Riddell> Keybuk: I added a new line in /etc/init/plymouth.conf and saved it, syslog has some stuff about [drm] nouveau setting dpms mode
<Keybuk> no parse errors from init then?
<Riddell> no
<Keybuk> huh
<Keybuk> it was working fine until the file vanished
<Keybuk> :-/
<Keybuk> I'm 100% sure I know what's wrong
<Keybuk> I just want to do this test to prove it
<Keybuk> ah
<Keybuk> did any of the other plymouth files empty themselves? :p
<Keybuk> like plymouth-splash.conf ?
<Riddell> no they all have non-zero size
<Keybuk> meh
<Keybuk> rebooting doesn't show the splash at all?
<Riddell> nope
<Keybuk> ok, I guess we give up then
<Keybuk> file permissions? directory permissions?
<Keybuk> Riddell: in other news, my Fedora spies tell me they've patched kdm to do almost the same thing as gdm ;)
<Riddell> I looked at their packaging today and the patch hadn't changed from the one we stole from them months ago
<Keybuk> it might be in cvs somewhere?
<Keybuk> but yeah
<Riddell> http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc/rpms/kdebase-workspace/devel/kdebase-workspace-4.3.4-kdm_plymouth.patch?revision=1.3&view=markup
<Keybuk> I don't know how plymouth has broken for you since you emptied the file
<Riddell> Keybuk: /etc/init is 755, /etc/init/* are all 644, all root owned
<pitti> Riddell: I still feel this patch is a no-op, though
<Riddell> pitti: yes I agree
<Keybuk> pitti: nah, I bet your patch fixes it now
<Keybuk> now I understand what's happening
<Keybuk> the only thing I couldn't see was why those files weren't appearing from pre-stop
<Keybuk> and that was because the line before was "exec ..." :p
<pitti> ah, heh
<pitti> Keybuk: so you know why X gets an unexpected signal now?
<Keybuk> well
<Keybuk> I know the state of the machine when X starts
<Keybuk> the current VT is VT7
<Keybuk> that VT is in KD_GRAPHICS mode
<Keybuk> I don't know how X is started, but however it is, it clearly isn't happy about that
<tseliot> Keybuk: but shouldn't it be in text mode before we start X?
<tseliot> and I can fix how X is started
<Riddell> kenvandine, chrisccoulson: are either of you doing kubuntu test installs?
<Keybuk> tseliot: no, that's what --retain-splash is all about
<Keybuk> --retain-splash means "leave the console in a bad state"
<tseliot> hehe
<tseliot> Keybuk: I'll try to reproduce the gdm behaviour in kdm if I can, so that we can use deactivate instead (after the beta)
<kenvandine> Riddell, i have dug up a netbook i can test on
<kenvandine> Riddell, found any specific fixes i should test?
<Riddell> kenvandine: no but it would be good to have someone else that has the issue should we ever come across a fix
<kenvandine> ok, i'll reproduce now
<Keybuk> Riddell: it would be nice if you could get back into a state where plymouth at least apparently works
<Keybuk> until it kills kdm
<Keybuk> since I can't get this nvidia machine to accept KMS
<Riddell> Keybuk: I purged and reinstalled plymouth, it now starts and freezes with 5 orange dots
<Keybuk> ok, sweet
<Keybuk> so can you try something for me
<Keybuk> modify plymouth.conf
<Keybuk> scroll down to the pre-stop bit
<Keybuk> and comment out the line about retaining splash with kdm
<Riddell> comment is a hash presumably?
<tseliot> yep
<Keybuk> yes
<Keybuk> that's shell in there
<Riddell> Keybuk: plymouth drops to a terminal, a few seconds later KDM starts
<Keybuk> and KDM starts normally
<Riddell> Keybuk: yes
<Keybuk> hurrah
<Keybuk> the universe is as it should be ... I am right
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> put that line back
<Keybuk> and try pitti's patched X server
<tseliot> lol
<Riddell> ran  sudo apt-get install xserver-common xserver-xorg-core  and rebooted
<Riddell> plymouth freezes at 5 orange dots
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> and I guess X is still getting -EINTR ?
<pitti> Riddell: what does Xorg.0.log say now?
<Keybuk> is it looping continually getting -EINTR?
<pitti> or .old (if it's running failsafe now, which ps aux|grep X should tell)
<Riddell> Xorg.0.log http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/i3qwjV4m
<Riddell> jr@lichts:/var/log>ps aux|grep X
<Riddell> jr        1154  0.0  0.0   7544   884 pts/0    S+   21:08   0:00 grep X
<Riddell> no X running?
<pitti> o_O
<pitti> hm, I was just going to ask for an strace to check whether it gets EINTR in a loop
<pitti> I didn't test that X server with an EINTR, I just booted it here to see that it still works on a "normal" system
<Keybuk> ohhhhhh
<Keybuk> I just worked this out
<Keybuk> of course it gets -EINTR
<Keybuk> the next one will fail EINVAL or something
<Keybuk> and then X will give up and exit
<Keybuk> Riddell: you know how gdm has a patch pitti wrote so that the first X server is always on vt7, even when plymouth isn't running
<Keybuk> you don't have one of those patches, do you? :p
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> we don't
<Keybuk> you always let X pick whatever VT it likes <g>
<Keybuk> so you have lots of bugs
<Keybuk> you have the "X picked VT1 because getty wasn't using it yet" bug
<Keybuk> and, right now
<Keybuk> you have "X picked VT8 but can't switch to it, because plymouth set VT7 up for X to takeover, so VT switches aren't allowed right now"
<mvo> ccheney: hello, re #516727 -- debian fixed this in their packages, can you please import the fix and upload a new version?
<mvo> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=570361
<ubottu> Debian bug 570361 in openoffice.org-filter-binfilter "aptitude refuses upgrade from 3.1.1-15 to 3.2.0-1" [Serious,Fixed]
<mvo> fix is in 1:3.2.0-2
<mvo> (and why do I have to find out about this fix?)
<tseliot> Keybuk, Riddell: right, that's a patch that I wanted to port to kdm too
<Keybuk> NOT A PLYMOUTH BUG
 * Keybuk dances around the house singing
<tseliot> in fedora they always use tty1
<tseliot> hehe
<Keybuk> tseliot: in Fedora they kill babies and eat them too
<tseliot> hehe
<mvo> ccheney: fixed in debian almost 3 weeks ago
<tseliot> Riddell: so you have a temporary workaround, right?
<Riddell> not as far as I know
<Riddell> although commenting out the --retain-splash line seemed to help
<tseliot> Keybuk: can't we detect kdm and skip that ^^ ?
<Keybuk> tseliot: sure
<Riddell> it's only set for KDM :)
<Keybuk> but there's a far more serious kdm bug here
<Keybuk> you can't just pick the first active VT like that
<Keybuk> that'll be vt1 in half the cases
<Keybuk> and then kdm will run on the same tty as getty
<Keybuk> and they'll steal keypresses from each other
<Keybuk> and then getty will get bored, respawn
<Keybuk> and X will die
<Keybuk> there'll be a funeral and everything
<Keybuk> so
<Keybuk> it's a bit of luck we didn't go with the "don't seed plymouth" option :p
<Keybuk> plymouth was the only thing protecting you from that bug
<tseliot> heh, nice
<chrisccoulson> hi Riddell, sorry, i went for dinner
<chrisccoulson> do you still need me to do a test install?
<tseliot> Keybuk: as the nth workaround we can just hardcode tty7 in kdm until the proper fix is in place
<Keybuk> tseliot: that breaks multi-user switching
<Riddell> chrisccoulson: yes it would be good if you could
<pitti> tseliot: that's pretty much what http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-desktop/gdm/ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/debian/patches/05_initial_server_on_vt7.patch does
<pitti> it's the worst patch evar
<pitti> but until today I haven't figured out/got told a better way to do it :(
<tseliot> pitti: yes, that's exactly what I had in mind. I remembered that piece of code
<rickspencer3> seb128, I have your query in bughugger right now
<rickspencer3> do you want me to paste the moin somewhere for you or something>
<rickspencer3> ?
<seb128> rickspencer3, excellent, I was about to reboot to try something but I'm back in 2 minutes and then yes
<seb128> brb
<rickspencer3> ok
<tseliot> Keybuk, Riddell: would something like that be acceptable for beta1? (please say yes)
<rickspencer3> we have 80 Lucid bugs it looks like
<Riddell> tseliot: sorry like what?
<Keybuk> tseliot: something like the initial_server_on_vt7 patch?
<tseliot> Riddell: like the patch that pitti mentioned
<tseliot> Keybuk: yep
<Riddell> tseliot: yeah if there's a kind and clever soul who can code it in time
 * pitti downloads kdm code and has a look
<Keybuk> tseliot: that would be very nice indeed
<Keybuk> kdm needs that patch anyway
<pitti> urgh, it's in kdebase-workspace
<tseliot> Riddell: yes, I'll try. Otherwise (if I can't code it in time) we can just ship the workaround in the upstart script and keep our fingers crossed
<shtylman_> pitti: yes.. indeed ... enjoy :)
<Riddell> tseliot: which workaround in the upstart script?
<tseliot> Riddell: commenting out the --retain-splash thing when using kdm
<Riddell> right
<tseliot> and joining the X funeral every once in a while as a side effect ;)
<shtylman_> Riddell: tseliot: I was under the impression that the kdmrc file can tell kdm which vt to use?
<pitti> so, I think buildling kdebase-workspace will take some two hours on my box
<shtylman_> pitti: you can build just a part of it
<tseliot> icore7 FTW
<shtylman_> pitti: specifically kdm
<pitti> shtylman_: oh, any tricks/
<pitti> ?
<pitti> that would be very helpful indeed
<shtylman_> pitti: yea... use cmake directly
<shtylman_> now if you want to make the deb... thats another story
<shtylman_> but for plain building.. you can most certainly build only the part you need
<pitti> shtylman_: as long as I can run it from the build tree, I don't care about a .deb
<shtylman_> pitti: yea.. then you are good
<shtylman_> use cmake to make the initial build tree
<seb128> re
<shtylman_> but stop it before it starts building
<pitti> apt is almost done with installing the gazillion build deps
<shtylman_> and then just change to the kdm directory (in the build tree) and do make there
<shtylman_> it will handle the rest
<seb128> ups, still buggy, brb
<pitti> shtylman_: how do I invoke that?
<TheMuso> Good morning.
<Riddell> pitti: you can run debuild then control-C once the cmake configuration is done
<pitti> ah, ok
<shtylman_> pitti: best bet.. once you have the source... make a directory (i usually call it build) and then cd to that and run: cmake <path to source>
<Riddell> then cd obj-<tab>/kdm; make
<shtylman_> pitti: or that :)
<seb128> re
<seb128> rickspencer3, ok, I'm back, sorry about that
<rickspencer3> seb128, no problems
<rickspencer3> seb128, do you want to try it with bughugger yourself first?
<seb128> rickspencer3, sure
<rickspencer3> seb128, when it in inevitably crashes or is too confusing, let me know, and I'll paste you the data somehere :/
<shtylman_> pitti: let me know how that goes ... I can try testing it tonight on my laptop
<seb128> ok, I'm waiting for it to unfreeze from the launchpad handshake right now ;-)
<seb128> seems stucked...
 * tseliot -> off for the night
<seb128> oh, slangasek there ;-)
<slangasek> pitti: Riddell tells me you're stuck porting the vt7 patch to kdm?  is that going to get done today?
<pitti> slangasek: I'm on it right now
<pitti> I'm currently finding my way in the kdm source to see where it starts the server
<seb128> rickspencer3, "retrieving release targetted bug_tasks for canonical-desktop-team in lucid", how long does that usually takes?
<slangasek> pitti: kdm/backend/server.c :)
<pitti> ah, thanks
<seb128> rickspencer3, unping, it moved tp retrieving other things
<seb128> I'm away for a shower while it's working
<rickspencer3> seb128, nooo
<rickspencer3> use the json search
<rickspencer3> it will literally take hours to search that way
<rickspencer3> I mean the way you are doing it
<seb128> rickspencer3, I've no clue what json is or how to use that...
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> go search->json searches
<rickspencer3> click on desktop team assigned
<rickspencer3> then click on the run button above
<rickspencer3> this will slurp in the cached results from bdmurray's cron job
<seb128> rickspencer3, ooooh
<seb128> rickspencer3, ok, I though json would require me to write a json file
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<seb128> ok, now it makes sense
<rickspencer3> sorry seb128, not an inutitive UI
<rickspencer3> at least there is no help file to ensure that no else can use it easier
<seb128> that's ok
<seb128> lol
<rickspencer3> this keeps bug reports rather to a trickle
<slangasek> pitti: so I'm going to afk now for a bit, since I expect I'm going to be working late into the evening shepherding this through; if you get to a point where you need to drop it and you don't find me on IRC, feel free to call me and I'll take it from there as needed
<pitti> slangasek: ok, will do
<seb128> robert_ancell, hye
<seb128> hey
<robert_ancell> seb128, hello
<seb128> rickspencer3, ok, the UI sucks but otherwise bughugger is quite handy ;-)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> seb128, patches welcome
 * rickspencer3 adds seb128 to bughuggers team
<seb128> lol
<robert_ancell> and assigns him all the bugs
<Keybuk> yes, because what we really need is for seb128 to burn out ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, you wait to be back there!
<pitti> Keybuk, Riddell: sorry, what was the reason again why kdm sends the first X to vt8?
<pitti> i. e. should we respect that, or force to vt7 on first start?
<Keybuk> pitti: first unallocated vt
<Keybuk> should be forced to vt7, like gdm is
<Keybuk> (for the first server)
<pitti> Keybuk: no, I mean kdm launches X with an explicit "vt8"
<pitti> gdm doesn't do that (upstream)
<Keybuk> oh wow
<Keybuk> no idea on that one
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, RAOF, robert_ancell, bryceh ... Eastern Edition?
<Keybuk> Riddell: ?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: sure lets go
 * bryceh waves
 * RAOF was born ready!
<pitti> Keybuk: ok, I thought it was discussed and I missed it; nevermind
<Riddell> I don't know anything about an explicit "vt8", it starts on vt 7 pre-lucid
<Keybuk> pitti: I had assumed that X was just picking the first unusued
<Keybuk> not that kdm has an explicit vt8
<rickspencer3> pitti, Riddell, Keybuk typically at this time we rehash the team meeting for our friends in Sydney and such
<rickspencer3> so please excuse us while we flood the channel ;)
<pitti> rickspencer3: sorry, will STFU
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, robert_ancell, RAOF, bryceh the minutes are here:
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-03-16
<rickspencer3> pitti, not at all, I didn't mean it that way
<rickspencer3> we don't talk too much, so carry on
<rickspencer3> ;)
<robert_ancell> hehe, didrocks is having fun with seteuid now :)
 * TheMuso reads through.
 * bryceh caught backlog earlier
<didrocks> robert_ancell: "fun" wasn't really the exact word TBH. There is a bug there and I strike on it yesterday for two hours before seb128 told "did you check that seteuid is working?" :)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, :)  I'm always suprised how complex low level unix stuff is when you actually try and use it
<didrocks> robert_ancell: right, and there is a bug there, but yesterday, it was 11 PM and I was tied to not have think the issue came from there (I was more blaming the gconftool-2 side :))
<didrocks> as I'm at a French Linux event on the canonical booth those 3 days, I don't really have the time to check that. I'll see on Friday if nobody's touch it :)
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, robert_ancell, RAOF, let me know when you're done looking over the minutes
 * TheMuso is done.
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, done
<pochu> mvo: heya, are you aware of any application using VteReaper from python-vte, other than gdebi?
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Done.
<rickspencer3> alright
<rickspencer3> I guess we'll touch on some highlights
<rickspencer3> looks like the GDM sound patch thingy is underway
<rickspencer3> and there's a bit to discuss later about top bugs
<rickspencer3> in the partner update there was generally agreement that the Dx team was delivering good stuff, and the weekly releases are quite useful
<rickspencer3> should extend that to OLS next release
<mvo> pochu: no, I *think* nowdays everything is provided by vte, in the past IIRC the exit-status was missing from python-vtw without the reaper
<mvo> pochu: but somone will have to verify
<pitti> Keybuk, slangasek, Riddell: ok, seems it's working in my local build tree now; I get the first X to vt7, and subsequent X to vt8 (kdm is pretty insistant on the latter)
<Riddell> pitti: cool
<rickspencer3> I propose we skip discussing the Kubuntu/KDM bug as it is being worked on in parallel
<RAOF> :)
<TheMuso> sounds good
<pitti> Riddell: are you on amd64 or i386?
<rickspencer3> work items
<pitti> Riddell: -> #u-devel
<rickspencer3> pitti, sorry to keep interupting you guys
<rickspencer3> we'll be done in like 2 minutes
<rickspencer3> so we're pretty much done our work items
<rickspencer3> please look and see if you have any left TODO
<rickspencer3> and if so, ensure they are done by the scheduled milestone
<rickspencer3> lastly, "Top Bugs"
<bryceh> rickspencer3, is the multitouch wi's included in that list?
<rickspencer3> bryceh, hmmm
<bryceh> or are we handling it separately completely
<rickspencer3> prolly should be
<rickspencer3> but it should be targetted to beta 2
 * bryceh nods
<baptistemm_> hi there, if someone could sponsor bug 539914 it fixes corruption issue when sending files to devices
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539914 in obexd "Update to version 0.22" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539914
<rickspencer3> so, top bugs
<rickspencer3> seb128 put quite some work into finding important and actionable issues
<rickspencer3> though not release blockers, please pick them off and drive this list to zero
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> that's it
<seb128> baptistemm_, there is a meeting right now but please subscribe ubuntu-sponsors so it's in the queue for after beta freeze later
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, any audio status?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Nothing big change wise since last week, just bug fixing and triaging.
<rickspencer3> good to hear
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, robert_ancell, RAOF, bryceh any questions or other business?
<TheMuso> nope
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, no
<RAOF> No.
<rickspencer3> bryceh, next week is there some way we could check in on the status of your xorg quality project?
<rickspencer3> not sure how you would report on that
<rickspencer3> maybe just some impressions in next weak's Eastern edition
<ccheney> mvo: ok, will apply the workaround as well with my next upload, it seems in the bug report relating to his change that it can still leave OOo in a broken state but that apparently it couldn't be fixed in aptitude
<bryceh> rickspencer3, sure
<rickspencer3> thanks bryceh
<bryceh> rickspencer3, do you mean quality of X, or status of tools for measuring quality of X?
<ccheney> mvo: though he was talking to himself in the comment from some other post that isn't in the comments so not sure what he was talking about exactly
<rickspencer3> bryceh, I mean quality of x
<bryceh> ok
<rickspencer3> the thing you are doing with RAOF and jpeterson and tseliot, etc..
<rickspencer3> started in #ubuntu-x
<bryceh> right
<rickspencer3> I think it will be interesting to people, especially if you escape the mythical man month
<bryceh> we had a good meeting today, and have a plan.  I'll summarize how we're doing next week.
<rickspencer3> thanks bryceh
<mvo> ccheney: ok, thanks. I will add a workaround in u-m for beta-1 so that we do not get too many bugreport
<rickspencer3> do you feel that you have the people power to do the right things now?
<bryceh> I hope so
<bryceh> RAOF took on a pretty large chunk of it
<bryceh> and hopefully jpeterson can offload his other tasks sufficiently
<baptistemm_> g'dnight
<RAOF> We'll see how that goes :)
<bryceh> I can now easily measure # of bugs, % uploaded, and so on so we can measure this side pretty well
<bryceh> rickspencer3, the question will be if we can get bugs closed
<bryceh> we've got some intel freezes I'm curious about, and various people reporting kms trouble on nouveau
<bryceh> no surprise there; we knew there'd be lots of regressions on nouveau
<rickspencer3> bryceh, well ... I wouldn't want you to spend a ton of time measuring bugs instead of getting them fixed or fixing them, so just impression is fine
<bryceh> so just need to get a good stabilization effort moving on that.  raof has a good plan
<RAOF> What's been surprising to me is how *few* regressions we've had reported.
<rickspencer3> bryceh, there's a fall back position for folks if nouveau doesn't it for them, right?
<bryceh> RAOF, yeah, people reluctant to actually file bug reports.  odd
<bryceh> rickspencer3, blacklisting can be done but it's a really broad brush
<bryceh> rickspencer3, the trouble is this
<rickspencer3> I guess I meant they can just switch to -nv or something, right?
<bryceh> with UMS we had developed a pretty good set of techniques for debugging X problems
<bryceh> we had quirks, lots of docs on wiki.ubuntu.com/X, and tools
<bryceh> a lot of this stuff is no longer viable for doing debugging with kms
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Passing nomodeset=1 to the kernel will disable kms, which will disable nouveau, which will get you one of {nv, vesa}.
<bryceh> some is obsolete, some we just don't have the hooks from the kernel to get the info out or put in stuff to test
<bryceh> so this all makes debugging the remaining issues a bit of a tough nut to crack
<rickspencer3> bryceh, right
<bryceh> but hopefully sending bugs upstream for them to look at will still be a viable tactic
<rickspencer3> we'll have to start over with debugging, I guess
<bryceh> also the kernel team might be able to lend a hand
<bryceh> I will draft up some of my thoughts and email the kernel and x team
<bryceh> ultimately I think we need some kernel code written to give better debugging abilities
<bryceh> not sure if I answered the question or just frightened everyone away ;-)
<rickspencer3> sorry
<rickspencer3> lots of questions all over
<rickspencer3> bryceh, right, we should look at the intel crash handler work and use that as a model
<rickspencer3> imho
<pochu> mvo: hmm, I'm not sure I get you. gdebi is still using the VteReaper bindings
<rickspencer3> where h = "not humble at all"
<pochu> mvo: do you mean vte has other functionality to stop using it?
<RAOF> It should be possible to get some similar info out of nouveau, but that'll require upstream code.
<didrocks> well, time to go to bed :-)
<mvo> pochu: yes, its still using the reaper bindings, but I think nowdays it could stop using them because vte got the needed features. I'm not 100% positive though
<didrocks> have a good day/evening/night everyone!
<RAOF> didrocks: Goodnight!
<didrocks> (not sure to be online tomorrow evening as I'll eat some dinner with evil GNOME devs like vuntz ;))
<pochu> mvo: ah ok
<RAOF> didrocks: Have fun!
<didrocks> thanks RAOF
<pochu> mvo: nothing apart from gdebi that you're aware of then?
<Riddell> didrocks: give agateau a hug if you see him at the event
<mvo> pochu: no
<Riddell> rickspencer3: I don't believe I've been introduced to RAOF, could you do so? :)
<rickspencer3> hell yeah
<rickspencer3> RAOF, meet Riddell
<rickspencer3> Riddell, RAOF
 * Riddell shakes RAOF by the hand
<rickspencer3> RAOF, Riddell is the guy who keeps the Kubuntu plane flying each release
<RAOF> Yeah; I've picked up as much :)
<rickspencer3> he basically does for Kubuntu what the other 10 of us do for Ubuntu
<rickspencer3> ;)
<RAOF> Riddell: Hi!
<Nafai> Riddell is teh awesome. :)
<rickspencer3> Riddell, RAOF is one of the UNE guys
<bryceh> *cough* X
<rickspencer3> so he'll be 50% UNE, and 50% other stuff, I'm hoping mostly x
 * rickspencer3 kicks bryceh under the table
<RAOF> Yeah.  There's a fair whack of X in there :)
<rickspencer3> but for 10.10, RAOF will be virtual bryceh
<Riddell> oh aye, we do UNE now in this team
<Riddell> RAOF: are you new to canonical or did you move from another team?
<rickspencer3> Riddell, YES!
<rickspencer3> weren't you at the distro sprint?
<RAOF> New to Canonical, although I've been around Ubuntu quite some time.
<rickspencer3> Riddell, oops, I see now you weren't asking a question, silly me
<Riddell> RAOF: do you code UNE or get code from DX/UX/whatever they're called and make sure it works?
<RAOF> A bit of both.
<RAOF> What I've done so far has just been some bugfixes merged in to the netbook-launcher.
<RAOF> Mostly it should come in from Dx/Ux
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: gconf support in transmission is only so it can register itself as a default handler for meta: links (sorry for missing your question completely, don't know if that's still a question). I'm pretty sure that doing it this way isn't the right way and I was going to investigate it because debian builds with both libraries disabled. charles is against storing configuration in gconf
<kklimonda> because at the moment the same settings.json can be used by all Transmission clients.
<Riddell> rickspencer3: is Nafai someone I should get to know too?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, gconf is very desktop specific
 * pitti waves good night
<rickspencer3> Riddell, sure
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, i will review the changes then and make sure they're ok to upload
<rickspencer3> night pitti
<chrisccoulson> but not tonight ;)
<rickspencer3> Riddell, Nafai is working on Indicators for Dx
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: sure, no problem :)
<rickspencer3> Riddell, Nafai is current contracting
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: transmission isn't going to use gsettings either because daemon is aiming for small, embedded devices.
<vuntz> didrocks: it's on thursday, not tomorrow ;-)
<Riddell> pleased to meet you Nafai
<Nafai> Nice to meet you too
<robert_ancell> RAOF, TheMuso, lunch on Friday?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Sounds good to me.
<chrisccoulson> meh, there's nobody around here for me to have lunch with :p
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Sounds good.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how far are you from London?
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, be careful what you wish for
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - quite far (about 2.5 hours drive)
<seb128> yeah, too far for a lunch ;-)
<seb128> but okish for one or two work day if you ever visit the office
<Riddell> chrisccoulson, kenvandine: either of you get Kubuntu installed?
<chrisccoulson> Riddell, i've got it installed in kvm at the moment, although it's going a bit slow
<chrisccoulson> (my laptop is grinding to a halt in general at the moment though)
<kenvandine> Riddell, yup, just came back to it and rebooted
<kenvandine> lets see if it boots :)
<kenvandine> Riddell, booted fine... and i don't think i even saw plymouth
<kenvandine> this is on a netbook with intel graphics
<kenvandine> Riddell, logged in and looks very shiny
<kenvandine> Riddell, so i can't repro your bug here
<Keybuk> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/~scott/+archive/ppa
<Riddell> kenvandine: oh well thanks for trying
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-03-17
<Riddell> Keybuk: that does the job
<Riddell> Keybuk: if you upload it I can accept it
<Keybuk> still testing
<Keybuk> (and running out of desk space)
<kenvandine> Riddell, i think i'll leave kibuntu on this netbook for a bit
<kenvandine> :)
<Riddell> score!
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, look away from the bling
<chrisccoulson> the bling looks quite nice
<chrisccoulson> but running it in kvm is painful :-/
<hernejj> I'm looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/540006  and I'm wondering if I can bother an idle desktop team member to look it over really quick :) I think it should be assigned to the desktop team but I'd like confirmation first.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 540006 in gnome-panel "bottom panel appears to have double column" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tseliot> Keybuk, Riddell, pitti: what is that makes kdm use vt8 even with pitti's patch?
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> tseliot: it's the activateVT() funtion; it probes everything in serverVTs until it hits an unallocated one
<pitti> tseliot: but with my h4ck patch from last night, the first instance is forced to vt7
<pitti> tseliot: (which works fine, but that patch isn't what we should actually upload; it needs to ask plymouth for the terminal  it should use, etc.)
<pitti> tseliot: btw, I figured out now how to build and run kdm in two minutes (no need to build the entire package)
<pitti> tseliot: so if you need help with that, just ping
<baptistemm> Hello
<tseliot> pitti: do you mean that kdm should see if plymouth is active and start the xserver on the active vt? Or is it something else?
<tseliot> also, instructions on how to builr kdm in 2 minutes would be more than welcome ;)
<pitti> tseliot: yes, with the algorithm that Keybuk said yesterday afternoon here
<pitti> tseliot: so, start building the package until it's done with cmake and starts compiling; then ^C
<pitti> tseliot: then hack code, make -C obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/kdm && sudo cp obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/kdm/kdm/backend/kdm /usr/bin/kdm && sudo kdm -nodaemon
<pitti> tseliot: for some weird reason kdm doesn't start right out of the build tree, I guess it checks its path somewhere
<pitti> tseliot: obviously the build dir will be named differently on i386, but you get the idea
<tseliot> pitti: I've recently moved to Lucid amd64 (which works much better than i386 here) so it won't really be a problem ;)
<tseliot> that will definitely save me a lot of time
<tseliot> thanks for sharing
<pitti> kdm itself is tiny, builds in a minute or less
<pitti> tseliot: oh, for that you need to have the kdm package actually installed, though
<pitti> tseliot: so that it has all its other files, and you just update /usr/bin/kdm
<tseliot> pitti: yes, sure, I took it for granted
<tseliot> pitti: maybe 27_save_root_window.patch needs to be ported too (to be used with drm renderers i.e. intel, radeon, nouveau)
<pitti> tseliot: yes, for visual bonus
<tseliot> ok
<kklimonda> good morning
<seb128> hey everybody
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> mvo, howdy
<seb128> mvo, how are you?
<mvo> good, thanks
<seb128> mvo, the "add the indicator applet back after upgrade to lucid" doesn't work :-(
<seb128> mvo, I've opened a bug and Cc-ed you on it in case you are interested
<mvo> seb128: ok, what is the bugnumber?
<mvo> seb128: last time it was *fun* because it was crashing deep in gconf IIRC
<seb128> mvo, that's what the Cc was about, you getting email about the bug :p
<seb128> one sec
<seb128> launchpad bug 539969
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539969 in gnome-panel "the indicator applet should be added back on upgrade to lucid" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539969
<seb128> mvo, the issue seems "simpler" in this case
<seb128> mvo, when removing the applet from your config the gconf config is not cleaned
<seb128> so the script still see an indicator-applet
<seb128> but that's config leftover, it's not activated
<seb128> we need better logic to differenciate cruft from active applets
<mvo> seb128: could you attach your gconf panel dump?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, hey
<seb128> pitti, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: I'm okay, I was grateful to get some sleep :)
<pitti> took a while to figure out kdm last night
<seb128> mvo, I will later, I want to do clean testing, ie boot karmic livecd remove the applet and see what the changes are in the config
<seb128> pitti, did that worked in the end?
<pitti> yes
<seb128> pitti, I went to bed around 1:30am and things seemed in shape
<mvo> seb128: ok, I think the fix is straightforward
<seb128> or rather with a plan to get that sorted
<pitti> it's all in lucid and on today's CDs
<seb128> new isos?
<seb128> good
 * seb128 rsync
<pitti> yes, for that and the installer partitioning bug
<seb128> I'm a bit late I've been playing with my dock station
<seb128> and getting xrandr outputs when docked and undocked to see screen states
<pitti> seb128: oh, what did you change?
<seb128> pitti, I'm trying to figure what is to blame for this "screen doesn't get activated on resume"
<seb128> ie, I usually turn the laptop screen off and close lid
<seb128> when docked
<seb128> then suspend
<pitti> same here
<seb128> go somewhere
<seb128> resume the box
<seb128> and get no active screen
<pitti> ah
<pitti> right, I get that, too
<seb128> so I need to enter my password and fn-f7
<seb128> which is annoying
<seb128> I'm trying to figure if that's an xorg or g-s-d bug
<seb128> pitti, btw
<seb128> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=610903
<ubottu> Gnome bug 610903 in general "gdm could set group xkb layout for non-ASCII layouts." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> pitti, ^ could be interesting
<seb128> pitti, somebody was asking for review on #gdm yesterday about this change
<seb128> seems to be around of what we need for the multiple layout issue
<seb128> pitti, http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/X/Reports/desktop-bugs/milestone-bugs.html interesting too
<mvo> seb128:  bug  #539969 should be fixed in the gnome panel bzr now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539969 in gnome-panel "the indicator applet should be added back on upgrade to lucid" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539969
<seb128> mvo, did I tell you how much you rock today? ;-)
<mvo> seb128: not yet :) thanks .)
 * seb128 hugs mvo
 * mvo hugs seb128
<seb128> mvo, can I use a lucid livecd usb key to avoid downloading things during a karmic upgrade?
<seb128> I guess the reply is "no" but still asking ;-)
<mvo> seb128: well, the alternate CD should work flawlessly
<seb128> right, I specified livecd ;-)
<seb128> I will download debs faster than the alternate iso
<seb128> thanks
<mvo> seb128: ideally we should support usb-key too, not sure, you can always just cp to /var/cache/apt/archives
<pitti> seb128: milestone-bugs>  indeed! no assignee there, but a nice list
<bryceh> pitti, *poof* assignee added
<bryceh> pitti, <shift> reload
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> seb128: gdm group layouts> I don't understand this just yet, but it sounds related to similar bugs that we have on our plate indeed
<pitti> bryceh: ... rocking! :)
<seb128> mvo, if you run s-c, click on install, cancel the policykit prompt installing doesn't do anything from then on, known issue? what component would be buggy?
<mvo> seb128: please file against s-c
<seb128> mvo, ok thanks
<mvo> seb128: nothing is happening even inside the details page?
<mvo> seb128: or "just" in the applist (with the instlal button there)?
<seb128> mvo, nothing happening in the details page either
<seb128> mvo, the mouse cursor doesn't even change to an hand when overing the button
<seb128> mvo, uninstall buttons still work
<seb128> until you do the same on one of those
<seb128> then those are broken the same way through s-c
<mvo> hrm, I guess for some reason it does not get the cancel
<seb128> no cursor changing, no uninstall clicking
<mvo> its set to insensitive
<seb128> mvo, it's already reported
<seb128> bug #530393
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530393 in software-center "Install button is disabled when authentication is canceled." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530393
<seb128> mvo, the duplicate from karmic indicates it's also an issue when you install fails on an error
<seb128> ie apt locking issue or download issue
<mvo> seb128: thanks, targeted
<seb128> mvo, thank you
<dpm> hi seb128, the envelope icon on the notification area, is the source package evolution-indicator, or indicator-messages? I'm justr trying to file a bug and I'm a bit confused
<seb128> dpm, what is the bug?
<dpm> seb128, translations for the shortcuts shown there are not loaded. They are only loaded when you start the corresponding app (i.e. only when I start Evolution, the Mail entry gets translated, the same for Empathy with the Chat entry, and the same with Gwibber for the Broadcast entry)
<seb128> open it on indicator-messages I would say
<dpm> ok, thanks
<seb128> ted will reassign if required
<seb128> np!
<dpm> seb128, for indicator-session, is it better to just report it against the source package or shall I also open a task for the upstream project?
<chrisccoulson> excellent, i've got myself a 3G dongle now :)
<seb128> dpm, you can open an upstream task too
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, nice ;-)
<dpm> ok, I'll do that, then
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you today?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, good!
<seb128> you?
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<dpm> np, thank you :)
 * seb128 hates rsync
<seb128> why does it redownload so much for the iso update since yesterday
<seb128> there is almost no change there
<milanbv> seb128: any idea who I should grab to discuss a menu label from indicator-applet?
<seb128> milanbv, ted or mpt
<milanbv> seb128: thanks - I'll wait for them to appear ;-)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: 13-dont-query-notify-caps.patch in gpm - is there an upstream bug for this? should we just commit it?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: (I'm fine with pushing it)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but the credit is your's..
 * mvo is pretty annoyed that for every 2nd bzr branch he now gets a bzr error about different rich-root support
<chrisccoulson> pitti - hi, i just pushed that change actuallyt
<chrisccoulson> i was talking to hughsie on #gnome-hackers about pushing some of our patches
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, got'em; thanks
<chrisccoulson> (sorry, i have to use my other computer to push to git at the moment)
<chrisccoulson> so i miss messages ;)
<framli> Hi all, can I ask for some feedback on a mock-up ?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i've submitted 3 of our patches upstream now. are you working on the gpm package at the moment?
<chrisccoulson> (i was going to update the patch tags with their new status)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: on bug 515465
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515465 in gnome-power-manager "suspends when switching VTs when lid is closed" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515465
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but not on the package, I'm working against upstream git
<pitti> so go ahead and do packaging bzr changes
<chrisccoulson> pitti - cool, thanks. i'll do that now
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've got the visual corruption on my bottom panel this morning as well :-/
<chrisccoulson> http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/Selection_002.png
<seb128> I got it yesterday too
<seb128> not sure how to debug this one
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i think that's the same issue that's causing the nm-applet to not appear
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'm not too sure either
<seb128> it's not new though we had some reports about it in karmic
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it seems to be happening more recently
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - do you know who i can speak to to update the SSH key i submitted when i got my GNOME git account?
<chrisccoulson> i can't find any obvious way to do that
<chrisccoulson> so i can't commit from my laptop at the moment ;)
<seb128> try #sysadmin on irc.gnome.org
<chrisccoulson> cool, i'll do that
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've fixed the keyboard applet upgrade now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh thanks, can you hint svu on #control-center?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you need sponsoring for gnome-applets btw?
<chrisccoulson> no worries :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i can upload gnome-applets
<chrisccoulson> should i do that now or wait until after beta 1?
<seb128> do it now
<seb128> so we don't need to remember uploading it later
<seb128> it will be in the queue and go through on unfreeze
<chrisccoulson> gnome-applets is uploaded now
<seb128> thanks
<mvo> seb128: hi, it looks like we may need a transitional package for gobject-introspection-repository
<seb128> mvo, hey, oh, why?
<mvo> seb128: in one (incomplete) upgrae test its held at the same version. but afaics we replaced it with gir-repository-dev or something
<mvo> seb128: it also looks like some replaces are missing, I add them now (libunique, webkit)
<seb128> mvo, we rather splitted it in a lot of gir-<component>
<mvo> seb128: hm, but it needs to go away, right?
<seb128> mvo, gobject-introspection-repository?
<mvo> yes
<seb128> mvo, yes, it conflicts will all the new binaryes
<seb128> binaries
<seb128> mvo, give me a minute I'm checking that I don't mix gir-reposition and gobject-introspection
<mvo> seb128: sure, its very confusing for me too :)
<seb128> mvo, ok, so that was gir-repository building a monolitic deb
<seb128> debian made a deb by gir now
<seb128> and they all conflicts, replace gobject-introspection-repository
<seb128> or just Conflicts
<mvo> seb128: ok, I will keep a eye open then, maybe it was just a odd effect that it was held back
<seb128> mvo, see gir1.0-gnomekeyring-2.0 for example
<seb128> mvo, well maybe something still depends on it rather than using the gir-*
<seb128> but rdepends lists nothing there
<mvo> seb128: for stuff like libunique-dev where the info traveled from the big repository to libuniqueue-dev we need a "Replaces: gobject-introspection-repository" so that when the package is not yet removed dpkg does not error out
<mvo> seb128: I added that to libunique now - or should that get a new gir1.0-libunique package too?
<seb128> mvo, ack, I know how replaces work
<seb128> mvo, the thing is that those gir have been made different binaries in gir-repository
<mvo> seb128: I know that you know :)
<seb128> but are migrating to proper sources as they should now
<seb128> so maybe we dropped some of those Replaces on the way
<seb128> let me look at what libunique is doing
<mvo> seb128: I uploaded it to the queue already
<seb128> mvo, the issue was the dev having the .gir right?
<seb128> were g-i-d used to have it?
<seb128> where
<mvo> seb128: yes, in debian the replaces was added, but only for gir-repository-dev
<mvo> not gobject-repository-dev
<seb128> ok, makes sense
<seb128> mvo, thanks for spotting that one
<seb128> I will make sure we didn't overlook it for the others
<seb128> like gnome-menus has the same issue I bet
<seb128> webkit got it right
<czajkowski> Aloha
<seb128> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> seb128: ello
<mvo> seb128: yeah, I looked at the repository data and gnome-menus looked like a candidate. will you take care of it
<seb128> mvo, I will
<seb128> mvo, I need to upload gobject-repository too
<seb128> gir-repository rather
<seb128> gir-repository build the same gir that gnome-menus right now...
<seb128> pitti, do you know from where gvfs get the icons to use for media players or mounts?
<seb128> pitti, ok, I've a udisks issue I think, please ping me if you want to look at it ;-)
<seb128> udev has
<seb128> E: DKD_PRESENTATION_ICON_NAME=multimedia-player-apple-ipod-nano-white
<seb128> udisks has
<seb128>   presentation icon:           multimedia-player
<seb128> gvfs has
<seb128>   themed icons:  [drive-removable-media-usb]  [drive-removable-media]  [drive-removable]  [drive]
<seb128> wth?
<seb128> all those for the same device
<seb128> which is an ipod nano device
<pitti> seb128: sorry, was off IRC for gpm debugging
<seb128> pitti, np
<pitti> seb128: so, udisks ships rules to set PRESENTATION_ICON_NAME for certain media players like Apple
<pitti> seb128: and a rule to assign a general icon for any media player known by media-player-info
<pitti> SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ENV{ID_MEDIA_PLAYER}=="?*", ENV{UDISKS_PRESENTATION_ICON_NAME}="multimedia-player"
<pitti> SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="05ac", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1209", ENV{UDISKS_PRESENTATION_ICON_NAME}="multimedia-player-ipod-white"
<pitti> seb128: so, that's how it gets into udev/udisks
<pitti> seb128: gdu/gvfs check that property
<pitti> seb128: the list in gvfs is fallbacks -- if the first (and most specific) one isnt' available, it falls back to the next one
<seb128> right
<seb128> so there udevadm has DKD_PRESENTATION_ICON_NAME=multimedia-player-apple-ipod-nano-white
<pitti> seb128: what you should actually see on the desktop is drive-removable-media-usb
<seb128> which is correct
<pitti> seems we don't have an icon for the "white nano"
<seb128> I should get multimedia-player-apple-ipod
<seb128> not drive-removable-media-usb
<seb128> the fallback is multimedia-player-apple-ipod-nano-white -> multimedia-player-apple-ipod-nano -> multimedia-player-apple-ipod
<pitti> seb128: is that on karmic?
<seb128> pitti, no, it's current lucid
<pitti> seb128: because on lucid it should watch for UDISKS_PRESENTATION_ICON_NAME
<pitti> (and set that)
<seb128> udisks --dump has "presentation icon:           multimedia-player"
<seb128> but udev has "DKD_PRESENTATION_ICON_NAME=multimedia-player-apple-ipod-nano-white"
<seb128> so there is already infos lost on the way between those
<seb128> or I'm reading that wrong?
<seb128> E: UDISKS_PRESENTATION_ICON_NAME=multimedia-player
<seb128> E: DKD_PRESENTATION_ICON_NAME=multimedia-player-apple-ipod-nano-white
<seb128> in udevadm --export-db
<seb128> pitti, do you want to open a bug about that?
<pitti> seb128: please do, with "apport-bug storage"
<seb128> or do you want me to open one rather
<pitti> seb128: I'm puzzled where the DKD_ comes from
<seb128> ok
<seb128> one minute
<pitti> seb128: do you still have devicekit-disks installed?
<pitti> seb128: take your time, I'm off to lunch anyway
<seb128> pitti, rc  devicekit-disk 009-1ubuntu3   abstraction for enumerating block devices
<seb128> pitti, it's still configured
<seb128> pitti, enjoy
<seb128> pitti, what case should I pick in ubuntu-bug storage?
<seb128> the bug matches none of the case
<seb128> and the last option tell me to open the issue against the package I'm having issues with
<seb128> I guess you just want the mount logs
<seb128> pitti, bug #540235
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540235 in udisks "displays an ipod nano as a standard disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540235
<pitti> seb128: right, problem with removable storage
<pitti> seb128: thanks, I'll respond in a bit (still want to finish the gpm thing; I got a patch and have extensive test results, now need to get it past hughsie)
<seb128> pitti, no hurry at all I just had that on my list of issues to report for a bit and I take the opportunity of iso testing to file some bugs too
<seb128> pitti, let me know when,if you need extra details, that's my ipod so I've it handy not only today
<seb128> mvo, I get this same conffile prompt on grub-pc config on another box today
<seb128> mvo, do you want a bug about it?
<mvo> seb128: it does not show up for me, feel free to file it against grub
<seb128> mvo, grub2?
<seb128> mvo, you want the diff copied from the gui?
<seb128> or any file on disk?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - do you want to a lucid task to bug 439448 too?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439448 in gnome-panel "notification area shows wrong icons. erratic behaviour" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439448
<mvo> seb128: copied from the gui sounds good
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I guess we can add one though I'm not sure we will figure what's going on there
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, that's quite a tricky one
<chrisccoulson> i need to figure out how gnome-panel works before i look at that one ;)
<seb128> yesterday I could move the buggy display widget
<seb128> but right clicking on it was acting like it was gnome-panel not an applet
<seb128> which is really weird
<chrisccoulson> i've not tried moving the widget before
<chrisccoulson> did the corrupt part of the widget move too, or did it stay fixed with the panel?
<tseliot> Keybuk: do we really need plymouth_quit_with_transition() in gdm? Or shall I really port it to kdm?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it moved too
<seb128> mvo, ok, maybe I did change the grub file on that box after all, I though I didn't on the other one though
<seb128> mvo, can I check the diff after install somewhere?
<mvo> seb128: there should be a dpkg-old or -dist file around
<seb128> mvo, ok, I will look to the other box later I'm not around it now
<seb128> mvo, I just upgraded my parents's box
<mvo> ok
<seb128> karmic to lucid
<seb128> out of the nm-applet exiting on lack of icon no issue
<mvo> seb128: nice, I will do that on the weekend I think. let me know how it goes. for me it will be hardy->lucid
<seb128> good job ;-)
<mvo> seb128: I just did a hardy->lucid on my old laptop and it worked remarkable well
<seb128> mvo, is there a log where I can check for files overwritten?
<seb128> just to see if there is some
<seb128> mvo, nice!
<mvo> seb128: yes, that is in apt-term.log
<mvo> seb128: /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt-term.log
<seb128> mvo, I had to upgrade my parents computer to karmic some months ago
<mvo> seb128: search for "warning there"
<seb128> I tried to keep it as a hardy to lucid upgrade
<seb128> ok
<seb128> but they changed some hardware
<seb128> and the new ati didn't work well under hardy
<seb128> mvo, gnome-menus fix uploaded btw, I also fixed a conffile cleaning issue (one xdg menu file left over in etc)
<mvo> cool
<tseliot> Keybuk: I take back my question. Never mind
<milanbv> tedg: mind talking about indicator-applet?
<tedg> milanbv: Sure
<milanbv> tedg: it's about the menu item called "Switch from $USERNAME"
<milanbv> it's pretty hard to translate (in French)
<Keybuk> tseliot: ;-)
<milanbv> and I wonder whether even in English it's clear
<Keybuk> tseliot: we don't *need* it - but kubuntu will look like donkey poo and sabdfl would get upset when he upgrades his kubuntu desktop
<tedg> mpt: ^
<tseliot> Keybuk: yes, reading your instructions helps at times :-P
<Keybuk> tseliot: I find that too; if I actually read the notes I write the night before, I get a head start
<milanbv> what's the purpose of showing the username in this menu rather than saying "Switch user" just as before?
<Keybuk> this is hampered by my terrible handwriting of course
<tedg> milanbv: I think that it's clear in English.  It's more saying that you're going away from this user.
<tedg> milanbv: I think the goal of adding the user name is to give you some context of what you're leaving.  But, I didn't write that, mpt did.
<milanbv> tedg: OK - but the username is the title of the toplevel menu, isn't it?
<milanbv> mpt, any thoughts on that? ^
<tseliot> Keybuk: yes, I do the same (my notebook is always open and filled with notes) and my handwriting is terrible too
<tedg> milanbv: It's the top level in the next menu over, but yes it is on the panel.
<milanbv> right
<milanbv> (not to say that on the Live CD, "Switch from ubuntu" sounds really strange ;-) )
<mpt> milanbv, if you find it impractical to translate in a way that includes the account name, translate it in a way that doesn't include the current account name
<mpt> I don't see what that has to do with the English string, though.
<milanbv> mpt: yeah, we agreed on using the equivalent of "Switch user"
<tseliot> Keybuk: so, on Kubuntu we either start X on the vt that plymouth was using or  (if there's no plymouth) we let kdm choose (without hardcoding vt7?) the vt, right?
<milanbv> but I just wanted to make sure it's a good choice in English too
<Keybuk> tseliot: yes, but more complex than that
<mpt> tedg, I just noticed, it's "Switch from" when it should be "Switch From"
<Keybuk> but that's the idea
<Keybuk> if plymouth is running, deactivate it
<Keybuk> after that, if plymouth has an active vt still, start X *on the active VT* passing -nr
<Keybuk> if plymouth does not have an active vt, tell plymouth to quit
<tseliot> Keybuk: yes, I know, I have your notes here ;)
<Keybuk> then start X using the previous procedure
<Keybuk> ok
<tedg> mpt: :-/
<milanbv> tedg, mpt: OK, thanks, if you think it's the right choice in English, we'll simply fix our translation
<tseliot> Keybuk: also, there's no equivalent for g_spawn_command_line_sync, so shall I just use system() and simply check the status? Or do you prefer something else for debugging?
<milanbv> French really misses an equivalent of "switch" here ;-)
<andreasn> mpt, do you happen to have the url to your Dotted Paper around?
<Keybuk> tseliot: no idea
<Keybuk> I don't know that code
<mpt> tedg, reported bug 540265
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540265 in indicator-session ""Switch from" is miscapitalized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540265
<mpt> andreasn, http://incompetech.com/graphpaper/squaredots/
<andreasn> mpt, thanks!
<seb128> mpt, en_US guys hate you for "switch off" now btw :p
<seb128> (not only them but I didn't think english speaking would complain about it)
<tseliot> Keybuk: my question was about the need of something like g_debug ("Could not ask plymouth: %s", error->message) as in gdm.  g_spawn_command_line_sync provides "error->message" for debugging
<dobey> switch off is weird
<vish> seb128 , mpt: hi.. is this still planned for lucid > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeMenu#Changes%20to%20About%20Me
<dobey> sleep and restart aren't switching the power off :)
<seb128> vish, no
<vish> hibernate == winter sleep ;)
<vish> seb128: :(
<mpt> vish, I don't know, sorry, ask tedg
<kenvandine> morning rickspencer3
<seb128> vish, we are way past string and ui freeze now
<rickspencer3> hi kenvandine
<rickspencer3> stupid dst :/
<seb128> lol
<vish> seb128: yeah , i guessed that might be a problem , we seemed to have forgotten that
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<kenvandine> hehe
<vish> that feature*
<seb128> vish, dbarth was working on it around freeze time but too much to do I guess
<seb128> vish, it's a minor detail anyway
<milanbv> vish: if you only want those settings, the new users-admin is here :-p
<vish> milanbv: did it make it to Lucid?  [vaguely recall reading something here about being too late ]
<milanbv> yes, that's mainly a reorganization of the UI
<vish> milanbv: hmm , i mainly wanted to disable the name from memenu :)
<milanbv> oh..
<milanbv> that's the missing feature, obviously :-)
<vish> ;)
<pitti> seb128: just replied to bug 540235 with first set of questions, to ensure I understand what's going on on the udev/udisks level; confirmation from you should be quick
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540235 in udisks "displays an ipod nano as a standard disk" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540235
<seb128> pitti, looking
<pitti> seb128: please refresh, just added a proposed udisks patch
<seb128> pitti, hum
<seb128> pitti, multimedia-player-ipod-white is not an issue
<seb128> the fallback works by dropping "-nnnn" until matching
<pitti> ah, sweet
<seb128> so multimedia-player-ipod-white -> multimedia-player-ipod
<seb128> that's how the specs has been designed for icons
<pitti> seb128: ok, that's the part that I was missing about icon naming
<seb128> pitti, that's why the gvfs list is what it is
<pitti> seb128: still, I think the udev rule is okay like that, since we can't assume a color
<seb128>     themed icons:  [drive-removable-media-usb]  [drive-removable-media]  [drive-removable]  [drive]
<seb128> dropping "-nnnn" until matching
<pitti> seb128: nevermind gvfs/gdu just yet, I know that there's something wrong there as well
<seb128> well the id tell us the color I think
<seb128> teuf is building a table for those for libgpod
<seb128> but that's another topic
<seb128> right
<seb128> I was just doing a side comment on the icon naming thing since you seemed confused about it
<seb128> pitti, devicekit-disks is rc there
<seb128> ie still configured
<seb128> I don't have a 95-devkit-disks.rules though
<seb128> how do I check what conffiles it left over?
<pitti> seb128: hm, do you have a custom file in /etc/udev/rules.d/ ?
<pitti> seb128: dpkg -s devicekit-disks
<pitti> it lists the conffiles
<pitti> seb128: but dk-disks didn't ship anything in /etc/
<seb128>  /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.DeviceKit.Disks.conf a5d35e67dad6be2761e203c8a48b58d9
<pitti> uh, that must be quite old
<seb128> I'm upgrading since box since I have it
<seb128> I don't do reinstalls :p
<seb128> is since hardy or something
<pitti> seb128: I think that's just a victim of not having done the udev etc->lib migration for dk-d (it was never in a release)
<pitti> seb128: so, just nuke it
<seb128> ok
<seb128> $ ls /etc/udev/rules.d/
<seb128> 70-persistent-cd.rules   70-persistent-net.rules~        README
<seb128> 70-persistent-net.rules  70-persistent-net.rules.ubuntu
<pitti> seb128: and that clears my remaining questions sofar; I'll continue with investigations now
<pitti> seb128: rules.ubuntu ?
<seb128> that's me renaming things when doing changes
<seb128> I completely forgot about that
<seb128> -SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1c:23:13:7e:80", ATTR{type}=="1", NAME="eth0"
<seb128> +SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:1c:23:13:7e:80", NAME="eth0"
<seb128> there was a "hang for 30s" issue some cycle agos
<seb128> nothing to do with our bug though
<pitti> seb128: good
<chrisccoulson> grrrr, why do people have to piggy-back on to bug reports with unrelated requests/issues
<pitti> just ignore those
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i try to
<chrisccoulson> but somebody turned my linux bug about the wrong scancodes for my Fn+F8 keys in to a gnome-settings-daemon feature request to open the monitor settings
<seb128> pitti, "+SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ENV{ID_MEDIA_PLAYER}=="apple-ipod", ENV{UDISKS_PRESENTATION_ICON_NAME}="multimedia-player-i"
<seb128> pitti, it's meant to be "ipod" right?
<seb128> the -i
<pitti> yes, sorry
<pitti> copy&paste from less with long line :/
<seb128> pitti,   presentation icon:           multimedia-player-ipod-white
<seb128> pitti, ok, that fixes that step, gvfs still get it wrong though
<pitti> seb128: yep, that's what I'm going to look at next
<slomo> seb128: do you have any new bugreports about the gobject property thread safety thing? in gstreamer there are workarounds for this at the most common places
<seb128> slomo, we keep getting bugs about it but mostly from karmic
<seb128> I would have to check if some come from lucid
<seb128> since the upstream bug didn't change I assumed it was still there
<seb128> I will watch for it
<seb128> but good to know gstreamer workaround it ;-)
<slomo> i'd prefer to fix it in gobject but i don't want to spend a lot of time on this before someone says it's the way to go... and getting patches into gobject takes too long ;)
<seb128> right I just though we were stucked with apps crashing on volume change meanwhile which sucks
<seb128> I'm happy to read that gstreamer workaround the issue ;-)
 * Ng wonders if it would just be a really tiny patch to make the notification area space out icons as much as the indicator applet does
<cassidy> seb128, Does Lucid uses UPower?
<pitti> yes
<chrisccoulson> Ng, it probably would, but we are in UI freeze already
<Ng> chrisccoulson: yeah :/
<seb128> cassidy, yes
<seb128> Ng, I would be fine with a patch for see, I think fedora has one
<seb128> Ng, I planned to look at that after beta1
<Ng> seb128: it appears to be a one line change, na-tray.c has a define at the top for the spacing :)
<seb128> Ng, will get that in if you get mpt or some other design team people to +1 it
<mpt> +1
<Ng> heh
<seb128> mpt, thanks ;-)
<seb128> stupid question
<seb128> but how do I redirect stdout and stderr to a log?
<seb128> 2>&1>log doesn't seem to do what I want
<baptistemm> 2>&1?
<james_w> seb128: cmd > log 2>&1
<james_w> I think
<Nafai> Yeah, what james_w said
<Nafai> redirect stderr to stdout and then stdout to a file
<seb128> james_w, thanks
<seb128> I hate shell :p
<seb128> I'm not sure how it's different from my 2>&1>log
<seb128> but that seems to work
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, 98_about-me-wid-fix.patch in g-c-c
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you send that change to bugzilla too?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - no, i forgot to do that :-/
<chrisccoulson> sorry!
<chrisccoulson> do you want to send that, or shall i do it?
<seb128> np
<seb128> I just noticed because somebody did add a similar patch now
<chrisccoulson> ah, just noticed that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I received the email and though "oh a dup" and looked for yours but didn"'t find it
<seb128> so I was checking
<seb128> no point to add your change now since this one is similar
<chrisccoulson> cool, the kernel team are already looking at all the bugs i reported :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, nice ;-)
<seb128> which ones did you report?
<seb128> disk corruption?
<seb128> hotkey doing a p keycode?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - all. disk corruption, the wrong scancode and all the errors in dmesg due to my wireless
<greg-g> kenvandine++ # for the commit: " Use MAX_MESSAGE_LENGTH for max length instead of hard coding 140 all over the place"
<chrisccoulson> yay, i've closed my only  beta-1 WI \o/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, nice ;-)
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, great!
 * rickspencer3 looks for one to add
<chrisccoulson> heh :-)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: what's the status on thunderbird?
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, we need asac to copy it in to the ubuntu-mozilla-security PPA
<chrisccoulson> (it's all done apart from that ;) )
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: oh, I can probably do that for you
<chrisccoulson> i was going to upload it in to my PPA, and asac was going to copy it across later
<chrisccoulson> but i don't know how to upload them to my PPA (they get rejected because they are not part of the release pocket)
<chrisccoulson> so i hosted them here for now: ubuntu-mozilla-security
<chrisccoulson> urgh
<chrisccoulson> 1 second
<chrisccoulson> http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/
<chrisccoulson> there we go :)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: ok, let me see if I can upload them for you to ubuntu-mozilla-security
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, thanks
<pitti> seb128: do you see the ipod as separate player device in rhythmbox?
<seb128> pitti, separate from what?
<pitti> seb128: like, you see an "ipod" device in RB
<pitti> seb128: when I teach m-player-info about the Samsung U5, it stops being presented as a device in RB (it's usually MTP)
<seb128> yes
<pitti> seb128: ok, thanks
<pitti> I have to track this down in more detail
<seb128> pitti, rhythmbox --debug has lot of infos usually
<seb128> it might tell you what it doesn't like about your u5
<pitti> right
<kenvandine> greg-g,  :)
<davmor2> pitti: daft question but you did enable the MTP plugin in RB didn't you?
<pitti> davmor2: yes; if I _don't_ tell media-player-info about the U5, it's just being recognized by libgphoto rules, and it works perfectly
<davmor2> pitti: as I said a daft question :)
<seb128> pitti, my Y-5 is not listed either right now
<seb128> YP-U3 that is
<seb128> the log has "unable to find device path for mount point /home/user/.gvfs..." errors
<seb128> "(19:39:59) [0x8b9b028] [rhythmdb_mount_added_cb] rhythmdb-monitor.c:464: volume gphoto2://[usb:001,018]/ mounted
<seb128> (19:39:59) [0x8b9b028] [dump_volume_identifiers] rb-removable-media-manager.c:662: unix-device = /dev/bus/usb/001/018
<seb128> (19:39:59) [0x8b9b028] [rb_removable_media_manager_add_mount] rb-removable-media-manager.c:783: Unhandled media"
<pitti> anyway, need to go; I'll look at this tomorrow again
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> pitti, did you figure what was wrong with the ipod?
<seb128> or did you get sidetracked to that issue?
<seb128> pitti, 'night
<pitti> seb128: still in the middle of it (got sidetracked)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i checked my internet uausage with my ISP last night
<chrisccoulson> i've donwloaded 30GB so far since the start of the month
<chrisccoulson> i'm glad i don't have to work on openoffice ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm taking a look at nm stuff now
<chrisccoulson> i shall just put all the changes in to a separate branch once i've reviewed them, and i can ping asac about merging them
<chrisccoulson> the current branches seem slightly out of sync anyway (certainly for nm-applet)
<mvo> seb128: there is a new vte with some nice improvements in git master, will take make it for lucid? do you know anything about this? or is it in preparation for the next unstable cycle?
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: thunderbird uploaded to ppa
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: I'll do some testing tomorrow and release them
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, excellent. thanks!
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: thanks to you!
<davmor2> is there a bug for the barely visible switches in gdm?
<seb128> mvo, I would guess it's work in progress for 2.30 yes but I'm not sure
<mvo> ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, nice
<mvo> I'm pretty excited, the changes look very good
<seb128> mvo, so you volunteer to do the update when there is a new tarball ;-)
<mvo> yes
<seb128> mvo, ;-)
<framli> Hi rickspencer3, I'm glad you liked my mock-up !
<rickspencer3> :)
<casl> 9.10/karmic - unable to login via GUI -- click user name, then get "Unable to authenticate user"  -- in dmesg & syslog, found  gdm-session-worker reporting a segfault. http://www.pastie.org/874309
<seb128> re
<RAOF> Goooooood morning, all.
<seb128> hey RAOF
<seb128> how are you?
<Keybuk> seb128: random question
<RAOF> I'd like f-spot to be somewhat less opaque :/
<Keybuk> where did the volume icon go?
<TheMuso> Good morning RAOF.
<Keybuk> did it get removed because we all have volume keys on our keyboards
<TheMuso> Keybuk: its an indicator now
<seb128> Keybuk, in the indicator applet
<Keybuk> seb128: it's not there
<seb128> Keybuk, do you have indicator-sound installed?
<RAOF> TheMuso: Good morning.
<Keybuk> seb128: no?
<seb128> Keybuk, ok, that's your issue
<Keybuk> shouldn't something depend on that?
<seb128> Keybuk, indicator-applets Recommends it and Recommends are supposed to be installed by default
<seb128> Keybuk, talk to mvo :p
<seb128> Keybuk, bug #526796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526796 in apt "No sound applet on the gnome panel" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526796
<seb128> Keybuk, I think update-manager will take care of it correctly for users who dist-upgrade between distro but that fails for some people tracking lucid apparently
<Keybuk> here's a thought
<Keybuk> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Keybuk> should, even if installed, re-try to install all recommends
<geser> Keybuk: have you tried "--fix-policy" with apt-get (see
<geser> http://lwn.net/Articles/243939/)
<Keybuk> ?
<geser> "apt-get install --fix-policy --install-recommends" should install missing recommends
<rickspencer3> just got back from gym
<rickspencer3> oops
<rickspencer3> that was a PM ;)
<soren> geser: Neat. Never seen that before.
<chrisccoulson> excellent, my file system is read-only again
<chrisccoulson> and it's always when i've just about finished building something
 * eeejay feels very safe and cozy when his filesystem is ro
<chrisccoulson> i would prefer it if it stopped happening
<chrisccoulson> anyway, bbiab, i need to recover it again
<crimsun> I am strongly considering an SSD just for pbuilder
<geser> crimsun: if you have enough RAM you could use pbuilder on a tmpfs, it's pretty fast and with a 2 GB tmpfs works for most packages
<crimsun> geser: setup and teardown still costs, though.
<RAOF> Not terribly much, though.
<RAOF> (As long as you bind-mount the apt-cache, I guess)
<RAOF> And you'll have at least the same sort of setup & teardown costs on a SSD, surely?
<geser> I use apt-cacher-ng as proxy
<crimsun> RAOF: sure, but it will be more tolerable
<crimsun> I have a very slow rotary
<RAOF> Ah.  So some of the setup cost will go away.
<rickspencer3> Can't copy from Yelp :/
<RAOF> I use squid-deb-proxy, but bind-mounting is faster still.
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, oh?
<chrisccoulson> did that use to work?
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, logging a bug now
<crimsun> I'd also love git's GC not to eat my lunch
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-03-18
<crimsun> would love*
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, that might be xul 1.9.2 breakage (assuming it worked previously)
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, well, there is a copy command, I can only assume that it is supposed to work
<rickspencer3> I'm logging a bug now, I'll bet it's been reported
<crimsun> does anyone have surround sound on a laptop? There's a significant pulse bug that confounds me because I lack local hw.
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, that's strange. i'm able to copy from yelp here :-/
<rickspencer3> suckage
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, is there any chance the docbook xml in some way commands yelp to not support copy?
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, i'm not sure about that, but i can probably find out. are there any pages in particular you have problems with?
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, well, the tutorial that I am working on for the quickly ubuntu-application
<rickspencer3> if lp ever comes back from attaching all the stuff, I'll make sure the document is attached
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, heh
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+bug/9506
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 9506 in yelp "can not copy text from the help file to another app like xchat" [Medium,Invalid]
<rickspencer3> check out the date
<RAOF> Woah!  A four digit bug!
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> i don't think i've ever seen one of them before
<rickspencer3> I notice seb128 is the one who closed it out
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, is there anyway it could be because of how I am running it?
<rickspencer3> yelp my_file_path
<rickspencer3> ?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure. i'll try that here on a file and see if it makes a difference
<rickspencer3> oops
<rickspencer3> doesn't work from other programs
<rickspencer3> oh the humanity
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+bug/540613
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 540613 in yelp "Cannot copy text for a docbook" [Undecided,New]
<rickspencer3> don't know you can do with it
<rickspencer3> for Lucid + 1 I am going to use mechanical turk to test and take screenshots for the quickly tutorials ;)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i don't have any issues with copying whichever way i launch it
<chrisccoulson> does it fail from a guest session too?
<rickspencer3> excellent question
 * rickspencer3 tries
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, it also does not work in a guest session
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, strange. i will have to re-educate myself so i know how the clipboard is meant to work, and then i will think of something else to try
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, first, perhaps it is a known issue upstream?
<chrisccoulson> i've not managed to find any upstream bugs just yet
<rickspencer3> seb128, I'm hitting a bug which you cruelly closed:
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+bug/9506
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 9506 in yelp "can not copy text from the help file to another app like xchat" [Medium,Invalid]
<seb128> rickspencer3, did I?
<rickspencer3> seb128, look at the #
<rickspencer3> you closed it in 2004
<seb128> lol
<seb128> are you still running warty? ;-)
<rickspencer3> I opted to open a new one
<rickspencer3> seb128, I was, but I didn't log that bug
<rickspencer3> I'm just weirdly having the issue described there now on Lucid
<seb128> starting yelp is ridiculisly slow
<rickspencer3> seb128, I noticed
<rickspencer3> fun when you are writing a tutorial too!
<seb128> rickspencer3, wfm
<rickspencer3> I know, it only doesn't work for me I guess :/
<seb128> selecting and middle click
<rickspencer3> tried it
<seb128> ctrl-C, ctrl-V
<seb128> and menu option
<rickspencer3> tried it
<rickspencer3> tried it
<rickspencer3> :)
<seb128> does copy work with other applications?
<rickspencer3> seb128, yes
<rickspencer3> oops
<seb128> like from firefox to where you tried to copy
<rickspencer3> called by swmbo
<rickspencer3> back later!
<seb128> see you
<ekilfoil> hello all, over the weekend, the guys from #ubuntu-bugs said i should mention here that gtkmm needs to be updated for lucid... the current version has a pretty nasty bug...
<ekilfoil> i didn't think this sounded like the right channel... but i'll do as i was instructed :)
<seb128> ekilfoil, it's on our todolist yes
<ekilfoil> seb128: perfect thanks
<seb128> cf topic for table of versions and what needs to be updated
<rickspencer3> RAOF, I'm working on screenshots for the quickly ubuntu-application tutorial
<rickspencer3> it's made slightly less tedious by being able to easily edit in f-sport
<rickspencer3> which is a recent replacement for f-spot, made for poor typists
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> It'll be slightly less tedious again when f-spot 0.6.1.5-2ubuntu5 is built & published.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, curious, what's the change?
<RAOF> A couple of memory-leak fixes, it will notice when new images appear in the directory you're viewing, and editing won't destroy the orientation information.
<RAOF> Oh, and a long-time bug about messing around with the timestamps on import is fixed.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, you fixed the time stamp bug?
<RAOF> Not completely.
<RAOF> It won't write out incorrect timestamps to the photos you import, though.
<RAOF> Which seemed to be the most obnoxious part of that bug.
<rickspencer3> mmm
<rickspencer3> that's a change indeed
<RAOF> And was much easier than buying a couple of cameras with timezone information & working out where it's stored in the images & fixing the timezone bug :)
<rickspencer3> that sounds horrible, indeed
<RAOF> The orientation bug was the most important fix in there, though.  It was quite weird to do an edit on a jpeg with orientation info and have the image rotate by 90 degrees!
<rickspencer3> yeah, that sounds suboptimal
<RAOF> Incidentally, if you ever get a chance to see The Cat Empire live, do so.  They're awesome live.
<RAOF> This is a public service announcement brought to you by /The Wine Song/
<rickspencer3> really
<rickspencer3> RAOF, link?
 * rickspencer3 dons head phones
<RAOF> http://www.last.fm/music/The+Cat+Empire/The+Cat+Empire
<RAOF> Hm.  Can I chase up a better link...
<rickspencer3> heh
<rickspencer3> myspace?
<rickspencer3> only 1 song on myspace?
<RAOF> www.thecatempire.com is their official site, but there be no wine song available there.
<rickspencer3> note even
<rickspencer3> you tube it is, then
<rickspencer3> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgkHd6eBfoE
<RAOF> Yeah, that'll do it.
<RAOF> Hurray for youtube.
<RAOF> And questionable copyright :/
<rickspencer3> RAOF, sounds like a non-joke  tim minchin
<rickspencer3> good, would for sure go see them
<RAOF> They are made of barely contained energy live; at least, they have been every time I've seen them :)
<rickspencer3> maybe I better arrange to be in Amsterdam on Oct 14th
<rickspencer3> uh, 14th
<rickspencer3> dang it
<rickspencer3> 13th
<RAOF> :)
<rickspencer3> now the question is, do I go on to do more tutorial fix up, or do I go have a life?
<rickspencer3> I shall choose the life option ;)
<rickspencer3> by RAOF - thanks for the tip, btw
<RAOF> It's gotta be pretty late there.  Life!
<rickspencer3> hope they have some in the music store
<rickspencer3> well, quickly stuff I do in my "community time"
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning pitti
 * didrocks backlog a little before going to Solution Linux
<pitti> didrocks: bonjour!
<pitti> didrocks: oh, you go to a conference today?
<didrocks> pitti: the last 3 days, it's a French Solution Event and there is a Canonical booth
<didrocks> hence the fact I'm not really online those 3 days :)
 * didrocks hurry and waves goodbye, will be online later in the afternoon.
<baptistemm> hello
<ara> hello all
<pitti> hey ara
<seb128> good morning
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> how are you?
<pitti> good, thanks!
<pitti> doing some test installs, upgrading my wife's machine, and fixing some bugs
<pitti> and fiddling with the retracers..
<seb128> sounds like a busy morning ;-)
<seb128> let's see how daily isos go
 * seb128 rsync
<seb128> I upgraded my parents' machine yesterday and reinstalled the mini
<seb128> and upgraded my desktop which was still on karmic the day before
<seb128> things went mostly smoothly
<seb128> mvo, hello
<ara> didrocks, is the gnome-screenshot icon been removed from the default UNE install for some good reason?
<cassidy> btw, I tried to install a laptop using a lucid daily image 2 days ago and it was making the laptop reboot when booting on it
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> mvo, so apt for some reason decided archive.ubuntu.com was untrusted, not really a pleasant experience in s-c
<mvo> hm, I guess in this case it should just offer a reload
<seb128> it displays what looks like a synaptic dialog with a textview widget listed the packages to install
<seb128> with only a ok button
<seb128> and without explanation
<seb128> and clicking ok send me back to s-c
<seb128> do you want a bug about this?
<mvo> seb128: please
<seb128> mvo, ok ;-)
<seb128> mvo, did I tell you how much s-c rock otherwise? ;-)
<seb128> mvo, I find the new login screen with the featured app category showed in this special way very slick
<seb128> much nicer than a boring grid only
<seb128> it gives some shiny look to the dialog
<mvo> seb128: cool, I'm happy to hear that
<seb128> I also like the grid btw, it's correctly aligned now with nice icons
<seb128> I just need to find how to translate categories now :p
<pitti> yeah, it's a real pleasure to the eyes!
 * pitti hugs mvo
<seb128> ara, didrocks is away for solution linux still today
 * pitti hugs mpt, too
<ara> seb128, thanks
<ogra> sigh, why was the calculator made so useless ?
 * ogra used to mainly use it for hex/dec value conversion, with the missing ability to change the modes easily on the fly i cant use it anymore that way
<ogra> was that an upstream change or ours ?
<seb128> does it look like we do distro change the calculator?
<seb128> well, robert_ancell is upstream and work for us
<ogra> heh
<seb128> so I will let you decide :p
<ogra> so the line is blurry :)
<seb128> but it has been done upstream
<pitti> ogra ++
<pitti> I can't figure out how to change the mode any more
<ogra> i wouldnt mind to have the settings window sitting aside as long as the main win would actually change the values
<ogra> pitti, it moved to the settings
<pitti> oh
<ogra> but it only changes the behavior on next operation not for the currently typed in value
<pitti> I resorted to python
<pitti> >>> hex(1234)
<pitti> '0x4d2'
<ogra> yeah, i meight either do that too or look for a dedicated ui tool
<ogra> printf in chell is good for that too ... but using the calculator was far more conveninent
<ogra> *shell
<mvo> pitti: how is the upgrade going?
<pitti> I'll walk over and look again
<pitti> mvo: ah, good call, it was stuck on a dpkg conffile question for /etc/gnome/defaults.lists
 * pitti files bug
<pitti> and network-manager died during the upgrade, leaving it networkless :/
<seb128> pitti, ENOSUCHFILE?
<seb128> pitti, is that only nm-applet exiting on icon not found issue?
<pitti> ah, not network-less, just avahi-less
<pitti> seb128: it's in desktop-file-utils
<pitti> seb128: s/lists/list/, sorry
<seb128> pitti, it's installed in /usr/share/applications not etc
<seb128> oh it's the other way around
<seb128> ignore me
<seb128> pitti, from what are you updating?
<pitti> seb128: I filed it as bug 540787
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540787 in desktop-file-utils "got dpkg conffile question on karmic->lucid beta-1 upgrade for /etc/gnome/defaults.list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540787
<seb128> weird
<seb128> I upgraded 2 boxes from karmic to lucid this week
<pitti> tseliot: I just got a very strange conffile question on upgrade; u-n showed an empty diff
<seb128> and got that one none of those
<pitti> /usr/bin/diff: /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/dkms: No such file or directory
<pitti> /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/dkms.dpkg-new exists
<pitti> tseliot: ^ did you see that one?
<seb128> pitti, "-application/pdf=AdobeReader.desktop"
<pitti> seb128: well, those are older installations from hardy or so
<seb128> pitti, we never had AdobeReader in the distro
<seb128> I'm pretty sure that has never been in Ubuntu in this way
<pitti> seb128: argh, ok; then it's that silly adobe reader which does it
 * pitti closes, sorry
<seb128> np
<mvo> reassign against the -partner adcorread maybe?
<pitti> mvo: I'm not even sure it was a deb
<pitti> mvo: she probably installed it from their website
<tseliot> pitti: maybe dkms removed the hook for the kernel headers?
 * tseliot checks the bug report
 * mvo nods
<pitti> tseliot: I didn't file it/search for an existing one yet (I'm about to)
<tseliot> pitti: yes, I've realised that 540787 is not what I'm looking for ;)
<seb128> mvo, bug #540790
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540790 in software-center "handling of untrusted sources is suboptimal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540790
<glatzor> morning james_w and mvo
<mvo> hey glatzor!
<glatzor> mvo, how are you?
<mvo> seb128: thanks
<mvo> glatzor: good! how are you?
<glatzor> hello seb128 !
<glatzor> mvo, one day off from work! Yeah!
<seb128> hey glatzor, how are you?
<mvo> nice :)
<glatzor> indeed
<mvo> and ready for hacking?
<glatzor> seb128, fine. thanks. and yourself?
<glatzor> mvo, right, until angi wakes up :)
<seb128> glatzor, quite good, thanks!
<glatzor> mvo, james_w: have you looked at my fix for the debconf race?
<glatzor> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~james-w/aptdaemon/fix-455861/+merge/21344
<seb128> pitti, so I don't manage to get my samsung yp-u3 mtp player listed in rhythmbox in lucid
<mvo> glatzor: I had a brief look, its tricky stuff. my feeling is that the problem is that on "stop()" we need to make sure we flushed out all data
<mvo> glatzor: it looks like you ensure hangup is run, but not that the data is all flushed into both directions. but let me look at the code again
<mvo> glatzor: the processing was added as a fix for #432607
<mvo> glatzor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/397146/ <- something like this
<vish> mvo: hi.. list of new icons for SC categories > http://paste.ubuntu.com/397147/  the humanity update hasnt been done yet , will be done once beta freeze is over
<vish> categories icons*
 * seb128 kicks rsync again
<seb128> we have like 3 updates between isos and it's downloading for ages
<glatzor> so we should only call hangup in the stop method?
<mvo> vish: cool
<glatzor> mvo, and we could raise the priority of the copy callbacks to HIGH so it should be processed before the finished signal from the transaction (which will trigger the stop method)
<mvo> glatzor: hm, maybe. another idea is to allow multiple _active_conn so that we just don#t care
<mvo> glatzor: hm, doing that would still leave a race when we explicitely call stop() on the socket, no?
<mvo> glatzor: what do you dislike about the patch from james?
<glatzor> mvo, could be a problem that we call hangup explicity on an IO_HUP|IO_ERR event on the stdout
<mvo> glatzor: if we alllow multiple active_con we should just mark the connection pending_stop or something in stop() and wait for the normal hangup
<mvo> glatzor: right, I think that is true and hopefully not needed (gio should handle this)
<mvo> glatzor: I wonder how we can write test code for this
<mvo> glatzor: hm, nevermind, that would not work because debconf will not alllow multiple instances
<mvo> glatzor: so it needs to be sequential with just one active connection and one debconf-communicate
<pitti> mvo: there's two things during the upgrade
<pitti> mvo: first, u-m spits out tons of "undefined @1: ReferenceError: Can't find variable: progress" -> is that something to worry about?
<pitti> seb128: is that an MTP one/ or just block device?
<mvo> pitti: known, nothing to worry. it can display a slideshow now
<mvo> pitti: but we don't have one yet, so the triggered "progress()" JS calls are void, I will fix for beta-2
<pitti> mvo: the other issue was that the upgrade removed linux-headers-* for the running kernel
<pitti> otherwise it went through just great
<seb128> pitti, mtp I think
<pitti> seb128: my wife's U5 can do both
<pitti> seb128: please feel free to open a bug (apport-bug storage will do again)
<pitti> seb128: I'm now done with upgrade/install testing,  I'll get back my attention to bugs
<mvo> pitti: linux-headers-* > oh? could you plesae mail me the log? it should not do this, there is code that should prevent it
<mvo> pitti: main.log is enough for this
<pitti> seb128: I don't have the U5 right here (my wife took it to uni), but I'll get it again this afternoon
<pitti> mvo: want a bug, or PM?
<seb128> pitti, ok
<mvo> glatzor: I commented, maybe james_w also has some inside. I hope it  makes sense, I'm notoriously bad at debugging races
<mvo> pitti: either is fine
<pitti> but free ati driver + KMS + simple-scan -> lucid rocking on that box
<glatzor> mvo, james_w's patch is perhaps fine in fixing the bug, but I have got the feeling that we just add another workaround on top of other workarounds without addressing the core problem
<mvo> glatzor: right, it makes everything more complicated, that is for sure.
<pitti> mvo: bug 540823
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540823 in update-manager "karmic->lucid beta-1: Removes linux-headers-* for running kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540823
<mvo> glatzor: so, lets see. one idea might be to simple not close the socket on stop
<mvo> glatzor: and close it later, when _hangup is called, this assumes that all the io events arrive in order, i.e. that the active socket connection is closed before a new thing tries to connect
<mvo> glatzor: but I'm not sure that this is valid and if not we need something to syncronize again (e.g. by delaying until socket is fnished in accept connection)
<mvo> pitti: thanks, I have a look
<mvo> pitti: hm, odd. looks like for some reason the check is failing
<pitti> mvo: it's not really a critical bug, more like another line of defense if things go wrong
<pitti> mvo: thanks!
<pitti> seb128: same icon problem with my G1, so I can reproduce it now
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<mvo> hm, the auto-upgrader tester reports plymouth fails to terminate on shutdown, I guess that is known
<seb128> I get that often too
<pitti> mvo: hm, it's not really supposed to
<pitti> mvo: oh, that, right; known bug
<seb128> dunno if pittit's hook is too picky or if that's a bug
<seb128> pitti's
<mvo> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/automatic-upgrade-testing/2010-03-18-09:47:04/ubuntu/_sbin_plymouthd.0.crash
<pitti> mvo: bug 537262 FYI
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537262 in plymouth "plymouth pid missing from OMITPIDS and terminated by sendsigs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537262
<mvo> aha, this one
<pitti> seb128: hah, that was easy; fixed in gdu 2.30 :)
<seb128> pitti, nice!
<seb128> pitti, there is tons of bugs fix blocked by freeze, lucid feel old and outdated
<pitti>   Volume(0): PITTIG1
<pitti>     themed icons:  [multimedia-player]  [multimedia]
 * seb128 looked at your udisks fixes too yesterday
<pitti> seb128: look at my +assignedbugs page, the "fix committed" ones ;)
<pitti> but it's only beta-1
<seb128> oh, so you meant it
<seb128> really trying to catch up with me? ;-)
<pitti> people want to get bug fixes after beta-1, too!
 * seb128 goes to close some extra bugs
 * pitti throws the gauntlet
 * seb128 hugs pitti ;-)
<pitti> seb128: well, with those lucid targetted bugs, every bug will appear twice in the lists, of course
 * pitti hugs seb128, go, go, go!
<pitti> seb128: if you fancy trying it, grab gdu from sid and build/install locally
<seb128> joke aside I'm really looking forward unfreeze now
<pitti> yes, so do I
<seb128> pitti, can't I just grab the deb and dpkg -i it?
<pitti> seb128: at least having an unapproved queue makes it easier to stash things
<pitti> upload & forget
<pitti> seb128: hm, I don't know; it's built for sid; but you can try
 * seb128 tries that
<pitti> seb128: if you have amd64 you can have my debs
<seb128> no, i386
<seb128> well, do I need to restart my session?
<pitti> seb128: I just killed gvfs
<pitti> kill `ps ux|grep gvfs | grep -v grep | awk '{print $2}'`
<pitti> then gvfs-mount -li
<pitti> and voila
<seb128> ok
<pitti> (the -li will trigger it again)
<didrocks> ara: (from solution linux, so, not really available): yes, we did that and for some more icons in the une session. The gnome session available in gdm isn't impacted normally
<didrocks> seb128: salut :)
<ara> didrocks, ok, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, lut
<seb128> pitti,     themed icons:  [multimedia-player-ipod-white]  [multimedia-player-ipod]  [multimedia-player]  [multimedia]
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<pitti> rocking
<asac> pitti: whats the equiv of langpack.mk for dh7?
<asac> or is there none?
<seb128> asac, none
<pitti> asac: "to be written" :/
<asac> wow ... and there ar e really folks teaching dh7 ;)
<davmor2> Keybuk: I'm assuming that the squarer 4 dotted version of plymouth is the text version?
<pitti> seb128: hm, any idea where the keyboard layout applet went to? I can't seem to find it in the aplet list
<seb128> pitti, it's a a notification area icon now
<seb128> pitti, remember you complaining about it being an indicator without the label in gnome-panel
<pitti> argh, again?
<seb128> pitti, not "again", "still"
<pitti> I see
<seb128> pitti, well it should work as you want
<pitti> right, sorry
<seb128> pitti, it's automatically there when nlayout > 1
<seb128> g-s-d takes care of it
<pitti> seb128: ah, ok; I was pretty sure I saw it in the applet list in the past
<seb128> pitti, yes, it was an applet in karmic
<pitti> seb128: I just added an new layout and it doesn't happen immediately
<seb128> it has been converted to a anotification area this cycle
 * pitti restarts session
<pitti> seb128: ah, nevermind; it's there, but it's black on almost-black
<pitti> theme bug
<asac> seb128: you see the icon missing bug for nm-applet?
<seb128> pitti, no, g-s-d bug, fixing in git
<asac> are you doing upgrade tests at all?
<seb128> or rather libgnomekbd
<seb128> asac, yes, I got it on 2 of the 2 machines I updated
<seb128> asac, " are you doing upgrade tests at all?"
<asac> seb128: did you figure which icon it was? mvo already added one so we probably miss another
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - do you recall what the icon mae was?
<pitti> seb128: perfect
<chrisccoulson> ah
<seb128> asac, trying to call me slacker or something? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<asac> seb128: no. just wondered if you have enough time for upgrade testing ;)
<asac> but i guess you just upgradede existing systems
<seb128> yes
<seb128> and taking time for it
<seb128> hum, lunch ready, back in a bit
<asac> chrisccoulson: we should dif the icons in karmic vs. those in lucid
<seb128> I didn't look at the icon specifically there but I will after lunch
<asac> and ensure that all that are not in lucid anymore have a link
<seb128> I'm used wired internet on both boxes
<seb128> they are desktop with no wifi
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i'll do that now
<chrisccoulson> i tried doing an upgrade last night in kvm, and i didn't see the issue
<asac> could also be that the icon got dropped from the global theme or something, but lets hope its in nm-applet itself
<asac> easier to find
<asac> chrisccoulson: hmm.
<asac> seb128: when did you do that upgrade?
<asac> chrisccoulson: maybe mvo uploaded to archive, but we never merged that into package branch?
 * asac just guessing
<chrisccoulson> asac - it seems to be in the packaging branch too
<pitti> seb128: I just tested bug 460328, and it by and large works fine, FWIW
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460328 in gnome-settings-daemon "Wrong keyboard settings when console-settings has multiple layouts" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460328
<chrisccoulson> assuming i have the correct branch ;)
<asac> ok
<asac> so yeah. lets check the icon diffs
<asac> we should have all names from hardy/karmic in lucid
<pitti> seb128: ah, but it picks the wrong one by default; but at least it's not nearly as broken as I feared :)
 * pitti is relieved that we don't have to rewrite half of gdm/g-s-d keyboard code for that
<seb128> pitti, nice
<seb128> asac, one on tuesday and one yesterday during lunch
<asac> ok thanks
<seb128> asac, mvo never uploaded nm or nm-applet this cycle
<seb128> asac, or not that I can see on -changes
<chrisccoulson> asac, here is the difference: http://paste.ubuntu.com/397202/
<chrisccoulson> but the only missing icon there is provided from debian/icons, and installed with a rule in debian/rules
<chrisccoulson> (and it appears in the binary package too)
<asac> yeah so most likely icons where renamed in our theme :(
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to try another upgrade now
<glatzor> mvo, james_w, could you please have a look at the patch: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/455861
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 455861 in aptdaemon "Possible race in debconf socket forwarding" [High,Fix released]
<mvo> seb128: hm, I think I did a merge proposal, let me see
<mvo> seb128, asac: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mvo/network-manager-applet/fix-518760/+merge/18927
<seb128> ok, that icon is there
<asac> mvo: where does dpkg run dpkg-deb?
<asac> mvo: like we have apt-get install ... that runs dpkg ... then we see dpkg-deb <defunct> from time to time and it never gives up
<mvo> asac: iirc src/main.c:run_invoke_hooks()
<mvo> asac: when you see it, what is the ps afx output?
<mvo> asac: can you reproduce?
<asac> mvo: yes. in qemu arm unfortunately not mimimal. you have to install the full -netbook task to trigger it reliably
<asac> mvo: i have a ready to use qemu image ;) ...
<asac> mvo: http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/ubuntu-arm-lucid-minimal.bz2
<asac> you just need to increase size by 1g
<asac> and run with qemu-system-arm -M versatilepb -cpu cortex-a8 -kernel ./vmlinuz -hda ubuntu-arm.img -m 256 -append "root=/dev/sda mem=256M devtmpfs.mount=0 rw"
<seb128> asac, chrisccoulson: weird, neither nm-applet nor human-icon-theme dropped nm-* icons between karmic and lucid
<seb128> I just debdiff those
<mvo> asac: downloading now
<asac> mvo: and you neded to get vmlinuz with: wget http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/lucid/main/installer-armel/current/images/versatile/netboot/vmlinuz
<asac> if you then run apt-get install ^ubuntu-netbook ... it will work and at some point not continue with dpkg consuming 100%
<asac> and dpkg-deb showing up and going away with defunct
<mvo> hm, the shutdown hang apport thing really spoils the upgrade tests, http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/automatic-upgrade-testing/2010-03-18-09:47:04/kubuntu/ <- all crash files there have Title: does not terminate at computer shutdown
<asac> seb128: there might be icons != nm- in use
<mvo> asac: and you think its not toolchain ;)
<mvo> asac: I check it out now
<asac> mvo: well. te root cause probably is either qemu or toolchain. but dpkg not stopping is odd
<asac> the dpkg process loops in with strace saying just "read"
<mvo> it could be a race of some sort that is only triggered in 16Mhz like machines like a arm in qemu
<asac> right thats what we expect
<mvo> has anyone seen in on real HW?
<asac> no. but we rely on qemu for rootstock
<mvo> ok
<asac> e.g. a  popular tool that allows you to produce rootfs for arm
<seb128> asac, no there is none of those
<seb128> asac, all the ICON_LOAD are nm-*
<seb128> asac, and this error is displayed when an ICON_LOAD fails
<asac> seb128: does the error say which icon isnt loaded?
<seb128> shame that .xsession-errors is not rotated
 * asac thinks that error should include that
<seb128> asac, no, but g_warning does but I rebooted the box after upgrade
<seb128> which whipped the .xsession-errors
<asac> too bad
<seb128> I still have one box to update though
<asac> cool ;)
<asac> lets hope
<seb128> will do that now
<asac> even better ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm doing an update in kvm now as well
<mvo> asac: -M versatilepb ?
<asac> mclasen: doesnt work?
<mvo> qemu: hardware error: arm_timer_write: Bad offset 574
<mvo> you probably mean me
<mvo> qemu-system-arm -m 256M -M versatilepb -kernel ./arm-vmlinuz -hda ubuntu-arm-lucid-minimal
<asac> mvo: the full command line as above works for me
<asac> mvo: just need vmlinuz
<asac> mvo: are you on lucid?
<mvo> yes
<asac> hmm
 * mvo checks if everything is up-to-date
<asac> mvo: you have some global config for qemu?
<mvo> not that I know of
<asac> ogra: ^^
<asac> ogra: he gets hardware error
<asac> 13:41 < mvo> qemu: hardware error: arm_timer_write: Bad offset 574
<seb128> mvo, does update-manager play tricks with themes on update?
<mvo> seb128: it should not, but it has code to reset it, I think its deactivated though
<seb128> ok
<mvo> seb128: there was a issue with a certain theme (iirc in xubuntu) that would crash the whole system on upgrade
<seb128> I just booted a karmic image in kvm and upgraded network-manager-gnome + icon theme
<seb128> but no error
<seb128> let's see what it does on the other computer upgrade
<mvo> I saw the error message on all my upgrades so far, I can try a automatic one with my stepmaker
<mvo> profile
<seb128> interesting
<seb128> mvo, can you get stdout or .xsession-errors for one of those?
<seb128> in any case upgrade running there
<seb128> but my download sucks it's going to take a bit over an hour
<mvo> seb128: install squid-deb-proxy ;)
<mvo> seb128: I'm running it now, lets see. its not reliable yet becaue metacity sometimes moves the window at a different place
<mvo> seb128: I need to figure out how to make sure it always puts them in roughly the same space
<mvo> this is a problem with stepmaker, it works by looking at the screen and if the region does not exactly match -> boom
<seb128> could try devilspie
<seb128> it probably can do that sort of things
<mvo> thanks seb128
<ogra> mvo, what kernel
<ogra> (sorry was at lunch)
<mvo> ogra: this one here http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/lucid/main/installer-armel/current/images/versatile/netboot/vmlinuz
<ogra> mvo, and the above is your full cmdline ?
<ogra> -cpu cortex-a8 is missing i think
<mvo> ogra: cool, much happier now
<ogra> great :)
<mvo> well, kernel panic, but that is me not using -append "root="
<ogra> yeah
<mvo> ogra: you may want to update the wiki as well
<ogra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch has it
<ogra> not sure what page you look at
<mvo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<mvo> it has a commandline there
<ogra> hmm, thats persias page
 * mvo also wonders why its run as sudo there
<ogra> oh, seems asac duplicated rootfs from scratch at the bottom
<ogra> or whoever added that part
<ogra> oh my, it even points to a jaunty kernel ... i guess thats quite old and outdated
 * ogra removes the whole section
<mvo> do it
<mvo> before it confuses more poor souls like me
<ogra> i didnt even know that section was there, we always point all people to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch
<ogra> since thats constantly maintained
 * mvo hugs seb128 for the devilspie suggestion -- I try a solution with that now
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<mvo> (if (matches (window_name) ".*") (center)) -- haha
 * mvo thinks that was not such a good idea
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> seb128: with gdu 2.30, do you also see the YP-3 in RB again?
<pitti> seb128: (it seems to work fine again for my U5)
<asac> ogra: i duplicated?
<asac> i didnt touch
<ogra> well your name was on the wikipage as last editor ...
<ogra> yeah, its older
<ogra> i thought you just added that part since i didnt know it at all
<seb128> pitti, no
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi seb128, hi pitti
<pitti> seb128: so this is MTP only, you said? does it have ID_MEDIA_PLAYER tag in udev?
<pitti> seb128: I'm about to release m-p-i 5 now, so I'm the mood of fixing those :) (although m-p-i is not related to MTP devices)
<pitti> seb128: but with gdu 2.30 and mpi 5, handling of the G1 and the U5 is a work of perfection
<seb128> pitti, E: ID_MEDIA_PLAYER=1
<pitti> seb128: and a /dev/libmtp* ?
<hyperair> m-p-i?
<seb128> $ ls /dev/libmtp-1-3.4
<seb128> /dev/libmtp-1-3.4
<seb128> pitti, ^
<pitti> seb128: hm, itz RB bug then
<seb128> pitti, ok, I will try to have a look later
<seb128> pitti, is your device using libmtp?
<seb128> pitti, do you let gvfsd-gphoto mount it?
<pitti> seb128: yes, in RB
<seb128> I don't think libmtp let you access the device twice
<pitti> seb128: it's mounted as block device (sdb1)
<seb128> gvfs locks it
<pitti> seb128: but if I fire up RB then, RB unmounts it and accesses it through libmtp
<seb128> weird
<seb128> rhythmbox is not supposed to have code for unmounting
<seb128> upstream told me yesterday that he needs to review changes to do that
<seb128> pitti, does rhythmbox -D mtp list things for you?
<chrisccoulson> asac / seb128 - i got the nm-applet error again
<pitti> seb128: sorry, the device is gone now (wife went out of the house again); I'll get it back in ~ 2 hours
<chrisccoulson> i'll copy and paste the error out of my kvm machine in a second
<seb128> chrisccoulson, look to the g_warning in .xsession-errors
<seb128> pitti, no hurry, it's minor, I don't actually use that device
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, just getting that now
<pitti> seb128: still, it ought to work
<chrisccoulson> there are actually lots of very similar warnings in xsession-errors
<seb128> pitti, it's one I got from Canonical to be able to test mtp devices some cycles ago
<seb128> pitti, right...
<pitti> seb128: so, let's use it for its purpose :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> hum, ok
<seb128> for those who use jabber.org they upgraded their server
<seb128> and it seems to make gnutls unhappy
<seb128> which is what telepathy use
<pitti> I have gotten a network error for an hour now
<seb128> you can use pidgin or gajim meanwhile
<seb128> they use libnss and openssl which still work
<chrisccoulson> seb128 / asac, here's my xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/397262/
<chrisccoulson> and the error is:
<chrisccoulson> ** (nm-applet:1368): WARNING **: Icon nm-active-device missing: Unable to load image-loading module: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.11' not found (required by /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so)
<seb128> doh
<chrisccoulson> but it seems lots of things fall over with a very similar error
<seb128> mvo, ^
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think that's a mvo bug ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right, but other softwares don't exit on this
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, but they probably misbehave
<seb128> right
<seb128> does it means gtk should pre-depends on the new libc?
<mvo> eh, *ick*
<asac> yeah. seems it lazily loads the pixbufloader
<mvo> one (obvious) workaorund is to load the icon at statrtup and keep a reference to it
<seb128> mvo, well, that means changing the karmic version
<mvo>         self.pngloader = gtk.gdk.PixbufLoader("png")
<mvo> hm, right
<seb128> oh, you mean from update-manager
<mvo> well, u-m is doing that, but it does not help n-m :/
<seb128> mvo, can't we make sure libc is installed first?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: can I see the full upgrade log please (apt-term.log)?
<chrisccoulson> mvo - it's still upgrading at the moment
<chrisccoulson> do you want me to wait until it's finished?
<mvo> seb128: I'm really hesitant to add a pre-depends, for something complex as gtk with its dependencies it may make things worse
<mvo> chrisccoulson: not needed, just what you have until now to see what the order of events is
<chrisccoulson> mvo - http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/apt-term.log
<rickspencer3> pitti, seb128 fyi I assigned us https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/540907 because I didn't know who would be responsible for fixing this
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 540907 in light-themes "Appearance preferences preview icons should match layout" [High,Confirmed]
<rickspencer3> please reassign as appropriate
<pitti> ok
<seb128> rickspencer3, ok
<seb128> I still need to add a feature there...
<seb128> the layout should be only for the light themes but the themes don't allow to set the layout
<seb128> we will need to make the capplet change the gconf key with the theme
<seb128> rickspencer3, btw this bug is a duplicate
<rickspencer3> seb128, thanks
<seb128> will look for the original number and clean that later
 * seb128 kicks jockey
<seb128> why do you keep suggesting to install bf43 by default where the driver doesn't work on the mini and sta should be used
<seb128> *shrug* and installing sta crashes the box
<mvo> seb128: libc6 gets unpacked/configured really early, I doubt this is the problem, I bet its something like "n-m has the old version of gtk referenced in memory and the old libc, then the loader is opened and matched against this libc instead of the system libc"
<seb128> I had that yesterday already but I though that was coincidence
<seb128> mvo, ok, so basically we are screwed
<chrisccoulson> that would make sense anyway
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if thats the same issue which causes the missing firefox icon on the panel during the upgrade
<pedro_> kenvandine, hi, are you around?
<kenvandine> pedro_, hey
<mvo> seb128: at least I don't have a great idea currently
<kenvandine> pedro_, what's up?
<seb128> mvo, me neither
<pedro_> kenvandine, do you know how is taking care of desktopcouch? we have crash related to that in gwibber
<pedro_> bug 536619
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 536619 in gwibber "gwibber crashed with RuntimeError in run_couchdb()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536619
<pedro_> and a couple of others reports with similar stacktrace
<pedro_> with recent duplicates
<mvo> chrisccoulson: do you know what triggers the nm-active-device icon to be loaded? could we trigger it before the upgrade starts somehow via some magic we do to network-manager (-applet?)
<kenvandine> pedro_, a bunch of dupes
<chrisccoulson> mvo - a theme change
<kenvandine> pedro_, chad is the desktopcouch guy
<seb128> mvo, nm-applet reload icons on theme changes
<pedro_> seems to be connected to bug 530541
<kenvandine> pedro_, CardinalFang in #ubuntuone
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530541 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch-service crashed with RuntimeError in run_couchdb()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530541
<pedro_> kenvandine, thanks, will ping him
<seb128> mvo, I guess it gets a theme changed signal when the cache is updated after the icon updates
<kenvandine> pedro_, i guess we need to do more upgrade testing for desktopcouch
<mvo> seb128, chrisccoulson: and how to trigger that? we could try to trigger it before the actual uprade starts, then the loaders we need should be all in memory
<seb128> mvo, normally it means you get new icons without restarting the software
<kenvandine> pedro_, thx
<mvo> seb128: does that use inotify? could we just touch the icon cache files .) ?
<seb128> mvo, I guess the loader is in memory since nm-applet already displays icons
<mvo> I'm fine adding code for that in the upgrader to try if that helps
<chrisccoulson> mvo - the issue is that they are touched when you install the new theme components
<mvo> hm, right. its probably released pretty quickly
<mvo> nevermind the idea then
<mvo> (the loaders are released I mean)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think so
<seb128> mvo, the new nm-applet code handle that in a better way btw
<seb128> that doesn't help for those updates though
<seb128> mvo, the lazy icon loading change I did in lucid has a fallback icon
<seb128> it displays the fallback icon rather than exiting now
<seb128> which is a stock gtk icon
<mvo> good
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i get a debconf prompt on upgrade ("Configure without install grub?")
<chrisccoulson> and i have to check that in order to continue
<seb128> chrisccoulson, does it ask on what disk to install grub?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - no, it's just a window with "Configuring grub-pc", and then a checkbox with "Configure without install grub?"
<seb128> urg, ok, I didn't get that one
<chrisccoulson> and it won't let me continue until i've checked it
<seb128> I got a list of drivers and partitions with checkboxes
<seb128> and /dev/sda checked
<seb128> which was about where to install grub
<seb128> drivers -> drives
<mvo> seb128: I got a "failed to save configuration" dialog from nautilus for my 8.04 -> 10.04 upgrade, but nothing interessting in .xsession-errors it seems
<seb128> the dialog mention slightly ring a bell
<seb128> I wonder if you didn't already mentioned it during some previous cycle upgrade testing
<mvo> seb128: possible
<seb128> I've not really clue about that one but feel free to open a bug
<seb128> I will try to have a look if todolist allows time for that before lucid
<seb128> screenshot of the error would probably be nice if you open a bug
<mvo> seb128: thans, will do
<mvo> seb128: for 8.04 -> 10.04 we have a bit of extra time, we will probably not enable it immediately
<seb128> mvo, usual "first round of testing before turning that on"?
<mvo> yes
<seb128> good
<mvo> 10.04.1 maybe even
<nigelb> kenvandine: got a couple of minutes to spare?
<kenvandine> hey nigelb
<kenvandine> what do you need?
<nigelb> I got gwibber to build on debian (finally) but it gives me an error on testing "File "/usr/bin/gwibber", line 47, in <module>   from gwibber.microblog.util import log ImportError: No module named gwibber.microblog.util"
<kenvandine> nigelb, do you have the package split ?
<nigelb> nope
<kenvandine> so service is a different deb?
<nigelb> I have to split it?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> but it was designed to be separated :)
<kenvandine> anyway
<kenvandine> it looks like you are missing files
<kenvandine> that are from the service
<nigelb> so, splitting up would be suggested?
<kenvandine> yes
<nigelb> I donno how yet, but I'll try to do that
<kenvandine> hopefully there will be a qt or kde client at some point
<kenvandine> look at the ubuntu package
<nigelb> yep, thats what I was going to do :)
<Technoviking> what package are the me-menu icons in
<seb128> pitti, rickspencer3, everybody: jabber.org fixed
<seb128> you can reconnect empathy
<rickspencer3> sweet
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i am using the u1 music store in banshee... works well :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, nice
<baptistemm> hi there
<baptistemm> seb128, is bug 532604 an indicator-applet bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532604 in gnome-bluetooth "Bluetooth appears to always be on" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532604
<jcastro> baptistemm: I believe it was, but was fixed a few days ago
<baptistemm> the bug was open 13 days ago
<seb128> baptistemm, it was, should be fixed for a week
<jcastro> pretty sure it's a dupe, it's been broken for a long time
<jcastro> was broken I mean
<baptistemm> seb128, jcastro, thanks
<pitti> seb128: wow, that was fast
<seb128> pitti, yeah one of the #telepathy guy is sysadmin for jabber.org
<seb128> didn't you know how much the telepathy team rocks? ;-)
<pitti> :) they do!
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-10.04-beta-1.html
<pitti> DONE
<pitti> rickspencer3: ^
<rickspencer3> chouette!
<rickspencer3> pitti,  you rockkk!
<pitti> kenvandine had the honor of closing the last one *hug*
<pitti> rickspencer3: s/you/we/
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i could have closed it weeks ago.. but i really wanted incentive to make it all dynamic and stuff :)
<pitti> well, nice point landing
<kenvandine> although i did make it better today
 * pitti -> supermarket and some errands
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - did you say you had an update for your nm-applet lazy icon load patch?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if you could take the git version it would be nice
<chrisccoulson> thanks, will do
<seb128> upstream fixed a leak and refactored a bit
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<seb128> good opportunity to check git log in case there is some other fix worth grabbing ;-)
<Keybuk> dobey: <nag on behalf of mmeeks>
<dobey> heh
<dobey> Keybuk: was that a delayed nag, or did he just now ask you to nag me?
<mvo> seb128: did my mail make it to the gnomecc list btw, send it yesterday I think
<mvo> seb128: about system wide defaults - or is it in the moderation queue somewhere :/
<Keybuk> dobey: he may have asked earlier, it was sitting as a /msg I hadn't picked up ;)
<seb128> mvo, you sent one 2 days ago
<seb128> mvo, nothing yesterday
<mvo> ok
<dobey> ok
<mvo> nobody replied :(
<seb128> "yet"
<mvo> ha!
<seb128> let's wait and see ;-)
<mvo> ok :)
 * hyperair wonders why avahi-daemon keeps complaining about broken pipes and going into an infinite loop
<cjohnston> seb128: thanks for fixing the 1px border bug!
<seb128> cjohnston, you're welcome
<seb128> pedro_, hey
<pedro_> hey seb128
<seb128> pedro_, let's stop assigning desktop-bugs to the desktop-bugs team
<seb128> pedro_, or do you have an opinion on that? or reason we should keep doing it
<dobey> vish: ping
<pedro_> seb128, if the team is subscribed to those products so we can get emails about the changes, is ok for me
<pedro_> seb128, i don't have an strong opinion about it rather than being used for email notifications
<seb128> pedro_, ok
<seb128> pedro_, well we subscribe the team to all those components
<seb128> if you find one where it's not please add it
<pedro_> seb128, sure, i'll do it
<seb128> I started doing that by then to list all bugs for team packages
<seb128> but there is thousand of those now so there is no real point
<seb128> and we have qa report and json for doing that too
<pedro_> yup agreed on that
<seb128> so it's one less action to do when changing a bug
<seb128> and less confusing for triagers not used to desktop bugs
<seb128> pedro_, ok good
<seb128> so let's do that
<pedro_> yes and just make use of the "assign" field properly as in assigned to someone who's going to fix the bug
<seb128> right
<seb128> will make pitti happy too
<seb128> since he doesn't believe in teams being assigned to bugs :p
<pedro_> ;-)
<vish> dobey: pong
<dobey> vish: multimedia-player-ipod in humanity is the wrong name
<dobey> vish: should be multimedia-player-apple-ipod if you're going for the generic fallback for ipods only
<vish> hmm , lemme check
<chrisccoulson> seb128 / pedro_ - so, just so i understand, we're not going to assign bugs to desktop-bugs anymore?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right, or do you think it still bring us something?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - no, i'm ok with not assigning them
<chrisccoulson> i always wondered why we did that anyway ;)
<vish> dobey: oh , didnt know that so its all  "multimedia-player-apple-x"
<dobey> vish: yes
<dobey> unless it's the iphone
<dobey> then it's phone-apple-iphone
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the reason was to have a way to list all bugs on any desktop-bug team package on one screen
<seb128> right now you have +packagebugs
<vish> dobey: righto , correcting it , thanks
<seb128> but not way to list all bugs for team packages or members in launchpad
<seb128> but etoomanybugs anyway
<seb128> and we can use json queries for that now
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that makes more sense :)
<rickspencer3> I know it's going to be a long day when I don't get to finish my coffee in the morning
<rickspencer3> and that was 4.5 hours ago!
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, do you drink your coffee once it has gone cold?
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, no
<rickspencer3> I'm not that cool
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> i've still got half a mug here that i made at lunchtime
<chrisccoulson> i might drink it though. i don't like to let it go to waste ;)
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, I did take a break and make some tea a couple of hours ago, so have sufficient caffination ;)
<kenvandine> ewww... cold coffee
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> i should probably go and make a fresh one really
<dobey> vish: btw, how does humanity deal with user interface freeze?
<dobey> rickspencer3: ^^ or maybe you can answer that?
<rickspencer3> dobey, by taking it by the scruff of the neck and throwing it to the ground, I guess
<vish> dobey: the same way as the others i guess , why the doubt?
<rickspencer3> dobey, seriously, though
<rickspencer3> the point of interface freeze is more to start notifying teams of UI changes
<rickspencer3> so that they can be aware and adjust
<rickspencer3> it's not "no more changes are allowed to the UI"
<rickspencer3> dobey, I would be suspicious of anyone who said they did not know that this change has occurred ;)
<dobey> ok, i was mainly wondering if it was like "we have to ask for an exception every change we make to an icon" or what :)
<vish> dobey: if it is gonna break something major.. but most of the work is done only bugs are being fixed now
<rickspencer3> dobey, well, there should be a bug that describes the change, and then subscribe the right people
<rickspencer3> if the change is not deemed beneficial for the amount of knock on work that it causes, the release team may nack it
<dobey> ok
<vish> dobey: btw , which icon was bugging you? ;)
<dobey> vish: well all the humanity icons bug me... but i was asking for the possibility of putting a couple more icons in humanity
<vish> loo
 * kenvandine hugs humanity
<vish> *lol
<zyga> hello, does anyone use desktop-effects and is annoyed by lack of shift-alt-tab going back?
<zyga> is this by design or simple bug?
<vish> dobey: software center will be getting new icons
<dobey> M-S-Tab works fine here
<kenvandine> zyga, works here
<zyga> dobey: if you disable desktop-effects shift-alt-tab works
<kenvandine> works with desktop effects for me
<jcastro> doesn't work here
<zyga> meta or plain alt?
<dobey> zyga: i'm using compiz with cube and everything
<dobey> alt
<dobey> left alt
<kenvandine> alt-shift-tab goes backwards and alt-tab goes forward
<zyga> dobey: you probably changed settings
<dobey> right alt probably won't work
<zyga> I'm running defaults here
<kenvandine> i am pretty sure i am running defaults
<zyga> if I disable d-e it works as before
<dobey> i'm running a system i've been upgrading since gutsy or something...
<dobey> so i have no idea
<dobey> i just know it works now, and it worked then :)
<zyga> this is fresh install from daily cd
 * dobey blames the window button placement
<rickspencer3> zyga, I think there was a bug on that in Karmic as well
<dobey> :)
<zyga> I remember this issue is present since karmic
<zyga> :D
<zyga> right
<kenvandine> zyga, one sec, i have a freshly installed box downstairs
<zyga> I always patch my config but this is silly
<kenvandine> let me go check
<zyga> kenvandine: thanks
<zyga> perhaps this is something trivial and we can fix it easily for lucid
<zyga> everyone: having guest session might be a test environment too (I'm not sure if d-e work in guest sessions though)
<chrisccoulson> there is no keybinding for going back by default
<chrisccoulson> that's easy to fix though
<zyga> let's say I'm eager to fix this, what should I do (apart from looking up that issue in lp)
<chrisccoulson> you just need to set /apps/compiz/plugins/staticswitcher/allscreens/options/prev_key to "<Shift><Alt>Tab"
<zyga> branch some compiz-related package and patch defaults?
<zyga> hmm, gconf defaults then
<chrisccoulson> i don't know how we maintain compiz actually, but i could find out and then show you how to fix it :)
<kenvandine> indeed, on a fresh install it is broken
<zyga> chrisccoulson: gladly
<chrisccoulson> but that would have to be later on this evening if you're still around
<zyga> sure, please ping me
<zyga> actually
<zyga> please just say if what I'm about to say is sensible
<zyga> grep for that setting in gconf
<zyga> dpkg-query -S the file
<zyga> and apt-get source that package
<zyga> if it's in bzr I can easily branch that
<zyga> patch & fix is easy if it's just a gconf value
<chrisccoulson> that might help find the branch, but there is a specific way for setting gconf defaults in our packaging
<zyga> oh
<zyga> how does that work?
<chrisccoulson> we don't normally patch upstream schemas, although i don't know if that is the case with compiz
<zyga> (if upstream default is broken it should be reported too IMHO)
<zyga> by broken I mean not what 99% expect and not what is used by metacity
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it should be
 * zyga needs to logout-and-in-again
<chrisccoulson> zyga - are you familiar with bzr and cdbs?
<chrisccoulson> ooh
<zyga> odd, I set that key to <Shift><Alt>Tab but there is no effect
<chrisccoulson> zyga - that's strange. it seems to work here when i set it
<zyga> let's confirm how we set it
<zyga> gconftool-2  /apps/compiz/plugins/staticswitcher/allscreens/options/prev_key "<Shift><Alt>Tab"
<zyga> same?
<zyga> hmm, I just checked the man page
<chrisccoulson> i don't think that will set it
<chrisccoulson> you need:
<chrisccoulson> gconftool-2 --set --type string /apps/compiz/plugins/staticswitcher/allscreens/options/prev_key "<Shift><Alt>Tab"
<zyga> --set?
<zyga> ok it works :(
<zyga> my bad
<zyga> gconftool-2 --type string --set  /apps/compiz/plugins/staticswitcher/allscreens/options/prev_key "<Shift><Alt>Tab"
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, jcastro, anybody ... does anyone know the Xournal upstream?
<rickspencer3> someone pinged me about developing a Linux client for an electronic note taking tool they are creating
<rickspencer3> it occured to me that integration iwth Xournal might be a good path for them to take
<jcastro> rickspencer3: the only person I recognize in AUTHORS is dpm
<rickspencer3> thanks jcastro
<rickspencer3> I'm googling like crazy, but can't find any developer docs for it
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure, i've never used it before
<rickspencer3> so I'm thinking integration is not a mainline scenario for them
<dpm> rickspencer3, I was in touch with him a while ago. I created a patch for internationalizing the app. I can give you his e-mail or get you in touch with him
<dpm> (the xournal guy, I mean)
<rickspencer3> dpm, that would be sweet
<rickspencer3> though I will just pass it along to this other dude
<rickspencer3> ;)
<dpm> ok :)
<rickspencer3> thanks dpm
<chrisccoulson> mvo - did you have any thoughts for a way forward with this nm-applet issue on upgrade?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: no, sorry. my best idea was the triggering of a cache reload at the start of the upgrade i'm happy to give this a try, but I guess it will not work (because of the reasons discussed earlier)
<chrisccoulson> mvo - yeah, i suspect that won't work, as the module gets unloaded again straight afterwards
<chrisccoulson> and then we trigger an icon update again when installing the themes
<chrisccoulson> i think we're a bit screwed with this one :-/
<mvo> yes :/
<mvo> chrisccoulson, zyga: re shift-alt-tab - I remember uploading a fix for this some weeks ago
<chrisccoulson> mvo - yeah, i just had a look at the source, and it seems to be set correctly
<zyga> mvo: oh really? so it should work-out-of-the-box now/
 * zyga needs to test this on more-recent daily then
<mvo> well, it really was weeks
<mvo> metacity (1:2.28.0-0ubuntu2) karmic-proposed; urgency=low
<mvo>   * debian/metacity-common.gconf-defaults:
<mvo>     - make shift-alt-tab the default keybinding for reverse
<mvo>       window (LP: #150702)
<zyga> mvo: hmm, odd - let me run upstairs to check on another box
<mvo> subject: [ubuntu/lucid] metacity 1:2.28.0-2ubuntu4 (Accepted)
<mvo>     - use the correct gconf key for the backward setting
<mvo> so it should be there
<zyga> checking now
<chrisccoulson> mvo - oh, we're talking about compiz. it's using a different location for the settings isn't it?
<kenvandine> mvo, i just installed fresh on my wife's laptop last night, it isn't set for her
<zyga> mvo: you set this for metacity, why?
<zyga> mvo: the issue we're having is with compiz and staticswitch plugin
<zyga> is the gconf setting set in metacity for that?
<zyga> kenvandine: confirmed, it's not set on a 2-day old install
<zyga> <Ctrl><Alt><Shift>Tab works but that's another keybinding
<mvo> chrisccoulson: how do you mean? some settings its sharing with metacity and use the same location
<mvo> kenvandine: oh :/
<mvo> zyga: right, metacity and compiz share the settings
<mvo> chrisccoulson: I heard you are the new compiz guy ;)
<mvo> ?
 * chrisccoulson hides
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<chrisccoulson> who told you that? ;)
<kenvandine> lucky chrisccoulson
<Sarvatt> I was just speaking to my wife whom used ubuntu for the first time for the past 2 weeks and didn't like the new button layout and it got me curious. are the people who prefer it left handed? do they use a touchpad? moving the cursor to the top left to use those controls so often when you are right handed using a touchpad just feels awkward when the touchpad speed isn't cranked up, and now that we have to click to see things such as battery
<Sarvatt>  life left the cursor usually gets left in the top right area
<zyga> Sarvatt: I'm left handed
<zyga> I do use the touchpad
<chrisccoulson> i'm right handed, and i prefer the new button layout now ;)
<zyga> but I'm not sure I like the order of the buttons, (why different from osx)
<chrisccoulson> i find it awkward when i use my desktop now (which runs karmic)
<dobey> the problem with the buttons isn't the buttons. it's the way moving the buttons is implemented in the wm
 * mvo preferes "[x] windows title [_][O]"
<mvo> destructive action and non-descructive on different sides
<Sarvatt> i'm pretty impartial to the new layout but after talking to her about things she liked and didn't like that seemed to be her problem with it, it was awkward for her to go to the top left so often because her hand rested on the right side of the touchpad naturally
<Sarvatt> just got me curious if its more natural for someone left handed, but then again the touchpad scroll area is on the right which alot of people use heavily
<mvo> zyga, kenvandine: what does  gconftool -g /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/switch_windows_backward
<mvo>  print?
<zyga> <Shift><Alt>Tab
<mvo> chrisccoulson: the real fix for this would be make compiz match the metacity behavior more exactly
<zyga> mvo: isn't this setting only used when you disable destkop-effects?
<mvo> zyga: compiz should pick that up, it has a metacity compat mode
<zyga> mvo: it's not
<chrisccoulson> mvo - i don't think compiz picks that up any more
<mvo> chrisccoulson:  hm, why?
 * mvo checks the source
<chrisccoulson> mvo - i'm not sure. it caused some confusion with gnome-keybinding-properties a while ago, because that only adjusted the metacity settings
<chrisccoulson> but now gnome-keybinding-properties checks the WM in use and uses the WM specific keys
<chrisccoulson> the metacity keys have no effect when using compiz now
<Sarvatt> mvo: didn't think of that.. close, window title, minimize, maximize would be a SWEET layout, min/max is all i really use
<mvo> Sarvatt: I use this layout for years, I don't mind really if left or right, but on different sides :)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: I see
<chrisccoulson> mvo - actually, i take that back ;)
<mvo> zyga: right, this is a bug we need to fix, could you check if its already in LP and if not file it? then I target it for beta-2
<chrisccoulson> the xml files that compiz ships for gnome-keybinding-properties all have metacity keys in them
<mvo> and let the desktop team fix it ;)
<zyga> mvo: sure, just a second
<mvo> chrisccoulson: yeah, back in the days we decided to make them use the same keys to be able to switch back/forth
<mvo> chrisccoulson: and I see nothing in the changelog that indicates that compiz changed
<zyga> it's filed, quite a lot of times actually, I'll check for dupes
<mvo> zyga: heh :) ok
<mvo> oh joy! I think I found it, look like a *typo*
<zyga> one thing less to worry about
 * mvo testbuilds
<zyga> I found at least 150702, 326199, 480413, 454337
<zyga> I'll be right back
<mvo> #150702 sounds like the first
 * mvo needs to leave for the evening
 * zyga is back
<pitti> seb128: hah, I just got my 30th "fix committed" task on my +assignedbugs :-P *throwing bug # gauntlet harder*
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> pitti, did you fix the multiple layout thing?
<pitti> seb128: not yet
<seb128> pitti, in any case impressive number of bugs fixed you rock!
<seb128> I've quite some in the queue but I don't think that many
<seb128> pitti, any clue when you are likely to unfreeze?
<seb128> I'm always a bit nervous about letting zillion of updates in on a friday
<pitti> seb128: beta release was postponed until tomorrow noon
<pitti> (see u-d-a)
<seb128> :-(
<pitti> so I hope tomorrow afternoon
<seb128> suck
<pitti> we can probalby also delay until Monday..
<pitti> but as long as we can just upload, it shouldn't be a big deal
<seb128> it's the perfect time to have breakage landing one hour after everybody left for the weekend
<cjohnston> noon utc?
<pitti> yes, so I heared
<seb128> anyway uploads are meant to be bug fixes by now
<seb128> let's see how it goes
<seb128> I'm also eager to get some of the fixes in
<pitti> so am I
<seb128> pitti, I also need you to teach me some of your *disks wisdom at some point
<pitti> seb128: what are you interested in in particular?
<seb128> I've a vague picture of the stack but I miss some details
<seb128> like what gdu is doing
<seb128> I though the chain was udev -> udisks -> gvfs
<seb128> I'm not sure how the icon thing got fixed by gdu
<pitti> ah, so gdu is (1) a gobject library interface to udisks
<seb128> also I'm not sure if things like "usb disk is not mounted on boot" are bugs or policy and if it's up to udisks to do things like mounting or delegated to nautilus for everything
<pitti> which e. g. abstracts away whether it was devicekit-disks, udisks, or whether a new property came from udev, etc.
<pitti> and (2) a set of GTK widgets for GNOME programs which deal with storage devices
<pitti> primarily palimpsest
<pitti> seb128: gvfs knows nothing about udisks directly
<pitti> I'm not sure why davidz did that extra layer
<pitti> upower builds libupower-glib itself
<seb128> I knew about the ui part of gdu
<pitti> whereas gdu is a separate project
<pitti> but both are essentially convenience/gobject wrappers around the u* d-bus services
<seb128> I see
<pitti> seb128: if you ever programmed d-bus stuff in C, you'll appreciate :)
<pitti> seb128: so, udisks, upower, etc. do not have _any_ policy (by design)
<seb128> not so much programmed than read and tried to debug some dbus code in C
<pitti> they provide detection, notification, and methods for actions (mount, etc.)
<pitti> all the policy (i. e. how to connect events to actions) is done exclusively by the user session
<pitti> g-p-m is steering upower, with configuration
<pitti> likewise, nautilus is steering volume handling, with configuration
<infestor> hi
<infestor> i am gonna reinstall ubuntu but one question
<pitti> seb128: policy-wise, we want to automount everything which is removable, and nothing which is a fixed disk
<infestor> win 7 has a partition called system reserved
<infestor> if i remove it will grub know that there is a  win 7 installation?
<seb128> pitti, do we want to automount things like usb stick plugged in at boot?
<pitti> seb128: I think we should automount it, but not pop up nautilus windows for it (that would be confusing)
<seb128> infestor, try #ubuntu
<seb128> pitti, ok, make sense, thanks
<pitti> seb128: if you are curious, grab d-feet and play around with udisks' objects -- it should be quite self-explanatory
<seb128> pitti, I'm still a bit confused about some point but I don't want to abuse too much in one day ;-)
<pitti> seb128: "abuse"?
<seb128> well ask too many questions in one day
<seb128> it's already late and you probably have other things to do
<seb128> I will keep the next ones for an another day ;-)
<pitti> seb128: as you wish, but I'm not under stress right now
<pitti> just cleaning my bugs inbox a bit, and fixing easy stuff while I'm at it :)
<seb128> or maybe I should read some udev, udisks code
 * pitti needs to cheat a little and do trivial fixes to catch up
<pitti> seb128: do you know the role of hal in the old world, wrt. mount handling?
<seb128> pitti, udev and udisks properties seems a bit overlapping to me, I'm not sure why udev is not used directly ie by gdu to know if a device is a media player
<pitti> ah
<seb128> pitti, sort of yes
<pitti> seb128: so, we could do that
<pitti> seb128: basically, udisks is the storage portion of hal, conceptually
<pitti> done right this time :) but still the same idea: provide a PolicyKit controlled D-Bus service to get storage device detection signals and methods for mounting, formatting, partitioning, etc.
<pitti> seb128: the reason why gdu doesn't use udev directly is that udev is linux specific
<seb128> right, that part makes sense to me
<pitti> seb128: so, upower has a bsd backend, there's one in preparation for udisks
<pitti> the d-bus APIs of u* are not platform dependent
<seb128> it's rather all the properties handling which seems weird, it seems udev usually has what you need so why adding a layer?
<pitti> but udev is
<seb128> oh
<seb128> ok, now that makes sense to
<pitti> seb128: it's mainly a "clean layering" thing
<pitti> udev <-> udisks <-> gdu <-> gvfs
<seb128> so udisks is the abstraction layer
<seb128> and udev the backend
<pitti> so you can change/replace udev without changing a bit in gdu
<pitti> seb128: well, udisks is not just abstraction (it adds all the services like Mount(), FilesystemCreate() and policykit control), but basically yes
<seb128> and gdu the nice user interfaces app writters should use
<pitti> right, because using d-bus directly is a PITA in C at least
<seb128> -user
<pitti> and gobject is love :)
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> seb128: so it's udisks -> libgdu
<pitti> upower -> libupower-glib
<pitti> udev -> libgudev
<seb128> so for things like icon names udisks is basically reading udev properties
<pitti> seb128: right, it's just passing them through
<pitti> its udev .rules currently has three rules for icosn
<pitti> but teuf and I got rid of two of them today in m-p-i
<pitti> (where they belong)
<seb128> it's weird that for the ipod bug the icon was different in the udevadm and udisks dump then
<pitti> was it?
<pitti> I didn't see that
<pitti> modulo the devicekit-disks property, which was due to a local .rules file of your's
 * seb128 looks to log
<pitti> seb128: FWIW I agree to you that four layers is actually quite much
<seb128> <seb128>       E: DKD_PRESENTATION_ICON_NAME=multimedia-player-apple-ipod-nano-white
<seb128>  <seb128>         presentation icon:           multimedia-player
<pitti> right
<seb128> <seb128>         themed icons:  [drive-removable-media-usb]  [drive-removable-media]  [drive-removable]  [drive]
<pitti> the second line is from udisks
<seb128> that's what I had before the gdu update
<pitti> which doesn't care about DKD_
<pitti> adn the third line was the gdu bug
<pitti> I suppose it was something trivial like s/DKD_/UDISKS_/ :)
<seb128> what is DKD_PRESENTATION_ICON_NAME then?
<pitti> seb128: DKD -> devicekit-disks, the old name of udisks
<seb128> but udev didn't change?
<pitti> no, it didn't
<seb128> oh, the .udev is from gdu?
<pitti> seb128: the .rules file that you had left in /etc/ was from devicekit-disks
<pitti> i. e. it still added the DKD_ property, but nothign was using it any more
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> so pure noise
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i find some parts of the gvfs/gdu/udisks stack quite confusing too ;)
<pitti> right
<seb128> pitti, ok, I think now it does make sense, thanks a lot
<seb128> I might be able to handle some of those bugs now
<pitti> chrisccoulson: conceptually, it's one layer too much indeed
<seb128> instead of Cc-ing you every time
<pitti> if we only had linux, then it would be three, I guess :)
<chrisccoulson> at some point, i would like to spend some time understanding it ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: last 20 mins of scrollback might help :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but of course you are always welcome to ask me
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that's what I'm doing tonight :p
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i just had a look
<seb128> pitti, is your u5 working in rhythmbox now btw?
<pitti> if you ever wonder about the API (dbus/glib), the -doc packages don't suck too much
<pitti> seb128: yes, like a charm
<pitti> seb128: and with m-p-i now also in gvfs/nautilus
<seb128> pitti, what is done with m-p-i?
<pitti> I convinced upstream to do a new release today *hehe*
<seb128> I guess it uses DeviceMatch to set something
<pitti> seb128: oh, it's the music player portion of hal-info now, again "done right"
<seb128> but what part of the stack read those infos or how they passed through?
<pitti> seb128: have a look at /lib/udev/rules.d/40-usb-media-players.rules
<seb128> like
<seb128> [Device]
<seb128> Product=Yepp YP-35
<seb128> Vendor=Samsung
<seb128> AccessProtocol=storage
<seb128> DeviceMatch=usb:04e8:5010;
<pitti> seb128: ok, that's an .mpi file
<seb128> I guess it matches the usb id
<pitti> seb128: mpi is two parts
<seb128> right, it's /usr/share/media-player-info/samsung-yepp_yp-35.mpi
<pitti> seb128: (1) udev rules which tag particular hardware (vendor/product ID usually) with ID_MUSIC_PLAYER="name"
<pitti> /lib/udev/rules.d/40-usb-media-players.rules
<pitti> oh, sorry, in lucid it's still 90_, I think
<seb128> yes it is
 * pitti moved it to 40 in mpi 5
<pitti> lucid is old, dammit!
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> don't tell me!
<hyperair> does anyone here have avahi-daemon taking up 50% cpu?
<pitti> seb128: the knowledge that a device is a media player is enough for things like gvfs
<seb128> hyperair, no
<pitti> seb128: and for a music player like banshee or rhythmbox, it takes the value of ID_MEDIA_PLAYER
<hyperair> seb128: it seems to keep polling a bad fd.
<pitti> seb128: and opens /usr/share/media-player-info/<name>.mpi
<pitti> seb128: to read formats, and other details
<seb128> ah ok
<pitti> seb128: so, forget .fdis
<seb128> so the udev rules
<seb128> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04e8" , ATTRS{idProduct}=="5021" , ENV{ID_MEDIA_PLAYER}="samsung-yepp_yp-st5"
<seb128> for example
<pitti> everything that should identify/match hardware and tag it for userspace is done with udev rules these days
<pitti> seb128: correct
<seb128> it means that udev export the ENV when ATTRS match?
<pitti> seb128: udev is trimmed for being super fast on evaluating large rules files
<pitti> seb128: right; == -> comparison, = -> assignment, like in C
<seb128> ie the udevadm dump will have ID_MEDIA_PLAYER="samsung-yepp_yp-st5" if a 04e8:5021 is detected?
<pitti> seb128: ATTRS -> sysfs attributes, which come straight from the hardware through the kernel
<pitti> attributes are _only_ in sysfs, and _not_ in udev's brain
<pitti> udev has convenience APIs to access them, but it doesn't store them
<pitti> udev itself can store "properties" for each device
<pitti> ENV{}, and what you see as "E:" in udevadm info --export-db
<pitti> those can be set (arbitrarily) by rules (sysfs attributes are readonly)
<seb128> ok, now I've an overview of this stacke
<seb128> stack
<seb128> enough to look around and figure remaining details
<seb128> pitti, thanks a lot!
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> seb128, chrisccoulson: http://linuxplumbersconf.org/2009/slides/Kay-Sievers-David-Zeuthen-plugging-the-modern-desktop.pdf is really good, BTW
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<TheMuso> Good morning.
<seb128> hey TheMuso
<vish> dobey: if you need any new icons added in humanity let me know, we can probably squeeze it in with the software store icons..
<pitti> vish, dobey: ah, did the two of you talk about the misnamed media-player-ipod icons?
<seb128> pitti, ok, u3 issue solved
<seb128> pitti, upstream forgot to add the mtpdevice option to the schemas
<seb128> so mtp is off by default
<seb128> works better after setting the gconf key!
<pitti> :)
<pitti> yay
 * pitti waves good night, 'nuff for today
<pitti> bonsoir, mes amis!
<pitti> or, "bon nuit", I think :)
<seb128> pitti, bonne nuit!
<pitti> bon, bonne, argh :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> see you tomorrow
<seb128> sleep well
<RAOF> Good morning, sleepyheads :)
<seb128> hey RAOF rob
<seb128> hey RAOF robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> seb128, 'ello
<RAOF> 'ello 'ello!
<RAOF> This poor laptop really wants some decruftifying.
<TheMuso> heh
<RAOF> I might take it apart and blow the dust out, too. 70℃ is perhaps a bit hot to be idling.
<rickspencer3> hi RAOF
<rickspencer3> so good tip on The Cat Empire
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Good morning.
<rickspencer3> haven't hear third wave ska in some years ;)
<RAOF> :)
<TheMuso> Yeah, the cat empire are an awesome group. Haven't had a chance to hear them live, but they are supposed to be very good. Not all of their stuff catches my fancy, but overall I do like their sound a lot.
<RAOF> Oh, man.  Next time they play in Sydney, go! :)
<rickspencer3> I see they will be touring Europe in October
<rickspencer3> and be in UK area around 10.10 release time
<rickspencer3> maybe we could get them to play in the boat across from millbank for a release party ;)
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Try to book them for the 10.10 release party? ;)
 * rickspencer3 whips out credit card
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks for the link
<chrisccoulson> right, i am moving in to the lounge for the rest of the evening
<chrisccoulson> urgh, consolekit has messed up on me
<chrisccoulson> i just booted and apparently i'm not on the active console
<chrisccoulson> well, that was weird
<rickspencer3> seb128, bryceh have either of you noticed that sometimes notify-osd leaves a little line your monitor?
<seb128> no
<bryceh> rickspencer3, I've not seen that
<rickspencer3> seb128, do with it what you will:
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/541558
<rickspencer3> I kinda suspect it's some weird compiz issue or something
<rickspencer3> but I put it on notify-osd
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 541558 in notify-osd "Notifications sometime leave an extra line on the screen" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> yeah, it's weird
<seb128> brb gnome-keyring behave weirdly, session restart
<seb128> hum
<seb128> is there any way to make g_debug quiet?
<seb128> like turn it off to not print anything in some way?
<robert_ancell> seb128, g_log_set_default_handler?
<robert_ancell> seb128, or looking for an environment variable?
<seb128> robert_ancell, right, I was wondering if there was an easier way like a define to turn those off or something
<seb128> robert_ancell, context is that some dx package is flooding .xsession-errors with debug infos
<seb128> I was pondering dropping the g_debug calls from the source
<seb128> it seems mostly things they added while writting it, not really things which would be useful in a debug log
<seb128> I will check with them tomorrow
<robert_ancell> I'd recommend setting g_log_set_default_handler and filtering them out (see simple-scan source for how to do this)
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks
<ronoc> TheMuso: hey Luke !
<ronoc> TheMuso: what is your skype name ? have a minute for a very quick skype catch up ?
<TheMuso> ronoc: Currently don't have skype installed sorry, and I have no functional headset atm
<ronoc> TheMuso: no worries
<ronoc> TheMuso: so I have been asked to draft a document for the upcoming lucid + 1
<TheMuso> ronoc: Right.
<TheMuso> ronoc: atm all I know that is certain is updating the whole stack to the latest available versions, and trying to get jack2 to replace jack, and integrate with pulse.
<ronoc> TheMuso: cool that is what I was going to suggest aswell
<crimsun> there's a GSoC proposal for that last bit
<ronoc> TheMuso: I tried jack today with ardour on lucid and everything seemed to be fine ??
<TheMuso> ronoc: cool
<ronoc> TheMuso: once I start qjackctrl all audio playback paused ?
<TheMuso> ronoc: playback from what? qjackctl atm calls pasuspender
<ronoc> TheMuso: oh okay that would explain it
<ronoc> TheMuso: the playback was from rhythmbox
<TheMuso> ok
<ronoc> TheMuso: that all makes sense now
<ronoc> TheMuso: so for my document aside from what the current set up is (with qjackctl calling pasuspender) what are our benefits for jack2
<ronoc> TheMuso: proper dbus integration ?
<TheMuso> ronoc: Jack being able to work accross multiple CPUs/cores, and dbus integration, including with rtkit.
<ronoc> TheMuso: okay understood
<ronoc> TheMuso: i need to check the changelogs - stephane has been busy :)
<TheMuso> So to start things off, we need to kick off discussions with Debian about jack2 and package namespace. I'll do that either later today or tomorrow.
<ronoc> TheMuso: okay cool I'll mention you are on the case with that
<TheMuso> I'll CC ronoc, crimsun, and anyone else interested in that discussion.
<ronoc> sound
<TheMuso> Probably persia as well
<ronoc> TheMuso: I was also going to push for some updates to rhythmbox, the inclusion of some sort of spotify replacement (songbird ? - although i heard they went broke)
<TheMuso> ronoc: ah ok, I'm not really involved with that stuff. I'm more concerned re low level userspace.
<ronoc> TheMuso: grand
<RAOF> I wonder if Banshee might finally be ready for 10.10; there's some nice stuff there, particularly if the Cubano netbook interface gets some love.
<ronoc> TheMuso: very much suggestions stage right now , if you have any suggestions please feel free to send them to me or Dbarth or just update the wiki page which I will send to you tmrw
<TheMuso> ronoc: Will do.
<ronoc> TheMuso: great - better call it a night - just went to a great gig http://www.myspace.com/clangsayne - talk soon.
<ronoc> g'd night
<TheMuso> ronoc: night and sounds good.
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-03-19
<arand> robert_ancell: Regarding chromium-bsu in featured... It seems (test on noveau vs nvdidia) to run unbearably slow if no 3D accel is available, so maybe one should look otherwise for a simple 2D game?
<robert_ancell> arand, could you note that on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Lucid/FeaturedApps.
<arand> robert_ancell: will do.
<robert_ancell> arand, I'll also update that with the current choices so it's easier to comment on
<robert_ancell> arand, I suspect that supertuxkart has the same problem.  Perhaps a solution is to update the package description with "This game requires 3D support"
<arand> robert_ancell: Definitely a good idea. Regading chr-bsu I figured one of it's raison-de-etre might be that it is a simple 2D game, which is kind of spoiled if it needs 3D support.
<robert_ancell> arand, is there a good candidate for replacement?
<arand> robert_ancell: hmm, not really that I know off the top of my head..
<robert_ancell> arand, the policy for the list is once a package is on the list it remains there until it is replaced by a better package
<arand> robert_ancell: ah, right, and the ratio games/other is set for now?
<robert_ancell> arand, no ratio is set,  it just has to be argued that the new list is better than the old one
<robert_ancell> (so a new list might get rejected on the grounds "too many games" or "not enough games")
<arand> robert_ancell: right, time to go wild in the software centre..
<robert_ancell> arand,  :)
<thewilbob> hello, my mail notification alert popup for thunderbird 2.xx24 and Ubuntu 9.10 using Gnome is huge.  How to control the size?
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> rickspencer3: I've seen those as well -- you mean popup help which stays around until you click it away?
<pitti> rickspencer3: ah, no, I have something different then
<RAOF> Good morning.
<pitti> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> Good.
<TheMuso> Hey pitti.
<RAOF> I'm seeing if I can write a patch to prevent VESA from loading when kms is active faster than pbuilder can build gjs on armel. :)
<pitti> heh
<pitti> good luck!
<TheMuso> lol
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> pitti: hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> I'm splendid; how are you? back from the conference?
<pitti> didrocks: I solved your Popen() mystery
<didrocks> pitti: oh nice, I didn't look at my email yet. I have a huge backog :)
<didrocks> right, back from the conference/canonical booth. We had a lot of people, it was nice
<didrocks> of course, my voice is totally out of order today :)
<didrocks> (3 days is a little bit hard when you're not used to speak in a noisy environment)
<pitti> yes, your IRC sounds raw today :-P
<didrocks> but it was fun :)
<didrocks> heh
<pitti> great to hear!
<didrocks> how was the beta going? Not too much "last minute changes to be done now NOW NOW!" ? :)
<didrocks> pitti: nice catch (just read your email) about the buffering and the option to fix that but I don't understand how the shell (when you execute python-mkdebian directly), ask to print what you currently have in the buffer before python deciding that the buffer is full enough to print it
<pitti> kwwii: do you know how/where the theme previews are generated/stored? I wondered about bug 540907
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540907 in light-themes "Appearance preferences preview icons should match layout" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540907
<pitti> didrocks: I can't parse your sentence, I'm afraid
<didrocks> hum, let me rephrase :)
<pitti> didrocks: the shell isn't involved at all with this
<pitti> it just connects pipes
<didrocks> pitti: right, but as you said, the issue is that python is buffering too much its stdout
<pitti> didrocks: oh; I just know that shell programs are line buffered, so it's a nice comparison to check whether the problem is on the feeding or receiving side
<pitti> didrocks: right; it's fully buffered when stdout is not a termial, and line-buffered if it is a terminal
<pitti> (by default)
<didrocks> ok, that was that part missing for me "fully buffered when stdout is not a termial, and line-buffered if it is a terminal" :)
<didrocks> pitti: thanks a lot for looking at that and for the fix as well :)
<pitti> de rien
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Nafallo> morning seb128
<didrocks> good morning seb128
<seb128> hey Nafallo didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, had good holidays?
<didrocks> seb128: oh :p Not really holidays and more tired than working at home, TBH :)
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> seb128: yesterday, my voice was low. Today, it's totally broken!
<seb128> so you are back to quiet work today? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: heh, I tried to minimize the backlog. Just put on the side, bugs I should triage/comment and delete the noise. But I think it'll be ok and a quiet day (well, at least, I hope it will :))
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<didrocks> seb128: and you, rushing once the freeze will be no more in practice? :)
<seb128> hey pitti!
<seb128> didrocks, no, I''ve been filling the queue
<seb128> got a rhythmbox update with 5 bug closed yesterday
<didrocks> nice :)
<seb128> I had to do something, pitti throw some gauntlet at me yesterday ;-)
<pitti> wow
<pitti> seb128: oh, btw, wrt the Y3
<pitti> seb128: I faintly remember that I had to enable the MTP plugin manually
<didrocks> seb128: heh
<seb128> pitti, works now since the mtp gconf key is fixed
<pitti> so that might explain why it worked for me now
<seb128> pitti, yeah, as I said yesterday evening it was missing the schemas keys to enable it :p
<pitti> seb128: so that was the key for enabling the plugin?
<seb128> yes
<pitti> sweet
 * pitti hugs seb128
<seb128> it's in the queue now
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> I want lucid to unfreeze!
<seb128> so much good things waiting ;-)
<pitti> hah, 67 packages
<seb128> + syncs pendings
<seb128> I guess like new udisks is not there but you will sync from Debian?
<pitti> "A total of 3077 bug tasks were fixed during Lucid!"
<pitti> that will jump quite a bit after the flush
<seb128> I'm pondering waiting for updates or do multimedia playing
<pitti> it might get me very close to kirkland, depending on how many he piled up
<seb128> testing rather
<seb128> that was not clear
 * seb128 wants to test all his players on lucid
<seb128> like file them up from rhythmbox, play songs, etc
<seb128> I've a U3 and some ipods there
<pitti> with new gdu/udisks/mpi it will work much better
<seb128> ok, so let's wait for those
<seb128> I don't fancy doing all the testing twice
<pitti> teuf also fixed libgpod yesterday
<seb128> right
<pitti> I hope he will release it soon
<pitti> and we need to fix humanity-icon-theme
<seb128> btw the DK_ rules comes from libgpod
<seb128> not from my old devicekit-disks config
<seb128> I've that pending too
<pitti> h-i-t ships /usr/share/icons/Humanity/devices/24/multimedia-player-ipod.svg
<pitti> but it tought to be m-p-apple-ipod.svg
<seb128> pitti, http://gtkpod.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=gtkpod/libgpod;a=commit;h=8b89229eb5ae88ed40438fa789b665817d71a786
<seb128> pitti, http://gtkpod.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=gtkpod/libgpod;a=commit;h=23db920dc865f208af176886228c5f67686248cf
<pitti> seb128: right, I discussed all those with teuf yesterday
<seb128> pitti, those 2 commits are interesting
<seb128> the second one explain the DK lines in my udev log
<pitti> I'll prod him to cut a new release (he was about to anyway), then we can package that
<seb128> pitti, I was going to do the 0.7.1 update + those 2 commits today
<seb128> 0.7.91 rather
<seb128> but I will update when he does a new tarball
<pitti> seb128: I pinged teuf
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> let me know if he plans to roll a new tarball today
<seb128> otherwise I will do what I said
<pitti> I will
<seb128> it's easy enough to do another update next week
<seb128> but I want to do ipod testing this afternoon so I will probably build the new version + git changes anyway
<seb128> I can as well upload that if there is no tarball today
<pitti> teuf | pitti: maybe tonight
<pitti> teuf | pitti: you want one soon ?
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> I'm off to doctor for ~ 1 hour
<seb128> pitti, see you
<huats> morning !
<didrocks> salut huats. How was your trip back to Toulouse?
<huats> hello didrocks
<huats> it was quite good : I slept till Bordeaux (which is more than half of the trip :))
<thekorn> hi, if changing the keyboard layout using g-keyboard-properties is not working, the bugreport should be filed against g-settings-daemon, correct?
<huats> didrocks, remember pessulus :)
<didrocks> huats: I have an event in my calendar for it :)
<didrocks> but not now ^^
<huats> sure
<pitti> re
<mvo> seb128: you will not like this, but its needed (or something like this, does not have to be exactly this). bug #514879 has a patch now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 514879 in software-center "details update very very slow" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514879
<kwwii> pitti: the problem with the theme preview has to do with the buttons in metacity
<kwwii> pitti: it is a known problem which we are hopefully going to fix
<pitti> kwwii: ah, great; thanks
<didrocks> back in a little bit more than one hour, going to have a lunch with vuntz :)
 * vuntz is kidnapping didrocks 
<pitti> seb128: oh, btw
<pitti> seb128: bug 539636
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539636 in libatasmart "gdu wrongly reports bad disk sectors" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539636
<pitti> seb128: I've analyzed the main bug now (bug 438136) and summarized into https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=25772#c6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438136 in libatasmart "palimpsest bad sectors false positive" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438136
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 25772 in library "Unlucky heuristic for calculate BAD_SECTOR_MANY" [Normal,New]
<pitti> seb128: but your particular bug report is a more interesting case
<pitti>  reallocated-sector-count     77|  1| 63 FAIL_PAST 1783 sectors Pre-fail Online
<chrisccoulson> pitti - are you noticing any consolekit weirdness?
<chrisccoulson> i'm getting this in my syslog:
<chrisccoulson> chris-laptop console-kit-daemon[1200]: WARNING: Could not determine active console
<pitti> seb128: this is not an issue of mis-parsing the raw sector count
<pitti> seb128: the normalized count is also pretty low already (77), and in the past the drive's own firmware even detected it much worse (which might be a firmware bug)
<pitti> seb128: but still, if I were you I'd replace that disk
<pitti> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I have one entry for that in auth.log
<pitti> ah, no, haha
<pitti> auth.log:Mar 19 12:05:55 tick sudo:   martin : TTY=pts/2 ; PWD=/var/log ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/grep Could not determine active console
<chrisccoulson> i'm also seeing lots of these:
<chrisccoulson> chris-laptop console-kit-daemon[1200]: WARNING: Error waiting for native console 8 activation: Invalid argument
<pitti> that was just the grep that I just did
<chrisccoulson> basically, consolekit is totally broken here (it says i'm not on the active console)
<chrisccoulson> and so not much is working now ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: is the daemon running? ck-list-sessinos?
<pitti> "sessions"
<asac_> pitti: so how do you i18n .desktop files in upstream python build systems? where is a good example package?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it is. and this is what ck-list-sessions shows:
<chrisccoulson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/397759/
<pitti> chrisccoulson: this seems fine?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - "active = FALSE"
<chrisccoulson> that should be true
<pitti> asac_: just the same as in C projects -- .desktop.in and use intltool-merge
<pitti> asac_: jockey and apport do that (with distutils-extra)
<asac_> ok. so distutils-extra
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, indeed
<pitti> asac_: but of course you can also copy the intltool logic from DistUtilsExtra/command/build_i18n.py
<pitti> chrisccoulson: if you can reproduce that, running the CK daemon in the foreground (on a VT) might be interesting
<asac_> pitti: i look at jockey ... the desktop.in files are nowhere referred to (not setup.py etc.)
<pitti> (and then do some VT switching/X sessions, etc.)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - the consolekit error message is triggered because this fails:
<chrisccoulson> ioctl (console_fd, VT_WAITACTIVE, num);
<pitti> asac_: distutils auto.py magic :)
<chrisccoulson> so, i wonder who messed up the VT stuff ;)
<pitti> asac_: it grabs all .desktop.in files automatically
<asac_> oh
<pitti> asac_: and adds them to POTFILES.in, etc.
<asac_> pitti: and you create the .pot with intltool-merge ?
<asac_> oh
<asac_> right i wondered where the POTFILES.in is
<pitti> asac_: .pot is intltool-update; intltool-merge takes a bunch of .po and a .desktop.in (or other .in files) and builds the merged .desktop
<pitti> asac_: i-update extracts strings from sources (in POTFILES.in) and builds a pot; it can also merge the .po files against an updated .pot
<asac_> let me try that ;)
<asac_> pitti: so what do i run to bootstrap the po/ ? e.g. i make a distutils.auto setup.py ... and then i run that like what?
<seb128> re
<seb128> sorry I was out for some shopping
<seb128> mvo, looking but yeah, I'm not sure we want to change gtk now
<pitti> asac_: "bootstrap"? it can't automatically translate for you, sorry
<pitti> asac_: that's for the next version, with babelfish integration :-P
<seb128> pitti, rock on for libsmartata
<seb128> pitti, what is the issue with my disk?
<pitti> seb128: just replied in the bug (basically the same what I said above)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> will check in a bit
<pitti> seb128: but your blob is a perfect test case
<pitti> seb128: i. e. it is a state where it's actually justified to warn users, but it's not below the vendor threshold yet
<asac_> pitti: i mean when i setup the upstream build system
<asac_> i have no po/ directory
<pitti> asac_: just build it once
<asac_> ok
<pitti> asac_: then you have po/myproject.pot
<pitti> and can then copy that to e. g. de.po and start translating
<seb128> pitti, maybe the warning could be lighter in such cases ;-)
<pitti> seb128: how does it look like now?
<pitti>       overall assessment:      Disk reports many bad sectors
<pitti> that looks pretty correct
<seb128> well the notification area icon has a red bold label
<pitti> seb128: well, when I'm done with patching libatasmart it will say "bad sectors", but still say "okay"
<seb128> it makes you feel like you should change the disk NOW
<seb128> where this disk is working for years with this error
<pitti> ah, I'll just load your blob into udisks and see
<pitti> nice way of testing it both ways
<asac_> pitti: yeah. that worked. so how do i get all the translations we already have in the .desktop in the po? or is that ok to keep them there?
<pitti> asac_: the .desktop.in shouldn't have any
<seb128> ups
<pitti> seb128: FYI, $ sudo udisks --ata-smart-refresh /dev/sda --ata-smart-simulate /tmp/smart.blob
<seb128> pitti, ok
<seb128> ah, good to know
<asac_> pitti: well. we had a .desktop with plenty of transltaions ;)
<pitti> seb128: that's a great way of testing this stuff once you have a blob
<asac_> i would prefer to not loose them
<pitti> asac_: hm, you could write some seddery/small perl script to extract them and put them into a .po file, and then use intltool-update to merge them, so that they get a proper format?
<pitti> seb128: ah, and now I also see the notification with an action
<pitti> seb128: do we have a bug for that as well?
<seb128> yes, it's milestoned
<asac_> ok thanks
<asac_> guess i will just drop them for now ... we can add that back later
<pitti> asac_: how many are there?
<pitti> asac_: if it's just 5, a manual copy&paste is certainly much faster :)
<asac_> pitti: 80 ;)
<asac_> but ok
<asac_> i dropped them for now ... it was a copy from openoffice anyway
<chrisccoulson_> pitti - i rebooted and consolekit is working again now
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: strange
<chrisccoulson_> but it's done that twice now since yesterday evening :-/
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: perhaps it's stumbling over a bad console state sometimes, while plymouth does its magic
<chrisccoulson_> pitti - i suspect that's probably what happens
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: perhaps change the d-bus service file to launch it through /bin/sh -c and redirect output to /var/log/consolekit.log?
<pitti> (unless it's already going to syslog, of course)
<seb128> james_w`, hey
<chrisccoulson_> the output already goes to syslog
<seb128> james_w`, do you have a minute for a bzr question?
<chrisccoulson_> pitti - but the error is that the ioctl returns EINVAL
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: then merely add --debug to the .service?
<chrisccoulson_> pitti - yeah, i added --debug to the service file
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: ah, if you already tracked it down to that, perhaps open a bug and subscribe Keybuk? I think he knows the VT stuff inside out now
<chrisccoulson_> pitti - yeah, will do
<mvo> seb128: not now> fine with me, but something needs to happen soonish (next week?). without some patch like this the performance of the treeview is just too bad
<seb128> mvo, "now" was lucid cycle there
<seb128> mvo, "now" was lucid cycle there
<seb128> ups
<mvo> seb128: oh
<seb128> mvo, well I commented before looking at the change
<mvo> seb128: we need a solution for lucid
<seb128> mvo, I don't like much having but I guess if it's needed
<mvo> I don't like it either
<mvo> if I had my will we would not do treeviews with changing height until the problem is properly fixed
<mvo> but I did not get my will so we need to do something
<seb128> do you think you could still email the upstream list to raise the issue?
<mvo> I will try
<seb128> mvo, speaking of which you got a reply from thos on g-c-c
<seb128> mvo, I will upload your change, I've a fix from Cody to upload too
<mvo> I had hoped for support for the treeview speed  from bratsche
<seb128> but that might be on monday
<mvo> seb128: yeah, this is what I was about to suggest, to wait until mondy
<seb128> I don't want to queue gtk changes to go in when nobody is around
<mvo> just in case
<mvo> and I will push a updated patch to upstream to see if I can convince them, I think it could even be included in the general case because I can not (currently) measure any slowdown
<seb128> mvo, thanks!
 * seb128 lunch now
<seb128> bbl
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: hm, it seems that 5 of the 6 "triaged problems" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus are your's.. do you need some help with those?
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: we can probably discuss bug 532511 again, and I'm sure that seb128 or I can also help with bug 456468
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532511 in gnome-terminal "terminal settings messed up after upgrade due to forced profile change" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532511
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456468 in network-manager-applet "upgrade triggers nm-applet "resource not found" ... missing icon "nm-applet-device"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456468
<chrisccoulson_> pitti - we're pretty screwed with bug 456468 after the investigation we did yesterday
<chrisccoulson_> but i would appreciate some help on deciding a way forward for bug 532511
<chrisccoulson_> pitti - did you follow what we did with bug 456468 yesterday?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456468 in network-manager-applet "upgrade triggers nm-applet "resource not found" ... missing icon "nm-applet-device"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456468
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: no, I didn't follow
<pitti> the bug trail doesn't seem to have anything new?
<chrisccoulson_> pitti - what happens is - glibc and gtk gets updated, then something triggers an icon reload in nm-applet
<chrisccoulson_> and nm-applet tries to load the (new) libpixbufloader-png.so in to memory, which depends on the latest glibc library
<chrisccoulson_> but the old glibc is still in memory, and it fails
<pitti> oh, I think I saw that bit
<chrisccoulson_> pitti - ** (nm-applet:1368): WARNING **: Icon nm-active-device missing: Unable to load image-loading module: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.11' not found (required by /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so)
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: so is that why nm-applet dies during dist-upgrade, but comes back just fine?
<chrisccoulson_> i should probably update the bug really
<chrisccoulson_> pitti - yeah, that's why it dies
<chrisccoulson_> but it affects lots more stuff than nm-applet
<pitti> I even restarted it during dist-upgrade
<chrisccoulson_> pitti - have a look at my xsession-errors from the upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/397262/
<chrisccoulson_> (its not nice)
<pitti> is that even something new? similar stuff seems to have happened during just about any dist-upgrade so far, AFAIR
<chrisccoulson_> i'm not sure. i suppose most things just don't die like nm-applet does
<pitti> it's not a big deal for ethernet anyway, but I guess you'd suddenly lose wifi during dist-upgrade
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, that seems to be what happens
<pitti> which is still not breaking the upgrade (since by that time all the .debs were downloaded), but a bit of a wart
<seb128> pitti, I don't have any idea about the nm issue
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: so ideally in this case nm-applet would ignore all the new icons etc. and just keep on running, right?
<seb128> pitti, neither does has mvo
<chrisccoulson_> pitti - yeah, probably
<chrisccoulson_> that doesn't help for upgrades though
<chrisccoulson_> (as it's the old version running)
<pitti> seb128: right, just pondering, since as I said Chris currently owns 5 out of 6 RC bugs
<seb128> pitti, we discussed it yesterday, we are basically screwed out of changing the code running before upgrade
<pitti> well, I don't personally consider it a dealbreaker anyway
<seb128> pitti, how do you build your rc list?
<pitti> seb128: lucid targetted, priority high or critical
<pitti> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RCBugTargetting
<seb128> pitti, I'm sure we have other bugs matching those criterious
<seb128> I've at least opened half a dozen of > high with lucid tasks
<seb128> none being there
<pitti> seb128: yes, I didn't update the list this week yet
<mvo> could we detect it exiting and restarting it? I'm desperate but I wanted to throw the idea out
<pitti> seb128: I'm about to :)
<pitti> mvo: in new code, yes ..
<mvo> in u-m I mean
<chrisccoulson_> mvo - that should really be the responsibility of the session manager to do that
<chrisccoulson_> but for some reason, we disable session manager integration in nm-applet
<seb128> mvo, we could I guess, but would it behave correctly with the old nm still running?
 * mvo has no idea 
<seb128> or do we need to restart nm?
<mvo> isn't the dbus API stable?
<seb128> no clue
<seb128> I think it changed since hardy
<seb128> nm 0.6 to 0.8
<seb128> but I'm not sure
 * mvo looks for the NM expert
<pitti> seb128: different question, should we go with poppler 0.13/0.14, or stay at 0.12?
<pitti> seb128: (at this point I'd think stay at 0.12, but checking..)
<seb128> pitti, how come you ask about that? just curious
<seb128> pitti, stay with 0.12
<pitti> seb128: bug 404214
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404214 in poppler "jaunty cups postscript failure (hardy success)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404214
<pitti> seb128: ok, I'll grab that bug then and backport the patch
<seb128> 0.13 will we stable after lucid
<seb128> and requires cairo 1.9
<seb128> and still no sign of cairo 1.10
<seb128> which was due in january
<seb128> I don't trust them for getting it on time and it's late for upgrading cairo to a new serie
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> pitti, urg http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/team-assigned/canonical-desktop-team-assigned-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> pitti, there is like 3 screens of rc bugs for our team
<seb128> quite some fix commited though but still
<pitti> yes
<pitti> seb128: I don't add them all to the wiki page, mostly just the things that Steve asks about in the release meeting invitation, plus some extra which I think are tricky and hard to fix
<seb128> ah ok
<pitti> seb128: but a lot of the ones in above list are not targetted to lucid
<seb128> I was just surprised by the "5 of the 6 rc bugs we have are assigned to chrisccoulson_"
<pitti> and thus are not release critical
<pitti> s/are/appear to/
<seb128> pitti, well there is at least 25 bugs with lucid tasks > High there
<pitti> seb128: so far I was using https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+bugs?batch=200, and grabbed the desktop-y bits out
<pitti> seb128: I think above page is buggy
<pitti> it has bug 474917 at the top, but that was closed long ago
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 474917 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "nvidia drivers 185.xx compile into kernel 2.6.28 instead of 2.6.31 on update from jaunty to karmic" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/474917
<seb128> pitti, it's not closed
<seb128> see ubottu
<pitti> see the bug :)
<seb128> weird
<seb128> wth?
<mvo> seb128: I updated upstream gnome #607447
<ubottu> Gnome bug 607447 in GtkTreeView "treeview almost fixed_height mode" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=607447
<seb128> mvo, danke
<mvo> with hard data and updated patch
<seb128> mvo, you rock, thanks
<mvo> thanks, I hope its considered upstream
<pitti> Riddell, kenvandine: can you please update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus for Kubuntu/DX?
<kenvandine> pitti, sure
<pitti> seb128: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gtkpod/files/libgpod/libgpod-0.7.9x/libgpod-0.7.92.tar.gz/download :)
<seb128> pitti, danke!
<pitti> seb128: ok, got the atasmart patch ready; now it says Overall Status: BAD_SECTOR instead of BAD_SECTOR_MANY
<seb128> pitti, oh, nice
<seb128> I still need to look at how those smart status work
<seb128> because the winxp utilities we tried seem to disagree about the bad sectors on this disk there
<pitti> seb128: no notification any more, but palimpsest says "contains some bad blocks"
<pitti> sounds about right to me
<seb128> yes, definitively better ;-)
 * seb128 hugs pitti, the bug killer
 * pitti hugs back seb128
 * pitti sings "another one bites the dust"
<seb128> pitti, which one?
<pitti> seb128: well, the libatasmart one
<seb128> ah
<pitti> patch sent upstream, applied to debian git, uploaded
<pitti> I want to get my 40th. "fix committed" task today still, so now off to those jockey bugs
<seb128> lol
<nigelb> pitti, seb128: you folks rock :) (probably we need to appreciate the awesome work more ;) )
<seb128> nigelb, thank you!
<nigelb> :)
<pitti> nigelb: believe it or not, the best appreciation in practical live is when hundreds of people discuss button ordering or the shade of violet on the background image; it can't be so bad if they do that :)
<pitti> nigelb: but thank you!
<nigelb> :)
<pitti> seb128: just to avoid collisions, do you plan an evo upload after the freeze?
<pitti> seb128: I have a pending change to fix .desktop translations (in bzr)
<seb128> pitti, nothing scheduled yet but we will most likely upload it before beta2 yes
<seb128> pitti, the change is a no change rebuild with new cdbs right?
<pitti> right
<pitti> well, I bumped the b-dep
<seb128> I was pondering doing that or not
<pitti> in case I'd upload now
<seb128> I don't like having artificial requirements just to not wait a few hours between uploads
<pitti> then I don't need to worry about watching the publication, etc.
<pitti> well, it's not artificial
<Laney> my terminal theme just got overwritten on a karmic->lucid update. I seem to recall a bug for this being there already, is that right?
<pitti> it will be buggy with earlier cdbs
<seb128> right
<seb128> upload
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I need to chase njpatel about evo-indicator too
<pitti> Laney: bug 532511
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532511 in gnome-terminal "terminal settings messed up after upgrade due to forced profile change" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532511
<Laney> pitti: thanks
 * Laney subscribes
<seb128> jcastro, if you read me, fix your code! ;-)
<hyperair> pitti: re bug #540098, it's a kernel thing.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540098 in pm-utils "switches to text VT before/after suspend" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540098
<pitti> hyperair: oh?
<hyperair> pitti: i still see it, but only when it takes exceptionally long to suspend/resume.
<pitti> hyperair: I was pretty sure I saw it before, but I tried three or four times now, and it looks fine
<hyperair> pitti: the chvt is not done in userspace. ask in #intel-gfx if you don't believe me =\
<pitti> hyperair: I originally suspected a wrong chvt quirk in pm-utils, but that's not it
<pitti> hyperair: I do believe you
<jcastro> seb128: ?
<hyperair> pitti: i965 chvts internally
<pitti> hyperair: but it's not a bug in pm-utils either way then
<pitti> hyperair: 945 too then, apparently
<pitti> hyperair: but thanks for telling me, then I won't go crazy :)
<seb128> jcastro, sorry that was supposed to be for njpatel, the n skipped and completion did its job :p
<hyperair> pitti: hehehe =p
<seb128> jcastro, hey btw, how are you? ;-)
<njpatel> seb128, what's the issue?
<seb128> jcastro, did I wake you up? ;-) did IRC ping make your phone ring too? ;-)
<njpatel> seb128, I haven't touched evo-indicator for quite some time
<jcastro> seb128: no I have sane highlighting in irssi for that.
<seb128> njpatel, you flood .xsession-errors with useless g_debug calls
<seb128> njpatel, I was looking at making .xsession-errors a bit cleaner so we can see actuals errors
<njpatel> seb128, I see, is there a bug for it?
<seb128> njpatel, not yet, do you want me to just drop all the g_debug in the ubuntu source as a distro change?
<seb128> njpatel, or do you want to look at it and maybe set a g_log handler?
<seb128> njpatel, the ping was actual to check with you what is easier and how busy you are, I can look at that myself next week
<njpatel> seb128, just drop g_debug, it shouldn't be there for releases
<njpatel> seb128, I'll make a note to merge the patch too when I get some downtime
<njpatel> seb128, sorry, I thought it was broken for a second :)
<seb128> njpatel, well could those be useful in some cases? I'm fine setting a g_log handler and write that to .cache or something
<njpatel> seb128, truthfully, I can't remember what they are printing, but setting a log handler sounds fine
<TeTeT> asac: do you happen to know where lockPrefs can be stored for Firefox 3.6? There is no more /etc/firefox-3.6/pref/firefox.js
<seb128> njpatel, np, my ping was unclear sorry about that, lame attemp to be funny on friday but I'm too tired for that today :p
<njpatel> seb128, heh :)
<seb128> njpatel, ok, will do that and send you the patch, most likely next week though
<njpatel> sounds good, thanks
<vish> mvo: hi.. if you havent noticed this comment yet , > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/536627/comments/18  the SC icons were renamed to be more generic to ensure they can be used in the main menu as well
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 536627 in software-center "Categories icons are too generic" [Medium,In progress]
<asac> TeTeT: we have /etc/firefox/pref/firefox.js
<asac> TeTeT: if lockPref doesnt work anymore we want a bug
<asac> assign chrisccoulson_ to it
<mvo> vish: yeah, I knew this was comming
<TeTeT> asac: ok, I will give it a try
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson_, hi
<TeTeT> asac: thanks
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson_, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/526411
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 526411 in ubufox "In a fresh installation, firefox search engines are ordered alphabetically" [High,Triaged]
<qense> aquarius: Apport adds log files to Ubuntu One bug reports that contain (request) tokens. Isn't that terribly unsafe?
<aquarius> qense, yes. We mark bugs as private if that happens, or at least we try to
<qense> They are automatically marked private already, iirc. However, members of Bug Control can view those bugs and we don't do a security check on applications.
<seb128> well we should
<seb128> the same people have access to crash stacktrace
<seb128> which can have login, password, etc
<qense> s/applications/applicants
<qense> But anyone who wants to access that sensitive information just has to show some good work on a few bug reports and is in.
<qense> And anyone who was already in can suddenly decide he or she can use the information of a certain log file for e.g. an act of revenge, or maybe to access the banking account of someone who's known to have a lot of money.
<LaserJock> that's one reason I don't use apport, although I don't know that that's a good argument in general against it
<LaserJock> it's hard to get good bugs if you don't have all the info to work with
<qense> The information Apport provides is very valuable and it does make the life of the Bug Squad a lot easier, but it does have some security issues we should take into account.
<LaserJock> they were taken into account when the permissions were set up
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - could you add a lucid task to bug 526411 please? :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526411 in ubufox "In a fresh installation, firefox search engines are ordered alphabetically" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526411
<LaserJock> I believe ubuntu-bugcontrol was specifically created to address that security issue
<qense> But gaining access to ubuntu-bugcontrol isn't that hard.
<LaserJock> well, that's another issue :-)
<qense> At least if you're willing to invest a little time in it.
<LaserJock> how are you going to triage bugs you can't see, and if you can see them but not all the info you need ...
<qense> That would indeed be problematic.
<LaserJock> at some point you've got to trust that people are doing the right thing
<LaserJock> we do that with ~ubuntu-dev
<LaserJock> millions of users give them root access to their machines
<LaserJock> and yet none of them have had a "security" check
<LaserJock> they've contributed and are a part of the team, so we trust them
<LaserJock> however, there is one difference in that in the case of ~ubuntu-dev there is an amount of code audit
<LaserJock> whereas using somebody could use a login/password from a bug without anybody knowing it
<qense> exactly
<qense> Furthermore, I suspect that becoming a member of ubuntu-dev is harder than becoming a member of ubuntu-bug-control.
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, done
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - thanks
<LaserJock> qense: sure
<thekorn> why do ubuntu one bugreports contain request token at all? shouldn't they be masked?
<cassidy> seb128, I just released telepathy-gabble 0.8.12 fixing the crash we debugged yesterday and some other issues
<thekorn> as any other potentially security risky data
<qense> thekorn: Because the log file incluse the token.
<seb128> cassidy, excellent, I will update
<LaserJock> some apps are particularly bad about exposing user data in logs
<LaserJock> perhaps there could be some review of apps/apport for such things
<thekorn> qense: so it is either a bug in ubuntu one (masking them should happen there) or a bug in the package hook (masking before attaching this logfile)
<qense> I'm not sure whether it's possible to reliably mask the value in the Apport hook, so I'll file a bug against Ubuntu One.
<nigelb> qense: it is possible to mask in apport hooks
<nigelb> I did do some masking for the rhythmbox hook.
<nigelb> Only we need to find the actual info and get a regex to mask it
<kklimonda> qense: it is - rhythmbox package hook masks passwords that are stored in plain text in gconf
<qense> I know, but I'm not sure whether the key can be distinguished from regular words/names.
<qense> bug #541968 contains such a log file if you want to see what I'm talking about
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/541968)
<kklimonda> qense: you would have to subscribe me :)
<thekorn> qense: and while you are on reporting this bug, filenames should also be masked in case of ubuntu one
<thekorn> ;)
<qense> thekorn: I'll mention that!
<thekorn> thanks
<nigelb> qense: I dont have access to that bug
<qense> Ah
<qense> I just remembered that Ubuntu One bugs get reported against the ubuntuone-client project, which isn't controlled by Bug Control.
<nigelb> yep
<pitti> ccheney`: when do you plan to do a new OO.o upload? there's a couple of RC bugs which are "fix committed now", amongst those the arm crash fix?
<mvo> ccheney`: please include the binfilter too when you do the upload
<mvo> the fix
 * pitti waves, have to leave now
<pitti> have a nice weekend everyone! great beta-1, let's get some rest
<pitti> seb128: slangasek will flush the queue after meeting
<pitti> he already requested thawing
<didrocks> pitti: enjoy your week-end :)
<seb128> pitti, have a nice weekend!
<chrisccoulson> i didn't realise beta 1 was released now
<chrisccoulson> i look forward to the flood of updates later ;)
<seb128> yeah, me too
<seb128> crossing finger to not have things breaking though
<seb128> not the perfect timing to unfreeze
<ccheney`> pitti: as soon as i get the clear to upload, only have one other bug to fix that i can think of at the moment, checked yesterday and they said it should be ok to do so late today
<ccheney`> mvo: yea, should already have that in my merge from debian
 * ccheney` bbia 30m
<mvo> ccheney`: cool
<seb128> ccheney`, you can upload
<seb128> ccheney`, during freezes upload just get queued until after freeze and lucid is unfrozen now too
<igoryonya> When i add repo dvds it only adds one entry, but when I did it on freshly installed system, it added several entries to the software sources. is it normal? does it mean that my dvds didn't get completley indexed, or is it because of some update?
<huats> didrocks, did your remember for a sponsoring bug has already happened ? ;)
<didrocks> huats: I'm not parsing your sentence, did you mean, did I sponsored your pessulus change already?
<huats> I meant it exactly :D
<huats> I was wondering if your calendar warned you that you had to sponsor something :)
<didrocks> huats: right, I know still working on other things right now, but it's on my queue
<huats> ok
<huats> thanks
<huats> (I was asking since I was about to work on another package)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - if you want to offload some sponsoring, then i could maybe do some for a bit ;)
<chrisccoulson> (assuming i can upload those)
<chrisccoulson> oh, i can't help you with pessulus anyway ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: wouldn't be take long, just order my priority, but thanks :)
 * ccheney` back
<ccheney`> seb128: ah i didn't know if it was a soft freeze or a real one
<ccheney`> seb128: i'll upload the new OOo then as soon as I can manage to test the bug fix for themes
 * ccheney` bets he knows what is wrong with his theme patch for OOo, it tries to do the smart fallback stuff which is now already done inside OOo
<fta> what's the target version for gtk in lucid final?
<desrt_> 2.20
<desrt_> probably 2.20.1ish
<fta> thanks
<desrt_> we hope to have 2.20 out upstream to go with the gnome release on march 29
<desrt_> so probably a few days before that
<didrocks> urgh, power breakage, and consequently, my server got down :(
<didrocks> well, time for dinner and then enjoying the week-end
 * didrocks waves goodbye
<seb128> didrocks, thank, you too!
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :-)
<seb128> that said time for weekend there too
<chrisccoulson> have a good weekend seb128 / didrocs
<chrisccoulson> **didrocks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks, you too ;-)
<ccheney`> hmm after looking at this patch i'm not sure how it worked before unless they really redid a lot in 3.2, there are areas that need to be patched that aren't perhaps that is part of the problem with 3.2
<ccheney`> in any case it shouldn't be too hard to make it work
<asac> pitti: can you reset our burndown for beta-2?
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-03-20
<hernejj> Hello. I've noticed a whole bunch of open bugs that complain about app windows & dialog boxes that do not fit (or scale down to) some resolution.  This got me wondering... does Ubuntu have a smallest supported resolution? If so, what is it? Is it documented anywhere? If not, it seems like a good idea to come up with one so we can ensure that all the windows/dialogs work in the minimum supported resolution.  lastly, I would like to
<hernejj> ask all the same questions about the Ubuntu Netbook Remix :)
<hernejj> Here is a case where I should have done better at my Googling :)  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<hernejj> It looks like, for Ubuntu Desktop the "Bare Minimum" is 640x480.  The recommended minimum is 1024x768.  Ubuntu has dialogs that do not properly fit in 640x480.  Is this ok since it is not the "recommended" environment?
<hernejj> It looks like, for Ubuntu Netbook Remix there is no "Bare Minimum".  The recommended minimum is 800x600.  Is it safe to assume that any dialog that fits 800x600 should be ok? And any dialog that does not fit 800x600 is a bug?
<LaserJock> anybody working on the .desktop mess?
<persia> hernejj: Yes, please assume that anything that doesn't fix in 800x600 is a bug.  Getting down to 800x480 or 640x480 is a bonus, but not really expected.
<baptistemm> hello
<c_korn> the new theme is not very good for the buttons in vlc. you nearly don't see if a button is pressed or not: http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/48032/screenshot_001_dUaV7G.png http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/48033/screenshot_002_Aac7o1.png
<vish> c_korn: file a bug :)
<vish> actually there is already a bug
<vish> c_korn: Bug #537082
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537082 in light-themes "Hard to distinguish between toggled and untoggled buttons" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537082
<c_korn> oh, great. thanks vish. and it already has a more generic title.
<vish> c_korn: attach your screenshots too
<c_korn> ok
<vish> the problem is that the button is dark even when normal.. so making it darker when toggled is not really a great option :(
<c_korn> yeah. I also don't have a picture in mind how the buttons should look like
<c_korn> maybe the border should be on all sides. not only on the top.
<ekilfoil> is there a setting change somewhere that disabled overwriting core dumps on segfaults?  core files were automatically overwritten in karmic, but it seems they are not in lucid
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-03-21
<nigelb> chrisccoulson: please take a look at bug 540533 and gnome bug 613214.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540533 in totem "totem subtitle plugin cannot contact opensubtitles.org " [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540533
<ubottu> Gnome bug 613214 in Subtitle Downloader plugin "totem subtitle plugin cannot contact opensubtitles.org" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=613214
<nigelb> (when you get time for it)
<leftyfb> Could anyone tell me if this bug I fixed got submitted to lp:ubuntu/gstm/ or not? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstm/+bug/541467 If not, i'm not sure how to do it. I submitted it to  lp:gstm but was apparently the wrong place for it.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 541467 in gstm "All icons in notification area are removed" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Amaranth> leftyfb: in about 20 hours you'll get a much better response
<leftyfb> 20 hours?
<Amaranth> leftyfb: yeah, most people on the desktop team don't show up on weekends
<RAOF> Morning, all.
<TheMuso> Good morning.
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-03-14
<kklimonda> hey, can someone take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~kklimonda/evolution-data-server/ubuntu/+merge/53196 when you have a moment? It's a cosmetic change, not really worth its own upload (hence I haven't subscribed ubuntu-sponsors) but It's still worth updating when someone makes a new upload.
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Hey pitti.
<pitti> hey TheMuso, had a nice weekend?
<TheMuso> pitti: Very nice indeed thanks, although was still warm here. Its a bit cooler today however.
<pitti> spring has just begun here, I for one am happy that it's finally not freezing any more :)
<TheMuso> I'm somewhat the other way. Looking forward to a bit of cooler weather.
<TheMuso> Which of course will change com the end of winter, or sooner.
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks!
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti :)
<rodrigo_> morning
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi didrocks
<jbicha> will the gnome3 ppa be getting a rebuild soon for 2.91.91?
<Sweetshark> Morning all
<rodrigo_> jbicha, yes, I've been on vacation last week, so didn't do any update, but will get it up-to-date in the next few days
<jbicha> rodrigo_: thanks, I was just curious
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks! Had a Taekwondo camp yesterday again, and helped a friend moving on Saturday, so some muscle strain :)
<pitti> but it was really good yesterday
<pitti> chrisccoulson: btw, I did some samplings of the existing search plugins, and some are already localized; so I extracted them all from maverick's -base packages and committed them into langpack-o-matic
<pitti> chrisccoulson: writing the necessary code/test cases now
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I propose we only install them into -base and do a full maverick -base update, to clean up the replaces: mess
<pitti> dpm: ^ FYI
<pitti> dpm: (I just requested a full maverick export)
<pitti> then maverick and natty will be consistent, and both will work again
<dpm> hey pitti good morning, sounds good. How will this affect the ongoing testing of maverick langpacks? Do you want to call it off, release new full langpacks and re-new the call for testing?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks for working on this. i didn't realise that some were already localized :/
<pitti> I'm off for some two hours for a doctor appointment
<mpt> mvo, good morning
<mvo> hey mpt
<mpt> mvo, have you received any contributions this cycle on bits of <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates>?
<mvo> mpt: not that I'm aware of
<mvo> mpt: there is the branch about renaming update-notifier to update-manager-daemon
<mvo> but that was prev cycle iirc
<mpt> ok
<mvo> mpt: haven't look at the spec in detail since a while, but I remember we wanted to push more updates into the background, right?
<mvo> mpt: oh, there was another patch to run the "update" automatically on manual invocation via the desktop file
<mpt> mvo, more updates in the background was mdz's goal, but that's more a platform team thing to decide that they're confident enough to make it the default
<mvo> mpt: fair enough, some support has landed in the unattended-upgrades branch now (but not enabled by default yet). so we can ask people running natty (once its final) to use it and give us feedback
<mpt> Correcting the settings probably should happen before changing the defaults, otherwise there would be all sorts of confusion about exactly what had changed
<mvo> indeed
<mvo> I think that this is something we should push for next cycle
<mvo> fixing the backend to be proper polkit etc
<mpt> yah
<pitti> smspillaz: since Friday or today (ish) I have huuuge shadows around the focussed window, which spills over a lot in the adjacent terminal windows. is that a bug, or meant to be that way?
<smspillaz> pitti: its meant to be that way
<smspillaz> we could clip the shadows of windows when they are close to each other but *shudder* that's a hack
<pitti> ugh
<pitti> the spillover to the adjacent virtual desktop is now also much worse than before
<pitti> smspillaz: e. g. this (http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/shadow-spillover.png) is workspace 2 with a fullscreen firefox
<pitti> you still see the shadow from teh terminal on workspace 1
<and471> can someone upload the images http://i.imgur.com/CJL4C.jpg http://i.imgur.com/CJL4C.jpg to a site such as imagebin.org
<and471> that way I can see them (blocked by content screening for me)
<and471> ?
<pitti> and471: http://imagebin.org/142915
<and471> pitti: thanks very much
<Laney> anyone seen asac recently? is he on holiday?
<seb128> Laney, the canonical calendar says he's on holiday today at least
<seb128> seems he should be back tomorrow
<Laney> ok
<ari-tczew> Hello. I noticed that some developers from desktop team often upgrade packages in Ubuntu if package exists in Debian. I was wondering why get upload access in Debian and upgrading there?
<seb128> there is quite a bunch of sources updates in debian and synced but it's not always pratical
<seb128> it requires having a debian installation and testing those there as well which is extra work
<ari-tczew> why not practical?
<seb128> debian often doesn't track unstable series as we do
<seb128> there is also quite some sources who have a maintainer who handle updates in a slower way than debian but doesn't want someone taking over his package
<seb128> than "ubuntu" rather
<ari-tczew> seb128: I see not logical flow of work. e.g. Robert Ancell upgrades package then some day later merge with Debian. Why not get sync/merge directly from Debian?
<ari-tczew> anyway later merges do extra work as well
<seb128> because we don't know when Debian will update and it makes sense to wait on them
<seb128> they could not upgrade before natty
<ari-tczew> seb128: so I'm talking: get upload access in Debian and upgrade there.
<seb128> it doubles the work and often those have a maintainer and not free to update
<seb128> Debian updates are usually done by the maintainer not free to be done by whoever wants to do it
<ari-tczew> seb128: actual model doesn't double the work? maintainer and Robert upgrade packages. I'm counting this 1...2... double work!
<seb128> right, but not double the work for us
<seb128> it's two people doing the work once,it's not one doing it twice
<ari-tczew> I don't understand and it's still uneconomical for me.
<seb128> well you might need to try for a bit to understand it ;-)
<ari-tczew> seb128: no, this is uneconomical
<ari-tczew> and eod.
<seb128> I've basically stopped maintaining things in Debian when we have an Ubuntu diff
<ari-tczew> seb128: so let's blacklist all packages related to desktop team.
<seb128> because it means: having to have a Debian unstable system uptodate to be able to do binaries build there, having the upload the binaries to debian and the source to debian and ubuntu
<ari-tczew> it doesn't make sense merge with Debian once a year.
<seb128> having to deal with bugs in debian due to your update
<seb128> having to ask for a sync request
<seb128> test your update on both distros
<seb128> you basically need 2 computers instead of one
<seb128> or to play with vms, etc
<seb128> not to mention you have to care about extra architectures and extra bugs if you become maintainer on the debian side
<ari-tczew> seb128: good point, VM ;-)
<seb128> which you need to keep updated, which means blocking your downloads for ours every day if you are on a slow internet
<seb128> ours->hours
<seb128> not to mention that to get there you need to get upload rights to Debian, which is non trivial to get
<ari-tczew> seb128_: does Robert test packages merged with Debian before uploading?
<seb128_> dunno, you would have to ask him but likely yes
<seb128_> why?
<ari-tczew> seb128_: if so, he spends a time anyway on testing, whatever whether it's on Debian or natty.
<seb128_> well testing on 2 distros mean you need to start them both, use them both for a while, see if it's buggy
<seb128_> so basically it means having 2 computers and switching between those
<seb128_> it's not because something builds or work on debian than it does on ubuntu
<seb128_> sometimes the gcc behaviour is different or the xorg stack is not in the same versions
<dpm> <dpm> hey pitti good morning, sounds good. How will this affect the ongoing testing of maverick langpacks? Do you want to call it off, release new full langpacks and re-new the call for testing?
<pitti> ari-tczew: is apt.VersionCompare obsolete somehow? "from apt import VersionCompare" works in python-apt, but not any more in python3-apt
<pitti> dpm: yes, as the current maverick ones are mostly broken anyway due to bug 732768
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732768 in langpack-o-matic "ask.com is the only search provider" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732768
<ari-tczew> pitti: I don't have an idea. why you're asking me?
<pitti> ari-tczew: sorry; brain fart
<pitti> mvo: is apt.VersionCompare obsolete somehow? "from apt import VersionCompare" works in python-apt, but not any more in python3-apt
<ari-tczew> kk
<dpm> pitti, ok, I'll call it off then. There's another potential regression in the current maverick-proposed langpacks (bug 544203)  - which is the best way to track it? Just leave it assigned to langpack-pt-br?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 544203 in language-pack-pt-base "pt_BR and pt_PT firefox translations not included in Maverick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544203
<mvo> pitti: its the new push for "lower_case". i.e. version_compare() will work
<pitti> mvo: ah, danke!
<mvo> yw
<pitti> mvo: hmm: AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'version_compare'
<pitti> mvo: (neither in the py2 version)
<mvo> pitti: python -c 'import apt_pkg; apt_pkg.version_compare' works for me, hold on a sec for py3
<mvo> pitti: aha, in apt
 * mvo looks
<pitti> mvo: oh, apt.apt_pkg.version_compare() apparenlty?
<mvo> yeah
<mvo> a bit silly IMO, worth talking to juliank about it
<pitti> mvo: at least that works fine; now on to the replacement of apt_pkg.ParseTagFile().. :)
<pitti> (got that, too)
<rickspencer3> tseliot, hey, can you please check out bug #733989
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 733989 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "dragging with Dell Mini 10v track pad is unforgiving" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733989
<rickspencer3> note that it's a possible input issue, not a video issue
<rickspencer3> but it seems that something changed on my Dell Mini 10v
<rickspencer3> pedro_, can someone take a look at bug #734600 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 734600 in gst-plugins-bad0.10 "camerabin throws an error in gst_camerabin_capture_start gstcamerabin.c(4036)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734600
 * tseliot has a look
<mterry> Heyo!  I've got a FF exception for ya'll.  So, I want to split time-admin into a separate package from gnome-system-tools (so that we can avoid having indicator-datetime-preferences and time-admin both installed by default).  This will require a trivial binary package NEW approval and some seed changes for flavors that don't use indicator-datetime by default.  This seems like maybe a FFe is in order?
<tseliot> rickspencer3: I see this line in your X log. Maybe the code that handles the option was changed:
<tseliot> Option "AreaBottomEdge" requires a percent value
<mterry> s/for ya'll/question for ya'll/
<chrisccoulson> mterry, what else are we using from gnome-system-tools? we're pretty much at the point where we can drop it from the CD, right?
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> users-admin too
<seb128> right, users-admin
<seb128> someone was supposed to package the new user-account thing previous cycle? ;-)
<seb128> mterry, hey, check with pitti but seems a trivial ffe to get
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's merged in to the new control-center now though :P
<seb128> mterry, you probably need a bug for the tracking
<mterry> seb128, k
<pitti> mterry: sounds fine, go ahead
<pitti> mterry: will indicator-datetime-preferences do all the bits that time-admin provides?
<mterry> pitti, yeah, both ntp and manual date changes
<mterry> pitti, and timezone
<pitti> nice
<mterry> (and not "will", but "does"  :))
<pitti> mterry: replacing t-a with i-d-p will require an FFE, though
<seb128> pitti, it's not replacing, we have both now
<pitti> ah, we do? ncie
<pitti> can't tell, indicator-time still crashing :/
<mterry> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/732757
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732757 in gnome-system-tools "FFe: time-admin and indicator-datetime-preferences shouldn't both be installed by default" [Undecided,New]
<tseliot> rickspencer3: so, yes, upstream changed the value that the option (which I originally implemented) accepts. It should be just a matter of updating a configuration file. I'll write further details in the bug report and fix the issue. Thanks for reporting the problem
<mterry> pitti, indicator-datetime-preferences crashes or indicator-datetime does?  you can run the prefs dialog manually
<rickspencer3> thanks tseliot!
<pitti> mterry: the indicator-service does; right, it does start manually
<pitti> mterry: Set the time "AUtomatically from the Internet" is grayed out for me, though
<mterry> pitti, even if you authenticate?
<pitti> yes
<mterry> pitti, that's set insensitive if we asked system-tools daemon if you can use ntp or not.  It apparently said no?
<pitti> mterry: ah, I don't have ntp server installed indeed
<mterry> hah, feature!
<pitti> same confusion with 'ntpdate' as before, I guess
<pitti> perhaps it shouldn't be displayed at all then
<mterry> pitti, current behavior is part of the spec, so that's mpt's call
<seb128> tedg, mterry, chrisccoulson: the recent appmenu-gtk update broke the desktop menu, not sure if any of you want to work on that
<mterry> seb128, desktop menu?
<seb128> like it doesn't display the nautilus menu when being on an empty workspace
<tedg> seb128, Hmm, it does for me...
<chrisccoulson> i'm still trying to get to the bottom of the unity-panel-service memory leaks ;)
<chrisccoulson> (of which, i've managed to fix some)
<seb128> doesn't here and we got a bug report where the user said that downgrading appmenu-gtk fixes it
<tedg> seb128, Which bug number?
<seb128> tedg, 733050
<tedg> bug 733050
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 733050 in appmenu-gtk "appmenu-gtk 0.1.96-0ubuntu1 prevents desktop global menu from appearing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733050
<mpt> mterry, I didn't realize (though I should have guessed) it was possible to not have the ability to use NTP
<mterry> mpt, huh yeah.  I thought I had done that whole 'insensitive if can't use ntp' bit off a line in the spec, but looking now, I can't see it.  I went rogue (<- pitti, I take it back, it is my fault.  :))
<mpt> mterry, what do you think of prompting to install the NTP software if you click "Automatically from the internet" without it installed?
<mterry> mpt, that's fine.  I can work on that and file an FFe
<pitti> I think that's what time-admin does, isn't it?
<pitti> yes, just confirmed
<pitti> mterry, mtp ^
<mterry> shoot, so we're not feature compatible
<pitti> TBH I don't really like this
<pitti> we already have ntpdate, so time should be good enough for desktops
<pitti> I really don't see a strong case for installing ntpd locally
<pitti> if I were the ruler of the world, I'd kill this radio button completely :)
<mpt> pitti, and do what instead?
<pitti> but I guess that was discussed over and over already
<pitti> mpt: nothing; just offer to correct the time manually
<mpt> pitti, it hasn't as far as I know, I was just pulling it out of my imagination
<pitti> it already gets set whenever you (re)connect to the internet
<pitti> set by ntpdate, I mean
<kenvandine> pitti, it does?
<pitti> kenvandine: /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate
<mpt> pitti, so are you saying that if Ubuntu can connect to an NTP server, you sholdn't be able to override it manually at all?
<mpt> shouldn't
<pitti> mpt: there are two ways to get NTP
<kenvandine> pitti, and that happens by default right?
<pitti> mpt: (1) ntpdate; that's what we install by default, there is no GUI for configuration, and it's done when you connect to the net
<kenvandine> if so... then i think ntpd shouldn't get installed
<pitti> mpt: (2) a local ntpd server, which has a different configuration file, which you can set up by time-admin (and apparently the indicator prefs now)
<pitti> (2) is useful if you don't reboot your computer very often (like servers), and never change/reconnect to your network
<mpt> pitti, I didn't know that #2 existed, so I wasn't designing with it in mind :-)
<pitti> mpt: right; it's utterly confusing
<mpt> pitti, what's confusing about it?
<pitti> it leads people into thinking that there's no internet sync by default, and that they better install that
<pitti> mpt: that there are two independent NTP ways, and that the GUI doesn't point this out
<mpt> But "Automatically from the Internet" is selected by default, right?
<mpt> So it is synced by default
<pitti> i. e. that GUI thing will switch from "sync time when you connect to the network" to "permanently sync time with the network"
<kenvandine> i would say just drop it from the gui then... let it just happen
<pitti> mpt: no, we don't install ntpd by default (for good reasons), so it's grayed out by default
<mpt> pitti, but the interface isn't for ntpd. Again, I didn't even know that ntpd existed.
<pitti> mpt: time-admin offers you to install ntpd when you select the option, in time-admin-prefs it's insensitive
<seb128> mterry, ^
<mpt> gnargh
<kenvandine> mpt,  i think it is for time-admin
<seb128> mterry, maybe wait before adding the option ;-)
<pitti> mpt: time-admin's interface is for ntpd; if time-admin-prefs replicates that, then it will be, too (and I think it does according to what mterry said)
<mpt> ok, so, next question
<pitti> mpt: if even you and I get confused by it, I wonder what users will think..
<pitti> mpt: don't get me wrong, time-admin isn't any better here
<mterry> seb128, yeah, I'm watching.  I remember now dealing with this in oem a bit actually.
<pitti> but maybe that's the right time to remove this confusion
<mpt> *Why* does time-admin have an interface for ntpd?
<pitti> mpt: good question
<kenvandine> mpt, designed by geeks..
<kenvandine> :)
<pitti> it's a rather advanced thing
<mpt> It doesn't look like it
<tedg> seb128, So are you getting the no-desktop menus error?
<mpt> pitti, the choices in time-admin are "Manual" and "Keep synchronized with Internet servers". I see no mention of "Keep synchronized with a local network server".
<mpt> or anything like that
<glatzor> hello mpt, pitti, seb128 and mvo
<seb128> hey glatzor
<pitti> hey glatzor
<seb128> tedg, on unity yes, I didn't try in GNOME
<glatzor> mvo: have you already found the time to look at python-apt multiarch?
<seb128> tedg, well it's not so much an error that you don't get the nautilus menu on empty desktops
<pitti> mpt: if you install ntpd locally, the local server will regularly sync with internet ones, and then your local computer clock to the local ntpd
<tedg> seb128, Can you see if killing nautilus fixes it?  I'm curious if it's just restarting nautilus with the newer version that fixes it :)
<seb128> tedg, it does
<mvo> phey glatzor
<pitti> brb, plumber just arrived
<mvo> glatzor: no, sorry :(
<mpt> pitti, so the behavior of "Keep synchronized with Internet servers" is different depending on whether ntpd is installed?
<tedg> seb128, Okay. I bet it's a race, probably not version dependent.
<mterry> mpt, no, I think what pitti's saying is that we don't actually have a real "manual time" option.  That the two choices right now are secretly "keep synchronized all the time" and "synchronize when you connect to the internet"
<mpt> mterry, then what are the time and date controls for?
<mpt> For making temporary changes that get washed away next time you connect to the Internet?
<pitti> mpt: yes
<mterry> mpt, good question.  Yup, sounds like.  I remember dealing with a bug about that in oem now
<mpt> Eh.
<pitti> if you have an offline computer, or wnat to change it on the plane, etc.
<mpt> That's daft.
<pitti> mpt: note you can disable ntpdate in /etc/default/ntpdate
<pitti> but we don't have a GUI for it
<mterry> pitti, but there's no policykit-friendly way to change ntpdate's config, eh?
<pitti> so perhaps we should devote the time-admin-pref to configuring ntpdate instaead of ntpd?
<pitti> mterry: no, you'd need a backend which changes /etc/default/ntpdate
<mterry> pitti, yeah, we could switch system-tools-backend to configure that setting
<pitti> mterry: ah, it's actually using s-t-b?
<mterry> pitti, yeah
<pitti> I had hoped it has its own thing, as I'd like to drop s-t-b at some point
<pitti> (and g-s-t)
<seb128> mterry, didn't we say to uyse g-s-d?
<mterry> pitti, actually, let me confirm.  i just wrote this, but even I'm confused
<mterry> seb128, yeah, i think i was wrong about s-t-b
<seb128> mterry, you backport g-s-d3 code for that iirc
<pitti> mpt: are you concerned about "temporary changes that get washed away next time you connect to the Internet?"?
<mterry> seb128, pitti: yep, uses new g-s-d code
<pitti> mpt: i. e. would you deliberately want to set a wrong clock?
<mterry> so same point though, we could modify g-s-d to configure ntpdate instead
<mpt> pitti, yes, I know some people who deliberately set their clock ten minutes early to make them more likely to get to things on time (for example)
<mterry> hah
<pitti> mpt: off-topic, but curious: does that actually work? I mean, your brain would know that the time is off..
<mpt> pitti, yeah, as long as you don't think about it too hard
<seb128> doesn't work for me, I know how much my clock is off and adapt to that ;-)
<tedg> pitti, Doesn't matter if it works, many people swear by it.  :-)
 * tedg just sets his clock to yesterday so that I can always say "I sent you that e-mail yesterday!"
<mpt> You could still get the previous behavior of "I'll tell you what the time is now, but update it when I next go online" by setting the time manually then clicking the "Automatically..." radio button
<pitti> mpt: so ideally we would re-devote this radio button between "manual" (completely) and "automatic" which would be the default and mean ntpdate
<mpt> yes
<pitti> mterry: as a poor man's PK backend, you could call pkexec sed -i ... :)
<mterry> pitti, makes sense to do it the Real way, that way time-admin gets benefit too
<mterry> pitti, is this an Ubuntu thing, using ntpdate?
<mterry> pitti, I'm curious if I should bother talking to upstream about such a change
<pitti> mterry: Debian as well at least; not sure about Fedora
<pitti> mterry: certainly worth investigating
<mterry> pitti, OK.  Sounds like I should file a FFe for this too, eh?
<pitti> mterry: for changing what g-s-d backend configures? I guess might be better, yes
<pitti> I'm happy to ack it, but at least there's a paper trail
<pitti> we'll need a bug report for the thing anyway (for documentation, upstream link, etc.)
<mpt> sooooo, the ntpd case
<mpt> mterry, pitti: If you do have ntpd installed, is there any GUI-worthy situation in which you'd want to use an Internet NTP server *instead of* the local NTP server?
<pitti> mpt: I don't think so; you want to configure the input sources for the local ntpd of course (that's what time-admin does), but aside from testing scenarios it's much quicker to use the local ntpd then
<mpt> mterry, pitti: ok, how about this:
<mpt> Whenever “Set the time:” is set to “Automatically from the Internet”, the “Time:” and “Date:” controls should be insensitive, and the time and date should be updated from the local NTP server (if there is one) or otherwise Internet NTP servers whenever you go online.
<mterry> pitti, if ntpd is installed, does ntpdate use it?
<pitti> mpt: that sounds like a great way to fit all three methods
<mterry> pitti, i.e. does ntpdate become a no-op?
<pitti> mterry: RTFS, hang on
<mterry> mpt, and "manual time" should actually do what it says on the tin, right?  and not reset when you connect to the Internet?
<pitti> mterry: apparently not, when I interpret /usr/sbin/ntpdate-debian correctly
<pitti> ntpdate will always run if it is installed
<mpt> mterry, right
<mterry> pitti, so you'd connect, ntpdate would use Internet servers, then in a sec ntpd would set local time from local server?  so you'd potentially have a time hiccup?
<pitti> mterry: yes, but usually at the ntpdate time
<mterry> pitti, yeah.  that's a separate, tiny bug
<pitti> mterry: diff between ntpdate and local ntpd should be by and large 0, if you configured your ntpd
<mterry> mpt, ok, I understand what we want, am working on paperwork and code
<mpt> mterry, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate?action=diff&rev2=24&rev1=22
<mterry> pitti, /etc/default/ntpdate does not seem to have a conditional to control whether it runs?
<pitti> mterry: you can disable $NTPSERVERS
<pitti> like, comment it out
<mterry> pitti, hrm...  ok
<seb128> mterry, btw not sure if you checked the open bugs but while you are at it there is a bug about the dialog not having a proper name and icon if you want to fix those ;-)
<seb128> mterry, easy to notice in the unity launcher
<mterry> seb128, it was missing a .desktop file, already fixed in trunk  ;)
<seb128> mterry, great ;-)
<mpt> mterry and pitti, thanks for helping me understand all that.
<mterry> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/734894
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 734894 in gnome-settings-daemon "FFe: DBus time API should control ntpdate, not ntpd" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> mterry: (will look in a bit, me@phone)
<pitti> seb128, didrocks, mterry: do you have anything for gnome-control-center? otherwise I'll do an upload now
<didrocks> pitti: nothing particular for me
<seb128> pitti, no
<mterry> pitti, no
<pitti> good, thanks
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hello Martin, could you pls take a look at bug 636693? Currently the design of indicator-session and gdm-guest-session are contradictory in that the indicator menu item "Guest Session" precludes interactivity such as a zenity dialog in /etc/guest-session/prepare.sh. I for one fail to understand why Ted persists. Maybe you and he could talk about it author to author at some time or other?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636693 in indicator-session "Premature lock when launching guest session" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636693
<mterry> Is there a robust way to programmatically comment/uncomment lines in bash scripts?  I'd like to be able to run something like "comment VARIABLE /path/to/script".  I can do it with sed, but doesn't seem as fool-proof
<mterry> pitti, what are issues with installing ntpd by default?
<pitti> mterry: nonzero overhead (extra CPU power, battery drainage, network traffic, CD space) for very little benefit
<mterry> k
<pitti> mterry: and formally it violates the "no open ports in default install" policy
<pitti> mterry: commented and asked skaet to review
<pitti> hey GunnarHj
<pitti> GunnarHj: ok, tab opened for it; I'll have a look soon
<GunnarHj> pitti: Good, then I 'rest my case' for now. :)
<seb128> GunnarHj, still arguing with ted over this one?
<seb128> GunnarHj, I've to admit I fail to see what you really want to get there
<mterry> pitti, hrmm.  NTPSERVERS is ignored if /etc/ntp.conf exists and NTPDATE_USE_NTP_CONF=yes (which it does by default).  I may want to add an NTPDATE_ENABLED var
<pitti> mterry: that's correct
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yes, unfortunately  I am. The use case that made me suggest it was a zenity dialog where you select the guest session language on-the-fly when launching the session.
<pitti> mterry: but /etc/ntp.conf doesn't exist by default, only if you install ntpd
<mterry> pitti, yeah, but if you do have both installed, i still want to be able to disable ntp.conf
<mterry> I mean, ntpdate
<pitti> mterry: I think we should do that differently -- if ntpdate-debian sees that ntpd is installed and enabled, it probably shouldn't run at all
<pitti> mterry: that would also avoid the "time jump" at connection time
<pitti> (ntpd can gradually move the system clock to the right time)
<mterry> pitti, OK
<mterry> pitti, and you'd still prefer to (un)comment NTPSERVERS?  Seems so indirect
<mterry> Doesn't really matter.  Not adding an NTPDATE_ENABLED is easier than adding it
<pitti> mterry: I have no strong opinion there, except that if we add a new var I'd like to see it getting added to Debian as well
<pitti> other packages might read the file, too
<mterry> pitti, since NTPDATE_USE_NTP_CONF=yes is a thing, we probably don't have a "time jump" issue?  the existing ntpdate.ifup seems to explicitly stop ntpd and start it after, which implies there's a usecase.   What would be the usecase for running ntpdate if ntpd is on?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Btw, there are more details about the background at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1566078
<pitti> mterry: the only thing that this does is to take the $NTPSERVERS configuration from /etc/ntp.conf instead of from /etc/default/ntpdate
<pitti> mterry: but ntpdate still gets called, so you would have a time jump
<mterry> pitti, because ntpd gradually adjusts rather than all at once?
<pitti> mterry: hm, indeed; I think it's even more wrong to stop/restart ntpd, ntpdate should shut up if it's running
<pitti> mterry: yes
<pitti> mterry: and for the latter, because ntpd updates regularly instead of just at if-up.d time
<mterry> pitti, ok, will make the patch and throw to debian too
<pitti> cool, thanks!
<seb128> pitti, there is a new gobject-introspection which can be synced from Debian, should we get it?
 * pitti checks upstream changelog
<pitti> seb128: yes, only one bug fix, can be synced
<seb128> pitti, ok, will do
<pitti> merci
<seb128> de rien
<bcurtiswx> Good day all.
<seb128> hey bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> Hey seb128
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine: Do you use an colloquy bouncer?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, never heard of it
<kenvandine> isn't colloquy a mac thing?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine: Yes I'm using my iPad.
<kenvandine> nope, not using it
<bcurtiswx> Do you have an irc bouncer tho?
<kenvandine> i haven't owned an apple product in many years
<kenvandine> znc
<bcurtiswx> Ok may I pm you?
<kenvandine> sure
<evilvish> pitti: hi, i would like to drop the scour dependency for humanity.. :)
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner,
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner, hi
<seb128> tedg, kenvandine, mterry: bug #734616 might be worth investigating
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 734616 in lernid "lernid hangs closing the "about" window or the preferences dialog window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734616
<tedg> Is Lernid python?
<seb128> tedg, yes
<tedg> Hmm, I wonder if that's the same bug as that music player one.
<seb128> tedg, it's the application jono wrote for UDW sessions
<tedg> Ah, so you're saying people might use it here in a bit? :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> tedg, feel free to dup it if it's the same issue
<tedg> I think it might be a dup of bug 717162  -- but I have no idea how to debug them.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 717162 in unity-2d "quodlibet UI freeze in Unity after accessing its menu" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/717162
<tedg> I e-mailed barry, as I'm sure he's at PyCon to see if he can help.
<tedg> It seems to be where the Python meets the C.  Which is a very scary place.
<kenvandine> tedg, that does seem similar
<seb128> hehe
<kenvandine> tedg, all the other menus in quodlibet are working
<evilvish> seb128: lernid team is not actively developing it, it has a lot of problems on its own.. so it not sure it is worth spending time on it ;)
<tedg> kenvandine, I think it must be something with launching the dialog.
<kenvandine> something with the response?
<kenvandine> in quodlibet it happens with the file chooser
<seb128> evilvish, oh, it's not about trying to stabilize lernid but rather catching indicator-appmenu issues because they can impact on other applications
<evilvish> ah, OK :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, there may be stacked mainloops there.
<seb128> kenvandine, the guy thinks "this is related to the use of dialog.run() in a signal handler from the indicator-appmenu"
<kenvandine> seb128, ok, that is basically what happens in quodlibet
<seb128> not sure what made him wrote that though
<tedg> The odd part there is that we're processing those events in the idle loop.  So they should be safer if nothing else.
<tedg> I wonder if Python does something funky to lock the main loop from GUI events normally.
<seb128> tedg, could it be an issue if those dialogs were transient from the caller?
<mterry> pitti, just an update on ntpdate.ifup to make sure I'm not going off the deep end: because of the complexity of determining if ntpd is a thing (could be removed, not purged, so ntp.conf is still there, so NTPSERVERS is ignored), I'm thinking it'd be easiest to just move ifup.d/ntpdate to ifup.d/ntpdate.disabled.  How does that sound?
<tedg> seb128, I imagine they're created, run, and destroyed.  That's how most GTK programs do it.
<pitti> mterry: ah, I actually thought about "status ntpd", but renaming away the ifup.d script sounds fine as well
<pitti> mterry: ".disabled" works in if-up.d? I. e. anything with a period is ignored?
<mterry> pitti, yeah, it uses run-parts
<pitti> evilvish: oh, why? (btw, will do another upload of scour with a bunch of bug fixes)
<evilvish> pitti: i just subscribed you to a bug report..
<evilvish> i've*
<evilvish> pitti: in short, it is not stable enough to be used for icon themes. it changes the design when the whole purpose of the icon theme is just that
<evilvish> pitti: or what we could do is, reduce the fuzzy check to depend on the package, allow icon themes to set the check limit to something lower so that no icon is visibly modified …
<pitti> evilvish: ah, I'll reply in the bug report, there are some confusions there
<evilvish> pitti: cool.., but 0.5.35 is not a perfect build either ;)
<kenvandine> tedg, quodlibet did use a .run for the dialog, but it does get past that
<evilvish> err, 0.5.3.6
<kenvandine> it gets the response event and moves on
<kenvandine> the code after that is executed
<kenvandine> it is like the existing main loop is hung though
<tedg> kenvandine, Can you put that on the bug... I think this one is going to take a bunch of people looking at it.
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> will do
<kenvandine> it really looked like it did the right thing... just stopped doing it
 * kenvandine goes to comment
<pitti> evilvish: replied
<seb128> mterry, you won bug #733688 (crashes in sanitize_label_text (label=0x0) which seems code you changed recently?)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 733688 in libdbusmenu "bluetooth-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__PARAM()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733688
<mterry> :-/  yeah, seems like me
<seb128> mterry, but feel free to bounce to ted if you are busy on other things
<mterry> seb128, I'm busy right this second, but I can get to it this week
<mterry> or is this a frequent crasher?
<seb128> mterry, ok, so I let it on your list
<seb128> ted is of 2 days at the end of the week and seems to have quite to do already
<seb128> mterry, no, just spotted 1 bug about it
<seb128> but it seems an obvious case of non handling of null value
<seb128> mterry, no hurry, whenever you have time before beta will do, I will ping you if it starts being a frequent crasher
<evilvish> pitti: i've not noticed any problems with editing, only 18 files which had been converted properly.. i dint realize its a new option we in inkscape
<evilvish> had not* been
<pitti> evilvish: but that's what upstream specifically warns not to do..
<evilvish> pitti: yea, but that is not our working branch.. just a release branch.. btw, I'm OK with a 0.0% check:)
<pitti> evilvish: ok, I'm about to do a scour upload anyway (probably need to finish tomorrow morning, need to run out for taekwondo)
<pitti> evilvish: I'll just lower the default threshold then
<pitti> good night everyone!
<evilvish> pitti: neat! and then we have have a re-build for the branch.. :)
<pitti> evilvish: yep, will do
<evilvish> nite pitti :)
<pitti> evilvish: I still recommend to revert the committed scour'ed packages
<pitti> the source package should have the acutal source files IMHO
<pitti> s/packages/images/
<pitti> and it would also be a nuisance to keep this up to date manually
<evilvish> pitti: yea.. but reverting is not needed IMO, there really is no problem with the images though ;)
<evilvish> pitti: just that I dont need to do it manually later ;)
<pitti> you checked them all in inkscape and made sure they didn't lose any annotation, etc.? because that's what scour does..
<evilvish> pitti: yup.. i checked *several* files..
<evilvish> i did it to compare if the colors and lines and stuff matched
<mterry_> pitti, hello.  So now that I fixed gnome-settings-daemon to configure ntpdate as well, bug 732757 could use an official pat on the back
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732757 in gnome-system-tools "FFe: time-admin and indicator-datetime-preferences shouldn't both be installed by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732757
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, hey, you mentioned somehting once about getting "streams" from gwibber, like I could get the stream of images
<rickspencer3> do you remember what I'm talking about, and is there any documentation or samples for that?
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, RAOF either of you guyses clueful about Gstreamer, specifically,  camerabin?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, haven't played with camerabin yet
<rickspencer3> it stopped working for me this weekend, and I don't know who should look at it :?
<movi> can someone using networkmanager and wifi please stand up? i need someone to generate a file for me
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, it's bug #734600, if you know someone who can look at it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 734600 in gst-plugins-bad0.10 "camerabin throws an error in gst_camerabin_capture_start gstcamerabin.c(4036)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734600
<rickspencer3> movi, what do you need?
<movi> rickspencer3, i need a keyfile. i'm building a GUI-less server, and want networkmanager to handle the wifi. but the only "right" way to create that file is to let nm-applet create it. the documentation sucks
<movi> rickspencer3, basically go to the nm-applet connection editor, create a connection to a wifi network which is protected by a WPA/WPA2 security scheme, and select "avaible to all users". then hopefully it will show up as a file in /etc/NetwormManager/system-connections
<rickspencer3> movi, I don't have any protected AP to connect to, sorry
<movi> rickspencer3, that doesn't really matter. you don't need to connect to it at all :)
<movi> just create it in the connectino manager.
<rickspencer3> movi, do you want me to pick WPA/WPA2 personal or enterprise?
<movi> personal
<movi> can you even tick the "avaible for all users?
<rickspencer3> yeah
 * rickspencer3 peruses resulting file for pii
<movi> ?
<rickspencer3> Personally Identifying Information
<movi> ah
<rickspencer3> in other words, making sure I'm not being socially engineered ;)
<movi> it'll have a mac adress probably
<movi> nope, you're not. but stay vigilant, that's a good habit :)
<rickspencer3> lol
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Heh.  That's a most unhelpful error message for the camerabin :)
<rickspencer3> but of course if I was being socially engineered, that's exactly what I would expect you to say movi :)
<rickspencer3> movi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/580332/ , I have no idea why they couldn't just document that, seems enough to make
<rickspencer3> RAOF, uh, yah
<movi> ah, thank you
<rickspencer3> RAOF, I noticed cheese works
<movi> hopefully this will work
<rickspencer3> good luck movi
<movi> oh, just one more question
<movi> network-manager-0.8.x ?
<rickspencer3> ah geez
<rickspencer3> latest and greatest in natty, I just dist-upgraded
<rickspencer3> RAOF, any ideas about camerabin, there?
<movi> will i get kbanned if i mention i'm doing this for gentoo :> ?
<movi> and hence the reason why i'm asking
<Amaranth> Wow when you setup a NM system-wide connection it stores your wifi password in plaintext?
<Amaranth> Screw that, stick with per-user where it gets stored in your keyring
<rickspencer3> sweet, huh
<movi> rickspencer3, quick question, was ssid= field really plaintext? or was it ascii encoded like 124;112; ..
<rickspencer3> I dunno man
<movi> how did you name the AP ?
<movi> TEST_AP ?
<rickspencer3> yeah
<movi> ok, thanks
<rickspencer3> it just looks like a simple text file to me
<movi> Amaranth, doesn't work like that, no-one logs into the machine locally
<movi> also, it's not plaintext, it has to be hashed
<movi> http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/developers/settings-spec-08.html
<Amaranth> movi: err, it's 12345678 in his pastebin
<movi> this is the documentation for the keyfile. welcoming no?
<Amaranth> very clearly plaintext
<rickspencer3> looks like POT to me
<movi> Amaranth, i've figured that's what he changed not to be incriminated?
<movi> POT ?
<rickspencer3> Plain Old Text
<rickspencer3> movi, no, the password I sepcified was 12345678
<Amaranth> Surely he just put in a dummy psk when creating the connection, no need to change that
<rickspencer3> nah, that's my normal password
<rickspencer3> I use it for everything
<movi> :>
<rickspencer3> actually, I shouldn't have said that, even jest, now everyone knows one password I don't use, one step closer to hacking me
<rickspencer3> movi, seriously, what I pastebinned is what NM made for me
<Amaranth> movi: networkmanager itself hashes it for auth with the AP but it is stored plaintext
<Amaranth> Otherwise you couldn't edit the connection afterward and have it show you the password
<movi> mm
<movi> it still doesn't work
<movi> nope, it works
<movi> just needed to chmod 600 the keyflie
<movi> thanks rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> sweet
<movi> and yeah, it may be insecure, but it's the closes way to having an "intelligent" connectino manager
<rickspencer3> well, it's not really "insecure"
<movi> one which won't fall over when the AP is unavaible for a couple of secconds
<rickspencer3> I mean, you need su to see it at all
<rickspencer3> and also, it's a password for a public AP, which has presumedly been passed out to all kinds of people
<rickspencer3> if someone can read that file, the fact that they can log onto the AP easily is probably the least of yoru concerns ;)
<movi> umm, what do you mean by public ap?
<movi> i mean it's visible, but i'd like to think it's my own, and nobody exept me hass the PW ;)
<movi> anyway, that's done. now to fix the xbmc/hal mess and finally squish that php+ipv6 bug
<movi> thanks again guys :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-03-15
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: any update on the upload for bug 724324?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 724324 in gnome-power-manager "FFE: Add support to g-p-m for controlling keyboard backlight via upower in natty" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724324
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth, it's funny you should ask that. i'm just doing a test build of it now ;)
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: I just did a test build and verified the feature actually works :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, ok. thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> i'll just upload it then
<RAOF> Anyone around to sponsor a partial fix for the mesa segfault that's plaguing software-centre?
<kenvandine> RAOF, how risky is it?
<kenvandine> i can sponsor it... but know very little about mesa :)
<RAOF> kenvandine: Not terribly risky.
<RAOF> Well… on IA32.
<RAOF> On amd64 it's got some shiny new assembler in the dispatch code, but that works for me and I see no reason why it won't work for everyone else, too :)
<kenvandine> hehe.. famous last words
<kenvandine> point me to it please :)
<TheMuso> kenvandine: Do you have upload privs for mesa?
<kenvandine> yup
 * TheMuso can do it if kenvandine can't.
<kenvandine> core-dev
<TheMuso> ah ok forgot about that. :)
<kenvandine> i avoid X as a rule though... so if you feel more comfortable :)
<kenvandine> TheMuso, and actually it isn't midnight for you either :)
<TheMuso> I have done it a few times, so if you don't feel comfortable...
<TheMuso> kenvandine: THis is true.
<kenvandine> :)
 * kenvandine ducks that one
<RAOF> http://cooperteam.net/Packages
<RAOF> If you'd like to do some pre-upload testing I can push my builds there, too.
<TheMuso> I'm happy to build it. What is the problem exactly? I am only running amd64.
<RAOF> The problem is bug #259219 - there's a minimal reproducing test-case on that bug.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 259219 in mesa "Broken TLS support in libGL.so AKA: software-center crashed with SIGSEGV in __cxa_allocate_exception()" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259219
<RAOF> The mesa I've got there isn't a complete fix.  Or, rather, it is a fix for that bug, but disables the optimised IA32 assembler because I haven't yet got that working.
<RAOF> But that bug's attracting duplicates at an annoying rate, so I think it's time to fix it with a performance regression now and keep working on making the IA32 assembler work with a little less time pressure.
<TheMuso> Right, so does it affect amd64?
<TheMuso> I'll trust your testing, I'll just review the patch.
<RAOF> It affects everything - it's using an incorrect TLS model, when libGL is dlopen'd libstdc++ doesn't get its TLS stuff initialised correctly and when something hits that codepath (stream IO and exception handling seem to hit it) it SEGVs.
<RAOF> The patch in the upload is only complete for amd64, though.  It's *fixed* for IA32, but at the cost of a performance regression because it disables the optimised assembler.
<RAOF> (And there's a performance regression on amd64, too, but it's smaller and (possibly) mandatory; the proper TLS model needs to do more work ☺)
<TheMuso> ok
<TheMuso> RAOF: uploaded
<RAOF> Sweet, thanks.
<TheMuso> np
<nnonix> I'm seeing the Gnome3 Team in Launchpad. Would this ppa be the best route to a native Gnome 3 experience under natty?
<Amaranth> RAOF: Do the fglrx and nvidia libGL.so versions handle this correctly? Oh, they probably just don't use C++, right?
<Amaranth> whoa late
<pitti> Good morning
 * bryceh_ waves
<pitti> hey bryceh_, how are you?
<bryceh_> pitti, good, you?
<pitti> I'm great (except for aching muscles from the weekend :) )
<bryceh_> pitti, this evening we made a list of all the words my son can say now, and tallied 43 words!
<pitti> "one word a day", heh?
<bryceh_> we've been teaching him to say 'please' (he gets it as 'pleh'... close enough)
<bryceh_> unfortunately I've created a monster
<bryceh_> he and I feed the fish every night and I've been letting him help lately
<bryceh_> so tonight we finished and he wanted to feed them again!  "pleh!  pleh! pleh!"
<bryceh_> pitti, been out cycling or something?
<pitti> bryceh_: no, helped a friend moving on Saturday, and on Sun we had an all-day Taekwondo camp
<pitti> and last night the usual regular TKD training as well
<bryceh_> pitti, or just sore from all the blog activity over the w-e?  ;-)
<pitti> I did go for some cycling, but not much
<pitti> bryceh_: that's what makes my heart hurt, not my legs :(
<bryceh_> pitti, yep too true
<bryceh_> pitti, currently I'm mulling over bug 702090 which seems stuck
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 702090 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "i965gm GPU lockup if vesafb is left loaded (EIR: 0x00000010 PGTBL_ER: 0x00000100) - *ERROR* EIR stuck: 0x00000010, masking" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702090
<bryceh_> pitti, this has tons of dupes and apw posted a kernel with a fix, and I've posted directions to test it but there's not been any response.  It's very troubling
<bryceh_> (no response except just scads more dupe bugs getting filed)
<bryceh_> pitti, any advice?
<Amaranth> bryceh_: oh, I forgot about the workaround kernel to test
<Sweetshark> Morning.
<tjaalton> bryceh_: I have such a machine, but the lockups i was seeing stopped when mesa 7.10.1 was uploaded
<tjaalton> used to hang when the screen blanked
<bryceh_> hmm
<tjaalton> not sure it's the same though
<tjaalton> +bug
<tjaalton> vesafb isn't loaded :)
<bryceh_> tjaalton, yeah these particular hangs (pseudo-hangs) actually seem not to lock the gpu permanently most of the time, they just trip apport but -intel resets
<tjaalton> it was able to revive the machine by killing X from a VT
<tjaalton> *I
<bryceh_> tjaalton, interesting, usually with gpu lockups that doesn't help
<tjaalton> maybe it wasn't really locked up
<tjaalton> of course I have no logs to prove either way anymore
<bryceh_> dah, mystery bugs gotta love em
<tjaalton> well, fixed by mesa anyway :)
<bryceh_> heh speaking of freezes I notice my sandybridge box has frozen while I wasn't looking... intriguing
<tjaalton> still waiting for sb boards to arrive to the shelves..
<bryceh_> got phoned by newegg that they have a replacement board for me... need to call them back
<bryceh_> root@albagensia:/usr/share/apport# intel_gpu_dump
<bryceh_> Couldn't map MMIO region: No such file or directory
<bryceh_> that's odd
<tjaalton> is the tool sb-aware?
<bryceh_> far as I know.  Hmm, nada in i915_error_state either
<didrocks> good morning
<bryceh_> yes, it's sb aware; we get plenty of gpu lockup bug reports for sandybridge
<bryceh_> didrocks, heya!
<didrocks> hey bryceh_! How are you?
<bryceh_> didrocks, good, you?
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> pitti: Guten morgen
<didrocks> bryceh_: very good, thanks :)
<bryceh_> tjaalton, aha... just killing X and relogging in was enough to get it back.  So maybe wasn't a gpu lockup at all?  was running unity on it so maybe that was what froze?
<tjaalton> bryceh_: yeah it might be that it just doesn't come back from the blanked state?
<tjaalton> hmm actually, here it also just froze without blanking
<bryceh_> wasn't actually blanked... the windows were displayed properly and the mouse cursor moved, just clicking or using keyboard didn't do anything
<tjaalton> but killing X from the vt "fixed" it
<bryceh_> fwiw, this is with the new X bits from the ubuntu-x-swat ppa
<tjaalton> bryceh_: invisible windows maybe?
<tjaalton> there's not much new
<bryceh_> I should have checked if the clock updated
<bryceh_> but doing a chvt didn't restore it, and just left the screen black
<tjaalton> ok it was something else then
<pitti> bryceh_: ugh, read the bug now
<bryceh_> everyone <3's  -intel
<pitti> bryceh_: advice> I wish, but I'm afraid I don't know enough about these graphics drivers to be of help here :/
<pitti> bryceh_: so vesafb actually needs to get unloaded when intel is being loaded?
<pitti> or is the problem that vesafb is getting loaded at all (instead of using direct DRM)?
<tjaalton> I see vesafb on my dmesg, but it's not loaded anymore
<bryceh_> pitti, well I was more looking for advice on how to stir people up to give feedback
<pitti> tjaalton: ah, right
<bryceh_> the issue itself is pretty clear - the vesafb module is loaded at boot in case no drm drivers are available, and then (supposed to be) unloaded in favor of the drm driver if found
<pitti> curious that it only affects intel, though; does the radeon driver do the unloading properly?
<bryceh_> however there's either a timing issue or something's holding onto vesafb too long (grub?) and so intel collides with it and that locks the gpu
<pitti> but the bug with all its dupes should have a fair amount of subscribers now
<bryceh_> pitti, intel is able to reset the gpu most of the time and keep on truckin' but it does trigger apport so we get a bug report (lots actually)
<bryceh_> pitti, indeed
<bryceh_> pitti, in fact we do see a few bugs here and there for -nouveau and -ati that seem to also be conflicts with vesafb
<bryceh_> but at a *much* lower rate
<bryceh_> my guess is something about how the -intel driver is catching the hang and resetting the gpu compounds the issue
<bryceh_> or else -intel is just buggier than the other drivers
<pitti> bryceh_: or radeon doesn't catch the hang via apport and thus we just don't hear about it (so much)?
<bryceh_> pitti, possibly
<RAOF> Amaranth: Who knows what TLS model nvidia and fglrx use, or even *if* they use TLS.
<RAOF> Actually, I guess readelf would tell me.
<RAOF> Incidentally, is there a good GUI for gdb anywhere in the archives?  Wandering through the disassembly would work much better with one, I feel.
<Sweetshark> RAOF: advertisement from my sun/orcle times: Netbeans might be a decent gdb frontend (as far as that is possible)
<pitti> RAOF: I generally like nemiver quite a lot
<pitti> RAOF: doesn't quite work with debugging X.org server, of course :)
<RAOF> Well, what I *really* want is the ability to keep the disassembly view up as I single-step through the instructions.
<RAOF> Hm, and register contents would be nice, too.
<RAOF> Looks like nemiver might be good.
<pitti> RAOF: I haven't tried nemiver with assembly, but for normal C it's navigation, mouse-over values, variable view etc. are quite fine
<pitti> and compared to eclipse & co it's ultra-lightweight :)
<RAOF> Does it handle gdb remoting?
<pitti> I don't know
<RAOF> It's installing anyway.
<pitti> RAOF: you can get a refund for it if you don't like it, anyway :)
 * RAOF is slightly confused.  Why doesn't ‘jmp    *0x804f09c’ jump to 0x804f09c?
<pitti> indirect addressing?
<RAOF> ...
<RAOF> Of course.
<pitti> at least that's what * used to mean in assembly I used to look at a thousand years ago
<pitti> i. e. "jump to the address that is stored at this pointer"?
<RAOF> Yeah, thanks.  I misread that :)
<RAOF> Because it would clearly be too much to have indirect immediate addressing have the same syntax as indirect *register* addressing.
<RAOF> That would just be madness.
<pitti> nonononono
<pitti> RAOF: can you imagine by how much assembly programmer's salaries would drop if this stuff would suddenly get *logical*?
<seb128> hey desktopers
<pitti> RAOF: indirect register was something like add [ax], ..., wasn't it?
<RAOF> Hey seb!
<RAOF> You're thinking intel syntax.  AT&T is (%eax) :)
<pitti> RAOF: you know, my last endeavours with assembly was with Borland C++ 3.1 on DOS ..
<pitti> no crazy AT&T syntax there
<bryceh_> morning seb :-)
<bryceh_> ahhh Borland
<pitti> RAOF: actually no, it was for the Atmel 4414 class of microcontrollers; but their assembly is just awesome
<pitti> regular syntax, RISC, tons of uniformly usable registers, etc.
<Sweetshark> i386 asm is crazy and annoying no matter which syntax is used. Me want SPARC for everyone.
<RAOF> x86-64 is much nicer.
<RAOF> And the ABI actually passes parameters in registers!
<Sweetshark> but i guess that battle is lost already.
<Sweetshark> RAOF: you mean like SPARC did for ages already? ;)
<RAOF> Sweetshark: Actually, if you'd *like* to touch some SPARC assembly, mesa could use some dispatch love.
<RAOF> Sweetshark: SPARC is the other architecture that has some hand-tuned assembly in the dispatch code, and I'm not planning to fix it :)
<Sweetshark> RAOF: I have not touched SPARC for some time and have no hardware for it.
<pitti> who needs hardware when he has qemu-user
<Sweetshark> RAOF: Ill take a look at it once LO is perfect and there is nothing to be done there.
<RAOF> You'll get to play with SPARC assembly *and* learn about the TLS ABI!
<pitti> Sweetshark: is that before or after the HURD release or the year of the Linux desktop? :-)
<Sweetshark> after the year of the Linux desktop, but before Duke Nukem Forever and HURD releases ...
<pitti> ah, ok; always good to have a solid plan
<RAOF> Hey, Duke Nukem Forever has a release date!
<Sweetshark> RAOF: a release date is not a release
<pitti> RAOF: but they can't release, they are still blocked on figuring out some mesa bugs on sparc
<RAOF> :)
 * pitti STFUs and goes back to do something sensible
<bryceh_> hehe
<seb128> pitti, nice scour upload ;-)
<pitti> :)
<rodrigo_> MORNING
<rodrigo_> ugh, sorry
<rodrigo_> morning
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi seb128
<seb128> pitti, reminding you about the meeting reminder
<seb128> pitti, which jasoncwarner's email just reminded me about ;-)
<pitti> seb128: heh, nice timing; I just finished fixing pygobject, was the next thing on my list
<pitti> seb128: I think we need to extend our reminder chain long enough to span around the week, to never drop the ball
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi pitti
<Daviey> Hello!  Does anyone have an idea why mysql server is now showing as a login option in GDM greeter in Natty?  I'm scratching my head if it's something that got lost in the last mysql merge, or something that has changed in gnome.. thanks :)
<pitti> Daviey: !?!
<pitti> Daviey: does /usr/share/xsessions/ have anythign mysql'ish for you?
<soren> Daviey: Is mysql run from upstart these days?
<seb128> Daviey, as an user or as an option?
<Daviey> soren, believe so
<Daviey> one mo
<pitti> Daviey: also, please check grep ^Session ~/.dmrc
<soren> Daviey: Using su to switch to mysql?
<soren> Daviey: Or does mysql do that on its own?
<seb128> is that a session or an user?
<Daviey> pitti, grep for mysql returns null
<pitti> ah, I guess he means user
<seb128> "option" is not very obvious
<pitti> Daviey: do you see it in the user list or in the sessino chooser in teh panel at the bottom?
<seb128> Daviey, ck-history --frequent list it?
<Daviey> $ grep ^Session ~/.dmrc
<Daviey> Session=gnome
<Daviey> pitti, mysql has an invalid $home btw.
<pitti> Daviey: so I guess you mean you see it as an user
<Daviey>  /etc/passwd - mysql:x:117:128:MySQL Server,,,:/nonexistent:/bin/false
<Daviey> seb128, http://pb.daviey.com/6znJ/raw/
<pitti> weird, gdm has a patch to sort out users with id < 1000
<seb128> Daviey, you still didn't reply on where it's listed as an option, do you mean as an user?
<Daviey> pitti, I see it as a user, which i could possibly log in as
<Daviey> seb128, ^ ?
<seb128> pitti, I think I've read someone saying that it doesn't apply this filtering to the ck-history users
<pitti> gdm bug then
<seb128> pitti, no, ck bug
<Daviey> Ah!
<seb128> ck-history shouldn't list it
<seb128> well bug on both I guess
<soren> Daviey: Is there any chance you've sudo'ed to mysql recently?
<pitti> seb128: you mean bug 395281?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 395281 in gdm "pam_ck_connector.so is called for non-login sessions" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395281
<seb128> pitti, yes...
<soren> Daviey: Or su'ed?
<Daviey> seb128, Hmm, if that was the case, wouldn't puppet also be a login user?
<pitti> seb128: but 2 logins sounds very plausible for doing "su mysql"
<pitti> seb128: it's not the daemon start
<soren> Daviey: Nova turns up on gdm for me, too, because we run it with su from upstart. su registers a pam session.
<Daviey> ah!
<soren> It's very annoying.
<Daviey> mysql upstart conf - http://pb.daviey.com/R3O0/raw/
<soren> Daviey: That should be fine.
<soren> Daviey: No use of su in sight.
<seb128> pitti, well in any case I didn't check but people mentioned gdm doesn't do the id filter on ck-history lists
<seb128> pitti, we should maybe fix that...
<pitti> right
<Daviey> seb128, But that doesn't explain why i don't see puppet as a login user in gdm greeter
<Daviey> surely if it was that, i'd see it aswell.
<seb128> is it listed by ck-history --frequent?
<seb128> Daviey, well as pitti said you maybe did su mysql two times on this box?
<Daviey> seb128, maybe as a maintainer script. :/
<Daviey> I found it interesting that postgres is in /usr/share/gdm/gdm.schemas to not be shown.
<seb128> bug #734910
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 734910 in gdm "gdm greeter shows unwanted users" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734910
<seb128> is similar
<Daviey> (i've compared gdm.schemas on both maverick and natty, and they identical)
<seb128> or bug #696038
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 696038 in gdm "rabbitmq user appears in login list of users" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696038
<seb128> Daviey, well that list is a fixed list of users to ignore
<seb128> but as pitti said before, all users with a system uid should be filtered out
<Mez> Daviey: what am I looking for?
<seb128> without having to code the list of existing users in the schemas
<Daviey> Mez, We were talking about the mysql user showing up.
<Mez> and ? the outcome is?
<Daviey> Mez, Still not quite sure, but based on two bugs - looks like a possible regression in gdm.
<seb128> the reason is likely that someone logged it as mysql, i.e su mysql on the box
<seb128> there is a gdm bug there though as well, it seems the uid filtering doesn't work as it should on ck-history lists
<seb128> we will likely use bug #696038 to track that issue
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 696038 in gdm "rabbitmq user appears in login list of users" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696038
<Mez> seb128: afaik, that doesn't work if the shell is set to /bin/false ?
<Mez> (the su to the user)
<seb128> Mez, there is also bug #395281
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 395281 in gdm "pam_ck_connector.so is called for non-login sessions" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395281
<seb128> Mez, well there is different reason which could make the user be listed in the consolekit sessions
<seb128> in any case we should filter users from those list out
<Daviey> seb128, grepping my installed packages maintainer scripts for "su mysql"
<Daviey> null return.
<Mez> Daviey: and sudo ?
<Daviey> I would be quite suprised if a maintainer used sudo instead of su... :/
<Daviey> empty set returned.
<Mez> Daviey: you never know - some people are idiots :D
<soren> Daviey: Look in /var/log/auth, perhaps?
<seb128> Daviey, it's not trivial to grep for that, you could have su -c or something or "su $USER" with user defined before etc
<Daviey> soren, http://pb.daviey.com/vWuL/raw/
<Mez> psst, Daviey, what pastebin are you using?
<seb128> Daviey, Mez: in any case let's use bug #696038  for the fact that users with system uids are not filtered out as they should
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 696038 in gdm "rabbitmq user appears in login list of users" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696038
<seb128> having that fixing in gdm will fix your issue
<seb128> it doesn't matter much how mysql got a login session counted
<Daviey> seb128, I grepped for " su ", that should be safe?
<soren> I thought ck-history would let you show the actual logins. Perhaps the times would provide a hint.
<seb128> soren, ^ btw feel free to comment on that bug as well about your similar issue
<seb128> soren, right, ck-history --log shows the list
<Daviey> seb128, Do you consider 734910 and 696038 (the two from above) to be dupes?
<seb128> Daviey, yes
<seb128> Daviey, well I will use 696038
<seb128> waiting on reply on the other bug but I will likely dup it
<Daviey> seb128, ok, i added my output to both incase.
 * Daviey leaves it in your safe hands, if you want me for anything - feel free to ping.
<Daviey> Thanks for looking into it.
<seb128> Daviey, thanks
<seb128> Daviey, can you add you passwd lines for mysql and puppet to the bug?
<seb128> it's a bit weird that mysql got listed but not puppet
<Daviey> that is what i thought!
<Daviey> I wonder if switching the UID's between puppet and mysql would make puppet show.
<seb128> Daviey, what uid do they have?
<seb128> are they listed in the same range?
<seb128> hum, they are
<seb128> I wonder if the broken user directory has something to do with it
<Daviey> mysql:x:117:128:MySQL Server,,,:/nonexistent:/bin/false
<Daviey> puppet:x:116:127:Puppet configuration management daemon,,,:/var/lib/puppet:/bin/false
<seb128> well from there is needs code debugging I guess
<seb128> Daviey, thanks, we will ping you back if we need extra details
<Daviey> seb128, thanks
<hyperair> hi.
<hyperair> does anyone know about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/735372
<hyperair> ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 735372 in banshee "Rhythmbox not Banshee is set as default media player in Natty" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> seb128: woudl you have some time to fix bug 703230 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703230 in pango1.0 ""rm: cannot remove `/usr/share/doc/libpango1.0-0': Is a directory" when updating to 1.28.3-4" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703230
<pitti> or rodrigo_ perhaps? ^
<seb128> pitti, can do
<pitti> I guess it's also a nice little packaging learning exercise
<seb128> pitti, did debian fix it now? I got some bts emails about it but didn't read the discussion
<pitti> bite-size thing, but important for beta-1 upgrades
<pitti> seb128: haven't checked yet
<seb128> pitti, I will check
<seb128> I've the emails there
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> pitti, btw I was about to ping you for media-player-id
<seb128> but seems you beat me to it ;-)
<pitti> hehe
<pitti> seb128: I'll sync it in half a day when it hit the Debian mirror
<Laney> it's right to fix bug 735372 in libgnome2-common, yeah?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 735372 in banshee "Rhythmbox not Banshee is set as default media player in Natty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735372
<seb128> pitti, did you check if the icon thing being commented has side effects?
<seb128> Laney, no, desktop-file-utils has the defaults.list in Ubuntu
<pitti> seb128: it'll fix the handling of photos on mobile phones again, as a workaround to bug 481528
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 481528 in gvfs "Volumes with photo MIME type do not have a camera icon" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481528
<pitti> seb128: sorry, bug 657609
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657609 in gvfs "music players with UDISKS_PRESENTATION_ICON_NAME only get shown as photo device" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657609
<Laney> seb128: ah ok, so that was just forgotten, thanks
<seb128> pitti, but wasn't that added to fix wrong icon issues on some devices?
<Laney> jbicha: ^^^^
<pitti> seb128: well, it's about nicer icons for some phones; I know it's a workaround, but it fixes much more than it breaks
<seb128> pitti, ok, I just wanted to check it was not going to break another side
<seb128> I don't remember the specifics but similar issues reversed ring a bell
<pitti> seb128: I still have the optimistic hope that at some point I can get out of the "OMG RC bugs" rabbit hole, and find time to work on things like that..
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw I Cc-ed you on a gnome-media, g-c-c bug with a one liner patch, would be nice if you could commit it to git
<jbicha> seb128: isn't defaults.list different than the gconf default apps though?
<seb128> jbicha, I didn't read the bug out of the title
<seb128> jbicha, sorry in middle of other things
<jbicha> seb128: np
<seb128> jbicha, the libgnome .gconf-defaults thing is what will be used when using the key on your keyboard
<seb128> seems fine to update that one
<pitti> didrocks: hm, I just tried booting the current desktop image on my wife's amd64/ATI machine, and alpha-3 back then on my dell mini 10; it still fails miserably and takes ages, I have to ctrl+alt+f1 and kill -9 -1, and re-login :/
<Laney> the bug is about gnome-default-applications-properties
<Laney> but I guess that is from libgnome2 too
<seb128> Laney, right, that uses the gconf key
<didrocks> pitti: so you have a crash fie or compiz just hangs?
<seb128> Laney, jbicha: so yeah it's a one liner in libgnome's gconf-defaults
<Laney> cool
<pitti> didrocks: I also see apport after a while; I get nautilus, but nothing else (aside from the apport window)
<Laney> but I guess desktop-file-utils wants doing too
<pitti> didrocks: the long hang might just be gnome-session, of course
<didrocks> pitti: what do you see in .xsession-errors?
<jbicha> seb128: not trying to be difficult but it looks like Ubuntu has modified /usr/share/gconf/defaults and not libgnome directly
<seb128> Laney, right, though there was still discussions on that, currently totem is the default handler there
<seb128> jbicha, libgnome's debian directory has a libgnome2-common.gconf-defaults
<Laney> I see rb for audio-cdda audio-dvd audio-player
<pitti> didrocks: I don't know, I shut down again; no need to debug it now, just pointing out that we need to fix this by beta-1; three out of three (different) machines failing doesn't sound good, and it failed for Riddell in a3, too
<seb128> Laney, right, those likely need an update, we are still not decided on what to do for mimetypes though which delayed the update
<Laney> sure
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, but right now, there is no hang report from what I see, some crashes at starts that smspillaz have a look on AFAIK
 * Laney has no idea what an audio DVD is
<seb128> Laney, though it's not likely to make a difference since there is only one application handling those in the default install
<pitti> didrocks: it probably just took long because gnome-session timed out on finding the WM?
<seb128> Laney, it's only revelant when you have different options
<jbicha> seb128 & Laney : thanks for the pointers
<seb128> jbicha, the defaults directory is what is used for changing defaults, it writes in a gconf directory used before the upstream values
<seb128> jbicha, it's a way to overwrite values without changing the upstream schemas, so if you don't like the ubuntu customization you just need to edit the defaults or to clear it
<didrocks> pitti: the gnome-session timeout is only on the helper (which is the session tester)
<Laney> seb128: what actually does consume this defaults.list? I thought nautilus handled mimetypes through desktop files
<seb128> Laney, the defaults.list just tells nautilus or gio what to prefer when you have 2 options for a type
<didrocks> pitti: if it fails after 5 seconds, it fallbacks. With the current code, it should fallback to compiz (still trying to launch unity for now)
<Laney> ah right ok
<seb128> Laney, i.e several desktop claiming the same type
<seb128> without that it would pick a random one
<pitti> didrocks: does it actually work on your laptop(s)?
<pitti> (the desktop live system, I mean)
<didrocks> pitti: I have two netbooks where it works and my laptop. I didn't try the desktop live system though
<didrocks> pitti: still having too much code right now to file in unity to give proper test :/
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, the second, third, etc. startup all work fine; only the first one in the live system
<pitti> didrocks: is the test result cached somewhere?
<didrocks> pitti: there is a nux bug that I tagged priority on the startup performance
<didrocks> pitti: no, but I think that all libraries are cached with ureadahead, isn't it?
<pitti> didrocks: they are, yes
<pitti> but loading those shouldn't take 20 seconds..
<didrocks> so I think nux is loading them faster
<didrocks> hum… there is no other cache
<pitti> didrocks: I'm booting usb stick from today's image on the mini 10
<pitti> didrocks: I mean like caching the result in gconf or so
<didrocks> we don't
<pitti> ok, thanks
<didrocks> pitti: apart from ureadahead, I don't see anything else changing  :/
<didrocks> pitti: what you can test is…
<didrocks> hum, that won't be possible in the first live…
<didrocks> I mean, startup the "no effect" session
<didrocks> running time /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test
<pitti> didrocks: I could also drop all caches and do that
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, but you need to start the no effect session first :/
<didrocks> tremolux: hey, are you around?
<tremolux> didrocks: hey!  yep
<pitti> didrocks: 1.17s realtime on the mini 10
<pitti> didrocks: user/sys both ~ 0.46s
<didrocks> pitti: hum… with no cache, in the no effect session?
<pitti> didrocks: right
<pitti> rodrigo_: hm, I still get a "gsettings data conversion" crash when booting the live system
<didrocks> so, it's not for the nux helper tool making that hanging
<mterry> chrisccoulson, is there any issue with things depending on/using xulrunner-1.9.2 in natty?
<pitti> rodrigo_: I thought this got already fixed twice or so :/
<didrocks> pitti: when it hangs, getting the .xsession-errors can help
<pitti> didrocks: ok, I'll reboot it on my wife's machine later on then
<didrocks> tremolux: so, after discussing again with dbarth_, Kaleo…
<chrisccoulson> mterry, the plan was that we'd drop xulrunner-1.9.2 from the archive, although that looks unlikely for natty
<didrocks> pitti: thanks!
<chrisccoulson> how come?
<pitti> didrocks: I just assumed it would hang on the majority of machines out there
<didrocks> pitti: I wish I have time to investigate that… I really wished :/
<mterry> chrisccoulson, it looks like eclipse only works with 1.9.2 for now
<pitti> didrocks: ok, I'll have a look then
<didrocks> pitti: thanks a lot
<chrisccoulson> mterry, yeah, that's only ever going to work with 1.9.2 unfortunately (much like swt-gtk)
<chrisccoulson> i did start porting it, but it requires a significant amount of work
<didrocks> tremolux: so, I think we will have to drop some features again
<didrocks> tremolux: it's late past Feature Freeze
<didrocks> tremolux: what do you think about only "add the launcher" when it's installed?
<tremolux> didrocks: do you mean, without the install feedback?
<didrocks> tremolux: right, and that the signal is only sent once the install is done
<didrocks> (if Software center is opened)
<didrocks> I know it's a big shortcoming, but if we do more, we can have new crashers which aren't good for the release
<tremolux> didrocks: oh certainly, it's doable
<didrocks> tremolux: I think it's the safest, then for oneiric, we can have a service monitoring that
<seb128> pitti, can you give specifics on the gsettings crash?
<didrocks> tremolux: still the same dbus call though, but the desktop file pointing to an existing one
<seb128> pitti, I'm the one who fixed it before
<chrisccoulson> mterry - i added another task for bug 728825, as swt-gtk has the same problem
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 728825 in eclipse "Eclipse cannot start: "java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-gtk-3557 or swt-gtk"" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728825
<chrisccoulson> (and it was built against xulrunner-1.9.2)
<tremolux> didrocks: yep, I understand
<tremolux> didrocks: so the icon will just "appear" in the launcher then
<didrocks> tremolux: yeah, once you sent the signal and we assume the desktop file is there then
<tremolux> didrocks: I hope that's enough, usability-wise
<didrocks> tremolux: well, it's already better than what we had for maverick
<mterry> chrisccoulson, yeah, I'm hitting the same problem with my rebuilt eclipse.  It now has the swt .so files in the eclipse-rsp package (it didn't before I built against 1.9.2), but now maybe it needs to be pointed at the right place?
<didrocks> tremolux: and not as risky as the other solution at this stage
<chrisccoulson> mterry - the issue is that libswt-gtk-3555.so is linked against the libraries it needs. if you download a working version and run ldd on libswt-gtk-3555.so, you will notice that it links against a lot of platform libs
<chrisccoulson> but the non-working version doesn't
<chrisccoulson> it's being broken by our link options ;)
<chrisccoulson> **isn't linked against the libraries it needs
<chrisccoulson> d'oh
<chrisccoulson> that's the issue ;)
<tremolux> didrocks: ok, sounds like a plan  :)
<didrocks> tremolux: excellent, thanks a bunch :)
<mterry> chrisccoulson, hmm?
<tremolux> didrocks: sure thing!  I'll make the changes on the s-c side today
<didrocks> tremolux: the icon serialized I assume? (even if we don't use it for now, still better to have the real type)
<tremolux> didrocks: no, it's the path to the icon file itself currently, in discussion that's what we thought was needed
<didrocks> tremolux: and the icon size is a gvariant?
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> the icon size though?
<tremolux> didrocks: it's an integer, the largest edge
<tremolux> but that's only important for the animation bit
<didrocks> tremolux: right, I just try to put the right types for the call no failing :)
<tremolux> didrocks: as it's the icon size as displayed on software-center
<didrocks> so, largest edge
<didrocks> ok, nice :)
<tremolux> didrocks: ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> mterry, this is the issue - http://paste.ubuntu.com/580578/
<chrisccoulson> (the top one is a working copy of the lib, built with --no-as-needed)
<chrisccoulson> the bottom one is the broken version of the lib
<mterry> chrisccoulson, didn't we turn off as-needed again?
<chrisccoulson> mterry, yeah, i think so. have you got the latest gcc version?
<mterry> probably not in the pbuilder I used.  let me try again
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'd try that
<mterry> chrisccoulson, so for swt-gtk, you're thinking a straight rebuild will work.  I guess eclipse will still need the B-D drop to 1.9.2 and a rebuild if this works for me
<chrisccoulson> mterry, yeah,that should do it
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, how did eclipse even build against xulrunner-2.0?
<chrisccoulson> mterry, are you sure that eclipse even needs xulrunner? it doesn't build any of the mozilla swt libs
<chrisccoulson> (it's not building libswt-mozilla, libswt-xpcom or libswt-xulrunner)
<mterry> chrisccoulson, in the log, it failed to build the swt libs for the rcp package, but it didn't stop the build.  the files just weren't included
<chrisccoulson> mterry, oh, i didn't see that
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, it's not a good idea to have a build failure that doesn't really fail is it? it either needs it or it doesn't, and if it does, it probably should have failed the build entirely
<mterry> chrisccoulson, yar
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, the only diff we have with debian for telepathy-gabble is your turning off of the call channel support
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> we need that
<seb128> kenvandine, is there any reason it's fine for Debian but not for us? do we need to keep that?
<kenvandine> it is unstable
<kenvandine> sjoerd said he would rather we leave it off
<seb128> kenvandine, no it's not off in Debian
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> he pinged me and suggested we disable it
<kenvandine> not sure why it isn't off in debian
<kenvandine> i'll ask
<didrocks> tremolux: is desktop_file is a full path?
<tremolux> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> tremolux: that's the answer I wanted! Excellent, thanks :)
<didrocks> so, almost finished!
<tremolux> didrocks: :)  always nicest to have the answer be the one you wanted!
<didrocks> heh ;)
<seb128> pitti, sorry, did you reply to the gsettings crash question before?
<seb128> if you did I think I missed it, just thinking about it now
<didrocks> tremolux: ok, unity-side done
<didrocks> tremolux: do we have a bug for that?
<tremolux> didrocks: rock!
<didrocks> it should need a small FFe IMHO
<tremolux> didrocks: we do, just a sec
<tremolux> didrocks: here's that bad boy: http://launchpad.net/bugs/670403
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 670403 in unity-2d "Recently installed applications should be easy to run" [Critical,Confirmed]
<didrocks> tremolux: ok, I'll explain the cutted feature and then please pitti to hack the FFe
<didrocks> ack
<tremolux> didrocks: awesome, and thanks!!
<didrocks> thanks to you for doing the needed change :)
<pitti> seb128: gsettings> no, just that it crashes reliably when booting the live system
<didrocks> pitti: can you have a look at bug #670403 (my last comment, about the FFe)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 670403 in unity-2d "Recently installed applications should be easy to run" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670403
<didrocks> pitti: if you need to see the change code's size to see the impact, I just implemented it
<seb128> pitti, can you give me a stacktrace or the .xsession-errors?
<seb128> pitti, I didn't sync any iso sync a3, will do that later
<pitti> seb128: hang on
<seb128> pitti, it's liking hiting a conversion for a key which is not valid
<seb128> liking -> likely
<pitti> jasoncwarner: hey Jason, how are you? can you chair the meeting today? I'm afraid I'll need to leave early today
<seb128> pitti, I guess he's still sleeping, he said in his email he would be up at end of U.S day
<pitti> ah, darn
<seb128> pitti, I can lead the meeting if you want
<pitti> seb128: that'd be great
<seb128> ok
<pitti> seb128: gsettings> hm, it's an assert failure, apport refuses to report
<seb128> pitti, well, just give me the .xsession-errors or the stacktrace
<seb128> pitti, there is the key name somewhere there
<seb128> pitti, or run /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/gsettings-data-convert
<seb128> ups
<seb128> gsettings-data-convert
<pitti> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/gsettings-crash-xsettings-errors.txt
<seb128> pitti, you should get a "GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.desktop.default-applications.browser' is not installed"
<pitti> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/_usr_bin_gsettings-data-convert.999.crash
<seb128> well, that one was the previous one
<seb128> pitti, "You don't have permission to access /~pitti/tmp/gsettings-crash-xsettings-errors.txt on this server."
<pitti> GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.desktop.default-applications.at.mobility' is not installed
<seb128> pitti, ok, that's it, thanks
<pitti> seb128: sorry, fixed
<seb128> pitti, they dropped the key again and not the migration list
<seb128> pitti, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gsettings-desktop-schemas/commit/?id=e2e8a52260f79e6afd4ff242327feff7b798eb49
<seb128> pitti, that's the fix, I'm backporting it now
<pitti> seb128: yay
<micahg> cyphermox: for some reason the indicator for nm-applet isn't allowing me to change anything
<didrocks> mterry: is http://paste.ubuntu.com/580652/ the fix for the a11y crash you proposed?
<mterry> didrocks, yeah I believe so
<seb128> oh, it's meeting time
<didrocks> mterry: it was never merged, can you check that out?
<seb128> didrocks, check the bug, api said the fix was wrong and rodrigo worked on a new version
<pitti> Sweetshark, bryceh_, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, tkamppeter: meeting time
<didrocks> well, the issue is that we still have it in the packaging branch then :/
<mterry> didrocks, someone said there was a slightly better way to do it
 * kenvandine waves
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-03-15
<chrisccoulson> hi!
<seb128> pitti, thanks for the ping ;-)
<tremolux> hey!
<mterry> hi
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-03-15
 * Sweetshark reporting in
<Riddell> hi
<seb128> ok, so jasoncwarner was feeling unwell and said he would sleep to until after the meeting and pitti has to run in 25 minutes
<seb128> so I'm leading this one
<seb128> hope everybody is doing well ;-)
<seb128> no action from previous one it seems
<seb128> so let's start with kenvandine
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> starting with U1
<kenvandine> bindwood for firefox 4 really should come this week, if it hasn't already
<kenvandine> i think they were working on that this morning, getting it ready for upload
<kenvandine> On to DX
<kenvandine> indicator-datetime  still has some significant crashers, we are hoping to have it mostly stabilized this week.
<kenvandine> then maybe we can get some better bug reports, besides crashes and doesn't work at all
<kenvandine> overlay scrollbar
<kenvandine> really no new news on this
<pitti> what's teh current plan? still need to squeeze that into natty?
<kenvandine> that is what some people want
<kenvandine> nobody has commented on the bug since the 9th
<kenvandine> bug 730740
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 730740 in gtk+2.0 "Provide support for dynamically loading the new overlay scrollbar feature" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730740
<mterry> datetime doesn't work for people?  i've not seen a crash.  is it with evo events?
<kenvandine> mterry, it is...
<seb128> mterry, there is a known obvious crashed when you use a calendar with authentification and those are not stored
<chrisccoulson> i think that ones still assigned to me ;)
<seb128> mterry, rather than asking for the password it segfaults
<kenvandine> i think the other one is due to calendars that you disable
<seb128> mterry, there is another one I did a valgrind for, check on launchpad
<seb128> mterry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/729175
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 729175 in unity-foundations "valgrind invalid read" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> bug #729444
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 729444 in indicator-datetime "indicator-datetime-service crashed with SIGSEGV in update_appointment_menu_items()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729444
<pitti> mterry: yes, as soon as I disable evo events, it stops crashing
<mterry> pfft, just do that then!  ;)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> the other one is bug 733833
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 733833 in unity-2d "indicator-datetime-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733833
<kenvandine> i asked dbarth to milestone it, but he hasn't yet
<kenvandine> that is all i have
<kenvandine> questions?
<seb128> thanks kenvandine
<seb128> didrocks, unity update?
<didrocks> sure
<didrocks> as usual, main points are in the wiki
<didrocks> I'll just copy the hilights from the week
<didrocks> Alt + F2 si back \o/ You can have some additional candies like path browsing in it, non-in-path executable and desktop file (icon) matching  Still some work to do to support ~ and "launch in terminal", but the main piece is there
<didrocks> Dash with keyboard navigation. There are some known issues (like enter doesn't really trigger the fist item element), but that will be fixed next week.
<didrocks> We got back the place activation, meaning that now you have the "available items" like in maverick to be able to launch software-center on a non installed application
<didrocks> Lots of bug fixes as usual. A huge thanks to all our volonteer community contributor for all the fixes they are commiting. The number is tredemensly growing and it's almost hard for us to keep up on merge requests
<didrocks> we should have some updates to zeitgeist and some feature freeze exception coming
<didrocks> all is tracked on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/NattyReleaseStatus
<didrocks> for the last release, please refer to https://launchpad.net/unity/+milestone/3.6.4
<didrocks> and of course, for next one (list not definitive at all: https://launchpad.net/unity/+milestone/3.6.6)
<didrocks> any questions/enquiries/murder? ;)
<pitti> need to go, see you later!
<tremolux> bye pitti
<seb128> pitti, see you
<Riddell> murder?!
<didrocks> see you pitti :)
<didrocks> Riddell: never know, some people can be really upset by some bugs ;)
<seb128> didrocks, I saw you negociating to get things dropped from the cycle now, what is left to add feature wise?
<seb128> didrocks, great work on the run a command btw ;-)
<didrocks> thanks :-)
<didrocks> so, big incoming feature
<didrocks> there is the "add from software-center" where i reduced a lot the scope
<didrocks> code is here, just fresh from few minutes :)
<didrocks> just need the FFe ack
<didrocks> for*
<didrocks> then, there is the unity dialog
<seb128> unity dialog?!
<didrocks> but this one will probably go out of scope
<seb128> what's that?
<didrocks> it's a compiz plugin for dialogs
<didrocks> changing their behavior
<seb128> can we drop thing out of scope now so we don't waste efforts on those?
<seb128> I though sam said it would not work for natty anyway
<didrocks> that's why I tried, but smspillaz still work on the proof of concept
<didrocks> so, I try to keep them focused :)
<didrocks> places a11y
<didrocks> work is almost done now that we have dash keyboard navigation
<didrocks> (and seems reasonable to have)
<didrocks> latest is multi-touch support in Unity
<didrocks> this one is really on the grey zone, but probably won't land
<didrocks> all the others are referenced on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/NattyReleaseStatus (and are dropped)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> seems you have things under control ;-)
<didrocks> pretend at least :-)
<seb128> other questions for didrocks?
<seb128> seems not
<seb128> thanks didrocks
<seb128> tremolux, hey, s-c update?
<tremolux> hey seb128, sure
<tremolux> so, details on wiki, and highlights are
<tremolux> * Great news! RAOF has fixed the root cause of the recent SIGSEGV crashes in Software Center  \o/   Thanks Chris, you rock!!
<tremolux> * Team is now focused on stability/bug triage/fixing, minor visual tweaks and refinements, additional performance improvements, usability
<tremolux> * Nice improvements and bugfixes in two releases last week, particularly in the ratings and reviews feature
<tremolux> the first bug fix is really nice, a lot of people were hitting that one
<tremolux> oh, and didrocks mentioned the scope change for the launcher integration, there is a small change we'll make in s-c to support that
<didrocks> (thanks for doing the change tremolux btw ;))
<tremolux> (the "first bug fix", meaning RAOF's fix)
<tremolux> didrocks: sure!  np  :)
<seb128> thanks tremolux, s-c seems on track
<seb128> questions for tremolux?
<seb128> seems not
<seb128> thanks tremolux
<seb128> Riddell, hey, kubuntu update?
<tremolux> you bet, thanks
<Riddell> hi, I don't really have an update, I've been at conf.kde.in for the last week so I'm behind on any Kubuntu activity
<Riddell> launchpad has done the rollout for kubuntu-mobile tasks so that can be built from universe now, I need to check on that
<seb128> ok
<seb128> was conf.kde.in nice?
<Riddell> it was indeed, lots of potential new kubuntu contributors
<Riddell> Qt accessibility might finally be happening on linux, will package that shortly
<Riddell> I need to move qt 3 to universe
<Riddell> 10 bugs milestoned for beta 1 http://goo.gl/23eui
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks Riddell
<seb128> questions for Riddell?
<desrt> Riddell: any india recommendations? :)
<hallyn> since the natty desktop cd is broken, i installed from vmbuilder.  then did apt-get install unity gdm.  But when I log in, I get a blank screen.  What else do I need to install?  (i installed wmii and can loginto that just fine)
<Riddell> desrt: Bengaluru/Bangalore may not be a tourist capital but it does have lots of geeks
<desrt> Riddell: i'll be there in a couple of weeks.  hopefully i get to meet some.
<seb128> hallyn, sorry we are in the middle of a meeting, can we talk about that later on?
 * desrt stops interrupting the meeting :)
<seb128> ok, no question I guess
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/natty/canonical-desktop-team.html
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/natty/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-11.04-beta-1.html
<seb128> we seem rather on track for the cycle
<hallyn> (sorry)
<seb128> I've no special comment and pitti said he didn't have anything worth mentioning there
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> let's keep focussing on fixing bugs until the end of the cycle and clean the few remaining items ;-)
<desrt> hallyn: it's no problem.  it's a rather natural side effect of holding the meeting in the same channel as normal discussion
<seb128> other topics?
<seb128> questions?
<desrt> gnome3 ppa? :)
<seb128> desrt, I think rodrigo is still updating it, other will probably put extra work on it once we are frozen
<seb128> we should have it uptodate in time for GNOME3 I guess
<mterry> I got a quick mention about seeds
<desrt> seb128: it's looking pretty substantially decent, actually
<dbarth> kenvandine: which one? #733833 ?
<seb128> mterry, seeds?
<seb128> mterry, go ahead
<kenvandine> dbarth, yeah, i had asked you to triage it for this weeks milestone
<mterry> I split the gnome-system-tools package to move time-admin to a separate gnome-time-admin package.  So edubuntu, mythbuntu, and ubuntustudio have seed merges filed.  Until those are applied, they won't have time-admin
<mterry> Just FYI
<seb128> mterry, sorry I read that as "seed", like in "not gjs" ;)
<kenvandine> dbarth, for unity-foundations
<dbarth> kenvandine: done
<dbarth> it's on the radar
<seb128> mterry, ok thanks
<kenvandine> dbarth, thx!
<desrt> any chance of getting a gnome3 seed(?) setup?
<desrt> ie: so that a CD gets rolled automatically
<desrt> is that something that interested 3rd parties could do, or is that heavy-duty canonical-only type work?
<seb128> desrt, I doubt our team will have time for that before natty but if community people are interested to get that rolling we might be able to help to get it
<seb128> desrt, 3rd parties can do
<desrt> i guess this is pretty standard derivative-distribution type stuff
<seb128> right
 * desrt will have to learn to flex some launchpad muscle :)
<seb128> ok, seems we are out of meeting topics, we can discuss GNOME3 and other things out of the meeting
<seb128> thanks everybody
<kenvandine> thx
<desrt> rodrigo_: you showed up just a few moments too late :)
<kenvandine> :)
<desrt> seb128: thanks
<didrocks> thanks :)
<Sweetshark> seb128: thx
<rodrigo_> desrt, oh, late for what?
<didrocks> tremolux: can you answer on the USC part for bug #https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/670403
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 670403 in unity-2d "[FFe] Recently installed applications should be easy to run" [Critical,Confirmed]
<desrt> rodrigo_: i was just asking seb about the idea of getting a gnome3 seed hooked up
<desrt> to build gnomebuntu
<didrocks> (thanks pitti for the FFe btw)
<tremolux> didrocks: yep, sure
<seb128> rodrigo_, you just missed the meeting
<rodrigo_> desrt, a seed?
<desrt> isn't that how they call the list of stuff to put on a CD image?
<rodrigo_> seb128, ugh, sorry, was rebooting and didn't see the reminder
<rodrigo_> desrt, ah, yes
<rodrigo_> desrt, a metapackage or something like that that pulls all the gnome3 packages?
<desrt> i'm not even sure that that is required
<didrocks> tremolux: thanks!
<desrt> may be nice to have ubuntu-gnome-desktop of course
<desrt> but i think you should be able to throw a list of things onto the CD without that level of customisation
<desrt> of course, we'll need custom rhythmbox and banshee packages so that we can change the referal codes ;)
 * desrt ducks
<rodrigo_> desrt, ah, you mean you want to allow creating a CD with the gnome3 stuff?
<desrt> ya
<desrt> would be nice to be able to install a CD and get gnome3 right away
<rodrigo_> desrt, ah, yes
<rodrigo_> desrt, not sure how a seed is done though, but yes, it should be possible I think
<desrt> rodrigo_: i think it's probably not too hard
<desrt> rodrigo_: when you consider how many people are using launchpad to do derivitive distributions...
<rodrigo_> desrt, so, what did you end up with in the discussion I missed?
<desrt> not much at all
<desrt> seb just said that he expected that gnome3 ppa to see a lot more love after the distro freezes
<desrt> and i asked about creating a seed for gnomebuntu
<rodrigo_> seb128, so what is needed for creating that seed?
<seb128> ?
<seb128> rodrigo_, no clue, I never worked on a derivate or custom distro
<seb128> there is documentation on the wiki I think
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw did you see the gnome-media bug I Cc-ed you on today?
<rodrigo_> desrt, but the objective of this seed is because you want to provide more gnome3 packages?
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, looking now
<desrt> rodrigo_: no.  i'm actually pretty happy with the work that you guys have been doing in the gnome3 ppa
<seb128> rodrigo_, it's a one liner patch that still apply to g-c-c 2.91, if you can review and get it in git
<desrt> it's quite good
<desrt> rodrigo_: just a way to get all of that work onto a CD for installation by default would be nice
<rodrigo_> desrt, ok
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, doing it now
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<desrt> rodrigo_: i may look into it a bit myself
<desrt> rodrigo_: would be neat to see how some of this works
<rodrigo_> seb128, what was the bug #?
<seb128> rodrigo_, bug #696035
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 696035 in gnome-media "gnome-volume-control sliders work incorrectly" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696035
<seb128> rodrigo_, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/61467816/gnome_volume_control_fix_channel_bars.patch
<desrt> rodrigo_: it actually seems quite a lot less automatic than i thought
<rodrigo_> desrt, hmm, maybe you can ask the guadalinex people, they work on changing the seeds afaik
<desrt> ya.  from what i'm reading, they do more than we'd probably need to
<desrt> the nice thing is that it appears that we can extensively abuse canonical's infrastructure with their blessing :)
<desrt> for the archive purposes, at least
<desrt> we might have to spin the images for ourselves, though
<desrt> and host them ourselves
<desrt> maybe on gnome.org or something
<rodrigo_> desrt, :D
<desrt> either way, it seems like a bit more work than i originally guessed
<desrt> but not too bad
<desrt> there are some tools to assist with the process of spinning the images
<rodrigo_> seb128, the patch is already in gcc master
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, I checked with the current tarball
<seb128> rodrigo_, oh ok, was fixed some days ago
<seb128> rodrigo_, sorry for the noise ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, no problem :)
<chrisccoulson> nice, firefox 4 final on 22nd
<micahg> of April?
 * micahg hides
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> next week ;)
<rodrigo_> https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/vino/fix-31037/+merge/53499 <- can someone review/merge/upload ?
 * rodrigo_ eods
<kenvandine> good night rodrigo_
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128, bug 711453 shouldn't be assigned to us should it? it doesn't look like something we normally touch (and it's in universe)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711453 in evolution-rss "[natty] evolution-rss FTBFS" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711453
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no, skaet keeps doing that for some reason
<chrisccoulson> heh
<skaet> chriscoulson, seb128 - okie,  moving it to track in motu, so I don't keep assigning it to desktop.
<skaet> sorry
<seb128> skaet, no worry, is there a workflow issue on your side or is that you really want a team taking over those issues but have none to use?
<seb128> skaet, it's not the first time evolution-rss issue got on our list, pitti and you played ping-pong with some bugs on it during r-t meetings before
<seb128> skaet, it's desktopish but we don't have ressources to fix universe desktopish issues
<skaet> seb128,  want to make sure that all high/critical bugs targetted against natty have an owner,  so its getting looked at.
<seb128> skaet, right, I think we discussed that before on #u-r, having a team assigned doesn't mean it will be worked
<skaet> yup,  but that way there's someone I can go to, and ask.  :)
<seb128> skaet, like we could dump desktopish issues on our team but in practice we have no time to work on those and we would just ignore them and block other people who could jump in if those were no assigned
<seb128> skaet, right, it just give the false impression that someone will handle the issue...
<skaet> having  30-40 high/critical bugs with no-one assigned also obscures whether 1) someone's looking at the problem, or 2) its in limbo.   By assigning to a team, I at least get feedback if its going to be in limbo - so it can be discussed.  ;)
<seb128> skaet, right, it doesn't keep being back to the team I guess it's ok ;-)
<seb128> "if" it doesn't
<seb128> "if" it doesn't being "bounced" back
<seb128> rather
<seb128> can't type tonight ;-)
<bryceh_> is the eastern meeting today canceled?
<seb128> bryceh_, dunno, jasoncwarner said he would sleep later than usual, so I guess it depends if he's better when he wakes up and when he wakes up if he does
<seb128> bryceh_, but I guess some easter could step up and lead the meeting if he's not there ;-)
<bryceh_> seb128, ok, will stay tuned
<bryceh_> dunno if RAOF or the other aussies are on yet
<bryceh_> and with DST who knows what time it is right now
<seb128> bryceh_, right, I though the meeting was in one hour from now
<seb128> bryceh_, but you guys got DSTed already right?
<bryceh_> yeah
<bryceh_> seb128, when do you guys time change in France and Germany?
<seb128> bryceh_, 10 days
<seb128> i.e not this w.e but the one after
<dobey> ugh, quilt is insane
<dobey> pitti: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/python-distutils-extra/natty/files/head:/debian/patches/
<dobey> pitti: lokos like it wanted to patch in your .bzr-builddeb/default.conf which i guess was a temporary file or something?
<skaet> seb128,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emacs23/+bug/726811 is this on your team's radar?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 726811 in emacs23 "[natty] emacs23/armel FTBFS" [Critical,Confirmed]
<dobey> ugh, distutils-extra is whack
<RAOF> This Aussie is on.
<jasoncwarner> Hi everyone
<jasoncwarner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-03-15
<jasoncwarner> EASTERN MEETING.
<TheMuso> This aussie is ready to rock
<jasoncwarner> robert_ancell RAOF TheMuso bryceh all ready?
<TheMuso> Yup.
<jasoncwarner> Sounds good. Lets start with
<jasoncwarner> [TOPIC] Xorg
<bryceh> yep
<bryceh> we have a PPA set up with the bits for the xserver update
<bryceh> I ran through testing of it yesterday on all my test machines, and found it's ok on -intel
<bryceh> but on -ati we seem to be missing the -ati/-radeon driver.  So just a little bit still needs fixed there.
<bryceh> otherwise I think we should be ready to upload that and do the ABI bump
<RAOF> Bug #259219 is halfway resolved, at the cost of a regression (i386 assembler is disabled).  You should no longer see crashes caused by it, and I'm banging away at the IA32 asm.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 259219 in software-center "Broken TLS support in libGL.so AKA: software-center crashed with SIGSEGV in __cxa_allocate_exception()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259219
<bryceh> for proprietary drivers, -nvidia is in place and seems to be working well; I've been reviewing bug reports as they come in (just a few so far, which seem to be misconfigurations and/or corner cases)
<bryceh> and for -fglrx, <mumble> progress <mumble>
<jasoncwarner> :)
<bryceh> for  -intel I'm still banging my head on GPU lockup issues, that seems to be the lion's share of bugs we're seeing
<bryceh> they're almost all either kernel team issues (vesafb conflicts) or upstream issues, so I'm trying to coordinate fixes and testing with both groups
<bryceh> getting users to test proposed fixes is proving to be a bit frustrating, but we're at least slowing getting better understanding of them I think
<bryceh> on the toolsmithing front, I've made yet more tweaks to apport hooks
<bryceh> and also started work on some major improvements to my bug-upstream-forwarding tool
<bryceh> which I'm hoping will save a lot of time sending bugs upstream in the future.  Still much a work in progress though.
<bryceh> RAOF, anything else I've missed?
<RAOF> We don't seem to be getting (m)any bugs about Unity and the open drivers.  I've you've got graphical quirks, now's the time :)
<jasoncwarner> yes, now is the time...
<jasoncwarner> thanks RAOF and bryceh
<jasoncwarner> anything else?
<bryceh> jasoncwarner, hope you're feeling better, you're scaring me with the <2nd-child-is-hard> talk ;-)
 * TheMuso must admit that when he tests unity, which isn't often atm, he generally won't notice visual quirks anyway. :)
<bryceh> fwiw, multi-head seems to work better now with Unity although I still spot some corner cases
<bryceh> and usability is a bit quirky
<bryceh> like, if you maximize a window on monitor 2, its titlebar merges to the bar on monitor 1
<bryceh> so to unmaximize you drag the bar on monitor 1
<jasoncwarner> uh...
<RAOF> Yeah, that's kinda annoying.
<RAOF> There's a bug filed for that.
<TheMuso> I still don't like the title bar in the top panel stuff personally.
<RAOF> (A design bug)
<jasoncwarner> good..thanks :) that isn't fun
<TheMuso> Even though it doesn't really affect me.
<bryceh> also, if you happen to configure monitors one above the other rather than side-by-side, then you can't drag a window from monitor 2 to monitor 1 (it's titlebar gets "stuck").  You have to maximize it on one monitor, then unmaximize it on the other
<bryceh> at least the visual corruption stuff seems to be gone
<jasoncwarner> bryceh: sounds like there are some issues...
<jasoncwarner> but keep testing...
<jasoncwarner> :)
<bryceh> will do
<jasoncwarner> ok...thanks everyone...
<RAOF> I quite like the merged titlebar; vertical space is precious!  I'm not sure I like the ‘mouse over to see the actual menus’ behaviour though.
<RAOF> Does it now handle dynamic monitor changes reasonably?
<jasoncwarner> bryceh: as for baby #2 - yeah...more work...like 150%, but at least you aren't outnumbered!
<RAOF> I fixed some stuff there, but it was still a bit broken.
<bryceh> RAOF, yeah was broken before, but I've definitely noticed having fewer problems now.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Yeah I can understand that viewpoint.
<bryceh> jasoncwarner, hoping we can train Dutch to feed baby #2 bottles ;-)
<bryceh> RAOF, agreed that the vertical space is really nice on laptops.  I still think it'd be nice on external monitors / dual head where you have tons of space, for it to utilize that space more "verbosely"
<jasoncwarner> bryceh: :) good luck..
<jasoncwarner> I'm gonna call the meeting [END MEETING] Continue interesting conversations though
<jasoncwarner> :)
<RAOF> bryceh: I was thinking one-titlebar-per-monitor would be nice
<bryceh> RAOF, yeah could be
<RAOF> I presume that design has some idea for a different shell for touch devices?  Unity's not very touch friendly at the moment (lots of hover & proximity effects)
<bryceh> jasoncwarner, thanks :-)
<RAOF> Not that I *have* any form of multitouch device, of course :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, any idea about that radeon bug I showed you?  Or is that left to the kernel guys?
<rickspencer3> RAOF, I think Unity *is* touch friendly, you can do anything with touch, I think
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Except access the launcher or the menubar?
<rickspencer3> RAOF, well, the launcher is not auto-hidden by default on netbooks
<rickspencer3> I'm not sure what they are planning for the menu bar
<RAOF> I guess there's some easy configuration tweaks available for OEMs shipping Unity on touch devices that would make it much better, yeah.
<TheMuso> So. It turns out tha tclaws mail uses custom GTK widgets for its mailbox and message listings, so unless I want to dig around and fix that, claws mail is out as an alternative.
 * TheMuso is pondering the switch to a different mail client, preferably GUI based.
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, photobomb is sooo much better using the gwibber api compared to when I was using the sqlite datbase!
<rickspencer3> thanks a million
<TheMuso> 8/c
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, geez, that's to obad
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Yeah, its nice and lghtweight otherwise, and feels responsive enough with large mailboxes.
<bcurtiswx> i have an issue with nautilus crashing and respawning
<bcurtiswx> Installed: 1:2.32.2.1-0ubuntu9
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, woot
<bcurtiswx> hey kenvandine , upgrade done.. just have nautilus that doesn't want to die
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, though ... it doesn't seem to be picking up all the images that I get on my Facebook page, I presume this is because some folks have their settings to not share with apps
<kenvandine> probably
<kenvandine> well
<kenvandine> if you see them in the news feed you should see them
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, so if I see someone's new wall photo on my facebook page, it should show up in the gwibber images stream?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> well... actually
<bcurtiswx> who would I talk to about http://paste.ubuntu.com/580839/
<kenvandine> only if it is listed as a photo
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, there is a "type" field in the json we get
<kenvandine> if it says "photo" from facebook
<rickspencer3> interesting
<kenvandine> it goes in the images stream
<kenvandine> so if facebook isn't saying it's a photo
<kenvandine> oh... is it a photo posted on facebook
<kenvandine> or a link to a photo?
<rickspencer3>  kenvandineI can't really tell
<rickspencer3> I mean, it looks like someone posted a photo to me
<kenvandine> but is it part of an album?
<kenvandine> click on it
<kenvandine> does it take you to a facebook album?
<rickspencer3> bcurtiswx, I would suggest pedro_ from the looks of that
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, yes
<kenvandine> ok... then we should get it
<kenvandine> query your db
<rickspencer3> well, maybe it's an album itself that was posted
<kenvandine> and get what is in the data field for that record
<bcurtiswx> rickspencer3, OK thx :)
<kenvandine> i would like to see what is there
<bcurtiswx> pedro_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/580839/ whenever you get online
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I'm also only seeing photos from facebook
<kenvandine> i am sure we can improve the stream selection for that stuff
<kenvandine> twitter and identi.ca ones i think come in as links
<kenvandine> we need to improve that too
<kenvandine> well, identi.ca i think should be right
<kenvandine> it attaches the media
<kenvandine> but twitter just gives a link to the image
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, ok, I think photobomb should just use the api as designed, and let the gwibber api improve over time
<kenvandine> so harder to decide how to store it
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> you shouldn't have to work around that :)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, but please, get me the json stored in the db for that :)
<kenvandine> i want to figure that out
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, sure, what do you want me to retrieve exactly?
<kenvandine> the contents of the data field
<kenvandine> for that record
<kenvandine> well
<kenvandine> first make sure you have it somewhere
<rickspencer3> oooh
<kenvandine> if you click on Home
<kenvandine> do you see it?
<rickspencer3> well, I haven't confirmed that the message is showing up in gwibber
<kenvandine> you should have it, just not listed as a image
<rickspencer3> let me do that first
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> I'm going from the web page to photobomb, atm
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> so much trust in the gwibber api
<kenvandine> :-D
<rickspencer3> that's why I was wondering if perhaps users have blocked apps frmo seeing the photos
<kenvandine> i love it
<kenvandine> if you can see it in the web, you should get it in gwibber
<rickspencer3> ah geez
<rickspencer3> gwibbe hasn't refreshed for 21 hours :(
<rickspencer3> that;s my most recent entry
<rickspencer3> and is probably at least part of the problem ;)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> wonder why
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, it's all screwed up
<rickspencer3> I refreshed, and now there is a gap between 4 hours ago and 22 hours ago in my gwibber client
<rickspencer3> but not on my facebook feed
<rickspencer3> so, net/net, I have no idea what is wrong ;)
<kenvandine> well... that isn't surprising
<kenvandine> so gwibber limits the size of the result
<kenvandine> well, facebook, twitter, etc do
<rickspencer3> yah
<kenvandine> so it won't get everything if you have had lots of traffic
<kenvandine> they just won't give us that big of a result set
<rickspencer3> basically, so far as I can tell, there are no actual images in my gwibber client, atm
<kenvandine> what version?
<rickspencer3> so, I think it is working, probably
<kenvandine> are you current"
<rickspencer3> Gwibber 2.91.91
<kenvandine> that should have been the version where it was fixed
<kenvandine> select count(*) from messages where stream = 'images';
<kenvandine> select count(*) from messages where service = 'facebook' and stream = 'images';
<kenvandine> might be better
 * kenvandine needs to run
<kenvandine> bbl
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-03-16
<bcurtiswx> Reinstallation of telepathy-haze is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<bcurtiswx> in natty, afaik it can be :-\
<psusi> while testing an unrelated patch to nautilus, I find that my system menu is back and the minimize/maximize/close icons are back on the right side of the window.  This is still the case after downgrading packages.  The menus are normal if I log in as another user.  What about my profile got screwed up to cause this?
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> dobey: ah, I never noticed that; yes, it adds the .bzr-builddeb/ dir, as this is not part of debian/, but also not part of upstream
<pitti> dobey: kind of a shortcoming of bzr-bd
<robert_ancell> hey pitti - the langpack stuff doesn't work with dh7 does it?
<pitti> hey robert_ancell
<pitti> robert_ancell: not yet, no; we didn't yet create a dh_langpack for the magic, it's all in the cdbs langpack.mk so far
<robert_ancell> pitti, ok, cheers
<robert_ancell> pitti, actually you might be able to help me with this one.  You seem to be a regular uploader to aptdaemon, is it OK to change it to cdbs so it uses langpack.mk?
<pitti> robert_ancell: which parts do we need from it actually? just pot file building?
<robert_ancell> pitti, the .policy file conversion to using gettext-domain and stripping the xml translations
<robert_ancell> bug 690270
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690270 in ubuntu-translations "Translated String (zh_TW) Not Showed within aptdaemon" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690270
<pitti> robert_ancell: so, not sure whether glatzor/mvo would mind a cdbs conversion; TBH I'd rather ask them first
<robert_ancell> pitti, ok np, I'll flick them the bug
<pitti> robert_ancell: we haven't had the problem so far, but as we do now I can also look into creating a dh_langpacks
<robert_ancell> pitti, can we do it without duplicating the code?
<pitti> robert_ancell: the code would move to dh_langpacks, and cdbs langpack.mk would then just call that
<robert_ancell> oh that's good - that sounds like the best solution
<pitti> main question is in which package to ship it
<pitti> I guess I could build it from pkgbinarymangler
<pitti> and produce a new dh-langpack package
<pitti> which cdbs would then depend on
<pitti> then it would be seamless for cdbs
<robert_ancell> seamless always sounds good :)
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: I just made compiz depend on cdbs for langpack stuff even though it uses a dh7-style build system
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, so you can get around it?  Thanks
<Amaranth> Hmm, actually I'm not even sure where this code came from
<Amaranth> But yeah, there is code in the compiz debian/rules for calling out to cdbs stuff for handling .desktop and .schema files for language packs
<Amaranth> I must have copied it from another package in Ubuntu, either that or didrocks did it
<pitti> Amaranth: so it seems it gets high time for dh --with=langpack
 * mvo hugs glatzor
<pitti> hey glatzor, hey mvo, guten Morgen
<mvo> hey pitti, guten morgen!
<didrocks> good morning
<Amaranth> morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey Amaranth
<Amaranth> didrocks: hey, did you add the code in the compiz debian/rules for using cdbs stuff for langpacks?
<Amaranth> I suppose I could just bzr blame but this seems easier
<didrocks> Amaranth: IIRC, I did port that
<didrocks> why?
<pitti> robert_ancell, Amaranth: bug 735934 FYI, feel free to subscribe
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 735934 in pkgbinarymangler "Build dh_langpack" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735934
<pitti> didrocks: ^ I think you were interested in that as well
<Amaranth> I remember having issues building it on a PPA that I didn't locally because I had cdbs already so I thought I copied it from somewhere
<didrocks> Amaranth: I don't use cdbs, it's all dhè
<Amaranth> didrocks: Oh, we were just talking about that bug and I started thinking about it
<didrocks> 7*
<Amaranth> didrocks: But you call out to perl scripts installed by cdbs
<didrocks> /usr/lib/cdbs/strip-schema.pl
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, that's part of I wanted to do
<didrocks> what*
<didrocks> still have the task, working on more urgent stuff, right now, though
<pitti> didrocks: I'll work on it
<didrocks> ok :)
<pitti> didrocks: just want to point it out because I remembered that you were interested in using it
<didrocks> pitti: btw, is the gnome-session stuff still scheduled?
<didrocks> yeah
<pitti> didrocks: I have kept getting RCish bugs to work on so far :/
<didrocks> pitti: not only for you, I would think that the whole team was concerned about gnome-session :)
<mvo> thanks robert_ancell for the analysis on 690270
<didrocks> pitti: I'll try to get some time this evening to work on it
<robert_ancell> mvo, np
<rodrigo_> morning
<evilvish>  anyone heard of mousetweaks segfaulting in maverick?
<seb128> hey
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hello pitti
<seb128> how are you?
<pitti> seb128: I'm great, thanks!
<pitti> was nice last night, had both our parents over, made pizza, and had some sparkling wine :)
<rodrigo_> hi seb128, pitti
<pitti> hey rodrigo_, how are you?
<rodrigo_> pitti, I'm fine, thanks
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<seb128> pitti, great!
<seb128> pitti, so you drink wine now? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: well, we call that "Sekt", it's similar to champagner
<pitti> I do drink that, yes
<rodrigo_> :)
<pitti> I don't drink red wine at all, but recently I started to try some light white wine
<pitti> (oh, and wine isn't off-topic here! ask YokoZar!)
<rodrigo_> there is an ubuntu package for wine, so no, not off-topic here :)
<pitti> rodrigo_: yeah, YokoZar is the maintainer
<rodrigo_> ah :)
 * pitti CPRs seb128 - are you back yet?
<seb128> urg, internet went flacky and back
<pitti> *phew*, he's back
<seb128> pitti, hey again ;-)
 * pitti hugs seb128
<seb128> bah, seems the gdm update fails to start for some users
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> hate gdm!
<pitti> my fault?
<seb128> nfc
<seb128> there are  changes in it
<seb128> one ipv xdmcp git backport which I doubt would break things
<seb128> jhunt's upstart tweaking
<seb128> your's git backport for this login crash thing
<pitti> doesn't start at all, or crashes? In the former case, I'd blame the upstart changes
<seb128> I don't see anything obviously wrong
<seb128> could be the upstart one?
<pitti> I haven't rebooted since this morning's updates yet
<seb128> they say it randomly doesn't start
<pitti> seb128: depends on the symptoms -- crash or not start
<pitti> but my backported login crash is fairly obvious
<seb128> bug #735805
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 735805 in gdm "GDM fails to start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735805
<pitti> it just hides a widget under some condition which we don't have by default
<seb128> bdrung, ^ do you have specifics?
<pitti> seb128: hm, can't see anything obviously broken in the upstart changes either
<pitti> unless "runlevel PREVLEVEL=S" is true very early in the boot, in which case it would fail to start
<pitti> or calling runlevel fails
<pitti> seb128: replied to the bug
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<didrocks> pitti: good news, the gnome-session change isn't needed anymore. Now unity will disable itself if it launched and can't run
<pitti> didrocks: oh, that's great!
<seb128> hum, dear update-manager stop freezing and triggering apport if someone dismiss the password dialog by error
<cdbs> seb128: yes, just noticed
<cdbs> that
<seb128> hey cdbs ;-)
<cdbs> seb128: hi, how are you doing?
<cdbs> seb128: my 4 month long study leave just ended, unfortunately I was not very active in this cycle because of exam
<cdbs> s
<seb128> cdbs, I'm fine thanks, how are you?
<cdbs> rockin'
<ogra_> seb128, why did you drop the armel workaround from telepathy-glib
<seb128> ogra_, because I hate freedom and armel as well ;-)
<ogra_> haha
<didrocks> quoted
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> ogra_, joke aside what workaround?
<seb128> ogra_, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-glib/+changelog
<ogra_> looks screwed up to me
<seb128> ogra_, we are on sync for a while
<ogra_> telepathy-glib (0.11.13-1ubuntu2) maverick; urgency=low
<ogra_>   * use -O0 on armel builds to work around FTBFS due to failing selftests
<ogra_>     issue is described in launchpad bug 623979, failing buildlog is attached
<ogra_>     to that bug.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623979 in telepathy-glib "telepathy-glib fails to build on armel due to two unsuccessfull selftests" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623979
<ogra_> apt-get soruce telepath-glib gets me a pretty different changelog btw
<seb128> ogra_, right, it gives you the debian one since we synced
<ogra_> without any ubuntu entries
<seb128> ogra_, right, it's coming from debian
<seb128> ogra_, why would they have ubuntu entries?
<ogra_> hmm
<seb128> ogra_, on why we dropped the -O0 because I had no clue if that was still an issue with the new gcc, telepathy stack, etc
<seb128> and it's easier to sync with debian during the unstable cycle
<ogra_> dunno why *they* would have them, but it would be good to not lose our entries for being able to look stuff up
<seb128> ogra_, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-glib/+changelog is what you are looking for
<seb128> ogra_, we will not start merging every package that had ubuntu uploads rather than sync just for the changelog
<ogra_> sure ...
<seb128> that wouldn't make sense
<ogra_> well, it was a bit irritating
<seb128> ogra_, to start why nobody sent the workaround to debian?
<ogra_> debian doesnt need it, they dont use our optimization levels
<ogra_> (they build for armv5 etc etc)
<seb128> could we be smart and only turn it on where needed?
<ogra_> tricky
<seb128> so we could keep the source without diff over debian
<seb128> well, we could send them a patch with a dpkg-vendor call
<seb128> i.e just enable it on Ubuntu
<pitti> ... and make sure that we have a gcc bug filed for this
<ogra_> its definitely a but that we need it at all, someone should fix it in the code i guess
<ogra_> s/but/bug/
<ogra_> for now i would just like to have images again though
<seb128> ogra_, then get someone from linaro to work on the gcc issue?
<ogra_> seb128, well, that will take weeks (by experience) gcc uploads dont just happen every day
<seb128> well it's over a cycle
<ogra_> i will have to apply the workaround anyway to get images back i fear
<seb128> ogra_, ok, that's fine, it just made our job easier to sync during the unstable cycle, but I will drop it again next cycle
<ogra_> k
<seb128> ogra_, you should really open a gcc bug and maybe makes a patch that debian could take meanwhile, like using dpkg-vendor and set the workaround on Ubuntu
<ogra_> well, first lets see if it fixes it still ;)
<ogra_> yes, i will talk to linaro and open a bug
<seb128> thanks
<bdrung> seb128: i confirm that it's a breakage in the upstart job (bug #735805).
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 735805 in gdm "GDM fails to start" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735805
<seb128> bdrung, thanks
<bdrung> seb128: anything else you want to know?
<seb128> bdrung, can you maybe ping jhunt on #ubuntu-devel?
<seb128> bdrung, he's the one who did the change and he's investigating the breakage now but he doesn't get the issue
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, did you have any luck getting mongodb working with the latest mozjs?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: no, I did fix some issues but I hit weird errors like http://pastebin.com/Pn4udv5z - I've commented on the upstream ticket, and I will probably give it another shoot next week, but now I'm swamped with work (both Ubuntu-related and not) so I can't tell if I'll get it into any shape before beta.
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you think you could upstream the patch from bug #736042?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 736042 in gnome-media "add "PULSE_PROP_media.role" to gnome-sound-recorder" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736042
<rodrigo_> seb128, looking
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, thanks. where is the upstream ticket?
<seb128> rodrigo_, hum, that's probably still in gnome-media which you don't maintain upstream, I guess we better git format that and send the bugzilla rather
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: http://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER-2683
<rodrigo_> seb128, that's what I was going to do
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, if you want to do it please do ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, where else do we use that PULSE_PROP thing?
<seb128> rodrigo_, http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/ApplicationProperties
<seb128> rodrigo_, in ubuntu it's useful for the indicator sound
<seb128> rodrigo_, it will show input sliders when you start an application which set it to phone or production see bug #736049
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 736049 in indicator-sound "show record level control on PULSE_PROP_media.role=production" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736049
<rodrigo_> ok
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, is the WIP patch anywhere?
<Sweetshark> pitti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/712725 could you give the merge another try?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 712725 in nlpsolver "[MIR] libreoffice-nlpsolver" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kklimonda> seb128: looks like the new glibmm release build-depends on mm-common for building documentation and mm-common is in universe.
<Sweetshark> (see the latest comment on the issue)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: no, but I can push what I wrote to github.. actually, there isn't much so I can just git you a diff itself ;)
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, yes please. i'll take a look later on
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/581055/
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<didrocks> hum, we need to do a fake upload to pull in a package which is in debian NEW? we can't get the dsc file from it?
<Laney> no you can't
<didrocks> ok, thanks Laney :)
<Laney> :-)
<Laney> grab it from $VCS and upload, then sync when it's uploaded
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, I'm asking to the maintainer to do it if possible, then I will NEW it :)
<Laney> woo
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, oh, i didn't realise that mongodb's malloc override was declared inline. that might be the real issue with assigning it to a pointer
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: afair the problem I was trying to solve wasn't about it being assigned to pointer, but about malloc being expanded to mongo::ourmalloc in some xulrunner header, but I will happily agree with you - I'm much more of a C coder, than the C++ one. If you can describe it in detail I'd be thankful.
<didrocks> seb128: IIRC, you were talking about some gdm issue this morning?
<didrocks> seb128: seems people on the french forum get a black screen at start since then
<seb128> didrocks, right, there is an issue with jhunt's upstart job tweaks
<didrocks> ok, it's upstart then
<seb128> didrocks, they can switch to a vt and start gdm there
<seb128> didrocks, no, it's the gdm job
<didrocks> oh? ok
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, they already found the vt tweak :)
<seb128> didrocks, bug #735805
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 735805 in gdm "GDM fails to start" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735805
<didrocks> seb128: ok, reading, thanks :)
<seb128> didrocks, see that's when I'm happy about my no upload on friday rule ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, I was pondering uploading that or not ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: oh, you already know I totally agree with this rule :-)
<didrocks> oh really?
<didrocks> heh ;)
<didrocks> like "uploaded kthxbye"
<seb128> well that's rather that I merged jhunt's fix and there was a crash fix pending
<seb128> so I pondered uploading with those or not
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> well, stick to this rule :)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> (I still think Friday morning is okayish)
<didrocks> as long as it hits the repo before lunch :)
<seb128> hey mterry
<seb128> is your recent merge request fixing bug #730976
<seb128> ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 730976 in libdbusmenu "LIBDBUSMENU-GTK-DEBUG: Could not handle image type 0" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730976
<mterry> seb128, ah, yes!
<mterry> seb128, didn't think to look for a bug
<mterry> seb128, do you know of a bug for the "dbusmenu_gtk_parse_get_cached_item: assertion `GTK_IS_MENU_ITEM(widget)' failed" message?
<seb128> mterry, ted did a merge request for it yesterday
<mterry> seb128, oh, swell
<seb128> mterry, see https://code.edge.launchpad.net/dbusmenu/+activereviews
<seb128> if you want to review and ack it ;-)
<seb128> mterry, it's the no spam for seb one
<mterry> yup
<seb128> mterry, btw ted's tarball are due today
<seb128> if you have things to get in
<mterry> seb128, naw
<mterry> seb128, my empathy menu fix is empathy-side
<mterry> seb128, just realized I have the ability to review dbusmenu branches.  Do you know policy?  Should I merge it myself?
<mterry> (i mean, for ted's branches that I approve)
<seb128> mterry, not sure, check with ted, usually other dx-ers ack it but don't merge but I guess that's because they don't have a local checkout handy etc
<seb128> i.e it's easier for them to just ack and ted handle the merge
<mterry> k
<seb128> the unity team tends to let whoever did the request merge his work it seems
<seb128> then they do a review of approved things not merged once a week before rolling tarballs
<seb128> didrocks can probably confirm that or not ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, when you have commit right, it's better you merge it
<didrocks> seb128: I think you are in ~unity-team, isn't it?
<didrocks> oupss
<didrocks> mterry: ^^
<didrocks> mterry: you have one pending merge :)
<mterry> didrocks, so I should be merging branches of mine that get approved?  But not branches that I approve?
<didrocks> mterry: right
<didrocks> for unity at least :)
<mterry> yar
<kenvandine> mterry, woot, you fixed empathy's contact menu!
 * kenvandine high fives mterry
<bcurtiswx> what was wrong with it?
<bcurtiswx> oh right, it didn't show..correct?
<mterry> bcurtiswx, no, this one showed, but didn't do anything when clicked
<mterry> a race condition
<bcurtiswx> mterry, wow, great then :)
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, the not showing part was fixed in dbusmenu last week
<bcurtiswx> well, i must be captain oblivious this past weekend :-\
<bcurtiswx> have been*
<dobey> pitti: hrmm, are you going to do a new upload of distutils-extra with mandel's patch? i've been trying to make a .deb, but quilt hates me :(
<dobey> ah, stupid patch levels
<bcurtiswx> pedro_, did you get my ping from last night?
<pedro_> bcurtiswx, yes, i was going to point you to bug 731708 , is that the same you're facing?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 731708 in nautilus "nautilus doesn't run, Unique-DBus-WARNING, assertion 'watcher_id > 0' failed" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731708
<bcurtiswx> pedro_, yes that would be it, thx
<pedro_> bcurtiswx, you're welcome, please follow up there ;-)
<bcurtiswx> pedro_, i figured a killall nautilus would help, except it just keeps respwaning
<bcurtiswx> quite annoying
<seb128> pedro_, hey, that bug got fixed yesterday
<bcurtiswx> seb128, is it in the repos yet?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, yes, since yesterday
<seb128> bcurtiswx, what issue do you get?
<bcurtiswx> hrmm, i had this bug last night.  I can't access the machine right now (it's my desktop at home) but nautilus would just hang, heating up my system with CPU usage.  I can't killall nautilus because it respawns, so I did it by terminal and got the same warning as that bug
<bcurtiswx> it was right after a dist-upgrade from M-->N
<seb128> could be a different issue than the warning
<seb128> but without details or a stacktrace not easy to say
<bcurtiswx> i can see what info i can grab when I get home later this evening GMT-4 (Eastern)
<mterry> seb128, OK, I started my CoreDev application page.  If you want to help me along, leave an endorsement!  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mterry/CoreDev
<mterry> That goes for anyone else too.  I like all endorsements
<seb128> mterry, \o/
<pitti> mterry: oh, great! will add my praise as well
<mterry> yay
<pitti> dobey: are you blocked on the new p-d-e? I can upload today if you need it, but it seemed to be a corner case
<dobey> pitti: i got an upload into our nightlies ppa to fix it there, but we will need it in 11.04 also at some point soon i suspect, but not super urgent
<pitti> Sweetshark: replied in 712725
<pitti> dobey: you have windows builds there?
<pitti> dobey: we are talking about the ValueError crash when scanning over ctypes imports, right?
<dobey> pitti: yes because ctypes.wintypes exists on linux, though it fails with the valueerror. which is why this is a problem at all
<pitti> ah, ok
<pitti> dobey: uploaded
<dobey> pitti: cool, thanks
<jibel> seb128, there's a bug with a patch proposed upstream that we need in natty for automated testing.
<jibel> seb128, bug 690657
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690657 in gnome-utils "Text Widget under combo box is not exposing accessibility" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690657
<jibel> seb128, how to proceed to have it included in natty, is subscribing the desktop team ok and enough ?
<seb128> jibel: ubuntu-sponsors usually
<seb128> jibel: I noticed it but I was waiting for an upstream review
<jibel> seb128, okay, I'll wait for a review but target it to natty b1 to not forget it.
<Sweetshark> pitti: re replied in 712725. It would be a FFE.
<seb128> jibel: I will try to get it in today or tomorrow
<mvo> pitti: is jockey driving dpkg/python-apt in a way that makes it not write logs to /var/log/apt/term.log ? I am triaging a bunch of package install failures and a lot of nvidia, b43 releated ones have failures but empty logs. any idea about this?
<pitti> mvo: it's basically using apt.Cache()[pkg].markInstall(), and cache.commit()
<pitti> mvo: all the apt code is in jockey/oslib.py, do you see anything wrong with it?
<pitti> mvo: I don't deliberately disable logging
<pitti> mvo: (off to long phone call now)
<mvo> pitti: thanks, I have a look (I have a call now as well). the above should be fine but I will double check
<jibel> seb128, great! thanks
<seb128> jibel: yw
<seb128> mterry, ok, unity doesn't like your indicator-datetime-preferences desktop for some reason
<mterry> seb128, probably just too awesome for unity
<mterry> seb128, how doesn't it like it?
<seb128> mterry, it doesn't match indicator-datetime-preferences to it
<seb128> like the launcher doesn't get the right title etc
<mterry> guh
<seb128> it gives an empty launcher title here with a fuzzy icon
<seb128> mterry, does it work for you?
<seb128> mterry, I'm trying indicator-datetime trunk with karl's pending work
<mterry> seb128, does it show in the applications place?
<seb128> mterry, yes and it in gnome-panel menus
<seb128> I've tried running in on a command line, from the indicator or from gnome-panel
<mterry> seb128, you installed it via a deb, right?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I did bzr merge lp:indicator-datetime in the current packaging vcs and bzr bd that
<seb128> indicator-datetime-preferences.desktop	indicator-datetime-preferences
<seb128> it's correctly listed in the index
<seb128> well I should restart my session to be sure I guess
<seb128> brb
<kenvandine> uh oh... log session restart
<kenvandine> hope he isn't busted :)
<bcurtiswx> mterry killed seb128 this time, not me :P
 * kenvandine runs out for a bit, bbl
<seb128> re
<seb128> ok, restarting was not the best idea, disk check and then gdm upstart issues
<seb128> mterry, I'm back ;-)
<mterry> seb128, :)
<seb128> mterry, still the same after a restart, empty title and fuzzy icon
<mterry> :(  OK, looking into it
<seb128> mterry, do you get it as well?
<mterry> seb128, I have to build trunk, I'm not running it right now
<seb128> mterry, don't bother
<mterry> seb128, ?
<seb128> mterry, it's a cosmetic issue, it can wait today's tarball and tomorrow to be debugged
<seb128> mterry, I though you had the .desktop installed locally since you worked on it
<mterry> I did but via a deb, so when I switched debs...
<seb128> doesn't seem an indicator issue anyway
<seb128> the .desktop is installed and listed correctly by the places and menus etc
<kklimonda> seb128: do you have a moment? new glibmm release requires updated mm-common (and it's in universe for now) to build documentation. How should I proceed on gettinng it into main?
<seb128> kklimonda, the wiki has mir requirements details
<seb128> you need to file a bug asking for promotion with some details
<mterry> kklimonda, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMainInclusionRequirements
<kklimonda> thanks. Should I first update it to the new version, and then request MIR?
<seb128> mterry, ok, I've the feeling it doesn't like the "&" in the Name=
<seb128> mterry, if I replace it then it works
<seb128> mterry, sorry for the noise, not your fault
<seb128> it's DBO's fault
<seb128> or didrocks's ;-)
<didrocks> hum?
<DBO> hum?
<seb128> didrocks, unity launcher displays and empty title when there is a "&" in the name
<seb128> indicator-datetime-preferences.desktop:Name=Time & Date
<seb128> removing the & makes it work
<didrocks> seb128: already fixed by a kind contributor :)
<didrocks> not in trunk though
<seb128> so now wth is it displaying a blurry icon when there is a 48x48 svg
<seb128> in fact it's not
<seb128> mterry, ok, sorry for the noise, everything is ok
<seb128> or will be when didrocks's merge the contributor patch in trunk ;-)
<bcurtiswx> seb128, in your GDM upstart, did you see any plymouth errors?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, no
<bcurtiswx> seb128, 'more /var/log/syslog | grep plymouth'
<seb128> no error
<bcurtiswx> seb128, Ok thx
<seb128> btw you can "grep plymouth syslog"
<seb128> it's less to type ;-)
<bcurtiswx> im too lazy... wait... :P
<bcurtiswx> i think i had too much fun with pipes and thats why i keep doing that..
<bcurtiswx> and this is where linux turns away from PG rating to R... totally hit enter before reading that one :-\
<dobey> pitti: why does new distutils-extra rewuire various python3 bits for build-depends?
<pitti> dobey: because it runs the self tests for both python 2 and 3, and I needed some example libraries to run them against
<pitti> so I took the smallest ones I could find which had the necessary properties (multiple modules, etc.)
<dobey> oh :-/
<dobey> guess i will have to disable that for our PPA backport for lucid
<mterry> seb128, oh, missed your messages.  Yay!  \o/
<pitti> dobey: you basically need to drop all but the first two lines in the override_dh_auto_install: rule in debian/rules, and drop the py3 build depends; then it should be fine
<pitti> dobey: (oh, and drop the p3 package from debian/control, of course)
<pitti> dobey: if you are just needing that one ctypes fix, we can also SRU this
<dobey> pitti: don't need an sru. we only need the fix in our nightlies. it is easier to just have the new version in our PPA
<pitti> dobey: ack
 * mterry goes afk, errand
<seb128> rodrigo_, seems you forget the actual patch on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=644560?
<ubot2> Gnome bug 644560 in Gal "Can't set an account password" [Normal,Needinfo]
<kenvandine> seb128, what was the gdm upstart issue?
<kenvandine> i have a box here that isn't starting gdm at boot... but looks like it is because plymouth is failing
<seb128> kenvandine, dunno, jhunt is still working it out
<seb128> kenvandine, no, it's likely the upstart job fault
<seb128> kenvandine, try using http://launchpadlibrarian.net/66503336/gdm.conf
<seb128> kenvandine, or downgrade
<seb128> kenvandine, or wait for the new one to build ;-)
<kenvandine> i'll try it
<kenvandine> weird thing is if i boot an older kernel it works
<kenvandine> but with the latest kernel, if i drop to a VT and start gdm it works too
<kenvandine> seems weird kernel versions would make a difference
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> <         if [ "$curr" = S -o "$prev" = unknown ]
<kenvandine> so maybe it doesn't know the previous one
<kenvandine> seb128, yup... that fixed it
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> kenvandine, ;-)
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> right before lunch i was searching for an existing bug on that
 * mterry is back
<seb128> tedg, is http://paste.ubuntu.com/581238/ known?
<seb128> tedg, I get it running indicator-datetime in valgrind and restarting unity-panel-service
<seb128> tedg, is that a libindicator issue?
<tedg> seb128, Yeah, it would be a libindicator issue.  I think I've seen that trace before, but I could have sworn it was fixed :-/
<seb128> tedg, still happening in natty
<tedg> But yeah, definitely libindicator
<seb128> tedg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libindicator/+bug/719457
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 719457 in libindicator "valgrind invalid reads error on unloading" [Low,Fix released]
<seb128> seems similar
<seb128> bah, I closed it because it seemed fixed
<seb128> let's reopened
<tedg> seb128, See I knew someone fixed it. ;-)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> tedg, I'm sure that's what you want, you ignore bug reports until the submitter gets confused and close it himself because there is no activity on the bug ;-)
<tedg> seb128, SHHH!!! It's a secret strategy.
<kenvandine> tedg, still can't upload?
<tedg> kenvandine, No, got chrome... ido is up.  libindicator is on it's way.
<kenvandine> oh, cool
<kenvandine> i guess i should have actually clicked on the link you sent
<kenvandine> :-D
<tedg> Yes, that's generally what they're for ;-)
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, down to half a screen of compiler errors with mongodb now ;)
<vish> anyone up for sponsoring branch on bug 736250 ? :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 736250 in cheese "Update oldish looking icons in cheese effects" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736250
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: you rock :)
<tedg> seb128, So mterry fixed bug 569273 but I'm not sure how to mark the various distro tasks.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 569273 in indicator-application "memory leak in gnome-power-manager" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569273
<tedg> seb128, Also, annoyingly.  It's in libappindicator in Natty, but indicator-application in all the other distro series.
<mterry> tedg, plus, mine was just the last nail in the coffin (hopefully)
<mterry> tedg, some of those other tasks were arguably valid in the past but got reopened
<tedg> mterry, Yeah.  It makes marking the bug correctly difficult.
<seb128> tedg, set it invalid for the others lines
<seb128> tedg, we can do an also affect distribution, indicator-application, invalid natty and add stable series if we want
<seb128> is that an issue in lucid?
<tedg> seb128, Was libappindicator in Lucid?  If it was, it could have been.
<tedg> seb128, I think we should definitely backport to Maverick.
<tedg> seb128, It's literally a 5 character fix :)
<seb128> tedg, guess not, I think those issues started being raised in 10.10
<seb128> tedg, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-application
 * tedg should probably be more familiar with the exact dates of all of libappindicator as they're blogged about daily.
<seb128> tedg, it's likely nothing was using it enough in lucid that it was an issue
<tedg> seb128, Yeah, or nothing was completely replacing the menu everytime like g-p-m
<seb128> tedg, right
<seb128> mterry, do you want to sru you leak fix for maverick btw?
<seb128> mterry, we should probably sru the theme_cb crash one as well
<mterry> seb128, i can do the leak, sure.  which was the theme_cb?
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/libappindicator/fix-crash-708188/+merge/51356
<seb128> mterry, ^
<mterry> so tiny.  I am succinct.  OK.  I can prep an SRU for 10.10
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<mterry> tedg, you swear that sinking the ref won't cause problems with anyone?  Or put another way, you don't think any consumers corrected for the leak?
<psusi> I somehow managed to get my min/max/close buttons back on the right and the system menu on the left.  Is there a gconf key or something that controls this?
<seb128> mterry, let's get the other fix in and wait a bit to get natty feedbackon the ref thing
<tedg> mterry, I don't know of anyone that did.  I would have hoped they would have noted it to us...
<vish> psusi: /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<vish> psusi: thats in the gconf^
<mterry> seb128, you mean do the theme_change separately?
<seb128> mterry, well the theme_change one seems safe and gnome-bt upstream specifically asked if we could fix that in stable since they keep receive crash bug upstream about it
<mterry> k
<seb128> mterry, it's harder to say if the ref one will impact on applications, so better to wait a bit and see if any issue is raised in natty before backporting it
<mterry> seb128, there is a safer fix we could apply just to g-p-m for 10.10
<mterry> other apps would leak, but I don't think any of them are nearly as bad
<seb128> mterry, if you want to do that go for it
<psusi> vish: ahh, thanks... I kept looking for it in nautilus keys since it somehow got screwed up when I installed a new nautilius package...
<seb128> it seems to be the only real complain
<seb128> so should be enough for a non lts version
 * mvo grumbles about the second compiz freeze of the day
<mvo> or unity
<seb128> mvo, it's frozen? or it's crashing and apport freezes it while it's getting infos?
<mvo> good question, unity --reset killed the whole X
<mvo> joy!
<didrocks> mvo: screen freeze? there is a known Xorg freeze AFAIK
<didrocks> but no compiz
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, blame it on the x guys
<didrocks> totally :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - good thanks, how are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I wondered, did you hear about cases where flash videos in mozilla/chromium/etc. turned "red" recently?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm great, thanks!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, run away, pitti saying hello in the evening is a trap, he will give you work!
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i've seen it discussed a little bit. i can't recreate it, but i think someone already forwarded a bug to adobe
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I seem to get this with the second video I play in firefox, until I purge the cookies; a friend of mine also noticed that after a maverick update, so I blame the flash plugin
<kklimonda> hmm..  any idea what's happening: symbol lookup error: /usr/bin/unity-2d-places: undefined symbol: _ZN12Unity2dDebug15installHandlersEv ?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no, I don't want to give you actual work :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - https://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-6327
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I just wondered whether you happened to know a better workaround than "disable cookies"
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, thanks muchly for the pointer
<kenvandine> seb128, can you get libfolks out of binNEW?
<kenvandine> it's holding up empathy
<kenvandine> seb128, please :)
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: ^
<seb128> I don't have access from that box
<seb128> I'm just doing IRC right now from this box ;-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - the last comment suggests that downgrading flash fixes it
<pitti> kenvandine: yep, looking
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> seb128: oh, poor man's proxy?
<kenvandine> pitti, thx
<didrocks> seb128: you mean, you are just slacking? :p
<pitti> seb128: or rather, rich man's? (buying a second laptop instead of installing bip?) :-P
<seb128> kenvandine, btw sjoerd pointed early that we should get farsight synced on debian, it seems we don't install some files in there
<kenvandine> haha
<kklimonda> ok, my bad
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, he told me you were doing it
<seb128> pitti, rather having an old one which is used for testing and other things ;-)
<seb128> pitti, lol
<seb128> kenvandine, well "synced" is merged we have a recommends diff there
<didrocks> ok, time for dinner and evening, see you tomorrow!
<kenvandine> seb128, ok
<seb128> kenvandine, well I failed to do it today so if you want feel free, otherwise I will try tomorrow
<seb128> 'night didrocks
<didrocks> bonne nuit seb128 ;)
<kenvandine> i should be able to do it
<kenvandine> i think tedg is almost done abusing me for today :)
 * tedg creates a libindicated quickly
 * kenvandine hides 
<mxpxpod> is this the correct place to ask about things in the gnome 3 ppa?
<pitti> kenvandine: libfolks nudged
<kenvandine> pitti, thx!
<cdbs> mxpxpod: fire away!
<mxpxpod> I'm running gnome-shell from the gnome 3 ppa and the gtk theme looks wrong
<mxpxpod> also, when I run a program like gnome-control-center from the command line, it tells me it can't find the named theme Adwaita
<mxpxpod> I figure that the two are related
<cdbs> mxpxpod: you need to have adwaita installed, looks like it isn't in the PPA yet
<mxpxpod> really? I thought it was part of gnome-themes-standard
<cdbs> mxpxpod: wait for someone to add it there first
<mxpxpod> I know that there's a /usr/share/themes/Adwaita on my box
<cdbs> oh wait, there IS gnome-themes in the PPA
<cdbs> I dunno then, rodrigo_ ? ^^
<mxpxpod> I noticed kenvandine mentioned something about libfolks and empathy, and I'm guessing that will answer my question about the empathy package
<mxpxpod> however, it seems that gucharmap still depends on libgtk3.0-0 and it's creating a conflict in apt-get dist-upgrade
<seb128> kklimonda, check with Kaleo maybe about the symbols error
<seb128> or try ogra
<bdrung> did someone already complained about http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/ubuntu-natty-adds-control-centre-entry-to-session-menu/ ?
<bdrung> is there a bug report against this change?
<seb128> no
<bdrung> this change is similar to putting "shutdown" under "start"
<bdrung> seb128: in which package was this change made?
<kklimonda> seb128: figured it out, a perfect pebkac case :)
<seb128> bdrung, indicator-session
<seb128> bdrung, bug #727823
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727823 in ayatana-design "Enable Gnome-Control-Center in Unity, and add "System Settings" link to the session indicator menu" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727823
<chrisccoulson> looks like all you natty users are now using firefox 4 final ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no change between rc and stable?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - there's no plan for another RC now, which means that what we have now is what will be released on 22nd
<bdrung> seb128: should i comment that bug or open a new one?
<seb128> bdrung, open a new one and comment to give the number
<seb128> bdrung, btw if you read the bug the indicator used was already being argued there
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, what are you building to give you that error btw?
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> actually, you said in your message ;)
<mterry> seb128, bug 708188 and bug 569273 are ready for SRU
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 708188 in libappindicator "softwares using libappindicator crash with SIGSEGV in theme_changed_cb()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708188
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 569273 in indicator-application "memory leak in gnome-power-manager" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569273
<seb128> mterry, well done ;-)
<mxpxpod> how do I keep nautilus from running when gnome starts with gnome-shell?
<pitti> good night everyone
<seb128> re
<seb128> tedg, did you roll indicator-dt yet?
<tedg> seb128, Yup
<seb128> hum, ok
<seb128> tedg, you can clean the g-s-t requirements from the configure and the remaining include
<seb128> it has been switched to the use g-s-d
<seb128> well that will be for the next update
<tedg> seb128, Are you saying no oobs for me?
<seb128> it works fine without those, I built trunk with those dropped today
<seb128> tedg, no, not for you ;-)
<tedg> seb128, done
<seb128> tedg, hum, bug #729150
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 729150 in libappindicator "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729150
<seb128> which is mterry?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, are you still here?
<tedg> seb128, We're discussing the fix on the merge request
<seb128> tedg, ok, just got that
<seb128> is bug #708118 fixed or not?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 708118 in libappindicator "nm-applet crashes with SIGSEGV in icon_name_hash()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708118
<seb128> cyphermox, ^
<seb128> it didn't get recent duplicates
<seb128> nor comment
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> I think that's because it has all the bugs at the moment when the retracers didn't work correctly two weeks ago
<cyphermox> it's not fixed, we should talk about how to set use-fallback on the GtkImage used by the GtkStatusIcon created by libappindicator
<seb128> cyphermox, what do you mean about the retracers?
<cyphermox> nevermind, I was talking about something else
<cyphermox> yeah, if I try to duplicate it I'd get an error
<seb128> oh you think it's the same issue than the other one?
<cyphermox> yes, same issue as the bug number in the last comment: 729150
<cyphermox> seb128, have you looked at the merge request too?
<seb128> ok
<seb128> it's but it's not clear to me what the issue is or why that fixes it
<seb128> it's -> yes
<cyphermox> seb128, afaict while the icon gets created the gicon is unref'ed before the icon is done -- or while icons are being changed due to an update of the cache
<cyphermox> using icon names bypass this completely
<seb128> seems a bug in gtk then?
<cyphermox> I also found that not unrefing themed_icon doesn't cause this crash
<seb128> but that would create some leaks
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> I thought keeping it as a member of whatever structure appindicators have an unref'ing just before creating a new one would work, but I haven't tested it
<cyphermox> seb128, also, see https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=614800
<ubot2> Gnome bug 614800 in gtk "Crash in find_image_offset()" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> where did ted go?
<seb128> cyphermox, yeah, I'm just trying to see how we get it fixed for this cycle
<seb128> seems there is a gtk issue that you try to workaround there
<cyphermox> seb128, I tend to agree with milanbv 's analysis though that it's really in libappindicator more than gtk... although gtk should be able to sustain the cache being rebuilt anytime
<seb128> is that crash only happening when the cache is being rebuilt?
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> see my last comment in the gnome bug, that's how I was able to reproduce it consistently
<seb128> is nm reconnecting on upgrade?
<seb128> it seems weird that users run that often in nm reconnecting while the icon cache is rebuilt
<cyphermox> it doesn't reconnect but icons are being updated regularly for wifi signal strength
<cyphermox> seb128, note this only crashes when using the fallback more to the notification area
<seb128> cyphermox, but how can the gicon been unrefed while in use?
<cyphermox> seb128, don't know. my guess is that the icon/theme change signal sent when the cache is updated is received from both the appindicator stuff and the underlying gtkstatusicon, and they both fight to update the icon
<seb128> cyphermox, you are sure it's the same issue?
<seb128> cyphermox, seems the new bug is due to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/libappindicator/trunk/revision/195
<seb128> it's the fix for bug #708188
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 708188 in libappindicator "softwares using libappindicator crash with SIGSEGV in theme_changed_cb()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708188
<seb128> cyphermox, the bugs started the day after the commit landed in natty
<cyphermox> seb128, it's the same stack trace.
<cyphermox> unless you see something different that I missed?
<kenvandine> seb128, indicator-datetime uploaded... lets hope the bugs stop coming in :)
<cyphermox> seb128, I also looked at it with Q-FUNK to confirmed it came from the same set of circumstances
<seb128> cyphermox, ok, so those users are not running unity nor GNOME with indicators?
<cyphermox> (Q-FUNK reported a duplicate of bug 729150
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 729150 in libappindicator "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729150
<seb128> interesting to see that we get that number of users using the fallback there
<seb128> or do they run other desktops, i;e xfce or something?
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> seb128, I don't think xfce is affected, micahg told me something about blacklisting libs
<cyphermox> but these users use whatever DE with a notification area, not indicators
<seb128> well you can have both
<seb128> ie that's what classic GNOME has
<cyphermox> well, yes
<cyphermox> but if indicator-application is running, it will catch nm-applet. AFAICT then nm-applet doesn't crash
<cyphermox> though I could have just not been able to reproduce it in that case
<seb128> bug #725417
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 725417 in notify-osd "notify-osd crashed with signal 7 in find_image_offset()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725417
<seb128> seems a similar crash but notify-osd doesn't use libappindicator
<cyphermox> sure looks the same
<cyphermox> fair enough, I'm convinced it's a gtk issue... but I have no clue how to fix it
<cyphermox> oh wait no, that's not the same thing
<cyphermox> notice how the icon_name is set there?
<cyphermox> it also seems to be a notification generated by nm-applet :'(
<seb128> cyphermox, right
<seb128> ok, not sure what is causing the issue either bug seems something that be handled for natty
<cyphermox> yeah
<seb128> the update you suggest could work but it would still be nice to understand the issue
<seb128> it's frustrating to not having an explanation ;-)
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> it's also frustrating that this is the last reported crasher for nm-applet ;)
<seb128> seems a common one though
<cyphermox> yeah... scary how many users seems to have it... and seem to use classic gnome
<seb128> would be interesting to know what desktop those users are running, especially if that's GNOME but without the indicator applet configured
<cyphermox> I know for sure that's the case for Q-FUNK
<seb128> it seems weird that they drop the indicator-applet
<cyphermox> I should ask sebner too
<seb128> he dropped the indicator? do you know why?
<cyphermox> "hardcore gnome2 user"
<seb128> it seemed that users got used to it nowadays are are mostly fine with it
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> well I see the main bug for 729150 is running unity-2d
<seb128> that's a misleading tag
<cyphermox> ah
<seb128> it means unity-2d is installed
<cyphermox> oh
<seb128> none has the running-unity tag
<seb128> well in the recent bug duplicates
<seb128> so it's not likely an issue under unity
<seb128> which would confirm that it's only in fallbacking code
<cyphermox> I'm fairly confident it's when not running unity or indicator applets
<seb128> still surprising that GNOME classic users still drop the indicator-applet nowadays
<cyphermox> seb128, could be others though -- xubuntu, and all
<seb128> if you run into some maybe ask them why ;-)
<seb128> right.
<cyphermox> any idea how this could be broken in gtk?
<seb128> no, I fail to understand the issue still
<cyphermox> then no wonder I also don't understand it :)
<seb128> the gicon can't really go away under the code feet in the middle of a call
<seb128> but I'm not really familiar with that code and some other people have debugged it for a while so I don't expect I would find something obvious
<cyphermox> I couldn't find a place where the gicon was ref'ed by the gtkstatusicon or gtkiconcache code
<cyphermox> but my understanding of gtk is still pretty limited
<seb128> let's see if we can get someone in dx helping there, I will ask them tomorrow
<cyphermox> ok
<seb128> hum, I'm was checking fix commited bugs on launchpad
<seb128> the alsa-drivers source has like 15% of those
<seb128> do they stack years of fix or just never clean the bugs that are fixed? ;-)
<cyphermox> even if I'm silent in the channel, I'm there around 7h30am to 8am my time
<cyphermox> heh
<seb128> was that for here or a channel error? ;-)
<seb128> (just curious seemed out of context)
<cyphermox> no it was for here
<cyphermox> you said you'd ask dx tomorrow
<cyphermox> let me know early ;)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> desrt, there?
<seb128> robert_ancell, howdy
<robert_ancell> seb128, hello
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> good, what are you doing here at this time :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, don't worry I don't have work for you (yet), just saying hello ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, checking also how much work you have and if you want some desktopish bugs assigned when I run into so or if you are set
<seb128> so -> some
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'm mostly busy, but send me some suggestions - if they're in my knowledge set I'll grab them
<seb128> robert_ancell, well, tv is boring and I'm sitting in front of it with the laptop on and I had IRC running because I was following some discussions ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, I've nothing specific, the only one I can think of right now is get gnome-display-properties to not display it's hint in the screen corner when not focussed which seems a frequent complain of people doing presentation on beamers and such
<robert_ancell> seb128, sounds interesting, bug number?
<seb128> robert_ancell, bug #403840 seems close enough
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 403840 in gnome-control-center "Display Preferences Monitor identification should be optional" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403840
<seb128> but I might open a new one, I know it's something people often complain about at conferences or UDS and that was raised as hundredpapercut issue
<robert_ancell> should be easy, that's a fun looking bug :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, great! ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, oh, there also a gdm one
<robert_ancell> yeah, busy *mumble mumble*
<seb128> since we know how you love gdm right ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, well, bug #696038 if you feel like taking it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 696038 in gdm "system user appears in login list of users" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696038
<robert_ancell> yeah, we do need to fix that one.  I'll take a look
<seb128> robert_ancell, it shouldn't be one of those bugs where you need to fight with the code layers etc
<seb128> so it might be okish ;-)
<robert_ancell> don't count on it
<robert_ancell> it will be something stupid
<seb128> ok, famous last word right?
<robert_ancell> it's probably buried deep in console kit somewhere
<seb128> should know better than commenting on gdm bugs being easy ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, well, ck-history list those but that might be ok since they really logged in
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's the uid filtering gdm is doing that seems to not work, or not apply to ck lists
<seb128> I don't think we should aim at making ck not list those
<seb128> robert_ancell, I will sync libwnck3
<seb128> robert_ancell, just saw the #debian-gnome mention
<robert_ancell> ah, thanks :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, the empty line is annoying me on versions ;-)
<robert_ancell> heh, that's why I put it there!
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, bug #610802
<seb128> ok found it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 610802 in hundredpapercuts "'Mirror Screens' often seen on projectors during presentations." [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610802
<robert_ancell> seb128, what do you think about this - when we get near final freeze the packages that are synced with debian but not up to date we make -ubuntu versions of them, then sync them for Oneiric?
<seb128> robert_ancell, I've assigned it to you
<seb128> robert_ancell, seems fine to me, though I don't think we will have much to update this cycle since we are mostly uptodate on GNOME 2.32
<seb128> but for GNOME3 packages sure
<robert_ancell> yup
<seb128> robert_ancell, ignore the email about bug #216144 I wrote your name in the wrong tag
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 216144 in gnome-control-center "gnome-display-properties should allow the primary screen to be chosen" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216144
<seb128> tab
<seb128> if someone cares about anjuta it seems it might need a rebuilt with a newer vala to fix a crash on start
<seb128> upstream thinks it's could be due to vala abi breaks
<seb128> bug #722079 as well
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 722079 in libgda4 "When installing Anjuta in Natty Alpha libsqlite3.so is missing" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722079
<seb128> ted: you won bug #726005 btw
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 726005 in indicator-applet "indicator-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__POINTER()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726005
<seb128> ups, he's not there
<seb128> ok, enough computer for today
<seb128> 'night everybody
<psusi> is this channel logged?  someone told me what gconf key controlled whether the min/max/close buttons are on the right or left earlier, and I forgot what it was...
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-03-17
<charlie-tca> logs should be at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<kenvandine> jasoncwarner, i just uploaded the latest snapshot of overlay-scrollbars to the ppa so you don't need to add the unity daily builds ppa
<kenvandine> https://launchpad.net/~ayatana-scrollbar-team/+archive/release
<kenvandine> it is much better than the version from last week :)
<jasoncwarner> ah, thanks!
<jasoncwarner> kenvandine: I installed the deb...will I be able to upgrade ok?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> then you have basically the same thing
<kenvandine> and you have the ppa enabled, so you'll get upgrades
<kenvandine> this way everyone that had played with it will get all the fixes
<kenvandine> jasoncwarner, what do you think?
<jasoncwarner> I did..I disabled it when I got the deb link from you...but will renable now
<kenvandine> not the unity daily builds ppa
<kenvandine> but do enable the ppa:ayatana-scrollbar-team/release
<TheMuso> RAOF: Any ideas why the nux unity support test succeeds, even though I am running nouveau without experimental 3D installed?
<jasoncwarner> kenvandine: no, just hte ppa:ayatana-scrollbar-team/release....I'll enable that
<jasoncwarner> yeah
<kenvandine> good, done run the crack daily builds :)
<jasoncwarner> kenvandine: so far so good, honestly. Not too many issues with me using it.
<kenvandine> unless you want to bleed
<kenvandine> yeah
<robert_ancell> pitti, ping
<robert_ancell> pitti, you had a 60 hour lock on the gnome-control-center branch, I hope that wasn't intentional 'cause I broke it...
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, i have seen that on a couple branches, i think LP is a little disgruntled :)
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, heh, naughty LP!
<RAOF> Sponsor trawl time!  Who'd like to upload a re-enabled IA32 assembler version of mesa?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, ah, I can I guess?
<RAOF> Ta.
<RAOF> http://cooperteam.net/Packages
<robert_ancell> RAOF, mesa 7.10.1-0ubuntu3?
<RAOF> Yup.  You can leave the rest of the X world for one of the X guys ;)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, you guys should really use some sort of packaging branch...
<RAOF> We do.
<RAOF> Would you like a link to there instead?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yes please
<RAOF> git://git.debian.org/git/pkg-xorg/lib/mesa on the ubuntu branch.
<robert_ancell> oh, so debcheckout wasn't lying then :)
<RAOF> Nope :)
<RAOF> Although there's no way to encode the branch in the vcs format field, sadly.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, ok, uploaded.  If anyone asks, it wasn't me who did it :)
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> My lips are sealed!
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Unfortunately its not hard to find out who uploaded it.
<TheMuso> Or should I say fortunately...
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, stupid signing :)
<TheMuso> heh
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> thanks for the dh7 langpack work :)
<pitti> didrocks: took a while, as I added tests for each and everything
<pitti> but now dh-translations is working
<didrocks> oh nice, testsuite for the win \o/
<pitti> I just need to add a dh sequencer now, package it, and test it
<dpm> good morning all
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, I've been bitten too hard with that stuff in the past
<pitti> hey dpm
<pitti> dpm: maverick langpack export arrived last evening, I built the packs overnight
<dpm> hey pitti, yeah, I saw that the full export happened in the end.
<pitti> I'll give them a quick test this morning, and upload
<dpm> cool
<didrocks> hey dpm
<dpm> heya didrocks, how's it going?
<didrocks> pitti: you will add a --with langpack?
<didrocks> or something like that
<pitti> yes
<didrocks> dpm: I'm fine, thanks! you?
<dpm> very well, thanks, slowly waking up :)
<dpm> pitti, before uploading, and if it's not much of a hassle, may I ask you to rebuild the maverick language-pack-ca-base including the additional ca-valencia.xpi file I added to po2xpi? I pinged chrisccoulson about it, but it seems he hadn't had the chance to merge it yet. Once merged langpack-o-matic should pick it up automatically, although I'm not sure how it should be told that both the ca.xpi and ca-valencia.xpi files belong to the 'ca' language pa
<dpm> ck
<pitti> dpm: ah, that's missing; I can just add it by hand for now, but I need to fix it in the code as well; would you mind filing a bug against langpack-o-matic about it and assign to me?
<dpm> pitti, sure, thanks!
<pitti> dpm: where can I get ca-valencia.xpi for now?
<chrisccoulson> i'm just merging that now btw ;)
<pitti> ah
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, good morning! early for you
<dpm> cool, thanks chrisccoulson! (and good morning :)
<chrisccoulson> hi! yeah, it's pretty early for me ;)
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<didrocks> I'm fine, thanks, you? :)
<dpm> pitti, ok, bug 736676 - let me know if you need more info
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 736676 in langpack-o-matic "Add ca-valencia.xpi to the same language pack ca.xpi is in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736676
<pitti> dpm: looks fine, thanks
<rodrigo_> morning
<dpm> good morning rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi dpm
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hello pitti
<dpm> thanks for the merge chrisccoulson
<pitti> meh - the import failed early due to a LP oops
<pitti> dpm: hah, langpack-o-matic already handles the -valencia pack properly (just had to update the test suite as it didn't previously expected a second xpi)
<pitti> dpm: as I had to restart the maverick import anyway due to the LP oops, they'll be included
<dpm> pitti, awesome, thanks, langpack-o-matic ftw!
<chrisccoulson> pitti - have you seen this? http://people.mozilla.com/~sayrer/2011/temp/process.html ;)
<chrisccoulson> i guess we'll need to be able to roll language packs quite quickly ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: even faster release process?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah. it's pretty similar to that of chromium
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, i got mongodb built btw, but it fails the test-suite quite spectacularly
<chrisccoulson> like, foo.x = 17; return foo.x gives NaN
<Sweetshark> pitti: could you give me a hint again were I find the patches generated by merge-o-matic?
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<pitti> Sweetshark: http://patches.ubuntu.com/
<Sweetshark> pitti: the hyphen patch looks good, could you sync that?
 * Sweetshark looks at the openoffice.org-dictionaries and openthesaurus packages
<pitti> Sweetshark: you looked at https://merges.ubuntu.com/h/hyphen/hyphen_2.7.1-3ubuntu1.patch vs. https://merges.ubuntu.com/h/hyphen/hyphen_2.7.1-4.patch ?
<pitti> Sweetshark: the automatic merge https://merges.ubuntu.com/h/hyphen/hyphen_2.7.1-4ubuntu1.patch still has the extra language-support recommends, though
<pitti> i. e. this needs a merge, not a sync
<Sweetshark> pitti: ugh, yes. I meant the merge looks good for hyphen. Do I need to repeat the merge? I would end up just as the automatic one did.
<pitti> Sweetshark: it's rather trivial indeed, you just need to update the changelog (remaining differences/uploader)
<seb128> pitti, reading your discussion with fta, why do we prevent report of abort crashes to start?
<pitti> seb128: we have always done so
<pitti> seb128: since maverick or so we do report the ones with an AssertionMessage, though
<seb128> pitti, right but it seems wrong
<pitti> back then you (or other folks) complained about getting too many useless reports about sigabrt, because they didn't tell you the actual assertion message
<seb128> we got discussions several times a week with annoyed users that get "a crash but apport telling them it can't report it" where we need to explain them how to use gdb to get a stacktrace anyway so we have a clue what's going on
<pitti> for sigabrt?
<seb128> pitti, well I changed my mind, I think having to deal with confused users is work over what cleaned extra bugs is ;-)
<seb128> cleaning
<pitti> okay :) no big deal to report these again
<seb128> pitti, not sure, I think usually the message say "it's an assert without error message set"
<pitti> added to my todo then
<seb128> pitti, but since it's a crash and we want to know what's going on we usually go and explain them how to use gdb...
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> would still like to finish dh_translations first, though
<seb128> pitti, oh about that
<seb128> pitti, did you notice http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gnome-pkg-tools/news/20110227T161722Z.html
<seb128> ?
<seb128> pitti, debian got some dh7 --gnome work done recently
<pitti> * Add --with gnome debhelper sequencer (Closes: #578494).
<pitti> nice
<seb128> pitti, I forgot to comment on the lp bug about that
<pitti> that's by and large bug 595008
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 595008 in gnome-pkg-tools "should port the GNOME cdbs custom rules to dh7" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595008
<seb128> pitti, your comment from yesterday made me remember about it
<seb128> pitti, yeah, that's why I mention it now ;-)
<pitti> niice
<pitti> seb128: should we merge that for natty?
<pitti> seb128: so I guess we should make --with gnome imply --with translations (i. e. add dh_translations to the gnome sequencer)
<seb128> pitti, sure
<seb128> pitti, yes, similar to cdbs, --gnome should do the magic for Ubuntu things
<pitti> I just converted jockey from cdbs to dh and dh_translations
<pitti> now mostly equivalent, the only thing that we are missing is the symlinking of identical doc files
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, just curious do you win anything from using dh? or that was just a testcase for the new dh?
<pitti> seb128: mostly for a real-life test case; I have automatic test cases in pkgbinarymangler, but I'm paranoid :)
<pitti> seb128: I won't upload the new jockey right now
<pitti> seb128: the win is mostly that it's much faster to build
<pitti> but I won't start mass-converting packages for now, at least not before we get the doc symlinking back
<pitti> seb128: I now test it with aptdaemon (bug 690270)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690270 in aptdaemon "Translated String (zh_TW) Not Showed within aptdaemon" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690270
<seb128> pitti, thanks ;-)
<seb128> btw why is cdbs slower to build?
<pitti> seb128: because it calls all the dh_* for each single package individually
<pitti> dh calls them just once, and they work on all packages then
<seb128> right
<seb128> mvo, bug #724735
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 724735 in aptdaemon "aptd crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in _set_status_details(): 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xd0 in position 0: ordinal not in range(128)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724735
<seb128> mvo, seems a frequent user issues and it has a patch to review
<mvo> thanks seb128! I have a look
<seb128> mvo, #635893 seems a frequent issue as well
<jibel> mvo, hi
<mvo> hey jibel
<jibel> mvo, s-c is not in a good mood this morning: bug 736716
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 736716 in software-center "software-center crashed with TypeError in _check_members(): Collection contains member of invalid type <type 'list'>. Expected <class 'zeitgeist.datamodel.Event'>" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736716
<mvo> jibel: yeah, fixed in bzr :)
<jibel> mvo, wow, thanks!
<seb128> mvo, is #626798 really a crash or just apport noise?
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh, saw your comment last night about https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=644560 but it was late, so the answer is: the fix is not that easy, so looking into a correct fix for it
<ubot2> Gnome bug 644560 in Gal "Can't set an account password" [Normal,Needinfo]
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, I was just pointing it in case you just forgot to add it
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<rodrigo_> seb128, yeah, I should have added another comment after I discussed it with upstream
<mvo> seb128: that is caused by policykit having a short timeout I think
<seb128> rodrigo_, if you discussed it with upstream that's fine ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, the issue is that it needs to be hidden when editing an existing account, and displayed when creating a new account
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw any news about the gdm, g-s-d race?
<rodrigo_> seb128, I'm mostly done in pinpointing where the problem is, seems so far it's in gnome-session
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you know if someone is going to work on actually fixing it?
<rodrigo_> seb128, I discussed it with vuntz the other day, so either him or me will fix it, once I know where the problem is
<seb128> vuntz, hey
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, let me check with vuntz, I just want to avoid duplicating work
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<rodrigo_> vuntz, it's about https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=634988
<ubot2> Gnome bug 634988 in general "my computer is too fast" [Normal,New]
 * pitti is now satisfied with dh_translations and uploads
<pitti> dpm: are you running maverick ATM?
<pitti> dpm: would you mind trying the -ca langpack which just finished building? (I checked that it has teh ca-valencia ffox plugin)
<pitti> dpm: and the -es one as well, perhaps? (for the search plugins)
<dpm> pitti, I'm running natty, and I don't have access to a maverick machine. I'll try to install an iso on a virtual machine and test
<pitti> dpm: you can install them in the live system, too
<pitti> dpm: I'll test the German ones
<dpm> pitti, yeah, but it will take me the same amount of time, as I have to download the ISO
<pitti> oh
<dpm> or do we have any cloud machine where we could test?
<pitti> not that I know of
<dpm> jibel? ^
<dpm> or jibel_ :)
<jibel> hi dpm , I don't know any cloud system where we can test but I can help with testing in a VM, I must have a few maverick somewhere
<dpm> jibel, cool, thanks, wait though, I'm talking with kim0, our community cloud expert, he might be able to help with that
<jibel> dpm, okay, just ping me if you want me to test something
 * jibel is back to nVidia testing 
<dpm> cool, thanks :)
<pitti> seb128: if you have a second, would you mind binNEWing dh-translations?
<pitti> dpm: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/lp/ has the .debs
<dpm> pitti, ok, thanks
<seb128> pitti, ok
<pitti> dpm: the German one works well for me
<pitti> dpm: so I guess I'll wait with the upload until your OK?
<pitti> I'd just like to give this a little extra testing, as the underlying langpack-o-matic machinery is still very new
<dpm> pitti, if you don't want to block on me, you can upload the others - I can test 'ca' and 'es' (I found a maverick ISO I'm installing on a VM right now)
<pitti> dpm: it can wait another hour, that's fine
<dpm> pitti, ok, let's talk again in ~1h
<seb128> pitti, new-ed
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> pitti, yw
 * popey tickles kenvandine with bug 736848
<kenvandine> no bot to give us a url?
 * kenvandine does it the old school way
<kenvandine> not finding that bug
<kenvandine> popey, ^^
<popey> private
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/736848
<ubot2> popey: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x993484c> bug 736848 not found
<popey> wut
<popey> i copy/pasted that from the url in lp
<kenvandine> very weird
<kenvandine> can you subscribe me?
<popey> sure
<popey> done
 * pochu waves :)
<pochu> didrocks: so, looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/687732 regressed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 687732 in compiz "gtk.Label <a href> link-activate signal broken with compiz in natty" [High,Fix released]
<pochu> didrocks: the testcase fails in natty here
<didrocks> pochu: hey hey
<didrocks> oh?
<pochu> GtkLabels with links don't work
<didrocks> i'm just discussing compiz bug right now :)
<didrocks> bugs*
<didrocks> so, perfect timing!
<pochu> :)
<pochu> that affects empathy, e.g. the facebook new account dialog
<pochu> possibly more places
<didrocks> pochu: sure, it's a high priority :)
<pochu> so I'd appreciate if you can include that bug in your discussions ;)
<didrocks> thanks for the head's up :)
<pochu> neat, thank you!
<didrocks> pochu: doing right now on #compiz-dev
<pochu> let me know if you discover something
<didrocks> pochu: sure, can you update the status please?
<dpm> pitti, the 'ca' and 'es' language packs look fine except for one thing: the yelp front page is in English - this might have to do with that bug kyleN worked on a while ago? (bug 451673)
<didrocks> (on the bug)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 451673 in yelp "Untranslated Yelp main page (Ubuntu Help Center)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451673
<didrocks> pochu: with version and such…
<pitti> dpm: is that a regression from the maverick final langpacks?
<pochu> didrocks: of course
<didrocks> thanks :)
<pitti> dpm: I hate this bug; I think I attempted to fix it at least three times now :/
<dpm> pitti, I'm actually not sure if it's a regression. I can't remember if the bug was fixed before release or not
<seb128> didrocks, pochu: I can't confirm there
<didrocks> just tried as well
<didrocks> can't confirm
<pochu> hrmm, weird
<didrocks> (on gedit)
<pochu> have you tried the test case?
<pochu> I have natty uptodate as of two minutes ago
<pitti> dpm: booting maverick live in Spanish to check
<dpm> ok
<smspillaz> pochu: poke
<smspillaz> pochu: you said links were weird ?
<seb128> pochu, I just tried the testcase example
<smspillaz> does this happen right after you change viewports or all the time ?
<seb128> pochu, works here
<pochu> smspillaz: apparently all the time, but it seems seb128 and didrocks can't reproduce it :/
<smspillaz> pochu: so what, clicking on links doesn't work ?
<pochu> smspillaz: in links on GtkLabels, yes
<smspillaz> pochu: hrm
<pochu> GtkLinkButtons are ok
<smspillaz> pochu: fire up xev
<pitti> dpm: system -> about Ubuntu is in Spanish, but pressing F1 on the desktop background ("Ubuntu Help Center") is in English
<smspillaz> pochu: click anywhere in xev
<smspillaz> it should only give 2 events
<smspillaz> ButtonPress and ButtonRelease
<pitti> dpm: that is, the topic list on the left is Spanish, but the main text is English
<smspillaz> is that right ?
<pochu> smspillaz: yes, I get two events when I click
<pochu> smspillaz: ButtonPress and ButtonRelease
<smspillaz> pochu: right ok
<smspillaz> hrm
<smspillaz> do the links only not work sometimes or is it all the time
<smspillaz> because if you are getting just ButtonPress and ButtonRelease then compiz isn't doing anything silly
<smspillaz> (no interference with the app)
<dpm> pitti, yeah, that's exactly what I saw on the latest langpacks too, so as bad as it might be, it does not seem to be a regression. However, IIRC kyleN fixed it for the Chinese langpacks for the OEM build, so releasing new Chinese langpacks might mean a regression on the field for his build
<pochu> smspillaz: sometimes they work, e.g. if I click on other links (like a GtkLinkButton), they start to work on the GtkLabels
<smspillaz> right
<smspillaz> does it happen with metacity ?
<pitti> dpm: I guess we can leave that to the -proposed testing then?
<pochu> smspillaz: just tried again, the first time in xev I didn't get ButtonPress and ButtonRelease
<pitti> dpm: I'm uploading the lot now; let's see what sticks
<smspillaz> pochu: well, the first time you click, you will get a bit more
<smspillaz> because of click to focus
<smspillaz> but after that
<smspillaz> it should work fine
<smspillaz> speaking of which
<smspillaz> pochu: have you got anything like sticky windows, or click to focus not enabled or something weird like that?
<pochu> smspillaz: hmm, it seems it doesn't work inside the black square
<dpm> pitti, yeah, I guess so. We can then decide if it's possible to fix it, or if the zh_* langpacks can be patched, or if we just don't upload them to -updates
<pochu> smspillaz: no, this is pretty much an stock Ubuntu natty
<smspillaz> inside the black square you'll get a bit more
<pitti> dpm: or perhaps they actually work :)
<pochu> smspillaz: but I don't get ButtonPress inside the black square
<dpm> pitti, yeah, that'd be my favourite option :)
<pochu> smspillaz: I get KeymapNotify, ButtonRelease and LeaveNotify inside the square
<smspillaz> hrm
<smspillaz> or maybe you shouldn't get a bit more
<smspillaz> *switches to metacity
<pochu> ah no I get ButtonPress too
<pochu> my bad
<pochu> so I get ButtonPress, EnterNotify, KeymapNotify, ButtonRelease, LeaveNotify
<smspillaz> right
<smspillaz> same with metacity
<smspillaz> hrm
<smspillaz> and the links don't work unless you click on a button
<smspillaz> pochu: what happens if you switch to metacity ... I wonder if this is a gtk+ issue
<pochu> something like that, yeah
<pochu> smspillaz: seems to work from metacity
<pochu> smspillaz: actually the test case doesn't
<pochu> this is quite weird
<smspillaz> pochu: I vote bug in gtk+
<smspillaz> since when I was initially dealing with this problem, it was indeed gtk+ being buggy
<smspillaz> (not checking the event->xfocus.mode)
<smspillaz> but I had to work around it in compiz anyways
<pochu> smspillaz: well it's weird that it works in metacity but not in compiz then, isn't it?
<pochu> well scratch that, as I said it also seems to fail on metacity
<vuntz> rodrigo_: hey
<vuntz> rodrigo_: I'm not working on the g-s-d issue on login, no
<vuntz> rodrigo_: and I'll obviously gladily accept help here :-)
<rodrigo_> vuntz, ok, I've been looking a bit at it, so will keep going
<seb128> hey vuntz
<seb128> vuntz, so I guess you will not work on that in the next 2 weeks?
<vuntz> seb128: no, I won't
<seb128> vuntz, ok thanks
<seb128> vuntz, it's a bit of a visible issue and since new computers don't get slower increasing numbers of users hit it
<vuntz> right
<seb128> vuntz, well, we will work on in for natty and send a patch back if we get one
<rodrigo_> I will keep looking for a fixç
<rodrigo_> fix
<vuntz> if someone sends me a computer fast enough to reproduce, I can possibly find time, though ;-)
<rodrigo_> hehe
<bcurtiswx> does anyone here use pithos, and get the gstreamer error?
<pitti> Sweetshark: sorry, dropped the ball on that -- do you want me to merge hyphen?
<seb128> vuntz, I can send you a sleep (1) shell command :p
<seb128> vuntz, it might be possible to hack on with some tweaking, but don't bother
<Sweetshark> pitti: if you could give it a fast merge, please do. LO currently needs me a bit too, because we are mergeing ~80 milestones from OOo into master (including the new buildsystem)
<seb128> vuntz, we should just make desrt fix it since he has been reporting the bug he obviously has a computer which triggers it ;-)
<pitti> Sweetshark: ack, doing
<Sweetshark> pitti: thanks a lot!
<pitti> Sweetshark: kein Problem :) (uploaded)
<pochu> smspillaz: meh, apparently I was doing something weird, it works now
<pochu> smspillaz: sorry for the noise
<seb128> pochu, can you close the bug again then?
<seb128> (didn't check if you did)
<pochu> seb128: I already did :)
<seb128> thanks
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, mongodb test failures down to 5 \o/
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: you are incredible. :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> bah
<seb128> pitti, did you already see apport chroot updates raise and assertionerror on the apt-get clean command?
<pitti> seb128: doesn't ring a bell here; what does it say?
<seb128> apport-chroot", line 110, in upgrade_chroot
<seb128>     assert chroot.run(['apt-get', 'clean']) == 0
<seb128> AssertionError
<seb128> pitti, it's the amd64 retracer log
<seb128> I've removed the lock just to see
 * pitti blames multiarch
<seb128> pitti, random guess you you think it might be due to it?
<pitti> yes, it's a totally unfounded random guess
<pitti> but it's the one thing happening now that is very intrusive
<seb128> bah, failed again
<seb128> let me log in and see manually
<seb128> pitti,
<seb128> # apt-get clean
<seb128> apt-get: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.14' not found (required by apt-get)
<seb128> apt-get: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.14' not found (required by /tmp/tmprHOceK/usr/lib/libapt-pkg.so.4.10)
<pitti> seb128: argh, chroots have a botched apt-get?
<seb128> mvo, ^ did you see such errors before?
<seb128> pitti, they don't yet since the update fails on the broke apt-get clean
<pitti> ah, good
<seb128> so the tarballs didn't get updated
<seb128> but it I do an upgrade I get that
<seb128> I will exit 1
<mvo> seb128: woah, where does this one come from?
<seb128> mvo, retracers, apport-chroot
<seb128> it happens after upgrading libstdc++6 today
<mvo> seb128: I don't think I have seen that, what chroot in particular?
<mvo> oh
<seb128> let's move to #ubuntu-devel, it's a slangasek thing
<mvo> did he break it?!?
<seb128> mvo, he did the recent update, but I think it's a fakechroot issue
<seb128> pitti, let's switch back here maybe
<seb128> pitti, so you say to dchroot -q -c lucid  -> dchroot -q -c natty ?
<pitti> seb128: yes; but I suppose that's not up to date
<seb128> let me try that
<pitti> seb128: we can do sudo apt-get install package, but I don't think dist-upgrde
<seb128> pitti, do we need to?
<pitti> well, we could probably just install libc6 and friends manually
<pitti> seb128: I guess so, we need the latest multiarch stuff there
<seb128> pitti, seems not
<seb128> pitti, dist-upgrading the fakechroot environment works and doesn't lead to a broken apt-get
<pitti> ooh
<pitti> cool
<seb128> pitti, but will the < natty retracing work in a natty chroot?
<pitti> seb128: so far I kept lucid as long as that works, as it's stable
<seb128> like the lucid etc
<pitti> seb128: it should, but certainly worth testing
<seb128> let me try
<seb128> $ aptt update
<seb128> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<pitti> seb128: we only had to switch in hardy
<seb128> pitti, doesn't work
<pitti> seb128: sudo
<pitti> seb128: we have sudo privs for "apt-get install"
<seb128> pitti, I'm in the apport-chroot login lucid.tar.gz
<pitti> ah
<seb128> I guess it's one of the apt changes
<pitti> but strange, why would this suddenly give a permission error
<seb128> hum
<seb128> sorry
<seb128> pitti, my fault
<seb128> pitti, in fact "apport-chroot login lucid.tar.gz" just returns
<seb128> it doesn't let me in
<seb128> it exit 0 though
<seb128> weird
<pitti> I guess that answers "does it work for lucid :/
<seb128> seems to work with maverick
<seb128> pitti, should I comment lucid and switch the cronjob to natty for now?
<seb128> having natty crashes retracers seems higher priority than lucid
<pitti> I agree
<pitti> seb128: please do
<seb128> ok, doing
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> seb128: i. e. comment it in the chrootmap
<seb128> right
<pitti> merci beaucoup
<seb128> de rien
<seb128> I will try to run the lucid ones manually every week or so until we sort that
<seb128> it's just a matter to editing the chrootmap the other way around and changing the -c target
<pitti> seb128: for hardy I copied the entire directory and cronjob
<pitti> and just let them run once a day
<seb128> we could do that as well
<seb128> pitti, btw is there any known apport breakage that makes apport dialog have a "%s" rather than the software name?
<seb128> pitti, that's for crashes
<pitti> seb128: not known to me -- where is that exactly?
<seb128> pitti, works now, I will keep watching for it
<seb128> I got an apport auto opening while I was doing other things and the "Sorry, <software> crashed> ..." usual dialog opened by with a bold "%s" rather than the actual "Sorry software crashed" string
<seb128> I'm wondering if it failed to get the name or something
<seb128> oh, it's indicator-datetime
<seb128> pitti, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/dialog.png
<seb128> pitti, could be a broken translation, let me check
<seb128> pitti, I can't spot anything wrong the translation
<pitti> bryceh: I implemented support for a DuplicateSignature: field in apport now; https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libatasmart/+bug/733894 is a test
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 733894 in qbittorrent "torrent constantly paused" [Undecided,Fix released]
<pitti> bryceh: i. e. that automatically got a need-duplicate-check tag (so the retracer will process it), and DuplicateSignature field
<pitti> bryceh: here /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/libatasmart4.py just set report['DuplicateSignature'] = 'Code42Red'
<pitti> bryceh: so xorg hook could do something like "XorgGPUFreeze:<topmost GPU instruction>:<registerwhatnot>..."
<seb128> pitti, nice!
<pitti> seb128: this allows us to implement auto-duplication much more easily in hooks, for package install failures or GPU freezes
<seb128> pitti, do you know what english string should be used in the dialog in the screenshot?
<pitti> seb128: will check in a minute, sorry
<seb128> pitti, no hurry, so for keeping highlighting your IRC ;-)
<pitti> seb128: how did you trigger this?
<pitti> seb128: it gets it from self.w('label_heading').get_label(), i. e. from the GtkBuilder file
<seb128> pitti, adding a gcalendar in evo with a random user@gmail.com and not entering a password to make indicator-datetime crash
<seb128> the crash is bug #724856
<pitti> seb128: the default string of the label is &lt;span weight="bold" size="larger"&gt;%s&lt;/span&gt;
<pitti> which is pretty much what you see
<pitti> so it seems in this case the label test isn't being set
<pitti> >>> 'a%sb' % None
<pitti> 'aNoneb'
<pitti> ok, so it's not a failure to detect the name
<pitti> it's not called at all
<pitti> hm, but I fail to see where, I guess I need to reproduce this
<pitti> seb128: killall -SEGV will do :)
<seb128> pitti, no it doesn't
<seb128> dunno why
<pitti> seb128: btw, the datetime indicator works fine again
<pitti> I see my evo appointments again, thanks ted
<seb128> pitti, ok you are righty
<seb128> kill -11 $(pidof indicator-datetime-service)
<seb128> on a working indicator-datetime is doing the same
<seb128> it doesn't on indicator-session-service
<seb128> so it's something it doesn't like about indicator-datetime
<pitti> seb128: ah, can reproduce
<seb128> pitti, btw just ran into bug #729223 when searching in apport bugs for this one
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 729223 in apport "notifying users of assertion failures is confusing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729223
<pitti> seb128: ah, I can close that then
<seb128> pitti, which is basically what I was saying about assertions earlier today, if you want to use the bug to track the "enable assertionr eport"
<seb128> pitti, bug #730569, got duplicates 2 days ago it might still be an issue
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 730569 in apport "apport-gtk crashed with RuntimeError in /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/gi/overrides/Gtk.py: Gtk couldn't be initialized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730569
<pitti> seb128: 729223> done, thanks
<seb128> bug #730569 I meant
<seb128> pitti, sorry I will stop bumping bugs references there ;-)
<seb128> I didn't find one about the %s title
<pitti> seb128: that's fine -- trying to keep up :)
<pitti> seb128: opened in a tab, will get to that
<pitti> seb128: %s -> it does work in apport-cli, so I guess it's gtk specific
<pitti> seb128: ah, got it
<pitti> seb128: it's called "Time & Date", which the label tries to interpret as an entity
<seb128> oh
<seb128> that makes sense
<pitti> one replace('&', '&amp;') later, it works
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> I'm sure that there is a quote_html kind of thingy somewhere
<seb128> pitti, you should perhaps use g_markup_escape_text
<pitti> that's what I was looking for, thanks
<seb128> yw
<fta> unescape in xml.sax.saxutils too
<pitti> works fine
<fta> or, the opposite
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, 4 failures now. i might have to abandon this soon, and do more important work ;)
<chrisccoulson> note to self - don't let daughter in the room now she knows that my mouse moves things on the screen
<sense> How actively is the GNOME 3 PPA maintained? It seems that a number of the packages there need to be rebuilt against the new libgtk-3-0, they currently require the uninstallable libgtk3.0-0.
<pitti> seb128: hm, no real idea about the "gtk could not be inited" crash :/
<pitti> seb128: it's easy to make it not crash, of course
<seb128> pitti, no worry, in fact I confused 2 tabs, I though in was a required_version error still there
<pitti> but that would just paper over the problem
<seb128> pitti, seems fine to ignore, my bet is that those are crashes on session closing
<pitti> seb128: oh, did you still see those?
<pitti> ah, could be
<pitti> seb128: so perhaps it should just die silently then
<seb128> pitti, no, I had a tab open with a bug about those but it's incomplete and got no need duplicates
<seb128> new
<pitti> after all, crashes will be shown again in the next session then
<seb128> right
<seb128> pitti, so it's all ok
<seb128> pitti, retracers seem unhappy
<seb128> pitti, they are both retracing a bug for over half an hour, strace show they do things but it should take a minute to retrace a bug, not half an hour
<pitti> erk
<seb128> retracing #736547 failed with status: 99
<seb128> transient error reported; halting
<seb128> ok, they stopped in fact
<seb128> let me ran one by hand
<seb128> pitti, ok, makes sense now
<seb128> The authorization page:
<seb128>  (https://launchpad.net/+authorize-token?oauth_token=...
<seb128> should be opening in your browser. Use your browser to authorize
<seb128> this program to access Launchpad on your behalf.
<seb128> wth?
<pitti> seb128: forgot --auth?
<seb128> pitti, no, it's the cron command
<pitti> hm, did we get a new launchpadlib yesterday or so?
<seb128> well I copied, paster the cron command without >> log
<seb128> no
<seb128> pitti, but I switched to natty chroots
<seb128> we need to update the token there I guess
<seb128> hum
<seb128> the user dir should be the same though...
<pitti> it should work fine
<pitti> we have used that token for a year or so
<pitti> also in the natty fakechroots with natty's launchpadlib
<seb128> dunno what's going on there
<pitti> I'll have a look
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> hmm
<pitti> why do we have ".lpcookie" as well as "launchpad-credentials"
<pitti> they are identical
<seb128> it's likely me again when I tried to fix the error that you fixed by cleaning the cache
<seb128> I though the name was wrong
<seb128> so I did a cp from one to the other just to be sure
<pitti> seb128: I just try to refresh it with the new per-computer thingy that LP does these days
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks
<seb128> pitti, do you want me to run the command again?
<pitti> seb128: hang on, not done yet
<pitti> seb128: actually no, if I do apport-retrace --auth /tmp/auth 123 -s it works just fine
<DBO> #ubuntu-touch
<DBO> oops
<pitti> seb128: hm, it works well here
<pitti> ah, no
<pitti> WTF
<pitti> seb128: the outside crash-digger works, manual chroot login works, but once the crash-digger starts retracing in chroot it failsl
<pitti> impressive unity changelog!
<seb128> pitti, you scared didrocks away by saying that it seems ;-)
<seb128> pitti, indeed nice list, and seems didrocks was right to spend some time scripting the changelog generation from the launchpad milestoned bugs list
<seb128> would be quite some work to write that manually
<pitti> absolutely
<seb128> pitti, but there are going your chances to catch up on bug closing count ;-)
<pitti> no chance on that :)
<fta> after each reboot or logout/login, i get a empty desktop. compiz is dead, and the crash file doesn't have the core. just sig11 and a procmap
<pitti> seb128: ok, it's not due to lplib, it's some change in fakechroot which stopped working under natty apparently
<seb128> pitti, :-(
<pitti> seb128: I added a print open(options.auth_file).read() to apport-retrace
<seb128> I hate when that happens
<pitti> IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/tmp/tmpn0xQgF/tmp/auth'
<pitti> seb128: I need to leave for today, I'm afraid I'll need to continue tomorrow
<pitti> I just don't get why it does work in an interactive chroot
<pitti> ah, hang on
<pitti> ---- apport-retrace auth file:  /tmp/tmpn0xQgF/tmp/auth
<pitti> that's supposed to be /tmp/auth
<pitti> I actually might have an idea about it
<pitti> but -> tomorrow, sorry
<seb128> pitti, no hurry, have a good evening, see you!
<seb128> I will go for sport soon as well
<pitti> seb128: if you want, you can try reverting http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu/natty/apport/ubuntu/revision/1749
<pitti> seb128: (just in the local checkout; doesn't affect the install in the fakechroots)
 * pitti waves, bye!
<seb128> pitti, bye
<Ampelbein> kklimonda: your latest update to transmission seems to have broken magnet-links again
<kklimonda> Ampelbein: hmm..
<kklimonda> Ampelbein: yes, it did
<kklimonda> Ampelbein: I'll fix it now
<Ampelbein> kklimonda: k, thanks. ;-)
<kklimonda> I was trying to get a single Exec line that works for both 11.04 and 10.04
<kklimonda> but it looks like it's not going to happen and I'm sad.. ;)
<Ampelbein> hmm, no idea besides some hackish if-lsb-release-then-sed in debian/rules
 * mterry has been working on eclipse so hard he doesn't feel well and is lying down
<kenvandine> mterry, no fun :)
<Martiini> how do I search specific repository ?? does this look right -  aptitude search '~S ~i (!~Alaunchpad  ~O"kernel")'
<bcurtiswx> mterry, feel better :)
<desrt> rodrigo_: ping
<desrt> mterry: ping too
<mterry> desrt, heyo?
<desrt> mterry: i think gnome-power-manager needs a new upload in the gnome3 team ppa
<desrt> the libindicator vendor patch needs to be removed
<desrt> since it indirectly pulls in gtk2 (conflicting with gtk3 thus causing it to crash on startup)
<mterry> desrt, ah, interesting.  why does it indirectly pull in gtk2?  I thought we had gtk3 versions of the appindicator stack
<desrt> oh.  if you do then you just need to switch to that version, i guess
<desrt> although i'm not totally sure it makes sense to have libappindicator when using gnome-shell?
 * desrt is trying not to play politics too much :p
<mterry> desrt, it shouldn't hurt, but if it does, I remember the plan of record at UDS being to dynamically switch between experiences, so that a pure GNOME experience could be offered?  But libappindicator does gracefully fallback to status icons
<desrt> i think the plan was that we would have GNOME_ME_HARDER
<desrt> but i guess that a user who installs the gnome3 ppa is indicating fairly clearly that they want 'upstream experience'
<desrt> unless you guys see it as more of a staging ground for the gnome3 stuff you'll be landing next cycle
<mterry> desrt, yar, but hopefully we'll be able to reuse the packaging for O
<desrt> jinx :)
<mterry> desrt, so you don't know of any particular issue with the indicator stuff besides pulling in gtk2?  I suspect that if we get it to build with the gtk3 stack, it should use its fully GNOME fallback
<desrt> mterry: i have no complaints if it works
<desrt> i can tell you that simply removing the vendor patch fixed it for me
<mterry> k
<desrt> (the error is that on startup you get the detected-gtk2-and-gtk3-in-same-process assertion)
<desrt> gnome-screensaver is also broken due to some gsettings abuse
<mterry> desrt, a patch to remove or a patch to add?
<desrt> i don't know about that one
<desrt> i'll look into it
<desrt> i applied to the team
<desrt> i think it's caused by you shipping old gsettings-desktop-schemas
<desrt> an update there would probably fix it
<chrisccoulson> oh, pants, there's going to be an RC2 for firefox
<chrisccoulson> micahg^^ ;)
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: lol
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, 0 fails!
<chrisccoulson> \o/
<chrisccoulson> have you got anything to add before i upload it?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: no :)
<chrisccoulson> cool, i'll do that in a bit, or maybe in the morning
<chrisccoulson> 4 failures were actually my fault. i broke an enumerator
<chrisccoulson> which ended up being a pain to debug
<chrisccoulson> i guess i should forward my patch upstream
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: we do have an older release, but it probably makes sense to forward it as the reference
<kklimonda> (upstream has released 1.8 few days ago)
<robert_ancell> desrt, You can see the GNOME3 packages that are out of date here: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html
<robert_ancell> natty version / GNOME3 versions
<desrt> hey!
<desrt> i like that
<robert_ancell> the light green section second from the bottom
<desrt> is this vs. debian experimental?
<robert_ancell> the only other thing is to have a look at debian, as they might have already done some of the GNOME3 packages
<robert_ancell> yes
<desrt> no gnome ppa section :)
<desrt> er.  column, i mean
<desrt> i guess that's not so hard, though :)
<desrt> robert_ancell: this page impresses me
<desrt> i didn't know that you guys made so much attempt to stay in sync with debian
<robert_ancell> the gnome3 column is essentially the ubuntu column and the version after the /
<robert_ancell> no, we hate all our upstreams according to the media!
<desrt> hmm.
<robert_ancell> I spend my day trying to make that page green
<desrt> actually, the problem looks to be the opposite of what i thought
<desrt> someone *removed* keys from gsettings-desktop-schemas
<desrt> which is slightly distressing...
<desrt> robert_ancell: so it occurs to me that it's canonical's official policy to have a lot of this page yellow?
<robert_ancell> desrt, no, we want it to all be green
<desrt> oh.  now i understand the slashes
<desrt> you track multiple upstream branches
<desrt> and variously follow them in main and in the team ppa
<robert_ancell> yup
<desrt> got a few minutes to waste on me?
<desrt> NOTICE: 'gnome-screensaver' packaging is maintained in the 'Bzr' version control system
<seb128> desrt, yellow is "current version but not merged on debian"
<seb128> desrt, that increase after the initial merge period
<seb128> desrt, btw there is quite some hate around on your "gsettings abort on missing schemas" ;-)
<desrt> i guess for bzr-maintained packaging i'm supposed to do the normal thing
<desrt> then copy the debian directory back to the bzr folder and 'push' or whatever
<desrt> se	ya... i know.  i'm quite close to capitulating :)
<seb128> desrt, we got quite some crashers because gsettings-desktop-schemas did renaming
<seb128> it's somewhat ridiculous because that's thing you don't especially care about but you get no desktop
<desrt> seb128: i think gsettings-desktop-schemas should develop an API policy
<desrt> like API staility guaranteed during stable release series
<seb128> still your desktop shouldn't crash because the background schemas got renamed
<desrt> same as we do for libraries...
<desrt> well
<desrt> we often see the desktop crashing because some idiot removed g_application_get_type() or something
<desrt> :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> desrt, bzr maintained package, you mean the desktop ones i.e debian dir only?
<seb128> desrt, basically debcheckout source; cd source; bzr bd
 * desrt plays with bzr builddeb
<seb128> it will grab the tarball for you, unpack and build
<seb128> bzr bd-do
<seb128> to get in a environement when you can do changes, when you exit0 it will apply those to the vcs
<seb128> like you can refresh patches this way
<desrt> it seems that i have to do dch -i to tell it about the new version before it wants to fetch the updated tarball?
<seb128> desrt, right
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-03-18
<Amaranth> seb128: whoa, never knew about bzr bd-do, that's awesome
<TheMuso> Me either, sounds very useful.
<desrt> robert_ancell: i wonder if you know about this error i'm getting
<desrt> disregard.  i'm dumb.
<desrt> was entirely related to the bad wifi we had :)
<robert_ancell> desrt, curious
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, do I need anything in /usr/local ? i think it's causing program issues
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, ?
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, i've built from source, i had it install in /usr/local .. i see other things and don't remember if i need anything from there (or can i delete it)
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, built what?
<bcurtiswx> im keeping in general terms, i've built packages from source (telepathy-gabble for example)
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, I just crashed before - did you send me something before "robert_ancell, do I need anything in /usr/local ? i think it's causing program issues"
<bcurtiswx>  robert_ancell, i've built from source, i had it install in /usr/local .. i see other things and don't remember if i need anything from there (or can i delete it)
<bcurtiswx> im keeping in general terms, i've built packages from source (telepathy-gabble for example)
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, oh, do you mean, "If I delete /usr/local will that kill anything required by Ubuntu?"
<bcurtiswx> correct
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, correct
<robert_ancell> You should be able to.  I notice I've got some directories in /usr/local, I'm guessing they've come from me manually building something
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, thx :)
<RAOF> Hm.  I wonder if it'd be possible to shorten the skew between packages on archive.ubuntu.com and their corresponding -dbgsym packages on ddebs.
<RAOF> Oh, well.  At least the compiz crash is easily reproducible :/.  Local build, ho!
<TheMuso> RAOF: You'd think they would be published at the same time as the other packages, or within an hour or so.
<RAOF> You might think that, yes.
<RAOF> That might be the case, but I apparently almost always want to install dbgsym packages within an hour of publication on a.u.c :)
<TheMuso> heh
<RAOF> Man, no-one's reported this bug yet?  Win!
<TheMuso> RAOF: heh
<aroman> Can anyone think of what might be creating a "Desktop" folder in the $HOME of a liveCD user of ubuntu? XDG's defaults are set to not create that folder, and nautilus's gconf is set to not use the desktop folder. And curiously, when running `adduser`, the folder is _NOT_ created. It is only on the liveCD desktop user. Any ideas? :/
<IanLiu> I'm trying to fix bitesize bugs from unity, but I'm in doubt on how to replace the current unity with my compiled one. Any help?
<broder> aroman: the Desktop folder has never been created by adduser. it's usually something that's part of the login process, but i can't remember what component
<aroman> broder: Well, adduser runs skel,and iirc ubiquity has some custom adduser stuff going on
<RAOF> IanLiu: You can either build a package with your patch applied, or install your patched unity locally.
<aroman> I mentioned that adduser worked as expected to confirm that it was a livecd only thing
<RAOF> IanLiu: I'd suggest doing the former; if you install it locally, it will override the system-wide one and so you won't get packaged updates.  I had that happen for a while, and was wondering where all the new features other people were talking about were :)
<IanLiu> RAOF: so, say I install it on /usr/local, I can replace the running unity with "/usr/local/unity --replace" ?
<RAOF> IanLiu: No; unity is a compiz plugin, so you need to put it somewhere compiz will look at.
<RAOF> IanLiu: That's either /usr/lib/compiz/ or ~/.compiz-1/(plugins?).  The local-install target of unity's buildsystem will do the latter.
<IanLiu> RAOF: I see. I will follow your hint and build the package ;-)
<IanLiu> RAOF: so, after installing my patched package, will I need to restart X so my new unity is loaded?
<RAOF> You could do that.  You could also just run “compiz --replace”, or “unity” (which essentially just runs compiz --replace for you)
<IanLiu> RAOF: ahh, nice!
<IanLiu> RAOF: last question for today ;-) How can I see my debugging messages? I'm writting some g_warning in unity source so I can understand what is happening, but I'm not sure how I will be able to read them
<RAOF> If you run “compiz --replace” (again, or unity) in the terminal, that's where the output will go, too :)
<IanLiu> RAOF: Perfect. Thanks for your help!
<dpm> good morning all
<pitti> Good morning
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> I'm fine, thanks!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: got woken up early again?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah ;)
<chrisccoulson> i have a really sore neck this morning
<seb128> hey desktopers
<bryceh> seb128, heya
<seb128> hey bryceh, how are you?
<pitti> hey seb128, bonjour
<seb128> hey pitti
<bryceh> seb128, doing good, you?
<RAOF> Aloha pitti, bryceh, seb128!
<bryceh> just finished reading latest dead horse flogging on planet
<pitti> hey RAOF, good evening!
<pitti> oh, new xorg fun landing
<RAOF> You're well, I trust?
<seb128> bryceh, I'm fine, playing with the new unity ;-)
<seb128> hey RAOF
<RAOF> Pay no mind to the new xorg stuff :)
<seb128> I didn't notice much change, out of having recently used applications listed
<RAOF> seb128: Does the dash work for you?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> well I didn't use it, but it displays it's icons
<seb128> waouh, new alt-f2 rocks
<RAOF> Hm.  Maybe it's a local problem then; for me it segfaults compiz reliably.
<seb128> it displays only one line now!
<seb128> not the dash screen
<bryceh> the menu seems a lot more usable than last time I used it
<seb128> then it get icons as you type, pretty nice
<seb128> RAOF, do you have a stacktrace?
<bryceh> still needs some polish
<RAOF> Yeah.  It's on the unity bug I filed.
<RAOF> Let me hunt that down...
<RAOF> seb128: bug #737287
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 737287 in unity "Compiz crashes with SIGSEGV in nux::GraphicsDisplay::GrabPointer when opening the Dash" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737287
<seb128> njpatel, ^known issue?
<RAOF> Doesn't seem to happen on my i386 install, though.
<njpatel> seb128, nope :/
<njpatel> Will get jason to look at it today
<seb128> njpatel, thanks
<seb128> we are out of retracers btw
<RAOF> I wasn't aware they wore out :)
<seb128> pitti, I did uncommit and revert the commit you pointed yesterday in the i386 retracer, no dime
<pitti> seb128: :( it was a guess
<pitti> seb128: good to have Alt menu keys back
<pitti> not that they would actually _work_, but at least they are being displayed now when pressing alt :)
<seb128> RAOF, they broke yesterday, they have an uncommon setup and didn't like the recent libstd changes in natty
<bryceh> pitti, btw thanks for the apport dupe sig!  I haven't implemented it yet but plan to soon
<seb128> pitti, oh, I didn't even notice, I never user menus
<pitti> bryceh: :) I think I'll also blog about it
<bryceh> good idea
<seb128> is launchpad working for others?
<seb128> it's still spinning on RAOF's bug there but not loading it
<pitti> seb128: ah, it only doesn't work in terminals, but in other programs (except firefox)
<pitti> but that nicely solves the focus-follows-mouse problem
<pitti> and mumble is back in the panel \o/
<seb128> bah
<seb128> u1 didn't stop spamming though
<seb128> that's annoying
<pitti> how do you mean?
<seb128> pitti, notify-osd bubbles telling that the connection to the server was dropped
<seb128> then sometimes restored
<seb128> but I get like a bubble every minute
<seb128> it's from the sync service
<dpm> yeah, I get that too
<dpm> hi, could someone change bug 514401 back to Triaged? It was marked as Fix Released manually by mistake
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 514401 in checkbox "Translations are not loaded for the test descriptions in Checkbox" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514401
<seb128> I can't, launchpad refuses to load any bug page for me
<dpm> no worries, thanks seb128. Anyone else with permissions to change bug status on src packages?
<vish> dpm: checkbox(ubuntu) right? done..
<dpm> awesome, thanks vish
<vish> np.. :)
<seb128> pitti, do you work on the retracers issue or not? I can have a look if you don't, though I'm not sure what to do or check next
<pitti> seb128: not right now, currently figuring out an input_id failure; I can look at it later on, though
<seb128> pitti, ok, I will let it for you then
<seb128> pitti, if you think you will not get to it let me know in the middle of the afternoon, I will give it a try
<pitti> seb128: ok, thanks
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> ah, I also need to prepare release meeting
<pitti> seb128: so if you want to try now..
<pitti> seb128: I think it might be safer to copy the auth file into the chroot instead of symlinking it
<seb128> pitti, do you have any suggestion on where to start?
<seb128> I will try to manually log in an do a retrace by hand
<pitti> that should be a relatively easy patch in apport-chroot
<seb128> just to say
<seb128> see
<pitti> seb128: the place you reverted yesterday -- i. e. where it currently calls os.symlink on the auth file, you could try a shutil.copy()
<seb128> pitti, let me try by hand in the chroot with a symlink and with a file copy
<seb128> just to see how that goes
<pitti> seb128: calling apport-chroot --auth to log in worked for me yesterday
<seb128> it did?
<seb128> hum
<pitti> yes
<seb128> how is the retracing job different?
<pitti> just not with the crash-digger
<pitti> seb128: I don't know really :/
<seb128> oh
<pitti> seb128: the symlinking is actually a bit of a hack, as it points "out of" the fakechroot
<pitti> I'm not actually sure why I did that in the first place
<seb128> pitti, ok, thanks, I've enough pointers to have a look I think, I will let you know how it goes
 * pitti hugs seb128, good luck!
<pitti> seb128: btw, the debugging code is still in chroots/natty (for amd64)
<pitti> apport-retrace will print the path and contents of its --auth argument
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> pitti, ok
<seb128> is launchpad slow slow slow for others as well today?
<rodrigo_> seb128, seems a bt slower for me, yes
<soren> No, just slow slow.
<pitti> seb128: seems fairly normal to me
<seb128> ok
<seb128> it takes me like 3 tries and 15 seconds of waiting to load a bug
<seb128> where usually it's a few seconds
<Sweetshark> pitti: ping
<pitti> hello Sweetshark
<kamstrup> dpm: the giraffe bug has been fixed :-D
<dpm> kamstrup, \o/ thanks a lot!
<kamstrup> dpm: and i may have nice surprise for you in an hour or so... maybe... i hope so at least...
 * dpm likes surprises
<dpm> excellent
<kamstrup> dpm: sorry, have to let you down :-/ I thought I had figured out how to make nice gtk-doc from Vala, but, well, it "works" but it's definitely *not* a pretty sight :-)
<kamstrup> dpm: so still giraffe it is
<dpm> kamstrup, no worries, you're still on my hero of the day list, nevertheless :)
<mterry> aha!  take that, eclipse menus!
<seb128> mterry, oh, you got those to work?
<seb128> mterry, hey btw ;-)
<mterry> seb128, I got them to mostly work.  Which is 80% of the battle
<seb128> mterry, is that application side or indicator side?
<seb128> (just curious)
<mterry> seb128, indicator side.  We have this trick we do where we fake an activation on toplevel menu items because some apps lazily calculate menus based on activation signals.  But eclipse was actually lazily calculating menus on *show* signals.  So faking a show gets the menus to appear
<mterry> But now it seems there are other issues with toplevel entries coming and going
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> seems you got the bottom of it and are back to  "standard" menu updates issues ;-)
<mterry> :)
 * mterry never wants to have to figure out eclipse code again.  It's so big and fragmented
 * bcurtiswx_ waves to room and takes more aspirin for this migraine :(
<bcurtiswx_> kenvandine, are the current patches for empathy in natty GTK3 compatible ?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx_, not sure
<kenvandine> i hope so :)
<bcurtiswx_> kenvandine, im building 2.91.91.1 for GNOME3 PPA but it's just from source.  I plan on bringing over the patches from current natty and trying to get them to push OK and hope empathy doesn't complain about GTK3 and GTK2 being in the same codebase
<bcurtiswx_> wow, i haven't tried building on natty yet until now.  holy cow thats much faster
<bcurtiswx_> i've always built natty packages with pbuilder on a maverick machine
<pitti> dbarth__, seb128: just showed unity to my wife; she really liked it! I need to install natty on her laptop now :)
<seb128_> pitti, great
<seb128_> ok, so so launchpad issues was on my side, restarting the modem solved it
<seb128> pitti, is the rt meeting one hour early or is my calendar off?
<pitti> seb128: it's early, as the US is already on DST
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so it's not sitcked on an UTC time
<seb128> sticked
<seb128> pitti, so doing a shutils.copy doesn't solve the retracer issue
<seb128> pitti, do you know why you debug modif don't show in a bzr diff btw?
<pitti> seb128: it's not in a bzr branch, I only made it in the installed files in the fakechroot tarball
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> stil doing the no such file or directory
<pitti> crap
<seb128> I don't get why the auth file is working in a manual logging though
<pitti> seb128: does the debug info show "/tmp/auth" now instead of /tmp/tmpdir/tmp/auth? and still no file contents?
<seb128> or what is different between those
<seb128> IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/tmp/tmpBET1Mu/tmp/auth'
<seb128> pitti, no
<pitti> ah, so perhaps it's not the link itself, but the --auth argument is passed wrongly
<pitti> while we had the link, cat'ing it in the shell worked fine
<pitti> seb128: hang on
<pitti> seb128: the symlinking is done in two paces, in command_retrace() and command_login(); I think back then I only patched command_login()
<pitti> _that_ would explain the difference!
<seb128> pitti, let me try that
<pitti> seb128: I bet if command_retrace will also use the abspath() thing, it'll work
<pitti> bah, silly me
<pitti> hm, no didrocks today?
<pitti> mterry: should we postpone the quickly bits to o? seems this is still blocked on LP?
<seb128> pitti, he's having a day off today
<pitti> (well deserved)
<mterry> pitti, oh yeah, it's unlikely they'll add the bits to LP in time for me to react to it
<mterry> i'll postpone
<pitti> mterry: ok, thanks; so at the start of oneiric we should the re-target the entire spec
<pitti> and change the POSTPONED into TODO again
<seb128> pitti, the command_retrace() thing, should that be patched in the checkout or in the tar.gz?
<pitti> seb128: in the checkout
<seb128> pitti, ok, so doesn't work
<pitti> seb128: apport-chroot is run "outside" and is the thing that unpacks the chroot tarball and runs stuff in int
<pitti> 'it'
<dbarth__> pitti: :) sweet
<pitti> seb128: hm, looking at your diff now, looks correct
<pitti> seb128: does that one work with copy?
<pitti> seb128: conversely, does the copy one work for login?
<pitti> seb128: ah
<pitti> seb128: ignore me
<pitti> seb128: try replacing
<pitti> apport_retrace_argv += ['--auth', chroot_auth]
<pitti> with
<seb128> pitti, trying with shutils.copy
<pitti> apport_retrace_argv += ['--auth', '/tmp/auth']
<pitti> chroot_auth is the full "outside" path
<pitti> (the abspath change is still correct, though)
<pitti> I guess it was a mere coincidence that this worked under lucid
<seb128> pitti, it's weird that those behaviour changed with the distro version
<pitti> seb128: I guess it was fixed in fakechroot
<pitti> a path like /tmp/tmp2304823432/tmp/auth isn't actually supposed to be valid within the fakechroot
<pitti> it's just /tmp/auth there
<pitti> rodrigo_: note that you seem to have forgotten the patch attachment in https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=644560
<ubot2> Gnome bug 644560 in Gal "Can't set an account password" [Normal,Needinfo]
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<seb128> ---- apport-retrace auth file:  /tmp/auth
<seb128> it's retracing!
<pitti> yippie
<seb128> pitti, can you commit to trunk?
<seb128> so I just have to bzr pull
<pitti> seb128: that's in the Ubuntu branch only; will do, thanks for testing!
<seb128> yw
<seb128> hum, it crashed
<pitti> seb128: does it also work with symlink?
<pitti> (it ought to)
<seb128>     self.duplicate_db = dbapi2.connect(path, timeout=7200)
<seb128> sqlite3.OperationalError: unable to open database file
<seb128> pitti, I guess you need the same fix for             apport_retrace_argv += ['--duplicate-db', chroot_dupdb]
<pitti> seb128: yep, committing
<pitti> seb128: give me a sec to commit, push, pull, and clean up
<pitti> seb128: ok, pulled into both apport-retracer-*/apport branches
<pitti> seb128: mind to restart and check?
<rodrigo_> pitti, no, just that I discussed it with upstream and the fix was a bit more complicated, so working on it
<seb128> pitti, trying
<pitti> rodrigo_: ah, ok; the comment said "Attaching a fix.."
<pitti> seb128: (sorry, need to finish the release team prep; spent too much time on fixing input_id :/)
<seb128> pitti, nothing to be sorry about, thanks for spending time on that
<seb128> ---- apport-retrace auth file:  /tmp/auth
<seb128> pitti, so it's starting retracing
<seb128> let's see if the db thing is fixed as well
<seb128> Duplicate check negative
<seb128> New attachments uploaded to crash database #737294
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> pitti, thanks a lot
<pitti> yippie
<seb128> let me update the other one and remove the locks
<pitti> seb128: I already updated bzr; you migh tneed to dist-upgrade the fakechroot
<pitti> (althuogh that should happen automatically)
<seb128> pitti, right that should happen
<seb128> I will just be lazy, remove the lock and wait the next run
<seb128> I will watch the log and debug if needed
<bcurtiswx_> why don't we package telepathy-qt4? j/w
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, you are welcome to work on that
<seb128> pitti, retracer is retracing happily \o/
<pitti> seb128: cool!
<bcurtiswx_> since we don't package it, and it's just as easily sync'd, what needs to be done? just a sync request?
<bcurtiswx_> i see it's in debian, but not since 0.3.8
<bcurtiswx_> its 0.5.13 now
<geser> bcurtiswx_: yes, a sync request should be enough but you need to check if you might also need a FFe (and that it builds in Ubuntu)
<bcurtiswx_> geser, OK thx
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, there is no new version in debian
<seb128> http://packages.qa.debian.org/t/telepathy-qt4.html
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, yes i saw that.  It's far behind the current version and it even says in there it sees a newer version
<bcurtiswx_> but the newest isn't in debian
<seb128> well ask on #telepathy I guess
<seb128> is telepathy-qt used anywhere?
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, lol i was already typing my message..
<Riddell> bcurtiswx_: ?  we do package telepathy-qt4
<bcurtiswx_> Riddell, not at the moment.  I'm on the telepathy mailing list and I get all their package updates.  Wondering really what telepathy-qt4 is and if it is worth even packaging.  My first assumption would be that since we don't package it now, it probably doesn't make a huge difference not having it
<bcurtiswx_> is we don't need qt support for telepathy, then we don't need tp-qt4
<bcurtiswx_> s/is/if
<bcurtiswx_> oh gosh, nvm
<bcurtiswx_> im gonna go hide in a corner for a little while
<bcurtiswx_> for future reference, don't go trying to figure things out mentally when you have a migraine
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, something has changed in natty which breaks firefox builds
<pitti> chrisccoulson: multiarch?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - micahg suggested that, but it doesn't look like a multiarch problem
<chrisccoulson> i guess it could be though
<chrisccoulson> i'm just looking at what packages to downgrade
<chrisccoulson> but the build system looks totally screwed
<rodrigo_> where are the daily isos for natty?
<rodrigo_> ah, found it in firefox hstory!
<chrisccoulson> ok, tested the actual rc2 build, and that fails too
<chrisccoulson> :(
<chrisccoulson> pitti / micahg - oh, it is multiarch related. downgrading eglibc fixes the firefox build
<chrisccoulson> now to figure out why
<Riddell> bcurtiswx: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-qt4 says we do package it
<Riddell> bcurtiswx: we need it for the forthcoming telepathy-kde bits.   it could do with being updated to the latest version
<Riddell> unfortunately there's no easy way to subscribe to new version notifications, it's just announced on their mailing lsit
<Riddell> list
<seb128> mterry, bug #735635 could be a bug in your ntp backport, well rather in the error handling code from it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 735635 in gnome-settings-daemon "gsd-datetime-mechanism assert failure: *** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gsd-datetime-mechanism: double free or corruption (out): 0x00404c70 ***" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735635
<seb128> the crash is in gsd_datetime_mechanism_set_using_ntp()  g_set_error()
<mterry> seb128, looking
<pitti> Sweetshark: I updated the oo.o -> libo stuff in language-selector now, FYI
<Sweetshark> pitti: ah, cool
 * Sweetshark currently merges 3.3.2-1 from debian
<Sweetshark> ... and adds lpi integration again.
<mterry> seb128, solved, thanks for letting me know.  stupid error on my part
<Sweetshark> (basically completely rewritten that is)
<seb128> mterry, thanks, I figured it was probably an easy one that's why I pinged ;-)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> bug #737651
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 737651 in gdm "gdm fails to load /usr/bin/X after update to Xorg 1.10.0-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737651
<seb128> bryceh, ^ it might be worth watching, not sure if that could be a breakage of today's update
<pitti> good bye everyone, have a nice weekend!
<seb128> pitti, thanks, you as well!
<bryceh> seb128, thanks; seems to be an isolated report so far (and I haven't reproduced it myself), but will keep an eye out for dupes
<bryceh> pitti, is there a way to do something like the dupe signature for bugs like 737453 and 737636?  Or else some way to get jockey/apt/apport to let the user know fglrx/nvidia isn't available if they upgrade while it's ABI broken?
<bryceh> pitti, we get ~1-2 bugs a day like these, so it'd cut down on a goodly bit of bug noise
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, the firefox build failure is a make bug!
<chrisccoulson> (because of multiarch)
<bryceh> pitti, ok DuplicateSignature implemented in -intel gpu lockup apport hook... now to watch if it works :-)
<chrisccoulson> i can't believe how long it takes natty to boot on my laptop atm
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-03-19
<valorin> I am having trouble using the gnome3-team PPA for gnome-shell. Is this the right place to ask for help?
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-03-20
<bcurtiswx> hmm, mark's stuck in the revolving door
<vish> bcurtiswx_znc: hmm?
 * vish thought that was sooo last week.. this week again? 
<gustafr> is there any gnome3 packager here?
<AnAnt> Hello, are gtk2 & gtk3 API compatible ?
<bcurtiswx> vish, what were you talking about last night?
<vish> bcurtiswx:  <bcurtiswx> hmm, mark's stuck in the revolving door
<vish> bcurtiswx: i was wondering what that was wrt.. hence " * vish thought that was sooo last week.. this week again? "
<bcurtiswx> vish, oh mark was in and out and in and out (hence the revolving door)
<vish> lol!!
<vish> bcurtiswx: oops! i have the join/part messages hidden here :)
<bcurtiswx> vish, thats not necessarily a bad idea :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-03-12
<thumper> chrisccoulson: broke in what way?
<pitti> Good morning
<BigWhale> Office time!
<desrt> pitti, hello
<pitti> hey desrt, good morning; enjoyed the weekend?
<desrt> ya.  took a break from 'real work' and got some nagging side-projects done
<desrt> what's your plan for the week?
<pitti> bug fixing mostly
<pitti> not sure how urgent that XDG_RUNTIME_DIR thing is, I might have a look at this as welll
<pitti> it's not that hard
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti. How was your week-end?
<pitti> didrocks: quite nice! I played some badminton with a friend, and finally got to unpack our last cradle from moving
<pitti> we got a glass cabinet for my wife's mineral collection
<didrocks> pitti: oh nice! and congrats to finish unpacking, that's always an achievement :)
<pitti> and it was still less than a year :)
<desrt> pitti, i've decided that i am definitely punting the dconf changes
<desrt> so no (new) need for the runtime dir
<didrocks> right ;)
<pitti> doctor appointment, bbl
<seb128> hey
<xclaesse> hello, would it be possible to add libgjs-dev build-dep on libpeas-1.0-0 please? :)
<xclaesse> to be able to load JS plugins
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: quite fine, thanks! we had quite a nice weekend
<pitti> seb128: how are you?
<seb128> xclaesse, that would require promote and support gjs which is in universe
<seb128> pitti, I'm good, had a relaxing w.e (for a change ;-)
<xclaesse> seb128, hmmm and that's not going to happen I guess? :/
<seb128> no
<seb128> but it's easy enough to have a libpeas build with gjs in a ppa I guess
<chrisccoulson> thumper, broken in that alt+tab no longer shows a switcher. it just results in the focused application seeing a tab keypress
<chrisccoulson> good morning desktop team :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. although, i'd be better if i could get alt+tab working again :)
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> what's wrong with alt-tab? what unity version do you use?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, the one from the PPA
<seb128> the "ppa" ppa or the "staging" one?
<chrisccoulson> the switcher stopped appearing. i noticed it at the weekend after updating
<chrisccoulson> seb128, this one: https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/ppa
<seb128> weird
<chrisccoulson> i also can't use unity 2d, as it won't start because of missing symbols in libunity-private
<seb128> no upload in that one for 3 days
<seb128> works for me (alt-tab)
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> if you disable the shortcut key for the hud, then it stops working
<chrisccoulson> and i disable the hud shortcut
<seb128> your fault :p
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> we should drop ccsm
<seb128> see even you fall into its traps :p
<chrisccoulson> it sucks that i need to enable the shortcut for the HUD so that the alt+tab switcher continues to work
<chrisccoulson> if i was a conspiracy theorist.......
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<kklimonda> that doesn't sound right ;)
<xclaesse> so gnome-shell 3.4 is not going into ubuntu precise?
<xclaesse> it should at least cherry-pick commit f248aa69dc3db7b2fb4fb997f82cb210bcc8c368 into 3.2 branch, now that we have empathy-call
<xclaesse> otherwise gnome-shell won't notify for incoming calls
<xclaesse> and probably gnome-desktop-environement should depend on empathy-call too
<didrocks> xclaesse: I already pinged jbicha about the needed cherry-pick btw
<xclaesse> didrocks, good, thanks :)
<xclaesse> didrocks, is there a reason for having most of gnome 3.3 but not gnome-shell, btw ?
<xclaesse> just lack of time from universe people?
<didrocks> xclaesse: not sure if it's lack of time or something not matching like clutter, jbicha is handling it, he's in the US time hanging out here, you should try pinging him
<seb128> not sure we will not get it
<seb128> issues were: requires keybinding in gsettings which we didn't do and now require the new gcr,keyring that we didn't update
<seb128> oh, also require new clutter,cogl
<seb128> they plan to get that in the day cogl will stop changing soname
<xclaesse> seb128, great if that can be done in time for the freezes :D
<seb128> let's see
<seb128> not sure what the clutter guys are playing at, still changing cogl sonames weeks after freezes
<seb128> it's like GNOME wants to make sure nobody can easily ship the new stack or shell ;-)
<pitti> didrocks: wohoo, release galore starting for real now?
<didrocks> pitti: right ;-)
<xclaesse> seb128, RH wants to keep exclusivity on fedora maybe... not sure that's a good plan for them... :p
<pitti> rickspencer3: that means we should revert the Chinese specific startup homepage in ubuntu-defaults-zh, right?
<rickspencer3> pitti, I don't think so
<rickspencer3> sorry, it's vague, I think China is a special case
<rickspencer3> in general, I think we don't want people creating ugly, hard to use home pages
<rickspencer3> I the French team's is nice, though
<pitti> rickspencer3: I mean if I fix bug 881371, we couldn't build the defaults-zh package any more
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 881371 in ubuntu-defaults-builder "Limit customizations for mere Ubuntu localization packages" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881371
<pitti> unlesss I add a force flag somewhere
<rickspencer3> pitti, well, may I suggest that we don't change anything then?
<rickspencer3> and deal with the situation of a bad homepage if it occurs?
<rickspencer3> I doubt anyone using this will would be hard to work with on this point
<pitti> rickspencer3: ack; I'll change bug 881371 then to allow changing the homepage
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 881371 in ubuntu-defaults-builder "Limit customizations for mere Ubuntu localization packages" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881371
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti
<rickspencer3> sorry to be a nuisance ;)
<pitti> rickspencer3: i. e. like in comment 1, but your last comment sounded like "no change allowed"
<pitti> rickspencer3: you aren't, to the contrary -- I need some guidance there
<ogra_> ugh !
 * ogra_ was just pointed to a pretty serious bug with user mgmt ...
<ogra_> if i create a new admin user on a fresh install (didnt try non admin yet), that user isnt visible in the user admin gui
<ogra_> i am also not asked for a password for that user
<ogra_> once i reboot only  that new passwordless user and the guest session are visible in lightdm
<ogra_> so i cant log in anymore
<ogra_> is that already known ?
<pitti> ogra_: not on my RC bug radar, anyway; but I haven't searched bugs yet, seb usually has a better overview about existing bugs
<pitti> if not, please feel free to report, I'll have a look later on
<ogra_> yeah, thats why i asked here (in the hope seb would accidentially see my issue ;) )
<ogra_> s/issue/question/
<rickspencer3> didrocks, is it still easy to disable the global menu via un uninstall?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yeah, but you loose the hud as well if you do it
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<didrocks> and I had some request to put it as depends instead of recommends
<didrocks> as people on upgrade removed it on lucid and forgot about it, then upgrade and "I have no menu"
<didrocks> (no global menu)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, is there no way to uninstall global menu, and then install back the hud?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: the hud is using the appmenu service
<rickspencer3> ok
<didrocks> so if you don't have the application exporting its menu, no hud
<seb128> ogra_, what?
<ogra_> seb128, what what ? :)
<seb128> ogra_, what did you do and how?
<seb128> ogra_, the user admin account is not supposed to ask for a password
<seb128> it just adds an "inactive" user
<ogra_> i take a fresh B1 install, add a new admin user and am not asked for a PW
<ogra_> the UI refreshes and no users at all are in the list
<seb128> you should be able to select it on the left pane and then set a password on the right
<ogra_> if i restart the UI, only my original user is shown
<ogra_> then i reboot ...
<ogra_> lightdm only shows the newly created user (the one without PW) and the guest session
<seb128> ok, I can't confirm that
<seb128> if I add an user in user account it's listed on the left pane list
<ogra_> hmm, confirmed on two different arm installs by two users already
<seb128> and the right pane says "Unactivated account"
<seb128> ok, arm issue I guess then
<seb128> good luck debugging it ;-)
<ogra_> not my job :P
<seb128> I've no access to any arm device
<seb128> so nothing I can do either
 * ogra_ will try to debug it, but you guys seriously need arm devices in the team
<pitti> that's really strange, there's nothing arm specific in that chain
<pitti> perhaps something in how the arm preinstalls are built
<seb128> ogra_, check if accounts-daemon is running
<pitti> or another sudo vs. admin group confusion
<seb128> pitti, I doubt admin,sudo have anything to do with that
<seb128> the account dialog basically use accountsservice which basically call useradd
<ogra_> should admin-daemon run all the time (i have no possible gui login anymore)
<pitti> ogra_: can you add non-admin users?
<seb128> ogra_, it's a dbus service so probably not
<ogra_> i need to reninstall first :)
<ogra_> and i dont see admin-daemon from the tty
<pitti> "accounts-daemon"
<ogra_> ah, yep, it is
<seb128> ogra_, check your system logs?
<didrocks> agateau: can I hand bug #915801 over to you?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 915801 in sni-qt "sni-qt seems to no longer let skype show up as an indicator in precise" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/915801
<seb128> auth.log?
<seb128> ogra_, is your old username, passwd still working on a vt?
<ogra_> yep
<seb128> ogra_, there is no reason accountsservice should delete any account, it just calls adduser
<ogra_> just removed the new one from passwd/group/shadow, now i only have guest in lightdm
<seb128> ogra_, what about vt?
<ogra_> oh, and i seem to have an account called "Light Display Manager"
<ogra_> what about it ? ogra still works there
<seb128> ogra_, is the arm install UID range different from the other archs?
<ogra_> and my test user "foobar" wouldnt, since it has no pw
<seb128> ogra_, ok, so why do you need to reinstall exactly?
<ogra_> foobar has 1001
<ogra_> to get a gui login again
<seb128> well you can log into a vt and startx I guess
<ogra_> removing the new user manually doesnt get me a gui user back
<seb128> but that suggest your accountsservice is unhappy
<ogra_> how do i restart it ?
<seb128> that's what the user account dialog and lightdm use
<czajkowski> cjwatson: can you give me a shout when you're about please?
<seb128> ogra_, do you have anything in /var/log/auth.log or any other log?
<didrocks> funny, I don't see dee in -changes, but it's published in the packaging page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dee
<ogra_> seb128, hmm, some dbus rejects
<seb128> ogra_, that's likely the issue
<seb128> can you pastebin them?
<ogra_> hmm, no, they are indicator-datetime related
<seb128> ok
<seb128> try to grep -i account /var/log/*
<ogra_> only a line about successfully creating the new user in auth-log and a few startup messages from the account service in syslog
<seb128> ogra_, are you under X?
<ogra_> nope, as i said, i cant log in there
<ogra_> hah !
<seb128> ogra_, why can't you log into a vt and startx?
<ogra_> erstarting dbus and lightdm gets me back ogra in lightdm
<ogra_> so it seems accountservice somehow doesnt update
<ogra_> seb128, i could :) but why would i to read logs
<seb128> ogra_, things work as they should here
<ogra_> anyway, i'm back to virgin state now and should be able to repeat while wtaching any logs you want
<seb128> if I add an "ubuntu" admin account in the user account panel it's listed in the session indicator (change user) menu and in the left side of the account dialog
<seb128> ogra_, maybe kill the accounts-daemon and run it with sudo manually to see if there is any debug output?
<ogra_> adding the admin user here gets me a completely empty list on the left
<ogra_> "my accounts" "other accounts" captions are listed, thats all
<seb128> seems like the service is going down
<seb128> like you hit a bug in accountsservice
<seb128> did you run the daemon manually? no output?
<seb128> sudo /usr/lib/accountsservice/accounts-daemon --replace --debug
<ogra_> not yet
<ogra_> was just checking, it didnt go down, still running
 * ogra_ kills it
<ogra_> "duplicate object at /ogr/freedesktop.... etc"
<ogra_> thelist got updated and shows only the new user now
<ogra_> under "other accounts"
<ogra_> (or however its called in english, using a german install atm)
<cjwatson> czajkowski: hi
<ogra_> sigh, now my battery went dead on my test machine
<czajkowski> cjwatson: do you have time for a quick pm, am cleaning out some of the lp feedback queue
<cjwatson> sure
<seb128> ogra_, well, please do a fresh boot, run that --replace --debug command, add an admin user and pastebin the log
<ogra_> seb128, k, will do
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> ogra_, but it seems like to be that the accountsservice daemon gets in a weird state
<seb128> it definitively doesn't happen on i386
<seb128> the users just got added fine and is listed in the indicator, lightdm, etc there
<seb128> tried several times
<ogra_> sure, might well be arm specific
<seb128> ogra_, well, likely a bug in that stack which doesn't show up on i386,amd64
<seb128> but it wouldn't be the first time that "buggy code" happens to work on some archs :p
<seb128> like trying to cast an int into a pointer
<ogra_> hmm, replacing the accountservice doesnt get me any output now, should i do it from tty ?
<ogra_> oh, and the account indicator  lists ogra twice now
<ogra_> heh, it adds one with every replace i run
<ogra_> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/880205
<ogra_> (sorry, german )
<ogra_> i'm looking at an empty left pane now
<ogra_> in the user admin tool
<seb128> ogra_, what command did you run?
<ogra_> no command at all, only used the gui tool
<seb128> ogra_, to get that output
<seb128> the pastebin
<ogra_> the one you gave me above, but i need to replace the service and restart lightdem from tty to get it
<seb128> hum
<ogra_> if i do it in the running session i dont get any output at all and the ogra user gets added to the list for each replace i run
<seb128> ogra_, can you try to kill the running one and then start a new one using --debug then add an user?
<ogra_> well, its running with --debug already
<seb128> ok, it's out of "easy debugging"
<ogra_> and if i restart it it wont give me any output anymore
<seb128> I would be curious to know if somebody out of armel got the issue
<seb128> like maybe we can get pitti or somebody to try on amd64
<ogra_> i'm curious why it thinks there is a duplicate account
<ogra_> i checked passwd/group/shadow, there definitely isnt
<ogra_> seb128, bug 952909 btw
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 952909 in ubuntu "Some users invisible/unusable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/952909
<ogra_> was just filed by the user that reported it first to me
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<davmor2> pitti: sorry for the delay bug #952933 contains all the info you requested for the sanza fuze not connecting as a media-player
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 952933 in media-player-info "sansa fuse not showing up as a media-player in precise ie not triggering open in Rhythmbox dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/952933
<jbicha> good morning
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have a problem with a user who tried to install CUPS from source and now he cannot install Ubuntu packages any more as they block on System V. Can you help him on #openprinting? Thanks.
<ogra_> seb128, RoyK (original reporter of the bug) just said he thinks he saw it on amd64 too, i asked him to re-test and confirm on the bug ...
<seb128> jbicha, hey, how are you?
<seb128> ogra_, ok
<ogra_> seb128, and jasoncwarner_ should seriously get you guys some arm devices, there will likely be more such bugs in the future ...
<jbicha> seb128: doing good, how about you?
<seb128> jbicha, I'm good thanks ;-) week shapes to be crazy for a change :p
<seb128> ogra_, right
<xclaesse> jbicha, hey morning
<pitti> tkamppeter: sorry, was at lunch
<xclaesse> jbicha, in the case gnome-shell 3.3 is not going to precise, could you cherry-pick f248aa69dc3db7b2fb4fb997f82cb210bcc8c368 please? otherwise it won't notify about incoming calls anymore
<pitti> tkamppeter: it probably helps to remove all /etc/init.d/cups* ?
<xclaesse> jbicha, also gnome-desktop-environment should depend on empathy-call IMO
<jbicha> pitti: are you busy?
<vuntz> W/ 1
<seb128> hey vuntz
<pitti> jbicha: always :)
<jbicha> pitti: :) & it's a Monday
<tkamppeter> pitti, I asked him already for doing so.
<tkamppeter> pitti, can you join #openprinting on FreeNode to directly communicate with the user?
<jbicha> xclaesse: I still have my fingers crossed for gnome-shell 3.4
<jbicha> it amazes me how many Ubuntu users use meta-gnome3, I was thinking about having gnome-contacts recommend empathy-call, which might fix your problem?
<xclaesse> jbicha, dunno where is the best to put the dep
<xclaesse> jbicha, I let you decide that ;)
<xclaesse> just that if I'm using gnome-shell env, I probably want empathy-call by default
<jbicha> xclaesse: well let us know if any app needs empathy-call, does gnome-shell use it?
<xclaesse> jbicha, the thing is we have 2 different dbus APIs for making calls in telepathy, empathy-av is using the old one, and empathy-call the new one. The only reason we kept empathy-av is because empathy-call depends on clutter and ubuntu didn't want that
<xclaesse> jbicha, also, with gnome-shell 3.2 it will only notify about incoming calls using the old dbus interface, but if I install empathy-call then only new iface is used and gnome-shell 3.2 won't see them. That's why we need to cherry-pick the above commit to make gnome-shell only notify about new iface
<xclaesse> but then, we need empathy-call to be installed to be sure it won't use the old iface
<xclaesse> (not sure I'm clear here :/)
<jbicha> so gnome-shell should recommend empathy-call too?
<jbicha> by the way, the call button in my gnome-contacts is greyed out, do you know what I'd be missing?
<Sweetshark> wohoo! /me dist-upgraded to precise on his dev host machine and it seems to have worked without any trouble!
<xclaesse> jbicha, do you have empathy-call installed?
<xclaesse> jbicha, gnome-contacts supports only the new iface
<pitti> Sweetshark: "Failure is not an option"
<jbicha> xclaesse: yes
<xclaesse> jbicha, I have call button working here ... hm
<xclaesse> jbicha, restart your session after having installed empathy-call maybe
<Sweetshark> pitti: oh, we are going to the moon with precise?
<cyphermox> seb128: hey
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, how are you?
<cyphermox> good, good, you?
<seb128> cyphermox, I'm good thanks ;-)
<cyphermox> seb128: for obex; was there something expected to be fixed in the new release, like browsing or something? because that seems to depend on changes in bluez too, I noticed at least some changes that expect this L2ETRM protocol which makes it in in bluez 4.99
<cr3> hi folks, against what project should I report a bug about xterm not showing in alt-tab? ubuntu-bug unity?
<xclaesse> jbicha, ah, actually I have gnome-contact 3.3.90 here that still use old iface
<xclaesse> jbicha, with 3.3.91 it should use the new one
<seb128> cyphermox, no, I just wanted somebody to look at the new bluez and obex so we don't miss bug fix versions in the lts
<seb128> cyphermox, their site describe the bluez update as "This release fixes a few minor bugs in various places. In addition it uses the version 1.0 of the management interface now."
<cyphermox> yes
<seb128> cyphermox, the "fixes a few minor bugs in various places" seems like a good deal ;-)
<seb128> seemed
<cyphermox> seb128: so for bluez the managment interface 1.0 seemed like big changes when I look at the commits :)
<cyphermox> but I agree, and I found 4 commits we could cherry-pick
<cyphermox> now, obexd was less clear, it doesn't specify a dependency though so I guess I could try it
<seb128> cyphermox, they added a note saying it required bluez 4.99 to build
<cyphermox> oops
<seb128> cyphermox, it was the "fixes a few bugs with abort and application parameter handling" which make me want to update
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> perhaps I'll just update it all locally and give it a shot
<seb128> cyphermox, but as said, I rather wanted to make sure we don't overlook good bug fixes releases
<cyphermox> yeah
<seb128> cyphermox, I'm fine backporting patches if that's better ;-)
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks for looking into it
<cyphermox> seb128: I'm just not quite comfortable enough with bluez yet to say "yeah let's update to this new mgmt interface" because I don't follow its development quite as much as I follow the NetworkManager development
<cyphermox> so I'll just merge with debian for bluez, and update obexd locally, see how stable it looks and whether the usual stuff works
<seb128> cyphermox, ok, it's a double edge sword thing, I feel like using a "1.0" is a lts might be better than using an 0.something
<cyphermox> that too
<seb128> but I don't know enough about what is the "management interface" and what the change implies
<seb128> it just feel like we would be better off on a stable interface for the 5 years lts
<seb128> it might make further updates easier as well
<cyphermox> seb128: yes, good point.
<seb128> cyphermox, since you are there, other bluetooth question for you, one bug that comes often is "bluetooth status should be preserved accross reboots"
<seb128> cyphermox, do you know what component would be right for that? bluez? do you know if that's an hard problem to solve?
<cyphermox> yesh, I thought that was well working now with stgraber's rfkill-store/rfkill-restore upstart jobs
<cyphermox> but maybe it's not quite working as well as we thought
<seb128> oh, maybe it's fixed
<seb128> cyphermox, I just ressigned another bug about that which didn't have infos about the distro version or anything
<cyphermox> do you know the bug number?
<seb128> bug #952036 for this one
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 952036 in bluez "Bluetooth starts automatically on start-up. No option in Settings to disable upon start-up and Bluetooth not listed in Start-up applications." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/952036
<seb128> but bug #922375
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 922375 in gnome-bluetooth "Bluetooth indicator will not stay turned off after reboot" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922375
<cyphermox> hopefully it's fixed already, but it's going to need checking, that upstart job was added just after coming back from the sprint IIRC
<seb128> it's something coming often
<seb128> in fact the other one is an indicator issue, ignore that
<cyphermox> yeah, and since that was confirmed again by jason at the start of the month, still an issue
<cyphermox> hmm.
<seb128> cyphermox, ok, found back the "master" bug
<seb128> bug #446657
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 446657 in bluez "Bluetooth's on/off status doesn't update from the SetProperty D-Bus method that bluetoothd sends" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446657
<xclaesse> oh, broken pkg since migration to newer empathy:  gnome-core-devel : Depends: libtelepathy-farsight-dev (>= 0.0.19) but it is not going to be installed
<seb128> cyphermox, I will try to turn bluetooth off before restarting next time I restart to see how it goes ;-)
<cyphermox> me too
<xclaesse> dep should be changed to farstream
<cyphermox> I think that also might get fixed by 4.99; or at least there are changes which might help
<pitti> xclaesse: feel free to add a task to bug 952136
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 952136 in papyon "libfarstream-0.1-0 not installable due to conflict with libgstfarsight0.10-0" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/952136
<xclaesse> pitti, ok
<stgraber> cyphermox: it definitely works great here ;)
<didrocks> again a kernel panic :(
<desrt> didrocks, at the disco?
<desrt> wow.  that was bad.
 * desrt needs to get some coffee in him
<didrocks> desrt: do you make better jokes after coffee? :)
<desrt> i don't know
<desrt> i do know that the bad ones are reduced
<desrt> although i'd hesitate to even qualify that as a joke
<agateau> didrocks: sure gimme the skype bug
 * agateau tries to act as if he was not answering pings with a 3 hour delay
<didrocks> agateau: no worry ;) bug #915801 gladly assigned to you!
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 915801 in sni-qt "sni-qt seems to no longer let skype show up as an indicator in precise" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/915801
<seb128> mdeslaur, hey
<ricotz> seb128, hey
<seb128> mdeslaur, using the lightdm dbus api in gnome-screensaver might be a good thing to do yes, until now we used some lightdm hacks to "inject" /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm to PATH
<seb128> mdeslaur, which seems to have broken again
<seb128> which explains why the "switch user" stopped working
<seb128> ricotz, hey, how are you?
<ricotz> seb128, you probably like the idea to update cairo :P
<seb128> ricotz, next cycle? sure ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, i am good, thanks, hoping you had a nice we
<mdeslaur> seb128: it's trying to call gdmflexiserver....how would that have worked with the path hack?
<ricotz> seb128, this cycle ;)
<seb128> I had thanks!
<ricotz> seb128, it is a RC for 1.12
<seb128> mdeslaur, well, lightdm ships a /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm/gdmflexiserver
<seb128> ricotz, well feature freeze was over a 1 month ago and I don't see any reason why we *need* the update ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: oh! I see
<dobey> seb128: doesn't that just mean you have to ask nicely now to put features in? ;)
<ricotz> seb128, there are a lot of performance optimizations
<ricotz> seb128, i can't imaging having 1.10.2 for the next 5 years
<seb128> ricotz, well you say optimizations I read "things likely to behave different or misbehave"
<seb128> ricotz, it's not like anyone had complained about 1.10.2 until today, our users seem to care less than you ;-)
<seb128> ricotz, well open a ffe bug with debdiff etc
<seb128> ricotz, and some measurable benchmark on how bad our current stuff are
<ricotz> seb128, yeah, but gtk3 is pretty tied up with cairo and it would benefit from it
<ricotz> yeah, proving this is probably harder :\
<seb128> lol
<seb128> my bet is that as an user it will not make lot of noticable differences
<ricotz> i guess so too
<seb128> I don't really trust cairo upstream to roll 1.12 on time, there is like a 1.11 for years
<seb128> and nobody has been packaging it
<ricotz> from a dev point of view it is pretty interesting
<seb128> even f17 is on 1.10
<ricotz> yes, there releases are pretty random
<seb128> well devs can get a ppa or will probably not stick to the lts
<ricotz> right :\
<ricotz> having it in x-edgers is fine but doesnt reach the needed audience
 * didrocks goes for some errands, bbl
<dpm> hi desktop people. We're trying to get a translated 12.04 desktop into Simplified Chinese. We're good for packages in main, but we want to make sure a few universe packages are translated too. Would it be possible to pull the latest upstream translations for cheese and upload a new package? Shall I file a bug for that?
<pitti> dpm: yes, please; a bug with affected tasks makes it easier to coordinate and collect the list of packages, assign it to people, etc.
<GunnarHj> Hi! I believe these two bugs are important enough to be beta2 milestoned:
<GunnarHj> - bug 926207
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 926207 in ubiquity "Set formats related LC_* variables when applicable instead of LC_MESSAGES, LC_CTYPE and LC_COLLATE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926207
<GunnarHj> - bug 952185
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 952185 in lightdm "~/.pam_environment not parsed when HOME is encrypted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/952185
<dpm> thanks pitti
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi Martin, could you please take a look at my entry here at 16:06:56.
<seb128> GunnarHj, we are a bit out of lightdm maintainer for the next weeks so not sure about the second one will make it to beta2
<GunnarHj> seb128: I see. But since the user locale settings are completely ignored if HOME is encrypted, I suppose it's important that it gets fixed before the final release.
<seb128> GunnarHj, right, not arguing over that, it's just that we have lot of bugs and limited manpower
<seb128> GunnarHj, I'm sure it should be easy to fix for robert_ancell when he will be back
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, thanks for letting me know.
<seb128> yw
<seb128> I doubt anyone else around knows well the lightdm pam code
<pitti> GunnarHj: no immediate idea about bug 952185 -- PAM should read ~/.pam_environment all by itself
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 952185 in lightdm "~/.pam_environment not parsed when HOME is encrypted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/952185
<pitti> GunnarHj: as for 926207, I'll try to have a look at it soon
<GunnarHj> pitti: As regards 952185, I think the problem is that HOME gets 'unlocked' too late.
<cyphermox> pitti: as well as the FFE bug for NetworkManager, I just filed one for nm-applet for the same kind of update, first to a snapshot so I can get a bit more testing before next week with the release of 0.9.4; nm-applet only really needs a UI freeze exception due to some changes in wireless authentication supported methods
<cyphermox> pitti: bug 953123
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 953123 in network-manager-applet "[UI freeze exception] network-manager-applet (EAP-FAST support)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953123
<seb128> GunnarHj, well, it's pam doing the unlocking?
<seb128> so it should know how to do stuff in order
<seb128> but maybe rules order need to be tweaked or something
<seb128> GunnarHj, is that specific to lightdm? i.e does login into a vt has the same issue? what is parsing the pam env?
<pitti> cyphermox: I saw, thanks
<Saviq> didrocks, now that you're free and all, any word about unity-common for u2d make check? ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: I tried a tweak on Friday evening, seems it didn't work, that's next on my list (just clearing some emails)
<Saviq> didrocks, just so you know, the last FAILs were due to xorg barrier issues
<seb128> didrocks, nothing like monday emails ;-)
<Saviq> didrocks, so maybe it did, indeed, work?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it's always a pleasure :)
<didrocks> Saviq: ah!
<Saviq> didrocks, I'll wait for the merge queue to clean up and approve the branch
<seb128> time for some exercice, nice weather today, be back in ~1h
<didrocks> Saviq: so maybe it worked, I saw the FAILs and thought it was the same
<didrocks> seb128: see you!
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, agreed, let's get the queue cleared out, then, we can talk :)
<Saviq> didrocks, nope, something weird happened with barriers in new xorg and our tests were affected
<didrocks> interesting, I'm sure it was to puzzle us!
<GunnarHj> seb128: I don't know the answer to those questions. I discovered the issue when trying to write a patch that postpones the call to accountsservice's SetLanguage method til after HOME is unlocked. Checked for existense of ~/.profile at various spots in the lightdm code... I have assumed that PAM tries to do its things, and that it's other code that unlocks HOME after authentication.
<GunnarHj> seb128: So yes, I too believe that it's the order rules that needs to be tweaked.
<kirkland> so a recent precise update dropped the clock/time/date out of my task bar ...  how do I get it back?
<tkamppeter> pitti, still around?
<pitti> tkamppeter: yes
<dobey> kirkland: did indicator-datetime get uninstalled somehow?
<tkamppeter> pitti, have you ever seen that "lpstat" in CUPS does not have any output, with the daemon running?
<pitti> tkamppeter: sure, if you don't have any jobs pending?
<pitti> tkamppeter: or no printers with "lpstat -p"
<tkamppeter> pitti, even lpstat -r does not give any output.
<kirkland> dobey: ah, that was gone.   installed now
<pitti> tkamppeter: not for me either
<pitti> tkamppeter: but I thought that would mostly communicate through the exit code
<tkamppeter> pitti, I am still on #openprinting with this Kyocera user and we find more and more strange things.
<pitti> tkamppeter: hmm; after "stop cups", lpstat -r still exists with 0; that's a bug
<pitti> tkamppeter: I don't have any printers or jobs here, so "lpstat" and "lpstat -p" not printing anything looks right
<tkamppeter> lpstat -r tells whether the daemon is running and only by screen message.
<pitti> but lpstat -r ought to work indeed
<tkamppeter> pitti, this user gets no output at all on two Precise boxes.
<pitti> lpstat -t only prints some 5 empty lines
<tkamppeter> pitti, how many queues do you have?
<pitti> tkamppeter: none
<pitti> hmm
<pitti> actually I ought to have one
<pitti> my wife's computer is running, and should broadcast its queue
<pitti> tkamppeter: I do see the remote printer in s-c-p
<pitti> tkamppeter: but I don't see it in lpstat -p
<tkamppeter> pitti, for me lpstat -t gives info about my queues.
<tkamppeter> pitti, what gives lpstat -r
<pitti> one empty line
<tkamppeter> pitti, you get an empty line for each line of output you should get. For me lpstat works normally.
<pitti> tkamppeter: aah
<pitti> $ lpstat -v
<pitti>  
<pitti> $
<pitti> $ LANG= lpstat -v
<pitti> device for ML-1610: ipp://192.168.2.105:631/printers/ML-1610
<pitti> $
<pitti> tkamppeter: seems to be related to gettext/locales/translations
<pitti> LANG=en_US.UTF-8 works as well
<pitti> but my default de_DE.UTF-8 doesn't
<tkamppeter> pitti, the other user has probably also de_DE.
<tkamppeter> pitti, can you help on solving this?
<Laney> bah, something broke gnome-panel
<Laney> I just get a black regular window now, not even 'docked' to the top of the screen
<pitti> tkamppeter: not right now; if you find (or create) a bug, please subscribe me, and I'll put it in myqueue
<zzecool> the super - W  shortcut picks windows only form the current workspace    , but in compiz settings manager its assigned to pick for all windows.
<zzecool> was this one done on purpose because it looks like a bit obvious to be a bug
<tkamppeter> pitti, OK, thanks.
<zzecool> propper way was to use just "initiate window picker"   not for all
<pitti> tkamppeter: I think I know why -- /usr/share/cups/locale/de/cups_de.po is totally bogus
<pitti> tkamppeter: it translates every string to ""
<pitti> tkamppeter: the other .po files as well apparently
<pitti> tkamppeter: it seems it doesn't use the standard gettext() call, so this needs some more time to debug
<tkamppeter> pitti, so the CUPS package does not build the *.po files correctly?
<pitti> tkamppeter: no, they are just copied; the orig tarball has them broken already
<pitti> tkamppeter: when I do this, it works fine: sudo mv /usr/share/cups/locale/de/cups_de.po{,.orig}
<pitti> so it's an upstream bug
<tkamppeter> pitti, should we ship CUPS without them during the time being until the upstream fix appears?
<pitti> tkamppeter: I think we can make this a little more clever
<pitti> tkamppeter: I have an idea how to fix this, but as I said, I'd appreciate a bug so that I don't forget about it
<pitti> I can't find an existing one quickly
<tkamppeter> pitti, the Chinese one seems to be the only working one.
<tkamppeter> grep msgstr locale/*.po | cut -d ':' -f 2 | sort | uniq
<pitti> tkamppeter: yes, I'll do something clever with msggrep and other tools, and filter out strings with empty msgstr
<pitti> so that we'll keep as many translations as possible
<zyga> hi
<zyga> how can I temporarily disable the hud?
<zyga> until the fix for alt-N tab switch lands my system is almost unsable
<zyga> hud is very slow to show up (taking seconds) and this shows up all the time
<seb128> zyga, ccsm
<zyga> seb128, thanks, trying
<tkamppeter> pitti, http://www.cups.org/str.php?L4043
<pitti> tkamppeter: thanks
<cyphermox> seb128: so far 4.99 seems to work properly; though the actual merge from Debian I have issues with, the debian bzr branch isn't up to date
<mpt> mvo, ev just suggested to me that for each installed package, we can track whether it was installed manually or automatically. If a "partial upgrade" would remove something that was installed automatically, that's fine. If it would remove something that was installed manually, that's a problem and we shouldn't even suggest continuing.
<mpt> Does that seem plausible to you?
<mpt> (where "installed manually" includes "installed as a dependency of something that was installed manually")
<seb128> cyphermox, good news, we still have also ~1 month before hard freeze if there is any issue
<cyphermox> yeah, I'll wait a bit
<cyphermox> working on NM right now, getting that to 0.9.4 to get the bugfixes; then I'll spend some time to look at evo and make sure that's in order too
<tkamppeter> pitti, the translation bug in CUPS is already solved upstream.
<pitti> tkamppeter: ah, nice
<cr3> hi folks, I just upgraded to unity-2d 5.6.0-ubuntu2 and I don't have any panels anymore, just the desktop :(
<cr3> fortunately, I use irssi so that I can attempt to report this problem, but launchpad doesn't work too well with w3m :(
 * cr3 runs apport-cli
<seb128> cr3, you might have a better chance on #ubuntu-unity
<seb128> not sure if didrocks is still around
<seb128> cr3, use 3d ;-)
<cr3> seb128: thanks, I'll hop in there
<didrocks> I am, but on the leave :)
<cr3> seb128: I installed fresh this weekend and unity-2d was installed by default
<didrocks> cr3: do you have latest unity-2d?
<didrocks> apt-cache policy unity-2d
<cr3> didrocks: yes, but that's the problem. I just upgraded from 5.6.0-ubuntu1 to -ubuntu2 and now I have no panels
<cr3> I just painfully reported bug #953263
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 953263 in unity "unity-2d 5.6.0-ubuntu2 has no panels, just the desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953263
<seb128> cr3, dpkg -l | grep unity
<seb128> in pastebin?
<cr3> seb128: crap, how do I pastebin from the commandline?
<didrocks> well, I have the panel here though…
<seb128> didrocks, maybe he dist-upgraded before unity2d was rebuilt
<didrocks> seb128: he told he has the latest one
<seb128> cr3, is unity-2d showing as "ii"
 * cr3 tries w3m https://pastebin.canonical.com
<cr3> seb128: yes
<seb128> cr3, do you have any symbol error in .xsession-errors?
<seb128> cr3, can you scp your .xsession-errors or add it to the bug report?
 * didrocks has some people on the french forum running unity-2d with latest updates and it works. It works here too, so it seems to be local
<cr3> seb128: sure, but I'll have to come back for that. give me a sec
<cr3> didrocks: weird, I have a really fresh install. let me add the .xsession-errors and I'll be back in a few minutes
<didrocks> well, I was just leaving :/
<didrocks> can't go on exercice for the past hour because of every minute ping…
<seb128> didrocks, enjoy your evening
<seb128> didrocks, that's ok, I will deal with it
<didrocks> seb128: thanks a lot, I confirm that on both machines, it starts here with only the official repo :)
<didrocks> seb128: see you tomorrow!
<seb128> see yo
<seb128> u ;-)
<cr3> seb128: xsession-errors file uploaded
<seb128> cr3, it's trying to start unity-3d from this log
<cr3> seb128: ugh, would you like me to attach the output of: dpkg -l '*unity*' | grep '^ii'
<seb128> cr3, yes
<seb128> well, no
<seb128> dpkg -l | grep unity
<seb128> rather
<cr3> I wonder how I can tell whether my hardware is unity-3d compliant
<seb128> try selecting 2d on the login screen?
<dobey> seb128: hrmm, isn't Ubuntu supposed to be the default font?
<seb128> dobey, it is
<dobey> seb128: dconf-editor says Cantarell 11 is the default font.
<seb128> dobey, don't trust dconf-editor it doesn't show overrides
<cr3> seb128: attached output of dpkg -l to bug
<seb128> cr3, "unity" is not installed it seems
<seb128> that explain why 3d is not working
<seb128> have to go for dinner
<seb128> bbiab
<dobey> seb128: oh, right. :-/
<cr3> will try 3d, odd that it wasn't installed by default. I'll check the bios too, rebooting...
<cr3> seb128: when you come back from lunch, installing unity seems to have been a usable workaround for me. I still find it curious why the installer chose 2d by default
<cr3> seb128: I removed the unity-2d packages while I'm at it, I could reinstall them eventually if I ever find the need
<pitti> good night everyone!
<desrt> pitti, night
<desrt> thanks for the big push today :)
<htorque> desrt: hi! seems your indicator-application patch fixed most of bug 930291.thanks! \o/
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 930291 in indicator-application "indicator-application-service leaking memory (~10 MiB/h)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930291
<desrt> htorque, good to hear :)
<mvo> mpt: sorry for the late reply - yes, that does sound plausible
<seb128> cr3, weird indeed, maybe a video driver issue that got resolved
<cr3> seb128: that'd be sweet, thanks for the help!
<seb128> mdeslaur, \ø/
<seb128> ups \o/
<mdeslaur> seb128: see, you owe me another favour :)
<broder> seb128: just remembered about the x-gnome-keywords grep on the lintian lab. looks like i got hits for activity-log-manager-control-center, system-config-printer-gnome, deja-dup, and midori
<broder> nothing else
<seb128> mdeslaur, yeah, you will drink for free for the whole UDS if you keep fixing desktop bugs this way ;-)
<seb128> broder, excellent, thanks!
<broder> np :)
<mdeslaur> seb128: for some reason, gnome-screensaver keeps reeling me in :)
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, you love gnome-screensaver really
<seb128> mdeslaur, can you upstream the patch anyway btw?
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: yes, and flash too apparently :)
<seb128> mdeslaur, it's not like it would cost them lot to have a test for another dm with a sane interface before falling back to their hackish gdmflexiserver
<mdeslaur> seb128: sure
<seb128> it could maybe push them to do things properly over dbus as well :p
<mterry> Does anyone here know much about GTK drawing performance?
<seb128> they suck?
<jalcine> seb128: not the obvious stuff :P
<mterry> seb128, little bit, yeah.  Trying to help unity-greeter be smooth when scrolling around its list.  But sometimes a draw operation will just take 40ms longer than normal...
<seb128> I don't know "much" about it out of njpatel and other who kept saying that gtk was too slow for stuff like the 2d solution at the time oem was using efl and then doing 2d because cairo sucks basically
<mterry> :(
<seb128> you should ask specific questions on #gtk+ irc.gnome.org if you have some, you are more likely to find responses there
<mterry> I guess I'll give it a go
<seb128> mterry, you might want to ask Cimi or MacSlow, they have quite experience with cairo drawing
<mterry> OK
<kenvandine> jbicha, mind if i update gnome-contacts to 3.3.91?
<jbicha> kenvandine: go ahead, I mentioned this morning that the call button in Contacts doesn't work for me
<kenvandine> jbicha,
<kenvandine> jbicha, ok
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, ffs, can we please stop breaking keybindings?
<chrisccoulson> my alt keybindings don't work properly in vim now :(
<chrisccoulson> fantastic. it works without the HUD. but now i can't use the alt+tab switcher :(
<mterry> kenvandine, heyo.  You got some time in the next few days to review some unity-greeter code branches, now that there's a new little Ancell in the world?
<kenvandine> mterry, sure, i can try
<kenvandine> not terribly familiar, but happy to do it :)
<mterry> kenvandine, alright, not ready yet, but I will point you to them.  Yar, just likely needs a "this is stupid" or "this is not stupid" review
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> jbicha, is there a packaging branch for gnome-contacts that is more current than ~ubuntu-desktop?
<jbicha> kenvandine: on my laptop ;) some devs didn't like me using ~ubuntu-desktop branches for universe stuff
<kenvandine> did you see the pitti's comments on the MIR
<jbicha> kenvandine: yes, you don't need Contacts, do you?
<kenvandine> empathy sort of does
<kenvandine> it is supposed to prompt you to install it if you try to edit a contact
<kenvandine> they removed a bunch of the functionality in the contact list
<kenvandine> which does work
<jbicha> well Contacts is kinda broken here, I can't switch to my Google address book & the call & chat buttons are greyed out for some reason
<kenvandine> if you right click on a contact and choose Information, you get prompted to install
<kenvandine> my chat buttons are working
<kenvandine> but i am on .91
<jbicha> so am I
<kenvandine> do you have empathy-call?
<jbicha> kenvandine: yes, & I've been thinking Contacts should recommend empathy-call
<jbicha> does e-call need any setup?
<kenvandine> ok, call button works for me
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> if it is installed it will be the preferred handler for calls
<jbicha> maybe I need to rebuild empathy against the clutter I'm using...
<kenvandine> that should matter, at least for that stage
<kenvandine> telepathy-mission-control-5 handles figuring out what handlers are available
<desrt> seb128, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=668522
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 668522 in gio "Trying to register gtype 'GMountMountFlags' as enum when in fact it is of type 'GFlags'" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<jbicha> ooh, this is an interesting bug... gedit should show as Text Editor, but it instead shows as gedit if the Desktop Actions are in the .desktop
<jbicha> any ideas on where to report that?
<seb128> jbicha, I guess that's because the groups are in the middle of the desktop?
<seb128> jbicha, does moving the group at the end of the desktop fixes it?
<seb128> desrt, thanks!
<jbicha> seb128: yes, that fixes it, also it looks like we didn't actually drop the quicklist patch so the Actions are in the .desktop twice but it's the middle one that's broken
<seb128> jbicha, right, I will fix it tomorrow upstream and in Ubuntu
<jbicha> seb128: thanks, good catch on recognizing the problem, I don't think I would have thought of that
<seb128> jbicha, I was unsure if that would work when I updated but I was not sure how to test
<seb128> so I figured I would check later
<seb128> well I didn't want to restart my session to make sure that the dash would get the new value
<jbicha> yeah it was hard to test before Unity got support
<jbicha> update-desktop-database actually worked for the dash, but launcher items have to be removed & readded
<BigWhale> jono, I have a suggestion for another achievement. Mailing List Troll ... :|
<jono> BigWhale, not sure that would be a good one :-)
<BigWhale> jono, no, but it should come with a remote controlled boxing glove so that the person who unlocks it gets punched few times ...
<jono> lol
<BigWhale> I better go write some more code ...
<kklimonda> well, I'm pretty sure someone had proposed a "slap over tcp/ip" extension at some point ;)
<BigWhale> It probably already has its own RFC
<desrt> seb128, about to disconnect for the day.  anything else?
<seb128> desrt, no
<seb128> desrt, enjoy your evening!:
<desrt> i have one question for you before i leave
<seb128> sure
<desrt> why am i stopping work first? :)
<desrt> g'night :)
<seb128> desrt, because you had a more productive day than me I guess ;-)
<seb128> 'night
<chrisccoulson> lol @ http://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/qtinl/do_you_run_the_leechblock_addon_if_so_you_should/
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur needs to do that!
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: hey, I don't spend my time on reddit anymore now that everyone loves unity :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> i can't tell whether you're being serious or not ;)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: hehe, your choice :)
<jbicha> mdeslaur: I think we have to wait unti 12.04 is out before everyone loves unity
<mdeslaur> the ranting has gone way down, people are liking 12.04 from what I can tell
<chrisccoulson> the ranting has gone down because everyone moved to mint, didn't they?
<mdeslaur> hehe
<jbicha> when do we get to start ranting about Mint?
<TheMuso> Whenever. I remember a few of us looking at a Mint git repo in Budapest as they had forked something from GNOME upstream, but they didn't keep any git history. :S
<broder> we can just rant about how they obsess over completely irrelevant and unrepresentative statistics, right?
<TheMuso> heh
<BigWhale> if I install compiz-dev package, I should get compiz.h too, right?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-03-13
<BigWhale> God Noring.
<BigWhale> ...
<BigWhale> Good Morning.
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> pitti: Good morning.
<RAOF> Bah.  I don't really want to change the libxfixes soname.
<RAOF> pitti: Ho!
<pitti> hey RAOF, how are you?
<pitti> my server rebooted apparently, I might have lost a few messages
<RAOF> Trying to figure out how to not trigger a libxfixes transition :)
<RAOF> But I need to rejig the layout of a user-visible structure.  Because it's wrong.
<broder> RAOF: btw, i *think* i figured out that my lightdm problems were due to a combination of racing with /etc/init/hostname.conf and not having an /etc/hostname file. i don't know exactly what happened, but i added a dummy hostname file and everything was fine
<RAOF> broder: Cool.
<RAOF> pitti: Would it be ok to break the xfixes ABI, not bump soname, and just declare a breaks: on unity?  It's the only client of that ABI.
<pitti> RAOF: but when that's going upstream, they most certainly want to bump the soname?
<pitti> RAOF: i. e. what do you win by not bumping it?
<RAOF> The patches themselves don't break ABI.
<RAOF> Or, at least, the *final* patches don't break ABI.
<RAOF> The current state is that it's broken, and fixing it requires breaking abi, but it's breaking a (currently) Ubuntu-only ABI.
<pitti> RAOF: ah; that sounds alright to me then; but please, if you upload it, upload unity along, to avoid breaking the archive
 * RAOF shall coordinate with didrocks.
<pitti> ... precise-proposed!
<RAOF> I can do that?
<RAOF> If so, hells yes!
<pitti> not yet
<pitti> bug 930217 is standing between us and always working archives
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 930217 in launchpad "Make proposed pocket useful for staging uploads" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930217
<RAOF> Bah.  You tempter, you.
<broder> RAOF: want a patch that fixes that bug? all you have to do is write test cases!
<broder> (to be clear, the patch itself is dead simple)
<RAOF> Ah.
<RAOF> How about the test cases?  Simple?
<broder> unknown
<broder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/881517/ is the patch, though
<broder> doesn't solve the whole bug - it won't cause -proposed uploads to get auto-accepted
<broder> but it will prevent them from getting immediately rejected
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> didrocks: Good morning!  Can I coordinate a unity upload with you today (after dinner)?
<didrocks> RAOF: sure! what about?
<RAOF> I need to break libxfixes3 abi, and unity is the only user of that abi, so rather than introduce an Ubuntu-specific soname and do a transition on the 90-odd rdepends I'd like to just rebuild unity.
<didrocks> RAOF: easy! yeah, let's do that after your dinner :)
<RAOF> Awesome.
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<pitti> meh, something changed the Alt key bindings again
<pitti> my alt+left/right bindings are broken again in weechat
<pitti> and alt+k doesn't work either any more to define a new one
<didrocks> pitti: we had so much issues with alt that's not surprising (5 patches as I mentionned). I didn't notice those though
<didrocks> I'm trying to be a full day in -2d now, do you want me to login in -3d to test?
<didrocks> pitti: I can just tell that alt + Num worked and alt + a as well (that's what I use all the time in weechat)
<pitti> yes, those do
<pitti> and indeed alt+right still seems to work
<pitti> but nto my alt+left/alt+up bindings
<pitti> and /key (meta-k) (press key combo for binding) doesn't work either any more
<jibel> didrocks, morning
<didrocks> hey jibel
<jibel> didrocks, with latest unity update, shortcut keys doesn't work if there is not a window already open on the workspace
<didrocks> pitti: care about opening bug for those?
<jibel> didrocks, is there an existing bug report ?
<pitti> didrocks: can do, yes
<didrocks> jibel: urgh, like workspace switcher?
<didrocks> or you mean the nautilus desktop shortcuts?
<jibel> didrocks, switcher, super key, custom shortcut, ...
<jibel> nautilus desktop as well
<didrocks> jibel: nautilus desktop never worked
<didrocks> I'm surprised about the other, I didn't get that at all
<didrocks> ok, I think I can't today be the full day in -2d, logging out, logging back in 3d
<jibel> didrocks, for example right after login, no window open, CTRL+ALT+arrow doesn't work
<jibel> bah, gone
<didrocks> jibel: I definitively can switch ws after a login without any application opened here
<didrocks> pitti: alt + right works here, not alt + left, confirmed?
<jibel> didrocks, for example right after login, no window open, CTRL+ALT+arrow doesn't work
<didrocks> jibel: it does work here, I just tried that :/
<jibel> didrocks, if I open a terminal for example, it works
<didrocks> and it's part of the tests that people did
 * didrocks boot a second machine
 * jibel tries on another system
<didrocks> jibel: works on my netbook too
<didrocks> RAOF: you really made a high score bug-wise btw with breaking the launcher reveal behavior :p
<pitti> didrocks: right, and alt+up doesn't work either
<didrocks> pitti: the weird part is that xev seems to get the event
<jibel> didrocks, I'm not alone :) bug 953089
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 953089 in unity "Lots of regressions after update to Unity 5.6 like not working super key or alt key functionality" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953089
<didrocks> pitti: with the modifier
<pitti> didrocks: but in g-terminal, when I press alt+right, I get a "C"
<pitti> I get nothing at all when I press alt+left/up
<pitti> I thought previously this would print some garbage
<didrocks> jibel: you mean that you don't have -2d starting as well?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, you're right
<pitti> argh
<jibel> didrocks, I didn't try 2d,broken shortcuts is my immediate problem
<pitti> now I pressed F10 and Alt+F10; they don't do what they are supposed to do, but now they messed up unity completely
<pitti> brb, have to restart
<didrocks> jibel: your HUD is assigned to alt by any chance?
<jibel> didrocks, it is, shouldn't it ? but all keybindings are broken, including <Super>
<jibel> unless I open a window
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, I was wondering if it can be linked to alt grabbing something
<didrocks> do you reproduce on your second machine?
<didrocks> I think a lot of people would have yielled before (and it would have been shown in the testing result) if it was widespread
<jibel> didrocks, I disabled alt for the hud, and the only shortcut that works is a custom one to open a terminal
 * jibel still waiting for his netbook to finish upgrade
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i disabled the hud shrortcut because it breaks my alt shortcuts in vim, and now alt+tab doesn't work :(
<didrocks> pitti: there is maybe a potential fix for alt + arrows
<didrocks> pitti: basically a workaround in unity which has a good fix now in compiz
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: tapping alt should work now as expected, you can bring back the HUD
<pitti> didrocks: ah, good to hear!
<tjaalton> hmm, if the "wall sliding duration" is 0, moving windows around gets weird
<jibel> didrocks, another interesting effect. I've a keybinding set to CTRL+Fn to switch to workspace n
<jibel> didrocks, if firefox has focus and I press CTRL+F4 to switch to ws4, it switches to ws4 but also closes the active firefox tab
<didrocks> jibel: I pinged you on the upstream channel, you really should discuss it there :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i tried it yesterday, it still breaks my bindings in vim, even with the latest version :(
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hum, what exacty is broken? alt + some keys relveal the HUD?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i map alt+arrow to move tabs in vim, and they just do nothing with the hud enabled
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: see above ^
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: same issue than pitti
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok :)
<didrocks> I'm building a fix for it, hopefully
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: you use alt bindings in vim? that sounds evil
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i just use alt+l/r to switch between tabs
<chrisccoulson> and it's always worked fine until the hud stuff landed in unity ;)
<didrocks> pitti: btw, reminder day!
<pitti> oh right! thanks
<chrisccoulson> so i disabled that but then alt+tab stopped working when the hud is disabled
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: don't speak about alt to me ever ever again :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<pitti> will unity stop 0wning more and more keys for itself? :-)
 * rickspencer3 decides to change the topic
<rickspencer3> hey pitti, quick Python(y) question ...
<rickspencer3> how, generally, would I go about using Python to download a file on chinstrap?
<rickspencer3> (given that it's behind SSO?)
<pitti> rickspencer3: ah, through http, not through ssh
<pitti> rickspencer3: that's a good question; I tried that a while ago in apport, and it was insurmountable for me as well
<rickspencer3> insurmountable for pitti? that doesn't sound promising :(
<pitti> well, let's say I gave up after half an hour
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> I was wondering if this SSO client package might help?
<pitti> I suppose it actually needs to use python-ubuntu-sso-client
<pitti> but that's not something I wanted apport to depend on
<rickspencer3> fair enough
<pitti> I didn't find a good way with just urllib and cookies
<rickspencer3> yeah
<pitti> and we got a proper launchpadlib API for this, so I didn't need it any more
<rickspencer3> you'd probably have to open a webkit window, let the sure sign in through SSO, store the credentials, and then send them through an http request
<rickspencer3> well, i want to automatically download some bdmurray's json reports
<pitti> rickspencer3: so far I didn't have to use secret files
<pitti> rickspencer3: hm, is there any reason to keep them secret?
<rickspencer3> I may just ask him to put them somewhere not secret
<rickspencer3> pitti, right, not that I know of
<pitti> rickspencer3: it would be much easier to mirror them to people or macquarie or so, and just use plain http
<rickspencer3> I just assumed it was more convenient for him to plop them on his chinstrap account
<rickspencer3> so, I thought if I could write a line of code or two, I wouldn't have to bother him
<pitti> they should run just as well on lillypilly, and if not, we can set up rsyncing
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> I'm basically in the process of slowly rewriting bughugger to only use his json reports
<rickspencer3> so, if the reports were accessible, my tool would be generally useful to the community, I think
<rickspencer3> using launchpad lib was just too much code to maintain, and the perf made the tool unusable
<rickspencer3> didrocks, btw, I'm dist-upgrading right now
<rickspencer3> I promise I won't complain about key bindings :)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: it's kind of desperating, 5 patches for alt, blocking for 2 weeks and you log in the morning and pouf
<didrocks> pitti: the patch didn't work :/
 * didrocks grumbles
<pitti> :(
<seb128> hey
<rickspencer3> didrocks, oh, this is the thing to make the hud not come up so much?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, hey, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: two bugs behind you!
<pitti> and just uploaded one fix
<seb128> pitti, ok, time for me to find stuff to fix :p
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yeah, it's "working", but seems there is another regressions (but before coming to this state, 5 patches between unity and compiz had to been tested, failed, restested, failed…)
<pitti> seb128: I should make you stop for a while and fix the libical FTBFS :)
<seb128> pitti, it's Debian!
<pitti> seb128: actually, I think it was you who requested the sync, so it falls to you anyway
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> grumpf, armel
<pitti> fails in the test suite
<pitti> and that's non-graphical, so porter box should work fine
<seb128> pitti, I will have a look
<seb128> right
<pitti> merci
<seb128> can you open a bug? :p
 * seb128 hides
<pitti> if you wait long enough, doko will do it for you :)
<pitti> (open the bug, I mean, and complain bitterly)
<didrocks> ah, on a clean session, it's better
 * didrocks is really puzzled with all this unitcompizeries
<seb128> didrocks, what was broken?
<didrocks> seb128: alt + arrows on, for instance, weechat
<seb128> what is alt-arrows supposed to do?
<didrocks> switching between channels
<didrocks> I personnaly use alt + number or alt + a, but pitti is using alt + arrows
<seb128> ok, no a compiz keybinding then (i.e not in the wm actions)
<didrocks> and chrisccoulson is doing some bad stuff in vim with it
<seb128> the only place where I use alt-left is firefox and it works here
<didrocks> yeah it's only happening in terminal apps
<didrocks> xev is fine, giving back the value
<pitti> that's broken for me as well in firefox
<didrocks> pitti: really? it works here :/
<seb128> wfm in firefox
 * didrocks doesn't want to know, doesn't want to understand, it's 10am and I'm already more than tired with all the pings
 * rickspencer3 restarts to get shiny new unity
<jibel> didrocks, for firefox bug 953783
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 953783 in firefox "Alt+arrows keyboard shortcuts don't invoke Back and Forward navigation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953783
<didrocks> "It started to work again after some minutes. Perhaps it's related to a crash that has happened somewhere in the HUD department"
<didrocks> wth?
<rickspencer3> hey capitain didrocks
<didrocks> hey hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> it looks like my alt-tab bug is fixed!
<didrocks> first good news of the day! :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, hmm, the update is working well for me so far
<rickspencer3> didrocks, are there issues that I'm supposed to be having?
<didrocks> phew
<didrocks> rickspencer3: if you use alt + right/left
<seb128> works fine for me as well
<didrocks> but not 100% of the time
<didrocks> and another issue which has been reported only on 2 machines
<rickspencer3> didrocks, oh, my keybindings for workspace switching is still shift-windows-left/right
<didrocks> rickspencer3: did you redefine them by hand at some point?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, no
<rickspencer3> but I presume they just didn't get reset at some point
<didrocks> rickspencer3: migrating default really doesn't work well on compiz, you should unity --reset
<didrocks> yeah
<rickspencer3> didrocks, do you want me to try unity --reset?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I'll do it if you want, but, I don't much care, tbh
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yes please, better you are on the standard :)
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> doing it
<rickspencer3> didrocks, the keybinds are now changed
<rickspencer3> and seem to work fine
<didrocks> great :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, the reveal of the autohide is now back to defaults, and seems to work WAAAY better
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I dunno, this seems like it was a good update for me
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yeah, I tweaked the upstream value but shhhhhh :)
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, did they update how alt-tab looks?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: sweet! you shouldn't get false HUD reveal as well, I hope it will work well for everyone seeing the number of trials/errors it took
<didrocks> rickspencer3: no, it's not ready yet
<rickspencer3> ok
 * didrocks would rather than they focus on the priority bug list though
<didrocks> that*
<rickspencer3> indeed
<seb128> didrocks, I use alt a lot for "go to ws<n>", no hud false positive for a while here
<rickspencer3> please let's not update the alt-tab imagary
<didrocks> seb128: \o/
<seb128> ;-)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, seb128 the hud reveal seems to be working perfectly for me as well
<pitti> indeed it helped a lot -- haven't seen the HUD since I rebooted yet
<didrocks> pitti: haven't seen the HUD, like, you didn't want to see it, right? :-)
<seb128> I triggerred it a few time by error but it's my fault
<rickspencer3> didrocks, great job! you really rocked this update ... thanks for making it land so smoothly, though I know it wasn't a smooth road for you to get it here ;)
<pitti> didrocks: right; it does work fine if I just press and release alt
<seb128> I tend to put my finger on alt to switch workspaces and sometime sombody talks to me on IRC so I relax alt to reply :p
<didrocks> rickspencer3: was quite bumpy indeed! But thanks :-)
<didrocks> pitti: nice, one of the big blocker part of the past
<didrocks> pitti: so, I tried to restart quite a few time, I think that alt + arrows is now fixed
 * didrocks wants on RAOF as he wanted to rebreak ABI and so get an unity rebuild, let's slip that in
 * pitti hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs pitti back
<didrocks> seb128: all that in less than 250ms? :)
<seb128> didrocks, it's like my finger is over the key standing and sometime I relax a bit and hit the key by error :p
<seb128> didrocks, like if you let you foot over one of the car pedals :p
<didrocks> seb128: isn't that forbidden when you take your driver lessons? :p
<seb128> it is!
<seb128> nobody gave me keyboard navigation lessons though, maybe that's the issue ;-)
<didrocks> you need to take again the computer driving exam!
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> urg, pitti went on a bugs unassignment rampage ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I did some cleanup, yes; we have far too many assigned to the team and can't keep up
<rickspencer3> hey didrocks the update went so well on my netbook, I'm doing my workstation now ;)
<seb128> pitti, some of those are things that should be fixed for the lts, I'm not sure how to keep track of those out of team assignment though
<pitti> seb128: well, feel free to assign them back; I dropped those which seemed unimportant, unrealistic, or only applied to maverick or natty
<seb128> I guess milestoning with importance > high and hoping they don't get postponed because nobody looked at them
<rickspencer3> oh rats, I have KDE stuff on this 'puter :/
<didrocks> rickspencer3: excellent, but you are using one monitor isn't it? (IIRC, your netbook doesn't support dual monitor or with a really bad resolution)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, right, my workstation has 2 though
<seb128> pitti, I was thinking about bug #884003 for example
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 884003 in vino "The remote connection indicator is broken" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884003
<pitti> seb128: there's also the rls-p-tracking tag; but as I said, feel free to assign some bugs back
<pitti> seb128: ah, fine for me
<didrocks> rickspencer3: can you notice the compiz perf boost on it? it was quite clear on my slow laptop and netbook
<pitti> but we actually need to assign it to someone, otherwise they just bitrot
<rickspencer3> didrocks, multi-mon has been working really well for me since alpha1, I'll let you know how it goes
<seb128> pitti, ok, doing that, I will try to give it to dx though :p
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> de rien
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I think I noticed a perf boost around a1 on my netbook
<rickspencer3> I didn't notice one today, but I haven't used it that much yet
<didrocks> ok, not particularly with that update? (compiz reduced by 51% it's CPU usage)
<rickspencer3> tbh, it wasn't *that* slow
<didrocks> its*
<rickspencer3> didrocks, well, I'm expecting to notice it more in battery life, tbh
<rickspencer3> which is actually more important to me
<didrocks> right ;)  but I notice quite clearly smooth animation now on my laptop, which wasn't at all the case before (sometimes, get 4 frames for switching ws, so was seeing some "freezes" and such)
<pitti> [ 3965.741882] hud-service[2180]: segfault at 0 ip 000000000040a640 sp 00007fffc648ca38 error 4 in hud-service[400000+11000]
<pitti> hmm
<pitti> I'll report it in a bit
<seb128> pitti, was that the new version?
<pitti> from this morning, yes
<seb128> pitti, desrt's refactoring with gmenu support landed yesterday, I'm sure he will be happy to get bugs :p
<seb128> iz desrt's bog!
<rickspencer3> seb128, I guess it's too early in Cananda to troll desrt
<seb128> rickspencer3, yeah, probably ;-)
<seb128> rickspencer3, but I'm sure he will read feedback when he starts working :p
<seb128> rickspencer3, in fact I was half joking, he said yesterday he was interested to have it landing to get extra feedback and fix the remaining issues
<seb128> pitti, desrt: could be bug #953579 which seems a frequent one
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 953579 in indicator-appmenu "hud-service crashed with SIGSEGV in hud_string_list_get_tail()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953579
<pitti> sent to LP now, will see
<tkamppeter> pitti, what did you commit for bug 953321? Did you backport the fix from upstream?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 953321 in cups "lpq and lpstat output empty lines only" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953321
<pitti> tkamppeter: yes, it works fine
<pitti> tkamppeter: do you have anything else for cups? if not, I'd do an upload now to fix the RC bug in Debian
<tkamppeter> pitti, do the upload, I am waiting for a patch for the broken IPP from Mike Sweet but did not get it yet. Should be no problem if we upload again tomorrow for the IPP stuff.
<chrisccoulson> sigh
<chrisccoulson> i can't think of a more unproductive use of my time than refreshing a monster sized CSS patch, again :(
<pitti> chrisccoulson: what do you patch?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - the monochrome icons in thunderbird
<didrocks> RAOF: around for breaking an ABI?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: and I guess it's not an option to drop them until they get accepted upstream?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-trunk.head/view/head:/debian/patches/theme-refresh-messenger-toolbar-icons.patch, and that's one of 3 ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, hopefully they will land upstream soon
<chrisccoulson> a lot of the theme changes already did land
<pitti> that looks pretty ridiculous
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, it is quite ridiculous
<chrisccoulson> and some people think that they're going to be doing this for firefox too ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: is that request coming from design team?
<pitti> it's the kind of change that we usually reject in the sponsoring process
<pitti> and say "go upstream first"
<seb128> didn't we work with andreas for the tb theme thing?
<seb128> how come that didn't go upstream?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, most of it has landed upstream now, it's just the icon changes are still in the review process
<chrisccoulson> i should ping andreasn about that really :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, would our tb look different from the rest of the desktop without that patch?
<seb128> I sort of like the monochrome icons :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it just wouldn't have the monochrome icons
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i like those too ;)
<pitti> still, couldn't we just wait until they get changed upstream, instead of spending hours each time to update that patch?
<seb128> or do it once at the end of the cycle
<pitti> well, for tbird/ffox there is no real "end" of the cycle
<seb128> pitti, well, why upstream would care about our branding? it seems like the sort of things it's hard to block on upstream for
<pitti> seb128: chrisccoulson said it's almost accepted
<pitti> seb128: and if it's not, it's all the more reason not to patch it
<seb128> right, but it has probably been taking time because it's not a priority for them
<pitti> I mean, 7000 lines of patch, to be re-done from scratch every month?
<seb128> pitti, I disagree with the "let our OS looks like crap because we don't want to distro patch for branding and upstream doesn't care about our branding"
<seb128> but yeah, for sure it's an issue
<pitti> well, 'like crap' is certainly an overstatement
<seb128> in fact having tb looking decently integrated to Ubuntu was one of the condition to take it by default in oneiric
<pitti> but if that stays a distro patch, then we need a less intrusive form than http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-trunk.head/view/head:/debian/patches/theme-refresh-messenger-toolbar-icons.patch times three
<seb128> but yeah, somewhat the price to pay to not use an application in our default toolkit
<seb128> pitti, right, agreed on that
<pitti> seb128: nice syncs
<seb128> pitti, mbiel is launched on GNOME 3.4 it seems ;-)
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: heya
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: where do I find the npapi-sdk pkg-config package these days?
<RAOF> didrocks: Around now.
<chrisccoulson> Sweetshark, it's in firefox-dev
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pitti> hey tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have the following problem: We use Ghostscript for pdftops (PostScript printers) in Precise. Ghostscript's PostScript output prints perfectly on HP and displays perfectly with Ghostscript, but it crashes Kyocera and Brother printers. Oneiric used Poppler with inferior color management. What should we do?
<pitti> hm, no off-hand idea
<pitti> it seems we switched between gs and poppler several times already
<tkamppeter> pitti, yes, afdter FF when there are relatively many people testing, the current method disqualifies and I switch to the other method.
<tkamppeter> pitti, perhaps I have to put a by-manufacture or by-PPD-keyword switch into the filter to keep as many printers as possible well color-managed but also as many printers as possible at least working.
<pitti> tkamppeter: I thought back then we switched from gs to poppler because gs gave too many problems
<pitti> tkamppeter: and you can't work around that by telling gs to emit PS level 1 or 2 only?
<tkamppeter> pitti, also a way to try. I will work out an appropriate recipe for the Kyocera and Brother users now to try.
 * ritz wondering, why are our patches so ubuntu specific , wrt global menus ( liberal use of ubuntu_ in variable naming ) 
<tkamppeter> pitti, new recipes for all the ideas from you and the GS devs are out in bug 951627 and bug 950713.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 951627 in cups "all Kyocera network printers stopped working with cups 1.5.2" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/951627
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 950713 in cups "Brother printer fails to print anything but a blank page" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950713
<chrisccoulson> nice, just freed 28GB by emptying my trash
<seb128> chrisccoulson, waouh, you use nautilus a lot! ;-)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: FYI, you don't have to download all the pr0n locally, you can just watch it inside your firefox window
<chrisccoulson> lol ;)
<didrocks> pitti: seems that unity-3d merged some multimonitor changed without the feature freeze excpection approved. There was no bug linked to it, but it seems that bug #950136 is the one
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 950136 in unity-2d "multimonitor, launcher: Provide an option to display either a single launcher or a launcher on each display in a multi-monitor environment" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950136
<didrocks> pitti: it seems that there is some g-c-c changes as well, it would have been nice if design involved platform a little bit more with it
<pitti> re
<pitti> tkamppeter: ah, thanks
<pitti> didrocks: hm, I vaguely remember reading an UIFE about this before, but perhaps it was very similar
<pitti> didrocks: or it was by mail
<pitti> it seems ok to me
<didrocks> pitti: ok, can you acked on the bug? The g-c-c changes are still not completly defined
<didrocks> (and of course, -3d and -2d will again use different keys…)
<pitti> erk, why?
<didrocks> so a lot of fun
<pitti> gsettings vs. gconf?
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> and despite asking them beforehand, there is no way they use gconf…
<didrocks> so all the fun about concialiting the keys as I did for the other changes, listing them to not segfault if 2d is not installed…
<didrocks> also not sure how we can set the primary monitor and detect the nvidia case
<pitti> acked
<seb128> pitti, did you have any chance to test the user dialog stuff on amd64?
<pitti> I didn't yet, sorry
<pitti> I'm swamped in mail backlog, it's a crazy time
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I noticed you were busy on bugs ;-)
<pitti> I'm down from 50 to 30 in my ubuntu folder
<seb128> pitti, you just made me less busy, I had that gucharmap on my list for today ;-)
<pitti> bug 952612? feel free to grab if you want
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 952612 in gucharmap "Package @GCONFPKGS@ was not found in the pkg-config search path." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/952612
<seb128> pitti, no, that's fine, you grabbed it, it's yours :p
<pitti> I wanted to take the opportunity to merge with Debain
<pitti> and sync
<seb128> I just read titles daily and "flag" stuff that seem like they need to be fixed
<seb128> pitti, it's all yours ;-)
<pitti> ok
<seb128> I'm not running out of bugs don't worry
<seb128> though I'm busy valgrinding around today
<pitti> I'm close to a fix for bug 868400, just waiting on Bastian's second review
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 868400 in gnome-settings-daemon "Synaptics touchpad stops working - two syndaemon instances running" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868400
<cyphermox> pitti: desktop team PPA reasonable for the testing of the NM updates?
<pitti> cyphermox: yes, it is; it's the staging area for stuff that's meant to go into precise
<cyphermox> if we're still using it for that yea
<cyphermox> alright :)
<cyphermox> well, I'll upload shortly
<desrt> seb128, sigh.  really stupid issue.
<desrt> i don't understand why i didn't see it already.
<seb128> desrt, hey
<seb128> desrt, you got quite some segfault, I assigned at least 3 to you
<seb128> desrt, do you get bug emails nowadays or should I mention them there? ;-)
<seb128> desrt, hey btw, good morning :p
<desrt> i get them
<desrt> good morning :)
<desrt> i already know what one of the issues is before looking at the code :p
<seb128> desrt, btw archive testing is good, showed some issues in a night ;-)
<desrt> okay.  first issue fixed.
<desrt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/+bug/953620 is more interesting
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 953620 in indicator-appmenu "hud-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_equal()" [Medium,New]
<desrt> looks like some bad interaction with bamf
<Trevinho> desrt: always about bamf there's this problem: https://launchpad.net/bugs/926208
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 926208 in bamf "bamfdaemon crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message()" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> It seems like that when an object is removed from bus too quickly, then we get that problem
<Trevinho> looking at the glib sources, the crashing function is basically an idle that is never removed when it should (i.e. when the vtable is removed), but that has an assert that causes the crash
<desrt> sorry.  xchat suddenly crashed
<Trevinho> desrt: did you read my lines?
<desrt> i'll add a guard to ensure that this function is not giving NULL
<desrt> that should fix it
<desrt> Trevinho, just about the 'object removed too quickly' situation
<Trevinho> ok
<seb128> desrt, can you bzr push your first fix so I can look at it? ;-)
<desrt> so it's possible that bamf_view_get_name() for a window could return NULL if the window is currently disappearing from the bus?
<Trevinho> desrt: it shouldn't....
<desrt> but it does?
<Trevinho> at least, the name is generally saved on initialization
<Trevinho> let me check
<desrt> what if the window exists only very briefly?  could there be a race?
<Trevinho> desrt: well, that's possible...
<desrt> okay.  i'd better protect my code, then
<Trevinho> as the name is saved only the first time that is used, so if in the mean time the bus is already down, the value is null
<desrt> ya.  that's what i figured
 * desrt is not a huge fan of how bamf works like that
<Trevinho> desrt: there are some values that are saved on initialization, but not the name apparentyl
<desrt> okay.  then i'm convinced that that explains this bug
<desrt> seb128, pushing 2 fixes
<seb128> desrt, \o/
<seb128> desrt, btw Trevinho had what he thinks is a glib bug for you :p
<desrt> he's probably right :)
<seb128> Trevinho, you should repeat the line desrt didn't read when his xchat closed ;-)
<Trevinho> 14:36:35 <Trevinho> It seems like that when an object is removed from bus too quickly, then we get that problem
<Trevinho> 14:36:48 <Trevinho> looking at the glib sources, the crashing function is basically an idle that is never removed when it should (i.e. when the vtable is removed), but that has an assert that causes the crash
<Trevinho> bug is https://launchpad.net/bugs/926208
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 926208 in bamf "bamfdaemon crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message()" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> desrt: we could also figure to fix it on bamf, adding an idle there, but I wonder why you don't avoid your idle to run if the vtable has been shut down
<Trevinho> anyway call_in_idle_cb seems to cause other issues too
<Trevinho> I mean, in other packages there are crashes caused by that call_in_idle_cb
<desrt> Trevinho, please file this in bugzilla.gnome.org
<desrt> by a quick look at the code, i more or less agree
<Trevinho> sure
<desrt> the idle dispatch can be queued on the main context while the code that is unregistering the object is running
<Trevinho> yes, that's what I figured...
<desrt> it's actually a tricky bug
<desrt> because normally the worker thread checks for the existence of the object (so that it knows which main context to dispatch to)
<Trevinho> desrt: I'm using gdbus-codegen on bamf side, so I've not so much low-level control...
<desrt> so it's the one that sends the "no such object!" error
<desrt> in this case, though, it saw that there was an object and did the dispatch
<desrt> but no object will be there to receive it
<Trevinho> mh, races!
<desrt> this is like the exact opposite of a bug that mikkel and i were talking about with davidz for a long long time
<desrt> ie: what should be done about messages that arrive while we're *registering* objects in the main context :)
<desrt> which is actually a far far more common case
<desrt> ie: service activation
<desrt> i wonder if this is the same bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/+bug/953562   :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 953562 in indicator-appmenu "hud-service crashed with SIGSEGV in menuproxy_build_cb()" [High,Confirmed]
<desrt> looks more like a dbusmenu bug, actually
<seb128> desrt, you are welcome to fix bugs in there as well :p
<desrt> i'll propose a fix, i guess
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> oh.  interesting.
<desrt> there is already some code here that attempts to deal with that
<desrt> i wonder why it is not working
<desrt> btw: what's with all this 0xaaaaaaaa business i see everywhere?  do you have some debug options in the memory allocator during the unstable cycle?
<desrt> it's making my life a lot easier :)
<pitti> desrt: I indeed see this in quite a few stack traces
<seb128> desrt, no idea but I noticed as well
<pitti> I suspect g_free() or similar does this
<pitti> to make it more obvious when you try to access freed memory
 * desrt likes it :D
<pitti> too bad that R, G, and H aren't hex digits as well :)
<desrt> RAGHH!
 * desrt raises an eyebrow
<pitti> 0xDEADFAFF
<desrt> r would be good: 0x1FREED11
<Sweetshark> 0xCAFEBABE is still a nifty one
<pitti> hah, good one
<Trevinho> desrt: here you are https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=671988
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 671988 in gio "Quickly registering / unregistering objects on bus causes crash" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<hallyn> since yesterday's update, unity-3d doesn't give me an indicator panel.
<Trevinho> hallyn: no indicators at all? :o
<desrt> seb128, the strip() bug is extremely annoying
<seb128> desrt, why?
<seb128> hallyn, can you pastebin a dpkg -l | grep unity
<desrt> seb128, it's really a rather core feature of how the search algorithm works (and i disagree with the algorithm that is being used)
<desrt> seb128, we can deal with some of the fallout by stripping yes... but there's a bigger issue here
<desrt> i need to talk to ted about that
<seb128> desrt, ok, I'm not sure to understand why any algo would drop things that match
<desrt> seb128, it doesn't drop them.  they get lost in the noise
<seb128> desrt, like "zoom " should obviously match results which have "zoom" in them?
<hallyn> Trevinho: well actually also no panel.  can't even start a term with ctrl-alt-t
<hallyn> one sec
<seb128> desrt, well a full word matching should be a high score?
<desrt> the algorithm works like so: it splits the incoming string into tokens and matches each token against the available items in the menu, marking distance for each token
<hallyn> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/881858/
<desrt> teach token is counted equivalently
<desrt> so when you search "file " you have tokens "file" and ""
<desrt> "file" matches things... good
<desrt> but "" doesn't match anything
<desrt> which introduces a lot of noise
<seb128> well a full matching should be scored enough to keep you out of noise?
<desrt> ie: the distance from "" to anything is high -- which means no result has close distance
<desrt> so even the good results get lost in the noise
<desrt> i don't think so
<seb128> hum
<seb128> ok
<desrt> for example, "" will match far better with a shorter string
<seb128> well "" shouldn't be tried to be matched at all
<desrt> i agree
<desrt> but here's where it gets annoying:
<desrt> "file x"
<desrt> same issue there -- only one character less severe
<desrt> that will match things with short strings starting with 'x' quite strongly
<desrt> possibly to the detriment of the 'file' part
<seb128> desrt, I see what you mean
<seb128> desrt, to me it seems like a full word matching should score much higher
<desrt> i think the search algorithm we use is a bit bogus
<desrt> i'd be happier with a simple subset matching
<desrt> ie: ignore all this fancy fuzzy-string business
<seb128> desrt, anyway something to sort with ted
<seb128> desrt, imho what we have now, not scoring "" and scoring a full word match very high should be fine
<seb128> for most cases at least
<desrt> the algorithm is not based on 'high scores'
<desrt> it's based on 'low distances'
<desrt> and a full word match can only have a distance of 0
<desrt> not -10 :)
<seb128> desrt, well somehow you managed to "trick" the system indicators score
<desrt> (although maybe we should tweak that...)
<desrt> seb128, right.  that's a penalty that gets added
<desrt> whatever their distance is, it adds 50%
<desrt> so 10 becomes 15
<seb128> desrt, well anyway I don't think we will sort the algo here today between us
<seb128> desrt, so let's move on to the next bug ;-)
<desrt> i agree
<desrt> so the menuproxy_build_cb() affects 17 people, eh?
<desrt> crazy....
<desrt> is this only showing up after the update yesterday?
<desrt> or what that the first time you pushed the new code to the archive?
<seb128> desrt, first bug was 15 hours ago
<seb128> desrt, so we get a dup by hour basically
<desrt> seb128, did you ever push my hud code to precise before then?
<seb128> desrt, no
<desrt> okay.  good
<seb128> desrt, it was in the ppa before
<desrt> because i didn't think anything i did in the past few days could cause this
<seb128> desrt, ted strongly hinted he would be unhappy to land a version without the highlight and usage db so I decided to wait for those
<seb128> desrt, he said it was my call but still, I figured waiting for those was a good midway compromise
<desrt> ya.  i don't disagree
<desrt> regressions are ugly
<desrt> launchpad needs some sort of intelligence for trying to find out what all the duplicated reports have in common :)
<desrt> seb128, so the other issue is the DoS bug
<desrt> i've known about that for some time, actually
<desrt> there will be two fixes there: 1) algorithmic improvements
<desrt> but even with those, i think it would be reasonable to 2) limit the search string length to some preset maximum?
<seb128> desrt, well, mhr3 said that typing "i want to rotate this image by ninety degrees" with gimp selected was enough to bring your hud version down
<seb128> desrt, he also wrote "it is a bug, the methods normally finish in a couple hundred milliseconds, but if you do this, each search takes *seconds* longer and longer"
<mhr3> right
<mhr3> desrt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-appmenu/+bug/953910/+attachment/2862038/+files/Screenshot%20from%202012-03-13%2011%3A48%3A14.png
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 953910 in indicator-appmenu "HUD: Very high CPU usage" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> desrt, are you done with the segfaults?
<mhr3> (although that wasn't the latest version)
<seb128> desrt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/+bug/953771 seems quite duppy as well
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 953771 in indicator-appmenu "hud-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup_node()" [Medium,New]
<desrt> suspicious!!
<desrt> not so suspicious!!
 * Sweetshark grumbles about nvidia optimus still being broken on precise. That was the one thing that worked well with natty.
<Sweetshark> (well, just plainly running on nvidia worked on natty.)
<dupondje> Sweetshark: you should use bumblebee :) then it 'works' :)
<dupondje> at least you can shutdown 1 gfx card
<Sweetshark> dupondje: http://geek.co.il/wp/2012/02/19/nvidia-optimus-on-ubuntu-12-04 <- this doesnt sound as if that stuff is too stable currently either.
<desrt> seb128, okay.  pushed another fix.
<desrt> any other crashers you see? :)
<dupondje> Sweetshark: its indeed not a finished solution. I currently use it just to disable 1 gfx card, cause else I have to high powerdrain on my laptop.
<seb128> desrt, bug #953620 and bug #953517 are the same bug?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 953620 in indicator-appmenu "hud-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_equal()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953620
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 953517 in indicator-appmenu "hud-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_equal()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953517
<desrt> seb128, ya.  those are both the bamf issue (now worked-around)
<desrt> Trevinho, you should probably add some code to bamf to be more careful in that case...
<seb128> desrt, ok, so remains the dbusmenu issue and the DoS issue
<desrt> ie: return "" or something, instead of NULL
<desrt> seb128, yup
<desrt> seb128, any other than those, though?
<seb128> desrt, not on my list
<desrt> nice
<desrt> not bad for a complete rewrite :p
<seb128> ;-)
 * desrt was vaguely dreading waking up this morning
<seb128> lol
<seb128> desrt, you still have enough for the day I think
<seb128> desrt, especially if you count Trevinho's glib issue ;-)
<desrt> pish.  i'm only on my first coffee so far :)
<Trevinho> eheh
<desrt> get another release out and let's find out about all the new issues i've caused :D
<desrt> actually -- i guess i should really try to get to the bottom of this dbusmenu one
<Trevinho> desrt: what you mean about adding some code to bamf?
<desrt> it looks pretty serious
<seb128> desrt, that would be good, it collects dups
<desrt> Trevinho, you have a known non-bug case where that function can return NULL
<Trevinho> I've not looked at the issues, btw
<desrt> Trevinho, you should either document it as such ("this function can return NULL in certain races, so you better check that") or fix it
<Trevinho> desrt: and that's not specified?
<Trevinho> mh, ok
<desrt> well, funny you should say that
<desrt> because the developer docs are still completely empty :p
<Trevinho> One the things in my TODO is to add a nice documentation to bamf
<Trevinho> yes, I know
<Trevinho> I didn't touch these things yet... I would love to get more introspection as well
<desrt> seb128, btw... dunno if you know anything about this
<desrt> but i installed gdm the other day to test something
<desrt> set it as my default login manager
<desrt> then i removed it
<desrt> and now lightdm is completely messed up
<desrt> i've tried dpkg-reconfigure, uninstalling, reinstalling,... nothing
<desrt> the symptoms are that (a) it doesn't start on bootup anymore and (b) once i do start it up (manually) it fails the first login
<desrt> ie: i type my password and it accepts it and the screen flickers and i'm back at the lightdm greeter again -- but the second time it works
<Trevinho> oh... that looks bad
<desrt> it's clearly my fault, at least a little
<desrt> but the system should probably not be so fragile that installing/removing a package can do that
<Trevinho> well, yes... but it could happen that an user try to change that
<Trevinho> of course...
<seb128> desrt, sudo edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<seb128> desrt, change lightdm to /usr/bin/lightdm there
<seb128> desrt, it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/864174
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 864174 in lightdm "boot hangs waiting for lightdm after purging gdm (wrong default-display-manager)" [High,Won't fix]
<desrt> known issue, i guess :)
<Trevinho> :)
<desrt> thanks
<desrt> wontfix, eh?
<desrt> btw: why such old gdm?
<mterry> kenvandine, two unity-greeter reviews for ya, if you can get a chance.  Should get an email from LP for both
<seb128> desrt, because nobody cared enough to update, jbicha and ricotz tried and hit issues with the custom dconf gsettings hackery
<desrt> ah...
<desrt> i've talked to ray about that.  it's evil stuff.
<seb128> desrt, the one which got refactored 3 times since to work
<kenvandine> mterry, just saw them :)
<desrt> the entire concept of blacklisting parts of the session from starting seems deeply wrong
<desrt> he has a plan to change that, but no help for now
<desrt> seb128, thanks for the explanation
<seb128> desrt, I think it's just that nobody wanted to invest enough energy to get that working
<seb128> desrt, I mean that's why the package update got stalled
<seb128> i.e downstream manpower,motivation issue :-(
<seb128> yw
<desrt> ya.  totally understandable
<desrt> if it was a simple update, that's one thing
<desrt> but it doesn't make sense to put so much effort for something that people won't install anyway
<jbicha> pitti: what do you think of the clutter/gnome-shell FFe's?
<pitti> jbicha: I haven't looked at them this week yet, need to catch up
<jbicha> ok, no problem
<jbicha> seb128: good morning, I merged this with Debian https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/+junk/gnome-system-log-3-3/
<jbicha> I believe we can just sync baobab as we don't have an LPI patch there
<seb128> jbicha, do we have any interest to sync those this cycle?
<seb128> it seems like most of those source didn't get any change during the cycle
<seb128> well I'm fine either way, I just ignored them since they are unmaintained upstream
<jbicha> seb128: both baobab & gnome-system-log (at least in its next tarball) got new Mallard help, but yeah, they're nearly unchanged from 3.2
<seb128> jbicha, works for me
<seb128> pitti, ^ what do you think about syncing those? it shouldn't be a big change, mbiebl just packaged the new standalone versions which have improved documentation
<pitti> sounds fine to me
<seb128> jbicha, ok, I will sync them and update gnome-utils in a bit
<seb128> well, sync baobad, review your system log
<seb128> bab
<dupondje> aha do we get a gnome-shell update ? :)
<jbicha> dupondje: maybe
<dupondje> so my battery indicator is finally correct ^^
<seb128> desrt, ok, those 3 fixes backported and uploaded to precise
<seb128> on that I'm out for some exercice, be back in ~1 hour for the meeting if we have one today ;-)
<jbicha> dupondje: yes, I'd rather not try to backport several fixes if we end up not needing to
<dupondje> just blow in a new version ;)
<dupondje> jbicha: you got my vote ;) not that it matters but ok :D
<asac> unity disappeared :/... window manager still running
<asac> dont see a unity binary anymore
<Sarvatt> asac: ya let a dist-upgrade remove it?
<asac> Sarvatt: yeah
<asac> seems so
<asac> restartin X now
<asac> cannot work in this state
<asac> back on unity2d
<asac> until proper unity comes back
<ogra_> how did you get rid of it ?
 * ogra_ has unity running fine on his newly set up x86 box 
<Sarvatt> there was a libxfixes transition that needed a unity rebuild, was a period of time dist-upgrade would remove unity
<ogra_> well, thats why apt or u-m tell you about it and ask a Y/N question ;)
<Sarvatt> yep :)
<asac> they told me not strong enough
<ogra_> admit that you just didnt clean your glasses before upgrading !
<asac> didnt clean my screen, yes
<ogra_> heh
<Saviq> didrocks, automerge-unity stuck?
<Saviq> or... wait... maybe it's the time diff
<Saviq> last build took 4 mins and now it's 13 mins and counting
<Saviq> we'll wait :/
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, it's depending if they are other merges in progress
<didrocks> Saviq: I hope you did notice that unity-common is know installed for unity-2d :)
<cyphermox> fyi, I uploaded network-manager and network-manager-applet to ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ppa; help with testing this and making sure wired, wifi, mobile broadband et al. still work properly would be much appreciated :)
<cyphermox> so if you run into explosions and cries of agony, etc; ping me :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: well, if it explodes, we would have no network, so no crie? :)
<ogra_> you could put your mobile # into the changelog so people can send SMS
<glatzor> evening mvo
<mvo> hey glatzor!
<mvo> glatzor: thanks for your info on #950791, I'm happy to fix that now that I know what approach to take
<cyphermox> didrocks: you know my dark dark secret :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: that's so easy! :-)
<Sweetshark> dupondje: bumblebee doesnt work for me. but I can switch that stuff in bios anywhy. with natty it worked when I switched to pure discrete gfx (no optimus) with the nvidia driver. but somewhere in oneiric/precise that was broken
<Sweetshark> dupondje: now it just boots into a blank screen.
<cyphermox> didrocks: realistically though, not likely to explode. I've already been running it for two days :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: well, computer science is full of surprises
<cyphermox> didrocks: I limit surprises by careful testing and blind faith :)
<cyphermox> yay, the daily builds appear to be unbroken now
<glatzor> mvo, I already have fixed it
<glatzor> mvo, i was on a train ride
<stgraber> mterry: ping
<mterry> stgraber, yo
<stgraber> mterry: bug 954255
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 954255 in unity-greeter "unity-greeter crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/954255
<stgraber> mterry: it's technically a duplicate of bug 943037
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 943037 in casper "Log out/in not working in live session" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943037
<stgraber> though I reported a new one to have the apport data in it
<stgraber> mterry: it's been affecting all our live media for a while apparently, whenever you logout, lightdm gets into an infinite loop trying to spawn unity-greeter and unity-greeter crashing
<mterry> stgraber, ah.  OK.  will look at it
<stgraber> mterry: it could be that unity-greeter simply doesn't work on a live media as we usually don't see it (as we use autologin)
<desrt> does anyone know what the status of TRIM support in ubuntu is?
<seb128> jbicha, still there?
<desrt> so this is a pretty big fail.  out of the box, ubuntu doesn't have TRIM enabled
<desrt> which means that if you run ubuntu on an SSD your computer will get slower and slower and slower the more you use it
<pitti> what is necessary to enable this?
<desrt> the 'discard' mount option to ext4
<desrt> which can also be set in the default mount options using tune2fs (or presumably at the time the filesystem is created)
<pitti> bug 867794 has some discussion
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 867794 in ubiquity "Ubuntu 11.10 does not enter 'discard' filesystem option on ext4 install on SSD drive" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/867794
<pitti> I think I looked at that a few months ago, and it didn't seem to be unanimous
<desrt> ya.  i just asked in the kernel channel
<desrt> fstrim sounds awesome.  i was wondering if something like this exists or if i would need to force the trim of my filesystem by filling it with a large file and deleting it :)
<desrt> /home: 60428242944 bytes were trimmed
<desrt> christ...
<desrt> 60 gigs...
<pitti> I did notice that IO sucks on my SSD these days
<desrt> maybe my SSD starts being fast again :)
<pitti> but I had "discard" enabled for quite some time, and it didn't seem to help really
<desrt> well, 'discard' concerns me, honestly
<desrt> it doesn't make a whole lot of sense because it's non-atomic
<desrt> i'm a filesystem... someone erases a file
<pitti> fstrim: /: FITRIM ioctl failed: Die Operation wird nicht unterstützt
<pitti> hm, too bad
<desrt> i have to do (simplifying for the sake of argument) two things:
<desrt> 1) remove the link from the directory
<desrt> 2) trim the contents of the space taken by the file
<desrt> clearly i should do #1 before #2
<desrt> but then that means if i get shutdown and i did #1 and not #2 then there is untrimmed space...
<desrt> pitti, root?
<seb128> desrt, btw new stacktrace on this dbusmenu menuproxy_build_cb() bug, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/96654548/Stacktrace.txt
<pitti> desrt: I did
<pitti> desrt: it says "operation not supported"
<desrt> i figured that :)
<desrt> pitti, ext4?
<pitti> yep
<pitti> /dev/sda2 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,discard)
<desrt> maybe your drive doesn't have TRIM support
<seb128> desrt, it's different from the old ones (I asked a new stacktrace with the current versions to the retracers)
<desrt> is it intel or an off brand?
<pitti> desrt: oh - it seems I still have the "discard" mount option, perhaps that interferes
<desrt> pitti, i have it too -- *shrug*
<pitti> desrt: SAMSUNG_MMCRE28G8MXP-0VBL1
<pitti> it's in a ThinkPad X201, so shouldn't be the worst one
<desrt> i'm afraid it is
<pitti> desrt: but yes, I guess it's missing the support for it
<desrt> when i was shopping for my x201 i called lenovo to ask about the drive that you get when you pick the 'SSD' option
<desrt> and did some looking at benchmarks
<desrt> it's quite bad...
<desrt> i ended up buying the smallest possible traditional drive with the laptop and throwing it out and putting in an SSD i bought myself
<desrt> i think lenovo cleaned up their acts a bit since then, but the x201 was quite bad....
<pitti> well, 250 MB/s isn't exactly bad
<seb128> desrt, I did the same for my dell
<seb128> not to mention that the ssd option at dell was more expensive than buying and intel ssd myself
<desrt> ya... buying bigger HD/memory with laptops is a waste of money
<desrt> always better to buy&install it yourself
<desrt> SSDs are particularly weird... they're such a new and complex technology that depending on the brand and controller there can easily be 2-3x performance difference between them for particular workloads
<desrt> which is not really something you see anywhere else anymore
<jbicha> seb128: half here
<didrocks> ok, time for some exercice, see you tomorrow guys
<desrt> didrocks, enjoy :)
<didrocks> desrt: (not sure enjoy is the term, but thanks nevertheless) ;)
<seb128> desrt, btw did you see my note about the new stacktrace on https://launchpadlibrarian.net/96654548/Stacktrace.txt ?
<desrt> yes.  looking at it now.
<desrt> it's similar, but different
<desrt> i have an idea for how i might be able to reproduce this locally.
<desrt> give me a moment
<desrt> in theory writing an app that spawns many windows and closes them quickly may trigger this
<seb128> desrt, I was just pointing it because the retracers seem to think they are the same bugs but the stacktraces look a bit different
<seb128> desrt, I wanted to make sure you saw there was a new stacktrace matching the new version
<seb128> desrt, no hurry ;-)
<desrt> seb128, so the old hud kept dbusmenu clients around forever
<desrt> the new code unrefs them when the window is destroyed
<desrt> at the same time the window is being destroyed there may be outstanding things going on with the client
<desrt> and i think that's what's causing this new class of bugs
<desrt> so i'm going to write a program that just creates and destroys a whole lot of windows in an attempt to lose this race
<seb128> jbicha, so we can't push to lp:~ubuntu-desktop/component/ubuntu if "component" is not registered to launchpad, do you want to register gnome-system-log or should we use lp:ubuntu/gnome-system-log? It's a small source I'm fine using the lp:ubuntu location
<seb128> desrt, ok
<desrt> i'm quite sure this is a dbusmenu bug caused by the way that i'm using it
<desrt> but not 100% sure :)
<jbicha> seb128: oh, I can register gnome-system-log tonight, as far as branches go, I prefer a packaging-only branch but whatever you like
<seb128> jbicha, I prefer those as well, I'm uploading without pushing, I will push tomorrow once the product exists
<desrt> sigh
<desrt> my torture-test program crashed unity
<desrt> and failed to crash the hud...
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> desrt, unity or gnome-session,X?
<desrt> could have been X
<seb128> desrt, your IRC closed, unity going down should not end the session
<seb128> usually compiz respawns
<desrt> i had to logout
<desrt> sorry.. not crashed
<desrt> froze
 * desrt went to the console and did kill -9 -1
<seb128> desrt, go to a vt next time and type "unity"
<seb128> that will do a compiz --replace with DISPLAY set for you basically
<desrt> f i slow it down it's better :)
<desrt> 1 new window per 1ms is too fast :p
<desrt> so... many many bamf bugs here
<desrt> but no dbusmenu crashes yet
<desrt> seb128, is the gtk menu hiding broken for you?
<desrt> in gtk3 apps...
<seb128> desrt, no
<seb128> desrt, you use the ppa g-s-d with the gnome-shell xsettings?
<desrt> ah.  could be.
<desrt> let me purge that
<desrt>  *** 3.3.91-0ubuntu3+appmenu1 0
<desrt>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<desrt> yup :)
<desrt> another thing: do you notice that 'killall' is not working properly anymore?
<desrt> like "killall gnome-settings-daemon" does not work
<desrt> sigh.  now compiz is spinning causing xorg to use 100% CPU.  better than being completely pegged i guess
 * desrt needs to stop using xchat
<kenvandine> mterry, is this known?
<kenvandine> [+0.00s] WARNING: unity-greeter.vala:129: Failed to load state from /home/ken/.cache/unity-greeter/state: Key file contains line '@�' which is not a key-value pair, group, or comment
<kenvandine> then later on i see lots of these
<kenvandine> [+0.23s] DEBUG: unity-greeter.vala:487: Failed to write state: Error writing to file: Bad address
<mterry> kenvandine, in --test-mode, yeah, it's common
<kenvandine> mterry, just wondering if i should delete that file
<kenvandine> or if it would be useful for a bug report
<kenvandine> ok
<mterry> kenvandine, eh, don't worry about it I don't think
<pitti> good night everyone
<kenvandine> good night pitti
<kenvandine> mterry, ok, thx
<kenvandine> mterry, almost done with the reviews
<mterry> pitti, night!
<seb128> desrt, yeah, I got annoyed by it too but I didn't report it, a foundation team bog
<kenvandine> mterry, only comment from me so far is you removed some really nice descriptive comments
<seb128> 'night pitti
<kenvandine> the ones that described how the animations get calculated
<mterry> kenvandine, are they still needed?
<mterry> kenvandine, I thought I removed the code that went with them
<kenvandine> i am sure they changed
<kenvandine> perhaps :)
<Darxus> seb128: So what would it take to get you to --enable-wayland-backend in gtk for precise?
<seb128> Darxus, I think there is no way I want to turn on experimental backends a month after ff in a lts
<seb128> Darxus, its easy enough to have a ppa with that option on for precise
<kenvandine> mterry, but the new code doesn't include nice explanations
<desrt> heh.  my torture test is causing all kinds of fun unity bugs
<mterry> kenvandine, fair.  I can add some before commit.  I got so excited about deleting code  :)
<kenvandine> maybe it just isn't needed anymore
<kenvandine> indeed
<seb128> desrt, what sort of bugs?
<desrt> there seems to be some bad race involved in maintaining the list of open applications in the dash
<kenvandine> it is great to delete
<Darxus> seb128: I suppose that's reasonable, thanks.
<kenvandine> mterry, but the old code set the code comment bar pretty high :)
<kenvandine> i actually enjoyed reading the removed code :-p
<seb128> Darxus, yw
<desrt> http://imgur.com/yGu91
<mterry> kenvandine, hah  :)
<desrt> ^ a program that opens and closes windows quickly causes that to happen, even after it has completely exited
<seb128> urg
<desrt> and now compiz is spinning again
<desrt> sigh
<desrt> 'killall compiz' (and allow it to restart) solves both issues
 * desrt switches back to gnome-shell :p
<desrt> huh.  seems that unity-panel-service has some kinda of race in the appmenu registrar that it doesn't notice that the window has been closed if you close it too quickly :X
<seb128> desrt, the count for this bug is at 26 users affected now btw
<seb128> it's solid on the 1 by hour ;-)
<seb128> slightly over that now
<desrt> seb128: i'm having trouble coming up with a testcase that reproduces it without also triggering bugs in other places :p
<seb128> I noticed ;-)
<desrt> the appmenu registrar actually has some odd behaviour...
<desrt> it seems to be on some sort of timeout
 * desrt gets fed up and goes back to the other approach
<desrt> seb128: crash is happening on x86_64, x86 only, what?
 * desrt notes at least x86_64 from this one backtrace
<seb128> desrt, i386 and amd64
<seb128> probably others but most of ours users are on those
<desrt> wait a minute.......
 * desrt gets a hunch
 * mvo hugs glatzor
<mterry> kenvandine, thanks for the reviews!
<kenvandine> mterry, anytime
<desrt> seb128: found the bug
<desrt> seb128: and it's not one of those easy sort of things to fix....
<seb128> desrt, oh? what's the issue?
<desrt> seb128: essentially, dbusmenu is assuming that if it calls g_cancellable_cancel() on a cancellable connected to an async request then the async request will ALWAYS return an "operation was cancelled" error
<desrt> GIO makes no such guarantee
<desrt> if the operation was already completed and ready for dispatch at the time you call cancel() you may get the actual result instead of the cancellation error
<seb128> oh
<desrt> so short story: definitely dbusmenu bug (for making incorrect assumptions about underlying library behaviour)
<desrt> longer story: maybe the incorrect assumption was reasonable to expect, actually, and we should consider fixing the library
<desrt> asking davidz's opinion
<desrt> seb128: we decide we're going to try to fix the problem in GIO
<desrt> i'm going to whip up a patch in a hurry
<seb128> desrt, yeah, I just read the #gtk+ backlog when you highlighted me there ;-)
<micahg> should we provide transitional packages from telepathy-butterfly to telepathy-haze?
<seb128> no
<seb128> haze use pidgin to do any protocol
<seb128> it's not an equivalent of butterfly
<micahg> right, but butterfly was removed
<seb128> so?
<seb128> what issue do you try to solve? ;-)
<micahg> aptitude broken upgrades :), dist-upgrade seems to work fine
<seb128> what is aptitude unhappy about?
<seb128> telepathy-butterfly is not something any "user" will have installed
<seb128> it will have been pulled out as an implementation detail by some im
<micahg> the farsight -> farstream change WRT dependencies, dist-upgrade removes telepathy-butterfly (probably because it's not in the archive anymore) and that breaks the bad dependency chain
<seb128> so imho it should be solved by fixed the recommends,depends of those ims
<micahg> hmm, the issue seems to have been telepathy-core used to depend on it, so I'm not sure why it's not removed on upgrade, I guess I have to keep digging, thanks
<seb128> yw
<desrt> seb128: you gonna be around much longer?
 * desrt will have some glib patches to test soon
<seb128> desrt, "test"
<seb128> ?
<seb128> desrt, I'm not able to trigger the bug on willing so I'm not sure what to test
<desrt> that's a good point
<desrt> test by uploading to the archive, then? :)
<seb128> desrt, I'm about to go for dinner, I can run a build and do testing later or tomorrow morning
<seb128> desrt, don't hurry, I will not do a glib upload before going to bed, I prefer to stay around for those, so tomorrow morning
<desrt> okay
<seb128> desrt, it's a bit of apport noise but not the end of the world, can wait tomorrow
<desrt> you seemed to have a sense of urgency because of the level of incoming bugs
<seb128> desrt, though I would prefer if you get a patch today our day so I can pick it up in the morning
<desrt> seb128: i have the GSimpleAsyncResult part done already
<desrt> going to open a bug about that and push it
<desrt> then i'll fix GDBus to use the new API
<seb128> desrt, well, "urgency", I didn't want to slip by a week or to be in beta2
<seb128> desrt, but tomorrow is fine
<desrt> seb128: oh... pfft
<seb128> desrt, thanks, efforts are appreciated ;-)
<desrt> this was a tough bug, but it wouldn't have taken an entire week to find :p
<desrt> have some more faith :p
<seb128> desrt, I didn't doubt of that, I just wanted to make sure it was not landing at the bottom of a list ;-)
<desrt> "your new code is crashing" lands at the top of my list :)
<seb128> good!
<seb128> that said I'm off for dinner
<seb128> bbiab
<dobey> chrisccoulson: hrmm. spellchecker.dictionary was set to en_AU for me, and specified as "user set" though i'm pretty sure i have never set it as such. because why would i want to spell things like that
<bryceh> dobey, interesting; same thing happened to me a few times a couple weeks ago
<dobey> also, i wonder how to havae it support multiple languages
<dobey> have even.
<bryceh> Feb 22 15:20:09 <chrisccoulson>	bryceh, yes, i guess it's fallout from this change: https://developer.mozilla.org/en/HTML/Controlling_spell_checking_in_HTML_forms#Controlling_the_spellchecker_language
<bryceh> dobey, ^^
<dobey> ah, fail
<dobey> i can't see how doing that would ever be "the right thing to do"
<Sarvatt> is there any bug regarding the apparmor boot speed regression discussed in here a few weeks ago? http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/boot-speed/acer-veriton-02/index.html looks nasty
<micahg> Sarvatt: bug 949891
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 949891 in apparmor "apparmor caching is not working which has severely regressed boot time" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949891
<Sarvatt> micahg: thanks a ton, i couldn't find it
<Sarvatt> darn, fix released, it did reduce the time a good chunk but its still hugely regressed
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/+bug/954469
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 954469 in apparmor "apparmor changes caused boot speed regression" [Undecided,New]
<mdeslaur> Sarvatt: hrm, that's not normal..it should have fixed that
<desrt> seb128: sup
<seb128> desrt, sort of around, not working but laptop on the table next to TV ;-)
<seb128> desrt, i.e I will reply to you but not build or test anything else tonight :p
<desrt> seb128: just wanted you to know that the two patches on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=672013 should be enough to fix the last of the crashes you were seeing
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 672013 in gio "GSimpleAsyncResult: support reliable cancellation" [Normal,New]
<seb128> desrt, no dbusmenu fix needed then? it just make the assumption it's doing true?
<desrt> yup
<seb128> excellent
<desrt> alex thought that it's a generally useful guarantee to make
<desrt> and we managed to convince david too
<desrt> so i did the patch
<seb128> desrt, do you feel confident in the patches enough to get them distro patched without review?
<desrt> i ran the glib testcase on them with no issues
<desrt> let me jhbuild and login to them
<seb128> desrt, I think I will do a test build tomorrow morning in any case
<seb128> desrt, I was just wondering if I should wait for a review before uploading
<desrt> seb128: tell you what
<seb128> desrt, do you plan to try to get davidz or walters to review it today?
<desrt> i'm going to build and login to them tonight
<seb128> or alex tomorrow?
<desrt> if there's anything bad happening i'll say so on the bug
<seb128> desrt, I'm fine waiting for you to show up tomorrow
<desrt> otherwise, i'd assume they're fine
<seb128> desrt, I will build them and get them reading in the morning and wait for you to upload
<seb128> ok?
<seb128> ready
<seb128> so I can test them etc for a few hours
<desrt> my only worry is that there is some weird application out there that unknowingly relies on the race being won in the other direction
<desrt> which seems... unlikely
<desrt> sure
<desrt> what is beta2?
<desrt> *when
<seb128> desrt, the freeze is in thursday after next
<seb128> i.e 9 days
<desrt> so no need to rush
<seb128> right
<seb128> desrt, I will not say that hud bugs are not the end of the world again or you will try to quote me on it! ;-)
<desrt> s/quote/misquote/ :)
<desrt> and it's not a hud bug... it's a dbusmenu bug :)
<seb128> desrt, same difference, who cares about dbusme^W forget that ;-)
<desrt> hah.  i wish :)
<desrt> btw: did you get to the bottom of that gee thing?
<desrt> i dont' see anything more about it in xsession errors
<desrt> i think it just needed a new release to be built?
<seb128> desrt, funny that you ask about that, mhr3 pinged me about it today since it was still happening but gee didn't build with the current vala yet so I triggered a rebuild today, I will tell you tomorrow
<desrt> color-plugin-WARNING **: failed to reset xrandr-AU Optronics gamma tables: gamma size is zero
<desrt> are you seeing this one?
<desrt> or this one: gnome-session[12518]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'gdu-notification-daemon.desktop': Unable to start application: Failed to execute child process "/usr/lib/gnome-disk-utility/gdu-notification-daemon" (No such file or directory)
<desrt> that's just about all that's left in my xsession-errors
<desrt> other than some stupid debug cruft from gnome-shell:
<desrt> ** Message: applet now removed from the notification area
<desrt> ** Message: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon
<desrt> ** Message: applet now embedded in the notification area
<seb128> desrt, no way
<seb128> desrt, not seing the colord one no
<desrt> i wonder if it's related to some hardware i have
<desrt> they make TFTs so i guess it's the panel in my laptop or my external monitors
<RAOF> “xrandr” suggests so, yes.
<desrt> ya.  that might have been a hint as well :p
<seb128> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> seb128: Good evening.  Pretty good.
<jdstrand> Sarvatt: fyi, we tracked done the apparmor boot speed regression
<jdstrand> s/done/down/
<Sarvatt> jdstrand: AWESOME!
<jdstrand> it'll be fixed in the next upload which should be this week
<jdstrand> hopefully sooner than later in the week
<desrt> RAOF: did you fix all my X bugs yet? :)
<RAOF> desrt: Yes.
<desrt> hum!  none of them are fixed!!
<desrt> i still scroll backwards and my barriers in gnome-shell are not working
<RAOF> Your barriers should be working.
<desrt> as of when?
<RAOF> When did you last restart your xserver?
<desrt> earlier today thanks to compiz :)
<RAOF> Hm.  Should be fixed in 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu6
<desrt> and it looks like no X updates since then
<RAOF> As of last Friday.
<desrt> ya... i'd definitely have installed that
<desrt> odd.  my versions are called like 1:7.6 or so
<desrt> ah
<desrt>   Installed: 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu6
<RAOF> xserver-xorg-core is the package you're after.
<RAOF> ...
<RAOF> All my tests pass!
<RAOF> So gnome-shell is working!  WORKING, I SAY!
<desrt> gonna dist-upgrade once more and logout/in just to make absolutely sure
<desrt> ya.. not working
<desrt> the barrier is there... as long as i approach it at an ultra-low speed
<desrt> ie: almost useless
<htorque> hi all! i need some help determining the right package for filing a bug report:
<htorque> when i set a background from "Colors & Gradients", the 'picture-uri' key for the background is set to null,
<htorque> which isn't allowed (i get some critical warnings in ~/.xsession-errors). don't know what package to pick for that.
<seb128> htorque, isn't it allowed or is something unhappy about it having that value?
<seb128> htorque, gnome-control-center is what set the value if you use it to change the background
<htorque> seb128: ~/.xsession-errors says "assertion `value != NULL' failed" a couple of times
<seb128> htorque, then whatever is generating the warning seems buggy
<seb128> could be nautilus
<seb128> or gnome-settings-daemon
<desrt> people use assert way too much
<seb128> or unity
<htorque> ha!
<desrt> we need to start complaining to those people to stop it
<bryceh> desrt, yeah it crashes my program every time it executes, it sucks.
<htorque> seb128: i'll pick g-c-c as i also see "GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_settings_set_value: ..."
<htorque> seb128: thanks! :-)
 * desrt raises an eyebrow
<desrt> htorque: anything immediately before that?
<desrt> like perhaps something about invalid utf8?
<desrt> calling g_settings_set_value() directly is slightly rare
<htorque> it just complains about the empty string: http://paste.ubuntu.com/882500/
<desrt> that's not the empty string :)
<htorque> oops, right, null.
<desrt> ya.. so that's clear as day :)
<desrt> someone calls g_settings_set_string (something, "picture-uri", NULL);
<bryceh> htorque, btw I've a ppa that purports to fix gpu lockups while playing certain games.  https://launchpad.net/~bryce/+archive/lp899159
<seb128> we should fix stuff to set their domain as well
<seb128> so we know what displays warnings
<bryceh> htorque, probably will take some hours to build mesa tho
<desrt> we should fix the default log handler to put the process name and/or pid
<seb128> desrt, there is,was a discussion about that on ubuntu-devel list
<htorque> bryceh: is this the same as from the xorg-edgers ppa?
<rye> hello, I am currently reinstalling precise on acer aspire one and noticed that ubiquity slideshow is flickering quite heavy when the images are switched
<rye> I suppose the installer is ubiquity :)
<desrt> seb128: why not upstream in bugzilla?
<seb128> desrt, systemd-log? ;-)
<seb128> desrt, or you might glib log handler?
<desrt> glib log handler
<htorque> seb128: sorry to interrupt - last question: file on launchpad or upstream?
<desrt> so you dont' have to guess what's in .xsession-errors
<seb128> desrt, the ubuntu-devel discussion was about fixing syslog to do that for you
<seb128> but yeah, that's a different issue from the .xsession-errors one
<seb128> htorque, launchpad please, bonus point if you get a stacktrace
<rye> the question was is this known (checked in launchpad - does not seem to be filed)?
<desrt> seb128: i'll raise the issue upstream
<rye> this reminds me of the flicking the shotwell was doing due to doublebuffer being disabled
<rye> flickering
<desrt> xsession-errors tracking is a whole lot less fun when you don't know the pid
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<seb128> desrt, indeed
<seb128> desrt, like those pygobject warnings from yesterday
<desrt> ya...
<seb128> desrt, it took us a while to have a testcase which was "run python and import gtk"
<seb128> rye, the installer is ubiquity
<seb128> rye, people on #gtk+ mentioned today that webkit disable doublebuffer
<seb128> webkit is used for the slideshow I think
<desrt> seb128: 'import gio' was sufficient, as it turns out
<seb128> desrt, right, well "use a python app" was the clue ;-)
<desrt> ya
<desrt> only took me a few minutes to track it down after i had that hint
<desrt> i had no idea otherwise
<seb128> desrt, I can open a bug tomorrow on glib if you want
<htorque> seb128 desrt: when setting it from g-c-c, i _do_ see something about invalid utf-8: http://paste.ubuntu.com/882511/ (the paste from above was just session start)
<desrt> seb128: i already did: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=672026
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 672026 in general "default log output should include pid and/or prgname" [Normal,New]
<desrt> gonna do a patch now
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<bryceh> htorque, yes the patch should be included in xorg-edgers as well
<desrt> at the very least you can apply it locally to help you with your hunting
<seb128> right
<seb128> htorque, blame desrt
<seb128> it's clearly a a g_variant bug
<desrt> g_variant is the world's leading cause of invalid utf8
<seb128> desrt, ;-)
<desrt> funny thing is that gvariant was totally not designed with unicode in mind
<desrt> the first version accepted arbitrary strings until we realised it was incompatible with dbus
<desrt> we made an unstable change there...
<desrt> nobody noticed :)
<desrt> retroactively, gvariant became a very very good unicode citizen
<seb128> htorque, ok, it's an Ubuntu bug
<seb128> desrt, ;-)
<desrt> s/unstable change/incompatible change/
<seb128> it's a mterry bug, but he's not around so I will not troll him further about it
<seb128> I didn't check the code, it's too late and I'm about to go
<htorque> bryceh: in that case i probably already tested it (i opened bug 950300 as i couldn't get the other one hang to show again, so i guess *that* one is fixed).
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 950300 in mesa "[snb-gt2] GPU lockup render.IPEHR: 0x7a000002" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950300
<desrt> seb is a good guy
<desrt> only trolls to people's faces
<desrt> never behind their backs :)
<seb128> but I'm 95% sure it's the "set the background in accountsservice so lightdm can use it" patch
<seb128> desrt, ;-)
<desrt> seb128: i hate that patch....
<seb128> desrt, you hate all Ubuntu patches
<desrt> seb128: since it totally and completely fails to work if your home directory is secure
<seb128> desrt, that's why you keep rewriting them in an upstream friendly way ;-)
<desrt> seb128: this has nothing to do with upstream... it just doesn't work :p
<seb128> desrt, it works as designed
<desrt> it should copy the background image to somewhere in /var
<htorque> maybe there are two bugs? i'm not sure but i think i've seen this before lightdm got that user background feature.
<seb128> desrt, and even working like that some people have a go about exposing their private infos on a public screen
<desrt> your background image is private? :)
<seb128> desrt, oh yes
 * desrt is suspicious
<seb128> desrt, or some people think so at least
<desrt> there are about two usecases i can think of:
<jbicha> desrt: you don't have a private background image? ;)
<seb128> desrt, some of them had a "I have a sexy picture of gf as my background but I don't anyone to look at it"
<desrt> computer in my house in a room that i never let people go into: maybe i have a naked picture as the background image
<desrt> laptop that i take outside with me: ... uh.. probably not so much
<desrt> unless i install ubuntu-calendar, of course...
<desrt> jbicha: i only have one computer
<seb128> good times ;-)
<desrt> i dock my laptop...
<desrt> since it leaves the house with me and i use it on trains and aeroplanes and so on... no :)
<desrt> so here's the funny thing...
<desrt> my background image is the blue stripes
<desrt> which is at the system level somehow... i don't know if it's on the CD or with gnome-shell installed or what...
<desrt> i don't see it in lightdm
<seb128> desrt, are you sure you don't have the slideshow?
<desrt> i do have the slideshow
<seb128> ok, lightdm doesn't support slideshows
<desrt> i would expect it to select one of the images
<seb128> right, "feature request"
<seb128> or "known issue"
<desrt> hum
<desrt> was i supposed to have real work tonight? :)
<desrt> oh right.  the log thing
<desrt> this is way more important
<seb128> hehe
 * desrt figures out how slideshows work, anyway
<desrt> Background=/usr/share/themes/Adwaita/backgrounds/adwaita-timed.xml
<desrt> account service is working as expected.  good.
<desrt> just have to teach lightdm what that means, i guess :)
<RAOF> Bonus points for making it switch more frequently than on the desktop; every 30 sec, maybe.
<desrt> interesting idea
<rye> bug #918617
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 918617 in unity-greeter "Greeter does not support dynamic wallpapers" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918617
<bryceh> htorque, thanks
<desrt> rye: thanks
<seb128> desrt, if you want to read arguing over the private stuff there are comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-greeter/+bug/844081
<desrt> RAOF: so i think the most-correct thing to do is to display the correct image for the current time
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 844081 in accountsservice "Unity Greeter - Background of the Unity Greeter should reflect the background chosen by the user that is currently selected" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<rye> By the way - current precise, freeshly installed - two syndaemons running
<seb128> rye, did g-s-d segfault or got restarted?
<desrt> cnd: hey.  rye was just talking about you :)
<rye> seb128: no, first one is from lightdm, second one is from my user
<seb128> desrt, no, he was talking about bastien :p
<cnd> hi rye, who are you? :)
<desrt> seb128: all bugs are ubuntu bugs :)
<desrt> (one way or the other)
<seb128> rye, ok, "known issue" but less known that the gsd restart one, it's a bit weird since unity-greeter doesn't load the mouse gsd plugin so it shouldn't run syncdaemon
<seb128> desrt, well that one is an upstream issue, pitti is fixing it, he had some ping pong with bastien and others about how to fix correctly
<rye> seb128: this iso is from mar 13 with full reinstall
<desrt> cnd: disregard, i guess :p
<seb128> rye, it doesn't help much saying why you have those running when most people don't ;-)
<seb128> desrt, it's basically "g-s-d spans syncdaemon to block pad while typing", but since g-s-d is keen to segfault and restart it happens often that people get several syncdaemon running and fighting
<desrt> this bug is really easy to fix...
<seb128> desrt, since g-s-d segfaulting and respawning of course neither stop the first spawned nor check if one is running before starting a new one
<desrt> unity-greeter should just be using libgnome-desktop to do its job for it
<seb128> desrt, great, you might be able to fix that and the glib log stuff then ;-)
<desrt> okay
<seb128> that said I'm off to bed
<desrt> not *really* easy
<seb128> 'night everybody
<desrt> but maybe only one night work :)
<rye> seb128: there was no g-s-d- failures and syndaemon is running by lightdm, but, since the init is now parent I can't find out who was it originally
<desrt> g'night
<seb128> rye, well it should be run by lightdm
<seb128> rye, lightdm has nothing to do with it, g-s-d has but the unity-greeter disable that plugin
<seb128> ups
<seb128> "shouldn't
<seb128> but anyway that's for another day
<seb128> if you figure why your config start it that would be useful info ;-)
<rye> seb128: sure, will track this if it starts
<seb128> thanks
<rye> actually i am working on Ubuntu One stuff, but i want to make sure that Precise works well on all my machines, therefore I am so noisy here
<jbicha> hmm, I should have tried to get someone to build cogl on ARM first
<htorque> desrt: bug 954590 (sorry, took a while)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 954590 in gnome-settings-daemon "GLib-CRITICAL warning when setting a solid color as background" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/954590
<desrt> hum!
<desrt> so this is a bit harder after all
<desrt> the current code is threaded and GnomeBG is not threadsafe
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-03-14
<thumper> gah...
<thumper> I hate it when apport makes a public bug a dupe of a private one
<thumper> especially a private one I can't see
<jbicha> thumper: as a workaround you can ask in #ubuntu-bugs for a specific bug to be publicized
<thumper> jbicha: thanks
<micahg> jbicha: I thought the SONAME bump was being reverted for cogl
<micahg> jbicha: per the bug cogl 1.9.10 was going to revert the bump, so why upload now?
<jbicha> micahg: the soname for 1.9.8 was cogl9, after that upload, the clutter devs bumped it again to cogl10 & then I complained so they reverted that change
<jbicha> cogl5 is currently in the archives so they've been making lots of changes this cycle
<micahg> jbicha: ah, ok
<bjsnider> it was already up to 10?
<bjsnider> wow
<jbicha> well it's better than gjs which doesn't bother changing their soname
<bjsnider> they must bump the soname every time they add something to the changelog
<jbicha> every tarball release where the API was changed
<bjsnider> they change the api alot, must mean they aren't satisfied with it
 * micahg is glad someone else is dealing with gjs/gnome-shell at this point :)
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: welcome to intel driver pain in your desktop packages, git master or bust :)
<lifeless> is network-manager not meant to remember passwords now ?
<Sarvatt> lifeless: certainly does here
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> well, it isn't here :(
<Sarvatt> i just switched to another ap and rebooted an hour ago
<lifeless> and when I select edit on the network connectin in 'edt connections' it says 'Error initializing editor\nNo agents were available for this request.'
<micahg> jbicha: I think you just need libgl1-mesa-dev on arm* as well
<micahg> jbicha: but you should verify that with janimo
 * micahg can actually try it in a chroot
<Sarvatt> something wrong with the last mesa upload? we didnt touch libgl1-mesa-dev, just egl
<Ursinha> thumper, which bug is it?
<Sarvatt> micahg: yeah GL_PACK_INVERT_MESA is in gl
<Sarvatt> micahg: actually mesa-common-dev
<micahg> Sarvatt: right, but libgl1-mesa-dev pulls that in on all the other archs
 * micahg guesses technically it would just be better to add mesa-common-dev explicitly
<Sarvatt> but you dont need libGL.so, mesa-common-dev might be more correct (but could be wrong)
<thumper> hi Ursinha, sorry didn't notice
<thumper> I should file a bug about quassel not keeping urgency
<thumper> although I do wonder if it is Qt or just Quassel
<thumper> Ursinha: sorry, can't find the bug now :(
<broder> cyphermox: do you have a ppa for oneiric with backported fixes for bug #869635 yet? i think i'm getting hit at least by the modemmanager bug, so i may set one up if not
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 869635 in wpasupplicant "long delay at shutdown/reboot - network-manager doesn't close correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869635
<jbicha> my computer can't do hw virtualization so I don't know if I can run an arm chroot
<TheMuso> jbicha: HW virt has nothing to do with emulating arm.
<TheMuso> hw virt only helps with running x86 VMs.
<jbicha> so it doesn't need kvm?
<broder> jbicha: i think you just need to install qemu-user-static
<jbicha> broder: I installed that and ran sudo sbuild-createchroot --keyring=/etc/apt/trusted.gpg --arch=armhf precise /build/chroot/precise-armhf-sbuild http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
<jbicha> but I get Failure trying to run: chroot /build/chroot/precise-armhf-sbuild mount -t proc proc /proc
<jbicha> chroot: failed to run command `mount': No such file or directory
<broder> jbicha: huh. i've never tried with sbuild-createchroot. i always use mk-sbuild
<jbicha> I was just using http://wiki.debian.org/sbuild
<broder> jbicha: i'm running it now to make sure it still works, but i think `mk-sbuild --arch=armhf precise` will work with no other options
<broder> once you have qemu-user-static installed so that you can run armhf binaries
<jbicha> that command is a bit shorter, trying that now
<broder> mk-sbuild also has a --eatmydata option if you're into that
<broder> does the HUD any time i tap alt quickly enough, regardless of other keypresses? it seems to if i press alt-left arrow or alt-right arrow quickly enough (for back/forward in chrome), which is really irritating
<broder> ah, yes. bug #934610. /me subscribes
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 934610 in unity "HUD - Typing a key combination (e.g. Alt-x) fast enough triggers the HUD" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934610
<DBO> broder, unrelated...
<DBO> can I get glxinfo from you
<DBO> I need to collect enough samples to get a feel for driver support for a new unity feature...
<broder> sure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/882762/
<broder> DBO: that's my desktop. i can get you my laptop, too, if i ever manage to unbreak apt
<DBO> broder, the laptop is of higher interest to me
<DBO> though I find it odd your nvidia card is not getting GL 4.0 support
<DBO> still we only care about 3.0
<broder> it's a pretty crappy card
<DBO> 9500 GT is plenty fast for what I need
<DBO> in fact its downright overkill
<broder> i just don't know if i should expect the card itself to have GL 4.0, but i don't really know what i'm talking about when it comes to this sort of thing
<DBO> broder, its mostly a driver support issue
<broder> huh, ok
<DBO> still, 32 stream units 8.8 billion texels/sec fill rate
<DBO> you should be able to kill the effects
<broder> DBO: do you know if checkbox or ubuntu friendly or something is getting glxinfo data? that might be a better source of broad data than asking me :)
<DBO> no idea really
<DBO> even if it were I dont know if I would have access
<broder> you could talk to ara
<DBO> yeah I was hoping to luck upon someone with a G45 chip tonight
<DBO> that would seal me requirements quite nicely
<broder> that's...intel g45?
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> sometimes called the x4500
<DBO> or GMA4500
<DBO> sometimes HD is tacked on the end
<DBO> all the same thing for what I care about
<broder> how does this look: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a42] (rev 07)
<broder> err, hmm, that laptop has a...G45 audio codec, i think?
 * micahg has that same chiupset
<DBO> thats perfect
<DBO> give me that
<DBO> glxinfo
<broder> micahg: can you get it? i don't have precise installed on that machine at present
 * micahg installs mesa-utils
<micahg> DBO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/882776/
<DBO> oh thats *perfect*
<DBO> I can just make the cutoff opengl 3.0 support
<DBO> no custom rules
<DBO> I love it
<DBO> thank you micahg
<micahg> DBO: you're welcome
<jasoncwarner_> hey RAOF saw your name against the lightdm corruption after boot...how is that going?
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: ^^
<DBO> jasoncwarner_, still getting that annoying white box thingie?
<jasoncwarner_> DBO..yeah
<DBO> awesome...
<jasoncwarner_> though the above is a bit different...but yes, getting the white box thingy for sure
<ajmitch> DBO: fwiw, I saw that today
<jasoncwarner_> DBO: any idea yet on that one? makes me soooooo angry ;)
<DBO> no
<ajmitch> assuming it's the same white box, thumper thought it probably was :)
<DBO> jasoncwarner_, does it block inputs?
<jasoncwarner_> DBO: block input? no, I can do my normal computing stuff, just have this stupid white box over everything including teh dash and launcher etc
<DBO> oh oh oh oh I know what
<DBO> open uhm
<DBO> the on screen keyboard
<DBO> that should render above the dash
<DBO> does that also render above the white box?
<jasoncwarner_> i don't have the whtie box at the moment, but as soon as I do, I'll test that
<jasoncwarner_> (shoudln't be long now..rebooted about an hour ago ;) )
<DBO> wish I thought of that a while ago
<DBO> that will immediately point to the problem area
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: I've been firefighting other things.  I'll kick into that now.
<DBO> RAOF, isn't that as simple as clearing the framebuffer?
<RAOF> DBO: No; not if you want a seamless transition.
<DBO> RAOF, oh... ok :P
<RAOF> DBO: There isn't a modeset between lightdm and the regular session; it's not X not having anything to draw after a modeset, it's what unity-greeter has drawn to the root window going mad after unity-greeter quits.
<RAOF> Oh, huh.  I thought we couldn't advertise GL 3.0 without S3TC compression support.  Apparently we do!
<DBO> RAOF, it's GL
<DBO> lying is never out of the question
<RAOF> Heh.
 * RAOF is not at all surprised that the nvidia 9600 doesn't support GL 4.0; it's not a DX11 part.
<RAOF> DBO: By the way, the Intel sandybridge chips *also* support GL 3.0 on Precise.  Just on the off-chance you're hoping 3.0 support implies a certain level of performance :)
<DBO> RAOF, I am hoping that 3.0 implies newer nvidia/amd or sandybridge
<DBO> but not any older intel
<DBO> I believe that is correct
<RAOF> I think that's correct, too.
<RAOF> What effect are you trying to do?
<Sarvatt> hopefully nothing that requires GLX_ARB_create_context
<DBO> Sarvatt, actually we are simply using the 3.0 as an evil performance cutoff
<DBO> since apparently running a small benchmark on a users machine is evil...
<Sarvatt> DBO: every time you start a unity session or something? that would be evil :P
<DBO> pfft it would take like 20ms
<DBO> render a couple frames into an FBO
<DBO> time it
<DBO> done
<RAOF> That seems like a reasonable solution.
<DBO> yeah considered evil...
<RAOF> Although perhaps not *during* boot.
<DBO> nah was going to do it on the first alt-tab
 * RAOF was thinking storing it as configuration, and doing it on first boot.
<DBO> that would not account for hardware upgrades
<DBO> driver improvements
<RAOF> Match up to GL renderer string, and you can cache it.
<DBO> or us just improving the performance of the effect
<DBO> lord knows we are doing an expensive effect that maybe some smart mathy person can make cheaper
<Sarvatt> if gl version string isnt' the same, retest?
<RAOF> Would require a package upgrade, which can trivially trigger a re-benchmark.
<RAOF> Can we argue with whoever said benchmarking to determine what level of effects should be attempted? :)
<DBO> yeah...
<DBO> still...
<DBO> it was implied to be evil!
<DBO> brb
<RAOF> Doing it in a hot-path isn't going to be a particularly awesome move, but you don't *have* to do it in a hot path :)
<DBO> actually
<DBO> bed now
<DBO> cheers
<RAOF> G'night!
<RAOF> Dear universe: why isn't there an IDE that uses autofoo as its project description.
<Sarvatt> would be funny if querying the cached gl version string took more time than doing the benchmark though, could totally see that :)
<jalcine> RAOF: lol good question.
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Eh, they're already querying the GL vendor string as a part of startup; that info is free.
<BigWhale> Good Morning.
<ritz> pretty funny, In fedora 18 the scrollbar reminds me more of ubuntu than anything else
<pitti> Good morning
<Ursinha> morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> didrocks: bonjour
<pitti> didrocks: ca va?
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<didrocks> I'm fine, thanks! And you?
<pitti> quite well indeed!
<pitti> didrocks: I don't dare asking you my question..
<didrocks> pitti: hum, what question? :)
<pitti> didrocks: what do I need to reset in unity to get your alt fix?
<didrocks> pitti: euh, nothing normally, just logging out/in after upgrading should be fine
<didrocks> not working for you?
<didrocks> (working well here and confirmed on the french forum)
<pitti> it still neither works in terminal nor firefox
<didrocks> hum…
<pitti> I got unity 5.6.0-0ubuntu3 yesterday evening, and have booted this morning
<didrocks> I wonder if you don't have a keybinding blocking
<didrocks> (a compiz one)
<didrocks> unity --reset, but that will reset all your compiz keybindings
<pitti> probably ok, I can restore them
<didrocks> keep me posted
<pitti> doctor appointment, bbl
<didrocks> pitti: FYI, on alt + keys, seems that daniel and you still have it not working, so we are looking into it
<broder> didrocks: this may be related to pitti's issue, but alt-f10 doesn't work for me. expected or part of the same bug?
<broder> (nothing happens, and some percentage of the time compiz seems to lock up entirely)
<didrocks> broder: you mean, it doesn't show the appmenu for you?
<pitti> broder: I had that once yesterday, but a second try didn't reproduce
<seb128> hey
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, wie gehts?
<pitti> gut, danke! und dir? (I'm in my 1-on-1)
<seb128> pitti, gut, danke! (heh, finish, my 1:1 is supposed to be in 3 minutes :p)
<pitti> seb128: he's all your's; sorry for running over :)
<seb128> pitti, no worry, I've time it's my start of day ;-)
<seb128> it's for jasoncwarner_ that it's starting being late :p
<pitti> nice, dpkg -P python-gobject now is only held back by four packages
<pitti> I filed a debian bug for python-zeitgeist (didn't want to introduce a delta for this)
<pitti> update-manager and system-config-printer-gnome need porting to GI
<pitti> (or s-c-p dropped, rather)
<pitti> and python-gst0.10 is only due to sessioninstaller and rhythmbox
<pitti> at some point we want to make these work with GI gst
<BigWhale> Greetings.
<pitti> oh, the rb dependency is obsolete
<rickspencer3> hey didrocks
<mvo> pitti: is it just python-gobject -> python-gi?
<didrocks> hey hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> so, when I rebooted, the super key didn;t work
<didrocks> then opened an app?
<rickspencer3> I opened the dash manually, then it worked
<didrocks> and super key works?
<seb128> didrocks, do you want me to look for a rope for you?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, sort of
<pitti> mvo: no, update-manager-core actually has a few "gobject" imports
<pitti> mvo: once that's ported, we can switch
<rickspencer3> didrocks, when xchat was busy, it wouldn't work
<didrocks> seb128: sometimes, I wish people would directly annoy dx, yeah :)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: interesting, one sec
<rickspencer3> seb128, in my defense, I asked didrocks already if he wanted me to check it out ;)
<rickspencer3> so, it wasn't a randome ping
<didrocks> rickspencer3: can you please add and +1 on bug #953089?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 953089 in unity-distro-priority "Unity 5.6: Super key doesn't start the dash" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953089
<rickspencer3> didrocks, yeah
<didrocks> rickspencer3: then, I'll ping duflu about it
<pitti> didrocks: I think you need an IRC autoresponder /(unity|alt|super).*bug/ -> "please ask in #unity"
<rickspencer3> anything else I can do to help, let me know
<didrocks> pitti: well, if only upstream was answering on their channel :/
<pitti> mvo: and gtk as well, of course
<mvo> pitti: oh, let me check
<mvo> pitti: that is the old DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeViewGtk.py we actually need it like this to support lucid->precise upgrades
<pitti> mvo: I moved all packages which use GI to python-gi yesterday
<mvo> pitti: or am I missing something?
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> mvo: well, almost all, there were three which I sent a debian bug for
<pitti> mvo: ah, I see
<pitti> mvo: well, it's fine; we don't _need_ to drop it in 12.04 yet
<chrisccoulson>  whoever is on precise and running firefox could probably switch to the firefox-next PPA now, to start testing the first post-release update for 12.04 ;)
<pitti> mvo: I just did that dependency cleanup yesterday so that it's easier to see what's left to do
<pitti> mvo: I figure we can drop the static bits in 12.10?
<mvo> pitti: indeed, we can't as its still needed for the upgrade, once 12.04 is out we can drop it
<pitti> mvo: perfect
<mvo> pitti: great, thanks for the double-check!
<pitti> so s-c-p won't be ported, but I figure we'll use the GNOME upstream printing UI in 12.10
<pitti> mvo: I think I already tried moving the gst bits in sessioninstaller to GI, but the gst GIR is not working very well
<pitti> anyway, no need to spend vast amount of effort on this now
<pitti> mvo: btw, any chance we can look at bug 950676 this week?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 950676 in apt "lucid->precise upgrade failure due to gir1.0->gir1.2 conflicts" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950676
<mvo> pitti: yes!
<BigWhale> killall -9 unity ; unity & should be sufficient after an upgrade, right?
<BigWhale> ok, unity --replace is needed
<broder> didrocks: i expect alt-f10 to maximize the window, but it doesn't
<broder> aha! apparently i'm supposed to retrain myself to use super-up. didn't notice that before - must not have done a unity --reset yet
<didrocks> broder: alt-f10 doesn't maximize, it's supposed now to open the appmenu
<broder> didrocks: yep, got it. i was having problems immediately after upgrading, so i checked ccsm and alt-f10 was still listed as being the maximize. since then i've done a unity --reset, and it's now showing super-up
<broder> so it seems like i was left without a functioning maximize shortcut immediately after upgrading, which seems suboptimal
<didrocks> broder: yeah, compiz isn't great for migrating settings unfortunatly
<chrisccoulson> chop the last 4 words from that sentence ;)
 * chrisccoulson trolling
<chrisccoulson> :-)
<broder> seems like it might be worth just coming up with some condition where it's reasonable to reset the settings on upgrade. maybe first time you login to the ubuntu session or something?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128. i'm good thanks, but a bit tired. how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, lucky you, you can troll without being trolled back, I can't remember having hit any firefox bug this cycle :p
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> chrisccoulson, same here, good but tired, I'm working on it through coffee though ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's fairly solid atm
<chrisccoulson> and i even run nightly builds :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, time for you to tackle your g-s-d login measurement workitem then! ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll do that later. just getting firefox 12 beta stuff ready :)
<chrisccoulson> (already)
<seb128> chrisccoulson,  is 12 the one which will have some ui changes?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, what sort of changes? it looks fairly similar to the current version here
<seb128> chrisccoulson, dunno, I read some article online which stated they were looking at changing the ui, how tabs are rendered and a few other things
<chrisccoulson> oh, the theme refresh
<chrisccoulson> no, that hasn't happened yet
<chrisccoulson> if that happens, then it won't be before firefox 14, seeing as nothing has landed on trunk yet
<seb128> ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, didn't they want to change the startpage as well?
<pitti> didrocks: so, unity --reset destroyed all my settings, but alt+left/up are still broken in ffox and weechat :/
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what's going on with the startpage. i thought they were going to have a home tab, which would be the access point to the app store
<pitti> anyway, will deal with this later on, need to run to the supermarked quickly
<chrisccoulson> but i don't really know what is happening with that just yet
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, duflu found another place where it can causes this
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, nothing fancy in 12 yet then ;-)
<didrocks> pitti: so maybe another today
<chrisccoulson> what happens to the startpage is probably going to be driven by the requirements of https://wiki.mozilla.org/Web_Apps_integration
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is mozilla trying to turn my browser into an OS? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> and I can't even say "I will stay on the lts", you will bring the new crack there for us :p
<chrisccoulson> i really want to provide our own branded local startpage, so that we benefit from some of the features of the upstream startpage
<chrisccoulson> as it stands, we will miss out on features that are accessed via the upstream startpage
<seb128> right
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw did you get anywhere about the search entry not respecting your local for searches?
<seb128> or rather google not respecting your locale
<chrisccoulson> not yet. that reminds me, i need to email someone at google about that
<rickspencer3> wow, unlucky day for me :/
<seb128> rickspencer3, what happened?
<rickspencer3> I did a dist-upgrade yesterday, eveyrthing was fine
<rickspencer3> booted this morning, got a disk check ... then unity didn't quite finish loading
<rickspencer3> this is on my workstation
<rickspencer3> I did a hard reboot
<rickspencer3> I suppose I should have ssh'ed in and gotten logs and stuff
<rickspencer3> dang
<rickspencer3> worked perfectly this time :)
<rickspencer3> brb
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pitti> hello tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have committed cups-filters 1.0.5 now. Canb you upload it to Debian and Ubuntu? It fixes all PostScript printer problems.
<pitti> tkamppeter: nice! so did it help to reduce the PS level?
<pitti> tkamppeter: I'll have a look at debian bug 663564, and then uplaod
<ubot2`> Debian bug 663564 in cups-filters "cups-filters: 'make clean' leaves some object files over" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/663564
<pitti> tkamppeter: that's also something which sohuld go upstream
 * desrt yawns
<tkamppeter> pitti, reducing of the PS level did not help. The solution was adding certain workaround code to deactivate some PS features which the interpreters do not like.
<seb128> desrt, hey, wth, waking up at the middle of the night now? ;-)
<desrt> can't sleep :)
<tkamppeter> pitti, The "make clean" issue and some improvement on texttopdf will come in 1.0.6.
<pitti> hey desrt
<pitti> tkamppeter: ah, so should I leave this bug alone for now?
<tkamppeter> pitti, please upload 1.0.5 as it is now, as the bugs it fixes are of high importance.
<pitti> ack
<desrt> pitti: good morning
<desrt> seb128: how's glib?
<desrt> i notice you did a subtle increase of the priority on my XUL bug :)
<seb128> desrt, glib is just building, I cleared night backlog first
<desrt> sounds good.  looks like no new crisis for me overnight
<seb128> desrt, XUL> no, I just added an Ubuntu component to the bug and make it match the upstream settings
 * desrt notices some nice new gnome upgrades and wonders if it's jbicha or ricotz
<desrt> remind me again: what is the dpkg equivalent for cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/${pkgname}.list?
<seb128> desrt, dpkg -L binary?
<desrt> thanks
<desrt> looks like the new gnome-shell upload has problems :(
<seb128> desrt, what sort of problems?
<desrt>     JS ERROR: !!!     message = '"missing ; before statement"'
<desrt>     JS ERROR: !!!   Exception was: SyntaxError: missing ; before statement
<desrt>     JS ERROR: !!!     lineNumber = '12'
<desrt>     JS ERROR: !!!     fileName = '"/usr/share/gnome-shell/js/misc/config.js"'
<desrt>     JS ERROR: !!!     stack = '"@/usr/share/gnome-shell/js/ui/main.js:15
<desrt> these sort
<seb128> urg
<desrt> const HAVE_NETWORKMANAGER = @HAVE_NETWORKMANAGER@;
<desrt> oof.
<seb128> hum
<desrt> i'm not a javascript genius or anything... but that looks more like automake than javascript :)
<seb128> desrt, so interesting, new cogl got uploaded and binaries got rejected
<seb128> I guess that's because it failed to build on armel and somebody figured it should build everywhere or nowhere ;-)
<desrt> what does it mean for binaries to be rejected?
<seb128> desrt, that they will never reach you
<desrt> curious
<desrt> how is that related?
<seb128> desrt, related to what?
<desrt> the gnome-shell failure
<seb128> oh, I'm not speaking about your bug
<desrt> ah.  okay
<desrt> i though you had an explanation :)
<seb128> desrt, rather commenting on the "new gnome upgrades"
<seb128> desrt, we were > < that close to get the new clutter in :p
<seb128> desrt, which meant the new gnome-shell in
<desrt> oh
<seb128> it's just that armel ruined your party
<desrt> so now i have a new ultra-high priority bug :)
<desrt> got a log?
<seb128> desrt, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/96702927/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-armel.cogl_1.9.8-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<desrt> did you report that already?
<seb128> desrt, jbicha used https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-1.0/+bug/941617
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 941617 in clutter-1.0 "FFe: Update clutter/cogl to 1.9" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<seb128> desrt, oh, upstream, dunno if he did
<desrt> ahh
<desrt> no arm builds for ppa, i'm guessing
<seb128> desrt, no
<jbicha> good morning
<desrt> jbicha: good morning
<seb128> hey jbicha, how are you?
<desrt> jbicha: bad gnome-shell upload? :(
<seb128> desrt, hum, glib with your cancellable patches failed to build
<desrt> ah.  it's a good morning for everybody
<desrt> seb128: test failures?
<seb128> desrt, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/883085/
<desrt> seb128: you applied one patch and forgot the other
<seb128> desrt, bah, some days I hate quilt
<seb128> desrt, sorry about that
<desrt> :)
<desrt> no worries.  only increased my heart rate for 1 minute :)
<seb128> I had both but I ls >> serie (forgot the 's')
<desrt> ahh
<desrt> hum
<desrt> most curious!
<desrt> ./cogl/cogl.c:#ifndef GL_PACK_INVERT_MESA
<desrt> ./cogl/cogl.c:#define GL_PACK_INVERT_MESA 0x8758
<jbicha> desrt: do you have an ARM chroot? I tried to make one yesterday but I was getting memory errors
<desrt> jbicha: i have an arm system, in fact
<desrt> jbicha: the fix here is quite obvious, though
<seb128> desrt, mhr3: btw the libgee warning issue is fixed after yesterday's "rebuild with current vala" update
<desrt> jbicha: the code that uses GL_PACK_INVERT_MESA was originally added to cogl.c with this #ifndef business above
<jbicha> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/14/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t01:05
<desrt> the code was later moved to cogl-framebuffer.c
<mhr3> seb128, awesome, thx
<desrt> but the #ifndef didn't follow it
<desrt> the #ifndef just needs to be moved over
<seb128> pitti, \o/ syncdaemon bug
<pitti> just pushed the fix upstream
<pitti> seb128: with that I'm on par with you again!
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<pitti> actually no, I uploaded a fix in ubuntu-defaults-builder this morning
<pitti> so, +1
<seb128> pitti, I've 3 fixes lined up for upload
 * pitti sighs
<seb128> pitti, you need to get an extra 2 this afternoon :p
<desrt> jbicha: checking what's the deal with the mesa headers on ARM
<desrt> clearly there is some expectation that this symbol may not exist
<desrt> jbicha: have you reported the bug upstream yet?  i can do so, with a patch, if you like
<jbicha> desrt: no, I had assumed I was missing some build-depends, thanks
<desrt> jbicha: seems quite unlikely
<seb128> chrisccoulson, don't feed the trolls! (reading your -discuss reply)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> i love feeding the trolls!
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> jbicha: recent bug.  happened on feb 25
<desrt> jbicha: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=672038
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 672038 in general "Move the fallback define for GL_PACK_INVERT_MESA" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<desrt> this actually looks vaguely like a mesa bug....
<desrt> but i don't know enough to say
<desrt> because in the mesa headers you see this:
<desrt> #ifndef GL_MESA_pack_invert #define GL_PACK_INVERT_MESA               0x8758 #endif
<desrt> and later on, this:
<desrt> #ifndef GL_MESA_pack_invert #define GL_MESA_pack_invert 1 #endif
<desrt> if those were in the other order, this would to working fine
<jbicha> desrt: have you test built on ARM yet?
<desrt> nope
<desrt> let me do that.
<desrt> i think it may take a while
<desrt> my arm system isn't the zippiest thing :)
<seb128> desrt, ok, so glib seems to work fine for me, you have another chance to stop me before I upload it :p
<desrt> seb128: i didn't find any problems either
<seb128> desrt, ok, let's upload
<glatzor> hello mvo, i committed some fixes to the aptdaemon branch
<seb128> glatzor, hey
<desrt> jbicha: test-building now
<jbicha> desrt: Timo attached almost the same patch to the Ubuntu bug :)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i make the same assumption in firefox as dbusmenu is making for bug 953562
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 953562 in glib2.0 "dbusmenu assumes GDBus cancellation is reliable (and it's not)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953562
<desrt> jbicha: the problem is pretty obvious
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so you should be happy with the new upload ;-)
<desrt> devscripts has the worst recommends list of anything in the entire archive :p
<desrt> at least it doesn't install postfix anymore :)
<glatzor> hey seb128 ! how are you?
<seb128> glatzor, I'm thanks, how are you?
<desrt> *** parse error
<glatzor> seb128, fine. except that I have to leave for work now :/ :)
<seb128> glatzor, ok, ttyl!
<seb128> desrt, ?
<desrt> 07:26 < seb128> glatzor, I'm thanks, how are you?
<seb128> ups, "good" ;-)
<desrt> so i looked at the background thing last night, btw
<desrt> it's not as easy as all that
<desrt> mostly because lightdm does its image loading in a thread (as not to block the main UI thread when switching users)
<desrt> and gnomebg is not threadsafe
<desrt> seb128: hey.  hold the press on your glib upload.
<desrt> (unless it's too late)
<seb128> desrt, not too late
<desrt> i have another few patches for you :p
<seb128> desrt, the log ones?
<desrt> ya
<seb128> desrt, yeah, I noticed in git, both are needed?
<desrt> there are 3, actually
<desrt> although the one that's not in the bug is a windows fix
<desrt> and very embarassing :)
<seb128> desrt, I don't care about win bugs for Ubuntu uploads :p
<seb128> desrt, the buffer size one?
<desrt> ya
<desrt> pretty hilarious
<seb128> yeah, "don't care" ;-)
<desrt> "allocate an 80 bytes buffer"
<desrt> "now read a 100 bytes string into it"
<desrt> ...2 lines apart
<seb128> desrt, ok, I'm uploading that dbusmenu fix for now, I will do another upload later today or tomorrow, I've some packaging stuff to fix, I will include the log stuff then
<desrt> cool
<didrocks> pitti: so, the additional alt fixes seems to work without any regression I spotted
<didrocks> pitti: will take my chance and upload it
<pitti> \o/
 * pitti hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs pitti back
<desrt> didrocks: my god...
<desrt> didrocks: this caching code you added to gnomebg
<desrt> INSANE
<didrocks> desrt: hum, really? vuntz acked it for my defense :p
<desrt> the num_monitor thing is really really difficult to understand
<desrt> and possibly broken too
<desrt> since it assumes that a particular monitor number will always exist at the same geometry position
<desrt> jbicha: cogl test build is looking good... it's past the compiling and onto the docs
<didrocks> desrt: hum, the unicity is done on num monitor/geometry transformation/resolution
<desrt> didrocks: so consider that i have a 'span' configuration with monitor 0 (1920x1200) on the left and monitor 1 (same) on the right
<desrt> then i change the order
<desrt> the filenames should probably encode the relative position of each monitor -- not just its number
<desrt> and for completeness, also the total resolution of the desktop (since that could theoretically have an impact in the span case as well)
<desrt> unless you have a reason to believe i am wrong :)
 * desrt has never seen it actually do the wrong thing
<didrocks> desrt: I don't see how the span configuration changes things? As there is a support for only one wallpaper per monitor from what I know of?
<didrocks> the wallpapers can't span across monitors, isn't it?
<desrt> yes.  they can.
<desrt> that's the 'spanned' option
<didrocks> desrt: oh really? Never noticed the option. So in this case, you're right, encoding the relative position and total resolution would be needed
<desrt> didrocks: i'm sort of wondering why you bother with the monitor number at all
<desrt> didrocks: it seems in the 'spanned' case i end up with a file like so:
<desrt> 0_6_3840_1200_3243108fa99adb7361797c9c64f0021d
<desrt> ie: the total resolution of both monitors
<didrocks> desrt: the monitor was added at the end of the review
<didrocks> from a french man leaving in Grenoble :)
<desrt> which means the monitor number thing is ... not really used, i guess
<desrt> ahh
<desrt> vuntz added that part?
<didrocks> the idea was "maybe one day, we will support multiple wallpapers"
<desrt> *headdesk*
<didrocks> don't remember if I added them or he did TBH
<didrocks> quite 2 years old :)
<didrocks> but remember that was added at the end
<didrocks> triggered an offset issue
<didrocks> and then fixed :)
 * desrt was trying to make sense of GnomeBG yesterday for adding to lightdm (so we can have slideshows supported)
 * didrocks tries to grab the bug reference
<didrocks> desrt: but yeah, not having the monitor number prevent this case (which isn't used today)
<desrt> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=608419
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 608419 in libgnome-desktop "Caching wallpaper resize to avoid some CPU cycle at startup" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<desrt> in any case, i don't think it matters too much
<desrt> i've stopped trying for now :)
<desrt> getting GnomeBG into lightdm would be ... much less trivial than i expected
<desrt> and there are more important things to do :)
<desrt> jbicha: the cogl build is working
<didrocks> agreed :)
<didrocks> well, changing the monitor side, if they have exactly the same resolution and you use "spanned" wallpaper
<didrocks> the probability is quite low :)
<desrt> not really
<desrt> when you hook up two new monitors for the first time there's a 50/50 chance that they end up the right way around
<didrocks> hum, really? I remember digging into the glib monitor doc for that purpose
<didrocks> and I thought it was quite clear from there that the number were preserved
<desrt> yes.  that's exactly the problem :)
<desrt> the number is preserved -- so it used to be in the order (0 1) and now it's in the order (1 0)
<didrocks> I meant, the number per monitor
<didrocks> like, the monitor tagged 0 will always be 0 :)
<didrocks> or you mean, when you switch them?
<desrt> yes.  exactly
<desrt> maybe i plug in the monitor physically on the right side and it becomes 0 and the desktop decides it is the one on the left
<didrocks> ah yeah, in this case, even if the resolution is different on both, you will get the bug
<didrocks> hum, tricky :)
<desrt> well, i'm not sure
<desrt> because there is another bug that seems to prevent that, as mentioned :)
<desrt> in the span case, it seems that only monitor number 0 is ever seen
<desrt> with the total resolution of the entire desktop appearing in the cache filename
<desrt> which is.. unexpected :)
<didrocks> indeed :)
<desrt> caching is also never done for slideshows
<desrt> and it could be...
<didrocks> yeah, that's in a FIXME in the code, or TODO :)
<desrt> ie: cache the scaled source images
<desrt> before blending
<didrocks> one after another
<didrocks> we need to think about the cleanup though
<desrt> ya....
<didrocks> I'm still very surprised by the speed we gained with that
<didrocks> quite unexpected
<desrt> scaling is not cheap
<desrt> well, actually
<desrt> the clever thing to do would be to scale on the GPU
<didrocks> indeed :)
<desrt> but i guess that might not work if you can't upload the original image as a texture because it's too large
<desrt> or if you're in a software-only situation
<didrocks> it's not like the GPU is totally unfamiliar with this kind of operations :)
<didrocks> large FBO support is better, so maybe in few years
<cyphermox> yo/sup
<didrocks> (apart from cheap netbooks)
<desrt> heh
<desrt> i totally pictured you writing that patch on your cheap netbook :)
<didrocks> desrt: no, it was on my cheap laptop! :)
<didrocks> desrt: even if it's totally true that most of the time, I do my GNOME patches on my netbook (while travelling)
<didrocks> but not this one though ;)
<didrocks> oh wait
<didrocks> yeah I refactored it for gnome3 on my netbook
<didrocks> while doing Annecy->Lyon ;) so yeah, half true :)
<desrt> ugh
<desrt> annoying unity issue: go into a terminal and hold down alt+a
<dupondje> Could somebody give https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/931397 a look?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 931397 in xorg-server "Xorg crashes with AutoAddDevices "false"" [High,Confirmed]
<desrt> watch the appmenu flicker....
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, this one is tracked
<didrocks> desrt: (TBH, we have more annoying issues, but shhhhh ;))
<desrt> didrocks: i found a really really cool one yesterday :)
<didrocks> if it's cool, I'm all hears :)
<desrt> http://imgur.com/uGhcd
<desrt> that's what happens if you write a program that repeatedly opens/closes a window quickly
<desrt> seems the code that dynamically adds/removes the icon for the window to the dash has some race in it
<didrocks> huho, scary
<didrocks> please ping DBO about it
<didrocks> (what's this train icon?)
<desrt> it's a custom gnome-terminal profile i have called 'spadina'
<desrt> that sshs me to my linode (also called 'spadina')
<didrocks> makes sense :)
<desrt> spadina is a street in downtown toronto.  it has streetcars on it.
<desrt> they kinda look like that :)
 * desrt needed an icon *shrug*
<didrocks> ah ok, got it!
 * didrocks still waiting for thunderbird to restart
<didrocks> (approx. 2min here)
 * didrocks looks at chrisccoulson meanwhile
<desrt> http://people.csail.mit.edu/hasinoff/spadiners/510-streetcar.jpg
<didrocks> desrt: the picture looks accurate
<dupondje> cnd: You have any status on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/931397 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 931397 in xorg-server "Xorg crashes with AutoAddDevices "false"" [High,Confirmed]
<desrt> DBO: hey
<desrt> DBO: http://imgur.com/uGhcd happens if you run http://fpaste.org/79H2/ for a little while
<desrt> even after you quit the program...
<desrt> and unity tends to be using a lot of CPU at that point as well (and doesn't go back down)
<desrt> restarting unity fixes both issues
<seb128> dupondje, hey, I recommend you use #ubuntu-x for xorg issues
 * dupondje joins :) thx
<desrt> seb128: thanks for the gio-symbols catch
<seb128> desrt, yw ;-)
<tkamppeter> pitti, patch for debian bug 663564 is applied to the upstream BZR of cups-filters now, so will be available in 1.0.6.
<ubot2`> Debian bug 663564 in cups-filters "cups-filters: 'make clean' leaves some object files over" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/663564
<didrocks> tkamppeter: hey, did you get the time to look at why I can't print anymore btw? :)
<jbicha> seb128: can you approve cogl & gjs from the new queue?
<seb128> jbicha, done
<tkamppeter> didrocks, this is a known bug, thew update to the new gutenprint does not update your PPD.
<tkamppeter> didrocks, for the time being, run
<tkamppeter> sudo cups-genppdupdate
<didrocks> tkamppeter: thanks! Will try that :)
<desrt> jbicha: fixed build has been fired off, i guess?
<seb128> desrt, cogl? it built and got newed already
<desrt> oh.  that was fast.
<desrt> i guess the builders are not loaded down for the day yet :)
<seb128> desrt, seems like builders are more powerful that your arm device ;-)
<seb128> desrt, well, archive builders are usually fine
<seb128> desrt, the lag is often on ppa builders
<desrt> ah.  didn't realise PPA was a different set
<desrt> i thought they used the same x86(64) ones
<seb128> desrt, the ppa ones are virtual buildders with a limit set of archs
<desrt> and just the arm ones were for archive-only
<seb128> desrt, archive buildders are real hardware builders :p
<desrt> :)
<seb128> desrt, https://launchpad.net/builders btw
<desrt> i was just looking for that
<desrt> didn't it used to be called soyuz?
<desrt> aw crap.  unity crashed again -- in a really interesting way
<seb128> no, "soyuz" is the launchpad codename for the buildds part
<seb128> it redirects to launchpad.net/launchpad nowadays though
<desrt> i can still type into IRC and my screen is updating (i see my music player ticking off seconds)
<desrt> but i can't interact with any chrome (like moving windows)
<desrt> nor can i change the focus
<seb128> *fun*
<desrt> good old compiz restart fixes all :)
<desrt> we still have lpia builders?  fascinating.
 * desrt thought those were done
<pitti> tkamppeter: ah, great
<seb128> desrt, yeah, and seems people still use it :p
<seb128> desrt, the ppa stats have "lpia 	1 	4 jobs (1 hour 40 minutes) "
<desrt> there's only one... so i'm guessing it's only used for some special-cases?
<seb128> desrt, likely for people still running builds on ubuntu version where lpia was supported
<seb128> not sure, that would be a lamont's question ;-)
<seb128> or maybe just "in case we would need one a day for a reason"
<desrt> ah.  good call.
<desrt> ah nice.  jbicha did a fixed gnome-shell upload
<desrt> didrocks: The following packages will be REMOVED: unity
<desrt> The following packages will be upgraded: unity-common
<didrocks> desrt: you are on amd64?
<desrt> yup...
<desrt> that's not supposed to happen anymore, right?
<didrocks> desrt: seems the unity-common in i386 is published
<didrocks> and the unity package built on amd64 for you not
<didrocks> desrt: hum, no, it's supposed to happen still :)
<desrt> ah.  okay.
<desrt> so the usual "don't blindly dist-upgrade" :)
<didrocks> exactly!
<desrt> sorry for the bug
<didrocks> no worry ;)
<didrocks> at least, you asked before telling yes :p
 * desrt runs apt-get with -y from now on for extra fun
<didrocks> tip of the day: add --force-yes as well :)
<desrt> is that for the "Yes, I really mean to destroy my system" prompt? :)
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> (btw, when compiz crash, it's normal you can still type on IRC and the screen refreshes by Xorg)
<didrocks> but as you told, you can't switch the focus
<didrocks> and of course, no chrome
<desrt> well, there was chrome
<desrt> i just couldn't interact with it
<desrt> like dragging the title bar did nothing
<didrocks> chrome, like window decoration?
<desrt> ya
<didrocks> ah interesting, that shouldn't happen indeed :)
<tkamppeter> pitti, can you upload CUPS to Debian and Ubuntu? It has important fixes on the IPP backend.
<desrt> i don't know if it was a crash as much as a weird sort of lockup
<didrocks> well, lockup, if compiz is still running, freeze the screen most of the time, no more refresh
<desrt> ya.  that's why i was surprised
<pitti> tkamppeter: ok, sure; still fighting with the kfreebsd FTBFS, I'll have another look at this; my first attempt didn't succeed
<pitti> tkamppeter: building now
<jibel> what is the key to enable/disable the display of the content of ~/Desktop on the desktop ?
<seb128> jibel,
<seb128> org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons
<jibel> seb128, thanks, that's also the key to bug 953089 \o/
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 953089 in unity-distro-priority "Unity 5.6: key bindings doesn't work on empty workspace" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953089
<jibel> when show-desktop-icons is disabled, no keybinding work
<seb128> hum
<seb128> why do people do stuff like that?!
<seb128> still a bug, but yeah, stupid options keep bitting us
<jibel> it also breaks refresh of the title in the menu bar
<seb128> jibel, right, we should not let people turn that off
<seb128> jibel, I'm pondering forcing the option under unity
<jibel> seb128,is it on or off after an upgrade from oneiric ?
<seb128> jibel, it was always on in any ubuntu version
<didrocks> seb128: not in une though
<didrocks> (sorry, catching up, was building the list for priority on top of priority to prioritize more bugs)
<s9iper1> huats:  are you there
<s9iper1> ?
<didrocks> so maybe une -> natty -> oneiric -> precise
<s9iper1> found a bug related to you i guess
<didrocks> but it was the default key, so should be migrated to the new default after update/login
<cyphermox> didrocks: seb128: pitti: are you guys running the new n-m/n-m-g from ~ubuntu-desktop ppa? I'd upload today if possible
<pitti> cyphermox: ah, I'm not; seems I missed the announcement/ping for that
<didrocks> cyphermox: I added the ppa this morning, but didn't get a chance to reboot yet
 * pitti upgrades
<seb128> cyphermox, I didn't restart yet, will do in a bit
<cyphermox> thanks guys
<huats> s9iper1: I am
<huats> but not sure I'll be able to answer you
<huats> just query me in private
<huats> I'll answer it once I'llbe able (tonight)
 * desrt does the happy-cogl dance
<desrt> jbicha_: looks like the gnome-shell lg crasher is fixed with the latest upload
<jbicha_> desrt: upload? you mean the gnome3 ppa or what?
<desrt> yes.  i'd imagine so.
<cnd> dupondje, no status to report
<jbicha_> wow, yeah it works here too now, I did pull from the Debian packaging & rebuilt a few things....
<cnd> dupondje, why are you running with auto add devices as false?
<seb128> jbicha_, I promoted the cogl binary and retried builds
<seb128> jbicha_, clutter builds I mean
<dupondje> cnd: seems like its a required setting for bumblebee
<cnd> dupondje, what's bumblebee?
<dupondje> nvidia optimus implementation.
<cnd> why would it be required for it?
<dupondje> http://www.bumblebee-project.org/
<dupondje> Not sure why its needed btw.
<cnd> dupondje, where do you see anything that says it is needed?
<dupondje> https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/blob/master/conf/xorg.conf.nouveau
<dupondje> the bugreporter is the main dev of Bumblebee btw
<chrisccoulson> i'm disappointed that the troll didn't respond to my email on the gwibber thread
<pitti> didrocks: rebooted with new unity, and there's still a problem
<pitti> cyphermox: new nm/nm-applet from PPA, working fine for WPA2 and system-wide connection
<cyphermox> pitti: thanks
<cyphermox> WPA2 I'm using too, testing WPA2 ad-hoc as a replacement for the WPA ad-hoc fubar
<didrocks> pitti: :/ we kill latest opportunities though
<didrocks> works well here, but since yesterday
<pitti> didrocks: now that my Alt key is fully working, what do I annoy you with now?
<didrocks> (weechat in a terminal)
 * pitti hugs didrocks, SCNR
 * didrocks hugs pitti too
<pitti> working well in weechat and firefox again!!
<didrocks> stop doing that to my little heart!
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> phew ;)
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: I was wondering why you wanted to break my Flash plugin, but it turns out I just needed to update my partner sources.list to precise
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, it's all part of a larger conspiracy :)
<jbicha> the conspiracy that the partner repo stays empty most of the development cycle? or the one involving Gwibber?
<jbicha> hmm, clutter fails on armel & armhf too https://launchpadlibrarian.net/96782888/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-armhf.clutter-1.0_1.9.14-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<pitti> Sweetshark: is bug 906402 still required for precise?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 906402 in graphite2 "[MIR] graphite2" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/906402
<Amoz> jbicha, you're my hero <3
<Sweetshark> pitti: no, IMHO.
<Amoz> and everyone else working on gnome 3.4 for official repos
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, good; could you please close the bug then, saying that/why it's not needed any more?
<Sweetshark> pitti, jibel_: I still cant reproduce bug 916868 -- I just did a complete upgraded from a virgin oneiric install.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 916868 in libreoffice "package libreoffice-common 1:3.5.0~beta2-2ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 134 (dup-of: 915271)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/916868
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 915271 in libreoffice "package libreoffice-core 1:3.4.4-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: rmdir: failed to remove `usr/lib/libreoffice/basis3.4/program/': Directory not empty" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/915271
<jbicha> desrt: the clutter failure is upstream too, right?
<Sweetshark> jibel, jibel_: Is it possible to run jenkins with debug=70000?
<jibel> Sweetshark, sure. first thing tomorrow
<Sweetshark> jibel: great! that helps me a bunch. thanks!
<didrocks> cyphermox: seems I stil have network :)
<cyphermox> didrocks: great
<cyphermox> I'll upload this after lunch I think
<cyphermox> others tested this as I fit in two extra bug fixes on top
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, I tried wired and wifi and both are fine here
<didrocks> nice :)
<cyphermox> anyone tried 3G? (though I did, and I know it works)
<cyphermox> I just ordered 4 new 3G devices to help with testing, and slowly build up my box of pain
 * didrocks doesn't have a 3G card support in the computer
<cyphermox> didrocks: don't worry about it
<pitti> good night everyone!
 * didrocks waves good evening
<mterry> Is anyone else having trouble clicking on scrollbar grips this past week?
<dobey> mterry: if you mean overlay-scrollbar, i've always had problems with that.
<mterry> dobey, I do mean o-s, but I've only had recent problems.  It goes away too quickly
<dobey> ah
<dobey> mterry: the fade-out time seems fine here. i have also been experiencing some of my mouse clicks being ignored all over the place, though
<mterry> dobey, no, not that.  It just goes away before I can get to it
<dobey> mterry: it doesn't pop up where your mouse is?
<mterry> dobey, well, it does, but kind of to the right, as expected.  When I try to move over to it, it goes away
<seb128> mterry, do you use a pad?
<seb128> mterry, or any touch device?
<mterry> seb128, laptop touchpad
<seb128> mterry, it's https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=672009
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 672009 in gtk "gtk 3.3.18, menu items are not highlighted on mouseover with pads devices" [Normal,New]
<seb128> mterry, gtk missing enter events on touch devices
<dobey> huh
<seb128> likely a side effect of the xinput 2.2 smooth scrolling work
<seb128> there is a small testcase with a gtkbutton on the bug
<seb128> it only gets the first enter event not the next ones
<seb128> works fine if you use a mouse
<mterry> seb128, ah, I'm opening an email on d-d-l from you now that sounds related  :)
<seb128> it's something xinputish
<mterry> eh, not quite
<seb128> mterry, yeah, the email is gtk doing a slightly incompatible change in their abi
<dobey> yeah, i'm not on my laptop
<seb128> which is another "fun" issue
<mterry> seb128, but cool, good to know it's a known issue anyway
<seb128> mterry, still hacking on unity-greeter? as much as I love smooth animation I think it's time you stop investing on that to tackle some bugs ;-)
<mterry> seb128, no, done with that.  I got as far as I cared to with GTK+.  Expect a release tomorrow.  Now I'm fixing up quickly's tutorial.  And then hopefully bugs (though I'll probably give deja-dup bugs a priority unless you've got something you care about)
<mterry> Oh, happy pi day btw!
<mterry> :)
<seb128> lol, "pi day"
<seb128> mterry, we have plenty on the milestoned list ;-)
<dobey> how is 14/03/2012 == pi?
<dobey> silly 'mericans
<chrisccoulson> dobey, right, i thought exactly the same: https://twitter.com/#!/chrisccoulson/status/179955372759584769 ;)
<dobey> heh
<chrisccoulson> i like Laney's suggestion
<dobey> yeah
<chrisccoulson> 22/7 ;)
<dobey> although, 3.333... isn't really pi either
<dobey> not that i oppose the consumption of pie on any day
<micahg> dobey: your math is off :P
<dobey> eh?
<micahg> 22/7 != 3.333
<dobey> uh
<dobey> ah right
<dobey> anyway, it's not pi
<micahg> 22/7 =~ 3.14285 which is closer than 3.14 as was pointed out on slashdot
<micahg> π =~ 3.14159
<dobey> heh, "slashdot"
<dobey> i know what pi is
<xclaesse> jbicha, argh gnome-shell does not start anymore
<dobey> and pi number of days into the existence of earth, it was still a big ball of plasma
<xclaesse> jbicha, since the cogl/clutter update
<xclaesse> jbicha, I have a backtrace if you want
<xclaesse> jbicha, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cogl/+bug/955347
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 955347 in cogl "Crash in gnome-shell" [Undecided,New]
<soaringsky> hey, last December it was mentioned that you guys want a dedicated gnome shell distro
<soaringsky> I made ugr last year, but had to stop due to health issues
<soaringsky> seb128: ^^
<seb128> soaringsky, hi, yes?
<seb128> soaringsky, talk to jbicha and ricotz maybe, they maintain the gnome-shell stack
<seb128> soaringsky, it's just lacking a few extra volunteers to work on it and make a proper derivative like xubuntu etc
<soaringsky> jbicha: ricotz: ^^
<soaringsky> seb128: yeah, I have those volunteers
<seb128> great, so wait for jbicha to ping back ;-)
<soaringsky> seb128: I was almost to that point last year, but I got really sick. now I'm starting to get better and working on ugr again
<seb128> soaringsky, ok, great, I never understood the ugr stuff, like why doing a separate project rather than an official variant
<seb128> but if both efforts can be merged that would be great
<soaringsky> seb128: I couldn't start it out as an official variant. I had to start somewhere
<soaringsky> seb128: I wrote the initial preview in two days. I never could have became official in that time
<seb128> well, let's not argue on that ;-)
<seb128> seems there is enough people interested to do an official variant
<seb128> so that's great
<soaringsky> seb128: but my goal has always been to become Gubuntu :)
<dobey> isn't ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs supposed to get sourced on log-in so those things env up in the ENV?
<seb128> dobey, no
<ogra_> hmpf
<seb128> dobey, glib has an api giving you those folder which parses the file IIRC
<dobey> seb128: so one is just supposed to parse the file?
<dobey> i know glib has api
<ogra_> so who decided to make gcalctool unresizable but also make it wrap the stuff in the top pane ?
<dobey> but python doesn't
<ogra_> that really doesnt fly if you have a long addition to do
<jbicha> xclaesse: yes I know it's broken, there are several uploads, you can use the gnome3 ppa if you don't want to wait
<jbicha> soaringsky: well it doesn't start as official, ask Lubuntu about how long that took
<seb128> jbicha, that's why you use breaks usually ;-)
<seb128> dobey, the point is that you should be using glib
<jbicha> but an important first step is getting as much as possible in Ubuntu's official repositories
<soaringsky> jbicha: ik, thats why I started unofficial
<dobey> seb128: unfortunately that's not so much an option for this. the whole cross-platform thing and all
<dobey> seb128: so i guess i have to implement parsing that file
<xclaesse> jbicha, so gnome-shell 3.3 is going to precise soon?
<seb128> dobey, right, if you don't want to use standards libs I guess you have to do things yourself
<jbicha> seb128: could you approve mutter for 386 & amd64 from the new queue?
<soaringsky> jbicha: yeah, I have a few minor things like cantarell and shell tweaks. then its just the metapackage
<dobey> seb128: what i *want* to do is not relevant :)
<jbicha> soaringsky: cantarell is in Ubuntu, I think shell tweaks should be a packaged extension if you need them
<seb128> dobey, glib works fine under other platforms you support, you could use it
<seb128> dobey, and if some Xsession script was exporting the xdg dir in the environment that wouldn't help you on other platforms anyway
<dobey> seb128: feel free to convince people who make that decision. and good luck with that.
<dobey> seb128: no, but it would make my life easier on linux
<seb128> well you have to implement the parsing anyway
<dobey> because os.environ.get() is a lot less code
<seb128> so you can as well use it accross platforms
<soaringsky> jbicha: oh, cool. I don't have more than a handful of my own packages. everything else is already in repos
<seb128> jbicha, done
<seb128> jbicha, bah, clutter ftbfs on armel
<seb128> desrt, ^
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/96782888/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-armhf.clutter-1.0_1.9.14-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> "/usr/bin/install: will not overwrite just-created `/build/buildd/clutter-1.0-1.9.14/debian/tmp//usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/pkgconfig/clutter-glx-1.0.pc' with `clutter-glx-1.0.pc'"
<seb128> wth?
<seb128> desrt, that was just a fyi seems you watch the new gnome-shell landing
<jbicha> seb128: yeah, I did mention it failed but I don't really have the ability to fix arm failures :(
<ricotz> jbicha, seb128, hi
<seb128> hey ricotz
<soaringsky> jbicha: back in the day when gnome-shell was young, we had a lot of version in compatability issues with shell extensions. is that still the case?
<xclaesse> jbicha, I see gnome3 ppa also has totem 3.3, that won't be merged into main I guess?
<ricotz> i dont have time to look into it, but this is caused by my arm patch to unify the pkg-config file name
<jbicha> soaringsky: my personal opinion is that we shouldn't bother packaging extensions, but point people to extensions.gnome.org
<soaringsky> jbicha: ok
<jbicha> ricotz: ah, what happens if we don't use that patch?
<ricotz> seb128, jbicha, the x11 backend installs a clutter-glx.pc too which should be work around somehow
<seb128> jbicha, just drop the patch, if there is an issue and some user try to run gnome-shell on arm they will complain
<seb128> it's not like your armel gnome-shell userbase was big
<ricotz> jbicha, dropping it might be fine if all rdepens have caught up to use clutter.pc instead of a backend specific one
<seb128> it's maybe desrt only :p
<seb128> ricotz, jbicha: if that's not the case you will know soon with rebuilds
<jbicha> ricotz: ok, I'll drop it and if it's needed we can add it again later
<ricotz> seb128, some rdepends arent really handling gl vs gles2
<ricotz> jbicha, ok
<ricotz> jbicha, i guess doko will complain if it breaks
<soaringsky> jbicha: extensions.gnome.org looks great. I'll probably code a quick app that has that site embedded
<xclaesse> jbicha, ok FYI adding the gnome3 ppa and gnome-shell 3.3, the crash is fixed :)
<jbicha> soaringsky: you should talk to GNOME about that
<desrt>  /usr/bin/install: will not overwrite just-created `/build/buildd/clutter-1.0-1.9.14/debian/tmp//usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/pkgconfig/clutter-glx-1.0.pc' with `clutter-glx-1.0.pc'
<jbicha> xclaesse: yes, it's a temporary problem in the normal archives
<desrt> seb128: highly curious
<seb128> jbicha, next time please make cogl breaks gnome-shell
<desrt> seb128: looks like a packaging problem more than anything else?
<seb128> desrt, read scrollback, it's ricotz's fault
<soaringsky> jbicha: k, thanks. do you know of any way to have extensions installed by default?
<seb128> desrt, or don't read scrollback
<seb128> desrt, unping, nothing for you, it's being addressed, just keep the "gnome-shell on its way" info ;-)
 * desrt is very very tired
<jbicha> soaringsky: Debian enables the alternative status menu (aka "don't hide the shut down button") by default
<jbicha> http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gnome-shell-extensions.html
<soaringsky> jbicha: ty
<desrt> THOSE BASTARDS
<desrt> how dare they modify our perfect UI
<desrt> who do they think they are?!
<chrisccoulson> desrt, perhaps you need to hit them with a trademark stick like some other projects do? That will stop people from modifying your perfect UI ;)
<chrisccoulson> actually, i shouldn't put ideas in to peoples heads
<dobey> chrisccoulson: but then they'll have to ship it as goneme instead of gnome
<thumper> hi people
<thumper> I have a really annoying problem that effectively stops me being able to use a vt
<thumper> I get a bucketload of "iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: GF was set with SGI:SISO" sent to standard out on the vt
<thumper> anywhere from 10 to 20 / second
<thumper> can't use gdb with that going on
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-03-15
<desrt> DBO: around?
<desrt> jbicha: hey
<jbicha> desrt: good evening
<desrt> jbicha: what timezone do you operate on?
<jbicha> desrt: same as you, would you believe it was in the upper 80s here today?
<jbicha> crazy weather
<desrt> where do you live?
<kenvandine> same here
<kenvandine> nuts
<jbicha> just south of kenvandine in Columbia, South Carolina
 * desrt knows by the use of "upper 80s" that it's not so close, yet not so far
<desrt> ah.  cool.
<jbicha> lol
<desrt> so this just happened:
<desrt> Get:13 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/universe gnome-shell amd64 3.3.90-0ubuntu1 [331 kB]
<jbicha> that's good, right?
<desrt> jbicha: yes.  quite :)
<desrt> no more gnome3 ppa required
<desrt> so there does appear to be a bit of an issue...
<desrt> dunno if you know about it but it seems like there is a conflict with tweak-tool now
<jbicha> desrt: yes, the new gnome-tweak-tool just finished building
<desrt> ah.  great.
<desrt> ppa-purge was having a heart attack
<jbicha> I should have done a whole bunch more breaks as some things are actually still broken but apt isn't telling you that
<desrt> i really think aptitude is not so clever sometimes when removing a single package would resolve a conflict and instead it proposes to remove 12 others without solving it
<jbicha> if you want thing to work, keep the gnome3 ppa until tomorrow
<desrt> oh =)
<desrt> anything in particular?
<jbicha> cheese won't work, for one
<desrt> ah.  i don't use that.
<jbicha> the libcogl5 stuff at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html
<desrt> so what's the deal with the soname bump?
<desrt> i guess it went through afterall?
<jbicha>  the map plugin from eog-plugins won't work until libchamplain gets updated
<jbicha> desrt: they did 4 soname bumps this cycle and were working on one more this week so I sent them an email & they agreed that it would be a good idea to stop doing that until next cycle :)
<desrt> gotcha
<desrt> well, in any case, good work
<desrt> looks like you really hauled ass today :)
<desrt> maybe i can convince tiffany to go back to ubuntu now :p
<jbicha> what's she use?
<desrt> fedora mostly
<desrt> i think she's planning to try mint when the next version is done, though
<jbicha> the dev version of fedora is a painful way to go...
<desrt> all of her classmates/students have been switching and she's wondering what the fuss is about :p
<desrt> ya.  i don't have any great love of fedora as a distro :)
<jbicha> desrt: did gnome shell 3.2 on ubuntu work on your arm box?
<desrt> it's headless
<jbicha> ah, well clutter's a bit broken on arm now
<desrt> anything to do what that earlier define? :)
<desrt> jasoncwarner_: good morning
<jbicha> desrt: I think one is related to that https://launchpadlibrarian.net/96831041/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-armhf.clutter-gst_1.5.4-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<mterry> desrt, you around?  Do you remember updating GTK+ 3's 043_ubuntu_menu_proxy.patch for bug 915241?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 915241 in gtk+3.0 "Update menubar patches" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/915241
<desrt> i remember helping cimi to update the patch during the rally
<desrt> why do you ask?
<mterry> desrt, the property "ubuntu-local" got dropped, and I don't see anyway for apps to opt-out on a per-menubar manner now.  (as glade needs to for embedded menubars)
<desrt> curious.
<desrt> i recall asking around if anyone was using that property for anything like that
<desrt> and i got told no :p
<mterry> desrt, if it was just an oversight, I can add it back.  But was curious if it was intentional and what the replacement would be
<mterry> desrt, :)
<mterry> desrt, I think freeciv also uses it
<desrt> specifically, i remember asking ted if it was used to supress the panel's menu from itself getting sucked up
<desrt> mterry: it removal was intentional
<desrt> but clearly it should be added back
<desrt> or at least some other mechanism
<mterry> desrt, OK.  I can't think of a reason not to just add it back (vs another mechanism)
<desrt> better check with cimi, of course
<desrt> it's his baby
<desrt> but i think you're right
<mterry> desrt, ok, will do
<mterry> GTK+ 2 still has the property
<mterry> night all!
<desrt> ta
<RAOF> Bah.  No Robert?
<RAOF> Hm.  Now that I say that out loud, I suspect that perhaps a baby might be involved in that lack...
<lifeless> RAOF: oi :P
<lifeless> RAOF: and yes.
<RAOF> lifeless: Sorry, other Robert :)
<lifeless> I know :). Hey, who is our n-m guru ?
<RAOF> cyphermox, IIRC.
<RAOF> Yup.
<RAOF> Although for some reason I always associate Sweetshark with n-m maintainership.  I have no idea why.
<desrt> RAOF: Mathieu Trudel-Lapierre <mathieu-tl@ubuntu.com>
<desrt> seems like he does the vast majority of uploads
<RAOF> desrt: Yeah, he's the guy.
<desrt> RAOF: so have you really never heard of this purple snow issue i was mentioning earlier?
<desrt> i wonder if you have some time to work through it with me...
<desrt> ie: i could try to reproduce it and we could debug
<RAOF> Can you help me swap in that context?
<desrt> i have a t420
<desrt> most of the time it sits in a dock, connected via DVI to two 24 inch panels
<desrt> i undock it when i leave my house
<desrt> sometimes undocking it causes a purple snow effect on the laptop panel
<desrt> i have it right now, for example
<RAOF> Ok.
<RAOF> Let me build a test unity-greeter to see if I've discovered the corruption bug, and then I can do some debugging.
 * RAOF *loves* how trouble-free "bzr pull" is in an unclean tree.
<desrt> RAOF: http://people.gnome.org/~ryanl/MVI_0037.AVI
<desrt> a couple of notes: the problem seems to happen most (exclusively?) when i boot the laptop in the dock with the lid closed (ie: laptop panel not in use during startup)
<desrt> docking the laptop again allows me to use the external monitors normally
<desrt> the issue only ever impacts the internal screen
<desrt> notice also that exactly half of the screen (left side) is stretched out over the entire display
<desrt> it's also like this if i switch to the console
<RAOF> desrt: Ok.  So, throwing "drm.debug=0x4" on your kernel command line is likely to be the sweetspot for debugging vs verbosity in dmesg.
<RAOF> It would seem likely to be a modesetting issue.
<desrt> k.  lemme reboot and try to reproduce
 * desrt gets on irc from another machine
<desrt> arf.  too much debugging output -> causes the buffer to ring
 * desrt composes multiple files into one
<desrt> RAOF: okay.. here you go http://fpaste.org/yQ59/
<desrt> see the markers in the file for the point at which i docked/undocked
<desrt> the general scenario is that i booted the laptop in the dock with the lid closed, logged in, undocked, redocked
<RAOF> Huh.  It seems to be flipping fbc on and off.
<RAOF> desrt: I don't suppose that booting with i915.i915_enable_fbc=0 fixes it for you?
<desrt> allow me to try that :)
<RAOF> That's what looks most suspicious.
<desrt> does not fix it
<RAOF> Boo.
<desrt> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-18-generic root=UUID=7796de19-491a-4714-882f-0a758240deb9 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7 i915.i915_enable_fbc=0
<desrt> that's right?
<desrt> you saw the video?
<RAOF> Yes.
<Sarvatt> desrt: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/intel-gfx/2012-March/015473.html
<desrt> hello hello
<desrt> well isn't that a timely post?
<desrt> RAOF: do you do drm or am i better speaking with some kernel folks at this point?
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Nice catch, thanks.
<RAOF> desrt: Talking to kernel guys wouldn't hurt.  If that patch gets applied we can ping kernel guys to get it integrated in precise.
<desrt> looks like ajax is on the case
<desrt> that gives me confidence
<Sarvatt> nah that patch is very much a hack
<Sarvatt> and yeah exactly :)
<RAOF> Let's see if this unity-greeter still lets me log in...
<desrt> preferred mode for the panel and assume it's dual-link LVDS if the pixel
<desrt> clock is >112MHz, since that's the crossover frequency.
<desrt> RAOF: any way i can find out what this is on my panel in order to confirm ajax's idea?
<desrt> resolution is 1600x900...
<desrt> 1600*900*60 gives 86.4 mhz, but i don't know what the proper calculation for adding in the blanking intervals is
<RAOF> desrt: Yeah, it's in the modeline.  Let me nab it...
<RAOF> [    9.395491] [drm:drm_mode_debug_printmodeline], Modeline 72:"1600x900" 60 110000 1600 1664 1706 2010 900 903 906 912 0x48 0xa seems to be your 1600x900 modeline; that suggests a 110MHz clock.
 * RAOF thinks he's reading that right.
<desrt> so ajax says the crossover is 112
<desrt> i'm below that
<desrt> so i'd guess it should be single channel by his measure
<desrt> which seems wrong...
<RAOF> There might be necessary signalling overhead?
<RAOF> Bah.  Stupid X.
<RAOF> If I wanted you to keep unity-greeter's window open, I'd have set the mode to RetainPermannent.  Oh, wait...
<desrt> RAOF: he specifically says "pixel clock"
<desrt> "All display modes that use a pixel clock below 165 MHz, and have at most 24 bits per pixel, are required to use single-link mode. All modes that require more than 24 bits per pixel, and/or 165 MHz pixel clock frequency must use dual-link mode." says wikipedia, though
<Sarvatt> you're looking at dvi dual link not lvds
<desrt> oh.  duh.
<desrt> Sarvatt, RAOF; thanks for the help.  -> bed
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Good morning.
<RAOF> Or, rather, grrrrrrrrrrr! morning.
<RAOF> Who here has a clue as to what vala does?
<lifeless> FSVO, yes.
<RAOF> lifeless: Given http://paste.ubuntu.com/884386/ as a code fragment, why is display being freed *immediately* after being new'd?
<RAOF> (ie: we have an static class variable display, we set it, the free method is called immediately after the create method)
<lifeless> that seems surprising
<RAOF> Also, C apparently makes a rubbish IL.
<RAOF> Oh, no, sorry.  I'm misreading the C code.
<lifeless> that makes more sense
<RAOF> Which doesn't help me explain why that fails, but the same thing with display being a local variable succeeds.
<RAOF> http://paste.ubuntu.com/884388/ is the full method.  Remove the static class variable, stick a "var" in front of the first "display", and it works.
<RAOF> Oh, marvelous.  A race condition?
<RAOF> Mmmm, yes!
<RAOF> Sweet accidental success!
<RAOF> Oh!  *That's* why unity-greeter's think kinda works!
<BigWhale> my osd notifications turned blue?!
<BigWhale> Someone's choking them!! :'(
<RAOF> BigWhale: Unity, for some reason, thinks "blue" is a representative colour for your background.
<BigWhale> RAOF, must be my mood or something. :>
<BigWhale> I changed desktop background ... now it's ok
<xclaesse> ctr-alt-t does not open a terminal anymore since the update to gnome-shell 3.3.90
<pitti> bbl
<xclaesse> and it's still the shortcut set in gnome-control-center
<didrocks> xclaesse: maybe mutter regression? jbicha would know more
<xclaesse> ctr-alt-n still works to open nautilus, but IIRC that's a custom shortcut I did
<didrocks> RAOF: can you jumpon #ubuntu-unity please?
<didrocks> xclaesse: works on compiz and metacity here
<xclaesse> yeah must be mutter/gnome-shell regression since it was working before today's update
<ricotz> didrocks, xclaesse, hi, this is due patching g-c-c and g-s-d to use gconf instead of gsettings
<xclaesse> why is it using gconf?
<ricotz> and iirc the terminal shortcut was removed upstream
<didrocks> ricotz: well, that doesn't change the default value in mutter
<didrocks> ricotz: the default should still be ctrl + alt + t
<xclaesse> I created a custom binding that opens gnome-terminal on ctr-alt-t and it works fine :)
<pitti> hey didrocks, bonjour
<didrocks> pitti: hey Martin! :-)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, didrocks. how are you?
<pitti> I'm fine, thanks! hacked on pygobject until late last night, and I learned a lot about all that hairy marshalling
<chrisccoulson> sounds fun :)
<pitti> it is after a couple of hours when stuff is finally starting to work :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: well, release of unity-2d with multimonitor has some unexpected hickupps
<didrocks> otherwise, I'm fine :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, oh? i guess i could help test that stuff :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: really? nice! :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: so bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-desktop/metacity/ubuntu
<didrocks> bzr bd it please :)
<didrocks> and then bzr branch lp:unity-2d
<chrisccoulson> ok, doing that :)
<didrocks> bzr bd it as well
<didrocks> so you set "hide-mode to 1" in gsettings for 2d
<didrocks> and you should get push to reveal
<didrocks> (not monitor barriers yet)
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll test that
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i tried unity-2d a few days ago, and i actually missed the lack of monitor barriers :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: it's a pending merge, was supposed to be merged overnight, we are checking why it wasn't (but the main driver is at the dentist :p)
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<seb128> hey didrocks, chrisccoulson how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks
<didrocks> seb128: I'm fine, thanks, you?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> seb128: comment vas-tu?
<seb128> hey pitti, wie gehts?
<chrisccoulson> do you guys have https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next/ in your sources btw? :)
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke! having fun with pygobject
<seb128> I'm good thanks ;-) still waking up but coffee is helping :p
<pitti> chrisccoulson: not ATM, should we?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I thought we'd be uploading firefox betas into precise directly?
<pitti> with "we" == "you", I mean :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah. we're not uploading beta's to precise now because the next firefox release is after the release of precise
<chrisccoulson> so i'm back to using the PPA now, which means that will be the first post-release update
<chrisccoulson> on 24th april ;)
<seb128> oh, a new lightdm, robert_ancell was around today?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, he is probably unable to sleep now ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, when is your second one due btw?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, the second week of july
<seb128> ok
<seb128> we will still see you at UDS I guess then?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i'll still be at UDS
<seb128> good ;-)
 * pitti runs sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozilla-team/firefox-next
<pitti> precise isn't broken enough, no fun!
<pitti> even my Alt key works *grumpf*
<chrisccoulson> pitti, excellent :)
<pitti>  chrisccoulson: hm, I get nothing new from the PPA
<chrisccoulson> pitti, i've got publishing disabled until i've done an upgrade test on all of the other releases
<chrisccoulson> i'll do that today though :)
<seb128> pitti, we got a new clutter, that's some new crack, not enough to make desktop issues though ;-)
<chrisccoulson> brb, switching to 2d
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, so, i guess once the barrier stuff lands, i'll get a launcher on my second monitor too?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: no, the default will be one monitor only
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: then, there will be an option for a launcher on each monitor
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. is that the case for 3d too?
<dpm> morning chrisccoulson! Have you had the chance to look at the e-mail I sent you re: Firefox .desktop translations?
<chrisccoulson> oh, sorry, not yet. been busy ;)
<dpm> chrisccoulson, no worries, just wanted to make sure you got it. In short, do you think it will be possible to do an upload of the new translations for FF and TB from that wiki page by NonLangpackTranslationDeadline?
<dpm> sorry, I mean .desktop file translations
<chrisccoulson> dpm, probably not. i want to avoid doing any more uploads in precise if i can, as it makes the next beta -> stable merge tricky
<chrisccoulson> in general, we just add things to trunk and have them flow in to the distro with the usual updates
<chrisccoulson> unless it's for a really critical issue
<dpm> chrisccoulson, hm :/ do you think for next cycle we could put the .desktop file in LP, so that it can be translated there and there is no manual work involved in adding new translations?
<chrisccoulson> possibly ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: it will be the case for 3d as well
<dpm> ok
<Ursinha> good morning, people from the future
<pitti> hey Ursinha, how are you?
<seb128> hey Ursinha
<Ursinha> pitti, I'm fine :) will you have some time later today to take a look at the gravity report thing? I'd love some feedback about how the gravity is reflecting the importance of the bug
<pitti> Ursinha: I need to run out for some 20 mins, can do later yes
<Ursinha> pitti, no need to rush, actually it's super early over here, was just assuring I could have a slot today :)
<rickspencer3> seb128, did you say dx was doing some work on dconf?
<rickspencer3> or, more precicely, who should I assign a libdconf-qt0 bug too?
<seb128> rickspencer3, dx yes
<seb128> rickspencer3, it's for the unity2d team
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<seb128> rickspencer3, yw
<pitti> wow, gnome-shell has come a long way
<pitti> still missing file search, but the overall optics/animations are nice
<pitti> but the windows key doesn't open Activities any more?
<pitti> desrt: ^ do you know?
<chrisccoulson> i like gnome-shell too :)
<seb128> pitti, throw your cursor to the top left corner
<pitti> yes, I recognized that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, pitti: you ubuntu haters :p
<pitti> but that requires using the mouse
<seb128> pitti, I think super should work
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm not a hater. i like unity too
<pitti> not here
<seb128> pitti, "should", I guess it's a bug
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that's ok then ;-)
<chrisccoulson> although, going back to unity-2d makes me realize how much i prefer the dash in 2d
<pitti> unity is still a lot more keyboard and file handling friendly
<seb128> chrisccoulson, just because of the iced icons?
<chrisccoulson> it's nicely coloured with big, crisp icons and smooth animations :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, the icons are a big factor :)
<chrisccoulson> i still don't get why we deliberately make them blurry in 3d
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I hope for you they don't fix it :p
<chrisccoulson> it just doesn't look right
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I think 3d just respects the design
<seb128> so the day 2d catches up on design you will be disappointed
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll need to find a way to revert that
<chrisccoulson> :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> pitti, shell is nice looking solid and smooth
<seb128> I just hate the activity stuff
<seb128> it's too much context change every time you want your launcher or focus something else or open something
<seb128> like your screen keep zooming out and in
<pitti> yes
<pitti> I looked at it around oneiric release time the last time
<pitti> I was mostly curious to see how far it got since then
<chrisccoulson> the multimonitor story is still better in unity :)
<pitti> the two biggest things that jumped my eye were that I have access to files (nautilus) again, and the nicely done indicators/animations
<seb128> yeah, their indicators are quite nice
<pitti> I'm sure they don't call it like that
<didrocks> hum, upgraded my netbook yesterday
<didrocks> (from oneiric to precise) and now, bzr can't find bzrlib
<didrocks> (it's in pyshared though, should be some symlink not beeing done)
<jibel> Sweetshark, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/916291/+attachment/2874475/+files/lo-common.dpkg-70000.tgz
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 916291 in libreoffice "failed to upgrade from Oneiric to Precise: ERROR: Cannot determine language! - exit status 134" [Critical,Triaged]
<pitti> chrisccoulson: are you interested in looking at bug 949796?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 949796 in lightning-extension "lightning thunderbird extension does not follow system time zone settings" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949796
<pitti> chrisccoulson: if not, I'll just unassign it, as it's universe
<didrocks> hum, under a prompt, it works with 2.7 which is the default, maybe a bzr issue?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - hmm, that's not the sort of thing i'm going to have time to look at. and if i looked at lightning, that probably wouldn't be the highest priority (with missing integration in the date/time indicator)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ack, unassigning
<chrisccoulson> feel free to unassign that
<chrisccoulson> thanks
 * chrisccoulson fires up lucid VM
<chrisccoulson> maaaan, this feels old ;)
<pitti> my chroots all look the same :)
<pitti> well, I do miss stuff like "apt-get download"
<seb128> chrisccoulson, went on a cruisade against adobe now? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, how come?
<chrisccoulson> what did i do now? :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the firefox update wants to remove adobe-* for me, I'm trying to reactivate partners :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, you've still got the oneiric partner repo in your sources?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's why :)
<chrisccoulson> the new firefox breaks the old flash package because it installs stuff in to /usr/lib/firefox
<chrisccoulson> it's fixed if you use the precise source
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, it's happier now ;-)
<Q-FUNK> hi! are we getting the new gnome-tweak-tool to match the FFe on gnome-shell?
<Q-FUNK> ah. wait. nvm. seems it finally entered the archive. :)
<Riddell> no robert ancell?
<seb128> Riddell, he's on paternity leaves
<seb128> Riddell, and it's after his IRC,work around in any case, he usually leave around 8am utc
<Riddell> seb128: any other experts in lightdm.conf if me and agateau are stumped?
<seb128> Riddell, don't ask to ask just ask?
<seb128> Riddell, i.e I might be able to answer the question ... or not ;-)
<seb128> Riddell, so ask away and we will see ;-)
<Riddell> well on the kubuntu-active live cd it tries to log into ubuntu.desktop
<Riddell> user-session=plasma-active being set and autologin-session=plasma-active being set
<Riddell> dh_auto_configure -- --with-greeter-user=lightdm --with-user-session=ubuntu  is in the rules file
<Riddell> but i don't seem to be able to override that on the live cd even though it works fine on my installed system
<Riddell> I don't know if that's quite on topic for this channel :)
<seb128> Riddell, did you check after boot that lightdm.conf has the value you expect?
<seb128> Riddell, is casper or something generating a default config and overwriting yours?
<Riddell> seb128: I'm editing lightdm.conf after boot
<Riddell> to this http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/lightdm.conf-kubuntu-active
<seb128> Riddell, do you have a /usr/share/xsessions/lightdm-autologin.desktop ?
<didrocks> not sure what --with-greeter-user=lightdm --with-user-session=ubuntu is doing, but you normally need a postinst files calling /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults
<Riddell> seb128: no
<seb128> Riddell, also autologin-session=UNINPLEMENTED in the source lightdm.conf
<Riddell> autologin-session= is set by casper but it isn't actually implemented says agateau
<seb128> Riddell, set user-session=<kdesession> where kdesession.desktop is your session in /usr/share/xsessions
<Riddell> didrocks: what does that do?
<seb128> Riddell, i.e you need to have a name matching a session in there
<Riddell> seb128: yeah, user-session= doesn't help either
<didrocks> Riddell: it's editing lightdm.conf to the needed defaut values (and casper hooks that in as well)
<seb128> Riddell, did you put a session which matches a .desktop in /usr/share/xsessions?
<didrocks> but if your live already have the right lightdm.conf values, its not related
<didrocks> (just that it should rather be edited by this tool)
<Riddell> seb128: yep
<Riddell> tried autologin-session=plsama-active and user-session=plasma-active  and I have plasma-active.desktop
<seb128> Riddell, can you pastebin the /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log you get after the CD boot?
<Riddell> http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/lightdm.log
<Riddell> I can work around it with casper  cp plasma-active.desktop ubuntu.desktop  but it's not very elegant
<seb128> Riddell, weird, I don't know then, either the config is buggy or autologin just doesn't respect the user-session, maybe try asking the xubuntu guys on #ubuntu-devel how they do it?
<seb128> Riddell, sorry but I don't know offhand, needs some debugging, maybe the xubuntu team has experience dealing with that and know what is happening?
<seb128> xubuntu or lubuntu
<Riddell> yeah this is why i was asking for robert, go to the expert when in doubt :)
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> yay martinpitt@gnome.org
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<pitti> uploaded to keyservers; if someone feels like gpg-signing that new ID using caff (and verifying the address), I'd be grateful
<seb128> pitti, ok, will do
<seb128> pitti, "caff"?
<pitti> from the signing-party package
<pitti> seb128: merci!
<seb128> pitti, yw
<pitti> seb128: or keybuk's signkey.pl, or whatever you use to sign keys with
<pitti> I usually use caff or signkey to verify the mail addresses
<seb128> pitti, I'm bad at signing key, I usually google and copy the commands I find on a debian wiki or mailing list :p
<pitti> i. e. you send signatures to these mail addresses instead of uploading them, so that the recipient has to prove that he has access to these addresses
<seb128> I never remember how I'm supposed to do it
<pitti> seb128: caff is for you :)
<seb128> pitti, thanks for the hint ;-)
<pitti> it tells/asks you everything
 * pitti throws hands into air upon libgnomekbd/gnome-screensaver/libxklavier
<Riddell> pitti: what did you do to deserve that eliteness?
<pitti> Riddell: I became a committer some 1.5 years ago, a foundation member a month ago, a project maintainer about a month ago, and just now release tarball upload rights
<pitti> fonudation membership goes with @gnome.org
<pitti> I get sucked in pretty deeply :)
<seb128> pitti, oh, it's only a start, before you know if vuntz will dump gnome-panel maintainship on you or something ;-)
<pitti> pygobject keeps me more than busy, thanks :)
<pitti> seb128: well, if I get it, I'll change it to take at most 10x10 pixels, and provide quick keyboard access to _everything_!
<pitti> vim style, of course
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> hjkl change between windows, :new gedit opens an application, d/p do copy&paste, etc.
<seb128> who needs a desktop when he can get a vim!
<Riddell> pitti: oh you'd change it to be the HUD? :)
<pitti> Riddell: heh, good point -- that's actually fairly close, in theory at least :)
<Riddell> pitti: HUD is in now?  if I get a live image I can test it without setup?
<pitti> yes, for a while already
<seb128> ok, I need some food I'm starting
<seb128> bbiab
 * seb128 shakes fist at pitti
<seb128> pitti, you are 1 bug ahead again on the desktop bugs fixed list
<didrocks> amateurs… :)
<jbicha> seb128: good morning
<seb128> jbicha, hey jbicha, how are you?
<jbicha> good, looks like I've traded complaints about the power icon not working for keyboard shortcuts not working
<seb128> didrocks, well at least I still kick your ass on launchpad karma score ;-)
<seb128> jbicha, well, that was expected with the revert of the gsettings keybindings no?
<jbicha> yes, and the Ctrl+Alt+T one should be easy to fix
<jbicha> what do you think of g-s-d's 90_set_gmenus_xsettings.patch ?
<dupondje> I hope for you the power icon works again !!! ;)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I'm really wondering why
<didrocks> something is a bit unfair!
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> jbicha, I can fix that today (90 xsettings)
<jbicha> seb128: disabling that patch makes the new gmenu work on Unity sort of (the menu actually shows twice)
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, that's not called "work", it would turn off appmenus stripping from unity
<seb128> jbicha, like menus would be locally displayed
<seb128> jbicha, but I know how to fix it, I will do that in a bit
<jbicha> seb128: well it's better to show the menus twice than not at all (or only in HUD), but an actual fix would be even better
<seb128> jbicha, you speak about gmenus right?
<seb128> jbicha, that patch is not specific to gmenus, it tells what to do with any menu, without it gedit, nautilus etc would have dual menus as well
<seb128> jbicha, but gmenus support is still on the appmenu's list for precise
<seb128> so that should be hopefully fixed for beta2
<jbicha> seb128: oh that's why I've been seeing so many menus all over the place! :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> in fact I might call desrt for help on the gsd stuff when he's online
<pitti> desrt: hm, did you see the followup comment in bug 918607?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 918607 in pygobject-2 "Trying to register gtype 'GMountMountFlags' as enum when in fact it is of type 'GFlags'" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918607
<hallyn> as of yesterday, the n-m indicator doesn't show me lists of APs?
<hallyn> and alt-f10 no longer maps to full-screen app
<hallyn> (though the keyboard shortcuts mgr says it does)
<pitti> cyphermox: ^ could be a regression from the new nm yesterday
<pitti> alt+f10 is unity
<seb128> -> #ubuntu-unity for it
<hallyn> i don't see it in myunity
<pitti> hallyn: oh, that is super+up now
<hallyn> oh
<seb128> we stopped taking unity keybinding complains here ;-)
<pitti> and super+cursor down for restoring
<cyphermox> hallyn: can you screenshot so I can see?
<hallyn> pitti: interesting - the dash overlay with kbd shortcuts hasn't been updated :)
<hallyn> cyphermox: of n-m?
<cyphermox> hallyn: as in, perhaps file a bug, make sure there's a screenshot for the menu, yes
<hallyn> lemme try... getting fancy here
<hallyn> oh ffs.
<hallyn> now it's showing it
<pitti> hallyn: it is here
<cyphermox> or at least the module used for your wifi
<cyphermox> huh
<hallyn> but i've had two laptops  not show it
<hallyn> maybe it just takesa while...
<pitti> hallyn: alt+f10 opens the menu, super up/down for window managemetn
<cyphermox> hallyn: that would suck anyway, though
<hallyn> actually super-down worked, but super-up not :)
<hallyn> cyphermox: i'll try to log in/out and get a screenshot
<cyphermox> ok
 * cyphermox tries to upgrade another computer to see
<hallyn> well this just isn't fair
<hallyn> when i wanted to check if i was using the bad AP...
<hallyn> oh well, thanks anyway :)
<cyphermox> hallyn: I blame didrocks
<cyphermox> :)
<cyphermox> I wonder what would make scan results be slow though
<cyphermox> (assuming that's what happened)
<hallyn> well, it may only happen when i'm on this bad AP when it's bad...  maybe tha tmakes it hang
<hallyn> i just rebooted and the lsit came up
<cyphermox> bad AP?
<hallyn> yeah (but the only one that works in this part of the house).  only sometimes bad
<cyphermox> hallyn: do you have a recent wireless card what could be having N issues, or some very relatively old one that uses ipw2200?
<didrocks> cyphermox: why me? :p
<cyphermox> because you hadn't said anything, that was suspicious :)
<didrocks> never ever ;)
 * didrocks whistle
<seb128> dpm, there?
<dpm> seb128, there, but on a call
<seb128> dpm, in fact it might be a pitti's question
 * desrt builds a kernel
<seb128> ignore that
<seb128> desrt, !!!
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> uh oh
<desrt> what's up? :)
<seb128> dpm, pitti, that's ok, french translations are behind
<pitti> hey desrt
<desrt> good morning
<seb128> desrt, a couple of easy questions for you if you have a minute
<pitti> seb128: yes, known; langpack export was failing for a while, shoudl be fixed now
<seb128> desrt, a hud bug also for you
<jbicha> micahg: ping
<desrt> uh oh hud bug
<desrt> better tell me that one first :)
<seb128> desrt, is hudindicatorsource.c hud_indicator_source_name_appeared() where you build the system indicator names to display?
<seb128> desrt, i.e     .user_visible_name = N_("Device"), doesn't show translated for me
<seb128> desrt, I guess you forget i18n init calls somewhere?
<desrt> curious!!
<desrt> yes.  you're probably right.
<seb128> like the binddomain?
<desrt> okay.  that's an easy bug :)
<seb128> desrt, yes ;-) I was just trying to figure why those don't show translated
<desrt> ya.  you're absolutely correct.
<desrt> RESOLVED: NOFRENCHALLOWED
<seb128> desrt, you are at the end of the chain, I started by launchpad and langpacks export :p
<seb128> lol
 * seb128 distro patch, no en_CA allowed
<desrt> don't worry.  the americans know how to spell "Device" correctly, as far as i'm concerned
<seb128> desrt, second one will interest you, I'm looking at fixed g-s-d for shell menus
<desrt> i'll keep it :)
<seb128> desrt, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=4c8902a8f10a78ad67b1443ef9039dda526238e8 is the commit
<hallyn> say, is .Xdefaults supposed to get loaded at login by xrdb these days?
<seb128> desrt, do you see an issue duplicating the logic?
<hallyn> bc i'm having to do it by hand
<seb128> desrt, i.e have g_bus_watch_name on shell and a second on unity with different callbacks?
<seb128> hallyn, no, GNOME3 dropped support for those antic stuff
<seb128> g-s-d stopped loading them
<desrt> seb128: could use the same callbacks and a counter, i suppose
<seb128> desrt, no, I need to set different values under unity
<desrt> oh. that's right.
<desrt> seems pretty reasonable.
<seb128> desrt, but watching for both should be no issue right?
<seb128> desrt, ok, good, thanks
<seb128> desrt, happy kernel building ;-)
<desrt> you can't just duplicate it straight, though
<seb128> desrt, still trying to figure the trim stuff?
<desrt> seb128: no.  video driver bug.
<desrt> now that i know about fstrim i'm much happier, actually
<seb128> ok
<desrt> a half year worth of daily jhbuilding on my SSD left it in pretty bad shape :)
<seb128> desrt, can't duplicate? wdym there?
<desrt> it's a lot faster now
<desrt> seb128: so the code does this: notify_have_shell (user_data, TRUE);
<seb128> desrt, I should look at how much mine is fragmented
<desrt> it won't be that simple...
<desrt> seb128: it's very easy.  as root just do fstrim -v /
<desrt> and also for /home if it is separate
<seb128> desrt, ok
<desrt> it's not to do with fragmentation but rather the number of free blocks that have not been returned to the SSD
<desrt> (the more free blocks the SSD has, the better job of wear-leveling it can do)
<seb128> desrt, can I do that while the disk is mounted?
<desrt> yup
<desrt> it's fast, too
<seb128> cool
<seb128> running...
<desrt> (well... relatively fast)
<seb128> desrt, anyway, back to gsd
<pitti> so what do poor dudes like me do where fstrim doesn't work?
<desrt> right
<desrt> so each callback does this:
<desrt> notify_have_shell (user_data, TRUE);
<seb128> I basically wanted to add notify_have_unity() and the 2 _unity() on off
<desrt> which is not quite right...
<desrt> because if unity is running -> both set to TRUE
<desrt> gnome-shell started -> one set to TRUE (and was already TRUE)
<desrt> unity stops running -> both set to FALSE
<desrt> but gnome-shell is still running...
<desrt> i know this sounds pretty theoretical, but it's actually the case quite often
<seb128> desrt, /: 14438768640 bytes were trimmed
<desrt> since it's not unity, but rather unity-panel-service, and i often do run that under gnome-shell
<desrt> seb128: 14gig.  not bad.
<desrt> how much free space does 'df' say?
<seb128> /dev/sda1                72G   58G   10G  86% /
<desrt> hah
<desrt> so basically all of your 'free' space was stuck in the filesystem
<desrt> and the SSD thought you had none at all
<desrt> including the 'reserved' area, even
<desrt> after doing that i noticed a bit of a performance increase
<desrt> i think maybe we should have this in a cronjob or so....
<seb128> I will look at my next login to see if there is any difference on charts
<desrt> it mostly affects the performance of write-heavy loads
<desrt> (i think?)
<seb128> desrt, so the g-s-d stuff is a bit tricky, I'm tempted to do an hack then
<desrt> seb128: you just need to keep an extra state variable around
<seb128> desrt, like call the same "update xsettings" callback whenever unity or shell come or leave
<desrt> seb128: want me to write the patch?
<seb128> desrt, if you want to do it in an upstream friendly way that would be great
<seb128> i.e try to get it in GNOME 3.4 maybe
<seb128> desrt, the extra state will not cover case where you log into shell, start unity and unload shell then though?
<desrt> seb128: so i'm actually not thrilled about what gnome is doing
<seb128> i.e you want to do a "revert to before the previous change"?
<desrt> the current code is a bit of a hack anyway
<desrt> but i'm not sure it's appropriate to change it at this point
<seb128> desrt, I'm fine having it changed upstream next cycle
<desrt> seb128: basically, there needs to be a 'shell_running' bool and a 'unity_running' bool
<desrt> i'll update the distro patch :)
<seb128> desrt, thanks
 * desrt is waiting for a kernel to build anyway :p
<desrt> seb128: so you help me with quilt?
<seb128> desrt, sure?
<desrt> i want to edit the existing patch...
<seb128> apt-get source gnome-settings-daemon
<seb128> cd gnome-settings-daemon-...
<desrt> ya.  i did all the easy stuff so far :)
<seb128> quilt pop 90_<tab>
<seb128> edit
<seb128> quilt refresh
<seb128> give me 90_...
<desrt> great. thanks.
<seb128> if you change new files you need to quilt add them before starting changing them
<desrt> can i do a test build in between?
<desrt> or will quilt become unhappy?
<desrt> will only be the one file...
<seb128> desrt, quilt doesn't care, as long as it can apply,unapply the patch on build,clean
<seb128> desrt, if you build inline, ie ./configure etc it will not care at all
<desrt> nod.
<seb128> it will just apply your changes to the patch when you "quilt refresh"
<desrt> i'll just get the patch right the first time :)
<seb128> your changes to that specific file
<desrt> quilt feels like one of those really cool things that i should learn
<seb128> so no need to bother will all the build generated files or anything
<desrt> but i've never had much reason
<seb128> desrt, the way you should do it is to build, quilt pop 90.... then
<seb128> hack, make, cp try
<seb128> until happy
<seb128> quilt refresh then
<seb128> and send me the updated patch
<desrt> ya.  working now.
<desrt> gimme a sec :)
<Laney> quilt edit and quilt shell are good to know
<desrt> gsd test build now competing with kernel build :)
<desrt> seb128: what's up with this: /home/desrt/kitchen/gnome-settings-daemon-3.3.91/plugins/xsettings/gsd-xsettings-manager.c:526: warning: undefined reference to `XOpenDisplay'
<desrt> whole lotta errors like this in the build log, but it doesn't seem to fail the build
<seb128> desrt, yeah, I've the feeling --as-needed doesn't work as it should but doko says it's working and I didn't find the time to get enough details to prove he's right or open a bug
<desrt> i think the problem is that this is a module that assumes it can open the symbols of the program that it is loaded into and the linker doesn't know about that
<desrt> so it gives the warnings
<GunnarHj> ogra_: Hi Oliver, see that you are piloting today. Can you please help me get two simple MPs merged?
<GunnarHj> * https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/lightdm/guest-session-skel/+merge/97652
<GunnarHj> * https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gnome-settings-daemon/patch43/+merge/91210
 * didrocks goes to take the train (I'm off tomorrow), will try to connect from it using my 3G connexion. Anyway, will work offline on g-c-c in a less-pingy world hopefully ;)
<rickspencer3> I guess didrocks quit because he knew I was about to ask him something
<micahg> jbicha: pong
<seb128> rickspencer3, yeah, I would probably have closed my IRC as well if I knew
<seb128> rickspencer3, too late now I guess :p
<rickspencer3> fair enough :)
<seb128> jbicha, you dupped gnome-screenshot on version, I already added it this morning
<seb128> jbicha, I already did the "list individual gnome-utils" component
<seb128> jbicha, oh, and I didn't list the viewer since we don't have this source (yet)
<jbicha> seb128: ok, I had to merge my changes with yours, you can take off the font-viewer if we're not going to bother with it this cycle
<seb128> jbicha, let it in, I think we should upload it
<seb128> jbicha, do you know if it can be synced or if it needs a merge?
<seb128> jbicha, I would appreciate if you could look at it, I can sponsor if needed
<jbicha> seb128: well at that rate, we might as well do gnome-dictionary too as the last one, right?
<seb128> jbicha, that would be good
<seb128> jbicha, pitti, others: btw I did some versions bug fixing, improvements today
<jbicha> micahg: did you still want to update the universe cogl rdepends?
<seb128> it should be easy to change between tracking unstable or stable GNOME series now
<seb128> or to include,exclude sources from the stable,unstable tracking
<seb128> oh, I also made the list of sources blocked on a specific serie or version printed at the bottom of the page
<micahg> I'm piloting Monday, so I can sponsor stuff for you then or maybe work on rebuilds over the weekend
<jbicha> seb128: that last one is nice so that we don't have to keep explaining why we're at certain versions
<seb128> right
<mvo> is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/956108 known? i.e. crash of compiz during the upgrade
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 956108 in compiz "crash during oneiric->precise upgrade leaving screen black while the upgrade was running" [Undecided,New]
<desrt> seb128: looks like i have a working patch now
<desrt> seb128: http://fpaste.org/LiJM/
<seb128> mvo, no
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<desrt> woo.  and just in time for my new kernel to be done
<seb128> desrt, I'm one as well
<desrt> seb128: you are a working patch? :)
<seb128> desrt, adding those to hud-service.c makes my hud french
<seb128>   	setlocale (LC_ALL, "");
<seb128> 	bindtextdomain ("indicator-appmenu", "/usr/share/locale");
<seb128> 	textdomain ("indicator-appmenu");
<seb128> desrt, I'*ve* one :p
<desrt> oh.  hah
<seb128> desrt, well I changed the macros for fixed value because for some reason the -DGETTEXT etc are not set
<desrt> we usually don't do it like that
<desrt> oh.
<seb128> desrt, I will debug that now
<desrt> ya... probably better to fix that, then
<desrt> want me to do so?
<seb128> desrt, I just wanted to see if that was enough to solve it
<seb128> desrt, no, that's fine, get going on the xul stuff rather
<desrt> :p
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> now i can't blame you in my excuses to olli :)
<seb128> ;-)
<jbicha> ricotz: oh, we broke Cinnamon because it doesn't work with the development version of clutter/cogl yet? forking gnome-shell & mutter never seemed like a great idea to me
<jbicha> fortunately it's not in Ubuntu yet so NotMyProblem either :)
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, that isnt bothering me though ;)
<ricotz> (looking at there branches it seems quite a mess)
<jbicha> I'm amazed that Fedora let muffin in, maybe they'll get cinnamon too
<JackyAlcine> That was a massive effort.
<JackyAlcine> To fork gnome-shell AND mutter.
<JackyAlcine> It's open tech, gotta users the option.
<JackyAlcine> *gotta give users
<jbicha> I think they're doing it wrong, Shell supports extensions & if something isn't possible yet, write a patch
<seb128> ok, time for some exerice
<seb128> exercice
<seb128> bbiab
<ogra_> GunnarHj, is there a bug for the guest-session/skel issue ?
<GunnarHj> ogra_: No, is it necessary?
<ogra_> well, would have been nice :)
<GunnarHj> ogra_: Ok, then I'll file one.
<ogra_> can you add it to the changelog too ?
<ogra_> i approved the other one, but would like to leave the uploading in sebs hands rather
<JackyAlcine> jbicha: you're right, but eh. 'tis the ebb and flow of f/oss, I guess.
<chrisccoulson> seb128, "exercise"? don't you mean "beer"?
<GunnarHj> ogra_: Yes I'll modify the changelog as well. Back soon.
<stgraber> pitti: FYI I updated ubiquity to ignore None values and revert to append() so that it works now and we can upload later today
<pitti> stgraber: ah, good
<pitti> stgraber: I got the patch in for making insert_with_valuesv() working
<pitti> stgraber: but still need a review for the "atomic append" patch
<stgraber> pitti: cool, I'm sure atomic append will make quite a few people happy ;)
<stgraber> not sure how much testing our other python apps had with accessibility on, I'm a bit surprised only ubiquity was affected
<pitti> stgraber: TBH, I'd rather drop the override API
<pitti> it's diverging from the C API
<pitti> and we can now use the C API
<chrisccoulson> hmm, i wish i had more disk space
 * ogra_ hands chrisccoulson a spare Sd card he has lying around
<ogra_> here, 4G for you
<GunnarHj> ogra_: I created bug 956152 and modified the changelog accordingly.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 956152 in lightdm "A more flexible use of the /etc/guest-session/skel hook desirable" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956152
<ogra_> GunnarHj, great, will merge and upload soon
<GunnarHj> ogra_: Nice, thanks!
<dupondje> Ohh :( gnome-shell segfaulted :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/956212
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 956212 in gnome-shell "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> chrisccoulson, shusshhh! that's a secret ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh, even i did some exercise!
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, random hanging tests again
<chrisccoulson> this is getting seriously annoying
<seb128> chrisccoulson, lager? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> sigh :(
<chrisccoulson> so, the test passed yesterday, and fails today
<chrisccoulson> no code changes
<chrisccoulson> fantastic
<ogra_> its a wednesday test !
<seb128> nothing like random errors
<seb128> mterry, question for you, what should I set SetBackgroundFile to in accountsservice if I've no picture background?
<mterry> seb128, empty string
<seb128> mterry,
<seb128>   variant = g_dbus_proxy_call_sync (user,
<seb128>                                     "SetBackgroundFile",
<seb128>                                     g_variant_new ("(s)", ""),
<seb128> mterry, basiclly?
<mterry> sure
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<seb128> mterry, fixing a small bug in your gsd patch
<mterry> :-/  thanks!
<mterry> did I get that case wrong?
<seb128> mterry, if somebody picks a solid color it tries to set it to NULL
<seb128> which g_variant complains about since that's not a string
<mterry> Ah...  thought I tried that.  Guess not!
<seb128> mterry, I will just use background ? background : ""
<mterry> seb128, cool
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> 'night pitti
<seb128> chrisccoulson, there?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm always here ;)
<seb128> desrt, ^
<chrisccoulson> actually, i'm no longer here :P
<seb128> chrisccoulson, desrt is unsure on how firefox works, he's still to make hud work with firefox menus and we have an issue
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<seb128> still->trying
<chrisccoulson> i guess i could have a look at it
<chrisccoulson> i've not used the hud yet
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I think desrt will have specific questions
<desrt> chrisccoulson: when i give the 'opened' dbusmenu event, what does that mean?
<desrt> does that mean that the menus will be kept up-to-date until i send the 'closed' event
<desrt> or does it mean that the menus are only brought up-to-date at that instant and may go out of date?
<desrt> to put it more concretely:
<desrt> if somehow a bookmark was added while i had the bookmarks menu open
<desrt> would i see the change or would i have to close/reopen in order to see the change?
<chrisccoulson> desrt, the menus stop updating once the opened event is received, and we also use that to dispatch a popupshown event on the menu (which some other parts of firefox might be listening too)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, you'd need to close and reopen the menu again. i did it that way to stop the history menu jumping around
<desrt> ouch
<chrisccoulson> is that causing a problem then?
<desrt> no
<desrt> it just sucks :)
<desrt> i guess it's the same issue as the 'about to show' thing in Qt
<desrt> seb128: so the patch i just pushed could very much have an impact, then
<desrt> seb128: i was leaking HudQuery, which means that after the first query, the menus were being told that they were permanently open
<seb128> desrt, no luck
<desrt> which means that for dynamic menus (like bookmarks) they were probably never being refreshed
<seb128> desrt, well the way I test is that I close firefox, open it, tab and type the name of a bookmarl
<seb128> bookmark
<desrt> tab?
<chrisccoulson> desrt, i actually don't get anything from firefox in the hud atm
<seb128> which doesn't work until I open the menu once
<seb128> desrt, tab is the hud key
<chrisccoulson> even stuff which isn't generated dynamically
<desrt> seb128: so... alt?
<seb128> desrt, yes, sorry, it's late ;-)
<desrt> seb128: with the hud running all along, right?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you need lp:~desrt/indicator-appmenu/hud-rewrite-wip
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<desrt> seb128: let's get a little bit more deterministic
<seb128> desrt, I install the update, kill the hud, start firefox, alt, type
<desrt> open a terminal
<desrt> killall hud-service
<desrt> run hud-service
<desrt> start firefox
<seb128> desrt, READ
<desrt> alt
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> i did.  it's not deterministic enough :)
<seb128> well you got the same first 4 steps
<seb128> so please keep going ;-)
<desrt> WEIRD
<desrt> if i let it activate (the way you're doing it) then i see the bug, indeed
<seb128> oh
<seb128> your step have "run the hud" before "start firefox
<seb128> no, that doesn't make a difference
<desrt> okay.  i can reproduce it now.
<seb128> I had the results listed, I restarted firefox and it's buggy again
<seb128> desrt, what did you change?
<desrt> i was testing firefox already open -> switch to it
<desrt> i have a theory
<desrt> when you do the query it causes all of the existing submenus to be opened
<desrt> but if opening those submenus results in more submenus being shown (as a direct result) then those new submenus are not also shown
<seb128> desrt, no
<desrt> actually, this is getting a bit ugly....
<desrt> i'm iterating a hashtable of the items in order to show them all
<desrt> and if dbusmenu could possibly call back into my code as a result of that, it could be modifying the hashtable while iterating
<seb128> desrt, you are right I think, I've added a bookmark not in a subfolder and it's listed
<desrt> this means dbusmenu is calling back into me during the 'opened' event :(
<charles> would it make sense to iterate over a temporary copy?
<desrt> yes.  that's what i'm thinking
<desrt> so.  the good news is that dbusmenu actually isn't so insane as to call back into me
<desrt> the bad news is that i need another explanation :)
<chrisccoulson> :(
<desrt> i'm sure it will be forthcoming soon
<desrt> erm
<desrt> dbusmenu_menuitem_send_about_to_show
<desrt> what is the difference between this and OPENED/CLOSED events?
<chrisccoulson> heh, good question!
<desrt> so if i send about-to-show along with OPENED then it works fine
<chrisccoulson> i think the intention is that one is sent before opening the menu, and the other is sent afterwards. but it doesn't actually work like that anywhere
<desrt> that's... frustrating
<chrisccoulson> actually, firefox will probably even behave the same if you just send the opened event
<desrt> you appear to be correct
<desrt> the bad news is that i can no longer reproduce the problem :p
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, fingers crossed that none of the tests hang this time: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next/+build/3289569
<chrisccoulson> if they do, then i'm going to have to drink myself to sleep this evening :)
<desrt> dbusmenu is like one race condition wrapped in another :/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, just don't sleep and hack it's easier!
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> figured it out
<chrisccoulson> yay :)
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> fantastic . my build has passed the stage that it hung at
<chrisccoulson> must have been a SEU ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, SEU?
<chrisccoulson> single event upset
<seb128> is that a word? ;-)
<seb128> well, work -> expression
<chrisccoulson> yeah. it's a term we were quite familiar with in aerospace
<desrt> seb128: okay.  please try again.
<chrisccoulson> although i seriously doubt my problem was caused by SEU. it was more of a joke ;)
<desrt> the issue was with my code that automatically issues OPENED events for new submenus that appear while a query is in effect
<desrt> it was working for new items, but dbusmenu also has the ability for an item to originally be created as a normal item and suddenly become a submenu
<desrt> and in that case, OPENED wasn't being properly sent
<desrt> it's actually extremely tricky -- the act of starting the query causes more menu items to pop into existance which then themselves must be added to the query
<desrt> this sort of use pattern would never exist outside of something like the hud
<chrisccoulson> desrt, oh, are we actually changing a normal menu item in to a submenu in firefox?
<desrt> chrisccoulson: seems to be the case
<chrisccoulson> i'm pretty sure i made sure that we didn't do that :(
<desrt> DBUSMENU_MENUITEM_PROP_CHILD_DISPLAY is initially unset and then later it becomes set
<desrt> it could be a side-effect of the way dbusmenu sends the data across the bus though
<chrisccoulson> hmmm
<chrisccoulson> we set it manually when we create the menu in firefox, even before we add any items to it, to try and avoid doing that: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/globalmenu-extension/trunk/view/head:/extensions/globalmenu/components/src/uGlobalMenu.cpp#L383
<seb128> desrt, no luck
<desrt> tf...
<seb128> hum
<desrt> seb128: are you getting lots of g_warning messages from libdbusmenu meanwhile?
<seb128> desrt, where?
<desrt> from the hud process
<seb128> desrt, none
<desrt> are you allowing the hud to be activated?
<desrt> or starting it manually?
<seb128> it's weird
<seb128> I tried both
<seb128> it seems to work every second time in fact
<seb128> I got 2 working case on 5 tries
<desrt> it's a race :)
<desrt> there's another buglet in the hud that could be confusing you
<desrt> i realised the other day that it exists
<desrt> let me fix it
<seb128> desrt, well there I ran the hud on a command line to see warning
<desrt> the window source doesn't pick up on the focus window that's existing when the hud is first started
<seb128> I start firefox, alt, type a bookmark name
<desrt> so if you don't switch away/back then it won't see it
<seb128> restart firefox, alt, type
<seb128> sometimes it works, sometime not
<seb128> i.e I don't restart the hud between tries
<seb128> it works every second try
<desrt> i think it may have to do with the amount of time between your keystrokes when you do the search
<desrt> ie: if the menus have time to be delivered meanwhile or not
<seb128> could be
<seb128> I'm starting and typing directly
<seb128> let me try with a few seconds pause
<chrisccoulson> desrt, oh, i just found a case where we can change from a submenu to a normal menuitem and then back again
<desrt> chrisccoulson: nice :)
<chrisccoulson> dbusmenu does that automatically for you if you remove all of a menus children
<seb128> desrt, yeah, ok, it's not working when I try like in the second after start
<chrisccoulson> which is a bit strange :/
<seb128> desrt, so yeah, for normal users it works ;-)
<desrt> NOT GOOD ENOUGH!
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> seb128: you've not seen dbusmenu warnings?
 * desrt gets them if he types his search too quickly
<seb128> LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: Generating properties error for: 888
<seb128> LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: Error getting properties on a new menuitem: Error getting properties for ID
<seb128> I got some of those now
<seb128> "some" being an understatement maybe
<desrt> ya... same story here
 * desrt makes a super-deeply-nested bookmark menu for testing
<desrt> i hate you, firefox
<desrt> 1) create deeply nested bookmark for testing
<desrt> 2) see it show up at the second level under "Recently bookmarked"
<desrt> 3) delete it from there
<desrt> 4) note that it has been completely deleted
<chrisccoulson> that will probably fix the menuitems changing type: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/globalmenu-extension/trunk/revision/281
<desrt> that'll help prevent some thrashing in the hud
<desrt> but it should still be able to deal with it in theory
<chrisccoulson> i'm still not 100% sure that's where it happens, but that's the only place i can think of where it might happen
<desrt> :)
<desrt> fwiw, it's the common case that items are created without being submenus and only become submenus later
<desrt> at least as i see it on my side
<chrisccoulson> hmmm :/
<chrisccoulson> perhaps there's not much i can do to avoid that
<desrt> awesome
<desrt> so nothing is wrong with the hud or firefox
<desrt> it's unity
<desrt> dbus output says that the hud is property emitting the QueryChanged signal when the new results come from firefox
<desrt> unity is failing to show them
<desrt> chrisccoulson: thanks for your help :)
<micahg> kenvandine: thanks for fixing that annoying gwibber crash
<desrt> seb128: found the issue...
<seb128> desrt, great
<desrt> the front end is not responding to the query-updated signals
<seb128> unity bug then?
<desrt> so as firefox populates the menu items dynamically, the hud-service picks them up and emits change signals for the query, but they never show in the UI
<desrt> ya.  i think so
<seb128> ok, open a bug for gord I guess ;-)
<desrt> ya... i'm just making sure that i'm adhering to the protocol properly
<desrt> ie: maybe i emit the change signal in the wrong way
<chrisccoulson> right, time to undock and move to the lounge. this is where my laptop locks up
<desrt> chrisccoulson: best of luck
<desrt> seb128: also discovered something quite odd
<desrt> seb128: you were really right about the every-second-time thing
<desrt> it seems like every second time the hud pops open an empty query gets sent to the service which causes the menu items to be pre-populated (causing the next non-empty query to be successful)
<desrt> not sure what the story is there, but it's interesting :)
<seb128> desrt, ok ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, your laptop still freeze on undock?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah. it did it at the start of the cycle, and then it was resolved at some point
<chrisccoulson> but now it started again
<chrisccoulson> everything is running, and i can ssh in to it, but it's just that the display goes blank and i can never get it to come back on again
<chrisccoulson> even if i restart X
<chrisccoulson> happens on resume from suspend occasionally too
<chrisccoulson> i guess i should report a kernel bug
<desrt> gord: hey
<desrt> gord: please take a peek at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/956480 when you get a chance
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 956480 in unity "hud searches don't update properly" [Undecided,New]
<gord> desrt, not on a good machine to check atm, but iirc we listen to the UpdatedQuery but only act if the query we receive is the same as returned by StartQuery checked with g_variant_equal - could there be something wrong there?
<desrt> gord: so i added some debugging prints to determine exactly that
<desrt> gord: my debug prints never ... print
<desrt> so i'm wondering if somehow the logic that setups the signal watch is broken
<desrt> could be that my understanding of how to install a patched unity is also incorrect :)
<gord> its code that we use throughout the rest of unity, so i would be surprised
<gord> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/view/head:/UnityCore/GLibDBusProxy.cpp if you want to take a look
<desrt> i'm going to make a testing source for the hud
<gord> hum
<desrt> the only way to trigger it now is on some weird conditions with firefox
<desrt> this will make it a lot easier to see the issue
<gord> looks like a signal in unity doesn't get fired
<gord> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/view/head:/UnityCore/Hud.cpp#L151 there should be a signal emit about there
<desrt> ah.  so found the issue already? :)
<desrt> i'm going to work on my debug source in any case so that you have a good basis for testing your fixes
<gord> maybe, hopefully :) will wait for the morning before trying it
<desrt> okay
<desrt> i'll be done the debug source by then
<nessita> ok, I'm off
<nessita> bye all!
<desrt> ta
<desrt> gord: hey
<desrt> gord: i just pushed a branch with the debug code
<desrt> gord: grab this: https://code.launchpad.net/~desrt/indicator-appmenu/hud-rewrite-wip
<desrt> then run it like so: HUD_DEBUG_SOURCE=1 G_DBUS_DEBUG=message ./hud-service
<desrt> after you do a search you should see a once-per-second update of the time item being sent as a signal on the bus
<desrt> unity never refreshes, though
<desrt> RAOF: good morning
<RAOF> desrt: Good morning.
<desrt> RAOF: the patch on the xorg list fixes the issue on my laptop
<RAOF> Your purple snow?
<desrt> yup
<RAOF> Nifty.
<desrt> we've a bug for it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/956046
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 956046 in linux "intel driver fails to use dual-link LVDS if lid is down at boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<RAOF> Cool.
<RAOF> Hm.  How do you get byobu-tmux to send an F5 keypress to the client, rather than eating it?  F12-F5 doesn't seem to do it.
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-03-16
<RAOF> Hm.  Apparently this unity-greeter that works fine on intel will fail to log in on my netbook.  Superb.
<TheMuso> Awesome.
<TheMuso> RAOF: If thats NVIDIA and you are using Nouveau, thats even more interesting, since I am using Nouveau here without issue.
<RAOF> Oh, it's my locally-built trunk version that's aiming to fix the transition from greeter->session.
<TheMuso> ah
<RAOF> Ah.  I appear to not have gnome-session installed on the netbook.  That would explain failure-to-login :)
<TheMuso> heh
<cyphermox> sup all.
<akgraner> Does the icon with the Ubuntu symbol on it have a specific name?
<akgraner> or do I just say click the icon with the Ubuntu symbol on it in the launcher and type "terminal" to bring up a term window?
<TheMuso> akgraner: The tooltip for the button is "Dash Button".
<TheMuso> SO I guess that could be used.
<akgraner> TheMuso, awesome thanks!  I didn't know what to call it :-)
<TheMuso> akgraner: Sorry, its "Dash Home" not "Dash Button"
<akgraner> no worries - changing it now
<akgraner> Thanks TheMuso , I'm working on some edits to a command line chapter that are due in a couple of hours - and I realized I still have some place holders for things :-/ so hopefully I won't bug you all to much :-)
<TheMuso> np
<jasoncwarner_> hey guys...anyone getting this error when trying to upgrade right now? E: Internal Error, No file name for libc6
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: Didn't hit that when I updated this morning...
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: I just started getitng it maybe an hour ago...I updated this morning as well...
<TheMuso> Haven't seen any suc error, at least in my terminals.
<TheMuso> I also updated this morning.
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, TheMuso and RAOF ... just got my laptop back from being repaired and I want to update, but I can't :/
 * RAOF has additionally been able to update right now, and not run into that problem.
 * TheMuso is doing likewise.
 * jasoncwarner_ scratches head....
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF or TheMuso any thoughts on this? This is the specific error I'm getting. I tried the -f option, but that is when I get the message about libc6
<jasoncwarner_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jasoncwarner_>  lib32asound2 : Depends: libasound2 (= 1.0.24.1-4ubuntu1)
<jasoncwarner_>  libc-dev-bin : Depends: libc6 (< 2.14) but 2.15-0ubuntu5 is installed
<jasoncwarner_>  libc6-dev : Depends: libc6 (= 2.13-24ubuntu4) but 2.15-0ubuntu5 is installed
<jasoncwarner_>  libc6-i386 : Depends: libc6 (= 2.13-24ubuntu4) but 2.15-0ubuntu5 is installed
<jasoncwarner_>  libnih-dbus1 : Depends: libnih1 (= 1.0.3-4ubuntu9) but 1.0.3-4ubuntu5 is installed
<jasoncwarner_>  libnih1 : Depends: libc6 (< 2.15) but 2.15-0ubuntu5 is installed
<jasoncwarner_> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Interesting that you have lib32asound2 installed... I wonder if that problem you have is a multi-arch related problem...
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: any way to find out, or should I talk to steve L about it?
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: I am just speculating, I really don't know from teh above, I just saw references to i3866/32-bit.
<TheMuso> gah
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, TheMuso I'll poke steve and see if he knows...otherwise I'll ask pitti when he gets up...pitti knows all ;)
<RAOF> Hm.  You seem to have quite an old libc6 installed.
<RAOF> Actually, no.
<RAOF> What the devil is going on there?
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: I have no idea. This machine was in the shop for a month
<jasoncwarner_> so...it could be quite old. I was using a diff machine for a month and am now just getting this one updated
<jasoncwarner_> didn't htink it would be this hard ;)
<RAOF> Yeah, you *don't* actually have an old libc, but it looks like it's trying to install an old libc6-dev.  For some reason.
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF TheMuso I don't know what I did..but I eventually got it to update
<jasoncwarner_> I really have no idea what made it go
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: still having trouble?
<jasoncwarner_> hey pitti
<jasoncwarner_> no, I don't think so
<jasoncwarner_> I got it updated, have latest unity and compiz
<jasoncwarner_> I literally have no idea why it got fixed ;)
<bryceh> /var/log/dpkg.log might be illuminating
<pitti> doctor appointment, bbl
<seb128> hey
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> seb128: nice bug work!
<seb128> pitti, hey, pitti, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: quite fine, thanks
<seb128> pitti, did I get my second position back? ;-)
<pitti> spent too much time on pygobject upstream yesterday, so I didn't get to distro bug fixing
<pitti> seb128: yes
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> well I didn't fixed much but I was only 2 behinds I think
<seb128> I spent some time improving a bit versions yesterday
<seb128> pitti, btw I signed your key but the emails sending failed because I don't have postfix or similar working
<seb128> pitti, but you should be able to --recv-key
<pitti> hm, I did, says "unchanged"
<seb128> pitti, it sent to pool.sks-keyservers.net
<seb128> that's maybe not the right server to use
<pitti> tried that one now, still no new sigs
<seb128> hum
<pitti> try gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-key 26B47B9F ?
<seb128> pitti, your key is 26B47B9F right?
<pitti> oui
<seb128> pitti, done
<pitti> hm, still nothing
<pitti> seb128: could you check "gpg --list-sigs martinpitt@gnome.org" ?
<seb128> let me retry to sign
<seb128> yeah, seems it's no
<seb128> caff was a fail
<pitti> seb128: seahorse has a GUI for this
<seb128> let me redo it ;-)
<pitti> seb128: right, caff doesn't send to keyservers
<chrisccoulson> whoop
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<seb128> pitti, right, I did send but it seems it didn't sign
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, i'm good thanks. how are you?
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti :)
<seb128> pitti, maybe I shouldn't have exited gpg with "q" once it was done signing
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good, thanks! ;-)
<tjaalton> are the window management buttons supposed to be on the right or left side by default? going back to the default switched them to the right here
<seb128> going back to defaults where?
<seb128> no
<tjaalton> dconf-editor
<seb128> the editor doesn't understand overrides
<tjaalton> sigh
<tjaalton> ok
<seb128> bug in the editor I guess
<seb128> use gsettings reset
<tjaalton> ok
<seb128> pitti, --recv-key again?
<pitti> hmm, still nothing
<pitti> seb128: it might take a while before the updated keys are available, perhaps the servers run some checks or so
<pitti> seb128: anyway, thank you!
<tjaalton> seb128: same thing with gsettings reset
<seb128> pitti, yeah, check in a bit, this time --list-sigs show my signatures, so it's likely server delay
<tjaalton> gsettings reset org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout
<seb128> tjaalton, dunno then, question for didrocks, he will be there on monday
<tjaalton> seb128: ok
<seb128> pitti, yw!
<pitti> seb128: any luck with the libical FTBFS?
<seb128> pitti, I was sort of waiting for Debian they have an RC bug for it, I hate wasting time to track something when we can get the fix for free by waiting 3 days
<pitti> seb128: ah, that's fine
<pitti> merci
<seb128> de rien
<seb128> pitti, I will look at it on monday if nobody moved in Debian by then
<pitti> mhr3: good morning
<mhr3> hey pitti
<pitti> mhr3: could you please have a quick look at http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-12.04-beta-2.html#mhr3 and check if these two are still on track for b2?
<BigWhale> I'll be so sad when Precise is out... No more daily upgrades that are 100+ MB ... Always fun. :)
<pitti> mhr3: if not, we can move them to final, as they don't seen feature/code related
<pitti> BigWhale: don't worry, there will be the quarreling quail to upgrade to
<mhr3> pitti, will check the first, should be done afaik, as for the second we did have a chat about it, so i guess it's finished? :)
<pitti> mhr3: splendid :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: "Add a restart-required banner to Firefox when any plug-in is upgraded", is that still for P?
<pitti> Sweetshark: FYI, I took the liberty to update https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-libreoffice-packaging a bit
<pitti> seiflotfy: hey Seif, how are you?
<pitti> seiflotfy: would you mind having a quick look at http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-12.04-beta-2.html#seif and tell me what we should postpone to Q?
<seiflotfy> pitti: i would love to work on quicklists now
<seiflotfy> but i need some1 to talk to
<pitti> seiflotfy: I suppose at this point there's also quite some restrictions due to feature/UI freeze in ubuntu
<seiflotfy> the ppl and disable logging stuff needs to be postponed
<pitti> doesn't stop upstream work, of course
<seiflotfy> pitti: no worries i don' care when it gets in as long as it gets in
<pitti> seiflotfy: what is "ppl"?
<seiflotfy> people lens
<pitti> seiflotfy: so "Add ability to disable reading the db (but not logging)" -> deferred
<seiflotfy> yes
<seiflotfy> pitti its more complicated as you think
<pitti> seiflotfy: thanks, I updated the BP accordingly
<pitti> seiflotfy: just want to make sure that we don't postpone/drop anythign which you aren't happy about
<pitti> argh, seb128 keeps fixing bugs, and I'm stuck with unbreaking the archive
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
 * pitti hugs seb128, keep up the great work!
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> kamstrup, mhr3: do you know if the zg code in rhythmbox is something that we should activate by default? it's not at the moment
<mhr3> seb128, i actually wanted to ask didrocks if there's a reason the dataproviders aren't active by default
<mhr3> seb128, although rb is not going to help much, we're not using that data anywhere by default
<kamstrup> seb128, mhr3: I've been running with the RB provider enabled for some time. It works pretty well, but I think it pollutes the recent files list somewhat
<mhr3> seb128, gedit should be active though afaict
<seb128> mhr3, ok, I was not sure if it would be useful for the music lens or something
<kamstrup> mhr3: the songs you play are added
<kamstrup> visible in the files lens
<kamstrup> not the ones it skips to automatically
<seb128> hum, yeah,that's not good
<kamstrup> but if you skip forward 10 songs yourself
<kamstrup> it adds those 10 songs
<mhr3> kamstrup, oh... right i forgot it's "clever"
<kamstrup> even though you only heard 2s of each
<kamstrup> I think it makes sense
<mhr3> kamstrup, we'll have a proper rb scope, so we dont need them afaict
<kamstrup> it should just only send the event if you hear more than say 75% of the song
<kamstrup> right
<seb128> kamstrup, I'm unsure, I would say it shouldn't add anything to the files lens from within rb
<seb128> only files you clicked on
<kamstrup> agreed
<seb128> kamstrup, mhr3: what about gedit?
<mhr3> seb128, is it active by default? i see it off here, but maybe that's just me
<seb128> mhr3, yes it is, I just checked in a guest session, I guess it's user profiles not being changed on upgrade
<seb128> so we are good
<mhr3> k, then it's fine, thx
<Sweetshark> pitti: saw it, thanks
<Sweetshark> pitti: libreoffice-3.5.1-1ubuntu1 incoming today.
<pitti> Sweetshark: yay -- does it add back the three missing armhf packages?
<Sweetshark> oh, hmm, no it doesnt.
<Sweetshark> at debian, armel armhf powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390x are still not building LO base ...
<Sweetshark> pitti: I would need to try if these base thingies even build on armhf, Id suggest to upload 3.5.1-1ubuntu1 with them still missing. I will then try to build it on a builder box.
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, fair enough; I can also just remove these three binaries from the archive
<pitti> Sweetshark: ^ so I guess I'll do that now?
<pitti> Sweetshark: also, please ping me when you have the upload ready
<pitti> Sweetshark: actually, -base, -evolution, -base-core _did_ build in 1:3.5.0-1ubuntu4
<pitti> Sweetshark: just 1:3.5.0-2ubuntu1 dropped them
<pitti> Sweetshark: and they did build for armel, too
<pitti> Sweetshark: so it ought to be fine to re-enable them
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes, please remove the binaries.
<pitti> Sweetshark: so they built, but might not actuall work?
<Sweetshark> yes, I know we did build them. But I dont want to send an upload into the build there (quite a lot happened upstream between 3.5.0 and .1). But yes, they might work.
<Sweetshark> s/into the build/into the blind/
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pitti> Sweetshark: ack, removing for now then
<pitti> hey tkamppeter
<pitti> Sweetshark: done
<tkamppeter> pitti, I got a lot of texttopdf fixes from upstream so I will release cups-filters 1.0.6 soon. So a Ubuntu/Debian upload will most probably happen on Monday. Is this OK? When is b2 freeze?
<pitti> tkamppeter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule - March 22, so next Thursday
<pitti> tkamppeter: NB that I'm off sick Monday, I get my other two wisdom teeth pulled
<tkamppeter> pitti, OK, thanks, so np with the upload.
<pitti> I'll be around early morning to do some sponsoring
<pitti> but I can sponsor on Tuesday
<tkamppeter> pitti, OK.
<pitti> tkamppeter: alternatively, commit it to Debian VCS and do a -0bzr1 upload to Ubuntun only
<tkamppeter> pitti, OK, thanks.
<desrt> good morning hackers
<pitti> it's a desrt!
 * ogra_ feels thursty now
<pitti> ogra_: you and your beer desserts!
 * desrt brings ogra_ water?
<ogra_> lol
<pitti> it's Friday past one o'clock, and he's a German; he won't accept water
<desrt> :)
<dupondje> water, isnt that for fishes to swim in ?
<desrt> is the 1:00 rule just so that germans don't get _totally_ sloshed at lunch?
<desrt> or do you mean 1:00am? :)
<ogra_> dupondje, yeah, and they make love in it too !
<dupondje> lol
<ogra_> who would drink that !
<dupondje> true! :) belgian beer ! :D
<mvo> seb128: hi, I guess I should know this ;) bug how do I make the retracer trace #956316  ? it has "apport-bug" as its tag already, do I need to add something like "needs-retrace"?
<dupondje> we are almost at bug 1000000 :)
<desrt> mvo: is a PPA involved?
<pitti> mvo: needs-$arch-retrace, i. e. needs-amd64-retrace
<pitti> mvo: also, they sohuld be apport-crash, not -bug
<pitti> mvo: ah, nevermind, this is broken anyway
<pitti> mvo: it has a .crash attachment, it wasn't actually sent as a crash report
<pitti> so the retracer can't process this anyway
<mvo> :/
<seb128> re
<seb128> back from lunch
<mvo> thanks, I will ask for apport-collect this
<seb128> hey mvo, desrt
<mvo> but apparently its a huge file
<seb128> mvo, apport-collect will not help you
<mvo> desrt: no ppa involved
<mvo> seb128: oh :/
<seb128> mvo, you can download the file and apport-retrace or unpack it locally
<desrt> seb128: good morning
<seb128> mvo, or ask the submitter to ubuntu-bug it
<Sweetshark> pitti: thx
<mvo> seb128: so my submitter gets "Your computer does not have enough free memory to automatically analyse the problem and send a report to the developers." :/
<ogra_> buy more ram !
<seb128> mvo, download the file he added and gdb on it locally?
<pitti> you can run apport-retrace -R --gdb <that crash file>
<seb128> desrt, "fun" hud bug, bug #956878
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 956878 in indicator-appmenu "HUD is sending 2 menu signals instead of 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956878
<seb128> desrt, I guess it's on the unity side, hud-gtk doesn't have the issue
<desrt> tricky.
<desrt> let me see if i can reproduce that under unity
<desrt> what's the new hotkey to open the overview in unity these days?
<seb128> desrt, overview?
<desrt> sorry.  the lenses
<seb128> desrt, super as always?
<desrt> windows key, right?
<seb128> desrt, well it opens the dash, super-a, super-f, etc
<seb128> for the app, file lens
<seb128> desrt, right
<desrt> hrmph
<desrt> so that's working now, but it doesn't work immediately after login
<seb128> desrt, does nautilus render your background?
<desrt> nope
<seb128> known bug
<desrt> i was thinking that was the problem
<desrt> k
<cyphermox> morning!
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, how are you?
<cyphermox> seb128: not bad, you?
<cr3> hi folks, the mouse is excruciatingly slow after starting ubuntu. against which project should I run ubuntu-bug?
<seb128> cr3, try #ubuntu-x
<cr3> seb128: it might be related to something other than x though, like I see this in powertop:
<cr3> 23.4 ms/s     2194.8       Interrupt      [45] i915
<cr3> where 2194.8 is the number of events per second, but I don't know whether that's really such a high number or not
<seb128> cr3, dunno, doesn't seem desktopish in any case
<cr3> seb128: I'll check with #ubuntu-x then. cheers!
<pitti> kenvandine: good morning
<seb128> kenvandine, RUN
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> am I so terrifying? :-)
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> what's up pitti?
<seb128> the pitti workitems garbage collector is on you :p
<pitti> kenvandine: so, I wondered whether we could drop indicator-applet's dependency on gnome-panel
 * kenvandine should look at his workitems
<chrisccoulson> nice, new home page in firefox: http://i.imgur.com/tTeHb.png
<seb128> pitti, you can punt the informal "talk to jason about talking to GNOME about release cycle" which is on my list, it's not linked to the Ubuntu cycle in any wya
<chrisccoulson> it's a shame that we miss out on this :(
<kenvandine> pitti, why?
<pitti> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-12.04-beta-2.html#ken-vandine just has one blocked one, so no worries
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is there anything which stops us to do something similar?
<kenvandine> indicator-applet was just fixed to work with the new gnome-panel
<seb128> chrisccoulson, waouh they got ride of the 2 bars after all?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, we'd need to  have our own branded offline content
<pitti> kenvandine: it's the least evil solution I see to bug 954939
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 954939 in indicator-applet "Xubuntu 10.04 to 12.04 upgrade installs unity and gnome" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/954939
<pitti> kenvandine: but I'm all ears for better proposals
 * kenvandine looks
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, i didn't notice that. i don't think that's the default atm. i think that's only on the UX branch
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok
<pitti> seb128: while we are at it, do you want to keep the other two "talk to" items for b2?
<pitti> (still two weeks to go, so plenty of time)
<seb128> pitti, cf what I a wrote to you 2 minutes ago ;-)
<pitti> seb128: sorry, I didn't see you saying anything aobut the two others
<kenvandine> pitti, indicator-applet is only for gnome-panel
<seb128> pitti, unsure about the second one, it's hard to get anything done in Debian, we could just rename dconf to dconf-not-what-you-want and d-conf to dconf in Ubuntu?
<kenvandine> so dropping the depends would just be dropping the applet completely
<seb128> pitti, 2 others?
<seb128> pitti, well the "talk to jason" can be dropped from w.i
<pitti> kenvandine: understood, but conceptually shouldn't the dependency be rather the other way around?
<seb128> pitti, what do you think about renaming dconf in ubuntu?
<pitti> seb128: "talk to debian about renaming epiphany and dconf"
<kenvandine> tru
<kenvandine> true
<pitti> seb128: "talk to design,dx what to do for applications that expose a menu and an application menu (the new ones exported by gmenu)"
<kenvandine> i think it would be fine to drop the depends
<seb128> pitti, that dx one is DONE
<pitti> kenvandine: i. e. there should be a gnome-classic or whatever package which pulls in the panel, the indicator-applet, and other bits
<seb128> pitti, for some weeks
<pitti> seb128: whoops, right
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> pitti, so, wdyt, renaming dconf in Ubuntu?
<seb128> I will try asking on #debian-gnome again, they were talking about it
<seb128> but things can take a while in Debian
<kenvandine> pitti, technically it really depends on the panel, but it actually isn't the way people are going to install it
<pitti> seb128: hm, that would get us out of sync for both dconf and d-conf, and it's not an user-facing package
<kenvandine> they will only want it if they already have the panel
<kenvandine> so seems safe to me
<pitti> kenvandine: right, but I don't think the way to get the classic session is to install indicator-application, is it?
<kenvandine> we should check with jbicha
<pitti> wouldn't that be gnome-session-fallback ?
<pitti> which depends on -panel
<pitti> kenvandine: I wonder what pulls in indicator-application right now
<kenvandine> jbicha polished that stuff up so it worked nicely with the classic panel
<kenvandine> pitti, indicator-applet does
<kenvandine> i bet
<seb128> kenvandine, pitti: indicator-application is pulled it by indicator-applet and unity iirc
<pitti> kenvandine: sorry, that's what I meant
<kenvandine> so if the gnome classic pulls in gnome-panel it should pull in the applet to
<pitti> so, AFAICS the problem is not that gnome-panel doesn't get installed
<kenvandine> right
<pitti> as it's a direct dependency of gnome-session-fallback
<pitti> so we don't need to depend on it in indicator-application
<pitti> argh
<kenvandine> so dropping the gnome-panel depends should be safe
<pitti> indicator-applet
<pitti> and it wouldn't pull in the whole gnome and unity stack just because you install one indicator
<pitti> kenvandine: ok, that's what I thought
 * kenvandine will make it happen
<pitti> kenvandine: thanks for cross-checking!
<pitti> kenvandine: ah, you want to? ok
<kenvandine> sure, i have the branch handy
 * pitti checks http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/canonical-desktop-team-precise-fixes-report.html
<pitti> ack, it's all your's :-P
<pitti> once you get close, I'll upload such things right away and steal the trophy :)
<seb128> lol
<dobey> hrmm, requestsync is confusing
<dobey> hrmm
<desrt> seb128: how do i become a 'bug supervisor'?
<seb128> desrt, you ask to bdmurray on #ubuntu-bugs I guess
<hallyn> is *this* the right place to ask about the scrollbar?
<hallyn> (being unclickable)
<cyphermox> hallyn: +1, yes, I think it probably is :)
<cyphermox> hallyn: but perhaps the best is to file a bug :)
<cyphermox> hallyn: by the way, you weren't dreaming things when wifi was acting up yesterday, we found some issues with libnl waiting for data
<hallyn> yay :)
<hallyn> cyphermox: file a bug against what exactly?
<cyphermox> hallyn: just a seconf
<desrt> jbicha: you are too late :p
<cyphermox> hallyn: overlay-scrollbar
<jbicha> wow, people come and go so quickly around here
<desrt> :)
<hallyn> cyphermox: thanks, will do that
<desrt> seb128: so is it appropriate to assign this dbus message spam bug as a beta2 milestone?
<desrt> what are the implications of me doing that?
<desrt> i cause some annoyance to the release team if i don't fix it on time?
<hallyn> (filed bug 957054)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 957054 in overlay-scrollbar "scrollbar disappears before i can click to drag it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/957054
<seb128> desrt, that's ok, they will just move target if it's not done
<pitti> yes, we have a script to mass-move old milestones
<seb128> hallyn, it's a dup of bug #949414
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 949414 in gtk "Some GTK+3 events are not emitted when using a touchpad (but are with a mouse)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949414
<desrt> aww?  i don't have the ability to single-handedly delay the entire release? :)
 * desrt pretends that he does anyway as extra motivation to fix it
<seb128> desrt, ;-)
<hallyn> seb128: grrr.  thanks
<seb128> hallyn, yw
<seb128> hallyn, bug #956062 as well which was the most recent bug reported on overlay-scrollbars before yours
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 956062 in overlay-scrollbar "Impossible to catch scrollbar with touchpad in unmaximized nautilus windows" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956062
<hallyn> not 100% sure i agree with 'medium', but i guess bug priorities aren't based on the amount of hair i pull out :)
<hallyn> ok, thanks, then i'll carry on
<seb128> hallyn, it's specific to some devices, doesn't happen with a mouse, but yeah, don't stop at the settings they don't reflect really how actively things are tracked
<seb128> hallyn, btw it would be good to check open bugs before you report a new one ;-)
<hallyn> none of the ones it showed me based on its guesses were it
<seb128> hallyn, like the most recent bug on overlay-scrollbar has a title pretty similar to yours, how did you miss it?
<hallyn> the gt3 one, i would never have guesed based on the title
<seb128> right, but overlay-scrollbar has a least 2 bugs about it in the most recent 5 bugs
<seb128> open the list, check recent bugs, it's not that hard ;-)
<hallyn> seb128: bc i count on lp to give me the suspected dups
<hallyn> that, and bc it was mixed in with 3-4 bugs yesterday that made my laptop unusable (super key not working, etc)
<seb128> hum, k, that doesn't work great indeed :-(
<seb128> hallyn, did you fix the super key issue?
<hallyn> i thought it worked better than it apparently does
<hallyn> i didn't fix it, it just started working this morning
<hallyn> so i expect it to fail after next reboot :(
<seb128> hallyn, it doesn't work if you are on an empty workspace
<seb128> hallyn, or if nautilus doesn't display the background
<seb128> hallyn, did you turn nautilus handling of the background off?
<hallyn> wh...  uh, that's deemed a bug i hope?
<hallyn> yes
<seb128> there you go
<seb128> yes, known issue
<hallyn> ok, just wanted to make sure it's deemed an issue
<seb128> you are just on a non standard, non testing config
<seb128> non tested
<hallyn> someone's gotta do it :)
<seb128> i.e you tweak hidden options you are on your own ;-)
<seb128> imho we need to start talking about reducing the number of option for next cycle
<hallyn> laptop's too slow, i think that's why i turned it off
<seb128> we have too many bugs because people tweak random crackful things
<hallyn> hey!  i stuck to 100% things i can set with myUnity
<seb128> well, still too much, see it broke your super key :p
<hallyn> i thought iw as being good :)
<hallyn> true dat
<seb128> it's hard to cover all possible option combinaison
<hallyn> ok, thanks.  never would've guessed.  so maybe i'll turn that back on
<hallyn> (i'll avoid talking about how 15 years ago i could map keys to whatever i wanted, as well as suspend and resume and make my own bread :)
<hallyn> thanks, ttyl.
<seb128> bye
<pitti> chrisccoulson: defaults-builder currently uses ./usr/lib/firefox-addons/distrib
<pitti> erk, let's try this again
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, yes. we need to move that :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: defaults-builder currently uses /usr/lib/firefox-addons/distribution/distribution.ini
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I suppose that needs to move to /usr/lib/firefox/distribution/distribution.ini now?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it does. sorry, i was going to propose a merge for that ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: the former was a workaround path while we had the version specific firefox paths, right?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: np, doing now
<pitti> bug 956899, FTR
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 956899 in ubuntu-defaults-builder "Regression: firefox bookmarks not imported anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956899
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, the former was just a workaround. i've moved the whole installation location now :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: is that planned to be done in SRUs, too?
<pitti> this would be tricky, as it would break existing defaults pacakges
<chrisccoulson> pitti - sort of. i've made an exception for the oneiric package to leave the distribution.ini file where it is though
<pitti> mterry: hey Mike, how are you?
<pitti> mterry: do you have some time to check the patch in bug 944035 and sponsor this?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944035 in ibus "pinyin not listed by default on a fresh installation" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944035
<mterry> pitti, yeah, I know I didn't reply to bug, but I was going to look at it today
<mterry> pitti, I saw the fedora patch, was reviewing it
<mterry> pitti, I don't think it will require an FFe like the commenter does?  Seems just like a bug fix (though a bit of a hefty patch)
<mterry> oh, hm... it does at least change UI...
<pitti> mterry: well, a bit, but I really consider it a bug
<pitti> it's quite useless by default righ tnow
<pitti> and that used to work AFAIR
<pitti> mterry: thanks for looking at this!
<mvo> hm, where does gnome-settings stores the proxy info (http proxy) these days?
<seb128> mvo, org.gnome.system.proxy.http
<seb128> mvo, gsettings get org.gnome.system.proxy.http host ''
<seb128> ups
<seb128> mvo, gsettings get org.gnome.system.proxy.http host
<mvo> seb128: ok, I don't get it, I set it to "manual" and http://localhost, but  gsettings get org.gnome.system.proxy.http enabled says false?
<seb128> mvo, enabled is deprecated
<seb128> host = '' is no proxy == disabled
<mvo> aha, ok
<seb128> if there is a value it's enabled
<mvo> t
<mvo> ta
<seb128> yw
<pitti> good night everyone, have a nice weekend!
<pitti> FTR, I'll be off for most of Monday, getting my remaining two wisdom teeth pulled
<pitti> I'll be online in the morning for doing some patch piloting, though
<kenvandine> pitti, have a great weekend
<chrisccoulson> heh - http://goo.gl/Y9qaM
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, i love it :)
<dobey> man. internet memes are so lame now
<Sweetshark> aarrgh
 * Sweetshark cant get into chinstrap
 * Sweetshark can get into chinstrap
<Sweetshark> pitti: good luck with the teeth stuff!
<Sweetshark> pitti: 3.5.0-1ubuntu1 uploading to chinstrap btw
<desrt> ugh
<desrt> my apartment is burning down again
<desrt> or perhaps not...
<micahg> Sweetshark: I assume you meant 3.5.1-1ubuntu1?
<chrisccoulson> desrt, oh, that sounds quite serious
<chrisccoulson> perhaps someone in your apartment is building libreoffice?
<desrt> :)
<desrt> the alarm bell sounded
<desrt> but only for a moment
<Laney> maybe it melted
<desrt> that seems unlikely
<desrt> it's just over there...
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: that was nice & quick to get the Firefox 11 SRU out already :)
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, micahg was involved too ;)
<micahg> jbicha: was actually on the slower side unfortunately (not due to chrisccoulson, he was plenty fast)
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, also, we have the next beta available already: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next/
<chrisccoulson> for precise too ;)
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: I'll probably have to add that PPA, stable Firefox is too boring
<chrisccoulson> yeah, you should do :)
<Sweetshark> micahg: indeed
<Sweetshark> micahg, chrisccoulson, desrt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNnAvTTaJjM libreoffice building soundtrack
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: oh FF12 is still pending publication to the PPA, I guess I'll wait a few more minutes
<seb128> hey jbicha, how are you?
<seb128> jbicha, how is the feedback on the new shell? ;-)
<jbicha> seb128: not too much feedback, maybe people didn't notice yet? Cinnamon's broken but the Mint devs apparently don't care yet so neither do I
<desrt> jbicha: it's awesome :D
<seb128> I can see the news
<desrt> seb128: i think anyone who is running gnome-shell on precise was running it out of the PPA already.... so no big change for most people
<seb128> "Ubuntu breaks Mint to try to get users back"
<desrt> seb128: is there a known bug with not being able to add new favourites to the unity panel?
<seb128> desrt, launcher you mean? the left bar?
<desrt> ya
<seb128> no, and works for me
<seb128> what did you do?
<desrt> it's never worked for me
<desrt> and i've tried a lot of times with a lot of versions
<desrt> i do a search and then drag an icon
<desrt> it even says "Drop to add application" when i hover the bar
<desrt> but nothing happens
<seb128> urg
<seb128> if you run an app, right click on the launcher icon and pick "lock..."
<seb128> does it work?
<seb128> i.e does it stay after you close the app?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> thanks :)
<seb128> yw
<seb128> but the dnd should be working, it works for me
<jbicha> Java apps don't pin to the launcher
<desrt> how do i change the position of the icon?
<seb128> desrt, dnd
<desrt> it seems to move the entire launcher instead of just the icon
<kenvandine> desrt, drag out to the right a bit
<seb128> desrt, either stay pressed for a second, iOS way
<seb128> desrt, or go right
<desrt> oh.  that works.
<desrt> both of those work
<desrt> thanks
<seb128> yw
<topyli> seb128: the shell 3.90 in universe tends to crash. i downgraded to a ppa version myself in order to get anything done :)
<seb128> urg?
<seb128> jbicha, ^
<seb128> topyli, universe should be basically the same as the ppa I think
<seb128> ok, dinner time
<seb128> bbl
<topyli> i know. somehow it crashes more eagerly. i'm running ~ubuntu3. 4 and 5 like to crash too
<seb128> have a good w.e everybody for those I will not see again (no work tonight but I might let IRC on a bit while hacking)
<desrt> seb128: hacking != work? :)
<desrt> seb128: can you remind me what is the freeze for beta?
<jbicha> !schedule
<ubot2`> The Ubuntu Precise Pangolin release schedule can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<desrt> convenient.  thanks.
<desrt> crikey.  all of next week
 * desrt starts planning for all the things he can break in that time
<nessita> hello all!!!
<desrt> nessita: hello!
<nessita> seb128: may I ask a very quick favor from you?
<nessita> anyone with a non-english locale: would you please pastebin the content of your ~/ .config/user-dirs.dirs ?
<dobey> nessita: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/xdg-user-dirs/+pots/xdg-user-dirs might help :)
<nessita> dobey: looking!
<dobey> 文档 is "Documents" currently, in the simplified chinese translation :)
<seb128> nessita, hey
<seb128> nessita, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/886785/
<nessita> seb128: thanks!!!
<seb128> nessita, yw
<seb128> nessita, you can probably get the same by running LANG=fr LC_ALL=fr_FR.UTF-8 xdg-user-dirs-update
<nessita> seb128: did not know that, will take notes
<seb128> nessita, you might need to --force if it does nothing
<nessita> seb128: yeap, thanks!
<seb128> nessita, yw
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-03-17
<asac> known issue that its hard to grab the border of windows for resizing etc. in precise?
<mdeslaur> how come apps have lost the bottom right drag corner?
<mdeslaur> asac: ha!
<asac> mdeslaur: hello!
<asac> howdy?:
<asac> mdeslaur: good that i am not alone
<mdeslaur> asac: apparently we've had a thought collision :)
<asac> that means it might get fixed
<asac> yeah. you were lucky. had troubles resizing that terminal ... which i tried to finish before complainig
<asac> hehe
<asac> but was really really hard
<mdeslaur> I'm trying to resize an evince window, and it's driving me insane
<mdeslaur> I'll have to bug seb128 monday to figure out why the resize corner has gone missing
<asac> feels like the grab area is like 1px or something
<mdeslaur> maybe it's this in gtk+3.0:
<mdeslaur>  * debian/patches/063_resize_grip_default.patch:
<mdeslaur>     - dropped, Cimi said it's not needed and can be done from the theme
<asac> ok ... where is the theme fix? :)
<desrt> an assertion mystery!
<desrt> irresistable!
<jalcine> lol, always the best ;)
<desrt> crap.  no core file :(
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-03-18
<Sweetshark> bryceh: meh, I saw the build failure in the ppa. It seems to be triggered by the last kdelibs update.
<Sweetshark> w/in 5
<superxou> bonsoir
<bryceh> Sweetshark, wow that's crazy.  So should i upload anyway or wait until that's resolved?
<bryceh> Sweetshark, I'll check back in later.  Give me a thumbs up / down or point me at a new package, as appropriate.
<Sweetshark> bryceh: hold on. that needs to be fixed in LO, I have a patch ready, building locally now.
<Sweetshark> bryceh: needs a new upload anyway, so I will just ask pitti monday morning UTC ;)
<bryceh> Sweetshark, great, sounds good.  lemme know if you need any more help
<Sweetshark> bryceh: fyi proposed patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/889736/
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-03-11
<didrocks> good morning btw :)
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<BigWhale> Greetings everyone.
<Laney> hey
<mlankhorst> g'day!
 * Laney drinks a Fosters
<Sweetshark> hmm, we gotta keep us the pace, we have Steam on Ubuntu, but these russians have Angry Birds on ATMS ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHXP-1WpOIs
<didrocks> hey jibel, how were your holidays?
<seb128> hey desktopers
<chrisccoulson> yoyoyo
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, had a good w.e ?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. how about you?
<mlankhorst> Sweetshark: who says those atms dont run ubuntu?!
<chrisccoulson> seb128, had a great steak at lunchtime yesterday :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I had a good w.e thanks ;-)
<Sweetshark> mlankhorst: the video shows pretty clear it has the Windows XP kindergarden-color UI ...
<mlankhorst> ah I didn't check, if you say it's a video about running angry birds on an atm I believe you without looking :P
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va ?
<seb128> pitti, are MIR by binary package and not source?
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ça va bien, et toi?
<Laney> wow, the snow is really coming down now!
<pitti> seb128: no, by source
<seb128> pitti, ça va bien merci
<seb128> pitti, oh, ignore me, your logind line is a FFE not MIR
<seb128> pitti, you are aiming at landing that for raring then?
<pitti> seb128: slangasek/stgraber mentioned that they might want it in raring, yes
<seb128> cool
<seb128> +1 from me ;-)
<pitti> if not, it'll make s first thing
<pitti> I guess it won't hurt us too much to keep CK around for yet another cycle, it does feel a bit rushed now
<pitti> but it e. g. blocks ricotz/jbicha for updating to GNOME 3.8
<seb128> yeah, but at the same time that vUDS screwed us on feature
<seb128> we didn't land systemd-services, which is blocking 5 other merges to land
<seb128> we didn't land gtk 3.8
<seb128> we start having too many patched versions/transitions baked in ppas
<pitti> *nod*
<seb128> if we keep adding to that for the next 1.5 month until release it's going to be hard to manage
<seb128> we had some of the ppas broken because of uploads to the archive, we need to keep rebasing
<seb128> chrisccoulson, could you install https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=intel&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=raring and drop the xorg.conf hack and confirm it that fixes the firefox image corruption issue for you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it seems for me but I was never able to trigger it easily so I'm not sure
<chrisccoulson> seb128, sure, i'll do that in a few moments
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<Laney> pitti: So how do I get loginctl to list my sessions with the PPA package?
<pitti> just "loginctl" does that here
<pitti> same with the raring package
<pitti> ah no, there it's systemd-loginctl
<Laney> hm, 0 sessions listed
 * Laney looks at upstart user sessions
<pitti> Laney: do you have libpam-systemd installed?
<pitti> Laney: (and libpam-xdg-support uninstalled)
<Laney> ah, no
<Laney> so that would be a seed change
<pitti> right
<Laney> let me see
<Laney> a timely fsck
<Laney> yes, much better
<Laney> I was scared that there was no reboot entry in the session indicator but it seems that's the unity change
<Laney> is that by design?
<pitti> I do have a reboot in the indicator
<pitti> but probably because I'm running the converted gnome-session
<Laney> do you have the new shutdown UI?
<pitti> but if you still have consolekit installed, it should be there either way
<pitti> gdbus call -e -d org.gnome.SessionManager -o /org/gnome/SessionManager -m org.gnome.SessionManager.CanShutdown
<pitti> does that say (true,) ?
<pitti> (it should)
<pitti> Laney: I don't know what the "new shutdown UI" is
<Laney> yes, it does
<Laney> if you pick Shut Down from the session indicator you get a shiny black shutdown dialog
<Laney> instead of the old gtk one
<pitti> I still get a rather dull dialog box
<Laney> http://i.imgur.com/f4he5KH.png
<pitti> is that in raring?
<Laney> yeah, probably in the most recent daily releases
<ogra_> pitti, bah, no more hal ... i guess i need to do sonme work then ... (usb-imagewriter has nothong in common with usb-creator, its just a graphical dd)
 * pitti dist-upgrades
<pitti> ogra_: and no more pygtk, glade, etc.
<ogra_> oh, crapa
<pitti> ogra_: so it's still relevant?
<ogra_> sounds like a complete rewrite ...
<Laney> Right, so, anyway. For the FFe - you'll be uploading udev to stop providing the library which moves into systemd?
<ogra_> well, if you want a UI for plain dd operations its still the best to use
<pitti> Laney: we can drop libudev0 once we rebuilt everything against libudev1, yes
<pitti> Laney: well, udev itself still uses it, but we can put the .so into teh udev package if you prefer
<Laney> they can coexist?
<pitti> Laney: I don't think we should cram the new udev into raring, that's too risky IMHO
<pitti> Laney: yes, the ABI didn't change a lot, and the on-disk format didn't change at all
<Laney> OK, and agreed about the new udev.
<pitti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604479/
<pitti> udev_monitor_new_from_socket() is bound by pyudev(), that needs to be changed to udev_monitor_new_from_netlink()
<pitti> udev_device_get_dm_cookie_set() and udev_device_get_dm_cookie_set() are not used anywhere
<pitti> and udev_get_dev_() are now hardcoded to be /dev/, /run, and /sys
<pitti> so it'll mean some adjustments here and there
<pitti> but codesearch.d.o says it's fairly low impact
<pitti> Laney: FYI, it's still a bit unclear how we set up the cgroups for standalone logind to avoid confusing software which uses sd_booted() or their own implemenation of checking for /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/
<pitti> I'm currently discussing that with mbiebl
<Laney> Is that software which uses this to decide whether the system is using systemd as init?
<pitti> yes
<pitti> well, that or whether they really mean "can I use logind"
<pitti> but the former would be the common case
<pitti> Laney: http://codesearch.debian.net/search?q=%2Fsys%2Ffs%2Fcgroup%2Fsystemd
<pitti> there are a few
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you try the intel update?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it seems ok atm
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can you comment on the bug saying that?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, done
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<autoditac> hey all. how do add a custom, hard-wired mandatory launcher that users are not able to remove from the dash  - like the nautilus "$home" launcher (12.04)? is this done via dconf?
 * Sweetshark is getting nervous. More snow in a today than Hamburg usually has in a year.
<Sweetshark> ricotz: @wd0053.dip.tu-dresden.de?
<Sweetshark> ricotz: Did you see https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Marketing/Events/ImpressSprint2013
<Sweetshark> ricotz: If you go there, I would invite you for a beer. I certainly owe you one ;)
<ricotz> Sweetshark, oh, haven't seen this, but i don't think i will make it there
<autoditac> ooops. what i called the "dash" is actually called the "launcher" and i want to add are hard-coded "launcher icons" :)
<ricotz> Sweetshark, btw, i updated the stats pdf, i gave you a link for
<Sweetshark> ricotz: woha, still 2K downloads for lucid?
<ricotz> Sweetshark, yeah, looks like it
<seb128> autoditac, hey, try asking on #ubuntu-unity maybe?
<autoditac> seb128, allrighty. thanks!
<Sweetshark> ricotz: the raring numbers wont rise anymore as that package is already outdated by now.
<ricotz> Sweetshark, yeah, that is expected
<seb128> jbicha, hey, do you plan to email the gnome release team about the gcalctool rename?
<seb128> not sure what I should do with the raring package, I was sort of waiting for you on that one
<jbicha> seb128: thanks for the ping, I kinda forgot about it :(
<seb128> jbicha, no worry, thanks ;-)
<ogra_> seb128, i assume you know already, but just confirming that nautilus works fine on nx7 desktop now
<seb128> ogra_, yeah, I managed to test by myself, but thanks for confirming ;-)
<ogra_> yup, i thought so
<attente> seb128: hey, the gtk in the ubuntu desktop ppa is based off which bzr branch?
<seb128> attente, hey, none, local one (if you are speaking about 3.7)
<seb128> but it would be a good idea to push that somewhere
<seb128> let me a minute
<attente> seb128, cool, thanks
<seb128> attente, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gtk/ubuntugtk3-38
<attente> seb128, thanks
<seb128> yw, thanks for the ping, it's always a good away to push the work in progress somewhere ;-)
<mhr3> dobey, or perhaps here? :)
<dobey> better than #vala probably :)
<dobey> mhr3: what's up?
<mhr3> dobey, i hear you want to help us with some software center stuff
<s9iper1> seb128: dvd is not mounting it shows an error
<s9iper1> 13.04
<s9iper1> anybody else
<s9iper1> here is the screenshot http://imagebin.org/249854
<attente> s9iper1: maybe try installing libudf0?
<s9iper1> attente:  after installing  again Error mounting system-managed device /dev/sr0: Command-line `mount "/mnt/wwn-0x5001480000000000"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: unknown filesystem type 'udf
<mhr3> didrocks, app-install-data is owned by ubuntu-core-dev, dobey doesn't have access to that
<didrocks> mhr3: well, if he proposes a branch, we can sponsor it for him
<mhr3> i was just going to ask if that's a problem
<dobey> anyone can propose a branch
<mhr3> dobey, aren't the categories defined by fdo?
<mhr3> i'm not sure if we can just add a custom one there
<dobey> mhr3: X-Ubuntu-Unity-Scope would be a valid category per fdo
<dobey> mhr3: just need to document it in the scopes spec or whatever, and any other appropriate places, and fix the code to use it, i guess
<dobey> i need to get lunch. bbiab
<seb128> s9iper1, does it happen with any dvd? is that movie or data?
<seb128> jbicha, can you +1 bug #1153567?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1153567 in ubuntu-system-service (Ubuntu) "[FFE] Use systemd-services rather than ubuntu-system-service systemdcompatibility code" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1153567
<s9iper1> seb18: it with the every cd i have checked it with movie dvd just..
<s9iper1> seb128:
<s9iper1> anybody help me here as wel https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/1153619
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1153619 in modemmanager "i cant enable my wireless network with hardware button " [High,New]
<seb128> s9iper1, is that with cds or movie dvd or both?
<s9iper1> seb128: its with the both but with cd its change
<s9iper1> here is the error with the cd   =   Error mounting system-managed device /dev/sr0: Command-line `mount "/mnt/wwn-0x5001480000000000"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<s9iper1> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,
<s9iper1>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<s9iper1>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<s9iper1>        dmesg | tail  or so
<seb128> s9iper1, works here, are you using a custom kernel?
<s9iper1> yes i have installed kernel today
<s9iper1> seb128: its 3.9.0
<seb128> seems like an issue with that kernel then
<s9iper1> seb128: hmmm what do i do ?
<dobey> back
<seb128> s9iper1, you ask on #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1 for user questions
<s9iper1> ok
<dobey> didrocks: so where'd you get the idea that i should own app-install-data? :)
<didrocks> dobey: mvo was handling it in the past
<didrocks> dobey: as you took software-center, it seems like a pack for me :)
<dobey> well, i specifically didn't take software-center. my team (online services) did, and i'm the most knowledgeable about packaging and gtk+ so i've been stuck with doing some work on it. but there was no indication that our team was taking over app-install-data-ubuntu as well.
<didrocks> interesting, let's figure that out, it's not a big extra work anyway for whoever takes it
<dobey> well, changing ownership is a lot of work
<dobey> i'm not sure ~ubuntu-core-dev wants it to change either
<didrocks> dobey: the launchpad process is straightforward, we did that a lot of unity-team
<didrocks> where things are owned by both
<didrocks> but anyway, /me waves good evening
<dobey> well that was a quick goodbye
<seb128> hum
<seb128> I wonder if I should upload https://launchpadlibrarian.net/133738514/notice.patch for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1130158
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1130158 in gnome-control-center "Add 'legal notice' to "System Settings/Details" panel" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> that's quite hackish
<seb128> the other way would be to make the info panel use webkitgtk... not sure I like that better
<xnox> hmm... dash opens a webpage in the web-browser with further links.
<xnox> In ubiquity I am adding a webkitgtk window, but I requested the embedded page to be fully reflowable and light on css (e.g. bold an paragraph breaks only)
<xnox> such that in the installer it's fully justified text.
<xnox> usb-creator at the moment just loads .txt into a textentry widget.
<xnox> 4 links seem interesting, also why do 2 of them have the same text? "our privacy policy" and the last one has url as text?
<xnox> seb128: ^
<seb128> xnox, look at the html added by design in the bug
<seb128> xnox, that page is supposed to deprecate the dash link I think
<seb128> xnox, I might end up doing the webkitgtk view, I don't like much creating an extra rdepends on it and loading webkit only for that, but gtk itself is just ridiculous for that
<xnox> seb128: you mean the dash html is going away? as that attached html matches what dash info icon at the bottom right currently opens for me ( file:///usr/share/unity/6/searchingthedashlegalnotice.html )
<seb128> xnox, I think the text "click there" in the dash is going away, they want just one central place in the desktop for the notice text
<xnox> seb128: I see.
<seb128> rather than having it in e.g dash, u1, etc
<xnox> seb128: for ubuntu one the installer will be showing this http://jsfiddle.net/jgdx/TjFRU/show/
<xnox> which is much nicer for embedding in a small window (resize it to see how nicely it reflows)
<xnox> I don't like the forced whitespce / let's make it look like A4 page style of the current dash legal text.
<seb128> well, the gtktextview is ok, there is only vertical scrolling
<seb128> but having the tag/hardcoded positions is tedious and making the urls clickable is ridiculous
<seb128> (or you can use a gtklinkbutton but that looks weirdà
<seb128> )
<xnox> =/ yeah i went with the easy webkitgtk as we already use it for the slideshow.
<seb128> I should probably do the same ;-)
<xnox> jbicha: Gnomuntu
<qengho> At some point, "-rfakeroot" on dpkg-buildpackage became redundant and I didn't notice.  I'm cursing you all.
 * qengho shakes fist.
<jbicha> xnox: I think we have got plenty of names to choose from, thanks though :)
<Laney> jeremuntu
<seb128> shellbuntu
 * jbicha adds two more names to the shoebox
<robru> hey attente, is this error caused by that PPA of yours that I enabled? or is this unrelated?http://paste.ubuntu.com/5605441/
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-03-12
<attente> robru: possibly, i'd test it, but my system's a bit borked atm
<attente> robru: actually looks like it well is
<attente> thanks for the ping
<robru> attente, no hurry, I'm using libreoffice draw instead of dia anyway ;-)
<robru> attente, but if you get time I can help you test it
<attente> robru, thanks for the offer, don't worry though, i'll take care of it :)
<robru> attente, great, thanks ;-)
<pitti> Good morning
<darkxst> pitti, which parts of systemd are missing with the proposed logind migration?
<darkxst> i.e does journal work? and I am guessing the system unitdir does not exist though?
<pitti> darkxst: the init bits are missing, as well as the journal
<pitti> darkxst: the systemd unit dir already exists, but it won't be used
<darkxst> right, I think gnome-shell mainly just uses the session tracking, but gdm might be interesting
<pitti> darkxst: I went through that yesterday
<pitti> gdm is also just using logind
<darkxst> ok cool
<pitti> darkxst: btw, do you know about http://codesearch.debian.net/ ?
<pitti> darkxst: this is just plain awesome to answer questions like that
<pitti> e. g. http://codesearch.debian.net/search?q=org.freedesktop.login1+package%3Agdm3
<Quintasan> Good morning
<darkxst> pitti, nope hadnt seen that before, thanks :)
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel!
<jibel> bonjour didrocks
<m4n1sh> mvo: can you please review the software sources merge proposal?
<chrisccoulson> ooh, this is becoming more and more regular now: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/133901866/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.firefox_20.0~b4%2Bbuild1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1~mfn1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<mvo> m4n1sh: checking it out now, thanks for the reminder
<seb128> hey desktopers
<seb128> mvo \o/ wie gehts?
<seb128> mvo, good to see you are still around ;-)
<mvo> seb128: can't leave my friends alone :)
<mvo> I guess its ok to upload software-properties ? freeze and all that?
<seb128> mvo, upload away, it might end up being in the freeze queue for a day or two but that's ok
<mvo> hrm, bzr out of sync but looks easy enough to fix
<mvo> seb128: cool, will do, thanks
<seb128> mvo, doko ... not surprised
<mvo> lol
<seb128> mvo, some things don't change :p
<mvo> I was thinking exactly the same ;)
<Laney> morning
<Laney> Anyone else finding that shutdown/restart just brings them back to lightdm instead of actually doing the action requested?
<seb128> wfm
<seb128> maybe a logind/ck sideeffect
<seb128> you played with that right?
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> pitti: have you seen that?
<pitti> hey Laney
<Laney> hey
<pitti> Laney: right, I'm fixing that right now
<Laney> ah, excellent
<pitti> Laney: logind currently asks systemd to switch to shutdown.target, which doesn't work without systemd
<pitti> Laney: can you confirm you are running gnome-session from the PPA?
<pitti> Laney: raring's should talk to ConsoleKit
<Laney> yes, 3pitti1
<pitti> Laney: I'll add a fallback to "shutdown" and pm-utils
<pitti> systemd drops pm-utils completely, but I think that ought to be discussed first, so I'll add it back
<Laney> probably for the best
<pitti> ah, that's working nicely
<m4n1sh> mvo: this merge req https://code.launchpad.net/~manishsinha/software-properties/add-update-after-repo-add/+merge/150185
<pitti> Laney: FYI, updated systemd is in the PPA now
<pitti> Laney: that should work with shutdown, reboot, suspend, hibernate
<Laney> cool, I'll try it when it gets published
<pitti> it is
<Laney> ;)
<Laney> so it is! /me dist-upgrades
<pitti> I'm not sure if dist-upgrading will restart logind properly; can you have a look while you are at it?
<pitti> (i. e. at the output, whether you see some upstart message about restarting logind)
<pitti> Laney: ^
<Laney> I don't see anything like that
<pitti> ah, indeed
<pitti> Laney: so "sudo restart systemd-logind" it is for you
<pitti>         dh_installinit --no-start --name systemd-logind --upstart-only
<pitti> that might have something to do with it :)
<Laney> seems to restart me properly \o/
<pitti> Laney: fixed my local package to auto-restart logind on upgrades now
<pitti> Laney: I also tested suspend, that works, too
<pitti> Laney: btw, do you have consolekit installed still?
<Laney> yes; I thought I'd run as it will be in the transition period
<pitti> right
<pitti> Laney: does user switchign work for you?
<pitti> (from the indicator)
 * Laney tries
<pitti> I have consolekit purged to see the fallout, and the options went away
<pitti> locking screen and clicking "switch user" there, works
<Laney> yes, seems to
<pitti> I suppose the indicator talks to CK directly; so that's on my list to port
<Laney> to guest account and back
<Laney> loginctl lists four sessions now
<Laney> three with seats
<pitti> Laney: thanks; so that makes another undeclared dependency :) but at least it's on the "to port list" in the spec
<pitti> Laney: you, lightdm, and guest?
<Laney> yes - guest twice (once with seat, once without)
<pitti> the others should be in state "closing", if you run "loginctl show-session c2"
<pitti> on the actual session numbber, of course
<Laney> yes
<pitti> ok
<Laney> well, one closing one online
<pitti> that doesn't directly hurt, but it's a bit of a wart (on my list, but I want to fix actual regressions first)
<Laney> ooer
<pitti> "ooer"?
<Laney> if I switch back to guest again I'm asked for its password
<pitti> oh, your guest session is running still?
<Laney> yes, I user switched back to laney
<Laney> perhaps that's a pre-existing bug
<pitti> Laney: yeah, didn't transition gnome-screensaver yet (I think that's it)
<seb128> Laney, oh, you uploaded indicator-weather, can I complain to you about how broken that package is? :p
<Laney> no :P
<pitti> but either way, I'll see how things communicate there; I guess gnome-session stops telling CK about "switchign user" as we already migrated that
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> I added a session job to make its breakage less onerous
<seb128> I wonder how it made it to the archive
<seb128> the postinst is doing stuff like
<seb128> xdg-icon-resource install --theme hicolor --novendor --size 22 /usr/share/indicator-weather/media/icon.png weather-indicator
<seb128> wth
<Laney> O_O
<seb128> yeah, wth!
<seb128> echo "Fixing incomplete weather icons..."
<seb128> if [ ! -e "/usr/share/icons/gnome/22x22/status/weather-clouds.png" ] && \
<seb128>     [ !  -L "/usr/share/icons/gnome/22x22/status/weather-clouds.png" ]; then
<seb128>     ln -s /usr/share/icons/gnome/22x22/status/weather-few-clouds.png /usr/share/icons/gnome/22x22/status/weather-clouds.png
<seb128>  
<seb128> ...
<Laney> quick, find out who sponsored it originally!
 * Laney didn't look into the maintainer scripts
<Laney> I just thought it would be an interesting case for a job as it tends to randomly crash
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/~andrewsomething
<seb128> seems to be responsible for those postinst hacks
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I like the upstart job idea, I don't like the postinst in there :p
<seb128> it was added in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-weather/11.04.10+repack-0ubuntu1
 * seb128 goes to nuke that postinst and file some bugs
 * Laney eyes the guest account's indicator-datetime and gsd gobbling a core each
<seb128> Laney, cross ppas is going to be fun
<seb128> Laney, ubuntu-desktop has versions of those made to use systemd-services rather than the old g-s-d's interface (which is dropped in the same ppa)
<Laney> yeah ...
<Laney> do I have ubuntu-desktop?
<seb128> Laney, if you got g-s-d from logind's ppa it will probably break stuff
<seb128> Laney, dpkg -l | grep gnome-settings-daemon?
<Laney> I should probably disable some of this stuff :p
<Laney> doing
<seb128> Laney, dpkg -l | grep indicator-datetime?
<seb128> shrug
<Laney> it was a rhetorical question really
<seb128> the indicator-weather do a "ln -s /usr/share/bla /usr/share/bla"
<Laney> archive versinos of both of those
<seb128> e.g symlink on itself
<seb128> head -> desk
<seb128> Laney, ok, dunno then, but it's likely to bite a few people, I hope we can get the MIR reviewed soon and stuff to land in the archive
<Laney> both bts have g_main_context_find_source_by_id at the top
<Laney> anyway I have some weird system so I won't worry too much until this stuff lands properly
<Laney> ah
<Laney> some apparmor denials in dmesg
<Laney> [ 1884.171060] type=1400 audit(1363089002.042:1468943): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mkdir" parent=4087 profile="/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm/lightdm-guest-session-wrapper" name="/run/user/123/dconf/" pid=4656 comm="indicator-datet" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=123 ouid=123
<pitti> Laney: yep, jsut fixed upstream
<pitti> (in lightdm)
<Laney> how timely
<pitti> Laney: the BP has a work item for logind support for lightdm user switching now, so at least that's recorded, too
<pitti> (it had before, but I clarified it)
<pitti> Laney: FYI, if you change something in debian/control.in, you should run debclean
<pitti> Laney: (just changing g-control-center deps, and your "Remove Recommends on gnome-online-accounts" is only becoming active now)
<xnox> seb128: is there a new icon for the "Software & Updates" (aka software-sources ?!)
<seb128> xnox, not that I know, you can try asking JohnLea
<ogra_`> xnox, there was a discussion mpt triggered on the ubuntu-art ML
<ogra_`> (not sure what the outcome was though)
<ogra_`> something about parachutes :)
 * xnox slowly backs away....
<xnox> ... it's just an icon, it's sole purpose is to be pretty
<ogra_`> parachutes can be pretty :)
<xnox> pitti: gnome-power-manager the ver. string used is 3.6.0-1svn1 is that on purpose or accidental?
<pitti> xnox: on purpose, as I committed the fix to debian svn and then uploaded that
<pitti> xnox: i. e. that shouldn't stop autosyncs, and shoudl be an indication that the next debian upload doesn't need merging
<xnox> pitti: right, well I'm about to spoil the fun with a -ubuntu1 https://code.launchpad.net/~dedunumax/ubuntu/raring/gnome-power-manager/bug-923292/+merge/148190
<xnox> it's a trivial patch, not accepted upstream yet, but it's part of papercuts project.
<xnox> trivial fixes to improve usability.
<Laney> pitti: really? I don't see the dep here
<Laney> I probably forgot to commit it though ...
<pitti> xnox: well, it wasn't sent upstream :)
<pitti> xnox: perhaps you could attach the patch https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=678115 while you're at it?
<ubot2> Gnome bug 678115 in gnome-power-statistics "ctrl+w/ctrl+q shortcut for closing power statistics not working" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<xnox> yeah, i was about to do that.
<pitti> Laney: ah, that could be it
<Laney> like I guess I edited control.in; bzr bd -S (which runs clean); test; upload
<Laney> so control never got updated in the vcs
<Laney> that's one bit of the gnome team's workflow that I don't like
<pitti> yeah, I trained myself to run debclean whenever I change control.in
 * Laney nods
 * xnox likes how update-maintainer learned to update *both* control.in and control
<mterry> dobey, why are there two software center desktop files now?  They both are showing up in the dash
<dobey> mterry: i have no idea. i didn't add any
<mterry> dobey, OK, will bzr blame this :)
<dobey> mterry: hrmm, looks like both the ubuntu branded one, and the unbranded one, are installed
<mterry> mvo, ^
<mterry> dobey, that would be fine, but they should have OnlyShowIn or NoDisplay or something so only one is shown at a time
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> mterry: what version of software-center do you have installed?
<mterry> dobey, 5.5.5-0ubuntu1
<mvo> I'm on my way to the train, I can check in ~1h or so if the problem is still there
<Laney> yeah I see that too
<dobey> weird, ok
<dobey> mterry: file a bug and assign to me (or assign to me if one is already filed)?
<mterry> dobey, let me check if it's filed
<psivaa> seb128: pitti: Is workspaces being disabled the default setting in raring? workspace switcher is not attached to the launcher by default.
<dobey> ah there is a bug
<pitti> psivaa: yes, it is; you can reenable them in the control cetner
<psivaa> pitti: ack, thank you
<dobey> meh, and package imports being broken is a PITA.
<mterry> dobey, point me at bug
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1153548
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1153548 in software-center "Two icons in Dash" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mterry> ah yes
<dobey> i'll fix it
<mterry> dobey, thanks!
<doomlord> can anyone comment on how hard it would be to modify expo/scale plugins
<doomlord> i have some customizations in mind , multi-level zoom for "expo" (eg show 2x2 or 3x3) and/or would like to be able to show desktop thumbnails alongside windows in "scale"
<doomlord> does that sound difficult to do
<robru> doomlord, are you talking about compiz plugins? Install ccsm and you can tweak compiz plugins to your hearts desire... not "officially" recommended though
<doomlord> i'm talking modifying source
<doomlord> these features aren't there
<doomlord> i've got ccsm
<robru> doomlord, then you're on your own ;-)
<doomlord> ok i just figure someone may have dabled with the source and could comment
<robru> doomlord, oh yeah, tons of developers on here... but I've never touched compiz source myself, just used ccsm
<doomlord> last time i tried.. i found out that compiz & ubuntu repos are different :)
<doomlord> couldn't get it to compile & run
<qengho> Meeting in one hour yesno?
<Laney> indeed
<robru> qengho, yes I believe it's in an hour. I was in a panic to wake up just now only to discover that DST has shifted the meeting an hour forward...
<Sweetshark> launchpad, deal with it: "finding revisions to fetch 1/598878" ...
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: stop breaking LP :)
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: Ill do it very tenderly!
 * mlankhorst hands Sweetshark a tenderizer
<doomlord> the fact i couldn't even compile compiz plugins before isn't encouraging
<doomlord> but i was talking to someone who didn't know the differences in the ubuntu repositories
<doomlord> There are many ways to acheive what i want
<seb128> hey
<seb128> it's meeting time!
<robru> hey hey!
<didrocks> hey!
<seb128> Sweetshark, qengho, chrisccoulson, RAOF, didrocks, Laney, kenvandine, mlankhorst, cyphermox_, mterry, robru, tkamppeter, attente, desrt: hey
<Laney> greetings
 * Sweetshark reporting in.
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2013-03-12
 * kenvandine waves
<mlankhorst> g'day mate
<robru> seb128, you are all an hour late, what is going on here? ;-)
<qengho> Hah
<seb128> lol
<seb128> let's get started
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, anything interesting you are working on? any output for vUDS? ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: 4.0.1 in raring breaking the installers. fix is in.
<seb128> \o/ for 4.0.1 (not for breaking the installer)
<seb128> thanks for the quick followup fix though ;-)
<Sweetshark> output for vUDS? like the next one? I could bore you with some upstream progress ...
<seb128> no, the one from last week
<seb128> for those who had sessions
<seb128> I don't think you had any on libreoffice so no worry ;-)
<Sweetshark> other than that trying to corner the remaining unity integration issues and work on tinderboxes and more automated testing.
<seb128> but it would be good to summarize the things decided for those who had sessions, took on new work
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<qengho> Hello my Pretties!
<qengho> * New stable released yesterday. Averaging about 1 every 5 days lately.
<qengho> * chromium-browser autopkgtests. built-ins and maybe webapps!
<qengho> * add search reporting for canonical's accountants and lawyers. Search -> $$$.
<qengho> * armhf bugginess.
<qengho> * will learn all I can about various webkit upstreams to prepare for packaging.
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> hey qengho ;-)
<seb128> updated chromium \o/
<seb128> good work there!
<Sweetshark> seb128: no, vUDS had no libreoffice specifics, except for heart attack by the 15g-turns in a oiltanker that is libreoffice-packaging affected by 'lets get rolling' -- 'nah, lets keep stuff as is' ...
<qengho> Evefry damn week.
<seb128> they need to keep you busy... ;-)
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<Laney> he got swallowed by a webkit debug build
<chrisccoulson> hah
<chrisccoulson> - Made a lot of progress with Chromium crashing on arm (lots of intense v8 debugging last week)
<chrisccoulson> - Firefox / Thunderbird updates
<chrisccoulson> - Fixed an issue where certain test harness failures in Firefox (eg, the testsuite hanging) weren't showing up as failures in Jenkins, despite skipping half of the test suite
<chrisccoulson> - Running tests in an almost proper session now (with gnome-session, gnome-settings-daemon and a WM) - this resulted in additional failures!
<chrisccoulson> - Cleaning up some of the monster Jenkins integration patches as well
<chrisccoulson> EOF
<seb128> chrisccoulson, still not at the bottom of the chromium issue?
<seb128> that's a though one
 * qengho weeps.
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i've got a pretty good understanding of what's going on now, but i had to put it to one side yesterday to take care of other daily activities
<seb128> k
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks ;-)
<seb128> good work!
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> hey hey
<didrocks> * growing tests on daily release landing and now classic maintenance of dailies with some power outage forcing to fix/workaround issues in the datacenter.
<didrocks> * 100 scopes: strike 2, the return of the son. We are going to land it to raring. A PPA is under preparation with all this in (still moving) code. The current plan is to land those ~ 40 packages by end of next week. We'll need tester, I think kenvandine, robru and seb128 (+ popey's) help would be appreciated for installing the ppa once ready and report issues (only file and application lens will work
<didrocks> at the beginning). Also note that we'll have to NEW them (seb128? :p) and MIR them (mterry? ;)). I'll give more info on people testing once the ppa is ready.
<didrocks> * Adapated daily release to release to a ppa. Not as straightforward as it seems as we need to take into account that distro is a moving target as well. Preparing things to ensure that the testers are not screwed.
<didrocks> * created WI for landing all components from where we are upstream for for kenvandine, cyphermox_, mterry, robru, and vorlon to look for. We need to have all that ready by the EOM in raring, under daily releases.
<didrocks> adapted*
 * Laney fears the 100 scopes landing
<Laney> is that 100 source packages?!
<seb128> Laney, going to be fun indeed
<seb128> Laney, 40 packages from what didrocks just wrote
<didrocks> Laney: no, only 40 :)
<Laney> oh yes
<didrocks> see, just saved 60!
<robru> Laney, trust me, 100 new source packages is better than dozens of things packaged in a single source package. we have a situation like that with webapps and any time you want to fix one little bug in one little thing, it's a whole new giant source package mess.
<seb128> didrocks, nice summary, lots going on ... I'm surprised the IRC server didn't kick you out for spamming ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I wondered at some point to write a line and then another :p
<didrocks> Laney: btw, you just volonteered for reviewing the FFe
<didrocks> kthxbye
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> hur hur
<Laney> A probably incomplete list of things I worked on lately - GNOME updates (various syncs, merges and plain upstream updates) - Release management work now that Feature Freeze has started (reviewing FFes; if you think you still want to land a feature then talk to me / the release team) - vUDS & associated discussions around rolling releases
<Laney>  - Looking at uptart in the user session and trying to write soeme sample jobs. I don't see a clear list of targets in the BP(s); will try to come up with one myself. - Trying out pitti's logind packages and finding / being confused by bugs that pitti inevitably already knew about when I got around to IRC-reporting them. :-)
<Laney> \0
<Laney> OH
<Laney> irssi broke my paste, sorry
<attente> !v
<ubot2> Factoid 'v' not found
 * popey quickly books holidays far away from scopes
<didrocks> popey: toooo late, I talked to your manager ;)
<popey> bah!
<popey> looking forward to it.. ☺
<popey> \o/ new stuff
<seb128> Laney, @upstart session: yeah, we didn't really do the work to list target, I can help looking at that this week if you want
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> would be good
<Laney> np
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine>  * signon-ui for Qt5 that doesn't break the desktop
<kenvandine>    - mardy is working on webkit1 bindings for Qt5
<kenvandine>    - I have a backported patch for qt5 that adds xembed support, I'll land that after I get some testing done
<kenvandine>  * Gwibber/Friends
<kenvandine>    - We really want to replace gwibber on the desktop with Friends, requires a few features to land to get the new Gwibber client fully functional (this week) then we'll request a FFe
<kenvandine> and i'll be out tomorrow
<kenvandine>  /done
<seb128> enjoy the day off!
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<mlankhorst> touch bug https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56578 - xorg 1.14 input testing, plymouth/kernel/lightdm/xorg-server race nailing with help of tjaalton
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 56578 in Server/Input/Core "race condition with active/passive grabs when opening menus with touch" [Normal,Assigned]
<mlankhorst> and trying to make unbind for drm work correctly
<mlankhorst> ^D
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<seb128> cyphermox_, hey
<cyphermox_> hey!
<cyphermox_> so just now been fixing up two MIRs for a merge that hasn't landed yet for indicator-session (bugfix)
<cyphermox_> spent part of last week fixing up patches for upstream inclusion, they all got landed, for nm-applet
<cyphermox_> updated nm/nm-applet on raring, left with the vpn plugins to updates but will need FFE
<cyphermox_> other than that, blocked on a hug libcolumbus transition for which code isn't quite ready.
<cyphermox_> \x00
<cyphermox_> hug=hud
<mterry> boo
<seb128> ok
<mterry> hoped for a pkg called hug
<seb128> lol
<seb128> cyphermox_, thanks
<cyphermox_> there's hugin
<Laney> Maintainer: Daniel Holbach
<mterry> heh
<seb128> ;-)
<cyphermox_> oh, nice :)
<seb128> mterry, hey
<mterry> - Light week between vUDS and a day off
<mterry> - Some MIR work
<mterry> - Filed branch for start of LightDM support in phablet greeter, waiting a review and me adding tests
<mterry> EOF
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<seb128> robru, hey
<robru> hey hey!
<robru> * implemented since_id= for twitter, vastly reducing bandwidth usage by avoiding redownloading duplicate tweets, also fixed a bug where friends was re-notifying heinously stale tweets
<robru> * bring up dbus interface earlier during init, solving some dbus timeout issues
<robru> * vast reduction in complexity of db schema, making it way easier for consumers of friends to filter the db based on common criteria (this will make facebook and twitter phone apps much simpler)
<robru> * added GPS location info to db schema, allowing us to leverage location data provided to us by social networks. currently only implemented for foursquare but I intend to add facebook soon.
<robru> * put together a sweet flowchart of the friends stack architecture: http://ubuntuone.com/2W6HSyoN9tWUcAZL0k7Z1f (btw Sweetshark, used libreoffice draw for this, pretty slick tool! I used to use Dia but Draw is way nicer).
<robru> ^D
<seb128> nice
<seb128> robru, thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> UDS session about printing: Mobile with reduced, driverless (support for IPP Everywhere/CUPS Raster, PDF, PS, PCL) printing stack, Poppler as only renderer, no GS, if possible daemons on-demand, print dialog in Touch SDK
<tkamppeter> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-printing-stack-with-mobile-in-mind
<tkamppeter> system-config-printer: Printer driver auto-download working correctly from both GNOME's own printer setup tool and the system-config-printer GUI
<tkamppeter> Updates for Feature Freeze: HPLIP 3.13.3, foo2zjs 20130306, foomatic-db 20130308, cups-filters 1.0.30, QPDF 4.0.1. Planned is also Ghostscript 9.07, waiting for update of LCMS, see LP: #1126427, also CUPS 1.6.2 to fix LP: #1069671
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1126427 in lcms2 (Ubuntu) "LCMS2 needs multi-threading fixes to work with the new Ghostscript 9.07" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1126427
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1069671 in cups (Ubuntu Quantal) "no print queues displayed in pure client mode" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069671
<tkamppeter> Had to rush in all new versions due to real existance of FF instead of RR came on short notice.
<tkamppeter> One day after UDS.
<seb128> tkamppeter, lot of good work there
<seb128> yeah, it has been an issue for several of us
<tkamppeter> And still not ready, GS and CUPS still to come, but CUPS is a bug fix release, so not related to FF.
<seb128> tkamppeter, we should discuss, at some point this week, on whether we want to keep the GNOME printing panel or go back to system-config-printer for raring
<seb128> I will ping you about it tomorrow
<seb128> (need to run into another meeting that this one)
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> seb128, hey
<attente> not much from me, spent the last week fighting with autopilot, getting integration tests into unity-gtk-module, and doing a bit more rhythmbox profiling
<attente> just going to fix a unity-gtk-module bug robru pointed out to me last night, but afterwards planning to switch focus to the ibus indicator
<attente> EOF
<seb128> \o/
<tkamppeter> seb128, for me seems that s-c-p gets another cycle, as there is no GUI to share the local printers for getting accessed byu remote machines.
<seb128> attente, nice coincidence, I planned to talk to you about the keyboard indicators today, to see if you would be interested working on those
<seb128> attente, let's chat about it a bit later
<tkamppeter> Receiving shares (at least Bonjour from CUPS 1.6.1 servers) is always on currently.
<attente> seb128, sure
<seb128> tkamppeter, yeah, I think we should go back to s-c-p as well
<seb128> attente, thanks
<seb128> desrt, hey
<seb128> not desrt it seems
<seb128> so me
<seb128> - hosted a client track for vUDS
<seb128> which took some 2 days
<seb128> - updated some icons for design (which involved some patching and migrations)
<seb128> - some desktop updates
<seb128> - tested the systemd-services transition, filed a FFe for it
<seb128> - looked at some bugs, SRU
<seb128> - tried to update our blueprints, postponed some work, still way behind the trendline
<ivanka> hey didrocks
<seb128> especially after vUDS and getting some new specs
<seb128> </done>
<ivanka> didrocks, how do I see blueprint bits that are assigned to me?
<desrt> seb128: hi
<desrt> sorry.  was mid-rebase :)
<seb128> ivanka, launchpad.net/~/+upcomingwork
<seb128> ivanka, https://launchpad.net/~seb128/+upcomingwork
<seb128> ups
<seb128> ivanka, https://launchpad.net/~/+upcomingwork
<didrocks> ivanka: you probably want to see the WI assigned to you as well: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-raring/u/ivanka.html (well 1 WI it seems)
<seb128> desrt, no worry ... we do team round and summary of what we did in the week ;-)
<ivanka> cheers seb128 and didrocks
<desrt> seb128: let me know if you want to come back to me :)
<seb128> desrt, please go ahead, we were just done
<seb128> I was last and just finished my update
<desrt> did a lot of small items related to the datetime stuff
<desrt> did a systemd upstream patch to add the CanNTP property, did one for our (old) version of systemd too
<desrt> also patched upstream g-c-c to use this property
<desrt> did some MIR paperwork
<desrt> and started on writing the service for the dconf security proxy stuff (for app confinement)
<desrt> just working on some glib stuff now (fixing test failures noted by pitti's jenkins stuff)
<desrt> (eof)
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<seb128> desrt, speaking about glib, you missed the recent release rounds it seems, is that wanted? ;-)
<seb128> current tarball is almost a month old
<desrt> seb128: mclasen and i fight over who does the releases sometimes :p
<desrt> but thanks for noticing.  i'll do one soon.
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> ok, any other topic from anyone?
<seb128> comments/questions/...?
<desrt> seb128: gtk 3.8 for 13.4?
<seb128> desrt, nop, missed that shot
<desrt> fair enough
<desrt> got the new harfbuzz/pango stuff though, right?
<seb128> we are past FFe and I can't see a reason to push for it
<seb128> yes
<desrt> good
<seb128> new glib as well
<desrt> that will be a big memory win
<seb128> new GTK would have been nice, but it has still some known regressions not fixed
<desrt> theme stuff mostly, right?
<seb128> no, dnd (due to the clock work), screensaver turning your screen white
<seb128> the current tarball makes gedit segfault when you scroll (that's fixed in git though)
<desrt> neat.
<desrt> ya... enough reasons to wait :)
<seb128> right
 * desrt has been tracking rawhide... some things are kinda sketchy there
<seb128> other comments? ;-)
<cyphermox_> about rawhide? j/k
<didrocks> robru: mterry: cyphermox_: think about starting on the touch apps packaging for raring
<didrocks> ask me anything if you see the WI don't make sense :)
<cyphermox_> didrocks: is the hud stuff ready?
<robru> didrocks, yes, I have some questions
<didrocks> cyphermox_: not yet, but please, feel free to check directly with tedg
<didrocks> robru: sure?
<robru> didrocks, but I'm not awake yet. how much longer will you be online for?
<didrocks> robru: I give you 50 minutes for a good coffee! :)
<robru> didrocks, hehe, yeah. let me just think up some questions then I will ask
<didrocks> sure ;)
<seb128> ok, meeting wrap I guess, thanks everyone
<didrocks> thanks
<Laney> thanks \o/
<desrt> seb128: so FFe is approved
<desrt> does this mean you're going to start landing the changeset?
<desrt> or are we waiting for jbicha to do testing?
<seb128> desrt, we are waiting for
<seb128> 1- the MIR to be acked
<seb128> 2- the beta1 freeze to end (that's this week)
<seb128> 3- then we can upload
<Laney> you can still upload
<Laney> everything critical ought to be blocked from migration
<desrt> seb128: MIR was acked, no?
<robru> didrocks, ok, I sent you an email with a dozen questions. ;-)
<didrocks> robru: got it
<kenvandine> robru,  the schema changes and the qml-friends changes, lets propose them for merging into "raring" branches so we can do reviews there
<kenvandine> robru, and block on the FFe for landing in trunk
<robru> kenvandine, I'm not really familiar with that process, can you elaborate a bit?
<kenvandine> robru, branch trunk to a raring branch
<kenvandine> then propose your branches to that instead of trunk
<kenvandine> so we have a place to do reviews without the merger landing them in trunk
<robru> kenvandine, so you want the branch to be lp:~super-friends/friends/raring ?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> things we are queuing to land in raring, pending a FFe approval
<kenvandine> if that gets approved, we'll merge into trunk
<robru> kenvandine, funny, a lot of what you are telling me I was just asking didrocks about in the email I sent him ;-)
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> i was just discussing that with him too :)
<didrocks> yeah, you are spamming me! :)
<robru> kenvandine, this situation has been on my mind for a few days :-P
<kenvandine> mine too
<robru> kenvandine, ok, raring branch created, will make new MP now
<kenvandine> thanks
<robru> kenvandine, ok, so if I understood you correctly then this should be what you asked for: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/friends/simple-schema/+merge/152971
<robru> didrocks, there are other questions in that email though ;-)
<kenvandine> i love this:
<kenvandine> While we're at it, why are likes being stored as a double?
<kenvandine> That doesn't even make sense. Go home Gwibber, you're drunk.
<robru> ;-)
<kenvandine> haha
<didrocks> robru: as I'm giving more info on the email, let me CC kenvandine :p
<didrocks> answered
<robru> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw!
<didrocks> seeing my current state of tireness, I hope I was clear :)
<didrocks> if not, do not hesitate to harass me :)
<robru> harass harass!
<didrocks> :)
<robru> kenvandine, so that branch I just made at lp:~super-friends/friends/raring, is that equivalent to lp:friends/raring ?
<kenvandine> no
<robru> kenvandine, is there a way to link those? to save on typing ;-)
<robru> kenvandine, are you reviewing my branch still?
<kenvandine> robru, i reviewed it, just about to test it out
<robru> kenvandine, it's good. keep an eye out for your foursquare messages, which will now be geotagged in the model ;-)
<robru> kenvandine, when you get around to implementing that in the qml frontend, you can take the location name and linkify it to point at google.com?q=lat,long and then people can click on it to get a map. ;-)
<kenvandine> nah... we'll just display a map in the UI :)
<robru> kenvandine, that too ;-)
<kenvandine> robru, you should update the changelog in your branch
<robru> kenvandine, oh, what? I thought the autolanding did that for me.
<kenvandine> now i am confused... i think it kind of does
<robru> didrocks, help ^^ ;-)
<kenvandine> didrocks has yelled at folks for not changing it
<kenvandine> i've been updating the changelog :)
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> sorry? what branch?
<didrocks> you bumped something?
<robru> didrocks, so I've got a massive diff I want to merge into our special raring branch we just created
<robru> didrocks, but I didn't touch the changelog
<robru> didrocks, am I supposed to be writing my own changelog entries?
<robru> I mean debian/changelog
<didrocks> robru: you are not forced to if you didn't bump the version
<didrocks> robru: but you should link to a bug :)
<robru> didrocks, but these are new features, they don't have bugs
<didrocks> robru: well, if it's a new interesting feature, you should put it in the changelog then if you don't want a bug
<robru> didrocks, ok, will do
<didrocks> robru: it's as you wish, for important things to mention, either bug or direct writing
<didrocks> bug will populate for you
<didrocks> otherwise, put it yourself :)
<robru> kenvandine, ok, pushed updated changelog with new features listed.
<kenvandine> thanks
<seb128> desrt, sorry, was in a meeting, no, systemd's MIR has not been approved yet, it's being reviewed by the security team
<desrt> seb128: i meant the FFe was approved
<desrt> i think i misunderstood what you said was pending approval
<seb128> desrt, right, and I said we need the MIR approved before we can upload ;-)
<seb128> e.g we need systemd-services in main
<desrt> right
<seb128> ok, all good ;-)
<robru> kenvandine, ugh, just noticed my debian/changelog changes conflict with trunk, do you want me to merge it or did you do it alreayd?
<kenvandine> i didn't
<kenvandine> merge it from trunk
<kenvandine> your branch is great btw!
<robru> kenvandine, thanks. just merged and pushed
<robru> kenvandine, I mean pushed to the same feature branch for the mp. please merge the mp ;-)
<robru> kenvandine, I'm gonna add location support to facebook, do you want it in the same MP or should I start a new MP for that?
<kenvandine> new one
<kenvandine> this will get merged in a few minutes
<robru> kenvandine, ok, great
<achiang> cyphermox_: just kicked off an nm-applet run using your dbg packages and collecting logs
<achiang> cyphermox_: i'll come back tomorrow after i reproduce :)
<cyphermox_> awesome
<cyphermox_> here today it'll never work, so I'm on something else
<cyphermox_> will get to reproducing that bug on thursday
<kenvandine> robru, i sent you a MP for qml-friends... not sure how you feel about reviewing Qt stuff :)
<robru> kenvandine, great, I do want to get more into Qt ;-)
<doomlord> do apple ptents mean 'scale' in linux has to wobble (the way it interpolates position & velocity)
<mterry> robru, didn't you make a wiki page to list common inlining steps?  I want to check it over again
<robru> mterry, yeah, lemme find it again
<robru> mterry, here it is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/InlinePackaging didrocks had moved it ;-)
<mterry> robert_ancell, heyo!  I wanted to poke you about some pending reviews: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity-greeter
<robert_ancell> mterry, consider me poked
<mterry> robert_ancell, jpds wanted us to SRU the gsettings and dbus interface ones if we could
<robert_ancell> mterry, the ones with jenkins failure I didn't change the main status - I'll let you fix those parts
<mterry> robert_ancell, oh, hm.  I assume they're bogus..  will check
<mterry> fginther, for unity-greeter autolanding, I assume I need a jenkins login to restart a jenkins job?  I don't recall if I have one, but there doesn't seem to be a signup option
<fginther> mterry, let me check
<mterry> fginther, this is on jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com
<fginther> mterry, jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com doesn't execute any jobs, it's basically just a viewer
<fginther> mterry, i don't have a login there either
<fginther> mterry, is something not merging? The usual process to retrigger autolanding is to approve the MP.
<mterry> fginther, ah...  How is are the links that jenkins leaves in comments like "to restart this job..." supposed to work?
<fginther> mterry, ah that.
<mterry> fginther, oh fair.  I was just thinking I'd actually do what jenkins suggested  :)
<mterry> robert_ancell, I no longer have permissions to set the merges Approved...  :(  But doing so will retry the jenkins runs
<fginther> mterry, that's a bug
<fginther> it might even have a number ...
<robert_ancell> mterry, oh really?
<fginther> mterry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/jenkins-launchpad-plugin/+bug/1149232
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1149232 in jenkins-launchpad-plugin "link to retrigger a job is wrong when publishing jobs to jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,New]
<robert_ancell> mterry, oh, it's probably because you're not in the PS team right?
<robert_ancell> mterry, I just invited the canonical desktop team, but it looks like someone has to ack that
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, accepted it
<robert_ancell> mterry, try now
<seb128> did I just sign up for extra work for our team? :p
<robert_ancell> seb128, totally. I just unsubscribed ps :)
<marga> desrt, you are not around, are you?
 * marga in the wrong tz.
<marga> Running 'sudo dconf update' is causing cinnamon to die with sigabort.  I'm trying to find out what is causing that, but with not much luck up to now.
<marga> I get this funny message: GLib:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.32.3/./glib/gvariant-serialiser.c:1320:g_variant_serialised_n_children: code should not be reached
<marga> It's always funny when something prints stuff like "this should never happen"
<desrt> marga: hi.
<desrt> marga: almost definitely a refcounting problem somewhere in cinnamon
<desrt> marga: a backtrace would be very highly useful
<desrt> marga: valgrind would probably also find the issue
<marga> desrt, I've been struggling with the backtrace
<marga> I have it, it's big, but gdb doesn't show anything useful when bt
<desrt> probably you need to install some dbgsyms packages
<marga> Maybe, but i'm used to at least seeing _something_
<marga> In this case it's such a level of nothingness that I think something else is wrong
<desrt> paste?
<marga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609068/
<marga> desrt, ^
<desrt> cool
<desrt> pretty useless
<marga> indeed
<marga> I think it's because it's an abort instead of segfault
<desrt> nah... gdb is perfectly capable of getting reasonable data out of aborts
<marga> it's aborting because glib's g_assert_not_reached ();
<desrt> it's more likely because memory is getting trashed
<desrt> does valgrind say anything useful?
<marga> uhm... let's try that.
<marga> well, valgrind complained about so much stuff that it's hard to find the real one
<desrt> ya... so start with the first one
<desrt> this is C
<desrt> once things start going off the rails you can't really trust anything else after that
<desrt> ...including gdb backtraces, as it were
<marga> yeah... But this is gtk
<marga> valgrind always complains about gtk stuff
<desrt> are you looking at leaks or memory errors?
<desrt> leaks ya... but it ought not to be complaining about invalid reads/writes
<marga> I just did a valgrind run without params
<marga> It's complaining a lot about Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)
<desrt> can you paste the whole log?
<marga> And also about invalid reads
<marga> I don't have it all... It went over my scroll limit.  I'm going to re-run this outputting to a file
<desrt> thanks
<marga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609093/
<marga> desrt, that's a big paste for you :)
<desrt> the zlib ones are probably harmless
<desrt> ==7250== Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)
<desrt> ==7250==    at 0x51222CF: ??? (in /usr/lib/libmuffin.so.0.0.0)
<desrt> ==7250==    by 0xAB99258: g_settings_get_mapped (in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgio-2.0.so.0.3200.3)
<desrt> ==7250==    by 0x5121CFA: meta_prefs_init (in /usr/lib/libmuffin.so.0.0.0)
<desrt> ==7250==    by 0x511F500: meta_run (in /usr/lib/libmuffin.so.0.0.0)
<desrt> this is the interesting one for sure
<desrt> see if you can get dbgsyms for libmuffin and have another go at it
<marga> Uhm, I think I'll need to rebuild it.
<desrt> why?
<desrt> is this something you custom-built locally?
<marga> sort of.  It's the ppa, downloaded, built and signed
<marga> So, it's the same code, but re-built internally, for security reasons
<desrt> neat.
<desrt> on one hand that seems excessively paranoid
<marga> heh :)
<desrt> but on the other hand it's like... if you have the resources to pull that off, why not?
<desrt> and clearly you do
<marga> Well, I'm going to rebuild this and everything... I hope it doesn't take long
<mlankhorst> desrt: kind of useless if you can sneak your evil thing into the source code though ;)
<marga> well, we are supposed to review the changes before rebuilding
<marga> but yeah, it can go wrong.
<mlankhorst> *cough* openssh-server
<marga> indeed
<marga> I was thinking the same
<marga> Oh, how I hate cdbs...
<marga> So, I'm rebuilding muffin, but it's getting stripped, even though I'm using the DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nostrip,noopt, that I've always used for this.
<marga> And finding out why means getting into this cdbs mud :-/
<Laney> aren't they whitespace separated?
<marga> Laney, not according to policy
<marga> and cdbs shouldn't require them to. But I'll try that anyway.
<Laney> you're reading a different policy to me then ;-)
<marga> uhm, they added this whitespace thing recently, I guess.  I'm old :)
<marga> let's try again with whitespace...
<Laney> not that I'm saying cdbs can't be independently buggy :p
<marga> it might be that it's not buggy, it's just a big mess
<marga> man dh_strip says that if "nostrip" is present, it won't strip
<marga> Why should cdbs meddle with my env options?  It really shouldn't but...
<marga> In any case, I do hope this is it
<marga> yay, not stripped.  Thanks Laney.
<Laney> woot. happy debugging!
 * Laney goes to bed
<marga> Backtrace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609198/
<marga> Valgrind: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609202/
<bryce> marga, install some -dbg / -dbgsym packages ;-0
<marga> heh
<marga> I think I found the bug
<marga> I mean the valgrind bug
<marga> ... I mean, I found the bug that causes valgrind to complain.
<marga> I'm unsure if that bug is really what's causing cinnamon to misbehave, but I'm going to do some monkey patching
<desrt> marga: pretty obvious problem here...
<desrt>   MetaVirtualModifier mods;
<desrt>   if (!string_value || !meta_ui_parse_modifier (string_value, &mods))
<desrt> ...
<desrt>   if (mods != mouse_button_mods)
<desrt> if string_value is NULL then 'mods' will be used uninitialised
<desrt> which it may well be because of   string_value = g_variant_get_string (value, NULL);
<marga> I'm looking at the code and I'm disliking the whole thing
<marga> many things done wrong.
<desrt> the reason you see it on 'dconf update' is simple: it broadcasts that _all_ settings may have changed
<desrt> including ones that aren't set at all
<desrt> they have an implicit assumption here that if a key changed they should be able to read it
<marga> desrt, didn't we fix that?
<desrt> marga: different pieces of software can be differently affected?
<marga> Sorry, sorry, I'm misremembering.  We fixed gconf plugin's behavior on receiving that broadcast
<desrt> yup
<desrt> other software can misbehave in the same way
<marga> indeed
<desrt> and i guess (unfortunately for you) not too many people are using 'dconf update'
<desrt> so these types of issues are rarely found
<marga> right
<desrt> anyway... i don't think this is the cause of your crash
<desrt> but probably it's a similar issue in the same code
<marga> We will find aaaaaall the dconf update bugs.
<desrt> ==23835==    at 0x5138AFF: button_layout_equal (/usr/local/google/home/marga/muffin/src/core/prefs.c:1247)
<desrt> this one is way more interesting...
<marga> that's the one that I've just "patched" (i.e. forced it to return true)
<marga> To see if it was the cause
<desrt> man
<desrt> button_layout_handler is a mess of a function
<marga> yes
<marga> that's the one I was cringing at
<desrt> hmm
<desrt> this is not the problem either
<marga> From the backtrace it seems that the problem is in the  settings_changed function, that calls: g_settings_get_value(settings, key), where settings is a GSettings object and key is "keybindings/"
<desrt> although clearly there is yet another unrelated issue there
<desrt> ya.  exactly.
<marga> But that looks like a valid call to me...
<desrt> huh.
<desrt> you maybe found a GSettings bug here
<desrt> it depends what the docs say
<marga> omg
<desrt> ...if they say anything at all
<desrt> huh.
<desrt> can you install the glib dbgsyms and go one more time?
<desrt> they're part of the standard glib packaging, so hopefully you don't need to rebuild....
<desrt> valgrind is not being helpful here.... you want the gdb backtrace
<desrt> lolwut
<desrt> #15 0x00007ffff1e4a541 in ?? () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgio-2.0.so.0
<desrt> #16 0x00007ffff60c21e4 in ffi_call_unix64 () from /usr/lib/libmozjs185.so.1.0
<desrt> #17 0x00007ffff60c1c21 in ffi_call () from /usr/lib/libmozjs185.so.1.0
<desrt> the invalid call is coming from javascript code?!
<marga> cinnamon has some js plugins
<marga> like the panel applets or something
<marga> I'll look for glib debug
<desrt> please do
<desrt> i don't trust this backtrace identifying these as belonging to libmozjs
<desrt> i have an extremely difficult time imagining anyone silly enough to write something to do this kind of patching of signals from JS
<marga> heh...
<marga> New backtrace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609269/
<desrt> lovely
<desrt> so there is at least one gsettings bug here
<desrt> g_settings_get() should be crashing sooner
<desrt> on a key with '/' in the name....
<desrt> with a better assert message
<marga> is it wrong that they key is /keybindings?
<desrt> keybindings/
<desrt> and yes...
<marga> yes, that... It's wrong?
<desrt> i'm reading the code over and over and i'm unsure how that could leak into the code
<desrt> are you using a particularly old glib?
<marga> precise's
<desrt> that'll do it
<desrt> cherry-pick this into your glib: ed492a5de2a217c08bccd4032b1122fba2f25c6f
<desrt> that'll fix it
<marga> 2.32.3-0ubuntu1
<marga> Ok... Let's see if I can decipher that :)
<desrt> ya... this fix was made in the 2.33 series
<desrt> so this is indeed your problem
<desrt> this actually fixes both problems: the problem of g_settings_get() rejecting sooner and the problem of the '/' getting there in the first place
<desrt> Laney: around?
<marga> Probably not... said going to bed almost an hour ago
<desrt> i'm going to cherry-pick this over into the 2.32 branch upstream
<desrt> and i'll try to find someone to SRU it tomorrow
<marga> You know you rock, right?
<desrt> :)
<desrt> if you could test the patch in the meantime it would help with the SRU
<marga> Yes, yes, I found the commit already, now trying to find how to download it
<desrt> https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/patch/?id=ed492a5de2a217c08bccd4032b1122fba2f25c6f
<desrt> so it seems i did the cherry-pick at the time i made the change... and upstream release 2.32.4 already has the fix...
<desrt> so someone just needs to package that
<desrt> marga: did you already have a bug open about this?
<marga> Not in launchpad
<desrt> k.  i'll file that.
<marga> This just hit us today, I've been debugging for about 4 hours
<marga> rebuilding glib sure takes a long time :)
<desrt> lots of tests
<desrt> and i think the debian package builds several variants
<marga> Yeah, that's likely
<marga> Please give me the bug number, so I can chime in once this is done.
<desrt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1154370
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1154370 in ubuntu "[precise SRU] crash due to improper handling of "/" in GSettings" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-03-13
<marga> desrt, so, what's your tz?
<marga> I was sure you'd be offline at this time.
<desrt> toronto
<marga> Oh, alright.
<desrt> yourself?
<marga> Usually I'm in Munich, but I'm in California for 2 weeks
<desrt> visiting the home base?
 * marga nods
<marga> Also, attending PyCon this weekend
<desrt> neat
<marga> stupid glib hasn't finished testing yet
<desrt> mind your words
<desrt> that's my stupid glib :p
<marga> :)
<marga> are those your tests as well?
<marga> I mean, I love tests
<desrt> some of them
<marga> But not when I want this build to finish already...
<marga> Maybe it won't finish today...
<desrt> well... comment on the bug when you know
<marga> sure thing
<marga> :( :( Still crashing
<desrt> hmmmm
<marga> Most likely I screwed up applying the patch though
<desrt> ya.  that was my thoughts :)
<desrt> did you remember to add it to the series?
<marga> I was fearing this all the time this thing was building :(
<marga> I did
<desrt> huh
<marga> I added it to series
<desrt> that's what i always forget to do
<desrt> is it the same backtrace?
<marga> Let's see that
<marga> yeah
 * marga curses
<desrt> through real_change_event?
<marga> yep
<desrt> the patch must have not applied properly...
<marga> indeed, I'm certain I screwed up
<desrt> because there is a direct check for keys ending with "/" there now...
<marga> I'll recheck
<desrt> blame quilt :)
<marga> Well, apparently when I installed all of the glib build-deps it didn't install quilt... May that be it?
<desrt> you installed build-deps for glib or glib2.0?
<desrt> fwiw, i don't think it would let you build without the proper deps anyway...?
<marga> I have applied the patch manually (i.e. quilt push) now, and triggered a new build.  But I'm leaving in 20 minutes or so, and I don't expect it to finish before that.
<marga> I installed the build-deps for libglib2.0-0 or something.
<desrt> close enough
<marga> I'm shocked that quilt was not installed.
<desrt> ya... that does seem a bit weird
<desrt> i don't really know much about debian packaging though
<desrt> maybe that's part of devscripts or something
<desrt> did you use dpkg-buildpackage or debuild?
<marga> neither
<marga> fakeroot debian/rules binary
<desrt> oi
<desrt> ya.... that's not going to apply patches, i think
<marga> I just wanted the binary! :)
<marga> Yes, you are right
<marga> I'm just old
<marga> I'm used to my old habits
<TheMuso> The aptches are only applied if the package is source format 3.0 quilt.
<TheMuso> patches
<TheMuso> Otherwise you have to apply them yourself once the package is unpacked.
<marga> Indeed, I now see like the 5 ways I screwed up.
<desrt> call it a day :p
<marga> Anyways, it's building faster this time, apparently it doesn't want to retest
<marga> I'm leaving, will get back to this tomorrow
<marga> thanks a lot for the help!
<desrt> good evening
<desrt> try to visit napa, btw
<pitti> Good morning
<chrisccoulson> good morning pitti
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson; you're up early!
<chrisccoulson> pitti, yeah, one of my daughters decided she wanted breakfast at 6am ;)
<tkamppeter> RAOF, thank you very much for your LCMS update.
<darkxst> pitti, so I am running the gnome-shell 3.8 stack on top  of your logind, seems to be working well
<pitti> darkxst: nice!
<xnox> what package are the  new "logout/shutdown/restart overlay chameleon" pop ups?
<seb128> hey desktopers
<mlankhorst> g'day mate
<m4n1sh> mvo: I guess you missed this merge req https://code.launchpad.net/~manishsinha/software-properties/add-update-after-repo-add/+merge/150185
<jibel> chrisccoulson, hey, since yesterday ff-trunk mochitest-ipcplugins test fails with "ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/datetime.x86_64-linux-gnu.so: failed to map segment from shared object: Cannot allocate memory" and just before that a message "Maximum number of clients reached"
<jibel> chrisccoulson, is it a test that requires a particularly high amount of memory?
<chrisccoulson> jibel, yeah, not sure what's going on there :/
<jibel> chrisccoulson, we're currently running with 2GB or memory, we can increase it a bit if it helps
<jibel> s/or/of
<mvo> m4n1sh: I did, sorry for that
<chrisccoulson> jibel, that should be enough. i'll try it locally, but i need to fix the build first
<Laney> morning
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson mvo Laney
<seb128> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128. i'm good thanks. how are you?
<Laney> pretty good!
<Laney> desrt: I'll look at that SRU for sure
<Laney> maybe we can just take .4
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks
<seb128> Laney, desrt: from memory I looked at glib and it was not a good idea
<seb128> it has annotation changes breaking gnome-shell
<seb128> and there was another issue
<Laney> yeah?
<seb128> go -gi
<seb128> g-i
<Laney> sounds bad for a point release
<seb128> yes
<seb128> glib/gtk don't have a tradition of stable point release
<seb128> gtk rewrites full widgets in point releases
<Laney> I thought glib had slightly more sensible maintainers ;-)
<seb128> Laney, let me check that I'm thinking about the right serie, I'm trying to recall the details, it has been a while
<Laney> https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/tree/NEWS?h=glib-2-32
<seb128> Laney, desrt: one of the issues was
<seb128> https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?h=glib-2-32&id=894cf926505c595c96d96d0c2345417e9eeefd4c
<seb128> (in case you go for the update)
<seb128> (what a great idea to change install dirs in a point update)
<Laney> ah, because they were still on /etc in precise
<seb128> yes
<seb128> our bash-completion version didn't even support /usr there
<Laney> probably not the best idea
<chrisccoulson> jibel, i did make a change to the way the tests run btw. they now run from an autostart job in a custom gnome session (so we get proper theming / font settings etc)
<chrisccoulson> that shouldn't affect memory consumption too much though :/
<seb128> Laney, desrt: ok, the other thing I was think about is https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=680310 (see comment #12)
<ubot2> Gnome bug 680310 in network-indicator "Sorting of access points by strengh not working" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> Laney, but yeah, everything else looks fine, if you want to give a try to the update please do, just revert the bash completion commit and watch if the annotation issue happens to gnome-shell
<mvo> hey seb128!
<Laney> well, the rename part of it is fine and needed if that is to work
<Laney> but indeed I'll check it out
<seb128> Laney, thanks ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hi mvo, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> jibel, i wonder if these failures are caused by skew between the binary / source packages
<chrisccoulson> because i made some changes to the test harness parts in the packaging, but the builds have been failing since for unrelated reasons
<chrisccoulson> so i guess it's using the autopkgtest scripts in the latest source, on the old binary
<chrisccoulson> ok, the tests are running on my local build. i'll respin the PPA build now
<czajkowski> grrrr raring keeps removing  stuff that helps my VMs work  any idea why it would have this crazy idea
<desrt> Laney: thanks :)
<Laney> if only I could run shell inside my vm ;-)
<ogra_> Laney, serial FTW :)
<Laney> not /a/ shell, GNOME shell :P
<ogra_> just use a virtual USB to serial adapter to connect to a virtual machine :)
<ogra_> imagination is key ;)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: how many downloads does the unity ppa get daily? any estimate on that by chance?
<ogra_> oh, that shell
 * desrt wonders who blasts the stones out of their car stereo at 9am
<Laney> oho
<Laney> who needs an IsRunnableHelper
<desrt> Laney: glx checker bringing you (or your shell?) down?
<desrt> Laney: fwiw, gnome-shell runs just fine under virt.... not sure what the issue is here :(
<desrt> unless you're on precise, of course...
<desrt> llvm wasn't so hot back then
<Laney> yes, that one
<desrt> Laney: you found the bug, i guess?
<Laney> what bug?
<desrt> (the SRU request, i mean)
<Laney> no, was going to file one
<Laney> is there one already?
<desrt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1154370
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1154370 in glib2.0 "[precise SRU] crash due to improper handling of "/" in GSettings" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> ah, yeah, I'm linking that to my upload
<Laney> will do a tracking bug for .4 too
<desrt> ah.  gotcha.
<pitti> didrocks: do we really need to put the whole ~ubuntu-desktop into https://launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers ?
<pitti> didrocks: for a few weeks now I'm getting tons of email through that (reviews, autolanding notifications, etc.)
 * Laney isn't
<Laney> pitti: do you have something here https://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro/+subscriptions ?
<pitti> how did you make it stop?
<Laney> I never got it
<pitti> no, empty
 * pitti looks at https://launchpad.net/~pitti/+editemails
<pitti> I don't see anything there either
<pitti> Laney: are you in the team?
<Laney> yeah, via core-dev
<pitti> Me -> ~ubuntu-desktop -> ~cupstream2distro-maintainers
 * pitti applies the .procmailrc bat for now
<Laney> do the mails have a rationale header or something?
<pitti> X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale: Subscriber @cupstream2distro-maintainers
<Laney> I suspect it's coming via some other team membership you have
<pitti> X-Launchpad-Notification-Type: code-review
<Laney> it can't be all core-dev otherwise we'd have surely heard about it by now
<pitti> Laney: ooh!
<pitti> Laney: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev has an email address
<pitti> so that'll intercept those
<pitti> but as I'm a member through ~ubuntu-desktop, that won't save me
<jibel> chrisccoulson, ff-next run finished but junit result file for xpcshell-test is invalid, it contains a '^G' at line 1663 (https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/raring-ppa-adt-mozillateam_firefox_next-firefox/ARCH=i386,label=adt/2/artifact/results/testresults/xpcshell-tests.xml)
<Laney> pitti: I'm in desktop too though
<Laney> which also has an email
<Laney> I blame a different team ;-)
<jibel> chrisccoulson, I guess it's the bell when xpcshell aborts, can you filter it?
<pitti> Laney: ok, who knows then... procmail it is!
<Laney> a good solution
 * Laney lunches
<chrisccoulson> jibel, ah, this test doesn't run on the nightly builds because there's no crash reporter
<didrocks> pitti: well, it's what people/archive admin can edit. I thought opening it would make sense
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, we figured out it's due to my canonical-qa-team membership, not through u-desktop
<didrocks> Sweetshark: we build as an average ~7/8 components a day
<didrocks> ah :)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: so how many subscriber does that ppa have as an estimate?
<Sweetshark> didrocks: just because the libreoffice ppa had some 43.000 downloads in one week (for the same version, so likely unique users) and I wonder if that is much.
<didrocks> Sweetshark: not sure, and I don't really care, it shouldn't be used
<didrocks> Sweetshark: it's a transiant place for the distro
<didrocks> as if the tests failing
<didrocks> sorry
<didrocks> valid*
<didrocks> it's immediately copied to distro
<Sweetshark> didrocks: ah, k.
<Sweetshark> didrocks: we build in one ppa, copy to the one for users to test -- and if that looks mostly good, we hit the distro ;)
<didrocks> Sweetshark: ok, a little bit different workflow when you do have functional tests :)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: I welcome your patch adding functional test for the 124 file formats that libreoffice reads and writes, some reverse engineered and most undocumented ;)
<didrocks> Sweetshark: meanwhile, you will grow the unity suite and help on the incoming 40 packages for raring? :)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: this is no way to win. we need to team up and push the work on some unsuspecting victim!
<marga> desrt, I finally got to test that bug, and indeed it's gone after applying the glib patch. Will say that in the bug
<desrt> marga: great.  Laney is taking care of the SRU, btw.
<Laney> desrt: it is done
<Laney> marga: ^
<marga> Laney, awesome, thanks
<desrt> Laney: SRU'd?
<desrt> the whole thing or just the one patch?
<Laney> pending, and .4
<desrt> crikey
<desrt> nice :)
<Laney> we already had .3 in precise-updates
<desrt> ya... i saw that
<desrt> but it didn't have the fix
<Laney> no, but I mean going from that to .4 isn't so big ;-)
<jasoncwarner_> morning all
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, hey, how are you?
<mlankhorst> g'day!
 * Laney eyes mlankhorst 
<jasoncwarner_> hey seb128 pretty good, thanks! you all? seems laney is keeping a watchful eye on mlankhorst ?
<seb128> lol, seems so
<mlankhorst> :D
<seb128> I think we are all good, busy but good ;-)
<Laney> It's because I've noticed him becoming Australian - too much time on the X team
<Laney> :P
<mlankhorst> Laney: Hey I've been breaking my system by forcefully unbinding, one does become insane after a while trying to fix that!
<jasoncwarner_> Laney, one does not simpley "become australian"...it takes years of treatement it to make a body immune to the challenges of living in Australia. For instance, one needs to become accustomed to hot christmases, eating weird food, ending every word with 'ekkie' and, among other things.
<mlankhorst> hm weird, it worked this time
 * mlankhorst eyes results suspiciously
<Laney> jasoncwarner_: Not for me thanks - give me a pint of warm beer and a leaden sky and I'll be happy ...
<mlankhorst> Laney: in fact for the past few months I've been in the european time zone.. well close enough
<mlankhorst> my sleep cycle has been good!
<Laney> i'm proud ;)
<seb128> Laney, warm beer, urg :p
<Laney> It's stout and porter month here this month \o/
<Laney> the darker the better
<mlankhorst> seb128: I think it's an euphemism
<Laney> chrisccoulson is on my side
 * mlankhorst would only drink non-alcoholic beer anyway
<mlankhorst> but yeah that sort of defeats the purpose of beer
<chrisccoulson> awesome pair of consecutive test failures:
<chrisccoulson> 189199 ERROR TEST-UNEXPECTED-FAIL | /tests/dom/plugins/test/test_crashing.html | This test did not leave any crash dumps behind, but we were expecting some!
<chrisccoulson> 189200 ERROR TEST-UNEXPECTED-FAIL | /tests/dom/plugins/test/test_crashing.html | This test left crash dumps behind, but we weren't expecting it to!
<mlankhorst> >:X
<dupondje> There is some bug with empathy in raring? I'm unable to open empathy-accounts :s
<sarnold> dupondje: the rumours I heard was that's a ruby problem, and ruby ftbfs at the moment..
<seb128> dupondje, wfm, what error do you get?
<dupondje> seb128: I start empathy-accounts from commandline, no output, no screen, nothing :s
<ritz> hi, I noticed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2013-03-12, we have IRC log Western edition and Eastern edition. are the meetings held over twice ?
<seb128> dupondje, can you strace or gdb it?
<dupondje> recvfrom(7, 0x1f65ad4, 4096, 0, 0, 0)   = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<seb128> ritz, those are different meetings
<dupondje> poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=7, events=POLLIN}, {fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=3, events=POLLIN}], 4, 8549
<dupondje> is where it hangs
<seb128> ritz, the eastern one is for .au and .nz guys (and some americans join it)
<seb128> dupondje, gdb?
<dupondje> hmz :) how to gdb it exactly? Only gdb'ed crashes, but not hanging progs :)
<seb128> dupondje, gdb empathy-accounts
<seb128> (gdb) run
<seb128> ctrl-C
<seb128> (gdb) bt
<seb128> copy the backtrace to pastebin
<seb128> it will tell you where you stopped which is likely where it's hanging
<ritz> seb128 , what are the timings for au ? tanks
<dupondje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5611357/
<dupondje> there
<seb128> ritz, not sure with DST, it's like 10pm UTC
<seb128> ritz, check with jasoncwarner_
<seb128> dupondje, thread apply all bt?
<seb128> dupondje, that one suggests its running as it should ... are you sure it didn't open an ui on another workspace, screen or something?
<jasoncwarner_> ritz: everytimezone.com
<dupondje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5611358/
<ritz> UTC is perfect, thanks :)
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, he was asking at what time the eastern meeting is, I said 10pm UTC but I'm not sure, I could be off by an hour or two
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, I've not been around for this one since a while ;-)
<dupondje> seb128: can't see anything :s
<jasoncwarner_> ah, seb128 thanks
<ritz> jasoncwarner_ ty
<seb128> dupondje, hum, I don't know, maybe desrt has an idea ... there are only stuff from him in there (glib, dconf, ...) :p
<dupondje> seb128: ok thx :)
<dupondje> seb128: just tested something else. Logged in with my profile on Unity, and there it works. But on Gnome-shell its still broken :s
<seb128> dupondje, seems like a gnome-shell bug to me then
<dupondje> seb128: dunno. I have still 1 account added, but it does not connect to it neither in gnome-shell :s
<desrt> Sweetshark: so... i was just reading https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development/WidgetLayout
<desrt> that's pretty .... interesting
<achiang> cyphermox: reproduced the nm-applet bug and captured logs. uploading in a bit
<cyphermox> awesome, you rule
<cyphermox> busy hacking on bluetooth for the afternoon though
<achiang> cyphermox: ok, both logs uploaded - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/780602
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 780602 in libdbusmenu "nm-applet leaks memory and stops functioning after a while" [High,Confirmed]
<desrt> so
<desrt> will and i are working at the local library
<desrt> and i was pacing around thinking about a problem i'm trying to solve and i was looking mindlessly at the magazine rack
<desrt> and i noticed this magazine cover: http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/430461_340626475973489_100000784196139_919593_773971996_n.jpg
<dobey> desrt: and gantt charts ftw?
<desrt> dobey: close, but not quite
<desrt> the data on this chart is very very specific
<Laney> yeah, i definitely recognise that graphic
<mdeslaur> haha, ubuntu lts support cycle :)
<Laney> my god, when trying to find it I came across this http://www.markshuttleworth.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/tache2011-646x1024.jpg
<mdeslaur> Laney: gah!
<mdeslaur> :)
<cyphermox> nice!
<Laney> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/ubuntu-release-cycle.png
<Laney> not quite the same
<cyphermox> close enough
<Laney> :-)
<cyphermox> there were newer ones
<cyphermox> (I think)
<desrt> laney and mdeslaur win :)
<Laney> desrt loves the 'tache
<desrt> Laney: i just set that as my desktop wallpaper
<desrt> but ya... in any case, the pattern on the monitor is clearly the LTS thing
<cyphermox> is nm-applet still running?
<cyphermox> can you see if you can figure out what process owned either :1.78 or :1.56, depending on which one might still be alive
<cyphermox> I see GetGroupProperties being called twice from two different sources, unless one of the is a piece of the stack, if both are nm-applet then that's probably the key
<cyphermox> achiang: I think this is missing information, perhaps it would be best to not leave any messages out from what dbus says
<achiang> cyphermox: i killed nm-applet to get the logs
<cyphermox> np
<achiang> cyphermox: i can try again... what should i look for?
<tkamppeter> RAOF, hi
<RAOF> tkamppeter: Hi. What was the missing patch?
<tkamppeter> RAOF, I did not find out the root cause of the segfaults, but simply tried my own method to obtain a patch, comparing the upstream code of our LCMS2 package and the LCMS2 version coming with the GS 9.07 source. This resulted in a patch which seemed once to contain the old patch (your patch) but a lot more. I had a look and most changes looked similar to the ones in your patch and so I simply tried it and the crashes went away.
<tkamppeter> RAOF, GS upstream developers tell that the extra changes are mainly to get better performance but they also had no idea why they remedy the segfaults.
<tkamppeter> RAOF, they are sending my patch to Marti Maria, upstream of LCMS2.
<RAOF> tkamppeter: Has there been an lcms2 release containing these changes?
<RAOF> (ie: can we just update to that?)
<tkamppeter> RAOF, AFAIK not.
<RAOF> Boo, hiss.
<Sweetshark> desrt: ;)
<tkamppeter> RAOF, probably the best is to simply take my patch for now (debdiff attached to the bug), so that my uploaded GS 9.07 will build and get into Raring.
<desrt> RAOF: noticed you had just about the most 'popular' g+ post in history...
<RAOF> desrt: Yeah, I'm a celebrity.
<mlankhorst> now make your million dollars!
<RAOF> Time to monetise eyeballs!
 * RAOF has a big jar of them in his shed.
 * desrt thinks that anybody who doesn't understand why we'd want mir simply isn't paying attention
<Sweetshark> desrt: I hope you mean 'interesting' in the 'insane, but right about the amount that could work' way -- of course, the real boon is when the migrartion paths opening, once we are completely with the new format ...
<desrt> Sweetshark: i had a feeling that there might be some foot-in-the-doorism here
<jbicha> desrt: I heard it was because Canonical wanted to kill the Year of the Linux Desktop for good ;)
<Sweetshark> desrt: there sure is.
<desrt> good :)
<desrt> attente: ssssshhhhhhh
<Sweetshark> desrt: note also that the experimental gtk3 backend port renders _through_ gtk3, not like the gtk2 backend 'rendering in native X and faking to look a bit like gtk2'
<TheMuso> RAOF: Yeah that is a good post.
<desrt> Sweetshark: i'll be more impressed when you're actually using our widgets :)
<Sweetshark> desrt: sure, but enduser actually care for the crazy stuff we do e.g. rendering on a textprocessing canvas. But yeah, together that would be huge win.
<tkamppeter> RAOF, will you upload my debdiff for LCMS2?
<RAOF> tkamppeter: Yeah. It'd be nicer if it were a series of upstream cherry-picks, though
 * Sweetshark realizes he writes like a drunk bum (which might stem from the dizziness caused by catching an highly annoying cold yesterday) and better walks off for bed. night guys!
<tkamppeter> RAOF, thanks.
<cyphermox> achiang: don't bother, I fixed my setup I can now reproduce at will
<achiang> cyphermox: ah!
<cyphermox> Pretty cool too, it seems to reproducibly fail around ID 30000...
<cyphermox> It's as fun as a bag of puppies
<cyphermox> achiang: ^^ still fails, even without wifi, it's just slower. I'll write a quick little test case that factors out nm-applet
<thumper> hi RAOF
<thumper> RAOF: nice G+ post btw
<RAOF> thumper: Yo!
<mterry> robert_ancell, poke about lightdm in phablet
<robert_ancell> mterry, what about it?
<mterry> robert_ancell, so I have a branch to add support for linking with liblightdm, but of course it doesn't work fully yet, because we don't run the greeter as a separate executable for lightdm to spawn
<mterry> robert_ancell, running it separately would regress the nice sliding animations it uses now.  IIRC, mir will allow for nicer animations between greeter and session?
<robert_ancell> mterry, nicer but still running as seperate processes. So the system compositor needs to know an appropriate set of transitions
<mterry> robert_ancell, how do we tell it that transition?
<robert_ancell> mterry, lightdm will tell the system compositor switch from session G to U using transition T where G is the greeter session ID, U is the user session ID and T is a transition hint
<robert_ancell> so there will be a number of transition hints, e.g. Greeter > Session, Session > Greeter, Session > Session etc
<mterry> robert_ancell, k.  and lightdm knows a hard-coded list of transitions?  who specifies the hint?
<robert_ancell> mterry, I think we'll have an enum essentially for each transition type, and the compositor can decide how to interpret those
<robert_ancell> mterry, not this will be specific to the mir module in lightdm and the unity compositor
<robert_ancell> other display servers/compositors may choose to do it differently
<robert_ancell> "note this"
<mterry> robert_ancell, and the greeter can specify this transition via liblightdm?
<robert_ancell> mterry, no, I haven't seen a need for that yet. But we can add that if necessary into the "start session" call
<robert_ancell> i.e. if we do some complex transition like - start_session ("unity", "logo.x=543,logo.y=612") and then do some complex animation from the logo to the session
<mterry> robert_ancell, so I'm gathering that lightdm doesn't support this yet?  (and mir isn't ready for it anyway)
<robert_ancell> mterry, the lightdm branch tells the system compositor to do the transitions, but not with a hint. The system compositor just brings the switched to surface to the top of the stack so there's no transition animation
<mterry> robert_ancell, ok
<achiang> cyphermox: maybe it's some signed integer overflowing
<cyphermox> that's what I'm afraid of
<cyphermox> my test app is still running...
<cyphermox> but it hasn't reached 30k yet, soon ;)
<cyphermox> I'm at ~24300
<cyphermox> it's slow, but once it gets just shy of the number it will slow down the updates so I can see what happens
<cyphermox> if that fails too, then it's clear it's something like that, in dbusmenu or some piece of the stack
<cyphermox> I looked closely though and everything was 32-bit
<cyphermox> closely  = I mean quickly ;)
<cyphermox> achiang: hmm... it's failed
<cyphermox> but I didn't get to see where it did
<cyphermox> I'll revise the timing and watch it all day tomorrow I guess
<achiang> cyphermox: can you start the timer at around 24K? :)
<sarnold> hey, what's the new way to do this?
<sarnold> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences auto-raise false
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-03-14
<cyphermox> achiang: the problem is I do need to do the first 24k updates, and that still means nearly an hour at 90ms per update I think?
<achiang> hm...
<achiang> cyphermox: well, easier to repro than my 24 hours ;)
<cyphermox> it is ;)
<cyphermox> and so far it seems pretty foolproof
<achiang> good to have a reproducer. makes me feel like you'll solve it. :)
<cyphermox> still need to dive yet again in the code to find out where things went wrong, but yeah the furture is getting brigther
 * cyphermox takes that opportunity to make a new debian vm
<cyphermox> not bad, already reaching 10k
<cyphermox> I should figure out a way to slow it down via some file or whatever
<robru> Stupid facebook API documentation is *terrible*. Imagine trying to read an API documentation that listed only methods and return values, no call signatures. There is literally zero information about the supported parameters to these REST API methods... I am literally reduced to using the API explorer and guessing call arguments until i stumble on the effects that I want.
<robru> Curse you zuckerberg!!!
<cyphermox> achiang: it's not an overflow, barely 20k and already broke
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<mlankhorst> robru: no open source clients you could take apart? :p
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti, wie geht's?
<pitti> didrocks: much better now that I found out (and fixed) why people get boot breakage with raring-proposed :)
<didrocks> :)
<pitti> other than that: Je veux revenier au printemps!!!
<pitti> I again biked through snow last night
<didrocks> :)
 * didrocks sees blue sky and sun here
<pitti> here too again, but it's still cold
<didrocks> yesterday, had a very little bit of snow (went from 10° to 2°)
<didrocks> but the temperatures are up again \o/
<chrisccoulson> good morning
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson!
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: congrats :)
<jibel> good morning
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: can I mark my thunderbird hangup as a security issue? ;)
<chrisccoulson> hah ;)
<larsu> lol
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm good, thanks! Hoping today will be less crazy than the previous days :)
<didrocks> and you?
<didrocks> hey larsu!
<didrocks> salut jibel
<larsu> good morning everyone :)
<didrocks> how is London?
<larsu> cold!
<jibel> bonjour didrocks
<larsu> but sunny this morning
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> pitti: hey! not sure if you can bump ppa builds (virtualized ones). i386 built, but it would be coll to have amd64 building quickly for those: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/experimental-prevalidation/+build/4369127
<didrocks> pitti: there will be unity in the near future, but I prefer to wait libunity building on amd64 first as otherwise, it will just dep-wait
<pitti> didrocks: you, je peux
<pitti> err, "oui"
<pitti> how on earth did I type "you"?
<didrocks> pitti: same group of letters :)
<didrocks> pitti: Danke Schön!
<pitti> de rien, mon ami!
<didrocks> will bother you again on Unity later
<didrocks> pitti: btw, do you know how oftenly dep-wait are retried on a ppa?
<didrocks> pitti: if they are at all?
<pitti> didrocks: distro builders retry on every publisher update AFAIK; no idea about PPAs I'm afraid
<pitti> c'est un question de infinity
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I'm on the ppa one, I'll retry manually the ones I'm really interesting in
<didrocks> pitti: let's try it in French with infinity :-)
<pitti> didrocks: il l'aime!
<didrocks> :)
<mlankhorst> speaking of unity, how do I tell it to use as little memory as possible? for bug 1121715
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1121715 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "Unity corruption with nouveau driver on GeForce 7025" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1121715
<didrocks> mlankhorst: would be a question for upstream on #ubuntu-unity
<didrocks> mlankhorst: I would say disable plugins
<pitti> didrocks: it just occurred to me -- is there any pronounciation difference between "Vincent" and "25" (vingt-cinq)?
<pitti> just the "k" at the end?
<didrocks> pitti: no, it's a little bit different
<didrocks> like vincent would be "20 100"
<didrocks> (vingt  cent)
<pitti> aah
<didrocks> cinq is more like "un" (1)
<didrocks> so "un" "en" are quite similar, but the pronouciation is different
<pitti> ok, you gotta teach me the difference in Oakland or so :)
<didrocks> pitti: will do for sure! :-)
<didrocks> while running in the morning exercice :)
<pitti> c'est un bon occasion pour le comptage :)
<pitti> "1001, 1002, 1003..."
<didrocks> héhé, tu veux compter le nombre de pas? c'est un peu rapide ;)
 * pitti peut compter à 100 seulement
<didrocks> ça fait un peu court comme course :-)
<didrocks> on comptera les maisons!
<pitti> haha
<pitti> didrocks: I'll just wrap around after 99 :)
<didrocks> ;)
<pitti> on a more serious note, I'll have a go at adding logind support to indicator-session
<didrocks> sweet!
<pitti> it's talking to gnome-session for shutdown/reboot also seems broken
<pitti> calling gnome-session's shutdown through d-feet works fine, but from the indicator it's working
<pitti> err, s/working/broken/
<didrocks> urgh
<didrocks> even with latest unity?
<didrocks> because unity has the shutdown dialog now
<pitti> well, it falls back to ConsoleKit, so I guess we just never noticed
<didrocks> was working when trying it
<didrocks> ah
<pitti> hm, not here
<pitti> well, I'll debug it; I guess nobody else is working on that right now? larsu?
<didrocks> I don't think so…
<didrocks> pitti: mind bumpint the priority for those, now that libunity is published: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/experimental-prevalidation/+build/4369085
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/experimental-prevalidation/+build/4369082
<didrocks> and https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/experimental-prevalidation/+build/4369067
<pitti> didrocks: comment tu dis "done!" à français ?
<pitti> "dis-tu"
<didrocks> pitti: "fait"
<didrocks> or rather:
<didrocks> "fait !"
<pitti> oui, c'est simple
<didrocks> (notice the space ;))
<pitti> didrocks: fait !
<didrocks> pitti: merci beaucoup ;)
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, I have a really hard time teaching myself to use improper spacing before punctuation :)
<didrocks> pitti: rohhh "improper" :-)
<seb128> hey desktopers
<seb128> lut didrocks pitti
<didrocks> salut seb128
 * pitti donne une accolate à didrocks
<pitti> ... et seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti back
 * didrocks donne une accolade à pitti ;)
<pitti> excusez-moi, "accolade" (typo)
<pitti> seb128: comment vas-tu ce matin?
<pitti> seb128: comment vas-tu ce matin ?
<pitti> grrr improper spacing!
<seb128> pitti, je veux bien, mais j'en ai assez du froid, je veux le printemps !
<seb128> pitti, et toi ?
<pitti> seb128: mon aussi !
 * didrocks scrutinize the correct use of spacing finally on this channel :)
<pitti> seb128: mais il ne neige plus ici
<seb128> pitti, ici non plus, mais c'est gelé avec de la neige au sol
 * pitti grabs dictionary for gelé
<pitti> ah
<pitti> nous avons mangé de la glace semaine dernière !
<seb128> c'était presque le printemps : -(
<pitti> make[3]: Entering directory `/home/martin/upstream/indicator-session/tests'
<pitti> make[3]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/gtest/gtest-all.cc', needed by `gtest-all.o'.  Stop.
<pitti> HALP!
<pitti> I do have libgtest-dev
<pitti> larsu: any idea?
<pitti> I have a /usr/src/gtest/src/gtest-all.cc
<pitti> hm, I ran autogen again, works now; sorry for the noise
<larsu> pitti: I'm letting charles know anyway ;)
<charles> pitti, we could fix this but I'm not sure it's an interesting thing to fix:
<charles> pitti: I'm going to be landing a Large rewrite of the tests in i-session in the next couple of days
<charles> if the problem persists after that then it would be more interesting
<Laney> morning!
<pitti> hey Laney
<Laney> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> Laney: quite fine, thanks! much better after fixing broken boot this morning :)
<Laney> this transition seems to be keeping you busy :-)
<pitti> heh, you bet
<pitti> Laney: Lennart was quite right with "we'll have pain"
<pitti> I called  him last night to discuss the sd_booted() API mess, and we got some agreement
<Laney> new API?
<pitti> Laney: but the boot fix was due to an ancient hack in libudev which I didn't port, and had long forgotten about
<Laney> what does he think of logind being used standalone? was that an intended usecase frmo the start?
<pitti> no, not at all (and it still isn't)
<pitti> but he agreed to changing sd_booted() to actually mean "systemd init", and giving us a function "shoudl I talk to logind"
<pitti> then we "just" need to fix the 20-or-so packages in Debian/Ubuntu/upstream which use sd_booted() and mean "logind"
 * Laney nods
<pitti> but I reall want some help there
<Laney> well if you mail about what you need I'm sure some people (myself included) can help
<pitti> yeah, once we have a final settlement between upstream, Debian, and us how this should look like
<Laney> see my ping in #-devel last night, BTW? Broken audio and brightness adjustment with the PPA pkgs
<pitti> Laney: it got drowned in the OMGboot messages, sorry
<pitti> Laney: getfacl /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c ?
<pitti> do you have an ACL there?
<Laney> I ppa-purged it already, sorry
<Laney> needed to watch a youtube video to tell me how to cook dinner /o\
<pitti> ah, ok
<Laney> I would upgrade again but I don't see a systemd package in there any more?
<pitti> Laney: right, I removed it because that's in raring-proposed now
<pitti> (with some fixes)
<pitti> I did a full dist-upgrade to raring-proposed this morning, works fine here
<pitti> (that includes the libudev1 transition)
<Laney> it will kill me with half done haskell, but perhaps I can hold that back
<Laney> to the aptatron
<pitti> that reminds me, pulseaudio needs to be fixed harder, apparently it has a hardcoded libudev0 dpe
<pitti> oh
<pitti> Laney: or just grab the debs from LP?
<Laney> all of libudev1? sounds annoying
<pitti> Laney: no, just systemd-services and libudev1, and the libsystemd* libs
<Laney> huh, no - apparently I have already transitioned all of the ghc bits that I have installed :-)
<Laney> dist-upgrade looks fine
 * Laney reboot
<Laney> yeah, seems to work still
<pitti> ooh
<pitti> didrocks, larsu, charles: so is indicator-session actually being used for shutdown? I see ConsoleKit reboot/logout stuff in unity
<pitti> but these also try gnome-session first and fallback to CK
<didrocks> Trevinho_: ^^
<charles> pitti, it will call the unity shutdown dialog; but if that's not present, indicator-session has a small utility that calls ConsoleKit itself
<pitti> right, but gtk-logout-helper -r also works fine (talking to gnome-session)
<pitti> so I wonder why calling gnome-session Reboot() works, gtk-logout-helper works, but when I click reboot in the indicator menu it just brings me back to lightdm
<pitti> perhaps it tells the session to shutdown first, so that gnome-session's D-BUS API already went away?
<pitti> and thus it falls back to the (nonexisting) CK API?
<pitti> that would explain why I do get logged out, but not rebooted
<charles> pitti, I'm in the middle of a blueprint planning right now and will have to get back to you in ~1 hr
<pitti> ack, thanks
<RoyK> hi all. any idea how I can make ubuntu *not* flash the problem report dialog *even* if something crashes? This system is for automated use, and I don't want those dialogs
<pitti> RoyK: uninstall apport, or set "enabled=0" in /etc/default/apport
<RoyK> thanks
<pitti> didrocks: can we get bug 1155021 into the attention pipeline somehow?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1155021 in unity (Ubuntu) "Add logind support (ConsoleKit is being deprecated)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1155021
<didrocks> pitti: I can talk about it, but with 100 scopes project urgency, I doubt it will be for raring
<seb128> pitti, ping Trevinho_ about it
<seb128> he just wrote that code
<didrocks> seb128: I've already pinged him :)
<seb128> k
<didrocks> 10:29:35      didrocks | Trevinho_: ^^
<pitti> it's quite simple code, but I'd like to at least discuss with upstream about how they want this conditionalized
<pitti> i. e. configure option, etc.
<pitti> the actual code to call logind is a simple copy&paste exercise
<didrocks> pitti: I'll keep the tab opened and discuss about it next meeting if Trevinho_ doesn't answer first (next Tuesday)
<pitti> actually, I'd really like to find out what's wrong with calling gnome-session, that just DTRT
<pitti> and would avoid duplicating this over indicator-session and unity
<didrocks> indeed, makes sense, let's wait for him to be online
<pitti> Laney: still no ACLs on /dev/snd/* ?
<Laney> pitti: looks fine (and works) http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613166/
<Laney> so either fixed or it was logind ;-)
<Laney> when it was broken I had nothing other than Dummy Output in the sound capplet
<seb128> Laney, oh btw, you added an upstart job to indicator-weather, does it mean it's ran twice now (I think you didn't desactivate the autostart for it)?
<Laney> no, it just doesn't launch the second time
<seb128> you mean?
<seb128> indicator-weather is single instance and will exit if one is running?
<Laney> indicator-weather is already running; doing nothing
<Laney> or so
<seb128> right
<seb128> so we still waste cycles to start something that then exit
<seb128> not a big deal but it's something we should consider when we start adding upstart jobs
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> my idea was to drop Unity from the autostart .desktop when we add the jobs
<Laney> it's hard at this point because they're opt-in
<seb128> right
<Laney> so you have to say "is this session running under upstart? then ignore the autostart file"
<seb128> yeah, it's a bit tricky
<seb128> one easy way would be to say "unity is upstart based"
<seb128> then we can start migrating stuff by dropping unity from the .desktop when we add the upstart jobs
<seb128> it's a bit tedious and not really flexible though
<Laney> it's still not on by default even for that
<Laney> you can test $UPSTART_SESSION being nonempty
<Laney> test -n "$UPSTART_SESSION" && old_command or so
<seb128> right
<Laney> or ...
<Laney> is that directory specified by an $XDG_... env var?
<Laney> we could prepend to that to shadow it
<Laney> ah, $XDG_CONFIG_HOME is a single directory so that doesn't work
<seb128> I would just go for "make unity an upstart user session" and once that's done, add the jobs/drop Unity from the .desktop targets through the components
<seb128> that's easy enough for Unity
<seb128> but doesn't really work out that well for other desktop if they don't do it the same sort of transition
<didrocks> pitti: are you really sure you did push the trigger for https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/experimental-prevalidation/+build/4369085? it seems we still have the default score :)
<pitti> didrocks: done now; I may have grabbed the wrong url, sorry
<didrocks> pitti: no worry, thanks!
<pitti> Laney: oh, I know what could be the reason of temporary ACL failure
<pitti> Laney: I didn't disable udev-acl in the PPA yet, so both logind and udev-acl will fiddle with ACLs; the rule in /lib/udev/rules.d/70-udev-acl.rules which is supposed to prevent that doesn't help
<Laney> ah yes, makes sense that logind will have to do this
<pitti> Laney: udev_175-0ubuntu21_source.changes uploaded with a fix
<pitti> I'll completely drop udev-acl once we land logind as a default, but until then this will do nicely to get out of the way
<Laney> I suppose that explains brightness too
<Laney> merci!
<Trevinho_> pitti, didrocks, seb128: so I'm back
<seb128> Trevinho, hey
<Trevinho> hi seb128, thanks for merging the nautilus patches
<seb128> Trevinho, yw, does it need an unity fix as well?
<Trevinho> pitti: about ConsoleKit in unity, I just implemented that as a fallback in the remote case that gnome-session fails
<Trevinho> seb128: for having the icons illumination, yes
<seb128> Trevinho, click on an usb stick icon in the unity launcher still opens several instance of nautilus rather than focussing the existing one
<Trevinho> seb128: it should open a new one, but clicking again on it it re-uses the same view
<seb128> Trevinho, not here, it keeps opening new views
<Trevinho> seb128: o_O it works here
<Trevinho> seb128: it re-open a new one if you're in a sub dir of the opened one
<seb128> well, I start a fresh session, plug an usb stick, click 5 times on the unity icon
<seb128> I get 5 nautilus views on /media/<id>
<Trevinho> seb128: we can in case fix this, but only for ubuntu since upstream can't accept a such behavior for everything
<Trevinho> o_O
<seb128> doing "nautilus /media/<id>" from a command line doesn't open new ones
<seb128> not sure what the launcher is calling
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, wait... let me think
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, I've just pushed to unity some patches for this (but mostly related to the focus)
<Trevinho> and it works here, so... let me check how it would work without them
<Trevinho> seb128: it shouldn't btw, since unity is calling the same path as you'd do by command line
<pitti> Trevinho: that's what I figured, but the g-session call doesn't seem to work
<Trevinho> seb128: are you sure to run the new nautilus in that session?
<pitti> Trevinho: if I call RequestReboot() from g-session through d-feet or gdbus, it works fine
<pitti> Trevinho: but not if I call it from the indicator, which makes me wonder what happens in addition
<seb128> Trevinho, yes
<Trevinho> pitti: the indicator is not calling RequestReboot now, but Reboot since this implies a call to the org.gnome.shell EndSessionDialog that we implement
<seb128> Trevinho, as said, if I do "nautilus /media/usb_stick" from a command line it doesn't open a duplicated view
<pitti> Trevinho: same difference, that also works
<pitti> Trevinho: I wondered if something killed the session before it calls [Request]Reboot()?
<Trevinho> pitti: I'm wondering if logind is talking with gnome-session and if this changes something on the behavior we have
<pitti> Trevinho: I'll log session and system d-bus requests, try logout from the indicator, and see what happens
<pitti> Trevinho: btw, if I install consolekit, the indicator restart does work again
<pitti> brb
<Trevinho> pitti: mh, ok
<seb128> Trevinho, hum, if I open the trash and close the view on it I get some warnings on stdout/err
<seb128> (nautilus:26549): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: instance with invalid (NULL) class pointer
<Trevinho> seb128: Mh, I check them
<seb128> Trevinho, that was already happening before you patch it seems (just downgraded and still got that)
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, ok...
<seb128> well, in fact I get
<seb128> (nautilus:27254): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: instance of invalid non-instantiatable type `<invalid>'
<seb128> with the old version
<Trevinho> I check
<seb128> Trevinho, what is running the commands when you click on an icon from the launcher?
<seb128> I tried to strace compiz to see what nautilus command is called
<seb128> but that doesn't work
<seb128> doh
<Trevinho> seb128: g_app_info_launch_default_for_uri with the mount location
<seb128> I used the wrong pid
<seb128> Trevinho, [pid 27938] execve("/usr/bin/nautilus", ["nautilus", "--new-window", "/media/seb128/e5654efa-864c-4efc"...], [/* 48 vars */]) = 0
<pitti> Trevinho: meh, this is quite ridiculous -- I tried four times after a clean boot, and four times it failed and threw me back to lightdm
<seb128> Trevinho, does it use the .desktop to get the command?
<pitti> Trevinho: then I tried four times with dbus-monitor attached, and it always worked
<pitti> Trevinho: heisenbugs at its best!
<Trevinho> seb128:
<Trevinho> seb128: yaeh, that's the problem
<seb128> Trevinho, wonder why it doesn't do it for you then?
<pitti> hm, and now my unity/compiz settings are ruined
<Trevinho> pitti: oh
<Trevinho> seb128: because I've not installed the new .desktop file! :/
<didrocks> pitti: and it's not Tuesday! :)
<seb128> Trevinho, I see, good, at least it makes sense now
<Trevinho> seb128: so... how can we make sure that the --new-window is not used when opening with a parameter, just using the .desktop file?
<pitti> didrocks: indeed, so that's not it :)
<Trevinho> seb128: otherwise the other way we have is adding some special code to untiy to pass that "--new-window" parameter only on middle click... but I would have avoided it
<pitti> meh, I want my keybindings back
<pitti> smells like bug 1042041 again
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1042041 in compiz (Ubuntu) "1:0.9.8+bzr3319-0ubuntu1 regression: keeps setting gsettings keys to wrong values" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042041
<seb128> Trevinho, let me think
<pitti> but that'll be history with the unity rewrite anyway
<seb128> Trevinho, we could try to make /usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop be used
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah
<Trevinho> seb128: however if we really can't do it, I'd just remove the --new-window as default from the .desktop file, keeping it only on the quicklist
<seb128> Trevinho, it would mean that running nautilus from the dash wouldn't start a new view if you already have one open though
<seb128> which is a bit weird
<Trevinho> mh
<seb128> Trevinho, I wonder if just changing /usr/share/applications/defaults.list inode/directory=nautilus.desktop to nautilus-folder-handler.desktop would fix it?
<Trevinho> seb128: it should
<Trevinho> seb128: can you give a try?
<seb128> Trevinho, that seems to work
<seb128> Trevinho, let me do that change then
<Trevinho> seb128: wow
<seb128> Trevinho, we still have focus issues though :-(
<Trevinho> seb128: how it's made it?
<Trevinho> seb128: are you on unity dev?
<seb128> no, raring
<Trevinho> seb128: ok so wait for the update
<seb128> ok
<Trevinho> seb128: it's arleady in trunk
<seb128> Trevinho, "how it's made it?", you mean? the defaults.list?
<Trevinho> seb128: yes
<seb128> Trevinho, it's a static list we ship in desktop-file-utils package
<Trevinho> seb128: ah. ok
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks for work, and glad we found an easy solution to the .desktop issue ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: np, thank you for looking into it :)
<Trevinho> seb128: wouldn't be better to have a NN_git_* naming for the git patches as well?
<Trevinho> seb128: since in this way applying them in order doesn't make a workable nautilus at all the stages
<Trevinho> seb128: I mean, working on bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu/nautilus/ you can't push/pop the patches and always having a compilable nautilus
<Trevinho> didrocks: one thing I always forget, if I open a bug for upstream unity, will the merger automatically include the distro bug when merging/releasing or not?
<Trevinho> didrocks: I mean, will it show in the changelog?
<seb128> Trevinho, the series define the order
<didrocks> Trevinho: if you mention in the commit "bug #12345" of anything similar to it, or if you bzr commit --fixes lp:12345 or if you link to the MP
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 12345 in isdnutils (Ubuntu) "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<seb128> Trevinho, so no need of the nn_
<didrocks> or*
<didrocks> Trevinho: those are the 3 ways to have the change mentionned in the changelog
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, but the name helps
<didrocks> Trevinho: the linkage to the MP should be done BEFORE it's merged though
<Trevinho> didrocks: yaeh, but I mean... I open a bug #1234567 on lp:unity (only), will bhe the lp:ubuntu/+source/unity bug added automatically?
<seb128> Trevinho, good point, will keep the numbering next time (I just like to have the git_ info since it makes easier to filter out things that are upstream or not)
<didrocks> Trevinho: if the bug is linked one way or another to a commit in the branch, yeah, downstream is opened automatically
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, it makes sense
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok, fine thanks
<didrocks> yw!
<Trevinho> didrocks: as I don't always remember to do both (but I try)
<didrocks> Trevinho: no worry, I'm doing it for you automatically in that case :)
 * Trevinho loves didrocks' bots
<didrocks> :-)
<pitti> non! il neige à nouveau
<pitti> quand va-t-il terminer ?
<Trevinho> pitti: au moins, nous avons la chance de travailler à domicile! ;)
<didrocks> pitti: toujours un grand soleil ici et ciel bleu
<didrocks> pitti: mais beaucoup de vent
<didrocks> Trevinho: vraiment? tu parles français aussi?
<didrocks> ***headlines***
<didrocks> :-)
<Trevinho> didrocks: oui.. Je l'ai étudié à l'école, mais je ne le rappelle plus très bien...
<didrocks> Trevinho: assez bien tout de même
<didrocks> Trevinho: if you choose me as a performance peer reviewer, you just won an extra bonus point :)
 * Trevinho adds him :D
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> Trevinho: you were not kidding! :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: ahah, non... Je ne perdre pas les occasions :)
<didrocks> ;)
<seb128> pitti, ici aussi il neige :-(
<seb128> didrocks, t'en fais pas, je t'envoie la neige, devrait être là demain :p
<didrocks> seb128: t'as déjà essayé hier pendant que je courrais!
<didrocks> c'était vil et mesquin!
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> thanks god, Lyon is a good city to live in :) http://france.meteofrance.com/france/meteo?PREVISIONS_PORTLET.path=previsionsville/691230
 * Trevinho sais que ubuntu-desktop sera en francais...
<didrocks> Trevinho: how many phoronix posts once we've done that? :-)
<ogra_> OMG ... all that phablet porting makes people speak in tongues !
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> ogra_: then, your tablet will start to be on strike :)
<ogra_> haha
<didrocks> "but but, I want you to start"
<didrocks> "no"
<ogra_> "non" you mean :)
<didrocks> and the phone will tell that they finished working
<didrocks> ogra_: right non :)
<didrocks> "c'est la fin de journée"
<qengho> kenvandine: I would like your advice.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1153137
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1153137 in chromium-browser "Please remove recommends on webaccounts-chromium-extension and unity-chromium-extension" [High,Triaged]
<qengho> also lp bug#1154218
 * qengho slaps ubot2
<xclaesse> libEGL warning: GLX/DRI2 is not supported --> hm, Xephyr in raring is still broken :(
<seb128> xclaesse, is Xephyr supposed to support glx?
<xclaesse> seb128, on quantal I had to backport precise's package
<xclaesse> seems on raring it's still not fixed
<seb128> precise is older
<xclaesse> there is a bug somewhere for that
<seb128> backport is the other way around usually :p
<xclaesse> seb128, older but it works :)
<seb128> what package did you have to backport? only the xephyr one?
<xclaesse> yep
<xclaesse> IIRC the bug was fixed upstream for months
<seb128> tjaalton, mlankhorst: ^ know about that?
<xclaesse> actually raring has the same version than quantal
<xclaesse> so it's not surprising
<mlankhorst> nobody has bisected it though
<xclaesse> seb128, voilà, just dpkg -i the .deb from precise and it works now
<mlankhorst> i think
<xclaesse> ohh, compiz now takes org.gnome.Shell dbus name
<xclaesse> so starting gnome-shell in xephyr on the same session won't work
<mlankhorst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1079096
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1079096 in xorg-server "Xephyr does not have GLX" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xclaesse> that was working on Quantal :/
<xclaesse> mlankhorst, yep that's the one I reported :)
<seb128> mlankhorst, right, that's the bug xclaesse opened (that got ignored so far)
<mlankhorst> yeah but its a bug upstream, blergh I'll take al ook at it later, g2g
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<xclaesse> mlankhorst, thanks :)
<pitti> hey larsu, question for you in https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/python-dbusmock/signal-method-calls/+merge/153376
<pitti> larsu: so this looks a bit redundant, but if it's useful for you I'm fine with merging it (except one detail, see question)
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: ping?
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: could you drop me a hint how firefox organizes its headers and -I paths? do they collect the header at some 'central' include dir, do they sprikle the headers all over the source tree or do they organize in some more local modules or somesuch ...
<larsu> pitti: argh I forgot to remove the log, I used that for debugging
<pitti> larsu: ok, I thought something like that
<pitti> larsu: I'm interested in how a signal is easier than GetCalls() or GetMethodCalls()?
<larsu> pitti: I have an API that batches dbus calls and sends them later in an idle. In the test, I have to poll on GetMethodCalls() and that seemed a bit inefficient
<larsu> having a signal and spinning a mainloop for a couple of seconds makes that much easier
<larsu> I'm not 100% sure yet, wanted to hear your opinion about it
<pitti> larsu: oh, I'm ok with that, I was just curious
<larsu> cool :)
<larsu> pitti: want me to remove the log or are you removing it on the merge?
<pitti> larsu: I can remove it during merge, no worries
<larsu> pitti: thanks!
<sarnold> what's the Quantal way to turn off auto-raise? this doesn't appear to work any more: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences auto-raise false
<seb128> sarnold, hey, did your systemd review include systemd-services (hostnamed, timedated)?
<sarnold> seb128: no
<seb128> sarnold, hum, k, any reason it didn't? ;-)
<seb128> sarnold, the MIR was first opened for those
<sarnold> seb128: jdstrand asked me to hit logind and skim udevd
<seb128> ok
<seb128> jdstrand, do you want the services security team reviewed as well?
<jdstrand> seb128: only because I didn't notice those
<jdstrand> seb128: basically, since the codebase is big, we were trying to focus on what you needed
<jdstrand> seb128: I'm guessing those run as root and process input from users in some way?
<seb128> jdstrand, yes
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-service/+bug/1153567
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1153567 in ubuntu-system-service "[FFE] Use systemd-services rather than ubuntu-system-service systemdcompatibility code" [Low,Triaged]
<jdstrand> sarnold: sorry, would you mind taking a look at those too? ^
<sarnold> jdstrand: sure
<jdstrand> sarnold: I appreciate it
<seb128> jdstrand, sarnold: thanks, sorry for the confusion
<seb128> that MIR scope expended a bit
<seb128> well, "- in a first step we want systemd-services promoted to replace ubuntu-system-services" was the first item in the rational
<sarnold> seb128: np :)
<seb128> but the discussion got hijacked by the logind one ;-)
<seb128> mterry, if I understand correctly your comment on the MIR you will ack it once the unit tests are running?
<dpm> hey desktoppers, I've lost my ability to change workspaces in Raring with Ctrl+Alt+arrows, not sure if an update caused it. Any ideas on what I could look for to try and find out what's going on?
<mterry> seb128, yeah, or they are shown to be not-usable at all for Ubuntu for some reason.  Just wanted the situation investigated.  pitti says he found out why they aren't working
<pitti> they depend on /etc/machine-id, I'm filing a bug ATM
<pitti> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62344
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 62344 in general "tests depend on /etc/machine-id" [Minor,New]
<jdstrand> sarnold: erf, there is also this one that makes sense since you are looking at the other bits: 1153633
<jdstrand> bug 1153633
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1153633 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu) "[MIR] systemd-shim" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1153633
<sarnold> jdstrand: "erf" indeed :) hehe
<jdstrand> sarnold: sorry man, this MIR is spinning out a bit
<jdstrand> hopefully that's 'it'
<sarnold> hehe
<desrt> sarnold: hi
<jdstrand> sarnold: but think of it this way, at least you aren't do bi-weekly openjdk updates /o\
<sarnold> jdstrand: hehe, yes, that thought crossed my mind :D
<jdstrand> :)
<sarnold> hey desrt :)
<desrt> i'm around for any questions :)
<desrt> and i also appreciate feedback on things that you think i could do to improve security
<mterry> I'm having this problem with my overlay scrollbars sometimes not showing the clickable thumbbar.  Is that just due to me being on gtk 3.7?
<mterry> (i.e. are other people seeing that?)
 * didrocks waves good evening
<didrocks> mterry: on the very edge of the screen?
<didrocks> if your app is maximized?
<mterry> didrocks, no, this could be anywhere, not the "pixels on right click behind" issue
<didrocks> mterry: ok, I tried to link to that one, indeed :)
<mterry> didrocks, (is the edge-of-the-screen issue only in gtk 3.7?)
<mterry> That's been annoying too
<didrocks> mterry: the fix is merged
<mterry> Cool
<didrocks> mterry: just waiting for a release with tests passing ;)
<mterry> didrocks, you waved good evening, get out of here
<didrocks> mterry: or you rerunning at the failure was this morning
<mterry> :)
<didrocks> as*
<didrocks> due to UTAH
<didrocks> so either publish tomorrow, either rerun I guess
<didrocks> and yes, I'm already out
<didrocks> :-)
 * didrocks byes for real now
<cyphermox> kenvandine: what did you need autopilot-qt for? do you need to (build-) depend on it for some package?
<cyphermox> (i'm writing the FFe, and making sure I don't say things that aren't true)
<seb128> mterry, I didn't notice issues with the scrollbars (using 3.7 as well), but I'm not a bit scrollbar user (I tend to scroll with the scrolling wheel)
<seb128> or with keyboard page up/down
<mterry> seb128, hrm.  try using it a bit more and see if you hit anything
<seb128> mterry, yeah, I can't make it appear at all on my gedit win atm
<mterry> seb128, hrm, good that it's not just me then
<Laney> seems to wfm on 3.6
<seb128> mterry, yeah, gtk 3.7 issue it seems
<seb128> mterry, ld_library_path loading 3.6 and it works
<seb128> it does it every time on that .c I had open in gedit
<seb128> it shows the thumb on first try
<seb128> then it stops working
<mterry> seb128, yes.  I've noticed that it always seems to work at least once.  It seems per-app not per-window
<seb128> mterry, I'm glad I didn't try to force the new GTK in :p
<mterry> Laney, good, at least raring is safe
<mterry> seb128, probably should have asked about this earlier.  :)  I've been seeing this for a while
<seb128> mterry, going to be fun to track down
<seb128> I doubt anyone in the GTK world is interested to look at overlay scrollbars
<seb128> and I doubt anyone in here is interested by looking at overlay scrollbars bugs
<seb128> mlankhorst, btw, for info, xephyr/glx issue debugged, patch attached to https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/1079096/comments/6
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1079096 in xorg-server "Xephyr does not have GLX" [Low,In progress]
<seb128> mlankhorst, not that I've no clue what I'm doing there, I'm not an xorg hacker, I just copied a commit that fixed a similar issue for vfb :p
<mterry> seb128, who are our overlay experts?
<seb128> mterry, I saw you just raised your hand? :p
<mterry> seb128, oh man
<mterry> seb128, I'll look into it, no problem, but sounds like this is post raring worry?
<seb128> mterry, joke aside Cimi did most of the work but I don't think he's interested by maintaining the old stuff he worked on...
<seb128> you can still ask him
<seb128> but I guess he will say it's a gtk issue
<mterry> seb128, we aren't trying to squeeze 3.8 into raring anymore, right?
<seb128> the other ones who looked at some issues there/helped him are kenvandine and desrt
<seb128> mterry, I don't plan to, there are still some known bug (like the screenshot one), and there is strong reason to do it
<seb128> +no
<mterry> yup  :)
<mterry> seb128, OK.  I've added it on the bottom of my TODO list, let's see
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<seb128> maybe desrt or kenvandine can help having a look
<seb128> but I guess they are both not so interested and will try to escape it ;-)
<kenvandine> cyphermox, i want it for testing qml-friends and gwibber
<seb128> dpm, pitti: we didn't get any langpack upload in raring or am I overlooking something?
<seb128> is there any planned soon?
<marga> Laney, I'd like to get early access to the glib package that you uploaded yesterday.  I tried looking for it in the pool, but apparently it's not yet there, is it accessible somewhere?
<seb128> marga, what "pool" did you use?
<seb128> marga, it's in the queue: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=1
<seb128> things don't build before they are accepted though
<marga> seb128, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glib2.0/
<seb128> so you need to wait for the SRU team to ack it or build it locally
<marga> right, I was thinking of building it locally
<seb128> marga, you have the files links in the queue ui, you can just download those
<marga> great, thanks.
<seb128> queue is the gateway before the archive
<seb128> so it's normal that things don't land there before being reviewed
<tkamppeter> RAOF, hi
<RAOF> tkamppeter: Hi. Ah, yes, I need to upload that.
<tkamppeter> RAOF, beta1 is over and GS is waiting for lcms2 ...
<RAOF> tkamppeter: Actually, how did you generate the patch on the bug?
<RAOF> tkamppeter: Because it really seems to have a lot of unrelated changes.
<tkamppeter> RAOF, I have taken the lcms2-2.4 version which ships with GS 9.07 and diffed it with the lcms2-2.4 version of the .orig.tar.gz of the Ubuntu package.
<tkamppeter> RAOF, with this patch all the sample PDFs rendered without crash, and also nothing else crashed on the test system.
<RAOF> tkamppeter: Ah, so it's not in any way intended to be a minimal fix. Ok.
<tkamppeter> RAOF, it is intended to get the changes made by the GS developers into lcms2, as the upstream patch has failed, probably missing something.
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-03-15
<duflu> RAOF: Why is it still on raring, it's random whether my VT font is the BIOS one or the Ubuntu one?
<RAOF> duflu: When is it the Ubuntu one?
<duflu> RAOF: *Randomly* :P
<RAOF> Have you done something to set it to the Ubuntu one?
<duflu> RAOF: It's actually meant to be the Ubuntu console font
<duflu> But we have a race somewhere so it doesn't apply half the time
<duflu> This bug has been around for at least a year
<RAOF> Huh. That *should* be set by console-setup in the initramfs.
<duflu> RAOF: Couldn't find it for a while but yeah it is assigned to console-setup... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/433897
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 433897 in console-setup "Console/VT font is (randomly) not set (sometimes) on some machines. Stuck with the default VGA BIOS font." [High,Confirmed]
<RAOF> duflu: Incidentally, how did you get the Ubuntu console font set up?
<RAOF> error: invalid cast from type ‘mir::geometry::PixelFormat’ to type ‘mir::geometry::PixelFormat’ ☹
<duflu> RAOF: It is by default out of the box. It's meant to be.
<duflu> RAOF: Yeah I was going to fix the PixelFormat(s) soonish
<duflu> RAOF: Try a different machine or two. Some machine consistently have the font set. Some consistently don't. And some vary.
<duflu> Most people don't notice it as a bug because they only ever see one Ubuntu machine with one font.
<pitti> Good morning
<tkamppeter> RAOF, hi
<didrocks> pitti: I'm afraid I will need your bumping magic again :(
<pitti> didrocks: sure
<didrocks> oh, no libunity here? let me look for it
<didrocks> ah not yet source published in the ppa
<RAOF> tkamppeter: Hi.
<didrocks> here we go
<didrocks> pitti: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/experimental-prevalidation/+build/4371799
<didrocks> this is the only urgent one for now
<RAOF> tkamppeter: Any luck getting an upstream review of the ghostscript patch?
<pitti> didrocks: fait !
<didrocks> pitti: merci ;)
<RAOF> tkamppeter: I'm not wild about effectively taking a fork of lcms2 because the fork mysteriously fails to segfault with ghostscript.
<didrocks> pitti: oh, celui-ci aussi, stp: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/experimental-prevalidation/+build/4371756
<pitti> fait aussi
<didrocks> merci !
<tkamppeter> RAOF, perhaps I let GS then use its own copy of LCMS2 for this cycle, so that LCMS2 gets time to sort it out upstream. Then you better remove everything from LCMS2 (go back to -0ubuntu1 state) and I package GS with its own LCMS2. WDYT?
<RAOF> tkamppeter: I don't think there's any particular need to remove the patch I cherry-picked from upstream. Is there something really urgent in GS 9.0.7?
<tkamppeter> RAOF, GS 9.07 is simply the current release, there is no urgent fix in it. I could perhaps even skip it.
<RAOF> Yeah, that's what I was thinking. If their lcms2 patches get reviewed in time, we can push both through. If not, maybe we're not missing too much?
<tkamppeter> RAOF, the only problem I see is that if GS can make the patched LCMS2 crash and so perhaps other programs using LCMS2 can make it crash, too.
<RAOF> tkamppeter: That's reasonable. I *think* those programs would need to explicitly use the new symbol to touch the crashy codepath, though?
<tkamppeter> RAOF, I am not sure, as I did not look very deeply into the changes.
<RAOF> Hm, no, you're right. Everyone will hit the new codepaths.
<RAOF> So I should probably revert that patch.
<tkamppeter> RAOF, so I will try building GS 9.07 with its own LCMS2 and I recommend you to return to the -0ubuntu1 state.
<tkamppeter> RAOF, and I let the upstreams negotiate with each other and to take some months to sort it out.
<RAOF> Sounds good.
<tkamppeter> RAOF, GS 9.07 with onboard lcms2 is on its way ...
<tkamppeter> RAOF, ... a first quick test shows that it is stable.
<jgdx> Unity in raring really shines. The dash is appearing instantaneously. Thank you all!
<didrocks> jgdx: thanks for the feedback :)
<didrocks> (the upstream guys are more on #ubuntu-unity FYI ;))
<jgdx> didrocks: I'll go an repeat myself, happily!
<didrocks> :)
<tkamppeter> RAOF, new GS uploaded, thanks for your help.
<seb128> hey desktopers, happy friday
<didrocks> hey seb128!
<seb128> hey didrocks
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks, how are you?
<seb128> still fighting toolchains?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks
<chrisccoulson> oh, i don't think it's a toolchain bug ;)
<chrisccoulson> ooh, a different colour this morning: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/raring-ppa-adt-ubuntu_mozilla_daily_ppa-firefox-trunk/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, chromium bug then? is it fixed yet? poke on the shoulder :p
<Laney> morning
<seb128> Laney, hey, happy friday!
<Laney> and to you!
<czajkowski> Gooooood Morning
<seb128> czajkowski, mooooorning, happy friday!
<czajkowski> it's only happy friday as tmorrow is excellent Saturday :0
<czajkowski> ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEB74jGanao
<m4n1sh> Laney: I guess the majority of the comments you might get would be about your keyboard
<Laney> sigh
<Laney> you're probably right - and I can't be bothered so I'm going to delete it
<Laney> gone
<Laney> shame
<seb128> Laney, what was the video about? ;-)
<Laney> I was demonstrating a bug
<Laney> alt+left/right caused a tty switch - most odd
<m4n1sh> Laney: sigh. you could have just ignored it
<Laney> I showed it to someone else and he said the same thing which made me believe that people would be incapable of seeing the point
<m4n1sh> even I had a dirty keyboard a year back before I relocated. I just threw away the keyboard and bought a new one. Cleaning keyboard is hard. Atleast real hard for me
<seb128> Laney, did you opt in for some system compositor beta ppa or something?
<Laney> no mir in sight ;-)
<seb128> k, dunno then :p
<Laney> it's gone away now anyway after a restart
<chrisccoulson> hi jibel. would you mind running https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/raring-ppa-adt-mozillateam_firefox_next-firefox/ again please? (i uploaded a new version yesterday)
<jibel> chrisccoulson, done. but it should have started automatically, another jenkins weirdness
<chrisccoulson> jibel, cool, thanks!
<seb128> pitti, btw did you see my langpack ping yesterday?
<pitti> seb128: I did, and I asked dpm some time ago about it; he said he'd investigate
<pitti> we don't have LP exports yet
<seb128> pitti, ok, thanks, I don't keep IRC running at night so don't have the backlog
<pitti> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+language-packs
<seb128> pitti, I will check with dpm when he's around
<seb128> pitti, can you put https://code.launchpad.net/~altair-ibn-la-ahad/ubuntu/precise/update-notifier/bug-887650/+merge/152556 as work in progress or rejected?
<pitti> lequel, WIP ou rej ?
<seb128> anything which gets it out of the sponsoring queue until it's fixed by the submitter
<seb128> I never know which one is correct...
<pitti> ok, so WIP then
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> WIP -> submitter needs to fix it, but we agree with the change in general
<pitti> rejected -> we don't want it
<seb128> k
<seb128> WIP please then ;-)
<pitti> seb128: fait
<seb128> pitti, merci
<didrocks> Laney: hum, I don't understand your comment on the FFe bug
<didrocks> Laney: did you read the bug description?
<didrocks> I took great care to explain everything
<qengho> coffee |lap >floor
<attente> rm floor
<Laney> sorry, tpying with one hand
<Laney> took  a chunk out of a finger
<Laney> didrocks: was hoping for a list or so
<Laney> let me look
<seb128> Laney, be careful, those finger things can be handy
<Laney> the update makes it clearer
<Laney> seb128: indeed, its been bleeding for 1 hour now
<Laney> holding it up over my head
<seb128> urg
<seb128> did you cut it while cooking or something?
<Laney> was cutting with scissors and it slipped
<desrt> Laney: dude... leave your computer and seek medical help
<desrt> cuts shouldn't bleed for an hour
<Laney> yeah it's a decent chunk
<Laney> slowing now
<desrt> find someone to go with you
<Laney> ah, it's stopped now ;-)
<czajkowski> Laney: cold tea, bleeding finger, odd bugs, you're not having a good day are you
<Laney> seems pretty standard to me :P
<Laney> hmm, I was going to go climbing this evening...
<GunnarHj> seb128: That was a fast first response. :)
<seb128> GunnarHj, hehe, non-code-review comments is the easy part ;-)
<seb128> GunnarHj, I was doing some patch piloting as well this morning
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok. I submitted a few short answers.
<seb128> thanks
<GunnarHj> seb128: I have thought about the integration between xkb and im. How likely is it that we will adapt that part of the region capplet?
<GunnarHj> adopt
<GunnarHj> after 13.04, I mean.
<seb128> we should try to get that in if it makes sense
<seb128> otherwise our diff over upstream is not easy to manage
<GunnarHj> seb128: I do understand about that giant diff. But there are a few issues. One of them is that ibus is not perfect for all im users - there seems not to be a perfect IMF at all. Therefore the model with im-config, that lets users easily choose their preferred IMF, seems to have its advantages.
<GunnarHj> seb128: I can think that this would be a suitable topic at next (v)UDS.
<GunnarHj> seb128: It's the im users who should decide our route in this respect, IMO.
<seb128> GunnarHj, there was a discussion in this vUDS about input methods (I didn't look at the outcome yet though)
<seb128> GunnarHj, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-ubuntukylin-inputmethod-ibus-or-fcitx
<Laney> they went for fcitx
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> AFAIK, anyway
<seb128> we should probably build our indicators with backends
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yeah, I participated in that one, but it didn't cover this topic.
<seb128> and support both
<seb128> we have 2 ways
<seb128> improve/fix ibus to be good enough for everyone
<seb128> or fcitx
<seb128> well let's say "pick a framework and do what is needed to make it suitable"
<seb128> or "let different locales use different frameworks and deal with those from the ui side by having backends"
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, so you preclude that we keep using im-config?
<seb128> sorry, I don't know enough about the topic
<seb128> what is im-config doing exactly?
<seb128> is that to let user select if they want ibus or fcitx or ...?
<GunnarHj> seb128: It lets you switch between different frameworks, and configure the one you choose by setting some env. variables.
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yes, you can say that it lets the user easily select ibus, fcitx etc.
<pitti> c'est l'heure de glace!!!
<seb128> pitti, y a de la glace partout ici tjs ... ;-)
<GunnarHj> seb128: And that approach is difficult to keep with the new GNOME model.
<seb128> pitti, bonne glace !
<seb128> GunnarHj, yeah, as said there are 2 way forward, one is to enforce a framework and make it good enough for everyone, the other one is to keep allowing flexibility
<GunnarHj> seb128: I can propose a blueprint, if you like.
<seb128> GunnarHj, we had some, I've the feeling that what we lack is people knowing enough about the topic and needs to lead the discussions to a conclusion
<seb128> the topic is an hard one as well
<GunnarHj> seb128: Maybe we should ask somebody who knows the topic better, like happyaron.
<seb128> it's a vast topic
<seb128> somebody from China might not have a good understand of what  people in Russia need
<seb128> understanding
<GunnarHj> seb128: That's true, unfortunately.
<seb128> seems even users in different part of China have different opinion about the topic
<seb128> some dialects are supported correctly by ibus
<seb128> some others are not
<GunnarHj> seb128: Which speaks for keeping flexibility for now. ;-)
<seb128> flexibility has a cost, it means have to support several stacks and integration from the UI which all of those
<seb128> having*
<GunnarHj> seb128: True.
<seb128> it also means you might have different UI/behaviour depending on your locale
<GunnarHj> seb128: Didn't understand the last one.
<seb128> and it might be hard to handle installations/activation of the right one for users
<seb128> well, maybe ibus and fcitx don't have the same capabilities/interaction model
<seb128> which would reflect in a different interface for e.g the indicator
<seb128> or the settings panel
<seb128> so you have to deal with documentation trying to explain the differences
<seb128> and you need to make sure every locale lands on using the correct framework
<GunnarHj> seb128: Both ibus and fcitx have decent interfaces, AFAICT, which you can reach via an icon at the top bar.
<GunnarHj> seb128: But to be honest, I'm not capable of comparing pros and cons here. A group of im users from different countries should be consulted, IMO. A topic at next UDS might give you a better base for decision.
<seb128> GunnarHj, agreed
<desrt> pitti: hey.  noticed you uploaded an upgraded systemd to universe
<desrt> oh.  disregard.
<GunnarHj> seb128: I'll talk to happyaron, and see if we can propose a suitable blueprint topic.
 * desrt was going to tell you to cherry-pick a patch from git but it seems that systemd has a pretty aggressive release schedule
<seb128> GunnarHj, thanks
<GunnarHj> seb128: No problem.
<Sweetsha1k> pitti: reading the bashism bikeshed flying by, I noticed you did a prominent one right at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/auto-pkg-test.html ;)
<Sweetshark> pitti: IIRC $() isnt POSIXy, only `` is.
<ogra_> both work though ... there is worse stuff
<ogra_> and i'm personally ony concerned when it comes to startup scripts etc
<ogra_> adding seconds to your boot because there are 10something bash scripts running etc
<Sweetshark> ogra_: I did work at Sun Microsystems and had to keep Solaris happy. Dont tell me that was wasted time! ;)
<Laney> $() is POSIX
<ogra_> yeah but even `` will work in POSIX code
<ogra_> there is other stuff that will make your script crash and burn
<ogra_> and arrays should be patched outr fo our bash package :P
<ogra_> *out of
<Sweetshark> ogra_: but while we are at it, whats a sane way to solve https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1141106 without getting non-POSIXy?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1141106 in libreoffice "usr/bin/libreoffice script bad symlink following" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Sweetshark> ogra_: neither the stat command, nor the readlink one are POSIX IIRC/
<Sweetshark> (note: Im not saying that the sed madness is sane)
<ogra_> why do you care ? that runs in the users session ... where the default shell is bash anyway
<Sweetshark> ogra_: on all operating systems?
<Laney> they're both executables?
<Sweetshark> heh, vim syntax highlighting for posix-sh is complaining about $() though
<Sweetshark> ah, heh. e.g. solaris 8 is not supporting $() thats why.
<Laney> It was added in 2004 IIRC
<Laney> I have let g:is_posix = 1 in my .vimrc which I think I added to get around that
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, is there any reason you never uploaded that fix for signon-ui to exit on idle?
<kenvandine> i thought i did
<seb128> kenvandine, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/signon-ui/+changelog ?
<kenvandine> :/
<kenvandine> i guess that only went to the PPA
<kenvandine> i remember waiting for it to be reviewed before uploading to raring
<seb128> kenvandine, can you get it uploaded? ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, sure
<kenvandine> probably monday though :)
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> no hurry
 * seb128 \o/ at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/account-plugins/+bug/1044055
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1044055 in gnome-control-center-signon "online-accounts does not allow a way to disable a particular application" [Undecided,Triaged]
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah we want that in too
<seb128> kenvandine, it got acked ;-)
<kenvandine> great, i hadn't noticed
<kenvandine> woot
<seb128> kenvandine, mardy was trying to push for the new e-d-s/evo as well, they added uoa support apparently, but that one seems out of scope for the cycle
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> too risky
<seb128> too much work as well
<seb128> they dropped a lib and changed some soname I think
<seb128> not to mention that new evo might need new gtk
<kenvandine> although current version is crashy as hell :/
<seb128> we will get the new one in a month...
<kenvandine> seb128, after my sdk dev session this afternoon, i am going to file some MIRs and an FFe bug for friends/gwibber :)
<seb128> cool
<pitti> seb128: merci, il était bien !
<pitti> Sweetshark: srsly? `` doesn't nest, I thought $() was POSIXy too
<desrt> pitti: hey.  rumour has it you're patching logind
<desrt> can't we add something to the shim instead?
<pitti> desrt: I'm patching our systemd package in many ways, indeed
<pitti> desrt: not sure, does your shim actually track sessions and cgroups? If so, we could get rid of the "old sessions cleanup" patch
<desrt> pitti: if you're patching logind to avoid having it talk to systemd (pid1) because we don't have it, i think we should rather allow it to continue talking to the systemd dbus interface but use our shim implementation
<pitti> desrt: I haven't looked at the shim yet
<desrt> the shim is very dumb right now
<pitti> desrt: no, I'm not
<desrt> but i expect to expand it....
<Sweetshark> pitti: so it seems modern POSIX supports $(), older POSIX doesnt. As AST said: "The nice thing about standards is that you have so many to choose from."
<pitti> Sweetshark: for autopkgtest, "works in dash" is POSIXly enough :)
<Sweetshark> pitti: I will get back to you with a vengance when we port Ubuntu to Solaris 8!
<pitti> *pfft*
<Sweetshark> pitti: btw ...
 * Sweetshark is just adding some 52 Junit test to run as autopkgtest against an LO4 installation
<Sweetshark> (tests run for some ~7 minutes with -j16)
<Sweetshark> so yeah, some coverage there ;)
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> seb128, hey
<seb128> attente, how are you?
<attente> pretty good, you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> you said earlier in the week that you were starting looking at the keyboard indicator stuff?
<attente> yep
<seb128> (sorry I didn't get back to you earlier about that)
<seb128> what are you going for atm ?
<seb128> attente, have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KeyboardSettings (design from mpt)?
<attente> i'm starting based on this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TextEntry
<seb128> ok, good
<attente> heh, links to the same thing
<seb128> the topic is complex, I tried to wrap my head around it a couple of time but I just don't know enough about input methods
<seb128> attente, did you pick a "backend"? like do you plan to enforce using ibus?
<seb128> or do you plan to have it work with either ibus or fcitx?
<attente> seb128, i haven't thought that far ahead yet, i'm just trying to get a basic indicator working :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> attente, you might want to abstract the input method framework
<seb128> attente, it's not impossible that we move to something else than ibus in the future, I'm not sure those decision at set in stone
<attente> seb128, ok, i'll keep that in mind
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> attente, also you might want to get familiar with what GNOME has been doing, we should probably use a similar logic
<seb128> attente, in particular we want to get ride of libxklavier and libgnomekbd
<seb128> so we should use those to change keyboard layouts
<seb128> shouldn't*
<attente> ok
<seb128> attente, good luck with that, let me know if you have any issue/concerns
<attente> seb128, will do, thanks!
<seb128> attente, oh, and lool suggested that we (as "collectively for Ubuntu") should start discussing ibus/fcitx/input methods, I will probably set up a meeting next week and invite people around who package input methods or the people working on ubuntukylin (a chinese edition of Ubuntu), I will invite you as well
<attente> seb128, ok
<seb128> pitti, what do you mean by "systemd-services in universe for now, as the FFE hasn't been approved yet."?
<seb128> pitti, bug #1153567 got acked? or do you speak about the logind one (at they both in the same binary?)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1153567 in ubuntu-system-service (Ubuntu) "[FFE] Use systemd-services rather than ubuntu-system-service systemdcompatibility code" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1153567
<pitti> seb128: yeah, the logind FFE hasn't been approved yet
<pitti> seb128: ah, I merged logind into systemd-services because the Debian guys didn't like that over-splitting
<seb128> pitti, ok, I guess it's fine if we get the logind FFE approved
<seb128> otherwise we will need to figure what to do
<pitti> seb128: if you want the dbus services now, we need to split it back out again, or merely disable the upstart job as a quickfix
<seb128> pitti, systemd-shim is still waiting MIR review from sarnold so no hurry
<seb128> we can see what happens to logind next week
<seb128> and decide either way
<pitti> what does that shim do, BTW?
<seb128> it provides the interfaces the services need
<seb128> e.g is ntp active
<seb128> or activate ntp
<seb128> that's need for timedated/the control panel service
<pitti> I hope there won't be too much software which checks for the dbus iface and tries to talk to the real systemd
<seb128> pitti, right, same for me, I mentioned that to desrt when he decided to go this way
<ogra_> we shuld just have merged CK into upstart :P
<ogra_> all that pain with half used systemd
<pitti> that's not the point
<pitti> CK itself still works, but less and less software uses it
<ogra_> yeah, and i wasnt really serious :) i could as well said we should just use gentoo as upstream in the future ....
<ogra_> +have
<ogra_> i know what we do is the best solution for now
<ogra_> but i have the feeling that lennart will work towards making what we do impossible in the future
<ogra_> the deeper the systemd integration will go, the harder it will become
<pitti> believe me, it's already quite hard -- I've worked on this for over a week now
<ogra_> but i'm just stating the obvious
<ogra_> no doubt on that
 * didrocks waves good evening :)
<Laney> happy weekend!
<seb128> Laney, to you too!
<Laney> hoping the rain stays off so I can get out on my new bike ;-)
<seb128> Laney, we can maybe send you some ice and snow with -5°C if you prefer :p
 * Laney runs
<ogra_> seb128, dare you ! that has to go past germany if you send it from down there
<seb128> ogra_, real german winter, you can't complain!
<ogra_> well, yeah, i wouldnt, if it axtually *was* winter ...
<ogra_> on TV they said its spring ... must be true if its on TV
<seb128> it's still winter for another 5 days
<seb128> then it's spring
<ogra_> meteorologists would disagree :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> ogra_, http://basse-normandie.france3.fr/sites/regions_france3/files/styles/top_big/public/assets/images/prog4485023.jpg
<seb128> ogra_, that's france for you this week :p
<ogra_> EEEK !
<ogra_> while its -5 here we had twoo beautiful sunny days
<seb128> ogra_, or http://nord-pas-de-calais.france3.fr/sites/regions_france3/files/styles/top_big/public/assets/images/congeres.jpg
<seb128> today was better
<seb128> it stopped snowing yesterday
<seb128> it was actually sunny today ;-)
<ogra_> woah, still bad
<Jmaster>  I  need the activator window xp crack
<sarnold> Jmaster: you're in the wrong spot. we _like_ software licenses around here since they're what give us The Powah.
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-03-16
<robru> cyphermox, is there any way to enter a wifi password on the phone image over an adb shell? damn on screen keyboard is infuriatingly terrible to use. 10 attempts and it is *NOT* possible to type my wifi password.
<m4n1sh> any idea why libgdprivate was deleted from repos in oneiric?
<bcurtiswx> xorg crash and unity doesn't show, woo :)
<bcurtiswx> bug #1155948
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-03-17
<doomlord> does ubuntu-desktop for arm run on the nexus-10
<doomlord> [2]ubuntu-touch.. once there is a terminal, can one run compiler tools etc on arm
<mitya57> doomlord: question for #ubuntu-mobile
<doomlord> oops wrong tab
<mitya57> (aka #ubuntu-touch)
<doomlord> yes got it on my list
<doomlord> can ubuntu be setup to display globalmenu permanently (not alternating with window title)
<xnox> doomlord: we have #ubuntu-mobile #ubuntu-touch #ubuntu-arm.
<doomlord> sure i've got ubuntu-touch on my list already, i'll add ubuntu-arm too
<xnox> doomlord: generally one can run both normal desktop and ubuntu touch on the nexus-10, but I don't think we publish "normal desktop" images for n10, only for n7
<doomlord> wow ok
<doomlord> ubuntu-desktop on n10 is an exciting prospect
<doomlord> i'd heard of it on n7; i've been dithering over getting an n10  .... if it can run the ubuntu desktop thats more of a reason to get one
<ogra_> doomlord, you can use ubuntu-touch on cmdline like any other ubuntu ... so if you want it for compiling via ssh login, that will just work fine
<ogra_> the desktop would require Xorg ... which ubuntu-touch does not use at all
<ogra_> (due to the lack of drivers)
<thumper> morning folks
<thumper> on boot up, I get "file not found..." three times, then after a while, booting progresses as normal
<thumper> any idea what they might be, or where I can find out
<thumper> and how to get it to stop happening?
<thumper> it makes me feel like my desktop is broken
<RAOF> thumper: Before the Ubuntu splash?
<thumper> RAOF: sometimes before, sometimes text on purple top left before the ubuntu logo
<RAOF> Hm. I got something like that, and I think it was grub being confused about btrfs; I no longer do, though.
<cyphermox> robru: wasn't there docs on the wiki on how to write the wifi stuff?
<cyphermox> robru: you could adb push the files from /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections from your laptop to the tablet, and place them under the same path in the ubuntu chroot
<robru> cyphermox, my email was about a usb wifi dongle on a desktop. I don't think adb has much to do with the potential solution...
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-03-10
<pitti> Good morning
<Mirv> morning
<ritz> cyphermox, hi, any updates on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1116317
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1116317 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu Raring) "[ffe] allow option to create user connections by default" [Medium,In progress]
<Laney> morning!
<hikiko>  /query JohnLea
<hikiko> oups :)
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> hey hikiko
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<hikiko> hello :)
<Laney> hey seb128, how are you? good we?
<seb128> I'm good thanks, very nice w.e
<seb128> 18°C with sun, it feels like summer
<seb128> or almost ;-)
<seb128> you?
<Laney> oh yeah, we had nice weather too
<Laney> was up north helping some people move house
<Laney> so a lot of carrying of heavy things
<seb128> some exercice, good ;-)
<Laney> yep
<Laney> also I'm off the rest of the week so if there's something I should look at, better tell me soon
<Laney> ;-)
<mlankhorst> oh morning laney
<mlankhorst> yeah crazy weather
 * Laney hopes it continues
<mlankhorst> not m,e
<mlankhorst> I prefer slightly cold
 * TheMuso` can't wait for things to start cooling down here.
<om26er> seb128, Hey can you point me who wrote the 'About' panel in the settings app ? (and the underlying backends)
<seb128> om26er, I did
<seb128> om26er, hey
<om26er> seb128, where you you getting the Serial number of the device from ? (not IMEI)
<om26er> because I couldn't find where UbuntuStorageAboutPanel{} is being defined
<seb128> om26er, the ro.serialno property libhybris
<Sweetshark> 666 open bugs for LibreOffice on Ubuntu!
<Sweetshark> \m/
<seb128> om26er, hum? the backend is storageabout.cpp in plugins/about
<om26er> seb128, assumingly there is nothing for python to talk to hybirs ?
<om26er> *hybris
<seb128> om26er, I don't know, there is a command line utility, you can probably exec it from python
<seb128> om26er, btw I'm still unsure I agree with your dropping of localized tests
<seb128> in fact I'm pretty sure I disagree
<om26er> seb128, in my other branch I am actually deleting the tests are rely on 'Labels' thats not something to be tested
<om26er> *that are
<seb128> om26er, I can agree with that, but it doesn't mean you should nuke support for translations on the way
<seb128> especially if you don't test for labels, why does it bother you if my UI is in french?
<om26er> seb128, I believe that's one extra point where the tests could fail, making them less stable
<seb128> well, it might also catch real bugs
<seb128> it's fine if your runner force a locale
<seb128> but don't drop support for other locales if somebody wants to run them in that configuration
<om26er> seb128, well if we force a locale then there is less point in translating, but I'll try to bring that change back, its your source ;)
<Laney> it uses the upstream translations so you get that for free-ish
<seb128> om26er, well, your CI setup might want to force a locale if you think it's safer
<seb128> om26er, but I still want to be able to run those tests with a french UI ;-)
<Laney> I can imagine someone might want to run the tests in Chinese
<seb128> especially being able to test a RTL locale might be useful
<om26er> the who point is, I am changing (and deleting in some cases) tests that are actually testing "nothing" :D
<seb128> om26er, your team added those tests that test "nothing" btw...
<seb128> Victor wrote them when he added the autopilot support
<seb128> and well, they do test that pages load
<seb128> though you can test that differently I guess
<om26er> seb128, yeah we are supposed to test deeper than that, things like changing the rington setting actually changes that in gsettings or now the accountservice
<om26er> seb128, is there a way to check if a plugin successfully loaded ?
<seb128> om26er, right, see https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-t-system-settings-testing
<seb128> look at the title of the page? :p
<om26er> seb128, yeah, we need to find a better way :)
<seb128> sure, patches are welcome ;-)
<Laney> how?
<Laney> it's generally just 'load this qml file'
<Laney> You can ask Qt if it loaded, but I'm not sure how you would expose that to autopilot
<om26er> Laney, I think qml have properties live 'active' or in some cases 'loaded'. I might need to add a custom property as well. will investigate
<Laney> I think that it might be better to see if that can be added to the testability infrastructure
<Laney> given an object name, tell me if it loaded
<om26er> Laney, if qt knows and does not expose to autopilot we can probably add custom properties for that
<seb128> speaking of tests
<Laney> maybe it's already there
<seb128> Laney, do you understand what's the purpose of https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/ubuntu-system-settings/barebones-autopilot-emulator-for-updates-page/+merge/210036
<om26er> they do have .active but not sure if reliable or not
<Laney> anyway, I think that's a better level than the application layer
<Laney> seb128: It lets you have custom methods on the object
<om26er> Laney, seb128 I believe Chris is working on upgrade testing
<Laney> so you can have a more friendly interface to the component
<seb128> k
<Laney> I'm not sure why there are random indenation and other changes in that mp though
<om26er> seb128, so if I am to write a few new tests, I should take this BP as a preliminary test plan ? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-t-system-settings-testing
<seb128> om26er, that's an example of tests that would be nice to have that we identified, but feel free to add others
<Laney> feel free to steal WIs from people there too I think
<Laney> seb128: hmm, do you know if robert_ancell is planning on looking at user switching?
<Laney> just had to switch vt manually to get back in
<om26er> i did work on an initial helper to check if changes successfully took place in gsettings
<seb128> Laney, that's not a known issue afaik
<Laney> oh I thought you said it was
<om26er> Did I hear right, ringtones settings will be saved in accountsservice ?
<seb128> Laney, no, mine is a vt taking over the active session
<Laney> gnome-screensaver → switch user → type password
<Laney> just kept putting me back to the greeter
<seb128> weird
<Laney> om26er: yes, they are now
<Laney> bah
<seb128> Laney, so entering the password on the greeter sends you back to the greeter?
<Laney> yus
<Laney> I'll file a bug with logs
<Laney> do you see it?
<seb128> yes, please
<seb128> no I don't
<Laney> ok
<seb128> is that reproducible?
<Laney> dunno, let me file it then restart
<seb128> I'm running trunk atm, robert_ancell asked me to test it since he landed a fix for the issue I was having (where my session would be closed, replaced by a vt after user switching)
<Laney> ok I never saw that particular one
<Laney> but if I can reproduce it I'll try trunk
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> bug #1290315
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1290315 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "After 'Switch user', entering password doesn't return to the session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290315
 * Laney will upload d-conf first, then reboot
<seb128> Laney, "Inappropriate ioctl for device" ... weird
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> laney@raleigh> ls -l /dev/console                                                                                                          ~
<Laney> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 Mar 10 09:29 /dev/console -> lxc/console
<Laney> that's fishy
<seb128> Laney, indeed, that seems weird
<om26er> Laney, should the test suite depend on pyflakes and pep8 now that I have added a tests for that
<seb128> om26er, build-depending on those seems fine to me
<Laney> yep
<Laney> thanks for adding those
<om26er> seb128, but they are not build-deps I put the tests under autopilot, so they are run with autopilot. should they run during build ?
<Laney> they should be build-time imo
<seb128> that would be nicer, that's when you want to catch those issues
<Laney> hmm I'm very suspicious of lxc now
<Laney> it also symlinks tty1-4, which are broken
<Laney> 'Unable to determine tty n ame'
<seb128> stgraber is taking over your box!
<Laney> hax
<seb128> hum, I'm unsure I like the pep8 recommendation to wrap to 79 chars
<seb128> everyone has wide screens nowadays, that doesn't really makes much sense
<Laney> I do, it lets me have two windows side-by-side
<seb128> ok, fair enough
<seb128> om26er, can you make those tests build-time rather than autopilot?
<om26er> seb128, working on it atm
<seb128> thanks
<om26er> pushed. Now the tests should be running during build.
<seb128> om26er, thanks, I'm going to review that in a bit
<seb128> didrocks, do you remember the command sam was using to debug stacking issue? xwmtree or something
<didrocks> seb128: xwininfo -tree -root
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw ;)
<seb128> trying to get info on those "can't type in lightdm" bug (I can't reproduce but seems quite some users get it)
<sil2100> Hey, does anyone know if there is some progress on the alt+key keystrokes being fetched by appmenu when not needed (like, for irssi and vim)?
<seb128> sil2100, it's fixing in unity-gtk-module trunk, that needs a landing though ... can you make that happen? ;-)
<seb128> sil2100, that component is not under CI train, and not sure old landings still happen...
<sil2100> seb128: I think we will have to move it to CI Train - I'll disable it from cu2d and assign a silo if you can prepare the landing :)
<sil2100> I would love having it fixed :D
<seb128> sil2100, I can do that
<seb128> sil2100, I guess you would be happy to test the ppa once it's in a silo then ;-)
<Laney> man
<Laney> I installed a VM on my HDD instead of the SSD
<Laney> upgrading pure pain
<Laney> ^is
<Trevinho> attente: hey
<attente> Trevinho: hey
<Trevinho> attente: about https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/compiz/1284532/+merge/208908 instead of hardcoding the change, why not using migration scripts and removing that plugin from options?
<attente> Trevinho: how do migration scripts work? do they still run if the key has been explicitly set in the past?
<Trevinho> attente: basically you've to edit the unity.ini inside compiz-gnome and adding some migration scripts (for both ccsm and proper migration script)
<Trevinho> attente: yes
<Trevinho> attente: see https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/compiz/disable-decor-with-unity and https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/compiz/unity-profile-remove-decor
<attente> Trevinho: ok, thanks
<Trevinho> you've just to do the same
<Trevinho> attente: also it would be nice to add a proper incompatibility between unityshell and gnomecompat inside unityshell.xml
<Trevinho> so that it won't be enabled by ccsm either
<sil2100> seb128: ;)
<ChrisTownsend> Trevinho: attente:  Err, should probably move that MP out of approved then...
<Trevinho> ChrisTownsend: yeah,
<Trevinho> ChrisTownsend: hey btw :)
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, Trevinho, bregma: hey unity team, how are things going? ;-)
<seb128> you guys should get your lockscreen lined up/ready if you want it to land
<Trevinho> ChrisTownsend: and... since you're here, here's the long awaited window shrink fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/compiz/extents-clamp-workarea/+merge/210202 ;)
<Trevinho> seb128: it's ready I think
<seb128> Laney is off for the end of the week starting tonight
<bregma> Trevinho, is the an MP for that?
<seb128> you might want to get the ffe approved before he leaves
<xnox> seb128: here in the office a person is trying out high dpi ubuntu
<ChrisTownsend> Trevinho: Hey, oh, sure, I'll review.
<bregma> seb128, you mean the lockscreen FFe?
<Trevinho> bregma: lockscreen or resize?
<seb128> otherwise you might have less chance chassing up another release-team member to get it approved
<seb128> bregma, yes
<seb128> xnox, hey, good! how is it working?
<xnox> seb128: and unity is scaling awesome, the desktop icons on the desktop did not.
<seb128> xnox, right, the slider doesn't change the gtk setting
<seb128> xnox, there is a vUDS session about that this week
<seb128> xnox, you can "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface scaling-factor 2" manually though
<xnox> seb128: do we have the right bits in gtk/gnome to do things (hiDPI things) or will we just fudge it?
<xnox> seb128: let me try that.
<seb128> xnox, "right", GNOME has this setting I just pointed you at, but it's an "int" factor, so it's 1 or 2
<seb128> no nice scaling
<seb128> I guess we are going to end up setting that to whatever int is closer
<seb128> but nice support is going to work only for unity and qml softwares
<xnox> seb128: right, we _mus_ make that twiddle be paired, and somehow modify the setting system-wide.
<xnox> s/mus/must/
<xnox> seb128: cause it will ship pre-installed on hidpi screens =/
<seb128> xnox, well, oems can tweak the default
<xnox> seb128: well, tweak one option, not multiple ideally.
<seb128> right
<Laney> it's going to be, don't worry about _must_ing people
<xnox> seb128: is it meant to "auto-guess" the correct dpi / factor?
<xnox> Laney: ok, sorry.
<om26er> seb128, so whats the name of that cmd tool for getting serial number from hybris ?
<om26er> i got the IMEI out of ofono' dbus interface
<seb128> xnox, no, see https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/unity-settings-daemon/hidpi-no-auto-detection/+merge/207685
<Laney> om26er: I think getprop ro.serialno
<seb128> xnox, but as said, there is a vUDS session to discuss that this week
<seb128> om26er, what Laney said
<xnox> seb128: right.
<om26er> yeah that works..
<Laney> om26er: try not to assume that it'll always be there
<om26er> where to get last updated date of the image ? and also image build number
<Laney> the test should be like "if it's there then it is this"
<om26er> Laney, yeah its not on the desktop only worked on my phone
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> om26er, the system-image provides those info
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades/Client
<Laney> yeah Info() on the dbus api
<seb128> see the wikipage for details
<seb128> it has documentations about the api and what it returns
<om26er> seb128, cool, will read. thanks
<seb128> yw
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> kenvandine: is there some problem with content hub when running apps from the terminal (over ssh)?
<seb128> unity was unhappy after I undocked my laptop, he wouldn't restart until I restarted my session
<kenvandine> Laney, they need to be started with upstart-app-launch
<kenvandine> or the shell
<Laney> :/
<kenvandine> needs the click magic stuff
<kenvandine> Laney, yeah... it's tough
<kenvandine> but it depends on apparmor profile stuff
<kenvandine> it isn't impossible :)
<seb128> Trevinho, ^, it was erroring out on "(opengl) - Error: Couldn't bind 0-sized pixmap to texture: the width and height arguments must be nonzero."
<kenvandine> you can just set APP_ID
<kenvandine> to match what it would be if run from upstart
<Trevinho> seb128: that's already fixed in a branch I need to propose
<seb128> lol
<seb128> Trevinho, keep the good work ;-)
<kenvandine> Laney, but... note that when the hub tries to focus the app, it'll start a new instance
<kenvandine> since upstart isn't tracking the on you have already running
<kenvandine> s/on/one
<Laney> can I get stdout & stderr when using upstart-app-launch?
<kenvandine> yes
<Laney> or do I have to tail the log
<kenvandine> look in .cache/upstart
<kenvandine> tail the log
<Laney> brr
<kenvandine> yeah... not fun
<Laney> IN YOUR FACE, UNIX
<kenvandine> i know :)
<kenvandine> i live in this world daily now :/
<kenvandine> upstart owns us now :)
<Laney> anyway, thanks
<Laney> I thought my code was breaking this inexplicably
<kenvandine> has some up sides... but it is "change" :-/
<GunnarHj> Hi Laney
<Laney> GunnarHj: going out to lunch $now
<Laney> need to be back before dmb, sorry
<GunnarHj> Laney: Ok.
<Laney> but if you leave a message after the tone i'll call you back
 * Laney beeps
<GunnarHj> Laney: I'll get back after dmb then. ;-)
<seb128> GunnarHj, or just ask your question, maybe somebody else can reply, if not Laney is going to do that once he's back
<GunnarHj> seb128: Well, I was going to ask if Laney has time to follow up on https://mentors.debian.net/package/mythes-sv
<GunnarHj> seb128: Since he already did a first review...
<seb128> GunnarHj, k
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> mitya57, that d-feet update is buggy, please revert it
<mitya57> seb128: works fine here, what's wrong with it?
<seb128> mitya57, it's using GTK CSD, where do I start?
<seb128> there is no wm bar under Unity
<seb128> no way to resize the dialog
<seb128> the background is fully transparent
<seb128> you can't see the content
<mitya57> seb128: please stop, reverting :)
<seb128> mitya57, thanks
 * mitya57 thought it was a bugfix-only release
<seb128> mitya57, I was filling a bug, do you want it for tracking purpose?
<seb128> mitya57, did you try to run it, you say "works fine here"
<mitya57> seb128: no need for a bug. I ran it, but didn't compare with previous version.
<seb128> mitya57, what theme do you use? I wonder why I see the bg being transparent and not you
<seb128> mitya57, you use gnome-shell I guess?
<slowcon> hey guys, wondering if anyone has sucessfully setup RDP(or similiar enviornment) on ubuntu desktop(gnome) 12.04
<mitya57> seb128: Right now I'm using gnome-shell and Adwaita...
<mitya57> *Adwaita Dark
<seb128> mitya57, k, so I guess a theme issue (+ CSD not working out of gnome-shell)
<seb128> slowcon, hey, try #ubuntu for user questions
<slowcon> seb128: will pop in there
<mitya57> seb128: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/d-feet/0.3.8+really0.3.6-0ubuntu1
<mitya57> Oh, nice, it FTBFS. "xvfb-run: error: Xvfb failed to start"
 * mitya57 retries
<seb128> mitya57, thanks
<mitya57> Retry helped.
<seb128> good
<Trevinho> seb128: so what we're missing on lockscreen front? I mean, do we want that screeensaver change in also?
<seb128> Trevinho, yes, we need a silo which is "complete", e.g a ppa which gives you "use trusty, enable the ppa, upgrade, get the new experience fully working"
<bigon> pitti: hey, are you planning to upload udisk(2) to debian?
<pitti> bigon: I did this morning
<bigon> oh
<pitti> bigon: http://packages.qa.debian.org/u/udisks/news/20140310T102046Z.html
<bigon>  /o\
<pitti> bigon: http://packages.qa.debian.org/u/udisks2/news/20140310T102106Z.html
<bigon> thx
<pitti> bigon: why /o\, something isn't right?
<bigon> shouldn't this be be updated through security?
<bigon> no, non, I missed the fact that you already did it
<pitti> bigon: yes, I sent wheezy and squeeze updates to the security team
<pitti> bigon: Moritz is handling them
<bigon> ah he just sent the DSA mail
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, so how can we make a silo that has both gnome-screensaver patches and unity? I mean, no problem for unity, but what should I do in order to get the g-s patch to build?
<Trevinho> seb128: should I make a branch against its sources (not against the debian/ folder only)?
<seb128> Trevinho, silos can have manual uploads, just provide a debdiff to bregma (assuming he's going to be the lander for the silo)
<Trevinho> mh ok
<bregma> seb128, I hate to sound ignorant (I am, I just hate to sound that way), how does a manual upload to a silo work?
<seb128> bregma, that's a good question, same way as any ppa upload I guess, "dput <ppa:name> .changes"
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: ^ ?
<Trevinho> ah, ok... that's fine
<sil2100> seb128: let me backlog
<sil2100> bregma, Trevinho: yes, direct uploading is a standard dput to the given silo's landing PPA
<didrocks> yeah, we'll get something better in the long term I guess, but for now, it's the way
<seb128> Laney, before you leave us for holidays, what's the status of https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1282798 ? did you want extra details about it...?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1282798 in Unity "[FFe] Provide a lock screen and unlock dialogs in Unity" [Medium,In progress]
<Laney> it wasn't ready to go
<Laney> for example the changes to g-s and whatever else didn't/don't exist
<Laney> the branch itself wasn't even approved until 3 hours ago
<seb128> Laney, right, said differently, it seems ready now, any chance you could have another look before calling it a week? ;-)
<Laney> so the status is that it seems like a fairly big change that's only now getting ready which is concerning to me
<Laney> yep, where can I find the g-s changes?
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho: ^
<Trevinho> Laney, I don't have a MR yet, but let me paste the aptch
<Trevinho> patch*
<Laney> attach it to the bug please
<Trevinho> Laney I'm doing that in few minutes, but in the mean time that's the raw version: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7068484/
<Laney> kenvandine: can I pass an environment variable using upstart-app-launch? :(
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> they get stripped
<Laney> righto
<kenvandine> fun... :/
<Laney> is APP_ID the filename of the desktop file then?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> but you can find it in the .desktop file
<Laney> what am I looking for?
<kenvandine> X-Ubuntu-Application-ID=com.ubuntu.developer.ken-vandine.hub-sharer_hub-sharer_0.1
<kenvandine> for example
<Laney> it's not there for system-settings
<kenvandine> ah...
<kenvandine> because that isn't a click package
<kenvandine> so yeah
<kenvandine> then the name of the .desktop file
<Laney> nod
<kenvandine> and upstart starts it as "legacy"
<Laney> yep, saw that
<Laney> I hacked the reset.settings file instead ^_^
<Laney> even making a wrapper script didn't work
<Trevinho> Laney: so I've attached the patch to the bug report
<Laney> ok
<seb128> cyphermox, do you know if ofono provides what we need for https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1287267 or if that's being worked on?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1287267 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) ""Data usage statistics" not shown" [Low,Triaged]
<rsalveti> seb128: please also ping awe
<seb128> rsalveti, k, moved to a channel where we can find him and asked again there
<rsalveti> cool, thanks
<seb128> yw, thanks for suggestion ;-)
<Saviq> does anyone else's empathy not start on trusty complaining about missing libwayland-egl.so.1?
<seb128> Saviq, libhybris!
<seb128> Saviq, don't install that ;-)
<Laney> ah
<Laney> that reminds me, I forgot to push at that
<Laney> I posted a patch and a suggestion for a fix/workaround to https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1206371
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1206371 in libhybris (Ubuntu) "libhybris breaks mesa (cannot find libwayland-egl.so.1)" [High,Confirmed]
<Laney> rsalveti: ^ could you look at either please?
<Laney> I'm going away for the week now so just wanted to let you know
<Laney> on that note, see you next week everyone :-)
<Laney> happy hacking
<seb128> Laney, have nice holidays!
<Laney> enjoy the unity lock screen & UDS
<seb128> hehe, thank
<seb128> s
<seb128> did you approve it?
 * seb128 opens the bug
<Laney> yeah for upload before weds
<seb128> cool
<Laney> the g-s patch needs reviewing properly
<seb128> it's landing in a silo today, should be doable
<seb128> right
<Laney> it seems slightly weird in places but I didn't look at the whole thing in context of the code
<Laney> maybe it's right if you do that
<Laney> Trevinho: thanks for working on that!
<Trevinho> Laney: np
<Laney> alrighty, catch you in a few days
<Trevinho> Laney: thank you for the approval ;)
<Laney> if you see people pinging me for stuff then redirect them to the rest of the release team ;-)
 * Laney waves
<seb128> Laney, have fun, see you!
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho: unity failed to build in the landig ppa, (the new nux was not published yet), seems you like you need to rebuild unity build if you can
<bregma> seb128, yes, depwait, I'm keeping an eye on it
<seb128> oh, right, it's actually in depwait, I got confused by launchpad
<seb128> bregma, don't forgot to upload gnome-screensaver as well ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128, bregma gnome-screensaver deb-src are at http://people.ubuntu.com/~3v1n0/Lockscreen-GS/
<bregma> Trevinho, I'm test-building locally
<Trevinho> bregma: thanks
<bregma> dunno if I have sufficient privs to upload to the silo PPA, we'll see
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, only it gets pulled in by unity8 - seems like we should fix that dependency somewhere
<Saviq> ah, well, -common1 is probably enough alone
<bregma> Saviq, 'sudo update-alternatives --config x86_64-linux-gnu_egl_conf' should fix the problem locally forever, but fixing the hybris dependency would make me happier
<ali1234> tedg: got a weird bug with indicators and gtk-greeter...
<ali1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7069492/
<seb128> Saviq, did you say Laney's comment?
<ali1234> not sure if this is caused by the no-watchers thing or not
<ali1234> but it causes the indicator and init and gtk-greeter to get "zombified"
<ali1234> and then it shows on the panel like this: http://imagebin.org/298340
<seb128> bregma, if you have rights to use the jenkins I think you should be able to upload
<ali1234> ps waxf : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7069422/
<bregma> seb128, nope (tried it) only the PPA services team have the rights)
<seb128> bregma, shame :/
<bregma> more work for someone else, that's all
<seb128> yeah, I'm going to test that tomorrow morning, but for now calling it a day
<tedg> ali1234, Hmm, that's odd. Is whoever is starting init in that case setting the SIGTERM to it?
<ali1234> gtk-greeter calls init to send the startup event
<tedg> ali1234, After the TERM, upstart should clean up everything.
<ali1234> i'm not 100% sure what actually gets killed
<tedg> ali1234, The greeter should get a TERM from lightdm, and should pass that down.
<ali1234> well, that's pretty much what it does... i'm told that it was just copied from unity0greeter... although that's vala of course
<ali1234> ok, it runs init --user --startup-event indicator-services-start using g_spawn_async
<ali1234> it save the pid and then does kill(), waitpid() on it at shutdown
<tedg> Hmm, that *should* work.
<ali1234> it seems like waitpid() never returns for some reason, as indicator-sound-service, init, and lightdm-gtk-greeter are all still running when you get to the desktop
<ali1234> (in the pastebin there's multiple copies of them all)
<ali1234> this is a user-reported error, i'm not sure how to reproduce, but apparently it happens intermittently with a clean install in virtualbox. i had the user add the no-watchers workaround to see if it makes any difference
<ali1234> tedg: apparently allow-no-watchers doesn't help
<tedg> ali1234, I'd guess it's not an indicator bug, but somehow the signal not getting to Upstart. Upstart is pretty brutal about destroying the indicators once it shuts down.
<ali1234> i have to disagree
<ali1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7069492/
<ali1234> init sent TERM to the indicator but for some reason it respawned
<ali1234> the only thing i can really think is somehow the greeter is killing the indicator process instead of upstart, and then upstart is just restarting it
<tedg> Hmm, it should give us 5 secs, and then STOP
<tedg> Wonder if that 5 secs gets reset on respawn.
<tedg> xnox might know if he's around ^
<ali1234> well it probably respawned those 10 times in like 1 second
<ali1234> hmm... indicator-power got disabled and doesn't show up on ps waxf
<ali1234> indicator-sound respawned only once and does appear on ps waxf
<ali1234> i actually have some of these zombies on my machine... never noticed them
 * tedg hands ali1234 a shotgun
<bschaefer> tedg, im out of context, but i laughed
<ali1234> reported as bug 1290575
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1290575 in lightdm-gtk-greeter (Ubuntu) "lightdm-gtk-greeter does not exit cleanly when logging in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290575
<robert_ancell> desrt, are you running gdm at the moment?
<xnox> ali1234: if upstart is stopping things, it sends sigterm... delay... sigkill.
<xnox> ali1234: looking at that log, someone external sent the sigterm (or job is dieing by itself?!) and upstart is trying to keep it alive (respawing) and eventually giving up.
<ali1234> lightdm-gtk-greeter sends the kill to init
<xnox> ali1234: to shutdown it's mini init, ok. where is that code? can you point me to it?
<xnox> ali1234: i too noticed in the past that killing indicators was not done cleanly before.
<ali1234> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lightdm-gtk-greeter-team/lightdm-gtk-greeter/trunk/view/head:/src/lightdm-gtk-greeter.c#L2800
<ali1234> that's the shutdown
<ali1234> launch is at: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lightdm-gtk-greeter-team/lightdm-gtk-greeter/trunk/view/head:/src/lightdm-gtk-greeter.c#L372
<xnox> ali1234: that seems odd.
<xnox> ali1234: so init is shutting down correctly, that is - it received SIGTERM, it sends "session-end" event, and then force shutsdown everything.
<ali1234> yeah. except it doesn't all shut down cleanly and all the processes just hang around
<xnox> ali1234: but the indicators do not "stop on session-end" they stop on "stop on desktop-end or indicator-services-end"
<xnox> ali1234: that's a bug, but you can fix this (probably) by having indicator jobs "stop on session-end or ..."
<xnox> ali1234: or try "initctl emit indicator-session-end" before sigterm'ing the init.
<xnox> ali1234: and i'll reconstruct such unit test-case using session init to check where it is buggy there.
<ali1234> well, indicator jobs are tedg's area :)
<xnox> ali1234: which i've rightfully rejected from ubiquity =)
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-03-11
<xnox> ali1234: it's easier to parse files /usr/share/unity/indicators/*, make a list of processes and exec all of them / sigterm and kill them.
<xnox> ali1234: also, without dbus activation there is nothing to activate indicators with if they auto shutdown.
<xnox> ali1234: honestly using upstart for indicators is a massive overkill.
<ali1234> i don't really care as long as it works :/
<ali1234> we use upstart for session init anyway, and it seems to work okay there with the workaround
<xnox> ali1234: real session init is different, as the startup and shutdown events are different and there is more of them.
<xnox> ali1234: for "indicator-session" tedg crippled that work a fair amount.
<pitti> Good morning
<Mirv> darn, with arm64 the 10GB size limit of the PPA came to full
<Mirv> and morning
<darkxst> pitti, hey
<darkxst> ok to change gnome-session instance to use XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP instead of DESKTOP_SESSION?
<darkxst> the current code makes no sense, given only gnome + gnome-classic should be using g-s-d
<pitti> hey darkxst
<pitti> darkxst: hm, I don't think I can give a qualified answer to that immediately
<pitti> DESKTOP_SESSION=ubuntu
<pitti> XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity
<pitti> darkxst: you mean $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP is an "official" one, and $DESKTOP_SESSION is an Ubuntu-ism?
<darkxst> DESKTOP_SESSION is just the session name
<pitti> which components set these? I guess lightdm/gdm are involved with that?
<darkxst> u-s-d is start on INSTANCE=ubuntu
<pitti> or is that just purely {gnome,ubuntu}-session?
<darkxst> but other sessions will need u-s-d
<darkxst> yes they are set by lightdm/gdm
<pitti> darkxst: i. e. you are running /usr/share/xsessions/$DESKTOP_SESSION.desktop ?
<pitti> and lightdm/gdm set that?
<darkxst> pitti, mitya57 has (or is in the process of) switched gnome-flashback to XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity
<darkxst> but it still starts g-s-d, rather than u-s-d
<darkxst> due the gnome-session instance in upstart being based of DESKTOP_SESSION
<pitti> darkxst: so $DESKTOP_SESSION is set by the login manager, while $XDG_C_D is set by gnome/ubuntu-session itself?
<darkxst> they are both set by login manager, but desktop_session is just the session name
<darkxst> XDG_C_D will either be Unity or GNOME
<pitti> Exec=gnome-session --session=ubuntu
<pitti> TryExec=unity
<pitti> ooh
<pitti> i. e.  ubuntu.desktop actually starts unity, and never gnome
<pitti> I had expected this to say Exec=ubuntu-session now, after the split?
<pitti> darkxst: so /usr/share/xsessions/ubuntu.desktop says --session=ubuntu, what does that mean?
<pitti> darkxst: it sounds a bit recursive :)
<pitti> darkxst: anyway, you understand this a lot more than I do, so if it's the right thing to do and doesn't break anything existing, go ahead
<darkxst> pitti, ubuntu-session only provides the desktop file, that is called by --session=ubuntu
<pitti> (I'm just curious how it works these days)
<pitti> darkxst: right, my question is why --session=ubuntu is *in* ubuntu.desktop -- at this point we already know that we want the ubuntu session
<pitti> i. e. that --session=ubuntu obviously does something else than selecting a session .desktop
<darkxst> there are two different session desktop files
<darkxst> one for xsession and one for gnome-session
<pitti> aah, /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/ubuntu.session
<pitti> DesktopName=Unity
<pitti> darkxst: so lightdm/gdm read /usr/share/xsessions/, the user chooses "ubuntu", /u/s/xsessions/ubuntu.desktop starts gnome-session --session=ubuntu
<darkxst> XDG_C_D (in upstart jobs) is set from X-LightDM-DesktopName
<pitti> darkxst: and this reads /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/ubuntu.session and thus starts u-settings-daemon, compiz, and sets XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=<DesktopName>, i. e. "Unity"?
<pitti> does that sound right?
<darkxst> pitti, nope, upstart jobs don't see gnome-session variables
<pitti> darkxst: right, I mean just in terms of how the session is choosen and started (ignoring upstart jobs)
<darkxst> well yes, although u-s-d and g-s-d are started by upstart
<darkxst> compiz, gnome-shell etc get start via gnome-session
<pitti> ah yes; the above clearly wasn't complicated enough yet :-)
<pitti> darkxst: thanks for the heads-up
<pitti> darkxst: so X-LightDM-DesktopName=Unity is the thing which gets exported to $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP, and that's what upstart jobs see?
<darkxst> yup
<pitti> (is it just me, or does that whole thing contain about two more layers of indirection than one can grasp?)
<pitti> instance $DESKTOP_SESSION
<pitti> exec gnome-session --session=$DESKTOP_SESSION
<pitti> ok, so it seems this circumvents/overrides what's in /usr/share/xsessions/ubuntu.desktop?
<darkxst> seemingly, but regardless the 'instance' is unrelated to the exec
<darkxst> but DESKTOP_SESSION still comes from /usr/share/xsessions/ubuntu.desktop
<Sweetshark> seb128: I just closed bug 739184 as "wontfix" in LibreOffice as the last comment clearly indicates its an issue in indicator-appmenu. This was the hightest heat bug in LibreOffice and still is the second highest heat bug in indicator-appmenu now and has been around since 2011 ...
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 739184 in unity (Ubuntu) "[Libreoffice] Mnemonics do not work in Unity" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739184
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, thanks
<Sweetshark> seb128: anything possible to maybe priotize this? it seems to be one of these "wont touch this" things ...
<Sweetshark> (TBH I dont think it will be solved for LTS, but still ...)
<seb128> Sweetshark, it's supposed to be fixed in trusty I think, seems to work for me
<Sweetshark> seb128: oh? yey! ;)
<seb128> Sweetshark, it was fixed in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/7.1.2+14.04.20140214.1-0ubuntu1
<Sweetshark> seb128: cool, anyone wanting to claim ownership of the bug and collect the karma for the fix? (its still in state confirmed/triaged in unity/indicator-appmenu on launchpad)
<seb128> Sweetshark, I just close it
<Sweetshark> seb128: ok.
<seb128> but karma goes to attente who fixed it ;-)
<seb128> you can assign to him to reflect that
 * Sweetshark hugs attente.
<Sweetshark> seb128: done
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<pitti> hey seb128
<pitti> moin moin seb128
<Sweetshark> moin moin pitti ;)
<seb128> pitti, hey, wie gehts?
<pitti> gut, danke!
<seb128> larsu, mdeslaur, others annoyed by that: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-001/ has a compiz version supposed to fix the "shrinking" windows, if somebody want to test it
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-008/ has "unity as lock screen"
<seb128> which might be another good one
 * seb128 opts in for both
<seb128> dpm, hey
<seb128> dpm, how are you?
<dpm> hey seb128, good, good, and you?
<seb128> dpm, if I go to http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.04/qml/ui-toolkit/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html and click on "resources" in the top titles that gives me a page not found error, is that known?
<seb128> dpm, I'm good thanks
<dpm> seb128, those urls are deprecated. We're keeping them because things like scopes documentation haven't been imported into d.u.c yet. Try using http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/api/ instead
<seb128> oh
<dpm> we should be taking down the deprecated ones, yes
<seb128> it's unfortunate because those are the first results in google for "ubuntu ui toolkit"
<seb128> the first and only one on the first page
<dpm> yeah :/
 * dpm notes down a point for discussion in the docs session at UDS
<dpm> seb128, updated the WIs on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1403-dev-doc-next-steps
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho: silo 1 (the compiz fix) looks good to me (been running it for some hours), you guys should land it ;-) (the lockscreen has some issues though, cf my email, so maybe not that one yet)
<bregma> seb128, I'm getting an unusually high number of AP test failures with that landing, I'm moving testing to a different machine and rerunning to see if it's just a messed-up test environment
<seb128> bregma, the compiz one or the unity one?
<bregma> seb128, I have both, which means rerunning with just the compiz one on a cleaner machine
<seb128> k
<seb128> I wouldn't be surprised if the unity one had issues
<bregma> on the other hand, the lock screen seems to work when tested manually
<seb128> the minimize animation looks different to me for example
<seb128> but maybe that one is just me, I don't minimize often, I hit it by error a bit earlier
<seb128> lock screen works nicely indeed ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: new compiz seems great, thanks! (thanks Trevinho!)
<seb128> good
<Saviq> seb128, you knowing the desktop... it seems like some windows (nautilus, xchat-gnome for me) again shrink on opening, most probably due to menu bar going away (into the global bar)
<Saviq> I remember that bug from days back, it seems to be here again
<seb128> Saviq, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-001/+sourcepub/4010774/+listing-archive-extra
<seb128> bug 1204307
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1204307 in Compiz "Regression: The size of all windows grows by the size of the decoration each time Compiz gets restarted" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204307
<Saviq> seb128, I'm not sure that's that...
<seb128> the bug referenced is wrong
<Saviq> http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/screencast_00000.mp4
<seb128> Saviq, well, if if what you describe is "windows shrink by their decoration height", that's fixed in that ci train landing
<Saviq> seb128, ok
 * Saviq gets that
<seb128> Saviq, you can install compiz and verify ;-)
<seb128> Saviq, eperm on that url
<Saviq> I'm doing just that :)
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: yw... Sorry for delay, but I've a list full of things, and deadlines approaching :P
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: np, I know how it is :)
<Saviq> seb128, grr, anyway, it's fixed
<seb128> Saviq, why "grrr" then? ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, grrr for perms ;)
<seb128> oh
<seb128> good it's fixed ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, how about nautilus hanging on opening new window when gvfs times out? i.e. gvfs-mounted ssh connection goes away for whatever reason, clicking the nautilus icon results in the "hourglass" icon indefinitely
<Trevinho> seb128: ah I've a question for you: what is the most safe way to detect a guest session?
<seb128> Saviq, I don't know about this one, feel free to open a bug with a stacktrace of the hang
<seb128> Trevinho, I've no idea, that's one for robert_ancell rather ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, thanks, as for now I've used the "guest-" prefix trick... but not the best thing probably
<Saviq> seb128, well, it's not actually hanging... it's just waiting for gvfs... I did apport-bug --hanging and bug #1290835 is the result
<seb128> Saviq, thanks (I see what you mean)
<Trevinho> seb128: do we also want to see the switch to guest in the locker?
<seb128> Trevinho, no strong opinion on this one, it's available from the greeter
<Trevinho> seb128: unfortunately not to patch all the indicators to support a new kind of indicator, for now we've to use a workaround in unity: we load indicators in lockscreen_mode if any is available, otherwise we fallback to greeter mode, but is not the nices solution
<seb128> Trevinho, that seems a good way to deal with the transition
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah it would have been nicer if indicator_ng_new_for_profile would have returned a null if the profile is not available, but it doesn't seem to be the case... :/
<Trevinho> larsu: ^ I guess you don't want to do that as the profile might be available anyway or is it a bug?
<larsu> Trevinho: indicatorng has a failable constructor, it should return NULL when it can't find the profile
<larsu> if not, that would be a bug
<Trevinho> larsu: it doesn't :(
<Trevinho> larsu: it always returns a valid indicator...
<larsu> Trevinho: ah indeed. It fails when it can't load the file, but not if it can't load the profile
<larsu> I think that's dumb. Let me see why I did it that way (and change it if I can)
<Trevinho> larsu: thanks
<larsu> Trevinho: hm, there's a comment in there that non-existant profiles are handled by returning a valid indicator but leaving it empty
<larsu> and I think I did that because otherwise panels would have to deal with that
<Trevinho> larsu: mh, probably but... the fact is that also valid indicators are not empty, so it's hard do get which one is valid or not
<Trevinho> I mean, they get filled by signals..
<Trevinho> generally
<larsu> Trevinho: why do you want to know?
<Trevinho> larsu: since I want to add a new lockscren profile, but falling back to greeter if that is not avaialbe
<Trevinho> (not to patch all the indicators)
<Trevinho> larsu: i guess all the panels handle possible null values on return I think, btw...
<Trevinho> as indicators might always not be installed
<larsu> right
<larsu> but I don't like the idea of panels implementing fallbacks
<larsu> then we'd have them in two places
<larsu> why don't you just patch the indicator files?
<Trevinho> larsu: yeah, so... is it that enough or should I also patch the code?
<larsu> Trevinho: no, I prefer to keep it this way now that I remember why I did it. Feel free to ping me with the MRs for quick approval (I can also help out if you don't have the time. let me know)
<larsu> MRs for indicator files, I mean ;)
<Trevinho> larsu: ok, thank... an help would be appreciated, yes :P
<Trevinho> larsu: probably some custom modes should be applied to indicator keyboard (that is showing all the things always) and indicator-session (on which I'm working on now)
<larsu> Trevinho: simply have a [lock_screen] profile which points to [greeter]? For which indicators?
<Trevinho> larsu: all :)
<Trevinho> a part from messaging
<larsu> Trevinho: dude.
<Trevinho> bluetooth...
<larsu> if I apply the fallback to all, just use the other profile
<Trevinho> larsu: yes, sure...
<Trevinho> larsu: I meant that for indicator-session I need to make the desktop_lockscreen profile a little different
<Trevinho> that's what I'm doing now
<larsu> okay
<Trevinho> larsu: so, just need datetime, keyboard power and sound
<larsu> Trevinho: okay, will do.,
<Trevinho> (keyboard to be fixed later, btw)
<Trevinho> larsu: thanks a lot
<larsu> Trevinho: I wonder if we should have a default ObjectPath, so that keyboard can have the same thing on all profiles
<larsu> probably not worth it though, as most indicators will be slightly different on the profiles
<Trevinho> larsu: keyboard need not to show some options in lockscreen mode (the ones to open options)...
<larsu> ah okay
<larsu> there you go :)
<Trevinho> larsu: is currently doing that in greeter, but not showing since.. well it's thte greeter :)
<larsu> Trevinho: lockscreen or lock_screen?
<seb128> Trevinho, larsu: speaking of sound, what should be the behaviour on the lock screen? Having the play/pause controls is somewhat nice, but having the players listed means anyone can start those...
<Trevinho> larsu: I've called it desktop_lockscreen
<larsu> Trevinho: okay
<Trevinho> seb128: probably showing the one playuing only
<larsu> seb128: is there a bug about that?
<seb128> larsu, not yet, I just noticed, I'm going to open one
<larsu> cool, I'll fix it later
<larsu> Trevinho: MRs are up
<Trevinho> larsu: cool, approving in a sec
<Trevinho> bregma: we'd need also these http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7073548/ in the ppa, and soon to rebuild unity...
<Trevinho> seb128: as for the session indicator, do we want a list of users (as it happens with  desktop) or just a way to switch to greeter to select user?
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm not a designer :p I'm happy with any of those solutions
<seb128> I still think that design is wrong btw
<seb128> imho we need an element next to the password entry to send to the greeter
<seb128> it's really unconvenient to go all the way to the menu for that
<Trevinho> seb128: mh well, it might be, but it wouldn't be consistent with desktop still
<Trevinho> imho the lockscreen should be user-centric, switching is just something that might happen
<seb128> desktop doesn't have a password entry in the middle :p
<seb128> yeah, maybe
<attente> Trevinho: hey, about https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/compiz/1284532/+merge/208908/comments/495199, is that unity profile also used for flashback?
<Trevinho> attente: no, but the gsettings are shared between profiles by default
<Trevinho> attente: so basically the gsettings defaults should have all we need, then you can use migration scripts to add/remove things per profile
<Trevinho> not the best thing, but what we've to deal with
<attente> Trevinho: ok, thanks
<Trevinho> seb128: we should probably handle differnetly the case where w've multiple users: in that case we show a "Lock/Switch Account…" label... and that's fine, but  I think we should use a different callback then (so use unity greeter by default)
<seb128> om26er, there?
<om26er> seb128, hello
<seb128> om26er, hey
<seb128> om26er, could you rebase https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-system-settings/pep8_pyflakes_fix/+merge/207966 on https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/migration-script-no-crash/+merge/210005 ?
<seb128> om26er, I'm trying to do a landing, we have a bunch of changes in the queue, but those 2 conflicts
<seb128> om26er, should be a trivial change, but Laney is off on holidays so yours need to be rebased
<om26er> seb128, will do that in 20mins, in a standup. is that fine ?
<seb128> om26er, sure, thanks
<Trevinho> larsu: here you are https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/indicator-session/lockscreen-mode/+merge/210415
<larsu> Trevinho: charles maintains session. I'd be happier if he did the review
<larsu> (looks good to me though)
<Trevinho> larsu: ah sure... I can wait charles review then :)
<Trevinho> charles: let me know if you prefer to move things in a different function, instead of these "ifs" based on profile...
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks, pitti, others: want to test https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-009/ ? should fix unity grabbing the keybinding from your command line IRC clients
<pitti> seb128: ah, I remember that I once had that problem (grabbing alt+left/right/up), but I don't remember any more how I worked around it
<pitti> seb128: i. e. what do I need to do to undo this workaround?
<seb128> pitti, dunno, that bug is new from trusty, if your workaround is old it's probably not the same issue
<pitti> seb128: it happened maybe three weeks ago or so?
<seb128> pitti, the issue there is things like "ctrl-<letter>" activating a menu item rather than the feature they are mapped to in e.g irssi
<seb128> pitti, right
<sil2100> seb128: oh, it's built, testing then!
<seb128> did you remap your keybindings? or disabled the integrated menu?
<pitti> ah, I noticed that alt+b now opens the terminal menu instead of my previous keybinding to put the window to the back
<pitti> seb128: I remapped that wm function to ctrl+b
<pitti> I didn't think that was a bug
<pitti> it definitively grabbed alt+cursor as well, but I can't say any more what the workaround was
<seb128> pitti, that seems different from conflict with local commands and menu
<seb128> hum, k
<slowcon> hey guys. looking to downgrade from unity to lxde
<slowcon> would you suggest rebuilding the server?
<seb128> slowcon, hey, wrong channel, #ubuntu for user questions
<slowcon> thanks seb128
<larsu> seb128: is bug #1290067 about there not being a "New Empty Document" thing anymore?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1290067 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "New File menu in nautilus (ubuntu session) is missing option to create a 'New Document'" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290067
<seb128> larsu, yes
<larsu> okay
<sil2100> seb128: tested it quickly locally on guest session and it seems to fix the issue \o/
<sil2100> seb128: unity-gtk-module that is
<seb128> sil2100, thanks, landing that then (I tested with other apps/normal usecases here)
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> seb128: thank you!
<seb128> sil2100, credits go to attente for doing all the work, I'm just doing the landing
<sil2100> attente: thanks for fixing, it's so good to have irssi working nicely with my terminal again
<attente> sil2100: seb128: thanks for landing ;)
<seb128> attente, yw! I didn't block on the one desrt started reviewing, we can do another for that one when it's ready
<attente> seb128: yeah, not worried since it's low priority
<desrt> the use_underline one?
<attente> desrt: yeah
<desrt> attente: replied again
<xnox> new wallpapers are up on the bug report =) \o/
<desrt> my brain is not working well this week :(
<seb128> xnox, nice, who is uploading?
<seb128> xnox, btw did you manage to help mpt with his upgrade issues?
<mpt> seb128, we’re still in the middle of upgrading
<seb128> mpt, I though you were done upgrading but the machine wouldn't boot anymore
<xnox> seb128: no idea, the tarball is up on the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+bug/1275798 I've never done fresh series of wallpapers.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1275798 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "14.04 wallpapers package" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> seb128: we are booted into trusty
<mpt> seb128, that was because the upgrade got stuck part-way
<seb128> oh :/
<seb128> "great"
<mpt> “yeah”
<seb128> kenvandine, who does wallpapers updates nowadays? still you? ;-) see ^
<kenvandine> sure :)
<xnox> seb128: yeah, new kernel wasn't installed, grub was out-of-sync and most packages were unpacked but not configured =/ a complete mess. and ifupdown did a confffile prompt =/
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks ;-)
<mpt> seb128, so I was right about the conf file prompt after all
<seb128> mpt, seems so
<om26er> seb128, i merged with that branch but pep8 fails on the migrator script with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7073921/
<om26er> I had to: from __future__ import print_function
<om26er> is that fine to keep that in ?
<seb128> om26er, seems fine to me, if that makes it happy
<charles> Trevinho: if the changes were bigger, it would make more sense to split the new profile out into separate code... but I'm ok with the if's you've got in that MR
<Trevinho> charles: nice :)
<charles> Trevinho: thanks for the patch :)
<Trevinho> charles: yw
<om26er> seb128, btw a first attempt to improve those tests is also ready. https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-system-settings/fix_tests/+merge/210102
<ritz_> cyphermox,  hi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1116317 . planning to push the debian patch in ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1116317 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu Raring) "[ffe] allow option to create user connections by default" [Medium,In progress]
<seb128> om26er, yeah, I saw, it's a lot of changes, would be nice to have smaller merge proposal with limited scope
<om26er> its still 25% of it ;)
<seb128> still, you mix different improvements and it's not easy to understand where you are going/why you are changing things
<om26er> I tried to differentiate everything in each commit
<om26er> seb128, I can try to divide it, though most of it is only changing the test_about which I think makes sense to change together
<seb128> om26er, ok, I guess I'm going to try to spend time understanding where you are going and why then
<seb128> om26er, it would help if you would put that in the description
<seb128> om26er, hum, did the pyflake merge request url change? did you superseed the previous one?
<seb128> om26er, what is invalid on https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-system-settings/pep8_pyflakes_fix/+merge/207966 ?
<om26er> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-system-settings/pep8_pyflakes_fix/+merge/210430
<om26er> seb128, I had to do a resubmit because didn't find a way to add laney's branch as prerequisite for already proposed branch
<seb128> om26er, right, that's really annoying, I had the old URL in a CI train landing silo, I need to ask for a silo reconfiguration if you change the url
<seb128> oh
<seb128> that's fine then, I'm keeping the old one
<seb128> they merge in order
<seb128> tedg, attente: indicator-keyboard doesn't seem to have an upstart script or autostart, is that wanted?
<seb128> (I guess it's working through dbus activation)
<tedg> seb128, Yeah, MR proposed, waiting for silo.
<seb128> tedg, oh ok, you included it with the start changes?
<tedg> seb128, Yeah, makes every indicator the same. :-)
<tedg> Welcom
<tedg> Oops
<mpt> xnox, those erlang packages were used by couchdb, which I guess was left over from Ubuntu One
<xnox> mpt: =)
<seb128> we need to do a better job at cleaning stuff on upgrade
<mpt> xnox, the new person to review visual design changes is Jouni Helminen
<xnox> mpt: cool.
<xnox> seb128: Laney: experiencing high-dpi on markm's machine is cool. So it's bare-metal now, and after scaling gnome and unity all is good, but we don't have a scaling web-browser. Both firefox and chromium use gtk2?! and webbrowser-app/qt5 is not picking up scaling either =(
<xnox> ooh, i'll try out epiphany-browser, maybe that would work?!
<seb128> xnox, qengho is working on hidpi support in chromium, he has a ppa for it
<Trevinho> larsu: I saw you've an ubuntu-themes patch waiting, I?ve one that is going to be ready in few minutes as well, I guess we can just make one landing together, isn't i?
<xnox> seb128: oh, cool. Link? i'd like markm to try that out.
<seb128> xnox, https://launchpad.net/~cmiller/+archive/chromium-browser-dev-daily
<larsu> Trevinho: yes. There'll be another one coming as well
<seb128> Trevinho, yeah, don't worry, no theme landing today, we can do one tomorrow or later in the week
<Trevinho> seb128: well, it's UIF coming, and this needs to go in before, isn't it: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/borderless-decorations
<seb128> Trevinho, right, UIF is thursday, so still some days to land
<seb128> Trevinho, we already did a theme landing today, we can do another one tomorrow
<Trevinho> also today is my last day for this week, so... Although I might be somewhat available, I'm not here by day
<seb128> Trevinho, oh, urg, I hope the lockscreen is in shape/others unity member can get it through
<seb128> Trevinho, enjoy your days off!
<seb128> Trevinho, can you get somebody to review/approve the theme change btw? maybe a designer?
<Trevinho> seb128: the lockscreen is in shape I think... and andyrock could check it in case anyway. Anyway, if there are problems I'll surely check what happens in the evening (I'm going to ski, so... in the eveing there's always time for some rest :P)
<seb128> Trevinho, ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: as for the theme changes, I've done them with jounih
<seb128> ok, good
<seb128> so just get him to approve it ;-)
<Trevinho> I should probably mention it on the MR
<seb128> bregma, so what's the landing status for the lockscreen? do you need help?
<seb128> bregma, Laney said it needs to land by wednesday for the ffe to be valid, I don't see that happening if we don't make a push for it
<bregma> seb128, I'm redoing the AP tests, now that the compiz landing is out of the way ... takes a couple of hours for a complete run
<seb128> bregma, well, we know that we are going to need to add indicators to that landing slot, we should do that now and ask for a reconfigure
<seb128> bregma, there is no point to wait for the autopilot results to do that
<bregma> mmm, true
<seb128> that would get use closer from testing a full set
<seb128> even if we need another round when you get the results of the tests
<seb128> bregma, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7074536/ imho
<bregma> seb128, how can you answer questions I'm typing before I even hit enter?
<seb128> ;-)
<Trevinho> lol, well I also pasted that before... probably it got lost :)
<Trevinho> bregma: the lockscreen packages were building because the commit message missing. I've fixed them
<seb128> Trevinho, seems like he already kicked a retry ;-)
<bregma> some indicators are getting a depwait on ppc64el: missing liburl-dispatcher1-dev
<seb128> bregma, that's fine, it's normal state in the archive as well
<seb128> it boils down to qt5 missing on those archs, britney is going to be fine with it since it's not a regression
<bregma> that britney, she's such a sport sometimes
<bregma> usually she is not my friend at all
<seb128> yeah that happens when you are not nice to her... ;-)
<bregma> seb128, my AP test runs with the lockscreen silo on a clean(er) machine look good: assuming the latest indicator changes conform, will we be OK to land this change?
<seb128> bregma, seems good to me yes, I've been running that ppa all day and I didn't notice issues (out of the indicators which are building atm)
 * didrocks waves good evening and good night!
<BigWhale> Borderless gnome terminal will hurt my productivity. Just so you ALL know this. ;)
<seb128> Trevinho, ^
<Trevinho> BigWhale: just open a tab and you'd get borders :P
 * BigWhale bursts into tears.
<BigWhale> :>
<Trevinho> :)
<seb128> lol, I don't even notice the difference, tell how much I care about details ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: only because you're not running it... I *KNOW* that you'll find any bug at any pixel once relased (or just before) :)
<seb128> haha
<BigWhale> When we had borderless windows in 10.11? 11.04? I had a lot of trouble with overlapping terminal windows.
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm running it, I build your branch before approving the change
<seb128> built
<ali1234> i can highly recommend terminator as a replacement for gnome-terminal
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, ok then :)
<seb128> Trevinho, it's in a landing slot now btw
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, cool :)
<BigWhale> ali1234, google is useless for this... :> All I get are cyborgs.
<ali1234> it's in the respositories
<ali1234> or however you spell it :)
<seb128> Trevinho, but yeah, it feels weird, I'm noticing it on nautilus more ;-)
<BigWhale> ali1234, I have to see the screenshots first! :))
<Trevinho> seb128: that's your spot...
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, I see the silo failed because gnome-screensaver... should we add the  MR instead?
<seb128> Trevinho, dunno, that seems like a bug in the CI script, gnome-screensaver is listed in the "sources"
<ali1234> BigWhale: http://gnometerminator.blogspot.co.uk/p/introduction.html
<Trevinho> seb128: is that blocking anything or can be considered a "warning"?
<seb128> Trevinho, we can overwrite it, seems a buggy warning
<Trevinho> seb128: also in the ppa there are some dep-wait for ppc64el...
<BigWhale> ali1234, it does look interesting
<BigWhale> running it now
<ali1234> the window splitting is very useful
<seb128> Trevinho, yeah, qt5 is missing on those archs, same in trusty, not an issue
<seb128> Trevinho, who change unity/compiz in a way that made update-manager not resizable? ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: I've no idea... who was that bad guy?!
 * Trevinho ops...
<seb128> lol
<seb128> why?!?!?!
<seb128> do you hate us? ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: well, no really I don't know
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, well the fact is that window is not resizable in terms of hints
<seb128> right, but compiz used to ignore that (I think)
<Trevinho> seb128: well, more than non-resizalbe is non-maximizable
<Trevinho> mh, it looks like a bug :P
<Trevinho> I never use it, so i didn't notice :P
<seb128> haha
<captainflammy> .
<Trevinho> seb128: funny thing is taht if you maximize the update-manager (double clicking on the decoration), then once restored is resizable
<Trevinho> seb128: so, I guess it's something like that it doesn't notify us properly when it changes its alowed actions
<Trevinho> or, we don't update when it asks (afaik I ignored some changes that were duplicated)
<bregma> seb128, indicator changes in the lockscreen seem good now, have you tested them too?
<seb128> bregma, hey, just had dinner, let me upgrade
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho: so, I updated, looks fine, out of the fact that indicator-sound|power|keyboard lets you run some apps from the locked screen (they open behind the lock but you can spam the session)
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho: I wouldn't block landing on that (we had too much delay) but that's something that should be addressed in the next days if you can (I know Trevinho is off until eow)
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho: +1 from me for landing assuming somebody is going to follow up on those (we can help if needed)
<bregma> I see that from the keyboard, but sound just has volume for me
<seb128> does it has any player in your session?
<seb128> if no, start rhythmbox or totem and close it, they get added the first time you run them ;-)
<bregma> ah, OK, I don't have a player on that system
<seb128> but that's a bug for us, larsu said he would have a look, I need to open a bug about it
 * larsu will have a look tomorrow
<seb128> larsu, you shouldn't be around anymore!
<seb128> larsu, you fixed too many bugs for a day, go enjoy your evening ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, let's land it now :)
<larsu> seb128: I am (as much as I can with my knee). What are you still doing here?
<Trevinho> seb128: the indicator things are easily fixable now
<Trevinho> seb128: since all needs to define custom states for desktop_lockscreen
<seb128> larsu, hum, me? let's pretend I didn't say anything :p
<Trevinho> and larsu can do it :P
<Trevinho> (or we can also :))
 * larsu hides
<seb128> lol
<Trevinho> ehehe
<seb128> in fact indicator-power opens gnome-power-manager on the greeter as well
<seb128> I though charles fixed that one
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho: let's land it
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah
<seb128> Trevinho, don't worry about indicators, those are minors issue we can sort for you
<charles> hurm, I don't think I've seen that ticketed before
<seb128> Trevinho, enjoy the skiing ;-)
<bregma> seb128, I'm just doing a quick sanity test on the phone, because of the ABI change
<Trevinho> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> bregma, that makes sense
<charles> seb128: the fixed one you're thinking of is "Add Event..." opening evolution in the datetime indicator
<bregma> didrocks made me
<charles> seb128: could you ticket the indicator-power one?
<seb128> charles, like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-power/+bug/1256872 that I opened on 2013-12-02. ;-)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1256872 in indicator-power (Ubuntu) "shouldn't open battery statistics dialog on the greeter" [High,New]
<seb128> charles, I though you guys picked them all/fixed the "open on greeter" issues for some reason, sorry for not checking earlier
<seb128> charles, I think you fixed at least the session running g-c-c, I didn't check if that was true for the other ones
<charles> seb128: !
<charles> thank you
<seb128> charles, yw ;-)
<seb128> oh, robert_ancell just joined
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<robert_ancell> hello
<seb128> robert_ancell, we are talking about landing https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-008 to distro (unity lock screen) ... +1 0 -1 ?
<robert_ancell> I didn't run it locally but +1 for the concept
<seb128> lol
<seb128> bregma, k, click the button, if it goes wrong just blame it on robert_ancell, he gave a +1
<robert_ancell> yeah, I'll just fix it quick before you wake up :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, done with lightdm fixes? ;-)
<robert_ancell> never done...
<robert_ancell> seb128, have you noticed an improvement in user switching?
<seb128> do you still have some stuff that are important there?
<robert_ancell> seb128, there's an odd bug that's occuring in SuSE that I want to fix in-case it's hitting some of our users
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you see my email? the "wipe your session" issue is fixed ;-)
<robert_ancell> cool
<seb128> oh, which one?
<robert_ancell> seb128, the session ends up with a different Xauthority to the server
<seb128> is that one of those "can't login anymore"?
<robert_ancell> bug 1260220
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1260220 in Suse "Greeter and other clients cannot connect to X server" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260220
<seb128> doesn't seem nice
<robert_ancell> yeah
<robert_ancell> Never seen it myself
<seb128> I don't think I've seen ubuntu reports about that
<robert_ancell> seb128, me neither. But it might be something that's just less likely in Ubuntu so would like to find the cause
<seb128> right
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, I found out why we weren't showing up in "last" - we weren't writing to wtmp/btmp. Man those interfaces are awful
<robert_ancell> So that one's in the queue
<seb128> that didn't make it to your upload today?
<robert_ancell> no, that will be in the next one
<seb128> I saw the mps and the upload, but I didn't look at the times
<seb128> ok
<seb128> can you comment on the GNOME bug I pointed you at/close it?
<robert_ancell> yeah, I will do. Tell them to remove that hack :)
<seb128> I need to drop the change from u-c-c I guess, it makes every sudo session being listed
<seb128> they didn't take it
<robert_ancell> yes, the pts thing is really wrong
<robert_ancell> but it's really all heuristics trying to interpret what utmp records actually mean
<seb128> we are the only ones who have it, Laney made me add it because otherwise the history was empty
<robert_ancell> because there's no standard
<seb128> yeah :/
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, I was wondering what should replace it, since CK had a history but it seems like logind has nothing
<robert_ancell> have you heard of any new "session history" service?
<seb128> no I didn't
<seb128> you should ask lennart ;-)
<robert_ancell> It seems to me that the login history should come from logind and the failed login records should come from PAM
<robert_ancell> and utmp/wtmp/btmp should all die a fiery death
<seb128> that would work for me, I don't even know why we have so many similar but different files to start with
<bregma> seb128, phone seems sane enough, I shall press the button
<robert_ancell> seb128, so they can all get out of sync of course!
<seb128> bregma, doit!
<seb128> robert_ancell, yeah :/
<bregma> well, that was disappointing
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw, did you see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/1255558/comments/53 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1255558 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Can't type my password after cold boot" [High,Triaged]
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, looking at u-g now. Fixing the double authenticate bug at the moment
<robert_ancell> bregma, btw, is someone going to fix the hud opening all the time when pressing alt-d in a browser? or alt-b in jed? So annoying...
<robert_ancell> It seems to be any alt key combination that is not exposed as a menu
<seb128> robert_ancell, when did that start?
<robert_ancell> seb128, when the LIM was enabled I think
<bregma> sounds like sonething attente would be involved in, alt-key grabbing?
<seb128> robert_ancell, hum, I would think it's likely "when we moved key grabbing from g-s-d to unity"
<seb128> which attente did this cycle
<robert_ancell> ah
<seb128> well, some people complained also that super-<something> started opening the dash again( which apparently was fixed in previous cycle)
<seb128> those "make the difference between a tap and a combinaison" are not really reliable :/
<bregma> it's difficult to discern a user's intent
<ochosi> seb128: seems like adding the user to the "audio" group is enough to keep music playback alive when using the greeter as lockscreen (i.e. with VT switch)
<seb128> ochosi, nice ;-)
<ochosi> seb128: we'll do a new dev-release of light-locker which will help a bit for now, it'll lock the session but only switch to the greeter once you "wake it up", i.e. by touching the mouse or so. so only then would the music stop (without the audio-group)
<seb128> ochosi, that sounds like a cool hack, though it might lead to some weird effects (like things not being consistent between "I didn't touch the computer for 10 minutes" and "I moved the mouse and then didn't touch it for 10 minutes again" for example)
<seb128> but those are issues we identified with the greeter as lock screen anyway
<ochosi> seb128: yup true, which is why it's only optional
<seb128> like the "suspend after idle" user settings not being respected
<seb128> still unsure what I like more
<ochosi> mmm
<seb128> it seems we are going for the "lock screen being the greeter" on ubuntu touch, but as a side effect people start pushing code that "write user datas to accountsservice so the greeter can read those"
<seb128> like we are soon pushing the current playing though there
<seb128> so the greeter can display it
<ochosi> right
<seb128> or the sound status (so if you mute from the greeter the session is silent as well on login)
<ochosi> seb128: so that's not becoming ambigious with multiple running user-sessions?
<ochosi> i mean, will you have to update the indicators to actually reflect the accountsservice information from the currently selected user on the greeter?
<seb128> ochosi, that's a bit weird, but the datas are by user, same way we current have the wallpaper matching the selected user
<ochosi> seb128: so, just a random scenario. two users (A, B) are logged in. A has music playback, locks session, then B logs in -> music playback of A stops (i would assume)
<ochosi> then B starts music playback, locks the session
<ochosi> whose music is playing? I would presume B's because he was the "last"
<ochosi> then user A is selected in the user-list/combobox
<ochosi> music-playback of B pauses and A's recommences?
<charles> does anyone in-channel have a bluetooth keyboard or mouse whose battery shows up in the power indicator? If so, could you pastebin me the output of "upower --dump" ?
<ochosi> (i.e. greeter DJ?)
<ochosi> charles: i assume "(not present)" doesnt count?
<charles> :)
<cyphermox> charles I can get that for you tonight possibly
<kenvandine> charles, i do
<seb128> ochosi, yeah, those scenarios are a bit undefined...
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7075683/
<kenvandine> charles, ^^ that's with a wireless mouse
<charles> kenvandine: thank you!
<kenvandine> np
<ochosi> seb128: which is why i think that stopping music-playback on lock is generally not such a bad idea on a system with >1 users
<seb128> right "on system with > 1 users"
<seb128> but you end up on "lock screen and greeter are not the same thing, on system with 1 user you would only ever see the lock screen"
<TheMuso`> I remind you guys of this, WRT audio: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/TheAudioGroup?highlight=%28audio%29%7C%28group%29
<seb128> which is in session
<dobey> oh what beauty are these appropriately sized windows
<ochosi> TheMuso`: yeah, adding myself to the audio group enabled contineous audio-playback when locking with light-locker for me
<TheMuso`> ochosi: I guess my point was we shouldn't be using the audio group.
<TheMuso`> I thought that giving that link would explain things somewhat more concisely than I could.
<attente> robert_ancell: i can't seem to replicate that problem
<robert_ancell> attente, so if you open chrome/firefox and press alt-d it always focusses the URL entry?
<attente> robert_ancell: i get a dialog that says "Open Web Location" in firfox
<attente> robert_ancell: in jed, it pops up the buffers menu
<robert_ancell> hmm, not for me
<robert_ancell> any settings I can reset?
<seb128> robert_ancell, attente: the jed case might be the fix from unity-gtk-module that landed today
<attente> robert_ancell: chromium-browser focuses the URL entry
<robert_ancell> I'll try the update
<seb128> the update is not going to resolve firefox issues though
<TheMuso`> I know for one that if you disable alt shortcut keys for the menus in gnome-terminal, using alt + E etc to go to menus still works...
<attente> i guess if u-g-m fixes it, then it wouldn't open the hud, but open a menu instead?
<seb128> oh, that's good point :/
<seb128> ignore me then
<attente> sounds like it's at the compiz level unfortunately... :(
<seb128> robert_ancell, does it happen in a guest session?
<TheMuso`> Bug 1289089
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1289089 in Unity "Menus still accessible via keyboard shortcut even when keyboard shortcuts for menus in gnome-terminal are disabled." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289089
<robert_ancell> hmm, guest not working it seems
<seb128> the guest session, or alt-d in firefox in guest? (if that's supposed to do something, doesn't in french locale)
<robert_ancell> the guest session
<robert_ancell> alt-d focusses the url entry
<attente> robert_ancell: do you have anything set in /org/gnome/desktop/input-sources/xkb-options?
<robert_ancell> attente, looking
<robert_ancell> attente, it's set, but to []
<robert_ancell> attente, just playing with it now, it only happens if you press alt-d quickly. If I do alt (wait) d it works fine
<seb128> Trevinho, bregma: hum, just a note, the theme update is slightly buggy, if you use the light theme the wm decorations show black for like a fraction of second before being being decorated with their normal color
<seb128> Trevinho, that doesn't happen without your changes from today :/
<seb128> bregma, the unity ppc64el retry worked, seems like you can publish the silo
<Trevinho> seb128: that's already fixed in a branch I've
<seb128> Trevinho, theme one or unity?
<Trevinho> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1287464
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1287464 in Unity "Fake decorations on spread flickers the first time they've been selected" [Medium,In progress]
<robert_ancell> attente, confirmed the jed issue is fixed with update. Still seeing it in Chrome though
<Trevinho> that's the same isue, fixed in unity some days ago, but I had to wait the lockscreen to land
<seb128> Trevinho, that's happening on the normal session every time the windows gets the focus and it wasn't happening before your theme update, are you sure it's the same issue?
<seb128> Trevinho, ok
<Trevinho> tooltips / QL shadows should be tuned also
<Trevinho> seb128: yes
<seb128> bregma, land the lockscreen so you can another one with the fixes then ;-)
<attente> robert_ancell: a bit strange, i'm not sure why that would've fixed jed
<robert_ancell> attente, the unity-gtk3-module as seb128 suggested?
<attente> robert_ancell: yeah, but that fix was for preventing the menu bar from activating, not for anything related to hud
<seb128_> Trevinho, sorry, I'm not on a stable connection atm ... good to see those fixes lined up, you should merge propose them though, so they can be landing after the lockscreen one ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128_: mh I planeed to add something else there... but ok, I see if I can
<seb128_> thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-03-12
<pitti> charles: I had the same question a while ago, upower's test suite now has umockdev-synthesized bt mouse/keyboards
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<darkxst> hi seb128
<seb128> darkxst, hey, how are you?
<darkxst> yeh good, and you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> nice, unity lock screen finally landed, it was getting late
<seb128> bugfix mode now!
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho, well done unity team ;-)
<charles> pitti: thanks, noted :)
<seb128> charles, good "morning"? ;-)
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> pitti, hey, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke! und Dir?
<seb128> pitti, auch gut, danke!
<pitti> seb128: amazingly tame and constructive systemd UDS discussion yesterday :)
<seb128> happy to see the new lock screen landed, so we can focus on bugfixing
<seb128> pitti, nice to read
<seb128> pitti, I've a difficult time to put myself in postLTS mindset for that vUDS, still trying to get the LTS in shape :/
<pitti> seb128: yeah, me too
<seb128> timing is not great
<pitti> it feels like we are still in the middle of the cycle
<seb128> yeah, we are
<seb128> well not "middle"
<seb128> but we should work on getting the LTS solid atm
<seb128> not stop everything to think about next cycle and discuss futur stuff for 3 days
<pitti> ok, off to some sponsoring
<seb128> oh well, some of the discussions are good to have
<seb128> pitti, enjoy!
<pitti> wroooooooom!
<seb128> queue to 37, that's reasonable
<pitti> and most of it < 1 week, indeed
<pitti> let's see how much I can churn through today
<seb128> yeah, I spend my monday afternoon on it
<seb128> there are still some easy ones in there I think
<ochosi> larsu: quick question, does the desktop_lockscreen mode do the same as the greeter_mode that indicators had before (or maybe still have)?
<larsu> ochosi: apparently some indicators will have different controls on the lock screen than on the greeter
<larsu> most of them will be the same, though
<ochosi> right, so what's the diff with -power?
<ochosi> (with -sound, i can imagine you'd have playback controls in the lockscreen, but not in the greeter?)
<larsu> that's what I thought, but apparently not: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1291086/comments/3
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1291086 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Should only list running players in the greeter" [High,New]
<larsu> ochosi: I don't know about -power
<ochosi> ah, i see
<ochosi> weird
<ochosi> ok, i'll just wait and see what you guys do and then decide what to do with lightdm-gtk-greeter
<ochosi> (for us greeter=lockscreen)
<larsu> yeah
<larsu> tbh, I'm not entirely happy with that distinction
<ochosi> what would you do?
<larsu> I don't have a better solution, which is why I gave in to Trevinho and added the lockscreen profile
<larsu> ideally, lock screen and greeter would be the same thing
<larsu> but there are some edge cases where that doesn't work
<larsu> like, all user-related things, since the greeter is running in its own session
<ochosi> yeah
<ochosi> it's not really easy
<ochosi> finding a sane policy for that
<ochosi> especially cause locking the screen is more common for some devices (phones/tablets) than others (desktops @home)
<larsu> right
<ochosi> anyway, thanks for the heads up larsu
<larsu> no problem!
<seb128> mlankhorst, is that a known issue (happens when running unity-control-center under valgrind)
<seb128> ==1528== Invalid read of size 1
<seb128> ==1528==    at 0x402D9BA: strcmp (in /usr/lib/valgrind/vgpreload_memcheck-x86-linux.so)
<seb128> ==1528==    by 0x9676E1D: stub_find_dynamic (in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libglapi.so.0.0.0)
<seb128> ==1528==    by 0x96769AB: ??? (in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libglapi.so.0.0.0)
<seb128> ==1528==    by 0x9676C3C: _glapi_get_proc_address (in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libglapi.so.0.0.0)
<seb128> ==1528==    by 0x9628826: glXGetProcAddress (in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1.2.0)
<mlankhorst> not that I'm aware of?
<seb128> do you get those as well?
<mlankhorst> sec I was doing bug handling all morning, let me try :-)
<mlankhorst> seb128: with some looking at valgrind it claims to be freed in cogl_feature_check :/
<mlankhorst> hm might be bogus though, I'll try more aggressive options for valgrind
<seb128> mlankhorst, hum, it might be https://git.gnome.org/browse/cogl/commit/?h=cogl-1.16&id=fc4f882db70960c615fb8c211ef7d6612a3e2118
<seb128> or not
<mlankhorst> weird stuff
<mlankhorst> oh right, glapi is innocent here, bug is in libcogl
<mlankhorst> so it's not a mesa bug afaict, it's because glxGetProcAddress was called with a free'd argument
 * mdeslaur <3 new lock screen :)
<rickspencer3> hey guys, new lock screen looks really nice
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey, thanks, kudos to andyrock and Trevinho
<rickspencer3> hey seb128
<rickspencer3> seb128, nice that all these updates are landing so cleanly
<rickspencer3> you can hardly tell that major updates are happening, everything "just works" when I dist-upgrade :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, yeah, though a bit later in the cycle that we would have preferred, but we should be done with changes now
<rickspencer3> seb128, you know what I think ... so long as it's ready to land, land it :)
<seb128> ;-)
<rickspencer3> better land it late and right, than land it early with regressions
<rickspencer3> fix it before you land it
<rickspencer3> blah blah blah, etc... etc... etc...
<didrocks> +1000
<didrocks> (just saying)
<seb128> yeah, better to land early without regressions though :p
<seb128> what, having your cake and eating it too?! ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: coffee with my cake please :)
<seb128> didrocks, ;-)
 * didrocks is serious… and waiting!
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> didrocks, it's UDS, just go to the table in the conference area, they have the coffee and cake
 * didrocks looks around and feels something is wrong… but not sure what… :)
<desrt> good morning all
<desrt> virtual cake!
<seb128> desrt, good morning to you!
<seb128> desrt, I saw you got a patch up for your gsettings bug, nice ;-)
<desrt> ya
<desrt> i'm not happy about it
<desrt> but i spent like a week trying to do it 'the right way'
<desrt> and ended up with a patch that has no earthly chance of getting merged a week before hard code freeze
<seb128> no rewriting of gobject before release!
<seb128> or glib
<ogra_> both !
<xnox> in virt-manager, the global menus stopped working. They are shown (File, edit, etc.) but i can't open anyone of them.
<xnox> how / where should I report this?
<seb128> xnox, do you use the local integrate menu?
<larsu> xnox: works for me
<larsu> *cough*
<xnox> seb128: i have local integrated menus in gnome-terminal.
<desrt> seb128: in any case, timely testing is very much appreciated
<seb128> xnox, that was not the question
<xnox> seb128: however, i don't think that works with virt-manager, since that grabs focus into inside the virtual-machine.
<larsu> xnox: it uses unity-gtk-module, so file a bug against that please (or talk to attente)
<xnox> seb128: how do i verify to answer your question?
<seb128> xnox, system settings -> appearence -> behaviour
<seb128> the "show menu in" option
<xnox> it says in the menu bar.
<seb128> k, so in the panel like before
<seb128> and what's the issue? are the menu items there but not doing anything?
<xnox> hm, something is very odd, let me restart my session.
<seb128> desrt, do you feel confident enough in the patch to have it pushed to trusty? (that's the best way to get feedback)
<seb128> desrt, well, I'm going to test it locally before anyway, but still working for me doesn't mean it's a good idea to push it to trusty ;-)
<desrt> seb128: if it works for you, push it
<desrt> if not, talk to me :
<desrt> :)
<seb128> k
<seb128> you can sure count on that ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hello desktop!
<desrt> chrisccoulson: hihi
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi desrt, seb128
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, good thanks. mostly avoided UDS so far ;)
<seb128> haha
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm sure you are going to have at least one session (I saw webbrowser for touch on the schedule)
 * chrisccoulson hides
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i can't have any more work assigned to me ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you sure can, let me show you!
 * seb128 assigns bugs to chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> i'll just assign them back to you ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, joke aside, I hope you fix that firefox url handling issue before release, or I'm going to upload the apturl config hack ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that's where you regret you never code upload rights out of firefox set ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, firefox needs fixing properly. can't you get the firefox maintainer to do that? ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, see, you just got more work assigned, and by yourself! ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> i haven't spent more than 5 minutes on firefox in the last month or so
<mdeslaur> xnox: FYI, I now see your virt-manager issue too
<seb128> xnox, mdeslaur: when did that start? what happens exactly, the menus are there but not doing anything?
<mdeslaur> seb128: yeah, you click on them and nothing happens, the menus don't open
<mdeslaur> not sure when it started, as I don't use them often
<seb128> does it work with e.g alt-f ?
<xnox> seb128: alt-f, triggers hud on alt, and that's the only way i can run any of the menu items
<mdeslaur> when the vm is powered off, the menu items display, with a lot of them inactive...when you power on the vm, they won't appear anymore
<xnox> seb128: alt-space does work.
<mdeslaur> seb128: alt-f doesn't work
<xnox> bug #1291370
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1291370 in virt-manager (Ubuntu) "in virtual-manager, the global-menu or local integrated menus stopped working in the vm-display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291370
<mdeslaur> I think it's when virt-manager tries to make certain menu items active, something goes wrong
<xnox> has screenshot.
<xnox> no way to open up file, virtual machine, view, send key.
<mdeslaur> it of course works well with UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0, so it's not virt-manager itself
<xnox> mdeslaur: well - virt-manager is the last python2 gobject application we use?!
<xnox> =)
<larsu> this sounds like a unity issue to me
<mdeslaur> xnox: quite possibly :)
<xnox> mdeslaur: larsu: propose adding it to blacklist? it's not _that_ popular app.
<mdeslaur> xnox: uhm, no. this is a new bug
<larsu> xnox: you're right! I can also not click the menu items in your screenshot
<mdeslaur> xnox: something is busted somewhere
<mdeslaur> global menu in gtk2 is a patch, right?
<mdeslaur> oh, it's a plugin, huh
<xnox> larsu: lol =)
<mdeslaur> I'll try reverting unity-gtk-module this afternoon
<xnox> hm, i only have unity going from 20140305 -> 0311. I'll check if that's where the regression happened.
<kenvandine> seb128, xnox: https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-wallpapers/14_04_wallpapers/+merge/210616
<xnox> kenvandine: excellent, let me review that. I'd like to learn ubuntu-wallpapers packaging.
<xnox> i'm hearing rick =)
<kenvandine> me too :)
<xnox> best hangout ever! =)
<kenvandine> haha
<xnox> wrong channel as well =)
<xnox> kenvandine: but oh well ;-)
<xnox> (above is about #ubuntu-uds-core-1)
<kenvandine> at least someone here knew what you were talking about
<seb128> hangout, technology for the futur :p
<xnox> seb128: technology of back to the future =)
<kenvandine> xnox, i just pushed another revision to that branch, the upstream version was still 13.04... i guess it's time to update that :)
<xnox> kenvandine: good. =)
<kenvandine> guess we missed that for 13.10
<kenvandine> with daily release updating the versions for us, it's easy to miss
<kenvandine> 13.04.0+13.10..... is confusing :)
<kenvandine> alesage, i'm getting CI failures that look like jenkins problems
<kenvandine> hudson.util.IOException2: remote file operation failed: /iSCSI/storage/jenkins/workspace/ubuntu-wallpapers-trusty-amd64-ci at hudson.remoting.Channel@7ae9b86f:genie
<kenvandine> MR is https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-wallpapers/14_04_wallpapers/+merge/210616
<kenvandine> alesage, ^^
<alesage> kenvandine, I'll look into, remedy will probably come from CI though
<alesage> kenvandine, also hi :)
<kenvandine> alesage, hello :)
<alesage> kenvandine, btw I'll be helping with content-hub QA, we should chat about at some point
<mlankhorst> bah, xorg bugs are exploding :o
<mlankhorst> boom!
<kenvandine> alesage, sweet!
<kenvandine> alesage, yes lets talk soon
<pitti> seb128: c'est l'heure de la glace maintenant !
<pitti> seb128: nothing to sponsor any more, job done, time for ice and UDS :)
<seb128> pitti, good job! enjoy
<mlankhorst> --keep-stacktraces=alloc-and-free is my new favorite valgrind option <3
<seb128> what does it do?
<mlankhorst> guessing it keeps the alloc stacktrace for freed memory too
<attente> i can't boot my machine... i keep getting "The disk drive for /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1 is not ready yet or not present" under plymouth :(
<seb128> attente, try asking on #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> or maybe xnox can help there
<robert_ancell> mterry, did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-greeter/double-authenticate/+merge/210529?
<mterry> robert_ancell, yes...  haven't gotten to it.  But now is actually a good time
<robert_ancell> fginther, is jenkins asleep? https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/lightdm/guest-session-type/+merge/210540
<mterry> robert_ancell, I assume you tested this?  Code itself looks fine
<robert_ancell> mterry, yeah, works here
<mterry> robert_ancell, approved!
<robert_ancell> mterry, ta!
<fginther> robert_ancell, the MP is approved, as a result jenkins will ignore it (this is a consequence of moving to ci-train for merging). If it's set back to needs review, jenkins will test it.
<robert_ancell> fginther, we're not on the ci-train unless someone changed something yesterday
<robert_ancell> fginther, is there a list of projects on the ci-train somewhere?
<fginther> robert_ancell, I saw an MP in the last day or two indicating that everything trusty should be on ci-train now. looking for it
<fginther> robert_ancell, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro-config/ci-train-everywhere/+merge/210314
<fginther> robert_ancell, for the official list of projects on ci-train: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdC05a2ZQSmgwU2NFYnJQOE9qMDRYa3c&usp=drive_web#gid=1
<robert_ancell> humf
<robert_ancell> seb128, where is the CI train documentation?
<seb128> robert_ancell, there is none
<robert_ancell> awesome
<robert_ancell> where is the ci train magic spreadsheet?
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's ongoing work/moving parts and didrocks said he had spent quite some time previously on documentation the workflow than nobody was reading
<seb128> robert_ancell, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc#gid=0
<seb128> if you look for the list of landings in the queue
<seb128> robert_ancell, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdC05a2ZQSmgwU2NFYnJQOE9qMDRYa3c&usp=drive_web#gid=1 if you want the list of projects and their landers
<seb128> what's the real question/issue?
<seb128> e.g do you try to get something added to it, or to be lander for something, or to get something to land?
<robert_ancell> seb128, apparently lightdm is on the train now and I've got some MPs I need to land
<seb128> weird
<seb128> that seems backward
<seb128> but I think didrocks said they want to close the infra for non CI train
<robert_ancell> seb128, fginther says https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro-config/ci-train-everywhere/+merge/210314 is the cause
<robert_ancell> not sure if that is correct or not
<seb128> likely, they said they want to stop having to maintain 2 infras
<seb128> which makes sense
<robert_ancell> I can't edit that spreadsheet
<seb128> but the way they are doing it might be suboptimal
<seb128> right, you didn't get landing training/got added to that group
<seb128> but the landing process is reversed
<seb128> e.g you need to upload to Ubuntu first and then it gets to trunk
<seb128> it's fine for touch, but I'm not sure that you are going to like that for lightdm
<robert_ancell> no, that makes absolutely no sense here
<seb128> if not I guess you can commit manually to your trunk and argue with didrocks&co later
<robert_ancell> I'm just going to manually upload it
<robert_ancell> yeah
<robert_ancell> But I kind of wanted Jenkins to do the checks for me
<seb128> I think that should still be possible, but check with fginther
<seb128> looks like something we should provide to any upstream wanting to help us improve quality
<seb128> them being in touch landing or not
<robert_ancell> seb128, what about unity-greeter? Guess I should do that manually too?
<seb128> that seems like more Ubuntu/Unity specific
<seb128> I would be happy to have it in CI train, the process is ok
<robert_ancell> that codebase will be dead next cycle anyway, so not really worth getting it up to scratch
<seb128> you list merge requests, that gives you a ppa to test built with trunk+those, if you hack that uploads to the archive/merge to trunk
<seb128> there is nothing to get up to scratch
<seb128> they put lightdm in there :p
<seb128> I mean you don't have any pre-require on tests or anything
<robert_ancell> seb128, but neither lightdm or u-g are automatically uploaded to the archive, they are both manually done
<seb128> well, you could decide that from now u-g follows the same landing than most of our stuff
<seb128> e.g no release, CI train
<robert_ancell> that's what we had before right?
<seb128> e.g somebody lists merge requests, press the button and things get merged/uploaded, iterate as often as needed
<seb128> no, before we had automerge and regular uploads
<seb128> now it's the other way around, with a manual "that component can land" from the people checking the image in between
<seb128> e.g you say "I've those 3 changes to land, please give me a silo"
<seb128> they give you a "slot", which basically means you click a button and get a ppa with the debs of trunk+<what you asked>
<seb128> you test that, if happy you press the upload button, which uploads for you
<seb128> once it's in ubuntu proper (out of proposed) you press the merge/clean button which merges to trunk and clean the ppa you had
<seb128> in practice it's quite nice, the only real work you have to do is list merge requests in order
<seb128> but you get a ppa for free, which includes armhf, which is nice for testing before uploading
<robert_ancell> seb128, regarding the face images - we should just drop support for user images from the GUI because that's confusing
<robert_ancell> seb128, actually I can't even find the controls to change the image, where are they?
<robert_ancell> ah, I found it
<seb128> robert_ancell, click on your image?
<robert_ancell> I was clicking the one on the left
<seb128> well, I don't find them confusing, I picked an icon for each ones of my users
<robert_ancell> that doesn't get used anywhere else in the gui
<seb128> they are not very fancy but that's better than all the default icon
<seb128> it does
<robert_ancell> I mean drop all the icons
<robert_ancell> oh, where else?
<seb128> on the session menu
<seb128> indicator-session
<robert_ancell> oh, I assumed that was a fixed icon
<seb128> the list of users has their icons
<robert_ancell> seb128, we should get a set of those face icons from design and ship those with u-c-c then
<robert_ancell> the orange ones
<robert_ancell> anyone from design awake?
<seb128> I doubt it, they are in London for most of them and don't work in evenings
<seb128> open a bug, I can ping around tomorrow
<robert_ancell> will do
<seb128> but otherwise if we think it's not import we can drop the feature, I would be happy to build u-c-c without cheese
<robert_ancell> seb128, is the "ping design" thing still open task on ayatanna-design?
<robert_ancell> I'd just drop it
<seb128> the most bugs we report is user account failing to load due to cogl/clutter issues coming through cheese
<seb128> yeah, open a bug and add ayatana-design
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, open a bug, I'm going to follow up on it tomorrow
<seb128> on that note I need to go
<robert_ancell> bye
<seb128> night (or good day to you .au/.nz)
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-03-13
<xnox> robert_ancell: i don't like the new wallpaper, or unity-greeter, or both together.
<robert_ancell> xnox, ?
<xnox> robert_ancell: the dot patters doesn't line-up with suru/origami guide-lines and the circle of friends is not in the center of the suru cross.
<xnox> robert_ancell: either one or both of these are missaligned, or we have a bug/regression in the toolkits somewhere.
<robert_ancell> ah
<robert_ancell> file a bug :)
 * xnox things of the title
<robert_ancell> "Default wallpaper does not align well with greeter grid"
<desrt> robert_ancell: any plans to continue porting the games to new tech?
<desrt> i noticed today that aisleriot still uses gconf....
<robert_ancell> desrt, which games?
<robert_ancell> desrt, I don't work on them anymore, but the main games are being actively ported
<robert_ancell> aisleriot got split off, so I think it's stagnating as much as it always was
<robert_ancell> desrt, did you ever look at those gsettings editor changes I made?
<desrt> ah... no
<xnox> robert_ancell: bug #1291735
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1291735 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Default 14.04 wallpaper does not align well with greeter grid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291735
<desrt> robert_ancell: this is not bad
<desrt> robert_ancell: the idea of adding summary/description to schemas is interesting
<desrt> maybe could add some more structural information too
<desrt> like belongs-to-desktop-id or so
<robert_ancell> yeah
<robert_ancell> I couldn't see any downside to doing it
<desrt> i have some ideas for a version 2 of the schema file starting to add up
<robert_ancell> xnox, did you assign to mpt for a specific reason?
<xnox> robert_ancell: yeap, the wallpaper is buggy, I agree with you =) and i've now generated images showing the bull's eye and rough offsets.
<robert_ancell> xnox, they may have offset it on purpose, because that might made it look less rigid. But with the grid on top we emphasise the offset
<robert_ancell> xnox, because in general you should open a task against the ayatana-design project so any designer can see it
<xnox> robert_ancell: i never touch ayatana-design tasks. Most of the time, it's bug updates by JL demanding things that got rejected by desktop team / TechBoard / mark.
<xnox> robert_ancell: i thought "needs-design" was the tag to get designers attention =/
<robert_ancell> xnox, perhaps the process changed :)
<xnox> i don't like this border-less stuff =) i've got confused between "emacs full screen with two buffers" vs "two emacs windows, each snapped to half-screen"
<xnox> I guess, i'll get used to it =)
 * xnox ponders if i can tripple the shadow
<RAOF> Why, hello libhybris!
<RAOF> I take it there's not a lot of testing of unity8-desktop-session-mir, then.
<pitti> Good morning
<mlankhorst> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xinput/+bug/1287341 needs fixing in some other layer, the transformation matrix needs to be set..
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1287341 in xinput (Ubuntu) "Touchscreen controls both screens in dual-monitor setup" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<mlankhorst> should I reassign it to gnome-settings?
<seb128> hum, I guess unity-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon should do that, but why can't xorg do the right thing?
<mlankhorst> it does by scaling it over the entire screen :P
<mlankhorst> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=698284 I think
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 698284 in xrandr "Missing feature causes weird behavior when using touchscreen when two (or more) monitors are present" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> so why is the output not matching?
<mlankhorst> poking the xi maintainer some more it seems garnacho is working on it
<seb128> cool
<seb128> that still seems wrong
<seb128> it means every desktop environment has to implement the same logic
<seb128> input should just match the screen, without needed a specific desktop/client code
<mlankhorst> they also have to map things like output providers / render slaves
<seb128> hum, k, I don't know the details of the input stack, but it still seems wrong that input doesn't match screen out of the box, e.g that you have to rely on desktop code to make things work for you
<seb128> because it means GNOME, KDE, xfce, ldme, lightdm, etc are all going to need to add the same "transformation matrix code"
<seb128> which is just nonsense
 * mlankhorst didn't write the code :/
<RAOF> seb128: Oh, ho ho ho!
<seb128> RAOF, hey, how are you?
<RAOF> seb128: There's no way to map between the display panel and the touch input device.
<RAOF> Because hardware is hateful.
<seb128> :-(
<RAOF> seb128: Hey!
<seb128> there is also no way to have a more common component/something not desktop specific?
<RAOF> Well, you could, but you absolutely have to expose a user-visible preference, because any heuristic will be wrong in some cases.
<RAOF> So there's going to be a desktop-specific component to any solution.
<seb128> does that need calibration?
<RAOF> Not so much calibration as ‘which monitor is this input device attached to?’
<seb128> so we need a piece of UI as well to do that?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<seb128> it means it can't work out of the box/has to prompt you when you connect a new monitor?
<RAOF> Weeeell.
<RAOF> You *can* do some heuristics (which is what I intend to do in Mir), like ‘did a touchscreen-like input device show up at the same time as this monitor was plugged in’?
<seb128> I guess you can do guessing, like if you have a touch input and one screen only, match them, if you add new devices that a non touch assume the input should still match the first one
<RAOF> But, no, if everything's plugged in on first boot, you can't get it to reliably work out of the box (this also affects Windows)
<seb128> :-(
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> I have no idea how MS hasn't written a hardware spec for this.
<seb128> why is tech so lame? by now you would expect that new hardware don't come out without a way for the OSes to deal properly with them :/
<RAOF> It's not like they've not spent a huge amount of effort pissing off their existing users to move to a touch interface or anything.
<RAOF> This wasn't so much of a problem when there weren't external touchscreens available.
<RAOF> Because then ‘is it an internal display?’ is a very good guess.
<seb128> right
<RAOF> And you only had to deal with the reasonably rare hateful cases where that didn't apply :)
<seb128> well, if I read the bug pointed earlier correctly, atm we do the wrong thing if you have a touch laptop and dock it
<seb128> but I guess that's where we need code in g-s-d
<davmor2> anyone else have FF using 200% cpu on trusty when you close it, especially after a hangout?
<seb128> andyrock, hey
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1291088
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1291088 in unity (Ubuntu) "Doesn't unlock when coming back from the greeter" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> how do you try?
<mlankhorst> can I increase the upstart timeout before it sends SIGKILL?
<jodh> mlankhorst: 'kill timeout <seconds>'.
<mlankhorst> ah ty
<tkamppeter> larsu, hi
<mlankhorst> argh no way to increase timeout for lightdm killing X >:(
<seb128> dobey, hey, could you review the patch on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1244493?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1244493 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Software Center doesn't save settings on Saucy" [High,Confirmed]
<ogra_> hmm, i can see the shadows cut off on the launcher tooltips since the last upgrade
<ogra_> (everywhere where there is bright bg behind them ... )
<seb128> ogra_, yeah, seems a new bug indeed
<andyrock> seb128: hey
<seb128> andyrock, hey
<andyrock> seb128: i just login as "User1"
<andyrock> seb128:switch account using session indicators (let's say User2)
<andyrock> now I'm in the unity-greeter
<seb128> ogra_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1291838
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1291838 in unity (Ubuntu) "Wrong Launcher tooltips decorations/shadows" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<andyrock> move back to User1 using lightdm
<andyrock> session in unlocked
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> for me it's locked
<seb128> I do
<seb128> - start my session
<ogra_> seb128, ah, perfect, thanks
<seb128> - go to the indicator-session, click on "testuser"
<seb128> -> that brings me to the greeter with "testuser" selected
<seb128> - move back to "normaluser"
<seb128> - type my password
<seb128> -> back to the session with unity locked
<andyrock> I'll ask Trevinho if I can reproduce it
<andyrock> it's that lightdm should emit logind signal "Unlock"
<seb128> weird that we see different behaviour though, I'm on trusty with everything from the archive uptodate
<andyrock> you're using unity from repo right?
<andyrock> launching it in the normal way
<andyrock> not from a tty
<andyrock> or stuff like that
<andyrock> seb128:^^^^
<seb128> andyrock, yes, boot, log in using lightdm (not autologin)
<davmor2> seb128: am I correct in assuming that the new lock screen is lightdm I'm having issues with it and the screen blanking
<seb128> davmor2, no it's not, it's unity, what issues?
<davmor2> seb128: if I leave it for 5 minutes it should blank, but instead displays the unlock screen, if I unlock it 2-3 seconds later the screen blanks and I have to unlock it again.  If I hit ctrl+alt+l it used to blank the screen again now it just displays the lock screen
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock: ^
<seb128> davmor2, you should open a bug about it
<seb128> davmor2, what are you setting for turn off and lock screen?
<davmor2> seb128: hence me asking what it was part of :)
<xnox> mpt: hello! I have a bug report against the new default wallpaper =) while it clearly has a center point, it's not in the center. bug #1291735
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1291735 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "Default 14.04 wallpaper does not align well with greeter grid" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291735
<davmor2> seb128: default settings I've not modified anything
<xnox> mpt: thus it looks odd, when greeter dot pattern & circle of friends are applied on top of it (as those are centered perfectly)
<seb128> davmor2, the default setting is to turn off & lock after 5 minutes, seems to be what you describe
<seb128> davmor2, if it was not locking before then it was buggy and the current behaviour is correct
<davmor2> seb128: no it was blanking before you move the mouse or hit a key and the lock screen would appear
<seb128> blanking before you hit a key?N
<seb128> I don't understand the concept :p
<davmor2> seb128: now instead it isn't blanking it is displaying the lock screen, then it blanks after you unlock it
<seb128> I can't confirm that
<seb128> for me it fades the screen after the timeout
<seb128> once the screen is off it's locked
<seb128> if I move the mouse it turns the screen on
<davmor2> seb128: I'll write the bug and then take a video of saucy and trusty
<seb128> if I type my password I've my session
<seb128> don't bother taking a video of saucy
<seb128> having one of trusty would help (make sure you have uptodate, maybe check in a new user session)
<davmor2> seb128: no I meant as a comparison for what I expect to happen and was happening on trusty
<davmor2> seb128: it could be the optimus gfx that are causing the issue maybe
<seb128> right, don't bother doing the saucy one
<seb128> we know what's expected
<davmor2> seb128: ofcourse now I want to video it, it is working perfectly sods law I record it if it happens again
<seb128> haha
<seb128> ok, thanks
<seb128> davmor2, did you reboot since the recent update? I wonder if you maybe still had the old gnome-screensaver running or something
<davmor2> seb128: ah could be
<davmor2> might be a race as to what blanks it first gnome or unity which would explain to 2 logins
<seb128> we patched gnome-screensaver to call unity locking under unity
<seb128> so that should not happne
<tkamppeter> larsu, around?
<seb128> tkamppeter, you probably just better ask your question so he can reply when he reads scrollback
<seb128> bregma, hey, how do you guys track bugs to fix for trusty in unity/what's the best way to point the "that's a regression we need to fix before release"?
<tkamppeter> larsu, seb128, there seems to be a problem with whatever icon pops up on Xubuntu when something is printed, see bug 1291075. CUPS does its job correctly as the printout comes correctly out of the printer, the problem is the desktop icon. To which package do I have to assign this bug?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1291075 in cups (Ubuntu) "printer icon does not disappear" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291075
<seb128> tkamppeter, I don't know, maybe ochosi can help you
<tkamppeter> ochosi, ^^^
<davmor2> seb128, Trevinho, andyrock: Okay so after a reboot the screen blanking is kicking in correctly \o/ however ctrl+alt+l isn't blanking the screen like it used to it is just displaying the unlock screen is that deliberate or not do you know?
<larsu> tkamppeter: I don't know either, sorry
<seb128> davmor2, seems like worth reporting a bug
<davmor2> seb128: will do
<seb128> thanks
<mdeslaur> seb128: so bug 1291370 is a regression in unity-gtk-module
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1291370 in unity-gtk-module (Ubuntu) "in virtual-manager, the global-menu or local integrated menus stopped working in the vm-display" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291370
<seb128> mdeslaur, from what version?
<mdeslaur> seb128: the latest one, I put the version that worked in the bug
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks for figuring that out
<mdeslaur> np, thanks in advance for fixing it ;)
<seb128> mdeslaur, stop using old gtk2 softwares btw :p
<mdeslaur> seb128: you mean like firefox? ;)
<jibel> seb128, do you know if there is a more detailed test plan than https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-system-settings for system settings?
<seb128> mdeslaur, for example :p
<mdeslaur> hehe
<seb128> jibel, there isn't
<jibel> thanks
<seb128> jibel, what sort of details are you missing? it's basically "run autotests, check manually things that changed"
<seb128> jibel, I'm open to suggestions on what else you would like to see there
<jibel> seb128, I'm looking for a list of user stories or a high level test cases that could be used to determine what should be tested, what can be automated and what cannot, this sort of thing.
<jibel> seb128, the best doc I could find is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings
<seb128> jibel, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-t-system-settings-testing is a the items we listed that would be nice to test
<seb128> those are not really "user story oriented" though
<seb128> they are specific widgets/actions to test rather than user journeys
<ochosi> tkamppeter: i don't have a printer (and also no network printer) here, but i'll try to look at it as soon as i can
<seb128> ochosi, hey, do you know what component is used by xubuntu, is that system-config-printer-applet? indicator-printer? xsomething?
<ochosi> by default in 13.10 we only had indicator-application
<ochosi> because we were restricted to gtk2 indicators
<seb128> but you have support for the notification area
<seb128> so you could be using system-config-printer-applet?
<ochosi> and system-config-printer-applet
<seb128> k
<seb128> that's probably the printer icon there
<ochosi> i think that one goes through either tray or indicator-application
<ochosi> not sure now, i frankly haven't had a printer @home for quite a while...
<seb128> seems like the bug should be reassigning to system-config-printer
<seb128> which was the question I think
<ochosi> ah ok
<ochosi> yeah, in that case that seems the obvious choice
<seb128> reassigned*
<seb128> ochosi, thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter, ^
<ochosi> no problem!
<tkamppeter> ochosi, thank you very much.
<ochosi> tkamppeter: can you check whether that still happens in 14.04?
<ochosi> would be nice to get this fixed before the release
<ochosi> tkamppeter: if it really still applies to trusty, please then link it to this blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/xubuntu-t-bugs
<ochosi> and for the rest, head over to #xubuntu-devel, no need to spam these nice folks' channel ;)
<tkamppeter> ochosi, I do not have Xubuntu here.
<ochosi> ok
<tkamppeter> ochosi, seb128, I have reassigned the bug to s-c-p now and asked the original author (Tim Waugh) for help on debugging this.
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<andyrock> seb128, i can reproduce the bug
<andyrock> i'm working on it
<seb128> andyrock, oh, what did you change?
<andyrock> seb128, i reinstalled gnome-screensaver
<seb128> shrug, disconnects
<seb128> tedg, kenvandine, larsu, charles, attente: I delete the settings meeting for today, vUDS ... but I just realized you guys might want to have one anyway (if you don't have sessions)
<seb128> andyrock, so your version was maybe different from the only we landed?
<seb128> (not sure that went through before)
<larsu> seb128: I'm fine thanks. I finally got around to pushing that rhythmbox MR if you have some time
<seb128> larsu, great, I've another session to lead now but then I can have a look
<larsu> cool
<kenvandine> seb128, nothing from me
<nessita> hello everyone! so long. kenvandine, question: were you able to workaround the issue we were having yesterday when trying to watch live streams of UDS sessions? ("An erro occurred please try again later")
<seb128> nessita, hey! it has been a while, how are you?
<kenvandine> nessita, incognito mode in chrome worked for me
<nessita> kenvandine, oh, I tried that, no luck for me
<nessita> seb128, hola!!!! I'm pretty good -- one year older! as every year :-D
<nessita> you?
<seb128> nessita, just got your birthday?
<seb128> nessita, I'm good thanks
<nessita> seb128, today! still crying, though :-P
<seb128> nessita, happy birthday! don't cry :-(
 * seb128 hugs nessita
 * nessita hugs seb128 
<seb128> I can see a chrisccoulson!
<seb128> bregma, did you see my questions about unity bugs tracking earlier today btw?
<bregma> seb128, yes: any lockscreen bugs should be tagged with 'lockscreen' because those are the priority right now, else we target them for the upstream Unity 7.2 release
<seb128> bregma, so you want bugs on upstream component and ubuntu?
<seb128> I noticed for lockscreen, but I've some that are not with it
<seb128> like the launcher tooltips looking wrong
<seb128> or the ">" in the launchers being out of sync with reality sometimes
<seb128> dobey, hey, did you see the s-c bug/patch I pointed earlier?
<dobey> seb128: yeah. will look at it
<seb128> dobey, thanks
<mlankhorst> ok that was terrible, i had to check the desktop background settings to make sure that I didn't regress mesa with my mesa 10.1 in the ppa
<mlankhorst> who came up with triangles for the trusty background? :o
<desrt> seb128: any update on the gsettings crasher?
<desrt> i'd like to tuck that into the next release if possible
<ochosi> quick question: do you guys use button-images in general in unity or not? (i.e. ButtonImages=1)
<ochosi> just wondering cause there's a change in how gtk3 aligns labels in buttons (now they're baseline-aligned instead of vertically centered) and it looks a bit bad with icons
<ochosi> here's an illustration of what i mean: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-2014-03-13-164642.php
<ochosi> (it looks the same with ambiance, but yeah, this is adwaita)
<seb128> desrt, when is the next release? I uploaded to the desktop team ppa bit earlier, waiting for that to build and giving you my +1 soon
<desrt> seb128: monday
<seb128> desrt, ok, so that should be fine, you are going to be my feedback before eod today
<desrt> excellent
 * desrt doing end-of-cycle cleanups
<Sweetshark> seb128: libreoffice autopkgtests are (almost) running again.
<seb128> Sweetshark, nice, what's the almost?
<Sweetshark> seb128: (just some broken deps, that should be easy to fix)
<Sweetshark> seb128: broken in the sense of "some needless autogenerated deps in the helper package (libreoffice-subsequentcheckbase) that we use"
<seb128> k
<davmor2> seb128: bug 1292069 has been filed so I confirmed it but I think it and it could link to bug 1292078
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1292069 in Unity "After locking the screen manually (Ctrl+Alt+L), then walking away, need to unlock twice" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292069
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1292078 in unity (Ubuntu) "New lock screen is shown on ctrl+alt+l rather than blanking the screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292078
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128!
<lifeless> hmm, my laptop now suspends when I close the lid, even though I've used gnome-control-center to tell it to 'do nothing'
<lifeless> Any suggestions on how to debug this?
<seb128> davmor2, ok
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey
<GunnarHj> seb128: What do you think about this new shortcut thing at first login?
<seb128> lol
<seb128> GunnarHj, I knew you wouldn't like for guest sessions ;-)
<seb128> it's useful, not sure it should happen in a guest session though
<seb128> having it stack on top of the dialog that the guest session opens looks buggy
<GunnarHj> seb128: Right, for the guest session it's extra bad. But I doubt that it's the kind of guidance that new Ubuntu users ask for at first hand.
<GunnarHj> seb128: Do you know what kind of flag that stops it from showing up later on?
<seb128> GunnarHj, I'm not sure, open a bug about it I guess
<seb128> no, but bregma or Trevinho might know
<bregma> GunnarHj, there's a file in XDG_CONFIG_DIR that gets created to prevent it from showing
<bregma> GunnarHj, open a bug so we can track this problem please
<GunnarHj> bregma: Thanks! Guess I could use that to propose something that stops it in guest session.
<GunnarHj> bregma: Will open a bug as well.
<seb128> bregma, btw what that a design request? it feels like a first start dialog, which we decided to not do long ago ... if we revisit that it seems like we might have more things to communicate to users than keybindings
<seb128> bregma, it also feels like that should have been through a ffe ... ;-)
<GunnarHj> seb128: It's a "fix" of bug 1283619
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1283619 in Unity "No "first run" tutorial for Unity/Ubuntu" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283619
<GunnarHj> seb128, bregma: I filed bug #1292178 about the guest session conflict.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1292178 in unity (Ubuntu) "New shortcut hint conflicts with startup dialog in guest sessions" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292178
<GunnarHj> bregma: still there?
<apw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1292217
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1292217 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm screen lock has triggered but keyboard is still connected to the main session" [Undecided,New]
<apw> who owns lightdm as a screensaver issues, as i have a laptop which is letting me type through the screensaver
<bschaefer> apw, the new lock screen?
<bschaefer> apw, if so the current tagged list of bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bugs?field.tag=lockscreen
<bschaefer> apw, if its a new bug please file it against unity with a lockscreen tag :)
<desrt> seb128: hey.  update?
<seb128> desrt, hey, works fine from what I can tell! I was not able to trigger the issue so I can't confirm it's fixed, but computer/session works without any visible issue
<desrt> cool
<desrt> i'll roll it into monday's release, then
<desrt> it seems pretty 'safe' to me, fwiw
<desrt> but i appreciate the testing just incase of some stupid mistake
<seb128> right, thanks
<desrt> no.  thank YOU
<desrt> </canadian>
<seb128> I'm going to upload it to trusty and watch errors.ubuntu.com
<seb128> desrt, oh, sorry, did you just accidentally bump into me? ;-)
<desrt> seb128: that's sorry
<seb128> I just said that!
<desrt> but it's probably my fault that you had the wrong information.  sorry about that.
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> oh indeed.  you're right!  very sorry.
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: ping?
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, you can just ask a question..
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Any spontaneous idea what causes the confusing behavior at bug 1292241?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1292241 in unity (Ubuntu) "Using lightdm-gtk-greeter and still taken to unity-greeter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292241
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, look at lightdm.log and the config
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, oh, this is running Unity right?
<robert_ancell> Unity now provides a screen lock
<robert_ancell> I think there might be a bug where it doesn't drop it's lock sometimes when lightdm authenticates
<seb128> robert_ancell, GunnarHj: bug #1291088
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1291088 in unity (Ubuntu) "Doesn't unlock when coming back from the greeter" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291088
<robert_ancell> there we go :)
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell, seb128: Seems that the issue is addressed. Leaving it you you guys to sort it out. ;-)
<seb128> GunnarHj, can you mark you bug as duplicate?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Sure.
<seb128> thanks
<robert_ancell> seb128, have you ever looked into bug 1272977?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1272977 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "gtk-update-icon-cache segfaults in gdk_pixbuf_io_init()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1272977
<robert_ancell> Seems quite common
<robert_ancell> according to errors.ubuntu.com
<seb128> robert_ancell, yes, I think it's a dist-upgrade issue
<seb128> e.g versions mismatch in memory and disk
<robert_ancell> oh, the loaders?
<seb128> or mismatch because half the update happened and triggers are called
<seb128> yeah, from what I saw it seemed like to happen on precise to trusty updates
<seb128> so I guess there is a side effect of doing updates in sessions...
<seb128> I might be wrong, but it seemed the reason why the retracings bts were not good as well
<seb128> robert_ancell, got disconnected, not sure if you replied, I was saying that the failing retraces seemed to me because the running/disk versions mismatched
<seb128> but I might be wrong
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, it looks likely
<seb128> not sure if there is anything we can do about that
<robert_ancell> I wondered if they were being triggered on bad files, but I think what you've said is more likely
<seb128> out of stopping to do update in session
<robert_ancell> it should probably check the loaders version number and stop if they mismatch
<apw> seb128, how do i unlock unity lockscreen from the command line, as i cannot from the prompts
<seb128> apw, you can't afaik, why can't you from the prompts?
<apw> seb128, cause my keyboard is connected to the applications behind it
<seb128> how do you do that?!
<apw> seb128, for instance i am typeig this text now though the lockscreen
<seb128> weird
<sarnold> .. and reading the responses?
<apw> seb128, because it is compeltely broken i assume, and insecure
<seb128> that's helpful
<apw> sarnold, no, i have a second machine to read it
<seb128> wfm
<seb128> (as helpful)
<apw> yeah, that
<seb128> did you do anything special to get it in this state?
<seb128> having steps to reproduce would help to debug
<seb128> rather than "it's buggy and insecure"
<seb128> but otherwise, no way to unlock that I guess, go to a vt and run "unity" to replace the running one?
<apw> i left the machine to lock and this is what i got
<apw> until i can unlock it i can't reproduce without rebooting etc
<apw> if there is nothing interesting to be gained from its current state, then i can do that
<seb128> did you have a context menu/special ui/something open?
<apw> behind the lock ... hard to say
<apw> thlugh alt-tab is "working" as in it pops the app selector
<apw> and that normally doesn't work when menus are open does it ?
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho, andyrock, ^ is there any info that would be useful?
<seb128> it doesn't indeed
<apw> my memory is upgrading, rebooting, logining in and setting up windows, moving to another machine leaving it to lock
<apw> not even locking it, and coming back to this
<apw> but ... i wasn't looking out for it
<seb128> k
<seb128> well, you are the first one to report the issue
<apw> its quite a new change too mind you
<seb128> with is good, because it's not everyone, but less good because it means there is a bug there that might be not easy to reproduce/debug
<seb128> well, we got like 10 bug reports about other (minor) issues
<seb128> I've also beeing locking and testing different scenarios on several machines since yesterday
<seb128> including what happens on idle timeout, etc
<seb128> never got that one
<apw> so the other issue i have with it is it is not turning off the screen, so i will have to zap it before bed
<seb128> right, that has been report and should be easy to fix
<seb128> reported
<apw> seems i can interact with my rhythmbox as well, but no i can do that on the working machine as well
<bregma> apw, here's trick to unlocking until the window ordering bug is fixed (and the fix is in the works): select an indicator, then select the password field again
<apw> bregma, that does indeed work
<bregma> if you use alt-tab while the lock screen is on, input gets redirected to one of the apps behind the lock screen
<bregma> which you need to hop is not your facebook status
<apw> bregma, or in my case irc indeed
<seb128> bregma, I can't reproduce that, alt-tab on the lock screen gives the focus back to the password entry for me
<apw> yeah it doesn't reproduce immediatly for me, there must be some other factor, like self locking or something
<seb128> self locking didn't do it for today
<bregma> I can reproduce it by hitting alt-tab then without lifting tab, hit control-L
<seb128> so maybe rather timing or bug or something
<bregma> it's definitely a reproduceable bug, and I believe with a known solution
<seb128> bregma, good to see you can reproduce, it means you can confirm the fix once we have one ;-)
<seb128> good
<seb128> I hope you guys plan to do a landing when that's available
<apw> bregma, ok you are right if i ALT-tab and then without releasing ALT move to C-A-L to lock it does reproduce
<bregma> the downside to the new screen locker is it raises a bunch of old stacking order problems, the upside is we already know how to solve most of those
<seb128> that sentence would be better without the "most of"
<seb128> when we though that being in the wm would make it easier to avoid stacking issues than being outside of it...
<bschaefer> seb128, the stacking issue is that all nux windows are DOCK type, which according to the standard, FULLSCREEN windows stack above them
<bschaefer> seb128, sooo the WM is doing the right thing, we just want a different behavior :)
<xnox> apw: bregma i have a way to recover.
<seb128> bschaefer, well, that doesn't explain alt-tab working in backend and other apps taking input while the lockscreen is displayed in front, does it?
<bschaefer> seb128, well no, but i have a fix to hide the switcher before going into the lockscreen :)
<seb128> xnox, recover what?
 * bschaefer missed half of the convo
<xnox> seb128: from broken lock.
<seb128> xnox, <bregma> apw, here's trick to unlocking until the window ordering bug is fixed (and the fix is in the works): select an indicator, then select the password field again
<xnox> seb128: meh, not fun =)
<seb128> ;-)
<xnox> seb128: i did: XDG_SEAT_PATH=/org/freedesktop/DisplayManager/Seat0 dm-tool switch-to-greeter
<xnox> and login again =)
<seb128> bschaefer, so the issue is "only" that the switcher is open while the lockscreen kicks in?
<seb128> xnox, haha
<bschaefer> seb128, yup!
<bschaefer> once you're in lockscreen you cannot use the switcher
 * bschaefer double checks just to be sure :)
<seb128> bschaefer, it's a bit weird, apw said it happen on a lock-on-idle for him
<seb128> happened
<seb128> like he was away from the box when it locked
<seb128> so alt-tab was not likely open
<bschaefer> seb128, i've actually never tested the lock-on-idle
<seb128> that seems like something we should test ;-)
<bschaefer> seb128, i can test that out, but ill get the fix for the switcher open when going into the lockscreen
<seb128> we better release the lts with a secure lock screen
<seb128> k
<bschaefer> seb128, yeah i just now started using the lockscreen :)
<seb128> let's see if some users still hit issues once those fixes land
<bschaefer> cool, i have 4 other branches with some fixes as well landing
<xnox> seb128: we only need secure lock screen in .1 ;-)
<bschaefer> with the alt+tab
<seb128> great, let's land that
<seb128> xnox, hehe
<seb128> on that note, calling it a day
<seb128> night
<bschaefer> seb128, have a good night!
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-03-14
<TheMuso> darkxst: You need to set a commit message for https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/unity-settings-daemon/lp1224217/+merge/210913 as unity-settings-daemon is managed by the CI landing system.
<TheMuso> darkxst: Also, you don't add a changelog entry, since the CI landing bot creates the changelog when the release is made. The commit message serves as your changelog entry.
<darkxst> TheMuso, hi
<darkxst> I had a commit message?, so I just need to remove the changelog entry?
<TheMuso> darkxst: Yes but the commit message needs to be set on the merge page.
<darkxst> TheMuso, ok, should be fixed now
<TheMuso> darkxst: Right, xnox has also commented.
<xnox> darkxst: can you explain the complete set of changes?
<xnox> darkxst: when Laney and I were designing this, we assumed _everything_ will want gnome-settings-daemon, but Ubuntu/unity7 session.
<darkxst> xnox,  only GNOME3 sessions will use g-s-d. GNOME2-ish sessions are much closer to Unity, so makes more sense for them to be using u-s-d.
<xnox> darkxst: if tht's the case, just flipping the conditions should be fine. But then only u-s-d and g-s-d are affected.
<xnox> darkxst: did you already upload anything else? i'd like to review all of proposed changes.
<darkxst> TheMuso may have uploaded the other bits?
<xnox> darkxst: e.g. seeds will need to change as well.
<TheMuso> darkxst: Right, xnox has also commented.I already uploaded gnome-session and gnome-settings-daemon as sponsor. THings made sense to me when I looked things over.
<xnox> TheMuso: let me look at the diffs, as that may complete break next image generation =/
<TheMuso> Fair enough.
<xnox> darkxst: TheMuso: right the changelog entires now make sense to me =)
<xnox> TheMuso: i'd rather unity-settings-daemon go in as a direct upload into the archive, together with the rest of the uploads.
<xnox> TheMuso: darkxst: desktop environments / seeds that use gnome-settings-daemon should probably change to unity-settings-daemon now.
<xnox> darkxst: this sort of change should not have been done really, without consulting them =/
<darkxst> mitya57 is taking care of the gnome-flashback side
<xnox> darkxst: cool.
<darkxst> and I assume edubuntu seed
<xnox> darkxst: i'm not sure who else sould be required to adapt.
<xnox>   edubuntu: dvd
<xnox>   ubuntu-gnome: daily-live
<xnox>   ubuntukylin: daily-live
<xnox> darkxst: right edubuntu & ubuntu kylin.
<xnox> darkxst: i'll take care of kylin.
<darkxst> xnox, ok thanks
<TheMuso> I'm not sure what happens if one is supposed to directly override a CI controlled package...
<TheMuso> Or more to the point, what I am supposed to do.
<robert_ancell> desrt, what sets XDG_RUNTIME_DIR?
<robert_ancell> I'm thinking a PAM module somewhere
<desrt> logind
<desrt> see pam_systemd(8)
<robert_ancell> ta
<pitti> Good morning
<penghuan> Hi, all, I'm confused about the 'DesktopName' field in gnome session's .session file, for ubuntu defines it as DesktopName=Unity, is there any docs about how it comes or how can i define a new DesktopName, hope for help, thanks!
<darkxst> penghuan, just don't! the whole desktop thing is a slight mess atm
<darkxst> there is an XDG list of approved desktops for OnlyShowIn
<darkxst> which is loosed used for XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<darkxst> loosely
<darkxst> beyond that you are guaranteed to break things by using undefined values
<RAOF> pitti: Good morning!
<pitti> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> pitti: I don't suppose you've ever tried to record a touchscreen device with umockdev, have you?
<RAOF> pitti: I'm pretty good.
<RAOF> How about your fine self?
<pitti> RAOF: I thought I did
<pitti> RAOF: quite well, thanks! learning lots of cloud stuff technology recently :)
<pitti> RAOF: I certainly recorded touchpad events (that's in iumockdev's test suite); shouldn't really be that different?
<RAOF> Hah!
<RAOF> Yes, I thought so.
<RAOF> But my touchpad playback works fine, but when I try to record my mako's touchscreen it all goes doolally.
<pitti> RAOF: back when I wrote these I didn't have a linux touch screen at hand; now I have the nexus 4, so I guess I could do some touch recording there
<pitti> RAOF: interesting
<RAOF> As in - I get a lot of touch events, but they're all for the same point.
<pitti> RAOF: i. e. evtest itself works, but when you run it on the umockdev playback it fails?
<RAOF> I'm not sure if this is a bug in my test harness or not.
<pitti> RAOF: ah, so you get the right number of events at the right time, but with wrong data?
<RAOF> Maybe?
<RAOF> I get roughly the right number of events, but they all seem to have the same coordinates.
<RAOF> Until I change direction, or something.
<pitti> RAOF: maybe some endianess confusion (unlikely), or 32 vs. 64 bit truncation somwhere?
<RAOF> Yeah, maybe.
<RAOF> Hm. Running evtest on the umockdev recording makes evtest segfault...
<pitti> RAOF: re; trying that now on the G4
<pitti> RAOF: so evtest on the real touch device on mako seems quite fine; I guess that's how you started, too?
<RAOF> I actually didn't start like that; I just started by recording Mir.
<pitti> RAOF: hm, udev's input-id doesn't even seem to recognize teh touch screen as such
<pitti> I had expected some ID_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=1
<RAOF> Yeah, I expected the same.
<RAOF> But we probably just don't have the appropriate udev rules set up.
<RAOF> It's not like anyone has ever actually cared that the N4's touchscreen doesn't have the appropriate udev tags before.
<pitti> yeah; it just caught my eye
<pitti> anyway, mako-touch.script is a wonderful pile of binary garbage; the time offsets look right, though
<pitti> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ umockdev-run -d mako-touch.umockdev -s /dev/input/event2=mako-touch.script evtest /dev/input/event2
<pitti> evtest: can't get version: Invalid argument
<pitti> RAOF: is that what you saw?
<pitti> RAOF: ah, I suspect I need to record/replay the ioctls too, as evdev needs those for the MT extensions
<RAOF> pitti: Right. I recorded the ioctls too, and then evtest segfaults :)
<pitti> $ sudo umockdev-record -i /dev/input/event2=mako-touch.ioctl -s /dev/input/event2=mako-touch.script evtest /dev/input/event2
<pitti> $ umockdev-run -d mako-touch.umockdev -i /dev/input/event2=mako-touch.ioctl -s /dev/input/event2=mako-touch.script evtest /dev/input/event2
<pitti> RAOF: that works just perfectly here
<pitti> and of course the initial umockdev-record /dev/input/event2 > mako-touch.umockdev
<RAOF> pitti: Hm. I'll try recording again...
<pitti> RAOF: note that .script files are appended, so better remove them first
<pitti> (.ioctl too)
<RAOF> pitti: I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/7088883/
<RAOF> (It segfaults at about the time the first event would be sent.
<RAOF> )
<pitti> all these errors at the top shouldn't be there really
<pitti> Input device name: "touch_dev"
<pitti> RAOF: it shouldn't be "unknown", and the sysfs bits exist; I wonder what went wrong there
<pitti> RAOF: how does your .umockdev look like?
<pitti> phone, brb
<RAOF> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7088898/
<pitti> RAOF: that looks identical to mine
<RAOF> pitti: So, um...? What's going on? :(
<pitti> RAOF: just to confirm, are you running umockdev-run on the N4 as well, or on your laptop?
<RAOF> Ah.
<RAOF> Running umockdev-run on my laptop.
<RAOF> Are you running it on the N4?
<pitti> ah
<pitti> yes
<RAOF> So, I'd very much like this to work on my laptop, because I'd very much like this to work on our all our CI infrastructure :)
<pitti> RAOF: right, I get the same error here
<RAOF> Right. We've got some architecture dependencies somewhere.
<RAOF> HUZZAH!
<chrisccoulson> good morning
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> i'm finally upgrading to trusty! https://twitter.com/chrisccoulson/status/444389398470086656
<chrisccoulson> this must be the latest i've ever upgraded :/
<pitti> oh, wow
<pitti> what's saucy?
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> pitti, the upgrader is inaccurate - it took just under 7 minutes to download the update, not 10 https://twitter.com/chrisccoulson/status/444388773149687808 ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: OMG - critical bug!
<chrisccoulson> heh
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so if that's the biggest problem that you've found → WIN! :)
<pitti> $ src/umockdev-run -d /tmp/mako-touch.umockdev -- udevadm info --export-db
<pitti> ERROR: uevent_sender_send: No such device /sys/devices/virtual/input/input2/event2
<pitti> ERROR: uevent_sender_send: No such device /sys/devices/virtual/input/input2
<pitti> RAOF: ^ so this reproduces the first errors, and is a smaller problem; looking into that now
<pitti> RAOF: it looks like some fallout from the recent "send add uevent for device additions"
<RAOF> Probably so.
<pitti> RAOF: ok, I'll have a look at this today; this is excellent offline hacking material for my train ride this afternoon :)
<RAOF> pitti: Superb!
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<seb128> grrrr
<seb128> TheMuso, darkxst: no no no, doing manual landing of unity-settings-daemon which is under CI landing is not cool, it creates extra work for us. Also those changes seem like they should have been discussed on the mailing list or including somebody from desktop firts
<darkxst> seb128, I did chat with pitti about it
<darkxst> and I have no idea about the CI stuff
<seb128> seems like TheMuso told you it was under CI landing (reading night logs)
<darkxst> yeh, then xnox told him to push it manually
<seb128> TheMuso, "I'm not sure what happens if one is supposed to directly override a CI controlled package..."
<seb128> don't
<seb128> right
<seb128> because the other ones got uploaded in an uncoordinated fashion
<seb128> which forced you to make extra wrong to fix it
<seb128> shrug, more work for me today to fix the mess I guess
<darkxst> seb128, I fail to see how that is my fault
<seb128> it's not, it's TheMuso's I guess
<darkxst> seb128, Laney, I know its getting pretty late but are you willing to ack bug 1228765
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1228765 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Implement DisplayConfig dbus interface and transition to gnome-desktop 3.10" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228765
<seb128> I didn't change my position since last time, I think it's late and it's wrong to do for a LTS quality wise for Ubuntu
<seb128> but I would like to accomodate GNOME Remix as well
<seb128> otherwise I would already have nacked it
<seb128> so I'm a bit unsure what to do
<seb128> do you have a ppa current that I can optin for to test the update?
 * seb128 tries to under the gnome-session change from DESKTOP_SESSION to XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<darkxst> seb128, no current ppa, it was too much work keeping it up to date with all the churn relating to u-s-d/u-c-c etc
<darkxst> seb128, DESKTOP_SESSION is to granular, ultimately atleast currently it comes down to run u-s-d or run g-s-d
<darkxst> once the legacy code is dropped other gnome2 sessions will be using u-s-d
<seb128> I hope the DESKTOP_SESSION change doesn't create issue for e.g Kylin or such, who use unity but maybe with a different .session because they have different required components
<darkxst> kylin should not be using g-s-d
<seb128> you changed the semantic of the job
<seb128> DESKTOP_SESSION is not used only by g-s-d/u-s-d
<seb128> that can be used by any job
<seb128> some that might not even be in the archive
<seb128> that's not of an ABI change
<darkxst> seb128, the upstart instance is *only* used by g-s-d/u-s-d
<seb128> how do you know?
<darkxst> I checked
<seb128> " some that might not even be in the archive"
<seb128> you can't check local systems for all our users
<seb128> some might have written jobs relying on the old semantic
<darkxst> seb128, you guys break our stuff, that is in the archive from time-to-time, yet you expect me to grep users local machines or something?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I'm just saying that it's a behaviour change, it's like changing an API in an incompatible way
<seb128> that should ideally not happen after ff
<seb128> I understand why you did it
<seb128> that doesn't mean it's risk free or right, or that we couldn't have find another way
<seb128> well, let's see if anyone complains
<darkxst> ok
<chrisccoulson> yay,  everything still works \o/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, upgraded to trusty? ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i did, finally :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not too bad thanks. how are you?
<ochosi> hm, who can i talk to about unity's new window-decorator?
<seb128> ochosi, Trevinho but he's off skiing until eow
<seb128> ochosi, but just ask your question, he might read backlog in between or others might be able to reply
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks, it's sunny friday ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I saw you on video in a vUDS session!
<chrisccoulson> lol
<ochosi> ok, thanks seb128 :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, that was the only session i participated in all week ;)
<ochosi> Trevinho: hey, i wanted to ask whether there's a way to have bright window-deco and dark panel with unity's new window-decorator? seems like it's not behaving as i'd have expected: https://github-camo.global.ssl.fastly.net/8b0e0720c71a10a947fdcddb0ab0932aed4a2757/687474703a2f2f692e696d6775722e636f6d2f79723774544a342e706e67
<apw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1292442
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1292442 in unity (Ubuntu) "lockscreen: menus interactable but render behind the lockscreen" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho: ^
<ogra_> must be a kernel issue :)
<xnox> seb128: the event semantics were only introduced recently at the sprint, just a few weeks back.
<xnox> seb128: and indeed specifically for gsd/usd
<seb128> xnox, there is no written rules that they can't be used for custom jobs
<xnox> seb128: in-development releases are not supported.
<seb128> xnox, sure, let me change a glib api that was added this cycle the week before release, and you tell me how that goes :p
<xnox> seb128: the event stayed, and parameters as well.
<apw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1292446
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1292446 in unity (Ubuntu) "lockscreen: on autolock on suspend the fade does not complete before suspend leaving desktop partially visible for a short period on resume" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> apw, just using launchpad is fine you know ;-)
<seb128> xnox, what are you arguing for? that changing semantics of our jobs, apis, etc after ff is fine?
<apw> seb128, heh ... i tend to lose bugs in launchpad so i like people bringing them :)
<xnox> seb128: apis -> no, events -> yes. we only guarantee a small stable subset of the job events both on the system and session init, and to my knowledge we never broke that. The "Well-known events" in man 7 upstart-events.
<xnox> e.g. dbus, dconf, desktop-start, desktop-end, file, session-end, startup, :sys:*, xsession.
<seb128> apw, yeah, fair enough, thanks for testing reporting those btw! (I can't believe that bregma and co didn't even try opening an indicator before landing the update :/)
<xnox> seb128: and re:apis, we are in process landing qt5.0->5.2 merely weeks before release ;-)
<seb128> xnox, but it got prepared and got a ffe
<seb128> xnox, also qt releases are supposed to be api/binary compatible (if you omi the qreal change on arm)
<apw> seb128, i am thorough, it is in my nature, else i couldn't look after a kernel :)
<xnox> seb128: here it's a bugfix, since wrong s-d got used under some environments.
<ogra_> apw, seb128 would always beat the LP bug DB in a contest, he knows all desktop bugs from the top of his head ;)
<apw> ogra_, yeah i have somone on my team like that, i forget the ones i am activly working on and have to look them up all the time, numbers are nightmare things
 * ogra_ learned long time ago that asking him is faster than the LP search page ;)
<ogra_> apw, same here :)
<seb128> xnox, let's not argue about it, we obviously have different view of what it takes to have a solid LTS out (I might be too conservative, or might not be enough ;-)
<xnox> heh, well it _is_ your product =) and i've never released an LTS yet.
<xnox> seb128: let me file an FFe about the plymouth-upstart-bridge rewrite and plymouth ubuntu-logo theme rewrite.
<seb128> lol
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, i like the new lock screen ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks, kudos to the unity guys ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i should have upgraded earlier, i've been missing out on all this stuff
<apw> seb128, is it known that the timer setting in settings (for the lockscreen) is not working?
<apw> ie. it says "lock after 30s" and after several minutes it has not yet done so
<seb128> apw, what settings?
<seb128> what panel rather
<seb128> the privacy one or the lock one? (that's a known duplication/issue, I think privacy is buggy)
<xnox> Anybody here has HiDPI machine and wants to test a scaled up plymouth theme?
 * seb128 doesn't have an Hi-DPI machine
<ogra_> expense one !
<ochosi> xnox: any changes coming up in plymouth that flavors should adapt their themes to?
<ochosi> (just asking cause i recently got this bug reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1220076)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 572155 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1220076 Splash image wrong size when two displays connected" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ochosi> oh, that one has meanwhile been marked...
<xnox> ochosi: no, not really. I only tweaked ubuntu-logo theme, to do Image.Scale () on images to get them the right size on HiDPI screens and that's it.
<apw> seb128, "
<xnox> ochosi: there is no automatic scaling factor detection, yet. thus one could copy/mimic the static upscale, or wait for scaling factor detection.
<apw> seb128, "Brightness and Lock" has 30s on it on mine, and its not 30s for sure
<xnox> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1292458
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1292458 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "[FFe] a bunch of updates to plymouth" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> apw, that's an ages old bug
<seb128> apw, lock time is added to the "turn off screen after" one
<seb128> apw, so "30s" is "30s after screen is off"
<seb128> (I know it's confusing)
<apw> so we so should add "a further" to the text for that
<seb128> apw, yeah, we should probably do that
<seb128> I think we discussed that with mpt some cycles ago, need to find the bug back/his recommendations
<seb128> apw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1063682
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1063682 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Screensaver settings GUI is confusing" [Low,Triaged]
<apw> seb128, the other commenters on there have a point that if they were independant times, things would work a lot better, and a lot more like people expect.  as i want my screen to lock after 5m and only power off after 30m to save my screen being turned on and off alllll the time
<seb128> apw, right, I'm unsure why GNOME made it this way
<seb128> we should look at fixing it, we just never found the free slots to do that :/
<apw> seb128, do you know if it is possible to add mouse bindings to window titles any more, i used to have a "lower this window" binding on the title bar, and it went away with the recent updates
<seb128> apw, I don't know sorry, Trevinho would know (but it's on vac this week)
<ochosi> xnox: ah ok, well good to know, i might apply the same method on xubuntu's plymouth theme then. thanks!
<Sweetshark> seb128: I wonder how exactly I would add the caladea/carlito fonts to libreoffice. my instinct would tell me to add them as a 'Suggests:' to libreoffice-writer or libreoffice-core. But then they would need to explicitly be added to the default install. Also we currently have no font suggests on either package currently, so this feel a bit odd. Suggestions?
<seb128> Sweetshark, well, those are used by writer no? why would writer recommends the frequently used fonts?
<Sweetshark> seb128: the issue is not that they are intended to be user for user because they are pretty or something. Its that these fonts are metric compatible fallbacks for fonts distributed by default with new MS Windows versions.
<seb128> Sweetshark, right, so it seems like you want those coming with writer to get a good experience, so writer should recommends them
<Sweetshark> seb128: k, will do so. ;)
<Sweetshark> although ..
<Sweetshark> the same applies for e.g. impress -- no fallback font: suddenly text is bigger/smaller on the slides. (thus I considered to add it to libreoffice-core, not -writer).
<seb128> well, you know better than me where things are useful
<seb128> if normal users would benefit to have those fonts coming with any libreoffice component, make code recommends it
<seb128> it->those
<Sweetshark> seb128: k
<seb128> desrt, hey, happy friday!
<seb128> desrt, new glib is in trusty since yesterday evening, no complain so far, so looks good
<seb128> desrt,  I can't tell yet if the reports stopped, but we should have a better view of that next week
<seb128> reports of the issue it's supposed to fix
<seb128> (we didn't get any today, but it might be just that nobody got the update & hit the bug, we didn't get reports from that issue that often)
<desrt> seb128: i noticed the landing from the bug report
<desrt> so i pushed the patches upstream already
<seb128> great
<desrt> pitti: hey.  around?
<desrt> pitti: i'm wondering what the state of jhbuild-on-ubuntu-via-jenkins is... it doesn't look great
<Sweetshark> didrocks: I have my ex boss pinging me about Ubuntu Touch ...
<didrocks> Sweetshark: yelling at you? :p
<Sweetshark> didrocks: "Tried the image, all looking quite nice. But of course, one wants to have a closer look then: I found the build instructions kinda hard to dig through thogh ..."
<didrocks> ah, this is not me :p
<Sweetshark> didrocks: so essentially he is asking for help, but at also seems to want to invest some time (and possibly contribute). is there any ML list or other channel for getting started there?
<Sweetshark> didrocks: or to put it different: if its not you, who is it?
<Sweetshark> :D
<didrocks> Sweetshark: yeah, the best way is the ubuntu phone ML
<didrocks> Sweetshark: tell him to join https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/maillist.html
<Sweetshark> didrocks: alright, thanks!
<didrocks> yw ;)
<Sweetshark> ah, he seemed to have joined lp and the phone team already: https://launchpad.net/~mathias-bauer
<ogra_> Sweetshark, yeah, he made some noise already :)
<ogra_> i think sergio even tried to help him
<ogra_> (not sure why anyone would want to build from source though ... it isnt an easy task)
 * Sweetshark tests the build from the ppa with autopkgtests in a VM. *excited*
<Sweetshark> "after this operation 5137MB of additional discspace will be used" <- libreoffice autopkgtest installing its deps.
<Sweetshark> *grumble* no space left on device *grumble*
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-03-15
<ibrahim> can anyone help me with tplink usb wireless card ??
<desrt> ricotz: hey... i notice you have commit access on zeitgeist ;)
<ricotz> desrt, hi, i guess so
<Kamy> bonsoir
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-03-16
<hyperair> is it compiz's or unity's fault that it is unable to cope with multihead configuration change?
<TheMuso`> seb128: Fair enough, I was going on xnox's advice, and thought that CI would just go from the upload I made. I know now, although it wasn't the best way to find out. :) Apologies.
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-03-09
<pitti> Good morning
<larsu> guten morgen!
<pitti> hey larsu, wie gehts?
<larsu> pitti: gut danke! Hatte ein schönes verlängertes Wochenende im Thüringer Wald
<larsu> und dir?
<pitti> larsu: auch gut, Erkaeltung ist wieder besser
<larsu> schön!
<pitti> larsu: wir waren am Samstag in Muenchen zur Rocky Horror Picture Show -- grandios!
<pitti> und schicke Kostueme ueberall :)
<larsu> pitti: oh wow! Ich hoffe ihr hattet auch welche ;)
<pitti> larsu: naja, Netti hatte Strapse, ich nicht :)
<larsu> pitti: haha :D
 * larsu installs ubuntu on his new laptop
<pitti> larsu: ooh, new toys!
<larsu> yep
<larsu> put debian on there, but have tons of problems
<larsu> ubuntu makes more sense for work anyway ;)
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ?
<didrocks> pitti: ça va, et toi ? Moins malade ?
<didrocks> pitti: systemd by default \o/
<pitti> didrocks: oui -- encore un peu faible, mais je vais mieux que vendredi
<pitti> didrocks: oui !
<didrocks> pitti: tu as passé le week-end au lit ?
<pitti> didrocks: j'ai dormi beaucoup, oui ! mais nous aussi avons regardé "The Rocky Horror Picture Show" à Munich :)
<pitti> Aspirin FTW, wouldn't have missed that!
<didrocks> pitti: I guess it woke you up :)
<pitti> it was awesome
<larsu> pitti was right - I don't know how I lived without a us keyboard layout
<larsu> kezboard...
<didrocks> that's the path until you get to the final step of the evolution route…
<didrocks> which is an azerty keyboard of course!
<larsu> haha
<desrt> larsu: welcome to sanity
<desrt> didrocks needs some work still...
<larsu> didrocks: I doubt it, but lets see
<larsu> desrt: morning?!
<desrt> i guess?
<didrocks> hey desrt :)
<larsu> desrt: already made the switch to ubuntu this morning. debian had way too many problems on this machine
<desrt> through a series of intensive naps over the weekend i've recovered from sickness, but now my sleep is completely wonked
<larsu> glad to hear you're feeling better!
<desrt> larsu: fair enough.  you simply can't beat ubuntu for hardware support.
<pitti> larsu: hah
<larsu> desrt: indeed...
<larsu> trackpoint buttons are messed up sadly
<larsu> no button up events
<larsu> and wrongly assigned
 * larsu needs to investigate
<larsu> desrt: have you seen this guy complaining about the fdo notification backend?
<desrt> i recall something vague about that
<larsu> it's annoying. 3rd bug by now
<desrt> the case i recall, 'this guy' was hadess, though :)
<larsu> haha, no, different guy this time
<desrt> confused between the fdo spec and the gtk one
<larsu> same here
<larsu> I think it's time to bring the new spec
<larsu> I really don't want to flesh out the fdo backend that much
<desrt> so uh... let's go to NUE?
<larsu> ya?!
<willcooke> Morning
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<didrocks> safe trip back?
<larsu> willcooke: morning! how was bcn?
<willcooke> The plane was over weight, so we had to wait for ages to take people off and find them alternative flights
<didrocks> waow
<willcooke> BCN was great!  Still tired :/
<didrocks> "nice"
<larsu> ha, i can imaging
<larsu> *imagine
<didrocks> pitti: mind having a look? http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/tmp/0001-path_is_mount_point-handle-overlayfs.patch
<seb128> hey didrocks larsu pitti willcooke & desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128, comment vas-tu ?
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> pitti, bien ! et toi ?
<seb128> pitti, je suis en France
<pitti> seb128: mieux que vendredi, pas de fièvre; je suis d'accord
<pitti> seb128: ah, avec Hélène ?
<seb128> pitti, tant mieux !
<seb128> pitti, non, elle est dans sa famille pour quelques jours et moi dans la mienne
<mlankhorst> morning
<pitti> seb128: that's been a while, I'm sure they were happy to see you again!
<pitti> hey mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> hey
<didrocks> hey mlankhorst
<seb128> pitti, indeed :-)
<seb128> hey mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> pitti: so https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1424980 is the bug for xorg-server 1.17
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1424980 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "[ffe] xorg-server 1.17" [High,New]
<pitti> didrocks: (looking)
<Laney> hullo
<pitti> hey Laney
<darkxst> hey Laney, pitti
<darkxst> didrocks, and seb128
<seb128> hey
<Laney> hey darkxst pitti seb128!
<Laney> how's it going?
<seb128> hay Laney, wie gehts?
<seb128> good!
<Laney> there was an ACTUAL nice day at the weekend
<larsu> Laney!
<larsu> morning!
<darkxst> Laney, big ride and then oiled a big deck, good way to spend a public holiday I guess
<didrocks> hey Laney, darkxst!
<Laney> good old deck oiling, what a thing to be doing
<Laney> hey larsu et didrocks, ça va?
<didrocks> excellent, thanks! Nice sunny days here. It looks like spring :)
<larsu> Laney: great! Had a nice long weekend cross country skiing
<larsu> Laney: how was your weekend?
<Laney> "After a bright start in places cloud will quickly thicken as winds strengthen"
<Laney> >:|
<pitti> Laney: good, thanks! (aside from me breaking $world as usual :) )
<Laney> pitti: I saw that It Happened, good luck ;-)
<darkxst> pitti, is it S.. doom day ;)
<Laney> larsu: Good - went to the pub Friday, the enjoyed the sunny Saturday and yesterday was climbing / shopping for mothers day (which was a fail, but I ended up buying some books for myself ... *cough*)
<pitti> Laney: thanks! luck and lots of work, having fun sorting out the autopkgtest regressions; they spotted a lot of packaging errors
<Laney> oh yeah, good stuff
 * Laney is going to test that shutdown thing with upstart now
<larsu> Laney: haha cool. You have mother's day yesterday? It's women's day for us (mother's day being in may)
<Laney> it's this Sunday coming
<larsu> Laney: don't! It's systemd switch day today
<larsu> weird.....
<Laney> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mothering_Sunday
 * Laney should technically call it this apparently
<darkxst> Laney, yes, because wikipedia is always right ;)
<darkxst> our mothers day is in may as well
<didrocks> same here
<didrocks> and yesterday was women's day
<didrocks> again a proof that the UK is wrong :)
<Laney> it's those crazy brits
<didrocks> right, wanting to be… different! :)
<davmor2> didrocks: I know where you live......don't make me hunt you down ;)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<Laney> can someone non-UK tell me if this stream is geo restricted please?
<Laney> gst-play-1.0 http://a.files.bbci.co.uk/media/live/manifesto/audio/simulcast/hls/uk/sbr_high/llnw/bbc_radio_fourfm.m3u8
<didrocks> Laney: Bad Request (400) here
<didrocks>  Redirect to: (NULL)
<Laney> seems so
<didrocks> yeah, bbc is quite on the edge on geo restriction compared to other from what I experienced
<didrocks> sad because their documentaries are generally great
<Laney> some streams work
<Laney> I think http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio is supposed to be non-geoiped too
<didrocks> Laney: just picked one, and indeed, it's not
<Laney> Might just be these high quality live streams
<Laney> try some of the other ones from http://www.radiofeeds.co.uk/query.asp?feedme=BBC+Radio+4+(DAB) ?
<larsu> so I have en_US locale, including keyboard layout
<larsu> but indicator-datetime is giving me the date in german
<didrocks> wouldn't you expect this?
<didrocks> (as an user)
<larsu> no
<larsu> if my desktop language is english, so should be my time-in-panel language
<seb128> larsu, what is your LC_TIME?
<didrocks> you would prefer it to respect the locale I guess
<larsu> seb128: de_DE indeed. Any idea how that happened?
<seb128> larsu, no, how did you change your locale?
<larsu> no
<larsu> this is a very fresh install from this morning
 * larsu doesn't even have a compose key yet
<didrocks> maybe ubiquity when you pick your timezone and the default LC_TIME != default locale?
<larsu> might be
<larsu> sounds _very_ wrong though
<didrocks>   * Set LC_TIME to reflect the language rather than the location, as the
<didrocks>     lesser of two evils since it includes translations of day and month
<didrocks>     names (LP: #1160441).
<didrocks> and later:
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1160441 in evolution-data-server (Ubuntu) "Calendar is still in English despite French is selected as the Language during the installation" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1160441
<didrocks>   * Revert LC_TIME change from previous upload since at least
<didrocks>     language-selector also needs to be brought into sync, and it's too late
<didrocks>     for 13.04.
<didrocks> so, seems they tried to fix it
<didrocks> but reverted
<larsu> meh
<seb128> fix what?
<didrocks> larsu: cjwatson did those changes
<didrocks> seb128: fixes in the sense doing what larsu expects
 * larsu is looking forward to the say he installs a new laptop in China
<Laney> didrocks: can you try gst-play-1.0 http://a.files.bbci.co.uk/media/live/manifesto/audio/simulcast/hls/nonuk/sbr_low/llnw/bbc_radio_fourfm.m3u8 ?
 * Laney is trying to find a URL to give to an upstream guy
<didrocks> Laney: working
<Laney> thanks
<Laney> so you only get shitty quality :p
<Laney> bring on multicast
<Laney> dear laptop, why are you in iowait hell?
<Laney> fstrim --all :(
<didrocks> is it that slow? always quick for me
<Laney> root     14676  0.3  0.0  19968  2076 ?        D    09:21   0:06              \_ /sbin/fstrim --all
<Laney> seems to take a while ...
<Laney> there's something called Queued Trim which I guess I don't have
<Laney> SATA 3.1, July 2011 & this laptop is 2010 :(
<pitti> yeah, fstrim takes some 5 mins here
<darkxst> seb128, bug 1339355 you ok with that?
<ubot5> bug 1339355 in gnome-contacts (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update gnome-contacts to 3.14" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339355
<pitti> Laney: hm, it's actually taking 20 already, and still not done
<Laney> pitti: can you notice a decrease in IO performance?
<larsu> oh, systemd time!
<pitti> Laney: yeah, it usually does that; I just don't remember it taking that long
<Laney> ah, it's done that for a while for me
<larsu> Laney: why don't I see libgtk-3-0 3.14.8-0ubuntu2 in a dist-upgrade yet?
<larsu> launchpad tells me it's available
<Laney> it didn't move to release yet
<Laney> I'm currently adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud to look at the update-manager one
<larsu> oh? where do I see that?
<Laney> was assuming some other guy was going to check out apport
 * Laney coughs
<larsu> ah! /me is blind
<Laney> well
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0 two lines under vivid there
<pitti> Laney: yeah, I know a guy who is
<Laney> then you go to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html to see why
<larsu> thanks :)
 * Laney notices cryptic u-s-s bug activity
<Laney> err ubuntu-font-family
<flexiondotorg_> Laney, some advice please.
<flexiondotorg_> Laney, We have this rather impressive looking bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1426327
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1426327 in mate-user-share (Ubuntu) "some MATE apps don't receive GSettings notifications with GLib >= 2.43" [Critical,Triaged]
<flexiondotorg_> Laney, New point release tarballs are starting to come from MATE and being released to Debian experimental.
<flexiondotorg_> Laney, Do I need to file FFE for these packages to be synced from Debian experimental?
<Laney> flexiondotorg_: If they have new features, then yes. If it's just fixes to what we already have, no.
<flexiondotorg_> Laney, They are just fixing that specific issue.
<flexiondotorg_> Laney, So should I add the sync request to each package bug and sunscribe ubuntu-sponsors?
<Laney> Then no need, go straight to ubuntu-sponsors, do not pass go
<seb128> darkxst, no real opinion, if Laney and larsu are fine with the update +1 from me as well
<flexiondotorg_> Laney, Can you just clarify how I should notify ubuntu-sponsors about sync package from Debain experimental for #1426327
<Laney> flexiondotorg_: Just subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<flexiondotorg_> Laney, Should I do that when all packages are available in experimental?
<Laney> You can use the bug states if you want
<Laney> Or else just write that they're being uploaded now and might not be available
<flexiondotorg_> Laney, Thanks.
<Sweet5hark> moin
<Laney> what makes the dbus machine id file?
<Laney> update-manager just started failing due to this not being available
<Laney> hey Sweet5hark, what's up?
<seb128> Laney, machine-id? or something else dbusy?
<seb128> Laney, machine-id is a systemd thing iirc
<Laney> they both have them
<Laney> /var/lib/dbus/machine-id
<seb128> both what?
<larsu> I think dbus-daemon makes that when it first starts up?!
<Laney> systemd and dbus
<larsu> I'm unsure though
<didrocks> systemd takes the dbus system id if it was generated beforehand
<Laney> In a regular installation it's generated by the postinst (dbus-uuidgen)
<Laney> BUT for downloadable images that doesn't work
<didrocks> yeah, maybe it should just copiy the systemd generated machine-id at boot if there is no dbus id and dbus is installed
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> didrocks: looks like the upstart job had code to call uuidgen but the systemd unit doesn't
<Laney> also the init script has this too
<didrocks> interesting, so we should bring that up too
<didrocks> Laney: want to do the patch or should I?
<Laney> do you think upstream would have this?
<pitti> oh, perhaps dbus'es .service doesn't do that because dbus-daemon uses /etc/machine-id? (that woudl be nice, at least)
<pitti> or should something symlink that to /var?
<didrocks> Laney: with the kdbus focus, I would say, they would use /etc/machine-id maybe
<didrocks> I would really go with a symlink in PreExecStart at least
<Laney> ya, maybe it does
<didrocks> and maybe change our postinst hook to do this
<Laney> looks like dbus-uuidgen --ensure already copies /etc/machine-id if it can
<Laney> I can fix update-manager to prefer /etc/machine-id anyway
<didrocks> yeah, that sounds saner (still keeping the usptart fallback until the next LTS at least)
<Laney> could still be a good idea to have dbus run this for $random_packages
<larsu> pitti: boot as of this morning takes > 1 min. Something about setting up cryptswap
<larsu> do you need any logs from me or is this known?
<pitti> larsu: not known; I saw a similar bug last night though, hang on
<pitti> larsu: bug 1429354
<ubot5> bug 1429354 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Systemd takes very long to boot with error in swap mounting" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1429354
<pitti> larsu: if you can say for sure that it's the same, a response there would be appreciated (I left some question there); otherwise, rather file a new bug
<pitti> easier to dup than to fork
<larsu> pitti: seems like the same issue
<larsu> I'll update the bug
<larsu> let me know if you need more info
<pitti> larsu: cheers
<pitti> larsu: is that a standard cryptsetup vivid install? or custom partitioning/fstab?
<pitti> larsu: I tested cryptsetup like a month ago or so, but not recently; if it's reproducible easily, that'd be helpful
<larsu> pitti: very standard. Installed from 14.10 image this morning
<pitti> larsu: ah, and then upgraded to vivid?
<pitti> that should be simple to do then
<larsu> yes
<pitti> larsu: you didn't happen to try with a vivid daily install, I suppose?
<pitti> well, I guess I'll try that first
<larsu> pitti: no I havenn't sorry. Still had that image lying around on a usb key
<pitti> no worries
<larsu> oh wow, it doesn't detect any usb devices
<larsu> systemd-udevd[294]: error opening USB device 'descriptors' file
<pitti> larsu: and your udevadm info --export-db , s'il vous plaît ?
<pitti> (to match the UUID to detected hw)
<pitti> wow, cryptswap UUIDs from /dev/urandom -- I need to learn about how that's supposed to work
<larsu> pitti: udevadm doesn't have a --export-db
<larsu> hm, according to the man page, it does
<pitti> larsu: le huh?
<pitti> "info"?
<larsu> hm?
<larsu> oh, _info_
 * larsu is blind today, sorry
<larsu> coming up
<didrocks> pitti: as you committed the first patch, mind having a look at http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/systemd-devel/2015-March/029174.html?
<didrocks> just being a little bit less verbose (even if I don't like relying on a pid file to declare something is running or not, but as the function is factorized in systemd…)
<pitti> didrocks: yes, can do; thanks!
<didrocks> thanks :)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: since its not Friday anymore, please consider uploading http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/vivid/4.4.1/libreoffice_4.4.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes and http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/vivid/4.4.1/libreoffice-l10n_4.4.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes  ;)
<larsu> seb128: would appreciate a review: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-themes/radiance-radio-colors/+merge/252290
<seb128> larsu, k
<seb128> Sweet5hark, noted, what was wrong on friday, you don't like to make builders busy over the w.e? ;-)
<pitti> I've heard them cry for a union several times now, better give them some slack :)
<pitti> larsu: hm, I installed a cryptsetup VM now, but it works fine; question on bug
<pitti> larsu: oh, did you perhaps mean ecryptfs (encrypt the user's home dir), not encrypting the whole disk?
<larsu> pitti: I was just typing that :)
<larsu> pitti: all I did was check the 'encrypt home dir' box
 * larsu is sorry if he caused confusion
<pitti> aah
 * pitti trashes his VM, wash&rinse&repeat :)
<larsu> ochosi: I think it was you who asked me about this the other day? https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ido/prelight-and-focus-scale/+merge/252293
<ochosi> larsu: indeed. oh nice!
<ochosi> i'll take a peek
<larsu> review appreciated :)
<ochosi> right, that's interesting that this would fix it though
<larsu> why?
<ochosi> i mean the problem was not the scale not being highlighted/focused at all, but at the wrong coordinates
<larsu> weird?
<larsu> for me it wasn't highlighted at alll
<ochosi> so if the mouse is 50px left of the scale's handle, it would get drawn focused
<larsu> it does that by design
<ochosi> oh, that's strange, cause this ^ is what i mentioned last time we talked
<ochosi> by design?
<ochosi> i guess you have to elaborate that a bit :)
<larsu> ya, because the scale has focus
<larsu> as soon as the cursor is on the menu item
<ochosi> no
<ochosi> that's not what i mean
<larsu> ochosi: please file a bug next time. irc bug reports tend to get mistranslated apparently :)
 * ochosi uploads screenshot
<ochosi> hehe, i did ask you whether i should file one iirc ;)
<larsu> don't listen to me!
<larsu> future me will thank you
<ochosi> haha
<ochosi> ok
 * ochosi notes that
<ochosi> larsu: ok, so here you go: http://imgur.com/QrtxcuA
<ochosi> hope that's clear enough now ):
<ochosi> :)
<larsu> ah, this is because I stopped translating event coords
<larsu> I wonder why prelighting works for you though
 * ochosi shrugs
<ochosi> you could try whether this works for you as well though
<ochosi> i mean this is not the typical place where you'd "search" for a hover
<ochosi> tbh it'd be surprising for me if this didn't work at all for you
<ochosi> larsu: so with your patch, the scale automatically looks hovered when you hover the menuitem?
<ochosi> at least that's how i read this
<larsu> ya, but it shouldn't on 2nd thought
<larsu> only focused
<ochosi> yeah, if that really makes a diff
<ochosi> the thing is, only when the scale's button is highlighted should that part also look hovered
<larsu> I don't understand that sentence...
<larsu> you mean only when it's hovered it should be drawn prelighted?
<ochosi> uhm, yeah, maybe i didn't really formulate that well enough...
<ochosi> not when the scale's trough is hovered (as shown in one of my two screeners) but only when the scale's button is hovered should it be drawn in the darker blue hovered style
<larsu> ya, I understood your bug :)
<ochosi> oh ok, but what i meant was when reading your code that that'll simply work around that by always making it show hovered :)
 * larsu is confused
<ochosi> sry if this is confusing
<larsu> my branch doesn't fix your bug, I was unaware of it until 5 mins ago
<ochosi> i guess i should just test your code and report back ;)
<ochosi> right, that's what i meant
<larsu> (well, I might have been aware of it earlier)
<pitti> larsu: oh dear
<pitti> larsu: cryptswap is broken under upstart too, it just doesn't care and yell about it
<larsu> pitti: oh, interesting. Anything I can do?
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, do you plan to review https://code.launchpad.net/~yuningdodo/usb-creator/usb-creator.lp1325801v3-use-source-syslinux/+merge/250877 ? It seems you started reviewing the previous versions for it?
<cyphermox> seb128: yes
<seb128> cyphermox, great, thanks ;-)
<pitti> larsu: I don't know yet how you can fix the cryptswap partition to do what it's supposed to do, I need to read up on that
<pitti> larsu: but I need a break, back in ~ 1 h
<larsu> pitti: enjoy!
<willcooke> can haz new wallpaper
<willcooke> it's uncompressed png's at the moment, design are working on compressed versions now.  Who wants them?
<seb128> willcooke, want them, like in "to update the package"?
<seb128> seems like xnox and Laney handled the most recent updates
<xnox> yo, que?
<willcooke> seb128, yeah - wants them -> can add them to the image/package
<xnox> willcooke: anyone can update the wallpaper package =)
<xnox> willcooke: just do it. Is it new, or just change of format?
<xnox> willcooke: if new, current one needs to be added to the "legacy" set for those that want to use an old wallpaper.
<willcooke> I'm not qualified
<willcooke> ;)
<xnox> willcooke: then open a bug report, attach the artifacts, and point us to it =)
<willcooke> If someone wants to talk me through it, great - otherwise
<willcooke> ^H^H^H^H^H kk
<willcooke> thx xnox
<willcooke> I'll get the compressed ones from JohnLea_ and then I'll open a bug
<xnox> willcooke: cool.
<ochosi> larsu: btw, another thing you might or might not have read in your backlog, i did some more work on symbolic icons and wanted to say that there is actually zero regression potential, because it automatically looks for the non-symbolic version if the symbolic one isn't found (gtk internally does that)
<larsu> ochosi: we have -panel suffixes on some icons though which we'd rename
<larsu> so there's some potential for regression
<larsu> unless we keep those as fallback
 * larsu is unsure
<ochosi> you could, but you wouldn't have to rename them for 15.04
<ochosi> for 15.10 i'd definitely rename them
<larsu> we're not doing it for 15.04
<larsu> if icons have taught me anything os far, it's "somethin _will_ go wrong"
<ochosi> hehe, ok
<Laney> willcooke: Probably put them here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+bug/1429011 and we can handle both the contest and default at the same time
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1429011 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "15.04 wallpapers package" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laney> s/them/it/?
<willcooke> Laney, thanks.  We have two - a grey and a purple
<Laney> which one's the default?
<Laney> purple I guess
<ogra_> purple is the rain, not the default :P
<willcooke> JohnLea_, ^^^ which should be the default, the purple one?
<JohnLea_> willcooke, the purple one should be default
<willcooke> thanks JohnLea_
<mpt> seb128_, does GDK allow APNG animations? <https://developer.gnome.org/gdk-pixbuf/unstable/gdk-pixbuf-Animations.html#gdk-pixbuf-animation-new-from-file> doesn’t say
<Laney> mvo: if you have a minute, could you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/update-manager/testfixes please? (sorry to ping, but autopkgtest is sad)
<mvo> Laney: heh, I was just looking at this :)
<Laney> :D
<mvo> Laney: and no worries, always ping me if in doubt
<seb128_> mpt, I don't know, maybe Laney or larsu do know ... why?
<mpt> seb128, because bug 889889
<ubot5> bug 889889 in app-install-data-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Use PNG or SVG instead of GIF" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889889
<larsu> mpt: animated icons?
<mpt> Animated spinners etc are afaik the only reason we use GIFs anywhere, and they look bad whenever the background color changes
<larsu> mpt: afaik, linpng doesn't do apng
<larsu> *libpng
<mpt> larsu, hence <http://pronou.net/code/gdk-pixbuf-apng/>
<mpt> Does GDK use libpng and only libpng?
<larsu> for pngs, I think so
<larsu> but you can write modules
<dobey> mpt: is that for spinners in html/css pages, or in gtk+ widgets?
<larsu> mpt: gtk uses a single png for spinners and css rotates that
<mpt> ohhh rotation, I hadn’t thought of that
<dobey> larsu: actually, gtk+ uses a single PNG which has an array of images, and it loops through them
<dobey> well png or svg
<larsu> dobey: no, not anymore
<mpt> dobey, GTK+ widgets — HTML/CSS is covered by <https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=17022> I think
<ubot5> bugs.webkit.org bug 17022 in Images "Add APNG support" [Enhancement,New]
<seb128> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=151281
<ubot5> Gnome bug 151281 in general "add support for APNG (animated PNG) format" [Enhancement,Resolved: wontfix]
<dobey> mpt: well, in html/css/js you can just draw stuff directly with JS, which i was going to suggest if that was the case
<dobey> with the canvas or whatever
<mpt> (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)
<larsu> ugh
 * Laney hugs mvo 
<Laney> this should smooth new gtk3 right in there
<dobey> larsu: oh, GtkSpinner doesn't use an icon at all any more
<dobey> it just draws the lines with cairo
<Sweet5hark> ubot5: dance!
 * Sweet5hark just got LibreOffice to finish a build on ppc64el .... somehow.
<Sweet5hark> Not yet ready for shipping, but still.
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: it's that extra chicken you sacrificed well done for taking the initiative there ;)
<Sweet5hark> davmor2: That was one of those chickens that look golden/white-striped to some and black/blue to others. Pretty rare those.
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: :D
<larsu> dobey: only in some fallback case. Normally, it just displays an icon that is rotated in a css animation
<dobey> larsu: i just looked at the code and didn't see where it was actually loading an icon. *shrug*
<larsu> dobey: it doesn't, it's set as a style (through gtk_render_background iirc)
<larsu> welcome to the brave new world :)
<seb128> Sweet5hark, sponsored
<willcooke> mlankhorst, installing xmir on to my N4 (again, long story) - only pulls in ~ 6MB of files - does that sound about right?  If so - very happy :)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: awesome, thanks!
<seb128> Sweet5hark, yw!
<willcooke> anyone with an x220 (or v. similar) which is about 3 years old ->  any "funny" noises coming from your machine?  Like electrical sort of noises.  didrocks perhaps?
<willcooke> it sounds a little bit like a HDD head hunting for blocks - only I have an SSD. :/
<willcooke> I expect this is an expensive noise
<davmor2> willcooke: fan on the cpu/gpu might be blocking with dust maybe?
<willcooke> davmor2, good call - I've got some spray duster, so I'll try that
<davmor2> willcooke: just thinking of spinning things that are left if you have an ssd :)
<willcooke> I'm worried it's a noisy capacitor, which will spell death, but I don't think there are any in there big enough to make that loud a noise
<pitti> Laney: yay, thanks for fixing update-manager
<pitti> Laney: oh! that's because the current cloud images indeed boot with init=, they don't yet have systemd-sysv
<pitti> I guess they can now stop doing htat
<Laney> pitti: np, thanks to you for apport too!
<pitti> one of many today :)
<Laney> the future is here
<didrocks> willcooke: sometimes, I have some kind of grinding, indeed
<didrocks> willcooke: very light
<didrocks> and unlikely to be the disk as I have a SSD as well
<willcooke> ok, cool
<willcooke> so we both need a new laptop then :)
<didrocks> well unsure about "cool" :)
<willcooke> haha
<didrocks> willcooke: ahah, with my amazing-to-come bonus, I'm sure I'll afford one :p
<Laney> *a tumbleweed blows through the channel*
<willcooke> sure, why not
<willcooke> XD
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> Laney: I was almost hearing cicadas…
<didrocks> and no, it's not that Lyon is in the south of France…
<willcooke> Nah, that's my computer
<didrocks> ahah
<davmor2> Laney: why is the future here when we to busy to cope with the present ;)
<Laney> davmor2: always slipping through our fingers into the past
<davmor2> Laney: did you have a WHO-athon over the weekend?  That would suddenly explain this timey-wimey thing you've started
<Laney> I had these cakes I bought from a guy on the street for lunch ...
<Laney> where are those doritos?
<davmor2> Laney: they weren't brownies were they :D
<Laney> might be
 * Laney gets paranoid
<davmor2> Laney: Yeah those banana brownies man you need to watch out for those by baking the banana it raises the potassium levels greatly just drink plenty of water you'll be fine, that or a white rabbit who's late for a very important date ;)
<pitti> larsu: ok, we now properly understand that cryptswap problem, bug 953875
<pitti> it's ancient!
<ubot5> bug 953875 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu Vivid) "Encrypted swap no longer mounted at bootup" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953875
<pitti> larsu: and we have a plan
<qengho> willcooke, davmor2: I'm scared of blowing air through fast enough to clean, AND turn my fan into a generator -- and blowing something up. Either join my paranoia or assuage mine?
<pitti> larsu: so, I can tell you how to fix your swap partition, if you actually want one
<pitti> larsu: but if you don't mind, perhaps you can be my second-stage guinea pig for testing a postinst cleanup fix?
<willcooke> qengho, I think your concerns are valid.  :D
<davmor2> qengho: install Windows first it will likely blue screen and shut down before you can do any damage :)
<pitti> larsu: bug updated, with a shell script to test (tested in my VM), and instructions how to fix your install
<FJKong> seb128: didrocks https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings/+bug/1413865 could you help me to upload the package?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1413865 in Ubuntu Kylin "No default setting for "When power is critically low" in Power settings" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> FJKong, subscribe ubuntu-sponsors?
<FJKong> oh how to do ?
<seb128> FJKong, on the right of the bugpage click on "subscribe someone else" and enter "ubuntu-sponsors" ... you never asked for sponsoring before?
<seb128> FJKong, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<FJKong> seb128: thanks
<seb128> yw!
<didrocks> sounds the best yeah, indeed
<seb128> Laney, is gvfs on your list of updates? seems like we started to follow the unstable serie but didn't do it for a while
<dobey> oh right, i can't subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to an MP, only to bugs
<mlankhorst> willcooke: xmir itself doesn't have that many deps
<Laney> seb128: wasn't, forgot, but can be
<seb128> Laney, would be nice :-) thanks
<larsu> pitti: thanks! Can be the guinea pig if you still need me
<larsu> pitti: I guess I should not run the script in that case?!
 * larsu guesses pitti eod'ed already
<willcooke> bug #1426851
<ubot5> bug 1426851 in Ubuntu "Power button shuts down computer if a Qt application is running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1426851
<willcooke> !?!?!
<willcooke> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hi
<willcooke> robert_ancell, sorry to cancel on you at the last minute again
<robert_ancell> np
<willcooke> still getting caught up
<willcooke> plus now I have to get the reviews done by EOW
<willcooke> which is what I'm kinda doing now
<willcooke> but it's too hard to stay focused :)
<willcooke> I'll do one more, then tv & bed
<robert_ancell> copy and paste is your friend ;)
<willcooke> ha!
 * willcooke -> EOD. g'night
<willcooke> err, one more thing </columbo>
<willcooke> I'm in London all day tomorrow, so mlankhorst will skip our 1:1 and catch up on IRC through out the day as usual
<willcooke> also might not make team meeting, but Seb will chair
 * willcooke exit.  Stage right
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-03-10
<robert_ancell> Does anyone know why ubuntu-desktop recommends ttf-indic-fonts-core? It's not in the seed and reverse-depends doesn't seem to show any other package that might have pulled it in.
<qengho> robert_ancell: hrm, does your reverse-depends search see Recommends, or only Depends?
<robert_ancell> qengho, reverse-depends does show recommends
<robert_ancell> I've never normally had trouble finding a reverse dependency but this one has me scratching my head
<robert_ancell> brb
<pitti> larsu: you can still run it, it creates backup files
<pitti> larsu: testing it would be nice, as that's the script I'm going to put into the package
<pitti> Good morning
<larsu> pitti: good morning! I'll test it in a bit
 * larsu needs tea first
<didrocks> good morning
<larsu> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> hey larsu, how is it going?
<larsu> didrocks: good good, thanks! You?
<didrocks> larsu: I'm great thanks! Another sunny day it seems :)
<larsu> yep, here as well :)
<larsu> pitti: script works as advertised for me. Thanks for looking into this!
 * larsu will probably leave swap off for now. 8G ought to be enough memory for everyone...
<pitti> larsu: cheers
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> larsu: indeed, I stopped using swap long ago; it's such a thing of the past...
<darkxst> hey pitti. larsu didrocks
<larsu> hey darkxst
<didrocks> evening darkxst
<pitti> hey darkxst
<darkxst> so the day after switching to systemd, I finally found the GNOME side of the silly upstart bug that has been plaguing us for the last year bug 1385572
<ubot5> bug 1385572 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "gnome-session not shutting down cleanly" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1385572
<darkxst> atleast our trusty users should be happy for a fix ;)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, salut, comment ça va aujourd'hui ?
<pitti> seb128: très bien, merci ! beaucoup de travailler avec systemd :)
<seb128> pitti, félicitations pour le changement :-)
<pitti> heh, merci !
<Laney> hello!
<Laney> forgot that my vps was going to be rebooted last night
<larsu> morning Laney!
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> how are you?
<Laney> hey seb128 et larsu
<Laney> doing good, blue skies, tea, no scrollback!
<Laney> how are you?
<larsu> no scrollback!
<larsu> I'm fine as well. sun, blue sky, tea
<larsu> (alas, scrollback)
<seb128> Laney, good a well, thanks!
<seb128> though grey sky here
<seb128> but coffee and no scrollback!
<pitti> hey Laney, good sunny morning!
<darkxst> hey laney, seb128 can you look at bug 1385572
<ubot5> bug 1385572 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "gnome-session not shutting down cleanly" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1385572
<darkxst> seems the extensions issue may just be the tip of the iceberg, and infinite mainloops and what not are also occuring
<darkxst> its a mix of upstream, ubuntu and upstart bugs, but that patch should fix all
<darkxst> (it obviously doesn't fix the upstart bug, but does fix the side-effects of it)
<Laney> darkxst: do you know why we do this fail whale killing thing?
<Laney> you're saying this codepath is somehow being hit in a normal shutdown?
<darkxst> Laney, because ubuntu doesnt like the UI
<darkxst> but yes under upstart, things get pull down in the wrong order
<darkxst> so the fail whale fires, but then gnome-session keeps on running
<darkxst> in that case there is no X, and gnome-session starts try to respawn apps, causing further fail wails
<Laney> man
<Laney> good job we killed it
<Laney> that would look bad!
<darkxst> but that is the tip, gnome-session normally fires the fail whale dialog and then enters a mainloop waiting for that to kill it
<darkxst> so in those cases with ubuntu patch gnome-session will never die
<darkxst> then the upstream bits are covered by http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=745944 and https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=745707
<ubot5> Gnome bug 745944 in general "manager: catch the fail whale on required app failure" [Normal,New]
<ubot5> Gnome bug 745707 in gnome-session "gdm fails to start if gnome-session-wayland is not installed" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> those bluetooth issues are annoying
<darkxst> seb128, which bluetooth issues? bluez 5?
<seb128> darkxst, no, my car failing to connect to my phone half the time for some reason
<seb128> while the devices are paired and marked as trusted
<darkxst> seb128, its a little hard to install Ubuntu on my iphone ;)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> well I guess issue would be the same trying to pair your laptop
<darkxst> seb128, never had an issue pairing iphone with laptop
<darkxst> and I use that all the time
<darkxst> it may be your stereo has a flakey bluetooth implementation
<seb128> could be
 * mpt wonders why Firefox thinks Thunderbird is the appropriate app to open .deb files
<jpds> Where did Will go.
<larsu> mpt: it's bound to file-roller by default. Alas, firefox doesn't use the xdg stuff but has its own list in preferences/applications
<seb128> jpds, the one managing this team? in a train to London
<larsu> mpt: actually, it's correctly bound to software center for me (fresh install)
<seb128> larsu, in the desktop or in firefox?
<larsu> seb128: both
<jpds> seb128: We have 3G in this country.
<seb128> firefox is weird, like it thinks gview should be the default text viewer
<mpt> larsu, that list says “Debian package” is set to “Always ask”. Downloading a .deb always does ask, but opening it from the Downloads popup launches Thunderbird
<seb128> jpds, it might be too flacky for IRC? he sent me an email from the train, so he has some datas
 * larsu tries
<larsu> mpt: not for me. Maybe you accidentally bound it to thunderbird in your profile, or have an old profile that had an error?
<larsu> mpt: what happens when you open it in nautilus?
<mpt> Nautilus opens it in USC by default
<larsu> does the same happen in a fresh ff profile?
<mpt> The dropdown menu in Firefox’s Preferences suggests “Use Ubuntu Software Center (default)”
<mpt> (as an alternative to the current “Always ask”)
<mpt> But the download dialog suggests, as an alternative to saving the file, “( ) Open with [ Thunderbird Mail (default) :^]”
<larsu> lol
<larsu> does nautilus suggest the same in “Open With…”?
 * larsu makes his quotes nice when talking to mpt
<mpt> No, Nautilus suggests only Archive Manager as an alternative
<larsu> I wonder where firefox got that from then...
<mpt> Searching Firefox’s about:config for “thunderbird” returns no results
<larsu> about:config doesn't contain the mime type bindings
<mpt> Probably the same place that it got the idea that it should hint text differently from the rest of the OS
<larsu> ya... firefox is not a good citizen
<Laney> anyone know about linux capabilities?
<Laney> seem to be able to open a file by relative but not absolute path when dropping caps
<Laney> ah there's an EACCES along the way
<willcooke> o/
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<larsu> hi willcooke! How's it going?
<willcooke> it's good :)
<willcooke> Got some meetings in London today
<willcooke> The sun is shining
<willcooke> Video out on the n4 is fixed
<willcooke> it's all good
<seb128> hey willcooke
<didrocks> sun, London?
<willcooke> for reals
<willcooke> :)
<didrocks> seb128: he's at the beach! :)
<seb128> didrocks, looks like ;-)
<willcooke> :D
<didrocks> that was the detail which betrayed you!
<didrocks> :)
<willcooke> haha
<willcooke> Meting with JohnLea_ in a few mins, so I will see where we are with the compressed wallpaper and upload them today hopefully
<didrocks> nice
<larsu> ochosi: just updated my ido mr if you want to take another look: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ido/prelight-and-focus-scale/+merge/252293
<larsu> there's still some weird cases - like pushing down the slider and moving away from the menu item will leave it in pressed state
<larsu> that's a lot harder to fix though (and should be fairly uncommon)
<davmor2> willcooke: stop saying it is sunny in London it breaks the weather app that defaults to rain for London ;)
<willcooke> :D
<desrt> saluton, karaj samideanoj
<larsu> morning desrt!
<larsu> how's life?
<desrt> seems pretty good :)
<desrt> how's death?
<larsu> dunno
<desrt> well, how's life, then? :)
<larsu> very good :)
 * desrt upgrades to 'very good' as well, on account of the full french press sitting in front of him, waiting to be plunged
<larsu> enjoy!
<desrt> made good progress on the mekaro plans last night at the meeting
<larsu> cool. when is it?
<desrt> but i'm starting to get to that "i'm never organising a conference again" feeling, again
<desrt> may24
<seb128> hey desrt
<desrt> seb128: hi seb :D
<larsu> desrt: what about NUR?
<larsu> :P
<desrt> larsu: ...and toronto summit :p
<larsu> that's a thing now?
 * larsu needs to get on the list
<desrt> i dunno if it's a thing or not, but it's been suggested by a few people that it ought to be a thing
<larsu> a few people, eh?
<larsu> are "a few" equal to one and is his name desrt?
<desrt> no
<desrt> i also count my split personalities ;)
<seb128> Laney, larsu, opinion on bug #1430307?
<ubot5> bug 1430307 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Deprecation warning should be turned off for release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430307
<larsu> seb128: yes, I agree that we should turn it off for the release
<larsu> desrt might think otherwise
<desrt> i already agreed to that logic
<desrt> although i agreed to it "only for one cycle", and here we are, 6 months later ...
<larsu> ya
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<desrt> but ya...
<seb128> were those the same warnings?
<larsu> and there's a point to be made for developers that want to see deprecation warnings for their apps on a stable ubuntu
<desrt> they're the same type of warnings
<seb128> or do we clean out the set from the previous cycle and repeat the logic on new ones?
<desrt> but different specific instances of them
<desrt> so yes -- things improved from last cycle
<desrt> but then gtk moved the bar again :)
<larsu> I guess more things got deprecated?
<seb128> right
<seb128> my point is that if those are new things it's fair to delay from one cycle
<Laney> good old only one cycle
<seb128> if that's the same set and we didn't act on it, that's a different topic
<desrt> heh
<desrt> we could have PARAM_DEPRECATED and PARAM_SERIOUSLY_DEPRECATED
<seb128> lol
<desrt> to tell the difference :)
<larsu> some of those are definitely the same
<larsu> gsettings::schema has been deprecated for a while now
<larsu> as has GtkAlignment::*
<desrt> ah... ya..
<larsu> GtkSettings::gtk-menu-images
<desrt> my eye caught the ones that happened to be newer
<desrt> but you're right -- most of these are old
<larsu> I think we ought to use this list as a TODO for beginning of next cycle
<larsu> desrt: there
<larsu> 's newer ones as wel
<larsu> l
<larsu> bah, enter key is weirdly formed
<desrt> welcome to US :)
<seb128> then we need to wonder if cleaning deprecations in e.g old gedit is a good use of our resources
<larsu> seb128: update it!
<desrt> are we shipping latest gedit?
<larsu> with a headerbar
<seb128> larsu, weren't you working on that update? what happened? ;-)
<larsu> I love that all conversations in this channel lead to the headerbar topic
<larsu> should be a rule
<desrt> if this is old gedit then i imagine the solution is to update it....
<seb128> lol
<seb128> there we go
<desrt> seb128: most of my 'imagined solutions' involve the word 'update' :)
<larsu> seb128: I was and it's pretty much done, but we couldn't decide on what to do with the toolbar
<seb128> I'm so glad to be out of that business
<larsu> speaking of which, I have no clue where my patches for that are…
<desrt> seb128: we miss you :p
<seb128> haha
<desrt> need someone to have real passionate arguments with :)
 * larsu misses seb128 as well
 * seb128 hugs desrt & larsu
<larsu> Laney. Do your part and hate headerbars. NOW
<Laney> also this bug violate's larsu's rule about "should"
<larsu> Laney: mpt's rule.
<Laney> heard it from you most recently :)
<desrt> "Deprecation warnings are unsightly"
<Laney> own it sister
 * larsu owns it
<larsu> I 'ope mpt doesn't mind
<desrt> mdeslaur: we're talking about you :p
<mdeslaur> desrt: I know, I'm watching with some popcorn :)
<desrt> mdeslaur: by mpt rules, the correct title for this bug is "Deprecation warnings are unsightly and useless" :)
<Laney> The only thing I have to add over last cycle is that now I feel a bit duped by the arguments given then
<desrt> mdeslaur: as a lowly reporter, who are you to assume what is the correct solution to that problem?
<mdeslaur> desrt: lol :)
<larsu> he's not joking…
<mdeslaur> desrt: simple. I care about our users. :)
<Laney> those damn gtk developers and their hate for users
<larsu> mdeslaur: we're not disputing that. The right solution might be different from what the title suggests, though
<mdeslaur> the right solution is to fix all the gtk apps
<desrt> mdeslaur: mpt has a rule that you should strictly stick to specifying a summary of the problem -- never suggest a solution
<desrt> and he uses "should" as the best indicator that you're violating the rule
<larsu> mdeslaur: not at this stage in the cycle
<larsu> desrt: of course one can suggest solutions
<mdeslaur> larsu: exactly :) or in any cycle for that matter, as the bar keeps getting pushed back.
<desrt> just not in the summary
<seb128> the issue is that fixing deprecation warnings is a low priority item, since those are mostly non user impacting issues
<seb128> such they tend to not go high enough in our todolist to ever be acted on
<mdeslaur> desrt: ok, I'll change the summary to "gtk sucks."
<desrt> mdeslaur: much better :D
<mdeslaur> desrt: and you can figure out what the best solution to that is :)
<larsu> closed as "opinion" :P
<mdeslaur> lol
<desrt> mdeslaur: anyway... just explaining what we were talking about with the 'mpt rule'.  clearly following it is optional :p
<Laney> how can I get std{out,err} from a GTestDBus launched dbus daemon?
<larsu> not
 * Laney doesn't understand why this thing isn't being activated
<larsu> alas
<mdeslaur> desrt: I see :)
 * Laney changes the subject :-)
<desrt> Laney: missing service file?
<Laney> it's there
<Laney> and launching it outside of the test works
<Laney> s/launching/activating/
<larsu> yet another reason not to use gtestbus‽
<mdeslaur> if we're not going to ship a new gedit, I can certainly fix the deprecation warnings in the old version
 * desrt makes a point of not understanding gtestbus
<mdeslaur> I just don't want to do that if the new version gets uploaded in a week
<desrt> mdeslaur: probably there are upstream patches you could cherry-pick to do exactly that
<Laney> it's quite convenient
<Laney> dunno...
<larsu> Laney: unless you want to get its stdout.
<Laney> they removed the toolbar...
 * larsu pats Laney on the back
<larsu> I think we should go toolbarless tbh
<Laney> larsu: correct, you've got me there
<willcooke> sigh
<willcooke> stupid wifi
<seb128> hey willcooke
 * Laney ragequits this project
<larsu> Laney: do you have a glib checkout somewhere? surely patching it to pipe gtestbus' output somewhere should be fairly easy
<Laney> I ran it with a normal bus and there's some other failure lature on
<Laney> it's just chewing my time now
<larsu> what is the project?
<Laney> fix gnome-keyring testsuite
<larsu> desrt: [makes more sense here]
<desrt> ya.  now that we're back on this topic
<larsu> desrt: if we update the ui because of deprecation warnings this will be the biggest yak shave ever
<desrt> larsu: that's not what's happening here
<larsu> with ramifications in the theme, gtk itself (getting window control spacing right), compiz, unity
<larsu> breaking LIM
<desrt> we're deciding what to do about the deprecation warnings based on the question of if we want to update the UI or not
<desrt> it only prioritises the asking of the question -- does not suggest an outcome
<ochosi> larsu: thanks, that looks very promising! i have a busy day today, but i'll test and get back to you tomorrow if that's ok
<larsu> we can't update because design doesn't care about the desktop right now and Trevinho doesn't care about csd
<larsu> now might be the worst of all times to switch to headerbar uis
<Trevinho> larsu: I *do* care...
<Trevinho> larsu: it's just that it's a mess on compiz
<Trevinho> larsu: I've been spending days on that
<larsu> Trevinho: ya, I know. I worded that a bit strong
<larsu> (sorry(
<larsu> ()
<larsu> ))
<Trevinho> larsu: np
<larsu> Trevinho: I'm just making a case that we can't update to header bars now just to get rid of some deprecation warnings
<Laney> who suggested that?
 * Laney biab, summoned to lunch
<Trevinho> larsu: I'm trying to get stuff working, but it's not easy as every single compiz plugin uses geometries in a way that we can't just remove the HB size from that...
<larsu> Laney: desrt
<larsu> Laney: bon apetit!
<larsu> Trevinho: maybe it's not worth it, then?
<Trevinho> larsu: I'm trying to to find a way to avoid it, ub there are tons of corner cases
<seb128> desrt, larsu, the issue there (or part of it) is also that we throw those warnings to users and it benefits little to do that, they should display on dev mode/for the people who work on the code and care
<desrt> seb128: chatting about this in general in #gnome-hackers now - brasero maintainer is there to
<desrt> +o
<desrt> the argument is that 'normal users' aren't starting apps from the terminal
<seb128> define what a normal user is
<seb128> it's not because you are a programmer and use gedit that you care about debugging gedit/fixing it's deprecations
<seb128> its
<desrt> gedit is definitely a special case -- people run that shit from the terminal all the time
<desrt> brasero and gnote -- i can't imagine why
<seb128> right
<seb128> but usually the issue get raised by gedit users
<desrt> some people use gedit as EDITOR for git commits....
<seb128> correct ;-)
<larsu> desrt: people often get asked to start from a terminal to debug a problem though
<desrt> and fittingly, the issue is already fixed in gedit
<seb128> replace gedit by $editor
<seb128> sublime if you want
<larsu> hm? what does that help?
<seb128> very few third party app writers do follow unstable gtk and focus on cleaning on dev warnings
<larsu> oh indeed
<desrt> seb128: well, that's sort of my argument
<seb128> larsu, it's just that those warnings are going to show for users of "normal apps"
<larsu> ya
<desrt> lots of 3rd party devs are probably using ubuntu to develop
<desrt> and not following git
<desrt> so if we disable the warnings for everything, in ubuntu, then nothing will ever get fixed
<seb128> well, our gtk displays those deprecations warnings
<seb128> which is the topic
<dobey> seb128: hey, would you care to sponsor a new intltool upload for me? https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/vivid/intltool/release-0-51-0/+merge/252235
<seb128> dobey, can do, is that including features? (we are in feature freeze)
<seb128> desrt, well, we should maybe display warnings only if some env is set and teach devs to set debug mode
<dobey> seb128: i suppose technically "support for qt designer ui files" is a feature.
<desrt> i have a better idea
<seb128> dobey, yeah, can you ask for a ffe?
<desrt> seb128: see #gnome-hackers
<desrt> let's solve this once and for all
<seb128> desrt, that solution stops working with app isolation, clicks/etc
<desrt> that's for us to fix with additional tweaks
<dobey> seb128: i sub'd ubuntu-release to https://bugs.launchpad.net/intltool/+bug/953342
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 953342 in intltool (Ubuntu) "Add support for Qt Designer UI files" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> dobey, thanks
<seb128> dobey, I've added ffe to the title and changed the ubuntu part to "New" which I think is needed for them to see it properly classified as "needs to be reviewed"
<dobey> ok thanks
<Sweet5hark> seb128: any idea why 4.2.8/trusty is still struck in unapproved in the queue?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, no, ask the sru team? I guess just lack of reviewers for SRUs
<seb128> Sweet5hark, also things have been frozen for the .2
<Sweet5hark> seb128: k. any specific victim I should poke about that? or just generic team on launchpad?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: ah yeah.
<dobey> Sweet5hark: ubuntu-sru is the lp team
<seb128> oh, it's meeting o'clock
<seb128> attente_, desrt, dgadomski, didrocks, Laney, larsu, qengho, Sweet5hark1, tkamppeter, hey
<Sweet5hark> heya
<Sweet5hark> frist post!
<seb128> is everyone sleeping? ;-)
<attente_> hi
 * larsu wakes up
<didrocks> hey :p
<seb128> ok, let's get started
<seb128> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar 10 15:33:42 2015 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<seb128> #topic attente_
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: attente_
<seb128> attente_, hey
<attente_> not much, started trying to get ibus working under mir, but having way less luck than with fcitx
<seb128> what are the issues?
<seb128> it might be worth waiting for multiple surface support to land
<seb128> in case that's part of what blocks it?
<attente_> i don't think that's the blocker for this
<attente_> because the proving server still allows multiple surfaces to appear, even though only one can get the focus
<seb128> k
<attente_> but ibus-daemon crashes as soon as i switch into the mir proving server
<seb128> urg
<seb128> do you know if it works under wayland/what is GNOME doig there?
<attente_> no idea
<attente_> going to keep looking at it this week while waiting for the fcitx reviews
<seb128> k
<seb128> might be a good idea to start to check there
<attente_> sure, thanks for the hint seb128 :)
<seb128> I'm sure unsure what our plans are for input methods under unity8 and if it's worth spending much efforts on that yet
<seb128> but thanks for looking at it/investigating ;-)
<seb128> thanks attente_
<seb128> oh, btw I just saw yesterday that your fcitx ffe got acked by Laney
<seb128> I'm trying to put a landing for that today
<attente_> cool
<seb128> ok, let's move on to the next one
<seb128> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: desrt
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> hi!
<desrt> as planned, i spent a lot of time rewriting the file monitor branch, finding bugs, fixing them, etc.  it's working now.  i just pushed that, am i am looking for reviewers :)
<desrt> that's all, really
 * Laney pokes seb128 
<seb128> thanks desrt
<seb128> (& Laney)
<didrocks> Laney: worked! :)
<Laney> \o/
<seb128> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<seb128> dgadomski, hey
<dgadomski> I'm afraid nothing from me this week
<dgadomski> thanks
<seb128> ok, no worry
<seb128> thanks dgadomski
<seb128> (still need to try to comment on your email on the desktop list to see if I can help getting the discussion going)
<seb128> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> hey!
<didrocks> systemd:
<didrocks> * debugged and discussed issue on bug #1392637. It turned out to clash with a way deeper issue in systemd around tmpfs being randomly triggered via disabled tmp.mount. We have an idea in debian on how to workaround it and bringed that up to the upstream ML. Unfortunately, seems there is no upstream interest in that issue.
<ubot5> bug 1392637 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Cannot boot with newly installed systemd if /tmp/ is filled with files" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1392637
<didrocks> * proposed a fix for bug #1411140 in a generic manner due to overlayfs particularities. Waiting for upstream review.
<ubot5> bug 1411140 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-machine-id-commit.service fails on live system" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1411140
<didrocks> * added a fix for bug #1429171 (basically checking for plymouth pid file to lower the warning level if plymouth isn't started)
<ubot5> bug 1429171 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-fsckd[232]: Couldn't connect to plymouth: Connection refused" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1429171
<didrocks> * enhanced vm and vm iso scripts based on Martin's work to be able to spawn easily qemu's instance with network access and ssh forwarding (persistent and non persistent)
<didrocks> * did some NFS tests with various configurations in vms to test Martin's NFS work
<didrocks> Misc:
<didrocks> * patch piloting
<didrocks> * reviewed media-hub and telepathy-qt5 MIRs, some pending questions…
<didrocks> .
<seb128> didrocks, congrats on getting systemd switched to default
<seb128> (& to pitti as well)
<larsu> indeed!
<didrocks> well, pitti was the man :)
<seb128> you did your share
<didrocks> I just helped a little bit
<Sweet5hark> indeed, that was awesome work it seems!
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> thanks nevertheless :)
<pitti> don't believe didrocks, he helped a lot!
 * pitti hugs you all
 * didrocks hugs back
<seb128> pitti, yeah, don't worry, we are not going to let him not get his share of credits ;-)
 * seb128 hugs back
<Sweet5hark> grouphug!
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> ok, Laney was late but let's see if he has an update ready at least :p
<seb128> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Laney
<seb128> Laney, hey ;-)
<Laney> just you wait
<Laney> you're in for a treat
<Laney> • Cherrz-pick gtk2 patches to fix crash in spotifz & other stuff (related to the other cherrz-pick), then upload 2.24.27 which contains these fixes anzwaz.
<Laney> • glib 2.43.91, glib-networking 2.43.91, glib 2.42.2 (utopic), glib-networking 2.42.2 (utopic), libsoup2.4 2.49.91, gtksourceview3 3.14.3, gnome-kezring 3.15.90, evince 3.14.2
<Laney> • Trz to fix gnome-kezring's testsuite which is currentlz allowed to fail, give up (for now) after the nth fix revealed more problems
<Laney> • Some gtk3 fixes: let CSD buttons be stzled (add a class), don't show a bogus image-missing icon in OTHER GtkMessageDialogs
<Laney> • Some chats about a platform-api/indicator-location bug which was making it crash on startup everz time for unitz7 users
<Laney> • Trz to get desktop image builds working, blocking on a MIR for a UITK upload which caused a component mismatch :(
<Laney> ∘ One of the requirements is to get the testsuite working, so poke at that
<Laney> • FFe reviews etc
<Laney> ⚔
<larsu> that's funnz
<seb128> lol
<desrt> i think he's meant to say "zou're in for a treat"
<Laney> i made myself laugh at least
<Laney> and that's what really matters
<didrocks> zeah! ;)
<larsu> Lanez: zou made me laugh as well
<seb128> made me laugh as well :-)
<larsu> might be faster if people who didn't laugh speak up now
<Sweet5hark> are you making fun of ze germans and their pronounciation?!?
<seb128> thanks Laney
<desrt> Sweet5hark: making fun of laru's new keyboard
<larsu> Sweet5hark: making fun of me :/
<pitti> Laney: did you break your keyboard layout again‽
 * larsu is on en_US
<desrt> Sweet5hark: he finally made the jump to US layout and he's been mixing y/z all day
<Sweet5hark> larsu: alright then ;)
<seb128> Sweet5hark, 'ow would you dare? no 'ate 'ere!
<Laney> next step dvorak
<larsu> haha
<Sweet5hark> lol
<seb128> :-)
<Sweet5hark> larsu: good choice though
<desrt> at least dvorak doesn't lead you into a false sense of familiarity
<larsu> Sweet5hark: ya, much better for programming
<seb128> ok, next is larsu, let's see if he manages to pull an update out despite the new keyboard
<seb128> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: larsu
<seb128> larsu, hey :-)
<desrt> Sweet5hark: we just have to convince didrocks next :)
<larsu> hey!
<larsu> some bluez5 related stuff, then we decided to postpone - I guess?
<larsu> then finally got into theming again \o/
<seb128> we decided to get it ready in a ppa
<seb128> because if we decide to postpone it's not going to happen again
<didrocks> right
<seb128> and we want to be ready for next cycle start
<larsu> well, it's there to be uploaded if someone wants to
<didrocks> better to be ready in day 0 when next release open
<seb128> great
<seb128> let's do that after the meeting
<didrocks> yeah, I can give a hand if needed as well
<larsu> theming: headerbars look very unity now, save for some spacing issues that are hard to resolve: http://i.imgur.com/QxMeEmn.png
<seb128> \o/
<larsu> also some smaller issues, like white radio marks in menus under Radiance
<desrt> larsu: that looks pretty nice
<larsu> fixed prelighting the volume slider in ido
<seb128> we should do a theme landing once you are happy with your changes
<larsu> seb128: I won't be until the spacing is right
<desrt> larsu: except for the obvious unbalance... but what can you do?
<larsu> desrt: this is all css btw (except for the foreground icony part)
<larsu> which I drew (copied) myself!
<seb128> larsu, it's still better than what we currently have, so if spacing is hard maybe let's land that and iterate later?
<larsu> seb128: ya. requires gtk patches
<larsu> non-trivial ones if we want to do it right
<larsu> also, Adwaita patches..
<larsu> and every other theme
<larsu> (if we want to do it right(
<larsu> bah. ))
<seb128> good luck with that
<larsu> also had a short week and a new computer (thanks again pitti for looking into my swap issue)
<Laney> right is mighty!
<larsu> ah one more thing: lots of discussion about notifications again
<larsu> don't know if you saw that android-to-gnome-desktop bridge thing that pbor and nacho wrote
<larsu> (was on planet gnome(
<larsu> ))
<larsu> not sure if this is something we'd want as well, but they asked us about unity support
<seb128> yeah, discussed it with didrocks the other day
<larsu> also, message dialogs as fallbacks for notify-osd break rishi's gnome-terminal command-finished notification awesomeness
<seb128> do you know why they made an android app rather than using the bluetooth standard thing?
<larsu> which is why I didn't push further on that
<desrt> larsu: i read on the bug that they're pinging bash for upstream changes... how is that process going?
<larsu> seb128: something about the bt notfication profile not supporting anything really
<desrt> larsu: i have some bash upstream changes in mind myself, wrt. focus-stealing-prevention... might be nice to keep the channel open there
<larsu> desrt: in process iirc
<seb128> larsu, but yeah, having that working on Unity would be nice
<larsu> I
<larsu> I'm not talking to them, g-t maintainers are
<desrt> having bash know that pressing <enter> in VTE requires a special negotiation would be pretty cool
<larsu> anyhow - I was thinking about removing the dialog fallback in notify-osd, but mpt doesn't like that
<larsu> ... and he has arguments
<desrt> can we just convert the actions into snap decision actions?
<larsu> we don't have those on the desktop
<desrt> ah
<desrt> that's a good reason :)
<larsu> also, we do application activation differently
<larsu> well, I don't know how we do it
<larsu> or will do it, rather
<desrt> once we're on systemd, i can only assume that it will be the same again...
<larsu> sigh
<desrt> old story, that.
 * larsu reminds himself to think result-oriented and is happy again
<larsu> anyway, all from me. thanks.
<seb128> thanks larsu
<seb128> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: qengho
<seb128> qengho, hey
<qengho> Hey hey!
<qengho> - Released Cr 41. Fixes some pixel-density problems, though causes much smaller problems. Apport & autopkgtest better. Simplified build.
<qengho> - todo: Must figure out X resource DPI (ugh Gtk2) and dconf scale-factor precedence, OR some sweet spot.
<qengho> - todo: Reconsider compiling in Neon for ARM and test for capability at runtime.
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<seb128> any news from the bugs you are trying to get info for?
<qengho> seb128: Not yet. With this version, I can add bugpatterns and start to organize reports.
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks qengho
<seb128> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Sweet5hark
<seb128> Sweet5hark, hey
<Sweet5hark> - 4.4.1 in vivid now -- autopackage tests looking all good too: thanks seb128 for sponsoring
<Sweet5hark> - finished a ppc64el build of LibreOffice \o/ (not ready for vivid/main though yet)
<Sweet5hark> - bugzilla grinding through 4.4 regressions -- looks ok in general from 10000 fet
<Sweet5hark> - GSOC, leadership, Hackfest orga and other stuff upstream
<Sweet5hark> - Writer core refactoring (pitti failed to break stuff with the systemd migration, here is my attempt)
<Sweet5hark> - next week: continue refactoring, likely some more GSOC, maybe look into LibreOffice on snappy (or rather: see what we are still missing there to make it happen)
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<Sweet5hark> s/fet/feet/ that is
<seb128> Sweet5hark, thanks
<seb128> is 4.4.1 the version we plan to ship with vivid?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: well, 4.4.2 is rather late and this version looks okish already. so unless there are any emergencies ...
<seb128> k, good
<seb128> thanks Sweet5hark
<seb128> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: tkamppeter
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, hey, long lasting regressions are a real problem imho :\
<seb128> tkamppeter, not there?
<seb128> ok, let's move on and come back to tkamppeter later if he shows up
<seb128> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: seb128
<seb128> ok, my turn
<seb128> • spent some time working on u-s-d not scaling correctly the wallpaper on hidpi, wrote a smaller testcase using gnome-desktop, got a working change but unsure if that's the correct way to fix it yet
<seb128> • filed some more bugs about the experience with the uitk&click store after getting a click published (including ssh to the device not working when gnome-keyring is used, still need to debug that)
<seb128> • looked at why the ubuntu phones are listed as type Computer over bluetooth, the class is defined in the configuration which comes from the package, unsure how to change it by device, filed a bug with some details
<seb128> • sponsoring (libreoffice)
<seb128> • ubuntus-system-setting
<seb128> ∘ looked at the "no update available" label not being correctly centered in the page
<seb128> ∘ worked on several more bluetooth issues on the phone, since I start understanding that code trying to help getting it working better
<seb128> ∘ backported a translation fix
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> ok, next
<seb128> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: happyaron
<seb128> happyaron, hey, there?
<seb128> or not...
<seb128> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: FJKong
<FJKong> hey
<seb128> FJKong, what about you? ;-)
<FJKong> I am here
<FJKong> * https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings/+bug/1413865
<FJKong> fixed, testing patch, now waiting for review
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1413865 in Ubuntu Kylin "No default setting for "When power is critically low" in Power settings" [Medium,Confirmed]
<FJKong> * got feedback form some sogou Input method: fcitx randomly 100%, spend some time debuging this problem and give him some advice
<FJKong> * developing Dash pinyin research
<FJKong>   ** convert from Chinese to pinyin [done]
<FJKong>   ** index Directory and save result [done]
<FJKong> * have a discuss wih attente_ about Mir and fcitx
<FJKong> EOF
<seb128> FJKong, thanks
<FJKong> :)
<seb128> oh, forgot mlankhorst?
<seb128> #topic mlankhorst
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: mlankhorst
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<seb128> no mlankhorst?
<seb128> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: robert_ancell
<seb128> Worked on:
<seb128> - TPM work
<seb128> - lightdm 1.13.2, 1.12.3, 1.10.5 releases
<seb128> - Test kernel fixes for Toshiba keys
<seb128> - Fix FTBFS d-feet
<seb128> Currently working on:
<seb128> - TPM debconf/ubiquity support
<seb128> - XMir handover
<seb128> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: TheMuso
<seb128> * Examined software center related accessibility support after bug being filed, and software center appears accessible with Orca and keyboard navigation.
<seb128> * More unity accessibility work, the scope and filter options need to be made accessible as well.
<seb128> * Worked on fixing a brown paper bag bug WRT pulseaudio and flat volumes not being disabled.
<seb128> #topic other topics?
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: other topics?
<seb128> that should be it for the updates (or did I forgot anyone?)
<seb128> do we have any other topic this week?
<tkamppeter> hi
<seb128> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: tkamppeter
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey Till, you can post your update :-)
<tkamppeter> - Booked flights and hotel for the OpenPrinting Summit at Apple in California (I finally got my visa!!)
<tkamppeter> - Organizational stuff for the OpenPrinting Summit
<seb128> oh, congrats on the visa!
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<tkamppeter> Thanks
<seb128> thanks tkamppeter
<seb128> ok, on that good note I think it's a wrap for this week
<seb128> thanks everyone
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar 10 16:13:30 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-03-10-15.33.moin.txt
<Laney> thanks!
<attente_> thanks
 * Laney is here for the meeting
<seb128> Laney, :-)
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<seb128> sorry about trolling you for not saying hi when we started ;-)
<seb128> for*
<Laney> haha
<Laney> no probs
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, sil2100, do you know if there is a bug about our sdk env creation failing on trying to call initctl which is not found (likely a fallout of the systemd transition)
<seb128> mvo, ^
<didrocks> seb128: no opened bug against systemd as I see it
<seb128> didrocks, it's not likely systemd's fault, not sure what though ... click?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I would have expected to see a bug link to it
<didrocks> but should be click
<seb128> popey, that was mentioned this morning on #ubuntu-app-devel do you know if anyone opened a bug?
<popey> seb128: I do not.
<seb128> popey, thanks anyway
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, is there a tag for systemd-init-as-default issues?
<popey> happy to file one
<seb128> popey, somebody else was mentioning it, please one of you file one ;-)
<popey> kk
<didrocks> seb128: systemd-boot
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
 * seb128 tags bug #1430109
<ubot5> bug 1430109 in open-vm-tools (Ubuntu) "vmtoolsd does not start automatically after reboot with systemd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430109
<mvo_> seb128: thanks for the branch, I check it out tomorrow morning
<seb128> mvo_, thanks
<seb128> mvo_, it should be trivial
<seb128> mvo_, do you usually use silos? I can already put it in one if that's the case
<mvo_> seb128: yeah, I use silos, so go for it
<seb128> mvo_, thanks
<mvo_> seb128: but yeah, I think its not the end of the world if its broken until tomorrow
<mvo_> :)
<seb128> mvo_, indeed not, I can let it for you to handle tomorrow if you want
<seb128> in fact I might have to do that, launchpad code seems to not respond atm
<jcastro> anyone getting high CPU usage with compiz on intel/vivid?
<desrt> Sweet5hark: so libreoffice has this really annoying feature where if, for some reason, it can't find a dictionary, it just tells me that the entire document contains no spelling mistakes
<larsu> desrt: perfect!
<ali1234> surely it's either that or telling you every single word is wrong?
<desrt> i'd prefer maybe "you don't have dictionaries installed so i can't do spellcheck"
<desrt> i'm not talking about the red underline thing.  i'm talking about when you actually pick "check spelling" from the menu
<desrt> all it says is "spell check is complete"
<seb128> jcastro, I think Macslow or someone discussed that with Trevinho the other day
<jcastro> oh ok, sounds like the right people know then
<jcastro> it's virtually impossible to do a search for high cpu and compiz and get any meaningful report
<Trevinho> jcastro, seb128: it was mostly related to qmlscene, not really a full slodown
<Trevinho> mh
<seb128> jcastro, are you sure you are not on software rendering?
<jcastro> how can I confirm?
<Trevinho> jcastro:  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<jcastro> oh wow, I am on software rendering, no idea how that happened
<Trevinho> plus, no blurred dash...
<Trevinho> wow...
<jcastro> should I force XNA on in a xorg.conf?
<jcastro> or sna? whichever the hotness is?
<Trevinho> jcastro: these should be for sw rendering I think...
<Trevinho> jcastro: it's mostly something more related to xorg not loading proper libraries...
<Trevinho> jcastro: have a look to Xorg.0.log
<willcooke> pmcgowan pinged about this bug today:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1293384
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1293384 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz CPU usage dramatically increased in Ubuntu 14.04" [Medium,Triaged]
<willcooke> sounds like lots of people have hit something related
<jcastro> yeah except I figured, oh well might as well go to vivid instead, heh
<jcastro> bummer, was hoping forcing SNA to on would help
<jcastro> Trevinho, ok I at least know what the problem is, I'll continue to investigate, thanks
<seb128> jcastro, what distro serie do you use?
<seb128> brb
<mdeslaur> tedg: I can haz review? https://code.launchpad.net/~mdeslaur/indicator-power/indicator-power/+merge/252500
<tedg> mdeslaur, Makes sense, but I'm going to punt to charles as he wrote that code to be sure.
<tedg> Long bug discussion there.
<mdeslaur> tedg: cool, thanks
<mdeslaur> tedg: yeah, everyone has an opinion on the matter...I stuck to mpt's order, which makes sense to me (ie: I want to know when my battery is fully charged more than my mouse which lasts months...)
<mdeslaur> once my battery is charged, I don't care anymore, so it switches over to the mouse
<tedg> mdeslaur, I love the guy talking to mpt about how he can't figure out user's needs :-)
<mdeslaur> tedg: yes :)
<charles> mdeslaur, woo, thanks for the MP :-)
<desrt> mdeslaur, mpt: i don't like the lack of attention paid here to flaky/wrong devices/drivers
<desrt> it seems that there are some amount of people in this bug who are impacted by false reports from their wireless mouse and they'd rather just ignore the issue and get on with their lives rather than explore the root cause of the problem
<larsu> desrt: I have the feeling the real issue here is that people expect that icon to always be about their laptop battery
<mdeslaur> desrt: I'm not sure what you mean
<desrt> mdeslaur: it seems that some people have mice that report that they are perpetually on the verge of death
<desrt> causing them to be shown higher in the menu than the laptop battery, always
<mdeslaur> desrt: I have one of those mice, hence I opened the bug
<desrt> does yours have a time estimation?
<mdeslaur> desrt: no
<desrt> others may
<mdeslaur> desrt: yes, my patch handles that gracefully
<desrt> so if my mouse is always reporting that it has 1 minute of life left and my laptop has 5 hours, which is shown in the panel?
<mdeslaur> if your battery is 100%, your mouse. If your battery is charging or discharging, your battery
<mdeslaur> desrt: oh wait, a mouse that says 1 minute left?
<desrt> that is not apparent from the comment at the top of the file
<desrt> yes
<mdeslaur> desrt: is that an actual device?
<desrt> mdeslaur: i think a lot of the people in this bug are specifically complaining that they own such faulty devices
<desrt> which is why they're upset with the direction being taken
<desrt> either that or they're just clueless and don't understand what you're talking about
<jcastro> logitech unifying kb/mouse combos
<desrt> but nobody really asked for clarification
<jcastro> my mouse always shows the battery as dying
<desrt> jcastro: does it give an estimated time of death?
<mdeslaur> jcastro: with a time estimation left?
<mdeslaur> my logitech says 55% with no time estimation
<jcastro> it's like 1 minute or 1%, I'll take note next time
<mdeslaur> jcastro: what do you mean next time, just click on it
<jcastro> because not only is the pulldown widget always there ... you get notify-osd spam also
<jcastro> mdeslaur, I upgraded to vivid today and it's not there anymore
<mdeslaur> well, that's a different issue
<jcastro> actually, I didn't notice that was fixed until just now
<desrt> right... so another flaky driver that got fixed, probably :)
<jcastro> mdeslaur, mentioning osd was just a way to encourage you to also fix that too for a holistic experience
<mdeslaur> jcastro: one step at a time :)
<desrt> anyway... if this is a case of "your mouse will die in 10 minutes" vs. "your battery is discharging with 5 hours left" then i agree that it might make sense to show the mouse
<desrt> but i question how reliable such reports from the mouse can possibly be
<desrt> which might make the entire feature useless
<desrt> which means that the only case you engage that feature will be incorrectly
<desrt> (ie: on people with driver/hardware bugs)
<mdeslaur> well, my mouse works
<mdeslaur> desrt: fix your driver :)
<larsu> I'm pretty sure switching the meaning of that battery is always a bad idea...
<desrt> mdeslaur: only because it doesn't report the time :)
<mdeslaur> right :)
 * larsu wonders why we put that much work into it
<mdeslaur> but I do enjoy knowing when I need to change the battery in it
<mdeslaur> my mouse isn't a driver issue, it's a hardware issue
<desrt> well, i expect that to be the case
<desrt> when something has a battery that lasts for as much as a year, i don't expect minute-accurate time estimation on the capacity
<mdeslaur> when mine goes from 55% to 5% or something, that means I have a day left
<mdeslaur> desrt: so what are you proposing? never to show the mouse?
<desrt> i'm not sure what i'm proposing.  just pointing out a potential problem with the logic so far.
<desrt> i leave the proposing to mpt :)
<mdeslaur> right, so you'd rather leave it broken than make an incremental improvement :P
<sarnold> one indicator per battery and no multiplexing? :)
<larsu> mdeslaur: what's wrong with always showing the main battery of the laptop?
<larsu> it's much simpler and gets rid of all those problems
<mdeslaur> larsu: what about my UPS battery?
<mdeslaur> larsu: and my bluetooth headset batter?
<larsu> mdeslaur: show it in the menu and display a notification when it's low
<larsu> switchting devices is just confusing
<larsu> *switching, even
<mdeslaur> you want a notification that goes away to say your mouse battery is low?
<larsu> mdeslaur: needs to be a permanent notification
<larsu> obviously...
<mdeslaur> so you'd do all that just because some drivers are broken?
<desrt> mdeslaur:  i just wrote a summary of my argument in the bug
<desrt> mdeslaur: larsu's argument is different than mine
<larsu> mdeslaur: no, I'd do that because having an icon in the panel mean different things depending on the battery state of devices I currently have plugged in is confusing
<larsu> people seem to expect that to be the laptop's battery
<desrt> and in this case i expect 'some drivers' is probably 'pretty much all hardware'
<larsu> desrt's argument doesn't even matter that much to me - I'd dislike our approach even if we had perfect drivers
<desrt> no way a mouse is going to reliably report (to the hour, much less the minute) time remaining on a pair of double-As inside of it
<larsu> desrt: ya. And nobody cares about that at all
<larsu> much less so much that you'd want it permanently in your panel
<desrt> and i don't expect ones with built-in rechargable batteries to be _too_ much better
<mdeslaur> sorry, but when my mouse displays a battery warning, I need to change the battery within a day
<mdeslaur> I think it has value
<larsu> mdeslaur: nobody argued that we should not show a warning at all
<mdeslaur> in any case, I don't think redesigning the power indicator in that bug is appropriate
<larsu> that's not a redesign, just changing one bullet point on wiki.ubuntu.com/Power
<mdeslaur> larsu: right, so the laptop battery should have precedence
<desrt> mdeslaur: thing is, with your patch, you're probably never going to see it unless you happen to have your laptop plugged in and not charging, right?
<larsu> mdeslaur: not only precedence, it should _always_ be shown
<desrt> larsu: as a separate indicator?
<larsu> desrt: which one?
<larsu> here's my design:
<desrt> oh.  nvm.
<larsu> 1. always show the laptop's battery state in the same place in the ui
<desrt> i'd put the laptop battery where it is, and leave it alone... then i'd add some visual hint separate from that for the mouse being near-dead
<larsu> 2. show battery state of aux devices in the dropdown menu
<mdeslaur> desrt: yes, you're right
<larsu> 3. if anything is in critical state, show a warning (notification + launcher icon in unity)
<desrt> mdeslaur: so you're sort of getting further away from what you want anyway, then
<mdeslaur> larsu: why would I want an icon for a fully charged batter?
<sarnold> to confirm it is fully charged
<mdeslaur> desrt: not really...I want to see my laptop battery charging
<desrt> larsu: all batteries at 100% and not charging/discharging is a fairly good reason for showing nothing at all
<mdeslaur> sarnold: that's when the laptop battery icon goes away
<desrt> mdeslaur: right.  true.
<larsu> mdeslaur: reassurance, mostly. We also show a wifi icon when it has very good signal strength
<desrt> but i mean it's taking you further away from your earlier statement "sorry, but when my mouse displays a battery warning, I need to change the battery within a day"
<sarnold> mdeslaur: whivch makes me wonder why the indicator died or did they move it in this release or..
<desrt> since you'll only manage to see that if you're using your laptop at home a lot
<mdeslaur> desrt: yes, but my laptop battery will last less than that
<larsu> desrt: there's an option to hide the indicator when fully charged and plugged in
<desrt> larsu: right.  i think that's fair.
<sarnold> mdeslaur: also9, so you hav3e something to click on to see how much time is left
<desrt> also consistent with a desktop....
<larsu> indeed
<desrt> i often use my laptop as if it were a desktop for an entire week
<desrt> wired networking, plugged in to AC...
<larsu> full volume?
<larsu> oh, wait :P
<desrt> you're either making reference to the fact that the correct way to control volume is via your external amplifier or i don't understand you :p
 * larsu was joking
<mdeslaur> desrt: ok, since my mouse has no time remaining estimate, it's simply not possible to display any sort of warning for it
<desrt> mdeslaur: unless you go along with what larsu and i just independently invented :p
<desrt> ie: some other separate indicator
<desrt> 'indicator' in the generic sense
<mdeslaur> desrt: at what point do you display that? 30%? 5%? 1%?
<desrt> not in the sense of a separate program or whatever... but just some other visual cue
<mdeslaur> there is no time remaining estimate, so you can't trigger a notification on it
<desrt> mdeslaur: "when appropriate".  i have no idea :)
<mdeslaur> desrt: right, that's the problem
<desrt> i'm just pretty sure that comparing mouse batteries to laptop batteries will only bring pain
<desrt> so someone needs to design something better
<mdeslaur> right, which is why I'm not doing it anymore
<larsu> desrt: it already does (see that bug) and has before...
<mdeslaur> my patch prefers laptop battery with known time remaining to a mouse with no time estimate
<larsu> mdeslaur: clearly that's a step in the right direction
<larsu> and better than what we have now
<desrt> mdeslaur: which for mice with no time estimate will mean that they are never shown (bad, according to your one wish) and for mice with broken estimations, means that they may be shown too often (bad, according to everyone)
<mdeslaur> right, unless someone shows me a mouse that has a time remaining estimate that is wrong, it's a step in the right direction
<desrt> this is not a regression on the second point, though
<desrt> just not big enough of a 'fix', imho
<mdeslaur> desrt: they are shown if the laptop battery is fully charged
<desrt> mdeslaur: ah.  right.
<desrt> which is fine for a certain class of users
<desrt> but not so good for the 'charge at night' crowd
<mdeslaur> well, right now, I never see my laptop battery charge, so that's a pain point
<desrt> (which is a substantial set of people if lenovo is to be believed)
<mdeslaur> desrt: I agree, but without a time estimation, there isn't a better solution
<desrt> mdeslaur: well, there is, but it's not easy
<desrt> you know that for your particular model of mouse, a drop from 50 to 5% means "replace now, k thx"
<mdeslaur> well, you _could_ build a list of hardware and their dead battery notification level
<mdeslaur> desrt: right
<desrt> ya... that's sort of what i'm getting at
<desrt> this sort of information should probably be in some driver layer or something
<desrt> there is really only one useful thing to know here: "you need to replace the battery soon"
<larsu> probably not worth the effort - a mouse battery being dead isn't the worst of things and is easily noticable
<mdeslaur> yeah
<larsu> just let it die, people notice their cursors don't move anymore and plug it in
<larsu> use the trackpad for a while
<desrt> larsu: meh... if being told to replace my battery today can save me from having to use a trackpad for all of tomorrow, it might be nice to know that
<mdeslaur> of course, if you have a well-behaved mouse that has an accurate time remaining, then you're all se
<mdeslaur> set
<larsu> desrt: indeed. I'm just saying that building a db of hardware might not be worth the effort
<desrt> ...or remind me to run out to the store while it's still open before my mouse connected to my home computer (no trackpad) dies
<larsu> mdeslaur: do these exist?
<desrt> larsu: ya.  maybe not.
<seb128_> could be useful in some cases
<mdeslaur> probably not
<larsu> so ....
<seb128_> like if my pad is about to run flat while playing a game I like to know it
<mdeslaur> perhaps some rechargeable presentation thingies
<larsu> seb128_: ya, we're not disputing tat
<larsu> *that
<larsu> this is about people being confused when the panel icon means something else all of a sudden
<seb128> just counter arguing you "let it run flat and use the pad"
<desrt> i bet some sort of "your mouse charge level was previously above 10% but now it just went below.  click here to clear this status icon/whatever" type of indication would cover 90% of cases while being easy to get rid of (or ignore) for flaky hardware
<seb128> your*
<larsu> seb128: this is for mice...
<seb128> how is pad different?
<larsu> seb128: with faulty hardware that doesn't report battery state correctly
<mdeslaur> so this issue is only for mice, and only if they don't have an estimated time remaining
<mdeslaur> if they do have a time remaining, it's all good
<seb128> why only those?
<desrt> and maybe show the exact percent/time-guess in the dropdown menu if the user opens it
<seb128> how are they different from e.g a keyboard
<seb128> or a pad?
<mdeslaur> seb128: ah, right
<mdeslaur> so all devices that don't have an estimated time remaining
<desrt> i think by "mice" he meant "things that are not the laptop battery" :)
<seb128> right
<seb128> but larsu just said that my pad example is not in the same category
<mdeslaur> we have two choices: 1- display them when the power indicator would have disappeared anyway, which is what my change does ,or 2- don't display them in the power indicator, but have some sort of other notification
<desrt> i think larsu has been arguing for 2
<seb128> what about laptops with 2 batteries?
<seb128> do you merge them in 1?
<mdeslaur> seb128: the time remaining should work ok with laptop batteries, and the 2 battery scenario is already covered in the current indicator
 * desrt almost makes a comment about "what is this?  1995?" before realising that it's 2015 and lenovo just released one of those again :)
<mdeslaur> desrt: so do you move _all_ devices that possibly don't have a time remaining to notification #2?
<larsu> seb128: show two indicators (I'm not joking)
<desrt> i don't know :)
<larsu> seb128: because often one of them is removable - so having charge state for both is useful information
 * desrt has no constructive criticism -- only stop energy
<seb128> larsu, I don't know how that work, but if you use one until flat and then the next one that doesn't seem smart to do
<seb128> you always have 100% or a 0%
<mdeslaur> desrt: hehe :)
<larsu> seb128: hardware usually doesn't let you do that
<larsu> not sure though
<larsu> man, I feel we have this discussion once per year or so
<mdeslaur> seb128: laptops with two batteries usually use them alternatively
<mdeslaur> larsu: well, there's never an ideal solution to this issue :P
<larsu> mdeslaur: as in, 10% here, 10% there?
<desrt> mdeslaur: not in my experience
<desrt> one always runs down before the other
<desrt> usually the 'more replacable' one
<mdeslaur> larsu: as in 100% one, and then switches to the other
<larsu> oh, okay
<larsu> makes sense, as often one of them is a bulky extension
<mdeslaur> yes, sorry, I meant one after the other
<desrt> right
<larsu> probably it draws power from there first
<desrt> that's what happened when i had the slice battery on my t420
<larsu> and charges the internal/small one first
<desrt> it would always discharge the slice first
<larsu> makes total sense
<desrt> and it would always _charge_ the internal first
<larsu> :)
<desrt> also makes sense from the standpoint of putting more cycles on the battery that's easier to user-replace
<larsu> ya
<mdeslaur> desrt: yeah, that's what I remember from the thinkpad I used to have that had two
<desrt> anyway... it's clearly useful to know the status of the two batteries separately, but i'm not sure this is something that i'd want to know all the time
<desrt> ie: i'd prefer to save some space in the panel and combine them, i think
<larsu> as in, (b1 + b2) / 2
<larsu> ?
<desrt> well, weighted by relative capacity
<larsu> ya, bn is in %, sorry
<desrt> no...
<desrt> like (watthours1 + watthours2) / (total watthours at full)
<desrt> ie: if the external battery is twice as big as the internal one, and the external one is dead, i'd expect to see 33%, not 50%
<mdeslaur> the indicator already combines multiple laptop batteries, but displays them separately in the menu
<desrt> ya.  that sounds right already.
<larsu> desrt: ah you're right, sorry
<larsu> late here
<larsu> desrt: alas, mpt wants my formula
<larsu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Power#Handling_multiple_batteries
<desrt> larsu: i think you're reading his use of the word "averaged" too literally
<desrt> the only sane thing to do in this case is "weighted average", so i assume that's what he means
<larsu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Average
<larsu> "In colloquial language, an average is the sum of a list of numbers divided by the number of numbers in the list."
<desrt> i accuse you of being too literal and you reply by quoting wikipedia...
<larsu> desrt: you accuse me of being to literal while reading one of mpt's specs? Clearly you don't know the man ;)
<mdeslaur> desrt: the current formula in the indicator isn't weighted
<desrt> that seems like some sort of terrible oversight
<larsu> everyone reading that sentence reads it as arithmetic mean
<larsu> that's the first thoght that came to my mind as well
<larsu> desrt: open a bug about it and assign matthew, please :)
 * desrt puts "should" in the summary for a good time
<mdeslaur> hehe
<larsu> dare you!
<desrt> are you both sure about this?
 * desrt is in the middle of reporting a bug that has doesn't have the means to reproduce
<desrt> (also: i didn't read the code)
<mdeslaur> desrt: one sec, I'll pull up the link
<larsu> I didn't check
<larsu> desrt: but the spec is clearly ambiguous
<mdeslaur> desrt: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-power/trunk.15.04/view/head:/src/service.c#L1316
<desrt> awesome.
<desrt> mdeslaur: thanks.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-power/+bug/1430542
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430542 in indicator-power (Ubuntu) "Indicator doesn't use weighted average with different-sized batteries" [Undecided,New]
<desrt> larsu: and uh.... thanks for being pedantic.  seems you were not the only one :)
<mdeslaur> hehe
<larsu> :)
<larsu> lol, last comment on that battery bug
<mdeslaur> larsu: yeah :)
<larsu> "your indicator doesn't behave in the way that  want. So I switched to bsd, because systemd is taking over the world!"
<desrt> ...it's not friday
 * desrt raises an eyebrow
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-03-11
<pitti> Good morning
<Mirv> Laney: re: bug #1429836 I don't see the upload or changes anywhere
<ubot5> bug 1429836 in qtquickcontrols-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[MIR] qtquickcontrols-opensource-src" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1429836
<didrocks> morning
<mvo_> hey didrocks
<mvo_> hm, no seb yet
<didrocks> mvo_: yeah, he's back on his French schedule
<didrocks> meaning, up late :)
<pitti> bonjour didrocks et mvo_, comment allez-vous ?
<mvo_> didrocks: heh :)
<didrocks> pitti: ça peut aller, et toi ?
<mvo_> hey pitti! good morning
<pitti> didrocks: I can't tell you how much fun I have :)
<pitti> didrocks: but otherwise good, cold is by and large gone
<didrocks> pitti: so many issues?
<didrocks> via the switch
<didrocks> at least, health is good!
<pitti> didrocks: well, and questions, etc.; but making good progress
<pitti> tackling bug 1430479 now
<ubot5> bug 1430479 in systemd (Ubuntu) ""telinit u" under upstart with systemd-sysv installed runs systemd" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430479
<mpt> desrt, larsu, mdeslaur: Specification updated. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Power?action=diff&rev2=69&rev1=68>
<larsu> mpt: thanks! Don't know if you read all of the scrollback, but we were doubting the "switch meaning of the battery icon based on which devcice has least power" approach
<larsu> well, I think I was the only one doubting it
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<mpt> larsu, there’s a bug report somewhere complaining that it shows unintelligent mice too often … Apart from that, what is your doubt?
<larsu> mpt: I have the feeling it confuses people, because they expect their laptop's battery in that position and nothing else
<larsu> also, I goubt that it's very helpful
<larsu> for most aux devices, you don't need battery status all the time
<larsu> and you can always get at it in the menu (and of course you get a notification when it is empty)
<willcooke> morning desktoppers
<larsu> hi willcooke!
<seb128> hey willcooke
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<willcooke> is this anything to do with us:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1424263
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1424263 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Broken dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<willcooke> mlankhorst perhaps?
<seb128> yes, that's one for mlankhorst
<mvo_> seb128: hey, good morning!
<mvo_> seb128: so your silo - I messed that up, sorry
<seb128> mvo_, hey, no worry, feel free to wipe my changes and do another mp/silo
<seb128> I just wanted to help moving things forward
<seb128> I didn't expect click to be special in landing and having to use a devel staging
<mvo_> seb128: sorry, I think your approach is fine for a single branch like this, but I reassigned to devel out of a reflex  and now I can not land it anymore (ci-train complains)
<mvo_> seb128: so thanks and sorry
<seb128> mvo_, no worry, do you fix it?
<mvo_> seb128: not yet, I was wondering if there is a magic way to just reuse the existing silo/line etc
<Laney> yo yo
<willcooke> what up dawg
<seb128> mvo_, let me have a look
<seb128> Laney, hey
<larsu> morning Lane!
<larsu> y
<seb128> mvo_,we can just delete the new branches I think
<seb128> mvo_, let me try
<seb128> mvo_, can you mark https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/click/initctl-not-there/+merge/252479 as approveD?
<mvo_> seb128: oh, nice
<mvo_> seb128: yes
<seb128> mvo_, landed
<mvo_> seb128: \o/
<mvo_> seb128: you rock
<seb128> mvo_, thanks ;-)
<Laney> Mirv: bah, the dput was the last thing I did before shutting down yesterday
<Laney> wonder why it didn't go
<Laney> hey seb128 willcooke larsu!
<Laney> luckily I suspended instead of shutting down and I can see that I did indeed dput it right ...
 * Laney gets suspicious
<willcooke> FJKong, ping
<willcooke> FJKong, free for a chat with me & dpm?
<FJKong> willcooke: pong
<FJKong> willcooke: yes
<dpm> o/
<willcooke> FJKong, dpm - please join #letschatwhynot
<Laney> Mirv: there was some kind of outage, uploaded now
<Laney> Mirv: Would be preferable to get this fixed properly in the upstream buildsystem and also applied in Debian, if you want to do either. :)
 * Laney hadn't used dh --until / dh --remaining for quite a while
<Laney> felt old skool
<Mirv> Laney: thanks! yeah it'll be put to Debian at least
<Laney> I just do it manually because qmake is hard
<Mirv> Laney: oh, right, I'd think qmake QT_BUILD_PARTS+=tests would have worked
<Laney> it was hard to find documentation
<Laney> then you see that I had to give an import path to actually run them, and only the final installed tree worked
<Laney> because the built one didn't have qmldir files maybe?
<Laney> anyway, improve it if you can!
<Mirv> been there, Qt having hard to find documentation. disabling pch was another thing that was really not documented anywhere but had an option like that.
<Mirv> yes, those import paths are pretty normal, they are similar in the already test enabled Qt packages
<seb128> willcooke, mlankhorst, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa-lts-utopic/+bug/1429529 is another not-too-different issue
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1429529 in mesa-lts-utopic (Ubuntu) "Package resolver can't find *-lts-utopic package dependencies, aborts" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<willcooke> seb128, mlankhorst is on a day off today
<willcooke> I'll pick it up with him tomorrow
<seb128> willcooke, ok oh, thanks
<Laney> JohnLea_: hi, do you think the wallpapers could be attached to bug #1429011 today?
<ubot5> bug 1429011 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "15.04 wallpapers package" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1429011
<seb128> willcooke, was he off yesterday as well? he missed the meeting/was not around it seems
<willcooke> oh - yeah, so he was
<willcooke> using up leave
<Laney> shame we don't have a holiday calendar any more
<seb128> yeah
<JohnLea_> Laney, can do, I sent the final assets to willcooke yesterday
<willcooke> JohnLea_, no assets received
<willcooke> seb128, Laney - looks like I couldn't be bothered to add it to the calendar
<Laney> willcooke: we can't see that anyway
<willcooke> ??
<Laney> UE holiday calendar
<willcooke> oh
<Laney> I tried to add it a while ago, no go
<willcooke> well thats silly
 * willcooke goes to look for a fix
<JohnLea_> willcooke, I've forwarded the email to you again just now so you should have them
<JohnLea_> willcooke, let me know if I need to chase alex for a compressed version, if we can use the .png version then even better
<willcooke> JohnLea_, oh, yeah - I got that one, but I think we're waiting for compressed ones, no?
<willcooke> heh ^^^
<JohnLea_> willcooke, do we need it?
<JohnLea_> willcooke, if so no prob. of course
<willcooke> Laney, 3.3MB default wallpaper - too big>?
<Laney> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3.3M Sep 17 09:18 warty-final-ubuntu.png
<Laney> seems on a par
<Laney> if you can do it without losing quality then that's good though
<willcooke> JohnLea_, if you could ask Alex to take a very quick look at compressing it, that would be worth spending 20 mins on.   I don't feel comfortable making a call on whether or not the compressed version would be acceptable, better done by the original artist I think
<mlankhorst> seb128: just dupe it
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<mlankhorst> with bug  1424466
<ubot5> bug 1424466 in freeglut (Ubuntu) "Devel package not installable in 14.04.2 (mesa-lts-utopic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1424466
<willcooke> mlankhorst, run out of horse faeces to pick up? ;p
<seb128> mlankhorst, seems like it didn't dup (yet?)
<seb128> mlankhorst, is that something you are looking at?
<JohnLea_> willcooke, compressed wallpaper sent, it's now 750kb
<willcooke> sweet!  thanks for the MBs JohnLea_ :)
<willcooke> the internet salutes you
<JohnLea_> willcooke, ;-)  but our number of MB of ubuntu downloaded stat for the next ubuntu release won't look as good
<willcooke> haha!
<willcooke> I'll download it twice
<JohnLea_> willcooke, as long a ubuntu continues to provide a legitimate use case for the use of torrents ;-)
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> Laney, seb128 - uploaded
<Laney> ty
<seb128> willcooke, thanks
<Laney> i'll do that in a little while
<seb128> bah wifi timeout issues here, could be a buggy routeur but unsure how to debug where packets get lost
<nessita_> tkamppeter, hi! would you know of any workaround for LP #1430561 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1430561 in hplip (Ubuntu) "hp-plugin crashes with error: Python gobject/dbus may be not installed" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430561
<willcooke> seb128, try running a traceroute (or tracepath) to 8.8.8.8
<seb128> willcooke, going to try next time it does it, thanks
<willcooke> you can expect some "no response" along the way, but you should be able to see if it is the local router or not
<tkamppeter> nessita_, do you have hplip-gui installed?
<nessita_> tkamppeter, yes sir
<nessita_> tkamppeter, latest version from vivid
<tkamppeter> nessita_, "dpkg -S models.dat"?
<mpt> larsu, maybe that expectation is just because other platforms don’t have the feature? That would be an unfortunate reason for us to drop it
<nessita_> tkamppeter, libsane-hpaio: /usr/share/hplip/data/models/models.dat
<nessita_> tkamppeter, I retry yesterday and got a new error, added it as a new comment in the bug
<tkamppeter> nessita_, probably it is some Python3 transition problem. I have added a comment asking the HPLIP developers at HP to check it.
<didrocks> phew, systemd-fsckd logic changed
<didrocks> I hope this time upstream won't complain :)
<nessita_> tkamppeter, do you know if I could dowload the driver file by hand and set it up in any way to make the printer work?
<tkamppeter> nessita_, go to http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/auxfiles/HP/plugins/ and download the file corresponding to your HPLIP version, for 15.04/Vivid currently http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/auxfiles/HP/plugins/hplip-3.15.2-plugin.run. The do "sudo sh hplip-3.15.2-plugin.run".
<tkamppeter> nessita_, tell in the bug report whether this works for you.
<nessita_> tkamppeter, thanks much!
<Mirv> right, so it's not just SDK having troubles on 14.04.2 hwe stack but other dev packages too and even (?) installing Steam?
<Mirv> I wonder how 12.04.x avoided the dev package installation problem if eg. libsdl & friends are involved
<Mirv> or did apt resolving regress for the use case..
<larsu> mpt: I don't know, maybe. I suspect it's simply confusing in its own right to be honest
<desrt> sal, karaj
<larsu> hi desrt!
<desrt> moin
<seb128> hey desrt
<larsu> desrt: are you in hamburg?
<desrt> not today :)
<desrt> (or ever, since you mention it) :)
<larsu> desrt: do we have a convention for using g_autoptr with variables that should be returned?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> g_steal_pointer
<larsu> not in my glib
<desrt> then you must not have autoptr either
<desrt> https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=e668796c5a90a19bce0ff893794817af6aad4dc2
<larsu> let me paraphrase: not documented in my glib
 * larsu wonders why
<desrt> oh look.  i forgot to update -sections.txt :)
<larsu> hehe
<larsu> this is awesome and exactly what I was looking for. Thanks!
<desrt> anyway... this is made exactly for this purpose, as you can see by the code example in that documentation
<desrt> yup :)
<desrt> larsu: tsk tsk tsk g_list_store_new() made the list as well :)
<desrt> (or failed to make the list)
<larsu> oops, thank
<larsu> *thanks
<desrt> oh.  thanks to gtk-doc choking on G_DECLARE_FINAL_TYPE
<desrt> sigh
<Laney> didrocks / seb128: can you promote for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src/+bug/1429836 if you have a minute?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1429836 in qtquickcontrols-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[MIR] qtquickcontrols-opensource-src" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.svg
<Laney> fcitx looks interesting there
<seb128> Laney, interesting in which way?
<Laney> build-depends that aren't yellow, i.e. the script doesn't think they have MIR
<seb128> weird, I'm pretty sure we have approved MIRs for it
<Laney> perhaps some of them were missed
<seb128> I don't think so
<Laney> ok
<seb128> Laney, did promote the qt one
<Laney> thanks
<Laney> that means image builds for us again
<seb128> mvo__, hum, seems like my click change didn't work, not sure why :/
<seb128> chroot.py", line 540, in create initctl = "%s/sbin/initctl" % mount FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf/sbin/initctl'
<seb128> is that line buggy?!
<seb128>         initctl = "%s/sbin/initctl" % mount
<seb128>         if os.path.exists(initctl):
<seb128> I don't understand what's going on
<ochosi> larsu: your last changes fix the hover/focus-state when i grab and move the scale, not the hover of the scalebutton itself though
<ochosi> and actually that part worked for me before
<ochosi> so s/fix// :)
<larsu> ochosi: what do you mean by scalebutton?
<larsu> the slider that you can grab?
<ochosi> well that circular button that sits on the trough
<larsu> hm, that works fine for me
<larsu> does it also not work with Adwaita for you?
<ochosi> lemme try that
<ochosi> hm, that also doesn't seem to make a difference, no hover-highlight on the circular button/slider
<ochosi> and sorry, yeah, i just looked it up and you're totally right. it's called the slider :)
<ochosi> larsu: if the slider's hover works for you, i'll try to re-test it again in a clean env/vbox. maybe i've messed around with this one too much...
<larsu> ochosi: please do. I just tested it again and it works
<ochosi> okeydokey, i'll let you know how it goes
<larsu> thanks
<larsu> desrt: g_autofree is also missing
<desrt> larsu: i'm currently kicking gtk-doc's ass
<desrt> the markdown parser stuff is extremely confused as to whether it's meant to be processing escaped or unescaped xml
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/199935937/buildlog_ubuntu_vivid_i386_ubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz
 * Laney screams
<mvo__> seb128: oh? meh :/ is that the autopkgtest or a local test?
<seb128> mvo__, trying to create framework env in qtcreator
<happyaron> attente_, seb128, I think fcitx/fcitx-qimpanel parts in bug #1363150 are released already (as well), have I missed anything?
<ubot5> bug 1363150 in fcitx-qimpanel (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Fcitx input method integration in Unity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363150
<seb128> happyaron, I don't know, didn't follow much those, if they are please close the corresponding bug lines
<happyaron> seb128: I'm just double checking if I've missed something, :)
<Laney> happyaron: please could you chase getting that all promoted to main
<attente_> happyaron: yeah, i think those can be closed. they're already upstream long ago i think
<Laney> see that link I just pasted, it makes desktop builds now fail
 * happyaron looking
<happyaron> attente_: ok
<didrocks> pitti: my proposal for bug #1428486, instead of the dropping in .wants.d/ would be to add [Install]\nWantedBy=nsf-server.service in rpc-statd.service and rpc-statd-notify.service, then disable it by default and do the one time Wants migration
<ubot5> bug 1428486 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu) "Only start rpc.statd if $NEED_STATD" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1428486
<didrocks> pitti: that way people would be able to still enable/disable the stats
<didrocks> (without having to mask the unit)
<didrocks> and of course, we patch the Wants=
<pitti> didrocks: oh, you figured out an "automatic" way to determine when we actually need statd? nice!
<pitti> (that's what an init system should do for you, after all :) )
<didrocks> pitti: no, we still do the one time migration
<didrocks> but then, at least, the admin would be able to activate/disable it with traditional systemd tools
<didrocks> pitti: phrasing on the bug report, maybe that would make more sense
<Laney> luverly new default wallpaper
<Laney> coming soon to a distribution archive near you
<didrocks> \o/
<willcooke> \o/
<Laney> the greyscale one is about to burn my eyes out
<attente_> seb128: hey, i just filed this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/1430893, but i'm not sure if we want to do the depends on the meta package, or do the depends on u-c-c like we did with ibus
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430893 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Make Fcitx default for Chinese users" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> attente_, I don't think we want to install fcitx by default? maybe make language selector install it/part of the chinese langpacks?
<attente_> oh, ok, that sounds better
<didrocks> the langpacks dep sounds the best (worth telling it in the FFe I guess)
<didrocks> but the wrong build-dep should be fixed first
<attente_> didrocks: what's the build-dep issue? those packages are approved for main but not in main yet?
<didrocks> attente_: no, there has been some additional build-dep since the MIR was approved that was added, but not in main
<didrocks> happyaron is fixing it and removing them
<didrocks> so you need to wait for that to be in before getting the FFe approved and packages promoted
<Laney> the promoting can definitely happen independently
<didrocks> Laney: well, I certainly don't promote packages which have build-dep in universe
<didrocks> you never know what or when the next "fix upload" would happen
<Laney> I didn't say now, I said independently
<Laney> it's not tied to making it the default
<Laney> u-s-d is already pulling fcitx into main
<didrocks> as recommends, so at least, won't block image build (but it's a build-dep also, which worked through the train PPA :/)
<didrocks> shouldn't the recommends be fcitx-data | ibus (>= 1.5.0), rather (or the other way around?)
<didrocks> I didn't follow, that may have been discussed here already
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/199935937/buildlog_ubuntu_vivid_i386_ubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz sure is blocking builds
<happyaron> seb128: if we don't seed it, then users will get input method changed after installing langpacks, is that expected?
<didrocks> Laney: I was talking about the build of u-s-s itself
<seb128> happyaron, why would they?
<seb128> happyaron, or do you mean chinese users only?
<happyaron> seb128: yes, they'll get ibus after installed the system, and installing langpacks make it change to fcitx
<happyaron> that's wired experience
<seb128> don't we have a chinese iso?
<happyaron> weird
<Laney> didrocks: oh, misundersood because you said "image build"
<happyaron> no we don't
<Laney> anyway this is why it need to be promoted sooner rather than later
<didrocks> Laney: no, I was talking about the package build (due to the ppa usage, that wasn't spotted), of course image build are screwed :/
<seb128> happyaron, I don't think we should put ibus & fcitx on the iso
<happyaron> seb128: with both of them it looks odd, but it doesn't waste space, things like ibus-pinyin (and its database) is replaced by fcitx ones, and the framework itself isn't large
<seb128> happyaron, can you look at how much space difference we are talking about?
<attente_> Laney: do we need a separate MIR for those packages? or could we just reuse the old one?
<happyaron> seb128: sure
<Laney> attente_: Don't know if it matters much, talk to a MIR guy :-)
<Laney> sounded like happyaron was working on it though
<attente_> oh, ok
<seb128> happyaron, thanks
<happyaron> attente_ Laney we don't need them, fcitx-qt5 is in -proposed, and I'm testing the presage patch atm
<Laney> hope you're forwarding back :P
<attente_> happyaron: but what about the other gclient packages?
<attente_> libfcitx-gclient0, libfcitx-config4, libfcitx-utils0, fcitx-data
<attente_> *fcitx packages
<happyaron> attente_: they aren't using extra-cmake-modules, only fcitx-qt5 does
<attente_> oh ok
<didrocks> happyaron: attente_: seb128: Laney: I just calulated seeing the Recommends/Deps, I'm already at 6megs compressed
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I seemed to remember that it was quite some "to download" to apt-get install fcitx
<didrocks> I don't think it's desirable to grow our target image size by 6%
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> 0.6% :)
<didrocks> (and it's packed, so more onced unpacked)
<seb128> no, we don't want more than a few mbs
<seb128> it seems wrong anyway to have 2 IM frameworks on the iso
<didrocks> I think we should really have that optional in the code
<attente_> sorry, what are our options again? make language-selector install it, or have the depends on language-pack-zh-*?
<happyaron> didrocks: we'll remove ibus pinyin related stuff at the same time
<didrocks> attente_: have the depends on language-pack-zh-*, and having u-c-c and other things pulling it having a fcitx | ibus
<didrocks> happyaron: ok, so you are going to patch u-c-c, u-s-s and so on to remove the fcitx-data dep?
<didrocks> (I only started from the u-s-s changes)
<happyaron> didrocks: wait, did you count the space get freed after removing ibus-pinyin/libpyzy-1.0-0?
<Laney> willcooke: did you see that someone is complaining about jpeg compression artifacts on the wallpaper?
<Laney> is that legit if you compare to the original one?
<willcooke> checking...
<willcooke> design were happy with it, so.. ?
<didrocks> happyaron: no, I didn't see that removal in the MP
<didrocks> I really think as well though that both shouldn't be installed
<Laney> Seems like language-selector should set it up for you
<Laney> not sure how hard that would be to implement though
<willcooke> Laney, hrm - yeah, it's suboptimal - I'll upload the big one
<Laney> willcooke: ack
<didrocks> attente_: is the code that entered as part of that landing is optional? like if -data isn't installed, the code will still run?
<happyaron> didrocks: pinyin was seeded long ago when sabdfl was asked to include full Chinese support in default installation
<attente_> didrocks: checking
<willcooke> Laney, done
<happyaron> didrocks: I prefer removing ibus-pinyin/libpyzy from cdimage, and add fcitx/fcitx-pinyin/fcitx-module-cloudpinyin instead
<Laney> oh yeah, you can tell the difference
<happyaron> fcitx-pinyin is much smaller than ibus-pinyin/libpyzy though
<willcooke> JohnLea_, compressed version was sucky ^^^ ;)
<seb128> happyaron, how would that work for ibus users?
 * Laney tries a pngcrush on it
<Laney> 2.8M \m/
<happyaron> seb128: pinyin is only used to type Chinese, and we are seeking to change the default for Chinese
<happyaron> also, people will probably tend to install ibus-sunpinyin if they really want use ibus to input Chinese for everyday life, but the database is even larger so not able to get included to cdimage
<attente_> didrocks: no, it seems that we need fcitx-data because it provides the template file for fcitx' configuration
<didrocks> happyaron: do you have a MP to remove ibus-sunpinyin and libpyzy-1.0-0 from the seeds?
<didrocks> sounds like we are quite in a stuck situation, but let's focus on getting things fixed
<didrocks> (not tonight for me anyway, but drop me an email if you need me to track it for tomorrow)
<didrocks> still sounds suboptimal to have code depending on 2 IMs
<happyaron> didrocks: I can propose a MP for the FFe
<didrocks> sounds good, then, we'll see how much we win/loose on the image
<didrocks> and decides from that what to do
<happyaron> ok
<didrocks> if the FFe is accepted
<didrocks> attente_: I'm surprised that you hard-dep on fcitx-data as it's only a recommends
<didrocks> attente_: shouldn't that be a dep then?
<attente_> didrocks: this is in u-c-c, right?
<didrocks> attente_: ah, I thought you talked about u-s-s
<didrocks> ok, it's a dep in u-c-c
<attente_> didrocks: it's only a recommends in u-s-d because it uses it only once for the migration which i guess is not a good enough reason to have a hard dep
<didrocks> attente_: sounds ok then
<attente_> but for u-c-c it's needed if the user is going to be able to edit their per-window options
<didrocks> let's see once it's done how many space difference (with the unseeding) that's going to result in
<didrocks> just fix the image build meanwhile (hoping it's the only remaining issue and we'll get an image tomorrow)
<didrocks> and then, we'll refine :)
<attente_> yes :)
<didrocks> attente_: happyaron: just a warning, I think we'll go on war again on image size soon, and that one would probably be something to do
<didrocks> only ship, per language, one IM
<didrocks> and have some optional dep
<didrocks> would have been great to do it from day 0
<didrocks> so I hope you will ready once this happens :)
<happyaron> didrocks: next cycle we'll decide on ibus vs fcitx, which is the only one to keep
<didrocks> happyaron: ok, let's see then, do you already have a methodology to decide?
<didrocks> like how to reach users from different cultures using different layouts?
<happyaron> almost, as part of fcitx upstream we've done that for quite some time
<didrocks> ok, let's plan on how you will post the results next cycle early enough
<JohnLea_> willcooke, can we use the non-compressed version then?  bandwidth and storage is cheep and only getting cheeper ;-)
<seb128> mvo, the click chroot seems to work now, I wonder if I had a staled instance or copy earlier...
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<happyaron> :)
<didrocks> seb128: ah interesting, the error you pasted made no sense :)
<didrocks> seb128: is there any chroot daemon, keeping old copy?
<seb128> didrocks, indeed not
<seb128> didrocks, I don't know enough about schroot/click to say
<seb128> maybe mvo knows ;-)
<didrocks> ps aux | grep click ? ;)
<JohnLea_> willcooke, ping
<willcooke> JohnLea_, :D
<willcooke> JohnLea_, sorry - was otp
<willcooke> back now
<JohnLea_> willcooke; could we delay the default wallpaper submition until end of play Friday?
<willcooke> Laney, ^^
<willcooke> JohnLea_, we can always upload a newer one
<JohnLea_> willcooke; marcus has decided there are a couple of things that need to change
<willcooke> sure, no worries
<Laney> It's already uploaded
<willcooke> (I think)
<Laney> also UserInterfaceFreeze is tomorrow
<JohnLea_> willcooke; ok, I'll sent the updated version over on friday, many thanks!
<Laney> ...but minor changes are probably okay...
<seb128> those are bugfixes I guess :-)
<willcooke> ha!Q
<JohnLea_> Laney, it will only be subtle modifications to the wallpaper pattern, so changing this after won't impact documentation
<willcooke> So as long as it's not more naked people, I think we'll be OK JohnLea_
<Laney> okay
<JohnLea_> willcooke; I'll pass on the no more naked people message to our visual designers ;-)
<willcooke> lolz, please do :)
 * Laney phases out
 * willcooke -> EOD
<GunnarHj> attente_: ping?
<attente_> GunnarHj: hey
<GunnarHj> attente_: Saw bug #1430893. It looks to me as if a couple of changes in pkg_depends would be sufficient.
<ubot5> bug 1430893 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Install Fcitx for Chinese users" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430893
<attente_> GunnarHj: possibly. we just had a discussion about it, but we're waiting on some build failures to be resolved
<GunnarHj> attente_: Ok.. Where did the discussion take place?
<attente_> GunnarHj: this channel
<GunnarHj> attente_: Thanks, will take a look.
<happyaron> GunnarHj: updated the FFe just now
<GunnarHj> happyaron: Is the plan to have fcitx *installed* on all machines, or just have it available on the CD for those who choose a Chinese locale at installation?
<happyaron> GunnarHj: installed
<GunnarHj> happyaron: In 15.04?
<happyaron> GunnarHj: yep
<happyaron> GunnarHj: installed, but only made default for Chinese locale
<GunnarHj> happyaron: Ok, then I realize there is a need to reconsider a few things...
<happyaron> :)
<attente_> is there an alternative to ubuntu-desktop-next that works with systemd? can't seem to install it without upstart
<seb128> attente_, what do you mean by alternative?
<seb128> ubuntu-desktop-next should still work
<seb128> we still install upstart for user sessions anyway even on unity7
<attente_> seb128: it conflicts with systemd-sysv, no?
<attente_> ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks seems to depend on upstart
<Laney> desktop-next didn't switch yet
<seb128> attente_, can you describe the issue/what you are trying to do exactly?
<attente_> just trying to install ubuntu-desktop-next
<seb128> why?
<seb128> you rather want unity8-desktop-session-mir no?
<seb128> desktop-next is an iso
<seb128> if you want an unity8 session on your normal system just install that one?
<attente_> ah, ok. that worked. thanks seb128!
<seb128> yw
<robert_ancell> tjaalton, did you reject the right SRU for lightdm to utopic?
<robert_ancell> The email suggests you rejected 1.12.3-0ubuntu1 which should replace the current 1.12.2-0ubuntu1 in -proposed.
<tjaalton> robert_ancell: there were two uploads of the same
<robert_ancell> oh, weird
<tjaalton> so I rejected the slightly older one
<tjaalton> #1383321 from the old upload is still unverified
<robert_ancell> tjaalton, ah, thanks
<tjaalton> #1190344 too
<robert_ancell> that one was only partially fixed in 1.12.2, it should be fully fixed in 1.12.3
<tjaalton> ah
<ochosi> larsu: a late re: sound indicator scale slider hover – it works! well done!
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-03-12
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> happyaron: hey, I see your patch on presage, wasn't there supposed to be one on fcitx-qt5 for the build-dep (and extra-cmake-modules?)
<didrocks> happyaron: ah good, seeing it now (for some reasons, didn't spot it in -changes)
<didrocks> happyaron: however, you are pulling gnome-icon-theme-symbolic/gnome-icon-theme (through  fcitx-config-gtk, mind fixing that one?
<didrocks> the rest looks mostly good from germinate-output
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> hey pitti!
<mvo_> didrocks: there was talk that the qr-creatorimplements a daemon for the handling of the chroots, but I was not following that (cf the discussion with seb128 yesterday)
<didrocks> mvo_: ah, so we will never *ever *ever* know he was executing the old code which was printing the new code on error (not a biggie, a reboot worked for him) :p
<mvo_> didrocks: *cough* yeah
<didrocks> mvo_: surely a north-french-german thing :p
<mvo_> :P
<mlankhorst> morning
<didrocks> hey mlankhorst
<didrocks> pitti: hum, for bug #1428486, seems there are a lot of NEED_*, should I only take care of STATD in your opinion? With the strategy I wrote on my last comment?
<ubot5> bug 1428486 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu) "Only start rpc.statd if $NEED_STATD" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1428486
<robert_ancell> Can anyone help me try and work out how the ubuntu-desktop depends on the ttf-indic-fonts-core package? It's not in the seed afaict and reverse-depends isn't showing any package that should be bringing it in.
<pitti> didrocks: "lot of NEED_*"? there is only NEED_STATD and NEED_GSSD, right?
<pitti> didrocks: and the startup of gssd is done automatically based on whether you use kerberos, so this is just a dead setting
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. if it was empty, it's determined automatically
<didrocks> robert_ancell: hey, it's in the desktop-common seed (I guess pulled by the usb)
<didrocks> pitti: some jobs are using NEED_IDMAPD
<robert_ancell> didrocks, ah, is "usb" the standard target (i.e. the CD replacement)
<pitti> hm, that's not even in the default file
<didrocks> debian/nfs-common.init used it
<didrocks> pitti: it executes rpc.idmapd
<didrocks> no idea what that is
<didrocks> pitti: so, as it's a complex case, I propose to be more conservative than for others: I don't ship .override files for upstart, keeping the variables for them (only sedding "this isn't used under systemd" in the conffiles)
<didrocks> do the one time transition for systemd
<didrocks> + the [Install] patch for enabling/disabling via sytemctl
<didrocks> sounds good to you?
<pitti> didrocks: (followed up)
<pitti> phone, b4rb
<didrocks> ok, will do the STATD part already
<pitti> didrocks: still feeling a bit uneasy about that, but I guess if there's a use case for controlling these manually, so be it
<pitti> didrocks: I actually like the simple nfs-{client,server} split which you can enable/disable, and the rest is automatic
<didrocks> pitti: hum, it seems you used git to format your patched in nfs-utils, but if I branch git://git.debian.org/kernel/nfs-utils.git I only saw debian branches, no ubuntu?
<pitti> didrocks: no, I did some of them against the upstream git and just copied them there
<pitti> the ubuntu upload was just a simple apt-get / quilt / dput thing, no VCS
<didrocks> pitti: agreed that should be automatic, but maybe let's just get on parity until LTS and revisit once we removed the need for all those configs
<didrocks> ok
<pitti> didrocks: well, once you introduce an [Install] it's more work to get it back to automatic
<pitti> didrocks: anyway, I do see why you would want to disable statd (if you only use NFSv4)
<pitti> didrocks: but I'd leave gssd on automatic until we at least get a comment from Steve
<didrocks> pitti: +1, doing that then
<happyaron> didrocks: I can weaken the dependency on configuration tool, to get them (including fcitx-config-gtk) out for the moment
<didrocks> happyaron: yeah, please do a suggests
<happyaron> it's not needed for out-of-box experience, but input method is very related to user's tastes, people may end up installing it themselves
<happyaron> ok
<didrocks> thanks :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ?
<didrocks> ça va, et toi ?
<larsu> ochosi: cool!
<larsu> morning desktoppers
<seb128> hey larsu
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> hey willcooke, larsu
<larsu> morning!
<larsu> how are you all doing?
<ogra_> pitti, seems there is still some systemd fallout in desktop-next images (they fail)
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> ogra_, fail to build? or boot? or...?
<ogra_> build
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-desktop-next
<ogra_> i wonder why i only got mail about it today
<ogra_> seems to happen since three days already
<seb128>  systemd-sysv : Conflicts: upstart but 1.13.2-0ubuntu9 is to be installed
<seb128> :/
<ogra_> right
<pitti> ogra_: hm,  could it be that these also want to install ubuntu-standard?
<ogra_> yeah, i suspect so
<pitti> ubuntu-standard wants systemd-sysv, but the touch seeds want upstart
<ogra_> thats a tricky one
<pitti> so I guess we'll need to see if u-d-n works with systemd, then we can just drop the upstart seed in the touch seeds
<ogra_> only desktop pleae ;)
<pitti> (yes, sure :) )
<pitti> ogra_: did the fakechroot debootstrap work now?
<seb128> pitti, we use upstart for user sessions
<ogra_> pitti, yeah, works wonderfully
<pitti> ogra_: \o/
<pitti> seb128: sure, we do that everywhere (that's upstart-bin)
<seb128> pitti, desktop-next should works fine under systemd (the only issue I had this cycle was the cgmanager not start making the dash app start buggy, but that was resolved)
<seb128> not starting*
<pitti> ah, great
<Laney> morning
<seb128> hey Laney
 * Laney is getting annoyed with no network on every resume
<willcooke> popey, ping
<willcooke> popey, free for a quick chat?
<Laney> ok, updated the bug again
<Laney> hey seb128!
<popey> willcooke: sure
<popey> got 9 mins before next call
<pitti> ogra_, seb128: touch seeds pushed, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/1.213 updated
<seb128> pitti, danke
 * ogra_ crosses fingers
<pitti> ogra_: do you have a retry button on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-desktop-next ?
<pitti> (once it's published)
<pitti> and nice, my world model still had these as cronjobs and shell scripts and logs on people.u.c.; I didn't see that page before
<ogra_> i'll just fire a build on nusakan
<Laney> those builds are triggered by the rest of cdimage
<Laney> you can't really retry them there
<seb128> I didn't know about that page either
<seb128> ogra_, pitti, please let me know when there is an image build, I can test it
<seb128> rsalveti, hey, I'm not sure that the bluez change to have a timeout by default on the discoverable state play nicely with the desktop, we have a manual switch in the indicator/settiings there and the status keeps reverting by itself now
<Laney> bah, now I have a fcitx indicator
<pitti> today's dist-upgrade installed a gazillion fcitx packages, was that really intended?
<pitti> don't we already have ibus for that?
<Laney> I think the plan is to have it installed on-demand by language-selector
<Laney> seems like too much is being installed currently
<seb128> pitti, yeah, it shouldn't pull it by default, we need to look at fixing that
<seb128> those landing aimed at adding better support for fcitx for those who use it
<seb128> which is mostly China users
<seb128> we don't want to change the default or pull both framework for everyone
<Laney> I guess a bug report would be welcome
<Laney> ah crap, now I'm trying to remove "shouldn't" from my bug text
 * Laney stares at Lars Paul Thomas
 * Laney just decides to use the damn word :p
<Laney> seb128: do we have a way of tracking bugs for this change?
<Laney> tag or assign someone?
<larsu> Laney: ts ts ts
<Laney> ha
<Laney> it's "I shouldn't see this"
<Laney> probably not a violation of the rule anyway
<larsu> interesting edge case
<Laney> removed one case from the bug title at least
<Laney> bug #1431257
<ubot5> bug 1431257 in fcitx (Ubuntu) "fcitx indicator shown when fcitx isn't in use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431257
<larsu> Laney: I think mpt would still consider that as a wrong use of 'should'
<larsu> "showing the indicator even though I only have one input source configured is not useful and visually distracting"
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I think "this shouldn't be shown because x" and "I don't want to see this because x" is quite a fine distinction
<larsu> indeed
 * larsu stops being pedantic and gets back to work
<Laney> :p
<mpt> Looks fine to me 👌
<seb128> Laney, "this changes" being fcitx? not that I know, just assign to happyaron or attente_ I guess
<didrocks> pitti: ok, I think most of the raw edges around statd are now gone, as always with conffiles, I prefer a double checking, mind giving a look if your eyes bleed on something? http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/tmp/nfs_statd.debdiff
<didrocks> seems trivial looking at the diff, but there were quite some corner cases :p
<didrocks> (tried different updates/install patterns, under systemd)
<Laney> seb128: okay!
<didrocks> seb128: oh FYI, we discussed this morning and the dep on gnome-icon-theme will be removed
<didrocks> (spotted that from germinate)
<seb128> didrocks, oh, thanks
<didrocks> I guess fcitx-blah-config will degrade the dep to suggests
<seb128> or change it to adwaita instead?
<didrocks> happyaron: any opinion on this? ^ I know you invoked user's taste, but that could be a better option?
<pitti> didrocks: can you please add a bug ref to the changelog?
<Laney> did we get g-i-t demoted?
<pitti> didrocks: and "let the admin enabl*e* (not *ing*)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, this was already done after the debdiff, ok on enabl* :)
<Laney> oh right, it's in main for metacity
<seb128> Laney, it's out of the desktop iso at least
<Laney> ya
<Laney> we don't get alerted via component-mismatches though
<seb128> right
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.svg
<Laney> what's all that font stuff?
<Laney> what even is the usb seed?
<seb128> robert_ancell's doing
<seb128> I didn't follow closely but those were sync blacklisted for years
<Laney> ah
<seb128> apparently Colin did that to get the autosync going in some cycles and they got ignored since
<Laney> a lot of font packages got renamed in debian
<seb128> right
<Laney> probably the new one is in universe or something
<seb128> Robert cleaned up the mess
<Laney> makes sense
<Laney> he probably just needs to chase promoting stuff
<seb128> seems like some users in India complained about the fonts being outdated
<seb128> right
<willcooke> @ Indian fonts - robert_ancell was chasing some people on that
<meetingology> willcooke: Error: "Indian" is not a valid command.
<seb128> lol
<Laney> tell that to the british empire
<willcooke> lol
<willcooke> oh, I see seb128 already said that Robert was sorting it
<seb128> willcooke, well, anyway robert_ancell found me and we unblocked the syncs, so should be mostly good
<willcooke> :) thx seb128
<seb128> yw
<willcooke> back to reviews :(
<Laney> I will ignore this for a week ;-)
<willcooke> You know, staring at a blank page for an hour isn't helping
<willcooke> I don't know what else to try
<willcooke> Wait...
<willcooke> Tea
<Laney> is this writing the reviews?
<willcooke> yeah
<seb128> still have some of those to do :-/
<Laney> http://www.lipsum.com/
<willcooke> hahahah
<seb128> willcooke, http://mschmitt23.com/performance/ as well
<willcooke> niiiiiice!
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> haha
<seb128> why staring a blank page when you can google for random ideas to get the work done for you :p
<Laney> Performance review for Sebastien Bacher:
<Laney> Physically fit, very rarely sick, and able to meet the demands of a physically demanding job.
<willcooke> keep it coming
<seb128> lol
<Laney> the only box I ticked was "Hygiene" to get that ...
<Laney> retrying desktop-next btw
<Laney> oh right, it's got to wait for Task: to update
<pitti>  ubuntu-touch | 1.213 | vivid/universe | amd64, armhf, i386
<pitti> ogra_: ^ can you press ze button, please?
<Laney> pitti: I just tasked about that
<Laney> talked
<Laney> *and* tasked(!)
<pitti> hah, thanks Laney
<Laney> you have to wait, I think an extra cycle, for Task: to change too
<ogra_> pitti, building
<Laney> ...
<ogra_> meh
<attente_> Laney, seb128, is doing that dist-upgrade supposed to pull in fcitx-bin as a recommends?
<Laney> you tell me
<attente_> i thought it shouldn't, but i don't understand why it gets installed on upgrade
<Laney> recommends will be installed, yes
<Laney> I have no idea what's right in this situation though
<larsu> Laney: styling the osd stuff for totem isn't trivial
<Laney> I looked at the rules in adwaita
<Laney> seemed confusing
<larsu> we still use .png borders for buttons for example
<larsu> I can make pure css ones, but they'll look very different
 * larsu needs to do visual design yet again :( 
<Laney> for which buttons?
<larsu> buttons in a osd
<larsu> like play/pre/net in totem
<larsu> *prev, *next
<Laney> ah these ones
<Laney> is that what adwaita does?
<larsu> no, they can just switch some colors around since they're draing everything in css already
 * larsu should not eat and type, sorry
<Laney> ya that's what I meant
<Laney> cssing them
<larsu> but actually they change quite a bit about the appearance of those buttons
<larsu> so I guess we can do that as well?
 * Laney isn't particularly attached
<Laney> would be a user interface freeze break, but I think it'll be okay
<larsu> ya indeed
 * Laney tries to tab complete GunnarHj and fails
<larsu> sorry I didn't get to it earlier
<Laney> meh, shit happens
<larsu> we could postpone it, but it does look pretty ugly now
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> fixing is better imho
<Laney> also I noticed that if you right click on a video in the bookmarks page (the first screen) you get a huge pixellated check mark
<Laney> guess that's a scaled up png too
<happyaron> didrocks seb128 I'll see if I can change it to adwaita first
<larsu> Laney: indeed
<larsu> I really don't want to get into fixing those until we have a new theme
<larsu> because it involves redrawing those in css
<larsu> or making them into proper icons in the theme (which are scalable)
 * larsu wonders if we have svg assets for those
<Laney> can't we use a ✓?
<Laney> I guess this is the hard bit?
<larsu> no, gtkcheckbox doesn't draw text
<larsu> ah, adwaita goes the icon-theme route
<larsu> interesting
<Laney> anyway
<Laney> one thing at a time :P
<willcooke> Finally catching up with the meeting notes from Tuesday.  This Android notifications thing sounds cool
<willcooke> larsu, my 2 cents >  Yes, that's something we should have.  ^
<seb128> that's initially why didrocks started looking at the bluez update no?
<nessita> pitti, hey there! quick question: I need to keep using juju on my vivid installation, and juju does not work with upstart yet. I was suggested by sinzui to install upstart and retry, but seems like sudo apt-get install upstart complains but then shows upstart as installed: (first 50 lines of https://pastebin.canonical.com/127463/)
<nessita> any suggestion how to have upstart up and working again on vivid?
<willcooke> seb128, ah, yes  - thats right, needed some new profile support
<happyaron> didrocks, seb128, switching to adwaita-icon-theme works
<rsalveti> seb128: yeah, I did raise that to cyphermox before doing the upload, but he also agreed to make it have a timeout even on desktop
<rsalveti> seb128: and I also saw that bluez5 would have the same change
<rsalveti> so if we want that to be like before, we need to change indicator-bluetooth to force timeout as 0
<didrocks> happyaron: nice!
<rsalveti> one additional dbus call, but while it's a different behavior now, I actually find it the correct one
<seb128> rsalveti, right, or drop that UI bit and make the desktop do like other systems, just enable it when the UI is open
<didrocks> willcooke: yeah, we need the new profiles to do something with it without installing any app phone-side
<rsalveti> not having a timeout is kind of annoying, as it will help reducing your battery for sure, specially in laptops
<rsalveti> seb128: right, yeah
<ogra_> Laney, pitti, assuming the task update has happened, i started a new build a few mins ago ... which failed again :/
<ogra_> same error
<happyaron> didrocks: I'm adding extra-cmake-modules to the MIR, can I assign it to you for a review? it's not urgent but ECM will be used in future fcitx releases
<didrocks> happyaron: sure, please assign
<happyaron> thanks
<Laney> ogra_: ok, maybe I'm wrong about how often it updates, check with $launchpad folks
<Laney> it's probably better to check the field instead of assuming :P
<ogra_> Laney, it should run every time the publisher runs
<ogra_> afaik
<Sweet5hark> larsu, desrt: how is gtk3 on MIR? just asking because LibreOffice on native gtk3 seems to be making great strides: http://caolanm.blogspot.de/2015/03/gtk3-vclplug.html ;)
<willcooke> This is very good news :)
<mlankhorst> Sweet5hark: you run it in XMIR!
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: yes, indeed.
<Sweet5hark> mlankhorst: thats boring, willcooke runs LibreOffice in XMir every second day ... ;)
<mlankhorst> haha
 * Sweet5hark is greedy and wants LibreOffice on native MIR ...
<mlankhorst> you can also become a Xmir maintainer and add windowed mode to Xmir :D
 * Sweet5hark hides
<willcooke> :D
<Sweet5hark> mlankhorst: you cant fool me, when we moved LibreOffice bugzilla to our own, I saw (and cleaned) the quips file, including all the dirty laundry of Xorg hackers ...
<Sweet5hark> including the self referencing "[alanc] https://bugs.freedesktop.org/quips.cgi?action=show are the most  interesting bits of this channel. not the useful ones though"
 * willcooke -> EOD
<mlankhorst> Sweet5hark: best one is still th topic in dri-devel...
<mlankhorst>  <ajax> nothing involved with X should ever be unable to find a bar
<sarnold> hah set in 2012 :)
<Sweet5hark> mlankhorst: yeah, thats also in the quips ..
<mlankhorst> its older than 2012
<mlankhorst> but its double, since all graphic cards have bars too\
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<robert_ancell> seb128, howdy
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> good
<seb128> great
<seb128> doko was looking for you
<seb128> you put http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.svg on grumpy mode it seems
<robert_ancell> ah, MIR...
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> is that something you are looking at?
 * robert_ancell reverts
<robert_ancell> I am now
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> revert what?
<robert_ancell> seb128, the seed change
<seb128> if those are just renames it's easy
<robert_ancell> seb128, can you approve MIRs? They're just metapacakges
<seb128> but dunno if that's the case
<seb128> no I can't
<seb128> I'm not in the MIR team
<seb128> doko mterry or didrocks can
<seb128> not sure any of them is around though
<robert_ancell> mterry should be...
<seb128> right
<seb128> but they don't seem to be
<seb128> e.g fonts-kalapi is a normal font package it seems
<seb128> (just picked a random one)
<seb128> or you mean font-indic?
<seb128> did it pull in the same fonts from some other binaries?
<robert_ancell> yeah, fonts-indic
<seb128> why did you seed it?
<seb128> does it replace something else?
<seb128> how much does it pull in?
<robert_ancell> yeah, perhaps we need a subset. For libreoffice it was pulling in the old top package, so we should probably MIR them all though
 * robert_ancell plays dependency following
<Help> hello
<Guest88739> I have a Dell latitude e6400 and my ubuntu wireless will not work
<Guest88739> will anyone help
<Guest88739> this is stupid
<Guest88739> nobody is helping
<Guest88739> I have a Dell latitude e6400 and my ubuntu wireless will not work
<Guest88739> will anyone help
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-03-13
<qengho> Any idea what could be causing kworker and ksoftirqd "processes" to use 28%, 29%, 15%, 14% CPU on my vivid machine?  Nothing unusual in dmesg.
<qengho> ah, and khubd. 14%.
<qengho> Loads vary. ps |top -nsomething:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10588375/
<qengho> |head , of course.
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, comment vas-tu?
<didrocks> ça va, et toi pitti ? Bientôt les vacances ;)
<pitti> en effet !
<didrocks> profitez-en bien !
<didrocks> pitti: on the upstream ML, I disagree with Lennart on downgrading and exit 0 if we can't unmount(), I feel that the unit should fail if we failed to unmount and so, writing persistent commit-id to disk instead of just appeared as if everything worked fine. especially as our other solution is giving us a 100% accuracy method to know if it should work or not (and even, results in the exec not being
<didrocks> started at all)
<pitti> didrocks: yes, I agree
<didrocks> pitti: I hereby declare whoopsie conffile dead \o/
<pitti> rockin'!
<didrocks> I move the optional report_metrics to /etc/whoopsie which isn't a conffile
<pitti> control-center now directly update-rc.d enable|disable it?
<didrocks> and read from that
<pitti> ah
<didrocks> for "report crashes", yeah
<didrocks> it's using update-rc.d + invoke-rc.d
<didrocks> and detects if we are under upstart or systemd to show the right status in the capplet
 * pitti just fixed CD ejection for the third time or so, and hopes we can finally put a lid on that
<pitti> didrocks: yay!
<didrocks> (remember, there are 2 values: report_crashes -> job enablement and report_metrics -> another value)
<didrocks> no more [General]
<pitti> right
<didrocks> pitti: do you know what regressed again CD ejection?
<didrocks> pitti: TBH, I needed to "look" for a neighboor some CD stuck in the tray of a Mac book. We are not the only one to have issues with the "eject" command
 * didrocks spent one hour to get it out, and it was really random, and of course, no hole to force mechanical ejection
<pitti> didrocks: oh, it didn't regress in Ubuntu yet, just in trunk
<didrocks> ah :(, and I guess a test on this without legos isn't easy (or you do have an awesome mock?)
<pitti> legos?? :-)
<pitti> didrocks: yes, I do have an awesome mock, it's called QEMU :)
<pitti> you can simulate pressing the eject drive button there
<didrocks> oh nice, so you can pilot that from outside
<pitti> I tinkered around a bit with something like echo -e 'change\nDISK_EJECT_REQUEST=1' | sudo tee /sys/block/sr0/uevent, but that doesn't work
<pitti> i. e. I haven't figured out how to synthesize uevents with kernel properties, but QEMU is good enough (just not automatable in an autopkgtest)
<didrocks> oh, you need to pass a verb in uevents first? interesting
<didrocks> yeah
<pitti> didrocks: yes, with just "add" or "change" it works fine (that's how it's designed)
<pitti> didrocks: but you can't add additional properties
<pitti> didrocks: btw, on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=systemd-boot I'm going to work on bug 1431200 next, that's quite a bummer too
<ubot5> bug 1431200 in systemd (Ubuntu) "daemon-reload runs alsa-restore.service and others" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431200
<pitti> didrocks: if you come across anything which breaks systemd, can you please tag it systemd-boot? and perhaps have a look at that next week?
<didrocks> pitti: sure, will look at the tag
<didrocks> I should have whoopsie added to it, but too late now ;)
 * didrocks looks at final diffs for whoopsie & whoopsie-preferences
<willcooke> morning!  Anyone got the new Chromium installed?  I think the hidpi fixes have caused a regression.  If I right click in the window the menu opens in the wrong place
<didrocks> hey willcooke, which version of chrome? (not sure to have upgraded)
<willcooke> Version 41.0.2272.76 Ubuntu 14.04 (64-bit)
<didrocks> willcooke: ok, let me upgrade
<didrocks> up early btw :)
<willcooke> yeah :(
<willcooke> children
<willcooke> hrm - fonts seem "blurred" as well - like the page is set to a zoom factor != 100%
<willcooke> (but it is set to 100%)
<didrocks> willcooke: interesting, I don't have that in latest chrome fyi, still upgrading for chromium
<willcooke> pretty sure this is related to hidpi fixed
<willcooke> hrm, drop downs seem broken as well
<willcooke> lots of bugs
<willcooke> no clicky finger mouse icon
<willcooke> when hovering on links
<didrocks> either your machine in on a pretty bad state or chromium is :)
<didrocks> you are on a non dpi machine, right (just to ensure I'll test the same thing?)
<willcooke> yeah, normal dpi
<didrocks> sorry, non hdpi*
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> let's see (compiling and upgrading at the same time :p)
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> Sigh - it's too hard to find the right place to log bugs against Chromium in LP
<didrocks> chromium-browser
<didrocks> so obvious though :p
<willcooke> thx didrocks
<larsu> morning all!
<didrocks> willcooke: yeah, it's like the git case in the past, chromium is a game, and so "first wins" instead of "more popular"
<didrocks> good morning larsu
<willcooke> hey larsu
<willcooke> didrocks,  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmfvC0g2y7o&feature=youtu.be
<didrocks> why didn't I upgrade yesterday… webkit, qt… a lot of friends wanting to upgrade:)
<didrocks> willcooke: there is one bug in your video: the hamburger menu is at the right place if the window isn't maximized
<willcooke> And the award for vaguest bug report of 2015 goes to....
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1431720
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431720 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Right click menus open in the wrong place" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> willcooke: can't reproduce here :/
<willcooke> hrm
<didrocks> 41.0.2272.76 Ubuntu 15.04 (64-bit)
<didrocks> I'm on vivid though
<didrocks> can be LTS + backported chromium
<didrocks> I would really have prefered this https://plus.google.com/+google/posts/c2VSg3BMWk9 to 7h of (night) bus…
<didrocks> but we were 203 days too early (they had a counter in the train station to announce the shinkansen arrival)
<willcooke> sweet!
<Laney> hello!
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<Laney> happy friday!
<didrocks> happy friday -1h as well :)
<larsu> morning Laney!
<Laney> heeeeeeey larsu
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> happy friday
<seb128> hey didrocks Laney larsu
<didrocks> re seb128
<ogra_> pitti, Laney, FYI, desktop-next still doesnt build
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> ogra_: what was that URL again?
<Laney> oh noes
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-desktop-next
<pitti> Package: ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks
<pitti> Depends: upstart
<pitti> Task: ubuntu-touch-core, ubuntu-desktop-next, ubuntu-touch
<pitti> that would be one reason?
<pitti> I can't see anything else
<pitti> do we actually need that on desktop-touch?
<pitti> err, desktop-next?
<pitti> ogra_, Laney ^
<Laney> pitti: upstart | upstart | ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks | James Hunt <james.hunt@ubuntu.com> | 76148 | 409
<Laney> that is it
<Laney> from http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu-touch.vivid/touch-core
<pitti> so if we need it on desktop-next, it needs to get a unit and drop the upstart dep; if we don'tt need it, we'll move it in the seed?
<Laney> seems fair
<ogra_> pitti, thats a massive amount of changes i fear
<pitti> ogra_: we have touch customization hooks for desktop-next?
<ogra_> there is logic to actually run the customization bits on system and user level that is very upstart specific
<Laney> It's about putting stuff in /custom/
<Laney> which doesn't even exist in next I don't think
<ogra_> click apps live in the custom tarball
<ogra_> i assume at some point we want to use the same on desktop
<ogra_> oh, and scopes
<ogra_> not sure if you could unseed it without harming functionallity
<pitti> ./usr/share/upstart/sessions/custom-env.conf would obviously continue to work (that's upstart-bin)
<pitti> ./etc/init/custom-apparmor-cache.conf and ./etc/init/custom-dconf-update.conf seem fairly straightforward to port
<pitti> that logic should be put into a script in /usr/share, then the upstart job and the systemd units could just call it
<pitti> ah, "start on starting click-system-hooks" would not work
<Laney> happyaron: thx for fcitx fix
<Laney> how's it started now? by im-config?
<larsu> Laney: 75% of those words end on x.
<seb128> :-)
<larsu> I think you can do better…
<Laney> I BELIEVE
<larsu> I KNOW
<happyaron> Laney: there's an xdg autostart, it's expected to quit when env variable not set to it, but apparently it didn't, so I removed that xdg autostart
<Laney> yes the diff is quite clear
<Laney> I want to know how it's started for users who actually do want it now
<happyaron> don't understand your question, for which?
<Laney> if you removed the xdg autostart file
<Laney> then what other way is it started?
<happyaron> im-config will start it when needed
<Laney> ok
<Laney> oh man
<Laney> alt-space, x doesn't work on shell
<larsu> Laney: because of the new window menu?
<larsu> s/new/non-gtk/
<Laney> what's that?
<larsu> the menu you see when you hit alt+space
<Laney> looks like a popover
<larsu> yeah but I think it's drawn by st now
<Laney> well, whatever it is, it doesn't have an x accelerator
<larsu> or mnemonics at all…
<didrocks> happyaron: can you get the desktop team subscribed to extra-cmake-modules bugs please? It seems we have a (very) recent discussions asking to have Canonical people being subcribe for a package to get in Main
<happyaron> didrocks: maybe we need to ask seb128
<happyaron> seb128: ^^ can you subscribe desktop-bugs to extra-cmake-modules?
<seb128> happyaron, didrocks, done
<didrocks> thanks guys
<happyaron> thanks
 * Laney downloads a fedora iso :cool:
<seb128> Laney, why do you need fedora for jhbuild?
<Laney> got a strange patch review
<seb128> strange like?
<Laney> says that it doesn't work properly
<Laney> the cheek of it!
<Laney> (that's why I'm in shell atm)
<Laney> (and it does)
<seb128> what patch is that?
<Laney> for headerbars
<seb128> of course, what else :p
<Laney> <insert daily headerbar discussion here>
<Laney> now we can move on with our lives :p
<larsu> HEADERBARS
<Laney> i noticed that we didn't get a promoted (pending/ to current/) desktop iso
 * larsu runs out
<Laney> since march 6th
<Laney> who wants to look ;-)
<darkxst> didrocks, seb128, Laney, shouldnt the whole MIR thing be run via the TB, and not just Steve's say so? and yes I know he is part of that
<didrocks> darkxst: we will discuss it in the MIR team first (I'll ping mterry this afternoon)
<Laney> ya I think it's a MIR team decision in the first instance
<didrocks> darkxst: however, I think the tracker changes were needed
<didrocks> darkxst: doesn't change anything for you, and we support more libs in addition to your team
<didrocks> so it's a win for you guys on that one
<darkxst> didrocks, sure, that one is
<didrocks> darkxst: I wouldn't touch grilo-plugins until we discuss though
<didrocks> even if it's clear, the desktop team will support it due to new totem I guess
<didrocks> but let's use it as an example
<didrocks> before we go again on the same case
<darkxst> didrocks, didrocks did you demote -extra?
<darkxst> I did see a ping about it
<didrocks> darkxst: I guess you mean -extract, right?
<didrocks> darkxst: if so, as stated on the bug, yeah
<Laney> what tracker changes?
<didrocks> Laney: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1313996/comments/17
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1313996 in Ubuntu GNOME "[MIR] Tracker" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> didrocks, grilo-plugins-extra is still in main
<didrocks> darkxst: ah, no, only changed tracker
<didrocks> darkxst: let's wait on the discussion to be settled
<darkxst> well that was the whole idea of the split, only grilo-plugins-base needs to be in main
<Laney> Personally I find the grilo case to be clearer cut than the tracker one
<didrocks> darkxst: I wasn't aware that grilo-plugins has been promoted without the bug being closed?
 * didrocks checks it's not me at least first, but I don't generally do that
<didrocks> and paste the output on the bug
 * Laney stabs apparmor
<didrocks> (but LP can timeouts)
<didrocks> darkxst: do you know who promoted it?
<darkxst> didrocks, no idea
<darkxst> Laney, well that was why we split grilo-plugins into base/extra
<Laney> I understand why that was done
<didrocks> darkxst: at least, this discussion triggered that there is a process flow: someone promoted grilo-plugins without looking at the comment, closing the bug and put -extra in it
<darkxst> didrocks, yes, agree on that, still no idea how it got promoted though
<didrocks> we only have the date… :/
<darkxst> didrocks, which would have been around when totem was uploaded I guess
<didrocks> yep
<Laney> happyaron: you didn't add a maintscript to remove the conffile from fcitx
<Laney> so it's still there on upgrade
<Laney> the rise of the undead indicator
<happyaron> ah... ok
 * Laney had to hack anaconda to get it to complete the installation
 * Laney @fedora.org
<Chipaca> is anybody looking for cases where systemd doesn't want to boot the system?
<Chipaca> or should i reboot and get on with stuff?
<Chipaca> pitti: ^ you?
<pitti> Chipaca: that's not much to go on -- can you please file a bug with the details, logs, etc?
<pitti> Chipaca: and yes, I'm very interested in these
<Laney> oh for gods sake, another crash
<Chipaca> pitti: that means rebooting; i'm asking like i'm asking because the thing is happening right now :)
 * Laney stabs fedora
 * Laney gets a release instead of rawhide
 * desrt slowly steps back from Laney 
<pitti> Laney: I tried to install rawhide two weeks ago, it was impossible
<pitti> the very first thing in the installer is broken, and rawhide upgrade took like 4 hours and then crashed
<pitti> I also went with F21 and upgraded some pacakges manually
<Laney> yes, I hacked around the first crash
<pitti> Chipaca: can you do/see anything on the machine?
<Laney> and now it's complaining about not being able to find resolv.conf
<Laney> wonder why that could be ^o)
<pitti> Chipaca: you mean it sometimes boots and sometimes not?
<Chipaca> pitti: yes
<Chipaca> pitti: sometimes it boots, sometime it gest stuck like this
<pitti> Chipaca: ok, so please define "like this"
 * Chipaca waits for photo to upload
<Chipaca> pitti: http://i.imgur.com/LBb17AV.jpg
<pitti> Chipaca: ok, you definitively want to uninstall powerd, but that should be unrelated
 * Chipaca wonders what dependency got that one installed
<Chipaca> rebooting, then
<pitti> Chipaca: hm, so /usr/sbin/update-binfmts --enable seems to hang, I've never seen that
<Chipaca> pitti: network manager and modem manager took their sweet time too
<pitti> and modemmanager too, these are fairly unrelated; I wonder if somehting else failed before
<pitti> Chipaca: yeah; I suggest booting with a debug shell (/usr/share/doc/systemd/README.Debian), and grabbing "journalctl -b > journal.txt", and attaching that to a bug
<Chipaca> you can't even c-a-d out of the boot process, that's weird
<pitti> Chipaca: such random failures are often caused by dependency loops recently; the journal should tell me what's going on (if not, we'll need the same with "debug")
<pitti> Chipaca: you can try pressing it > 7 times very fast
<pitti> otherwise, SysRq FTW?
<Chipaca> pitti: now booted five times without repro'ing it :(
<Chipaca> every boot takes a couple of minutes i'm afraid
<pitti> Chipaca: uh, does it take that long? what's blocking there?
<pitti> Chipaca: can you give me journalctl from a successful boot? if it's a cycle, it should appear there
<pitti> (just to check if anything else looks strange)
<Chipaca> pitti: i've got to edit grub, then enter my passphrase, and smartmond asks my ssd to do something it can't so that times out
<Chipaca> pitti: and i'm in the middle of debugging fglrx not playing ball, so everything is broken in different, orthogonal ways
<Chipaca> pitti: what's the bug against?
<pitti> Chipaca: I don't know yet :) you can just pastebin the successful journal
<pitti> Chipaca: but in general, you can start with systemd, and I'll reassign if appropriate
<pitti> that's at least a sure way to get it to my attention
<attente_> seb128: hi, can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity-settings-daemon/1430971/+merge/252830 and https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity-control-center/1430971/+merge/252831? i removed the recommends on fcitx-data so it shouldn't pull in fcitx-bin on dist-upgrade
<Chipaca> pitti: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10590521/
<pitti> Chipaca: ok, nothing unexpected there (no cyclic dependencies or so)
<Chipaca> pitti: boo :)
<willcooke> Laney, design have added updated wallpaper to the bug.  There is an 8 bit version, but I think it looks less good - there is some banding in the bottom right corner which I dont see as much on the 24 bit version.  Could you try and crunch the 24bit version?
<Laney> willcooke: ya I saw it, lemme see
<willcooke> Laney, trying a crush -reduce on it....
<willcooke> Laney, not much to be gained I think
<Laney> 4.8 MB ...
<willcooke> 4.4 with application of the crushinator
<willcooke> 9% reduction
<willcooke> obvs
<desrt> Laney does compression now?
<willcooke> desrt, he does it free hand with MS paint
<willcooke> alexabreu,
<willcooke> oops sorry alexabreu
<alexabreu> :)
<ChrisTownsend> mlankhorst: Any chance you can update your Xmir PPA?  xorg-server package in vivid archive is newer than your PPA, so no more Xmir.
<seb128> attente_, hey, thanks, I'm going to land those
<attente_> seb128: thanks
<Laney> willcooke: yeah this is madness, I can't get it small enough
<willcooke> qengho, morning!  Upgraded Chrm last night.  This morning:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1431720
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431720 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Right click menus open in the wrong place" [Undecided,New]
 * mterry sees didrocks cleaning up quickly bugs, plays Taps
<happyaron> attente_: what's next for the FFe?
<qengho> willcooke: Weird. They pop up right under my mouse.
<qengho> willcooke:  $ dconf dump / |grep scale-
<attente_> happyaron: is ubuntu-release subscribed?
<happyaron> attente_: not yet, was thinking whether you are waiting for something
<willcooke> qengho, text-scale-factor=1.0
<willcooke> scale-factor={'VGA1': 8, 'DP2': 7, 'HDMI1': 8, 'LVDS1': 8}
<attente_> happyaron: nothing i can think of. i just subscribed them
<willcooke> think I'm on DP2
<willcooke> qengho, hrm - on my laptop display it looks ok
 * willcooke smells a red herring
<happyaron> ok
<qengho> Hrm, my screen scale is "7" too. Normal 1:1 is "8".
<qengho> willcooke: $ xrdb -query |grep dpi
<willcooke> Xft.dpi:	96
<qengho> Also normal.
 * qengho thinks.
<willcooke> qengho, I'm on a hangout, but I'll try rebooting in a bit
<qengho> willcooke: Eh, well, I *hope* rebooting doesn't fix it, because that would mysterious and I hate mysterious.
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> qengho, thinking about it some more - everything else is normal, gtk apps, xapps etc - so does seem to be only Crm
<mdeslaur> larsu: did you have a headerbar patch for recent gedit somewhere?
<jdstrand> Laney: hey, you seem stabby this morning :) was there something you needed wrt apparmor?
<larsu> mdeslaur: can't find it right now :(
<larsu> mdeslaur: I don't think I did it properly yet. Just a quick hack to see what it looks like
<larsu> and gave up after we couldn't decide on a toolbar layout
<mdeslaur> larsu: after fixing a bajillion deprecated things in the old gedit, I now hit GtkActionEntry crap, and well, now I'm thinking adding a few extra buttons to the new gedit would probably be simpler :P
<larsu> mdeslaur: haha might well be
<larsu> but if you recreate the old toolbar, how do decide when to show it?
<larsu> based on shellshowsmenubar? That would be quite ugly
<mdeslaur> larsu: show it in unity only, leave the default layout for the other desktops, like we do now
<mdeslaur> or just add the extra buttons in unity
<mdeslaur> and make the header use that setting
<seb128> getenv XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP?
<larsu> ah, tie it to showing the headerbar
<larsu> that will be some interesting logic, because users can also decide not to show the toolbar
 * larsu does that
<qengho> "interesting logic"
<qengho> Scary words.
<larsu> qengho: it's not hard. I'm just making sure mdeslaur thinks about all the cases when he implements it ;)
<larsu> s/all the cases/my case/
<mdeslaur> larsu: hehe
<mdeslaur> larsu: I'll do the extra buttons if you give me a headerbar patch
<larsu> mdeslaur: you want to recreate the same layout?
<larsu> with colored icons?
<larsu> open recent was changed quite a bit
<mdeslaur> larsu: I'm not sure...so the issue was it was ugly with only a couple of buttons on the left of the toolbar?
<larsu> mdeslaur: there's no toolbar anymore
<larsu> I tried making the current header bar a toolbar, but that failed...
<mdeslaur> well, once you drop the headerbar buttons into the toolbar
<mdeslaur> failed?
<larsu> ya, it's ugly
<larsu> you can't just hide the headerbar and show a new toolbar, because its actually two headerbars (one for the sidebar(
<larsu> if you remove the headerbar, you can't switch between sidebars anymore
<mdeslaur> larsu: oh, hrm
<mdeslaur> larsu: this was your last screenshot I believe: http://i.imgur.com/XGAud8K.png
<larsu> mdeslaur: looks about right. That toolbar is a headerbar (which has differntly styled buttons)
<larsu> we could remove the headerbar class on there I guess
<mdeslaur> yeah, I'd just reorder them and add a couple more
<larsu> but keep them symbolic?
<mdeslaur> sure
<mdeslaur> just so it doesn't look...empty
<larsu> this is not how we should design things...
<mdeslaur> ok, so forget about it then, I'll live with the old one
<larsu> mdeslaur: I want the update as much as you do, but let's not change ui under our user's noses without thinking about it a bit
<mdeslaur> I think keeping the modern headerbar look in the toolbar, but adding a few more buttons so it's not as empty and resembles the toolbar in the old version sounded reasonable
<mdeslaur> larsu: what do you propose doing?
<larsu> mdeslaur: I don't have a solution. This is why we're talking about header bars every day...
<larsu> mdeslaur: we did switch some apps in the way you mentioned, but all of them have completely new button layouts
<mdeslaur> so leave the button layout as is then, I don't care
<larsu> mdeslaur: seb128 doesn't like that...
<seb128> like what?
<larsu> seb128: using gedit's new headerbar as a toolbar
<larsu> (as-is)
<seb128> did I say that?
<larsu> yes?!
<Laney> jdstrand: bug #1393842
<ubot5> bug 1393842 in libvirt (Ubuntu) "libvirt does not grant qemu-guest-agent channel perms" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1393842
<seb128> larsu, I would need to look at it again
<Laney> worked around it by saying the VM was ubuntu :)
<seb128> larsu, google image shows things like https://en.opensuse.org/images/a/a4/OS1320_SPG_Gedit-menu2.png
<Laney> I think it might actually not be an apparmor bug though
<seb128> larsu, I think that would be fine, my concern was about not having access to easy/common actions like open or save
<larsu> seb128: right. http://i.imgur.com/XGAud8K.png
<seb128> larsu, I think your screenshot didn't have those?
<seb128> or was it print?
<seb128> but print is not that common...
<larsu> open/save/new are on there
<larsu> nothing else
<mdeslaur> the hamburger menu is missing
<larsu> mdeslaur: because we don't need it woith a traditional menubar
<larsu> mdeslaur: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=741904
<ubot5> Gnome bug 741904 in general "Finish up support for macos menubar" [Normal,New]
<mdeslaur> larsu: ah, that makes sense
<seb128> larsu, the discussion was on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/01/26/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t15:43
<seb128> larsu, so yeah, our discussion by then sidetracked on "they have no toolbar on macOS"
<seb128> which I didn't find acceptable since you don't have easy access to open/save/...
<seb128> I agree the screenshot doesn't look great
<seb128> but I would opposite landing new gedit like that
<seb128> wouldn't*
<mdeslaur> seb128: without the toolbar, or with the sparse toolbar?
<seb128> no toolbar = no go
<seb128> as said you don't even have access to open/save/etc without having to the menus which is inefficient and not discoverable
<seb128> the sparse toolbar doesn't look great but works
<seb128> and if that allows us to update to a modern/supported gedit...
<jdstrand> Laney: I commented in the bug. there is also another workaround you can apply (see comment #2)
<larsu> seb128: the reason we're doing it is because of deprecation warnings... not sure that should be the driver
<seb128> larsu, indeed not, I wouldn't update only for that
<seb128> I didn't check how many issues have been fixed in the new version and how many new features/nicety added
<Laney> jdstrand: thanks for looking
<seb128> we should decided based on that
<Laney> I only found the bug after the workaround
<seb128> decide
<larsu> seb128: agreed
<mdeslaur> is gedit one of the last holdouts?
<seb128> mdeslaur, define "holdouts"
<seb128> GNOME is revamping UIs over simply headerbars
<mdeslaur> gnome apps held back to old versions
<seb128> so maybe some of the GNOME 3.16 updates as going to be considered again problematic for us
<seb128> mdeslaur, but currently yes
<willcooke> qengho, out of my meeting - need me to try anything?
<willcooke> qengho, have just checked, and it's only "odd" on my 2nd screen
<willcooke> i.e move Chrm windows to laptop panel, layout menus etc etc all ok
 * mdeslaur considers hardcoding G_ENABLE_DIAGNOSTIC=0 in old gedit for now...
<mdeslaur> seb128: I am an anarchist: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10591179/
<seb128> mdeslaur, is that the appropriate env variable? and didn't we say we want to disable those in GTK?
<mdeslaur> seb128: well, it works for me :) It's really not a nice thing to do though, hopefully we'll disable them in gtk instead.
<mdeslaur> seb128: I will preserve my sanity until then :)
<mdeslaur> s/I/It/
<seb128> larsu, desrt, ^ is that env the correct one to use?
 * mdeslaur awaits screaming
<desrt> yes
<desrt> but you're evil
<mdeslaur> desrt: I am an anarchist :)
<seb128> mdeslaur, I would prefer that we disable those in GTK proper
<desrt> mdeslaur: not a great big sea fan, apparently
<seb128> I can have a look to that next week
<desrt> seb128: i actually like mdeslaur's approach
<desrt> since we recognise that gedit is a singularly special case
<seb128> no we don't
<desrt> i do :)
<seb128> right
<seb128> there is a class of tools you are likely to be run from a command line
<seb128> editors being a common one
<seb128> but gedit is not the only editor
<seb128> and others are even more likely to not keep up with GTK deprecation than gedit which is part of GNOME
<desrt> gedit is also special by virtue of the fact that we held it back
<seb128> right
<desrt> gedit _did_ keep up
<desrt> we didn't ;)
<seb128> but it's only the one of the only application that keep up with GNOME cycles
<desrt> seb128: wait until you hear about what i'm breaking next ;)
<desrt> larsu already hates it
<seb128> lol
<seb128> tell us!
<desrt> nothing that will have much impact on the people in this channel
<desrt> just changing the style of how gobject code is written
<desrt> basically trying to get rid of all the GTK_IS_WIDGET GTK_WIDGET GTK_WIDGET_CLASS and so on sort of macros
<seb128> making half of the apps that were doing things that used-to-work-but-shouldnt stop working?
<desrt> and replacing them with things like g_typeof(GtkWidget)
<desrt> nah... we're gonna have to maintain backcompat on this one for ... well, forever, i guess
<seb128> good to know
<desrt> and it's all compile-time anyway
<Laney> is shell designed to hide decorations on transient windows or something?
<desrt> depends on what the window requests
<Laney> nothing special in this case
<Laney> just commenting out transient_for gets them back
<mdeslaur> desrt: I've changed the patch to only set G_ENABLE_DIAGNOSTIC if it's unset, so you can still debug by specifically setting it, is that better?
<desrt> mdeslaur: yes
<desrt> although to be honest, i'm not sure what else that variable does :)
<desrt> mdeslaur: you did it via the 'overwrite' parameter, right?
<mdeslaur> desrt: yes, via overwrite
<willcooke> qengho, good news....
<willcooke> qengho, rebooting didnt fix it
<willcooke> ;)
<willcooke> drop downs are also empty :/
<didrocks> willcooke: do you think it worthes that we try a vm with 14.04?
<willcooke> didrocks, if you've got one - that would indicate a general issue or "just me"
<willcooke> didrocks, oh, except - it only seems to be my external monitor
<didrocks> oh
<willcooke> so maybe a live usb stick?
<didrocks> yeah, so vm wouldn't help :/
<didrocks> yeah, I can prepare one if you think it worths a double check
<didrocks> or maybe qengho can try that setup?
<willcooke> I'll try one first...
<didrocks> I definitively don't have it on 15.04 + same chromium version
<didrocks> oh first
<didrocks> did you try on a guest?
<willcooke> I'll try a live usb
<didrocks> well, first try a guest
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> yes
<willcooke> plan
<didrocks> that will give you some hint if it's your user setup
<willcooke> brb
<willcooke> hum
<willcooke> s'ok in a guest session
<willcooke> broken in two profiles under my session
 * willcooke thinks about what he's installed
<didrocks> two profiles -> one being new?
<willcooke> both old
<didrocks> can be a migration thing maybe, a fresh new one?
<didrocks> or private mode
<didrocks> to get if it's a desktop config issue or chromium at least
<willcooke> private == broken
<willcooke> dafu?
<didrocks> ok, so user configuration that interfered…
<willcooke> this is odd
<Laney> try with --temp-profile
<willcooke> broken
<didrocks> I think X will be a nice guilty as it's about positionning, only one monitor on those independant X window
<willcooke> wait
<didrocks> rename .config/monitors.xml to something, restarting session?
<willcooke> fixed it
<willcooke> so it turns out I had "Scale for menu and title bars" on my external screen set to 0.85
<willcooke> (it's been like that for, erm, 4 months)
<willcooke> set it back to 1
<willcooke> everything ok again
<didrocks> ahah, and so you were only looking at the internal scren
<didrocks> screen*
<didrocks> phew
<willcooke> if I set it to 0.875 again, everything goes screwy in Chromium, but nothing else/
<didrocks> that's weird you only saw it with chromium though
<willcooke> ??
<willcooke> yeah
<didrocks> I guess a lot of other apps would be broken
<didrocks> like any app where you can have a popup menu?
<willcooke> qengho, did part of your hidpi work take that scaling factor in to account?
<willcooke> yeah, everything else I tried was a ok
<willcooke> meh
<willcooke> fixed
<willcooke> oh - no
<willcooke> not fixed
 * didrocks doesn't like when things are working but we know it's not consistent
<didrocks> (it's always stricking back in a worse way later on)
<willcooke> no no, it is.  I forgot to click "keep this config" :D
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> you got reverted!
<didrocks> playing the emotional lift game :p
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> oki - I'm going to knock off early today.  Sun is shining, reviews are done
<willcooke> email if you need anything gang
<didrocks> enjoy your evening and week-end willcooke!
<willcooke> and you :)
<didrocks> thanks
<willcooke> Oh - I'm in London at a sprint next week, so might be around, but not very engaged
<didrocks> with your awesome wifi connection there
<willcooke> haha!
<didrocks> Laney: that means we can take a week off it seems :)
<willcooke> at least wait til I've logged off
<willcooke> cya
<Laney> hrhr
<pitti> seb128, Laney, ogra_: ah, we didn't bring this to closure -- should we unseed ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks for the time being to make the images build again? or just move its upstart dep to upstart-bin? (but that seems more dangerous to me)
<pitti> or (for completeness) drop ubuntu-standard from ubuntu-desktop-next?
<Laney> I'd just unseed it if I were you - the /custom/ stuff doesn't work there currently anyway
<pitti> *nod*
<Laney> so porting this job would be part of enablement
<ogra_> right, we just need to keep in mind it needs fixing before we seed it back ... i'm scared we'll forget it and not have it in our planning then
<didrocks> maybe just comment the line + add another comment on top?
<ogra_> yeah, something like that
<Laney> this isn't going to get forgotten
<didrocks> ogra_: or trust Laney, he's young and has potential…
<Laney> "why doesn't dconf work?"
<ogra_> Laney, right, but that "why doesn't dconf work?" will only come up if you already had planned only three weeks for enablement of that intel tablet ... and now two days before deadline you realize that whole porting mess still has to be done
<ogra_> this is what i fear ... i'm not scared that we forget it before makeing -next the default desktop ;)
<Laney> you think that tablets are going to be enabled on top of desktop-next?
<Laney> with no image based updates?
<Laney> and no support for custom anything at all atm
<ogra_> right, thats a point
<ogra_> unseed it :)
<pitti> Laney, ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10591613/ ?
<ogra_> pitti, looks fine
<pitti> wrt. the comments, I mean
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> wrt everything :)
<pitti> ack, doing that then
<pitti> at least I don't go to vac knowing that I broke images :)
<ogra_> :)
<pitti> (I mean even more than I already did!)
<pitti> didrocks will save us all!
<ogra_> i'll trigger a test build before EOD'ing
 * pitti updates seeds
<pitti> I mean, u-touch-meta
<ogra_> you mean both :)
 * didrocks runs far far far
<ogra_> didrocks, coward !
<didrocks> ogra_: no no, "already been there" :)
<ogra_> haha
<seb128> Laney, pitti, ogra_, no opinion about touch customization, I don't even know what that does ... let's see if the iso boots to a working desktop without it
<ogra_> seb128, well, the custom tarball ships the apps
<ogra_> (eventually all of them, currently only a subset)
<seb128> ogra_, is that true on amd64 as well?
<ogra_> i assume it will eventually ... not right now, that is why you dont really have many installed i guess :)
<seb128> well, we install debs so that's fine
<ogra_> right, until you switch to a snappy base
<seb128> yeah, not for vivid
<seb128> so we are fine for this cycle
<Laney> it's like tweaking XDG_DATA_DIRS and stuff to add /custom/
<seb128> is that package doing that?
<seb128> is that needed for unity8 to work properly?
<Laney> nah, we don't have that directory on next
<seb128> k
<Laney> it's so stuff in there can work properly
<Laney> i'd bet that all 0 things are working right :P
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> ok guys, see you next week!
<didrocks> seb128: safe drive back as well
 * didrocks waves
<seb128> didrocks, thanks, good w.e!
<didrocks> and enjoy your holidays pitti :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<pitti> ah, I missed him
<pitti> was in a meeting
<Laney> hurry up gvfs build
<Laney> got to go drill a hole before it goes dark
<Laney> BUILDS, SHIP IT
<seb128> tedg, hey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0 has quite some apport activity recently, might be worth looking at it/cleaning
<mdeslaur> seb128: FYI, I uploaded my gedit patch, I'll revert it if/when warning get disabled in gtk or if someone has a strong objection to it
<seb128> mdeslaur, k, thanks
<seb128> hum
<seb128> is gdk_screen_get_monitor_geometry () supposed to return half of the real size when GDK_SCALE=2?
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-03-14
<ari-tczew> hi
<ari-tczew> could someone look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ari-tczew/gnome-codec-install/ubuntu/+merge/252668 ?
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-03-15
<l3on> larsu, can you please take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~l3on/ubuntu-themes/csd-fix-resize-and-shadow/+merge/252992 .
<l3on> Thanks in advance!
<Trevinho> l3on: we're unfortunately having troubles in supporting shadows in compiz side :(
<l3on> Trevinho, that's a patch for the theme, nothing more. What about compiz?
<Trevinho> l3on: I know, but the fact is when enabling shadows, gtk windows defines a gtk_frame_extent, that compiz should ignore... but doing that is currently breaking some other stuff
<l3on> like resizing ?
<larsu> l3on: ya, this depends on compiz, which is why we don't have this yet
<larsu> l3on: I also don't like the padding (and it shouldn't be in the same commit)
<larsu> l3on: btw, this branch contains some headerbar fixes if you're interested: lp:~larsu/ubuntu-themes/titlebars
<larsu> it makes the decoration buttons look more like unity's
<l3on> larsu, Trevinho ok I got it ... we need Compiz as "shadow maker". That's clear... Anyway, such kind of changes (the ones I proposed) could be a temporary workaround... no?
<l3on> larsu, ah.. interesting branch, the icons are too big... aren't they ?
<larsu> l3on: by one pixel...
<l3on> larsu, I think that part of code should be in the same file of unity's one. I mean, instead of having a "apps/unity.css", it may have sense have a "windows.css"
<l3on> larsu, about padding: I found nice the padding added to nautilus titlebar.. buttons are bigger, it's true.. and (from my point of view) they are so because of the importance ... if a button is in HeaderBar you may assume it has a "primary function" in the app...
<l3on> that's way they are put in the HeaderBar. (imho)
<larsu> l3on: I put it in unity.css because it already existed
<larsu> unity uses little padding almost everywhere
<larsu> I don't think adding a lot of padding to those buttons makes sense
<l3on> In my opinion, this: http://i.imgur.com/0WYFu0H.png
<l3on> is better than this: http://i.imgur.com/csPHkRG.png
<l3on> (larsu unity.css is untouched, you used gtk-widgets.css.. that's why I said that)
<larsu> oh, indeed
<larsu> meh :)
<larsu> I like the one with more padding as well, but I feel that it's not consistent with the rest of the theme
<l3on> Not really .. padding comes from nautilus bar :)
<l3on> larsu, see this http://i.imgur.com/uIoxm10.png
<larsu> that's a toolbar, though
<larsu> not sure - we can add it if people like it
<l3on> ok...
<larsu> but as I said, please don't put it in the same merge request so that we can have some discussion about it
 * larsu has a feeling people will hate us if we widen their title bars
<larsu> also, all of this is irelevant until compiz gets fixes
<larsu> *fixed
<larsu> sadly :(
<l3on> so, with compiz "fixed" every windows will be decorated via compiz itself ?
<larsu> that would be the fallback if implementing GTK_FRAME_EXTENTS fails
<larsu> not sure what the status is on that
<larsu> if we get frame extents, we can draw the shadows client side and resizing at the window border will still work
<l3on> Just for the log: GTK_FRAME_EXTENTS has been dropped since GTK 3.13.1
<larsu> l3on: really? In favor of what?
<larsu> gdk_x11_window_set_shadow_width() still sets it...
<l3on> larsu, I think now GTK checks only for gdk_screen_is_composited and has alpha (rgba). In 3.12 the library was sending a Xatom named _GTK_FRAME_EXTENTS to check the support ..
<l3on> larsu, now look at gtkwindow.c/gtk_window_supports_csd
<l3on> so, in compiz you may not want to catch the GTK_FRAME_EXTENTS atom...
<larsu> but how does it find out the actual extents of the window if we draw a shadow client side?
<larsu> and like I said, it still sets the atom unconditionally on x11
<l3on> gdk_x11_window_set_shadow_width is used only in a deprecated (since 3.12) function ... so we can asssume it deprecated as well
<larsu> l3on: no, it's the vfunc for gdk_window_set_shadow_width()
<larsu> which is not deprecated
<larsu> and the atom is still set on my machine
<larsu> for windows with csd, of course
<l3on> you're right.
<l3on> the GTK says this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10606460/
<l3on> I misunderstood it.
<larsu> ah, makes sense
<larsu> no worrie
<l3on> larsu, ok, padding removed. I will prepare another merge request
<l3on> gtg
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-03-14
<liuxg>  the fonts in my desktop are very small. it is shown as http://imgur.com/VUYbui8. How can I make it bigger? i have tried to use tweak tool to fine tune them with no success.　I am now using Ubuntu 15.10..thanks
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ?
<didrocks> ça va, et toi pitti ?
<didrocks> tu te sens mieux ?
<pitti> didrocks: you, merci, je vais bien à nouveau
<pitti> didrocks: j'ai allé courier, on a mangé de la glace, etc. → tous va bien :)
<didrocks> haha, "back to normal" :-)
<didrocks> or rather "retour à la normale" :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> good morning seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, ça va ?
<didrocks> ça va, et toi ?
<seb128> ça va bien:-)
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> hey pitti! wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke! und DIr?
<seb128> auch gut, danke :-)
<Laney> hello!
<seb128> good morning Laney!
<seb128> had a good w.e?
<alexarnaud> good morning seb128 Laney and everyone !
<seb128> hey alexarnaud
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> and alexarnaud
<Laney> was good thanks, felt almost like spring!
<Laney> did some planting in the garden
<willcooke> morning all
<pitti> hey Laney, hello willcooke!
<Laney> seb128: and you too?
<Laney> hey pitti!
<Laney> how was your weekend?
<seb128> yeah, w.e was good
<seb128> we didn't do anything special on saturday, just relaxed and went to see a movie
<pitti> Laney: quite nice, thanks; we went to the movies on Friday, "Spotlight"
<seb128> and yesterday there was a special day at the tennis club to celebrate the end of the winter tournament
<Laney> :3
<pitti> it was worth seeing (maybe not the top one this year, but good)
<Laney> did you play in the tournament?
<Laney> you were the winner right?
<pitti> Go, seb128, go!
<seb128> with some tennis games and see pea soup and then a quizz
<seb128> lol
<seb128> I played, but no I didn't win :p
<seb128> I manage to win some match though
<seb128> and it was fun ;-)
<willcooke> no "week commencing..." email this week because everyone is here
 * willcooke ponders
<chrisccoulson> Hey desktop team
<Laney> wowzers
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson! enjoying the new laptop? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> I'm hitting bug 1542699 when I dock my new laptop (unity-settings-daemon just goes in to a crash loop and I can't use my external monitor)
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1542699 could not be found
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it's ok. Although there's quite a few annoying issues because of the high dpi screen
<chrisccoulson> But having 64GB of RAM is nice :)
<seb128> you are welcome to send patches our way ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> chrisccoulson, joke aside, if you want to debug that u-s-d issue that would be nice, since you seem to be able to trigger it
<seb128> I wonder if there is something wrong with the stored config
<chrisccoulson> I don't know what changed, I could dock on Friday. Although the multi-monitor experience is kind of sucky (it defaults to clone mode, and once the external screen is suspended it never wakes up again)
<chrisccoulson> It's pretty annoying having to undock, redock and then layout my desktop again every time I go to grab coffee
<chrisccoulson> I'll try to figure out that crash in a bit anyway. I can't work without my external screen :)
<seb128> thansk
 * Laney screams
<Laney> /dev/sda2                    237M  230M     0 100% /boot
<willcooke> ruh roh
<Laney> ubiquity did that for me
<seb128> #fail
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1465050
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1465050 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Xenial) "Size of /boot partition is too small" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<willcooke> FYI: anyone finding bugs with upgrades to 16.04 please use the tag "1604-upgrade"
<willcooke> via davmor2 ^
<seb128> k
<chrisccoulson> Laney, ubiquity tried to give me a 64GB swap partition
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's good, plenty of swap space ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, I changed it to 16GB when I realized. Although, I've not used a single byte yet
<seb128> my disk is 80G :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, I won't tell you how big my disks are ;)
<seb128> I read it on fb :p
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> seb128, did you see how fast one of them is?
<seb128> I need to renew my laptop, mine is falling apart
<seb128> yeah
<chrisccoulson> Yeah, my old one was on its last legs. I often couldn't even power it on
<seb128> I've an i5 latitude from 2010 (iirc) with 4GB ram and a 80G ssd :p
<seb128> battery is down as well (though I already changed that one)
<chrisccoulson> do you know what laptop you're going to go for?
<seb128> I think xps 13
<chrisccoulson> Yeah, it looks nice. If I hadn't got my mind set on 64GB of RAM, I'd have probably gone for that tbh
<seb128> I'm tired of traveling with bricks in my backpack
<chrisccoulson> Heh
<seb128> :-)
 * Laney is swapless
<chrisccoulson> seb128, I literally have a brick to carry around - the 180W power supply it comes with ;)
<seb128> competing with Bjoern? ;-)
<pitti> a power brick the size of my laptop? :)
<chrisccoulson> quite possibly. The dock has a 240W power brick too
<seb128> I'm a bit concerned that the 13" screen is too small
<seb128> I already find my 14" on the a bit small side
<pitti> seb128: you don't have an external monitor at home?
<seb128> I would take a 15" if there were 1.3kg
<Laney> old man
<seb128> Laney, wait, it's going to happen to you some day :p
<chrisccoulson> I could probably survive with the 13" screen when travelling, but I just use my external monitor at home
<chrisccoulson> And that's 24" :)
<seb128> pitti, I do, but I often work from the couch or when travelling
<Laney> true
<Laney> I was thinking about using a typing break thing to save my eyes
<Laney> staring at the prison at the top of the hill for a bit every now and again
<Laney> good for the motivation too!
<seb128> hehe
 * Laney stabs okular
<seb128> doko is back btw ;-)
<Laney> I saw
<Laney> going to wait before pinging him about the ICE ;-)
<Laney> I just removed that thing from calligra to get it to build
<chrisccoulson> seb128, I added a comment to the end of bug 1542699
<ubot5> bug 1542699 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "unity-settings-daemon crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1542699
<Laney> pitti: do you know about all these worker failures?
<ksamak> hey all, nice monday
<ksamak> Trevinho: i saw you announced the 0.9.12.3 compiz version. thanks
<ksamak> as soon as it's out, i'll get on forwarding the package for deb deb
<pitti> Laney: not yet; I tried to reproduce this locally, but didn't get that; this looks like some weird string corruption indeed :(
<Laney> :(
<pitti> Laney: still on my list,  but currently fighting with ruby-defaults and debci host running out of inodes
<Laney> running out of inodes? wow
<desrt> good morning!
<willcooke> morning desrt
<desrt> hey there willcooke
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128, if I want to propose a fix of bug #1556356, where do I go? (It would good to get it in, since it affects the desktop docs.)
<ubot5> bug 1556356 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Menu item label "Software Sources" -> "Software & Updates"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1556356
<seb128> GunnarHj, you add a debdiff to this bug I guess
<seb128> GunnarHj, or can do a branch in upstream git and ask robert_ancell to review/merge it
<seb128> GunnarHj, but if you don't have a GNOME/account or are used to that I think it's easier to just to a diff
<Laney> rbasak: do you have that bug number handy?
<Laney> also hey :)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks. As regards upstream, would it apply, i.e. does GNOME also use the name "Software & Updates"?
<rbasak> Laney: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-terminal/+bug/890784
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 890784 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "Gnome-terminal continues to show outline cursor after getting focus" [Low,Confirmed]
<seb128> GunnarHj, no, but robert_ancell handle the ubuntu diff as an ubuntu branch in the GNOME git
<seb128> so it's not "mainstream line upstream"
<seb128> but it's hosted on the upstream vcs
<seb128> which is why I didn't suggest opening an upstream bug
<seb128> but rather ping robert
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks, I see (I think). I may ask robert, or just write a patch.
<Laney> rbasak: merci!
<seb128> GunnarHj, right
 * Laney makes the fix sound
<Laney> plooooooooooop
<seb128> GunnarHj, I can do the change for you next time I do a gnome-software upload if you want, but that's probably not before tomorrow
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks for the u-s-d bug comment, I guess ideally the code should bail out from applying a config without aborting in those case
<GunnarHj> seb128: That would be great! As long as I know it will be there at release time it's fine. Then we know how to name it in the desktop docs. Thanks!
<seb128> GunnarHj, great, let's do that then :-)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Just to clarify: You'll do it without a patch from me, right?
<seb128> correct
<GunnarHj> Nice. :)
<Laney> ah man
<Laney> I forgot to remove [ Ubuntu Merge-o-Matic ]
<Laney> AMATEUR
<seb128> haha
<seb128> not good for the job security man
<seb128> [ done by a robot while I was drinking tea ]
<seb128> <big list of changes>
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> phew, hard work this merging!
<Laney> time for a tea break!
<seb128> hehe
<Laney> actually mom wasn't even that helpful here
<Laney> it doesn't handle patches which got merged upstream very well
<Laney> or even 3.0 (quilt) in general
<Laney> hoped it would be less annoying than trying to get the diff out of svn
<Laney> but probably not
<seb128> chrisccoulson, since you are in this code and debugging, any chance you come with a patch to make it not segfault in those cases? ;-)
<Laney> isn't it an abort?
<Laney> assertion
<seb128> yes
<seb128> sorry, I tend to use segfault for sibarbt/sigsegv
<Laney> yeah I mean that it's a deliberate choice rather than bug
<seb128> right, but I don't think it's a good choice
<seb128> it would be if the xrandr plugin was a standalone service
<seb128> but the g-s-d design of "one plugin takes the service down" doesn't make that reasonable
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what's the "xrandr" output on your machine?
<Laney> well what do you do? leave the output unconfigured with no obvious way to tell that u-s-d knew it was buggy?
<seb128> aborting() doesn't help the user much
<seb128> but I guess it depends what "unconfigured" means
<seb128> if it means letting the default xorg config it's probably ok
<seb128> if it's half way through applying a config, unsure...
<seb128> I guess we could put a check upfront for duplicate output names and just bail out from applying any config in such cases
<chrisccoulson> seb128, xrandr only lists each output once. But I've just checked the source for that, and it seems to filter out duplicate names
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we should probably do that as well in gnome-desktop then?
<mdeslaur> Laney: hi! do you have a new version of gtk2webkit planned?
<mdeslaur> er
<mdeslaur> webkit2gtk
<Laney> mdeslaur: yeah it needs merging
<Laney> you can do that if you want ;-)
<Laney> or will do soon-ish
<mdeslaur> Laney: hah, you're funny :)
<mdeslaur> Laney: cool, thanks :)
<pitti> Laney: ah, I understand the "warning: can't parse dependency rails= 2:3.0.0)" now, looking at it
<pitti> sigh, parsing dependency strings is *hard*
<Laney> pitti: nice, what is it?
<pitti>                   $origdeps =~ s/(^|,)[^<,]+<[^!>]+>//g if (!$supports_profiles);
 * Laney screams
<pitti> Laney: my broken attempt to sed out build profiles on libdpkg-perl versions that don't support them properlyyet
<pitti> aka trusty
<andyrock> hey all!
<seb128> hey andyrock! how are you? had a good w.e?
<andyrock> kind of. my bank decided to block all my cards
<andyrock> for no reason
<andyrock> :D
<andyrock> what about you?
<Sweet5hark> pitti, Laney: lol at that perl linenoise.
<pitti> my cat jumped on the keyboard and that came out of it :)
<pitti> http://www.xkcd.com/1171/
<seb128> Laney, btw well done on getting poppler to migrate ;-)
<Sweet5hark> otoh regexps are part of C++11 now. we can have standard conforming linenoise in C++ too now ...
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark
<seb128> andyrock, I'm good, thanks!
<Sweet5hark> seb128: heya!
<Laney> seb128: thanks for your work there too!
<seb128> andyrock, shame for your bank :/ Did you call them? did they tell you why? maybe weird use on one of your cards?
<seb128> Laney, :-)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: oh yeah, saw libreoffice moving out of proposed, thought "great, poppler is done".
<seb128> Sweet5hark, indeed!
<Sweet5hark> seb128: soo, I will pack up a new upload ;)
<seb128> great!
<andyrock> seb128: i called but the bank is closed in the we so i had to wait till today to fix it. The problem was that when I used a card it said that the code was wrong even if the code was correct
<seb128> andyrock, stop trying to use your card when you are that drunk :p
<andyrock> ahahaha i was just buying two bananas :D
<pitti> -                  $origdeps =~ s/(^|,)[^<,]+<[^!>]+>//g if (!$supports_profiles);
<pitti> +                  $origdeps =~ s/(^|,)[^<,]+<[^!,>]+>//g if (!$supports_profiles);
<pitti> Laney: ^ this is -- totally obviously! -- fixing it
 * pitti commits with reproducing test case
<Laney> pitti: aha, multiple profiles?
<pitti> Laney: no, not going across a ",", i. e. into the next dependency
<Laney> nod
<pitti> Laney: test case in http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git/commit/?id=b794e4acb7 illustrates it
<seb128> what a great language perl is ... ;-)
<pitti> seb128: as I said, http://www.xkcd.com/1171/
<pitti> (to be fair, it's the attempt to do that with REs rather than Perl, but independently of that Perl still sucks :) )
<Laney> seb128: hah
<Laney> I mean pitti :P
<Laney> "<" being valid in other context tripped you up there it seems
<pitti> right
<pitti> Laney: and apparently we don't have too many test dependencies with a << relation
<pitti> (which makes sense, as that's highly unusual)
<pitti> Laney: anyway, fix deployed, should hopefully quieten down now
<pitti> Laney: there's some "unknown package lxd" junk too, fixed that too (hopefully -- 3rd attempt)
<pitti> constantly working against our devel series is hard..
<Laney> pitti: I saw something about eatmydata in there
<pitti> Laney: yeah, that was attempt #2 or so :)
<Laney> heh
<pitti> https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/+git/autopkgtest-cloud/commit/?id=c2d0109ff242e834a852ff1e362682d9cf7316ce
<pitti> Laney: having lxd pre-installed hurts with cluod, as the ubuntu user can't actually use lxd then
<pitti> cloud-init fix is in the pipe, but not in xenial yet
<ricotz> seb128, hey, might be nice to get hexchat 2.12.0 ;)
<seb128> ricotz, if you say so, I've no clue about that program, I just touched it because it was buggy in a way that made xchat-gnome not build
<ricotz> seb128, ah, ok, I thought you are using it
<seb128> no, sorry
<mhall119> Laney: can you review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStream/Icons and let me know if there's anything I should add or change? I'm going to write a longer blog post announcing the need, and also going into more detail about how to work with upstreams
<mhall119> Laney: also,just to verify, you only need the icon attached to the bug report, not a debdiff, right?
<ricotz> seb128, don't worry, although this is an actually maintained xchat fork ;)
<Laney> mhall119: Things need to be upstream, it's not reasonable for us to sponsor stuff that's not forwarded - too much of a burden to maintain, so please ask for a link to be included with the bug straight away
<Laney> mhall119: If you don't ask for a debdiff then include a section that tells sponsors to put the image in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/size/category/
<mhall119> Laney: ack, I'll re-order the instructions to make upstreaming come before attaching stuff to the bug report
<mhall119> how hard is it to make a debdiff?
<Laney> if implies learning some basic packaging
<mhall119> can I easily walk somebody through the process if they've never done any packaging anything before?
<Laney> it
<mhall119> ok, I'll stick with just attaching the image and instructions then
<Laney> I would also link to https://wiki.debian.org/AppStream/Guidelines somewhere
<flexiondotorg> mhall119, I learned how to make a debdiff, so the bar is set pretty low :-)
<mhall119> Laney: on the Icons pag?
<mhall119> or should I replace the old DEP-11 link on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStream/ ?
<Laney> It includes some further guidelines about how to do the packaging, so if you include a note to sponsors you could put that along with it
<mhall119> ok
<Laney> \o/
 * mhall119 fixes link on debian's wiki
<mhall119> Laney: do you have a screenshot of Gnome Software running on Ubuntu that I can use in my blog post?
<Laney> tsk, no xenial? :)
<mhall119> not yet
 * mhall119 hasn't found a convenient time
<ogra_> and ll these scary stories about upgrades not working ...
<chrisccoulson> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/unity-settings-daemon/lp1542699/+merge/288952 seems to fix the crash
<mhall119> actually I'm mostly worried about Android Studio not working
<mhall119> because I'm going to install 64bit xenial to replace my 32bit wily
<chrisccoulson> Although, it still takes me about 30 minutes, multiple attempts and several reboots just to get my display set up the way I use it :(
<chrisccoulson> It's like I've gone back in time by 10 years ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, great, adding to me review list
<Laney> mhall119: http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/g-s.png
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so the duplicates output are also invalid ones?
<mhall119> thanks Laney
<chrisccoulson> seb128, I think so. I had a look at what mutter does, and it seems to ignore these as well
<chrisccoulson> seb128, https://git.gnome.org/browse/mutter/tree/src/backends/x11/meta-monitor-manager-xrandr.c#n884
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thx
<seb128> mterry, hey, sorry nobody reviewed your geonames changes there :-/
<seb128> larsu said he would have a look, but I had guess he has other things to do, and none of us picked it up then
<mterry> seb128: no worries, I just dragooned some u8 folks
<larsu> seb128:  mh? I had a look when you last asked but desrt had already commented
<larsu> ah, only on one of them :(
 * larsu wouldn't have expected that
<desrt> larsu: i don't really feel qualified here...
<larsu> desrt: why not?
<desrt> i can comment on issues of style but in terms of things like what goes in the DB.... i have no clue
<larsu> me neither - if someone needs more stuff, I guess that makes sense?!
<seb128> desrt, code reviews are still useful, even if you don't comment on the intend/feature
<desrt> i'm just wondering who will end up being the person to up/down the changes
<desrt> i'm happy to review only for correctness and style (ie: knitpicks) if someone gives the links again
<desrt> but ya.. there needs to be someone who knows a bit more about how this is actually used... that person may be mterry himself...
<seb128> desrt, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/geonames/expose-more/+merge/287365
<seb128> desrt, yeah, I was going on the line that we trust mterry on the changes but that it would be good to have a code review
<seb128> desrt, thanks!
<larsu> :)
<seb128> larsu, desrt, oh, and happy monday btw :-) how are you? had a good w.e?
<desrt> yes.
<desrt> went to a knife-throwing place on saturday and an art exhibit on the beach on sunday... also got/built some more ikea stuff for my place :p
<desrt> how was your weekend?
<seb128> knife-throwing, I hope you don't try to make us a demo in Pragues ;-)
<desrt> it's actually extremely safe
<desrt> the 'knives' in question are not sharp along the blade... and even the tip is not very sharp... less dangerous than darts, i'd say...
<seb128> it was good thanks, relaxed on saturday, when to see a movie in the evening and there was at special day at the tennis club yesterday with some playing and then soup/drinks&a quizz, quite fun
<seb128> ah, ok
<desrt> trivia!
<desrt> attente and i did that one night.  we did okay.
<desrt> well, actually, attente and i did awful
<desrt> but i brought a friend along to be on our team.  he did great.
<seb128> :-)
<larsu> seb128: yep! Was cross country skiing close to Munich
<larsu> seb128: how are you?
<seb128> larsu, I'm good thanks!
<mterry> greyback: Is https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtmir/shell_chrome/+merge/286361 good now?  You were reviewing it, seemed happy, but never actually approved
<mterry> whoops, wrong channel, but statement stands  :)
<mterry> seb128: the ubuntu-system-settings port to geonames never got landed.  We're going to land the geonames double-free fix in silo 41 with a bunch of other u8 stuff (a FFe silo).  I guess the u-s-s port won't land in OTA 10.  But please consider releasing it after FF.  Would be good to only carry one copy of that data on images
<andyrock> Trevinho: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/676457
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 676457 in unity (Ubuntu Xenial) "[FFe] Launcher - Add 'launching' state to launcher icons" [Medium,In progress]
<andyrock> for the FFe
<seb128> mterry, right, I'm sorry but I'm too busy on desktop to be able to look at u-s-s atm, hopefully kenvandine and jgdx handle it though
<mterry> seb128: yeah, not an urgent item.  Just nice to have.  Especially once I finally finish translation support for geonames
<seb128> mterry, thanks for working on those issues!
<mterry> seb128: my pleasure!  I just imagine how annoyed our Chinese users are when they have to pick a timezone in English  :)
<seb128> mterry, oh, even french users can be annoyed by that ;-)
<mterry> seb128: heh
<greyback> mterry: yes, right, I forgot about that. Code-wise I'm happy, just wanted to test
<seb128> mterry, btw  you trainify changes look fine to me, though I don't know why that g-d depends was higher and if it's fine to lower it
<mterry> seb128: I tested with the older one, and it seemed fine.  I actually tested with an even older version (precise) and it built...
<seb128> mterry, but if it works just go for it
<mterry> seb128: I'm *guessing* that larsu just used the version he had on hand
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> I was guessing that it was a copy/based on another project that had that version used
<mterry> seb128: I'll be happy when we can leave vivid behind
<seb128> +1
<Trevinho> andyrock: thanks... Ask Ubuntu  release too
<davmor2> seb128: is it me or did ubuntu-software-center get sucked back onto the image?
<seb128> davmor2, it's you
<seb128> davmor2, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/xenial-desktop-amd64.manifest doesn't have it at least
<davmor2> seb128: I have it here and I didn't install it
<willcooke> davmor2, did you upgrade from an older version of 16.04?
<davmor2> seb128: so can only of come in the updates
<seb128> davmor2, you are it on the  livecd or on an installed system?
<davmor2> willcooke: updated all along but it was gone at one point
<seb128> or upgraded?
<seb128> are you sure it was gone?
<willcooke> what he said ^
<seb128> we never did anything to remove it for you
<Laney> aptitude why software-center
<davmor2> seb128: yes because when I type in software it only showed the gnome one and not the orange ubuntu one
<seb128> we tend to let users keep enjoying the softwares they are using and not force them into migrating if they don't want to
<seb128> k
<seb128> can you grep for it in the dpkg.log?
<seb128> what laney said as well
<seb128> but nothing removed it for me on my xenial system
<davmor2> seb128: ah unless it was a similar issue to evince
<seb128> unsure why /how it had been uninstalled for you
<seb128> no
<seb128> evince was not listed in gnome-software
<seb128> but you are speaking about unity dash there no?
<davmor2> yes unity dash
<kenvandine> mterry, the geonames branch for uss is in silo 66
<seb128> that never had issues listing installed things
<seb128> davmor2, "aptitude why software-center" and grep for it in dpkg.log?
<davmor2> davmor2@davmor2-XPS-13-9343:~/Downloads⟫ sudo aptitude why software-center
<davmor2> [sudo] password for davmor2:
<davmor2> i   software-center Depends    oneconf (>= 0.2.6)
<davmor2> i A oneconf         Recommends software-center (>= 4.1.21)
<seb128> davmor2, and the dpkg.log?
<davmor2> seb128: looking now
<mterry> kenvandine: oh sweet thanks
<kenvandine> mterry, np
<kenvandine> lots of landings lined up
<mterry> kenvandine: the double-free branch really needs to land along with it for it to be usable, but we're landing that in silo 41
<kenvandine> i have 2 other landings first
<kenvandine> ok
<davmor2> seb128: 2016-03-01 09:16:08 status triggers-pending software-center:all 16.01+16.04.20160217
<davmor2> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15385571/
<seb128> davmor2, yeah, that's not a status change, it was installed before that
<seb128> davmor2, do you have rotated .1 log?
<davmor2> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15385586/
<seb128> davmor2, those logs suggest it was never removed
<seb128> or at least not since february
<seb128> 2016-02-18 09:18:04 upgrade software-center:all 16.01+16.04.20160119 16.01+16.04.20160217
<seb128> it was upgraded to the newest version on the 18th
<seb128> unsure why the dash was not listing it for you
<seb128> consider that a bug that has been fixed :p
<davmor2> seb128: \o/
<davmor2> seb128: so a bug that I didn't realise was a bug has been fixed \o/
<seb128> right
<willcooke> *cough* you're welcome
<willcooke> ;p
<seb128> ;-)
 * davmor2 pats willcooke on the back help that nasty cough get out of his system
<willcooke> :D
<ogra_> its all about the smoke testing ...
<willcooke> we have a winner!
<Laney> prod-ue-appstream@wendigo:~/appstream-cloud$ juju upgrade-charm --switch --repository=charms/ local:trusty/apache2
<Laney> error: invalid service name "local:trusty/apache2"
<Laney> prod-ue-appstream@wendigo:~/appstream-cloud$ juju upgrade-charm --repository=charms/ --switch local:trusty/apache2 apache2
<Laney> Added charm "local:trusty/apache2-0" to the environment.
<Laney> seriously
<willcooke> wut
<Laney> +apache2 on the first one
<Laney> yes the order of flags matters
 * Laney fist -> own face
<willcooke> wow
<Laney> ksplice'd
 * Laney got an email telling him he was a naughty boy
<Laney> now to scan a form to get edinburgh waverley to give me my suit back
 * flocculant thinks Laney has a thing for scanned forms ... 
<Laney> same one
<Laney> I just put off doing it for 10 days
<flocculant> oh ha ha ha
<Laney> because I have to refuse to send my card details over email
<Laney> which is an argument I don't really want to have
<Laney> ho hum
<flocculant> I'd be rather :| about that too
<ogra_> just take a photo of your card and attach it to the mail ... dont be so shy
<ogra_> :)
<Laney> I'll post the card to them
<Laney> can do without it for a week
<Laney> better include the pin too just to be sure
<ogra_> and put "handle with care: includes credit card and number !" on the outside ... to make sure people dont break it
<Laney> oh yeah true, don't want it being snapped
<ogra_> yeah
<Laney> £12 charge to send by bank transfer
<Laney> what is this?!?!?!
<seb128> they know how to make money...
<Laney> at least it didn't get nicked I guess
<Laney> ♥ simple-scan
<davmor2> +1 on the simple-scan love
<mhall119> Laney: ximion: can you proofread http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/blog/appstream.html before I publish it?
<ximion> seb128: not sure if Ubuntu is interested, but on Debian we will have gotten rid of Aptdaemon pretty soon - only one package is still depending on it
<ximion> we have a patch for software-properties, but the driver stuff is completely untested (on Debian, only the cache update code is really used): http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/collab-maint/software-properties.git/tree/debian/patches/0004-Implement-PackageKit-support.patch
<ximion> mhall119: looks good, really well-written! I wonder if 2) should mention "X-AppStream-Ignore" explicitly
<ximion> technically, that's covered by the link to the wiki, but not everyone will read it ;-) - and adding that field is an immediate action someone can do
<ximion> maybe mentioning to write metainfo files would be helpful too, to have some more detailed metadata readily available
<mhall119> ximion: I considered it, but thought that it would be unlikely that it would be the correct way to fix the problem for any given app
<ximion> oh, it sometimes happens for things like system components, or if an app ships multiple .desktop files but only wants one to show up in the SC
<mhall119> ximion: I'm focusing only on icons for this one, we can follow it up with another call for more general metadata
<ximion> all fringe cases, but it happens
<ximion> ok
<willcooke> that's awesome, thanks a lot mhall119
<mhall119> ximion: for the cases where it's the appropriate solution, that can be determined by talking with upstream I would imagine
<ximion> for the SVG stuff: I am not sure if we should encourage shipping SVGs at all cost, since rendering them on the client costs some CPU time, and if there are lots of icons, this sums up (and also, the rendered icons need to be cached, consuming space in every user's $HOME)
<ximion> on the other hand, SVG icons also have clear benefits
<ximion> +so maybe leave that section as it is ^^
<mhall119> since they're just submitting the file, not a package patch, it's up to someone else if it should be rasterized before patching or at runtime
<ximion> jup, you're right (RE the AppSteam-Ignore) - anyway, nice guide, very helpful!
<mhall119> thanks :)
<mhall119> years ago, when I did a similar call for icons for apps in Unity, SVG was the preferred: http://mhall119.com/2012/03/contributing-to-unity-for-artists-svg-icons/ so I was taking a similar approach here
<ximion> yeah, SVG as source is great and the go-to thing
<ximion> in a perfect world, designers would ship SVG icons which get rendered to optimized PNGs at build-time and then stored ^^
<willcooke> good morning robert_ancell
<willcooke> how goes
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hi
<mhall119> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/4aewgu/help_make_gnome_software_beautiful/ help with upvotes would be appreciated
 * ximion shared
<robert_ancell> mhall119, nice work!
<willcooke> g'night all o/
<mhall119> thanks robert_ancell
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> seb128, hello
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> good
<seb128> how is the g-s work going?
<seb128> not sure if you saw but bdmurray fixed the changelogs server
<robert_ancell> I did,that's awesome
<mhall119> Laney: ximion: what's the answer to http://mhall119.com/2016/03/help-make-gnome-software-beautiful/#comment-143340 ?
<seb128> did you figure out the invalid read in get_changelog?
<seb128> I mentioned it to attente but I don't think he was able to reproduce
<robert_ancell> not yet
<seb128> did you hit the issue yourself or is that something happening only in special cases?
<ximion> mhall119: it shouldn't be, if your Contents file is up-to-date at Ubuntu
<ximion> maybe check for that
<ximion> if that looks fine, have Laney reprocess VLC
<mhall119> so it's okay to have the image and the .desktop files in separate binary packages?
<mhall119> what Contents file?
<seb128> need to go, 'night everyone
<robert_ancell> seb128, bye
<robert_ancell> seb128, I haven't seen that issue myself I don't think
<ximion> mhall119: that one: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/Contents-amd64.gz
<mhall119> why would it matter if mine was up to date (do I even have one?)
<ximion> mhall119: on Debian, we have vlc: https://appstream.debian.org/html/sid/main/metainfo/vlc.html
<ximion> so I think a fault in the Contents file is highly likely (>> 90%)
<ximion> I am working on a more powerful generator right now, which, if deployed, is capable to solve this problem once and for all
<mhall119> ximion: ok, I'm just downloading http://appstream.ubuntu.com/hints/xenial/universe/DEP11Hints_i386.yml.gz and generating moinmoin markup from that
<ximion> we don't have the issue at Debian, because we rebuild the contents file more often
<ximion> mhall119: yeah, nothing wrong with your code, I am talking about the generator here
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> can you and/or Laney check if VLC needs work, and if not just remove it from the wiki page?
<ximion> mhall119: only Laney can do that
<ximion> I think it won't need work
 * ximion is productive in rewriting the generator in C and D
<mhall119> ximion: then what, Erlang, F#, Go, Haskell, something with I?
<ximion> C, because that's the language the AppStream library is already written in, which handles most of the things I need already
<ximion> D because it integrates well with C and makes writing multithreaded applications fun - also, everyone who knows C or C++ can write D easily, so there is no huge barrier for new contributors
<ximion> I considered Go, but interfacing C and Go was terrible
 * ximion didn't want to spend most of the time in writing language bindings
<mhall119> you're killing my alphabet joke ximion
<ximion> hehe, sorry, I didn't see it ^^
<ximion> it's very late here and I just finished dinner, to my excuse :P
<Laney> ximion: mhall119: I made it forget all icon-not-found
<Laney> not sure I did that since my Contents fix a few weeks ago
<Laney> which should have fixed some Universe packages
 * Laney not really here though, o/
<Laney> (check back in 90 minutes or so)
<ximion> Laney: the new generator should be fast enough generate it's own contents list with less overhead, so I will make this a priority when the basic functionality is finalized
<ximion> it's only a theoretical issue for Debian, but a real issue for Ubuntu
<ximion> and I really want the generator to be robust about these errors
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-03-15
<robert_ancell> ximion, would you be interested in a gnome-software sprint in early April? Richard was planning one
<robert_ancell> (in London)
<ximion> robert_ancell: sure, I would be very interested!
<ximion> I am not yet sure though if I have time then, and I would need sponsoring, which complicates things
 * ximion needs sleep
<ximion> gn8!
<hikiko> Hi
<didrocks> good morning!
<duflu> hikiko, didrocks: Good morning
<hikiko> good morning duflu didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu, hikiko
<didrocks> hikiko: did you get your new laptop?
<hikiko> today didrocks :)
<hikiko> I am expecting it
<didrocks> great!
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> seb128, I've got a "training course" at 1600 today.  If the meeting is not wrapped by then, do you mind finishing it off?
<seb128> willcooke, hey, I can do that sure
<willcooke> thanks
<seb128> yw!
<Laney> yo
<Laney> willcooke: mandatory re-education?
<willcooke> morning Laney, 'fraid so.
<willcooke> Reviews, etc etc etc
<willcooke> Seems to get more complex with more and more separate systems to fill in every year
<Laney> at Rosie's work they have compulsory performance goals
<Laney> Embodies the values of $company
<Laney> stuff like that
<Laney> and you have to write about how you did that in the past year
<willcooke> Urgh
<willcooke> I guess I shouldn't complain (too much) then
<Laney> we ain't no giant evil corporation yet
<willcooke> I had a place where we had to write reviews to a set template
<willcooke> It made it easier to fill out
<willcooke> but it was totally useless
<willcooke> It was essentially the Molesworth Self Adjusting Thank-you letter of reviews
<Laney> haha
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> heeeeeeeeEEEeeeEEeeeEEEeeeEEEeeeeey seb128
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> I am le good
<Laney> re-flashed my phone with cyanogenmod last nite
<Laney> it got this bug where it just would not ring sometimes if people phone me
<Laney> but it does on their side
<Laney> and no missed call notification or anything
<seb128> you put ubuntu touch on there right? ;-)
<Laney> that would be less buggy
<Laney> even if it was me doing the port
<seb128> heh
<Trevinho> Laney: once you've a sec, can you please check https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1058 ?
<seb128> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> hi seb128
<Trevinho> hi everybody :-)
<seb128> Trevinho, I was going to ask what this landing is blocked on?
<seb128> is that missing ffe approvals?
<Laney> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> hi Laney
<Laney> have you ever noticed that the help overlay thing 'sees through' the dash? :)
<Laney> open dash, hold super
<Laney> omg it's a hole!
<seb128> indeed!
<Laney> think this upload is fine
<Laney> let me look
<Trevinho> Laney: mh, yeah... That's because blurring is done against X world, not against X+Nux world
<Trevinho> Laney: we had the dash closing when opening the shortcuts in the past IIRC
<Trevinho> I'd also like to get some feedback on the gtk patches, so we can land the other headerbar related fixes
<Laney> DONE
<Laney> gtk> you were working on that with d_e_s_r_t right?
<willcooke> Trevinho, seb128, andyrock, hikiko - sorry, need 3 more mins.  Be right there.....
<Trevinho> willcooke: ok
<hikiko> ok :)
<willcooke> there
<seb128> willcooke, on my way
<seb128> Laney, you souldn't avoid mentioning people names when there are actions needed from them ;-)
<seb128> Trevinho, was desrt reviewing the gtk changes?
<Laney> avoiding a false alarm
<seb128> Laney, we need somebody to review those changes though ... ;-)
<seb128> anyway, let's see what desrt said when she's up
<seb128> Trevinho, btw there is an issue with unity translations in xenial, the template is not correctly updated during the build
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, what's missing?
<seb128> from the build log it tries to generate a {PROJECT_NAME} domain
<Trevinho> Ah... fuck
<seb128> I don't have a build tree here
<seb128> but is the config.h.cmake transformed in config.h?
<Trevinho> seb128: yes
<seb128> what GETTEXT_DOMAIN value that contain?
<seb128> if you have a build tree around to look
<seb128> +does
<Trevinho> seb128: it has unity here
<Trevinho> so fine
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> GETTEXT_PACKAGE I mean
<seb128> it needs some debugging then I guess
<seb128> I'm going to have a look after lunch
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, thanks...
<seb128> is that config.h in the srcdir?
<Trevinho> seb128: there's config.h.cmake in srcdir, config.h is generated in build dir
<seb128> if not, is there a CMakeLists.txt or po/CMakeLists.txt which contain a GETTEXT_DOMAIN
<seb128> dh_translations might only look in the srcdir
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks, I'm going to look more after lunch
<Laney> doh
<Laney> building webkit killed my desktop
<xnox> Laney, we have all been there.
<Laney> I do wonder why it died
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/15391313/
<Laney> that's what it managed to put in the journal
<xnox> Laney, you probably did e.g. -j4 with not enough RAM to link simultaniously 4 C++ units.
<xnox> try -j1
<Laney> 32 gigs!
<Laney> but yeah it OOM killed firefox and dropbox
<desrt> hihi hackers
<Laney> don't know why the whole system then went down, no logs about that
<Laney> howdy desrt
<desrt> hey Laney
<Laney> just accidentally opened a pdf in gedit
 * Laney stabs the local council
<willcooke> happyaron, reminder - pls send your updates
<Laney> however it reminds me of that course at uni where we wrote postscript
<Laney> man that was fun
<desrt> did you put up a new version of the patch, Trevinho ?
<Trevinho> desrt: yes
<Trevinho> last week
<desrt> link me?
<Trevinho> desrt: oh, it's the same https://code.launchpad.net/+branch/~3v1n0/gtk/unity-border-radius-support/+merge/288331
<desrt> will look, thanks
<seb128> hey desrt!
<Trevinho> desrt: thank you
<desrt> morning, seb
<happyaron> willcooke: sure, :D
<desrt> Trevinho: sorry, but you probably need to resubmit again :(
<Laney> what :(
<Laney> one of my monitors just suspended and now I can't get it to come back on
<seb128> I've some issues here as well
<seb128> like when connecting my laptop to my external monitor I'm pretty sure it used to wake it up/adapt the config
<seb128> now I need to press a key/move the mouse for it to kick in
<Laney> xrandr thinks it's not connected
<Laney> u-c-c can see the name of it at least though
<seb128> weird
<seb128> I though u-c-c used xrandr to query those info
<Laney> yes
<Laney> so I can't enable it in u-c-c
<Trevinho> desrt: ok, np... let me check the reveiw
<Trevinho> review*
<seb128> ah, it has the name even when it's not connected
<seb128> gotcha
<Laney> it knows there's something plugged in
<Laney> but can't do anything with it
<Laney> whyyyy
<seb128> xxxoorg
<seb128> or nvidia drivers?
<seb128> :p
<Laney> bah
<Laney> trying nouveau again
<seb128> :-(
<jcastro> does anyone know when gnome-terminal started shipping the solarized themes? they weren't there in 14.04 and they're here in 16.04.
<mhall119> Laney: can you respond to https://plus.google.com/u/0/+MichaelHall119/posts/3yPoJ99j4en ? It looks like the transmission-qt.png icon exists, but the generator isn't finding it
<ricotz> hello desktopers, what is this bug about? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plank/+bug/1557011
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1557011 in plank (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/plank:6:match:match:match:match:pcre_exec" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> ricotz, hey, not that I know about
<desrt> IRC [Internet Relay Chat] (n): 1. an online forum for complaining about the fact that telegram appears to be offline
<seb128> ricotz, sorry, what do you mean?
<seb128> ricotz, it's a sigabrt report
<seb128> #9  0x76b02a34 in match (eptr=0xe7fc87 " object at path /org/ayatana/bamf/application/1879036094", ecode=0xd5095e "x", mstart=0xe7fc50 "od: No such interface 'org.ayatana.bamf.application' on object at path /org/ayatana/bamf/application/1879036094", offset_top=2, md=0x7ef93a24, eptrb=0x0, rdepth=3) at pcre_exec.c:516
<seb128> ricotz, ^ no bamf available and it aborts
<Laney> god
<Laney> nouveau doesn't even work at all
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> mhall119, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=transmission-qt.png&mode=exactfilename&suite=xenial&arch=any
<ricotz> seb128, I see, I am not able to look at the included link
<seb128> mhall119, that icon seems invalid?
<Laney> mhall119: I don't see that icon
<seb128> ricotz, you need to be in some team, bugsquad or such, I don't remember which one
 * Laney cries
<ricotz> seb128, ah ok, looks like a bamf problem though << Trevinho ;)
<ricotz> seb128, do I want to be in this group? ;)
<ricotz> seb128, I mean does this result in 100+ mails per day
<seb128> ricotz, it generates no email afaik but it gives you permissions on bugs triage and access to e.u.c
<ricotz> seb128, ok, thanks
<Laney> forget this
<Laney> I'm going to ragelunch
<andyrock> seb128 do you know what's the component that switch off the display when the lid is closed?
<seb128> andyrock, no, it's either xorg itself or unity-settings-daemon I guess
<seb128> Laney, enjoy
<GunnarHj> seb128: Just want to confirm what the *name* is of the thingy which is included in the gnome-software package, and which is supposed to be used in e.g. the desktop docs. Is it just "Software"? Like this:
<GunnarHj> -> Use "Software" to add programs and make Ubuntu more useful.
<GunnarHj> I.e. combinations like "Software Center" or "Ubuntu Software Center" should no longer be used? (There is still an instance of "Software center" in a lens in Unity Dash.)
<seb128> GunnarHj, right, it's "Software"
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks.
<mhall119> Laney: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/transmission/trunk/files/head:/qt/icons/hicolor/64x64/ has transmission-qt.png
<seb128> mhall119, it doesn't get installed in the deb then
<mhall119> so a packaging problem?
<seb128> seems so
<Trevinho> desrt: see my replies when you can... But I don't think we can fetch such infos from toplevel
<desrt> that seems really weird
<seb128> mhall119, Laney, that bug is not new and not specific to the store, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/+bug/1212835
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1212835 in transmission (Ubuntu) "Missing icon from dock and dash" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mhall119> ah,thanks seb128
<desrt> Trevinho: in particular there is a class called "decoration" which has the appropriate border-radius properties
<seb128> yw
<Trevinho> desrt: I get nothing grepping for that one :o
<desrt> Trevinho: the gtkwindow has this available as priv->decoration_node
<Trevinho> desrt: I think it's something upstream, not on gtk 3.18
<desrt> ah.  could be.
<desrt> well, if your approach works then it works
<desrt> but it seems like the dialogs get a different treatment
<desrt> (again, upstream version)
<attente> is canonical irc down?
<desrt> IRC [Internet Relay Chat] (n): 1. an online forum for complaining about the fact that other IRC networks appear to be offline
<desrt> (yes.  it's down for me too) ;)
<seb128> mhall119, the transmission issue has been fixed upstream in the most recent version btw, we if somebody wants to update or backport https://trac.transmissionbt.com/changeset/14374
<Trevinho> desrt: dialogs... Mh I did't see that here
<desrt> take a look at adwaita
<desrt> look for all instances of radius.*7
<desrt> there are a bunch scattered about
<desrt> decoration class, titlebar widget, message dialogs, etc.
<desrt> tooltips get 5, btw.
<Trevinho> yeah, tooltips are handled here. Dialogs might be different in our gtk though
<desrt> would be nice to have a patch with an eye to the future (read: present)
 * desrt watches Trevinho complain about "i don't want to include X11 headers" in a comment immediately adjacent to a patch fragment that calls XChangeProperty
<desrt> ...we've already crossed that bridge :p
<Trevinho> :)
<Trevinho> desrt: I know what you mean, I meant I didn't want to add a new fragment on top... Add more includes
<Trevinho> but whathever
<desrt> nod.
<desrt> you could just write '6'
<desrt> since it will always be 6.  forever.
<desrt> :)
<Trevinho> Yeah, I know... but I don't love magic numbers.
<Trevinho> Or adding a new const
<Trevinho> that's going to be called once, it shouldn't be really nothing problematic
 * desrt shrugs
<desrt> seems like a lot of effort to call a function that always returns 6 :)
<desrt> and once per new window plus style change
<desrt> but ya... i'm knitpicking
<desrt> anyway... .commented back.  poke me when you have a new patch
<seb128> willcooke, hey, as our theme maintainer, do you want to look at the new icons added to bug #1549490? ;-)
<ubot5> bug 1549490 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "low resolution checkbox icons" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1549490
<willcooke> seb128, added to the list
<willcooke> hope that next week I can make time to get them all done
<seb128> great
<seb128> I'm going to be on vac but I guess Laney can help you doing a landing
<seb128> I've some mps waiting for review on the themes as well
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-15
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar 15 15:31:21 2016 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-15 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call:  andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong, happyaron, hikiko, laney, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter (out), trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<desrt> answer roll call!
<Trevinho> o/
<dgadomski> \o
<hikiko> hello
<qengho> SYNACK
<FJKong> \o/
<happyaron> hey
<andyrock> \o
<seb128> hey
<willcooke> I have another meeting in 30 mins, so if we don't get done in time I'll hand over to seb128
<willcooke> but let's get started
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-15 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> * reviews
<andyrock> * i've been working on the lockscreen suspend bug. I rewrote our inhibition logic but I've some bad news
 * desrt raises an eyebrow at "rewrote inhibit logic"
<andyrock> inside unity :D
 * desrt 's eyebrow falls back down
<seb128> lol
<andyrock> basically the problem is that unity/compiz fails to properly "lock" the screen because the screen is turned off
<andyrock> so all the frames are kind of trashed
<andyrock> and drawn only when the screen is turned on again on resume
<Laney> don't you install a suspend inhibitor?
<andyrock> yeah
<seb128> can't the indicator do the locking before calling the switching or suspend?
<andyrock> we do that
<andyrock> but compiz fails to draw it
<andyrock> because the screen is off
<andyrock> so the screen is locked but not drawn
<seb128> why is the screen off?
<andyrock> and this happens just on lid off because of this
<seb128> oh ok
<andyrock> if you suspend with a menu it's ok
<andyrock> I'm trying to figure our a way to workaround this
<seb128> k
<andyrock> *out
<andyrock> g-s do not fail to do so because it does not use gtk?
<andyrock> *opengl
<andyrock> sorry
<andyrock> i'll keep working on it, at least I know what to fix now
<andyrock> <\andy>
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> Do you need anyone to help you?
<seb128> why is opengl making a difference there?
<seb128> willcooke, maybe it would be good to get input from somebody knowing the rendering stack enough to have a clue what's going on
<seb128> kgunn's team?
<seb128> or maybe desrt knows offhand what could be wrong?
<desrt> i would have thought it was easy but the whole "can't draw when the screen is already off" thing is a bit annoying
<willcooke> can we add a "simple" force option to compiz?
<desrt> well, i guess it's rather because something at the system level (or maybe even firmware) is killing the screen content in response to lid-close before we have a chance to intercept it
<seb128> how are other screensavers handling that?
<desrt> "poorly"
<seb128> :-/
<desrt> i still see gnome-shell having similar problems too
<seb128> k
<hikiko> maybe xfce?
<seb128> "fun"
<willcooke> oki, andyrock & desrt - can you guys have a chat
<seb128> it means it might not be fixable with xorg...
<willcooke> lets see if we can find a work around
<desrt> i am indeed inclined to blame the graphics stack based on what andyrock just said
<desrt> but i never looked into this myself
<andyrock> i can propose an ungly workaround
<seb128> let's discuss after the meeting
<willcooke> th
<andyrock> basically we give the control back to lightdm/unity-greeter
<willcooke> x
<Trevinho> I'm also wondering whether this can happen in all the graphic stacks...
<andyrock> but the session is not going to be active on resume
<willcooke> let's discuss later
<willcooke> thanks chaps
<andyrock> yup
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-15 | Current topic: attente
<attente> hey, not much, just gnome-software bugs
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> good work there
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-15 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> ° bugs
<desrt> ° reviews
<desrt> ° some gnome-software fun
<desrt> ° releases (coming today)
<desrt> ° lots of cat power
<desrt> ° finally got my ADP stuff set up
<desrt> ␃
<willcooke> thanks desrt
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-15 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * bug 1554004 - tested fix and prepared debdiffs for SRU
<ubot5> bug 1554004 in xserver-xorg-video-openchrome (Ubuntu Wily) "Segfault on X startup with VX900" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1554004
<dgadomski> and that's the only thing this week in the desktop area
<willcooke> sweet, thanks dgadomski
<dgadomski> thanks
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-15 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong> hey
<FJKong>  bug 1545910
<ubot5> bug 1545910 in Ubuntu SDK IDE "Cannot input Chinese characters into TextField in a QML application" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1545910
<FJKong> Cannot input Chinese characters into TextField in a QML application Edit
<FJKong> bug confirmed, it is caused by system environment variables problem, still need more time
<FJKong> Sogou IM
<FJKong> wrong position of candidate words when typing in texmacs
<FJKong> eof
<willcooke> thanks FJKong
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-15 | Current topic: happyaron
<happyaron> hi
<happyaron>   1. Write deploy script for the sogoupinyin VM, tired of fixing time to time
<happyaron>   2. Fonts work continued
<happyaron>   3. Bug fixes for Ubuntu Kylin
<happyaron>   4. Planning of LTS translation, will follow up when NUDT has new update, might need to go to Changsha
<happyaron> over
<willcooke> thanks happyaron
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-15 | Current topic: hikiko
<hikiko> hi
<hikiko> last week:
<hikiko> * wrote shadows for windows that have alpha and don't provide any shape information (it works with most windows but it can't be merged before I fix the corner cases)
<hikiko> * fixed the black dots (but it seems that we can't merge it either: there was another mp for that bug that was rejected before mine because the change affects other plugins, so I plan to push a relevant change after the ezoom and then merge it (since we can temporary hide the problem with marco's trick).
<hikiko> this week:
<hikiko> * I stopped the shadows/gtk related work and went back to the ezoom development: I am trying to fix a blocking bug I have nux-side + multimonitor issues to move on.
<hikiko> eof
<willcooke> thanks hikiko
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-15 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> hi
<Laney> • Spent probably 50% of the week working on creating a 'frontend' load balanced http server thing for appstream. I'm waiting on some RTs to test this now.
<Laney> • Fixed missing files in gst-bad, reworked the packaging to reduce the risk of that happening again
<Laney> • Reverted font to previous version, new one was buggy
<Laney> • Rebuilds and tracking (autopkgtests etc) for poppler migration
<Laney> • Merge of webkit2gtk
<Laney> • Couple of icon fixes for appstream
<Laney> • Merge of gtk+3.0 gnome-terminal
<Laney> • Was trying to test that last one when my desktop shat itself and now one of the monitors won't work
<Laney> • FFe reviews
<Laney> 🙚
<willcooke> :) thanks Laney
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-15 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> - IN-POGRESSS: trying to get chromium 49 security update out the door. gtk3 theme support not working. pdf trouble.
<qengho> - IN-PROGRESS: self-review.
<qengho> - TODO: finish snap package
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks qengho
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-15 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • one vac day
<seb128> • investigated some gnome-calendar segfaults/helped to get some fixes upstream and backported those
<seb128> • looked a bit at snappy-by-default (ffe waiting) and upgrades questions
<seb128> • got pulled in some meetings about the previous item
<seb128> • sponsored an xchat-gnome segfault fix + SRU
<seb128> • debuggged some gnome-software issues (mostly with the updates list), suggested some formatting change (waiting for review) and reported server problems which got resolved since thanks to bdmurray
<seb128> • bugs triaging/debugging/upstreaming
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark1
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-15 | Current topic: Sweet5hark1
<willcooke> we'll come back...
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-15 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Filed MIR for valadoc as is a build dep of a11y-profile-manager that I missed... Some issues need resolving there, so will look into. I'm considering dropping the dep and shipping docs with my tarballs as a work-around.
<willcooke> * Started digging into why some indicator menu items, particularly those with icons, are not being spoken by Orca. Seems its something within the GTK GMenuModel code, need to see if I can reproduce with newer gtk first.
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-15 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<willcooke> - More testing for distribution-independent printer driver packaging.
<willcooke> - Communication with potential students for this year's Google Summer of Code.
<willcooke> - Bugs.
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-15 | Current topic: Trevinho
<seb128> zzZZzz
<willcooke> please paste your updates later...
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-15 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - GNOME Software work
<willcooke> - LightDM 1.17.6 release
<willcooke> - Simple Scan 3.19.92 release
<willcooke> - Fixing use of $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<willcooke> #topic any other business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-15 | Current topic: any other business
<willcooke> I've got to run
<seb128> I would like to discuss nautilus
<willcooke> but reviews should be out to you later this week
<seb128> but can do after the meeting
<willcooke> oki, let me end it now and then I will come back and read later on
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar 15 15:56:32 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-03-15-15.31.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<willcooke> bbl
<seb128> maybe desrt Laney attente can help there
<Trevinho> willcooke: sorry
<seb128> thanks
<Trevinho> · Final review for launcher bottom, with few fixes
<Trevinho> · Various compiz reviews
<Trevinho> · Proper headerbar theming for maximized windows in unity (toolbar mode)
<Trevinho> · New unity and compiz landing
<seb128> good work Trevinho ;-)
<attente> nautilus?
<seb128> I don't know what to do there
<seb128> summary is that we have 3.14
<Sweet5hark1> Trevinho: EOF? /me would dump his items too still.
<seb128> which is using the gtkplacesidebar widget
<Trevinho> OEF :)
<Trevinho> EOF
<Sweet5hark1> - LibreOffice snap (adding l10n, etc.)
<Sweet5hark1> - upstream code review
<Sweet5hark1> - patch backporting
<Sweet5hark1> - some upstream refactoring
<Sweet5hark1> - board call, ESC call
<Sweet5hark1> EOF
<seb128> or that widget got changed in incompatible ways in gtk 3.16 -> 3.18
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> noisy channel :p
<Laney> hard to be around during a meeting...
<Laney> what is the problem with the widget?
 * seb128 shakes fist to Sweet5hark1 and Trevinho to not be around and they screw the topic I'm trying to bring
<seb128> it was a menu
<seb128> it's a popover now
<seb128> which is ok
<seb128> but they changed the update function that is used to add items to the sidebar
<seb128> which nautilus is using
<seb128> that takes some new widget now
 * Sweet5hark1 prepares a nice tea for seb128 and a buys him a freshly baked cookie ....
<Trevinho> seb128: sorry... I was around, but I was about to restart compiz... which crashed :-/
<seb128> which is gaction based
<seb128> or nautilus 3.14 is not gaction based
<seb128> so I don't see an easy way to build the items to feed to the new version of the widget
<seb128> you can manually pack things in there, but then you are on your own
<seb128> and I didn't manage to make the list look consistent then
<attente> seb128: this is supposed to be for adding bookmarks like through the menu?
<seb128> no
<seb128> it's used to add the "browse network" item in the list
<seb128> and context actions
<seb128> like eject on the trash
<seb128> or format on drives
<seb128> https://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/?id=8bbb1b4270fd31bff11c3a00de481e86d0090f4a is the nautilus fix
<seb128> but that doesn't apply to our codebase since its not ported to gaction
<seb128> I tried to copy GtkPlacesSidebar from gtk 3.16 in nautilus and build a copy of the widget reanmed to NautilusPlacesSiderbar
<seb128> but that uses gtktrask and gtkbookmarks and other private gtk files
<seb128> and it started feeling like a bit too much code copy
<seb128> unsure if somebody has a clever idea? the solutions I see are
<seb128> - manually manage to pack things in the popover that look similar to the convenient api
<seb128> which I didn't manage to do
<seb128> - do a copy of the old widget, but it's quite some code to copy and I hit errors
<seb128> - do without those items, but they are quite important
<seb128> - update nautilus, but then we get the new version mostly untested, which known issues and without menubar
<seb128> - ?
<attente> what were the issues with the first approach?
<seb128> well
<seb128> upstream pack those https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/GtkModelButton.html
<seb128> which is gaction based
<seb128> if you try to pack a normal button the popover looks weird
<seb128> like the button is not having the same padding/marging/color/style than the other items
<attente> ok, so what about porting those buttons over to gactions?
<seb128> so just a partial porting?
<seb128> I guess that would work
<seb128> I was just thinking about that
<attente> yeah, doesn't have to be everything, just the features we wanted to keep
<seb128> would there be a side effect of throwing some gactions in there?
<attente> i assume the gactions would just do the same thing that a button click would do
<attente> but maybe i don't fully understand the problem
<seb128> I'm going to have a try, I though a first disgarded it because I was considering porting to gaction too much work
<seb128> but it's true we don't need to that
<seb128> we can just add a few ones for the callback
<seb128> thanks attente!
<attente> ok, good luck seb128 :)
<seb128> thanks :-)
<seb128> Trevinho, you broke the unity translations in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/4072
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, it was somewhat what I was expecting
<seb128> Trevinho, dh_translation is not smart enough to follow variables
<Trevinho> seb128: sooo?
<seb128> can we put it back to have GETTEXT_DOMAIN to be "unity"?
<Trevinho> seb128: ok
<seb128> maybe with a comment to not change it :p
<Trevinho> seb128: in cmakefile, right?
<Trevinho> seb128: can you propose a branch for that, or should I?
<seb128> Trevinho, I can do it
<seb128> Trevinho, but if you want to do it feel free I can also approve
<seb128> as you prefer
<seb128> it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1557081 btw
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1557081 in unity (Ubuntu) "Empty trash no translation on unity 7.4.0" [High,New]
<Trevinho> seb128: I'm fine with approving yours :)
<seb128> Trevinho, k, going to do that in a bit
<Trevinho> desrt: also gtk_css_style_change_affects is only in upstream gtk..
<Laney> intriguing
<Laney> hdmi works, mini dp doesn't
<seb128> is that an hardware issue?
<Laney> dunno, i don't have anything else to test it with
<seb128> the software stack changed?
<seb128> if it was working with 15.10 try from a livecd?
<Laney> i'm making a 14.04.0 one now
<Laney> might be some monitor weirdness
<seb128> did you try turning it off and on?
<seb128> :p
<Laney> many times
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> did you find something though
<seb128> that you said weirdness
<Laney> not really
<seb128> rather than failure
<Laney> it works on hdmi but not dp
<seb128> could still be some hardware failure
<Laney> but on dp it also broke the other monitor (dvi) from showing
<Laney> under nouveau
<Trevinho> desrt: I've updated https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/gtk/unity-border-radius-support/+merge/288331
<Laney> on nvidia it just couldnt be activated
<Laney> bleh
<Trevinho> desrt: also this one might be for you https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/gtk/unity-maximized-headerbar-buttons-hide/+merge/288552
<andyrock> i call this a day
<andyrock> 'night
<willcooke> see ya andyrock
<seb128> night andyrock
<Laney> me too, got to fit in climbing before pub quiz
<Laney> bue!
<seb128> Laney, do you consider porting wxwidget from gst0.10 to 1.0 as a feature?
<seb128> Laney, 1329779
<seb128> bug #1329779
<ubot5> bug 1329779 in wxwidgets3.0 (Ubuntu) "Sync from Debian Unstable | Migrate to gstreamer 1.0" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1329779
<seb128> bah
<Laney> I dunno
<Laney> but do it
<seb128> k :p
<Laney> someone should test those bits
<Laney> byes
<seb128> enjoy climbing and quiz!
<willcooke> night Laney
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, you are handling https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-artwork/+bug/1548647 right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1548647 in xubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice uses breeze style" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, or asked differently no need to keep sponsors subscribed?
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: yes
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, thanks!
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: is already commited locally even
<seb128> even better
<willcooke> chrisccoulson, any chance of getting this in for 16.04?  https://code.launchpad.net/~willcooke/firefox/bookmarks-update/+merge/286633
<Merkabah> Ok so are there any reason at all for the constant update packages for Ubuntu? I try to use this for hosting servers and I keeps updating crap! This is supposed to be something better then Microsoft!
<Merkabah> Oh, maybe the wrong channel sorry!
<mdeslaur> Merkabah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<mitya57> seb128, hi, are you taking care of unity-control-center landing (with GunnarHj's and robert_ancell's changes), or can I do that?
<seb128> mitya57, please do it
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<seb128> speaking of
<seb128> hey robert_ancell :-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, yo
<mitya57> robert_ancell, thanks for the MPs btw :)
<robert_ancell> mitya57, np
<willcooke> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hi
<willcooke> the gangs all here
<robert_ancell> seb128, with the window scaling and the greeter MP - does the greeter not set XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity?
<robert_ancell> grepping suggests it does not..
<robert_ancell> It probably should set XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity:UnityGreeter
<seb128> robert_ancell,
<seb128> $ sudo strings /proc/`pidof unity-greeter`/environ | grep XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<seb128> $
<robert_ancell> mitya57, seb128, regarding https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/unity-control-center/not-overwrite-XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP/+merge/288709 - is there a reason why we don't just drop that entire line?
<mitya57> If the greeter session doesn't have XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP then the panels which have OnlyShowIn=Unity in their desktop file won't be shown
<robert_ancell> mitya57, this is u-c-c though, which doesn't run in the greeter
<mitya57> Sorry, s/greeter/Ubiquity session/
<mitya57> That line was introduced for installer session and I don't think anything changed since then.
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's "ubiquity only" which is a custom session started in some old way I think, I don't think they use lightdm
<mitya57> setenv is just one line and completely harmless for sessions where it's already set, so it's OK to keep it in my opinion
<seb128> robert_ancell, mvo, do you have any opinion about potentially replacing the apt-pkgkitcompat by packagekit in xenial?
<robert_ancell> mitya57, just asking because it's a bit confusing to read. Might be worth putting a comment beside it
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'm for it if it works
<seb128> k, need to try it
<seb128> the motivation is because click has a packagekit backend but that doesn't work with the compat layer
<seb128> so unity8 session don't have click working
<seb128> until user swap the bits
<seb128> would make easier to have co-working sessions
<robert_ancell> seb128, this is PK 1.0 right?
<seb128> no
<mitya57> robert_ancell, too late for adding a comment, I don't want to trigger new builds and these ones are mostly finished :)
<seb128> 0.
<seb128> 0.8
<seb128> 1.0 drops the backend support
<seb128> which click needs
<robert_ancell> seb128, does 0.8 work OK for installing / removing stuff?
<seb128> I don't know, that was part of the question :p
<seb128> you played with packagekit in g-s before going the apt backend way
<seb128> but you had 1.0 in the ppa I guess?
<mvo> seb128: no opinion, do whatever you guys think is best
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, 1.0 in the PPA
<seb128> did you try/play with 0.8?
<seb128> I think that's not really a good option, it's old/unmaintained
<robert_ancell> seb128, not really, but I had heard it wasn't really good enough
<seb128> we might better stay on our compat layer
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, that's my point, if we drop the compat layer I think we have to go 1.0
<seb128> that makes sense, thanks
<robert_ancell> Which is very desirable, but sounds too risky if no-one is working on ti
<seb128> well, it brings us back to our main issue
<robert_ancell> and the click issue
<seb128> to work click needs packagekit integration
<seb128> right
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks
<seb128> robert_ancell, other question .... gnome-software, do you plan to land your get_changelog fixes this week?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes
<seb128> robert_ancell, also do you know if missing screenshots is a known issue/something people are looking at
<seb128> some are displayed
<seb128> but e.g cheese has some in other distro and software-center but none in gnome-software
<seb128> if you use appstreamcli it lists a valid one
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh weird. Yes, cheese has valid screenshots, but confirming they're not showing in g-s
<robert_ancell> I will investigate
<seb128> thanks
<robert_ancell> seb128, can you open a bug?
<seb128> sure
<seb128> same issue for eog file-roller etc
<seb128> robert_ancell, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1557752
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1557752 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "screenshot missing for softwares that should have one (cheese, eog, etc)" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> on that note calling it a day
<robert_ancell> seb128, ta
<seb128> have a good night there!
<robert_ancell> seb128, bye
<jdstrand> desrt: hi! I'm trying to run something under confinement and see: GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications.
<jdstrand> desrt: is there an env var or something I should be using?
<desrt> this happens because dconf is not installed inside of the container
<jdstrand> dconf-gsettings-backend ?
<desrt> sounds right
<jdstrand> ok, thanks
<jdstrand> (btw, this isn't a container, it is a snap, but same thing applies)
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-03-16
<hikiko> Hi
<TheMuso> seb128: Hey there. Mind subscribing the desktop team as a bug contact for valadoc? I missed it, and it needs main inclusion, MIR is bug 1556703
<ubot5> bug 1556703 in valadoc (Ubuntu) "[MIR] valadoc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1556703
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> TheMuso, hey, does it really make sense to have to maintain another vala tool in the lts just for that? other projects build their html and include them in the tarball, no point to waste builder cycles rebuilding again and again something which is static for a fixed version
<seb128> shrug, intel driver corruption after vt switch
<seb128> need to reboot
<seb128> brb
<seb128> k, back to working session
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> salut pitti, ça va bien ?
<pitti> seb128: oui, et toi ?
<seb128> c'est comment votre v-sprint? c'est sur quel sujet ?
<pitti> error tracker vsprint going on, nightshifts again :)
<seb128> oh, nice
<seb128> moi ça va bien !
<seb128> what things are you guys working on?
<seb128> the error tracker could really do with some work
<seb128> so nice to see it getting some focus ;-)
<pitti> seb128: so far it took all three of us quite a while to deploy it into canonistack, we found a lot of issues, documented the process now, and fixed some bits
<pitti> now working on bugs
<pitti> as a warmup
<pitti> not sure what Brian has planned for today and tmw
<pitti> seb128: but for example https://bugs.launchpad.net/errors/+bug/1069743
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1069743 in Errors "System page should be presented as a sorted table with more information" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> that would be nice indeed
<pitti> seb128: bug 1329779 approved -- that's just a sync? nice
<ubot5> bug 1329779 in wxwidgets3.0 (Ubuntu) "[ffe] Sync from Debian Unstable | Migrate to gstreamer 1.0" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1329779
<seb128> pitti, indeed, thanks!
<seb128> see we manage to clean up some cruft ;-)
<pitti> heh yes, I was also removing some old wx bits recently, currently looking at wxwidgets2.8
<didrocks> good morning guys (late good morning compared to my start time :p)
<pitti> bonjour didrocks !
<didrocks> hey pitti!
<didrocks> pitti: systemd is driving me nuts btw :p
<pitti> didrocks: it does that to all of us, don't worry :)
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> I really don't understand why vlc is acting differently on a network connection when running as a service
<pitti> err, do we talk about vlc the video player?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> for a snappy demo
<seb128> lut didrocks
<didrocks> I tried to change StandardOuput/Input/Error to a tty just in case that was what changes its behavior (as it did for Qt apps) but it's not this
<didrocks> salut seb128
<didrocks> I'm a little bit clueless of what's different on the systemd env now :/
<pitti> some missing environment? no session dbus?
<pitti> (or do you run it as a session service, not system service?)
<didrocks> I do run it as a system service, in an ubuntu core environment
<didrocks> I'm getting some network connection errors
<didrocks> (when trying to fetch a live stream)
<didrocks> there is no session dbus for the user, so probably not this
<didrocks> I'm just getting:
<didrocks> Mar 15 08:32:54 localhost ubuntu-core-launcher[858]: [00007f41c4000e48] core access error: connection failed: Network is unreachable
<didrocks> Mar 15 08:32:54 localhost ubuntu-core-launcher[858]: [00007f41c4000e48] http access error: cannot connect to www.youtube.com:80
<didrocks> (same with https)
<didrocks> the exact same command, ran directly (even under root), works
<pitti> didrocks: snappy does some seccomp/apparmor/device restrictions etc stuff, any of that?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, we ruled that out
<didrocks> it's running unconfined
<didrocks> for the sake of testing
<didrocks> and there is no denial
<didrocks> (and both command and services are running the same command, generated by snappy)
<pitti> well, this sure does smell like a private network ns or so
<didrocks> mvo wrote: "ok, this took ages, I strongly doubt its a snappy problem, it looks like something strange with systemd. what happens is that the vlc/src/network/tcp.c module tries to connect to the youtube server via ipv4, then ipv6, gets ENETUNREACH, then ipv4 again (why?) then it gets a EINPROGRESS (which is correct). however it fails at this point and dies with network unreachable. I put a python3
<didrocks> downloader into the script (just for fun) and that connects just fine to youtube. so I strongly suspect it is vlc (ENETUNREACH from ipv6, ipv4 gets an ok)
<didrocks> "
<didrocks> pitti: why would it get a private network under system (if we use curl, or any python server in the same script, it works)?
<pitti> well, it normally doesn't, unless you enable the option for it; but I'm not familiar with the restrictions that are otherwise present on a snapy system
<pitti> didrocks: if you run the service under ubuntu classic, does that work?
<didrocks> pitti: let me try quickly
<pitti> didrocks: nsenter might be an useful tool -- enter the namespaces of the vlc process, run a shell in it, and poke around
<pitti> (in case you didn't try that yet)
<didrocks> never used nsenter, let me try first running vlc on my system
<pitti> didrocks: also, comparing /proc/<pid>/ns for your shell and for the vlc service process, to see if they are different
<willcooke> morning desktoppers
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<didrocks> pitti: ok, so same on classic
<didrocks> mars 16 09:55:42 tidus sh[8879]: [00007f6e6c000e48] core access error: connection failed: Network is unreachable
<didrocks> mars 16 09:55:42 tidus sh[8879]: [00007f6e6c000e48] http access error: cannot connect to www.youtube.com:443
<mvo> did you guys see what I wrote about connect() for ipv4/ipv6? that seems to be the crux
<didrocks> just starting /usr/bin/vlc <youtube-stream> in a .service file
<Trevinho> willcooke: morning!
<seb128> hey willcooke Trevinho mvo
<seb128> how are you?
<Trevinho> Hi se
<didrocks> pitti: would nsenter influence what mvo wrote about the ipv4/ipv6 thingy?
<didrocks> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> Seb128*
<Trevinho> didrocks: bonjour Didier
<pitti> didrocks: nsenter doesn't affect the existing process at all, it just launches a new one in the same namespaces (mostly for debugging)
<TheMuso> seb128: Yeah fair enough, will look into doing that tomorrow.
<pitti> didrocks: think of it as the generalization of lxc-attach
<pitti> lxc-attach is more or less nsenter
<didrocks> pitti: the issue is that the process stops and exits
<seb128> TheMuso, thanks
<Laney> hullo
<didrocks> hey Laney
<seb128> hey Laney
<pitti> hey Laney, good morning
<didrocks> pitti: should I just add some long sleep() before vlc starts and look at what's different in the namespace that way?
<pitti> didrocks: nsenter to get a shell doesn't help?
<Laney> 3~3~3~what up
<Laney> 3~3~3~!
<didrocks> pitti: well, vlc exits immediatly
<pitti> didrocks: ah; well, then change the process to "ExecStart=/bin/sleep infinity", nsenter that, and run vlc  from a shell?
<pitti> then you can strace/gdb/etc.
 * didrocks wonders how many services people will develop will have this kind of issues only as a systemd service
<pitti> first time I hear about an oddity like that
<didrocks> pitti: well, there is the one on stdout/stdin/stderr not being attached to real tty
<didrocks> (some people spent 3 days because of this before I helped them :p)
<didrocks> but it's not the case here
<didrocks> pitti: I tried sudo nsenter --target <pid> --mount --uts --ipc --net --pid
<didrocks> run in it /usr/bin/vlc <https_stream_url>
<didrocks> and it works
<didrocks> is there anything else that I'm missing in nsenter parameter namespaces?
<davmor2> willcooke, seb128: okay that was weird after the updates yesterday I fired up my machine this morning, external display worked on lightdm and plymouth but didn't in session, turns out it had been deactivated in screen settings
 * didrocks will add --user
<seb128> davmor2, who is playing with your computer at night? ;-)
<willcooke> heh
<willcooke> Laney - is that ^ similar to your screen woes?
<seb128> davmor2, can you re-activate it?
<didrocks> pitti: same without any parameter btw (only --target)
<seb128> Laney, how was the quizz? did you win? ;-)
<davmor2> seb128: yeap up and running now
<seb128> you are sure you didn't play with the UI?
<davmor2> seb128: it's like that one setting got reverted, but sticky edges stayed turned off
<seb128> davmor2, did you change anything in your monitors setup, like port they are connected on, number, etc?
<seb128> davmor2, it looks like it maybe failed to restore the written config, or though that you setup didn't match a known one
<davmor2> seb128: nope, not touched screen settings at all since I got it the way I wanted it
<seb128> davmor2, is there any error in ~/.cache/upstart/unity-settings-daemon.log?
<pitti> didrocks: does the vlc process started from the .service have different namespaces in the first place?
<davmor2> davmor2@davmor2-XPS-13-9343:~⟫ cat .cache/upstart/unity-settings-daemon.log
<davmor2> ** (unity-settings-daemon:2595): WARNING **: Unable to register client: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<davmor2> Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged.
<davmor2> (unity-settings-daemon:2595): color-plugin-WARNING **: failed to connect to device: Failed to connect to missing device /org/freedesktop/ColorManager/devices/cups_HP_Photosmart_5520_series
<seb128> mvo, hey, could you have a look to https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/software-properties/security-update-tweaks/+merge/289151 ? it fixes the unattendee-upgrade issue I think (works for me at least)
<davmor2> seb128: ^
<seb128> davmor2, yeah, those are "normal/known", not due to your issue
<didrocks> pitti: I'm not sure be skilled enough to answer. I didn't put anything in my .service file to change namespace at least
<pitti> didrocks: most services don't, so if there's any difference to /proc/1/ns/ that would be a surprise
 * seb128 tries to sync wxwidgets3 and notice that pitti already did
<pitti> didrocks: but if there's no difference, then nsenter also won't make much difference
<seb128> pitti, thanks!
<pitti> seb128: ah, I noticed that you didn't and then just went aheaad
<Laney> willcooke: I couldn't reactivate it
<Laney> seb128: no!
<seb128> pitti, I was in the middle of something else and it was next on my list, I was getting to it now .... no worry, it's done which is what matters ;-)
<Laney> it was hard
<didrocks> pitti: hum… so, it's something else that systemd does preventing it to access the network apparently
<seb128> Laney, well, at least you know you can do better next time ;-)
<pitti> didrocks: answer to different namespaces> just start vlc.service, get the pid, and compare "sudo ls -l /proc/<that pid>/ns" with "sudo ls -l /proc/1/ns"
<didrocks> pitti: I did check the sleep() (as I can't check vlc when not working, as it's exiting), but yeah, it's the same namespace
<pitti> didrocks: ok, so that's confirming what we expect; so nsenter, namespaces etc. are not involved here the
<pitti> nn
<pitti> "then"
<didrocks> hence why vlc is working as expected from this shell…
<pitti> and if wget or some python downloader is working and can access the net, then it's hardly something in the environment of that process that prevents it?
<didrocks> pitti: exactly…
<didrocks> (meaning, yeah, tried that)
<pitti> the only ways how you actually could prevent net access for an invidivual process are either MAC (apparmor), putting it into a different network namespace, or do syscall filtering with seccomp
<didrocks> but there is none of that in classic for my service, right?
<didrocks> (and we would have denials in logs)
<pitti> no
<pitti> you don't get denials for seccomp or namespacing, just with apparmor
<didrocks> ah ok, but anyway, it's not that. So, there is something in the env under systemd that vlc doesn't like and triggering it into this mode
<pitti> but with namespacing wget would fail as well, and we don't apply seccomp restrictions in  classic
<didrocks> yeah
<pitti> didrocks: does strace give any insights?
<pitti> I think you already identified the part of the code that fails (but I don't know the details there)
<didrocks> pitti: strace is what mvo used for the above comment ^ (and the ipv4 which gets an ok, then ipv6 switch getting ENETUNREACH, then ipv4 again, then EINPROGRESS)
<ksamak> hi all
<ksamak> Trevinho: hi.
<ksamak> Trevinho: just so i know, is there any planned delay for publishing of compiz
<ksamak> 0.9.12.3?
<ksamak> thanks for announcing btw
<Trevinho> Hey
<Trevinho> So, I'm quite busy with some stuff, but I'm going to do that after next landing
<Trevinho> Ok?
<ksamak> no problem.
<ksamak> i just wanted to know to also plan
<ksamak> btw, i'm preparing a better focus tracking, with new plugin focuspoll, and ezoom modified in consequence.
<ksamak> that's quite necessary for impaired people. that'll definitely benefit ubuntu's impaired users.
<didrocks> pitti: I did run a screen session as a system service
<didrocks> pitti: starting vlc from it reading a youtube stream, and it works
<seb128> crazyness
<pitti> indeed -- sensitive to stdout/stderr being pipes? looking at $TERM? not having a PAM session?
<didrocks> pitti: as I said, I tried to set StandardOut/Err/In to tty
<didrocks> let's see if $TERM can play something
<Trevinho> ksamak: awesome
<Trevinho> ksamak: also, hikiko would work in improving the ezoom experience with unity. So you two might sync
<hikiko> hey
 * hikiko saw a highlight
<hikiko> ksamak, hi
<hikiko> are you preparing a change for the ezoom?
<didrocks> hikiko: I hope you are enjoying your new laptop, I spent too much time of my life for this shipment :p
<hikiko> hahhaha
<hikiko> thanks didrocks :D
<didrocks> yw!
<hikiko> It's GREAT :)
<hikiko> did you see the pic on telegram?
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> pitti: nope, no progress. Any way I can give it a PAM session?
<hikiko> compiling is super fast :D
<pitti> didrocks: you can start it as root through su -c 'vlc' someuser ; but at that point it's probably easier to look at the particular network code that's failing
<pitti> su - starts a PAM session
<pitti> didrocks: did you compare the process environment already?
<pitti> didrocks: screen, shells, etc. all read /etc/environment, set $HOME, etc.
<pitti> a .service normally doesn't have any $HOME
<didrocks> pitti: let me run it as my user (as it fails the same way) and inject my whole env
<pitti> didrocks: or rather, start vlc from a shell through env -i
<didrocks> pitti: other kind of errors without any env
<didrocks> > [00007f94c0000e48] http access error: error: HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found
<didrocks> for instance
<pitti> interesting -- isn't that very similar to what you see?
<pitti> like, it won't have a ~/.config/vlc, nor can it create one
<didrocks> yeah, can be a side effect of this
<didrocks> so trying to run the service as my user
<pitti> didrocks: so, what happens if you add Environment=HOME=/tmp/foo to the service?
<didrocks> and injecting my all env
<pitti> (and create /tmp/foo)
<didrocks> pitti: no, same issue (and not a different log)
 * pitti doit faire les courses, à plus tard
<didrocks> à tout à l'heure
<ksamak> Trevinho: hikiko okay, sure. i modified things in ezoom, that are probably worth discussing.
<ksamak> including the zoomarea center calculation.
<ksamak> this'll probably have to change, with your input.
<ksamak> hikiko: but let's talk about that when the patch is out.
<ksamak> :-)
<hikiko> ksamak, I am using only the final zTransform for my unity changes
<hikiko> I guess that whatever the changes are you ll still pass a zTransform to compiz right?
<ksamak> hikiko: yep, i just changed the maths a little.
<mvo> seb128: on the phone, will look in a bit
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<didrocks> mvo: pitti: ok, dumping my whole user's env make it works, I need know just to bisect on which ones are needed
<hikiko> then your changes probably wont affect unity at all :)
<mvo> didrocks: its the env? woah, can't wait to hear which one it is
<mvo> seb128: looks good
<seb128> mvo, thanks!
<seb128> mvo, let me upload that then ;-)
<mvo> go go
<didrocks> mvo: argh it's the XAUTHORITY apparently on my classic system… which is weird, because when running the command on a headless snappy system, we don't have it and it works…
<didrocks> mvo: but it gives the same error, so I really think the network error is a side effect of something else failing
<chrisccoulson> Is the lock screen meant to scale correctly on high DPI screens?
<Laney> chrisccoulson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1551820
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1551820 in unity (Ubuntu) "Lock screen password box is unscaled" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> Laney, thanks
<Laney> it used to work
<seb128> when did it regress?
<seb128> is that happening all the time?
<Laney> look at the date I filed the bug
<Laney> yes
<seb128> yeah, the report says "in many weeks" :p
<seb128> I guess chrisccoulson has a new laptop so doesn't have more data :-/
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ do you have any clue when that might have regressed?
<chrisccoulson> Yeah, I've only had a high DPI screen for a few days :)
<Laney> not sure that 'when' is super important to know if you know the code already
<Laney> can probably blame/log the file or just look at the code
<seb128> it helps to be able to find somebody to ping saying "that change of yours broke it" :p
<seb128> otherwise it sits there as it current does :-/
<chrisccoulson> Also, the online-accounts sign-in doesn't scale either. With http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/oxide.trunk/revision/1365, the webengine will scale correctly as long as Qt indicates the device scale, but that's not hooked in Qt anywhere :(
<Laney> that's not a matter of 'when'
<seb128> if I would have to guess
<seb128>   [ handsome_feng ]
<seb128>   * Extend the lockscreen theme for kylin.
<Laney> it's a matter of you have to ping people to get bugs attention
<seb128> right
<Laney> but I did post it on telegram at the time
<seb128> but that I tried
<seb128> if you ping without a change to point at you don't get much pong
<seb128> true story :-/
<caribou> Hello, I'm investigating a bug in Xenial with my external screen on VGA, is this a good place to ask ?
<seb128> caribou, not really, it's not a support forum, try #ubuntu for user questions
<caribou> seb128: on Xenial, not sure #ubuntu is the proper forum
<Laney> #ubuntu+1
<seb128> caribou, what Laney said
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho, I'm going to have to bet it's the kylin changes for their custom greeter
<caribou> hmm, didn't know about this one
<Trevinho> Mh, yeah it might have happened there
<Trevinho> let me check
<caribou> seb128: Laney: thanks!
<seb128> yw
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks
<Laney> Trevinho: grazie
<Trevinho> Laney: di niente...
<Trevinho> It's time to teach some more italian here... :)
 * Laney wants a coffee
<Laney> coincidence?
<Trevinho> Laney: ok I think i've fixed it...
 * Trevinho compiles
 * Trevinho is just sooo lazy in making new branches + MPs... :-P
<Laney> gimme a deb
<Trevinho> Laney: I can give you diff, maximum :P
<Laney> you're compiling :(
<hikiko> I love compiling today :p with ssd + i7
<Laney> think of the environment man
<pitti> didrocks: ah, so it still tries to talk to X?
<didrocks> pitti: well, but that's running in a X session, so it seems so. However, I can run it on ubuntu core headlessly (by executing the command)
<didrocks> pitti: so I guess the error is just a side effect of errno not being empty
<didrocks> and the error is actually somewhere else
<didrocks> pitti: mvo: exporting the sudo env (where the commands directly run) to the wrapper doesn't work in the ubuntu core service :/
<Trevinho> Laney: here you are https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/lockscreen-promptview-scaling-fix/+register-merge
<Laney> Trevinho: blink
<Trevinho> Laney: well uri is wrong, but well, you got it ;-)
 * Laney spanks Trevinho 
<Laney> fix your tests!
<Laney> Trevinho: it works
<Laney> !!!
<Trevinho> Laney: of course, it does ;-)
<Laney> unlike your testsuite
<Laney> ^_^
<seb128> lol
<willcooke> :D burn
<willcooke> added a task to Trello
 * Laney attaches a log
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<mvo> didrocks: so it still does not work even with all the env?
<didrocks> mvo: no, no progress (when running on Ubuntu Core). The only progress I got is that comparing their output is that in the successful case, there is "core access debug: connection succeeded (socket = 6)"
<didrocks> mvo: looking at fd (if they are still the same after this read), it's /dev/urandom
<didrocks> and I'm completely stuck then
<didrocks> still working like clockword when using the command line version
<didrocks> (even with sudo)
<desrt> good morning all
<desrt> hey didrocks :)
<didrocks> hey desrt
<seb128> hey desrt
<desrt> morning, seb
<desrt> got my fitbit :)
<ogra_> so you can share your fat with your friends now !
<desrt> fat with friends!
<ogra_> :)
<desrt> fatr!
<desrt> it's stupid, but this thing is already causing me to get more exercise
<desrt> it shames you into moving
<seb128> hehe
<desrt> if you didn't take 250 steps in an hour, it vibrates and shows you a frown and says "time to move!"
<seb128> I'm looking forward seeing that one in Prague
<seb128> oh, nice
<desrt> and then if you do it it vibrates again and gives you some rewarding message like "you did it!"
<seb128> mine didn't do that!
<seb128> cool
<desrt> it's basically the "stop being a sedentary software developer" feature
<didrocks> pitti: waitpipe: already dying is another difference I can notice, I tried to set Ignore SIGPIPE to False in the service, but doesn't change…
<didrocks> pitti: if you have time for it (I'm really stuck at it now), I have a very simple .service file and a script runner for an adt cloud image machine
<didrocks> pitti: basically, running the script by hand works
<didrocks> having the service starting doesn't
<didrocks> exporting all env that the user have when the script runs by end fails as well
<didrocks> (and I'm running the service as the "ubuntu" user to ensure we don't have issues due to running as root)
<seb128> attente, hey, thanks for the nautilus discussion yesterday ... I've a patch that is easy enough and works, want to have a look and tell me if you think it looks fine? (the _cb changes are mostly a copy of what upstream did)
<attente> seb128: sure, glad it worked out for you
<attente> seb128: where is the patch?
<seb128> attente, grah, sorry, I though I had copied the pastebin url, which apparently I didn't :p
<seb128> attente, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15401688/
<attente> hehe, no worries
<attente> seb128: hey, is there a reason you switched to using selected_file instead of gtk_places_sidebar_get_location()?
<seb128> attente, I basically backported https://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/src/nautilus-window.c?id=52e4774e9942043739c1594a72e0ffb96694632b
<seb128> attente, the bug hint they did that way because of gtkplacesidebar issues
<seb128> like the selection isn't changing when you right click
<seb128> (that looks a bit weird btw)
<attente> ok
<attente> seb128: the indentation is a bit weird at src/nautilus-window.c:880
<seb128> I'm not surprised
<seb128> upstream is weird
<seb128> they decided they don't like tab indent which nautilus was using
<seb128> so every change/new commit uses space indent
<seb128> but they don't want to change existing code to now screw git blame&co
<seb128> so nautilus sources are mix of style
<seb128> eventually when all code is rewritten it's going to be consistent again :p
<seb128> but yeah, seems like I forgot to fix that chunk when I copied it
<seb128> attente, thanks for pointing it out!
<attente> seb128: yeah, no worries. i think selected_(file|volume) might need to be cleared on destroy or finalize
<attente> seb128: minor nit also, the added separator is a bit wider than the other ones
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> I wonder if upstream has the issue/why
<seb128> going to look at that
<attente> yeah. i guess every time you pop up the popover it adds a ref, and only clears it when you actually click on that item
<seb128> good catch
<seb128> upstream fixed it it seems
<seb128> attente, https://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/src/nautilus-window.c?id=40a709cc11f60a47a0d956ea39af15e45d4339e3
 * seb128 backports that as well
<attente> nice
<attente> seb128: not sure why the separators are a different size, but it's the same issue upstream as well
<seb128> good, which means I can report it there ;-)
<seb128> attente, they pack a GtkSeparator manually in the popover with bottom/top margins, I guess they also need some left/right ones
<seb128> https://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/tree/src/nautilus-window.c#n1267
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/tree/gtk/gtkplacessidebar.c?h=gtk-3-18#n3349
<attente> sounds about right
<seb128> looks right with left/right at 12
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> attente, reported with a patch as https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=763768
<ubot5> Gnome bug 763768 in Sidebar "Wrong margin used for the sidebar separator" [Normal,New]
<seb128> attente, thanks for the review! (unsure if you are done?)
<attente> seb128: nice! yeah, can't see any other real issues, it actually works pretty great as is. good job!
<seb128> attente, great, thanks again for putting me back in the correct direction, unsure why I had discarted a partial port to gaction, and for the review!
<seb128> attente, gnome-software stays as a service again after starting it from the dash and closing it, is that wanted/a known issue?
<attente> seb128: yeah, apparently running from the dash dbus-activates it, which always runs it with the --gapplication-service flag
<seb128> does it?
<seb128> :-/
<attente> yeah
<attente> so i'm not sure what to do there exactly. i could try to strip out the flag but that seems really hacky
<attente> it would work though i guess
<seb128> I don't know on the code side, I guess you asked desrt what she thinks?
<desrt> attente: we already discussed this...
<seb128> but from an user experience, I just had it have an outdated update list because it didn't pick up/refresh after I apt-get installed some things
<desrt> attente: the thing you ought to be doing is ignoring the flag entirely
<desrt> if you want it to quit, let it quit
<Laney> unity does dbus activation?
<seb128> and it displays non-notify-osd friendly notificaitons
<desrt> just get rid of the hold() irrespective of flag
<desrt> Laney: anything that uses GIO does
<Laney> huh!
<Laney> cool
<desrt> attente: or did i miss something and there is some other case where you want the hold?
<attente> desrt: i'm pretty sure i tried removing the g_application_hold() but it still stuck around
<desrt> because of the inactivity timeout and because of the hidden (not destroyed) main window
<desrt> we solved those things, no?
<attente> i don't remember, but i'll try it again
<seb128> attente, thanks
<desrt> you started destroying the main window, which led to the gs_application_activate -> gtk_widget_show() on destroyed window bug
<desrt> after that, there are only two things that can keep the application around: hold() and inactivity timeouts
<attente> right
<chrisccoulson> Is anyone else seeing compiz gobble up memory in xenial? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15402706/
<seb128>  2586 seb128    20   0  418612 194572  31764 S   0,0  4,9  15:11.12 compiz
<seb128> no
<seb128> pitti, what do you think about disabling the pygi warnings about using "require_version" for the lts? we still have quite some code not doing that, it's not a priority to fix now and spamming logs
<pitti> seb128: seems fine to me; maybe two weeks before release?
<seb128> sure
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> ok, time for some exercice, have a nice evening everyone
<seb128> well, at least for those off before I'm back
<seb128> bbl
<willcooke> righty, school meeting tonight. *That* is how much I like meetings.
<willcooke> nigth all
<Laney> nn
<Sweet5hark> got postgresql stuff in the libreoffice snap to build. snap is now at 2GB bundling all of postgres (not that we currently have an alternative) ...
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey, is there a git branch where we should commit/push trivial fixes? is that wip/ubuntu-changes?
<robert_ancell> seb128, eys
<robert_ancell> yes
<seb128> ok
<seb128> 	uri = g_strdup_printf ("http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/binary/%s/%s/%s/changelog", source_prefix, source, update_version);
<seb128> I think the "source" there should be "binary_source"
<seb128> I'm mentioning it in case you edit things around and want to change it
<seb128> I'm going to do that tomorrow otherwise
<robert_ancell> seb128, that change would be in wip/rancell/apt
<seb128> ah
<robert_ancell> oh, right. I was confused when you pointed that out before
<seb128> why?
<seb128> I didn't manage to check that today
<seb128> but I think that's why language-selector-gnome's changelog is not showing
<robert_ancell> you emailed me that a while ago, and I thought we needed to pass the source package to the URL, but now it clearly needs to be the binary name
<seb128> right
<seb128> I commented about that on some of the bugs
<seb128> ok, I was just passing by
<seb128> good day/night everyone
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-03-17
<robert_ancell> duflu, does bug 1557984 actually relate to LightDM directly?
<ubot5> bug 1557984 in ubuntu-touch-session (Ubuntu) "lightdm.override: Please start lightdm after urandom (init script) has executed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557984
<duflu> robert_ancell: No, but yes. Depends on whether urandom is already getting run on the phone. I'm not sure yet
<robert_ancell> duflu, where is lightdm.override?
<duflu> It gets run at level S but not rc level 2 (normal boot)
<duflu> robert_ancell: upstart scripts dir
<duflu> /etc/init/ from memory
<hikiko> Hi
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti
<pitti> meh, seems our data center is on fire again
<pitti> bonjour didrocks !
<didrocks> pitti: good luck (I think you need then to restart some of your services)
<pitti> well, they auto-retry, but doesn't help; ssh times out on the instances
<didrocks> yeah
<TheMuso> Hey willcooke.
<willcooke> evening TheMuso
<seb128> hey TheMuso willcooke pitti, re didrocks
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<didrocks> re seb128
<Laney> meowowowow
<alexarnaud> hello world!
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> hey alexarnaud
<seb128> how are things in other part of Europe and for our u.k friends?
<Laney> hey seb128!
<Laney> blue sky!
<seb128> here as well
<seb128> quite a nice day
<seb128> yesterday evening was very nice as well
<seb128> not too cold, dry and no wind
<seb128> I played tennis for 2 hours was good to be outside
<seb128> it even start still being day at 7pm ;-)
<Laney> yep, this is good
<Laney> and then the clocks are changing soon which means even more light evenings
<seb128> indeed
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/isc-dhcp/+bug/1556175 ;-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1556175 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu) "networking.service hangs on shutdown -- killing dhclient has no effect any more" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> didrocks, Laney, btw did you get details on your shutdown issues?
<seb128> lol
<Laney> HEH
<Laney> happy days
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> Laney: sorry, I hope you didn't waste too much time on that
<pitti> Laney: I wasted 1.5 hours on Friday, only to find out that it was already known
<pitti> but lamont is currently landing fixes
<Laney> [  276.668148] systemd[1]: networking.service: State 'stop-sigterm' timed out. Killing.
<Laney> pitti: nah, I analysed a log and then found the bug
<pitti> yep, dhclient doesn't want to die
<pitti> ok, good
<Laney> so thanks for filing it!
<pitti> Laney: I put a "pkill -9 dhclient" workaround into the autopkgtests reboot hooks for that
<pitti> h4cks 4r3 us
<Laney> 31337
<Laney> it's good enough for me to be able to leave the room
<Laney> if I know it's going to shut down eventually :P
<pitti> Laney: I sorted out the worker serial timeout suicide du jour now
<Laney> nice
<Laney> what was it now?
<pitti> so much fun
<pitti> Laney: the vivid-proposed kernel is botched
<pitti> Laney: that, and lgw went down last night
<pitti> not fully back yet, disabled now
<Laney> :/
<pitti> but things are catching up now
<seb128> we have infra on vivid?
<seb128> and using -proposed?
<Laney> autopkgtests
<pitti> seb128: touch
<seb128> oh, I guess that makes sense if we still do uploads there
<seb128> ah, right
<seb128> good old touch!
<pitti> with emphasis on "OLD"
<Laney> still uploading the kernel though?
<seb128> indeed
<pitti> Laney: yeah, for *drumroll* touch
<pitti> and I think we have some snappy stuff there too
<Laney> I thought that used device specific things
<pitti> I think kernel is actually for snappy, yes
<Laney> fair
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1558447
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1558447 in linux (Ubuntu) "vivid/linux: total ADT test failures" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> yep, was just talking to apw :)
<Laney> HMM
 * Laney might be spotting an appstream-dep11 bug
<seb128> oh! which one?
<seb128> Laney, btw do you know if not using our custom screenshot server is a design decision?
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/15406870/
<seb128> or asked differently if there is a reason to not add it as a fallback case
<Laney> the decision is to have upstreams provide them
<Laney> probably ask ximion
<seb128> right
<seb128> but meanwhile we have a stack of apps not there yet and which have screenshots on our side
<seb128> so it looks like we do a "if no_upstream_screenshot; try ours"
<seb128> k
<seb128> going to ask him when he's online
<seb128> brb testing a greeter change
<seb128> woot
<seb128> that made my day I think
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~kaihengfeng/unity-greeter/fix-hidpi-trasition-wallpaper/+merge/289137
<seb128> Laney, ^ can you try that?
<seb128> it seems to fix the greeter->login visual corruption issue we have since we enabled scaling
<seb128> robert_ancell emailed me to ask if I can test since he doesn't have hidpi hardware
<Laney> ok, will do shortly
<Laney> fixing this bug first
<seb128> I don't either but I GDK_SCALE trick which was enough to see the issue and it seems resolved with ^ for me, but confirmation from somebody with actual hardware/real workflow would be nice
<seb128> I though that would be tricky and that we would likely not look at it before release
<seb128> so it's great that somebody did ;-)
<willcooke> gnight TheMuso
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, I'm not too bad thanks. How are you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks ;-)
<willcooke> chrisccoulson, nudge: https://code.launchpad.net/~willcooke/firefox/bookmarks-update/+merge/286633
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I see you just did another firefox upload and I think you didn't respond to will ping the other day ... ^
<willcooke> ha!
<seb128> bah, willcooke just snaped me on it :p
<willcooke> some physic stuff going on here
<seb128> urg, one ctrl-W too much
<seb128> not rage quiting don't worry ;-)
<willcooke> LOL
<chrisccoulson> seb128, willcooke, yeah, I'll get to it. Unfortunately, we have bigger issues with Firefox right now ;) (like the fact that we can't currently produce builds for the next version)
<willcooke> pfft.  Builds.
<willcooke> ;)
<willcooke> thanks chrisccoulson
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's a one liner, seems like it would take a minute
<seb128> but yeah, build is more important ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks!
<seb128> "one line in bookmarks" even
<seb128> one line of code can be more difficult to review since it might impact on things
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what's the issue with the next version? toolchain fun?
<seb128> willcooke, you might know, but is chrome dropping support for 32bits?
<seb128> the trusty install from my gf told him that chrome wasn't supporting that platform anymore and would get newer updates
<seb128> that's a i386 install, so I guess it's the issue but I was not sure
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yes, google is dropping support for x86, and also 12.04
<willcooke> seb128, it is dropping support yeah.  Chromium won't be for a while, or at least qengho has said he'll keep building it for 32bit for now.  But that will get harder and harder, so perhaps we need a plan to transition away
<seb128> k
<seb128> chrisccoulson, willcooke, thanks
<willcooke> Maybe worth a UOS session
 * willcooke adds it to his list
<chrisccoulson> seb128, https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!topic/chromium-dev/FoE6sL-p6oU
<chrisccoulson> Can we kill x86? ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> why so much hate :p
<seb128> I might have to reinstall my laptop one day if you guys keep going this way
 * happyaron waits to see seb128 reinstalls
<willcooke> Not saying we should drop support (although, seriously, upgrade dude)
<willcooke> but we should be public about our continuing support for 32 bit Cr.
<willcooke> aka the Softpedia effect
<willcooke> ;)
<seb128> :-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, It'll be Firefox dropping support for x86 next - https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mozilla.dev.planning/URCpj-kTjVU
<chrisccoulson> And https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1209932
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1209932 in General "Disable all 32-bit linux testing" [Normal,Reopened]
<seb128> bah
<willcooke> wow
<davmor2> willcooke: well even windows 7/8/10 are 64bit by default
<Laney> haha
<Laney> that doesn't say that
<Laney> you fearmonger
<davmor2> Laney: if you stop testing an arch the next step is dropping it
<Laney> balls
<chrisccoulson> Laney, from experience, if there's no tests, it breaks fairly quickly
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: just look at devel-proposed
<chrisccoulson> And see https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1209932#c1
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1209932 in General "Disable all 32-bit linux testing" [Normal,Reopened]
<chrisccoulson> Laney, see https://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Supported_build_configurations for a description of the support levels. No tests and no builds is tier 3 (ie, the same as powerpc)
<chrisccoulson> I wish we had an idea of how many ubuntu users are using x86, and of those users, how many of them could run x86-64
<seb128> _o/
<seb128> :-)
<chrisccoulson> does anybody on the desktop team have an account on https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/ ?
<seb128> I don't
<seb128> why?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it would be useful for me to subscribe someone on the desktop team to some issues :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> try ask to willcooke if he wants to create one
<seb128> he already picked up the theme and seems up to challenge, and he seems to like webbrowser so who knows... ;-)
<chrisccoulson> Oh, willcooke already has an account
<willcooke> yeah, I subscribed to a few issues before
<willcooke> feel free to sub me
<willcooke> ARGH the wiki search is flippin useless
<willcooke> We'd be better off embedding a simple Google box pre populated with site:wiki.ubuntu.com
 * Laney wrings hands
<alexarnaud> didrocks: Hey! I see we'll gointo to Paris next wednesday. I think I'll be there also.
<didrocks> alexarnaud: excellent! :)
<willcooke> Xenial release notes updated with Libre Office details.  Thanks Sweet5hark
<desrt> hello desktop!
<willcooke> what up desrt
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: yw
<Sweet5hark> desrt: welcome!
<desrt> I am up.
<desrt> at about 7pm last night i decided to go on a magical journey
<desrt> achievement unlocked: IKEA by public transit
<desrt> also, 15000 steps in my first full day of fitbit measurement :D
 * desrt brought home a desk and a lamp on the subway
<willcooke> :D  that must have been a whole bunch of no fun
<desrt> it was actually pretty entertaining
<desrt> i had to stop and rest a bit at some points though... those boxes get heavy
<willcooke> :)
<Sweet5hark> desrt: next time, buy a poäng and have the most comfy public transport ride ever!
<desrt> lol
<desrt> trying to picture how that works on the escellator
<qengho> seb128: I think Chrome is already 64-bit only.
<willcooke> Laney, cyphermox(?) - animal graphic due EOD
<Laney> willcooke: 'k - do you know if anyone is updating the slideshow?
<willcooke> I don't, hence CCing c_yphermox
<willcooke> If he doesn't know, I'll do some digging
<willcooke> (I think it was he who did it last time0
<willcooke> )
<Laney> willcooke: noooooooooooooo
<Laney> I mean new content
<willcooke> ohh
<willcooke> then no
<Laney> it has a thing about the software center
<willcooke> oh, good catch
<Laney> nod
<seb128> hey desrt!
<seb128> desrt, Trevinho, how are the gtk changes going?
<Trevinho> seb128: I'm waiting for a new review
<seb128> desrt, you have that on your list for today?
 * desrt didn't see the new patch
<Trevinho> desrt: same MP https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/gtk/unity-border-radius-support/+merge/288331, I linked that few days ago
<desrt> ah.  indeed.  thanks.  i'll take a look.
<seb128> thanks
<willcooke> hey seb128 - just remembered... alternative toolbar in Rhythmbox.... I really like it.  Any thoughts on making it the default?
 * willcooke is making installer screenshots
<willcooke> oh wait, I forgot lunch
<willcooke> brb
<Trevinho> seb128: as for https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/gtk/unity-maximized-headerbar-buttons-hide/+merge/288552 do you want take that or leave it to desrt as well?
<seb128> willcooke, it's not as simple as changing a default, that was a plugin to install
<seb128> I still have it on my list but but it wasn't high priority enough to push it forward
<seb128> need a package MIRed etc
<willcooke> seb128, sure, no worries.  I'll open a bug and we can track it for maybe next time
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I might still try to have a look later today
<willcooke> worlds crappiest "bug" report:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/1558539
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1558539 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Consider enabling Alternative Toolbar plugin by default" [Undecided,New]
<desrt> Trevinho: looking a bit better, but a few things need fixing still
<seb128> Trevinho, oh, sorry, forgot to reply, if desrt could do it that would be great
<Trevinho> seb128: np
<seb128> desrt, ^
<Trevinho> desrt: checking
<desrt> biggest problem: you moved the signal connect to widget::style-updated but you still disconnect from the context -> boom
<cyphermox> willcooke: new animal soon, ack
<willcooke> cyphermox, I'm fixing up the screenshots in the installer, so I can probably take care of that side of things
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> we didn't usually do anything special, just replacing that one screen where the image is on top of the background image, IIRC centered vertically; and centered in the second half of the underlying image
<cyphermox> lemme know when you need review/sponsoring
<willcooke> thanks cyphermox
<desrt> Trevinho: commented on the hide-titlebar bug too
<desrt> this patch makes me unhappy...
<desrt> it feels like it's inside out
 * Laney hands in head
 * desrt pats Laney on the back
<desrt> willcooke: alternative toolbar?  https://img.grouponcdn.com/deal/4V2C4Bn3wp7cpM2KjTNK/AH-960x576/v1/c700x420.jpg
<Laney> hi desrt
<Laney> wrote a moderately dirty solution, then found out it doesn't work
<Laney> so back to the start
<Laney> luckily the approach I'm now trying is one I aborted a few hours ago
<Laney> and stashed instead of just junking
<Trevinho> desrt: border radius patch updated again, please check
<desrt> will check in a bit
<andyrock> hey all
<Laney> hullo andyrock
 * Laney tentatively runs this
<seb128> hey andyrock! how are you?
<seb128> still dealing with screensaver issues?
<andyrock> seb128: today is the last day
<andyrock> i'll push the changes
<andyrock> it's a driver issues
<seb128> great
<andyrock> *issue
<seb128> did you find something you can do to workaround it?
<andyrock> nope
<andyrock> the problem is going to be harder to reproduce
<seb128> so what do you push? ;-)
<andyrock> just changes that make sense to make the problem harder to reproduce
<andyrock> but it cannot considered fixed
<willcooke> seb128, turns out it's a driver issue
<andyrock> i talked with intel guys yeasterday
<willcooke> but andyrock has some improvements that we can use which make things less bad
<andyrock> it's a very well known problem
<seb128> k
<seb128> andyrock, do you have an intel driver bug number for reference?
<seb128> I'm just curious
<andyrock> nope
<andyrock> i just have the irc log
<seb128> k, no problem
<andyrock> they said they fixed a similar problem in the last few weeks
<andyrock> but "mine" is not fixed yet but it's just the same problem
<seb128> andyrock, btw I saw bug #1557717 ... that's what you were working on in London right? that never went anywhere?
<ubot5> bug 1557717 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "indicator-session should emit Shutdown not Reboot for unity8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557717
<andyrock> yup
<seb128> k
<andyrock> i moved to something else and now it's to late because it requires an api change
<seb128> andyrock, I guess it's off the list for xenial at this point?
<seb128> well, we could get a ffe if we really wanted
<seb128> but I guess it might not be worth it
<andyrock> indeed
<willcooke> cyphermox, if I change the text in one of the slides to I need to manually update the pot file too?
<cyphermox> I thought there was some command for it in the source
<willcooke> ah, is that what update-launchpad-translations.sh  does
<willcooke> hrm, no I dont think so
<willcooke> ah
 * willcooke reads the readme
<abeato> pitti, hi, I have some autopkg tests from ofono-phonesim failing: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/xenial/update_excuses.html#ofono
<abeato> pitti, how do you debug this kind of issues?
<abeato> I can reproduce locally using a qemu instance, but no idea on how to iterate on changing the testing script, etc.
<pitti> abeato: I just retried it
<pitti> abeato: you can call adt-run -s [....], then you'll get a shell after a test failure
<pitti> and can then poke around, run just a single test, modify it, etc.
<abeato> pitti, thanks, I'll try that
<dobey> willcooke, seb128: we aren't shipping the unity8 session by default are we?
<seb128> dobey, lol, no we are not
<seb128> why?
<seb128> it's not really ready for that and a good part of the stack is still in universe
<dobey> seb128: so just having unity-scope-click depend on packagekit should make clicks installable, right?
<dobey> afaict, installing packagekit doesn't break gnome-software installs
<seb128> dobey, that might create issues for unity7 users
<seb128> you are not Cced on that discussion?
<dobey> seb128: what issues?
<dobey> i wasn't no
<seb128> it would swap out aptdaemon-pkkit.compat for packagekit
<seb128> or packagekit 0.8 isn't handle debs so well
<seb128> so you might get issues with langpacks or codecs installs on unity7
<dobey> it does do that
<dobey> installing packagekit removes the pkcompat package
<seb128> right
<seb128> but the apt backend is 0.8 is not good
<seb128> so we need to fix that
<seb128> or unity7 users are going to hit those bugs
<seb128> *in* 0.8
<dobey> so why can we not make the pkcompat in aptdaemon handle installing clicks?
<seb128> dobey, who said we can't, patches are welcome ;-)
<seb128> it's just work that nobody signed up to do
<seb128> dobey, Cced you on the ongoing discussion, there are already a group of people discussing the topic so we can as well not duplicate work
<dobey> well it seems better than the suggestion to build a whole new service to install clicks
<dobey> right; i'm not volunteering to do work :)
<seb128> well, next cycle we are going to upgrade to packagekit 1.0 and remove the aptd compat layer
<seb128> so we are going to need to do the work anyway
<seb128> packagekit 1.0 has no plugin
<dobey> remove as in delete the code, or remove as in stop shipping the package?
<dobey> because we could ship the pkcompat package on the phone still, instead of packagekit, when we upgrade to 1.0, if we just put the click stuff in there
<seb128> stop shipping the package
<seb128> well, in fact no
<seb128> that compat code needs to be ported to packagekit 1.0
<seb128> api changed in 0.8->1.0
<seb128> so if we want to keep it we need to port the code
<seb128> which we didn't plan to do
<seb128> but again, patches are welcome if somebody is wanting to do that
<alecu> seb128: dobey: would you mind if we continue this in a hangout?
<seb128> alecu, we can, are we waiting for willcooke?
<seb128> alecu, also you need to send me the url :p
<alecu> done
<dobey> seb128, alecu: so there's a silo under testing right now that has a unity-scope-click branch in it for another feature; as soon as it lands i'll stick the dep change into a silo so we can land it
<seb128> great
<alecu> dobey: sounds great, thanks
<seb128> attente, hey, any idea if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1558629 is fixed with your git changes to refresh the appstream index?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1558629 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Doesn't refresh the updates list after installation" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> I guess not? that list is probably the apt one, right?
<attente> seb128: no, it's not fixed yet. it does regenerate the index, but for whatever reason GS still refuses to update its internal catalog
<seb128> k
<seb128> but it's a known issue I guess from what you say
<desrt> apt-get update wouldn't fix that anyway
<seb128> if you are working on it maybe assign to be to yourself ;-)
<desrt> since it has nothing to do with package lists, but rather dpkg state
<attente> i thought i did?
<attente> oh... that's a dupe
<attente> oh... no, that's an entirely different bug
<attente> sorry, i thought you were talking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1554023
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1554023 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Perform an apt update if there is no appstream available" [Undecided,In progress]
<desrt> attente: maybe it's the same bug, in fact...
<desrt> i mean.. now that you trigger the apt update properly, the g-s refusing to update its internal catalog seems to be the same issue as g-s refusing to update after installing an update
<attente> desrt: yeah, they seem quite similar
<desrt> ie: maybe something is wrong about the way in which it monitors changes on the backend
<seb128> hum, I wonder why g-s doesn't list rhythmbox in the updates list
<willcooke> Laney, could you do me a hidpi screenshot of a default desktop with just g-s open?
<Laney> is that one I gave to mhall11_9 ok?
<willcooke> my screen res is too small to get the whole thing in to the size allowed for the installer.  I wonder if I might be able to scale a hidpi one a bit better
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/g-s.png
<willcooke> BOOM
<willcooke> thanks Laney, that works nicely
<Laney> sweet
<Laney> fun distraction in appstream land
 * Laney does the actual planned work
<Laney> gggggggggstreamer
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> andyrock, Trevinho, do you have any idea why gnome-software and gnome-calendar don't get added to the dash recently used applications?
<andyrock> seb128: is locked in the launcher?
<seb128> no
<seb128> it's listed in th dash if you type
<seb128> but it just doesn't get list is recently used
<andyrock> but it's no pinned in the launcher?
<seb128> in
<seb128> no it's not
<andyrock> mmmm
<seb128> try on your system
<seb128> start gnome-calendar
<seb128> close it
<andyrock> i'm on w right now
<seb128> ah, k
<seb128> that might do the same :p
<andyrock> i'll try in a moment
<seb128> thanks
<andyrock> let me push a branch
<attente> seb128: it might be because it's still running as a gapplication service...
<Trevinho> Mh, it's weird, there's should be nothing special
<Trevinho> does the .desktop files define something particular?=
<seb128> not that I know
<seb128> attente, I though about that, but they are not listed even after being closed, also gnome-calendar doesn't seem to do that
<seb128> in fact
<seb128> /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.gnome.Calendar.service
<seb128> so yeah maybe
<seb128> I wonder if the dash could do a better job with those
<seb128> or if we need to patch them out to be such services
<seb128> would dropping the .service be enough?
<attente> seb128: was that after sigterm'ing it? it still happened?
<seb128> attente, yes, they don't get registred in the dash it seems
<seb128> it might have to do with how they start
<attente> hrm...
<seb128> well, gnome-calendar doesn't keep running here after I close the UI
<seb128> though it used to do that
<seb128> so nothing to kill
<seb128> Trevinho, tedg, who "maintains" indicator-appmenu today? any opinion on https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/indicator-appmenu/dont-recommends-qt4/+merge/287501 ?
<andyrock> seb128, Trevinho does dash listen to zeitgeist events to monitor the "close"?
<seb128> andyrock, I've no idea
<seb128> willcooke, other thing we didn't really keep tracking but might want to ffe still https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1544376
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1544376 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Enable firmware support" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> willcooke, the fwupdate MIR was approved, the fwupd is waiting on security team
<seb128> maybe worth checking with them
<willcooke> seb128, I spoke to security the other day about those, they're
<willcooke> on the case
<seb128> k
<willcooke> I spoke to Tyler on, maybe Monday
<willcooke> maybe last week,
<willcooke> anyway it was recently
<tyhicks> sarnold is currently reviewing fwupd
<willcooke> there you go
<tyhicks> I think he's getting pretty close to being done
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> thanks tyhicks
<tyhicks> np :)
<seb128> great
<Laney> mhall119: aaahh
<willcooke> The system works!
<seb128> willcooke, I turned the gnome-software bug into a ffe
<seb128> since we are going to need an ack
<willcooke> thx seb128
<Laney> mhall119: Then, set the Assigned To field to “ubuntu-sponsors”
<Laney> mhall119: that should be telling people to subscribe
<Laney> although there's a few already that have done neither
<seb128> k, going for some exercice while it's still sunny outside
<seb128> back in 45 min or so
<willcooke> have fun seb128
<willcooke> make pot
<willcooke> err, wrong window
<Laney> that's illegal
<Laney> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<willcooke> badum tisch
<ogra_> now the NSA logs this channel too ... fun
<willcooke> someone at the door brb
<willcooke> and a black helicopter .
<ogra_> :D
<willcooke> alllrighty
<willcooke> screenshots updated
<willcooke> text and PO updates done
<willcooke> just waiting on the arrival of the squirrel
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, Just seen your updates to my merge proposal for Compiz. Thanks for sorting that for me :-)
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: np, can you get someone to review it as well?
<Trevinho> Albert maybe?
<flexiondotorg> One sec...
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: ah, "\ No newline at end of file"... if you can add a blank line too...
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, I'll add the new line. The testers also sent me some other minor tweaks for the Compiz MATE profile lastnight.
<flexiondotorg> Can I add those?
<flexiondotorg> Basically shadowing tweaks.
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, The Ubuntu MATE team and Compiz-Reloaded (Compiz 0.8 fork) have tested the profile. We consider it good to go.
<flexiondotorg> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/compiz/mate-tweaks/+merge/289395
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, includes the missing new line also.
<flexiondotorg> muktupavels, Could you review the following merge proposal please? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/compiz/mate-tweaks/+merge/289395
<muktupavels> flexiondotorg, why me? I don't use MATE...
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, suggested you.
<flexiondotorg> If for no other reason that a sanity check.
<flexiondotorg> muktupavels, What do you run BTW/
<muktupavels> flexiondotorg, GNOME Flashback...
<flexiondotorg> Nice :-)
<seb128> brb, colder outside with the wind that it looked like behind the windows!
<willcooke> heh
<seb128> it's ok though, after 15 min I was warm and now I'm red :p
 * Laney remembers red seb128 from Oakland one time
<seb128> lol
<seb128> not the same red :p
<Laney> :D
<Laney> being spammed with icon bugs now
<Laney> no way I can handle these on my own
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> are those tagged bugs or something?
<Laney> yeah tag appstream
<seb128> what are the issue? just people submitting icons?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> I checked some
<seb128> or also files in -common & such?
<Laney> and often the upstream includes the icon already
<Laney> people are just making or finding icons and attaching them
<seb128> shurg
<seb128> shrug even
 * Laney ran:
<Laney> In [16]: for bug in lp.distributions['ubuntu'].searchTasks(tags='appstream'): bug.bug.subscribe(person=lp.people['ubuntu-sponsors']) bug.lp_save()
<seb128> I just saw dholbach jump on his chair and starting the email composer writing about how the sponsoring queue had an increase and needs some extra hands :p
 * Laney skipped piloting so far
<Laney> better do that tomorrow
<seb128> tedg, Trevinho, saw my appmenu ping earlier?
<willcooke> I gotta dash.  Beavers tonight. mhall119 can you help round up some support for Laney for checking all the icons?  ^^^ Seems your blog post was super effective!
<willcooke> night all
<mhall119> absolutely, what can I do Laney ?
<muktupavels> Trevinho, https://code.launchpad.net/~albertsmuktupavels/compiz/gwd-dark-theme/+merge/289406
<Laney> mhall119: first see my earlier ping
<Laney> second get people to do some sponsoring :-)
<Laney> probably more of a dholbach thing
<seb128> yeah, new gst stack
<mhall119> Laney: ack, I will udpate my block post shortly
<mhall119> I cna also go through and change any created bugs to subscribe instead of assign
<Laney> can you do that with urls?
<seb128> Laney, btw the session-shortcuts .desktop are listed as apps in gnome-software, can we get those out in some way?
<Laney> X-AppStream-Ignore=true
<seb128> the new action .desktop to be able to e.g shutdown from the dash
<seb128> k
<mhall119> Laney: you mean auto-subscribe ubuntu-sponsors with URLs? I don't think so
<Laney> nod
<mhall119> we wouldn't want it assigned at creation time anyway, only after an icon has been attached
<mhall119> s/assigned/subscribed/
<Laney> I didn't see people doing the assignment anyway
<Laney> not that I checked them all mind
<Laney> 8° and time to go out for a ride
<Laney> yeehaw
<Laney> laters
 * Laney one more sync
<Laney> syncpackage: Error: Debian version 2.47.92-1 has not been picked up by LP yet. Please try again later.
<Laney> :(
<ximion> Laney: did I understand the problem correctly in your PR?
<ximion> Laney: because if I did understand the problem correctly, this shouldn't be possible to happen...
<seb128> ximion, hey, do you know if anyone considered using screenshots from http://screenshots.debian.net/ as fallback for softwares not having one? (or in addition to those)
<ximion> seb128: libappstream does that by default, check /etc/appstream.conf
<ximion> I thought hughsie implemented something similar in as-glib a while ago...
<seb128> ximion, hum, I wonder why that doesn't work then :-/
<ximion> seb128: maybe hughsie dropped that from appstream-glib
<ximion> the main problem is that we don't know if a screenshot on screenshots.d.o actually exists
<ximion> so with libappstream, people will get a filler image in that case
<ximion> maybe that wasn't wanted
<ximion> implementing support for this in GS or as-glib should be rather simple though
<seb128> ah, that might be the case
<seb128> ximion, does in work for you in Debian? (asking before looking more)
<seb128> inkscape for example should have one
<ximion> seb128: no, doesn't work
<seb128> k, thanks
<ximion> we only have screenshots for stuff with metainfo
<ximion> at time
<ximion> for weird reasons, sometimes GS also confuses screenshots and shows the wrong screenshots for an app, at least on my machine
<ximion> I didn't encounter this with the Git snapshot for a while though, so this might be fixed
<seb128> ximion, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-software/commit/?id=ec41a3671850df63dabe04f197f638956af2ddba
<seb128> could be that
<ximion> yeah, that is likely
<ximion> appstream-generator doesn't use hashes for screenshots
<ximion> hmm, likely not worth cherry-picking - GS will be released soon together with the rest of GNOME
<sarnold> appstream appears to support use of md5 and sha1 hashes; is there a way that libraries that use it can require using e.g. sha256 or better?
<mhall119> Laney: http://mhall119.com/2016/03/help-make-gnome-software-beautiful/ better?
<ximion> sarnold: huh? AppStream has nothing to do with hashes...
<ximion> the only place where they are used is for checksumming metadata on the server, and that is purely for duplicate-detection, and not for security
<sarnold> ximion: hmm.
<sarnold> ximion: i'm reviewing fwupd at the moment and I _think_ that it's using these hashes for authenticity verification, but I haven't yet found any code that requires reasonable minimums
<ximion> sarnold: ah, indeed - I forgot about that, it's mostly hughsie's domain
<ximion> anyway, the allowed hashes there are SHA-1 and SHA-256 at time
<sarnold> ximion: any chance you can aim me at the code that implements the minimum requirements? :)
<ximion> you mean
<ximion> https://github.com/ximion/appstream/blob/master/src/as-release.h#L48
<ximion> or
<ximion> https://github.com/hughsie/appstream-glib/blob/master/libappstream-glib/as-checksum.h#L73
<ximion> ?
 * ximion isn't sure if he gets the question
<seb128> attente, do you know offhand where is the code that build the list of packages that have updates available?
<sarnold> interesting, the debian version has md5 still.. http://sources.debian.net/src/appstream-glib/0.5.10-2/libappstream-glib/as-checksum.c/?hl=140#L268
<attente> seb128: no, sorry
<seb128> attente, no worry
<sarnold> ximion: I was just hoping to find a configuration file or a library interface that would allow an appstream consumer to require good hashes, not just any hash
<sarnold> ximion: thanks for the links :)
<attente> seb128: i guess each plugin has a get_updates function you can start with
<ximion> sarnold: that is hughsie violating the spec ;-)
<seb128> attente, no such function in gs-plugin-apt.c
<sarnold> ximion: ahhhh :)
<attente> err. sorry, seb128 try "gs_plugin_add_updates"
<ximion> sarnold: we agreen on to not define MD5, because it's insecure - not sure why he added it anyway...
<seb128> attente, thanks
<ximion> could have been a customer request, or for testing
<seb128> attente, bah, that bug is my fault, I did dpkg -i my local build it seems ...
<tedg> seb128: That seems fine to me, but I'm not sure who's in charge of it. I would have guessed Trevinho :-)
<attente> seb128: :)
<Trevinho> desrt: can you change the review to approved in https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/gtk/unity-border-radius-support/+merge/288331 then?
<Trevinho> seb128: sorry, I missed your appmenu thing... I can check it
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks
<Trevinho> seb128: I see ci failures... Let me check
<Trevinho> Mh...
<Trevinho> indicator-appmenu.c:813:21: error: implicit declaration of function 'bamf_view_peek_children' [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]
<Trevinho>   GList * children = bamf_view_peek_children (BAMF_VIEW (application));
<Trevinho> Well it should be defined in bamf headers...
<Trevinho> ah, it builds in wily? :o
<seb128> Trevinho, dunno, I just wanted the mp approved to I can land
<seb128> maybe CI needs to be updated
<Trevinho> seb128: I've approved it, do you land it or should I add it to my silo?
<Trevinho> seb128: also, first gtk patch is approved, I need to fix the 2nf
<Trevinho> d*
<seb128> Trevinho, I can look at sponsoring gtk tomorrow
<seb128> Trevinho, if you have a silo and wants to add appmenu that would be nice
<seb128> but I can do it if you prefer
<Trevinho> seb128: I've it ready, so i can do that
<seb128> thanks
<Trevinho> it will probably land monday or such though
<desrt> Trevinho: not really my place to ack
<Trevinho> desrt: I mean, since it's need fixing..
<desrt> oh.  I didn't realise it works this way
<seb128> desrt, thanks for the reviews on the gtk changes from Trevinho
<desrt> current status is "needs review"
<seb128> yeah, I'm going to change that
<desrt> ie: package maintainer should sign off..
<seb128> but you can comment approve to say it's +1 from you
<desrt> thanks
<desrt> it's "I don't see further obvious problems" from me :)
<seb128> I saw, thanks
<Trevinho> desrt: I finish something then I probably have to ask about the headerbar one
<seb128> Trevinho, but I'm on vac starting friday, but L_aney is there next week and can help you landing gtk & co
<seb128> well, I can upload what is ready tomorrow
<seb128> but then if you have more changes needed
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, thanks. I hope to get that acked by tomorrow :P
<seb128> :-)
<pitti> Laney: btw, I'm on vac tomorrow; could you have an eye on the test minions?
<pitti> coming to London tomorrow, over the weekend!
<attente> robert_ancell: hey.. so that one patch does depend on the apt plugin since it's the plugin that actually does updates the appstream index
<robert_ancell> attente, the "Refresh appstream index if needed" patch?
<attente> yeah
<attente> i cherry picked it onto the ubuntu-changes branch, but it stopped working
<robert_ancell> attente, it stopped working?
<robert_ancell> It seems to me it should go into the wip/ubuntu-changes branch
<attente> and i figured out that the UI isn't updating properly because we're not updating the state of the GsApps, but i'm not sure how we're supposed to get that information after org.debian.aptd.UpdateCache
<attente> robert_ancell: yeah, the patch only works on the apt branch
<attente> since it's the apt plugin that's updating the appstream index
<attente> via org.debian.apt.UpdateCache
<robert_ancell> attente, g-s refreshes the package list after update has been called. So is the bug not that the APT plugin is not blocking for long enough?
<attente> no, the bug is that the state of the GsApps in the list aren't being changed from AS_APP_STATE_UNKNOWN to AS_APP_STATE_AVAILABLE
<robert_ancell> attente, is this solving the first refresh issue?
<robert_ancell> i.e. on startup?
<attente> robert_ancell: yes, the bug where we have to apt update after installation to update the appstream index https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1554023
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1554023 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Perform an apt update if there is no appstream available" [Undecided,In progress]
<robert_ancell> attente, so this would affect all appstream users wouldn't it?
<robert_ancell> I just don't see the direct connection to the apt plugin - this just seems like a general issue
<attente> it's just that it depends on the apt plugin to work. i'm having a really hard time trying to understand if this is an upstream bug or not
<seb128> Trevinho, sorry about that, but could you take the indicator-appmenu change out of the silo?
<seb128> Trevinho, I don't think we are going to manage to drop the other bits this cycle so there is no point to drop that one, it's going to result in less good qt4 integration for no win
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<robert_ancell> seb128, hi
<seb128> robert_ancell, the greeter scaling fix looks fine to me, but I could only simulate the session
<seb128> Laney said he would test but I guess he was too busy today
<robert_ancell> seb128, OK, I'm happy to land it, just really wanted a second opinion
<seb128> so feel free to wait another day to get his feedback or to just land it
<seb128> great
<seb128> I'm glad somebody looked at it, it was bothering me but I had the feeling nobody would have slots for that before release
<seb128> I though it would be more difficult
<seb128> like having to do with the order in which process exit or something
<robert_ancell> Yeah, the other hidpi issues have been more complex, but this one seems fairly straightforward
<seb128> robert_ancell, other one, do you have any idea if https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1557752 would be easy to implement?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1557752 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "doesn't use screenshots.u.c images" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> unsure where the issue is
<robert_ancell> seb128, not sure. I think it should certainly be done in the appstream layer
<seb128> ximion said that appstream has it
<robert_ancell> I will have a look and see if something broke there - you think it used to work right?
<seb128> and he though hughsie had it in -glib
<seb128> but that maybe it got removed because they didn't want placeholder images when there is no screenshot or something
<seb128> appstreamcli has those
<seb128> I tried on inkscape
<seb128> so the info is there, maybe -glib doesn't expose it or g-s doesn't use it
<robert_ancell> Most of those issues seem to have been having multiple entries, and g-s using the one without screenshots
<robert_ancell> But they're not too hard to track down
<ximion> seb128: -glib doesn't expose it
<ximion> and I think that is because the code has ben removed together with the AppInstall bits we previously had in there
<ximion> but I could also imagine GNOME having something against the placeholder images
<ximion> (it doesn't look nice ^^)
<ximion> on the other hand, I thing there's no GUI app having a placeholder image in Ubuntu
<robert_ancell> seb128, ximion, any idea how many packages have the issue? Could we just fix their appstream data to have valid images?
<robert_ancell> That would be the nicest solution, rather than hacking in placeholders
<seb128> http://screenshots.ubuntu.com/ states " 7718 screenshots online."
<ximion> robert_ancell: phew, that's not a bad idea, but the dep11-generator would then need to know whether images are present or not...
<robert_ancell> I meant find the packages that don't have screenshots in their appstream data, and add the Ubuntu ones
<robert_ancell> (in the upstreams)
<seb128> right
<ximion> ah, yeah, that would be even better!
<seb128> there is only 7718 ones to submit
<seb128> you don't sleep at night anyway right? ;-)
<ximion> finding that out isn't hard, maybe a few lines of Python to parse the YAML file and find type:desktop-app components w/o Screenshots tag
<robert_ancell> seb128, not all of them... this is just finding the top 100 apps right and making sure they look good
<seb128> joke aside I don't know how many are useful, and ideally we would fix every single project to have valid data including screenshots
<robert_ancell> Ultimately it's the issue of the upstreams to provide this
<seb128> but realistically we have other things more important to work on before release
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> it's just that xenial is this cycle
<ximion> yes
<seb128> and that project is too new
<seb128> we can probably drop the fallback later
<robert_ancell> I'm really just trying to gague the scope of the problem (just a few or most apps)
<seb128> but it would be useful meanwhile
<ximion> oh well, I started libappstream in 2012, and AppStream exists since 2011 - 4 years for upstream projects to provide files ^^
<ximion> (well, 2-3 years, to be fair ^^ - metainfo files didn't exist before, and the original idea was to have distros implement the screenshots.d.o API, which OpenSUSE even did :) )
<seb128> there is no incensitive to do so when those datas don't reach your users
<seb128> I think most upstream didn't/don't care
<ximion> true - withough hughsie writing GNOME Software, we'd still have close to zero metainfo files
<ximion> btw, I have some time next week that I'll spend on speeding up the appstream-generator rewrite - when that is done, we can do a lot more with the metadata faster
<ximion> the dep11-generator has a few hard-to-fix quirks and also is Debian/Ubuntu-only
<ximion> if upstreams don't add screenshots fast enough, we could also always inject screenshots.u.o screenshot urls into our metadata for Xenial then ;-)
<seb128> thanks
<ximion> seb128: I need to talk with Laney about that - too bad he isn't around
<seb128> k
<robert_ancell> seb128, which is the debian/rules part that is best to copy a binary file for a patch? i.e. it should be done before make
<robert_ancell> trying to get the gnome-software packaging into a branch..
<seb128> robert_ancell, dh9?
<robert_ancell> yes
<seb128> override_dh_auto_build:
<seb128>     <cmd>
<seb128>     dh_auto_build
<seb128> should work I guess?
<robert_ancell> yeah, that was my guess looking at other packages
<robert_ancell> thanks
<seb128> yw
<robert_ancell> attente, are there any bugs to link the firmware update error change and the appstream refresh change to?
<robert_ancell> writing changelog for next release nwo
<attente> robert_ancell: an upstream one for the error: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=763778
<ubot5> Gnome bug 763778 in General "Segfault when org.freedesktop.fwupd service doesn't exist" [Normal,New]
<robert_ancell> attente, could you open a LP one and link to that?
<attente> still hesitant about the refresh change because i have no idea how to get the UI to refresh properly
<attente> well, the index to be refreshed properly internally
<attente> robert_ancell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-software/+bug/1558816
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1558816 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Segfault when org.freedesktop.fwupd service doesn't exist" [Undecided,New]
<robert_ancell> attente, ta
<robert_ancell> attente, and the appstream issue?
<attente> robert_ancell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1554023
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1554023 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Perform an apt update if there is no appstream available" [Undecided,In progress]
<Laney> hi ximion
<Laney> I'm here for 5 minutes!
<Laney> I was like "hmm, should I go on IRC?"
<Laney> but my fingers automatically did it for me
<Laney> robert_ancell: sorry I forgot, I can do that tomorrow if you want to wait
<robert_ancell> Laney, already uploaded :)
<Laney> k
<robert_ancell> So shout out if it's broken!
<ximion> Laney: nice!
<ximion> main question: did I understand the bug in your pull-request?
<ximion> because I'm not sure I did...
<ximion> and you're right, reprocessing is terrible, opening debs multiple times is bad
<ximion> ;-)
<Laney> The bug is that combined with the optimisation to skip suites if we think nothing changed then you miss if packages migrate between them
<Laney> but it fixes itself next time the target suite gets written for another reason
<Laney> I'm struggling to think right now what 'another reason' might be
<Laney> reprocessing is one, or (mainly for Ubuntu) if a package manages to build and migrate before we see it in the generator
<ximion> ah, right, now I get it!
<ximion> I forgot that we do that optimization now...
<ximion> then we would always need to update the database with new suite information... not sure if that's better than just rewriting the file...
<Laney> https://github.com/ximion/appstream-dep11/blob/master/dep11/generator.py#L187 <- that bit
<ximion> will think about it - in that light, your patch doesn't look too bad
<Laney> ok
<ximion> only that we will have to update suite data and store another sub-database in LMDB bothers me a bit...
<ximion> ignoring migrating packages is no option either though ^^
<ximion> Laney: btw, I am making good progress with the D rewrite of the generator - I will have a lot more time next week to work on it, I think
<ximion> that means we can use it earlier
<ximion> and it means that the appstream-generator project will be the future
<ximion> because for future extension of the project, I don't want to implement the same parser and emitter once in Python and in C
<ximion> having it in one place makes maintaining that stuff a lot easier
<ximion> (and the new generator is really much faster and more reliable)
<Laney> I tried to do it directly, without that, in this commit: https://github.com/iainlane/appstream-dep11/commit/86fa951946c5af63b7273fe78f80cdc7be455907
<ximion> this will also allow some neat things in future like instant validation of metadata files
<Laney> but that breaks for packages which already exist in the target and I didn't figure out how to fix that
<Laney> ximion: nice, if I get time and you make it easy enough I will set up a testing environment with that one
<ximion> Laney: that's the annoying part: I'll need to package a few D bits to make this easy for people
<ximion> but it's manageable
<ximion> but not as nice as deploying a Python software, unfortunately
<Laney> it's fine if it's packaged
<ximion> Laney: you will need to compile AppStream (C) and appstream-generator (D), which are developed in parallel, which complicates things a little
<ximion> if Git versions should be used
<Laney> mmm
<ximion> I will package that thing, maybe even in time for Xenial (but IÄm not yet 100% sure if that's possible)
<Laney> if you can make it so that I don't have to have a local mirror that would be nice ;-)
<Laney> or at least abstract the .deb stuff so that someone else could contribute that
<ximion> Laney: right now the generator can produce YAMl and XML metadata, merge .esktop files and metainfo files and transform them - missing is the Screenshots and Icons part (the hard stuff ^^)
<ximion> Laney: the new generator supports backends: https://github.com/ximion/appstream-generator/blob/master/source/backends/interfaces.d
<ximion> implement those two interfaces, and the thing will be usable on any distribution
<ximion> well, three with the contentsindex...
<ximion> but maybe I can find a way to get rid of the latter
<Laney> 'dir' looks suspicious
<ximion> (main issue there is that we need to have the contents of all packages before being able to process metadata, so we would need two passes at the packages, which is meh)
<Laney> although a remote one could put the mirror there
<ximion> Laney: the Packages index must be local - but the "Package" object could download stuff on demand
<ximion> as long as getContentsList and getFileData work, the generator won't care
<ximion> if it turns out that your requirements are so special that they can't be implemented in the debian backend or in some generic way, one can always create an ubuntu backend, and I won't get in your way then
<ximion> (on the Debian AppStream server CPU is the bottleneck, and we have plenty of diskspace)
<Laney> you get a nice NFS mounted mirror
<Laney> we don't have those :(
<ximion> don't you have a datacenter or something?
<ximion> I thought providing this would be even easier for Canonical, since I assumed your hardware would be less diverse than Debian's
<Laney> yeah but it doesn't provide that facility
<Laney> don't ask me why
<ximion> ^^
<ximion> Laney: btw, the Python bz2 reader doesn't properly read the bz2 files in the Ubuntu and Debian archives
<Laney> indeed
<ximion> and those contain the long descriptions for packages...
<Laney> I looked at this when you implemented it
<ximion> this is super dumb, because the bz2 files are valid
<Laney> it was crashing originally iirc
<ximion> and the new appstream-generator (powered by libarchive) reads them without problems
<Laney> should probably file a bug about that...
<ximion> it smells like a bug in Python's implementation, but I didn't investigate this more
<ximion> Laney: anyway, this description issue is something I feel we should definitely fix before the release
<Laney> In [4]: b.readline()
<Laney> Out[4]: b'Package: abi-compliance-checker\n'
<Laney> maybe I don't remember what the problem is
<ximion> if after next week it looks like the new generator could reach feature parity with the dep11-generator quickly, I will ignore the issue in the latter (maybe report a bug against Python anyway, if it's really not me using the API wrong)
<ximion> Laney: is it working now?
<Laney> no
<Laney> but I'm not reproducing it that simply
<ximion> :-/
 * Laney shrugs
<Laney> I can't even get it to work on xenial now
<Laney> In [11]: for s in TagFile(bz2.open('/home/laney/temp/Translation-en.bz2', mode='rb')):
<Laney>         print (s.get('Package'))
<Laney>    ....:
<Laney> In [12]:
<Laney> meh
<Laney> need to sleep now
<Laney> night!
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-03-18
<ximion> yes, that's exactly the bug I learned to love ;-)
 * ximion needs sleep too
<ximion> gn8
<ximion> btw, robert_ancell: I just added a "status" command to appstreamcli - that should make diagnosing common mistakes even easier
<ximion> (it checks for the distro metadata and cache status and returns some useful information bug reports can attach to rule out an issue with the data itself)
<ximion> I hope we won't need it, ever :)
<robert_ancell> ximion, nice
<willcooke> o/
<seb128> hey willcooke!
<willcooke> morning seb128
<Laney> hey ho
<willcooke> morning Laney
<seb128> hey Laney!
<Laney> what up chaps
<Laney> happy friday
<seb128> happy friday!
<seb128> willcooke, so I tried installed packagekit instead of the aptdaemon compat, things work correctly (nautilus program install, codecs, langpack) but looking to rdepends ubuntu-drivers-common has in its description
<seb128>   - a PackageKit plugin for WhatProvides() for types MODALIAS and
<seb128>     HARDWARE_DRIVER, to do the same queries as above through the PackageKit API
<seb128>     (for using in non-distro specific GUIs). This works with aptdaemon's
<seb128>     PackageKit compatibility layer (python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat) and with
<seb128>     PackageKit's apt backend, but _not_ with the PackageKit aptcc backend.
<seb128> I don't have any hardware to test drivers install though
<seb128> unsure if that's still true
<seb128> maybe pitti knows
<willcooke> oki, thanks seb128
<willcooke> davmor2, do you have non intel gfx hardware, ideally nvidia I expect ^
<willcooke> ahhhh
<willcooke> interesting thought....
<willcooke> if users have non-intel gfx cards, U8 wont work for them anyway
<seb128> Laney, we landing the greeter hidpi corruption fix, feedback is still welcome if you want to test, might be easier now that it's in the archive ;-)
<willcooke> (at least I think that's still the case0
<willcooke> )
<seb128> willcooke, it's not only video though?
<willcooke> ahh
<davmor2> willcooke: I might have, nvidia, prime, amd, and intel boxes
<willcooke> seb128, maybe in most cases the drivers would have been installed before u8
<willcooke> davmor2, ha!  Nice!
<willcooke> davmor2, I'll speak to you off-line about some changes coming up
<willcooke> davmor2, got time for a quick phone call later?
<willcooke> I think it'll be quicker
<davmor2> willcooke: sure
<seb128> willcooke, yeah, but since things we working nicely I was pondering doing the switch in the default u7 install to avoid having unity8 to remove installed things
<willcooke> hummmmmm
<willcooke> let's see
<seb128> but I guess we can stick to the plan
<seb128> safer
<willcooke> +1
<seb128> let's not get carried on
<seb128> it's already good news than most things work ;-)
<willcooke> haha
<willcooke> yes
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho, willcooke, desktopers: I'm on vac tonight until end of the month, if there is anything I should look at/you need me for before that now is a good time to mention it ;-)
<willcooke> :)
 * Laney is off for the second week of that too
<Laney> seb128: you going somewhere?
<seb128> Laney, in the south of France (Luberon)
<seb128> it's a bit before the south coast, so real south (oh, no didrocks to troll today...)
<willcooke> seb128, just spoke to davmor2 about doing some shake down testing for the PK0.8 stuff
<seb128> nature is supposed to be nice there
<seb128> so we plan to do some site seeing/walks
<seb128> it's going to be sunny and 17°C as well
<seb128> should be good :-)
<seb128> willcooke, great
<Laney> \o/
<seb128> davmor2, thanks
<seb128> Laney, and you? going somewhere in your week off?
<davmor2> seb128: you thank me now wait till you come back to the bug list ;)
<seb128> davmor2, I'm going to be on vac so that's fine :p
<Laney> http://wikitravel.org/en/Luberon
<Laney> lots to do there!
<Laney> seb128: getting a canal boat and cruising around
<Laney> somewhere west ish, didn't decide exactly yet
<willcooke> Laney, jealous
 * Laney is in favour of https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheshire_Ring
<willcooke> Laney, did you watch that canal boat thing on C4?
<Laney> yeah!
<seb128> nice
<willcooke> I want to live in a canal boat for a while.  I think it would be super.  Mrs says if I do I'm on my own
<willcooke> I think South of France would be more her cup of tea
<willcooke> ;)
<Laney> the mobile signal was utterly dire last time we did it
<Laney> #usefulinformation
<willcooke> moor up near a pub with wifi
<willcooke> if such a thing exists
<Laney> pubs with canalside access are totally a thing
<Laney> probs
<Laney> also I am on Three, so ...
<Laney> pinch of salt required
<willcooke> heh
<seb128> "Three"?
<seb128> is that a provider?
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> k
<Laney> they have a bit of a reputation for bad signal
<Laney> I just destroyed the original appstream-dep11 environment, released the IP and deleted the cinder volume it was using
<Laney> http://appstream.ubuntu.com/ <- still works
<Laney> now with working screenshot download
 * Laney deflates
<seb128> wooot
<Laney> this makes me a cloud guy now
 * Laney walks off towards the money pile
<seb128> willcooke, watch out, Laney is not allowed to leave us
 * Laney is attached to one of those bungee things
<Laney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAUFTf0QKQ8
<seb128> davmor2, just as a fyi, if you hit https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=760359 it's known
<ubot5> Gnome bug 760359 in Movie player "Can't restart playback after installing codecs" [Normal,New]
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> congrats Laney
<seb128> lol
<davmor2> seb128: I see starting the excuses before you even hand it over ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> indeed
<dpm> seb128, good morning! Quick question, as I keep forgetting, which LP project is the one to file bugs against the Unity 8 session. is this the one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8-desktop-session
<seb128> dpm, hey, yes that was the one (unsure if that changed, I didn't look at it much this cycle)
<dpm> ok, thanks!
<seb128> yw!
 * willcooke wonders where his squirrel is 
<willcooke> Trevinho, 1) release notes links please.  2) Are you happy with the won't fix list?
<Laney> take a trip to BF
<Laney> and be irritating in the design area until done
<Trevinho> willcooke: yeah, sorry for the delay I'm going to reply
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> Laney, I'm irritating by proxy
<willcooke> ;)
<seb128> Trevinho, hey
<seb128> Trevinho, did you see my request to drop the appmenu change from the silo?
<Trevinho> seb128: hey
<seb128> sorry about that
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, already done it
<seb128> great, thanks
<seb128> willcooke, Laney, xnox, just for info, we could drop qt4 from the iso which would win us like 30M on the iso (only things still using it are appmenu/indicator/fcitx integrations) but then we don't have a good story to pull those integration bits when somebody uses unity and install a qt4 software
<seb128> since it's late in the cycle and everybody is busy and the iso spac difference is not significant I think we should keep it for the LTS and drop it after
<willcooke> +1
<seb128> good that you agree :-)
<Laney> didn't we talk about that before?
<seb128> we did, but nobody picked it up and we didn't have a good way to pull in the integration bits
<Laney> I remember suggesting some changes
<seb128> it's probably be fine, I just didn't get to do it, too busy
<seb128> that was a status update saying that I'm not going to be able to push that forward before the LTS
<seb128> sorry
<seb128> if somebody wants to pick it up please do
<seb128> otherwise it's going to be next cycle
<Laney> is there a bug?
<Laney> I found the log from last time
<Laney> could write down what I suggested
<seb128> Laney, not that I know, I can write to ubuntu-devel@ or open a bug (against what component?) if you want
<seb128> but yeah, having that recorded somewhere would be useful
<Laney> start with ubuntu-meta?
<Laney> yeah new nautilus
<seb128> k, let me try to open that bug today, adding to my afternoon todolist
<willcooke> desrt, you didn't buy a "GOTHEM" lamp from Ikea did you?
<ogra_> because he was so quiet for the last hours ?
<willcooke> right, it went quiet when it got dark ;)
<ogra_> :)
<willcooke> desrt, http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/about_ikea/newsitem/2016_gothem_lamps
<tjaalton> Laney: hey, looks like gstreamer-vaapi is a release behind, wonder if that could be updated (universe).. and the version number matches other gstreamer bits now
<Laney> tjaalton: sure, feel free to test/sync
<tjaalton> yeah
<xnox> seb128, fair enough. i guess we should have a qt4 story sorted next cycle.
 * xnox ponders if we care about appmenu/indicator/fcitx integration for qt4 things and how bad things are without them....
<desrt> willcooke: I'm alive :)
<desrt> I got http://m.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/art/30184173/
<desrt> wasn't even going to get a lamp this night but it was $9 and came in a small box... so why not?
<willcooke> desrt, :D
<willcooke> yay
<desrt> also: good morning, everyone :)
<Laney> hi desrt!
<desrt> hello laney
<desrt> hangover?
<Laney> after two half pints
<Laney> yer jokin!
<desrt> i saw your sticker sheet...
<desrt> i guess that was from more than last night =)
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> did some on saturday too
<Laney> hey has anyone noticed pulseaudio dying after a while?
<Laney> laney@nightingale> gst-play-1.0 http://a.files.bbci.co.uk/media/live/manifesto/audio/simulcast/hls/uk/sbr_high/llnw/bbc_6music.m3u8                                                                 ~
<Laney> Press 'k' to see a list of keyboard shortcuts.
<Laney> Now playing http://a.files.bbci.co.uk/media/live/manifesto/audio/simulcast/hls/uk/sbr_high/llnw/bbc_6music.m3u8
<Laney> shm_open() failed: No such file or directory
<desrt> Error 403: we've detected that your alegience to The Queen, while respectable, is just too far away.
<Laney> didn't think the radio streams were geo locked
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: so I have a new libreoffice build with some minor fixes ready, nothing urgent though, so Id suggest to upload that on Monday, not today.
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, I'm on vac tonight, why- not just upload today and block it in proposed until monday with a tagged bug?
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: You mean with "block-proposed"? Yeah, could do. I havent tested that one bugfix, but I guess that is what the tag is supposed to be used for anyway, isnt it?
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, right
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: k, will finalize the package then ASAP ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, thanks
<GunnarHj> Hi Laney, just filed bug #1559070. Would it be an option to go back to yelp 3.16 in Xenial?
<ubot5> bug 1559070 in yelp (Ubuntu) "SVG icons not shown / "yelp </path/to/file.page>" fails" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559070
<seb128> GunnarHj, not really no
<GunnarHj> seb128: What would the problem be? The dependencies seem not to prevent it.
<seb128> GunnarHj, it depends on webkit1 which is unsecure and one of the goal was to replace it by webkit2
<seb128> webkit1 moved to universe
<GunnarHj> seb128: I see. Will somebody have time to fix it?
<seb128> it's not impossible, we still have some bugfixing time before release
<seb128> step one would be to report a bug upstream
<GunnarHj> seb128: Think I'll try to talk to the developer directly first. (Don't remember his name for the moment.)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Upstream are on 3.20 anyway, aren't they?
<seb128> there is no much change betwee 3.18 and 3.20
<seb128> https://git.gnome.org/browse/yelp/log/
<GunnarHj> seb128: The question is if the issue is fixed there. Anyway, I saw the name of the person I'll ask for advice: Shaun McCance.
<seb128> right
<seb128> you should open a bug upstream in any case
<seb128> even if he fixes it, always good to have a reference entry
<GunnarHj> Ok, will do.
<seb128> GunnarHj, speaking of which, do you know if anyone is updating the ubuntu documentation startpage logo?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yes, we are about to. Latest info is that it will be available today.
<seb128> great
<seb128> thanks!
 * willcooke has squirrel 
<seb128> spip?
<willcooke> ?
<seb128> willcooke, http://static.comicvine.com/uploads/square_small/0/77/3938569-spip_fs.jpg
<seb128> it's the squirrel in Spirou (comic)
<willcooke> http://c8.alamy.com/comp/DH5X5D/cape-ground-squirrel-in-the-kalahari-desert-DH5X5D.jpg
<seb128> http://www.mantagraphics.com/franquin/IMAGE/spipanglais-3.gif
<seb128> lol
<seb128> *that* squirrel
<seb128> gotcha ;-)
<willcooke> :D:D:D::D
<willcooke> that guy is a legend
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> I dare you putting the image you just shared is in the defaults background set :p
<willcooke> how much cash will you give me?
<seb128> not enough I guess ;-)
<willcooke> lol
<seb128> but come on, it's 11 years people talk about the naked people background
<seb128> time to give them something new :p
<seb128> desrt, Laney, I just though about that one, unsure if it makes any difference but maybe that's still something we want to do before the LTS? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktop-file-utils/+bug/1559129
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1559129 in desktop-file-utils (Ubuntu) "Replace defaults.list by mimeapps.list " [Undecided,New]
<seb128> just pointing it because I'm not going to be able to look at that today
<seb128> in case that's something somebody want to sneak in next week
<desrt> from the glib side it has basically zero effect
<desrt> glib will fall back on the old filename
<seb128> right
<desrt> in theory it could improve things for other toolkits, but i never heard of kde/qt ever implemented the spec as we agreed on it
<seb128> k, so not really worth spending efforts on now
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> GunnarHj: https://git.gnome.org/browse/yelp/commit/?id=e5f3a147aec6aeb4629194e1d3a3eefc1d4716e9
<willcooke> bah, the squirrel is too small.  Only supplied at 300px.
<willcooke> So I'm just going to have to use that other
<willcooke> one
<GunnarHj> Laney: Thanks! Wonder if that would fix both issues...
<Laney> Where can you see the other one?
<GunnarHj> Laney: Which is "the other one"? ;)
<Laney> The one that's not the one that I know is fixed :)))))))))))
<Laney> svg thing
<mhall119> Laney: FYI, maybe of the appstream icon bugs filed are by the same person who hasn't contacted upstream yet, I sent him an email yesterday asking him to do so and giving him some guidance about how
<mhall119> he was lacking in confidence on that, because he's new to contributing, so I'm going to continue giving him help and encouragement
<Laney> hey mhall119, thanks for that!
<Laney> I'm not sure I saw any of the (3?) people doing it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=appstream
<mhall119> I only contacted ricardo sousa, because he did the majority of those
<mhall119> I'll look at the others today
<mhall119> I also updated my blog entry to s/assigned to/subscribe/
<cyphermox> willcooke: hey
<Laney> <3
<GunnarHj> Laney: Open Ubuntu Help, click "Manage apps & settings with the menu bar", scroll down and click "List of status menus and what they do".
<cyphermox> willcooke: did you get anyone to look at compiz for the crashers? I'm still testing to make sure, but it looks like things that don't use compiz aren't exploding
<qengho> Dang, cking, come back to work!
<willcooke> cyphermox, hikiko is the best person
<seb128> Laney, do you also see "Backups" listed twice in the installed applications in g-s?
<Laney> seb128: yup
<seb128> Laney, any idea offhand what the issue could be? it seems the extra .desktop have the X-... key
<Laney> I would say that one of them is for the .desktop file and one is for the installed appdata
<Laney> It should only show one of them
<seb128> I'm going to open a bug and let Robert sort it out, I've no idea how that dedup logic is working
<willcooke> cyphermox, Trevinho is also looking in to it
<cyphermox> willcooke: ok
<cyphermox> still testing servers to see if things break, and gnome-shell. I already tried xubuntu and it didn't seem to crash
<cyphermox> I can't think of a non-unity compiz user
<seb128> Laney, reported as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1559171
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1559171 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Backups listed twice in the "Installed" section" [Undecided,New]
<cyphermox> willcooke: no crash in gnome-shell either :/
<willcooke> ruh roh
<willcooke> Trevinho, ^
<cyphermox> I'm reasonably certain it's something in compiz, or something between X and compiz maybe
<cyphermox> I tried to upgrade just libglib2.0-0 from under it on 14.04 (using the 16.06 libglib), but that didn't crash despite what was in the crash info in syslog
 * cyphermox updates the bug
<Sweet5hark> seb128: did you see the links for the libreoffice sponsoring request? (bloody VPNs disconned me twice)
<seb128> Sweet5hark, no
<Sweet5hark> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/xenial/5.1.1/libreoffice_5.1.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/xenial/5.1.1/libreoffice-l10n_5.1.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes <- dunno if that is a repost, I was toggling VPNs...
<seb128> Sweet5hark, thanks
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yw
<willcooke> Trevinho, can I get compiz to do some more logging while this upgrade is running?
<seb128> Laney, mterry, I've added some though to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deja-dup/+bug/1559171 ... I think it might be because the deja-dup appstream points to a .desktop which is NoDisplay=tru
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1559171 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Backups listed twice in the "Installed" section" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> e
<willcooke> Trevinho, trying with compiz --replace --debug from a ssh shell...
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, I've been testing the merge proposal - https://code.launchpad.net/~albertsmuktupavels/compiz/add-gtk-frame-extents-to-net-supported/+merge/257303
<seb128> willcooke, so about apt: urls, I'm fixing the default handlers to use apturl but ideally gnome-software should understand those the way software-center did, I opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1559185 about that
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1559185 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Doesn't understand apt: urls" [Undecided,New]
<flexiondotorg> See the last three comments, including my own. It looks like there are more reasons to merge than not.
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<mterry> seb128: ok will add that bug to my todo list, but I'm busy today
<seb128> mterry, no hurry, it's minor, doesn't need to be today
<Laney> seb128: cool
<seb128> mterry, also I don't know what's the right way there, maybe pointing the appstream to the panel?
<seb128> ximion or Laney might know better
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: no... We can't... It breaks many things. We need to rework the comipz geometry in order to get that properly
<mterry> seb128: yeah I'm not sure what the right fix is -- we have two ways of launching, so can't just stuff everything into one desktop file  (hence the deja-dup.desktop "meta" desktop file)
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, Can you point me to where I should be experiencing breakage?
<seb128> mterry, yeah, I don't know either
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, There is an new effort called Compiz Reloaded starting, based on 0.8.
<seb128> mterry, but as said it's minor, it only impacts how its listed in gnome-software, which most people probably don't care about since it's preinstalled
<flexiondotorg> The developers are tackling this issue.
<flexiondotorg> If I can identify issues, I'll work with the to try and port fixes the Compiz 0.9
<flexiondotorg> So I need examples of what is broken, for test cases.
<seb128> flexiondotorg, the 0.9 codebase is quite different I think ... do you know why they started of 0.8?
<flexiondotorg> seb128, I'm aware there are significant differences.
<flexiondotorg> I asked about why 0.8 yesterday. Trying to see if they will align with 0.9.
<flexiondotorg> But they have been forward patch from 0.8 to 0.9 already because some of the team are openSUSE and there they use Compiz 0.9
<Trevinho> Laney: this is ready to land imho, if you can ack it https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1137
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: we should remove the frame border from the window geometry. Otherwise for example, (vertically) maximized windows could not work,
<Trevinho> Also we should not add frame to the window
<Trevinho> area that is covered by borders
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: vertically maximize a csd window...
<flexiondotorg> OK, that reverts it to a solid-csd mode.
<cyphermox> willcooke: that doesn't in any case reduce the importance of fixing compiz to not fail in the way that it currently does, but I'm doing a manual upgrade with a few steps upgrading specific things and I've already passed compiz and X without crashes. it doesn't really mean anything yet, but perhaps I can work around the issue
<Laney> Trevinho: what about the bamf / 'launching' stuff?
<cyphermox> arf, maybe I spoke too fast
<Trevinho> Laney: oh, was the bug ACKed... Sorry I didn't see the mail -_-
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, so I see the issue where the vertically maximised window is not sized to the full vertical resolution.
 * Laney fistshakes
<Trevinho> Laney: can I add just the bamf side (as it's quicker to rebuild) and we land the unity side latger?
<Laney> Trevinho: I want it in well before the beta
<Trevinho> since the bamf side is the one with new api..
<Trevinho> Laney: mondey can be there I think.. Not sure there's time tonight (it depends on the builders)
<seb128> if you have an update ready land that and do another one?
<Trevinho> Yeah, better that one
<Laney> Only if you do it
<Laney> If you disappear and it doesn't happen: >:(
<Trevinho> I don't
<Trevinho> Laney: so, I'm doing a new silo for that
<Trevinho> Well, if you can land the other one...
<Trevinho> Not sure what's qucker
<Trevinho> quicker*
<Laney> You have to wait for it to merge before being able to build a new one no?
<Trevinho> Laney: yes for unity
<Laney> you're just making a later night for yourself
<Laney> but if that's what you want :P
<Trevinho> Well, it's not a problem
<Laney> done
<Trevinho> Laney: ok, good...
<Laney> :)
<Trevinho> well, manual ACKing needed it seems
<Laney> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-028-2-publish/6/console
<Laney> not ticking it gives you nice links to look at
<Trevinho> better
<Laney> back in a bit
<Trevinho> seb128: if you've time I think you can sponsor https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/gtk/unity-border-radius-support/+merge/288331 in the mean time, or I'll bother Laney again next week (for the other branch too) :)
<seb128> Trevinho, yes, doing that next
<Trevinho> seb128: thanks
<seb128> yw!
<willcooke> BOOM!
<willcooke> compiz (core) - Debug: - x: 325 y: 250 width: 374 height: 270 border: 0, sibling: 0x2600093
<willcooke> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0"
<willcooke>       after 24793 requests (24793 known processed) with 1 events remaining.
<willcooke> Trevinho, hikiko, cyphermox davmor2 ^
<Trevinho> Mh
<willcooke> so is that X crashing underneath?
<Trevinho> Mh, it might be also that compiz refers to some resource that is not available anymore
<Trevinho> willcooke: are you running compiz in debug mode there?
<willcooke> Trevinho, yeah
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> and also
<Trevinho> willcooke: recompiling it?
<willcooke> via an SSH session
<willcooke> DISPLAY=:0 compiz --replace --debug
<willcooke> just running it like that ^
<Trevinho> Ah, ok... As if you recompile it with debug mode it could give some more infos
<willcooke> sounds like a job for hikiko and her super power machine
<willcooke> cyphermox, Laney - any concerns with me using a PNG for the welcome slide?  A JPG has a lot of horrible banding from the gradients, a PNG looks better
<willcooke> thanks for the notes Trevinho
<Trevinho> :)
<cyphermox> willcooke: no, anything that looks good is fine
<Laney> willcooke: sounds like a *better* idea to me
<Laney> pngcrush / optipng it though ;-)
<willcooke> Laney, ack :)
<willcooke> thx cyphermox
<willcooke> I've just had a chat with design
<willcooke> the orange squirrel is clashing with the orange on the wallpaper
<willcooke> so we're going with a white one instead
<Laney> is it less scary than the werewolf?
<willcooke> it looks a bit like a dinosaur
<willcooke> https://imgur.com/fNAylqc
<cyphermox> eep
<Laney> cute
<Laney> it's got the origami look anyway
<cyphermox> looks like a charizard ;)
<willcooke> haha
<willcooke> this is what he looked like in orange:  https://imgur.com/yrKnSdy
<willcooke> also.. "the banding.  it burns"
<seb128> willcooke, I like it :-)
<seb128> the white version I mean
<willcooke> cool!
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm testing you gtk patch, any idea why it doesn't work on gnome-calendar?
<seb128> gtk3-demo gets nice rounded corners but not the calendar
<Trevinho> seb128: mh...
<Trevinho> there should be no difference
<Trevinho> but...
<seb128> do you get the issue as well?
<Trevinho> seb128: i'm geting (gnome-calendar:2430): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.shell.calendar' is not installed in xenial :o
<GunnarHj> Laney: Still there?
<Laney> is it installed?
<Laney> hi GunnarHj
<Laney> 2 more minutes
<Laney> the climbing centre is calling me
<Trevinho> Laney: I have that... /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.calendar.gschema.xml
<Trevinho> and it's compiled
<Trevinho> but...
<GunnarHj> Laney: I attached a patch to bug #1559070.
<ubot5> bug 1559070 in yelp (Ubuntu) "SVG icons not shown / "yelp </path/to/file.page>" fails" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559070
<GunnarHj> Laney: Saw you suggested it on the upstream bug report.
<Trevinho> ah, well not org.gnome.shell.calendar... MHmhmhm
<Trevinho> seb128: ^?
<Laney> Trevinho: indeed
<Laney> --fail-missing!!!!!!
<Laney> GunnarHj: you ship those files already?
<Trevinho> I got both in an lxc and in actual installation :o
<Laney> yes it's real
<Laney> probably a file not installed
<GunnarHj> Laney: Well, not in the package, bug in the HTML version on the web.
<Laney> GunnarHj: yelp is downloading svgs from the internet?
<GunnarHj> Laney: No. The web version is viewed with an ordinary browser. ;)
<GunnarHj> Laney: The ubuntu-docs branch is used for both building the package and preparing the web version.
<seb128> Trevinho, Laney: ?!
<seb128> works here
<Laney> GunnarHj: So you replaced the absolute paths with relative ones
<Trevinho> weeeird
<Laney> but where are those files?
<Trevinho> seb do you have that schema?
<seb128> Trevinho, no
<GunnarHj> Laney: Yep. Have no idea if other packages are affected, though.
<seb128> Trevinho, which gnome-calendar?
<Laney> 3.19.92-0ubuntu1
<seb128> Laney, you have the issue as well?
<Trevinho> gnome-calendar: Version 3.19.92
<seb128> are you guys under gnome-shell? ;-)
<Laney> yes
<Laney> no
<Trevinho> 3.19.92-0ubuntu1
<Trevinho> seb128: good try. No.
<seb128> Laney, can't be a --fail-missing, it's a one binary package, no .instlal
<Laney> ah man
<seb128> works fine on a xenial daily install I did earlier today in a vm
<seb128> wth
<seb128> can you get a bt?
<seb128> oh
<seb128> year view
<seb128> doh
<Laney> got it?
<seb128> yeah
<Laney> #8  0x00007ffff5ab8fa5 in g_settings_new (schema_id=schema_id@entry=0x44754e "org.gnome.shell.calendar") at /build/glib2.0-SNH0tt/glib2.0-2.47.6/./gio/gsettings.c:962
<Laney> #9  0x000000000043aa9c in gcal_year_view_init (self=0x96f170 [GcalYearView]) at gcal-year-view.c:1498
<Laney> right I can look at that anyway
<seb128> it doesn't happen on my machine and I don't have that schema
<Laney> later or monday
<seb128> I'm doing it
<Laney> GunnarHj: your bug too
<seb128> it's a change in .92
<Laney> xnox: and your FFe
 * Laney has a todo list now
<Laney> and is going
<Laney> happy holidays seb128!
<Laney> and bye everyone else ;-)
<xnox> \o/
<seb128> Laney, thanks, have a good w.e and happy holidays for the week after that!
<Trevinho> seb128: let me try with previous version though
<Laney> xnox: ELECTIONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
<Laney> & happy hols to you also
 * Laney wave
<xnox> fun =)
<Trevinho> bye Laney
<Trevinho> enjoy the WE
 * qengho lunch afk.
<Trevinho> seb128: so... yeah, it doesn't work there... Let me check, but there's something weird going on
<seb128> Trevinho, Laney, had, I had gnome-shell-common installed
<Trevinho> Ahhhhhh :)
<seb128> but I was looking for 'org.gnome.shell.calendar'
<seb128> the schemas is 'org.gnome.shell'
<Trevinho> seb128: anyway it's a theming issue
<willcooke> yay
<Trevinho> by using adwaita there, it works.... So for some reason the bg of that window is white
<Trevinho> seb128: so by forcing GtkWindow { background-color: transparent; } it works... Thus... I need to figure out where it using that bg
<seb128> Trevinho, anyway, let me upload your gtk change and a gnome-calendar fix for the schemas issue
<seb128> you can sort out the gnome-calendar case later
<seb128> it's not an important bug
<seb128> you probably have more important work on unity
<seb128> and it's w.e time or almost ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: let me see whether it's something insinde the g-c thing. one sec
<Trevinho> seb128: is there something inside the app forcing the style?
<seb128> I don't know
<seb128> I package it but I didn't look at the code much
<Trevinho> mh, looking at the inspector, that color is defined by gtk-styles.css:5... Maybe it means it's something embedded?
<seb128> could be
<seb128> they have lot of custom rendering code to build the calendar views
<muktupavels> Trevinho, https://code.launchpad.net/~albertsmuktupavels/compiz/gwd-fix-tests/+merge/289535
<muktupavels> flexiondotorg, you should build also tests in compiz when you test your changes...
<flexiondotorg> muktupavels, Understood.
<Trevinho> muktupavels: since you're there... Could you please see if you can get these tests built by default and ensure they run on make check?
<muktupavels> Trevinho, built by default when building debian packages?
<Trevinho> muktupavels: yes
<muktupavels> Trevinho, ok I will try to do it, but I will create it as separate branch / merge proposal.
<mhall119> seb128: maybe a stupid question, but what would be the consequences of appmenu-qt simply not depending on libqtcore4?
<mhall119> would the appmenu-qt code ever be used without qt4 being installed by something else?
<seb128> mhall119, that's a bit hackish but might work... you should suggest it on the list ;-)
<mhall119> seb128: done, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something obvious :)
<seb128> mhall119, I don't think you are, but I might be overlooking something as well, it's friday evening ;-)
<willcooke> night all.  happy hols seb128
<muktupavels> Trevinho, https://code.launchpad.net/~albertsmuktupavels/compiz/build-and-run-tests/+merge/289547
<GunnarHj> infinity: Saw that you are about to accomplish the merge of glibc and langpack-locales. pitti mentioned it a while ago, but I thought you had postponed it. ;) My concern is the Ubuntu specific patches in langpack-locales. Are you about to move and refresh those to the extent they haven't been applied upstream?
<infinity> GunnarHj: I'm going through them, yes.
<infinity> GunnarHj: I would ask that, in the future, you file them as upstream bugzilla bugs, and poke me to get them committed upstream, rather than jamming them into Ubuntu as special sauce.
<GunnarHj> infinity: Great. They have been upstreamed, but historically it has often taken forever before they get proper attention. If you have access to commit upstream, that's indeed a better way usually.
<Fudge> matthias/doko use this channel?
<GunnarHj> infinity: Btw, I was talking about upstream-upstream. Did you mean that or did you mean Debian?
<infinity> Fudge: Tab completion says no.
<infinity> GunnarHj: I am an upstream-upstream committer, yes.
<GunnarHj> infinity: Excellent. :)
<Fudge> infinity:  I noticed too, but Berlin time is 12am so thought maybe hw as not around. bind9 in xenial has some problems with postinst I think
<infinity> Fudge: In xenial, or xenial-proposed?
<infinity> Fudge: If you mean the file overwrite oops, that's fixed in proposed.
<Fudge> proposed it looks like
<Fudge> yes I do mean that, I'll check again
<Fudge>  trying to overwrite '/usr/sbin/named-checkzone', which is also in package bind9utils 1:9.10.3.dfsg.P4-1ubuntu2
<infinity> Fudge: Yeah, that was the broken version.  The newer proposed version should fix that.
<infinity> In theory...
<Fudge> is it published?
<infinity> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9/1:9.10.3.dfsg.P4-3
<infinity> Quite a while ago.
<Fudge> thanks for the link
<Fudge> wonder if it is not in the au archive yet   Candidate: 1:9.10.3.dfsg.P4-1ubuntu2
<infinity> Fudge: Some of the au mirrors are a bit slow.
<infinity> Fudge: This, however, is a stellar reason why we recommend people do not run devel-proposed, ever. :P
<infinity> Fudge: au.archive is 3 hours out of sync.
<infinity> http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/ubuntu/project/trace/pepo.canonical.com
<infinity> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/project/trace/pepo.canonical.com
<infinity> Oh, which is normal for 3rd party mirrors.  We only trigger them every 4h.
<infinity> So, business as usual.
<Fudge> thanks heaps, it'
<Fudge> I was watching proposed for the isc-dhcp problems but they seem to be resolved mostly now
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-03-19
<Fudge> infinity:  have you happened  to notice this upon starting bind8? bind9.service
<Fudge> bind9 oops
<infinity> Notice "this"?
<Fudge> nvm sry
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-03-20
<pokemon123> ls -l
<MoziM> has anyone here used windows remote desktop to access their ubuntu machine? i have a problem where my windows key is being sent as right arrow key for some reason...
<MoziM> any ideas?
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-03-13
<hikiko> hi
<duflu> 'lo hikiko
<duflu> Which means hello, not the opposite of hi
<hikiko> hello duflu :-)
<hikiko> What's the opposite of hi? Bye?
<hikiko> Happy Monday
<duflu> hikiko: I mean (hel)lo is the same as hi, but lo(w) is the opposite of hi(gh)
<hikiko> :D I did't catch the joke :)
<desrt> hi
<desrt> 'lo
<desrt> to all
<Laney> hi therrrrrrrrrre
<davmor2> Morning all
<desrt> Laney, davmor2: good morning peeps!
<seb128> hey desrt Laney davmor2
<desrt> good morning, seb.  good weekend?
<seb128> yes, spring is almost there!
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> some house cleaning and tv on saturday
<seb128> and enjoyed the weather yesterday
<seb128> how was your w.e?
<Laney> hey davmor2, seb128, desrt, willcooke, hikiko & duflu!
<hikiko> hi all :)
<duflu> Morning Laney, desktoppers
<seb128> hey duflu hikiko
<duflu> Hey seb128
<Laney> how's it going?
<seb128> Laney, good, it's nice and sunny and over 10°C!
<seb128> you? had a good w.e?
<desrt> willcooke, duflu, hikiko: good morning :)
<desrt> pitti, mvo: hi :)
<duflu> Morgen desrt
<Laney> yep!
<Laney> did some planting
<pitti> hey desrt!
<Laney> potatoes are in
<pitti> hello Laney and seb128 and duflu, how are you?
<Laney> and rescued some daffodils that the neighbour was growing (???????????) in the compost heap
<duflu> pitti: Hi, good. How is life on the other side?
<duflu> Or maybe don't answer that
<pitti> duflu: it's nice, thanks! dipping my toe into Javascript and general web stuff
<seb128> pitti, salut pitti, comment ça va ? le printemps est arrivé chez vous aussi ?
<pitti> and writing a lot of glib again, that's been a while
 * duflu finds the measure of successful planting is whether he can see a nice line of colour in satellite photos :)
<pitti> seb128: oui, le temps est fabuleux ! on a fait une longue randonnée samedi, et j'ai travaillé dans la garden hier
 * Laney finds the plot on google earth
<duflu> glib is so last century. And also critical to everything
<duflu> Oh I meant glibc, but almost the same answer
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<Laney> https://goo.gl/maps/mwqXGqamwAv
<Laney> ahhh there's the ol place
<Laney> hey flexiondotorg, how are you?
<flexiondotorg> Laney good thanks.
<mvo> desrt: hey! good morning
<desrt> mvo: hey!  good weekend?
<desrt> duflu: >:|
<duflu> desrt: You know I mean it as a good thing. Same goes for Unix, C, ...
<mvo> desrt: yes, thank you! lots of sun here, which is great.
<desrt> ya... it was an amazingly good two days here, too
<mvo> :)
<FJKong> Laney: could you help to check #1656071, if it need SRU
<Laney> FJKong: sure, could do if you know how to fix it
<Laney> FJKong: you should close the upstream bug if it's not their problem
<FJKong> as fixed?
<Laney> maybe RESOLVED NOTGNOME
<Laney> how much time did you spend on this?
<Laney> we should be spending most time on bugs in things we ship by default imho
<FJKong> not too much, I just found it was fixed on debian
<FJKong> sure
<Laney> ok
<howefield> seems decent enough, giving me a window list at the bottom of the terminal
<howefield> oops
<jbicha> valve's steam packages are a mess https://bugs.debian.org/857596
<ubot5> Debian bug 857596 in src:steam "steam: Ships same files as Valve's official packages with different package name" [Important,Open]
<jcastro> I still don't get why we ship our own steam package
<jcastro> everytime they change something we need to go back and add udev rules, etc.
<jcastro> iirc our set of udev rules is still behind what they publish
<jbicha> jcastro: it's up-to-date now in zesty-proposed (new queue because I added a new binary pkg)
<jbicha> the other way is for Valve to work with Ubuntu to get their packages into the official Debian/Ubuntu repositories directly
<jcastro> yeah unfortunately they don't have resources to do so
<jcastro> I tried that last year when I met with them
<jbicha> because currently their packages are incompatible with Debian and Ubuntu's packages so what's the point in having their own apt repo then?
<jbicha> hire Canonical to take care of it?
<jcastro> at some point the debian/ubuntu package split out steam-devices for some reason
<jbicha> even before the steam-devices split, the package was already broken (valve's package is named steam-launcher; Debian's is named steam but they ship the same files)
<jcastro> oh
<jbicha> I guess the steam-devices split makes sense because it's possible to use those controllers without steam
<jcastro> yeah but like, is it worth keeping that delta
<jbicha> if they don't have the resources to make proper Ubuntu packages, why do they bother? if they discontinued their apt repo and pointed people to distro packages, it would fix the problem, right?
<jcastro> no because they don't want to do distro things
<jcastro> they want to say, publish new udev rules without having to wait on anybody else
<jbicha> all they have to do is release their tarball like every thing else
<jbicha> *like everyone else
<jcastro> if you want to give it a shot I can introduce you, they usually hang out in #steamos
<davmor2> cyphermox: you about dude?
<Laney> run
<davmor2> Laney: don't make me make you fix it
<cyphermox> davmor2: what's up?
<davmor2> cyphermox: on zesty I'm still hitting the normal no hit enter to continue dialogue that we always seem to hit.  I think I reported a bug for it but I'm trying to track it down.  But with final beta next week it would be nice to get it fixed if at all possible
<cyphermox> well, do we see it on many systems or just your system, or just vmware?
<cyphermox> I definitely couldn't reproduce this on the systems I have last I checked
<davmor2> cyphermox: I'm seeing across the board on kvm, xps13 and on i386 and amd64 on both oem and normal installs
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> davmor2: what is the bug number now?
<davmor2> cyphermox: I get the first dialogue that says install complete press okay to continue, but the remove boot media and hit enter one is missing
<davmor2> cyphermox: I'm tracking it down if I can't find it I'll file a new one in a minute
<cyphermox> davmor2: right
<davmor2> cyphermox: well I say missing what I mean is I'm dumped into a terminal that I can't escape from without hitting the power button till the system powers off
<davmor2> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1672441
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1672441 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Zesty daily] No remove media and hit enter to continue dialogue" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> cyphermox: I think it might of been someone else that reported it on the first beta testing maybe that is why I can't find it :(  so filed a new one for you anyway
<cyphermox> ack, ta
<Laney> tedg: hi, do you have any news for me?
<davmor2> cyphermox: by the way weirdly it works on rebooting live session just fails on installs
<tedg> Laney: News no. One test left.
<flocculant> davmor2: not seeing that reboot from install issue - though I am seeing it almost hanging - then catching up
<davmor2> flocculant: so you see the dialogue saying remove boot media and hit enter to reboot?
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: did you see bug 1668664 ?
<ubot5> bug 1668664 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Drop "Open a " from .desktop Actions" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1668664
<flocculant> davmor2: yea
<flocculant> davmor2: didn't think it was going to show - but then it did - like I say looked like it was hanging
<davmor2> cyphermox: ^ so it sounds like there is an issue just with different outcomes :(
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, I have, but my focus on firefox atm is making it possible to build it in the archive again :)
<flocculant> davmor2: tried twice more - not seeing it
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, I think we've got everything now for building firefox in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/ (I'm going to give it a try later)
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, nice, could you push for bzr change for ff53 trusty beta
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, oh, did I not do that?
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, is tb45.8 no its way? :)
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, it will be
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, not yet, I would have picked it from the package soon
<willcooke> night all
<willcooke> Monday done
<robert_ancell> mterry, with that lightdm MP for unity8 guest sessions - should /var/run/mir_socket should be done as a socket like the /tmp/.X11-unix one is later in that file?
<flocculant> cyphermox: added a comment to davmor2's bug - I got it to fail with ubuntu
<mterry> robert_ancell: you mean as a unix line?
<robert_ancell> mterry, yeah
<mterry> robert_ancell: I *think* the file-type line makes sense for file sockets?   I only see the unix line used for anonymous sockets
<mterry> robert_ancell: the file-type line is used in snapd for the mir interface
<robert_ancell> mterry, it should be the same as the X11 socket right?
<mterry> robert_ancell: but that X11 socket line is an anonymous socket, not a socket on the file system
<robert_ancell> mterry, no, the X11 socket is a file socket
<robert_ancell> /tmp/.X11-unix/X0
<mterry> robert_ancell: but that line in the file uses @/tmp/...  where the @ indicates not a filesystem one right?
<robert_ancell> mterry, I don't know about the AppArmor syntax, but the X11 socket is definitely a file
<tyhicks> if it is a socket file, simply use a file rule:
<tyhicks>   /path/to/socket/file rw,
<tyhicks> if it is an anonymous or abstract socket, I'd suggest checking out the "Unix socket rules" section of the apparmor.d(5) man page
<mterry> Right, abstract is the word I should have been using
<mterry> robert_ancell: ^
<robert_ancell> They're both unix sockets
<robert_ancell> == abstract socket?
<mterry> robert_ancell: I understand that /tmp/.X11-unix/X0 is a file on the system.  But that rule in the profile is referencing an abstract socket that also uses that path string
<mterry> robert_ancell: an abstract socket is one that isn't in the file system
 * robert_ancell is confused by terminology
<mterry> I think
<robert_ancell> Either way, they're both the same type of socket, so the rules should probably be using the same syntax..
<mterry> robert_ancell: yeah, see unix(7) and search for abstract
<mterry> robert_ancell: I'm saying that this rule is not for the socket at file path /tmp/.X11-unix/X0 -- it's for an abstract socket that happens to use that string
<robert_ancell> oh, I see
<robert_ancell> Is that ever used?
<mterry> I dunno
<mterry> robert_ancell: in /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/X you can see file-based rules
<mterry> And abstract ones
<robert_ancell> aha
<mterry> I guess X11 allows both?
<robert_ancell> I guess?
<mterry> Maybe the file ones are deprecated -- that abstraction only allows reading it, not writing to it
 * mterry needs to run to grocery store to have food during this storm tomorrow
<tyhicks> robert_ancell, mterry: you can see both abstract and path-based sockets are in use by `netstat -aA unix | grep X11`
<robert_ancell> tyhicks, ta
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-03-14
<hikiko> hello
<Sweetshark-web> hello fellow kids!
 * Sweetshark-web is still setting up his new box, so using some ... ad-hoc setup here for now for IRC.
<ksamak> Trevinho: hi, just for info, i've updated my coding style on https://code.launchpad.net/~ksamak/compiz/ezoom_focus_tracking/+merge/318270
<Laney> moin moin
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you today?
<didrocks> hey Sweetshark-web, Laney! re seb128
<davmor2> Morning all
<Laney> hey seb128 hey didrocks hey Sweetshark-web hey davmor2!
<Laney> seb128: GREAT!
<Laney> climbing last night, then had fish & chips round a friend's house
<Laney> how are you all?
<Laney> Sweetshark-web: what's the new machine?
<didrocks> good good! Trying to handle life :-)
<didrocks> hey davmor2
<seb128> hey Sweetshark-web davmor2, re didrocks
<davmor2> Laney: good thanks my evening was nearly as exciting we went shopping
<seb128> Laney, nice! weather is nice here, need to go play some tennis (probably tomorrow), the winter season is over and the summer one didn't start yet so we don't have training atm, I went to dutch class yesterday which is nice but less exciting
<didrocks> davmor2: well, you may have to climb :)
<davmor2> didrocks: I was up the wall I can tell you ;)
<didrocks> heh
<Laney> seb128: the dutch have been in the news a lot this week ;-)
<seb128> yeah, elections are coming!
<Laney> do you get to vote?
<seb128> oh, also international conflicts
<seb128> no, it's only dutch citizen
<seb128> residents can vote at local/city elections only
<Laney> same here i think
 * Laney is having fun in a fedora instance
<seb128> Laney, what are you trying there?
<Sweetshark-web> Laney: lenovo t450s
<Sweetshark-web> eh t460s
<Laney> seb128: debugging a crash in an upstream friendly way
<Laney> lxd has fedora images :-)
<davmor2> flocculant: \o/ at last I'm not going mad \o/
<davmor2> flocculant: thanks for that dude :)
<seb128> :-)
<Sweetshark-web> i5, 20GB RAM, 512GB SSD. needed some convincing to install Ubuntu (first needed to disable this UEFI/TPM crap, then install from USB CD didnt work, install of 16.04.2 from USB stick didnt work either "something something kernel: invalid argument", install of 16.10 from stick then worked)
<Sweetshark-web> Laney: was a bit worried that I bought a machine that I couldnt install Ubuntu on when 16.04 from stick failed too.
<davmor2> Sweetshark-web: what did you use to transfer the image to usb?
 * Sweetshark-web makes mental note to permanently disable computrace in bios now that the machine is basically up.
<davmor2> Sweetshark-web: also you could probably of got it working with uefi if you used 64 bit
<Sweetshark-web> davmor2: that usb startup creator thingie on my old 16.04 machine.
<davmor2> Sweetshark-web: next time try disks I found it was more reliable
<Sweetshark-web> Being away from email for one day: find 500 and 1295 new emails on the next in the accounts.
 * Sweetshark-web still need to split out old mail. 36GB of email seems to approach "too much" for notmuch, your friendly email indexer.
<Sweetshark-web> good to see it carried me this far though.
 * Sweetshark-web likes the battery life of the new machine: 11h30 remaining with 80% charge left.
<Laney> https://rr-project.org/
<Laney> not seen that before
<OerHeks>  This server could not prove that it is rr-project.org; its security certificate is from *.github.com.
<OerHeks> yeah, don't visit that page
<Laney> OH NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<OerHeks> without the https, the page loads fine, Laney http://rr-project.org/
<Laney> good, hope that makes you feel safe
<davmor2> seb128, Laney: what's the difference between xterm and uxterm cause I can't find uxterm package and the description of xterm and uxterm are identical
<Laney> davmor2: different settings related to unicode or something, see the manpage?
<davmor2> Laney: thanks dude
<Laney> not everything has its own package - in this case both come from xterm
<Laney> dpkg -S /path/to/binary
<Laney> dpkg -S $(which uxterm)
<davmor2> Laney: yeah that's what I thought but I couldn't see any difference between them which is what was throwing me
<davmor2> Laney: so you are right uxterm is for unicode environments so thanks for that :)
<Laney> cool
<flocculant> davmor2: :) hate to think that not saying anything and laughing behind your back would make you feel mad ...
<davmor2> flocculant: hahaha I don't need help to feel mad just ask Laney :D
<flocculant> :)
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: question why do we put the three icons for libreoffice in the launcher and not just the lo launcher?  I'm assuming it is specified somewhere but just wondered about it
<mterry> seb128: is there an existing silo for unity-control-center?  If not, mind if I spin one out for my onlyshowin-unity7-take2 branch?
<seb128> mterry, hey, I'm not aware of a u-c-c silo but I didn't pay much attention to what is going on there recently, the list of silos is public though so it should be easy enough to check?
<mterry> seb128: sure I can check for current ones, just checking in in case there were plans or whatever -- I'll manage it
<seb128> I don't think there is
<seb128> we have the XDG_DESKTOP_DESKTOP always including "Unity7" nowadays?
<seb128> the change looks fine on principle/to land to me so feel free to put it into a silo
<mterry> k
<mterry> seb128: yeah u7 does Unity;Unity7 and u8 does Unity;Unity8
<mterry> I don't think it was used (until this)
<Laney> It's new in zesty
<seb128> that's done by gnome-session right?
<seb128> or asked different it doesn't require you to use a lightdm or gdm to start your session to have the correct value?
<mterry> Yeah, gnome-session
<seb128> cool
<Sweet5hark> davmor2: that was a design decision I havent be part of originally.
 * willcooke rings the bell
 * Sweetshark wants food then.
<seb128> early bell today?
<Sweetshark> fooood!
<seb128> or is the bell saying that's it getting late to get that tea ready before the meeting? ;-)
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Meeting - 2017-03-14
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar 14 15:30:19 2017 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Meeting - 2017-03-14 | Current topic:
<willcooke> seb128, it's the "last orders, finish your pint" bell :D
<seb128> :-)
 * willcooke puts down his cocktail 
<hikiko> hey
<hikiko> guys
<willcooke> hey hikiko - are you here for the meeting?
<hikiko> willcooke, I forgot to send my bullets
<hikiko> and I was about to leave
<hikiko> can I paste them here?
<hikiko> 1st?
<hikiko> sorrt!!
<willcooke> ah sure
<willcooke> I've got your email, but let's do thgat
<andyrock> hey
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong, flexiondotorg, happyaron (out), hikiko (not out), laney, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<seb128> _o/
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Meeting - 2017-03-14 | Current topic: hikiko
<hikiko> oh ok then!
<hikiko> * chromium:
<hikiko> - begun working on input handling, I've done some initial stub implementations and now adding code
<hikiko> * u7:
<hikiko> - working on a focus/deco related bug that breaks the rolling windows and causes some other issues +looking at our grab code
<hikiko> EOF
<hikiko> thanks + sorry!
<willcooke> thanks hikiko
<desrt> o hai
<willcooke> hikiko, did the UI for low gfx land
<willcooke> ?
<hikiko> good afternoon everyone /me leaving
<hikiko> no willcooke :/
<hikiko> waiting for review
<willcooke> hikiko, Trevinho , please could you close that out tomorrow ^
<willcooke> thanks hikiko, have a good evening
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Meeting - 2017-03-14 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> hey
<Trevinho> ok
<andyrock> basically working on cr+mir
<andyrock> I've been working on gbm buffer surfaces, I got the first results now I'm fixing it
<andyrock> problems with mir mostly
<andyrock> eof
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Meeting - 2017-03-14 | Current topic: attente
<attente> hey
<attente> just gtk-mir bugs and some discussions about possibly overhauling the clipboard api upstream for the content-hub clipboard app
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Meeting - 2017-03-14 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> hey.  dconf stuff.  getting the service to actually use the new object hierarchy instead of the old code.  expect workingness in another week.
<desrt> eof.
<willcooke> thanks desrt
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Meeting - 2017-03-14 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * submitted fix to bug #1646585
<dgadomski> * working on bug #1654696
<dgadomski> eof
<ubot5> bug 1646585 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Zesty) "oem-config replaces /etc/resolv.conf symlink with a hard file" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1646585
<ubot5> bug 1654696 in Nvidia "Ubuntu 16.04 Desktop ubiquity documentation is lacking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1654696
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Meeting - 2017-03-14 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong> hey
<FJKong> #1644781 Sushi-start fails with 16.10 upgrade, both Unity and Mate
<FJKong> #1656071 Expect Preview in 16.10 When I Press Space, Instead, Nothing Happens
<FJKong> Discuss about list of Top  Chinese apps for snapping.
<FJKong> some other merging work and avahi learning
<FJKong> eof
<willcooke> thanks FJKong
<willcooke> #topic flocculant
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Meeting - 2017-03-14 | Current topic: flocculant
<willcooke> err
<willcooke> sorry flocculant
<willcooke> #topic flexiondotorg
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Meeting - 2017-03-14 | Current topic: flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> Time appropriate greetings!
<flexiondotorg>  - PoC Nylas Pro snap
<flexiondotorg>  - Call with Screen Cloud.
<flexiondotorg>  - PoC Vectr snap
<flexiondotorg>  - Call with Nylas.
<flexiondotorg>  - Updated PoC snap for Brave.
<flexiondotorg>  - Thanks to Trevinho Indicator icons fixed in Electron apps.
<flexiondotorg>   - Update Skype, Discord, Itch, Visual Studio Code, Spotity, Brave.
<flexiondotorg> - Call with Vectr
<flexiondotorg> - Created script for a video and documentation for Electron developers who want to snap their applications.
<flexiondotorg> - Contacting projects and ISVs to introduce them the snaps.
<flexiondotorg> end
<flexiondotorg> And I've got people who are interested in cr+mir
<willcooke> thanks flexiondotorg
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Meeting - 2017-03-14 | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke>   More
<willcooke> 3 of 34
<willcooke>  
<willcooke> Expand all Print all In new window
<willcooke> Re: Weekly meeting today - 1530 UTC
<willcooke> Inbox
<willcooke> x
<willcooke> Aron Xu	
<willcooke> Hi, Sorry wasn't sending this in time: 1. nm-oem PPA for priority NM updates ...
<willcooke> 8 Mar (6 days ago)
<willcooke> Aron Xu
<willcooke> 11:12 (4 hours ago)
<willcooke> to me
<willcooke> 1. Sync with OEM people for a list of NM bugs they care the most
<willcooke> 2. Fix of LP: #1656785
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1656785 in netcat-openbsd (Ubuntu) "nc -d -l does not return data (only empty strings)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1656785
<willcooke> 3. Follow up of Laney's security fix on nm-applet with upstream
<willcooke> 4. zfs-linux initramfs improvements, along with ADT fix
<willcooke> wat!
<willcooke> le sigh
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Meeting - 2017-03-14 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> oic
<Laney> • autopkgtest:
<Laney> ∘ rework ssh-debug-hook patch after pi_tti's review, re-test (fight with testsuite), deploy
<Laney> ∘ camitk is a big test
<Laney> ∘ OOMs are a sign of a real failure if they happen a lot
<Laney> ∘ try to chivvy some people to fix tests (sphinx, camitk <- qtbase)
<Laney> • sync glib2.0 with new big packaging update after running it by the RT
<Laney> ∘ notice that the gdb integration is partially installed in a wrong path, prep a commit to fix that
<Laney> ∘ tests are broken with tzdata 2017a, submitted a patch upstream
<Laney> • try to fix some tests (gjs -> libsecret is a new failure, fwded at https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=779918)
<ubot5> Gnome bug 779918 in general "gjs crashed with SIGSEGV in gjs_object_from_g_object" [Critical,New]
<Laney> • tried to give some team members hints about things they might work on
<Laney> • Upload new default wallpaper
<Laney> • Some random merges / syncs of new versions and some sponsoring
<Laney> • FYI: off Thursday & Friday
<Laney> 🚡
<willcooke> thanks Laney :)
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Meeting - 2017-03-14 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> flexiondotorg: * Released Chromium v56 update.
<qengho> * Buiding new Chromium v57. Fixing ARM64 on Y and X again.
<qengho> Ugh. ignore the f:
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks qengho, any joy with that ARM64 h/w?
<qengho> I haven't ordered.
<qengho> Soon.
<willcooke> ack
<willcooke> thx
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Meeting - 2017-03-14 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • looked at the libinput current status and what work we need to do next cycle to make it default for Unity, commented on potential backport to 16.04 (request from the oem team)
<seb128> • tested gtk theming with the current snap desktop launcher and gtk platform snap (some user emailed about having issues with that)
<seb128> • joined some meetings discussing desktop work that might be needed in next cycles (like libinput)
<seb128> • usual day-to-day work (bugs triaging, some reviews, participated to some mailing list discussions, ...)
<seb128> </Week>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweetshark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Meeting - 2017-03-14 | Current topic: Sweetshark
<Sweetshark> - tried to reproduce yakkety 5.2.6/i386 test fail locally: Didnt work, seems to be fine in a local VM
<Sweetshark> - uploaded 5.2.6/yakkety l10n package (missing due to ppa size limits)
<Sweetshark> - merged upstream memory management work, had fun with regression due to changes on master after the patch was pushed to review
<Sweetshark>   (CI of change green, master green, merge red)
<Sweetshark> - backups and slowly decommissioning my trusty Lenovo W520 (and along with it: "The Brick" as you affectionally called its 170W power supply)
<Sweetshark> - setup of shiny new Lenovo T460s. Some issues: Disabled TPM for install, still couldnt boot from 16.04.2 USB-CD, tried to boot 16.04.2 USB-Stick: failed with ",,, kernel: invalid parameter", finally succeeded setting up from a 16.10 USB stick
<Sweetshark> - updating https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BjoernMichaelsem/YourDeveloperApplication (whoa, thats dated)
<Sweetshark> - 1-2 endorsements there would be good, as pitti is formally not a peer anymore :_(
<Sweetshark> EOF
<willcooke> desktoppers, please endorse Sweetshark ^
<willcooke> thanks Sweetshark
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Meeting - 2017-03-14 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Finally tracked down the at-spi race condition, or what I thought was a race condition. See bug 1670933.
<willcooke> * Continued debugging of the installer in xenial not working properly with orca on some pages. I think it may have something to do with main loops being started/stopped, something we had a problem with before, but was solved at the time.
<willcooke> * Spent time getting more acquainted with at-spi internals, in preparation for writing a cross-desktop/freedesktop spec to deal with assistive technology input event processing.
<ubot5> bug 1670933 in Light Display Manager "Accessibility partly broken due to X root window being kept from login session." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1670933
<Laney> pitt_i is a peer in the sense that matters
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Meeting - 2017-03-14 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - cups-browsed: Investigations about letting all events being treated out of the main thread, after a hint of desrt.
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Updated the PPD file generator for driverless printing to the current state of CUPS, improved error handling when PPD cannot be generated.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2017: Preparation of the students for the CPD projects, found mentor for GTK part.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Meeting - 2017-03-14 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Fixed snapcraft-preload to work properly with abstract sockets (such as X Dpy)
<Trevinho> · Snapcraft-preload cleanups and some template rewriting in C++14
<Trevinho> · Updates to the nextcloud-snap, now it's building in their travis.
<Trevinho> · Some debugging for indicators and electron apps (needs some upstream improvements)
<Trevinho> · New unity landing
<Trevinho> · Some reviews (I need to finish the hikiko one)
<Trevinho>  /eof
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Meeting - 2017-03-14 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> stopped being on holiday
<willcooke> #topic APB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Meeting - 2017-03-14 | Current topic: APB
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Meeting - 2017-03-14 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Anyone got anything to share
<willcooke> ?
<seb128> not a meeting topic but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BjoernMichaelsem/YourDeveloperApplication isn't a valid page?
<seb128> Sweetshark, ^
<seb128> (that's the url you shared)
<Laney> in terms of that
<Laney> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/libr/libreoffice/zesty/amd64
<Sweetshark> seb128: whops, typo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BjoernMichaelsen/YourDeveloperApplication
<Laney> we were promised a followup upload to fix the tests
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<Laney> I had to force-badtest the old version which let the pressure off...
<willcooke> Sweetshark, please follow up after the meeting ^
<willcooke> thanks all
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar 14 15:47:54 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2017/ubuntu-desktop.2017-03-14-15.30.moin.txt
<seb128> Laney, dget people.canonical.com/~bjoern/zesty/5.3.0/libreoffice_5.3.0~rc3-0ubuntu3.dsc && design && dput? ;-)
<seb128> I wonder if Bjoern asked for sponsoring and nobody picked it up (that would be mostly forgetting)
<Laney> ok, but I don't poll random URLs to find packages to sponsor
<seb128> well you have your solution though :-)
<seb128> (I assume it fixes it)
<seb128> but yeah, Sweetshark you should go through sponsoring requests bugs (though unsure if many are doing sponsoring shift/if anyone would have picked it up) until you get your ppu
<Laney> we can run the tests against a PPA to verify that
<Laney> is it in one?
<Sweetshark> Laney: nope. But will do that.
<Laney> cool
<Sweetshark> FWIW, 5.3.1 rc2 has been tagged already. So I can do that with the upstream version bump.
<jbicha> yes, please file a bug and subscribe ~ubuntu-sponsors
<jbicha> then you can complain if it gets ignored for too long
<Laney> Sweetshark: make sure you do something to prevent l10n and libreoffice going in out of sync please
<Sweetshark> Laney: k
<Laney> merci!
<flocculant> willcooke: :D
<Laney> it's just gone all dark
<Laney> big ol' grey cloud rolling in
<willcooke> tkamppeter, are oki colour lasers well supported do you know?
<willcooke> seb128, that means I didnt fix it ^ ;)
<seb128> willcooke, new printer?
<willcooke> seb128, looks like I need a new one, yeah.
<seb128> Laney, sun has been replaced by clouds here as well :-/
<Laney> oho
<Laney> mterry: Just seen that you've built that change for Xenial - don't think it's good there
<mterry> Laney: oh my goodness, right.  I'm stuck in Touch mindspace
<Laney> :)
<mterry> thx
<Laney> np
<seb128> have a nice evening desktopers!
<Laney> night seb128!
<seb128> bye Laney, see you tomorrow :-)
<seb128> enjoy climbing if you go tonight!
<Laney> nope, that's tomorrow
<Laney> pub quiz!
<seb128> sounds fun as well :-)
<seb128> k, I'm off, see you
<Laney> me too, night!
<willcooke> me three, night
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-03-15
<hikiko> hi
<flexiondotorg> Morning hikiko
<hikiko> morning flexiondotorg
<didrocks> hey flexiondotorg, hikiko
<flexiondotorg> Morning didrocks
<hikiko> hi didrocks
<Sweetshark> morning all
<hikiko> morning Sweetshark
<hikiko> :)p
<willcooke> morning all
<Laney> hey hey
<willcooke> ahoy Laney
<willcooke> Beautiful day today
<Laney> hey willcooke
<Laney> it is!
<Laney> https://youtu.be/4OESp5Sts4s?t=14s
<willcooke> :)
 * Laney used to think that was "drinks and gravy in the park"
<Laney> ahh, bisto
<davmor2> Morning all
<willcooke> hi davmor2
<seb128> good morning Sweetshark willcooke Laney
<davmor2> Laney, seb128, willcooke: was there a new version of software updater pushed out seems the details view is only one line thick again
<willcooke> I want to buy an attachment for the hoover for hard floors.  Dyson want 35 quid for a bit of plastic.  True story.
<seb128> davmor2, what distro serie?
<seb128> willcooke, they know how to make money :-/
<Laney> willcooke: 3d printer!
<davmor2> seb128: zesty it was fixed to 200px iirc with flexiondotorg patch that barry landed but now it is down to one line again
<seb128> davmor2, dpkg -l | grep aptdaemon?
<seb128> davmor2, that version is stil in zesty-proposed it seems
<seb128> did out test out of proposed before and reinstalled without that pocket?
<seb128> libsecret autopkg issues blocking it
<davmor2> seb128: ah I might of tested the fixed package that might be the reason
<seb128> which probably has nothing to do with the change
<seb128> I pinged barry about it
<Laney> libsecret isn't blocking aptdaemon, it's aptdaemon itself
<desrt> good morning everyone!
<Laney> hey seb128!
<Laney> hey desrt!
<desrt> hi laney :)
<seb128> hey Laney :-)
<Laney> what's up
<seb128> ups
<desrt> seb128: hi!
<seb128> I hit the wrong line
<seb128> Laney is right
<desrt> Laney: not much.  looking forward to a relatively relaxing day.  think i will stay home tonight, even
<seb128> still probably not due to the change
<seb128> but some look real issue, maybe packagekit version changed or bindings did
<seb128> barry should sort it out...
<Laney> desrt: nice
<Laney> we're supposed to be singing at the folk club tonight
<seb128> Laney has a busy life :-)
<seb128> pub quiz yesterday, climbing and singing tonight
<Laney> yep
<Laney> won't be doing very much for the rest of the week though (H)
<willcooke> Laney, seb128 - what are your thoughts on this bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/oem-priority/+bug/1667222
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1667222 in OEM Priority Project "set password in "user accounts panel' won't remove user from "nopasswdlogin" in all cases" [Critical,Confirmed]
<willcooke> low priority ^
<seb128> willcooke, it seems a bit annoying ... it's somewhat similar/has to do with the one Laney fixed no?
<Laney> I'm sure there are some other problems there
<seb128> or at least the "user not removed from nopasswd"
<seb128> did we SRU that fix to xenial btw?
<Laney> the group thing is okay I think, but switching between the modes is a bit ropey
<Laney> yes
<seb128> great
<Laney> might be waiting verification still
 * seb128 looks
<seb128> yeah, still in proposed
<willcooke> so you think that setting a new password should indeed remove the user from the nopasswd group?
<seb128> well if you have a password then you are not *no*passwd...
<Laney> I think the testcase I gave in the SRU bug that I fixed is fixed
<Laney> I don't claim that all bugs around nopasswdlogin are gone
<seb128> right
<seb128> that's what is writing on the SRU bug comments
<willcooke> yeah, the original problem is fixed
<seb128> they made it verification-done and opened the other one as a follow up
<Laney> like,
<seb128> but the appdata one failed verification
<Laney> be in nopasswdlogin, open u-c-c, weird shit happens
<seb128> which is what is blocking the SRU :-/
<Laney> I can believe that
<willcooke> seb128, while we're waiting to see what is going on with livepatch, would you be able to see if we can get that sorted out? ^
<Laney> well maybe Robert can have a look at his fix and decide if it should go in anyway or if he can fix it up or if he needs to revert it
<seb128> robert_ancell, ^
<Laney> woah
 * Laney isn't used to that guy being on IRC when he is
<seb128> yeah, I was surprised to see his nick on the channel :p
<seb128> willcooke, "that" being the stucked SRU or the new problem?
<willcooke> seb128, I guess both really :)
<seb128> willcooke, but yeah, I'm going to have a look to that new one, it's not an option used often I think and not really a security issue but it could mislead users to think their account is locked when it's not which is not nice
<seb128> let's see what robert_ancell says about the SRU
<willcooke> thanks chaps
<Laney> thx
<seb128> yw!
<willcooke> I think I worked out whats wrong with my printer
<Laney> seb128: all those code paths are a bit annoying btw
<willcooke> there is a
<Laney> lemme know if you want me to review your fix :-/
<seb128> Laney, thanks, reviews are always welcome!
<Laney> also I think upstream just removed the nopasswd stuff
 * robert_ancell forgot to close XChat...
<seb128> lol
<Laney> run
<seb128> night robert_ancell
<seb128> :-)
<willcooke> *an electric motor inside which seems to drive some belt connected to the big transfer drum.  It seems to be jammed and getting very hot, so I think it's just broken.   A new part > cost of a new printer.
<willcooke> night robert_ancell :)
<Laney> willcooke: can you get it out?
<robert_ancell> Laney, what was my fix?
<Laney> appdata for u-c-c
<Laney> the bug got verification-failed
<willcooke> Laney, no, it's really annoying - the mounting seems to be moulded in and so getting just the motor out would break the plastic supporting the rest of the gubbins.
<robert_ancell> oh, I was looking at the nopasswd bug
<Laney> heh
<robert_ancell> night all!
<davmor2> willcooke: just buy an Air Ram mk2 if you need to vac ceilings get a multi too and be done ;)
 * Sweetshark tried kvm/virt-manager and feels stupid about having VirtualBox around still.
<seb128> Sweetshark, what's wrong with virtualbox?
<seb128> Sweetshark, oh btw how did that ppa upload from yesterday go? build is done?
<Sweetshark> seb128: 5.2.6/yakkety is smoketested and moved to the libreoffice ppa, 5.3.1/zesty is uploaded and currently building in a personal ppa. 5.3.1 snap was also updated, succeeded on amd64, broke on armhf due to infra, broke on i386 in a test, but maybe a heisenbug. retried armhf, i386.
<seb128> k
<seb128> Sweetshark, let me know if/when you need sponsoring for something
<Sweetshark> seb128: willdo.
<Sweetshark> seb128: compared to vbox, kvm is just much smoother in desktop/video emulation for me for starters. installs were also really quick, so IO might be better too. but that might also just be my new hardware.
<seb128> I should give it a try again
<Sweetshark> seb128: also thorsten from #libreoffice-dev showed me he can boot into his native windows dual-boot install from the running linux, which is quite cool.
<seb128> that sounds useful
<Sweetshark> seb128: He said the only tricky thing is not to miss the grub menu, because booting into the linux install that you are currently running causes some confusion between host and guest.
<Sweetshark> "Yo dawg, We heard you like linux, so we put your linux in your linux ..."
<tedg> Laney: So I have a silo building (failing on PPC) that has UAL without Upstart, but it's still blocked on s390x because of other deps.
<tedg> Laney: Do you want my to try to get those in the same silo or do you want to do "archive magic" to do rebuilds later?
<xnox> tedg, what silo? =) can i look?
<tedg> xnox: No, it's for Laney only.
<tedg> xnox: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577
<Laney> hi tedg
 * xnox is *sad*
<Laney> Nice one
<Laney> tedg: It comes down to u-s-s?
<tedg> Laney: Yeah, I've pinged kenvandine about that one and he's looking into it.
<xnox> tedg, powerpc should be dropped as an architecture anyway; and s390x should not have ual as we don't support clicks/desktop there at all
<Laney> Stop it please
<Laney> tedg: Thanks, ok, sounds good
<Laney> You can upload the things into the silo to see if they work
<tedg> xnox: Well, I'm not going to argue those points. But from an academic perspective, my stuff shouldn't break there either. :-)
<kenvandine> on my todo list for this morning
<xnox> tedg, right, imho then powerpc/s390x builds should be libertine-less as we don't support graphical desktops on those arches anymore.
<tedg> xnox: Also, FWIW, this silo drops click support as well ;-)
<xnox> or at least we have for sure not ported libertine, nor tested it on powerpc & s390x
<Laney> xnox: We don't add arch-specific hacks all over the archive
<Laney> Can you please leave it?
<Laney> We're close to getting this fixed now
<tedg> For the record, if someone wanted to get me an s390x rack I could use as a desktop, I'd be happy to dogfood it :-)
<xnox> lol, ok.
<kenvandine> *happily* :-D
<xnox> Laney, ok
<Laney> thx
<Laney> tedg: kenvandine: I'll be off tomorrow and Friday, so if you could check that you can get gtk built against this then please feel free to publish
<kenvandine> sure
<Laney> after uss is fixed I would hope that libertine and then ual should get builds automatically
<Laney> assuming there's no other problem
<kenvandine> tedg, does this silo also fix the issues renatu was talking about with app starting when dbus-user-session is installed?
<tedg> kenvandine: Yes
<kenvandine> woot
<renatu> wow \o/
<tedg> kenvandine: When it's not installed though, right?
<kenvandine> application starting is sort of important :)
<kenvandine> the issue was when dbus-user-session was installed
<renatu> tedg, yes after install dbus-user-session the apps does not start from content-hub anymore.
<tedg> Okay, perhaps I'm confused then. It fixes the issue of dbus-user-session not being installed, which ual needs.
<kenvandine> yeah, that's not the issue i was talking about
<renatu> tedg, did you remember that you told me that the env vars could be wrong
<tedg> Yeah, but that's a content-hub issue.
<renatu> tedg, but only happens after install  dbus-user-session
<tedg> Yes, it happens when content-hub is using systemd instead of upstart.
<tedg> Upstart has the environment of the full graphic session because it is once per session, where systemd is once per user.
<renatu> humm I tought that was transparent for content-hub
<tedg> So we have to include more environment.
<kenvandine> to be clear, content-hub is using UAL
<kenvandine> we don't use systemd directly
<tedg> That environment is getting taken from the launching process.
<kenvandine> or is it the exec-tool?
<tedg> Which *should* be the same for everyone. But somehow must be different.
<tedg> kenvandine: Wait, are we talking "applicaiton launching" or "untrusted helper launching" ?
<kenvandine> i think it's both
<kenvandine> renatu, right?
<kenvandine> renatu, it's an issue with both importing and exporting?
<renatu> kenvandine, let me try. I am not sure
<kenvandine> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/no_upstart/+merge/319926
<kenvandine> Laney, perhaps you can review that
<kenvandine> the upstart build depends was synthetic, looks like Mirv added that just to keep it from building on those arches
<renatu> kenvandine, tedg: works to pick a file (dbus-user-session)
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> so the untrusted helper launching does work
<renatu> kenvandine, ted: but does not work to export
<kenvandine> it's just the app launching that doesn't
<renatu> kenvandine, what is the diff?
<kenvandine> export just uses UAL to launch the app
<kenvandine> importing uses the untrusted helper to setup a trust session and launch the app
<kenvandine> it's a little different
<kenvandine> so the trust session works, so woot
<tedg> So this branch changes that :-)
<kenvandine> simple app launching doesn't...
<tedg> It makes the helpers use systemd as well.
<kenvandine> tedg, so i wonder if you are breaking content-hub :)
<kenvandine> i'll test that with the silo
<tedg> Cool.
<kenvandine> tedg, i'm going to build uss in the silo, want me to rebuild ual too?
<tedg> kenvandine: Give me two minutes...
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> tedg, i'll let you kick the build tne
<kenvandine> then
<tedg> K, trying to find a fix for these powerpc failures.
<davmor2> willcooke: do you know when the new slide artworks is likely to land?  Still got the Yak on installer slides
<willcooke> davmor2, I just branched the code
<davmor2> willcooke: awesome thanks
<willcooke> in anticipation of the graphics hitting my inbox in the next few mins
<willcooke> davmor2, should be the next hour or so
<davmor2> willcooke: so should be in tomorrows iso right?
<willcooke> davmor2, depends on how charitable xnox is feeling :)
<davmor2> willcooke: between you saying please and me shouting DO IT NOW DAMN YOU! should be good ;)
<xnox> willcooke, did you vote remain?
<davmor2> xnox: did you?
<xnox> of course
 * willcooke is wearing a Union Jack as a shirt and drinking lager at 2:30pm 
<xnox> willcooke, with or without scottish flag union jack?
 * willcooke <- not a xenophobe 
 * xnox wants dragon on top of union jack
<davmor2> willcooke: I think you'll find that is a Union Flag unless it is on a ship :P
<willcooke> davmor2, damn it, I nearly put "flag"
<willcooke> I knew someone would point that out :)
<davmor2> xnox: don't give George another target damn you I like dragons
<davmor2> willcooke: I like the title pedant :D
<davmor2> xnox: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86MO-JWTNjo I think that is Mays official response right?
<xnox> more like this: https://www.facebook.com/999BABF/posts/1417849411607460:0
<tedg> kenvandine: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2577/+build/12129615
<tedg> kenvandine: Can we drop U1 auth as well?
<tedg> kenvandine: I think it doesn't work...
<kenvandine> tedg, in uss?
<tedg> kenvandine: I thought all the u1auth stuff was now macaroons.
<kenvandine> i haven't looked at any of that
<tedg> I might be confused, but I thought dobey was trying to move out of libu1auth everywhere.
<kenvandine> i think we only use it in the updates panel
<tedg> Yeah, you need to talk to snapd for that now.
<kenvandine> right
<tedg> Well and apt.
<kenvandine> so all of that can be removed for now
<kenvandine> jgdx, ^^
<kenvandine> tedg, what about system image?
<tedg> kenvandine: snapd
<tedg> There is no system image
<tedg> snapd ate it.
<kenvandine> right, i'm thinking we just remove the updates panel completely
<kenvandine> for now
<tedg> Well, I imagine you'll want the same QML, just a different model.
<kenvandine> yeah, but until we have time to port that
<kenvandine> we can just disable building it
<tedg> The updates made it look really nice, would hate to lose that :-)
<jgdx> kenvandine, yes to that
<kenvandine> porting that panel isn't on our backlog
<jgdx> we want to use some qml bits from it in the apt-based one, but other than that…
<kenvandine> but it should be
<dobey> do what
<dobey> kenvandine: yeah you should just get rid of the updates panel entirely now
<kenvandine> i'll prepare a branch that does that
<dobey> i don't think we want to spend time writing a bunch of code to have apt updates in u8 system settings do we?
<kenvandine> dobey, i don't think we know right now
<dobey> current update-manager should work under unity8 i think; might need a little tweaking to ensure it's getting started in that session though
<dobey> whatever does the popping up of it and such, that is
<dobey> ouch. $600+ for 64GB DDR4 :-/
<Laney> tedg: you dont have to care about ppc; it's going away and britney already ignores it
<tedg> Laney: I think I fixed it :-)
<Laney> good, if it indicated a real bug :P
<dobey> Laney, willcooke: can we just make gtk+ not build the mir back-end on s390x?
<Laney> "can" yes, "should" no
<Laney> these upstart dependencies have to be sorted out anyway
<dobey> yes, but support mir/unity8 stuff on s390x is an oxymoron
<Laney> support upstart into the future becomes one too
<dobey> i'm not talking about supporting upstart
<Laney> adding technical debt into the gtk+3.0 package doesn't seem like fun either
<Laney> doing what you want just kicks the can down the road
<Laney> you are going to have to unwind the upstart stuff at some point
<dobey> upstart is irrelevant to what i'm saying
<Laney> it is the reason you are asking me to insert a hack into the gtk3 package
<dobey> no
<Laney> what is causing the problem then
<dobey> the reason i'm asking is because mir/unity8 on certain architectures makes absolutely no sense
<Laney> that's not how the archive works
<Laney> what you're finding out now is that adding a pile of hacks to work around an upstart bug on s390x is a painful experience to undo
<Laney> and I am to blame too, because I added the one to ubuntu-system-settings
<dobey> no, what i'm finding out is that we care more about building on architectures that don't make sense, than being efficient
<Laney> You're wrong, and you don't want to listen to what I'm saying.
<Laney> I'll upload ubuntuone-credentials.
<dobey> upload it to what?
<dobey> no i am not wrong. and you don't want to listen to what i'm saying.
<dobey> why would you upload ubuntuone-credentials?
<dobey> we want to remove it from the archive, not add more architectures to it
<dobey> it needs to die
<Laney> Sounds good to me, feel free to make its dependencies not be depdencies
<dobey> system-settings is getting rid of it per previous discussion
<xnox> imho we actually do need gtk+3.0 on s390x with support for xvfb and remote-forwarded X11 server
<dobey> xnox: yeah, but mir?
<xnox> but we are not commiting to support it; or run either unity7 or 8 on it.
<seb128> dobey, but mir is build/available on s390x
<seb128> built
<dobey> yeah, but it's a pointless build
<xnox> ideally one wants similar gtk3+ to other arches, to lower any maintaince costs
<seb128> that
<seb128> and why not having it if it's not extra cost? it might be useful to some people some day
<dobey> it is extra cost
<seb128> which one?
<seb128> having s390x builders to idle a bit less?
<dobey> how many developers have s390x or ppc64 boxes sitting on there desk? where's the hardware to run our CI on them?
<seb128> in the datacenter
<seb128> as for other archs?
<dobey> no
<xnox> dobey, most of our mainframe is not utilised; and actually s390x works as a great canary as it finishes builds before anything else most of the time.
<dobey> not launchpad builders, CI for developers
<xnox> dobey, add a worker to your jenkinsaas environment?
<seb128> dobey, you are speaking for the mir team there?
<dobey> where are my jenkins nodes that are s390x and ppc64
<xnox> dobey, ppc64 are in scalingstack & s390x are coming.
<dobey> why do i have to care if my software keeps building on s390x, when it will NEVER be run on that architecture?
<xnox> dobey, e.g. juju teams; hwe; server teams are all running slaves in their jenkins on both ppc64 and s390x
<xnox> dobey, because we have reverse-dependcy chains to build (eventually) source packages that are useful in their command-line equivalent.
<xnox> for example we had to build qt, to build cmake, to build a bunch of command-line utilities and server daemons that use cmake.
<xnox> ditto with gtk+3.0, we need it because there are useful command-line tools that link with gtk+3.0
<dobey> yeah, but choosing to add a new dependency to something that doesn't build on an archtecture where you normally build, doesn't mean the thing you depend on needs to change. it means you need to make it optional
<xnox> ditto e.g. mir -> it's in the stack for u-a-l which can be used to launch s390x snaps from command line
<dobey> so when is the mir team going to provide remote terminal support for mir so i can run it as a thin client? or forwarding of mir over ssh?
<xnox> dobey, we've tried that, but the dependency cycles are weird and instead of redoing the chains of optional builds; it's cheaper and easier to just build everything and use the parts that are useful.
<xnox> dobey, and acutally e.g. hwe; certification; java; toolchain teams have been asking for unity7 or unity8 support on s390x for java test-suite validation, etc.
<xnox> such that e.g. if mir forwarding over ssh works; we may would actually want to have that supported on s390x for niche certification stuff.
<xnox> so far i have been pushing back on that.
<xnox> because we are clearly not in the position to support that with trivial amount of cost. but we should not be slashing our wrists over it as well by making parts of the archive not build at all, artificially
<willcooke> desrt, hey! Would you be able take a look at these MPs and sanity check for GMenuModel?
<willcooke> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtubuntu/aboutToShow/+merge/319080
<willcooke> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qmenumodel/aboutToShow/+merge/319078
<desrt> willcooke: sure.
<willcooke> desrt, no immediate hurry, merci
<willcooke> davmor2, xnox - squeek squeek, the mouse is here!
<willcooke> https://code.launchpad.net/~willcooke/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-zesty/+merge/319962
<Laney> BYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE PALS
<willcooke> have a nice weekend Laney
<Laney> thx, will do!
 * Laney is going to be So Mindful
<davmor2> Enjoy Laney
<davmor2> willcooke: \o/
<seb128> have a nice evening desktopers, Laney, enjoy the long w.e!
<willcooke> I'm off too, night all
<Sweetshark> libreoffice 5.3.1~rc2 compiled and build successfully to private ppa, running autopkgtests in a local VM right now.
<sarnold> Sweetshark: do you have good visibility into how many items the clusterfuzzer has found, how many cpu hours they've spent fuzzing, etc?
<Sweetshark> (in a shell on desktop, not exactly an adt-testbed, but it should be good enough)
<Sweetshark> sarnold: I should be able to find out items found, cpu hours spent would require me to do some digging (if that is even knowable outside GOOG)
<sarnold> Sweetshark: ah, don't bother then; it's an idle curiosity, not worth spending time on it
<sarnold> Sweetshark: thanks
<Sweetshark> subsequentcheck and manual test succeeded for 5.3.1 build
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-03-16
<jbicha> robert_ancell: have you tried gnome-software with the PK backend recently?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, no
<jbicha> do you want me to upload it to a ppa for you to try out?
<jbicha> I'm wondering if a FFE to switch it to PK now would be a good idea, it would save us from having to figure out bug 1661371
<ubot5> bug 1661371 in sessioninstaller (Ubuntu) "[zesty] doesn't offer a window to install missing gstreamer codecs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661371
<robert_ancell> jbicha, PPA could help
<jbicha> robert_ancell: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/gnome-software/
<robert_ancell> jbicha, ta
<jbicha> robert_ancell: see the test case at bug 1661371 if you want to test the sessioninstaller replacement functionality
<ubot5> bug 1661371 in sessioninstaller (Ubuntu) "[zesty] doesn't offer a window to install missing gstreamer codecs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661371
<jbicha> and uninstall sessioninstaller and install gstreamer1.0-packagekit
<hikiko> hi
<RAOF> Good morning hikiko!
<hikiko> good morning RAOF :-)
<Sweetshark> moin
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> seb128: do you happen to know the name of the package that tries to look for codecs?  If I open an mp3 in videos it says it has no codec find on in software centre but it doesn't launch the app
<seb128> davmor2, I think your issue is bug #1661371
<ubot5> bug 1661371 in sessioninstaller (Ubuntu) "[zesty] doesn't offer a window to install missing gstreamer codecs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661371
<seb128> hey Sweetshark davmor2 btw :-)
<Sweetshark> heya seb128 ;)
<Sweetshark> so, LibreOffice 5.3.1 release day is here! Status: amd64/snap build, tested & deployed to edge, armhf/snap fails to download repos (some infra b0rkage?), i386/snap build, but fails tests.
<Sweetshark> amd/i386 zesty: build, (smoke)tested and deployed to libreoffice ppas. Could test autopkgtests in a proper testbed because of bug 1673370 and bug 1673372. I tested the test scripts manually on a VM and at least that succeeds, though.y
<ubot5> bug 1673370 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "autopkgtest-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud fails to find a zesty image on xenial hosts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673370
<ubot5> bug 1673372 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "autopkgtest-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud times out in cloud-init when creating a zesty image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673372
<davmor2> seb128: that does indeed look like the issue thanks
<Sweetshark> seb128, Laney: ^^ so Im blocked from properly testing in a zesty adt testbed, but manually it seems to work.
<seb128> Sweetshark, laney is off until monday
<Sweetshark> seb128: ah, right!
<seb128> Sweetshark, well, let's upload and see...
<Sweetshark> seb128: ok, Ill finalize (remove the ~rc2 from upsteam version and rename the tarballs) it as-is then.
<seb128> Sweetshark, k, let me know when you have something ready for sponsoring
<willcooke> moin
<davmor2> morning willcooke
<Sweetshark> willcooke: bonjour!
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> seb128, I want to put the animal artwork somewhere for the doc team - do you think attaching it to a bug against the ubuntu theme packages is ok?
<willcooke> or I could just upload Google drive or something
<willcooke> but thought having it somewhere more offical would be a better idea
<seb128> willcooke, launchpad bug sounds fine
<seb128> but ubuntu-docs rather theme I guess
<seb128> if that's to be included in the documentation
<willcooke> well, I think other teams might need it as well
<willcooke> (also, I already uploaded it there :) )
<seb128> it's easy to reassign bugs :-)
<seb128> you might want to drop an email to the documentation team or to gunnar
<seb128> just a fyi
<willcooke> already done
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> :-)
<flocculant> willcooke: artwork will be easy next time assuming it gets called An A :p
<willcooke> :)
 * Sweetshark cant help find irony in that https://github.com/google/oss-fuzz/tree/master/projects has all of irssi, weechat and pidgin. "critical infrastructure? yeah, cant have some 4chan script kiddie 0wn me via IRC. prioriies!"
<Sweetshark> so with moving from firefox->chromium, from pidgin->weechat/tmux, from <wonttellyou>->pass, from lo-pbuilder->sbuild, VirtualBox->KVM.virt-manager, W520->t460s ... life starts to feel better already.
<willcooke> hikiko, Trevinho - any news on that review for low gfx?
<Trevinho> willcooke: I've some comments, I'm looking for some solutions
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<hikiko> Trevinho, did you upload this on lp?
<hikiko> I didn't receive any email
<Trevinho> hikiko: no
<hikiko> well, why don't you?
<hikiko> if you found a bug I can fix it
<mterry> infinity: thanks for fixing my Unity77 typo  /.\
<Sweetshark> willcooke: https://twitter.com/Sweet5hark/status/842375103170113537
<willcooke> Sweetshark, woo, nice!!
<qengho> Sweetshark: That's pretty great!
<seb128> Sweetshark, well done!
<Sweetshark> dammit, my canonical vpn connection keeps breaking and I cant upload 5.3.1 dpkg packages to people.canonical.com. 3rd try already.
<Sweetshark> switched back from scp to rsync -- like I would be on dailup.
<davmor2> willcooke: hmmmm slideshow still shows the yak but help and desktop background both look to be up to date I'll double check versions once the install finishes
<willcooke> davmor2, MP hasn't been merged yet
<willcooke> https://code.launchpad.net/~willcooke/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-zesty/+merge/319962
<davmor2> willcooke: Ah okay so it is correct currently then
<willcooke> yeah
<davmor2> phew
<b4n> andyrock: (and others) https://code.launchpad.net/~banw/compiz/compiz.a11y-shotcuts/+merge/320091
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-03-17
<jbicha> robert_ancell: hi
<robert_ancell> jbicha, hi
<jbicha> with LP: #1639507, I don't think that's reproducible on 17.04 so I think something was fixed in gnome-software 3.22.* but I haven't gone through to check
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1639507 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu Yakkety) "unity-control-center in installed software is listed with wrong icon and title" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1639507
<robert_ancell> jbicha, the fix I made was just to backport the appstream file. I think it wont actually fix the problem until it's been released and the appstream data for the archive is updated
<robert_ancell> But I'm not sure, that's something that Laney knows better than me
<jbicha> new appstream data is generated in xenial-proposed
<jbicha> and hopefully the xenial-proposed appdata is preferred over xenial?
<robert_ancell> oh, then I don't know :(
<jbicha> robert_ancell: you saw LP: #1672424 right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1672424 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Cannot install Debian files outside of the repositories" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672424
<robert_ancell> no
<jbicha> yeah, the bug title sounds like all those duplicates of that one bug so it's easy to miss
<robert_ancell> jbicha, is this a regression?
<jbicha> yes, see comment #5
<jbicha> I didn't block this week's gnome-software SRU since this is an older regression
<robert_ancell> jbicha, when did that version hit the archive? In Nov 2016?
<robert_ancell> I'll have to look at it next week, looks like it's been in the wild like that for a while then
<jbicha> yes, it looks like December 1 2016
<jbicha> ok
<jbicha> have a good weekend!
<robert_ancell> bye!
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> Trevinho, hikiko - low gfx done today do we think?
 * willcooke is going to keep nagging 
<hikiko> good morning willcooke
<hikiko> Trevinho, did a review yesterday and proposed a branch, I am doing the 1st fixes I haven't check his branch yet
<willcooke> thanks
<hikiko> willcooke, I'll ping you later when I have news :)
<davmor2> Morning all
<Sweetshark> moin all
<willcooke> hey Sweetshark
<Trevinho> hikiko: just merge my branch as it has fixes...
<Trevinho> hikiko: there's something also coming for ucc
<Sweetshark> jbicha: did I hear that right, you'd sponsor a libreoffice package if I do the moves via ubuntu-sponsors? Would that apply to a LibreOffice 5.3.1 update for zesty?
<jbicha> subscribing ubuntu-sponsors is nice because it gets your bug on http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/ and there are people that do look at that for things to upload
<jbicha> oh, seb128 isn't around? yeah I'll probably upload that for you
<Sweetshark> jbicha: right. Im just sking because there isnt a bug for the update yet, so I would write one. Would skip that though, if we ignore it anyway though ...
<Sweetshark> jbicha: /me goes writing that bug.
<jbicha> I prefer the ubuntu-sponsors bug because more potential uploaders could see the request so you might get faster results
<alexarnaud> Hello all !
<alexarnaud> Trevinho, andyrock, didrocks: do you know the state of the color filter module into Compiz ? It could be really helpful for low-vision people.
<alexarnaud> I've seen a work on it on LP : https://launchpad.net/compiz-colorfilter-plugin/0.9.5
<Trevinho> alexarnaud: not really... It was outside our scope
<alexarnaud> Trevinho: OK, no problem. I would be sure to note duplicate the work on ti.
<alexarnaud> *it
<alexarnaud> thanks
<Sweetshark> jbicha: bug 1673790 should have everything needed and has ubuntu-sponsors subscribed. please let me know if anything is missing.
<ubot5> bug 1673790 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "bump LibreOffice to 5.3.1 on zesty and fix autpkgtest dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673790
<jbicha> Sweetshark: thanks! I'll look at it more a bit later
<Sweetshark> jbicha: awesome, thx.
<davmor2> I blame willcooke http://www.pcworld.com/article/3181289/security/adobe-reader-edge-safari-and-ubuntu-fall-during-first-day-at-pwn2own.html ;)
<willcooke> I wonder what that bug is then
<davmor2> willcooke: don't know just says ubuntu desktop so I instantly blame Laney but he's not here so it must of been your fault ;)
<mdeslaur> it's a kernel bug, we don'tknow the details yet
<jbicha> davmor2: I note that seb128 is conveniently absent today too ;)
<willcooke> mdeslaur, thanks
<davmor2> jbicha: yeah that just so willcooke definitely gets the blame :)
<willcooke> I was just going through the root processes
<mdeslaur> don't get me wrong, I still blame willcooke for the kernel bug :P
<willcooke> :)) it's a fair cop
<mdeslaur> hehehe
<willcooke> man, I could be making serious coin with these kernel bugs I make :D
<davmor2> willcooke: yeah by the rules of the games they have to provide full details of the hack
<davmor2> willcooke: it is the exploit on ubuntu server through apache that peaked my interest
<davmor2> $200,000
<willcooke> yeah, although it says they haven't done it (yet)
<Sweetshark> Im late to the party: But can we please just agree to blame systemd?
<davmor2> Sweetshark: no it's definite willcooke fault it says Ubuntu Desktop ;)
 * Sweetshark is just grumpy that he lost a bet to the tune of one bottle of single malt because systemd wasnt forked in the last two years ...
<davmor2> Sweetshark: but yeah I think we can all shake our fists in the air and scream Lennart
<mdeslaur> Sweetshark: what do you mean it wasn't forked? every single distro forks systemd
<Sweetshark> mdeslaur: well, yeah. We didnt explicitly define "fork", but I think the implied expectation was that the fork becomes its own upstream (and governance etc.). I could try the "distros fork" argument, but it would seem like me cheating out of my obligations on the bet.
<mdeslaur> Sweetshark: fair enough :)
<willcooke> I'm taking off early to go and nurse my cold.  Ping on Telegram if anything is needed for that bug ^
<willcooke> have a good weekend all
<Trevinho> hikiko: I'm reworking the ucc plugin too, as there are some problems... Also I've noticed that by default just running ucc crashes the session when in guest
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, do you have an eta for the libreoffice upload?
<jbicha> ricotz: later today, why?
<ricotz> jbicha, wanted to wait for the tarballs being available in the archive, this saves me some upload trouble
<ricotz> ... for the backport builds
<jbicha> ok, I'll ping you when they're accepted
<ricotz> thanks
 * ricotz hopes this would be within the next 4 hours
<jbicha> yes, it should be
<jbicha> it requires an impressive amount of bandwidth though :|
<ricotz> yeah nearly 1G
<ricotz> jbicha, I am going to just upload it, sorry for the noise
<jbicha> ricotz: I'm uploading now
<ricotz> jbicha, oh, pushed the first source package now
<jbicha> I uploaded but LP hasn't sent me an accepted or rejected email yet
<ricotz> this can take a bit sometimes
<jbicha> maybe I should have waited for the first one to get accepted before pushing the 2nd one?
<ricotz> I don't think so, they are processed, pushing the whole bunch works fine for ppas
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<Sweetshark> (so Im really in the weekend already, but ...)
<Sweetshark> jbicha: I got this mail: "The signer of this package has no upload rights to this distribution's primary archive.  Did you mean to upload to a PPA?" <- likely the cause they dont show up yet?
 * Sweetshark goes back to lurking in the dark ....
<jbicha> Sweetshark: thanks, I uploaded the wrong file
<jbicha> and because the file I uploaded wasn't signed by me, I didn't get the email from LP
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-03-12
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<duflu> oSoMoN, would you like me to condense that list of Gnome fixes in your doc?
<duflu> Or maybe as a presentation, a longer list in small text will be more effective
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN, duflu
<oSoMoN> duflu, I think a short list of the most relevant/interesting fixes would be better
<oSoMoN> I won't have time to go into a great deal of detail
<duflu> oSoMoN, I was thinking maybe an almost unreadable (but accurate) slide you didn't have to explain might be impactful
<oSoMoN> not sure unreadable is good
<duflu> oSoMoN, yeah it's about the impact ("we did lots"), not the individual items
<duflu> The idea is that you're not meant to read it all
<oSoMoN> got it, we can do something like that, and people interested can go back to the slides and read them later on
 * duflu continues throwing fixes at Gnome to see what sticks
<oSoMoN> I'd still like to highlight a few relevant fixes, those that stand out
 * oSoMoN → school
<ShriHari> hi
<duflu> Hello ShriHari
<ShriHari> helo
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> good morning willcooke
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<willcooke> I've just targetted this for Bionic:
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/1754169
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1754169 in nautilus (Ubuntu Bionic) "[Bionic] [wayland] many gnome applications exit or crash when a file is opened from within" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<willcooke> But looks like it could be wayland only, so maybe that was a mistake.  WDYT?
<tjaalton> duflu: looks like libinput 1.10.2 adds another crasher, according to debian bug #892714
<ubot5`> Debian bug 892714 in libinput10 "libinput10: Crashes Gnome session" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/892714
 * duflu looks
<seb128> back
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> tjaalton, sounds close (within 2 lines) to a fix that landed today (https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=105258)
<ubot5`> Freedesktop bug 105258 in libinput "libinput crashes Xorg with SIGABRT in libinput_event_get_pointer_event" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> hey duflu tjaalton willcooke
<willcooke> hi seb128
<duflu> tjaalton, although prexisting crashes in 1.10.1 were marked as a duplicate of that. So it's not new in 1.10.2
<seb128> had a good w.e?
<seb128> willcooke, good trip back?
<duflu> Morning seb128, willcooke
<willcooke> seb128, yeah fine.  The lounge was closed when we got there, so had a few hours to kill in the airport.  Found the "rooftop bar" but it was grrrrrrimmmmmm.
<duflu> tjaalton, yes it's the same line of code (off by 2 depending which branch you look at). So sounds like what was fixed today
<tjaalton> duflu: ok god
<tjaalton> good
<duflu> Also not new in 1.10.2
<seb128> is there any reason we didn't sync that update yet?
<tjaalton> weekend?
<seb128> sounds like a good reason :)
<willcooke> didrocks, great reply on the hub re: theme.
<didrocks> willcooke: thanks! :)
<c-lobrano> Hi @willcooke and hi @didrocks, thanks for the reply ;)
<didrocks> oh c-lobrano is around, hey! ;)
<c-lobrano> :)
<didrocks> thanks for your reply as well and happy to see we are aligned :)
<didrocks> I'm going to push the move to bionic changes today btw, if you have time to review this evening…
<c-lobrano> I'm always around, just in stealth mode :D
<didrocks> heh
<c-lobrano> of course, I'm still studying what has to be done however, never managed a ppa before
<didrocks> c-lobrano: yeah, basically I need to implement the distro-part anyway at first
<didrocks> changing some XDG_ for that session so that apps can look up for this theme
<c-lobrano> alright. I'm also looking at that dashtodock "issue" you posted, but maybe I need a VM to avoid breaking my dev environment :D
 * c-lobrano already did on another machine and couldn't change gnome-shell anymore :(
<didrocks> c-lobrano: yeah, because if I need to ship the empty file, it needs to be in the distro
<didrocks> c-lobrano: was my post about it clear enough on the various options ?
<c-lobrano> didrocks: if you refer to this https://community.ubuntu.com/t/mockups-new-design-discussions/1898/210, it looks clear, I just wanted to test it on my machine first
<didrocks> c-lobrano: exactly, it was the one!
<c-lobrano> didrocks: perfect :)
<didrocks> basically my idea to enable you to override from the snap would be to ship in ubuntu an empty .css file
<didrocks> (matching the theme name)
<c-lobrano> then we will provide the real .css with the snap?
<didrocks> exactly
<didrocks> or
<didrocks> even in the main theme
<didrocks> it should override the rest
<c-lobrano> didrocks: I'd like the first option more
<didrocks> c-lobrano: right, but from the snap, you can't ship a mode_name.css where the extension is installed
<c-lobrano> didrocks: oh, right
<didrocks> which is why we are to rely on the implementation detail if the snap road is chosen :/
<c-lobrano> didrocks: this also means we need to generate the dashtodock css separately from gnome-shell one
<andyrock> good morning!
<didrocks> c-lobrano: not with the snap solution, basically we'll get it inside the gnome-shell one (in the snap) and allow overriding it by, in the distro, shipping this empty file matching the mode name.
<c-lobrano> ok
 * willcooke has a cunning plan 
 * willcooke lols at user "Angelina Bungeejump"
<didrocks> willcooke: mind sharing your evil ideas? :)
<didrocks> because… it has to be evil ;)
<willcooke> didrocks, https://community.ubuntu.com/t/free-culture-showcase/4562/4
<didrocks> "Sorry, you don't have access to that topic!
<didrocks> "
 * didrocks feels out
<willcooke> sec
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks for merging gnome-session, but most of the builds failed. Do you understand why?
<willcooke> didrocks, try now
<didrocks> willcooke: answered already ;)
<didrocks> thx!
<willcooke> didrocks, oh yeah!
<willcooke> email is slower than you
<didrocks> heh, I just hit "refresh" after a while while my code was compiling :p
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, yeah, I'm going to fix it ... did you try to build a package with your changes?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Indeed I did. But only locally on amd64 (and that one succeeded).
<seb128> GunnarHj, weird
<GunnarHj> seb128: I'm lost. Usually when such code in d/rules fails, it spots out clear indications about what caused it.
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<willcooke> morning ricotz
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, are you working on firefox 59? I have pushed another change to the beta branch which you should pick up
<ricotz> willcooke, hey
<oSoMoN> good morning ricotz
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi
<seb128> GunnarHj, k, I understand why it fails
<seb128> GunnarHj, your loop ends with
<seb128> 	    unity-session/usr/share/xsessions/unity.desktop; do \
<seb128> 		test -f $$f && echo X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=gnome-session-3.0 >> $$f; \
<seb128> 	done
<seb128> GunnarHj, or unity (and gnome-session-common which contains gnome-session-properties.desktop) are "arch: all" so built only on amd64
<seb128> so unity.desktop doesn't exist in this case
<seb128> test returns 1
<seb128> the loop ends up on an error return
<seb128> the makefile stops
<seb128> unsure what's the "most correct way" to fix it
<seb128> test && echo || true
<seb128> or "! test || echo" maybe?
<seb128> ^ does anyone has an opinion on that?
<jbicha> seb128: GunnarHj: I believe the "correct" way is to use a override_dh_install-arch and override_dh_install-indep . We had to do this in the gnome-software packaging
<jbicha> I wish unity-session were provided in a Unity package instead of gnome-session… :)
<ricotz> I am a bit confused that clamav 0.99.4+addedllvm suggest it doesnt require an external llvm library, but libclamav7 depends on libllvm3.9
<seb128> jbicha, hey, do you want to fix it if you know the tweaks to do?
<jbicha> I can take a look later if it's still not fixed
<seb128> jbicha, well, if I fix it that's by using ! test || echo :p
<seb128> that's less code that having sections for arch indep and arch dep bits
<jbicha> or have Unity provide their own session files, that's less code for us too 😉
<seb128> jbicha, does't resolve the gnome-session-common / gnome-session-properties.desktop which has the same issue
<jbicha> ok
<seb128> jbicha, seems like that deja-dup/webkit bug stalled upstream, it was active/getting regular comment at the begging and now nothing :/
<jbicha> I'm concerned that we get it fixed before we need to do another webkit2gtk security update :(
<GunnarHj> seb128: I can submit an MP with "|| true" or changing it to "if [ -f $$f ]; then". Would any of those be ok?
<tjaalton> should we install the vulkan drivers by default?
<tjaalton> mesa-vulkan-drivers
<jbicha> seb128: are we demoting the gnome-characters .deb to universe?
<jbicha> (I'm asking because I need to know whether to add the dh_translations meson hack or not)
<jbicha> also, could you subscribe the bug team to volume-key? MIR is LP: #1754422
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1754422 in volume-key (Ubuntu) "[MIR] volume-key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754422
<GunnarHj> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gnome-session/translations2/+merge/341305
<seb128> GunnarHj, I've been thinking about it over lunch, wouldn't it be easier to do
<seb128> (hum, wait, checking something)
<seb128> GunnarHj, for f in tmp/usr/share/wayland-sessions* tmp/usr/share/xsessions/* tmp/usr/share/applications/*; do
<seb128>   test -f $$f && echo X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=gnome-session-3.0 >> $$f; \
<seb128> done
<seb128> dh_install
<seb128> like do the iterate with *.desktop in tmp before dh_install
<seb128> that wouldn't need to code the list of .desktop either so wouldn't need to change the rules if those are changing
<GunnarHj> seb128: Makes sense. Back to drawing board.
<seb128> GunnarHj, thx
<seb128> jbicha, gnome-characters, I guess so?
<seb128> jbicha, k for volume-key
<jbicha> seb128: could you go ahead and demote g-characters then? (it shows up on component-mismatches)
<seb128> jbicha, k
<jbicha> didrocks: could you reconsider making your volume-past-100% feature for gnome-control-center apply only to the Ubuntu session?
<jbicha> gnome-tweaks on Ubuntu doesn't ship the Sound panel so it's hard for vanilla GNOME users to configure that
<didrocks> jbicha: well, as long GNOME doesn't include it upstream, we said we would keep the vanilla experience vanilla
<didrocks> not adding our own features on top of it
<didrocks> so, I'm really against due to this kind of deal and advertisement to let people using that feature "easily" on the vanilla experience, as they requested… vanilla :)
<jbicha> I had a complaint about the missing Sound panel though :|
<didrocks> direct them to the PR on gitlab not getting reviewed
<jbicha> (Ubuntu GNOME always had a few tweaks though…)
<didrocks> yeah, but vanilla GNOME isn't Ubuntu GNOME
<jbicha> it sort of is
<jbicha> we have lots of gnome-control-center patches, it seems odd to single one out for special treatment
<didrocks> yeah, and I think we should (apart from the one being really integration to the system) condition them
<jbicha> hmm, ok, I don't plan to work on that though :)
<didrocks> everything which is behavior base should be limited to ubuntu and not touching the vanilla GNOME
<didrocks> if anyone wants to work on that, I would love to :)
<jbicha> I mean I use the Ubuntu session anyway, so it doesn't directly affect me much :)
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> same here
<didrocks> if people don't like the vanilla experience, they may raise this on the bug?
<didrocks> so that we get that finally reviewed
<didrocks> which will be a win for everyone
<jbicha> didrocks: btw, I don't see upstream proposed g-c-c patches for that feature, just the g-s-d and gnome-shell patches
<didrocks> jbicha: the g-c-c patch has been nacked
<didrocks> only the schema, tweaks, g-s-d and g-s has been +1
<didrocks> (even if GNOME design had the g-c-c mockups)
<jbicha> so there really isn't a place for users to complain easily? :(
<didrocks> the GNOME Shell MR
<didrocks> as told, it's where everything is blocked
<willcooke> xnox, hi!  I've +1'd the removals, do you want me to unassign myself and reassign you?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Updated as we said.
<GunnarHj> https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gnome-session/translations2/+merge/341305
<xnox> willcooke, thanks! well, assign vorlon
<willcooke> xnox, ack
<GunnarHj> Laney, seb128: Since it's Monday, and in accordance with my self-imposed commitment, I hereby remind of the need to decide on how to install langpacks. ;) You know about my 'plan B'.
<GunnarHj> https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gnome-control-center/scrollbar_hide-more/+merge/339494
<gQuigs> I remember a discussion about switching to ext4 encryption (either to replace LUKS or for Home-directoy) - now all I can find is https://askubuntu.com/questions/874122/is-it-possible-to-use-ext4-native-encryption-for-encrypting-home-directory
<gQuigs> is this something that's still be tracked somewhere?
<seb128> GunnarHj, L_aney is not working today, but yeah we should discuss it maybe tomorrow
<seb128> gQuigs, it's still wanted, I don't know about "tracked", ask the security team maybe
<kenvandine> good morning robert_ancell!
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, yo
<jbicha> robert_ancell: could you look into LP: #1754903 when you have time?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1754903 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) ""Close" string not marked for translation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754903
<robert_ancell> whoops
<seb128> hey robert_ancell, had a good trip back?
<robert_ancell> seb128, long and tedious = good ?
<robert_ancell> It was uneventful, which is the best you can hope for :)
<seb128> right
<acheronuk> jbicha: spice-vdagent is useful for non gnome flavours I assume?
<jbicha> acheronuk: yes, it's useful if you want your flavor to work well in GNOME Boxes (or presumably other spice clients)
<jbicha> it's sort of like the VirtualBox guest additions, as I understand it
<acheronuk> jbicha: right. a quick google after it appeared on my last meta refresh suggested as much, but thought I would double check. thanks
<jbicha> acheronuk: on a vaguely related topic, is Kubuntu going to install fonts-symbola? LP: #1746310
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1746310 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Drop fonts-symbola from platform?" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746310
<acheronuk> jbicha: I need to review that as I've only briefly scanned the discussion
<acheronuk> tsimonq2 probably has a better idea at this pint than me
<acheronuk> *point
<jbicha> 🍺
<acheronuk> tsimonq2 is too young for that sort of pint, but I'll have one :)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: install fonts-symbola> yes please
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-03-13
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> good morning!
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, didrocks
<duflu> Argh, LP is timing out again. Is there another sprint this week?
<didrocks> hey duflu
<jibel> good morning
<duflu> Morning jibel
<jibel> Hi duflu
<doko> oSoMoN: LO autopkg test failure on arm64
<didrocks> hey jibel
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<himadri_> hello
<himadri_> 'm trying to change splash screen on ubuntu 17.10 . Everything worked fine except I see first a purple blank screen for a second before my new splash screen.I don't understand why is it happening. Can anyone help me with this ?
<jibel> grrr, notifications in gnome-shell are so intrusive :(
<jibel> is there an extension to move it on the side?
<didrocks> jibel: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/708/panel-osd/
<didrocks> unsure it works still though :)
<jamesh> just get a second monitor.  Do all your work on the second screen and dedicate the first to notifications
<jibel> :)
<jibel> didrocks, thanks, I'll try it
<jamesh> himadri_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/47488/how-to-change-the-purple-background-color-in-grub might help
<jibel> actually I'd like to disable them completely
<jamesh> himadri_: the initial purple is probably from the Grub bootloader before Plymouth takes over
<jibel> done, better than a plugin
<duflu> Oh, chromium+vaapi is moving forward again
 * duflu high-fives oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> duflu, no updates upstream for the past month, but I plan on distro-patching
<oSoMoN> doko, looking
<duflu> February is basically current. Relatively
<duflu> Compared to where it stalled last year
<oSoMoN> yeah, but I still don't see any signs of upstream being interested in that patch, unfortunately
<himadri_> jamesh: it looks like a fix to my problem. thank you
<Nafallo> morning
<oSoMoN> good morning Nafallo
<oSoMoN> doko, that's a test timeout, I'd say let's retry it to rule out a flake
<oSoMoN> doko, can you do that? I'm not allowed to retry the test
<seb128> hey again desktopers :)
<didrocks> wb seb128
<duflu> Hi Nafallo, seb128, hikiko
<seb128> hey didrocks, duflu
<hikiko> hi duflu :)
<hikiko> and seb128 didrocks and all
<seb128> hey hikiko
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<oSoMoN> oui, et toi?
<seb128> ça va bien !
<seb128> duflu, thanks for those theme reviews for Trevinho
<duflu> seb128, progress, I guess
<seb128> duflu, Trevinho, we probably don't need all bugs fixed to do a landing/do incremental improvements but we should at least not do step backwards
<didrocks> hey hikiko!
<oSoMoN> hi hikiko
<Laney> morning!
<oSoMoN> morning Laney
<seb128> hey Laney, wb! had a good trip back?
<duflu> Morning Laney
<didrocks> good morning Laney
<Laney> hey oSoMoN seb128 duflu didrocks
<Laney> seb128: yeah alright thanks, early start though (5am!)
<seb128> utch
<seb128> that undos the effects of a relaxing friday evening :/
<Laney> yeah but the early flight was too early and the late one too late on friday
<Laney> ah well
<Laney> :-)
<Laney> how are you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks!
<jibel> didrocks, I'm reviewing your MP for Ubiquity. For console_setup it adds a step when a new layout is selected so you end up with as many console_setup step as times you've clicked on an entry in the list of language
<jibel> s
<jibel> didrocks, is it on purpose?
<om26er> jibel: speaking of ubiquity, are you maintaining it ?
<om26er> I have a bug that I would like to get fixed, even contribute a patch if guided.
<om26er> bug 1753172
<ubot5`> bug 1753172 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "locale settings for Pakistan should be en_PK.UTF-8 not ur_PK" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1753172
<om26er> and Hi ;)
<jibel> Hi om26er, how are you?
<jibel> om26er, not really maintaining but reviewing stuff we need for desktop for this release
<om26er> jibel: I am great, thanks.
<om26er> jibel: who is the maintainer currently, do you know ?
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, it's the best we can get in term of information chaining screens
<didrocks> jibel: unfortunately, tab labels have the same name for different screens
<didrocks> fixing this at that time of the release is risky, as some backend are relying on tab name info
<didrocks> so it's better than nothing for 18.04 IMHO
<didrocks> you will see the same for partman screens for instance
<jibel> om26er, mainly the foundations team
<seb128> didrocks, when you say "tab name info" that's not the title of the pages in the gtk frontend? (just wondering since I renamed one recently)
<didrocks> seb128: I don't think they exactly match, especially on the partman step
<jibel> didrocks, okay, so you're fine have several console_setup and language steps?
<jibel> having
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, it's more a "for the future" placeholder IMHO
<didrocks> jibel: the important data are start/end install
<jibel> didrocks, apart from that small nitpick everything else is fine;
<jibel> .
<didrocks> sweet! :)
<didrocks> thanks for testing jibel. I'm waiting on some feedbacks on my comments from Laney to see how we do proceed
<seb128> didrocks, it's probably easier to discuss with Laney on the channel now that over the mp
<didrocks> I didn't specify where I do expect his feedback :)
<seb128> also might help to get consensus if we have a few more opinions on what data we want and why
<seb128> right, it's just me trying to bootstrap that discussion for here/now :p
<didrocks> heh, I'm all ready on my side
<seb128> so I'm not sure to understand what the "steps" are and what info we are looking at getting out of those records
<Laney> just commented
<Laney> actually i did before those messages :P
<Laney> the main point left for me is that I don't see what the steps thing is trying to achieve
<seb128> right, so let's see what didrocks envision them to be
<seb128> didrocks, can you reword/do a summary for me?
<Laney> what is the requirement?
<didrocks> The idea of the step is to know what screen appeared for the user and if they had to go back/fix things
<didrocks> then, we can enlarge this data later on with more precise installer info, like "start install, start download, start update, start removing useless packages…"
<didrocks> if you feel it's useless, I'm happy to remove them, and only keep start installer, start install and done
<seb128> we know the sequence from the code/options right?
<seb128> so it's basically to know if users come back at some point?
<didrocks> seb128: the sequence can differ based on the mode, but yeah, we know it
<seb128> having the "start {install,download,update,cleaning}" would be useful if we have stamps and know how long each step takes
<didrocks> it's just to know if users came back, indeed
<seb128> k
<didrocks> yeah, but we can't have download/update/cleaning at this point
<seb128> to me it doesn't matter much to have the steps
<seb128> I don't think it's an issue to collect them
<seb128> but I also don't think we can make much use of the info
<seb128> so whatever you feel like is right/worth doing wfm
<didrocks> ok, so removing?
<seb128> Laney, do you have a strong opinion either way?
<didrocks> Laney has a good point with people sitting on a page for coffee. I thought though that in global, we could get "hard to read/too long" pages
<seb128> didrocks, well, if you have the code/info we can as well collect them, who knows maybe we see that 30% of users redo the partionning step and that tells us there is something wrong with that step
<seb128> though I guess for most it's going to be linear and we know that partionning is complex/requires decisions
<seb128> so unsure what outcome we could have from the info
<didrocks> seb128: the code is here, the question is keeping or removing I guess ;)
<seb128> didrocks, so "Steps" is a list of page names/ids?
<seb128> looks like timestamp/name pairs records
<didrocks> correct + start installer / start install / done
<didrocks> (start installer being the "0" time, as Laney suggested to have relative time)
<seb128> k, well to me the info shouldn't be a privacy concern and even if it doesn't seem that useful, who knows we might something interesting out of it and the code is there
<seb128> so I'm +0.3 on it :p
<seb128> let's wait what Laney says
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> I'm doing the other file protection (that unfortunately most of ubiquity's code doesn't have)
<seb128> while you are it you should add it to the rest of ubiquity :p
 * seb128 hides
<didrocks> sureeeee, doing it after you :p
<tjaalton> Laney: uploaded the fix for your xserver crash
<Laney> didrocks: ♥ tjaalton: ♥
<Laney> love is all around
<tjaalton> and also everything else accumulated to upstream stable branch..
<tjaalton> :)
<Laney> yeah I think if we were interested in difficulties with the partitioner you'd need more telemertry to find out what exactly is going wrong there
<Laney> mainly I just feel uneasy about collecting things without knowing how they are useful
<seb128> that's what big data is about :p
<Laney> I get how seeing how the installer's performance varies over time is good
<Laney> but knowing if I had a tea while looking at the keyboard page
<Laney> dunno about that
<seb128> collect all the info, eventually throwing them in a big stat machine is going to give you something useful
<seb128> right
<seb128> I think you are right, it's not clear we can have value out of info
<seb128> or maybe we see that the average time on the keyboard list is 45s with a low variation
<seb128> like people don't go for a tea, they just spend in average twice the time they spend on another step
<seb128> and that tells us it's more complex for some reason to deal with that step
<seb128> but seems like nobody has a strong feeling either way
<seb128> so we just need to flip a coin/decide
<Laney> well I do have an unease about it all
<Laney> probably me being old fashioned
<Laney> but I'd rather start small and work up
<Laney> the counter argument is that adding it later is less value, that's the big data thing isn't it
<Laney> but in that case we should ask for way more stuff :P
<seb128> :)
<seb128> Laney, do you have some specific concern about the privacy aspect of those data? how uneasy do you feel about it?
<seb128> after a bit pondering I think it would be useful, most people probably spend between 10 seconds and 1 min on a step and I think the "going for a tea" are going to be "out of range" so the data should tell give us an useful estimate of how long specific steps take in average
<seb128> which might be useful to designers to try to make some steps easier to undderstand, relayout
<seb128> and maybe see what impact a design change can have on the average time spent on a step
<seb128> so I would +1 having the info since I don't see any really private content there
<seb128> but I don't want to force that decision against other if you feel strongly about it either
<didrocks> (anyway, renaming it to stage is good whatever the decision is, so renaming it that way, wanting for finale decision)
<darkxst> hey seb128 Laney didrocks
<seb128> hey Tim
<didrocks> hey darkxst
<darkxst> didrocks, did you see my comment re plymouth themes on one of the community hub topics?
<didrocks> darkxst: yes, it was more directed to madrsh anyway, but I know the limitations of plymouth
<didrocks> never tested the fps rate though
 * darkxst had crazy designers that wanted stuff like that!
<darkxst> but we ended up with a simple spinning circle!
<Laney> seb128: not sure I like having to justify why *not* collecting something is a privacy concern, should rather be the other way around
<Laney> anyway if you think it's okay, and we will use this data, then fine, I don't feel strongly and that's the threshold
<seb128> Laney, right, well after some pondering I think having the "how much people spend on that page" info can help validating/unvalidating design tweaks
<seb128> got me pretty excited in fact now :p
<seb128> and we can filter any time > 90s as a "user got interrupted so discard the record"
<seb128> or something around those line
<Laney> ok, that should be a comment on the MP if you want that implemented
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks for the feedback Laney!
<jibel> the data should still be collected even if > some threshold then filtered when it's processed
<Laney> I'm a little bit worried that we should be more rigorous here and we don't have enough expertise in the stats / data field
<Laney> why should it
<jibel> why shouldn't it?
<jibel> it gives an idea of its repartition
<Laney> I don't want you knowing I went to the toilet
<jibel> I won't know unless you tell me
<jibel> or we're in a HO
<Laney> I finish the installation and send you that data
<jibel> if you collect the data you can adjust the threshold, if you don't the info is lost forever
<Laney> I don't like the maximalist approach
<willcooke> morning al
<willcooke> l
<Laney> hi willcooke
<Laney> hey darkxst too
<jibel> it is not maximalist, it's binary, you collect or not some metric independently of it's values.
<didrocks> thanks for the review Laney, I pushed thus remaining commits for other changes (renaming as well Steps to Stages which is a good idea IMHO)
<jibel> its
<didrocks> jibel: I'll give it a try before submitting, don't want you to have to test a typo issue if any in those changes (but I would welcome a second pair of eyes on the commits)
<jibel> then filter afterwards depending on the analysis you want to perform
<oSoMoN> didrocks, kenvandine : I was investigating bug #1755178 and found that removing unity-gtk3-module from the snap makes the crash go away, do we really need that package in the gtk3 desktop helper?
<ubot5`> bug 1755178 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[snap] Math segfaults at startup on Ubuntu 16.04" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1755178
<Laney> Sending data by default without knowing whether you even want it, that's maximalism
<Laney> The cost is not being able to decide later that you wanted something from earlier
<Laney> Which is an OK cost
<Laney> When the other side is sending lots of information about what I'm doing on my system
<didrocks> oSoMoN: it's needed if you want to export the menu to Unity, but it should be part of the platform snap IMHO
<Laney> didrocks: ok so once QAed then seems okay to me
<didrocks> Laney: no obvious typo in my last commits? :)
<jibel> didrocks, okay, let me know when you're done
<didrocks> jibel: will give it a try during our team meeting, so by EOD, should be good
<Laney> didrocks: not that I can see, conflict in the changelog though so needs rebasing?
<Laney> dunno if we care about that in bzr world
<didrocks> Laney: I would rebase if we had a maintained tool for it (also, I would have squashed the commits after the review), I don't think we care that much in the bzr world. Thanks for spotting the conflict in changelog, will fix it
<didrocks> and thanks for the review!
<Laney> I never made git-bzr work properly :(
<willcooke> hoy
<oSoMoN> didrocks, which menu? I removed the package and I'm still seeing the LO menu bar in the unity panel
<darkxst> Laney, I wrote a simple git import-bzr script at one point which works well in single direction
<seb128> hey willcooke
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke
<didrocks> oSoMoN: this is for pure gtk app
<didrocks> Laney: last time I used it, it scratched my branch :/
<oSoMoN> didrocks, ack, so perfectly safe to remove in the libreoffice snap
<didrocks> oSoMoN: indeed
<oSoMoN> that's good enough for me
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<didrocks> yw ;)
<willcooke> oSoMoN, did you ever request auto-connection for camera interface in Cr.?
<seb128> oSoMoN, didrocks, the gtk plugin is needed for apps that don't talk gmenumodel, which libreoffice does
<oSoMoN> willcooke, yes, and it was granted a while back
<willcooke> oSoMoN, thought so, ta
<willcooke> popey, ^
<didrocks> seb128: oh, I thought it was the other way around
<oSoMoN> willcooke, that was https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/auto-connecting-the-camera-interface-for-the-chromium-snap/4014
<didrocks> ok, weird that it's still working for oSoMoN without it though
<seb128> didrocks, I don't think so, if they use gmenumodel the model is on the bus so the indicator can see it
<seb128> no?
<seb128> willcooke, we were discussing whether to record the installer steps list and their timestamp a bit earlier, unsure if you have an opinion. See https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubiquity/intall-metrics/+merge/341229 (need to select the r6593 in the preview diff combo box and then it's the section starting l378 of the file).
<popey> willcooke: oSoMoN oh dear, seems we missed that one. Our bad. Have +1'ed. It'll get actioned when jdstrand is back from vacation
<willcooke> popey, thanks!
<willcooke> seb128, readding
<willcooke> eading
<oSoMoN> popey, thanks
<seb128> willcooke, you have basically the summary of the discussion on the channel from the log after you joined
<popey> you might want to consider the password manager service interface too oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> popey, yep, that's a good one, will add it shortly, thanks
<oSoMoN> popey, can/should it be auto-connected?
<popey> yeah, might wanna add it to that thread (also cups-control)
<oSoMoN> is it ok to re-use the same thread?
<popey> yeah, reply to it and we can agree to the full list and get jamie on it when he's back
<popey> why does it need network-manager?
<oSoMoN> my memory fails me, let me dig into the repository history
<willcooke> seb128, no strong feelings either way.  Pondering it now, but don't block on me
 * willcooke gets coffee to help thinking
<oSoMoN> darn, the initial commit already had that plug
<oSoMoN> history is not very helpful there
<seb128> willcooke, k, let us know
<oSoMoN> popey, it might have been for the listen syscall, but it looks like the network-bind interface is better suited
<oSoMoN> popey, I'm making a note to test that later
<popey> ok
<oSoMoN> it could very well be that I inherited that from previous attempts to make a chromium snap, and I never questioned its relevance
<jibel> xnox, hi, do you think you could adjust this patch lp:~xnox/ubiquity/lp1632151 ? it'd be useful to have it merged
<rbasak> jamesh: o/
<rbasak> jamesh: so on my theme being unreadable in my snap, turns out it's unreadable in other places as well such as Libreoffice
<rbasak> Which is just installed from packaging on Artful.
<rbasak> gnome-tweak-tool says my theme is "Ambiance", which I've never touched.
<rbasak> I tried changing it to something else and back again, and nothing seems to have changed.
<rbasak> In any case, it's not a problem in the snap at least, or so it seems.
<rbasak> Just my mostly default Artful desktop.
<rbasak> I'll see what happens when I bump up to Bionic.
<oSoMoN> popey, it's been reported that the chromium snap on 18.04 with nvidia proprietary drivers is all black again (https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-chromium-65-0-3325-146/4390/2), when you get a chance can you please confirm (if you run 18.04 on that machine of yours that has nvidia)?
<jbicha> jibel: I'm not sure what you're asking but maybe what you want is GNOME Settings > Notifications > Notification Popups > Off
<jibel> jbicha, I wanted to move the notification to the border of the screen. But finally I disabled it completely and it's fine.
<k_alam> jbicha: when can we expect fix for autopkgtest to land ? It is regarding a bunch of packages not compiling on armhf...
<jbicha> k_alam: could you be more specific? :)
<oSoMoN> popey, flexiondotorg: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/auto-connecting-the-camera-interface-for-the-chromium-snap/4014/6
<k_alam> jbicha: not sure about which bug it was...but notify-osd is failing....And so is dconf and unity-settings...http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/n/notify-osd/bionic/armhf
<jbicha> I don't see any failures for unity-settings…
<jbicha> the notify-osd/dconf issue is known but shouldn't really be causing any problems for Unity
<k_alam> jbicha: Ok. So will you disable this arch for these packages?
<jbicha> why are you concerned about dconf?
<jbicha> it's on our to-do list for bionic but it's fairly low priority really
<jbicha> we've spent a few hours trying to fix it already
<k_alam> jbicha: I am not really concerned but dconf is a important dependency...
<jbicha> right, but this particular blocked update doesn't seem very important
<k_alam> jbicha: Another issue, I have few merge proposal...Can you review those....if you have time? This is the only high importance bug for u-c-c....
<jbicha> k_alam: just the Sharing panel?
<k_alam> jbicha: Yes....for now.....u-s-d should be merged first and then u-c-c
<jbicha> you should subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to bugs like that so they show up on http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/
<jbicha> it's on my list to look at later if no one else gets to it first. I'm pretty busy this week though. Sorry
<k_alam> jbicha: Ok. No prob..Please review when you have time... Thanks. :)
<jbicha> k_alam: btw, the March 2nd commits at https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/commits/gnome-3-28 might be interesting for you
<jbicha> basically, GNOME 3.28 has legacy "faces" that it doesn't show by default but has to keep installed for upgrades to not lose the user's chosen "avatar" image
<jbicha> Laney: recognize this autopkgtest fail? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/u/udisks2/bionic/amd64
<Laney> nope
<oSoMoN> doko, the libreoffice arm64 autopkgtest passed, all good
<kenvandine> Meeting time!
<kenvandine> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar 13 14:30:25 2018 UTC.  The chair is kenvandine. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic:
<kenvandine> Roll call:  andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel/heber, kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<oSoMoN> o/
<jbicha> o/
<Trevinho> \o
<jibel> *\o/*
<andyrock> o/
<didrocks> hey
<kenvandine> seb128 is going to be a few minutes late
<oSoMoN> jibel, in a cheerleader mood?
<kenvandine> lol
<jibel> yeah, it's like spring today after months of rain
<kenvandine> hopefully everyone is happily back at home and well rested
<kenvandine> jibel, yay
<kenvandine> lets get started
<kenvandine> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> hey!
<andyrock> # Gnome-control-center:
<andyrock>  - MP for https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=794012
<andyrock> # Gnome-Software:
<andyrock>  - MP https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-software/merge_requests/25
<andyrock>  - MP https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-software/merge_requests/26
<andyrock> # Snapd:
<andyrock>   - MP for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1721735
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 794012 in Online Accounts "Re-add "add" command-line option" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<andyrock> # software-properties
<andyrock>   - WIP to support gnome-online-accuonts to enable livepatch
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1721735 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "UbuntuOne auth dialog is displayed when polkit auth dialog is dismissed" [High,In progress]
<andyrock> eow
<kenvandine> thx andyrock
<kenvandine> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * working on bug #1749289 and bug #1755490
<ubot5`> bug 1749289 in oem-config (Ubuntu) "Installer stops after pressing Cancel on Select a language screen during OEM install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749289
<ubot5`> bug 1755490 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Incorrect information about display shown in unity-control-center" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1755490
<dgadomski> eof
<kenvandine> thx dgadomski
<kenvandine> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> hey
<didrocks> * Ubiquity:
<didrocks>   - minimal install option merged (and list generation finished by Laney, thanks!): https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/revision/6588
<didrocks>   - add telemetry installation info and tested it on gtk/KDE/noui/oem with, for each (due to matrix of potential breakage): manual install, partition reinstall, partition reuse (upgrade/reinstall keeping home/system info), full device, full disk with lvm, full disk with encryption use free space. Looks like after Laney's review (thanks again), it will be merged soon:
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubiquity/intall-metrics/+merge/341229
<didrocks> * GNOME Shell:
<didrocks>   - sync mutter and bump to 3.27.9x: rebase our theme on upstream theme breakages, adapt assets to ubuntu, rebase our patches and change build system options. Multiple commits on https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-shell/ubuntu/changes.
<didrocks>   - minimal patch for protecting against default installed extensions to be updated via a 3rd parties: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-shell/ubuntu/revision/115. This the minimal patch set due to our propoal PR blocked upstream (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/1)
<didrocks>   - rebased and reorder the commits order for sound volume design as requested upstream: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/2 no movement after this work being done though.
<didrocks> * GNOME Control Center:
<didrocks>   - rebase and adapt sound patch to 3.27.9x: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-control-center/ubuntu/revision/798
<didrocks> * CommuniTheme:
<didrocks>   - discussed the decision that it would be unsafe to ship it for 18.04, announced and detailed the reasons on https://community.ubuntu.com/t/call-for-participation-an-ubuntu-default-theme-lead-by-the-community/1545/643. Also, announce the snap idea to mitigate and get people installing it easily.
<didrocks>   - debugged and adjust deps on packaging creating bugs on GTK2 apps being unthemed: https://github.com/Ubuntu/gtk-communitheme/pull/219 / https://github.com/Ubuntu/gnome-shell-communitheme/issues/61
<didrocks>   - rebased on upstream build system changes: https://github.com/Ubuntu/gnome-shell-communitheme/pull/72 / https://github.com/Ubuntu/gnome-shell-communitheme/issues/71
<didrocks>   - regular tracking of current work and feedback.
<didrocks> * Misc:
<didrocks>   - some discussion around telemetry implementation, impacts and options.
<didrocks>   - impact on g-c-c from sending the data. Read 17.10 whoopsie configuration implementation. Saw some bugs (wrong status reported) that we need to fix if linked to data collection).
<didrocks>   - some AA work (newing)
<didrocks> eof
<kenvandine> thx didrocks
<kenvandine> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: duflu
<kenvandine> ok, seems no duflu
<kenvandine> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: jbicha
<jbicha> • Busy 2 weeks. Highlights! :
<jbicha> • Released GNOME 3.28 tarballs for gedit, gedit-plugins, gnome-tweaks and zenity
<jbicha> • Completed the post-FF transitions for evolution, gnome-control-center, gnome-settings-daemon and gnome-shell
<jbicha> • Sponsored a bunch of GNOME uploads to Debian for darkxst
<jbicha> • Pushed GunnarHJ's translations fix to libgweather upstream LP: #1753136
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1753136 in libgweather (Ubuntu) "Gettext package inconsistency" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1753136
<jbicha> • Completed the post-FF transitions for evolution, gnome-control-center, gnome-settings-daemon and gnome-shell
<jbicha> • Sponsored a bunch of GNOME uploads to Debian for darkxst
<jbicha> • Pushed GunnarHJ's translations fix to libgweather upstream LP: #1753136
<jbicha> oops
<jbicha> • Identified the fix for Firefox & Thunderbird not showing in GNOME Software. (Especially affects Ubuntu Budgie which ships Chromium instead by default) LP: #1682455
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1682455 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "thunderbird not available in GNOME Software" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1682455
<jbicha> • Nudged GNOME to accept willcooke's monospace wifi hotspot password fix. GNOME bug 785413
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 785413 in Network "WiFi-Hotspot password is hard to read with some fonts" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=785413
<jbicha> • Updated software-properties & update-manager since the debconf GNOME backend switched to gtk3 LP: #1736618
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1736618 in debconf (Ubuntu) "debconf: Switch GNOME frontend to gtk3" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1736618
<jbicha> • To recap: the first point release Ubuntu 18.04.1 is expected to not include gtk2 in default install (but present on ISO for extra input methods).
<jbicha> The initial 18.04 release will still have gtk2 for Thunderbird (presumed risky to remove gtk2 dependency before version 60)
<jbicha> • Added Ubuntu to the webkit2 user agent LP: #1751484
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1751484 in webkit2gtk (Ubuntu) "Captive portal browser/device misreported" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751484
<jbicha> • Handled udisks2 and volume-key packaging tweaks needed for promotion to main
<jbicha> • Filed 2 more MIRs LP: #1753581 LP: #1754422
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1753581 in graphene (Ubuntu) "[MIR] graphene" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1753581
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1754422 in volume-key (Ubuntu) "[MIR] volume-key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754422
<jbicha> • GNOME Terminal is back in the GNOME Software app after a long-standing licensing standoff.
<jbicha> 🤠
<kenvandine> yay for a gedit release!
<jbicha> not the maintainer!
<jbicha> (I hope)
<kenvandine> jbicha, you touched it last!
<kenvandine> we'll skip jamesh for now, seb128 might have a report from him
<kenvandine> #topic jibel/heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: jibel/heber
<jibel> - Reviews of MPs of Ubiquity
<jibel> - Reviewed test results for Bionic Beta 1
<jibel> - Tested Firefox candidate
<jibel> - Debugging bug 1754174
<ubot5`> bug 1754174 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Lubuntu] "Install Lubuntu" fails with several commands not found and permission denied" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754174
<jibel> ..
<kenvandine> thx jibel
<kenvandine> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: kenvandine
<kenvandine> * Fixed an issue with symlinks to xdg-user-dirs in the desktop helpers.  The links will now be set in the proper location regardless of $HOME being set to $SNAP_USER_DATA or $SNAP_USER_COMMON
<kenvandine> * Working on snap translations provided by libs, building off Laney's LDPRELOAD of bindtextdomain.
<kenvandine> #topic laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: laney
<Laney> e
<Laney> (floating eye)
<Laney> • was off yesterday
<Laney> • sprinted last week, took a look at some remaining bionic stuff and had discussions with lots of people
<Laney> • started working on some updates - gstreamer 1.13.90, glib stack
<Laney> • light babysitting of autopkgtest, we had a possibly bad kernel this week on ppc64el
<Laney> • next tasks are
<Laney> ∘ finish those updates
<Laney> ∘ update lxd armhf runners for autopkgtest to have a better network config, after stgraber reviews
<Laney> ∘ look at Gunnar's stuff
<Laney> ∘ work on rls-bb-tracking bugs if any
<Laney> ∘ document the git/dep14 workflow a bit, at least the Ubuntu bits & file bugs for any tooling improvements that might help us (e.g. add & fetch the debian/upstream remotes)
<Laney> ∘ get back to systemd stuff
<Laney> 🕰️
<kenvandine> thx Laney
<kenvandine> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey
<oSoMoN> • firefox
<oSoMoN>   ∘ filed and fixed https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1444313 (setting as default browser in snap fails)
<ubot5`> Mozilla bug 1444313 in Shell Integration "setting as default browser in snap fails" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<oSoMoN> • chromium
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated stable to 65.0.3325.146 (in bionic, built in PPA for trusty, xenial and artful and awaiting testing)
<oSoMoN>   ∘ pushed 65.0.3325.146 snap to candidate channel and issued call for testing (https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-chromium-65-0-3325-146/4390), it looks like the snap is broken again on NVIDIA hardware with proprietary drivers (18.04 only), this needs confirmation and investigation
<oSoMoN>   ∘ looked into fully automating minor chromium updates
<oSoMoN>   ∘ merged Ken's fix to pre-compile the mime database to speed up first start
<oSoMoN>   ∘ fixed bug #1741078
<ubot5`> bug 1741078 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] Chromium fails to set itself as default browser" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741078
<oSoMoN>   ∘ submitted https://github.com/Ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/100 (Move XDG_CACHE_HOME to $SNAP_USER_COMMON/.cache)
<oSoMoN>   ∘ filed and fixed bug #1755463
<ubot5`> bug 1755463 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] Using basic (unencrypted) store for password storage" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1755463
<oSoMoN>   ∘ requested auto-connection of the password-manager-service and cups-control plugs (https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/auto-connecting-the-camera-interface-for-the-chromium-snap/4014)
<oSoMoN> • libreoffice
<oSoMoN>   ∘ Chris published 1:5.4.5-0ubuntu0.17.10.5 (artful SRU)
<oSoMoN>   ∘ 6.0.2-0ubuntu1 in bionic (thanks Ken and Lan_ey!)
<oSoMoN>   ∘ wrote complete manual test plan for new releases of libreoffice
<oSoMoN>   ∘ filed and fix bug #1752166
<ubot5`> bug 1752166 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[snap] GStreamer errors when inserting an audio/video clip" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752166
<oSoMoN>   ∘ filed and fixed bug #1755178
<ubot5`> bug 1755178 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[snap] Math segfaults at startup on Ubuntu 16.04" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1755178
<oSoMoN> 🐓
<oSoMoN> (recognize that rooster?)
<kenvandine> thx oSoMoN, so you fixed the segfault?
<kenvandine> kakas!
<seb128> ('Im back, sorry for being late)
<oSoMoN> yes, by getting rid of the libunity-gtk-module
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, and that still works fine in 16.04?
<oSoMoN> yes
<kenvandine> cool
<jibel> oSoMoN, where is the test plan for LO?
<oSoMoN> jibel, in a text file on my laptop, but I will share it
<jibel> okay, np :)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> moving on
<kenvandine> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> sorry still writing it, can you come back to me in a bit? ;)
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> thx*
<kenvandine> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<kenvandine> - Sprint in Budapest
<kenvandine> - CUPS snap: It is in the store now (Edge). Thanks very much to all who have helped me on the Sprint
<kenvandine> - QPDF: FFe for 8.x got approved. We have 8.0.2 in the distro now. This fixes bugs of some PDF files not printing and contains everything so that the students can finish Poppler-less bannertopdf and QPDF-based flattening of filled PDF forms (to remove our current Poppler/pdftocairo workaround).
<kenvandine> - HPLIP: Synced most current bug fix release from Debian.
<kenvandine> - Google Summer of Code 2018: List of project to be done this summer is determined, and also the mentors. Only one student needs still to be determined. Student application period at Google has opened.
<kenvandine> - Bugs.
<kenvandine> #topic trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: trevinho
<Trevinho> · Had great time at Budapest Sprint with team!
<Trevinho> · Theme Fixes
<Trevinho>  - https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/list-theming
<Trevinho>  - https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/scour-dependency
<Trevinho>  - https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/backdrop-views
<Trevinho>  - https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/linked-items-fixes
<Trevinho> · Telegram snap updates (new edge revisions from upstream include
<Trevinho>   my patches now, so give `--edge` a try):
<Trevinho>   https://github.com/3v1n0/telegram-snap/commits/master
<Trevinho> · Fixed XDG dirs update tool to work properly env where $HOME is set
<Trevinho>   https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=105398
<Trevinho> · Proposed fprintd fix upstream:
<ubot5`> Freedesktop bug 105398 in General "xdg-user-dirs-update: give priority to $HOME" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Trevinho>   https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=105418
<Trevinho> · Currently adding more themes to the themes snap.
<Trevinho>  ----
<ubot5`> Freedesktop bug 105418 in fprintd "device policy: only allow enrolling for authenticated users" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<kenvandine> thx Trevinho!
<kenvandine> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: jamesh
<kenvandine> at engineering sprint:
<kenvandine>  - got patches to extend snap xdg-open proxy to work with regular files merged.
<kenvandine>  - rewrote xdg-open proxy in Go, at snap core team's request
<kenvandine>  - came up with plan to move forward on snapd user mounts (prereq for
<kenvandine> xdg-desktop-portal):
<kenvandine> https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/development-sprint-march-5th-2018/4345/21?u=jamesh
<kenvandine>  - discussed how to handle theming of snapped desktop apps
<kenvandine>  - put together a skeleton for the "gtk-common-themes" snap for the
<kenvandine> above: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/supporting-desktop-themes-via-the-content-interface/4122/3?u=jamesh
<kenvandine> snapd:
<kenvandine>  - started work on helpers for the "safe mount" code.  I need to sync
<kenvandine> up with Zygmunt again now we're all home.
<kenvandine> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: duflu
<kenvandine> * Gnome Shell performance:
<kenvandine>   - Affecting Xorg sessions:
<kenvandine>     . Got back into the gnome-shell CPU bug:
<kenvandine> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1743976
<kenvandine>       . No news yet. Just relearning where I was at last time and
<kenvandine> collecting fresh profiles using Gnome 3.27 now.
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1743976 in mutter (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell is wasting CPU repainting unchanging panels" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kenvandine>     . Clock smoothness: Still awaiting review
<kenvandine> (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/26)
<kenvandine>   - Affecting only Wayland sessions (also no progress, no reviews, this
<kenvandine> week)
<kenvandine>     . Unblock rendering from behind monitor flipping:
<kenvandine> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/25
<kenvandine>     . Simplify and clean up:
<kenvandine> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/29
<kenvandine> * Libinput:
<kenvandine>   - Upstream released omnidirectional hysteresis this week, only 7 days
<kenvandine> after I proposed it!
<kenvandine>     .
<kenvandine> https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/wayland-devel/2018-March/037317.html
<kenvandine>   - More time spent again testing upstream patches this week.
<kenvandine> * Synaptics touchpad settings missing (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1733032):
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1733032 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Touchpad settings don't work after upgrading to 17.10 (because xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is still installed)" [Medium,In progress]
<kenvandine>   - Progress! Rejected. No good reason other than upstream doesn't like
<kenvandine> the idea of having to test it in future releases.
<kenvandine> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/37
<kenvandine>   - I'll consider distro patching for one cycle instead, after 3.28.0
<kenvandine> has settled.
<kenvandine>   - Reminder: gnome-control-center also needs a little fix after that.
<kenvandine> * Theme fixes:
<kenvandine>   - Updated the combobox bug with a xenial fix too
<kenvandine> (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1725921)
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1725921 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu Bionic) "[regression] Combobox menus have gray text on gray background" [High,In progress]
<kenvandine>   - Reviewed Marco's theme fixes from during the sprint.
<kenvandine> * Daily bug management across gnome-shell, mutter, gdm3, ubuntu-themes,
<kenvandine> bluez, pulseaudio, dkms, wayland, totem, mpv, libinput.
<kenvandine>   - Fairly busy in bugland this week. So although we closed a bunch of
<kenvandine> bugs, generally more were opened thanks to people reacting to news about
<kenvandine> beta 1(?)
<kenvandine>   - Finished reviewing zesty bugs.
<kenvandine>   - Added more packages to the chart too.
<kenvandine>   -
<kenvandine> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vRDHPxGBHqM6XkT_S8ggtYfD0xchKSUD_z9PopNVE3G1rU05fVSnxDGcDsEstl7gu7N-tzCU6mLUp2V/pubchart?oid=254968654&format=interactive
<kenvandine> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<kenvandine> no report
<kenvandine> no report
<kenvandine> seb128, are you ready?
<seb128> yes
<kenvandine> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • week in budapest, good to catch up with the team, great&productive week!
<seb128> • quite some meetings about work for the cycle/status/priorities
<seb128> • decided to delay fingerprint auth since security has too much to review for us and there are not a lot of laptop which have a driver for that to work, we might still try to land lated
<seb128> • debugged some snapd/gnome-software/invalid macaroon issues
<seb128> • test/sponsored the goa/ubuntu sso provider from and_yrock
<seb128> • sponsored translation fixes from Gunnar (and then help debugging a build issue)
<seb128> • discussed the new meson update and whether downgrading it or getting a ffe
<seb128> • some ubiquity tweaks for the third-party software wording since the content changed a bit
<seb128> • reported some GNOME 3.27 segfaults issue upstream
<seb128> (thanks, sorry again for being late)
<kenvandine> thx seb128!
<kenvandine> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: aob
<Laney> NO
<jbicha> ok, I guess not from me either then :)
<kenvandine> jbicha, i still need to figure out what's up with the color emojis in gnome-characters
<kenvandine> i'm a bit stumped, it's like it only tries emojione
<Laney> #topic rls-bb-incoming bugs
<Laney> ...first week...
<jbicha> kenvandine: next random thing to try is updating freetype
<seb128> kenvandine, what Laney said
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> kenvandine, you need to copy his line to change the topic since you are leading the meeting :)
<seb128> then we should review http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> #topic rls-bb-incoming bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: rls-bb-incoming bugs
<seb128> kenvandine, do you want to go through the list or should I do that?
<kenvandine> seb128, could you?
<seb128> sure
<seb128> let's go through the desktop set ones
<seb128> * https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1750846
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1750846 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Bionic) "several g-s-d services are timing out when booting a live session" [High,New]
<Laney> some of the ones in unknown concern us
<seb128> the ones that do show on desktop/dx as well through other components I think?
<Laney> that is accepted, I think the tag needs to be removed (and someone should be assigned)
<Laney> maybe these ones, but don't think that is true in general
<Laney> works for this week though
<seb128> right
<seb128> I looked at those before suggesting we do the desktop-set
<Laney> ok cool
<seb128> I should have stated that
<seb128> anyway
<Laney> just wanted to make sure we didn't miss stuff
<seb128> thx for that :)
<seb128> g-s-d ... any taker?
<Laney> sure
<seb128> Laney, thanks!
<seb128> that might be the same issue that the session timeout
<Laney> maybe, if so I don't see that so might be difficult to look at
<seb128> well I guess we will know when both are investigated
<Laney> I'll have a look
<seb128> feel free to bounce back to me if you can't reproduce
<seb128> I can try here, maybe with my old laptop I'm more lucky :p
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1750995
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1750995 in gnome-session (Ubuntu Bionic) "Logging out live session takes several minutes" [High,New]
<seb128> looks like we handled that previous week, just need to be untagged I guess?
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1726124
<seb128> same
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1726124 in systemd (Ubuntu) "DNS domain search paths not updated when VPN started" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> I think some of the tag edits from will timeouted and he closed the tabs too early
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-share/+bug/1726143
<seb128> same
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1726143 in nautilus-share (Ubuntu) "Automatic installation of samba fails with "could not find package libpam-smbpass"" [High,Confirmed]
<Laney> should be notfixing rather than removing the tag
<Laney> well, changing it
<seb128> ah, right
 * Laney updates the dns one
<seb128> I just did, sorry :p
<seb128> the other ones were to untag since they are nominated
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1752053
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1752053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-390 fails to boot graphical display" [Critical,Incomplete]
<seb128> tjaalton, tseliot, ^ is that something you are looking at?
<Laney> samba one isn't?
<Laney> oh, think it should be though, you got assigned
<seb128> crap, yes
<Laney> done
<seb128> thx
<seb128> the nvidia one I'm going to check with timo/alberto so let's skip for now
<seb128> I don't think it's for our team
<Laney> thx
<seb128> * bug #1753776
<ubot5`> bug 1753776 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Graphics corruption in login animation to Xorg sessions" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1753776
<Laney> yeah it would be good to have a proper team for that stuff
<Laney> same?
<seb128> that one seems a GNOME 3..27 regression
<tseliot> seb128: that should be fixed, although people reported different issues there
<jbicha> tseliot: it's not fixed
<seb128> tseliot, can you comment on the bug saying so? and ask them to open new reports
<jbicha> do you need me to try to file a new bug?
<seb128> jbicha, the nvidia one?
<tseliot> jbicha: yes, please
<seb128> jbicha, or the xorg session corruption?
<jbicha> the graphical corruption for xorg is not fixed. I don't have nvidia
<seb128> k
<seb128> tseliot, was talking about the previous one
<tseliot> jbicha: not my thing then, sorry. I was referring to nvidia
<seb128> jbicha, did you upstream the xorg one?
<seb128> tseliot, can you close and ask whoever still has it to open a new report?
<tseliot> seb128: sure
<seb128> thx
<Laney> I got 390 today, going to restart in a bit ;-)
<jbicha> seb128: could be GNOME 3.28 but we also had mesa stuff landing in bionic at the same time
<seb128> good luck :)
<seb128> jbicha, they landed a bit earlier and was in proposed for a while ... but yeah
<Laney> one to accept I think
<seb128> yes
<jbicha> I guess we should try filing a mutter bug upstream to see what they think
<seb128> sound like one that duflu could look at
<seb128> jbicha, do you want to do that?
<seb128> if not I ask duflu tomorrow if he can poke at it
<jbicha> let's have duflu do it! ;)
<seb128> k
<seb128> next is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1749688
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1749688 in xorg-lts-transitional (Ubuntu Bionic) "16.04 HWE -> 18.04 = xorg held back (+ partial breakage because of it)" [Undecided,In progress]
<seb128> I'm untagging it since it's targetted for bionic & assigned
<tjaalton> I have that on a ppa
<seb128> good
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-power/+bug/1718254
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1718254 in unity-greeter-session-broadcast (Ubuntu) "please drop url-dispatcher dependencies" [Critical,New]
<seb128> that sounds like a bb-notfixing to me
<Laney> yep
<seb128> x_nox fixed the most important issue by making url-dispatcher not to depend on unity-scopes-api
<Laney> we might even want to drop our team from the unity stuff
<seb128> which was the stack with net-cpp creating issue
<Laney> then they don't show up here at all
<seb128> good point
<seb128> I'm going to do that
<jbicha> seb128: can I get a +1 to remove those 2 indicator packages I mentioned on that bug? maybe I need to open a separate bug…
<Laney> although...
<Laney> ...LTS?
<seb128> still having a view on xenial unity you mean?
<Laney> yeah we do still support them there
<Laney> can't subscribe per series
<seb128> correct
<seb128> hum
<seb128> I guess we can keep them for now, it's not too much
<seb128> and just serie-wontfix tag
<Laney> ya
<seb128> sounds good?
<seb128> k, let's call it a plan then
<seb128> that's it for the list
<Laney> not too bad
<seb128> Laney, thanks for the reminder and notes!
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> though we do have a bunch of bugs assigned to people
<Laney> anything on tracking to check up on?
<seb128> which we don't actively track
<Laney> or next week maybe because of sprint
<seb128> I'm unsure if we could/should
<seb128> tracking? wdym?
<Laney> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> ah, I guess that's the counter part which are the ones we accepted
<seb128> I had forgotten about that
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> good, that replies to my previous question
<seb128> but yeah, I guess we didn't do much progress since the sprint/travelling
<seb128> so let's start reviewing it next week
<Laney> maybe it should be a status update item
<Laney> give a line to assigned rls bugs or something
<seb128> we used to do that I think :)
<seb128> good idea
<Laney> doomed to reinvent the past
<seb128> let's talk to willcooke about it once he's back
<Laney> ok
<seb128> on that note I guess we can #aob
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ can you topic back to aob? ;)
<kenvandine> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: aob
<seb128> thx!
<jbicha> Laney: I wanted to follow up on last week's git discussion
<jbicha> the plan for now is to push ubuntu/ branches to LP, right?
<Laney> think so
<Laney> that's my proposal anyway
<jbicha> and we're not worried about preserving bzr history?
<seb128> we didn't discuss that topic
<seb128> but I guess that's not really doable, is it?
<kenvandine> probably not worth the hassle
<Laney> not sure how you would, seems really hard to interleave it in the git stuff
<seb128> did Debian preserve any svn history when they migrated?
<jbicha> I personally don't care about the bzr history
<Laney> yeah, there was an export
<Laney> I'd just push "this branch is dead" to all of them when they move
<jbicha> seb128: yes we managed to preserve most of the svn history
<Laney> and then you can go back to see the history if you're an archaeologist
<seb128> if they did it for svn we should be able to do it for our bzr using similar tools?
<jbicha> seb128: are you volunteering yourself? ;)
<seb128> for any repo I'm migrating yes
<seb128> :)
 * Laney doesn't like trolling on this topic :(
<Laney> you'd have to like
<Laney> go back and find the base debian revision for each commit
<seb128> sorry
<Laney> check out that tag and then merge into it
<seb128> do you know how Debian did it for the svn?
<Laney> and then roll that forward up to the present
<Laney> yes, an svn export which was then carved up and converted to git
<seb128> the principle/tools wouldn't easily apply to our bzr repos?
<seb128> I guess we are going to end up deciding it's not worth the effort
<Laney> now we have a repository with the history from svn in it
<seb128> but it's a bit sad to loose the history
<Laney> so you have to go back and insert the bzr commits at the right place
<jbicha> it ended up taking years for Debian GNOME to get around to converting from svn to git
<seb128> just because of them wanting to keep history?
<jbicha> a straight bzr-to-git conversion would be easier, but interleaving it with the new Debian git repo is more complex
<seb128> well, I guess we don't have enough resources to work on that
<Laney> what you could do is convert the stuff to git
<Laney> and put it in a different branch
<Laney> so it's right there to look at but not in the history on master
<seb128> +1 from me  to not converting, even if it makes me sad to nuke records of years of work done by our team
<seb128> how do other feel?
<seb128> didrocks, kenvandine, ?
<kenvandine> sorry... let me read back
<didrocks> yeah, I don't feel it worths the effort
<kenvandine> not worth it imo
<didrocks> at worst, we keep old branch around
<didrocks> for history!
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> k
<seb128> Laney, jbicha, there you go :)
<jbicha> (Debian had a bit more urgency because we were concerned about the svn repos being removed completely)
<seb128> right
<jbicha> and we're cool to move packaging to git now, right?
<seb128> still stuck to pretend all the work we did didn't exist
<seb128> I don't think we decided on that
<seb128> and the meeting has already been an hour today
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pncJWS68YP/
<Laney> jbicha: for next cycle
<seb128> we should get to a consensus/update the post on the community hub
<seb128> or maybe start with a few selected repos to see how it goes
<jbicha> what about for stuff in main that doesn't have an Ubuntu packaging branch yet? I think gvfs was a good example of one of these packages
<seb128> just to validate the workflow/etc
<seb128> jbicha, I would prefer to delay to next cycle, let's rediscuss next week
<seb128> we don't have good Ubuntu contributor documentation
<seb128> and I'm concerned that changing now is going to impact people work for the LTS
<jbicha> I'm working on 3.28.0 stuff this week is why I'm asking now :)
<seb128> like now you want to fix a bug in gvfs and you need to dig into using new tools
<seb128> learning new workflows
<seb128> fixing potential fallouts, etc
<seb128> that's not what we want to be spending time on atm
<didrocks> I guess that's what we wanted to discuss that post-FF, to plan for starting it on the 18.10 cycle
<jbicha> gvfs is also a package that is basically maintained in Debian right now. There is a trivial diff that I don't think can be easily pushed in to Debian
<seb128> next cycle is no far
<seb128> jbicha, I disagree with that, I did a gvfs upload some days ago to fix an autopkgtest issue
<jbicha> yes and I had to push it to Debian for you :|
<kenvandine> +1 on holding off just a little longer
<seb128> it would have been much more annoying if the packaging had been in git
<kenvandine> we're close to closing out bionic
<kenvandine> hate to risk slowing anything down
<seb128> k
<seb128> I think that close the topic (for this week at least)?
<kenvandine> +1
<didrocks> yes
<seb128> other topics?
<jbicha> kenvandine: (at least for me, having to push stuff to bzr too slows me down)
<kenvandine> jbicha, understood... i think for now whatever is easiest?
<jbicha> (but I'll let this discussion end)
<jbicha> kenvandine: (lol)
<kenvandine> i'm anxious to change as well, but might not be a great time for folks to learn their way around
<kenvandine> going once...
<kenvandine> twice...
<Laney> yes (sorry!)
<kenvandine> lol
<kenvandine> snuck that in
<Laney> :-)
<Laney> anyway quick one I think
<didrocks> the install in my vm didn't finish, you can go on ;)
<Laney> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/ was wondering if we should all give some time to sponsoring each week before release
<kenvandine> #topic Laney's quick one
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: Laney's quick one
<kenvandine> :)
<Laney> desktop team patch pilot
<Laney> #goodguys
<kenvandine> #topic patch pilot
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: patch pilot
<kenvandine> +1
<kenvandine> would be good to trim that down
<seb128> people are busy enough so I don't think we should make a requirement
<seb128> but +1 if people could spare some hours to help on that
<Laney> that means no
<Laney> ok then, was just an idea
<kenvandine> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar 13 15:36:14 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-03-13-14.30.moin.txt
<kenvandine> thanks everyone
<didrocks> thanks!
<seb128> Laney, it's not a firm "no", just trying to figure out what we can do
<seb128> some people are still busy full time on late features
<seb128> e.g andyrock on livepatch or didrocks on the metrics work
<seb128> so I don't think we can distract them from their work with that atm
<seb128> but if some people feel like they can squeeze some sponsoring in their week please od
<seb128> do
<kenvandine> Laney, i'll make it a point to look over that list myself
<kenvandine> hopefully others will too
<Laney> ok, it's my experience that fitting it in doesn't really work and you need to allocate time
<Laney> so hoping isn't going to work
<Laney> but that is a matter of team priorities and not for me
<Laney> at least I raised awareness
<didrocks> speaking of livepatch, andyrock, how do you know if livepatch is enabled or disabled?
<didrocks> just a systemd unit or something else?
<jbicha> Laney: looking at component-mismatches, do you know what gstreamer1.0-gtk3 is for? and if we need it?
<didrocks> jibel: FYI: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubiquity/intall-metrics/+merge/341229/comments/892018
<Laney> jbicha: Don't think so, it gives you a gstgtksink element for using with Gtk applications but we don't need that
<oSoMoN> Laney, libreoffice uses gstgtksink, fwiw
<Laney> oSoMoN: ok, but it was never in main before :-)
<Laney> I think
<oSoMoN> Laney, no indeed, it was in -bad so I guess in universe
<oSoMoN> not sure what you meant by "we don't need that", so I chimed in just in case…
<Laney> oSoMoN: directly in the seeds, but if libreoffice needs or would benefit from it you could add a Recommends or something
<oSoMoN> Laney, libreoffice-avmedia-backend-gstreamer currently suggests gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad, I'm making a note to look into updating that
<Laney> ok ♥
<Laney> should get some better hearts composable 💓
<oSoMoN> I suppose there are still a few interesting decoders in bad though, so we wouldn't remove that suggests, only add the extra one on gstreamer1.0-gtk
<Nafallo> oooh
<Nafallo> backlog for 18.10, Laney? :-D
<seb128> jbicha, that udisks error,
<seb128> subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command 'hostnamectl status | grep "CPE OS Name"' returned non-zero exit status 1
<seb128> jbicha, on a porter box
<seb128> $ hostnamectl status
<seb128> Failed to create bus connection: No such file or directory
<seb128> unsure if the test creates an env though, I need to look at that
<seb128> but that might be the issue/meant to be tested on a real install not in a builder
<willcooke> jbicha, hi!  Do you think you'd be able to look at this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1754671
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1754671 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Full-tunnel VPN DNS leakage regression" [High,Confirmed]
<Laney> biab!
<jbicha> willcooke: that's outside my expertise and I'm lucky that the patch was dropped before I got involved with NM
<willcooke> jbicha, ack thx
 * oSoMoN calls it a day, have a good rest of the day everyone
<willcooke> night all, have a good evening
<doko> hmm, fonts-ubuntu-font-family-console wants to demote. is this intended?
<jbicha> doko: yes, it's a transitional package. If you do Plymouth work, that can be updated to depends on fonts-ubuntu instead of ttf-ubuntu-font-family too
<jbicha> unless it's a problem for transitional packages to drop out of main?
<doko> no, was just curious about it
<seb128> robert_ancell, kenvandine, unsure if you saw bug #1752645, doing IRC ping in addition of launchpad pinging since that doesn't always work
<ubot5`> bug 1752645 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Bionic) "gnome-software crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752645
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-03-14
<jbicha> duflu: hi, could you go ahead and propose your synaptics changes to gnome-control-center? 3.28.0 only touched translations & the Network panel
<duflu> jbicha, gladly, but are you saying we have the synaptics support in mutter landed?
<duflu> or patched
<jbicha> um, I guess do mutter too :)
<duflu> jbicha, mutter upstream rejected it last week
<jbicha> mutter 3.28.0-1 is already in bionic-proposed
<duflu> so I expected distro patching
<jbicha> I mean I'm not making a decision on whether we should patch or not, but I believe you said you didn't want to work on it until 3.28.0 was released
<jbicha> so I was letting you know that happened :)
<duflu> jbicha, indeeed. I think I just need to move the blocked card in Trello to remind me later
<jbicha> ok
<duflu> jbicha, done. I don't remind on my own memory. I rely on Trello and similar systems to tell me what to do later :)
<duflu> Ugh
<duflu> I don't rely on my own memory
 * duflu tries more coffee
 * jbicha looks suspiciously at gnome-bluetooth
<duflu> tjaalton, do we still need to patch mesa since mutter 3.27.92? https://github.com/GNOME/mutter/blob/master/NEWS
<tjaalton> duflu: I think so, othe clients are affected too, like clutter
<tjaalton> and the patch just flips the default on gallium
<duflu> tjaalton, No problem. The login animation corruption issue is probably simple, given enough time to find an analyse the code that copies the framebuffer from gdm into the session
<duflu> *and analyse
<tjaalton> yeah
<tjaalton> I can't repro it on my kbl
<duflu> Hmm
<duflu> tjaalton, what model screen/laptop?
<tjaalton> thinkpad t470s
<duflu> tjaalton, that's 8-bit right?
<duflu> find /sys/devices -name edid -exec edid-decode '{}' \;
<tjaalton> should be, hdr screens are only now being added as an option
<duflu> yeah
<tjaalton> Supported color formats: RGB 4:4:4
<duflu> Look for this or similar: 10 bits per primary color channel
<tjaalton> 6 bits per primary color channel
<duflu> Oh. That's the 1080p panel then?
<tjaalton> yes
<duflu> Yeah I heard there was a big difference between t470s's two panel types
<duflu> Hmm. Maybe still != 8 bit is the trick
<duflu> I didn't test a 6-bit panel
<duflu> Not that it should matter too much. You should be getting 8-bit framebuffers, and have done for years
<duflu> Maybe we have an uninitialized channel during the framebuffer copy.
 * duflu is assuming there is a framebuffer copy, and has never looked
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<himadri_> hello again
<himadri_> i could fix the issue with purple screen before the splash screen
<himadri_> thanks to jamesh :)
<himadri_> i have observed one more thing
<himadri_> I see a purple screen after entering login password till the desktop launches
<himadri_> why is it happening ?
<himadri_> the same purple blank screen shows up for a second when i press the lock screen button
<duflu> I'd hazard a guess forcing gdm3 to use Xorg (not Wayland) might work around it
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
<himadri_> I'm using lightdm with pantheon greeter and I have elementary desktop installed
<duflu> himadri_, if you have a fix that works in gdm3 with unity-greeter and gnome-shell then please comment in bug 1753776
<ubot5`> bug 1753776 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Graphics corruption (or distortion?) in login animation to Xorg sessions" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1753776
<didrocks> hey guys
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<duflu> doesrock,s
<himadri_> hey people
<duflu> Hello himadri_
<himadri_> can anybody help me to fix my issue
<himadri_> ?
<duflu> himadri_, I don't think that's a bug. The purple screen is meant to be there during transitions
<himadri_> can I change with something else of my choice ?
<duflu> Because the login screen and your actual session run on different virtual terminals, possibly under different display servers. It's an attempt to make the transitions look seamless
<duflu> I *think* that might be the Ubuntu/greeter theme. Not sure if you can change it without modifying code
<himadri_> it looks bizarre to have a purple screen in between
<duflu> himadri_, yes it's designed to match the default Ubuntu experience, not a customized system.
<duflu> himadri_, But maybe didrocks can help you
<himadri_> okay
<himadri_> didrocks: any comments ?
<himadri_> duflu: i have one more question if you don't mind
<duflu> himadri_, yes?
<himadri_> duflu: I have seen on my friend's laptop that on pressing lock button from top right corner, a screen with logo shows up and then lock screen is displayed. On my system I see the same purple blank screen between the transition. How can I customize it ?
<duflu> himadri_, that's the same as your first question. You need to modify code in the gdm3/unity-greeter packages, or replace them with other packages I think. didrocks will know
<himadri_> duflu: okay
<didrocks> (back in ~15min)
<didrocks> hum, no more himadri
<icey> Ran into a fun issue this morning when trying to log into a VPN: network-manager-openvpn-gnome can start a VPN connection, but will not show it as up, even when it is, and will make noise about the connection being active if you try to start it again
<icey> ah, and it will randomly stop working, and start dumping stack traces into syslog
<icey> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Bj5VFRfCvF/
<tjaalton> duflu: libinput 1.10.3
<duflu> Sounds good
<tjaalton> I'll upload it to debian now
<tjaalton> I'm not sure about the ubuntu crashers, so will leave them out from the changelog
<duflu> Unfortunately the good stuff is still only in master, I think. So v1.11.0
<seb128> koza, duflu, do we have anything to discuss for bluetooth this week?
<willcooke> morning
<tjaalton> duflu: sure, I don't mind having that in bionic, but maybe if you write the FFE report ;)
<tjaalton> once it's out
<seb128> hey willcooke
<duflu> tjaalton, yeah I can justify that, when a release exists. Although we may only need a patch or two on 1.10
<duflu> Although upstream could be convinced to do that for us in a real release
<duflu> Morning seb128, willcooke, no nothing blue to talk about
 * duflu assumes koza is not in the hangout
<Laney> moin
<willcooke> duflu, we're in HO, but nothing totalk about
<Laney> oh yeah I was going to try a bluetooth keyboard wasn't I
<Laney> where did I put that thing
<seb128> good morning Laney
<didrocks> hey willcooke, Laney!
<willcooke> Laney, I got one of those speakers for koza
<seb128> duflu, we had a 30 seconds round of "nothing? ok, good, let's wrap then" :)
<duflu> willcooke, seb128, yeah sorry I was too slow in plugging in peripherals
<seb128> Laney, did koza managed to figure out the issue with bluetooth on your laptop?
<seb128> duflu, no worry, there was not much to discuss anyway
<duflu> Too slow? You need Bluetooth! :D
<duflu> Morning Laney
<Laney> hey seb128 didrocks willcooke
<Laney> willcooke: nice one
<Laney> seb128: nope, there's some wiki page with steps to get logs so I will file a bug
<seb128> k
<willcooke> oh, Stephen Hawking died. :(
<duflu> willcooke, also Rex Tillerson was sacked via Twitter
<duflu> Great day
<willcooke> Can you do that now?  They're really diversifying their business
<duflu> Twitter Diplomatic and Personel Services
<duflu> Also Personnel
<seb128> duflu, bug #1753776, no idea if that's Ubuntu specific, there are less users testing current GNOME on other distributions and most of upstream people are probably on wayland sessions so wouldn't notice that one
<ubot5`> bug 1753776 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Graphics corruption (or distortion?) in login animation to Xorg sessions" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1753776
<duflu> seb128, yes good point. I think it would be easish to debug, but I've never looked at the code before. Also trying to finish the cards I already started instead of starting more
<duflu> easy-ish
<seb128> duflu, that's bug fixing so that can come later in the cycle
<seb128> so if you are busy on other things it's fine to delay that one
<duflu> I think everything I'm on is bugfixing now?
<seb128> right, though the libinput code changes are border line features
<seb128> so better to land that before other changes since that might need more testing
<duflu> I think my libinput work is done. Just a matter of waiting for upstream to merge it with other changes that are only in master
<seb128> duflu, could you at least open an upstream report about that one with your comment on 8bits/10bits?
<seb128> those might be interesting to them
<duflu> seb128, it's pure theory. I wouldn't log a bug without more investigation and having looked at the code
<duflu> Also disproven by Timo above
<seb128> not sure you need to be that strict with bugs filing
<seb128> upstream are often interested ot know issues with their code/product
<seb128> even if we don't have the time to investigate/debug the code before filing
<seb128> anyway, if you don't filing one that's fine
<seb128> somebody else can do it
<duflu> seb128, yeah I think you're right. There's a chance it's everyone's problem....
<duflu> I was talking about my theory of the cause, not the existence of the bug
<duflu> seb128, upstream report done
<seb128> duflu, thx!
<duflu> Aside from anything else I don't have time today to learn the code. May as well see what upstream says overnight
<seb128> yeah, I think it's usually a good thing to wait a few days
<seb128> sometime upstream just know by reading a report what the issue is/what code change is needed
<didrocks> andyrock: hey, have you seen my question about livepatch enable/disable (how to detect it?)
<seb128> so no hurry to spend a day to learn the code/come with a solution that has no real benefit for them
<seb128> didrocks, what andyrock did on https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/software-properties/canonical-livepatch is
<seb128> +  def is_livepatch_enabled(self):
<seb128> +    file = Gio.File.new_for_path(path='/var/snap/canonical-livepatch/common/machine-token')
<seb128> + return file.query_exists(None)
<didrocks> jibel: hey! as you were away yesterday as I pinged you late, I'm unsure you have seen the ping on "I tested ubiquity with my latest changes, and all good to me"
<didrocks> seb128: excellent, thanks!
 * didrocks adds to telemetry
<jibel> Hey didrocks, I didn't sorry. I'll havea look
<didrocks> jibel: no hurry, not on the critical path anymore :)
<didrocks> thanks
<seb128> didrocks, I supposed that's going to be replaced by a better api at some point but it should do for now
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, won't be hard to change anyway, but it's good enough to me for now :)
<seb128> cool
<duflu> Wow, bionic has sufficient tooling to build upstream gtk now
<duflu> That's handy
<duflu> Maybe that's why Jeremy pushed meson?
<seb128> no, he did it by mistake
<seb128> he was just updating GNOME to 3.28 and though it was part of that when it was not
<duflu> Anyway, we can build gtk4 now, apparently
<seb128> good
<seb128> so at least the ffe was useful at the end
<seb128> that update just didn't follow the process and we had to fix that (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meson/+bug/1754578 has the details)
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1754578 in meson (Ubuntu) "FFe: New meson version including features uploaded without ffe" [High,Fix released]
<seb128> Laney, do you have any "bionic autopkgtest env" using 'machine isolation' set up when you can log into easily to test something for me?
<seb128> Laney, if so could you try to run hostnamectl there and see what it says?
<seb128> I should really try to get an env configured but I need to change my disk, my 80G ssd just doesn't have enough space for vms & extra lxd stuff
<andyrock> good morning
<andyrock> hey good morning
<andyrock> ops
<andyrock> didrocks: yeah what duflu suggested is hacky but okay
<didrocks> I think it was seb, but yeah, doing this!
<andyrock> didrocks: where do you need this?
<didrocks> andyrock: telemetry
<andyrock> kk
<jbicha> good morning
<seb128> hey jbicha, you wake up early!
<Laney> seb128: you can get those locally with the cloud VMs... so I can just run the test, which one is it?
<jbicha> yeah, as long as I don't stay up too late at night, it works ok :)
<Laney> seb128: you can probably also use canonistack for this with the SSH runner, although I didn't try that myself
<seb128> Laney, udisks2 from bionic-proposed
<seb128> the error looks like hostnamectl erroring out
<jbicha> seb128: could you take a look at component-mismatches? presumably we are good to drop some of our apps to universe that have switched to snaps
<seb128> jbicha, adding to my list but that doesn't seem like of any use to do now, that's usually tided up at the end of the cycle which is good enough
<Laney> those should be seeded into supported imho, we still need them for upgraders
<seb128> +1
<jbicha> oh ok, I needed to know whether to add the dh_translations hack to gnome-characters for instance (if it was in universe, it's just extra clutter for Debian)
<Laney> ah man, some lxd upgrade has lost my dev environment :((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<Laney> laney@raleigh> lxc start bionic                                                                                 ~
<Laney> error: not found
<seb128> :/
<seb128> jbicha, some people are going to still use the debs so it's still useful to be able to fix translations issue through langpacks
<seb128> jbicha, gegl added a patch that fixes the armhf issue to the bug
<jbicha> seb128: are you suggesting we add X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack to a bunch of GNOME universe stuff?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> we traditionally did that
<jbicha> I wish you had thought of that before 3.28.0 ;)
<seb128> well, if you had asked earlier... :)
<seb128> anyway that's a nice to have and I'm not even sure it's needed/better
<seb128> so whenever we change those is fine
<jbicha> hmm
<seb128> it's probably fine to have those out of launchpad translations, I guess most users are going to use the snaps anyway since those are default/uptodate/etc
<jbicha> I added a Trello card for it
<seb128> thx
<seb128> though I'm unsure how much it fits there, it's sort of a ~canonical-wont-do
<jbicha> I added it so I can get a clear answer from y'all :)
<seb128> I don't think it's especially up to us
<jbicha> if you're delegating the decision to me, I'm not particularly interested in doing it at this time
<seb128> though as L_aney said if we still have those supported for upgraders then it makes sense to keep them in main/langpacks
<Laney> seb128: hostnamectl doesn't have that field in its output
<Laney> that's why you'll get a failure
<seb128> ah
<seb128> thx
<jbicha> what's even calling hostnamectl? I didn't see it by grepping udisks source
<Laney> grep harder
<Laney> laney@raleigh> rgrep hostnamectl                                                             ~/temp/udisks2-2.7.6
<Laney> src/tests/integration-test:    out = subprocess.check_output('hostnamectl status | grep "CPE OS Name"', shell=True).decode().strip()
<seb128> what L_aney said
<Laney> dunno why they didn't use /etc/os-release for this
<oSoMoN> popey, flexiondotorg : can you please comment on https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/request-auto-connection-of-removable-media-for-libreoffice/2660 ?
<seb128> Laney, jbicha, that was added recently in https://github.com/storaged-project/udisks/commit/dd1c5c85
<jbicha> helps if I grep udisks2 instead of udisks 🤦
<popey> oSoMoN: done
<Laney> seb128: ya, looks like that get_distro_info thing needs fixing
<seb128> Laney, jbicha, I'm going to have a look at sending an upstream pr for it
<Laney> nice
<seb128> Laney, do you have any idea offhand why our hostnamectl isn't including that info?
<seb128> if not I can have a look to that as well
<Laney> never heard of it
<oSoMoN> popey, thanks. I'm not sure what the process is now that the request has a sufficient number of +1s ? does Jamie need to push a button for this to be effective?
<popey> yes
<popey> he's on vacation, so will be done when he's back
<oSoMoN> ack
<popey> unless it's urgent and emily can help
<oSoMoN> not that urgent
<oSoMoN> but bus factor :/
<seb128> Laney, https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/os-release.html says it's optional
<oSoMoN> popey, mind approving my joining https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wiki-editors ?
<Laney> seb128: think you can probably use ID and VERSION_ID for this
<seb128> right
<didrocks> speaking of VERSION_ID, it doesn't change once we have .1, .2, .3, correct?
<Laney> no, only the full name
<Laney> VERSION and PRETTY_NAME
<didrocks> ok, that was my bet, but better to confirm, thanks Laney!
<oSoMoN> davidcalle, would you mind approving my request to join ~ubuntu-wiki-editors ?
<davidcalle> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> cheers!
<oSoMoN> jibel, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/libreoffice , I would say that's a first cut, feel free to add tests or reword to your liking
<kenvandine> jbicha, freetype solved the emoji issue
<kenvandine> jbicha, fixed in the platform snap from the edge channel
<jbicha> kenvandine: great! bigon mentioned freetype in his reponse at https://www.reddit.com/r/debian/comments/83lyf2/color_emoji_on_debian_9/
<kenvandine> jbicha, ah, cool
<kenvandine> i backported all 3 of those packages :)
<seb128> we wouldn't have those issues if we were building on bionic!
<jbicha> yup, I confirm it works now :)
<kenvandine> seb128, i know...
<kenvandine> jbicha, cool, thx
<kenvandine> i need to do a round of testing of the other snaps against it on 16.04 and bionic before i promote it
<jbicha> do you want me to close the LP bug now?
<kenvandine> jbicha, sure
<kenvandine> well, no
<kenvandine> wait :)
<kenvandine> jbicha, what was the bug number?
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm going to open a trello card about "needs to build our default snaps on bionic" if it's ok for you
<jbicha> LP: #1753146
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1753146 in gnome-characters (Ubuntu Bionic) "Characters Snap doesn't have color emoji" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1753146
<kenvandine> seb128, that's fine
<seb128> thx
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll keep nagging folks until i can do that
<seb128> :)
<jbicha> seb128: https://trello.com/c/1R0lryqL/183-gnome-328-platform-snap
<seb128> jbicha, I know about this one, that's about the platform though, not about rebuilding apps
<seb128> we could build on bionic using the xenial based platform today
<jbicha> oh, I don't know much about how snaps work yet
<kenvandine> yeah, we really want to build on bionic with a core18 snap, so all bionic
<seb128> jbicha, snap don't have (yet) platform-dev snaps, so GNOME snaps are basically built on launchpad on a stock xenial chroot + a backport ppa
<seb128> the backport ppa is what is used to build the platform
<kenvandine> i hope to get that build snap work done soonish
<seb128> and those are currently stacked on 16.04 core
<kenvandine> so in the future, post 18.04, we don't need backport ppas
<seb128> so basically when you start a GNOME snap on bionic the env is a 16.04 core + GNOME from bionic backported to xenial through a ppa + app itself built on xenial
<seb128> we want to change that to be core 18 + GNOME built from bionic + app built on bionic
<seb128> having a core 18 we can use is snapd team work
<seb128> the second item is the existing card
<seb128> the third one is the one I'm going to create
<kenvandine> seb128, good news, sergiusens has a PR adding the bases support :)
<seb128> kenvandine, I saw :)
<seb128> \o/
<popey> oSoMoN: just fyi. As you're in ~canonical, you didn't need to join ~ubuntu-wiki-editors. Both have access to edit the wiki
<oSoMoN> popey, ack. it's weird that I wasn't allowed to edit that page initially, though
<popey> The wiki is weird. 😃
<oSoMoN> oh well, now I'm doubly allowed :)
<jbicha> seb128: good news, I discovered that Deja Dup uses ulimit which seems to be why it's crashing
<jbicha> https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/deja-dup/blob/debian/master/data/org.gnome.DejaDup.Monitor.desktop.in
<jbicha> the autostart comment points to LP: #1302416 :(
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1302416 in deja-dup (Ubuntu) "deja-dup monitor was taking 6GB of memory" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302416
<seb128> jbicha, good news of some sort, it means webkit is eating more than this limit?
<seb128> so still a bug on their side
<jbicha> no, that's a security feature in webkitgtk
<seb128> "feature"
<jbicha> complicated aslr stuff. I didn't really understand it
<seb128> well they have a bug in any case
<seb128> it should at least exit with a clear error
<seb128> not segfault
<jbicha> I didn't get a degree in Computer Science ;)
<seb128> me neither :p
<jbicha> mcatanzaro says Deja Dup should stop using ulimit
<jbicha> interestingly, Deja Dup doesn't directly link against webkit but it's pulled in because of GNOME Online Accounts
<seb128> well, still looks like they are trying to not fix their bug
<seb128> and they should comment on the bugzilla to say so
<jbicha> comment is coming. You're welcome to reply there
<jbicha> I talk to mcatanzaro on #epiphany on irc.gnome.org
<doko> desktop-common seeds libu2f-host, which doesn't have a MIR
<doko> seb128, willcooke: ^^^
<doko> oSoMoN: LO has two new font recommendations: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.svg
<seb128> doko, what is libu2f-host?
<doko> ENOCLUE. see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.svg
<seb128> doko, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/platform.bionic/revision/2162
<seb128> doko, talk to xnox
<doko> xnox: ^^^
<oSoMoN> doko, if they are recommends, do they need to be in main too?
<oSoMoN> I guess if it's on that graph then the answer is yes…
<oSoMoN> I'll file MIRs
<xnox> doko, it is udev rules, to make Yubikeys work and other U2F tockens.
<xnox> for e.g. ssh / gpg / OTP on the desktop, with these dongles. These udev rules used to be shipped in src:systemd, but now they are shipped by that source package.
<jbicha> kenvandine: how often is 'snap refresh' run in the background?
<kenvandine> 4 hours
<jbicha> wow ok
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> not 6 hours?
 * didrocks looked this morning for other reasons on the timer unit
<seb128> I think it's more complex than that and they are discussing tweaks
<seb128> like having a "minimal delay" and then do a random scheduling in the n-following-hours
<seb128> like not before 2 hours and then a random schedule in the next 4 hours
<seb128> the initial delay would be to not autorefresh temp instances and generate more traffic than needed
<didrocks> yeah, I was only talking about the basic refresh rate in /lib/systemd/system/snapd.refresh.timer
<seb128> that timer is going away in .32 afaik
<seb128> they have an internal timer now
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> jbicha, what are you trying to figure out exactly?
<jbicha> I was just curious how quick users would get updates if they did nothing
<jbicha> I pinged mterry about the deja-dup issue, let's see how he wants it handled
<seb128> thx
<Laney> Trevinho: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G6gfkF2fNw/ got the nautilus thing again
<Laney> I'm guessing it's doing something for everything in my maildir for some reason
<Laney> laney@nightingale:~/Mail$ find -type f | wc -l
<Laney> 372915
<Trevinho> Laney: mh ok thanks
<Trevinho> Laney: it's just parsing the results from locate
<Laney> if you can, you probably want to cancel when the overview isn't visible any more?
<Laney> also maybe limit the number you process given that only 3(?) are going to be shown anyway? :-)
<Trevinho> Laney: it should cancel
<Trevinho> Laney: well, that'sa  thing to be done at different lelve
<Trevinho> Laney: since the same search is used also for normal nautilus searches
<Laney> ok, well the cancel didn't work then!
<Trevinho> Laney: so it would be wrong to limit it search engine level
<Trevinho> but we can do it in the shell search provider
<Trevinho> it's also true that it might process eleemtns with better priority
<Trevinho> so... like you find a file you accessed more recently or matching better
<Trevinho> so it could be shown first
<Trevinho> unfortunately is a bit hard to predict what you want to see
<seb128> Trevinho, oh, seeing you talk here reminded me ... did you see duflu's review comments on your theme changes?
<Trevinho> seb128: I saw them, but not went thorugh
<seb128> k, just a reminder you might want to do that in the next days then :)
<Trevinho> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/2EUj3wSz/
<Trevinho> seb128: ^
<seb128> oh, and sorry that daniel is being picky ;p
<Trevinho> good to be, I also am. It's even true I won't be bale to fix everything probably
<Laney> (gdb) print error
<Laney> $1 = (GError_autoptr) 0x0
<Laney> this thing can't be cancelled properly
<Trevinho> Laney: mh that's pretty weird though
<Trevinho> Laney: so it's crashing when something strdup'ing...
<Trevinho> but, that memory area shouldn't have been free'd yet, isn't it?
<Laney> it's not crashing
<Laney> I just connected while it was spinning the cpu to see what was happening
<Laney> and it's going wild on my home directory
<Laney> can't see _stop being called when you close the overview
<Trevinho> mh, stop might not being called if start has not being advertized
<Trevinho> I've noticed that in other cases
<Trevinho> but, iirc running is always set when starting
<Trevinho> Laney: ah, in the mean time, can you please check https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3196 ?
<Trevinho> (check = publish)
<Trevinho> Laney: so you connected with nautilus and its's just a random place, right? isn't hanging there...
<Laney> Trevinho: it's not hanging anywhere, it is looping over my whole home directory processing each file
<Laney> it'll probably finish at some point
<Laney> after using 50% of my battery
<Laney> published
<jbicha> seb128: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.bionic/revision/2648
<jbicha> so gnome-calculator is in component-mismatches for re-promotion to main now
<Trevinho> Laney: mh, the normal shell doesn't check files that aren't in the real home, but that makes the tool not usfeul
<Trevinho> but in general, if you close the overview the search should stop
<Trevinho> like when you search in nautilus
<Trevinho> as soon as you type something and then hit escape, everything is cancelled.
<Laney> I did a G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all run and you can't see _stop being called
<Laney> there's https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/92vDkDjGmN/ and you see it spamming for each file after that
<Laney> before that there are some _stop calls but I think they are from previous searches, like if you type more text it aborts the old one
<Trevinho> Laney: mh, ok... this might be more related to the activity search though
<Trevinho> I'll check that
<Trevinho> as I've mostly debugged it using normal search, as the shell is reusing almost the same thing
<Laney> it is the activity search
<Trevinho> anyway... Laney give that a try too and see if  you can reproduce (i.e. just ctrl+f on the nautilus home folder)
<Trevinho> yeah, yeah... just see if you get the same when the non activity search is used
<Trevinho> so we can isolate better
<Laney> ok, so yes it happens there too
<Laney> I press ctrl-f, type "ti" and now I have a force quit dialog on nautilus
<Laney> it's spamming this for each file https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wcCDRbm5gh/
<Trevinho> mh that's weird though since also my updatedb db is quite big but it doesn't show such issues
<Laney> probably because "ti" is a substring of "nightingale" which is the name of my laptop and is in the filename of all emails
<Trevinho> yeah, very likely
<Laney> so the problem is when there are tons of matches
<Trevinho> right, but that shouldn't block nautilus.. mhmh
<Trevinho> Well, or maybe it does since this processing is happening in the main thread at this point...
<Trevinho> in the debug you don't get anything related to the locate search engine though
<Trevinho> mh
<Laney> in the ctrl-f case it is stopped but then it blocks when trying to add the results to the view
<Laney> Trevinho: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RCdjkr9wmw/
<Laney> thats from ctrl-f
<Laney> got to go, hope that is enough information
<flocculant> hi peeps - over in Xubuntu land we've been scratching our heads over a 75s timeout - which possibly is something to do with pulseaudio/bluetooth - digging a bit further I can see the same issue booting the Ubuntu live session (except it only times out once for 25 secs) bug 1754836
<ubot5`> bug 1754836 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu: ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on org.bluez:/org/bluez: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Failed to activate service 'org.bluez': timed out (service_start_timeout=25000ms)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754836
<flocculant> bluesabre: ^^ as discussed in x-dev in ping to me ;)
<willcooke> jibel, could be relevent to our interests? ^ :)
<willcooke> flocculant, jibel is probably EOD now, but he's been looking at some slowness in booting the live session.  May or may not be related, but I'll speak to him in the morning and see if he's seen anything similar
<willcooke> and with that, I need to go an paint a door
<willcooke> night all
<oSoMoN> good night all
<kenvandine> seb128, still around?
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, I guess not!
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-03-15
<wadfnrkr> THIS IS A FREENODE BREAKING NEWS ALERT!! Hitechcg AND opal ARE GOING AT IT RIGHT NOW WITH A LOT OF FIGHTING AND ARGUING WOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS!! TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION...AGAIN TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION!!
<wadfnrkr> THIS IS A FREENODE BREAKING NEWS ALERT!! Hitechcg AND opal ARE GOING AT IT RIGHT NOW WITH A LOT OF FIGHTING AND ARGUING WOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS!! TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION...AGAIN TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION!!
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
 * tsimonq2 waves
<oSoMoN> hey tsimonq2
<seb128> lut oSoMoN and good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, pas réveillé trop tôt aujourd’hui?
<seb128> oSoMoN, j'ai un rhume et je dormirais bien un peu plus mais sinon ça va
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, tsimonq2, seb128
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN :)
<jibel> Good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel
<sverdy> Trevinho, seb128: FYI there is a regression in 18.04 on dell xps 13 2-in-1 where screen rotation doesn't work anymore. It works on 17.10. I don't own a dell XPS 2-in-1, just briefly had access to a sample, but I can't perform any test. by running monitor-sensor I saw that the driver part works (it detects and reports screen rotation). So the regression doesn't seem to be a driver regression... Is this a known bug? I couldn't find any relevant bug in
<sverdy> LP...
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu!
<seb128> re
<seb128> hey duflu, didrocks, jibel
<seb128> sverdy, not known afaik no, I don't have access to any laptop with a rotation captor though
<seb128> so can't try
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<jibel> salut seb128
<sverdy> seb128, ack. I will talk to Will to make sure we can get samples for the team.
<seb128> sverdy, thx
<willcooke> moin
<Laney> oh yeah MOIN!
<seb128> hey willcooke, Laney, how is U.K today?
<didrocks> hey willcooke? Laney
<Laney> hey seb128 didrocks, how's it going?
<Laney> pretty grey here
<Laney> the beast from the east is coming back, going to get cold again
<didrocks> Laney: same here, starting to rain like crazy
<Trevinho> sverdy: hey.. No, I can give a check later
<seb128> good morning Trevinho!
<seb128> tjaalton, hey, could you have a look to https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=105518 ?
<ubot5`> Freedesktop bug 105518 in Server/General ""Xorg -background none" displays corruption briefly on startup" [Normal,New]
<seb128> it's bug 1753776
<ubot5`> bug 1753776 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Graphics corruption (or distortion?) in login animation to Xorg sessions" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1753776
<seb128> the issue is there also in unity sessions, so not a GNOME regression
<jibel> Laney, can you re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubiquity/intall-metrics/+merge/341229 ?
<tjaalton> there should be a new mesa release soon
<jibel> didrocks addressed your comments
<seb128> duflu, thanks for the poking on that one
<seb128> tjaalton, that fixes that particular issue?
<tjaalton> seb128: but none of the proposed commits are public yet, just a note on the list that all blockers should be fixed
<tjaalton> no idea
<seb128> k
<Laney> jibel: ok, I can give it approve, but was waiting for you to comment saying it works properly too
<duflu> seb128, no problem. You might have missed my final comment though: https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/1753776
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1753776 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Graphics corruption (or distortion?) in login animation to Xorg sessions" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> duflu, yes, I did
<seb128> duflu, I guess one could switch to lightdm to see if that makes it go away
<duflu> seb128, yes it did. As does switching gdm3 to X11 mode. The corruption is triggered by gdm3 using Wayland. And Xorg copying that framebuffer (somehow, I don't know how it works)
<duflu> Although if you disable Wayland in gdm3 you also disable Wayland sessions :P
<seb128> duflu, did you try to downgrade mutter/gnome-shell to 3.26 and see if that fixes it?
<duflu> seb128, I have tried many things but not that. The tangle of dependencies with Mesa 18 has made it impractical to test such things
<duflu> You have to downgrade the whole system, which is not useful because we know it used to work when everything was older
<seb128> k
<seb128> GNOME 3.26 can't work with new mesa?
<seb128> or it's just that we would need a rebuild to pick the correct depends?
<tjaalton> duflu: I'll move the upstream bug to mesa/intel
<duflu> tjaalton, fair enough. More likely to get progress I guess
<tjaalton> so far everyone has been on intel
<duflu> seb128, yeah that libegl1 problem means everything we rebuilt recently can't work with Mesa 17
 * Nafallo goes to read the bug
<Nafallo> salut o/
<duflu> o/
<duflu> seb128, you have to downgrade everything at once. But that's not useful because we already know the bug won't occur if you do that. Can't split it up any more
<tjaalton> libegl1 is from libglvnd, there should be no hard deps on the new mesa other than libglvnd itself which was only to make sure the transition from alternatives would go smoothly (ha)
<Nafallo> I'll confirm that bug on Intel® UHD Graphics 620 (Kabylake GT2), duflu :-)
<Nafallo> Dell XPS 9370
<duflu> tjaalton, well if you can do it then great.
<tjaalton> I'll try to repro first.. so far no luck
<duflu> Xorg is pretty stagnant compared to Mesa 18 so I would expect Mesa 18 to be the problem. What is possible and I haven't tried yet is bisecting Mesa 18 (if I can keep Mutter working with older versions of it)
<duflu> Actually Xorg only got deep colour support in late Feb. Might be interesting to bisect around that
<tjaalton> we don't have that
<tjaalton> it's only in git master/1.20rc
<duflu> tjaalton, you're right. I was about to correct myself
<duflu> seb128, that's a good place and time to hand over
<duflu> Night
<oSoMoN> jibel, may I have your opinion on https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/ubuntu-bug-for-snaps/4445/4 ?
<Nafallo> tjaalton: updated the bug with lspci you asked for. hopefully the PCI database is up to date :-)
<jibel> oSoMoN, yet another bug reporting tool, why not just simply extend apport?
<oSoMoN> jibel, it's just a quick experiment, I don't mean this to become official in any way
<oSoMoN> and it's actually doing pretty much what apport does, but much simplified
<jibel> oSoMoN, I get it but why not propose to extend apport?
<jibel> oSoMoN, that would definitely be useful IMHO
<oSoMoN> extending apport sounds like an idea, but then users on other distros not shipping apport wouldn't be able to report bugs?
<oSoMoN> (which I why I initially suggested to have that integrated in snapd)
<jibel> oSoMoN, then package apport as a snap.
<seb128> stepping out for some errands and early lunch, bbiab
<jibel> oSoMoN, and it'll be available on other distros
<tjaalton> Nafallo: ok, doubt it matters anymore but thanks
<tjaalton> looks like it's easy to hang bionic by switching through vt's
<tjaalton> nice
<oSoMoN> jibel, I hadn't thought of that, sounds like a good idea
<oSoMoN> jibel, would you mind commenting on the thread, for posterity
<jibel> oSoMoN, will do
<tjaalton> ha, was finally able to repro the bug after a forced reboot
<oSoMoN> thanks
<Trevinho> seb128: hey, morning
<willcooke> Saviq, any stong feelings on removing unity-session-broadcast from the archive?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter-session-broadcast/+bug/1747146
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1747146 in unity-greeter-session-broadcast (Ubuntu) "RM: obsolete product" [Undecided,Triaged]
<Saviq> willcooke: yes, do
<willcooke> Saviq, thanks
<jbicha> good morning
<Nafallo> morning jbicha
<jbicha> we also had a timezone change so that adds to me waking up earlier compared to y'all
<jbicha> there's a proposal for Florida to stay on this timezone year round (permanent US Eastern Daylight Saving Time)
<Laney> this period is a confusing one when it come to scheduling meetings
<Laney> roll on march 25
<jbicha> yeah, FL is about to make it one more step confusing…
<Laney> /o\
<jbicha> willcooke: see also LP: #1755585 , cc xnox
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1755585 in unity-greeter-session-broadcast (Ubuntu) "Please remove indicator-network & unity-greeter-session-broadcast" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1755585
<Laney> mostly solved by making calendar events which are attached to a timezone (or UTC)
 * didrocks likes DST-time, more sun in the evening :)
<Laney> yeahhhh
<Laney> https://www.timeanddate.com/sun/uk/nottingham
<jbicha> oh, it looks like mine was the duplicate so I dropped the u-g-s-b task from my bug
<Laney> this is quite a pleasing time
<willcooke> jbicha, is that indicator-network the U8 one then?
<Laney> wtf, almost at the equinox already
<Laney> yes
<willcooke> I assume it is
<willcooke> Laney, was that yes to me?
<Laney> oui
<willcooke> merci
<Laney> unity has nm-applet
<didrocks> bonne réponse
<willcooke> Saviq, you ok to drop u8 indicator-network too?
<Saviq> willcooke: yeah
<Nafallo> hrm. I need to report that bug as well...
<Nafallo> there's something weird with the buttons in my VPN connection :-)
<Nafallo> hmm. window size issue I think.
<jbicha> Laney: do we need a FFe bug for packagekit? the gnome-software 3.28 NEWS says it's recommended to use the new PK version
<jbicha> and the new appstream-glib in Debian fixes a FTBFS bug
<Laney> dunno, what are the changes?
<Laney> https://github.com/hughsie/PackageKit/blob/master/NEWS
<Laney> sounds OK
<jbicha> https://github.com/hughsie/appstream-glib/blob/master/NEWS
<Laney> also good I think, not really worried about API additions
<jbicha> seb128: we want these patches for 18.04 right? LP: #1686081
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1686081 in mutter (Ubuntu) "If -synaptics is installed, GNOME Mouse & Touchpad Settings doesn't work" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1686081
<Laney> we're still supporting synaptics?
<jbicha> andyrock: could you report LP: #1754651 upstream, even if you don't have a patch ready?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1754651 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center windows remains open after using the launch-panel/online-accounts/add "API"" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754651
<Laney> who wants to vouch for me for gnome foundation membership?
<kenvandine> Laney, i'd be happy to
<Laney> :D
<Laney> I just read the word "glib"
<Laney> like the normal english word
<Laney> ...
<Laney> as something else
<didrocks> Laney: can do as well :)
<Laney> thx!
<andyrock> jbicha: kk
<Laney> didrocks: kenvandine: do you have gnome.org email?
<didrocks> Laney: didrocks@ ;)
<Laney> the thing says I'm going to have to have iainl :(
<Laney> because that's the git account name
<didrocks> yeah, need to match the git account name per policy, maybe you can ask andrea to get something else if you prefer?
<didrocks> like I don't have FirstLast name for instance
<Laney> it says NO NICKNAMES in bold :P
<Laney> didrocks is a special guy
<didrocks> it's so close to my name that it's almost not a nickname :p
<Laney> done
<Laney> expect mail!
<kenvandine> Laney, yes, kvandine@gnome.org
<Laney> 💋
<Laney> that looks hideous in the terminal
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, I've started work on https://trello.com/c/1R0lryqL/183-gnome-328-platform-snap , addressing build failures as they go
<oSoMoN> the version of meson in 16.04 is old, we might want to add a meson part, wdyt
<oSoMoN> ?
<oSoMoN> nevermind, we definitely want a newer meson, json-glib requires 0.40.1
<jbicha> oSoMoN: that card says "built from bionic" ??
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, yes, we shoul
<kenvandine> jbicha, yeah, but snapcraft isn't quite ready for us to build for 18.04 yet
<jbicha> ok
<kenvandine> so we're getting started on 16.04, just getting all the parts needed to build
<oSoMoN> building on bionic with up-to-date dependencies would be easier indeed
<jbicha> yeah, lots of GNOME 3.28 requires like 0.43 (I see one that wants 0.44)
<doko> jbicha: you can drop the meson ubuntu diff for the next upload
<jbicha> doko: does that mean you'll close Debian bug 892422 as obsolete?
<ubot5`> Debian bug 892422 in src:meson "meson: autopkgtest fails on architectures where libasan is not available" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/892422
<doko> jbicha: all ubuntu archs now have the sanitizer enabled
<jbicha> please :)
<jbicha> doko: speaking of Debian, could you push your QA upload to https://anonscm.debian.org/git/collab-maint/abiword.git
<andyrock> does launchpad support git issue links?
<jbicha> andyrock: it supports GitHub but not GitLab yet LP: #1745210
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1745210 in Launchpad itself "Support GNOME GitLab Issues as external bugtracker" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1745210
<andyrock> jbicha: thanks
<andyrock> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/issues/16
<jbicha> presumably we can close this bug and reject the patches now that we don't support ecryptfs for new installs? LP: #1699216
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1699216 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Encrypted home support" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1699216
<seb128> jbicha, I was waiting for an official statement to be written to close those so we have proper/official rational
<seb128> which security team has been due to be sending out for some time
<jbicha> I believe System76 is pivoting to full-disk encryption so we might be able to close it without an official statement?
<seb128> does it hurt to wait a bit that the official statement goes out?
<jbicha> no :)
<seb128> k, so please let's do that
<seb128> so we sure we don't look like we are not respecting people we work with and just close their bugs without proper justification
<seb128> or we could write the justification, but it's easier to wait for the official statement and point to that
<jbicha> it's a kind of disrespect for patches to be unreviewed for months, but I gave jackpot51 a heads up months ago that Ubuntu at least was dropping the encrypted option from our default installer
<seb128> yes, we should have reviewed those patches for a long time, not discussing that
<seb128> anyway, I'm not interested to argue over that
<seb128> so do whatever you want and close the bug if you prfer
<seb128> as said I was planning to do once we have a statement out
<seb128> but if for some reason you need to close *now* do it and let's move to some other topic
<jbicha> let's argue about something else? ;)
<seb128> sure, bring it on :)
<jbicha> no, I'm fine with waiting a bit longer, I just was responding :)
<seb128> :p
<seb128> the system76 could do a better job of being engaged with us though
<seb128> but it's orthogonal to the specific topic and that mp not being reviewed
<seb128> but if they had one person hanging out on our channel, talking about bugs, sending some patches we would know that person enough and could directly talk topics like that one
<jbicha> seb128: did you see my question about whether we want duflu's synaptics patches for 18.04?
<seb128> jbicha, oh sorry, I read it but with some other things in the backlog ... I didn't code review the change yet, but in principle I think we do yes
<seb128> jbicha, do you have any opinion on it?
<seb128> it's likely that some users will have synaptic still installed since unity still needs it/we didn't remove it from the archive
<seb128> so I think handling those cases better is an improvement
<jbicha> I'm not opposed to making it easier for upgrades for now. Debian might want it too especially as it doesn't look like it has UI changes
<jbicha> (translations are a pain for Debian for some of our patches)
<seb128> right
<seb128> let's see what mbiebl replies :)
<tsimonq2> Someone here might have a better idea about bug 1754852 than I.
<ubot5`> bug 1754852 in steam (Ubuntu) "Steam Installer cannot be found using GNOME Software anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754852
<jibel> didrocks, merged
<seb128> tsimonq2, Laney, ximion, or robert_ancell are probably the persons who can help you with such issues
<didrocks> \o/ thanks jibel
<seb128> didrocks, jibel, well done!
<didrocks> thx ;)
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, do you think you could make a pull request for your snapd/polkit translation fix to snap 2.32 serie? since that's what bionic is going to have
<Laney> tsimonq2: The icon needs to be in the same package as the appdata.
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, re- "Once the 0.40 branch exists, we should track the branch rather than the tag", any particular reason for not using the release tarball instead?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, because i'd like to track the branch, so rebuilds pick up fixes that have been pushed to supported branches
<kenvandine> they tagged 0.40 but not created a branch for that series yet
<tsimonq2> Laney: ack
<kenvandine> but if they push fixes that will end up in say 0.40.1, we can just pick that up in a rebuild without editing the yaml
<kenvandine> once they have a branch for the 0.40 series :)
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, make sense?
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, yep, thanks for explaining
<jbicha> seb128: um, I wasn't able to duplicate LP: #1686081 on my bionic install here, I'll ask duflu about it later
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1686081 in mutter (Ubuntu) "If -synaptics is installed, GNOME Mouse & Touchpad Settings doesn't work" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1686081
<seb128> jbicha, in which sense?
<jbicha> I installed synaptics and still had mouse & touchpad settings. I even uninstall xserver-xorg-input-libinput and rebooted and they're still there and seem to work
<seb128> weird
<mgedmin> xorg or wayland session?
<jbicha> I'm on Wayland
<mgedmin> afaiu wayland always uses libinput, so the presence of the xserver-xorg-input-synaptics can't really change anything
<mgedmin> afaiu that bug's about the fact that xserver-xorg-input-synaptics installs an xorg.conf snippet that makes Xorg prefer the synaptics driver over libinput in xorg sessions
<mgedmin> (and the synaptics driver has its own set of configurable xinput knobs that gnome-control-center no longer supports)
<seb128> jbicha, ah, that's specific to x11
<seb128> mgedmin, good point!
<jbicha> mgedmin: thanks, I can see the bug now
<jbicha> back when I reported that back, we defaulted to X so I guess that helps explain why we didn't get many complaints in 17.10 for it
<seb128> right
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yes, I can make a 2.32 PR with the snapd/polkit translation fix if necessary. Thought that master was sufficient...
<Laney> GunnarHj: Looking at the language stuff now
<GunnarHj> Laney: Great! :)
<flocculant> willcooke_: did you think about that pulseaudio timeout this morning?
<willcooke_> flocculant, spoke to jibel about it, he's going to have a look.  We're just debugging some live session slow start ups and then we'll take a look
<flocculant> willcooke_: ack - well that issue doesn't help :p not so much if I boot you - but our boot is 0_0 ;)
<Laney> nighty night
 * willcooke_ -> haircut.  Night all
<seb128> GunnarHj, thanks and no master is not enough for 2.32
<seb128> night Laney
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-03-16
<duflu> jbicha, out of curiosity, what name does 'xinput' refer to your touchpad as?
<jbicha> um, I guess SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
<duflu> jbicha, yes that explains it. My hack around the gdk bug was case sensitive ("pad")
<duflu> Although I copied it from the same source file :)
<duflu> jbicha, I can do a more reliable fix that doesn't need a gdk fix. Plus the bug ID has changed. Will try to get that done today
<duflu> Although it's kind of ugly unless gdk is fixed :/
<jbicha> Robert!
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<jibel> Good morning
<duflu> Hey jibel
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> didrocks, alright I guess. A bit rushed (some days the backlog of tasks grows faster than actual progress). You?
<didrocks> duflu: same, happy to take time to write a very large set of tests for telemetry, found some bugs already or things that could be better, and improved them along the way!
<didrocks> (already 70+ tests)
<ShriHari> wassup
<Nafallo> morning
<willcooke> morning
<Nafallo> morning willcooke
<Laney> hey hey
<didrocks> hey willcooke, Laney, Nafallo!
<duflu> Morning willcooke, Laney
<duflu> and Nafallo
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<didrocks> hey seb128
<ShriHari> hey seb128
<Nafallo> salut seb128
<duflu> Morning/evening seb128
<Nafallo> hah. going for the state of tired there, duflu ? ;-)
<duflu> Not intentionally
<Nafallo> that said... more coffee!
<duflu> Still bisecting, but also preparing dinner
<duflu> night
<popey> seb128: thanks for your reply to that performance thread. Will you also be looking at performance of things outside the GNOME space?
<popey> (e.g. the top 5 things in the store with diverse setups, classic, using helpers, not using helpers, qt etc)
<Nafallo> hmm. I think I've misunderstood -proposed. anyone know where I can read up about it?
<Laney> Nafallo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration/ maybe?
<Nafallo> ah. thanks Laney :-)
<Laney> That might be too in the weeds already though.
<Nafallo> specifically, I'm trying to figure out what's going on with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ansible
<Nafallo> three months migration seems a bit long for a successfully built `all` package :-)
<Nafallo> autopkgtests
<jibel> Nafallo, it's all red https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ansible
<Nafallo> well, for an all package I'm not surprised ;-)
<jibel> Nafallo,and this is why  https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/amd64/o/os-faults/20180211_083835_a5a32@/log.gz
<jibel> either fix ansible or os-faults to work with the newer version of ansible
<Nafallo> yeah. let's see if I can figure it out :-)
<Nafallo> autopkgtest wasn't there last time I did packaging in Ubuntu ;-)
<jbicha> andyrock: what services will be using Ubuntu SSO in 18.04.0? Only LivePatch?
<jbicha> (I mean with the new GOA provider)
<andyrock> and all apps using the store
<jbicha> can you explain more?
<jbicha> I'm asking because I want to figure out whether your GOA patch should be pushed into Debian
<jbicha> LivePatch is useless there, the Snap Store isn't useless but it's not installed by default either
<Laney> it's going to come via upstream anyway
<jbicha> there are 2 GOA patches, maybe the LivePatch helper script should be in a different package?? since it's not useful to other distros
<jbicha> if the Ubuntu provider isn't useful at all to Debian, it doesn't make sense to enable that feature even if it an option upstream
<jbicha> "Use for … Network Resources"
<Nafallo> hrm. my autopkgtest keeps saying there is no tests in package when I try to reproduce it :-P
<Laney> did you follow http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html#executing-the-test ?
<Nafallo> that's the one I'm trying, but with lxd instead
<Nafallo> autopkgtest --apt-pocket=proposed=src:ansible ansible -- lxd autopkgtest/ubuntu/bionic/amd64
<Laney> it's the test of os-faults
<Laney> replace the second ansible
<Nafallo> still something wonky. let me pipe it to pastebinit
<Nafallo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TCFtDHpzT8/
<andyrock> jbicha: so it will be useful if gnome-software to buy snaps
<andyrock> *in
<andyrock> livepatch is in another patch on purpose
<jbicha> andyrock: do we know when Snap purchasing will be enabled?
<andyrock> jbicha: I don't know tbh
<Laney> Nafallo: you might need to install autodep8
<andyrock> seb128: ^^^
<Laney> some packages have these automatically generated tests that come from there
<seb128> popey, yes, it's on our my/our list, but our list of things to do is quite long so I don't know how much we are going to work on that and when :/ we should be at least able to do some poking, but having snappy team people helping would be nice
<seb128> andyrock, jbicha, I don't know either, willcooke might be able to help
<popey> seb128: I'll if I can get some time to help.
<seb128> popey, thx!
<willcooke> It'll be landing in G-Software real soon now.  It's already upstream, just that we didnt turn it on yet.  They are argreeing the final URL for the payments etc atm.  I'd say it will be on in the next week or so
<willcooke> jbicha, ^
<jbicha> oh wow, ok
<seb128> grrr udisks autopkgtests
<andyrock> jbicha: so we need to patch gnome-software to use gnome-online-accounts
<andyrock> upstream already agreed
<jbicha> seb128: :( I've got to figure out what broke in gnome-photos autopkgtests
<andyrock> and I've already most of the code there
<seb128> jbicha, dconf also we never figured out :/
<seb128> jbicha, did you get any reply from mterry about deja-dup? I think it's fine to drop the ulimit hack if he doesn't respond
<jbicha> no reply, I can go ahead and drop the ulimit thing without waiting longer for a response then
<jbicha> it's going to be annoying for other distros though… but most distros don't include it by default anyway
<seb128> right, and he might enventually reply/do an update for that
<seb128> I still think we are going to have an issue there that it would nice to handle
<andyrock> webkit crashing if ulimit is set?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> which deja-dup does in the Exec in its .desktop as a workaround for an (old) issue
<seb128> that's easy to change
<jbicha> seb128: right, I was going to ask you about doing that on Monday if we hadn't talked about it today :)
<seb128> but it's likely some sysadminds/users out there set ulimits on their machines
<seb128> they are going to have webkit/goa/etc just segfaulting without obvious reason
<jbicha> andyrock: and Deja Dup is only affected because it uses GOA !
<seb128> we should probably display a dialog at login telling them that ulimit use is incompatible with modern GNOME
<jbicha> seb128: we should try it out to see what breaks. I mean GNOME Shell uses webkit for its captive portal handler so things could be really broken…
<seb128> jbicha, right
<andyrock> can webkit gigacage adapt to the maxixmum size?
<andyrock> in order to not crash?
<seb128> seems not according to the webkitgtk guys
<jbicha> if it did that, it would eliminate the security hardening feature
<andyrock> seb128: I asked bdmurray to review the software-properties patch
<andyrock> if you also want to take a look
<seb128> andyrock, did he reply? sure, it's on my list for today
<andyrock> not yet
<seb128> andyrock, he's not really a GTK hacker so I'm unsure how much he's going to be able to review, anyway I try to have a look
<andyrock> kk
<acheronuk> how does this minimal install exclusion list treat dependencies of the removed things? are they autoremoved as well, if not required by anything that is left?
<jbicha> acheronuk: no
<jbicha> speaking of that… didrocks: is this your area? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/ubuntu-seeds/more-minimal/+merge/340759
<acheronuk> right. thanks.
<didrocks> jbicha: lgtm, pushing
<jbicha> didrocks: we were wondering about adding totem to the list…
<didrocks> jbicha: I don't think that's desirable, but I don't have any strong opinions
<jbicha> the justification is that it's a popular app for people to replace with like gnome-mpv or vlc
<acheronuk> jbicha: ok. if you remove a dependency via the list, will that in turn remove things that that depend on it? or will it baulk and refuse unless you list them all?
<jbicha> so this way, we can sort of comply with the wishes expressed in the default apps survey without actually killing totem in the default install ??
<acheronuk> just trying to work out how to do this most efficiently
<jbicha> acheronuk: I don't know. I've not experimented with the feature
<didrocks> jbicha: maybe next team meeting? I would like to have other opinions on that, but yeah, as some people will replace with vlc, that kind of make sense
<didrocks> acheronuk: it will remove all things depending on it
<didrocks> however, it doesn't remove reverse depends due to package being marked as manual, not auto
<acheronuk> thanks. makes sense
<didrocks> We have plans in the future to enhance that and have everything unused removed
<didrocks> and that will speed up install time as well
<didrocks> just not for 18.04 :)
<acheronuk> right. understood. thanks again
<didrocks> yw!
<acheronuk> if I try this for Kubuntu, going to have a BIG list!
<acheronuk> if it's going to be made worthwhile having
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> I added support for the KDE variant of the installer
<didrocks> so yeah, if you just drop the magic file before you start ubiquity, you should see it
<acheronuk> I shall try some testing over the weekend
<didrocks> feel free, I tried it on a Kubuntu live system at the time, but a double check is always appreciated :)
<acheronuk> didrocks: can you pint me to where the file goes when ubiquity fetches it?
<acheronuk> *point
<didrocks> acheronuk: minimal_install_rlist_path = os.path.join(
<didrocks>     '/cdrom',
<didrocks>     get_casper('LIVE_MEDIA_PATH', 'casper').lstrip('/'),
<didrocks>     'filesystem.manifest-minimal-remove')
<acheronuk> didrocks: minimal_install_rlist_path = "/cdrom/casper/filesystem.manifest-minimal-remove" ?
<didrocks> acheronuk: if LIVE_MEDIA_PATH isn't set in Kubuntu in /etc/casper.conf, yes :)
<acheronuk> ok
<Laney> jhbuildddddddddddddddddddddd
<Laney> always good for tidying up your bos grunniens
<ricotz> Laney, wth, was there some discussion about abandoning it?
<Laney> ricotz: abandoning what?
<Laney> jhbuild?
<ricotz> I assumed you referred to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=794393
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 794393 in module sets "RFC: Add GNOME latest modulesets" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Laney> no
<Laney> latest would be OK for me tbh
<seb128> Laney, can you skip the udisks2 autopkgtest failures on arm64 and s390x in bionic-proposed? the arm64 one is one of the test being flacky, I see similar issues here and it had the same on other archs/worked after some retries and s390x is just disks being weird on that arch and such normal rules don't applying, that need work but I don't think we should delay testing the 2.7 serie on figureing out s390x issue when nothing is going to use udis
<seb128> ks there anyway ... wdyt?
<seb128> I'm going to debug the flacky one, but that's not going today and I've some days off next week
<seb128> I would prefer we start testing 2.7 earlier than later
<seb128> I can have a look to s390x as well but same than ^
<Laney> to me http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/u/udisks2/bionic/arm64 and http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/u/udisks2/bionic/s390x look like they were working and then became worse
<seb128> Laney, well as said arm64 has one test failing which is flaky
<seb128> maybe something in the arch/env is making it more likely to hit the flakyness on it that it does on amd64 or i386
<Laney> it looks like it became flaky though
<seb128> Laney, see https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/i386/u/udisks2/20180316_120827_f40c5@/log.gz
<seb128> right
<seb128> as said, that's a known issue, and I'm going to work on it
<seb128> but not today and I'm off part of next week
<seb128> I'm arguing that it's more important that 2.7 gets early testing than it is that a flaky test is fixed to not be flaky
<seb128> anyway, if you disagree you are the one deciding
<seb128> I made my case :)
<seb128> I'm back on friday next week and I expect to deal with backlog and other things
<seb128> so I can look at it on monday 26th soonest
<seb128> or we find somebody to look at it next week is an option
<seb128> Laney, wdyt?
<Laney> probably ok with skipping this version if someone does look at it
<seb128> I look at it, maybe tomorrow in the train more
<Laney> this was flaky on amd64 too, and this is all quite new so I think it wants some investigation
<seb128> but I can't promise I'm going to fix it before being off
<seb128> right, I'm poking at it
<seb128> I just don't think I'm going to get it figured out/fixed today
<Laney> ok
<Laney> I'd appreciate a bug to track it if that's alright
<Laney> then I can link to that in the hint file
<seb128> Laney, https://trello.com/c/o8J0Uo6O/278-resolve-udisks2-flaky-test-s390x-issues
<seb128> ah
<seb128> I can do that as well, sec
<seb128> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks2/+bug/1756378
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1756378 in udisks2 (Ubuntu) "Udisks2 flacky test (regression from 2.7)" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> thx!
<seb128> thank you!
<seb128> Laney, btw if you feel like that should better blocked I'm not forcing the decision but respecting what you decide is best
<seb128> I just think we need to start to get that update rolled out to users so it gets some better testing
<seb128> so making my case for that :)
<Laney> I find ignoring test failures we don't understand to be a bit uncomfortable, and I feel a bit forced by the "away for a week" thing
<Laney> probably people are going to keep hitting that retry button
<Laney> hopefully the flakes don't point to a real problem
<Laney> got to go to physio now, see you later unles you're gone in which case have a nice weekend, unless you're seb128 in which case have a nice holiday!
<Laney> 💞
<seb128> Laney, k, as I said your call. If you think we should investigate rather than skip maybe you can find a slot to pick that up on monday if you are not too busy and see if you can figure it out?
<seb128> Laney, worth case let's see where we are next friday, I might be able to fix it in the train tomorrow or on the way back on thursday
<seb128> have a nice w.e/week desktopers (I'm off monday to thursday, probably going to be a bit online/checking backlog as I travel back on thursday)
<willcooke> have a good one seb128
<willcooke> I should probably call it EOD too, night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-03-17
<ShriHari> !man man
<jbicha> ricotz: oops LP: #1756501
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1756501 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Firefox Desktop icon is HUGE (about 5 times normal) after update to 59.0 (64-bit) Ubuntu canonical build, can't resize by any normal method." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756501
<ricotz> jbicha, looks like a GtkIconTheme problem?
<jbicha> ricotz: my guess is we just need to provide the icon in more sizes (or provide a scalable version) so something like
<jbicha> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-mozilla/iceweasel.git/commit/?id=432d203eb1
<jbicha> (our code is a bit different of course)
<jbicha> there are a bunch of icons in browser/branding/official/
<jbicha> several sizes are already installed in /usr/lib/firefox/browser/chrome/icons/default/
<ricotz> jbicha, correct
<jbicha> ricotz: and it still didn't solve the appstream problem :( http://appstream.ubuntu.com/bionic/main/issues/firefox.html
<jbicha> Debian doesn't have that error, not sure what's different there
<jbicha> https://appstream.debian.org/sid/main/issues/firefox.html
<ricotz> jbicha, maybe adding the other sizes makes a difference
<jbicha> I never know with appstream until I upload to the archive and find out (PPAs don't do appstream yet)
<ricotz> I see
<hurricanehrndz> anyone having issues with apparmor blocking access to block devices from libvirt
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-03-18
<hurricanehrndz> virt-aa-helper does not seem to create profiles correctly
<hurricanehrndz> found the issue apparently virt-aa-helper does not follow symlinks
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-03-11
<duflu> Morning/afternoon robert_ancell. Could you have a quick look at bug 1817338?
<ubot5> bug 1817338 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "HDMI sound output not selectable in 19.04 (but works in 18.10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817338
<robert_ancell> duflu, looking
<robert_ancell> duflu, I've assigned it to me, will look into it later.
<duflu> robert_ancell, yeah no worries. Just wanted to check my reasoning was sound
<robert_ancell> looks good to me
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel
<duflu> Morning didrocks and jibel
 * duflu runs away for a while (nothing personal)
<didrocks> hey duflu
<jibel> tseliot, Hey, where is the VCS of ubuntu-drivers-common?
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<tseliot> jibel: in its control file: Vcs-Git: git://github.com/tseliot/ubuntu-drivers-common.git
<tseliot> Vcs-Browser: https://github.com/tseliot/ubuntu-drivers-common
<tseliot> jibel: why?
<jibel> tseliot, I need to add open-vm-tools* to the whitelist
<jibel> to auto-install the package on vmware guests
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ?
<didrocks> tseliot: shouldn't that be, in case of being on github.com under the ubuntu org namespace?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va, et toi ?
<seb128> ça va :) c'est l'hiver de nouveau ici, et j'ai de nouveau un peu plus le rhume :/
<didrocks> c'est l'heure de la tisane :p
<tseliot> jibel: ok, you can send me a merge proposal
<jibel> c'est dur la viellitude :D
<seb128> tssss
<jibel> vieillitude*
<jibel> tseliot, thx, will do
<duflu> Morning seb128 and oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
<tseliot> didrocks: I am now the only maintainer, and I created the branch ages ago, way before we started using git for Ubuntu.
<didrocks> tseliot: I guess the ubuntu repo on github is old as well, not as used, but for those use cases, that would maybe makes sense to move it (it will handle redirects)
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you?
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<willcooke> hihihi,  doing ok.  Slept until 11 on Saturday \o/
<tseliot> didrocks: we'll see
<seb128> waoh, that's nice
<Laney> hullo
<marcustomlinson> morning all
<seb128> hey Laney marcustomlinson, how a good w.e?
<jibel> cpaelzer, thanks for your comment on  1819207. I can directly set the substvar in the rules file instead of using dh_modaliases and use deb_vendor to special case for ubuntu. Would it be ok?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: yeah weekend was good thanks. Forced myself to stay away from the computer and spend time with the fam. you?
<cpaelzer> jibel: that sounds ok
<cpaelzer> jibel: if you have something working you might suggest that at https://github.com/bzed/pkg-open-vm-tools and see what bernd thinks
<cpaelzer> jibel: but for Disco no matter how we will need an FFE, will you open that?
<jibel> cpaelzer, okay, I'll propose it there then.
<jibel> cpaelzer, yes, we'll handle the paperwork
<cpaelzer> ok thanks
<cpaelzer> let me know if you need me
<jibel> sure thing
<Laney> hey seb128 hey marcustomlinson
<Laney> yes was good thanks, went to wales and climbed some mountains
<Laney> windy / snowy up there
<Laney> what about you?
<marcustomlinson> Laney went to ASDA, climbed some stairs, only a little windy
 * Laney avoids making wind jokes and leaves you with only the vague impression of them
<duflu> Oh, morning willcooke, marcustomlinson, Laney, tseliot, ...
<tseliot> good morning, duflu!
<Laney> ahoy thar
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<didrocks> morning marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> \o
<seb128> marcustomlinson, w.e was alright, quite cold/windy though so we mostly stayed inside and didn't do much but that's nice to relax sometimes :)
<marcustomlinson> absolutely
<seb128> didrocks, bug #1819427 created for that "snaps are missing from the installed system on current disco dailies"
<ubot5> bug 1819427 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Disco daily install doens't include the snaps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1819427
<Laney> hey didrocks, you well?
<didrocks> Laney: I'm good, thanks!
<didrocks> seb128: ack
<seb128> bah, Robie doesn't like my idea to not waste too much SRU efforts non intermediate Ubuntu versions /
<willcooke> :(
<clobrano> good morning everyone o/
<willcooke> hi clobrano
<clobrano> hi Will, how's it going?
<clobrano> willcooke ^
<seb128> hey clobrano
<clobrano> morning seb128
<willcooke> Good clobrano!  How about you?
<clobrano> willcooke: very well myself :) full of food since it was my girlfriend's birthday party this weekend :D
<willcooke> yay!
<clobrano> :D
<clobrano> didrocks: we need to stop building snaps from master branch and (ideally) only on a specific bionic branch. I think I figure how to do on prepare-build-snap, do you have time to have  a look at the PR?
<didrocks> clobrano: for sure, do you have a ref handy?
<clobrano> didrocks: here you are https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/1253
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 1253 in yaru "Build snaps only for bionic branch" [Open]
<Trevinho> morningsss
<Laney> HEY Trevinho
<Laney> how's .pt?
<Trevinho> hey Laney...
<Trevinho> pretty convenient to type.
<Trevinho> :-D
<Trevinho> But actually really nice, good food, nice artistic town, very international environment
<Laney> sweet
<tseliot> jbicha: hey, thinking of LP: #1815374, your proposed change shouldn't affect KDE users, right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1815374 in screen-resolution-extra (Ubuntu) "Please adjust dependencies so that policykit-1-gnome can be demoted to universe" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1815374
<clobrano> didrocks: not to push you, just a reminder of a small update on https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/1253
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 1253 in yaru "Build snaps only for bionic branch" [Open]
<didrocks> clobrano: ah, let me have a look on the changes
<didrocks> clobrano:I think you want to prevent buildling PRs from master as well
<clobrano> didrocks: correct
<didrocks> clobrano:I would do this directly (at the top)
<didrocks> [ "$TRAVIS_BRANCH" != "bionic" ] && echo "skipping: snaps are only for bionic builds" && exit 0
<didrocks> clobrano: or the same in an if / fi ;)
<didrocks> and then, you can mostly keep the same logic
<clobrano> didrocks: you're right, I just wanted to keep the error message for pushes from outside Ubuntu repo
<Laney> andyrock: hey, is gobject-introspection being updated enough to fix that annotation bug?
<andyrock> Laney: yep
<Laney> should be in disco then
<andyrock> Laney: if you want to distro-patch it gobject-introspection should be enough
<Laney> it's in 1.60
<Laney> and we got that
<andyrock> Laney: nice thanks :)
<andyrock> we got the bug?
<Laney> I didn't do anything, thank jbicha :>
<Laney> hmm?
<andyrock> Laney: sorry I think you meant "we got the deb uploaded"
<Laney> we got 1.60
<andyrock> kk
<andyrock> thank jbicha
<andyrock> *thanks
<seb128> andyrock, close the bug :)
<andyrock> done :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: are you going to add to Yaru (if not done already) the default css property for the icon scaling? https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/450/diffs
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 450 in gnome-shell "Hook up fallback app icons to CSS" [2. Merge After Freeze, Merged]
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah, I've asked Carlo to include it already and it's going to be in the next upload
<Trevinho> as he included it in the sync for latest upstream code,,,
<didrocks> Trevinho: excellent! Thanks for doing this :)
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> I guess this will fix the "big icon" bug
<Trevinho> not enough, it also need some js code, but we'll include that patch too
<didrocks> oh?
<didrocks> I thought the st_widget_add_style_class_name (widget, "fallback-app-icon"); was enough
<clobrano> didrocks: I updated the build script
<frederik-f> Test
<sarnold> frederik-f: pong
<frederik-f> Ah it works, thanks!
<sarnold> :D
<oSoMoN> good night all
<willcooke> calling it a day, night all
<jbicha> tseliot: Kubuntu shouldn't be affected by a screen-resolution-extra change because it already installs a polkit agent (and no flavor installs screen-resolution-extra by default)
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-03-12
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<jibel> Good morning
<frederik-f> Morning
<didrocks> salut jibel, hey frederik-f
<jibel> cpaelzer, Hey, I proposed https://github.com/bzed/pkg-open-vm-tools/pull/20
<gitbot> bzed issue (Pull request) 20 in pkg-open-vm-tools "Add modaliases to open-vm-tools-desktop" [Open]
<jibel> cpaelzer, for Ubuntu I propose a debdiff and we'll remove the delta when the debian package is synced? or it's better to wait for the sync but it may already be a bit late in the cycle for that? what do you think?
<cpaelzer> hi jibel
<cpaelzer> jibel: you are asking the right question but the answer has two "depends"
<cpaelzer> jibel: usually we'd wait for Debian and sync
<duflu> Morning jibel, frederik-f, Europe, Africa, ...
<cpaelzer> jibel: but here since it does not fix "a Debian problem" and they are in Freeze for Buster there most likely won't be a fast Debian upload of this
<cpaelzer> jibel: therefore I'd recommend you make your bug an FFe and get an ack (if you want this in 19.04)
<cpaelzer> jibel: and somewhen in 19.10 when your PR has resolved we can make it a sync again
<jibel> cpaelzer, okay, thanks. I'll do that
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN and seb128
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<tseliot>  jbicha: yes, I just didn't want them to have to install gnome-shell when trying to install nvidia-settings
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> hihi didrocks, how are you?
<seb128> hey duflu, good morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<seb128> lut oSoMoN didrocks, en forme ?
<seb128> hey willcooke tseliot
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, bien et toi?
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke
<seb128> ça va :)
<Laney> salut
<seb128> salut Laney, ça va ?
<tseliot> hey seb128
<Laney> hey seb128! oui, ça va, et toi?
<Laney> it's super windy again, apparently this is Storm Gareth
<seb128> Laney, ça va bien !
<seb128> same here, I really dislike that wind
<duflu> Morning Laney
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<oSoMoN> hey tseliot
<duflu> "Storm Gareth" sounds very English
<duflu> Ah. Actually that's a Welsh name. Could almost have guessed
<tseliot> hey oSoMoN
<clobrano> good morning o/
<duflu> Morning clobrano
<duflu> Also hi tseliot
<didrocks> hey seb128, Laney, clobrano
<seb128> hey clobrano
<clobrano> hey duflu, seb128, didrocks :)
<Laney> moin duflu oSoMoN tseliot clobrano didrocks!
<Laney> a boy band I'd pay a lot of money to go and see
<tseliot> hi duflu
<tseliot> :D
<cpaelzer> jibel: I replied on your PR
<cpaelzer> asking for reconsideration
<cpaelzer> jibel: but giving such "easy of use" to our users is why we are Ubuntu
<cpaelzer> jibel: so please feel free to go on getting it into Disco
<cpaelzer> jibel: I have not seen the bug converted to an FFe yet
<cpaelzer> jibel: or did you in fact plan for 19.10 instead?
<jbicha> tseliot: just to be clear, Kubuntu installs polkit-kde-agent-1 by default which is a provider of the polkit-1-auth-agent virtual package so it shouldn't try to install gnome-shell on Kubuntu
<seb128> hey jbicha, you are up early!
<jbicha> I'm going to IHOP before work :) https://twitter.com/IHOP/status/1105106147520978944
<seb128> ah, enjoy :)
<jbicha> I missed Pancake Day last Tuesday so I'm making up for it now :)
<jibel> cpaelzer, I'm doing it
<jibel> it's for 19.04
<jibel> cpaelzer, I confirmed the virtualbox uses a similar method in Debian and replied to the PR
<jibel> that*
<cpaelzer> great
<cpaelzer> showing "prior-art" always helps on convincing
<seb128> jbicha, is the tracker update something that requires a ffe/we want to do this cycle?
<jbicha> I think it requires a FFe, I don't have an opinion on whether we want it for disco
<seb128> k, I will have a look after lunch
<jbicha> seb128: I guess we'll want https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/merge_requests/429 for disco :) :)
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 429 in gnome-control-center "Show snap information in applications panel" [6. Component: Applications, Opened]
<tseliot> jbicha: all right then
<clobrano> didrocks, Trevinho, Laney: about to merge Yaru's upstream sync
<didrocks> \o/
<willcooke> \o/
<Trevinho> 1234 for the glory!
<clobrano> ahaha, that's the perfect pr number
<Trevinho> Laney: as per 32 packaging, we might wait for https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/454 (plus various cherry-picks), since at the moment zoom for a11y is broooooken
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 454 in gnome-shell "Magnifier content ensure it has proper size and node color" [1. Bug, Opened]
<jibel> tseliot, I'd need to tell ubuntu-drivers to install only free drivers (eg only drivers in main/universe) is there already a way to do that? or you'd be okay if I add an option --free-only to restrict the package list to packages in main/universe?
<jibel> or you see another option?
<clobrano> yay, snap-on-bionic-only works https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/2B2qFkPD/image.png
<Laney> Trevinho: other things are broken already, I'd prefer to do a second upload, unless you can get that in like now
<Laney> clobrano: win
<Laney> did you want to prepare the changelog again?
<clobrano> Laney: yes, I'll release the stable snap as well
<Laney> 😘
<clobrano> just need to do some business work before :D
<Laney> back in 20 mins
<clobrano> Laney: https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/1255
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 1255 in yaru "Update changelog" [Open]
<clobrano> Laney: there's a bug in dashtodock that's affecting the overview mode https://github.com/micheleg/dash-to-dock/issues/904
<clobrano> If it persists in disco, we might use non-transparent top panel in overview
<gitbot> micheleg issue 904 in dash-to-dock "Gnome Shell 3.31.92 overview mode dock is black" [Open]
<Laney> okey, thanks
<seb128> jbicha, undecided yet on whether we should do that or disable this panel for this cycle since it's quite buggy/not very useful
<Trevinho> Laney: not expecting to happen now, probably something won't ever go in since we want to add another API, so... distropatchiiing :P
<Laney> you think that other upstream people want to leave zoom broken?
<Trevinho> Laney: they're ok on the first part of things, showing the mouse and stuff, but all the scaling fixes might be not something we want to have in this way (as there's no other way than a workaround to know the pointer texture scale, as I missed to add an API).
<Trevinho> so... this part could need new APIs and upstream always prefer final fixes more than incremental ones.
<Laney> are there merge requests to add the new API?
<Trevinho> Laney: nope, I won't do it until we branched on 3-32
<Trevinho> cause it wouldn't be 3-32 material anyways, so...
<Laney> we could take those though probably
<Laney> so you think people would prefer a slightly broken 3.32 in pursuit of the ideal fix in 3.33?
<Laney> did you confirm that?
<Laney> the branch would be made once the first non-3.32 fix is merged wouldn't it?
 * Laney thinks #gnome-shell would be a better channel probably
<Trevinho> Laney: well the ideal fix is ideal only from a programmer point of view, from the user point of view both the solutions will give the same result :)
<Laney> I believe you, but I also don't want us to have a forever distro patch
<Laney> or even do one at all if it can be avoided (not sure what conversations you've had with others about it yet)
<Laney> so I'm tryin to get an idea of what the sustainable path forward is
<cpaelzer> jibel: you see I told you bzed is usually nice :-)
<jibel> cpaelzer, yeah, great to see this merged.
<jibel> gnome-shell doesn't stop crashing :((
 * jibel updates and reboots
<Laney> new versions coming in a minute
 * Laney looks at clobrano 
<clobrano> Laney: great
<clobrano> I pushed a gtk fix too
<Laney> clobrano: you didn't see my comment on the changelog I guess? :>
<Laney> needs to be 19.04.1 or something
<clobrano> Laney: uhm, not yet, but I'm already fixing the changelog for the latest push, so I'll fix that too
<Laney> thx!
<clobrano> Laney: sorry, I don't really know how I merged that :|
<Laney> big tempting shiny button
<clobrano> don't remember...
<Laney> [ DO NOT PRESS THIS BUTTON ]
<Laney> 😅
<clobrano> Laney: so "yaru-theme (19.04.1) disco; urgency=medium" is alright?
<Laney> sure, as long as the version isn't used before
<clobrano> nope
<Laney> and is greater than the previous one
<Laney> (which this is)
<clobrano> Laney: done
<Laney> ♥
<Laney> will look at that in a bit (got to move places now)
<Trevinho> Laney: it will be quite sustainable, you know temporary ones... :)
<Trevinho> but in any case I hope to get all this in first, then to rework things. I don't see the point why 32 should be not fully fixed when we can still have it.
<Laney> I don't say it can't, I say that I want to know that you've had it ruled out by upstream first
<Laney> at the moment I see a reluctance to talk that I don't really understand
<Laney> in any case we won't have this bug fixed, just trying to push you in the usual direction
<Laney> k, back shortly
<Trevinho> mh, what you mean by "reluctance to talk"?
<Laney> You're telling me that this is unacceptable for upstream but I don't see that said anywhere
<Laney> the only thing I see is fearnon saying thanks for the MR
<Trevinho> there's no real discussion yet, I've just talked to Jonas who said that he would prefer a final solution
<Trevinho> yeah, I mean, you know I tend to put a few more things on top one of the other :P
<Laney> I find it weird that they'd want 3.32 to be out there with this bug
<Laney> but...
<Laney> if that's the case, it'd be best if the MR said that
<Laney> k, really gone
<Trevinho> well, yeah, it's pretty bad. But the drawing itself can be fixed in few lines, the scaling issue is an improvement that would make sense imho,
<Trevinho> things are in different commits though, so since reviews are per commits, we can still land a part of it in case.
<tseliot> jibel: what's the use case here?
<jibel> tseliot, on Ubiquity ubuntu-drivers is called only for third party drivers (for nvidia mainly). We want to use ubuntu-drivers to install free drivers too during installation (eg open-vm-tools) but not proprietary drivers if the user didn't chose 'third party drivers' or selected 'free software only' in the boot menu
<jibel> tseliot, the change would be something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8P7Vv4qDjW/
<jibel> it'd require a change in ubiquity too to call ubuntu-drivers with the new argument
<jibel> kenvandine, in spotify snap I lost the decoration of the window. Is it a known problem with snaps?
<tseliot> jibel: and the whitelist would still be there, so it shouldn't cause anything that we don't want to get installed
<jibel> tseliot, yes we keep the whitelist
<jibel> and a single whitelist since the free/non-free info already exists at the package level
<tseliot> jibel: ok, it sounds good to me. It is something we should have at least one test for in the test suite
<jibel> tseliot, yes, I'll add a couple of tests for that
<tseliot> jibel: all right, feel free to send me a merge proposal when you're ready
<jibel> will do, thanks
<kenvandine> jibel: i haven't seen that
<kenvandine> jibel: spotify looks fine for me
<kenvandine> on disco
<tjaalton> seb128: is it fine to add the dep on mesa-vulkan-drivers in disco already?
<seb128> tjaalton, seems like ffe material so probably need to file one but I expect it should be fine to get approved
<tjaalton> ok, I'll reuse the same bug for that
<tjaalton> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vulkan-loader/+bug/1742711/comments/11
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1742711 in vulkan-loader (Ubuntu) "MIR: vulkan-loader" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> tjaalton: ah, you just reopened it
<tjaalton> yes
<tjaalton> it got auto-expired
<didrocks> I'll have a look in the coming week
<tjaalton> k
<tjaalton> thanks
<didrocks> yw
<didrocks> tjaalton: as you are around, were the tests looked at and the quilt thingy fixed?
<seb128> (we are a bit minutes lates, previous meeting taking a bit longer, hold on)
<seb128> (we really need to get that one moved)
<Laney> thought that happened already
<seb128> yes; those are weekly ones on the same slot
<seb128> which is why we need to get it moved
<Laney> I meant I thought the moving happened already
<seb128> right, which is why I used the 'really' :)
 * Laney is confused, but ok
<willcooke> sorry folks
<willcooke> Ready to start now
<seb128> Laney, ah, sorry, no it didn't happen, we said we needed to move it like a week back
<seb128> we just didn't happen to find a slot and actually do it
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-03-12
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar 12 14:35:04 2019 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-03-12 | Current topic:
<Trevinho> \o
<kenvandine> o/
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> hey
<oSoMoN>      \o
<willcooke> Roll call: Description:andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<andyrock> o/
<tseliot> o/
<willcooke> Ok, as usual we will start with the Incoming bugs review, starting with B
<willcooke> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> Ha, or not.  Since B incoming is empty!
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> I sent the B tracking list round, please look at it and see what's against you which might need looking at
<jibel> o/
<willcooke> C incoming is also clear \o/
<willcooke> D incoming has some, so let's look:
<willcooke> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1818246
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1818246 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "update-notifier's notification is huge due to large icon" [High,Confirmed]
<willcooke> I haven't seen this one, so I dont know how common it is
<Laney> that was supposed to have been investigated in the past week
<Laney> forgot who though
<seb128> didrocks did investigate and get a testcase
<willcooke> Was it didrocks perhaps?
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> it got turned into an assert/crasher in .92
<didrocks> then, it became a crash :)
<seb128> which got fixed in master
<didrocks> which is fixed upstream
<didrocks> and now, I need to retest the testcase once uploaded
<seb128> but I don't know if once the crasher is fixed the initial problem is
<didrocks> exactly :)
<Laney> would have been good to keep the bug updated imho (feedback for future)
<seb128> waiting for 3.32 g-s to be out I guess
<seb128> out/uploaded
<didrocks> yep
<Laney> it is
<willcooke> oki, didrocks would you comment on the bug to that effect?  And we can look again next week?
<didrocks> yes, FTR I opened the crashers and referenced this bug already
<willcooke> ah cool, thanks
<didrocks> doing the other way aroudn
<seb128> +1 to accept the nomination
<Laney> not sure about punting things in incoming like this, it feels weird to me
<seb128> btw
<Laney> yes
<willcooke> kk, I targetted
<willcooke> and assigned didrocks
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1818790
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1818790 in mutter (Ubuntu) "[regression] Desktop zoom is missing the mouse pointer" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> +1 to nominate, assign Marco
<Laney> yep
<seb128> from the channel backlog I got that it was being worked on already
<Trevinho> yes, fix submitted already
<Trevinho> upstream
<willcooke> done
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yaru-theme/+bug/1818878
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1818878 in yaru-theme (Ubuntu) "System menu user icon is bigger than others in 3.31.92" [High,Triaged]
<kenvandine> i wonder if that is in any way related to the user image in gdm
<Trevinho> fixed in next yaru
<Laney> not rls imho, but it's going to be fixed
<Laney> no
<Laney> but that is also fixed
<kenvandine> i noticed yesterday that my face is HUGE in gdm
<Trevinho> kenvandine: that's another shell one
<seb128> blame Marco :)
<Trevinho> fixed as well
<Laney> no need to panic or even discuss
<kenvandine> great :)
<willcooke> agreed
<Trevinho> no, blame others!
<willcooke> so just untag then?
<Laney> rls-dd-notfixing, but it will be fixed later today probably anyway
<seb128> either way is fine imho
<seb128> even not touching
<seb128> it should be cleared by the next meeting
<willcooke> done
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/+bug/1819207
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1819207 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Add Modaliases to open-vm-tools-desktop to allow automatic installation by ubuntu-drivers" [High,In progress]
<seb128> but yeah, rls-dd-notfixing, even it feels weird -notfixing a thing which is fix pending upload
<willcooke> yeah, the rls bit is the key
<seb128> willcooke, up to you to decide for that one how much a cycle goal it is
<willcooke> I'm +1 on that open-vm-toosl
<Laney> why's it rls?
<seb128> either -notfixing or nominate/assign according to what you think imho
<Laney> but whatever, jibel seemed to be working with cpaelzer on that
<willcooke> You're right though, it's not a rls bug
<seb128> Laney, management decision to make it a team goal
<seb128> well
<seb128> anyway, either is fine with me
<tseliot> maintainer +1 to open-vm-tools
<seb128> I think that "needs to get done this cycle" decided by $manager qualitfy to be rls targetted
<tseliot> well, u-d-c maintainer ;)
<seb128> tseliot, thx for the reviews on that topic btw :)
<tseliot> :)
<Laney> I think not, that kind of bug should be tracked directly and not in the team meeting
<Laney> maybe a discussion for another time
<willcooke> yeah, let's talk about this sort of thing later, and move on.  That bug will get fixed
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1819126
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1819126 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGABRT [St:ERROR:../src/st/st-image-content.c:155:st_image_content_get_preferred_size: assertion failed (priv->width > -1): (-1 > -1)]" [High,Fix committed]
<willcooke> already fix committed
<seb128> right
<seb128> that's the counter part of Didier's one
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> should be fixed in g-s 3.32 which has been uploaded to disco now
<willcooke> if the other one is accepted, then should this one too?
<willcooke> well, doesnt really matter, and that can be tagged on to the conversation about what gets rls tagged later
<Laney> sure, I didn't close it in the changelog so someone can do that after verifying
<willcooke> last one then:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1796606
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1796606 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in st_widget_get_theme_node → ffi_call_unix64 → ffi_call → gjs_invoke_c_function → function_call" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> Laney: hum, this is not a SRU, but weird to not have referenced it on purpose
<Trevinho> this is going to be fixed in .1
<Trevinho> well, fixed... Muted :)
<Laney> those patches are in the upload
<Laney> so already fixed
<Laney> didrocks: I just forgot / didn't know which bugs to close, so not really on purpose
<Trevinho> lovely Laney
<didrocks> Laney: ah ok, makes more sense thus
<Laney> :>
<willcooke> ok sorted
<willcooke> Right, that is the end of the rls bugs
<seb128> we still have some accepted & not assigned ones
<willcooke> let's look at errors.u.c next, and then proposed migrations last
<seb128> (sorry)
<willcooke> seb128, do we?
<willcooke> let's tidy that up then
<willcooke> DD looks right to me now
<didrocks> I think there are new ones, like the rhythmbox crash (but it was perhaps already acked without going through -incoming), desktop langs on the install… unsure if those were listed
<seb128> didrocks, those are assigned?
<didrocks> yeah, but were they on -incoming and then accepted outside of this meeting?
<seb128> willcooke, http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-tracking-bug-tasks.html has bug #1819572	
<ubot5> bug 1819572 in network-manager (Ubuntu Disco) "do-release-upgrade from cosmic to disco make the network of this specific machine malfunction" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1819572
<didrocks> I thought this meeting was to review -incoming -> ack/not ack for release
<seb128> didrocks, we review things suggested, but it's fine to have things decided by team and/or management and directly targetted&assigned outside the meeting
<seb128> if it's a management decision to target there is no much to discuss
<didrocks> ok, so the team assignements here are not the only assignements
<didrocks> just making this clear
<seb128> well, the -tracking list are a reflect of what is accepted
<willcooke> the only one in the DD list which is unassigned is:
<willcooke> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1819572
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1819572 in network-manager (Ubuntu Disco) "do-release-upgrade from cosmic to disco make the network of this specific machine malfunction" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> ack
<willcooke> which I dont know anything about.  I will ask them
<Laney> hahah
<kenvandine> weird, says it only affects the one machine
<seb128> I vote -notfixing
<willcooke> I think they targetted it without knowing what the implications are
<willcooke> I'll sort it out
<seb128> thx
<Laney> Launchpad recently changed so that nominating doesn't happen any more
<willcooke> that's the only one though seb128?
<Laney> everyone who could nominate can now target directly
<Laney> so I expect more of this kind of thing
<willcooke> ah
<willcooke> fun
<seb128> willcooke, yes
<kenvandine> oh joy
<seb128> Laney, do you know if that was discussed somewhere public?
<willcooke> ok, so lets now really move on to errors.u.c
<seb128> k
<Laney> discussed not sure, I saw a post about that somewhere
<kenvandine> that is going to be frustrating
<Laney> can't remember where though, sorry awbout that
<seb128> np
<willcooke> I haven't pre-filtered the e.u.c list and I used all the time in the previous meeting to talk about other stuff... so
<seb128> my comment from previous week still stand
<seb128> I think e.u.c should have reports converted to bug and going to the rls-incoming process as appropriate
<Laney> that makes sense, just needs to be done
<Laney> (far enough in advance of the meeting that the page has refreshed)
<willcooke> oki, then let's do that tomorrow seb128?  You & I, and anyone else who wants in
<seb128> I'm fine doing that starting next week
<seb128> I can do it weekly on mondays
<seb128> so we have those in place on the rls incoming on time
<kenvandine> seb128: awesome
<seb128> willcooke, k
<seb128> well let's discuss the details later if you want
<willcooke> Do you want to do it in a HO, or would you prefer to do it alone at your convenience?
<seb128> let's discuss together after the meeting
<willcooke> roger roger
<seb128> bye bye will
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> he bailed on us
<seb128> Laney, I guess you can do proposed migration :)
<seb128> wb willcooke
<oSoMoN> roger roger == /quit
<Laney> there are some things https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle?menu=filter&filter=label:proposed-migration
<Laney> I'm a bit concerned about the assignment process for that
<willcooke> seem to have found a secret key shortcut for quit
<willcooke> oh, ctrl-q
<Laney> https://trello.com/c/kEcqB34L/257-appstream-0125-1-to-0126-1 <- that got marked as in progress with nobody assigned, and hasn't moved since then
<Laney> https://trello.com/c/mWodrc3o/256-libvorbis-blocking-build-essential-125ubuntu2-to-126ubuntu1-for-4-days that never got assigned (but apparently someone else fixed it, so lucked out)
<willcooke> We should probably assign them now then.  I expect last week we said "lets do it later" and then forgot
<willcooke> or we were supposed to do it in the manager meeting, and didnt have time
<willcooke> yeah, that ^
<seb128> another reason we need to move that meeting to wednesday
<willcooke> oki, seb128 shall we look at that too later on?
<kenvandine> yeah
<willcooke> yeahg
<seb128> so we can act on follow up from the team meeting
<seb128> +1
<Laney> can I move appstream back to backlog?
<seb128> wfm
<Laney> thanks
<seb128> jbicha did file it upstream, it's a regression due to the glib hashtable/order change
<willcooke> managers meeting moved
<seb128> which ximion said he would look at
<Laney> sure
<seb128> but yeah, should have an owner
<Laney> but someone in the team should have ownership
<Laney> if ximion does it, lucky for them
<seb128> right
<Laney> end of section
<willcooke> ok, thanks Laney
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-03-12 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Anyone got anything they want to talk about?
<seb128> jbicha, ricotz, who is looking at the fallout from the new vala?
<seb128> we have things that fail to build in disco due to it
<seb128> like libunity or rygel
<Laney> need to run to the train platform, back in a minute
<kenvandine> nope
<seb128> Laney, good luck
<seb128> willcooke, jbicha put a note in his summary to discuss default windows placement
<seb128> unsure if we should discuss that on the hub rather than the meeting though?
<seb128> especially that it's something others care about, like the yaru team
<willcooke> hub sounds good, or at least out of the meeting
<seb128> which might not be here
<willcooke> +1
<willcooke> jbicha, can you start a thread on the hub as a starting point, and we can take it from there
<willcooke> any more?
<seb128> not from me
<willcooke> 5...#
<willcooke> 4..
<willcooke> 3...2...1...
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar 12 15:11:27 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-03-12-14.35.moin.txt
<didrocks> thx
<Trevinho> thx!
<willcooke> thanks all
<oSoMoN> thanks
<willcooke> seb128, I'm free in 1.5hrs
<willcooke> maybe sooner
<andyrock> thx
<seb128> willcooke, k
<tjaalton> didrocks: no, looking at it now
<seb128> kenvandine, can you chase Robert on https://github.com/hughsie/libxmlb/pull/15 / newer gnome-software? it's time we start testing the new version if we want it in disco
<gitbot> hughsie issue (Pull request) 15 in libxmlb "Allow nesting XbBuilderSource content type handlers" [Enhancement, Closed]
<seb128> kenvandine, that's bug #1817223
<ubot5> bug 1817223 in libxmlb (Ubuntu Disco) "[disco-proposed] The list of applications in Ubuntu Software is empty" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817223
<didrocks> tjaalton: ok, I'll wait for your update on the bug before going further
<didrocks> thx :)
<tjaalton> didrocks: for one, they expect to git clone googletest..
<didrocks> tjaalton: I'm pretty sure it's something we distro-patched with a vendorized googletest in other projects in main (or which used to be in main)
<tjaalton> I know it's packaged
<ricotz> seb128, hi, rygel builds and libunity has a merge request
<seb128> ricotz, ah, I didn't see that rygel upload from Jeremy, sorry about that
<kenvandine> seb128: will do
<kenvandine> he was working on it already, but i'll chase him
<seb128> thx
<seb128> Trevinho, can you try adding https://code.launchpad.net/~ricotz/libunity/syntax-fixes/+merge/362923 to https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3641 ? (libunity)
<paride> Hi. On my up-to-date disco system the multi-monitor support is a bit broken. When I connect an external screen to the laptop (in "Join Displays" mode, primary display = external) the windows move the the external monitor, but the workspaces are "lost", and I end up with all the windows mixed in a single workspace. I'm pretty sure the workspaces did
<paride>  persist in bionic.
<paride> My system is pretty standard: a thinkpad T480s connected to an external display via displayport (actually usb-c, but shouldn't matter)
<paride> This happens even with a "clean" user I added to the system specifically for testing with
<seb128> paride, that didn't change since bionic, GNOME handles the second monitor as a presentation board with no UI element nor workspaces
<seb128> that on our list of things to improve in the next cycles
<paride> seb128, I know, but that's not the problem -- let me try to explain it again.
<paride> Let's say I have 4 workspaces on my laptop screen, with a terminal in each workspace. I connect the external (primary) monitor. The laptop screen becomes the "presentation board" you describe, as expected. On the external monitor I end up with *one* single workspace with all the 4 terminals
<seb128> paride, oh, then that might be a regression, best to open a report about (on launchpad and ideally upstream as well)
<paride> seb128, which package do you suggest to file it against?
<paride> gnome-shell
<paride> gnome-shell?
<seb128> yes
<Laney> clobrano: ok with me to tag yaru?
<clobrano> Laney: sure
<seb128> willcooke, can you use your script to import bug #1817338 in trello? Robert like to have his items in there
<ubot5> bug 1817338 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu Disco) "HDMI sound output not selectable in 19.04 (but works in 18.10)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817338
<Laney> we still do this special robert_ancell process?
<Laney> woot, sexy round avatar
<Laney> non huge user icon, non transparent top bar (boo)
<willcooke> seb128, https://trello.com/c/XNVW4Tpp
<Laney> clobrano: uploaded, please to pull git@github.com:iainlane/yaru.git master & 19.04.1
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+bug/1819744
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1819744 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "19.04 Disco default wallpapers" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> :>
<willcooke> Guess I'm updating the slide show tomorrow then
<willcooke> meh, I suppose I could do it now
 * marcustomlinson must have dem disco dingo wearables!
<willcooke> marcustomlinson, oh, now then, by a staggering coincidence I might be able to help you out there
<willcooke> some how I managed to take two t shirts home with me.
<willcooke> actually, you know what, I think we can probably find a new one in the office, I'll see what Stef can do when we go down for release week and get one in the post
<marcustomlinson> ooh
<willcooke> bah.  scaling the image down small enough for the slideshow makes it look like shite
<willcooke> oh, interesting.  The jpeg looks better when scaled down
<willcooke> than the png
<marcustomlinson> willcooke: thanks! let me know what if there are 2XLs or 3XLs available.
<willcooke> marcustomlinson, np, leave it with me, I'll set myself a reminder
<marcustomlinson> :D
<willcooke> Did any of duflu's performance improvements land on the ISO yet?
<willcooke> clobrano, theme and new wallpaper are looking SHARP! https://imgur.com/a/M4jf9nw
<kenvandine> gnome-logs snap built on bionic with core18 is 14M smaller :)
<kenvandine> gnome-calculator is 2M bigger... so between the two of them we still save 12M :-D
<willcooke> kenvandine, noice!
<kenvandine> 3.32 versions are in candidate
<seb128> willcooke, some work from this cycle but none of the items he flagged as worth considering to include
<seb128> kenvandine, where are the space win coming from?
<kenvandine> seb128: libsystemd
<kenvandine> for core16 we had to build our own libsystemd into the snap
<kenvandine> but core18 has a compatible version of libsystemd
<kenvandine> so i was able to remove it
<seb128> that's half of a meg
<seb128> anyway, good to see it's improving :)
<kenvandine> well, that probably pulled some other things in
<clobrano> willcooke: awesome, but the latest yaru with the icons and the top panel are even better :)
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> willcooke, oh, forgot to comment back earlier, thx for the bug import to trello :)
<willcooke> np seb128
<frederik-f> willcooke: you're gonna love the new rubbish bin :D Was a again a big topic ^.^
<seb128> tjaalton, did you see that bug #1818516 is waiting on getting details from you?
<ubot5> bug 1818516 in mesa (Ubuntu) "FFe: Mesa 19.0.x for disco" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818516
<tjaalton> seb128: yes
<willcooke> seb128, how would you feel if I added a new string to the installer slideshow?
<seb128> tjaalton, good :)
<seb128> willcooke, we are not in UIf yet so it's fine
<willcooke> lulz
<willcooke> I'll see what tomorrow brings then
<willcooke> In other news, I went in to "Language Support" and it told me to install the stuff, I said OK, and it downloaded noto etc.  However, it never ended.  It had downloaded 130MB of 121 MB
<willcooke> I'll update and reboot
<seb128> andyrock, did you see that you had a question on https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/merge_requests/423 ?
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 423 in gnome-control-center "online-accounts: Don't segfault if get_all_providers_cb is called during init" [1. Crash, 6. Component: Online Accounts, Opened]
<willcooke> yay, sexy round icon too
<seb128> willcooke, urg, seems like a bug worth reporting
<seb128> :)
<willcooke> seb128, most likely something I did, lemme try and reproduce
<willcooke> ah, I have the new bin too
<willcooke> niiice
<seb128> whatever stupid you did, it should end and not have first number over the second
<willcooke> L_aney is right about Bluetooth too, this mouse suddenly doesnt want to reconnect, same on B too
<willcooke> and yeah, the solid background colour on the top bar is better
<willcooke> Desktop is look really good IMO.
<willcooke> seb128, reboot after update and everything is back to normal.  I will test it again on a fresh install tomorrow or the next day
<seb128> I will keep an eye for it as well
<seb128> you installed in en_GB I guess?
<willcooke> I selected GB when I installed, I just opened that tool for the slideshow screenshot, and it prompted me to download stuff
<seb128> I will do an install/check tomorrow
<seb128> willcooke, btw did you check if the default snaps were available/working
<seb128> context being https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/no-more-preinstalled-snap-on-ubuntu-19-04/10339
<willcooke> ooohhh eck
<willcooke> indeed, they are not there
<sarnold> "The site at https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/no-more-preinstalled-snap-on-ubuntu-19-04/10339 has experienced a network protocol violation that cannot be repaired"
<willcooke> snap list shows core and the platorm snap
<willcooke> kenvandine, are you aware of that?  Snaps are missing from the installed system ^
<seb128> willcooke, he commented on that topic saying he can't reproduce
<willcooke> sarnold, wfm
<willcooke> it's pretty easy to reproduce.  Install a new machine.
<seb128> there is also a 'known issue' that it takes some minutes to have them registered
<willcooke> nah, it's been up for hours
<seb128> but I think at this point your install has been completed for longer than that
<seb128> right
<seb128> so that confirms the bug
<willcooke> yeah
<willcooke> Shall I log a LP bug
<sarnold> willcooke: I wonder why this keeps happening on our forums
<seb128> willcooke, I did yesterday, bug #1819427
<ubot5> bug 1819427 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Disco daily install doens't include the snaps" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1819427
<seb128> willcooke, it was not on our review list because foundations own ubiquity, but maybe we should take on that one
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<robert_ancell> seb128, hello
<willcooke> morning robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> o/
<seb128> robert_ancell, replying here than via email, going to be easier :)
<robert_ancell> makes sense
<seb128> robert_ancell, should we consider the risk/benefit of the gnome-software update?
<seb128> does it bring anything that we/our users are going to want?
<robert_ancell> I've just had the same conversation with ken via direct IRC - so might save some time here :)
<seb128> if not maybe we should stop spending resources on that update, delete from proposed and postpone it to next cycle
<robert_ancell> seb128, there's no feature I can think of that is essential - and we're already backporting features as necessary.
<seb128> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-software/blob/master/NEWS
<robert_ancell> seb128, I feel uneasy about the release, so I'm happy about postponing it.
<willcooke> seb128, fwiw - snap refresh shows the same error here
<seb128> willcooke, sounds like a confirmed bug
<robert_ancell> seb128, "snap: Use new media API" is the only one I can see and we're already SRUing that everywhere so doing that for disco is not a problem.
<seb128> robert_ancell, so reading the NEWS it seems lot of flatpak work mostly
<robert_ancell> flatpak and appstream optimization (i.e. libxmlb)
<seb128> maybe appmenu/new icon are the UI changes that would be worth having for consistency with the other apps
<seb128> but we can probably backport those easily
<robert_ancell> yeah, I did that change and it should be backportable.
<seb128> robert_ancell, well, libxmlb is so untested that we don't even have a single deb listed today
<robert_ancell> right.
<robert_ancell> It's a lot of risk for minimal gain imho.
<seb128> +1 from me to give up for this cycle if that's your position
<seb128> it's up to you as the maintainer to decide though
<robert_ancell> I don't recall having official maintainers :P But yes, I agree. Is the only action to delete it from -proposed?
<seb128> k, let's drop it then? I can delete from proposed, tag as blocked-versions and comment about that on the bug
<robert_ancell> please do.
<seb128> you are the de-facto maintainer, nobody else has been touching it in Ubuntu this cycle
<robert_ancell> The age old definition of maintainer, whoever touched it last :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, well, it's rather 'who we might have available to fix the issue before the release' there
<willcooke> seb128, have you got your test laptop handy?
<willcooke> running disco?
<robert_ancell> seb128, sure, I'm jk
<seb128> willcooke, it's not far, what do you need tested?
<willcooke> seb128, can you check the hot keys for vol up and down
<willcooke> see if they do what you expect
<willcooke> robert_ancell, do you think you'll stick around for the meeting later on?  It's in about 12 hours?
<robert_ancell> willcooke, I can do
<willcooke> robert_ancell, I can share the slides with you now, and then if you have questions, ask away, or yeah, if you are able to listen in, it might be, erm, not interesting, but something a bit like that
<seb128> robert_ancell, bug #1819779
<ubot5> bug 1819779 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Stick to the 3.30 serie for Disco" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1819779
<acheronuk> willcooke: hi. could flavours perhaps get a svg of the mascot, as we did for cosmic?
<seb128> robert_ancell, deleted from proposed, I guess feel free to move the libxmlb update/trello card to the next cycle board then
<willcooke> acheronuk, oh, yes, sure thing... one sec.
<acheronuk> :)
<ahayzen> seb128, for that gnome-software bug, has the correct bug been linked in the description (1814997) ?  I'm confused why a MIR marked as fixed released, would be a "stability issue" ?
<seb128> ahayzen, sorry, no, it's bug #1817223
<ubot5> bug 1817223 in libxmlb (Ubuntu Disco) "[disco-proposed] The list of applications in Ubuntu Software is empty" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817223
<seb128> thx for pointing it out
<ahayzen> ah thanks, that makes more sense :-)
<seb128> description updated
<seb128> jbicha, ^ btw, just in case you wonder about that one
<seb128> willcooke, keys wfm but I didn't update with versions from today yet ... I guess they don't for you? what's the issue, doing nothing?
<willcooke> They do work, but now I have to press alt instead of fn to get the "fn" functionality.  I cant remember if it's always been like that or not.  I will test with a different release tomorrow
<seb128> I'm unsure now, let me test more tomorrow as well
<willcooke> right, I've got the screenshots done for the slideshow, I will edit them tomorrow
<willcooke> I'm tired.
<willcooke> Night all!
<jbicha> seb128: I partially touched gnome-software but I got busy with other things and didn't want to upload until we handled the libxmlb thing
<seb128> jbicha, you mean you claim to be the new maintainer? ;)
<jbicha> no i got busy :)
<jbicha> flatpak finally has a channels feature (sort of) and gnome-software 3.32 includes support for that
<seb128> nice feature for e-serie then
<jbicha> I don't recall any other major change so I think most users won't notice if we stay on 3.30
<seb128> right, I read the news files, it's mostly the libxmlb change that is performance and flatpak support
<jbicha> have a good night :) :)
<seb128> thx
<jbicha> surprised you were still around really
<seb128> good evening to you :)
<jbicha> oh, there was a time change here so maybe that's part of it
<seb128> yeah, days are too busy recently, I often end up making up in the evening for things I didn't get at during the day
<jbicha> which I guess explains why I was up earlier than expected today your time
<seb128> ah, makes sense
<ahayzen> was that deduplication thing part of 3.32 gnome software i forget?  eg if you had the same app as a deb/snap/flatpak it'd merge them into one with a drop down?
<jbicha> I don't know: we didn't land the libxmlb fix so we .deb's don't work at all yet
<ahayzen> i think it comes under "Improved handling for apps that are available from multiple sources", but right if libxmlb isn't working then it probably won't work :-/
<jbicha> robert_ancell: were you going to push https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/tree/debian/patches/0014-Add-a-basic-permissions-system.patch to GNOME?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I've discussed it with Richard/Alan a few times. I think now the system is in g-c-c it probably doesn't make sense anymore (i.e. g-s should just link to g-c-c).
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I'm referring to the new applications pane in g-c-c.
<robert_ancell> One of the reasons we did the implementation in g-s is that is was easier than g-c-c at the time.
<jbicha> ok
<jbicha> it's too bad it didn't land for buster (it needs translations so wasn't really suitable for applying in Debian) but it will be nice for next cycle at least :)
<robert_ancell> Can't seem to find any bugs / MRs for it. I guess the discussions were mostly in person?
<jbicha> I didn't push the patch to Debian because Debian doesn't have a convenient way to translate stuff like Ubuntu does
<jbicha> while the feature is nice to have, I assume it's annoying for the UI to not be fully translated especially if everything else is
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-03-13
<duflu> Whoa, Launchpad tracks Gitlab links now
<duflu> That's handy
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<duflu> Morning didrocks and jibel
<didrocks> &hey duflu
<jibel> hi duflu
<willcooke> morning
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> duflu, do you know - did any of your performance fixes land in Disco and get on the ISO yet?
<willcooke> reason being, I reinstalled Disco on to my test laptop yesterday to do the installer slideshow screenshots.  It feels really smooth
<duflu> willcooke, technically yes if you count the release bugs (https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/monday-11th-march-2019/10092/7) and all the work that got upstreamed in 3.32. But also /no/ because the fixes we discussed have not made it. I only proposed one of them, still awaiting review (https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/mutter/merge_requests/27)
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 27 in mutter "debian/patches: Fix high output latency in Xorg sessions" [Opened]
<willcooke> duflu, aren't you distro patching something?
<willcooke> oh wait
<willcooke> technically yes
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<willcooke> so yeah, I think I'm seeing the results then, nice work
<willcooke> hi oSoMoN
<duflu> willcooke, thanks, yeah. But still the answer is no - neither of the fixes discussed in email are there
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke, duflu
<Wimpress> Morning desktopers o/
<willcooke> oi oi Wimpress
<oSoMoN> morning Wimpress
<duflu> Hi Wimpress
<duflu> Long time no see
<duflu> That applies to everyone here actually
<duflu> Ubuntu makes an appearance in the Android developer docs https://developer.android.com/studio/run/emulator
<willcooke> Oooh!  18.04 too
<willcooke> didrocks, relevant to your interests ^
<duflu> Also https://developer.android.com/studio/install#linux
<didrocks> nice \o/
<Wimpress> oSoMoN: I heard a podcast praise Fedora for shipping a touch enabled Firefox by default.
<duflu> Seems they're using Material Design in the app(s). I wonder what toolkit
<Wimpress> Was trivial to enable via about:config
<Wimpress> Is that something we could also enable by default?
<oSoMoN> Wimpress, I suppose so, if it just works
<oSoMoN> I don't have a touch-enabled device to confirm that, though
<Wimpress> I have a few touch enabled laptops. Happy to test a build.
<Laney> yoi
<willcooke> Wimpress, what's the setting?
<oSoMoN> yoi Laney
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning Laney and seb128
<seb128> hey duflu
<seb128> Wimpress, oSoMoN, why is not default upstream? (usually it's sign that there are drawbacks)
<duflu> seb128, did you notice LP can track Gitlab now? :)
<Wimpress> I did wonder that seb128.
<seb128> duflu, yes, it I was subscribed to the bug and tried that on friday :)
<didrocks> hey seb128, Laney, Wimpress
<seb128> something went slightly wrong there though
<seb128> the default tracker for GNOME changed in launchpad
<seb128> which means any old bug watch is leading to a 404 gitlab url rather than to the still existing bugzilla page it references
<seb128> I wonder if the gnome bug tracker should be changed back and a new gnome-gitlab added or something, but then I'm unsure launchpad can have 2 upstream bugtrackers for the same component
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> kenvandine, jbicha, unsure if that's useful to one of you bug desktop list got a build fail for gnome-system-monitor on xenial, 'Could not find a required package in 'build-packages': python3-distutils'
<seb128> snap build I mean, using the xenial backport ppa, so I guess a 16 build of the snap
<andyrock> willcooke: can you create the new topic in team-update please? :)
<willcooke> sure can
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<andyrock> hey hey seb128
<andyrock> fine, what about you? :)
<seb128> good, just a bit tired
<willcooke> andyrock, https://community.ubuntu.com/t/monday-18th-march-2019/10198
<willcooke> sorry for the delay
<seb128> weeks a too crazy busy, I keep picking things that seem worth SRUing/fixing in my daily triage which adds to the backlog and days are often cut with meetings and IRC/emails discussions, so I end doing work late to feel like I did get some work done at least :/
<seb128> duflu, why do you think bug #1817338 is a pulseaudio issue? afaik it works with the pavucontrol tool and with old g-c-c, it seems more likely a bug in the panel redesign?
<ubot5> bug 1817338 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu Disco) "HDMI sound output not selectable in 19.04 (but works in 18.10)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817338
<duflu> seb128, because one user suggested it might be. But I suspect they are wrong
<seb128> k
<seb128> I would be surprised if that was pulseaudio
<seb128> oh, speaking of which
<seb128> hey robert_ancell :)
<robert_ancell> yo
<duflu> robert_ancell, welcome to the other side
<robert_ancell> The dark side.
<seb128> robert_ancell, we were talking about bug #1817338 ... did you see it/look at it yet, do you think it's likely be on the g-c-c side or pulseaudio?
<ubot5> bug 1817338 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu Disco) "HDMI sound output not selectable in 19.04 (but works in 18.10)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817338
<duflu> seb128, already discussed with him :)
<seb128> what was the outcome?
<robert_ancell> I haven't looked in depth but it seems like g-c-c is the first thing to check.
<seb128> (if reopening followed that discussion it would have been good to put the context on the bug as you edited it)
<robert_ancell> Getting them to run the old g-c-c would rule that in or out.
<seb128> robert_ancell, k, thx
<duflu> You would need to explain how though. A lot of bug reporters get stuck on requests like that without instructions
<robert_ancell> Yeah, that's why I haven't requested it yet :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, I can try that today if that's useful
<seb128> but I feel like any case we need to debug it
<seb128> so unsure it puts us closer from resolution/is an useful thing to spend time on doing
<robert_ancell> seb128, it would be. I think it's going to be hard to debug without the exact hardware but if it doesn't occur with the old g-c-c and then we can make a new g-c-c with some logging in a PPA then we'll have a chance.
<robert_ancell> If the old g-c-c doesn't work then that immediately makes it look like a pa issue.
<seb128> robert_ancell, from the description it sounds like "exact hardware" might be an hdmi device with sound, e.g a TV
<duflu> It would probably be possible to extract the old binary and run it assuming other deps didn't change
<robert_ancell> I don't know how much variation there is in pa between HDMI, but hoping it is as simple as that.
<seb128> also julian's comment state that any device change is buggy for him
<seb128> see comment #10
<robert_ancell> seb128, meeting!
<andyrock> joining!
<seb128> robert_ancell, so I just tried on the inspiron with a cheap in-ear headset from a conf, switch from it to the laptop speaker doesn't work (test still output on the headset, closing/Restarting g-c-c and the headset is selected)
<seb128> robert_ancell, install g-c-c/cosmic it works, I tried by starting pavucontrol, the output in there change as soon as I click on another line with g-c-c 3.30, it nevers change with 3.32
<seb128> duflu, ^
<robert_ancell> seb128, nice
<duflu> seb128, sounds like pulseaudio was unmodified and not the problem?
<seb128> duflu, that's my undestanding, I marked that line invalid again and commented with the details on my testing
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, Laney, updates from yesterday still have gnome-shell locking on sound indicator scrollwheeling
<seb128> (rebooted the machine since the upgrade so it's not a reload of shell problem)
<Laney> working here
<andyrock> seb128: the fix was in mutter
<Trevinho> seb128: weird, that was also a freeze exception
<seb128> andyrock, 3.32.0 installed
 * Laney scrolls weeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<duflu> Don't do i-
<seb128> the bts is pa_mutex_lock/pulse_driver_cancel/...
<seb128> top of bt
<andyrock> seb128: can you send me the full bt?
<seb128> bah, no, I killed gnome-shell and can't reproduce now
<seb128> I'm going to keep an eye for it
<seb128> but that was a fresh boot after upgrade, so there is still an issue, but it's not easy to trigger than before
<seb128> fun, scrolling over the icon does a riffle sound, it used to only play the sound when changing with keys I think
<andyrock> that because we've a distro patch to enable the sound
<andyrock> and our distro patch was triggering the issue
<Laney> who even mouse wheels on that thing?
 * Trevinho always
<Laney> 😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱
<duflu> Laney, worse, there's an ongoing debate on whether left or right is up/down with natural scrolling
<Laney> ban all scrolling
<didrocks> should do like for games: provides a setting
<andyrock> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/update-notifier/livepatch-indicator/+merge/364327
<Trevinho> Laney: you're old
<duflu> Ah it's like I never missed the sprint banter at all
 * seb128 does
<seb128> andyrock, k, will review that (and the other ones you listed in your weekly report)
<seb128> willcooke, btw, sound keys do work on current disco from the day without any modifier here
<seb128> no fn nor alt
<seb128> just pressing the keys
<willcooke> seb128, cool.  I think it's a BIOS option to change what they do, so maybe I changed sometghing there
<seb128> (though iirc there might be a bios option to define the default behaviour of the fn key, either being f<n> or multimedia ones, so we might have a difference there)
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> heh
<seb128> :)
<duflu> Or if it's a Chromebook then hardcoded to Fn, but painted as multimedia keys
<seb128> no, it's a inspiron 11 :)
<seb128> the new trash icon looks nicer
<seb128> the blue was out of style with other icons I found
<didrocks> yep, first thing that frederik told me on telegram :p
<seb128> is that only me/my screen who find the 'user profile' picture difficult to see/guess it's clickable in the users settings panel? (same problem with GTK_THEME=Adwaita btw)?
<willcooke> seb128, I put you down as a reviewer for the slideshow changes, hope that's ok.  Feel free to move it somewhere else.  I could use some pointers on what to do about the new string as well.
<seb128> willcooke, k, I'm happy to at least have a look
<seb128> wdym about the new strings?
<willcooke> I added a new one, I dont know what the impact of that is
<seb128> you shouldn't have anything to do, just get the update uploaded and the system should import them etc
<willcooke> or who I need to tell
<willcooke> ah kk
<seb128> nobody, we are not in UIF yet
<seb128> they pop up in the "unstranslated" section on launchpad then
<seb128> which the translations team work on
<willcooke> I have a feeling that /something/ had to be done, like a script needed to be run against the HTML to populate the po files or something..... I can't remember, but I just have this idea that it needed special attention.  I'm probably wrong
<willcooke> seb128, @user settings:  Yes, hard to see on my screen.  Light grey on white
<willcooke> not obvious what I can do in that panel
<willcooke> If I tip the screen back, then I can see the outline better
<seb128> willcooke, thx, I will report upstream
<willcooke> like it's a contrast issue
<willcooke> thanks seb128 #
<seb128> willcooke, I will check for the strings to make there they end up in the translation template from the package build
<seb128> np
 * willcooke -> early lunch. Sort my glasses out.  bbiab
<seb128> willcooke, enjoy!
<andyrock> seb128, Laney when you got some spare time can you take a look at https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3653 and https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3654
<andyrock> I checked on two VMs and the fix seems to work
<andyrock> also the cosmic one is already in proposed
<andyrock> there is no urgency :)
 * andyrock relocates to the office
<Laney> sure
<jdstrand> Laney: hey, I wonder if you could point me in the right direction. I'm on disco and wanted to try default gnome. when I go to gdm, I see Gnome, Ubuntu and Ubuntu on Wayland. logging into Gnome gives me wayland. there is no Gnome on Xorg (or Gnome Classic for that matter). is this intended?
<jdstrand> I think I can edit /etc/gdm3/custom.conf and disable wayland entirely, but I feel like something else is maybe wrong. I'm on intel if that helps
<seb128> jdstrand, that was discussed on #ubuntu-devel yesterday, it's basically an upstream choice to provide xorg only as a fallback for when waylands fail
<jdstrand> oh, interesting
<jdstrand> ok, so if I really wanted x11, I can use /etc/gdm3/custom.conf. got it
<seb128> jdstrand, https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/03/11/%23ubuntu-devel.html#t15:46
<seb128> jdstrand, yeah, or delete the session/create manually one for gnome/xorg
<jdstrand> oh hehe, I have the exact same issue as juliank with gnome-terminal-server and everything :)
<Laney> I'm going to check that when I get a chance at some point, because I think it used to work (gnome-xorg option).
<jdstrand> oh, I don't have gnome-session-flashback installed. that explains that one. perhaps create a gnome-session-xorg for people who want it back?
<Laney> I will look at some point
 * jdstrand also wonders why half the time the mouse cursor is shown as spinning...
<jdstrand> that isn't meant for anyone to answer
<jdstrand> though, if someone happened to know otoh about a keyboard shortcut to bring up the dash in focus without going through Super then ctrl+alt+tab, that would be cool (google is failing me, but please don't google on my account :)
<seb128> jdstrand, what are you trying to access by doing that?
<jdstrand> I have my my most used applications there. I guess I could access them via Frequent
<jdstrand> and alt+tab to cycle through
<jdstrand> the default gnome experience doesn't show the dash. I'm used to just clicking on stuff so trying to see about mouseless options
<seb128> better keyboard navigation is on our roadmap for next cycles
<seb128> but I don't know offhand about your specific question
<jdstrand> seb128: note, I just experimenting with pure gnome-shell, not the ubuntu session
<jdstrand> that's fine. I don't think it is supported, probably because of Frequent
<seb128> yeah, I understood that :)
<jdstrand> heh, k. I saw "our roadmap" and was confused for a sec
<jdstrand> ah, ok, if I copy over /usr/share/xsessions/gnome-xorg.desktop to /usr/share/xsessions/gnome-xorg-something.desktop and adjust the Name in that file, it showed that name
<seb128> right
<seb128> thx
<Laney> dear reftests
<Laney> how do I make you save your images?
<Laney> AH an absolute path
<didrocks> hum, I'll prepare the livecd-rootfs change for languages, but won't upload it today before 2 days off. Not taht crazy ;)
<didrocks> that*
<seb128> didrocks, fixing installed languages?
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> but I guess that doesn't fix the keyboard step being in the wrong locale?
<didrocks> those shouldn't be related
<seb128> k, just checking
<didrocks> the issue is really "ubiquity doesn't remove additional default languages"
<Laney> I guess we should get that keyboard thing on some list
<seb128> it's rls-dd-incoming tagged
<seb128> I do plan to raise it to foundations in our sync up meeting
<Laney> yes I know, but that doesn't go to desktop team which was kind of my suggestion
<seb128> which isn't this week :/ maybe that should be raised via email
<seb128> willcooke, ^ wdyt?
<seb128> right
<willcooke> otp, stand by
<seb128> I'm still annoyed that they don't review those bugs periodically
<Laney> there's foundations team meeting today isn't there?
<Laney> on irc
<Laney> could raise it in there
<seb128> #ubuntu-meeting? do you know what time?
<seb128> I might lurk and ask
<Laney> no tomorrow
<Laney> 1500 UTC
<seb128> thx
 * seb128 will crash their party
<Laney> otherwise that's probably one for us to help with
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> we are on the path to own ubiquity *g*
 * Laney cries at eog
<Laney> resets the zoom percentage when you switch to a different image
 * didrocks cries at rhythmbox
<didrocks> (who is next?)
<seb128> :(
<Laney> now do a happy one
<seb128> didrocks, I guess that one is my fault for reassinging that bug? :p
 * Laney is happy with gvfs atm
<didrocks> seb128: yep, really need to find a good and reproducible test case
<Laney> just browsing files on my desktop at home in the library from here
<Laney> working nicely
<didrocks> this is a little bit hairy
<seb128> re-ordering columns in german isn't enough?
<didrocks> nope
<seb128> sorry :(
<Laney> bah, you grumps
<didrocks> disco (with the patch removed) or bionic
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> I'll try with various mp3s
 * seb128 is happy about new round avatar icons in disco
<didrocks> and adding german characters to it
<seb128> and today's update fixing the scaling issues on greeter and indicator!
<seb128> also the new non-blue-trash wooot
<seb128> :)
<didrocks> that the one I'm really happy about ^
<Laney> can't see the difference in these images
<Laney> oh reftests
<Laney> HAH my guess worked
<jibel> kenvandine, just a quick follow-up on my issue with spotify I mentioned yesterday, it's actually the top of the window that goes behind the top bar of gnome-shell when I maximized spotify.  which is weird
<jibel> but I cannot reproduce since I restarted gnome-shell
<kenvandine> ah...
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> maybe gnome-shell was updated
<seb128> willcooke, k, commented on the slideshow mp, 'make pot' is what updates the template; let me know if you want to do that/add the commit or if you prefer me to merge & do that
<seb128> on that note going back from $lunchplace, so offline for ~15min or so
<clobrano> hey everyone o/
<willcooke> seb128, I've done the make pot and pushed a new commit
<willcooke> hi clobrano
<seb128> willcooke, thx
<willcooke> seb128, also, what was the question earlier?  I read the scrollback, but I'm not sure I get the context
<seb128> willcooke, let me try to remember, that was many moons ago in another context and other work :) (closed IRC since)
<clobrano> I was looking at https://github.com/micheleg/dash-to-dock/issues/904, but I am still not sure how to test this together with ubuntu's version of the dash
<gitbot> micheleg issue 904 in dash-to-dock "Gnome Shell 3.31.92 overview mode dock is black" [Open]
<clobrano> however I noticed that setting 'transparency-mode' to DYNAMIC instead of DEFAULT fixes it
<clobrano> if I'm not wrong, this setting is overrided by ubuntu@dash-to-dock
<Trevinho> mh, yes the setting is set there
<fossfreedom_> seb128: if you are in the area of the ubiquity-slideshow, can I please ask that you also look at my outstanding merge request (on behalf of Ubuntu Budgie) - thx
<seb128> fossfreedom, I can try, unsure I have cycles for that today though
<seb128> willcooke, oh, foundations don't seem to review their rls-dd-incoming tagged bugs (or they ignore the ubiquity ones), which means we are going to end up again in having firefight ubiquity regression at release sprint unless something is done
<seb128> willcooke,  it was a topic previous cycle, can we maybe remind them that though ought to be looked at before the release wekk?
<willcooke> seb128, ack.  I've got a meeting with Pat tomorrow, I will raise it then
<seb128> thx
<willcooke> oh, no I don't, that's next week, oki I will speak to Pay
<Laney> thought we were going to ask in their team meeting tomorrow
<willcooke> ok, lets do that then, thanks
<seb128> I still plan to do that, having Will asking next time he has an opportunity doesn't hurt though
<willcooke> Lets see what they say tomorrow, and then I can speak to Pat if needed
<seb128> +1
<Laney> right
<willcooke> I'll put it on the agenda anyway
<Laney> just seemed like re-opening the earlier settled discussion
<seb128> well, will came asking what the ping was about
<seb128> and I forgot/lost the context
<Laney> ok, not interested in arguing, you and I both know what happened
<seb128> anyway, sorted out
<seb128> I ask in their meeting
<seb128> then we see what's next :)
<seb128> I hope they welcome outsiders
<Laney> sometimes things get settled, randomly re-opened, and then become unsettled
<seb128> I think last time I did that, some gave me the look of "what are you doing in our meeting" :p
<Laney> I see that in this team from time to time and was trying to stop it happening this time
<Laney> cool, hope it works
<seb128> yeah, good point
<seb128> thx for the reminder
<seb128> I mostly didn't have the backlog in buffer at this point
<seb128> but I had a reminder for tomorrow :)
<clobrano> Trevinho: I am not sure if I got it right, but it seems that the override is not working. The file 10_ubuntu-dock.gschema.override sets it to "ADAPTIVE" and instead gsetting get returns "DEFAULT"
<Trevinho> clobrano: mhmhmh, might be a session thing? let me check
<clobrano> Trevinho: manually `gsetting` it works fine
<seb128> fossfreedom, I merged the budgie upload, I review the webkitgtk/2 changes later
<Laney>   <enum id='org.gnome.shell.extensions.dash-to-dock.transparency-mode'>
<Laney>     <value value='0' nick='DEFAULT'/>
<Laney>     <value value='1' nick='FIXED'/>
<Laney>     <value value='3' nick='DYNAMIC'/>
<Laney>   </enum>
<Laney> clobrano:
<clobrano> Laney: sorry, what does that mean?
<Laney> adaptive isn't there
<didrocks> that's the new version of the code which removed it
<didrocks> whoever uploaded it I guess forget/didn't know we changed the default
<clobrano> Laney: ah yes, but latest ubuntu version still has it
<Laney> nope
<clobrano> ^ but I changed the override file to DYNAMIC and still didn't work
<didrocks> (also, I thought the agreement was to have slight transparency on the dock, where it's now FIXED)
<Laney> the branch doesn't have ubuntu5
<clobrano> oh
 * Laney eyeballs Trevinho 
<didrocks> just in case you didn't know: adaptative was the "sync with panel dynamic transparency"
<Trevinho> mhhm
<didrocks> (and change panel dynamic transparency as well if you get the dock solid)
<Laney> no knowledge on that, just saying why the override doesn't work any more
<didrocks> I guess it shuold be set back to DEFAULT or FIXED (I don't remember the difference between those)
<didrocks> should*
<didrocks> also, if we want slight transparency on the dock, it should be investigated what values to put
<Laney> clobrano: after changing the override you need to glib-compile-schemas /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/ for it to work, fwiw
<clobrano> Laney: ok thanks, I didn't know
<seb128> kenvandine, I don't forget about you/the gnome-charmap, I started poking, need to step out to pick the kid but I keep poking later :)
<kenvandine> seb128: no worries, thanks
 * Laney almost dropped seb128's gtk 3.24.5-1ubuntu2 :>
<Laney> andyrock: seems Trevinho published those unity branches directly, you don't need my review then
<Laney> archive backdoor
<andyrock> Laney: niceee, thanks Trevinho
<andyrock> why Trevinho can do that? :O
<Trevinho> I'm the unity king!
<Trevinho> looks like I'm whitelisted on all unity stuff...
<Laney> can't remember what the rules are exactly
<Laney> I do know they are naughty though
<Laney> but nobody cared to change it over the years so I guess accepted now
<willcooke> ruh roh, Disco daily not booting in vbox for me
<willcooke> correction, is booting, no gdm.  Switching to vt 2 and 1 gets gdm on the screen, but doesnt work
<willcooke> I can type in the boxes, but nothing is shown, switch away, switch back and it shows that there is some text after all
<willcooke> smells like that same video issue we had earlier in the cycle
<willcooke> complains of out of video ram
<willcooke> increasing vram to 40 meg from 16...
<willcooke> (oops)
<willcooke> and now it works
<willcooke> well done me
<seb128> Laney, sorry, I did the work for gtk in the vcs but looks like I forgot to push, tried that now but it conflicts :/
<seb128> I have to go for sport, will look more later
<willcooke> see you seb128
<frederik-f> Good evening
<willcooke> hi frederik-f
<frederik-f> Does anyone know, why the power icon and the online-accounts icon names got changed in bionic? It must have bionic in the past 5 days or so. Just updated my system and the icons went away. We have a fix for this though, but I am still curious because normally the gtk apps remain unchanged once installed via .deb, or?  Issue: https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/issues/1259
<frederik-f> Fix: https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/1262
<gitbot> ubuntu issue 1259 in yaru "preferences-system-power-symbolic.svg and preferences-desktop-online-accounts-symbolic.svg not being used" [18.04, 19.04, Open]
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 1262 in yaru "Bionic: New symlinks for gnome-control-center" [Open]
<frederik-f> uhm what did I trigger there? Gitbot? :D
<frederik-f> *discovering the world of IRC*
<willcooke> frederik-f, I don't know I'm afraid, but someone will, we just need to wait a bit
<frederik-f> willcooke: no hurry, it was just weird, because those UI changes normally are not backported, if I remember correctly
<willcooke> night all
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: weird, I happen to be in gnome shell wayland and pasaffe is using the x11 backend (I know because I can't use the clipboard for a wayland app)
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: if I start it with: GDK_BACKEND=wayland pasaffe, then it works with the wayland app
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: weird
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: of course, if iirc, all the browsers are using xwayland so fixing that (I suspect it is down in gir1.2-gtk-3.0, but I don't know this) would break the most common use case
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: I wonder when things will ever work right :\
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: meh, now it seems to be working correctly. jeez I forgot how terrible the clipboard handling is in wayland
<robert_ancell> seb128, what sort of device is the in-ear headphone you were testing bug 1817338 with?
<ubot5> bug 1817338 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu Disco) "Changing sound output doesn't work in gnome-control-center 3.32" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817338
<robert_ancell> bluetooth?
<seb128> robert_ancell, no, cheap cable one
<seb128> in a jack
<seb128> on the inspiron11
<robert_ancell> seb128, did it give you both the speaker and headphone as options? On mine the speakers are replaced with a headphone option.
<seb128> g-c-c?
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, and do you happen to know how to make debcommit make an ubuntu tag instead of a debian one?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah
<seb128> yes, it lists the laptop audio and the headset
<seb128> is that gbp workflow/git tag you want?
<seb128> if so that's debian/gbp.conf include that line
<seb128> debian-tag = ubuntu/%(version)s
<robert_ancell> seb128, want is a strong word :) I just notice it doesn't match the existing tags and then I manually change it which is a pain to do.
<seb128> then you tag with
<seb128> gbp buildpackage --git-tag-only
<seb128> that should do the right thing
<seb128> our branches should have the right config already
<robert_ancell> This is on g-c-c and I see the config is right, but everytime I run "debcommit -r" it does it wrong
<seb128> I don't know about that
<robert_ancell> seb128, do you have anything in ~/.gbp.conf?
<seb128> the documented/Recommended workflow is to git commit debian/changelog with a "upload to <serie>" message
<seb128> and then
<seb128>  gbp buildpackage --git-tag-only
<robert_ancell> oh, ok
<seb128> unsure what debcommit does, maybe it's buggy
<seb128> or not compatible with gbp
<seb128> robert_ancell, about your audio issue, is pavucontrol listing more than one output?
<seb128> if not I guess pulseaudio is being weird on your config :/
<seb128> maybe you have more luck connect to a tv via hdmi or to a bluetooth headset?
<seb128> ah, I saw you uploaded a fix
<seb128> you figured it out?
<robert_ancell> seb128, there's definitely some code missing, but not sure if there's other issues. I found a way to get PA to make a test output device.
<seb128> robert_ancell, k, I will test your fix and let you know if it works :)
<robert_ancell> seb128, I just noticed it doesn't handle a NULL case, so will re-upload with another fix
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw I opened bug #1819925 today as well which is probably for you
<ubot5> bug 1819925 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Opening applications's detail fail for snaps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1819925
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, kenvandine has already pinged me about that ;)
<seb128> k, good :)
<seb128> I saw Jeremy also found some issues/commented on the upstream mp
<seb128> oh well, we have time for some bugfixing/iterations still :)
<seb128> kenvandine, so I poke a bit at gnome-characters snap, I copied gtk3-demo in the snap userdir and started that, the font picker there doesn't list Noto Emoji either, nor does fc-list ... so I guess it's a fontconfig level issue, maybe a core18 one?
<seb128> like what conf.d/conf.avail is being used
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm calling it a day but I'm going to have a look at the fontconfig thing tomorrow (unless you/James poke at it/have an idea by then)
<seb128> night desktopers
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-03-14
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<jibel> Salut oSoMoN, ça va?
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<oSoMoN> bien dormi, donc ça va :) et toi?
<jibel> oSoMoN, bien bien merci
<duflu> Salut oSoMoN, jibel
<oSoMoN> salut duflu
<oSoMoN> making French the default language in Ubuntu, one step at a time…
<duflu> jibel, would we have stats on language prefs?
 * duflu isn't suggesting changing the default but is just curious
<jibel> Hi duflu
<jibel> yes we do
<duflu> Oh, yes, https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/statistics
<jibel> IIRC it's published somewhere on ubuntu.com
<jibel> yes this one
<clobrano> good morning o/
<duflu> Morning clobrano
<clobrano> :) it looks like Italians are not Ubuntu enough :(
<willcooke> morning jibel duflu clobrano
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<duflu> clobrano, I wonder when that value is sampled? Maybe people change languages later if they're comfortable with an English installation process
<oSoMoN> good morning clobrano, willcooke
<willcooke> hi oSoMoN
<clobrano> duflu: indeed, in fact I always use english language :D
<clobrano> duflu: but users from Italy are 2.8%, while italian language is 2%, so quite close (unless language percentage is rounded)
<jibel> Hi willcooke
<jibel> duflu, it's a installation time, we have no way to know when then poeple change languages
<Laney> ello
<seb128> good morning Laney & desktopers
<willcooke> hi seb128
<willcooke> hi Laney
<duflu> Morning Laney
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you?
<duflu> And good morning seb128
<willcooke> hi seb128, sleepy today.  Trying to debug that snaps in the image issue until too late.  Drew a blank though
<seb128> hey duflu
<seb128> willcooke, yeah, the snappy team should really own that one and do an installer themself imho, proxy debug doesn't make sense if they could trigger it locally
<willcooke> yeah thats what we've said now
<seb128> kenvandine, jbicha, unsure who maintains the glade-master snaps but the list got a build failure 'cp: cannot stat '../src/data/icons/hicolor/256x256/apps/glade.png': No such file or directory'
<seb128> bigon, hey, do you have any idea about the firewalld autopkgtest current failures (in the ebtables test), see https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-disco/disco/amd64/f/firewalld/20190212_123707_5a319@/log.gz
<seb128> unsure if I read the log correctly but
<seb128> --p IPv6 --ip6-proto udp --ip6-sport ! 12345 -j DROP
<seb128> +-p IPv6 --ip6-proto udp ! --ip6-sport 12345 -j DROP
<seb128> is that just an order or argument issue?
<seb128> bigon, could be https://github.com/firewalld/firewalld/issues/469 I guess
<gitbot> firewalld issue 469 in firewalld "firewall-cmd --reload fails on debian buster with nft" [Closed]
<seb128> ignore that, this one was in a previous log and fixed in current try
<seb128> bigon, k, I think I see what the problem is, ipset needs to be updated for the new kernel, going to poke at that
<Laney> seb128: does that fix the 63 test too?
<seb128> 63?
<seb128> ah
<seb128> probably not
<Laney> got a new kernel i guess?
<seb128> yes, we got 5.0 when it started to fail
<seb128> which fixied the upstream bug I mentioned before
<seb128> but broke ipset
<seb128> and is also missing nf_nat_proto_gre apparently
<jbicha> kenvandine: I believe I fixed the glade-amster snap mentioned above ^
<seb128> hey jbicha, thx
<seb128> Laney, so yeah, https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/next/linux-next.git/commit/?id=5cbabeec
 * seb128 keeps poking
<Laney> good find
<kenvandine> jbicha: thanks!  Renamed icon again?
<willcooke> clobrano, Someone raised a good point on the snapcraft forum:
<willcooke> https://snapforum.s3.amazonaws.com/original/2X/6/6db33b0da7456be46210985f939a0e2040284e6b.jpg
<willcooke> (well that's the image they were talking about)
<willcooke> The icon on the launcher with an arrow pointing down, and the icon on the desktop with an arrow pointing up and right - do they same thing.
<willcooke> Should we use the same icon / change the direction of the arrow
<clobrano> willcooke: yep, we noticed that overlapping, but they haven't the same meaning
<clobrano> willcooke: grey arrow is simply the symlink emblem
<clobrano> is applied automatically to the icon
<willcooke> ahhhh
<willcooke> I see it now
<clobrano> willcooke: we decided "no more fake emblems on icons" as well as "no more fake progress bar" :D
<willcooke> so the overlay arrow will go away?
<clobrano> I agree that's misleading
<clobrano> I don't know if we have time, I think we need to redesign the icon
<willcooke> np
<clobrano> (time before UI freeze)
<willcooke> not urgent
<willcooke> it can wait IMO
<clobrano> willcooke: okay
<willcooke> thanks clobrano
<clobrano> willcooke: I'll pass the info though, Stuart will be more than happy to fix it
<willcooke> thank you!
<clobrano> you're welcome
<willcooke> Sorry to ping you about this, that's lazy of me
<willcooke> but ya
<willcooke> *ya know
<willcooke> seb128, I found a bug in the slideshow.  One of the screenshots says 2018 instead of 2019
<clobrano> willcooke: ahah, no problem, that's was easy
<clobrano> *that was
<willcooke> :)
<jibel> tseliot, I proposed https://github.com/tseliot/ubuntu-drivers-common/pull/30 . I had to change the fake archive to teach it what are free/non-free packages. I ran it on amd64 and i386, let me know if it fails on other archs.
<gitbot> tseliot issue (Pull request) 30 in ubuntu-drivers-common "Free only drivers" [Open]
<jibel> tseliot, while I am on it are you interested in code validation tests and fixing code style?
<willcooke> seb128, I pushed a new revision to my branch:  https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~willcooke/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/revision/841
<willcooke> should I open a new bug about it?
<seb128> willcooke, don't bother about a new bug, I can just merge that
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<seb128> kenvandine, did you see my comments about gnome-characters yesterday evening? did that help or was that as much as you had laready figured out?
<kenvandine> i haven't looked at it again
<kenvandine> been trying to figure out this snapd issue
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> kenvandine, well, fc-list doesn't list noto emoji so it's down to that level at least
<seb128> (or I did my testing wrong)
<seb128> kenvandine, feel free to leave it to me if there is no hurry, I will resume that debug later or tomorrow
<kenvandine> seb128: that would be great
<seb128> deal then :)
<kenvandine> i probably won't get back to it today anyway
<kenvandine> i have icon issues to deal with as well as stressing over this snapd issue :/
<seb128> hey robert_ancell?!
<willcooke> somone left their laptop on after the all hands
<jdstrand> seb128: hey, I'm sorry to bother you. the new alt+tab behvior in disco, is that only in the ubuntu session or is it something I can play with in the gnome session?
<jdstrand> maybe a dconf entry?
<jdstrand> or a tweak? I didn't see it there. let me check that again
<willcooke> jdstrand, you can change the key bindings
<willcooke> or try super-tab for the original way
<seb128> jdstrand, we just inverted the keybinding for app and win switcher
<seb128> jdstrand, super-tab should give you the disco one in bionic/cosmic
<willcooke> Settings -> Device -> Keyboard
<seb128> jdstrand, or you can change them as willcooke said
<willcooke> look for app switcher and window switcher
<jdstrand> hmm, they seem to do the same thing
 * jdstrand looks at keybindings
<willcooke> jdstrand, out of interest - do you find disco to be "faster" than Bionic?
<jdstrand> willcooke: it's been a while. I can say I have no complaints thus far. notifications was the most underperforming bit for me historically, cause I use aa-notify and do a lot of profiling so the apparmor denials would cue up in the hundreds or more
<willcooke> jdstrand, got ya, thx
<seb128> tkamppeter, bug #1813825 could you look at the duplex thing on the current comment?
<ubot5> bug 1813825 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) ""driverless" printer workflow has bad usability/ is partly broken" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1813825
<jdstrand> oh, weird, Switch Windows was listed as Disabled and Switch Applications as Super+Tab, but functionally Alt+Tab did the same thing
<jdstrand> now I know how to adjust it so I'm good
<willcooke> hm
<willcooke> I assume you upgraded early jdstrand
<willcooke> I'll need to check upgrades for that
<tseliot> jibel: sure
<jdstrand> willcooke: I upgraded as soon as I got home from Cape Town based on our conversation :) I didn't realize it was a simple keyboard shortcut. that's fine, it has been handy running disco for other reasons
<clobrano> for some reason tilix does not work with gtkinspector only on Ubuntu (tested on fedora, it works), does anyone have an idea why?
<clobrano> uhm, nope it works sorry :)
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> another problem fixed
<clobrano> ahahah
<willcooke> Toggling the over amplification knob makes the slider go from a round pointy bit to an arrow pointy bit.  Is that expected?
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-03-15
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers, happy Friday!
<marcustomlinson> Good morning :)
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, marcustomlinson and seb128?
<oSoMoN> hey marcustomlinson, duflu
<marcustomlinson> \o
<jibel> Hi all
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<duflu> Hi jibel
<willcooke> morning
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<duflu> Hi willcooke
<willcooke> Happy Friday!
 * willcooke checks calendar
<willcooke> yes!
<seb128> lut oSoMoN
<seb128> & jibel
<seb128> hey duflu willcooke marcustomlinson
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> happy friday desktopers!
<marcustomlinson> Ha! Happy Friday indeed
<willcooke> hi seb128 marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> morning willcooke
 * Laney nods
<seb128> hey Laney, happy friday!
<Laney> hey seb128, happy friday to you :>
<oSoMoN> morning Laney
<duflu> Morning Laney
<seb128> changing location, bbiab
<jibel> The issue with spotify happened again. When I launch the snap there is no window decorations, I've to resize the window to make them appear
<jibel> I've this message in the logs
<jibel> mars 15 10:23:28 sark org.gnome.Shell.desktop[4668]: Window manager warning: Treating resize request of legacy application 0x4200001 as a fullscreen request
<seb128> best to open a bug specifying the session( wayland or xorg), the screen resolution you use and maybe a screenshot showing how spotify is placed/looking
<seb128> bug on gnome-shell
<seb128> andyrock, hey
<seb128> andyrock, you need a FFe bug for the indicator, can you open one?
<jibel> seb128, I reported bug 1820230 with a test case. Nothing critical but annoying
<ubot5> bug 1820230 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "spotify (snap) starts in fullscreen without windows decorations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1820230
<seb128> jibel, thx, and indeed, that's the sort of annoyance we should try to get rid of
<duflu> Oh dear. Too easy for me to confuse ~/git/mutter/clutter/clutter for ~/git/clutter/clutter
<duflu> That wasted some time
<seb128> :/
<seb128> duflu, btw sounds like about time you think about the w.e :)
<seb128> jbicha, is there any reason you didn't sync you geary update to disco?
<seb128> duflu, I think your comment on bug #1819890 and I can confirm the issue
<ubot5> bug 1819890 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Restarting gnome-shell displays images of applications running on other workspaces" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1819890
<seb128> if you open e.g gedit on workspace 1, nautilus on 2, evince on 3, go to 3, do 'r' you end up on 3 with evince but with ghost rendering of e.g nautilus
<seb128> switching workspaces nautilus is still on 2 as expected and gedit on 1, so it does remember where things are
<seb128> and that wipe the 'ghost' apps
<seb128> anyway, not an important bug
<seb128> but still one
<duflu> seb128, OK thanks. I thought it might be a new form of bug 1181666 but maybe not
<ubot5> bug 1181666 in GNOME Shell "gnome-shell randomly blocks mouse clicks from working in app windows" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1181666
<seb128> willcooke, oh, re your slider comment from yesterday in the sound panel; I didn't check the code but my guess would be that it's expecting
<seb128> when you enable the boost you get a legend/mark
<seb128> and it's probably another widget/variant and the arrow helps to see on the scale value
<willcooke> seb128, ah yeah.  I did wonder if that was the case.  If feels a bit arbitrary to me, but it's not a big deal
<willcooke> the transition between the two is pretty cool
<seb128> yeah
<willcooke> today's pulseaudio oddness:  why isnt spotify making any noises, but I can hear everything else.....
<seb128> is the volume for that stream to 0 in settings?
<willcooke> just poking around in pavucontrol :)
<seb128> poke around the default tools!
<willcooke> yeah, seems the stream was muted
<willcooke> I wonder why
<seb128> does spotify has a sound control? maybe you did it inapp?
<willcooke> I'll see if I can recreate it
<willcooke> no buggy
<willcooke> biggy
<willcooke> it *is* buggy
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> is launchpad/librarian slow for others as well?
<acheronuk> yes
<seb128> shrug, launchpad :/
<acheronuk> can't even download a .dsc (502 Proxy Error)
<jbicha> seb128: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/geary/issues/260 and https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=195455
<ubot5> bugs.webkit.org bug 195455 in WebKitGTK "REGRESSION [GTK] 2.23.92 ppc64el and s390x crashes" [Normal,New]
<gitbot> GNOME issue 260 in geary "0.13 fails to build on s390x" [1. Crash, Client, Opened]
<seb128> jbicha, that's impact .1 but not .0?
<jbicha> the webkit issue might be because we switched dh to use cmake+ninja but I haven't had the time to do the rebuilds and re-tests
<jbicha> .0 built on ppc64el at the time, .1 had a regression fixed in .2 but then webkit broke ppc64el again
<seb128> k, sounds like there is a reason, I just wanted to check it's not an overlook, thx :)
<jbicha> either way, we need to do something about s390x or it will still be stuck in disco-proposed
<jbicha> I'm kinda hoping xnox would help with geary/s390x since he synced geary 0.13.0-1 :) :)
<andyrock> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/1820259
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1820259 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Add a indicator to show the status of Livepatch" [Medium,New]
<seb128> andyrock, hey, thx!
<seb128> Trevinho, did you see my ping from the other day to include https://code.launchpad.net/~ricotz/libunity/syntax-fixes/+merge/362923 in https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3641 ?
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, I saw it... I forgot the tab open somewhere though :(
<seb128> Trevinho, no worry :)
<xnox> jbicha, heh, well i synced it in because of amd64, cause i thought all my mail issues could be fixed now, but it didn't.
<xnox> seb128, jbicha - neither ppc64le nor s390x are web-browser supportable arches. And so far it has been out of scope for me to look into. Nor there was any progress when we asked ibm to help.
<seb128> xnox, we should probably just nuke things from those arches then...
<willcooke> xnox, btw I pinned your java post on the hub for the next two weeks, so it will always appear at the top (users can dismiss it locally if they wish)
<xnox> willcooke, nice.... i still don't have powers to edit the foundations section post.
<xnox> willcooke, i like the desktop team updates there, by the way.
<willcooke> sec, maybe I can do that
<xnox> popey, i wonder why it's discourse.ubuntu.com, and not like the rest of them: community.monzo.com, community.freetrade.io, etc. surely community.ubuntu.com sounds nicer and more human =)
<willcooke> xnox, seems I'm a mere moderator, so I cant
<willcooke> xnox, it *was* community.u.c but it was decided that it should be changed
<willcooke> popey, could you make xnox a moderator of the Foundations category
<popey> on it
<willcooke> thx popey
<seb128> Laney, can you help me with a stupid autopkgtest question
<Trevinho> seb128: in the mean time, libunity still fails https://launchpadlibrarian.net/415258488/buildlog_ubuntu-disco-amd64.libunity_7.1.4+19.04.20190315.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<seb128> ipset (6.38-1 to 7.1-0ubuntu1)
<seb128> autopkgtest for firewalld/0.6.3-4: amd64: Regression ♻
<seb128> Laney, how do I tell it to try with the proposed version of firewalld?
<seb128> I've a feeling it's a firewall/0.6.3-5ubuntu1 to add with a keyboard to the url
<seb128> but I can't never rememner how exactly
<popey> xnox: in theory you're now a mod
 * seb128 is reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration/AutopkgtestInfrastructure#Bug_reporting 
<seb128> I could do all-proposed but that's not really what I want
<Laney> seb128: locally?
<seb128> Laney, no, archive
<Laney> ok, then https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration#How_to_re-run_autopkgtests_with_dependencies_on_other_packages_in_the_proposed_pocket
<seb128> thx, I was onthe wikipage :/
<seb128> I knew it was somewhere
<seb128> bah, wrong tab closing :p
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> let's see how that goes
<seb128> Laney, unsure if that's an easy one or something you would prefer someone non desktop to review, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/1820259 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1820259 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Add a indicator to show the status of Livepatch" [Medium,New]
<seb128> it should be a no-op for disco
<seb128> but we need it to start the bionic SRU process
<Laney> is it urgent?
<Laney> I have it in the email queue but wasn't going to look at those right away
<seb128> Laney, I guess not, I wanted to review/merge that today to have it off my list but next week is ok
<seb128> it's more my personal mental problem to want to clear my todo before the w.e :p
<seb128> bah, I'm down an hole with firewalld
<seb128> so the remaining issue is an iptables one
<seb128> which is fixed upstream but require changes from libnftnl
<seb128> which aren't in any release
<seb128> I don't feel like I understand iptables enough to start backporting unreleased new features
<seb128> I'm going to dump what I know in a bug
<seb128> Laney, wdty about skipping the firewalld failure? the other issues are resolved
<seb128> I should probalby mention that on -devel
<seb128> Laney, details on #ubuntu-devel, it's not especially for you though I would still welcome your opinion on skipping the firewalld results to unblock pygobject/nm/gtk
<Laney> it'd probably make sense, let me finish this fix then I can be at your service :>
<seb128> thx
<seb128> ignore the ffe for today
<seb128> next week is fine
<oSoMoN> I'm calling it a day, have a great week-end everyone!
<Laney> there we go
<Laney> now you can see GNOME on Xorg again /o\
<willcooke> night all
<willcooke> happy weekend
<seb128> back, sorry dropped offline for a bit I think
<seb128> have a good w.e desktopers
<seb128> Trevinho, ricotz, hum, I don't understand the new commit thing on https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3641
<seb128> but the ppa build failed
<seb128> protocol-scope-interface.vala:134.7-134.46: error: Synchronous out-parameters are not supported in async methods
<seb128>       out HashTable<string, Variant> out_hints,
<seb128> ricotz, seems that's not addressed in https://code.launchpad.net/~ricotz/libunity/syntax-fixes/+merge/362923 ?
<ricotz> seb128, hmm, the fix for this error is literally the first hunk of the merge
<seb128> ok, so maybe that has to do with the missing commit thing
<seb128> which I don't understand
<ricotz> there are two commit in this merge
<seb128> well the mp was added today
<seb128> which is a commit not considered?
<ricotz> see "Unmerged revisions"
<seb128> but why did it not merge those?
<ricotz> how would I know the answer to that ;)
<seb128> I was asking in case
<seb128> Trevinho might know
<seb128> maybe it has to do with the revisions approved in the mp
<ricotz> no idea what is happening behind the scenes there
<ricotz> the package changelog says "disco/libunity: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ricotz/libunity/syntax-fixes"
<seb128> ricotz, k, I've a guess that it's because the mp was not approved, I did that now and retried a build
<seb128> ricotz, thx for responding, sorry for pinging you about infra things
<ricotz> np, I am hoping this eventually works out
<seb128> ricotz, Trevinho, k, it failed again but the new log is more useful, the first mp failed to commit due to a lack of commit message in the mp (I'm pretty sure that used to error out with a clear message on the web service side?), I added one and retry
<seb128> ricotz, can you write a commit message that makes sense for a package upload for yours? it's used for the changelog
<seb128> I changed it because 'This is WIP and should be picked up by someone knowing more about reverse-dependencies.' is not something that gives confidence in an upload
<tjaalton> should the gtk scrollbar be fully visible on disco?
<tjaalton> nevermind
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-03-17
<ejat> hi, anyone can help to look on bug 1818772
<ubot5> bug 1818772 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "[disco-proposed] On the Boot splash screen, Grub does not show the 5.0 kernel installed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818772
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-03-09
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<jibel> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, bien rentré ?
<ackk> hi, where should I file a bug about the focal installer boot hanging?
<jibel> ackk, hi where does it hang and how?
<ackk> jibel, right at boot: https://i.imgur.com/enucdlR.jpg
<ackk> this is with the daily-live current image (20200304)
<jibel> ackk, uh, that's bad.
<jibel> ackk, file a bug against casper
<ackk> jibel, ok, thanks
<jibel> we'll reassign if needed
<ackk> jibel, this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper ?
<jibel> ackk, yes
<jibel> ackk, can yo utry with today's build http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20200309/ ?
<ackk> jibel, ok, I'll give it a spin, will file if it still fails. I'll have to do it later though since it was happening on this laptop
<ackk> jibel, fwiw I have dmcrypt +lvm
<jibel> ak, np
<jibel> ok*
<jibel> ackk, add as much details on your setup as you can to help reproduce the issue
<ackk> jibel, sure. I guess I'll use ubuntu-bug from eoan
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers
<didrocks> hey seb128, bien rentré ?
<seb128> lut didrocks, ouais, 10 min de retard au départ du train mais arrivé à l'heure prévue :)
<seb128> et toi, passé un bon w.e?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va, on fait plus grand chose de spécial, mais c’était pas mal
<seb128> tant qu'il y a pas de galère et que c'est reposant c'est déjà ça :-)
<didrocks> ça va :)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, oui, merci, je suis rentré sans encombres
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ? bien rentré et passé un bon w.e?
<oSoMoN> oui, très bon week-end en famille, j’ai bricolé, jardiné et joué au lego :)
<Wimpress> Morning desktopers
<Wimpress> How is everyone?
<oSoMoN> good morning Wimpress
<oSoMoN> all good, how are you?
<Wimpress> All fine. Internet is a bit flaky today. Other than that, all good.
<seb128> hey Wimpress, how are you?
<Wimpress> Not bad. Just getting setup for the week.
<Wimpress> You?
<seb128> I'm good!
<Wimpress> seb128: I f
<Wimpress> Ugh
<Wimpress> I got ffmpeg working successfully with nvenc.
<seb128> wooot
<Wimpress> seb128: I need some advice on how we can land this in 20.04.
<seb128> dput? :)
<Wimpress> ffmpeg itself is an upload to universe, with a tiny change.
<Wimpress> But it requires a new package for B-D
<Wimpress> Also, only the amd64 build of ffmpeg has the nvenc capability because the nvidia runtime to support it is only available on amd64.
<seb128> Wimpress, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#FeatureFreeze_for_new_packages
<seb128> if that's a new package to the archive
<Wimpress> Thought so.
<seb128> only amd64 is fine
<Wimpress> So FFe and a new package request?
<seb128> yes, as described on the wiki
<seb128> feel free to give me a ppa if you want a NEW review before doing the FFe
<Wimpress> https://launchpad.net/~flexiondotorg/+archive/ubuntu/ffmpeg
<Wimpress> seb128: ^
<seb128> Wimpress, k
<didrocks> hey Wimpress! Already busy writing tests, but good :)
<seb128> Wimpress,  the package looks good to me, you can go ahead with the ffe paperwork
<ginggs> Wimpress: aren't the headers in nv-codec-headers already shipped in nvidia-cuda-toolkit?
<cpaelzer> hiho, I have to admit I'm only seeing the angry updates on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-remote-desktop/+bug/1802614 because the MIR team is still subscribed. I wanted to ask if someone from the Dekstop Team could do an update there as the last one is long ago
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1802614 in gnome-remote-desktop (Ubuntu) "[MIR] gnome-remote-desktop" [Undecided,Triaged]
<cpaelzer> I see no familiar name other than jbicha so it might be off your teams radar and worth a ping
<cpaelzer> seb128: didrocks: ^^
<seb128> cpaelzer, k
<Wimpress> ginggs: I'll double check nvidia-cuda-toolkit.
<ginggs> Wimpress: i didn't find it now, but it seems at least cuviddec.h was there in xenial https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/nvidia-cuda-dev/filelist
<ginggs> i'll try to find out where it went
<Wimpress> ginggs: Yeah, I just checked. The ffmpeg codec header to enable nvenc in ffmpeg are only available via nv-codec-headers.
<Wimpress> ffmpeg 3.x had the headers included in ffmpeg source tree. But they were removed during 4.x
<Wimpress> I've been maintaining the ffmpeg snap, with acceleration enabled, for a good while now. I'm seeking to restore parity in the archive.
<ginggs> i see dynlink_cuviddec.h in https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/amd64/nvidia-cuda-dev/filelist
<Wimpress> These are the header required.
<Wimpress> https://github.com/FFmpeg/nv-codec-headers/tree/master/include/ffnvcodec
<seb128> cpaelzer, k, commented now
<cpaelzer> thank you
<seb128> desktopers, GNOME 3.36.0 tarballs are being rolled, if someone wants to help with some uploads that would be welcome
<seb128> I've updated https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 with cards about updates so it's easy to sync up on the work
<seb128> but make sure to check on Debian pts/salsa (or ask here) before starting on one since some Debian people are also doing updates and they don't use our trello
<oSoMoN> seb128, ack, I'll do my share
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks!
<tjaalton> seb128: new xorgproto/libx11 should fix the error messages caused by new keysyms
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks!
<ginggs> Wimpress: fyi https://developer.nvidia.com/nvidia-video-codec-sdk/ <- it seems Nvidia split it out of the CUDA SDK at some point
<Wimpress> ginggs: Yep, which is why I've packaged nv-codec-headers.
<hellsworth> could someone please go click some links for me? I would like to restart these autopkgtests: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sSj5fvCjWD/
<oSoMoN> hellsworth, doing
<hellsworth> thanks so much!
<oSoMoN> done
<hellsworth> perfect and thanks!
<rick6860> can someone help me with wine install?
<sarnold> rick6860: you'll probably have more success in #ubuntu, this channel is for coordinating work on the next release
<rick6860> I tried to join, but can't get in. I will try again.
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-03-10
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, snapd-glib 1.56 has a fix for a memory leak. I guess that snap-store will just pick that up on next build?
<jibel> Morning everyone
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> didrocks, salut, comment ça va ?
<didrocks> ça va, et toi ?
<Wimpress> Bonjour o/
<didrocks> bonjour Wimpress
<seb128> ça va ici
<seb128> :)
<seb128> salut Wimpress
<Wimpress> seb128 I filed the bug for nv-codec-headers last night.
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1866709
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1866709 in Ubuntu " [needs-packaging] nv-codec-headers" [Wishlist,New]
<seb128> Wimpress, great :)
<Wimpress> Does that look correct? Should I also subscribe ubuntu-sponsors?
<seb128> Wimpress, not needed, I just commented to say that from a sponsor/archive admin view it's fine, now we need the release team to ack/nack the request
<Wimpress> Thanks!
<Wimpress> Currently progressing this for Debian too.
<Laney> moin
<didrocks> hey Laney
<seb128> k, back! good morning u.k :)
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you today?
<Laney> hey didrocks seb128
<Laney> yeah doing alright
<Laney> seems like there was some kind of incident with some crypt thing
<Laney> how are you?
<ricotz> good morning desktopers!
<ricotz> please sync gnome-builder 3.36.0-2
<seb128> hey ricotz, how are you?
<ricotz> seb128, hey, I am find, corona didn't get me yet ;)
<ricotz> *fine
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> Laney,  yeah, glibc/libcrypt knocked out the autopkgtest infra, Julian had to rebuild image from eoan apparently, sounds like they had fun fixing it
<seb128> LANEYKGB, also your russion spy version is making tab completion on your name annoying :p
<Laney> muhahah
<seb128> Laney, oh and 3.36 tarballs week, I've updated the trello board, enough cards to have fun :-)
<Laney> yeah, I made one of those for gnome-session
 * Laney is waiting for some updates to the default extensions ...............
<Wimpress> ricotz: o/
<ricotz> Wimpress, hi
<amurray> Laney: do you know if the glib2.0 parts of LP #1844853 are likely to migrate soon? I noticed your comment#29 said all but eoan can be released... (also do you know the likely timing for eoan)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1844853 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu Eoan) "IBus no longer works in Qt applications after upgrade" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1844853
<Laney> hi amurray
<amurray> hey Laney :) - there is an open CVE against glib2.0 for eoan/focal so I am thinking if the eoan SRU is not likely to land soon then we will do the GDBusServer fix bit as part of that security fix so we can unblock the ibus update
<Laney> I don't know, perhaps we need to ping the SRU team if you need those older series released faster
<amurray> but if bionic and xenial are close then we wouldn't bother doing the dbus bits there via -security
<amurray> that sounds like it could be worthwhile - would that just be a ping to various individuals in #ubuntu-release or via the launchpad bug?
<amurray> Laney: if you could try and prod it along that would be grand
<Laney> :(
<Laney> RAOF: if you're around, it's your vanguard day apparently - could you check out glib2.0 < eoan pls?
<Laney> as you can see I'm being kindly hassled about it
<amurray> Laney: thanks! :)
<Laney> I was supposed to just be the sponsor for this SRU but I feel like I got left carrying the can on it
 * Laney has learned a lesson
<amurray> Laney: apologies - if it continues to languish I'll poke GunnarHj in the future
<Laney> that's OK, it is our package to own at the end of the day
<RAOF> Laney I'm off this week, so I probably won't get to glib, sorry.
<Laney> np
<RAOF> At least until next week.
<KGBaney> glib ubuntu/test b853d2b Iain Lane . * branch deleted
<KGBaney> glib ubuntu/test b853d2b Iain Lane . * branch deleted
<Laney> wee
<tjaalton> if someone has ubiquity git cloned, please drop xkb-data-i18n from the build-deps as it's gone
<seb128> tjaalton, the build-depends was no needed? or does it need to be replaced by something else now?
<tjaalton> seb128: everything is in xkb-data now, which it already build-depends on
<seb128> tjaalton, k, good, I can do that change :)
<tjaalton> great, thanks
<seb128> np:!
<Saviq> didrocks: is there a way to manually prune the zsys snapshots?
<didrocks> Saviq: yes! However this is extremely experimental :p
<didrocks> Saviq: zsysctl service gc
<Saviq> what can go wrong, eh?
<didrocks> righttttttt
<didrocks> at least, it’s protected against destroying your current mounted dataset :p
<Saviq> didrocks: and what does it consider "garbage"?
<didrocks> automated snapshots (not taken by you manually) or manual clones, with a decay garbage rules
<didrocks> Saviq: the default strategy is available at https://github.com/ubuntu/zsys/blob/master/internal/config/zsys.conf
<didrocks> (embeeded in the binary)
<didrocks> the spacing strategy for each bucket will be changed in next release
<didrocks> to keep a more "balanced" number
<didrocks> basically the config is:
<didrocks> - keep all snapshots from the last 24h
<didrocks> - then keep 3 a day between the 2-7 days
<didrocks> - then keep one a day for the previous week
<didrocks> (from the previous week to the month before)
<didrocks> - then keep one per week for the previous month
<didrocks> - then keep one per month for the previous year to -2 years
<didrocks> and finally, twice a year for the year before
<didrocks> (yes, this was a lot of fun to implement :p)
<didrocks> those are targets, meaning, you can have more or less than that
<didrocks> (like if you don’t boot your computer for a given period)
<didrocks> and some locks can happen if you manually cloned and so on
<didrocks> I guess you start to underestand why we didn’t enable it by default yet (but we will for 20.04)
<didrocks> no new from Saviq, so either gc worked and he was DDOSed by this explanation or that gc was worse than expected :p
<Saviq> still here ;)
<didrocks> phew
<Saviq> but don't see that gc actually did anything…
<didrocks> hum, weird
<Saviq> last snap from 29.02
<didrocks> you still have that many autozsys_ ?
<Saviq> didrocks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GJ94t9C7Rp/
 * didrocks looks
<Saviq> I suppose that's less than 20
<Saviq> so it wouldn't prune
<didrocks> right, there is that and it follows the previous rules
<didrocks> yeah, when you have more than 20, the duplicated on 03-03 should be pruned
<didrocks> but that would be the only ones
<Saviq> ack
<didrocks> I forget to mention the rules of "keep at least"… :)
<didrocks> forgot*
<Mirv> wow, I just noticed for the first time you've included the "Ubuntu tone" from Ubuntu Phone in the desktop/installer bootup, and I thought my phone is ringing when starting VM since I've carried over the Ubuntu.ogg from my Meizu Pro 5 Ubuntu Edition to my Android phones :D
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers!
<seb128> hey Heather, how are you? how is the jet lag?
<seb128> oh, meeting time!
<hellsworth> oh the jet lag is all gone :)
<hellsworth> yes it's nice to have the meeting at this time too (at least for a couple of weeks :) )
<seb128> great :-)
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-03-10
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar 10 14:31:15 2020 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-03-10 | Current topic:
<didrocks> Hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi there didrocks !
<seb128> Roll call:  didrocks, duflu (out), heather, jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine, Laney, marcustomlinson (out), oSoMoN (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<Trevinho> o/
<hellsworth> o/
<seb128> I hope everyone travelled back without issue and is feeling good
<seb128> hey Trevinho :)
<kenvandine> o/
<jibel> hi
<seb128> k, let's get started
<seb128> #topic rls-bb-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-03-10 | Current topic: rls-bb-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no desktop item
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> bug #1866574
<ubot5> bug 1866574 in snapd-glib (Ubuntu Eoan) "Update to 1.56" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1866574
<seb128> kenvandine, I think Robert intend to do those updates, can you remind him to assign himself when he targets a serie?
<kenvandine> i will
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> bug #1855893 the oem guy who was assigned removed the assignment
<ubot5> bug 1855893 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Bionic) "Properly let PCM leave suspended state when hardware doesn't support PCM resume" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1855893
<seb128> I ping on the bug asking why
<seb128> other ones are nm that I sitll need to clear and incomplete ones
<seb128> #topic rls-ee-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-03-10 | Current topic: rls-ee-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no desktop item
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> snapd-glib also there
<seb128> & nm
<seb128> but otherwise nothing interesting
<seb128> #topic rls-ff-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-03-10 | Current topic: rls-ff-bugs
 * Trevinho just lost connection, let me know if I lost pings
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> Trevinho, you didn't
<hellsworth> lol
<Trevinho> ta
<seb128> 23 items, shrug
<seb128> k, Daniel nominated half his bugs
<seb128> I will skip the gnome-shell stack ones for today and ask Daniel to review/sort those out with Marco for next week
<Trevinho> k
<Laney> at least https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1725180 happened on 2020-02-07 so why are we still looking at it now?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1725180 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Shell animations are not smooth" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> let's review that one
<Trevinho> Laney: I think it depends on latest gjs
<Trevinho> but will be addressed anywyas
<seb128> I don't think it needs rls tracking, Daniel is obviously on it and gjs will be updated
<seb128> I +1 rls-ff-notfixing
<Trevinho> yeah, we can
<Laney> indeed
<seb128> k, done
<seb128> bug #1865838
<ubot5> bug 1865838 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "no error displayed on failed fingerprint authentification" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865838
<Trevinho> fine with that
<seb128> I don't think it's frequent/important enough to be rls targetted
<Trevinho> not sure is gdm3 though
<seb128> unless oem believe it's important
<Trevinho> seb128: ah ok... I assumed that was the case
<seb128> Trevinho, that's the one Benjamin gave details about on the upstream report
<seb128> I will follow up with oem
<seb128> if they want it I said we rls target
<Trevinho> well those fprint issues are all per OEM decisions
<seb128> otherwise if it's medium important we rls-ff-notfix
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1864052 this one should be assessed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1864052 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGABRT in src/core/window.c:1591:meta_window_unmanage: assertion failed: (g_list_find (workspace->windows, window) == NULL)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> are we done with the fingerprint one?
<seb128> let's stick to what I said for it if no-one disagree
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ any input on that gnome-shell?
<Laney> umm ok sorry for interrupting, that sounded to me like a decision
<seb128> Laney, another reason I wanted to skip the shell ones is that I would guess a part of the issue are fixed in 3.36
<seb128> I don't want to 'waste' energy on reviewing things that are already fixed
<seb128> we should get those updates out, then we can properly look at remaining issues
<Laney> don't agree, but fine
<seb128> but if you think we should review that one now it's fine
<Trevinho> seb128: I think I did the previous fix for that, should be probably be addresse
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ does that ring a bell/any opinion?
<Laney> I think there are clearly ones to review in the list
<seb128> Trevinho, k, can you assign to yourself and put on your backlog?
<Laney> like this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1825710
<Trevinho> k
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1825710 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Remove "Application is ready" notification" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Laney> obviously gonig to be a notfixing and there's no point skipping it
<seb128> k
<seb128> let's do this one
<seb128> +1 for not-fixing
<seb128> others?
<seb128> I mean what do others think, I guess it's a no discussion/agreement?
<Trevinho> it may be related to the other issue we've in rls tracking that was causing crashes on java apps though
<Laney> agreed
<Laney> suspicious tag addition imho
<Laney> ;-)
<hellsworth> from the user perspective, it is an annoying bug/feature
<seb128> bug #1859782
<ubot5> bug 1859782 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xwayland apps like glxgears or Chromium report 58 FPS on a 60Hz display" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1859782
<seb128> xwayland and need Daniel's eyes to see the issue
<seb128> I vote notfixing
<Laney> yup
<hellsworth> seems pretty minor so i vote notfixing too
<seb128> bug #1862308
<ubot5> bug 1862308 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Desktop wallpaper is slightly blurry in Gnome 3.34" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862308
<seb128> notfixing imho, unsure anyone else than Daniel would notice
<seb128> and he's assigned/can work on it if he wants anyway
<hellsworth> since the wallpaper is the first thing someone sees when they login, i would vote for fixing but it looks like upstream is working on it
<hellsworth> so is there anything for us to do anyways?
<Laney> he's got a patch that he is arguing to be taken before upstream merges it
<Laney> so not sure what the rls angle is there
<hellsworth> oh i see
<seb128> can you notice it being blurry?
<Laney> no
<seb128> so I vote notfixing
<hellsworth> ok fair enough. looks fine to me :)
<kenvandine> me either
<seb128> Heather vote fixing
<seb128> others?
<hellsworth> notfix
<hellsworth> i changed my mind
<didrocks> agreed on notfix
<seb128> k, done
<kenvandine> notfix
<seb128> bug #1865865
<ubot5> bug 1865865 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Icon spring animation starts/ends in the wrong location (near the top of the dock) " [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865865
<Laney> +1
<Laney> also known, also Trevinho is already working on it I think
<Trevinho> yeah
<seb128> k, wfm
<Trevinho> part of the dock fixes
<seb128> bug #1866275
<ubot5> bug 1866275 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Password overlay dialogue breaks during screen lock while overlay present" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1866275
<Laney> this is one to wait and see if you want
<Laney> but if not fixed it should probably be taken
<Laney> I'd say
<seb128> it seems annoying indeed
<seb128> let's target
<seb128> I will assign to Daniel since he's less busy than Trevinho
<Laney> the upstream bug is still open so seems less likely to be fixed but maybe nobody noticed the issue on gitlab
<Laney> thx
<seb128> bug #1864127
<ubot5> bug 1864127 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "apparmor denies ~/snap/chromium/ writes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864127
<seb128> osomon said he would look at that but he's out today
<Laney> sounds like the same auto refresh thing anyway
<Laney> to me
<seb128> I will check with him and get it out of the list if that's what he recommends
<seb128> yes, same
<seb128> bug #1864644	
<ubot5> bug 1864644 in linux (Ubuntu) "I get logged out immediately after login to an X session (QXL Xorg driver on kernel 5.4)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864644
<seb128> I'm not familar enough about what video drivers are 'standard' in vms
<seb128> what do other think?
<seb128> 1 affected user, no duplicate
<seb128> I would vote notfixing on the assuption it's not impacting a lot of users but I'm unsure if that assumption is true
<Laney> hmm interesting
<seb128> (sorry I'm a virtualbox user :p)
<hellsworth> maybe notfix unless others report the issue?
<Laney> that sounds like a systemd bug that I fixed in like January, I thought we had it in Ubuntu already
<Laney> but it looks like not
<Laney> laney@disco (master|…)> git tag --contains 625077264ba01a108386eeea733ee244e6b7ff14                                                                                                                            ~/dev/random/systemd
<Laney> v245
<Laney> I would say reassign to systemd, and let me comment with the commits they need
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> hopefully foundations will pick it up from there
<seb128> reassigned
<Laney> thx
<seb128> I keep the tag so they can review it :)
<seb128> bug #1865222
<ubot5> bug 1865222 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "windows disappearing unless in Activities view" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865222
<seb128> it seems an annoying issue but I didn't hit it and didn't see other mention
<seb128> I would notfix unless/until we get more reports
<seb128> wdyt?
<hellsworth> agreed
<seb128> k, let's do that
<seb128> bug #1866194
<ubot5> bug 1866194 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "After connecting a Bluetooth headset or speaker, it shows up in the sound output options but the sound keeps being emitted from the internal laptop speaker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1866194
<Beret> uh
<Beret> we can't fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1825710 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1825710 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Remove "Application is ready" notification" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Eickmeyer[m]> Not sure if I'm barking up the right tree here, but can I get a merge on some changes to the Ubiquity Slideshow for Ubuntu Studio? https://code.launchpad.net/~eeickmeyer/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubuntustudio/+merge/380461
<seb128> Eickmeyer[m], hey, we are in the middle of a team meeting, and try #ubuntu-devel maybe?
<Eickmeyer[m]> seb128: My bad. Thanks!
<seb128> Beret, we can but it's too low priority to get the required ressources allocated this cycle, feel free to discuss priorities with Wimpress and get that changed if you wish though :)
<Laney> It's really tied up with doing some work on focus stealing prevention imo
<seb128> so, that pulseaudio bug
<Beret> yeah I guess it would be good to know what it's competing with
<Beret> it is annoying
<seb128> I will ask questions, I don't have an opinion with the info the bug has
<Beret> some apps are worse than others
<seb128> Beret, yeah, well the notification is useful, it shouldn't just be displayed as often it is/we have buggy cases
<seb128> Beret, so it's not as simple as removing it
<Beret> so I don't even know what it means
<seb128> if you click on something slooow to start
<seb128> let's say eclipse
<seb128> and go write an email
<seb128> you dont want what you type stop going to the email 30s later
<seb128> eclipse should open in the background
<seb128> and tell you it is loaded
<seb128> now if you click on nautilus and the dialog is displayed the next second it should be in front and not show a notification
<Beret> I disagree with that
<Beret> if I start an application, I expect it to steal the focus, that's the whole point
<Laney> what if it's a telegram snap and it steals your password from the terminal?
<Beret> context matters - I *launched the application*
<Beret> it's not like it decided to open itself
<seb128> well, you do, but then it's so slow to open that you go something else
<seb128> like use your command line
<Beret> that's fine
<seb128> or type a private reply on IRC
<seb128> anyway
<hellsworth> but the snap might take 15s to start. in that time you go start typing your password in the terminal but partway through the snap does launch, steals the focus, and your pw is printed there
<Beret> this is a case in which you're technically correct and practically completely wrong
<seb128> did you ever have issue with the focus stealing prevention under unity7?
<Beret> no
<seb128> had
<seb128> see
<seb128> and it was present there
<hellsworth> perhaps the bug is the best place for the back and forth on what the behavior should be
<Beret> so this is broken, we're agreed :)
<seb128> just not buggy
<seb128> yes
<seb128> anyway, it's buggy and we know it
<seb128> just dealing with focus is non trivial code and it needs work to be resolved
<seb128> so we need resources allocated
<seb128> we are not going to resolve that now, but let's discuss with Wimpress later if you want
<Beret> ok
<seb128> thanks
<Beret> yeah, I'd like to know what its competing against
<seb128> (also we are in the middle of reviewing champagne bugs as part of our team meeting)
<seb128> so let's go back to that :)
<seb128> bug #1866194
<ubot5> bug 1866194 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "After connecting a Bluetooth headset or speaker, it shows up in the sound output options but the sound keeps being emitted from the internal laptop speaker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1866194
<Beret> even while having this conversation I've had people privately pinging me with "Yes, that's been annoyihng me forever"
<Beret> sorry, didn't realize you were in a meeting
<Beret> I'll shut up :)
<kenvandine> :)
 * Beret goes back to his hole
<seb128> sooo
<seb128> does anyone know if that pulseaudio issue is new/a regression
<seb128> or specific to some hardware?
<Laney> don't know
<kenvandine> actually, this might not even be bluetooth specific
<kenvandine> last week i had this issue when plugging in my usb headphones
<seb128> sorry it's taking a while today, let's try to finish the rls list
<kenvandine> but after unplugging and plugging in again it worked
<seb128> I will ask questions/test and let's revisit this one with more data next week
<kenvandine> so maybe it's just sound devices add/remove
<seb128> right
<seb128> if others want to play with that please do
<kenvandine> which i think is a regression
<seb128> and we discuss it again next week
<kenvandine> i'll comment
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> bug #1866616	
<ubot5> bug 1866616 in xorg (Ubuntu) "2nd display stopped working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1866616
<seb128> that one rather looks like a kernel bug to me
<seb128> and no proof it's impacting enough users to be rls at this point
<seb128> I'm just going to go through the remaining bugs, stop me if you disagree
<seb128> (the meeting is getting looong)
<seb128> bug #1864274
<ubot5> bug 1864274 in mesa (Ubuntu) "crunchy pixels" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864274
<seb128> it's an understood upstream issue, I will assign to tjaalton
<seb128> bug #1865221
<ubot5> bug 1865221 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Workspace switcher scaling up and down depending on the number of active workspaces" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865221
<seb128> upstream can't reproduce, let's see if 3.36 still has it, doesn't seem import enough to be rls bug anyway
<seb128> bug #1847712
<ubot5> bug 1847712 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Desktop icons vanishing when in Activities Overview is jarring and looks ugly" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847712
<seb128> Daniel has a fix proposed, so I'm just going to let it to him
<seb128> and target
<seb128> and the last 2 are fix commited
<seb128> thanks everyone, long review list today
<seb128> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-03-10 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<didrocks> thanks seb128 for keeping up with it :)
<seb128> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> Laney, want to do it or should I?
<seb128> k, I'm going to assume it's fine if I handle it
<hellsworth> libreoffice says it requires icu to migrate but icu isn't in proposed. any advice on how to move forward getting 6.4.1 past this?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/icu
<seb128> it's in proposed
<Laney> you can
<hellsworth> well i take that back. it is in proposed but doesn't seem stuck
<Laney> it's reasonably self explanatory anyway this week
<hellsworth> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#icu
<seb128> it's a candidate
<seb128> but it's a transition, all rdepends need to be rebuilt
<seb128> see https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt (but it's difficult to parse/understand)
<hellsworth> ok so candidate means it's waiting for depends to be rebuilt
<seb128> yes, which the report has a stack, but https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt basically tell you what is missing
<hellsworth> ok thanks for the link
<seb128> np
<seb128> ideally it would show up on https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/
<seb128> otherwise gcr/libsecret build failures are on my plate
<Laney> it does
<hellsworth> Laney: what might be self explanitory to you might not me to others :)
<Laney> hm?
<Laney> I was replying to seb128
<seb128> Laney, ah, I though it was the previous one since it states 100%
<seb128> thanks for pointing that out :p
<Laney> np
<Laney> that probably means it waiting for some test failures to be resolved
<seb128> we need someone to look at ruby-gnome & sphinx on ppc to unblock webkit
<seb128> I will add a trello card
<seb128> if anyone volunteer feel free to add yourself
<seb128> otherwise we will end up volunteering someone :)
<seb128> and I think that's it
<seb128> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-03-10 | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> I will remind the team about GNOME 3.36 & https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336
<seb128> if you want to help that would be welcome
<seb128> Trevinho, please get those extension ported sooner than later if you can to unblock shell and co
<seb128> also UIF is next week if you have UI changes you still want to do
<seb128> and that's it for me
<seb128> anyone else with a topic?
<seb128> seems not, that's a wrap then
<seb128> sorry for the long meeting!
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar 10 15:29:14 2020 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2020/ubuntu-desktop.2020-03-10-14.31.moin.txt
<Eickmeyer[m]> Annnd sorry for the interjection. :)
<seb128> Eickmeyer[m], no worry, I would say to subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to your mp
<seb128> (if that's not done yet)
<Eickmeyer[m]> seb128: Yeah, good idea.
<seb128> Eickmeyer[m], I will try to take a look maybe later but I'm busy with GNOME updates / meetings and I've unity components on my sponsoring list that came first
<didrocks> thx!
<Eickmeyer[m]> seb128: No worries. I'm sure somebody could do it.
<xclaesse> is it known that devhelp crash when opening any page?
<xclaesse> I think it's related to wayland
<hellsworth> seb128: so when all of the ongoing transitions are at 100% in https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/, then icu will be migrated and libreoffice should make it past proposed. is that right?
<xclaesse> (devhelp:2696801): Gdk-DEBUG: 11:34:31.040: wl_drm@39: error 2: invalid name
<xclaesse> Gdk-Message: 11:34:31.040: Error flushing display: Protocol error
<xclaesse> On 20.04
<seb128> xclaesse,  no known by me but I don't use wayland, I can try later
<seb128> hellsworth, it doesn't need all transition, just icu to migrate, but it can be tricky to figure out what is blocked a transition like that one
<seb128> hellsworth, #ubuntu-release is working on it, so if you wait a bit it should get sorted out without you having to worry too much about it
<hellsworth> sure thing. just wanted to make sure that i wasn't letting it stagnate :)
<seb128> it's not
<seb128> if you are curious you can look at https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<seb128> items like
<seb128> ruby-charlock-holmes (0.7.6-1build1 to 0.7.6-1build3)
<seb128> Depends: ruby-charlock-holmes icu
<seb128> Depends: ruby-charlock-holmes ruby-defaults (not considered)
<seb128> Not considered
<seb128> are probably things that need resolved
<seb128> it's needed for icu
<seb128> but also depends on ruby-defaults
<seb128> which isn't ready
<seb128> which probably means ruby-defaults need to be done as well for icu to migrate
<hellsworth> i see
<seb128> also boost1.71 it looks like
<hellsworth> yeah ok. quite a rabbit hole..
<hellsworth> i have really been using update_excuses to look for red items.. but seems there's more introspection to do with it sometimes :)
<seb128> right, those transitions can be tricky to sort out, I'm able to poke around and help but I often don't manage to have a clear view of remaining blockers when it's mostly done, it's wizard magic ability to me still :-p
<seb128> #ubuntu-release has some people skilled to that who usually get us through the finish line for those things though
<hellsworth> ok still, thank you so much for your explanation seb128  :)
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> bah, I forgot I don't have commit access to ubiquity
<seb128> could someone with commit access git am https://people.canonical.com/~seb128/0001-debian-control.patch ?
<seb128> xnox, ^
<xnox> seb128:  like Laney? =)
<xnox> seb128:  i'm not sure if i hate git format-patch more or less than launchpad merge proposal UI!
<Laney> GET <url> | git am
<Laney> seems easy to me :-)
<Laney> done
<xnox> Laney:  the ultimate cowboy => piping patches to git am in production
<xnox> from curl
<Laney> yeah ACTUALLY I just rsynced directly to the Launchpad storage unit
<seb128> Laney, thanks :)
<GunnarHj> seb128: As regards xkb-data{,-i18n}, the translations are stripped. Is there a reason now to not strip them, as we do with language-selector?
<seb128> GunnarHj, dunno, why did we strip them to start with? does it break anything to have them in langpack?
<GunnarHj> seb128: My thought was that only a few languages will be available in the installer. (Once installed I see no problem with having them in language packs.)
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-03-11
<jamesh> I seem to have lost my mouse cursor under Wayland
<hellsworth> and since i moved to wayland my webcam doesn't work
<hellsworth> jamesh: what if you go back to xorg and back to wayland? does wayland always steal your cursor?
<jamesh> hellsworth: using the X11 session my mouse cursor is fine.  But GDM seems to be running a Wayland session so it is gone on the login screen too.
<jamesh> Just upgrading my second system to double check
<jamesh> it responds to clicks on Wayland, but I don't know where I'm clicking
<hellsworth> hmm
<hellsworth> i wonder if xwayland would help
<jamesh> the cursor didn't show when it was (likely) over X apps on the Wayland session
<jamesh> IIRC, it's gnome-shell drawing the mouse cursor in the Wayland session
<jamesh> and my Laptop is fine: it's just my desktop
<hellsworth> interesting
<hellsworth> my laptop is fine too (for teh cursor)
<hellsworth> jamesh: can you see if your webcam works on your laptop?
<hellsworth> mine apparently stopped working since i switched to wayland and switching back to x11 doesn't fix it
<hellsworth> i feel like there should be a webcam panel in g-c-c
<jamesh> webcams on both my desktop and laptop are fine (checking with cheese)
<hellsworth> intresting
<hellsworth> thanks for testing
<jamesh> The main differences between laptop and desktop here are graphics (radeon vs intel), and the mouse device (USB vs. whatever the connection is on the laptop)
<jamesh> I guess I'll check with duflu tomorrow
<hellsworth> yeah sorry jamesh, he's the best one to help :/
<jamesh> It could be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1865371, but it's hard to tell
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1865371 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Mouse Cursor or Touchpad indicator/pointer not working" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<pieq> Hello here! I'm having troubles watching videos from Vimeo on Firefox 74 on Ubuntu 20.04
<pieq> 74.0+build3-0ubuntu1
<pieq> Everytime I try to watch a video from Vimeo, I get the following error: The player is having trouble. We’ll have it back up and running as soon as possible.
<pieq> But Youtube videos work fine, and accessing the same Vimeo video from Chromium works fine too
<jamesh> pieq: I can play https://vimeo.com/channels/staffpicks/391416680 here
<jamesh> is it all videos, or particular ones?
<pieq> The video on this page can’t be played. Your system may not have the required video codecs for: video/mp4, video/mp4; codecs="hvc1", video/mp4; codecs="av01.0.31M.08.0.110.01.01.01.0", video/mp4; codecs="hvc1"
<pieq> jamesh, ha, I get that in the Firefox console
<pieq> jamesh, I probably forgot to install a codec package
<jamesh> pieq: IIRC, Firefox should install that codec on demand
<pieq> looks like I'm not the only one having this issue https://www.reddit.com/r/pop_os/comments/fgp5ks/firefox_cant_play_video_but_chrome_can/
<jamesh> pieq: if you browse to "about:plugins", does it show "OpenH264 Video Codec provided by Cisco Systems, Inc."?
<pieq> jamesh, yes
<pieq>     Version: 1.8.1.1
<pieq>     State: Enabled
<pieq> jamesh, I'm installing mpv to pull all the codecs dependencies (and because I love mpv anyway :)) – I just set up this new laptop this morning so that's why I'm missing stuff
<jamesh> hmm.  hvc1 isn't H.264
<pieq> jamesh, yeah it's working now
<jamesh> that's H.265: I'm not sure what would provide that for Firefox
<pieq> jamesh, probably pulling libavcodec58 helped
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> pieq, glad to read that you were able to figure out the codec issue
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ping, see PM
<pieq> oSoMoN, hey, thanks :) I'm not sure if this is a good user experience, though, but I don't know what should be fixed or where....
<oSoMoN> good morning ricotz
<pieq> Should vimeo display the information more clearly? Should the Firefox package depend on extra codec package?
<oSoMoN> pieq, yeah, I was thinking the same, not sure what could/should be fixed here
<oSoMoN> probably not a hard depend, maybe a suggest/recommend
<jamesh> it's kind of surprising that Vimeo would send H.265 video if it wasn't absolutely certain the browser could handle it
<jamesh> (or handle the error if it couldn't)
<oSoMoN> that too
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<didrocks> and good morning to all :)
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<pieq> jamesh, yeah you're right.... I'm gonna contact them just to let them know
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers
<Laney> hey hey
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you today?
<Laney> moin seb128
<Laney> doing good
<Laney> been planting out some new stuff into the garden 😎
<seb128> end of winter? ;)
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> dryopteris filix-mas!
<seb128> it's nice with a bit of sun here today
<seb128> feel good
<Laney> it's like getting above 10 most days now
<seb128> yesterday was grey, rainy and windy
<Laney> luxury
<seb128> maybe I can go to tennis tonight \o/
<Laney> hope so, those balls aren't going to hit themselves :p
<seb128> indeed :-)
<seb128> k, relocatting, brb
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<Laney> guten morgen didrocks
<Laney> how's it going?
<didrocks> good and you?
<Laney> quite ok!
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<oSoMoN> good morning Laney
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, comment ça va ? bonne journée off ?
<oSoMoN> la forme oui, bien profité des filles hier. et toi?
<seb128> en forme ! il fait beau/bon aujourd'hui, ça change de la pluie et du vent des jours précédents :)
<seb128> busy with GNOME 3.36 tarballs but there is some action in Debian as well so hopefully that done by this evening or tomorrow
<seb128> not speaking about the shell stack which is blocked on Trevinho
<Laney> hey oSoMoN
<Laney> well done on that work seb128!
 * Laney is down to the last bit on libproxy -> mozjs68 now
<seb128> thx
<Laney> Segmentation fault
 * ogra hands Laney some glue 
<ahasenack> hi desktop team, I'm trying to demote geoip (libgeoip1) from main to universe, and push geoip2 (libmaxminddb) from universe to main, and there is a seed change you might be interested in checking just to be on the safe side: https://code.launchpad.net/~ahasenack/ubuntu-seeds/+git/ubuntu/+merge/380547
<ahasenack> it's linked to the MIR bug
<Laney> should be fine I think
<ahasenack> I checked ubiquity and as far as I can tell, it doesn't use these libraryes, and instead does raw lookups on https://geoname-lookup.ubuntu.com/?query=%s&release=%s%27 for the timezone selection page
<Laney> I dunno why it's in the seed tbh
<ahasenack> added in 2006 by mattz
<Laney> trying to provide a collection of 'useful' python libraries or something?
<Laney> anyway, I'll give you a +1 on the MR
<ahasenack> thank you
<Laney> there
<ahasenack> thanks
<Laney> yw, thanks for bringing it up
<seb128> ahasenack, Laney, I don't remember why geoip is there but the change looks fine to me as well
<seb128> Trevinho, what's the status on the GNOME extensions updates?
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for the alsa reviews!
<didrocks> seb128: yw :)
<ahasenack> seb128: thanks
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi oSoMoN !
<didrocks> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi didrocks !
<Laney> moin hellsworth
<hellsworth> hiya Laney
<seb128> howdy there :)
<seb128> k, that's 3 package we got back in sync with Debian in a week now
<seb128> (alsa-lib, webkit2gtk, rygel)
<Laney> woot
 * Laney added libproxy to that earlier
<Laney> and gjs ... guess I can sync that now
<seb128> \o/
 * seb128 wonders where is Trevinho :-(
<Laney> (done)
<Trevinho> seb128: at fixing dock...
<seb128> hey Trevinho!
<Trevinho> hi seb128
<seb128> Trevinho, good, don't let distract you then, I was just wanting to know where we are standing with the shell stack updates
 * seb128 shake the fist at GNOME not respecting freezes
<Trevinho> seb128: eh, unfortunately there are some fixes on our stuff that are more than just adapting apis
<seb128> we should have to do such fixing after rc
<seb128> shouldn't*
<Trevinho> things have been even worse some cycles ago
<Trevinho> in the sense that more complicated changes even lanted at 91
<ricotz> seb128, it should be possible now to sync vala
<seb128> rcombs, synced
<rcombs> hi?
<sarnold> rcombs: looks like simple tab-misfire, probably that was meant for ricotz instead :)
<seb128> rcombs, sorry, that was meant for ricotz
<rcombs> ah k
<ricotz> seb128, thx!
<ackk> jibel, tested the newer installer for that lvm issue, same result. I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1867065
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1867065 in casper (Ubuntu) "Installer hangs at boot on machine with LVM" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-03-12
<duflu> jamesh, pulseaudio 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5 is still in proposed. Did you get an update on that?
<jamesh> duflu: not yet.  I'll ping jdstrand about it.
<jamesh> duflu: yesterday I noticed some problems with the mouse pointer on my desktop.  It looked a lot like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1865371
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1865371 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Mouse Cursor or Touchpad indicator/pointer not working" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<duflu> jamesh, sounds like progress: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd-glib/+bug/1856196
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1856196 in snapd-glib (Ubuntu Focal) "Lower the snapd recommends to a suggests" [High,Fix released]
<jamesh> might be tied to the Radeon driver?
<duflu> jamesh, yeah too many possible causes so please open a new bug from yours: ubuntu-bug gnome-shell
<thumper> does anyone know who runs the matrix bridge?
<sarnold> I've heard they actually have a person now
<jamesh> duflu: here's a new bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1867080
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1867080 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "No mouse cursor drawn in Wayland session" [Undecided,New]
<duflu> Ta, jamesh
<duflu> jamesh, can you please add output from 'lspci -k' ?
<jamesh> duflu: done
<duflu> jamesh, fixed in mutter 3.36.0
<jamesh> duflu: I guess this is the same as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1866371 then
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1866371 in wayland (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor disappears in Ubuntu 20.04 on Wayland since 5th March update" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<duflu> yep
<duflu> That was in the list of 90 bugs I am in the process of catching up on
<jibel> hi all
<duflu> Hi jibel
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<duflu> Good trip home?
<oSoMoN> hey duflu. My trip was short an uneventful, how was yours?
<duflu> oSoMoN, amazingly I have so far got away without a cold or flu, which is unusually good. The main flight was very full but I took a pill and slept most of it
<oSoMoN> good! I haven't had any ubuflu symptom either, but then again my travel was negligible compared to yours
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu, salut oSoMoN
<duflu> Weird. Why has my focal desktop kept the login screen theming bugs that were fixed for my laptop last week?
<duflu> Fully updated
<jibel> same here
<jibel> the login screen is fine but the shield is not
<duflu> jibel, oh that's different again
<duflu> Surely this is related to how old my install is. Probably doesn't happen in new installs
 * duflu makes another USB stick
<jibel> i'll try on today's build
<duflu> jibel, adding a user account photo fixes one of the issues
<seb128> goood morning desktopers!
<duflu> Morning seb128
<duflu> jibel, I forgot the centring bug is not yet fix-released (bug 1865563)
<ubot5> bug 1865563 in yaru-theme (Ubuntu) "password box not centered" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865563
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, didrocks, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, travelled well and no longer jet lagged, I think. You?
<seb128> duflu, ah, good to read! and no cold/flu/... on the way back this time?
<seb128> I'm good, return trip was easy train for me :)
<seb128> and week has been busy with GNOME 3.36 updates
<didrocks> seb128: I’m good, thanks! You?
<seb128> didrocks, I'm good thanks! played some tennis yesterday evening :)
<duflu> seb128, yeah some element of luck there and also better practices
<seb128> wasn't great because of the wind but still nice to be outside/moving
<didrocks> nice
<Wimpress> Hello desktopers
<Laney> hey
<seb128> hey Wimpress, how are you? had a good day off? got internet fixed?
<seb128> hey Laney
<duflu> Hi Wimpress and Laney
<Wimpress> Yep. Good day off. Fixed network/internet in the afternoon.
<Wimpress> Looks like it went wonky again in the early hours.
<Wimpress> So....
<Wimpress> duflu: o/
<Wimpress> Did some live streams last night, basic debian/ubuntu package updates, testing, etc.
<Wimpress> So internet did hold up for that, but died at the very end :(
<jibel> can someone try today's iso on a real machine and tell me if it boots?
<didrocks> hey Wimpress, Laney
<jibel> uh, looks like image checksum is broken
<jibel> this is bug 1867065
<ubot5> bug 1867065 in casper (Ubuntu) "Installer hangs at boot on machine with LVM" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867065
<jibel> xnox, ^ I think it's for you
<jibel> it's related to the checksum of the image
<Wimpress> tseliot: Morning.
<Wimpress> Have you seen any reports of the updated nvidia driver hard locking systems while updating initramfs?
<Wimpress> My desktop hard locked while installing updates.
<Wimpress> Got the system to boot, but trying to update/remove nvidia drivers hard locks the system everytime initramfs attempts to rebuild.
<Wimpress> I'm on the 440 series driver.
<Wimpress> OK. Kernel panics.
<duflu> Wimpress, default kernel?
<duflu> I noticed some complaints about 5.6
<duflu> with nvidia-440
<Wimpress> Yes, 5.4 kernel.
<duflu> Different bug then
<Wimpress> core dumps each time DKMS is updated when recovering via single user.
<duflu> Wimpress, seb128, also I would have thought we should display the Ubuntu logo before then?...
<seb128> before what?
<duflu> before the kernel boots and potentially hangs
<seb128> can we do that?
<duflu> grub can surely?
<Wimpress> That is working duflu.
<seb128> I guess, unsure how much would that would be, feels late to start on that for this cycle
<Wimpress> I see the Ubuntu logo.
<duflu> Ah OK.
<duflu> I don't on some machines
<Wimpress> Also, I have recovered the system.
<Wimpress> But this is non-recoverable with any graphics driver loaded.
<seb128> Laney, mozjs68 has a test failure on i386, I retried once but same error :-/
<Laney> I know, it was unlikely to be fixed with a retry
<Laney> have been looking at it already
<seb128> k, good :)
<Laney> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1621900
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1621900 in Untriaged "bug653153.js test fails on 32-bit x86; problems with exponential handling" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Wimpress> seb128: There are three merge proposal for Ubiquity Slideshow.
<Wimpress> Will it help if I pull those into one MR?
<seb128> Wimpress, no
<Wimpress> OK
<seb128> Wimpress, if you want to help you can review/accept the Mps
<seb128> Wimpress, I can do the merge/upload but I'm not going to test flavor/have a call if they look right
<seb128> Wimpress, the other option is to just merge without testing and trusting them to not screw their own slides
<Wimpress> I can do the review.
<seb128> thx
<seb128> I will do the merge/upload if you ack the mps
<Wimpress> I did a live stream about updating/testing Ubiquity slideshow last night.
<seb128> you should get real days off sometime :)
<Wimpress> Can I review my own MR? ;-)
<Wimpress> I trust me.
<Laney> Ah, that should be the person you trust *least*!
<Laney> who wrote this and what was I thinking?
<seb128> Wimpress, I'm fine review yours if you review the other ones
<seb128> Laney, I retried libproxy/i386 autopkgtest with the right trigger, should be candidate now
<Laney> cool
<Laney> poor focal :(
<Wimpress> seb128: OK, I'll review them this evening.
<seb128> Wimpress, thanks
<seb128> Laney, do you know if there is a way to ask for a debian autopkgtest retry?
<Laney> seb128: excuses and/or ci.debian.net have retry links
<seb128> Laney, sorry, it's not a failure, I just want to ask for a new try with what is current in unstable
<seb128> https://ci.debian.net/packages/r/ruby-gnome/unstable/amd64/ didn't get tried yet with the new webkit2gtk
<seb128> in fact there might be one in the queue if I read pending/ correctly
<seb128> I guess I just need to wait then :)
<Laney> ok
<seb128> thx for the reply though!
<Laney> but no I don't know how to schedule arbitrary jobs there
<Laney> would be a question for #debci if you need it in future
<seb128> ah, I didn't know they had a channel, thx
<seb128> Laney, is that you that sponsored adwaita to Debian for Marco? if so could you gbp push the update?
<Laney> ok
<Laney> ping-fest
<seb128> sorry :(
<seb128> I will stop there :p
<Laney> it's ok, means work is happening
<seb128> thanks!
<Laney> I needed to ask for him to push the upstream/foo tag on that one and then I guess didn't get notified or forgot to go back to it
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, how are you? how is the dock fixing going?
<xnox> jibel:  hey, the disk check goes, prints results, pauses a little or longer, continues to boot.
<xnox> jibel:  currently pass & fail code paths are the same.
<xnox> jibel:  the "lvm" fail message is a bit of a red herring, i should fix that to not confuse people.
<jibel> xnox, yeah, I think the problem is that there is no feedback while the checksum is occuring, it takes time so people swtich to another console and see this message.
<xnox> jibel:  but on the desktop it should be pretty
<jibel> it is not
<xnox> jibel:  the text messages are not pretty
<xnox> jibel:  on the desktop plymouth should be painting pretty %
<xnox> jibel:  something has regressed, if it's not pretty, let me download new image.
<jibel> there is no feedback at all, no message or anything
<jibel> just a black screen with the dell logo, the ubuntu logo and a spinning loading icon
<xnox> jibel:  did somebody break plymouth theme?
<seb128> xnox, the spînner logo maybe doesn't output thing like the ubuntu one was?
<xnox> seb128:  so you switched the theme, without testing installer?
<xnox> seb128:  great, spinner logo doesn't support any custom messages that we use in systemd-fsckd & casper. Installer image should use the ubuntu-logo splash theme
<seb128> I guess yes
<xnox> seb128:  and spinner theme is not suitable for us, as is, unless we ensure fsck:* messages are supported.
<seb128> it also means we are regressing in installed system where fsck is happening?
<xnox> seb128:  yes
<seb128> Wimpress, ^
<xnox> seb128:  because systemd-fsckd & plymouth integration is ubuntu-only.
<xnox> seb128:  my system still uses ubuntu-logo => i guess my system is customized and I'm not getting stock focal experience then?
<seb128> what does upstream do during fsck checks?
<xnox> seb128:  nothing
<seb128> do they display busyness in some other way?
<xnox> they don't use filesystems that need fsck
<seb128> xnox, either that or upgrade didn't pull the new recommends
<xnox> seb128:  so my personal plan was to tweak ubuntu-logo theme to be "more like spinner", i.e. keep the vendor logo on screen, move the ubuntu logo down (to where gdm ubuntu logo is) and fade-in black to purple
<seb128> xnox, wfm, the only reason I've been dealing with plymouth is that no one in foundation is actively taking care of it, but I would be happy to leave to people wanting to invest some work on getting us on a more modern look for boot splash
<didrocks> xnox: systemd-fsckd isn’t ubuntu only, but having a plymouth theme support it is
<xnox> seb128:  Wimpress: what's the driver for spinner theme? cause to fix things i could port fsck messages to the spinner theme; or do something inverse, make ubuntu-logo theme behave "more like spinner"
<seb128> xnox, nicer user experience
<xnox> seb128:  ack, let me play with spinner theme, to get a better feel for it.
<seb128> especially for oem where like xps preinstalled where you have no grub menu
<seb128> xnox, thanks!
<xnox> seb128:  i guess it goes from dell logo, dell logo + spinner (a little bit), gdm?
<seb128> xnox, yes
<seb128> dell logo + spinner + ubuntu logo at the bottom of the screen
<seb128> to be exact
<xnox> seb128:  ooooh, and it's monochrome ubuntu logo
<xnox> how black tie
<seb128> yes, we got an updated logo in Frankfurt
<seb128> xnox, also I'm about to update the spinner assets to be the yaru spinner
<xnox> yeah, none of casper messages got printed with fsck progress
<seb128> frederik provided me new assets
<xnox> seb128:  do you have links as to how yaru spinner looks?
 * xnox reboots
<seb128> xnox, https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/Feichtmeier/plymouth/-/tree/master/themes/spinner the throbber-nnn files there
<xnox> seb128:  it's a bit ugly with disk unlocking.
<seb128> xnox, why? because the entry is placed to high on the screen?
<xnox> seb128:  in ubuntu-logo, we poppped up the type password field below the centre logo, and hid it after typing password. In spinner, it removes dell logo, pushes the entry field for password, then hides it, jumps the unlock message possition, repaints the vendor logo.
<xnox> seb128:  because it flickers the oem logo, instead of keeping it painted, and using the like spinner location for the entry field.
<seb128> xnox, those are problem worth reporting upstream
<seb128> but yeah, it could be better/get some extra polish
<xnox> seb128:  as per Windows guidelines the area of the oem logo is not to be used for any messages or input.
<xnox> seb128:  also there is flicker of the ubuntu logo. It seems like gdm "fades in" ubuntu logo on the bottom, although it is pixel perfect, it flickers a fade in of it.
<xnox> cause it goes from white, instant to purple, fade in purple to white ubuntu logo.
<xnox> seb128:  i wonder how quick it would be to make ubuntu-logo be spinner compatible. I.e. drop background painting, pop up oem logo, change ubuntu graphic, push it down => jobs done, in a non-regressive way
<seb128> right, valid point/things we could improve if we have time/resources to look at those
<xnox> seb128:  it might look slightly better, if at "spinner stop" one fades out ubuntu logo in plymouth
<xnox> seb128:  fsckd messages support regression, imho is bad.
<seb128> it's annoying indeed
<seb128> could you open a bug about it?
<seb128> we need to discuss what are our option/what we want to do
<xnox> seb128:  what term do you use for new & old themes? spinner & ubuntu-logo? or bgrt & ubuntu-logo?
<xnox> i see both in bugs =)
<seb128> spinenr is the name of the theme
<seb128> spinner
<xnox> ack
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1867130
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1867130 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "spinner theme doesn't support fckd progress messages" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1867131
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1867131 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "spinner theme flickers OEM logo on password entry" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> xnox, thanks
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1867133
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1867133 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "spinner theme flickers Ubuntu logo on gdm transition" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> thx for the report, need to drop offline for a bit while relocating
<Saviq> didrocks: I ran out of space on my zpool… can I just destroy the zsys snapshots? is there a database I'll need to clean somewhere?
<didrocks> Saviq: waow, already? Your snapshots were taking so much space?
<didrocks> yeah, remove them directly for now with zfs
<didrocks> zfs destroy -r rpool@snapshot_name bpool@snapshot_name
<didrocks> note that snapshots take no space if you don’t have any change
<Saviq> didrocks: the problem is that you just never regain space…
<didrocks> as it's a COW system
<Saviq> (and I only have 128G atm)
<didrocks> ah, that makes sense. You can adjust the gc if your need is a small machine
<didrocks> dropping the conf file to the right place
<didrocks> (and yeah, we only rely on zfs state, we don’t have a separate database on purpose to avoid async issues)
<didrocks> zfs list -o space should be of help if you can print it out for our info with jibel
<Saviq> Gah… recovery is busted…
<didrocks> zfs list -o space -t snapshot
<didrocks> also
<didrocks> I thought that we kept in ubuntu as root an X% space for booting
<Saviq> Need to boot from an external drive… we seem to lack the 5% root space… or well, it got filled with LXD
<Saviq> Ok recovered enough to boot
<didrocks> phew, if you can paste the space commands so that we see how much is taken by snapshots, that would be helpful
<Saviq> didrocks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RWbNT6p2j3/ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gPnqD3Qcbj/
<Saviq> I don't think it gives it justice… I recovered almost 50G by dropping them
<didrocks> hum. Indeed, the userdata ones are weird to not be the sum of them
<didrocks> we’ll give it some tests
<Saviq> I'll file a proper bug soon
<Saviq> but I think that we've "lost" the 5% root buffer is something quite bad
<jibel> xnox, seb128 the shutdown to reboot message also regressed cf bug 1865161
<ubot5> bug 1865161 in casper (Ubuntu) "Written "press return to shutdown the computer" does not appear." [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865161
<xnox> jibel:  i somehow feel like spinner theme is not showing any messages, yet to test this with plymouth-x11 to confirm
<xnox> jibel:  wasn't spinner theme meant to be "non-interactive"
<xnox> jibel:  maybe we need like layers on the desktop iso to have "installer" layer with ubuntu-logo theme instead of the spinner one
<ogra> kenvandine, i think we can skip today, unless yuo have anything pressing (i was busy with customer stuff all week so nothing to talk about from my side)
<kenvandine> ogra: sounds good
<popey> is it known that today's daily takes an age to boot?
<popey> sits at the spinner for quite a bit longer than usual
<jibel> yes, it's the fsck without feedback
<popey> oh, i am not seeing the checker
<jibel> there is bug 1867065 and the 2 others xnox filed
<ubot5> bug 1867065 in casper (Ubuntu) "Installer hangs at boot on machine" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867065
<popey> ta
<jibel> bug 1867131
<ubot5> bug 1867131 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "spinner theme flickers OEM logo on password entry" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867131
<jibel> bug 1867130
<ubot5> bug 1867130 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "spinner theme doesn't support fckd progress messages" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867130
<jibel> is it known that snap cannot be installed on a fresh installation of focal?
<jibel> I get "too early for opetaion, device not yet seeded, ...."
<popey> we have seen that before a number of times
<popey> happens in lxc containers for example if you create one, shell in, then immediately snap install something
<jibel> the machine has been up for more than 1 hour now
<jibel> it's a real machine
<popey> oh
<popey> a bug then
<jibel> installed from today's build
<popey> -> snap
<jibel> livecd-rootfs bug. I thought it was fixed
<seb128> jibel, did we just get the plymouth theme changing on the iso for some reason or has it been that way for weeks but nobody tested the iso during that timeframe?
<jibel> week
<jibel> singular
<jibel> I just did a more intensive review this morning
<jibel> otherwise it's automated and unnoticed
<seb128> jibel, the seed change was done in january, that's week*s* :-) https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/ubuntu/commit/?id=f7e2db8231
<jibel> seb128, maybe but it's been broken after the change to enable md5check in casper which was end of february
<jibel> until then it was the aubergine boot screen without a spinner
<seb128> jibel, well, we saw that working
<seb128> I was mostly curious to know when it stopped working
<seb128> but I guess we don't have enough data to say/didn't do enough regular testing
<seb128> oh well
<seb128> we should probably find a way to force the ubuntu-logo theme on the iso
<seb128> it's a special case with the checksum, reboot, etc
<seb128> unless fixing the fsck case/displaying of message for spinner fixes those cases...
<jibel> seb128, I'd say it broke within the last 2 weeks. According to https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/defaulting-to-verify-the-image-integrity-before-installing-on-desktop/13472/6 it was still the aubergine background and the checksum message was displayed
<popey> I tested last week and it worked
<jibel> yeah
<popey> something changed between last week and this
<seb128> oh well
<seb128> software
<jibel> popey, snap bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1864252
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1864252 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu Focal) "preseeded snap installs fail in images" [High,Fix released]
<jibel> same symptoms as least
<seb128> jibel, if we only we had worked on that trello card about storing images history, we could tell what changed and when :)
<popey> https://youtu.be/YOUwdhNbHtk?t=519 - video proof of what it looked like on 1st march
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey Heather, how are you today?
<hellsworth> feeling better. yesterday i felt a bit sick but seems it was nothing
<seb128> oh, great that it was nothing!
<hellsworth> yeah i was probably just being extra sensitive due to the world situation
<Wimpress> hellsworth: Hello. How are you?
<hellsworth> hi Wimpress !
<hellsworth> i'm tickety boo :)
<Wimpress> You've been spending to much time with popey  ;-)
<hellsworth> lol
<didrocks> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi didrocks !
 * Laney eyes gjs/i386
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> didn't we kill this arch :p
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-03-13
<kenvandine> robert_ancell_: running a few minutes late
<Jagst3r15> hey if i am on a ubuntu 20.04 daily build from a week or so ago how do i update it to the latest so i get gnome 3.36
<sarnold> Jagst3r15: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Jagst3r15> thnx
<sarnold> Jagst3r15: don't let apt uninstall anything that looks important
<sarnold> Jagst3r15: within the normal releases, apt's dependency solver will usually do a pretty good job; but in the development cycle, there's a lot more changes and its solver may make silly suggestions
<kenvandine> robert_ancell_: i'm in the hangout
<duflu> RAOF, out of curiosity did you see some GL build-time libraries (*.so, no soname) do missing in focal?
<duflu> Mine seem to have
<duflu>  /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lEGL
<duflu> -do +go
<duflu> Hmm, something has deleted my GL *.so files. The packages are installed but the files are not. FYI tjaalton
<duflu> Actually I did do a test install/remove of nvidia-340 this morning...
<duflu> Yeah I blame Nvidia. Fixed:
<duflu> sudo apt install --reinstall libegl-dev libegl1-mesa-dev libgl-dev libgl1-mesa-dev libgles-dev libgles2-mesa-dev libglvnd-dev libglx-dev
<jibel> morning all
<duflu> Morning jibel
<jibel> Hi duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb128
<duflu> How goes?
<seb128> a bit tired, I didn't sleep great, but good otherwise
<seb128> and it's friday!
<mpt> Why is the password field on the lock screen way off-center?
<seb128> mpt, bug
<seb128> it's fixed in yaru git
<seb128> just needs an upload
<duflu> mpt, bug 1865563
<ubot5> bug 1865563 in yaru-theme (Ubuntu) "password box not centered" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865563
<mpt> Huh, I wouldn’t have thought Yaru could do that :-)
<mpt> Thanks seb128, duflu
<duflu> Yeah I was going to ask how it was possible
<mpt> Gnome is weird
<mpt> e.g. the lock screen has a “Power Off / Log Out” submenu … but the submenu only ever contains one item … but that item is not Power Off *or* Log Out
<duflu> mpt see also https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/2202
<gitbot> GNOME issue 2202 in gnome-shell "Add explicit "Reboot" option in dropdown (instead of a button after clicking "Power Off")" [2. Needs Design, Opened]
<duflu> I'm still wondering why my laptop's password dialog centred itself in Frankfurt. And all my other machines including new installs are still off centre
<mpt> duflu, I don’t have a big problem with Restart being in the Power Off dialog, but that’s not relevant to the lock screen issue, because the lock screen doesn’t have Power Off either
<duflu> mpt, I don't care too much either. Although I will note part of the complication is that it goes through 'gnome-session-quit --power-off'
<duflu> So not just a gnome-shell issue
<mpt> I’m guessing someone thought “oh, we have to use a submenu with the same title as the one when you’re logged in”, and ended up with something totally nonsensical
<mpt> Also love how to turn off Bluetooth, you open a submenu titled … “On”. And then to turn on Bluetooth, you … ah hahaha, did you think that submenu would still be there? That would be too obvious
<mpt> Ok, enough grousing for one day :-)
<seb128> :)
<duflu> mpt, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/1426
<gitbot> GNOME issue 1426 in gnome-shell "Bluetooth item disappears from the integrated menu when turned off" [1. Bug, 5. Bluetooth, Opened]
<mpt> To be positive, it’s good that gnome-control-center no longer has some categories hidden in “Devices”
<duflu> Yes!
<duflu> Also I just noticed the background selector is simpler now
<mpt> arg
<mpt> I just chose “Add Picture…” and the filepicker opened … maximized? but not unmaximizable … And if I try to move it, it doesn’t, but through the semi-transparent launcher I can see the Settings window moving around behind it
<duflu> mpt, hmm I am running upstream gnome-shell 3.36.0 and have no such bug
<seb128> that's how modal dialog behave
<duflu> A little ahead of focal
<mpt> duflu, is the dialog maximized for you?
<seb128> well not the 'dialog behind moves with the popup'
<duflu> mpt, no but it is very large
<seb128> it might depend of the screen resolution
<mpt> I can unmaximize it by right-clicking on the title bar, choosing “Resize”, then using the keyboard. Then it becomes resizable with the pointer.
<Laney> moin
<duflu> Morning Laney
<Wimpress> Yawn. Morning desktopers o/
<seb128> hey Laney, Wimpress, how is the u.k today?
<duflu> Morning Wimpress
<Wimpress> seb128: There is an unfamiliar golden orb in the sky.
<Wimpress> The locals feel uneasy.
<Wimpress> duflu: o/
<Wimpress> seb128: I reviewed the Studio and Kylin changes for Ubiquity last night.
<Wimpress> Feedback submitted.
<duflu> Wimpress, also still in the sky here, coincidentally
<Wimpress> Studio is good to go. Just artwork changes.
<seb128> Wimpress, thanks, Kylin followed up on your review during the night, could you  have another look to see if it's ok now?
<Wimpress> Sure thing.
<Wimpress> duflu: Careful! You'll get the flat earthers all excited 😁
<seb128> duflu, Laney, did you hear from Trevinho and the status of the dock/extensions porting for 3.36?
<Laney> no but it was supposed to be 'eod' and I thought that might be after my eod :-)
<duflu> seb128, Marco had fixes in progress in Frankfurt so I just assumed it would be done by now
<duflu> Even the one I worked on was mostly written by him so I let him own it
<seb128> right
<seb128> well he said he would be done by eod
<seb128> and I asked him to ping you if he's not to see if you could help during your day
<seb128> looks like he didn't do that :/
<duflu> Mostly because I could not explain all his changes so could not word a commit message
<seb128> disappointing :-(
<seb128> I guess https://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/news/20200312T220419Z.html is one
<Laney> looks like it
<Laney> ah ok, sounds like https://launchpadlibrarian.net/468839824/buildlog_ubuntu-focal-s390x.gobject-introspection_1.64.0-1_BUILDING.txt.gz was a compiler bug!
<seb128> Laney, yeah, see #ubuntu-release backlog
<seb128> d_oko broke gcc :p
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> can haz gjs
<duflu> Yes please
<Laney> Well you're in luck
<seb128> oh, on other news, my launchpad fix landed \o/
<seb128> first launchpad commit
<Laney> nice
<Laney> show me it in action!
<seb128> Laney, just try to edit tags on a bug :)
<seb128> it's a bit large now which doesn't look great, but at least it's usable
<Laney> oh yeah
<Laney> nice
<duflu> Nice
<seb128> hack day ftw :)
<Wimpress> Congrats seb128 on LP fixes 👍
<seb128> Wimpress, thanks! :)
<pieq> for the curious people like me, the change is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/launchpad/+git/launchpad/+merge/380305
<pieq> merci seb128 :) usability modifications in LP are always appreciated :)
<seb128> pieq, yw! :)
<oSoMoN> seb128, nice one!
<seb128> salut oSoMoN, comment ça va ?
<oSoMoN> ça va, working from home with kids is proving challenging, but all good otherwise
<seb128> Spain closed schools?
<oSoMoN> yes
<seb128> fun times...
<Wimpress> Talk of hack day. How do I nudge this along?
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1866709
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1866709 in Ubuntu " [needs-packaging] nv-codec-headers" [Wishlist,New]
<Wimpress> Have got agreement from FTP masters in Debian to land this upstream too.
<Laney> Get it uploaded
 * duflu is inspired to use the remaining 30 minutes to sanity check VAAPI in focal
<Wimpress> Laney: To Debian?
<Laney> Ideally, but your next step is to get someone to sponsor it somewhere :-)
<Laney> if it's NEW you might want a separate upload to Ubuntu too
<Wimpress> Right. I want it Ubuntu ASAP. It does just need uploading.
<Wimpress> Who can do that? 🤔
 * Laney looks at comment #2
 * Wimpress is seeking a sponsor. 
<Laney> I'm saying... looks like seb12_8 already did review it
<Laney> so hopefully there's your sponsor
<seb128> Wimpress, Laney, sorry, I didn't upload because https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#FeatureFreeze_for_new_packages was not clear to me
<seb128> it felt a bit backward to upload before it's approved
<Wimpress> So I need to get an ack from the release team?
<Laney> nah you can
<seb128> Laney, Wimpress, also we (archive-admin) try to not be uploader&reviewer, if I upload you need to find another review to NEW it then (Didier is off today)
<seb128> might be easier to find a sponsor that an archive admin to NEW review
<Laney> I'll update that page though, we haven't required that for ages
<Laney> not that I can log in
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess?action=diff&rev2=58&rev1=57
<seb128> Laney, thanks, makes sense
<seb128> Laney, can you do the upload so I can do the NEWing?
<seb128> Wimpress, k, ubuntustudio slideshow changes merged, yours approved, we only you to re-review the kylin one before upload
<Laney> well
<Laney> if you want me to stop working on marcus's update-manager changes to review this package which you already did review
<Laney> then yes I can
<seb128> Laney, k, don't bother then
<seb128> Wimpress, you need to find either a sponsor or a NEW reviewer, I can't do both
<Laney> decide the priorities :-)
<seb128> and I already did the NEW review so it makes more sense to find a sponsor
<seb128> Wimpress, ^
<seb128> I've a feeling I should just don't care and upload and review my own upload :p
 * seb128 ponders
<Wimpress> I'll review Kylin Slideshow changes within the next hour.
<Laney> do ittttt
<duflu> Is it unusual for a snap to have version 1.0.0 when the deb is 3.1.3 (for example)?
<Laney> except you know the queue will now remember that it was you :-)
<seb128> :-)
<Wimpress> duflu: Yes.
<duflu> Wimpress, just noticed 'rsync'
<Wimpress> Has the snap not been updated recently?
<seb128> duflu, snap as any other package format can get outdated if nobody is updating them
<Wimpress> Hmm, sounds like they versioned the yaml, not the software in the snap?
<duflu> Looks like the snap was just never versioned correctly
<seb128> Wimpress, nv-codec-headers  sponsored/NEWed
<seb128> kenvandine, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/468814360/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_bionic_amd64_gnome-3-34-1804-sdk_BUILDING.txt.gz in case you didn't notice
<seb128> ERROR: Program(s) ['wget'] not found or not executable
<seb128> kenvandine, also https://launchpadlibrarian.net/468793367/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_bionic_amd64_snap-store-packagekit_BUILDING.txt.gz
<duflu> seb128, it looks like Marco has been trying to upstream dock changes for a few weeks: https://github.com/micheleg/dash-to-dock/pull/1097
<gitbot> micheleg issue (Pull request) 1097 in dash-to-dock "Gnome 3.36 support" [Open]
<Wimpress> seb128: Thank you. First beer on me next time we meet 👍
<seb128> Wimpress, :-)
<seb128> duflu, right, well we can at least update ubuntu-dock
<duflu> seb128, it also looks like that's already done for the ubuntu-dock branch
<seb128> he also replied to me on telegram now
<seb128> he said dock should be ok now
 * duflu clicks refresh and still sees no changes in 14 days
<duflu> so I wonder what "ok now" means, and where
<seb128> I guess it means he has a working codebase locally...
<duflu> Still missing a fix for bug 1865865 at least
<ubot5> bug 1865865 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Icon spring animation starts/ends in the wrong location (near the top of the dock) " [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865865
<duflu> But that's the one where I could not explain all his changes so would prefer he documented and committed that fix
<duflu> If need be I can revive it from my laptop on Monday but hopefully won't need to by then
<seb128> he said he would be done today, hopefully that's true
<seb128> I also told him to get on IRC!
<duflu> seb128, is it safe to EOW?
<seb128> duflu, yes
<seb128> duflu, enjoy the W.E!
<duflu> Alright. Catch you later
<Laney> yeah I guess it would have been better for this review to have happened while Marcus was still around :-)
 * Laney has Questions
<Wimpress> seb128: Slide Show MR for Kylin is now good.
<seb128> Wimpress, thanks!
<kenvandine> seb128: yeah, i fixed gnome-3-34-1804-sdk yesterday
<kenvandine> snap-store also built yesterday, but only builds for amd64 because it snapcraft is  being pulled from a branch that is amd64
<Saviq> jibel: hey, I've trouble with zsys… I had to clear the snapshots b/c I ran out of space… now I don't have any Ubuntu entries in grub…
<Saviq> Got any pointers?
<Saviq> jibel: OK the problem was /boot/{efi,grub} got created, probably due to me booting in recovery mode - so /boot wasn't getting mounted - I wonder if we can force /boot to mount even if non-empty?
<Saviq> or warn/error out?
 * Saviq files a couple bugs
<Laney> hmmmmmm
<Laney> is it ok for update-manager to cause polkit prompts?
<Laney> for aptdaemon we have overrides in pk-d-p to let update-manager work but not for snapd ...
<Laney> seb128: kenvandine:
<jibel> Saviq, is there any error when you run sudo update-grub ?
<kenvandine> Laney: hmmm
<kenvandine> i don't know
<Saviq> jibel: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Fjyy2ZC6MP/ - when /boot wasn't mounted (b/c of the /boot/{efi,grub} folders existing on the root subvol), it printed the same warnings, but then (obviously) couldn't find any Linuxes
<Saviq> jibel: hmm actually it looks like I'm getting into that state on every boot
 * Saviq cleared all snapshots and tries to reboot
<Laney> also how is update-manager triggered to automatically open?
<Laney> I want to check that path too
<Laney> it's been put after 'update' but before 'install' and I'm not sure that's the right order either
<jibel> Saviq, can you file a bug, it'll be easier to gather information and understand what's going on than on irc.
<Saviq> jibel: yeah doing that now
<jibel> thank you
<Saviq> jibel: https://github.com/ubuntu/zsys/issues/60
<gitbot> ubuntu issue 60 in zsys "Missing all Ubuntu entries from GRUB (`bpool` not imported due to `/boot` not empty)" [Open]
<Laney> seb128: kenvandine: ok, well I reviewed it: https://code.launchpad.net/~marcustomlinson/update-manager/update-manager/+merge/380060
<Laney> does need some work imho, not sure if we should wait for Marcus to be back or what
<kenvandine> Laney: thanks.  Marcus said he thought you would handle any additional changes that was needed
<Laney> well yeah ...
<Laney> but this is a bit more significant than I might have expected when making such a rash statement
<seb128> kenvandine, ack
<Saviq> jibel: and https://github.com/ubuntu/zsys/issues/60
<gitbot> ubuntu issue 60 in zsys "Missing all Ubuntu entries from GRUB (`bpool` not imported due to `/boot` not empty)" [Open]
<Saviq> https://github.com/ubuntu/zsys/issues/61 rather
<gitbot> ubuntu issue 61 in zsys "Ran out of space (couldn't even boot)" [Open]
<seb128> Laney, it's probably best if the polkit behaviour of asking/not asking if consistent with what we have, so yeah havinbg overrides seems to make sense
<Laney> but then I guess it means anyone can snap install / remove / ... anything
<Laney> which is not the case with apt, the override is for aptdaemon only
<Laney> well, any admin at the console ...
<Laney> could be ok...
<seb128> hum
<seb128> at the same time it's not a codepath users are going to hit every day, it would just ask for the password when some changes are neded right?
<Laney> right
<seb128> so it's probably fine to ask that one time...
<Laney> but it's kind of random
<Laney> I dunno, perhaps it's ok if it happens at the end of an update run
<seb128> Wimpress, ^ do you have an opinion on that?
<seb128> Laney, I think it's good enough personally, not great but we have to do with the resources we have and it's only a small annoyance/weidness
<Laney> that's kind of a side fix anyway
<Laney> either way it needs some work as I outlined in the mr
<seb128> right
<Laney> question is whether to wait for Marcus and do that in a week or do it now and someone else slides their work a day or two
<seb128> I would say to wait for next week at this point and see once we are over GNOME 3.36 landing and some other ongoing work
<seb128> we can discuss it on monday in the catchup call
<kenvandine> sorry, in a meeting
<kenvandine> lets talk about it monday
<Laney> ok
<Laney> also bear in mind that this was kind of meant to support people on the dev release :p
<Laney> guess it does have ongoing value tho
<Laney> e.g. switches made via sru
 * Wimpress reads the backlog...
<seb128> kenvandine, did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/snap-store/+git/snap-store/+merge/380672 ?
<seb128> Wimpress, slideshow package uploaded
<kenvandine> seb128: not yet
<kenvandine> snap-store is a mirror from gitlab
<seb128> oh, it's not obvious from launchpad :p
<kenvandine> i know
<kenvandine> sorry
<kenvandine> https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-software
<seb128> kenvandine, edit the description on https://launchpad.net/snap-store to mention that maybe?
<kenvandine> seb128: good idea
<seb128> oSoMoN, kenvandine, you guys don't feel like doing one or two GNOME updates/merges today?
 * seb128 feels alone
<seb128> I spent my week on it, it's a bit depressing at this point, would be nice to be done for eow
<oSoMoN> seb128, absolutely, sorry I didn't get to it earlier… I could use some context switching for the afternoon, for a change :)
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks!
<oSoMoN> seb128, what are the most pressing updates?
<seb128> oSoMoN, https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336
<seb128> but basically seahorse/tracker/librsvg
<seb128> which you already handled recently so should be easy enough
<seb128> otherwise vte/g-t merges
<oSoMoN> ok, I'll take those three
<oSoMoN> (seahorse/tracker/librsvg)
<seb128> oSoMoN, great, thanks a lot!
<kenvandine> seb128: let me give it a swing :)
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks!
<kenvandine> seb128: did you see i uploaded the recommends change in packagekit?
<kenvandine> i need to do the ubuntu-meta upload
<kenvandine> which i'm going to do next
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> I should add the provides to both ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop-minimal right?
<kenvandine> seb128: ^^
<seb128> kenvandine, did we have gnome-software in minimal?
<kenvandine> i think so
<seb128> so yes
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> mornin' hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi oSoMoN !
<Laney> kenvandine: why both?
<Laney> hope these deltas are going to be forwarded ;-)
<kenvandine> yeah, seb128 and i talked about adding the recommends change in packagekit to debian
<Laney> right, and gst-good will need updating in the same way
<Laney> in terms of ubuntu-meta I think just having it from -minimal would be enough since ubuntu-desktop has a Depends there
<Laney> Marcus basically pushed back on all of my review comments
<Laney> Perhaps someone else would like to take it over from here?
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<kenvandine> he shouldn't be responding to anything right now :)
<Laney> was a bit surprised to see that!
<kenvandine> if i understand correctly
<kenvandine> he's doing the transition before the user actually clicks on anything?
<Laney> update -> transition -> (deb) upgrade
<Laney> indeed there is no UI in there
<kenvandine> where update is updating the apt cache?
<Laney> yes
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> that feels wrong
<kenvandine> the user should click the button before we actually alter what's installed
<kenvandine> i understand why he did that... but it feels wrong
<seb128> I comment on the MP about that
<seb128> I agree it feels wrong, imho those who decide to close the tool and do command line can also decide what they want between snap and deb and do the install/remove themselve
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> i commented as well :)
<Laney> at least everyone's in agreement :p
<Laney> but I don't really want to have to argue about the other details
<Laney> if someone wants to be more loose than me it would be great for them to take over the review :/
<kenvandine> I really don't know enough about it to review
<Laney> like why it's better to catch the exceptions you need rather than everything, or why you might prefer to avoid threading in favour of using libraries ...
<Laney> meh
<seb128> we should get foundations to review the merge, they own update-manager
<Laney> that's fine, but I would also be happy for us to own reviewing / uploading features we are driving
<Laney> I'm just less fine with being a reviewer if it's a high friction process
<Laney> but it might just be me so I am happy to step aside ...
<seb128> Laney, right, I understand that and it's fair enough if you want to step aside and avoid arguments
<seb128> it's friday afternoon, let's all rest and see on monday what we do next
<Laney> ok
<Laney> goooooooooood attitude
<seb128> Laney, when pristine-tar diverged between us and Debian what's the right way to fix it? merge the debian one in launchpad and then in salsa merge back that one?
<seb128> so we can pull again next time
<Laney> checkout the debian side, git merge -s ours lp/pristine-tar; git push salsa pristine-tar; git push lp pristine-tar
<seb128> thanks
 * Laney should have been sassy and said finish the salsa migration :>
<Laney> #returnofthefridaytroll
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> kenvandine, let me know if https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/evince/-/merge_requests/229 makes sense
<Laney> eek
<seb128> oSoMoN, can you push upstream/latest and pristine-tar?
<seb128> for librsvg and seahorse
<oSoMoN> seb128, doing
<oSoMoN> seb128, done
<oSoMoN> (for tracker and tracker-miners too)
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks
<seb128> (I didn't look at those yet/might not get to them today)
<oSoMoN> seb128, what would be the next priority, in case I feel like doing updates later in the evening? anything from the TODO column?
<seb128> oSoMoN, no real priority, gsettings-desktop-schemas and orca merges should be easy enough and you have upload rights
<oSoMoN> ack
<seb128> otherwise anything you feel like doing
<seb128> but you should call it a week, it's friday evening!
<oSoMoN> yeah, I probably will, but the morning was frustratingly unproductive, so I feel like getting stuff done :)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> on that note time for me to do some evening/pre-diner activities
<seb128> have a nice w.e desktopers!
<Laney> bye!
<oSoMoN> have a good one!
<oSoMoN> have a good week-end everyone!
<kenvandine> @hellsworth gnome-3-34-1804{,-sdk} has been published to stable
<kenvandine> @hellsworth from here on out let's not push any local builds to the store
<kenvandine> only the LP builds
<hellsworth> sounds good to me!
<hellsworth> and only official LP builds i assume?
<hellsworth> (which i do not have perms to trigger)
<hellsworth> kenvandine: ^
<kenvandine> hellsworth: yup
<kenvandine> sorry :)
<kenvandine> it will automatically build though
<kenvandine> after the mirror updates
<hellsworth> ok
<k_alam> ricotz: Hi, With newer vala hud is failing to compile with dee...error: construct properties not supported for specified property type... Can you take a look ?
<k_alam> ricotz: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/468894644/buildlog_ubuntu-focal-amd64.hud_14.10+17.10.20170619-0ubuntu3_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ricotz> k_alam, hi, try to add --pkg dee-1.0 to the vapigen call
<ricotz> k_alam, like https://paste.debian.net/plain/1134842
<ricotz> k_alam, the built binding should be named "hud-${API_VERSION}.vapi"
<ricotz> it is suppose to match the pkg-config filename
<k_alam> It seems Ubuntu's dee source has it's own dee-1.0.vapi....but I will try this fix...
<k_alam> ricotz: Thanks
<ricotz> k_alam, yes, and this already existing dee-1.0.vapi should be used
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-03-14
<Beret> so
<Beret> sound disappeared in focal
<Beret> I vaguely recall that being a known issue
<jibel> Beret, this is bug 1865169
<ubot5> bug 1865169 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "volume and light not working in Gnome Shell 3.35" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865169
<Beret> jibel, thanks, I worked around it
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-03-15
<teut> hi
<teut> need help with vm installation ubuntu
<teut> https://files.gitter.im/tardis-sn/gsoc/GQEw/image.png
<teut> error wasting my time since yesterday
<fossfreedom> teut: #ubuntu is the support channel
<teut> ??
<teut> oh ok
<teut> I posted messages on both groups
<teut> thanks
